# NEUERS Alutech - Frame 2011



## Maui (7. August 2010)

ich hab da was gesehen.. es gibt mal was ganz neues von alutech.

check it out
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=332&Itemid=37


----------



## jota (8. August 2010)

iih.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (8. August 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie der in natura aus sehen wir!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2010)

Das Ding gefällt, aber mit 1.5 Steuerrrohr wäre es mir wesentlich sympathischer!
Und irgendwie vermisse ich noch den alutechtypischen Fräsporno in Maschinenbauoptik
(die grobschlächtigen Frästeile waren für mich immer ein Alutech-Markenzeichen)

Die preisliche Platzierung dieses Rahmens wäre interessant - er sieht auf jeden fall spannend aus.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MichiP (8. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Das Ding gefällt, aber mit *1.5 Steuerrrohr* wäre es mir wesentlich sympathischer!
> 
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hat es doch


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hat es doch



Ne ich seh da wieder diesen 1.5 / 1.25, ich verbinde alle Nachteile beider Standards, Conehead Mist.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MichiP (8. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ne ich seh da wieder diesen 1.5 / 1.25, ich verbinde alle Nachteile beider Standards, Conehead Mist.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan






> Durch das 1.5 Steuerrohr, kann der LW verstellt werden, wodurch das Bike an jedem Fahrstill angepasst werden kann.




Wird sicherlich wieder mehrere Optionen geben.


----------



## Maui (8. August 2010)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, das dies wählbar ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. August 2010)

Maui schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, das dies wählbar ist.



Klaro, Jü-Typisch bestimmt auch nur für minimalistischen oder Null Aufpreis.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2010)

Steuerrohr geht ja immer auf Wunsch anders.

direct mount Umwerfer
PM am Hinterbau

doch mal wieder ein Alutech ins Haus holen?


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. August 2010)

Sieht auf jeden Fall ansprechend aus Bin dann mal auf den ersten Komlettaufbau gespannt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (10. August 2010)

voll geil


----------



## Maui (28. August 2010)

jetzt aber 

mehr infos und fotos auf www.soulrider-ev.de


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. August 2010)

Objektophilie
Zwangsmasturbation.

Wat fürn geiles Teil! 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. August 2010)

Verdammt heißes Ofen!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. August 2010)

gab schon nen thread zu dem rahmen, aber bisher keine richtigen fotos... hammerteil!


----------



## S.Jay (28. August 2010)

haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (28. August 2010)

Preisschätzungen  ??????


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. August 2010)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. August 2010)

Ich sehs schon vor mir:

Massenhaft gebrauchte Alutechs im Bikemarkt und ne Vorbestellungsliste länger als Jürgens Schreibtisch.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MichiP (28. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon vor mir:
> 
> Massenhaft gebrauchte Alutechs im Bikemarkt und ne *Vorbestellungsliste* länger als Jürgens Schreibtisch.
> 
> ...





Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. August 2010)

Feines Teilchen
Da hat Jürgen mal wieder was ganz geniales ausgetüftelt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MichiP (29. August 2010)

Gestern angeschrieben heute die Antwort

Ich hoffe es ist im Interesse vom JÜ

und alle anderen




> *hi,
> der wird 1399.- kosten ohne Dämpfer
> wir hoffen das die ersten im Januar, Februar ausgeliefert werden können.
> danke für dein Interesse der JÜ*


----------



## paradox (29. August 2010)

Sex pur !!!


----------



## BlackDiver (29. August 2010)

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut!
Ausgetüftelt hat das ganze aber scheinbar Stefan Stark u. das der Typ was drauf hat weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Piefke (29. August 2010)

Gefällt mir richtig gut.

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde, wäre eine verschiebbare Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. August 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist dies das Enduro und ein kleineres AM folgt noch? Gibts dazu bereits Info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (29. August 2010)

Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen


----------



## Maui (29. August 2010)

weiter news zur Federwegsverstellung und All Mountain les ich grad zufällig bei

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## MichiP (29. August 2010)

Einbaumaße des/der Dämpfer wäre Interessant


----------



## Murx (29. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Einbaumaße des/der Dämpfer wäre Interessant



Stimmt !
Ein Super Radl !
Zusätzliche Anlenkpunkte für längere Dämpfer und/oder flacheren Lenkwinkel wären top !

Aber was mach ich jetzt mit meinem Hundevieh ?
Tierschutzverein ?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## papa-free-rider (30. August 2010)

na da is ja mein neues
da brauch ich gar nich weiter suchen!!


----------



## checkb (30. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Einbaumaße des/der Dämpfer wäre Interessant



Laut Jü,

216mm.

checkb

PS: Mal sehn wer sein zuerst hat.


----------



## rsu (30. August 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch wünschen würde, wäre eine verschiebbare Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen.



Blos nicht, ich höre schon die ersten sich wieder beschweren über die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten und dass nicht alle Kombinationen fahrbar sind weil Reifen an Sitzrohr anschlägt oder sonst was...

Ich bleib trotzdem meinen alten Säuen treu


----------



## Osti (30. August 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Laut Jü,
> 
> 216mm.



das spricht ja mal für nen humanes Übersetzungsverhältnis 



rsu schrieb:


> Ich bleib trotzdem meinen alten Säuen treu



gut, dass ich letztens nicht bei der Enduro-Sau zugeschlagen habe...


----------



## MichiP (30. August 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Laut Jü,
> 
> 216mm.
> 
> ...



Danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. August 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Blos nicht, ich höre schon die ersten sich wieder beschweren über die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten und dass nicht alle Kombinationen fahrbar sind weil Reifen an Sitzrohr anschlägt oder sonst was...
> 
> Ich bleib trotzdem meinen alten Säuen treu


Stimmt, einige kamen ja bei der alten Sau mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten nicht klar.
Ich hätte trotzdem gern eine verstellbare Aufnahme.
Meiner Sau bleib ich auch treu, aber der Rahmen könnte ein Ersatz fürs Fritzz werden.


----------



## robertg202 (30. August 2010)

Zuerst einmal: der Rahmen schaut super aus!
Nur: Warum mache ich eigentlich bei einem Enduro so einen flachen Sitzwinkel? So wie das ausschaut ist das der gleiche Mist wie bei Canyon, Specialized, etc...: ein steiler "effektiver" Sitzwinkel, aber durch den realen flachen Sitzwinkel (der halt nur ein bißchen weiter in Richtung Gabel ansetzt) kommt der Sattel trotzdem sehr weit übers Hinterrad bei einer weit herausgezogenen Sattelstütze....was für ein Enduro wohl der größte Blödsinn ist. 
Ich hoffe ich irre mich, aber ganz so schaut es aus....
Da lobe ich mir mir meinen Hardride/Keiler Mischling mit 75° effektivem=realen Sitzwinkel! Quasi oldschool-Sitzrohr ;-)
Falls ich mich irre: ich lasse mich sehr gerne belehren!


----------



## Wipp (31. August 2010)

guckt mal hier, wie nice.....
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/alutec...rss&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Osti (1. September 2010)

yummi!

mich würden noch mal die Maße für die HR-Achse interessieren. 135/10mm, 135/12mm, 150/12mm???


----------



## geq (2. September 2010)

Und gibt es schon irgendwelche infos über geo???
LW würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Osti (2. September 2010)

geq schrieb:


> Und gibt es schon irgendwelche infos über geo???
> LW würde mich sehr interessieren!



stehen auf der Alutech-Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (5. September 2010)

Der Hinterbau sollte 135 mm sein, wird ja kein DH-Bike.
Der Federweg könnte ruhig noch bis 180 mm erweiterbar sein, dann würde es perfekt zur 180 mm 36 passen.


----------



## Maui (7. September 2010)

hier mal ein paar Geometrie daten zur größe M


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. September 2010)

Meisterwerk.
Genau die Geometrie wo ich mir vorstelle.

Tiefes Tretlager und humane Winkel 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## goshawk (7. September 2010)

das wird ja immer besser, wer will mein 09er sxt-rahmen, black mit blauen umlenkhebel...


----------



## Matthias247 (7. September 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was Tretlager +10 in absolut ist, so mit Standardreifen (2,35)? Ich vermute mal 350? Würde mir dann von der Geometrie auch echt taugen.
Die Gabeleinbaulänge bezieht sich auf ne 160er (545) + externe Lagerschale unten, oder?


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Infos, die ich vom Jü per Mail erhalten habe:
"hibaubreite ist 135mm, wir werden auf allefälle 10 +12mm achsen anbieten und  sind gerade dabei es auch für QR5mm  und rohloff zu optimiern. 
ansonsten kommt der rahmen so wie er in den renderings zu sehen ist, also  hat keine optionen der dämpferverstellung. 
alles ist so das es perfekt passt und zu viel verstelleinstellungen gehen zu  lasten des gewichtes..."


----------



## Tilo (15. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Bilder von der Eurobike http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33377

cu
Tilo


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2010)

Sehr schöner Rahmen und dabei 500 Euro günstiger als ein Helius AM 

Da könnte man ja fast schwach werden...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## böser_wolf (17. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen was Tretlager +10 in absolut ist, so mit Standardreifen (2,35)? Ich vermute mal 350?


geh mal an dein bike 
nimm das maß 
boden-- mitte achse 
und gib 10mm dazu 

ich denk 340


hat jemand bilder von den ausfallenden ??
damit ich mir schon überlegen kann wie ich die rohloff rein bring


----------



## goshawk (17. September 2010)

gibt es eigentlich schon angaben über tretlagermaß, sattelstützmaß, einbresstiefe vom steuersatz (unten wie oben)...?

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (17. September 2010)

Ruf einfach beim Jürgen an, der erklärt dir alles von hinten bis vorne.

Nummer unter: www.wildsau.com

checkb


----------



## astral67 (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibts mittlerweile eigentlich etwas konkretes von der AM Version des Fanes?

Das wär nämlich genau das, was ich haben will. 

Maximal 150mm Federweg, in Alutechqualität und dazu die unverwechselbare Optik aus Bistensee. Und im Falle des Fanes Enduros das alles sogar zu einem unglaublich günstigen Kurs


----------



## Fiveages (6. Oktober 2010)

...so konkret das du es auf der homepage bestellen kannst


----------



## Piefke (6. Oktober 2010)

Die AM-Version?


----------



## playbike (7. Oktober 2010)

Die AM Version soll wohl zum Gardasee Festival präsentiert werden.
Ich würde auch eher die AM Version bevorzugen!


----------



## bastelfreak (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin es schonmal gerollert, sehr schön. Und in echt sieht es wahnsinnig heiß aus.


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt wird geplant, entscheidung ist pro FANES ausgefallen


----------



## astral67 (7. Oktober 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...so konkret das du es auf der homepage bestellen kannst



Wo denn? Ich seh da kein Fanes AM


----------



## Fiveages (7. Oktober 2010)

...von nem speziellen AM Model war auch nie die Rede, nur daovn, dass es sich wie eines fahren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Oktober 2010)

http://video.mpora.de/watch/4ehXlsZAE/

sind zwar nicht alle angaben richtig aber es sei ihm verziehen, "so in love" wie er bei der vorstellung ist


----------



## astral67 (7. Oktober 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.de/watch/4ehXlsZAE/
> 
> sind zwar nicht alle angaben richtig aber es sei ihm verziehen, "so in love" wie er bei der vorstellung ist



 Das hoffe ich doch sehr, dass der Rahmen weniger als 3000kg wiegt


----------



## papa-free-rider (7. Oktober 2010)

und jetzt schon Wartezeiten bis/ab KW 12/2011! Respekt

ich glaub ich muss noch mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit dem Weihnachstman/frau reden.

das wird bestellt!!!!

also demnächst im Bikemarkt: Kona CoilAir 2008 in braun/weiss

und wenn ich schon bestelle kommt die first Wildsau für meinen Kleinen auch mit in den Einkaufskorb.


----------



## Fiveages (7. Oktober 2010)

...so nen papa will ich auch


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> und jetzt schon Wartezeiten bis/ab KW 12/2011! Respekt



autschn


----------



## Tilo (8. Oktober 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> und jetzt schon Wartezeiten bis/ab KW 12/2011! Respekt



Moin!

Wie kommts du da drauf?
Ich soll das Fanes im Dezember diesen Jahres bekommen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (8. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild als Aufbau frei nach Jürgen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist auch noch ein Video zum Fanes von der Eurobike
Auf jeden Fall ist es ein absolutes Traumbike
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## papa-free-rider (8. Oktober 2010)

@tilo

hatte gestern nur mal spaßeshalber mir das Rad bestellen wollen und da wurde halt angezeigt das mit einer Auslieferung nicht vor der 12KW/2011 zu rechnen ist.
Find das allerding nicht negativ. 
Werd mir das auf jeden Fall bestellen, muss allerdings dafür noch ein paar "Brötchen backen".
und ohne jetz hier groß rumschleimen zu wollen:
Großen Dank an Jürgen und sein Team für diese Bikes. 
Und wenn ich jetzt an die zukünftige "first Wildsau" in blaumetallic von meinem Sohne denke bekomme ich das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.

und wenn wir schon mal dabei, wie wäre es denn mit einer passenden Klamottenkollektion für die Kids.


----------



## papa-free-rider (8. Oktober 2010)

p.s. ich würds ja gerne mal in schwarz sehen


----------



## ollo (8. Oktober 2010)

in schwarz würde ich es auch gerne mal sehen........hier aber nur in Silber, mit Grüßen vom jü der das Gefährt gerade noch mal in den Alpen Durchrockt, so zu sagen letzter Live Test bei Jürgen 

Am Rahmen werden noch ein paar Details geändert, Joke, Ausfallenden und obere Dämpferaufnahme........irgendwas war noch.........mist vergessen


----------



## die-gute (11. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2010)

wie wäre ein Fanes mit Totem Coil?

180mm an der Front noch ok?

ich würd dafür aber auch ein 1.5 Steuerrohr nehmen ;-)



[jetzt vom richtigen Account aus ;-)]


----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2010)

Kannste mit Totem fahren. Ick bin das Fanes mit 180er Kowa gefahren und fand auch Berghoch geht's. 

Ist natürlich keine Rennmaschine. 

checkb


----------



## Osti (11. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie wäre ein Fanes mit Totem Coil?
> 
> 180mm an der Front noch ok?



das obige von Jü? aufgebaute Fanes sieht nach ner 180er Kowa als Gabel aus.  Ich vermute mal, dass langhubige Gabeln also klar gehen sollten. Ich plane auch mit ner Totem Soloair, wobei man die zur Not noch runter traveln kann...


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2010)

ich hab halt noch ne Totem Coil 1.5 hier

die is eigentlich über, wenn die Boxxer permanent im 901 bleibt...

ich such halt ein passendes Enduro für meine 196cm und die 96 Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2010)

Osti schrieb:


> das obige von Jü? aufgebaute Fanes sieht nach ner 180er Kowa als Gabel aus.  Ich vermute mal, dass langhubige Gabeln also klar gehen sollten. Ich plane auch mit ner Totem Soloair, wobei man die zur Not noch runter traveln kann...




Ist ne Kowa, bin ich beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN Probe gefahren.

Fanes geht gut mit 180er Forke und Plattformdämpfer. Steuerrohr ist Taper.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2010)

Steuerrohr is wählbar

wie immer bei Custom

E2 kostet zum Beispiel 49 Euro bei Keiler und Anderen...


----------



## checkb (11. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Steuerrohr is wählbar
> 
> wie immer bei Custom



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, frage lieber nach.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2010)

mach ich auch

dazu muss ich den Bock probesitzen

vielleicht im Dezember, da wäre ich im Norden

Jü schreibt auf der Fanes Seite:

Zusatzoptionen können zum Teil unter 'Aufpreise und Sonderartikel' ausgewählt und bestellt werden. Für nicht aufgeführte Sonderwünsche bitten wir um Kontakt per email oder Angabe unter 'Anmerkungen' im weiteren Bestellablauf.

Die Frage is halt, ob der Fanes mit 96 Kilo noch so perfekt funktioniert, wie angedacht
bei 216mm Federbein und Luftkinematik
ob da n Coil die entsprechen perfekte Abstimmung zu lässt...


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2010)

Ein neues Projekt entsteht...


----------



## Tilo (12. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> mach ich auch
> 
> dazu muss ich den Bock probesitzen
> 
> vielleicht im Dezember, da wäre ich im Norden



Kannst du auch gerne im Süden probesitzen .
In Weinsberg.

cu
Tilo


----------



## checkb (12. Oktober 2010)

> Die Frage is halt, ob der Fanes mit 96 Kilo noch so perfekt funktioniert, wie angedacht
> bei 216mm Federbein und Luftkinematik
> ob da n Coil die entsprechen perfekte Abstimmung zu lässt..



Ich hatte erst einen Luft- und dann einen Coildämpfer bei der Probefahrt, funzten beide. Was der Jü auf Touren so alles mitschleppt. 

checkb


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Kannst du auch gerne im Süden probesitzen .
> In Weinsberg.
> 
> cu
> Tilo



ab wann haste den rahmen?

aber bestimmt kein XL, oder?

@Tilo&checkb:
erzählt mal mehr ;-)


----------



## Tilo (12. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ab wann haste den rahmen?
> 
> aber bestimmt kein XL, oder?
> 
> ...



XL ist im Dezember nicht bei.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (12. Oktober 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Kannst du auch gerne im Süden probesitzen .
> In Weinsberg.
> 
> cu
> Tilo



würde mich auch interessieren, ich suche wenn dann m oder l.

ich schwanke noch zwischen fanes, nomad und 901


----------



## Tilo (12. Oktober 2010)

ar_jay schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren, ich suche wenn dann m oder l.
> 
> ich schwanke noch zwischen fanes, nomad und 901



.....einfach eine PN oder Email senden, melde mich dann wenn ich was da habe.

cu
Tilo


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2010)

bist du Händler für sowas?


----------



## Osti (15. Oktober 2010)

kennt jemand das Bestell-Prozedere bei Alutech? Mir gehts dabei um die Bezahlung. Müsste man im Fall des Fanes bei der Bestellung direkt bezahlen, auch wenn der Rahmen erst im Frühjahr 2011 ausgeliefert wird, sprich vorfinanzieren, oder zahlen bei Lieferung?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Oktober 2010)

schreib dem jü mal ne mail ist immer am besten
ich bekomm meinen noch dieses jahr 
er wartet noch auf die rohrsätze
dann gehts los


wird ein  gr.M   
in schwarz elox  
rohloff ausfallenden


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auf die ersten Aufbauten gespannt 

Ducati-Rot kann ich mir sehr gut für mich vorstellen...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2010)

Raw in custom XL


----------



## Tilo (15. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> bist du Händler für sowas?



Moin!

Der für den Süden sozusagen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2010)

leider sind mir diese my-first-wildsau-Größen die du bekommst zum testen zu klein ;-)


----------



## Tilo (15. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> leider sind mir diese my-first-wildsau-Größen die du bekommst zum testen zu klein ;-)



.......abwarten.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Piefke (18. Oktober 2010)

Laut Aussage vom Jü soll es den Rahmen nur mit tapered Steuerrohr geben.


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2010)

Jeder hat da wohl seine eigene Info...

Edith:
es kommt wohl auf das Produktionsdatum an
wenn die Produktion auf vollen Touren läuft,
wirds wohl keine großen Sonderwünsche mehr geben...


----------



## iRider (19. Oktober 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Laut Aussage vom Jü soll es den Rahmen nur mit tapered Steuerrohr geben.



Mist! Damit hat Jü den Rahmen gerade von meiner Liste eliminiert.


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das auch schade.
Zumindest gegen Aufpreis sollte man bestimmte Optionen wählen können, das hat ja Alutech bisher immer von Großserienherstellern unterschieden.


----------



## Tilo (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Tapered Steuerrohre werden im MTB Bereich den bisherigen 1 1/8" Standard ablösen.
Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Schäften passen dann ja trotzdem rein.

Bei Gabeln mit durchgängigen 1.5" Gabelschäften wirds eng, die streben allerdings aus.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Maui (19. Oktober 2010)

hier gibts ein paar news zum Fanes- auch zum All Mountain 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Soulrider/232099111553


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Tapered Steuerrohre werden im MTB Bereich den bisherigen 1 1/8" Standard ablösen.


Das haben manche vor Jahren auch zu 1.5 gesagt


----------



## iRider (19. Oktober 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Tapered Steuerrohre werden im MTB Bereich den bisherigen 1 1/8" Standard ablösen.
> Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Schäften passen dann ja trotzdem rein.
> ...



Da hat ja jemand schön die Propaganda der BIKE verinnerlicht!  

1.5-er Steuerrohr und gerades Oberrohr (ohne den Knick) und ich könnte mich zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder für nen anderes Bike als Intense entscheiden. Aber so....


----------



## Tilo (20. Oktober 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Da hat ja jemand schön die Propaganda der BIKE verinnerlicht!
> 
> 1.5-er Steuerrohr und gerades Oberrohr (ohne den Knick) und ich könnte mich zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder für nen anderes Bike als Intense entscheiden. Aber so....



Quatsch mit Soße. Das nimmst du aber zurück, sofort!
Ich und die Bike Pr... verinnerlicht.

Glaubts du, dass ich die Menge an unterschiedlichen Steuerrohren, für gut heiße?
3 Ausführungen bei einem Gabeltypen, dann die Unmengen an unterschiedlichen Steuersätzen.
Verbaut eigentlich noch ein Fahrradhersteller normale Steuersätze?
Weiter die neuen Standards bei Tertlagern.

Witzig ist allerdings, dass sich die Hersteller und Grosshändler damit am wenigsten auskennen, was wiederum ärgerlich ist, weil sie versuchen mitzdenken und einem dann das falsche senden. 
Erst die Woche wieder bei mir passiert.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht einfach konsequent 1.5?
Da passt alles rein, große Lager auch und es schaut nicht total verboten aus (wie die meisten tapered Steuerrohre).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2010)

Eben

ein 1.5 steuerrohr ermöglicht sogar eine tiefere Front mit vollintegriertem Steuersatz

finde 1 1/8 und tapered steuerrohre gehören abgeschafft!


----------



## Tilo (20. Oktober 2010)

dem Fanes steht das konische Steuerrohr allerdings sehr gut.

cu
Tilo


----------



## da...tom (20. Oktober 2010)

> > FANES AM <
> Dies wird  zum Bike Festival in riva del garda vorgestellt AM mit 140/150mm
> Vor Januar 2011 wirds aber keine details dazu geben.



...das steht bei facebook...


----------



## astral67 (21. Oktober 2010)

da...tom schrieb:


> ...das steht bei facebook...



Hat mir der Jürgen gestern am Telefon auch gesagt


----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2010)

wasn der Unterschied zwischen der Enduro und AM Variante?

160/170mm vs. 140/150 ur durch ne andere Wippe
oder ein komplett anderer Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (21. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wasn der Unterschied zwischen der Enduro und AM Variante?
> 
> 160/170mm vs. 140/150 ur durch ne andere Wippe
> oder ein komplett anderer Rahmen?



Der Rahmen soll gegenüber dem Enduro eine geänderte Wippe und ein gerades, aber dafür konifiziertes Oberrohr bekommen.


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll gegenüber dem Enduro eine geänderte Wippe und ein gerades, aber dafür konifiziertes Oberrohr bekommen.



Und wieso nicht so ein Oberrohr auch beim Enduro? Plus ein 1.5 Steuerrohr?


----------



## astral67 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin nicht Alutech 

Ich weiß auch nur, wie man ein Telefon bedient. Die Nummer findet man doch leicht...


----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2010)

was ich mich nun frage...

wie wird das Rad zu fahren sein, wenn ich ne Totem 1.5 mit Reset 150 verbaue

das is dann doch ein bissel höher, als gedacht...


----------



## Osti (21. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie wird das Rad zu fahren sein, wenn ich ne Totem 1.5 mit Reset 150 verbaue




dachte es gäbe nur tapered Steuerrohre? Der Reset 150 baut unten natürlich schon recht dick auf....


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2010)

das steht auf der seit gestern aktualisierten Alutech Homepage:


Sonderedition Signature Limited wird im Dezember 2010 von mir geschweißt und dafür werden noch Bestellungen angenommen, per Email oder über den Shop.
Diese Rahmen entsprechen der Serie und Sonderwünsche sind hierbei noch Teils gegen Aufpreis möglich
Die erste Hauptlieferung der vorgefertigten Rahmen erfolgt zum Frühjahr und ist für die 11. Kalenderwoche angedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2010)

Sonderedition Signature Limited 

einer davon ist meiner 
schon bestellt mit rohloff ausfallenden und schwarz elox!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das steht auf der seit gestern aktualisierten Alutech Homepage:
> 
> 
> Sonderedition Signature Limited wird im Dezember 2010 von mir geschweißt und dafür werden noch Bestellungen angenommen, per Email oder über den Shop.
> ...



Wieder mal klasse von Jürgen, wie er auf die Kundenwünsche eingeht


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das steht auf der seit gestern aktualisierten Alutech Homepage:
> 
> 
> Sonderedition Signature Limited wird im Dezember 2010 von mir geschweißt und dafür werden noch Bestellungen angenommen, per Email oder über den Shop.
> ...



Sind Sonderwünsche nur jetzt möglich?
Was bedeutet "vorgefertigte Rahmen"? Werden die Rahmen dann etwa nicht mehr von Alutech geschweißt?


----------



## Osti (22. Oktober 2010)

die Formulierung hört sich echt seltsam an. Weiß jemand Details?


----------



## iRider (22. Oktober 2010)

Das klingt nach: "Ich produziere jetzt auch in Taiwan."


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2010)

scheint so...

die ersten Rahmen macht Jü noch selber,
daher sind da Sonderwünsche möglich.

Die Weiteren kauft er vorgefertigt hinzu
da bleibt wohl nur Taiwan als Produktionsland...

was aber nicht heisst, das die Rahmen dann schlechter sind.

Ein Deutschland handgefertigter Rahmen kann mieser sein,
als einer aus Taiwan. Handarbeit ist nicht immer besser!

Ausser eben beim Gefühl - es fühlt sich schon besser an, ein Handgemachtes zu haben.


----------



## iRider (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das stimmt dann ist das Alutech definitiv runter von meiner Liste! Wenn ich ein in Taiwan gebautes Rad will dann kauf ich ein Giant, die produzieren wenigstens da wo ihr Firmensitz ist!


----------



## Maui (22. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> scheint so...
> 
> die ersten Rahmen macht Jü noch selber,
> daher sind da Sonderwünsche möglich.
> ...



Wasn Quatsch. Die Rahmen werden in deutschland gebrutzelt ONLY


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2010)

Warum dann diese komische Formulierung und warum kaum noch Sonderwünsche möglich?


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2010)

Maui schrieb:


> Wasn Quatsch. Die Rahmen werden in deutschland gebrutzelt ONLY



da solltest du dich mal mit Jü unterhalten!

Lass uns dann nochmal sprechen...

2011 wird irgendwie anders werden, ich spürs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich seh das auch so wenn er nicht mehr in D-Land schweißt gibts für mich kein Grund mehr Alutech zu kaufen. Auch wenn ansonsten der Service Top ist, Taiwanbomber krieg ich woanders günstiger.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. wäre wirklich schade und der rahmen wäre für mich dann auch nicht mehr interessant.

Sobald ihr näheres wisst, informiert uns bitte.jürgen ließt hier doch sicherlich auch mit und kann ein kurzes statement abgeben?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Oktober 2010)

Ab und zu wird es echt grenzwertig hier im Forum Wenn ihr gewisse Fragen bezüglich der Herstellung habt, dann nehmt doch mal einfach das gute alte Telefon in die Hand und ruft den Jürgen an anstatt Mutmaßungen in die Welt zu setzen. Jürgen beantwortet ganz sicher gerne eure Fragen und ich glaube das Jürgen nicht unbedingt die Zeit hat in das Forum zu schauen. Es gibt halt doch eine Welt außerhalb des Internets&Forums Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Jürgen die Rahmen in Taiwan schweißen lässt und Maui hat ja schon ein Statement dazu abgegeben und der sollte es eigentlich gut wissen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo an alle,
so nun will ich mal wieder was zur Fanes sagen. 
Die Fanes, also der Name, bezieht sich nicht auf das jetzt vorgestellte modell Fanes Enduro sondern auf den rahmentyp bzw. auf das rahmendesign.
Die enduro wird es in der serie so geben wie sie auf den letzten renderings zu sehen ist. wir werden nur bei der Fanes die rahmen in den größen S bis XL vorfertigen lassen. das heißt die rahmenbauteile kommen schon geschweißt aus taiwan zu uns und müsen von uns hier noch nachgearbeitet werden, also rein rechtlich könnte ich dann sogar behaupten "made in germany"...
ein freund von mir hat in TW eine bikeschmiede und der wird uns die fanes rahmen bauen. ich kenne seine arbeit und er liefert super qualität ab die auch seinen preis hat und dennoch ist es günstiger als wenn wir jetzt hier unsere fertigung aufblähen. 

Im dezember schweiße ich eine erste serie der fanes enduro , die signature serie, und hier können noch bestellungen entgegen genommen werden, am besten per email an mich. bei dieser signatur serie ist es auch möglich auf individuelle kundenwünsche einzugehen ohne besondes hohe extrakosten. das muss aber im einzelfall per email besprochen werden. für die serie ab frühjahr 2011 werden wir uns aber auch einige rohrsätze hinlegen und können somit auch sonderrahmen bauen die kleiner als Small oder größer als XL sind und bei diesen rahmen sind dann auch andere sonderwünsche machbar!
und für alle die jetzt denken alutech geht total nach taiwan haben nur sehr bedingt recht, nur die fanes serienrahmen werden da vorgefertigt. alle anderen rahmen werden nach wie vor hier bei uns und von mir in bistensee geschweißt. und wer es nicht glauben will kann mich ja mal besuchen kommen und mir beim schweißen zusehen und ich habe auch echt keine schlitzaugen ;-))

Es gibt für die Fanes enduro die möglichkeit verschiedene achssysteme zu nutzen, so wird es durch das tauschen der inlets möglich sein folgendes zu fahren: QR 5 und 10mmx135mm sowie Steck10mmx135mm, 12x135mm, 12x 142mm und rohloff mit QR5x135mm.
Bremse ist PM für 185mm Scheibe und mit adapter auch 203mm.

Ende Dezember werden wir hier die ersten renderings der neuen Fanes AM vorstellen, solange müsst ihr euch noch gedulden. wir werden auch keine weiteren infos dazu vorab ins netz stellen ausser das die Fanes AM mit 140/150mm federweg kommen wird und auch deutlich leichter sein wird als die große schwester der Fanes Enduro.
Vorstellungstermin der Fanes AM wird das bikefestival in riva del Garda anfang mai sein und ich bin mir fast sicher das es dann auch einen weiteren erlkönig der sehr gut getarnt sein wird evt. zu sehen gibt...also die fanes gruppe wird weiter wachsen. seit gespannt.

Ab morgen wird es bei youtube ein video über die fanes enduro geben. es wurde vor 10 tagen im vinschgau durch die jungs von alutech italia auch unter mitwirkung von mir ( ich musste immer nur hochradeln...) gedreht und ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das ergebniss. elias somvi, der DH WorldCuprider aus dem team alutech italia, hat das fanes ordentlich die trails runter gejagt!
danke und grüße derJÜ


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Oktober 2010)

das war hier nun das beste Beispiel dafür, wie Gerüchte entstehen...

Abgesehen davon, meiner Meinung nach stellt die Hinterbaukonstruktion alles andere als ein Novum dar. 

Die Wippe ist "andersrum" übersetzt, dass der Hub des Dämpfers überhaupt genutzt wird. Das macht es neu, aber besser? Ich bezweifle es... jedenfalls wird die Kraft in den Sitzstreben damit hoch-und nicht herunterübersetzt. Und schön, naja, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## der-gute (24. Oktober 2010)

ich persönlich möchte ein Bike, das zu meinen Ansprüchen passt.

Ich fahre ein Nicolai aus rein deutscher Produktion,
ich habe zwei Liteville aus rein taiwanesischer Produktion.

wenn die Qualität beim Fanes passt und das Teil ne Rakete is,
spricht nix gegen das Vorgehen.

Leider is es halt wie bei den anderen, in Fernost produzierenden Firmen:
Sonderwünsche sind an vorgefertigten Rahmen nicht möglich.
Und da is ja de Vorteil von Jü...er baut Dir trotzdem einen Custom-Rahmen
mit Wunschausstattung - der Preis muss dabei halt stimmen.
Und genau da sehe ich das Problem.

Ob jemand gewillt is, viel Geld für ein eigentlich so von Alutech erwartetes "minimal-Custom" zu bezahlen?
Wir sprechen hier grade über kleine Dinge, wie 1.5 Steuerrohr oder sowas. 
Das hat bisher unter 100 Euro Aufpreis gekostet.
Wenn sowas auf Grund der teureren Produktion dann schnell 500 Euro sind,
wird der Kunde sich das mehrfach überlegen...

Das Fanes is ein tolles Ding, wenn es alle Vorversprechungen erfüllt.

Mal sehen, der Dezember kommt ja bald ;-)


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Oktober 2010)

Sauber Jürgen
Besser kann man den Gerüchten nicht entgegentreten und alles andere wird sich zeigen Aber dieses Statement von Jürgen zeigt mal wieder, warum Alutech immer eine meiner Lieblingsmarken bleiben wird und meine Wildsau nie verkauft wird
Gruß Jens!


----------



## der-gute (24. Oktober 2010)

das kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen:



WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Jürgen die Rahmen in Taiwan schweißen lässt...



dann das:



WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Sauber Jürgen
> Besser kann man den Gerüchten nicht entgegentreten und alles andere wird sich zeigen Aber dieses Statement von Jürgen zeigt mal wieder, warum Alutech immer eine meiner Lieblingsmarken bleiben wird und meine Wildsau nie verkauft wird
> Gruß Jens!



kannst du es Dir jetzt vorstellen?


----------



## Maui (24. Oktober 2010)

jetzt herrscht Klarheit denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Oktober 2010)

@der-gute

Jürgen schreibt doch selbst, dass er Teile vorfertigen lässt und zum Schluss werden die Rahmen dann in Bistensee vollendet. Das ist für mich also kein "Made in Taiwan" wie es hier von manchen schon geschrieben wurde. Und wenn gewisse Produktionsschritte Jürgen eine vereinfachung seiner Produktion bieten und die Qualität beibehalten wird, steht dem aus meiner Sicht nichts entgegen. Machen ja andere deutsche Hersteller auch und sind ja nicht gerade im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt. Mir geht es eigentlich auch mehr darum, dass in der heutigen Zeit schnell etwas verbreitet wird, was nicht ganz den Tatsachen entspricht und auch schnell zu einer Art Rufschädigung führen kann und für mich bleiben Kalle und Jürgen einfach in dem Bereich "Rahmenbau in Deutschland" klar meine Favoriten. Und wenn Jürgen jetzt bei einer Modellreihe ein neuen Weg einschlägt bedeutet das ja nicht das alle Modelle jetzt in Taiwan geschweißt werden und ein wenig haben sich einige Beiträge angehört. Nur darum ging es mir. Was mir bei Jürgen einfach gefällt ist seine absolut unkomplizierte Art und das er bei diesem Thema so schnell Stellung bezog ist auch nicht ganz selbstverständlich
Also nichts für ungut und viel Spaß beim biken
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Osti (24. Oktober 2010)

ich denke Jürgens Beiträg erklärt alles. Wie man das interpretiert, ist Ansichtssache.  

mal ne technische Frage, was ist das für ein Umwerfer? Sieht weder nach e-type noch nach Sitzrohr-Montage aus?


----------



## Piefke (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Umwerfer sollte E-Type sein ohne die Platte, die sonst per Innenleger geklemmt wird.


----------



## der-gute (24. Oktober 2010)

Direct mount heisst das wohl...


----------



## der-gute (24. Oktober 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @der-gute
> 
> Jürgen schreibt doch selbst, dass er Teile vorfertigen lässt und zum Schluss werden die Rahmen dann in Bistensee vollendet. Das ist für mich also kein "Made in Taiwan" wie es hier von manchen schon geschrieben wurde. Und wenn gewisse Produktionsschritte Jürgen eine vereinfachung seiner Produktion bieten und die Qualität beibehalten wird, steht dem aus meiner Sicht nichts entgegen. Machen ja andere deutsche Hersteller auch und sind ja nicht gerade im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt. Mir geht es eigentlich auch mehr darum, dass in der heutigen Zeit schnell etwas verbreitet wird, was nicht ganz den Tatsachen entspricht und auch schnell zu einer Art Rufschädigung führen kann und für mich bleiben Kalle und Jürgen einfach in dem Bereich "Rahmenbau in Deutschland" klar meine Favoriten. Und wenn Jürgen jetzt bei einer Modellreihe ein neuen Weg einschlägt bedeutet das ja nicht das alle Modelle jetzt in Taiwan geschweißt werden und ein wenig haben sich einige Beiträge angehört. Nur darum ging es mir. Was mir bei Jürgen einfach gefällt ist seine absolut unkomplizierte Art und das er bei diesem Thema so schnell Stellung bezog ist auch nicht ganz selbstverständlich
> Also nichts für ungut und viel Spaß beim biken
> Gruß Jens!



Wie oben schon geschrieben, stört mich die Taiwan-Connection auch nicht ;-)

mal sehen, was so ein custom Fanes in 2011 dann kostet...


----------



## playbike (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke Jü für die Info

Ich melde mal mein Interesse am FANES AM an!
Bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (24. Oktober 2010)

Das heißt jetzt gleich kaufen oder nie.
Weil Alutech "Made in Taiwan" - NEIN, danke.

Für mich ganz klar ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## klemme58c (25. Oktober 2010)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=402935

.......somit verstehe ich die Aufregung und Entrüstung nicht ganz. 

Haupstache ist doch das sein Rahmenlayout funzt, der Preis im Rahmen liegt und ich zur Not auch mal ne Sonderoption ordern kann (was wohl nur für die erste Serie geht....)
Und warum verflucht gibts keinen Vivid Air mit Plattform?!?! 
Und ein Probesitzmodel ob ich nu L oder XL nehmen sollte und obs anodisiert oder raw wird und... und... (Wie erklär ichs nur meiner Frau )

Grüße Basti


----------



## Maui (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich durft schon mal aufsitzen 






(Photo- Vic übt einhändig  ) 

ich such jetzt mal im Garten nach Bauxit, wenn schon Germany dann richtig


----------



## astral67 (25. Oktober 2010)

Maui schrieb:


> *Ich durft schon mal aufsitzen *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neidvollguckentu*

Ich hab ja auch Interesse am Fanes AM. Ob der Rahmen nun bei Tony oder sonstwo fachgerecht geschweißt wird, stört mich nicht weiter, wenn er denn dann in bestimmten (von mir aus gerne auch Standard-) Versionen lieferbar ist. Also die gängigen Ausfallenden bzw. Steuerrohre sollten schon als erweiterte Serienausstattung bestellbar sein. Auch wenn das Brutzeln dann woanders geschieht. Wenn dann der "Preisvorteil" zu einem Teil noch an den Kunden weitergereicht wird, umso besser.

Ich warts einfach mal ab.


----------



## S.Jay (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds gut , das die anderen Rahmen weiterhin hier geschweißt werden, es also weiterhin einen Grund gibt ein Alutech zu kaufen. Und ein Fanes-AM fänd ich auch für mich interessant, aber nicht wenn es aus Taiwan kommt.
Es mag sein das man den Rahmen dann günstiger anbieten kann und das den meisten die ganzen Zusatzoptionen egal sein werden.
Nur genau darin liegt doch die Stärke einer kleinen Customschmiede, sich schnell und flexibel auch auf die ausgefallensten Kundenwünsche einstellen zu können.
Denn für den, der sich für so ein Rad entscheidet, ist der Preis doch sekundär oder?
Und es mag ja sein das die Verarbeitungsqualität vergleichbar ist, nur ist es einfach ein schönes Gefühl auf einem in D-Land geschweißten Rad durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Und ich würde es Begrüssen, wenn einem Jü beim Fanes auch weiterhin die Wahl lassen würde, zwischen hier oder dort geschweißt.
Dann wäre der Kunde wieder König.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Oktober 2010)

Maui schrieb:


> ich such jetzt mal im Garten nach Bauxit, wenn schon Germany dann richtig



Wahre Worte  Ist echt die Frage wo man mit sowas anfangen und wo aufhören will. Von mit hiesigem Rohstoff, Halbzeug, Be- und Verarbeitung zu drüben per Katalog/Zeichnung bestellt ist ja doch ein recht weiter Bereich an Zwischenlösungen denkbar.
Solange die Qualität erhalten bleibt und man so den Preis entsprechend anpassen kann ist das sicher eine ökonomisch naheliegende Variante. Mir persönlich ist (hand)made in Germany zwar auch lieber aber das kann man sich halt nicht immer und überall leisten.


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde halt, ein Tapered Steuerrohr is nix halbes und nix ganzes.
Bei 1.5 hat man ALLE Optionen - ob 1 1/8, tapered oder 1.5-Gabel

und bei der neuen Fanes-Politik is es halt entweder Serie oder gleich richtig custom
ein steuerrohr gehört meiner Meinung nach noch nicht zu Custom

wenn ein Fanes 1.5 dann 1800 kostet, wird's langsam uninteressant!


----------



## astral67 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hm, zu spekulieren ist mMn. auch nicht wirklch sinnvoll. Man sollte einfach warten, bis die Fakten und Preise vorliegen. Danach kann man sich halt aussuchen, was man kauft oder auch nicht. Aber Spekulationen im Forum werden oftmals von unbedarften oder oberflächlich lesenden Usern für bare Münze genommen und damit ist doch auch keinem geholfen.

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass der Grund, die Fertigung nach Taiwan zu verlagern, der sein könnte, dass der Jürgen nur 2 Arme hat und einfach nicht mehr Rahmen schweißen kann, als er jetzt schon tut? Und wer will ihm verdenken, jetzt auch mal was für seine Rente zu tun?

Zum 1,5"-Standard: Ja! Aber...

...darin ne 1 1/8" Gabel zu fahren sieht nicht wirklich toll aus


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2010)

aber eine 1 1/8 Gabel in nem 1.5 Steuerrohr mit integriertem Steuersatz bringt bis zu 15mm Einbauhöhe...

und wo bitte sieht man die 1 1/8 Gabel?
dicke Syntace Spacer und ein Force 1.5 mit Reduzierhülse


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass der Grund, die Fertigung nach Taiwan zu verlagern, der sein könnte, dass der Jürgen nur 2 Arme hat und einfach nicht mehr Rahmen schweißen kann, als er jetzt schon tut? Und wer will ihm verdenken, jetzt auch mal was für seine Rente zu tun?



Wahre Worte und hier nochmal für alle das Video von Thomasum sich mal ein Bild von Alutech zu machen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Oktober 2010)

finally ORDERED a signature FANES


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Oktober 2010)

Hihihi. Ich muss leider passen, aber ich schätze 2011 kommt auch ein neues ins Haus 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## iRider (26. Oktober 2010)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Wahre Worte und hier nochmal für alle das Video von Thomasum sich mal ein Bild von Alutech zu machen
> Gruß Jens!



Und so würde ich die Produktion auch gerne weiter sehen, nicht eine Montage von in TW-geschweissten Rahmenteilen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Oktober 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Und so würde ich die Produktion auch gerne weiter sehen, nicht eine Montage von in TW-geschweissten Rahmenteilen.



Ich weiß nicht was da so schwer zu verstehen ist - die Produktion läuft exakt so weiter!
Jü hat jetzt 2 Alternativen: 

a) Fertigung in Bistensee aufblasen bis zum Umfallen mit all den folgenden Problemen (die die meisten von euch nicht mal erahnen können).
b) Ein einziges Modell nach Taiwan zu einem kompetenten Fertiger auslagern und so dem Kunden sein Geld und dem Jü seine Nerven sparen.

Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das man einen so komplizierten Rahmen wie die Fanes dauerhaft zu den Preisen komplett in Deutschland fertigen kann?
Das schaffen nicht mal die Samariter. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Im Anhang mal was schönes.
Alutech Fanes Video auf Youtube!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8RyHJezhh0"]YouTube        - Alutech Fanes Enduro  - first testsession with Prototype[/nomedia]


----------



## goshawk (26. Oktober 2010)

bei allem respekt gegenüber den kritikern, aber manchen leben wohl auf dem mond. da kommen die grüne mänchen lesen die wünsche von den augen, das am besten in premiumclass und ganz wichtig: alles umsonst...

wenn einer es so wichtig hat ein komplett "hergestellt in deutschland" bike zu fahren wird er es eher unwahrscheinlich sinnvoll fertigstellen könne, da immer irgend etwas aus dem "bösen" ausland kommt...

also mal ball flachhalten mit gemaule wegen auslagerung, oder einmal meinung sagen und gut ist. dieses rumgeheule erinnert eher an unreife 14 jährige als an richtige männer.


rené


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Oktober 2010)

ich seh da garkein problem, hauptsache die gewohnte quali stimmt 
der Jü wird sicher keinen hinterhofrahmenbauer ausgesucht haben, der sowas zum ersten mal macht


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal das Video von Lord Helmchen direkt eingebettet


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Oktober 2010)

und der onkel freut sich jetzt noch mehr


----------



## FloriLori (27. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer ob ich die Rahmen auch ganz "normal" über meinen Händler beziehen kann.
Mit meinem Händler komme ich super klar und wollte ganz gerne dass er mir Steuersatz etc einpresst, da kommt es immer nen bissel doof wenn man mit einem fremdgekauften Rahmen ankommt.

gruß floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Oktober 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob ich die Rahmen auch ganz "normal" über meinen Händler beziehen kann.
> Mit meinem Händler komme ich super klar und wollte ganz gerne dass er mir Steuersatz etc einpresst, da kommt es immer nen bissel doof wenn man mit einem fremdgekauften Rahmen ankommt.
> 
> gruß floh



Warum befragst du zu dem Thema nicht einfach... ...deinen Händler?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Oktober 2010)

oder dein händler ruft mal den jü an


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl mir das Fanes sehr gut gefällt, wird sich wohl erst in einiger Zeit zeigen ob die Entscheidung richtig war, eine Teil der Fertigung auszulagern.

Evtl. ist Kalle der lachende Dritte...denn wer 100% Germany beim Rahmen haben will, hat immer weniger Alternativen.


----------



## robertg202 (28. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Obwohl mir das Fanes sehr gut gefällt, wird sich wohl erst in einiger Zeit zeigen ob die Entscheidung richtig war, eine Teil der Fertigung auszulagern.
> 
> Evtl. ist Kalle der lachende Dritte...denn wer 100% Germany beim Rahmen haben will, hat immer weniger Alternativen.



Sagen meistens die, deren Radl alle aus Taiwan stammen...


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Oktober 2010)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Sagen meistens die, deren Radl alle aus Taiwan stammen...


----------



## flyingscot (28. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest war diese Eigenschaft bei mir ursprünglich der Auslöser, mich mit den Alutech-Bikes überhaupt genauer zu beschäftigen und mir dann eine Wildsau zu kaufen (inkl. einiger Änderungen). Klar sagt das nichts direkt über die Qualität und die Konstruktion aus. Wenn die Produktion ähnlich wie bei Liteville, Votec oder Nox läuft fehlt halt ein "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" und die Bikes müssen dann noch mehr als vorher über ihr Gewicht, Optik und Funktion punkten. Mit dem Fanes kann das durchaus klappen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Oktober 2010)

derJÜ schrieb:


> und für alle die jetzt denken alutech geht total nach taiwan haben nur sehr bedingt recht, nur die fanes serienrahmen werden da vorgefertigt. alle anderen rahmen werden nach wie vor hier bei uns und von mir in bistensee geschweißt. und wer es nicht glauben will kann mich ja mal besuchen kommen und mir beim schweißen zusehen und ich habe auch echt keine schlitzaugen ;-))



Noch einmal für alle, die sich so an der Taiwan-Variante aufhängen
Man kann es auch übertreiben. Also entweder kauft man ein Fanes oder lässt es bleiben und ich glaube, diejenigen die sich für eins entscheiden werden es nicht bereuen


----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2010)

ich werde es ersmal testen...

dann könnt ich verliebt sein ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2010)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Sagen meistens die, deren Radl alle aus Taiwan stammen...



Und das soll jetzt was sagen? ErklÃ¤r mir bitte kurz was die Herkunft meiner RÃ¤der mit dem was ich zuvor geschrieben habe zu tun hat.

Mein Post ging generell zu dem Thema Fertigung in Taiwan anstatt in D. Habe ich irgendwo irgendwas Ã¼ber die Quali der dort gefertigten Rahmen gesagt?

Um es mal deutlich zu sagen. Wenn man nicht Trek, Specialized, Scott, Liteville oder Giant heiÃt, und zudem nicht ein gerade hippes Amilabel ist, sollte man sich gut Ã¼berlegen ob man auch ohne das Marketing weiterhin in der Lage sein wird, Preise von weit >1000â¬+ fÃ¼r einen Rahmen abzurufen wenn er nicht mehr "Made in Germany" ist. In meinen Augen ist das eine ganz gefÃ¤hrliche Gradwanderung, bei der ich JÃ aber alle Daumen drÃ¼cke.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> [viel Schreibe... ...wenig Inhalt]



Krass das heut mal wieder hinter jedem Forenaccount ein Ingenieur, ein Rechtsanwalt UND ein Marketinggenie steckt!

Ich glaub ich sollte nochmal die Schulbank drücken...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Oktober 2010)

sag bescheid mir gehts wie dir 

ach und mein fanes kommt noch dieses jahr


----------



## lhampe (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hab auch eins bestellt. 
Für was für einen Einsatzbereich habt Ihr das Fanes geholt und wie wollt Ihr es dann aufbauen (Gabel, Dämpfer, LR, ...) ?

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Enduro-Touren und technische Trails, aber wenig Bikepark oder große Sprünge. Als Gabel wollte ich ne Lyrik solo air nehmen. Nur beim Dämpfer bin ich noch unschlüssig.


----------



## bastelfreak (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du etwas mehr pedalieren willst und einen nicht superrunden Tritt hast, nimm unbedingt einen Dämpfer mit guter Plattform. Das ist ein kleines Manko des Rahmens, die Fanes ist super sensibel und liegt gut auf der Strecke, aber die ersten cm des Federwegs sind echt Supersoft.


----------



## Osti (29. Oktober 2010)

Dämpfer bin ich mir auch noch sehr unschlüssig... möchte den Rahmen leicht aufbauen, aber die Dämpfer die Jü derzeit mit anbietet sind eher alle auf der schweren Seite (Roco, Vivid). 

weiß jemand was zum Monarch wie sich der so macht?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre der Vivid Air? Bleibt beim Gewicht doch noch im Rahmen und kostet nur wenig Aufpreis. Wäre meine erste Wahl 

Alle Monarchs, die ich bisher probe fuhr, waren mir zu überdämpft.


----------



## Osti (29. Oktober 2010)

530gr Herstellerangabe sind mir dann doch ne Nummer zu viel... da geht gewichtsmäßig noch einiges und DH- bzw Bikepark-Performance benötige ich nicht. 

tendiere derzeit so Richtung RP23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Ich hatte den Vivid Air leichter in Erinnerung. 

Der Rp23 ist weißgott kein schlechter Dämpfer. Bei 170mm Federweg würde ich aber schon einen Dämpfer mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter nehmen. 

Wenn für dich kein Weg am Rp23 vorbei führt, schick ihn am besten noch zu Tftuned zwecks Push-Tunings. Das habe ich mit meinem auch so gehandhabt. Danach klebt er annähernd auf Stahlfeder-Niveau


----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2010)

Gibts den RP23 überhaupt in 216 mm Länge?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es, 63.5mm Hub. Die Anpassung vom Tuner macht sich da definitiv bemerkbar und auch bezahlt. Beim aktuellen Pfundkurs würde es sich gar lohnen das Teil direkt "am Stück" von drüben zu holen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Monarch müssts etwas straffer sein, einfach JÜ anrufen und nachfragen!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Osti (29. Oktober 2010)

hab mit dem Jü schon lange genug über Dämpferoptionen am Telefon gefachsimpelt, der soll nun mal fleißig schweißen  

Grundtenor war, dass die meisten Luftdämpfer sehr gut passen sollten, auch wenn sie halt unterschiedliche Charakteristiken haben... macht es nicht unbedingt einfacher.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2010)

schweisst er schon 
ich dachte es dauert noch einen monat


----------



## Osti (29. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schweisst er schon
> ich dachte es dauert noch einen monat



die Fanes wohl erst ab Dezember... ich meinte das nur so allgemein im Sinne von "Brötchen backen"


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Ding sollte gut pedalierbar sein mit dem Luftfederbein.

Da will ich keinen Kompromiss eingehen...

Der Tuner meines Vertrauens wird da bestimmt den richtigen empfehlen,
auch wenn dann noch ein Roco Coil dazu muss ;-)

ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ein Roco Coil funzt IMMER, und wenn nicht dann ventilier ich dem seine Dreistigkeiten schon aus 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schweisst er schon
> ich dachte es dauert noch einen monat



Der schweißt doch immer, hat ja noch paar andere Modelle die geschweißt werden wollen. 

Versuch mal nen Schweißer zu finden der gut genug ist um solche MTB-Rahmen zu brutzeln und das in einer Form die technisch sauber ist und optisch nicht zum Brechen animiert.

Das ist so schwer das der Jü lieber selbst Hand anlegt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte den roco tst oder den rc4 in die engere wahl genommen, soll aber laut jü besser mit dem roco funktionieren, ist zu dem auch noch gut für den geldbeutel


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2010)

kann man nicht gleich zwei Federbein ordern?

Roco Coil WC und Vivid Air wäre das bei mir...

179 und 289 Euro - oder is das ne Milchmädchenrechnung ;-)


----------



## Hufi (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein Vorschlag zum Dämpfer wäre der Manitou ISX6.


----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag zum Dämpfer wäre der Manitou ISX6.


Manitou - Nein danke.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Oktober 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Manitou - Nein danke.



Da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen.
Der ISX6 ist ein exzellenter Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. Oktober 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der schweißt doch immer, hat ja noch paar andere Modelle die geschweißt werden wollen.
> 
> Versuch mal nen Schweißer zu finden der gut genug ist um solche MTB-Rahmen zu brutzeln und das in einer Form die technisch sauber ist und optisch nicht zum Brechen animiert.
> 
> ...




das ist mir schon klar mein post war auf den fanes rahmen bezogen 

ich hab den jü ja  schon auf der ehb zugeschaut 

mir fällt auf ich hab dann meinen 5ten in d-land geschweißten rahmen 
1999 pure power gran chaco  hängt an der wand 
2003 nicolai bass            fährt mein bruder
2007 zonenschein archimedes fr    verkauft
2009 pulcro no remrose  steht im keller
2010 alutech fanes


----------



## goshawk (30. Oktober 2010)

hab ich was verpasst, oder ist der sattelstützendurchmesser noch nicht bekannt...

rené


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Oktober 2010)

31,6


----------



## goshawk (31. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 31,6



thx

rené


----------



## Greti (4. November 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> finally ORDERED a signature FANES


 

Willkommen im Club ;-)


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (4. November 2010)

hallo,
also wir wollen auch den monarch plus anbieten, habe ihn aber bisher noch nicht bekommen. Ich bin im Vinschgau und im Allgäu mit dem offenen Roco AR WC rum gefahren, das ist mein persönlicher topdämpfer für die fanes enduro! und ja es stimmt wer einen zu unruden tritt hat sollte etwas mit leichter plattform wählen.
dauerthema hier gerade Fanes goes Taiwan, das meiste was hier so steht hat sich ja fast selber beantwortet aber wer bitte mach noch 100ig made in germany...? keiner auch ein kalle nicolai kauft schon seit jahren seine rohre in TW ein, das haben wir auch schon immer gemacht und das ist ja das traurige daran das keiner an den fachleuten aus fernost vorbei kommt. es gibt ja hier keinen deutschen rohrhersteller mehr der nur annähernd das anbieten kann was die taiwanesen machen können.
genauso ist es mit dem aluplattenmaterial, das kommt aus irgendwo von dieser welt. also ist es einem deutschen rahmenhersteller eh noch nie möglich gewesen 100% made in germany zu machen, ausser man nimmt ganz viel geld in die hand und lässt sich tonnen von rohren hier in deutschland für leider auch viel zu viel geld herstellen...
und dann sucht euch mal einen qualivisierten betrieb der diese rohre in der von uns verbauten legierung verbiegen kann, findest du garnicht! und so kann ich hier noch lange weiterschreiben. fakt ist ein mit mir befreundet rahmenhersteller wird uns die rahmen vorfertigen, bei dem werden auch einige der anderen internationalen namhaften hersteller produziert. und wenn einer von euch auch in zukunft dann eine fanes unbedingt von mir geschweißt haben will wird das als sonderbau immer möglich sein. wir legen uns ja eh rohrsätze hin das wird aber bestimmt 400flocken aufpreis kosten, den alleine nur das hier made in germany tempern kostet schon 125.- euro.... so mein termin kommt gerade rein aber ich denke ihr habt mal wieder ein bischen mehr stoff zum quatschen

grüße aus dem nassen taiwan äh bistensee derJÜ


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2010)

Klasse Statement, so wünsch man sich das von vielen anderen Firman auch...

Super  Damit hör auch ich auf zu meckern, wenn jemand so hinter seinen Produkten steht und fremden Leuten im Forum so Rede und Antwort steht muss was gutes bei rauskommen.

Hmm also lese ich daraus wenn ein Fanes mit komplett 1.5" dann jetzt ein Signature oder nächstes Jahr +400Flocken ... immer dieser Zwang 

Und welche Farbe? Fragen über Fragen, dabei wollte ich das Jimbo doch behalten


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. November 2010)

ohje, jetzt bricht für einige  bestimmt eine welt zusammen


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2010)

Ich hoffe du meinst das jetzt allgemein 

Der Sachverhalt den JÜ geschildert hat ist ja an sich klar, aber mit der Art mit der er es macht und eben immer wieder selbst was dazu sagt und nicht wie andere Herren Konstrukteure irgendwann an unserem "Helmchen" verzweifelnd sich aus dem Forum verabschiedet 

Denke ich werde morgen mal das Telefon schwingen und im nassen Taiwan anrufen . Da das Jimbo der ideale Teilespender ist, 36er Talas, RP23, The One´s..., wird aus der Idee ein Projekt ....


----------



## robertg202 (4. November 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehe: 
Die, die sich am meisten über "made in Taiwan" aufregen sind dann die ersten, die sich über den Preis der "made in Germany" Produkte echauffieren. 

Taiwan ist bei weitem kein 3.Welt land und schon garnichtmehr billig. 
Taipeh kann sogar richtig teuer sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (4. November 2010)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> Die, die sich am meisten über "made in Taiwan" aufregen sind dann die ersten, die sich über den Preis der "made in Germany" Produkte echauffieren.
> 
> Taiwan ist bei weitem kein 3.Welt land und schon garnichtmehr billig.
> Taipeh kann sogar richtig teuer sein...



Oder ein Litville fahren :duck und weg:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Sachverhalt den JÜ geschildert hat ist ja an sich klar, aber mit der Art mit der er es macht und eben immer wieder selbst was dazu sagt und nicht wie andere Herren Konstrukteure irgendwann an unserem "Helmchen" verzweifelnd sich aus dem Forum verabschiedet



Na danke jetzt hab ich mich an meinem Abendessen verschluckt... 
Ich glaube dennoch nicht dass das nur an mir lag, ich hatte beide schon am Telefon, den Herren aus B. und den Herren aus W., und umbringen wollt mich keiner von beiden  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (4. November 2010)

so ich nochmal, mein termin ist wieder weg und ich war noch nicht fertig mit texten hier. ja was glaubt ihr den wie ich hinter meinen babys stehe...nicht nur bei meinen twins den mädels und den anderen babys aus alu und bei der fanes sind stefan stark und ich auch echt nochmal besonders stolz was wir da gemeinsan gezaubert haben. das ding fährt sich sau gut, ich hatte noch keinen meiner rahmen ( ausser vielleicht wildsau trail xa ) die so gut und leichtfüssig berghoch gehen - war ja auch noch nie eins so leicht  vom gewicht - und oben am berg gabel auf vollen federweg, reverb auf tief und ab durch die tollen und flowingen trails im vinschgau. das ding saugt sich richtig auf den trail in den boden. ihr glaubt gar nicht wie breit mein grinsen mit der fanes war!!! ich freue mich jetzt schon auf meinen nächsten dolomiten cross im sommer ´11 mit dem ding. so und wir werden bei der fanes enduro noch ein leckerli nachlegen...ein paar tage müsst ihr euch noch gedulden und dann zeige ich euch ne neue upgedatet zeichnung. 
nochmal thema TW, wie ihr ja vielleicht auch gesehen habt im video vom thomas paatz sind wir am limit mit dem platz hier, wir suchen schon länge ne neue größere location, mal sehen wenn sich was ergibt, aber bei der fanes reihe wollen wir zusätzlich einige hundert stück von absetzen und das ist hier in bistensee sowieso nicht möglich auch wenn ich das liebend gerne machen würde es geht nicht und ausserdem wird der onkel JÜ auch leider nicht jünger ;-((

seit einigen tagen hat der thomas paatz für 4 wochen eine fanes zum testen, die wollen damit auch nach finale ligure und ich bin mal gespannt ob die auch so begeistert sind wie ich und so viel spass damit haben werden ...
ride on
derJÜ


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. November 2010)

und dein glückliches gesicht bei den präsentations videos und wie du es überhaupt vorstellst (wirkt wie "frisch verliebt" ) hat mich davon überzeugt, daß dies mal wieder ein klasse produkt aus deinem haus ist jürgen

und ich persönlich freu ich auf das teil wie ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf was gefreut hab was räder hat 
und gott sei dank dauert es noch was und ich kann mir noch ein paar gedanken über meinen finalen aufbau machen


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. November 2010)

Jürgen in Bestform Besser kann man den Gerüchten hier im Forum nicht entgegen treten und zeigt einmal mehr warum Alutech eine besondere Marke ist
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Wipp (5. November 2010)

ein Mann-eine Marke-ein Wort........
WEITER SO


----------



## FloriLori (5. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich solange die Qualität und der Preis stimmt ist doch alles okay!
Ich persönlich finde es klasse wenn kleinere Firmen sich den große oftmals amerikanischen Einheitsbrei entgegenstellen. Und wie Jürgen schon geschrieben hat man kann nur bestehen wenn man Teile aus Taiwan bezieht und das wichtige ist ja das die Jungs es da unten wirklich draufhaben. 

Aber wirklich schicker neuer Rahmen!!


----------



## wartool (5. November 2010)

Servus zusammen

ich bin vom Fanes irgendwie ziemlich angefixt und denke ernsthaft über ne Bestellung nach.

Ich habe den Fred hier komplett gelesen.. habe aber dennoch einige Fragen, die Ihr mir als Alutech-Noob vielleicht beantworten könnt. - ich will den Jü ja nicht von seiner wichtigen Arbeit abhalten, wenn ich da anrufe 

Wie schaut es mit einer nachträglichen Umrüstbarkeit des Rahmens auf Ausfallenden für ne Rohloff aus? - auf der HP steht etwas von "Inlets - oder Droplets??" deute ich richtig, dass die Teile einfach nur eingeschraubt sind.. und somit jederzeit ein Wechsel erfolgen könnte? / weitere Frage wäre dann... evtl. Zuganschläge gleich mitbestellen, auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin, obs mal ne Rohloff geben wird bei mir - wäre halt bei einer Entscheidung gegen Rohloff optisch ziemlich unschön...??

Bezüglich der Größe bin ich ebenfalls unsicher.. von den Maßzeichnungen her liege ich zwischen M und L - oder seht ihr das anders?

was würdet ihr für einen 1,78 Kerl mit 84er Schrittlänge raten, der eine Reverb oder KS950 verbauen will???

Hat jemand (außer Jü im vinschgau) den Rahmen mal länger irgendwo raufgekurbelt? Falls ja.. seht ihr eine absenkbare Gabel als unerlässlich an? - Bin nicht so der Fan von absenkbaren (Luft)-Gabeln und woollte eigentlich ne 170er Lyric Soloair verbauen... auch damit das Gewicht im Rahmen bleibt (überigens auch ne Überlegung im Bezug auf das Rohloff Ja / Nein)

sodele! könnt Ihr mir helfen, oder bin ich ein hoffnungsloser Fall ? *gg*

*die EDIT war hier*

Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Meint ihr mit meinen fahrfertigen 90-93 Kilo wäre ein RP23 überfordert - oder nen Monarch.. von dem ich bisher fast nur negatives gehört habe...? Sollte man wegen des Hubs lieber was mit Ausgleichsbehälter nehmen (Vivid Air - oder doch den guten alten ISX6, der bisher Sahne lief?)


----------



## S.Jay (5. November 2010)

Am Besten den Text so nochmal per mail an Jürgen schicken, wenn er Zeit hat, wird er Dir sofort antworten. Da ist er wirklich schnell und flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (5. November 2010)

derJÜ schrieb:


> so ich nochmal, mein termin ist wieder weg ....VIEL TEXT



Ich respektiere Deine Entscheidung und dass Du damit offen umgehst, allerdings ist es immer eine Frage wo man sich mit seiner Firma positionieren will. Es ist eine gefährliche Gratwanderung mMn. Es gibt zuviele Beispiele wo die Identität der Firma durch TW-Produktion flöten gegangen ist. Yeti z.B. war eine Kultmarke die früher preislich NIE mit irgendwas was Specialized gemacht hat konkurrieren musste. Nun, da sie in TW gebaut werden sieht man in Foren immer wieder die Frage Speci, Giant, etc. vs. Yeti. Keine Frage, die Bikes gehen gut aber haben nicht mehr den selben Status wie früher.
Und mit Deinem Argument wegen Rohmaterialien hast Du recht, es wird nie ein Bike geben das 100% "Made in Germany" ist, muss es auch nicht. Allerdings ist die "Geburt", also das Schweissen des Rahmens, das was es dazu macht, zumindest sehe ich das so. Und gerade bei einer Marke wie Alutech wo sich so viele Leute mit Dir und Deiner Handwerkskunst identifizieren ist es besonders risikoreich von diesem Erfolgsmodell abzulassen. Auch ist es schade dass Spezialanfertigungen nicht mehr so einfach möglich sind, obwohl Du dieses Argument ja fast ausgeräumt hast.

Um meine Argumentation zu untermauern jetzt mal die ketzerische Frage:
was macht das Fanes besser als ein Giant Reign X?


----------



## Greti (5. November 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Um meine Argumentation zu untermauern jetzt mal die ketzerische Frage:
> was macht das Fanes besser als ein Giant Reign X?



Technisch gesehen: nix
Emotional gesehen: alles


----------



## Piefke (5. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Größe bin ich ebenfalls unsicher.. von den Maßzeichnungen her liege ich zwischen M und L - oder seht ihr das anders?
> 
> was würdet ihr für einen 1,78 Kerl mit 84er Schrittlänge raten, der eine Reverb oder KS950 verbauen will???


Der Jü hat mir auf meine Frage:
Welche Größe würdest du bei Körpergröße 1,78 m und Schrittlänge 0,78  m empfehlen? 

 geantwortet:
ich bin fast genausogroßewiedu...und ein M passt perfekt!


----------



## wartool (5. November 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Der Jü hat mir auf meine Frage:
> Welche Größe würdest du bei Körpergröße 1,78 m und Schrittlänge 0,78  m empfehlen?
> 
> geantwortet:
> ich bin fast genausogroßewiedu...und ein M passt perfekt!




Danke schonmal... habe halt Bedenken, dass ich durch meine relativ langen Beine (im Verhältnis zur Größe) Probleme mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe bekomme...


----------



## Osti (5. November 2010)

bzgl der absenkbaren Gabel. Nimmste einfach nen Spanngurt, funktioniert einwandfrei und ist leichter als Talas, 2Step, etc


----------



## goshawk (6. November 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Um meine Argumentation zu untermauern jetzt mal die ketzerische Frage:
> was macht das Fanes besser als ein Giant Reign X?



soweit ich weiß kannst am giant den sattel nicht wirklich versenken, zwar geht ne variostütze auch, aber die sind nicht besonderst leicht...

eine hammerschmidt kannste auch nicht montieren am giant...

bei dem versuch ne kettenfü beim giant zu montieren kann man bisweilen ziemlich austicken, weil die aufnahme nach vorne verdreht ist wegen der anlenkung...

es sind wohl auch schon einige maestro-hebel gebrochen...

in der modelpflege auf 2011 hin wurden nur die hebel verstärkt, die anderen probleme wurden nicht behoben... - der jü hätte sich darum gekümmert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (6. November 2010)

derJÜ schrieb:


> hallo,
> also wir wollen auch den monarch plus anbieten, habe ihn aber bisher noch nicht bekommen. Ich bin im Vinschgau und im Allgäu mit dem offenen Roco AR WC rum gefahren, das ist mein persönlicher topdämpfer für die fanes enduro! und ja es stimmt wer einen zu unruden tritt hat sollte etwas mit leichter plattform wählen.
> 
> grüße aus dem nassen taiwan äh bistensee derJÜ



Jürgen,

hast Du den Rocco Air WC Dämpfer umgebaut? Den gibt es doch nicht in 216/63. Oder verträgt das Fanes auch mit 222/70 Dämpfern?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. November 2010)

lhampe schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> hast Du den Rocco Air WC Dämpfer umgebaut? Den gibt es doch nicht in 216/63. Oder verträgt das Fanes auch mit 222/70 Dämpfern?
> 
> ...




OEM gibts (fast) alles.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## cycophilipp (7. November 2010)

Greti schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen: nix
> Emotional gesehen: alles



ui ui ui heisser Diskussionsstoff ;-) gut dass sich das mal einer schreiben traut... ich liebe mein Alutech DDU und würd es nie tauschen oder mehr hergeben, aber bei den Fullys, da bin ich von Alutech abgewandert da mir als Basis für eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau (für rauf und runter) Jürgens Rahmen nicht in Frage kamen. Bin 2008/2009 bei einem Helius FR gelandet. Das erfüllt meinen Anspruch sehr gut.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was es alles für Konzepte gibt - von Trek Viergelenker (totaler Humbug, sich mitbewegender Fixpunkt des Dämpfers), die Maestros/Mojos (in meinen Augen das einfluss-neutralste System), Eingelenker oder Viergelenker a la Helius, Cube AMS uvm, dann verstehe ich die Hinterbaukonstruktion vom Alutech nicht.
Habe das zwei, drei Seiten vorher schon beschrieben, dass aufgrund des Hebelverhältnisses (beim Fanes) und der daraus resultierenden Notwendigkeit des Hochübersetzens des Sitzstrebenhubs zum Erreichen des Dämpferhubs auch die Druckkraft im Vgl. zu einem herunterübersetzten System grob geschätzt, doppelt oder dreimal so hoch ist - das bricht dann irgendwann oder muss entsprechend stabiler ausgelegt werden.

Beim selben Übersetzungsverhältnis von Federweg zu Dämpferhub kann man ganz einfach auf die wirkenden Kräfte im Hebelwerk des Hinterbaus zurückrechnen. Ich kann daher gar nicht verstehen, wieso Jürgen vom extrem krassen Verhältnis bei den Wildsäuen zu dem umgekehrten Verhältnis beim Fanes gekommen ist... 

Argumente wie "da hat sich der Experte soundso Gedanken gemacht" zählen für mich nicht. Das hört man ja dauernd, manche Hersteller bringen jedes Jahr ein neues Konzept raus. Blödsinn. Bei den Motorrädern ist das seit Jahrzehnten unverändert.

Das Fanes hat ganz tolle Features, wie den verschiebbare Achsaufnahme mit intergrierter Bremsmontage. Genial!!!

Aber es hat gebogene Rohre (andere nicht, daher notwendig?) UND diesen "komischen" Hinterbau. Mein 2011er 13kg Fully (existiert jedenfalls in meinem Kopf) wird daher n Helius AC, n 301 (aber daran stört mich der Taiwan-Faktor im Vgl. zum Preis zu sehr) oder n Mojo (wobei Carbon Löcher beim Fallen auf spitze Gegenstände bekommen kann)


Bitte nicht gleich auf mich einprügeln, den emotionalen Teil soll es in meinem Posting quasi nicht geben, ich will nur über die Technik sprechen.


----------



## Airhaenz (7. November 2010)

derJÜ schrieb:


> hallo,
> also wir wollen auch den monarch plus anbieten, habe ihn aber bisher noch nicht bekommen. Ich bin im Vinschgau und im Allgäu mit dem offenen Roco AR WC rum gefahren, das ist mein persönlicher topdämpfer für die fanes enduro! und ja es stimmt wer einen zu unruden tritt hat sollte etwas mit leichter plattform wählen.
> dauerthema hier gerade Fanes goes Taiwan, das meiste was hier so steht hat sich ja fast selber beantwortet aber wer bitte mach noch 100ig made in germany...? keiner auch ein kalle nicolai kauft schon seit jahren seine rohre in TW ein, das haben wir auch schon immer gemacht und das ist ja das traurige daran das keiner an den fachleuten aus fernost vorbei kommt. es gibt ja hier keinen deutschen rohrhersteller mehr der nur annähernd das anbieten kann was die taiwanesen machen können.
> genauso ist es mit dem aluplattenmaterial, das kommt aus irgendwo von dieser welt. also ist es einem deutschen rahmenhersteller eh noch nie möglich gewesen 100% made in germany zu machen, ausser man nimmt ganz viel geld in die hand und lässt sich tonnen von rohren hier in deutschland für leider auch viel zu viel geld herstellen...
> ...



Hi Jü,

heisst dass, das das Fanes eine andere Alulegierung hat als meine 04 Wildsau, die ja noch 90 Tage geschont werden musste, bis das Alu seine endgültigen Materialeigenschaften hatte?
Wäre schön, denn ich bin fest davon überzeug das mit einer Alu Legierung die im "Ofen" aushärtet, die Probleme(ausgeschlages Kopf und Tretlagerrohr) die ich mit der Sau hatte beim Fanes nicht mehr auftreten würden. Und damit käme für mich auch wieder ein Alutech in Frage 
Andere Frage: Der Hintebau sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick recht degressiv aus, oder irre ich mich da dass er  mit einem CD Prophet vergleichbar sein müsste??

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Airhaenz (7. November 2010)

Frage 2 hab ich mir aus langeweile, aufgrund von einer fiesen Erkältung hat man halt Zeit, selbst beantwortet.. 
Kann es zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber die Antwort lautet: fast linear - naja nen bissel progressiv mit degressiven Ende.


----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Obwohl mir das Fanes sehr gut gefällt, wird sich wohl erst in einiger Zeit zeigen ob die Entscheidung richtig war, eine Teil der Fertigung auszulagern.
> 
> Evtl. ist Kalle der lachende Dritte...denn wer 100% Germany beim Rahmen haben will, hat immer weniger Alternativen.



Das Fanes gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Da ab nächstem Jahr wohl die finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, sollen zwei neue Rahmen gekauft werden - beide Made in Germany.
Nicolai war da die erste Wahl, bis das Fanes kam.
Aber auch der 400 Euro Preisunterschied (pro Rahmen) zwischen Fanes und Helius AM/Helius AC machen mir das 'prefab in Taiwan' nicht schöner 
Viele unserer bisherigen Bikes kamen aus Taiwan und schlecht waren sie nie. Dennoch ist es schon lange mein Wunsch 'Made in Germany' zu fahren  nur die Finanzen haben es nie zugelassen.

Das wichtigste Element verbleibt ja hier - der Service mit direktem Ansprechpartner, mal schauen was mein Bauchgefühl nächstes Jahr entscheiden wird.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. November 2010)

Moin Leutz!

Muss mich jetzt auch mal "outen" ...Jürgen und ich haben das neue Fanes gemeinsam entworfen...wir sind schuld ;-)

Wollte grad mal zum Thema Hinterbau, Übersetzungsverhältnis, usw. einhaken:
Jedes mal, wenn irgendwer ein neues Bike bringt erkennen unsere Forenprofis natürlich von wem das ganze abgekupfert ist und was besonders toll oder schlecht daran ist. Soweit so gut...schließlich ist so ein Forum vor allem dazu da sich gegenseitig mit Schlamm (oder Anderem) zu bewerfen. Und negative Kritik ist meist hilfreicher als positive

Das schlimme bei einem neuen Bike ist, dass man ja schon was Neues bringen sollte. Viele machen das indem einfach was anders gemacht wird, egal obs funzt oder nitt. Der Jürgen und ich haben uns aber schon einen Kopf gemacht was Sinn macht. Der Hintergrund dieses Konzepts ist es die Vorteile eines klassischen Viergelenkers mit einer geschickten Krafteinleitung zu kombinieren. Der "hängende" Hebel im Vergleich zum "stehenden" á la Liteville & Co. sorgt imho für einen sehr angenehmen Pfad des Momentanpols.
Cycophilipp...Du hast die Hebelverhältnisse schon richtig erkannt. Allerdings solltest du auch beachten, dass im Vergleich zum herkömmlichen Viergelenker die Kraft "fast" direkt aus den Druckstreben in den Dämpfer eingeleitet wird. Hier lässt sich einiges an Belastung aus dem Sitzrohr fernhalten. Der flache Winkel von Dämpfer zu Unterrrohr hat eine ähnliche Funktion bezüglich der Krafteinleitung. Der Knick im Unterrrohr ergibt sich dabei aus zwei Gründen: a) Dämpfer (=> Schwerpunkt=> Handling) tief halten b) mir gefällts. Beim Oberrohr gehts natürlich um die Sackfreiheit. Es ist schon ganz angenehm ein paar Zentimeter mehr Sicherheit für die Familienplanung zu haben wenn die Fahrtechnik mal wieder suboptimal war. Sowas spielt auch bei (hoffentlich verkaufsfördernden) Magazintest eine große Rolle!
@Airhaenz: Deine Kurve ist nicht ganz korrekt. Die Kinematik hat eine gesunde, aber nicht übermäßige Progression (ist ja kein 5Meter-Drop-Bike) und auf den letzten Millimetern vom Dämpferhub ist tatsächlich eine minimale Degression vorhanden. Das ist einfach so, weil man es effektiv nicht spürt und man die Wippen dann ein ganzes Stück kleiner machen kann (habe ich schon bei einigen Rahmen so gemacht).
Es ist immer wichtig, dass Konzept als ganzes zu betrachten, fast jeder vorteil bringt woander einen Nachteil. So ein Bike ist - wie so ziemliche alle komplexen technischen Produkte - eine große Ansammlung von Kompromissen und oft haben die ach so beschissenen Detaillösungen einen guten Grund...am anderen Ende vom Bike...

Thema Taiwan:
Verdammt...mir isses auch komisch gegangen, als ich das erste mal da unten war. Kann man mit denen arbeiten? Darf man das? Wo bleibt die Philosophie?
Ich habe da unten wirklich coole Leute kennen gelernt, die mit Plan und Einsatz arbeiten. Sowas habe ich hier oft genug vermisst! Mittlerweile mache ich das nicht mehr an dem Land fest aus dem jemand stammt. Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Leute korrekt drauf sind und Ahnung haben...
Achso eins kommt auch noch dazu: Dem Mitbewerb und der preisorientierten Kundschaft geht die (Marken-)Philosophie meist am Ar*** vorbei.

Naja....genug gelabert...für allgemeines technisches Gelaber bin ich hier gerne zu haben. für Schlammschlachten zur Not auch ;-)

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Master | Torben (8. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...der preisorientierten Kundschaft geht die (Marken-)Philosophie meist am Ar*** vorbei...



Der wird dann aber auch ein 1400 Euro Rahmen am Ar*** vorbeigehen


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> Muss mich jetzt auch mal "outen" ...Jürgen und ich haben das neue Fanes gemeinsam entworfen...wir sind schuld ;-)
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, Danke für die schnelle Info. Wäre ja auch ein wundergewesen, wenn die Kurve die ich mal auf die schnelle in Linkage gemacht habe genau gepasst hätte. 
Das was du schreibst hört sich aber gut an, bzw ich war von meiner Kurve auch schon angetan.  Ist ähnlich wie mein jetziges Specialized Pitch und das funktioniert sehr gut mit Luft wie auch Stahlfederdämpfern.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. November 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Der wird dann aber auch ein 1400 Euro Rahmen am Ar*** vorbeigehen



hehe...da haste natürlich recht

Aber dafür haben wir ja noch ein paar "special Features" eingebaut...verstellbarer Radstand, eine Geometrieverstellung ist grad fertig geworden, einstellbares Haupt- und Horstlinklager (sehr geil!!!)...sowas können die wenigsten bieten. Es sind ja auch nur die wenigsten so Bike-verrückt wie Jürgen und meinereiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. November 2010)

@Airhaenz:
Mit welchem Programm hast Du die Kennlinie geprüft? ...die Benutzeroberflächer kommt mir irgendwie so unbekannt vor...

Warst echt nicht weit entfernt, dafür dass Du die Positionen der Drehpunkte abschätzen mussest!

MfG
Stefan

*EDIT:* Sorry, hat sich erledigt....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...habs grad gesehen


----------



## cycophilipp (8. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> Muss mich jetzt auch mal "outen" ...Jürgen und ich haben das neue Fanes gemeinsam entworfen...wir sind schuld ;-)
> 
> ...



Vorab - vielen Dank für diesen Post, besser kann man nicht kontern, wobei ich keinen Konter erwartet habe.

Mit Schlamm bewerfen? Naaaa, das ist nun gar nicht meine Intention!!!! Das machen nur die, die ihre Meinung auf Basis der Meinung anderer bilden bzw. anderen Meinungen keinen Chance geben, seien sie noch so objektiv.

Mit dem Momentanpol gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, auch ich müsste nun erstmal nachrechnen, um am Ende vielleicht herauszubekommen, dass die Kinematik in der Summe besser als auf den ersten Blick gedacht ist... Sorry, die Arbeit habe ich mir noch nicht gemacht.

Ich werde in den kommenden Wochen mal meinen Traumrahmen als 3D-Modell bauen, habe im Dez. etwas Zeit dafür. Vieleicht. lässt sich dort dann via FEM auch noch etwas an persönlicher Erkenntnis gewinnen. Jedoch was mich hier noch viel mehr interessieren würde, wären Sinn u. Unsinn der ganzen versch. Konzepte.

Bitte nimms mir nicht übel, der rein ästhetische Teil am Fanes gefällt mir im Vgl. zum ganz klassischen Helius nicht, aber Geschmack lässt sich ja zum Glück nicht quantitativ erfassen.

Ja genau, mit welcher Software hat er das gemacht? Sowas such ich schon lang!


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2010)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Vorab - vielen Dank für diesen Post, besser kann man nicht kontern, wobei ich keinen Konter erwartet habe.
> 
> Mit Schlamm bewerfen? Naaaa, das ist nun gar nicht meine Intention!!!! Das machen nur die, die ihre Meinung auf Basis der Meinung anderer bilden bzw. anderen Meinungen keinen Chance geben, seien sie noch so objektiv.
> 
> ...



Kein Geheimis, wie oben geschrieben, Linkage V2.5 Free Version


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> @Airhaenz:
> Mit welchem Programm hast Du die Kennlinie geprüft? ...die Benutzeroberflächer kommt mir irgendwie so unbekannt vor...
> 
> Warst echt nicht weit entfernt, dafür dass Du die Positionen der Drehpunkte abschätzen mussest!
> ...



Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen könntest wie es mit der Aluqualität des Fanes bestellt ist. Meine alte Wildsau war aus einem weichen, reparaturschweißfreundlichem Alu - > konnte ohne Ofen aushärten, was den Nachteil hatte, dass diese Superlanghals Steuersätze und auch besser Innenlager mit extra langen Schalen verwendet werden sollten.
Hab das ja was von "Tempern" zwischen den Zeilen gelesen..


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> ich bin vom Fanes irgendwie ziemlich angefixt und denke ernsthaft über ne Bestellung nach.
> 
> ...


 
dann ruf doch einfach an...geht schneller als hier alles zu tippen 
dank derjü


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. November 2010)

und bitte schön hier ein paar weitere infos:
up-date umlenkwippe mit der möglichkeit den SW um 1° steiler zu machen.
Bilderchen dazu morgen. ich bin gerade zu blöde die hier hochzuladen...
SW bei den Größen S und M in 74°, bei L in 75° und XL und größer in 76°
neue downloads wird es morgen geben bei uns auf der website, dann auch eine PDF wo man sehen kann wie die winkel und Geo sind wenn das Fanes Enduro auf steilen SRwinkel und mit abgesenkter gabel eingestellt ist.
thema ausfallenden, es gibt inlets zum wechseln für QR5,QR10 sowie 10mm steck und Rohloff, 12x135mm und 12x142mm. Das schaltauge  ist natürlich zum wechseln. die bremssattelaufnahme PM ist für 185mm scheiben ausgelegt und kann mittels eines Spacers ( gibt es von avid zum beispiel ) auch auf 203mm gefahren werden. kleine 160mm scheiben machen an einer enduro keinen sinn.

grüße derJÜ


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. November 2010)

derJÜ schrieb:


> und bitte schön hier ein paar weitere infos:
> *up-date umlenkwippe mit der möglichkeit den SW um 1° steiler zu machen.*
> Bilderchen dazu morgen. ich bin gerade zu blöde die hier hochzuladen...
> SW bei den Größen S und M in 74°, bei L in 75° und *XL und größer in 76°*
> ...



Ich seh Ollo und Der-Gute grad durch ihre Wohnungen hüpfen und ihre Namen tanzen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. November 2010)

@Airhaenz:
Der Rahmen wird aus Al 7005 gefertigt (liegt ganz nah an Al 7020, lässt sich auch problemlos miteinander verschweißen ...man sagt auch das asiatische/amerikanische 7020). Das heißt der Rahmen würde auch kalt aushärten, dauert aber recht lang...das is dann bei größeren Stückzahlen alleine wegen der Lagerkapazität zu teuer das Zeug rumliegen zu lassen.
Al 6061 MUSS dagegen zwingend wärmebehandelt werden...sonst isses wie Butter.

Steuerrohre habe ich auch schon recht viele in meiner "Karriere" ausgenudelt...deswegen finde ich die integrierten 1.5" oder tapered Steuerrohre recht geil, da ist die Krafteinleitung wegen der großen Durchmesser und der innen liegenden Lager besser (+ niedrige Bauhöhe)...da solltest Du dir keine Sorgen machen.

@cycophilipp und wer sonst noch Bock drauf hat:
Wenn Du an einem Rahmen arbeitest und Bock auf ein bissl Fachsimpeln hast, dann lass uns mal nen eigenen Fred dazu aufmachen. Ich denke so viele Geheimnisse gibts in Wirklichkeit nicht im Rahmenbau (mehr eine Sache der Kreativität)...also wäre es bestimmt cool, wenn sich die Interessierten mal mehr oder minder ernsthaft austauschen. Da entstehen bestimmt interessante Ideen...

Mfg
Stefan

P.S.: Das mit der Schlammschlacht war auch garnicht auf Dich gemünzt  Es is nur saulustig die ersten pauschal-Reaktionen auf einen neuen Rahmen - egal von welchem Hersteller - mitzuerleben. Da bekommen die Entwickler immer erklärt, wie einfach und schlecht und geklaut das alles ist. Habe leider gar nicht mitbekommen, wie easy der Job ist


----------



## ollo (8. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich seh Ollo und Der-Gute grad durch ihre Wohnungen hüpfen und ihre Namen tanzen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




ach mein "kleiner" dunkler Lord  was meinste den wer an den Nerven vom Jü rumgesägt hat, für das ein oder andere Xl Gimmig  

ich hab da mal was vom Jü bevor er noch beim Hochladen den Hof abbrennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (9. November 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Frage 2 hab ich mir aus langeweile, aufgrund von einer fiesen Erkältung hat man halt Zeit, selbst beantwortet..
> Kann es zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber die Antwort lautet: fast linear - naja nen bissel progressiv mit degressiven Ende.


Schon witzig, hatte am Sonntag bei dem Scheißwetter ne ähnliche Idee. Meins ist so geworden 
Hatte so ne Geometriezeichnung als Grundlage genommen.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. November 2010)

moin 
so lasst mal den jü in ruhe schweißen damit mein schwarzes fanes 
mit rohloff noch dieses jahr zu nightrides eingesetzt werden kann


----------



## checkb (9. November 2010)

Ich finde es erstaunlich wie Jü und Stephan auf die Kundenwünsche bei der Entwicklung eingehen. 

@Ollo

Du wirst doch wohl nicht.....

checkb


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2010)

und ob!!!

;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2010)

Sie tanzen schon


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2010)

nu mal langsam...

tanzen tu ich erst, wenn ein 1.5 Steuerrohr serienmäßig wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2010)

dafür!!


----------



## Airhaenz (9. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Schon witzig, hatte am Sonntag bei dem Scheißwetter ne ähnliche Idee. Meins ist so geworden
> Hatte so ne Geometriezeichnung als Grundlage genommen.


Hab auch die Geometriezeichung als Basis genommen. Nur beim Polygonzug für den Rahmen hast du dir mehr Mühe gegeben ;-)
Find die recht lineare Auslegung, sehr gut für ein Enduro.
"Straff" um den SAG Punkt zum bergauf und aktiv fahren und dann noch ordentlich gut ausnutzbare  Reserve fürs grobe. 
Und jetzt muss ich auch mal was zum Lietville schreiben, als ich die Kurve des 901 gesehen hab, musste ich an meine Wildsau von 04 denken -> übelst Progressiv. Man muss schon 50% SAG einstellen um den Federweg auszunutzten..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hab auch die Geometriezeichung als Basis genommen. Nur beim Polygonzug für den Rahmen hast du dir mehr Mühe gegeben ;-)
> Find die recht lineare Auslegung, sehr gut für ein Enduro.
> "Straff" um den SAG Punkt zum bergauf und aktiv fahren und dann noch ordentlich gut ausnutzbare  Reserve fürs grobe.
> Und jetzt muss ich auch mal was zum Lietville schreiben, als ich die Kurve des 901 gesehen hab, musste ich an meine Wildsau von 04 denken -> übelst Progressiv. Man muss schon 50% SAG einstellen um den Federweg auszunutzten..



901 - Das gehört nicht hierhin.
Aber wenn du willst heulen wir im Tenor! 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (9. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Aber wenn du willst heulen wir im Tenor!
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Du hast auch keines .......ich verdrück dann mal stellvertretend eine Träne für Dich


----------



## Maui (9. November 2010)

unglaublich jetzt geht der JÜ wohl auch noch Marketing mäßig ab wien Zäpfchen 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk..._t=group_r2j#!/profile.php?id=100001803127945


----------



## firevsh2o (9. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> nu mal langsam...
> 
> tanzen tu ich erst, wenn ein 1.5 Steuerrohr serienmäßig wird!





Täusche ich mich oder ist der neueste Entwurf des Fanes nicht mehr diese extreme "Hängebauchsau"?

Dieses Projekt scheint sich in die richtige Richtung zu entwickeln!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2010)

Ich schätz mal jede Rahmengröße hat ein anderes Unterrohr damit die Kinematik gleich bleibt - folglich wird der Knick mit zunehmender Rahmengröße immer kleiner.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## goshawk (9. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal jede Rahmengröße hat ein anderes Unterrohr damit die Kinematik gleich bleibt - folglich wird der Knick mit zunehmender Rahmengröße immer kleiner.
> 
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
> 
> ...



jupp, is ja bei sx trail 09 auch so. der unterschied von s zu l war ziemlich stark...


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. November 2010)

Ich finde das Fanes ja lecker Was warscheinlich noch kronische Nögler stören würde: Wo issn der Platz fürn Flaschenhalter ?? 

Ich persönlich brauch keine ,ik hann Blase....TRINKblase

Aber was mich intressieren würde is ,wie wird das mit der Zugverlegung fürne Variostütze mit Fernbedienung aussehn ?? IM Oberrohr oder mit Aufnahmenippel  AM Oberrohr??

Lg Bikefun


----------



## iRider (10. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Steuerrohre habe ich auch schon recht viele in meiner "Karriere" ausgenudelt...deswegen finde ich die integrierten 1.5" oder tapered Steuerrohre recht geil, da ist die Krafteinleitung wegen der großen Durchmesser und der innen liegenden Lager besser (+ niedrige Bauhöhe)...da solltest Du dir keine Sorgen machen.



Bei 1.5" glatt hast Du alle Optionen bezüglich Steuerrohr.




Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Habe leider gar nicht mitbekommen, wie easy der Job ist



Hahaha, ich finde aber auch witzig dass deutsche Firmen sich immer hinstellen und sagen wieviel Ingenieursleistung sie reingesteckt haben bis der Rahmen so ist wie er verkauft wird. Im Gegensatz dazu legen Ami-Firmen, meist die kleineren, eher Wert auf den künstlerischen und optischen Aspekt....was man den Rahmen auch ansieht.

BTW: cool dass Du hier kommentierst auch wenn ich nicht Deiner Pro-TW-Argumentation folge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (11. November 2010)

Hi,

hab mir mal den Spaß gegönnt die 3 möglichen Übersetzungsverläufe zu berechnen. Die Maße hab ich so gut es geht aus dem PDF abgemessen.

Bei der Einstellung für den steileren SW (Sitz- oder Steuerwinkel?) bekommt die Kurve einen signifikant anderen Verlauf. Die Kurven basieren auf der 430mm Kettenstrebenlänge.  






Mit der max. Kettenstrebenlänge kann man sogar 175 mm aus dem Hinterbau holen

Oder hab ich mich verrechnet/vermessen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. November 2010)

Moin Leutz!

Die Kennlinien sehen tatsächlich garnicht so verkehrt aus...maximales Übersetzungsverhältnis im SAG (=>Ansprechverhalten) und eine leichte Degression auf die letzten paar Millimeter Dämpferhub...da hat sich einer Arbeit gemacht!

Woher die abweichende Kennlinie für die steile Position kommt kann ich euch auch verraten: Das Inlet sollte ein gleichschenkliges Dreieck werden, das vereinfacht die Handhabung. Und die leichte Veränderung der Kennlinie tut in der Uphill-Position niemandem weh.

Der Jürgen müsste die neue PDF mit der Beschreibung der Geometrieverstellung alsbald online stellen. Da könnt ihr Nachlesen, wie sich die Geometrie genau verändert...auch in verbindung mit einer absenkbaren Gabel 

Wegen der Zuganschläge für die Sattelstütze:
Zu 99% kommen einfach Zuganschläge an Oberrohr. Innenverlegte Züge sind meistens eh ein Krampf...zusätzliche Löcher im Rohr, umständlicher Zugwechsel. Ich weiß, dass das grad "in" ist und arbeite auch an einem anderen Projekt mit Innenverlegten Zügen...aber bis auf ne tolle Optik hat das ganze nur Nachteile.

MfG,
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2010)

innenverlegte züge schöne optik  
wir haben ein nox ed 5.5 mit rohloff auf gebaut 
schick nur haben die züge im oberrohr geklappert 
das war echt der nervkiller 

@Schlabbeloui
weist du wann der jü das schweissen der fanes anfängt 
wäre schön das ich  am weihnachtsmarkt schon vorfahren kann damit 
die eisdielen sind ja zu


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> 
> Wegen der Zuganschläge für die Sattelstütze:
> ...


  Danke für die schnelle beantwortung  Auch ich finde es jut das ihr euch die mühe macht, den  Leuten ratzfatz die Fragen zu beantworten und euern Prototyp soweit zu modifizieren ,das nahezu alle wünsche berücksichtigt werden 


@ Böser wolf ...vergess nich dein Rahmen im "Schneeflöcken" Design zu bestellen, damit das Wheinachtsmarkt posen  am  Glühweinstand nichso auffällt


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2010)

...vergess nich dein Rahmen im "Schneeflöcken" Design zu bestellen, damit das Wheinachtsmarkt posen am Glühweinstand nichso auffällt 


ne neongrün  damit ich ihn im suff wieder find

der wird schwarz!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. November 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...vergess nich dein Rahmen im "Schneeflöcken" Design zu bestellen, damit das Wheinachtsmarkt posen am Glühweinstand nichso auffällt
> 
> 
> ne neongrün  damit ich ihn im suff wieder find
> ...



WORD !


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. November 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...vergess nich dein Rahmen im "Schneeflöcken" Design zu bestellen, damit das Wheinachtsmarkt posen am Glühweinstand nichso auffällt
> 
> 
> ne neongrün  damit ich ihn im suff wieder find
> ...



Schwarz elox?

Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, welche Farbe das Bike WENN es bestellt werden sollte, bekommen soll: Ducati rot, raw oder schwarz elox.

Hm

Hat da zufällig jemand von euch schon was gefotoshoped?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schwarz elox?
> 
> Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, welche Farbe das Bike WENN es bestellt werden sollte, bekommen soll: Ducati rot, raw oder schwarz elox.
> 
> ...



Nimm Schwarz-Elox, die Qualität der Eloxierung ist bei Alutech schon sehr gut.


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2010)

ich will erstmal einen testfähigen Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (12. November 2010)

Abo.

Irgendwie will mir der Rahmen nicht mehr aus dem Sinn gehen. Leider muß ich wohl ohne Testmöglichkeit die Kaufentscheidung fällen. Die Preispolitik ist eigentlich fair und die Taiwan Argumente wurden transparent und nachvollziehbar von Stefan und Jü auf den Tisch gepackt. Gut finde ich auch, daß man nahezu jeden relevanten Standard fahren kann, das macht den Eigenaufbau recht einfach. Fehlen halt nur noch details wie Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Rahmengröße.

Jü, sorry, ich hoffe das Mittagsmahl hat auch kalt noch gemundet.


P.S.: Welche Lager werden denn da verbaut?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

Also Schneeflocken-Design finde ich cool...aber wenn man mal ordentlich auf die Klappe fliegt kann man Sternchen sehen und das sieht ja fast wie Schneeflocken aus...

Zum Thema Lager:
Zum Einsatz kommen die guten alten gedichteten Rillenkugellager, außer am Horst-Link...da werden Nadellhülsen mit Anlaufscheiben verwendet. Alles ganz standardmäßiger Kram, den man überall bestellen kann.
Besonders cool sind die Vorspanneinheiten fürs Hauptlager und die Horst-Link-Lager...so bekommt man das ganze system immer schön spielfrei.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Detaillösungen 

Stefan: kann man das Fanes bedenkenlos ab und zu im Bikepark einsetzen? 

Ich bin gerade ernsthaft am Überlegen, mein V.Fr durch das Fanes zu ersetzen 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Also Schneeflocken-Design finde ich cool...aber wenn man mal ordentlich auf die Klappe fliegt kann man Sternchen sehen und das sieht ja fast wie Schneeflocken aus...
> 
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 Wenn  sich jemand mit seiner Sau aufn Bart legt tut es gleich doppelt weh , erstens  sich selbst .und zweites dem schönen  Bike.

Bei manchen fragt sich dann wem was wohl mehr schmerzt ,die blauen Flecken oder der geschredderte Rahmen


ZU den Lagern  Müssen die ab und an dann auch abgeschmiert werden ??  

Und dann noch  so allgemein zu euern teilen z.b. Rahmen ,, Sattelstützen  kurz euer programm..bis wieviel kg gebt ihr den die sachen frei ?? Wären 140kg  so drinne ?? Ich find nämlich nix ,hab wohl den falschen Browser dazu 
 Gruß Peter


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

@Kalle:
Das mit dem Bikepark-Einsatz freigeben ist immer so ne Sache...ich werde die Kiste ganz bestimmt nächstes Jahr mit größter Begeisterung durch den ein oder anderen Bikepark knüppeln  Aber viele Leute kennen einfach keine Grenze, sobald Bikepark auf der Website steht meinen die so ein Enduro ist ein leichter Big-Bike-Ersatz. Sowas habe ich bei V***c mehr als ein mal erlebt...

Mit dem V.FR habe ich mir übrigens auch sehr viel Mühe gegeben... 

@bikefun2009:

Die Rillenkugellager sind wartungsfrei. Die Nadellager freuen sich über eine gelegentliche Fettpackung, ist aber sehr einfach zu machen!

Wegen der Freigaben für die ganzen Teile musste ma mitm Jürgen reden...da hab ich keinen Plan...wir arbeiten ja erst seit diesem Projekt zusammen.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

FANES ALL MOUNTAIN:

Einige haben es ja bereits vernommen...ein Fanes All Mountain ist in Planung.
Wir fangen jetzt an die All Mountain Variante auszuarbeiten und das 3D-Modell fertig zu machen. Wenn ihr geniale Vorschläge und Wünsche habt...die nächsten Wochen können wir noch ein bissl "Wünsch Dir was" spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (14. November 2010)

Ich hab mein Projekt Fanes erst mal verschoben - Wildsau und Fritzz werden mich auch nächste Saison begleiten und ich werde fleißig Erfahrungsberichte über Fanes lesen.

Zwei Sachen stören mich echt am Fanes:
1. tapered Steuerrohr - optisch genial fände ich ja ein schlankes 1 1/8"; funktional das Beste wäre 1.5, da könnte man intgrierte Stuersätze fahren und bekäme die Front schön tief - tapered ist nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch
2. Bremsaufnahme ist PM185mm - Was für ein komisches Maß? was machen Hope-Fahrer, die 183 mm fahren wollen? Für 203 brauch ich einen plus 18 mm Adapter - welcher (Avid)Adapter soll da passen? Ich fände hier mehrere Aufnahmen in unterschiedlichen Größen die beste Wahl, also auch für 203 PM ohne Adapter.


----------



## der-gute (14. November 2010)

PM185 ist so zu sagen PM 7"
das ist das gängige Maß, auch an Gabeln (dort als PM 6", 7" und 8" zu sehen)

meines Wissens nach ist es der Bremskolben, der entscheidend zu 180, 183 oder 185mm beiträgt.
Bei Avid sind es die genormten Scheiben, die dabei sind.

korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege...

das tapered Steuerrohr nervt mich auch gewaltig!!!
für die von Jü auf der Homepage gezeigte Geometrie kann man nur eine 1 1/8 Gabel fahren. Die Einbauhöhe der unteren Schale ist mit 3mm angegeben (557,9mm Einbauhöhe der Gabel), das kann nur ein Reduziersteuersatz sein.
Und was bringt ein tapered Steuerrohr?
Wieviel Gewicht spart man?
würde man die Kunden nicht mit einem gewohnten 1.5 Steuerrohr glücklicher machen?

was sagt der Entwickler dazu?


----------



## der-gute (14. November 2010)

Nachtrag:

grml!

es gibt echt Argumente für ein tapered Steuerrohr...
man muss nur mit hellen Köpfen drüber reden!

so n Scheiss ;-)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. November 2010)

Servus,

@ Stefan: dass das Fanes kein reines Bike-Parkgerät ist und nur zum "Moshen" missbraucht werden sollte, dürfte soweit klar sein  In dem Eurobike Video bist du ja schon auf die Vorzüge des Rades explizit für den Park eingegangen. Ich zähle mich eh nicht zu der "Bender-Fraktion" und versuche relativ smooth zu fahren. Von daher dürfte dem doch nichts im Wege stehen?

Das/die Fanes erinnert mich ziemlich stark an mein bis vor kurzem gefahrenes 2010er Sx Trail und könnte ein super Nachfolger werden.

@all: ich kann das Gejaule wegen des Tapered Rohrs nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Ihr könnt doch z.B. einen Hope taper Steuersatz einbauen, wodurch ihr eine 1 1/8" Gabel mit den Vorzügen einer tiefen Front fahren könnt. Natürlich kann man keine durchgehende 1,5" Gabel einbauen aber braucht man die in einem Enduro?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

@der-gute:
Du kannst auch eine tapered Gabel fahren...ist ja ein ZS-Standard, da gehen auch 1.5" unten mit nur 3mm Bauhöhe...

Das Cane Creek Angleset wird übrigens auch für unser tapered Steuerrohr zu haben sein: http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet?config=ZS44-ZS56
...ein bissl haben wir ja schon mitgedacht 

Die Gabelhersteller werden den tapered-Standard in den nächsten Jahren in allen Bereichen durchdrücken...abgesehen von den (kleinen) technischen Vorteilen liegt das wohl auch an den großen Bike-Herstellern...da gehts um den Einkauf...

@Kalle:
Genau das wollte ich sagen, wenn Du gescheit fährst und Dir bewusst bist, dass das kein Big-Bike ist macht die Kiste richtig viel Spaß im Bikepark! Gerade der verstellbare Radstand ist hier ein feines Feature..."Länge läuft"


----------



## MichiP (14. November 2010)

Eurobike 2011

Fanes FR


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. November 2010)

Ja, das tapered Steuerohr nervt schon etwas, aber man muß diese frage ja zum Glück nur einmal bearbeiten. Ist aber schon etwas lästig, sich z.B. bei acros die einzelnen komponenten zu suchen. SHIS ist gar nicht mal so dumm.  

Man könnte ja den fred nutzen um die in Frage kommenden Steuersätze zu posten, dann muß nicht jeder rumsuchen.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

Nach SHIS:
ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40

Ein paar Beispiele:
- FSA Orbit ZS No. 57
- Chris King 1 1/8 InSet - 1.5 InSet
- Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 - ZS56/30 (mit 1 1/8 durchgehend)
- Cane Creek 1 1/8 ZS - 1.5 ZS

...das sollte als Ansatz reichen,  für noch mehr Hersteller einfach mal die ein oder andere Suchmaschine befragen...

Seid doch nicht so konservativ...oder würdet ihr heute noch mit einem 22kg 100mm-Downhill-Bike mit Elastomer-Gabel und Cantileverbremsen rumfahren...und nem 52er Kettenblatt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Osti (14. November 2010)

habt ihr ne Vorgabe bzgl Einpresstiefe?


----------



## lhampe (14. November 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja den fred nutzen um die in Frage kommenden Steuersätze zu posten, dann muß nicht jeder rumsuchen.



Das ist ne gute Idee. Da blicke ich nämlich nicht mehr durch, mal ganz abgesehen von tapered und 1 1/8 design. Ich suche welche die für ne tapered Lyrik passen.

Ich weiß nicht was die Jammerei gegen tapered soll. Technisch ist es nicht nicht blöd. Unten treten die größeren Kräfte auf; also großes Lager, oben kleinere Kräfte = kleines Lager. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das die Industrie das tapered design eh durchdrückt. Und wenn man guckt wie viele Bikes so ausgerüstet werden begleitet uns der Standart ne längere Zeit. Gramm Feilscherei bei nem Enduro ist eh Banane, das überlassen wir doch den Carbon-Bike Fahrern. 
Ich oute mich jetzt mal. Ich finde den Schwung in tapered Steuerrohren sexy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (14. November 2010)

Osti schrieb:


> habt ihr ne Vorgabe bzgl Einpresstiefe?


Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Osti (14. November 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht.



das hört sich gut an. 

liebäugele mit dem Hope Steuersatz Step Down Tapered für 1 1/8 " Gabelschaft  +0 mm 

hoffe mal, dass das wieder Hope-Quali zu bezahlbaren Preisen ist. ChrisKing und Reset liegen schon um die 150 bis 180


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

Die obere Schale hat einen Lagersitz von 10mm Tiefe, die untere von 15mm. Aber das Rohr ist so gestaltet, dass auch tiefere Schalen passen (gibts es bei diesem Standard glaube ich noch nicht). Die ragen dann sozusagen ein bissl ins "Leere".

Die Konstruktion hat denn Vorteil, dass die ganze Fläche sauber geplant werden kann und keine Kante am Ende vom Werkzeug entsteht. Wer schon mal einen 20mm Steuersatz verbaut hat, weiß wie schwierig es ist einen Händler mit passendem Werkzeug (das tief genug fräst und eine saubere Montage zulässt) zu finden...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (14. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> @der-gute:
> Du kannst auch eine tapered Gabel fahren...ist ja ein ZS-Standard, da gehen auch 1.5" unten mit nur 3mm Bauhöhe...



Damit könnte ich auch eine 1.5 Gabel in nem 1.5 Steuerrohr fahren, ohne diese enorme Einbauhöhe der 1.5 Steuersätze zu haben.

nur leider kenne ich KEINEN Steuersatz für 1.5, der unten nur 3 mm Einbauhöhe hat!

Klär mich auf...


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. November 2010)

z.B. FSA Orbit ZS No.57 ...der hat 2.9mm bei 1.5" unten...ich dachte das wäre in meinem Beotrag vorhar schon klar geworden

auch Cane Creek, Hope und Chris King liegen in diesem Bereich...

Das ist NICHT der klassische 1.5-Standard...schau einfach ma nach "Zero Stack" ...dieser Standard ist noch nicht weit verbreitet kommt aber ganz stark, weil alle nach einer tiefen Front schreien...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

und wieder sprechen wir wohl von verschiedenen Dingen.

Zero Stack bedeutet doch nach seiner Definition ein semiintegrierter Steuersatz.

der von Dir beschriebene Steuersatz von FSA ist für 1 1/8 Schäfte...

eine tapered-Gabel kann man nicht mit diesem Steuersatz fahren!
bei tapered hat die untere Lagerschale ca. 15mm Einbauhöhe und liegt IMMER aussen (external Cup)

bisher verbaut meines Wissens nur Liteville im 301MK8 einen echten integrierten Steuersatz mit 1.5 unten
oder eben der SuperSpin im überdimensionierten 901 Steuerrohr - der ist auch vollintegriert...

das is aber entweder eine Speziallösung ohne Lagerschalen oder ein extrem dickes Steuerrohr.


----------



## berkel (15. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> [...] oder ein extrem dickes Steuerrohr.


Genau das! Ist auch keine Sonderlösung, machen auch andere Hersteller so, z.B. Trek (E2 System).


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

das Fanes bekommt aber ein normales tapered Steuerrohr..

oder?

sonst versteh ich deinen Beitrag grade nicht, Berkel.


----------



## berkel (15. November 2010)

Tapered Steuerrohr ist nicht gleich tapered Steuerrohr, es gibt tapered mit außen liegenden Lagerschalen ("normal"), mit innen liegenden (semi integrated) = Zero Stack und integriert (wie bei der Asia Importmarke). Bei den Steuersätzen gibt es noch weitere Optionen, z.B. eine semi-integrierte Lagerschale für 1-1/8" Gabelschaft in "normalem" 1.5 oder tapered Steuerrohren.

Ein passender Steuersatz für eine tapered Gabel für die Fanes wäre z.B. Cane Creek 1 1/8 ZS - 1.5 ZS, wie von Stefan schon geschrieben:


Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Nach SHIS:
> ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40
> 
> Ein paar Beispiele:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (15. November 2010)

So hab auch bei acros was gefunden. Es müßte der AisxE-22 sein und der ist in 2 Wochen wieder lieferbar.

http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/TAPERED/AiSXE-22-S-schwarz::488.html
http://www.acros.de/datasheets/22.00.505S.pdf


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

aha

wenn aber oben ein 1 1/8 InSet reinpasst, dann hat das Steuerrohr doch oben auch 1.5

is es dann ein oben 1.5 unten größer-als-1.5-Steurrohr?
das wäre auch tapered, aber eben anders...


----------



## githriz (15. November 2010)

Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Oben kommt  ein 1 1/8" Steuersatz semiintegriert rein, unten ein semiintegrierter 1.5".
Das sieht dann z.B. so aus:




Oben passt ein 1 1/8" Gabelschaft durch, unten ein 1.5", also Tapered. 
Oder mit Reduzierkonus durchgängig 1 1/8".


----------



## berkel (15. November 2010)

Schau mal auf http://canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder?currentStep=2&lastStep=1 und wähl "Traditional or Semi-Integrated (ZS)" aus. In der Auswahlliste siehst du was es alles für Steuerrohre gibt . Das Fanes Steuerrohr hat oben 44mm und unten 56mm (= Tapered ZS Standard).


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2010)

Was ist eigentlich so schwierig, zwischen drei verschiedenen Formen zu unterscheiden?

Es gibt:

- 1 1/8" durchgehend,
- tapered, wie beim Fanes, sprich 1 1/8" oben und 1,5" unten
- 1,5" durchgehend

Man kann sich das Leben auch unnötig kompliziert machen. Mein Favorit ist im im moment der Hope tapered Steuersatz, den man mit einer 1 1/8" Gabel im Fanes fahren kann.


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

ich meine nur, da im Taiwan-Import-Modell auch ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz eingebaut ist.
da kann man aber auch einen ganz popeligen 1.5 Steuersatz mit aussen liegenden (EC) Lagerschalen einbauen und somit einen 1.5 Schaft nutzen.

meine Frage ist halt, ob das beim Fanes oben auch möglich ist?

explizit O-B-E-N, denn unten ist ja ein 1.5 Schaft möglich




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so schwierig, zwischen drei verschiedenen Formen zu unterscheiden?
> 
> Es gibt:
> 
> ...



so einfach ist es eben nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (15. November 2010)

Naja,, etwas Platz wäre schon für 1.5 oben, aber dann muß halt das Lager wieder rauswandern, also EC, von einem ZS standard. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da ein Steuersatzhersteller mit der Option rechnet, man könnte sich ja vielleicht was Anfertigen lassen (acros oder reset).

Kalle, ich hätte es auch nicht gedacht, es war mal einfach. Im Moment scheinen sich die Hersteller nur bei der Syntax einig zu sein, einen Standard für die deri Stuerrohre gibts nicht. Schau mal hier, nur die letzten zwei Grafiken, da kommt was zusammen.


----------



## berkel (15. November 2010)

@Kalle

Bei den Gabelschaftrohren gibt es wie du sagst die 3 Typen (wenn man mal die veralteten 1" und 1-1/4" weg lässt). Bei den (Ramen-) Steuerrohren gibt es aber mehr Typen. Wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat, ist der Tapered ZS Standard (Rahmen, nicht Gabel!) bei der Fanes im Gegensatz zum "normalen" Tapered Standard noch ziemlich wenig verbreitet.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (15. November 2010)

Also das mit den Steuerrohren ist mittlerweile echt ein Krampf und die Verwirrung nicht verwunderlich. Die Steuersatz-Hersteller bieten OEM ja mittlerweile oben/unten getrennt an...alleine wegen der zig unterschedlichen Variationen. Die Entscheidung ist echt für keinen Hersteller besonders einfach...die Hauptgründe für ein ZS tapered Rohr sind für mich persönlich:

1. ZS wegen der Bauhöhe
2. ZS wegen der integrierten Lager
3. Tapered wegen der (geringen) technischen Vorteile
4. Tapered wegen der Optik....es sieht einfach geil aus 
5. 1 1/8" oben wegen dem einheitlichen Einkauf (ist halt nur ein Hersteller-Vorteil)
6. ZS44/56 Steuerrohre kommen ganz stark und werden einer der verbreiteten "Standards"

1.5" Gabeln sind eh bald weg von Fenster, ein Angleset passt auch in den Rahmen...was will man mehr?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. November 2010)

Ich wette der günstigere Einkauf ist auch der Grund warum wir vermehrt sogar an Downhillrahmen (die mit Doppelbrücke gefahren werden) tapered Steuerrohre sehen werden, also dort wo sie IMO am wenigsten Sinn machen (Stichwort: Krafteinleitung, Bauhöhe).

An der Fanes hab ja sogar ich den Sinn akzeptiert, für 95% der Käufer sicher die schlauste Lösung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

was man mehr will?

die ganzen vorhandenen 1.5 Gabeln weiterhin fahren!

meine Totem Coil 1.5 is das Beste, was es im Enduro/Freeride-Segment gibt.

die Preise, für die man sie verkaufen kann, sind Tränen auslösend

ich denke schon, das die Meisten das Fanes mit vorhandenen Teilen eines anderen Bikes aufbauen werden. eine neue Gabel schlägt dann gleich mit 700 Euro zu Buche...


----------



## Schlabbeloui (15. November 2010)

@der-gute:
Du hast recht...es pisst einen schon an, wenn man vorhandene Teile nicht mehr weiter verwenden kann! Aber irgendwann muss man sich mal für den Schritt nach vorne entscheiden...stell Dir vor es gäbe keine ISIS und Octalink Tretager. Da war das Geschrei am Anfang auch groß ("...meine teuren Kurbeln...heul..."). Wer würde heute noch eine unterdimensionierte Vierkant-Achse fahren?

Das Gute ist ja, dass du beim Jürgen so ziemlich jeden Wunsch erfüllt bekommst...da kannste auch Dein 1.5" Steuerroht bekommen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## BlackDiver (15. November 2010)

@der gute
Und deshalb soll jetzt das Steuerrohr geändert werden,weil einige evtl. noch eine 1.5 Gabel rumliegen haben? 

Ich würd als Hersteller dann anbieten gegen Aufpreis ein 1.5 Steuerrohr,aber grundsätzlich den Rahmen so lassen wie es Sinn macht u. nicht auf gebrauchte Gabeln Rücksicht nehmen....


----------



## Tilo (15. November 2010)

..........sollte doch kein Problem darstellen.
Angenommen eine 1.5 Telegabel ist vorhanden und soll ins Fanes rein.
Dann den Gabelschaft auspressen und einen für Tapered Standard einpressen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Das Gute ist ja, dass du beim Jürgen so ziemlich jeden Wunsch erfüllt bekommst...da kannste auch Dein 1.5" Steuerroht bekommen
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan





BlackDiver schrieb:


> @der gute
> Und deshalb soll jetzt das Steuerrohr geändert werden,weil einige evtl. noch eine 1.5 Gabel rumliegen haben?
> 
> Ich würd als Hersteller dann anbieten gegen Aufpreis ein 1.5 Steuerrohr,aber grundsätzlich den Rahmen so lassen wie es Sinn macht u. nicht auf gebrauchte Gabeln Rücksicht nehmen....



stimmt alles!

da aber die Hauptrahmen vorgefertigt aus Taiwan kommen, kostet ein 1.5 Steuerrohr als Sonderwunsch nicht mehr unter 100 wie früher, sondern über 300 Euro, da der Rahmen ja komplett selbst geschweisst werden muss...

Wird mein Problem langsam verständlich?





Tilo schrieb:


> ..........sollte doch kein Problem darstellen.
> Angenommen eine 1.5 Telegabel ist vorhanden und soll ins Fanes rein.
> Dann den Gabelschaft auspressen und einen für Tapered Standard einpressen.
> 
> ...



und wie stellst du Dir das vor?


----------



## heyho (15. November 2010)

Und mit wieviel â¬ schlÃ¤gt eine neue einheit tapered-Schaft/Krone/Standrohre fÃ¼r deine totem coil zu buche? Das wÃ¤re ja auch noch eine MÃ¶glichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (15. November 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich wette der günstigere Einkauf ist auch der Grund warum wir vermehrt sogar an Downhillrahmen (die mit Doppelbrücke gefahren werden) tapered Steuerrohre sehen werden, also dort wo sie IMO am wenigsten Sinn machen (Stichwort: Krafteinleitung, Bauhöhe).


Die beiden Stichpunkte gelten aber nur beim "normalen" Tapered, bei Tapered ZS ist ja auch die obere Lagerschale semi-integriert.


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

heyho schrieb:


> Und mit wieviel â¬ schlÃ¤gt eine neue einheit tapered-Schaft/Krone/Standrohre fÃ¼r deine totem coil zu buche? Das wÃ¤re ja auch noch eine MÃ¶glichkeit.



450 Euro

das is aber nicht das Argument.

warum mÃ¼ssen die Ã¤lteren Sachen immer aufs Abstellgleis?
die Totem 1.5 macht ihre Sache super und hÃ¤lt noch Jahre
dazu is sie fÃ¼r 100 Kilo einfach die Referenz!

ein bisschen nachhaltig kÃ¶nnte man ja planen...


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2010)

Mit ein bischen Glück bekommst du vielleicht demnächst einen Steuersatz mit dem du ne 1.5er Gabel in den Rahmen bekommst. Cane Creek will ja z.B. einen Steuersatz anbieten, mit dem man eine tapered Gabel in ein semiintegriertes 1 1/8 Steuerrohr (44mm) einbauen kann. Das wäre ein unterer Steuersatzteil ähnlich dem was du für oben bräuchtest (1.5 in 44mm).
Nuke Proof und Ragley verbauen jetzt auch überall durchgängige 44mm Steuerrohre und meinen das es Steuersätze geben wird mit denen man darin 1 1/8, tapered und 1.5 Gabeln fahren können wird.

PS: Ich find das 44-56 tapered Dings ist ne gute Lösung. Sieht dank semintegrierter Lager gut aus , ist flach und man kann zukünftig fast alle Gabeln (1 1/8 und tapered) verbauen. Nur für die Leute die eben noch ne 1.5 Gabel rumliegen haben ists halt nicht so toll.


----------



## Peter Gun (15. November 2010)

Ich verfolge das jetzt sehr interessiert, aber bin keinen Schritt weiter!

Hab einen Trek FUEL Rahmen mit tapered Steuerrohr 1 1/8 - 1,5 gekauft und suche einen passenden Steuersatz.

Ab Werk ist ein FSA NO.57E, E2 drin, kann den aber nicht finden!

Was soll ich kaufen?


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mit ein bischen Glück bekommst du vielleicht demnächst einen Steuersatz mit dem du ne 1.5er Gabel in den Rahmen bekommst. Cane Creek will ja z.B. einen Steuersatz anbieten, mit dem man eine tapered Gabel in ein semiintegriertes 1 1/8 Steuerrohr (44mm) einbauen kann. Das wäre ein unterer Steuersatzteil ähnlich dem was du für oben bräuchtest (1.5 in 44mm).
> Nuke Proof und Ragley verbauen jetzt auch überall durchgängige 44mm Steuerrohre und meinen das es Steuersätze geben wird mit denen man darin 1 1/8, tapered und 1.5 Gabeln fahren können wird.
> 
> PS: Ich find das 44-56 tapered Dings ist ne gute Lösung. Sieht dank semintegrierter Lager gut aus , ist flach und man kann zukünftig fast alle Gabeln (1 1/8 und tapered) verbauen. Nur für die Leute die eben noch ne 1.5 Gabel rumliegen haben ists halt nicht so toll.



beim Thema Geduld bin ich ein ganz Großer...

;-)


----------



## Johnny Jape (15. November 2010)

ein signature fanes mit 1.5er steuerohr, würd ich jetzt so auf die schnelle behaupten


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> beim Thema Geduld bin ich ein ganz Großer...
> 
> ;-)


Habs gerade noch etwas genauer gefunden. Es wird von Nuke Proof das Teil  geben mit dem man das prinzipiell hinbasteln könnte: Nukeproof Steuersätze 2011.
Du bräuchtest wohl vom 44EEOS den oberen Teil und von irgendwoanders her einen semiintegrierten 1.5 Steuersatz für unten.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2010)

@ der Gute, berkel und Moonboot:

Ich habe es mir dann wohl doch etwas zu einfach machen wollen. Wobei - mit 1 1/8" Gabel stünde meinem Vorhaben nichts im Wege 

@ der gute: mal ehrlich - was möchtest du denn mit einer 1,5" Totem in dem Fanes? Die Totem ist wahrhaftig eine gute Gabel aber wäre das nicht eher die passende Forke für einen "reinen" Freerider, als für ein Enduro?

Cheers
Kalle


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

eine 36Float oder eine Lyrik SoloAir mit knapp über 2 Kilo sind schon die passenden Gabeln, kosten aber auch 700-1000 Euro dann dazu.

die Totem is eine grundehrliche Forke, die mit ihren 2700g alles mitmacht.
getravelt auf 170mm sogar perfekt in ein Enduro passt, finde ich.

dazu sollte ich bei meinen 100 Kilo nicht zu sehr auf Luftfederung setzen.
da muss mich erstmal ein Fahrwerk komplett überzeugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ der gute: mal ehrlich - was möchtest du denn mit einer 1,5" Totem in dem Fanes? Die Totem ist wahrhaftig eine gute Gabel aber wäre das nicht eher die passende Forke für einen "reinen" Freerider, als für ein Enduro?
> 
> Cheers
> Kalle



Wenn der Gute neben dir steht stehst du im Schatten + er wiegt mit Krempel jenseits der 100kg. Dazu hat er eine Totem die wirklich exzellent funktioniert (kurzum - vom richtigen Ende der Serienschwankung), das er die nicht hergeben mag kann ich verstehen, spätestens wenn man sich die Gebrauchtpreise anschaut... ...da fängt man an zu weinen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Habs gerade noch etwas genauer gefunden. Es wird von Nuke Proof das Teil  geben mit dem man das prinzipiell hinbasteln könnte: Nukeproof Steuersätze 2011.
> Du bräuchtest wohl vom 44EEOS den oberen Teil und von irgendwoanders her einen semiintegrierten 1.5 Steuersatz für unten.



HELL YEAH ;-)

denke, das mir Reset da auch was zusammen schustern könnte
mir gings ja prinzipiell um die Frage, ob das überhaupt möglich ist.

und da scheint die Antwort JA zu sein!




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn der Gute neben dir steht stehst du im Schatten + er wiegt mit Krempel jenseits der 100kg. Dazu hat er eine Totem die wirklich exzellent funktioniert (kurzum - vom richtigen Ende der Serienschwankung), das er die nicht hergeben mag kann ich verstehen, spätestens wenn man sich die Gebrauchtpreise anschaut... ...da fängt man an zu weinen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hat er mich grade FETT genannt?

;-)

Die Möglichkeit, eine 1.5 Gabel zu fahren, is ja schonmal verlockend.
leider kenn ich ja deine Argumente zum Thema Kraftfluss mit 1.5 Gabelschaft...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2010)

Meine Wunschgabel für das Fanes wäre auch die Lyrik Solo Air DH mit 170mm. Eine neue Lyrik Solo Air (ohne DH, mit Mission Control) erwischt man mit etwas Glück (z.B. Ebay) aber auch mal neu für 4xx Euro. Geduld heißt das Zauberwort - das kennst du von Liteville doch leider schon? 

Sonst gibt es die DH Version der Gabel bei bike-components.de zu guten Kursen.

Ich bin die neue 36 noch nicht gefahren - meine damalig gefahrene Van Rc2 wäre mir den "Fox-Aufpreis" im Vergl. zu Rock Shox allerdings nicht wert.

Aber klar - ich bin mit meiner Totem Coil DH nun auch sehr zufrieden - von daher kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass du die Gabel ungerne "verschenken" möchtest, zumal sie so gut funktioniert.

Edit: ok Lord, ich wusste nicht, dass der Gute so ein Riese ist


----------



## iRider (15. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> @der-gute:
> Du hast recht...es pisst einen schon an, wenn man vorhandene Teile nicht mehr weiter verwenden kann! Aber irgendwann muss man sich mal für den Schritt nach vorne entscheiden...stell Dir vor es gäbe keine ISIS und Octalink Tretager. Da war das Geschrei am Anfang auch groß ("...meine teuren Kurbeln...heul..."). Wer würde heute noch eine unterdimensionierte Vierkant-Achse fahren?



Ich hatte NIE Probleme mit 4-Kant Kurbeln, allerdings sind mir schon mehrere ISIS Lager über den Jordan gegangen.  Technisch finde ich für Tretlager den 92 mm Press Fit Standard von Shimano gut, da bekommt man viel Baubreite für Gelenke und Lager. Allerdings kann ich verstehen dass kaum ein Hersteller den benutzt weil dann das Geschrei ähnlich wäre wie bei den tapered Steuerrohren. Ja, es mag vielleicht Sinn machen, aber solange man keine Komplettbikes wie die grossen Hersteller anbietet sollte man dem Kunden die Möglichkeit bieten möglichst wild zu kombinieren. Wieso habt Ihr Euch denn z.B. bei den ISCG-Aufnahmen für beide Standards entschieden? Nur ISCG 05 würde doch langen, ist doch der neue/aktuelle/bessere Standard.

+1 für 1.5 durchgehend!


----------



## playbike (15. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> FANES ALL MOUNTAIN:
> 
> ...die nächsten Wochen können wir noch ein bissl "Wünsch Dir was" spielen



Ich favorisiere ja nach wie vor das FANES AM.
Ich mach mal ne Gegenfrage. Was ist den für das AM schon geplant?
-an zusätzliche Kabelführugen für Remotestützen habt Ihr sicherlich gedacht?
-was wird unternommen das sich der Dämpfer beim Bergauf fahren nicht in den Federweg zieht?
-kann man ein 20er Kettenblatt ala Mountaingoat montieren?
-für Flaschenhalter ist sicherlich kein Platz?
-postmount 160mm hinten?
-Innenverlegte Züge sind ja gecancelled?
-72° Sitzwinkel
-69° Lenkwinkel
-597mm Oberrohr 
-1110mm Radstand
-434mm Kettenstrebe
-130mm Steuerrohr
O.K. zu viel des Guten...

NOCH WAS ANDERES
Ist es denkbar da Jü sich mit dem FANES irgendwann mal zum Thema TWENTYNINER was überlegt. Das wär mir natürlich noch lieber da ich mal nach über 20 Jahren 26" gerne was neues ausprobieren würde.
So ein Fanes 29" mit 120mm Federweg


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2010)

unterhalt dich mal mit Ollo...

ich wollte ihn bei diesem Thema schon auf den Scheiterhaufen ziehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (15. November 2010)

Schön, daß man bei den Dämpfern die Qual der Wahl hat. Vivid air(560g), oder doch lieber den leichteren bzw günstigeren Roco Air WC. Lieber warten ob noch der monarch plus kommt? Ich bin leicht unentschlossen. 

Sollte halt möglichst sensibel sein und ruhig liegen, bei sauberem Wiegetritt und auch mal einen Bikeparkbesuch mitmachen, das ganze mit so wenig Plattform wie Möglich, das sollte bei dem Hinterbau ja machbar sein. 

Schlau von mir, einen unbekannten Rahmen zu mögen, und mir unbekannte Dämpfer in die engere Wahl zu nehmen.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (15. November 2010)

@iRider:
Du hasts gut  Habe früher vor allem die Achsen verbogen...

Thema ISCG:
Es war kein großer Mehraufwand die ISCG 03 noch zu integrieren, wir versuchen ja schon so viel kompatibel zu gestalten wie geht...und jetzt hat ja sogar der-gute noch glück gehabt 

Aaaaaber: Ich find ISCG 05 Sch***e (hey...wieso werden Schimpfworte hier automatisch entschärft?)...die Hammerschmidt braucht eine sehr gut geplante/ausgerichtete ISCG-Aufnahme. Deswegen macht es Sinn das ganze Tretlager aus einem Teil zu fertigen (Anschweißlösungen sind oft schief weil man nur von hinten schweißen kann oder man muss die ISCG sau weit nach hinten setzen).
Wenn man jetzt bedenkt wie groß der Alublock mit einer ISCG 05 wird und wieviel Material da sinnlos zerspannt wird...da stellt sich doch die Frage nach dem Sinn (bei mir hat ISCG 03 nie Probleme bereitet).
Da aber viele Kefüs nimmer mit ISCG 03 zu haben sind muss ISCG 05 halt sein....grrrrrr

@playbike:
Demnächst stellen wir ein paar Infos zur Fanes All Mountain ins Forum (grad etwas wenig Zeit daran zu arbeiten)...dann wird die Diskussion erst richtig losgehen. Aber bis dahin sind wir dankbar für jeden Input 

MfG,
Stefan


----------



## iRider (15. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> @iRider:
> Du hasts gut  Habe früher vor allem die Achsen verbogen...



<-- Leichtgewicht mit sauberem Fahrstil! 



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Demnächst stellen wir ein paar Infos zur Fanes All Mountain ins Forum (grad etwas wenig Zeit daran zu arbeiten)...dann wird die Diskussion erst richtig losgehen. Aber bis dahin sind wir dankbar für jeden Input



Flacher Lenkwinkel, so 66-67°, tiefes (so 325-335 mm) Tretlager, Gewicht um 2,5 kg ohne Dämpfer, Made in Germany!


----------



## bastelfreak (15. November 2010)

Wo du das Tretlagergehäuse ansprichst, wäre es wirtschaftlich machbar ein Tretlagergehäuse mit kleinen, enganliegenden und plangefrästen Ösen und 2 Adapterplatten (ISCG 03 + ISCG 05) zu fertigen und anzubieten? Dann sind einerseits die Toleranzen klein und andererseits kein riesen Alublock zerspant. Die Adapterplatten selbst lassen sich unkompliziert aus Plattenmaterial fräsen.


----------



## ollo (15. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> HELL YEAH ;-)
> .......
> 
> 
> ...




Nein KRÄFTIG..............ist Dir eigentlich aufgefallen als wir zusammen am Nußberg standen, das die Tiere des Waldes das Sterben anfingen weil sie eine neue Sonnenfinsternis befürchteten.....soviel zum Schatten


----------



## ollo (15. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Aaaaaber: Ich find ISCG 05 Sch***e (hey...wieso werden Schimpfworte hier automatisch entschärft?)...
> 
> ...




weil man das so schreibt Schei$$e 


@der-gute......Scheiterhaufen, ja da war was, war es für die 29 er oder für .....mist ist mir jetzt entfallen.......eine neue Gabel hab ich auch schon, nur noch kein passendes Rad


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. November 2010)

Fanes AM wünsch dir was?
Ich hab dem Wahnsinn doch glatt mal nen eigenen Faden spendiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7756291#post7756291

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schön, daß man bei den Dämpfern die Qual der Wahl hat. Vivid air(560g), oder doch lieber den leichteren bzw günstigeren Roco Air WC. Lieber warten ob noch der monarch plus kommt? Ich bin leicht unentschlossen.
> 
> Sollte halt möglichst sensibel sein und ruhig liegen, bei sauberem Wiegetritt und auch mal einen Bikeparkbesuch mitmachen, das ganze mit so wenig Plattform wie Möglich, das sollte bei dem Hinterbau ja machbar sein.
> 
> Schlau von mir, einen unbekannten Rahmen zu mögen, und mir unbekannte Dämpfer in die engere Wahl zu nehmen.



Ich würde den Vivid Air nehmen. Ohne den je gefahren zu sein, wäre das absolut meine Nr.1. Bin mit meinem Vivid Coil schon zufrieden und der Vivid Air soll ja gemäßg diverser Aussagen nahezu 0 Losbrechmoment haben


----------



## Jimmy (16. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Projekt, teilweise sind die Gewichte noch nicht valide.

Artikel	                                 Gewicht in g
Alutech Fanes M	                            3000
Rock Shox Monarch Plus	              350
Rock Shox Lyrik Dh	                     2250
Laufradsatz Hope Hoops ZTR Flow	     1880
Specialized Vorbau	                       130
Nukeproof Warhead Lenker 760mm	       250
Odi ruffian	                                       111
Innenlager Shimano HT 2	                 88
SLX Kurbel 2x 	                               830
LoFü Kettenführung	                         30
SRAM XX Kassette 11-36	               210
SRAM XX Schaltwerk midcage	               182
SRAMM XX Shifter Set inkl Züge	       216
XTR Kette 10fach	                               280
Umwerfer	                                       150
Elixir CR 203 VR	                               460
Elixir CR 185 HR	                               500
HR Achse X12	                                 39
Sattelklemme fest	                                 20
Sattelstütze Reverb	                       546
Sattel SLR T1	                               222
Schlauch Schwalbe 2x	                       360
Schwalbe FA Pacestar HR	               749
Schwalbe FAPacestarVR	               736
Steuersatz  sixpack department tapered 135
Kleinkram	                                       300
Pedale 	
SUMME	                                    14024


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. November 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Nach SHIS:
> ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40
> 
> Ein paar Beispiele:
> ...


ja genau, back to the roots. alutech hat früher doch immer gerne schwere bikes gebaut und dicke kettenblätter haben wir auch noch massig in unser retrokiste...in ganz hässlichen violet und hellblau und so....
derjü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Projekt, teilweise sind die Gewichte noch nicht valide.
> 
> Artikel                                     Gewicht in g
> Alutech Fanes M                                3000
> ...



die Liste sah bei mir gestern abend ähnlich aus
nur ohne den sauteuren XX Kram, stattdessen mit X9 und ner Hammerschnidt  
allerdings hatte ich nicht die Gewichte zusammengezählt sondern die Preise...... das hat die Chefin zum Glück nicht gesehen


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2010)

mal sehen, was mein XL dann wiegt ;-)

15 Kilo ist das Ziel

MIT Totem


----------



## Jimmy (16. November 2010)

Die Gewichte sind größtenteils leider auch nur hier aus Beiträgen zusammengesucht.

Die 13 vorne ist das Ziel, evtl. rüste ich auf tubeless um.


----------



## bastelfreak (16. November 2010)

Du kaufts dir sauteure Schaltungskomponenten und dann eine relativ schwere SLX Kurbel?


----------



## Jimmy (16. November 2010)

Nein, ich bekomme die XX-Sachen saugünstig. Die SLX habe ich schon und mit anderen  Kettenblättern ausgerüstet. Die Kurbelarme an sich sind ja nur etwas schwerer als XTR.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. November 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Nein, ich bekomme die XX-Sachen saugünstig. Die SLX habe ich schon und mit anderen  Kettenblättern ausgerüstet. Die Kurbelarme an sich sind ja nur etwas schwerer als XTR.




 schickes bike ausgesucht. war auch am liebäugeln.
bei mir wird´s jetzt aber ein sx trail . 

bau es aber nicht zu teuer auf, wir wollen noch in den schnee


----------



## Piefke (17. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> 15 Kilo ist das Ziel
> 
> MIT Totem


mindestens 300 g sparen und die Totem durch ne 36 erstzen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. November 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> mindestens 300 g sparen und die Totem durch ne 36 erstzen.



Du hast die Diskussion weiter oben wohl nicht verfolgt 

Fanes is schee.

Der Aufbauplan oben klingt ja ordentlich. 14kg sind ein Wort.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Projekt, teilweise sind die Gewichte noch nicht valide.


Bist du dir sicher, daß der Sixpack department auch in den Rahmen paßt? Sieht mir irgendwie nicht danach aus. Die gute Nachricht wäre aber, daß man dort dann 25+ g einsparen könnte, dann hättest du rechnerisch die 13 vor dem Komma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (17. November 2010)

Nein,
bin ich mir nicht. Vorschläge für einen anderen bezahlbaren und leichten Steuersatz?
Zero Stack wäre dann natürlich gut. Aktuell fahre ich Hope 1 1/8", der taugt eigentlich sehr.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2010)

Also nach der zerostack SHIS
ZS44/28.6 - ZS56/40(Gabelschaft beachten)

Rein vom Preis her sollten die schon genannten Steuersätze von Cane Creeak und FSA am tauglichsten sein.


----------



## Greti (17. November 2010)

Die Steuersatz-Thematik bring mich auch noch zum Nachdenken.

Geplant habe ich ein Chris King InSet Steuersatz (Tapered:  Upper cup: 44.0 mm InSet; Lower cup: 55.95 mm InSet; Steerer tube: tapered 1-1/8" to 1.5) zu verbauen.

Eigentlich sollte der doch passen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2010)

Ja der sollte passen und da CK sich von der Marge mal das Cane Creek Patent gegönnt hat, könnte der auch gut laufen bei längeren Gabeln. Die haben ja neuerdings einen Zentrierring.


----------



## ollo (17. November 2010)

gibt es für den Christel King InSet semi (Tapered) auch eine Reduzierung (unten 1.5 auf 1 1/8)  für durchgehend 1 1/8 Schäfte


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2010)

Ich denke schon.



> Tapered:  Upper cup: 44.0 mm InSet; Lower cup: 55.95 mm InSet; Steerer tube: straight 1-1/8" or tapered 1-1/8" to 1.5*



http://chrisking.com/headsets/hds_inset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. November 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.
> 
> 
> 
> http://chrisking.com/headsets/hds_inset




Danke !


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. November 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Projekt, teilweise sind die Gewichte noch nicht valide.
> 
> Artikel                                     Gewicht in g
> Alutech Fanes M                                3000
> ...


  Pi mal dicker Alfred und Rechenfehler haben wa mal ne 13,3 kg in den raum geknallt .(ohne Pedale!)
Wer noch nen bisserl mehr kohle raushauen will schafft bestimt au noch sub 13kg


----------



## lhampe (24. November 2010)

Mein Fanes Projekt steht jetzt auch soweit. Jetzt wo die wichtigen Entscheidungen getroffen sind steigt die Ungeduld dann doch...

Gabel Lyric solo air MC DH tapered
Dämpfer Roco air wc
Acros Steuersatz
XT Bremsen und Antrieb mussen aus Kostengründen vom alten Rad geborgt werden
Ebenso der LR satz (schwere und stabile Single track's und Maxis Ardent)
Ne Reverb leiste ich mir aber.

Damit sollte ich bei 15,5 kg liegen. Das meiste Tunning Potential liegt dabei im LR Satz. Da würde es statt dem 2200 gr. auch ein 1800gr. schwerer tun. 

Ich überlege noch was für eine Kettenführung ich montieren soll. Die muß schaltbar und sollte leicht sein. Zur Zeit habe ich ne Stinger drauf. Damit gibt es aber immer noch fast Kettenabspringer. Das kann aber auch am long cage Schaltwerk liegen. Habt Ihr Tips für ne Kettenführung?

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2010)

Auch wenn se nicht ganz günstig ist E:13 DRS... Funktion ist top, die Kunstoff WearPlates mache sie auch schön leise ... fahre 2 davon und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Auch wenn es laut LV nicht geht, kann man damit rückärts treten ohne zu schalten


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. November 2010)

Servus,

der von dir verlinkte HOPE Steuersatz dürfte doch garnicht passen, da obene eine normale außenliegende Lagerschale (mit geringerem Außendurchmesser) verbaut wird - oder sehe ich das falsch?

Hingegen sollte der Hope Steuersatz passen , da sowohl oben als auch unten ZS gewährleistet wird: http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG188


Grüße
Kalle


Osti schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an.
> 
> liebäugele mit dem Hope Steuersatz Step Down Tapered für 1 1/8 " Gabelschaft  +0 mm
> 
> hoffe mal, dass das wieder Hope-Quali zu bezahlbaren Preisen ist. ChrisKing und Reset liegen schon um die 150 bis 180


----------



## Bike-Dude (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Ausstattungsdetails des Fanes-Komplettbikes?
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Komplettbike/Fanes-Enduro-Komplettbike::403.html

Das zugehörige PDF fehlt leider auf der Seite...

Also auf welche Ausstattung sich der angegebene Preis von 2.730,00 Euro bezieht?

Danke&Grüsse,
Bike-Dude


----------



## lhampe (29. November 2010)

also die Ausstattung für den Preis würde mich auch intressieren. Ich komme für meins auf ganz andere Kosten ohne Extravaganzen wie X0 und so.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. November 2010)

Nabend,

fragt am besten mal Jürgen direkt, der wird euch dann auch die aktuelle Preisliste schicken können.

"Komplettbikes zzgl. Dämpfer incl. Monatgekits X.7 2x10, Elixir R, Kurbel SRAM1400 2.2, Alutech Parts, Schwalbe"

Gegen Aufpreis gibt es dann auch ein X.9 und X.0 Upgrade.



Ich baue meine Fanes lieber selbst auf.

Bei 1,93m und einer 90cm Schrittlänge habe ich mich für L entschieden.

Rahmen: schwarz elox, eventuell weisse Wippe
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air DH, weiss
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 (rot), Mavic Ex721, Dt Competition
Bremsen: Avid Code R 2011 oder Shimano Saint
Kurbel: SLX 2 fach
Schaltung: X.0 Schaltung (rot), X.0 Shifter, Shimano ? Umwerfer
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Lenker: Race Face Atlas Fr
Vorbau: Straitline (rot)
Pedale: Straitline (rot)
Reifen: erstmal Schwalbe Muddy Mary

Das wars erstmal ganz grob.

So dürfte die Fanes all inkl. unter 15kg liegen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2010)

ich bin 196cm groß und tendiere zu XL

auch wegen des 76° SW


----------



## Osti (30. November 2010)

Danke für den Einwand! So allmählich schnalle ich das anscheinend auch mit den Steuersätzen  



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der von dir verlinkte HOPE Steuersatz dürfte doch garnicht passen, da obene eine normale außenliegende Lagerschale (mit geringerem Außendurchmesser) verbaut wird - oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2010)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ... Ich baue meine Fanes lieber selbst auf.
> 
> ...
> Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air
> ...



Hallo,

ich zitiere jetzt mal dich stellvertretend für alle die über den Vivid Air nachdenken.
Hast du/ihr schonmal über den Monarch PLUS RC3 nachgedacht? Klingt auch sehr interessant und ist nochmal deutlich leichter.
Zudem hat er eine schnell zu bedienende Plattform.

Zum Vivid Air findet man langsam ja auch kritische Stimmen. http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/rockshox-2011-latest-long-travel-shocks-26213

Bin mit im Moment unsicher welchem man den Vorzug geben soll.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. November 2010)

Servus, 

bei "Monarch" habe ich intuitiv ein ungutes Gefühl und muss an das leblose, überdämpfte Etwas im Canyon Nerve meines Kumpels denken  Gewichtsersparnis schön und gut aber mir wäre die (hoffentlich vorhandene) Mehrperformance des Vivid Airs das Mehrgewicht eindeutig wert.

Dein verlinkter Artikel klingt aber durchaus interessant. Also - wer spielt Versuchskaninchen? 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Dezember 2010)

Laut NSMB liegen zwischen Monarch Plus und Vivid air 75g, finde ich jetzt nicht so wild. 
http://www.nsmb.com/3753-new-rockshox-shocks-for-2011



> Also - wer spielt Versuchskaninchen?




Ich, ich, ich! Melde mich freiwillig, ich brauch dafür aber schnell einen Rahmen...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2010)

Nun weiß man leider nicht was der Monarch wirklich wiegt aber die Angabe für den Vivid Air ist auf NSMB mit 412g / 410g mal volkommen falsch  





Das ist ein "kleiner" 216er...

Dann wären es knapp 200g... das finde ich intressant  Also wer testet


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich! Melde mich freiwillig, ich brauch dafür aber schnell einen Rahmen...



Wem sagst du das... 

Wenn es denn nur 80g sind, dann sehe ich mich in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt, dem Vivid den Vorzug gegeben zu haben. 

@ Daniel: auch schon geordert? 


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2010)

Nein, noch kann ich den kleinen Teufel, der immer mehr Bikes in meiner Garage sammelt in Schach halten, aber eigentlich hat er bisher immer gewonnen. 

Mir ist nur kurzfristig ein LRS fürs Quake dazwischen gekommen...

Ich weiß auch nicht genau warum, aber ich mag den Vivid Air nicht so richtig. Ist eher grundlos, aber hmmm... zumindest ist er häßlich 

Habe auch noch die Aussage von JÜ im Hinterkopf das eine Plattform "ganz gut" wäre für den Hinterbau der Fanes.

Zudem würde mein DHX 5.0 mit Titanfeder auch "nur" knapp 700g wiegen  und ein DSP Dueler wäre bei ca. 620g...

Naja mal schauen ....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Dezember 2010)

Hm den Teufel kenne ich.

Schön ist der Vivid absolut nicht, aber sicher funktionell 

Der Vivid hat doch eine einstellbare Low Speed Druckstufe, von daher solltest du keine Bedenken haben.


----------



## fofiman (1. Dezember 2010)

Mir wurde bei meinem Besuch der Rocco Air TST als Dämpfer ans Herz gelegt.
Er wird es auch erst einmal, trotz Discooptik.
Dann werden wir mal weitersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (1. Dezember 2010)

Schaut euch mal den Manitou ISX6 an. Hab den jetzt knapp 3Monate in meinem Enduro. Klar die Einstellerei braucht ein bißchen aber wenn man sein Setup gefunden hat, tut er das was man von ihm will.


----------



## lhampe (1. Dezember 2010)

Beim Monach+ sollten Ihr Bedenken das der Laut Jürgen frühestens im März verfügbar sein soll. Und im Bikeradar hatte ich was von 'autumn' gelesen....


----------



## fofiman (3. Dezember 2010)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Sattelklemmschelle (Durchmesser) ich benötigen werde?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Dezember 2010)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Ich bin den Monarch plus leider noch nicht gefahren aber er ist, genau wie der DHX Air und der Roco Air, so eine seltsame Konstruktion wo die Luftkammer auf der gleichen Seite sitzt wie der Piggybag, sprich das Öl beim Einfedern an der Zugstufennadel vorbei (!) durch die Kolbenstange in den Ausgleichsbehälter gedrückt wird. Wer mich kennt weiß wieviel ich vom DHX Air halte, same rules apply here  Der Roco Air rehabilitiert sich durch seine leistungsfähige Dämpfung die weitestgehend dem WC Coil Modell entspricht. 

Warum das Ganze?
Der Vorteil liegt darin das man leicht unterschiedliche Air Sleeves montieren kann. Der Nachteil liegt u.a. in zusätzlichen Dichtungen, einen unspaßigen Entlüftungsprozess und höherem Fertigungsaufwand.  Dämpfungsseitig ist der Monarch Plus wohl nix anderes als ein normaler Monarch, nur mit etwas mehr Öl und minimal geänderten Einstellern. Der Vivid ist im Gegensatz dazu ein Twintube-Dämpfer mit exzellenter Verstellbarkeit, einem riesigen Luftvolumen, tonnenweise Öl und vor allem "no nonsense", einen Vivid einzustellen gelingt fast jedem. Wie eine Motion Control Gabel, da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Vor allem als schwerer Fahrer würd ich den Vivid Air nehmen. Als leichter Fahrer den normalen Monarch. Ich seh bis heute die Existenzberechtigung für diese "nix halbes, nix ganzes" Dämpfer nicht. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu altbacken. Man kommt nicht umhin zu denken das der Markt da wieder was hervorgebracht hat was der Kunde zwar nicht braucht, aber sicher doch haben will. 

Wer weder Vivid noch Monarch mag und sich auch mit einem Roco Air nicht glücklich machen lässt der sollte sich mal die arg unterschätzten Manitou ISX Air Dämpfer beschauen, diese arg unterschätzten Dämpfer sind ganz vorn mit dabei.

MfG
Stefan

@Kalle Blomquist - Ich wette dein Monarch hatte schlicht und ergreifend einen völlig absurden Tune, kenne da schon mehrere Opfer die völlig falsch abgestimmte Monarchs im Rad hatten.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

@ fofiman: es müsste eine 34,9mm Sattelklemme (bei 31,6mm Sattelstützendurchmesser) sein

@ Stefan: Vivid Air oder Rocco Air Wc - welcher Dämpfer ist denn dein heimlicher Favorit?

Das mit der Abstimmung kann schon gut sein. Das Nerve fährt sich ziemlich "teigig" mit dem Monarch.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2010)

das kann ich für Stefan beantworten:

Roco Coil WC

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das kann ich für Stefan beantworten:
> 
> Roco Coil WC
> 
> ;-)



Nein, nicht in der Fanes.
Da lohnt sich das Monstrum (das bei mir normal die Antwort auf alle Fragen des Bergabsportes ist) einfach nicht. Was bringt mit unter 3000g an Rahmen wenn ich dann 1,1kg Dämpfer rein hänge?

Roco Air oder Vivid Air für schwere Fahrer, für leichte Monarch!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2010)

für mich kommt nie mehr ein air dämpfer in ein rad (gehöre zu den schweren) 

und wenn coil dann eher den roco tst in diesem fall


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Dezember 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> für mich kommt nie mehr ein air dämpfer in ein rad (gehöre zu den schweren)



Was heisst bei dir bittschön schwer ??85,5kg ??
 Oder doch eher Polizeibreich (110)bzw Feuerwehr(112)  Ich bin jenseitz der Feuerwehr ....nennt man das dann Flughafenfeuerwehr ??


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2010)

bundeswehr


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. Dezember 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> bundeswehr


Oder so


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2010)

also in mein fanes 
kommt ein dhx mit titanfeder(liegt hier zufällig rum)
und einen rs pearl hab ich auch noch hier 
den ich testen werd 

aber da ich fahrfertig zu den 090.0 nummern gehör  ist ne feder meine erste wahl

wenn der rahmen nur schon da wär


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich schlag nach dem Frühstück die 0,1 Tonnen auch durch (und das auf 172cm), für mich ist Feder normal auch immer erste Wahl. Bei der Fanes würd ich auf Luft setzen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (4. Dezember 2010)

BLASPHEMIE!!!

ok, dann muss ich wohl auch nen Air nehmen...

Roco oder Vivid? kann man beide zum OEM Preis haben?
;-)
wobei ich meinem Popometer die Differenzierung beider abspreche...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Dezember 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...wenn der rahmen nur schon da wär



Da sagst du was. Snowriden macht einfach zu viel Spaß 

Ganz ehrlich: den Pearl würde ich garnicht erst testen. Der taugt nur in seeehr wenigen Rahmen etwas und dazu zählte eigentlich wegen der extremen Degressivität nur das 2006er Canyon Torque.

Der DHX hat leider recht wenig Dämpfung. Ich fuhr inzwischen mehrere Fox Dhx, sowohl 4 als auch 5 und im Vergleich zu meinem Vivid im V.Fr waren die nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht überragend - also warum keinen Vivid coil für den halben Preis und besserer Performance?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Dezember 2010)

@ schlabbelloui   Hatt der Jü denn zum thema  Gewichtsfreigabe  (bis 140kg )  sich schon  geäussert ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. Dezember 2010)

@kalle
beide dänpfer sind nicht orginal
und beide dämpfer liegen hier rum
also werd ich erstmal testen
was ich hab


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Dezember 2010)

@bikefun:
Wegen der Freigabe muss ich mal mitm Jürgen diskutieren. Ich mache mir das keine Sorgen von der Haltbarkeit (wenn Du anständig fährst  )...aber es ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Reserve. Das ist wie mit den Laufrädern, die können meist auch sehr viel mehr als freigegeben ertragen...
Spätestens wenn ich wieder im ekelhaft kalten Deutschland zurück bin gibts neue Informationen (Ende der Woche).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> @bikefun:
> Wegen der Freigabe muss ich mal mitm Jürgen diskutieren. Ich mache mir das keine Sorgen von der Haltbarkeit (wenn Du anständig fährst  )...aber es ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Reserve. Das ist wie mit den Laufrädern, die können meist auch sehr viel mehr als freigegeben ertragen...
> Spätestens wenn ich wieder im ekelhaft kalten Deutschland zurück bin gibts neue Informationen (Ende der Woche).
> 
> ...


Oh wie ich seh konnte da jemand nich schlafen 
Ne mal ernsthaft , ich habe mir mein Plastebomber und Anbauteile neben nen guten preis über die Gewichtsfreigabe  gekauft
Denn das hat auch den nebeneffekt das ,die Leute die Neueinsteigen oder sich was neues gönnen ,ne ganze ecke beruhigter sind wenn sie wissen das die teile für mindestens 130kg oder 140kg bedenkenlos freigegeben sind  Und das is für mich eine jute entscheidungshilfe ,zu wissen aha das teil vertägt ne ganze ecke mehr als ich wiege  Zumal es gibt auch leute die lieber auf X gramm verzichten zugunsten der haltbarkeit Nen beispiel ..ne thompson masterpiece Sattelstütze is schon nen jutes Fliegengewicht (freigaben??alu)193gr zu ner syntace(alu) mit freigabe für 130kg  von 256gr.
 Nochmal besten dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## H.B.O (7. Dezember 2010)

krieg ich in das tapersteuerrohr eigentlich ein angleset rein ?


----------



## H.B.O (7. Dezember 2010)

ok auf s. 11 oder so gefunde: es geht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Dezember 2010)

Stefan Stark schrieb, dass es möglich sein sollte. Aber die Winkel klingen doch auf dem Papier schonmal sehr vielversprechend


----------



## H.B.O (8. Dezember 2010)

für meinen geschmack könnte der lw noch etwas flacher sein.. aber erstmal draufsetzen


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Dezember 2010)

für den fall kommt bei mir der varible steuersatz vom jü rein


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es den auch für das Steuerrohr der Fanes, im shop gibts ja nur den 1.5 reducer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Dezember 2010)

nun, mein fanes steuerrohr hat  1.5


----------



## Piefke (9. Dezember 2010)

Alutech hat z.Z. (noch) keinen Steuersatz für tapered Steuerrohre im Programmm.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2010)

Bisher gibt's das untere Lager wohl auch nur von Chris King, Cane Creek und FSA

Reset z.B. hat sowas bisher nur in der Pipeline, aber noch nix Konkretes!


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Dezember 2010)

acros hat auch einen.
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/TAPERED/AiSXE-22-S-schwarz::488.html


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2010)

Der hier kommt schonmal bei mir oben rein:







http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60616

unten kommt ein Reset (wenn die mal einen bauen) oder was vergleichbar Ähnliches...

Ach ja: Totem onepointfive ;-)


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich wär ja jetzt in Norddeutschland,
das Fanes in XL leider noch nicht...
:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2010)

Seh ich das richig, es gibt keine Direct Mount Umwerfer für 9fach? Nja, mit etwas Glück sollte es auch so nicht schleifen.


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2010)

Jeder E-Type umwerfer bis 2010 war 9fach

Und warum sollte der 10fach umwerfer nicht für 9fach gehen???

Beide Kassetten sind doch gleich breit...


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2010)

> Und warum sollte der 10fach umwerfer nicht für 9fach gehen???


Kann gut gehen, aber ich hatte noch keinen 10Fach umwerfer in der Hand und weiß nicht, ob die Leitbleche durch die schmalere 10fach Kette auch schmaler werden und es dann schleift. Muß man wohl gleich auch eine 10fach Kette dranschrauben.

eType will ich nicht, der Rahmen hat directmount und eine Kettenführung soll auch noch  dran.

Edit: hab  hier was zu den dynasys Umwerfern gefunden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7488450&postcount=38


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2010)

E-Type ist ein Direct Mount umwerfer mit tretlagerblech

Das Blech kann man abschrauben...

Und der Käfig müsste trotz schmalerer Kette gleich sein,
Da die Kassette ja gleich breit ist
Und somit die laufweite der kette gleich sein müsste..


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> E-Type ist ein Direct Mount umwerfer mit tretlagerblech
> 
> Das Blech kann man abschrauben...



Super! Problem gelöst!

Der Käfig hat sich mit 10 fach geändert.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2010)

Apropos Kettenführung.


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2010)

Von der Führung hatte Jü schon beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN berichtet. Liegt bei ihm schon ne Weile rum, er wusste nur noch nicht, dass es Leute gibt die sowas wollen bzw. brauchen. 

checkb


----------



## Osti (12. Dezember 2010)

kann da noch jemand was zu sagen? wird es die in Serie geben, oder hat der Jü da mal was "gebastelt"


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Liegt bei ihm schon ne Weile rum, er wusste nur noch nicht, dass es Leute gibt die sowas wollen bzw. brauchen.



Hätte man gewußt, das ihn das beschäftigt, hätte man ihm sicher hier helfen können.


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Jü hat sicher ne Menge aufgeschnappt beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN auf Tour und beim BLABLA in der Hütte. Ich finde es genial wie er auf die Ideen von uns " normalen " Bikern eingeht. Wenn ich mir die Winkelverstellung und die Ausfallenenden anschaue: kein sinnloses Fachchinesich, ne einfache unkomplizierte Lösung.  

Bin gespannt auf die Endversion der Führung, sieht ja zur Zeit mehr nach Prototyp aus. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gute Idee, die Führung 

Checkb: berichte mal bitte aus deinem großen Erfahrungsschatz sowohl zwischen Helius Am als auch Fanes. Wie fährt sich die Kiste im Vergleich?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich auch super, gerade die Diskussion zum Fanes AM. Kaum erwähnt man die Zugführung am Unterohr kommt ein paar Stunden später der Stefan mit einer neuen Zugverlegung daher.



> Bin gespannt auf die Endversion der Führung, sieht ja zur Zeit mehr nach Prototyp aus.



Ist das noch geplant oder ist sie schon vom Tisch? Prinzipiell ist die Idee super, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie schwer der Haltearm von ner Stinger ist, kann auch gerne weiterhin porotypmäßig aussehen, hauptsache sie wird nicht so überkonstruiert und dadurch teuer wie die LV KeFü.


----------



## Osti (12. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> hauptsache sie wird nicht so überkonstruiert und dadurch teuer wie die LV KeFü.



dann käme sie eh erst in 2 Jahren auf den Markt


----------



## fofiman (12. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Umwerfer:

Ist es sicher, dass E-Type ohne Platte und Direct Mount das selbe ist?
Jü empfiehlt Typ S1 oder S3 von Sram.
Ist aber ziemlich teuer und eigentlich 10-fach.
Ich möchte aber 2x9 fahren. 

Was tun?

Interessant finde ich übrigens den Anteil an Liteville Vorbesitzern hier.


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2010)

@Kalle

Ich finde beide Bikes sehr gelungen. Es wäre anmaßend von mir hier ein Urteil zu fällen. Ich kann dir nur sagen wie im nächsten Jahr mein Fuhrpark aussieht.

Helius AM mit Totem, 170mm hinten und 17 Kilo für Sachen wo ein Lift und Shuttle zur Verfügung stehen.

Stabiles Fanes AM ( nicht Enduro ) mit 14 Kilo und 160er Gabel für Touren und Alpines wo jedes Gramm zählt.

Checkb


----------



## lhampe (12. Dezember 2010)

Das mit der Kettenführung sieht gut aus. Notfalls bastel ich mir da selbst was. Hauptsache die entsprechenden Gewinde sind in der Schwinge.

@fofiman
Mir hat Jürgen auf Nachfrage bestätigt das der Shimano E-Type ohne Blech passt. Hab mir selbst nen 2fach SLX bestellt.


----------



## fofiman (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke, das hatte ich nämlich auch vor.
Man spart dabei auch mal gut 40,- Euro.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Dezember 2010)

@ checkb: ok ich verstehe 

Das Konzept scheint dich ja auf jeden Fall voll überzeugt zu haben...

Die Wahl ob Fanes oder Helius Am fiel mir nicht leicht. Letzten Endes hat für mich neben dem Preis vor allem auch das "frischere" Design und die Variabilität fürs Fanes gesprochen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## broeckchen (12. Dezember 2010)

schaut mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497759


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich übrigens den Anteil an Liteville Vorbesitzern hier.


Logisch.
Enttäuzschte User, die ein Haufen Geld für Billigscheiß Made in China bezhahlt haben.


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2010)

Na das Fanes kommt ab der 2. serie ja auch aus Taiwan...


----------



## MichiP (12. Dezember 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Logisch.
> Enttäuzschte User, die ein Haufen Geld für Billigscheiß Made in China bezhahlt haben.





rigger schrieb:


> Na das Fanes kommt ab der 2. serie ja auch aus Taiwan...




och nö,

kommt Leute lasst die Liteviller Liteviller sein und die vermeintlichen Chinesen dann Taiwanesen

War bis jetzt richtig informativ und völlig entspannt hier und so soll es auch bleiben.

Danke

gruß

Michi


----------



## fofiman (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass diese Form der Diskussion hier keinen Platz hat.
Gibt es schon im Liteville und im Nicolaiforum (zum Thema Fanes).
Da kann man sich dann ja ausleben.

Meines kommt ja zur Hälfte aus Asien und zur Hälfte aus Deutschland....


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> och nö,
> 
> War bis jetzt richtig informativ und völlig entspannt hier und so soll es auch bleiben.
> 
> ...



Hi es war auch garnicht negativ gemeint, nur als anmerkung falls es manch noch nicht wissen das nur die 1. serie von Jü geschweißt wird.


----------



## Athos (12. Dezember 2010)

rigger schrieb:


> Hi es war auch garnicht negativ gemeint, nur als anmerkung falls es manch noch nicht wissen das nur die 1. serie von Jü geschweißt wird.



oda gegen Aufpreis immer von JÜ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2010)

Oder das auch...


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2010)

> Das Konzept scheint dich ja auf jeden Fall voll überzeugt zu haben...



Hat es und wenn ich mir den ehrlichen Bericht von Nuts anschaue, bin ich noch mehr überzeugt. 

Ick sage nur: Weltraumplastik rockt. 

checkb


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich versteh den Hype auf Liteville nicht.

0815 Rahmen-Konzepte made in China für Nicolai-Preise verkauft


----------



## checkb (12. Dezember 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Hype auf Liteville nicht.
> 
> 0815 Rahmen-Konzepte made in China für Nicolai-Preise verkauft



Lass doch gut sein, passt hier nicht rein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Logisch.
> Enttäuzschte User, die ein Haufen Geld für Billigscheiß Made in China bezhahlt haben.



wo kommt dein Cube her ?
oder deine Husky ?

dieses LV Bashing wird echt langweilig und hat hier auch nix zu suchen


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wo kommt dein Cube her ?
> oder deine Husky ?
> dieses LV Bashing wird echt langweilig und hat hier auch nix zu suchen


1. aus Taiwan - war aber auch sehr preiswert
2. nicht aus Taiwan
3. LV ist übertuerter TW-Scheiß!!!


----------



## MichiP (12. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wo kommt dein Cube her ?
> oder deine Husky ?
> 
> dieses LV Bashing wird echt langweilig und hat hier auch nix zu suchen





Piefke schrieb:


> 1. aus Taiwan - war aber auch sehr preiswert
> 2. nicht aus Taiwan
> 3. LV ist übertuerter TW-Scheiß!!!




Leute es ist alles gesagt.

Danke

und nun weiter mit dem Fanes


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> und nun weiter mit dem Fanes


Von mir aus gern.


----------



## jan84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen, 

wie groß ist denn die rahmenseitige Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze & wieviel Sattelstütze (ab Oberkante Sitzrohr) passt ins Sitzrohr?

langbeinige grüße,
Jan


----------



## lhampe (13. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wie groß ist denn die rahmenseitige Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze & wieviel Sattelstütze (ab Oberkante Sitzrohr) passt ins Sitzrohr?
> 
> ...



Hatte Jürgen auch die Frage gestellt wie weit man die Sattelstütze versenken kann (wegen des gebogenen Sitzrohres). Die Antwort war ca. 330 mm. 

Die mindest Einstecktiefe wird doch wie üblich 80 - 100 mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Merci .


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. Dezember 2010)

im m rahmen geht die reverb mit 380 komplett rein, lt. info vom jü


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leutz!

War ne Weile unterwegs...in bösen Taiwanland 

Wollte grad noch was zum Thema Umwerfer sagen:
SRAM S3 entspricht der E-Type aufnahme. Dafür ist der Rahmen ausgelegt. 7-10fach sollte also niemandem Kopfzerbrechen bereiten.
Allerdings bin ich kein großer Fan von 10fach weil: teuer, imho ziemlich unnötig, höherer Verschleiß...überlegt euch gut, ob ihr euch so'n Zeuch wirklich an den Rahmen kloppen wollt...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. Dezember 2010)

Achso...Einstecktiefe:
Nach Zeichnung Größe M beginnt die Biegung im Sitzrohr bei 337mm (ab Oberkante).
D.h. 310-320mm kann das Rohr vernünftig ausgerieben werden...ich denke das ist ausreichend für alle Lebenslagen.

MfG


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich kein großer Fan von 10fach weil: teuer, imho ziemlich unnötig, höherer Verschleiß...überlegt euch gut, ob ihr euch so'n Zeuch wirklich an den Rahmen kloppen wollt...



Danke für diesen Kommentar! 
Das ist mal ehrlich  

Bin ja schon einige Zeit sehr interessiert am mitlesen, und muss sagen, das hier wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Bin ja schon einige Zeit sehr interessiert am mitlesen, und muss sagen, das hier wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## Tilo (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Meld mich mal zum Thema Umwerfer.

Hier ein Bild auf dem man schön erkennen kann, an welcher Stelle der E-Type Umwerfer (ohne Trägerplatte) montiert wird.
Am Schwingendrehpunkt.





Zu beachten:
-Eine Shimano 3x9 Kurbel ist mit einem 3x10 E-Type Umwerfer nicht kompatibel.
-Eine Shimano 3x10 Kurbel ist mit einem 3x9 E-Type Umwerfer nicht kompatibel

Haken an der Sache sind, dass sich die E-Type Umwerfer in der Höhe/Tiefe nicht verstellen lassen.
-Der Shimano 3x10 Umwerfer ist für ein Kettenblatt max. 42 Zähne ausgelegt.
-Der Shimano 3x9 Umwerfer ist für ein Kettenblatt max. 44 Zähne ausgelegt.

Auch unterscheiden sich 9/10-fach Umwerfer in den Winkeln, die sie beim Schaltvorgang von kleinem Kettenblatt zu grossem Kettenblatt beschreiben.

Die 3x9-fach MTB Kurbeln haben 22/32/44 Z.
Die 3x10-fach MTB Kurbeln haben 24/32/42Z.

cu
Tilo


----------



## bastelfreak (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube er meinte das hier.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Dezember 2010)

ollo schrieb:


>




war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (14. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> war auch mein erster Gedanke



hey, nicht lachen habs ja nun hinbekommen .

cu
Tilo


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> war auch mein erster Gedanke



jaha ...... "Geschwister" im Geiste


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> hey, nicht lachen habs ja nun hinbekommen .
> 
> cu
> Tilo



@Tilo

nicht das Du jetzt gleich in Tränen ausbrichst, aber wir meinten Scylla........aber trotzdem schön das Du es hin bekommen hast....


----------



## Tilo (14. Dezember 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> @Tilo
> 
> nicht das Du jetzt gleich in Tränen ausbrichst, aber wir meinten Scylla........aber trotzdem schön das Du es hin bekommen hast....



mit dem zitieren bekomme ich auch noch hin .

cu
Tilo


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> war auch mein erster Gedanke



äh, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Dezember 2010)

Tilo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach bin ich froh das ich mich um so zeug net kümmern muß
ich sag nur rohloff 32/13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> äh, hab ich was verpasst?




nur den hier.... 

 ....also nüscht dramatisches


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> äh, hab ich was verpasst?



ich finde es nur witzig wer sich hier alles einen neuen Virus einfängt.... lauter "alte" Bekannte 
und auch noch einer Meinung mit LH  

bei deinem mir soweit bekannten Fuhrpark frage ich mich nur wo da noch das Fanes reinpasst oder ob du eins der anderen abgeben würdest


----------



## dj eastwood (14. Dezember 2010)

in den Geo_Sheets auf der Alutech Hompage wird der Lenkwinkel immer mit einer 170er Gabel angegeben,oder? Wie wäre er denn mit einer 180er Forke...z.B. einer Totem 

Grüße


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich finde es nur witzig wer sich hier alles einen neuen Virus einfängt.... lauter "alte" Bekannte
> und auch noch einer Meinung mit LH
> 
> bei deinem mir soweit bekannten Fuhrpark frage ich mich nur wo da noch das Fanes reinpasst oder ob du eins der anderen abgeben würdest



Tja, scheint halt ne Interessensgemeinschaft für innovative, leichte Fahrradrahmen zu geben  
So seltsam finde ich das also gar nicht, wem man hier so alles begegnet 

Abgeben... nö! Die "alten" hab ich trotzdem noch lieb, auch wenn ich in Gedanken ein bisschen abtrünnig werde. Aber bis ein Fanes vielleicht eventuell unter Umständen konkreter werden könnte, hab ich hoffentlich auch schon einen größeren Keller 

(seit unser Lord das Pöbeln aufgegeben hat, lese ich seine Kommentare sogar richtig gerne!)


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Tja, scheint halt ne Interessensgemeinschaft für innovative, leichte Fahrradrahmen zu geben
> So seltsam finde ich das also gar nicht, wem man hier so alles begegnet
> 
> Abgeben... nö! Die "alten" hab ich trotzdem noch lieb, auch wenn ich in Gedanken ein bisschen abtrünnig werde. Aber bis ein Fanes vielleicht eventuell unter Umständen konkreter werden könnte also so mitte nächsten Jahres   , hab ich hoffentlich auch schon einen größeren Keller
> ...




genug der alten Zöpfe, einfach mal entspannt in die Saison 2011 schauen


----------



## Piefke (14. Dezember 2010)

Mein Projekt Fanes wird zwar erst später wahr werden, aber ich plane schon im Gedanken.
Was meint ihr: Sollte man für Aufbau(planung) und (später) Bilder ein neues Thema starten oder das hier reinposten?
Ich wäre für ein neues Thema.


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Dezember 2010)

jop, zeigt her euren geilen fanes mopeds o.ä.


----------



## goshawk (15. Dezember 2010)

bitte keine hundert themen zu einen bike, eins fürs enduro, eines füers allmt.....
bilder hier bitte rein, wirkt beleben zu all dem textgedöns.
mich nervt das wenn man für jedes neue hebelchen ein neues thema aufmacht (siehe bei dem mk6, mk7, mk8.... oder sonst was)
so hat man das kompakt und muss net ewig rumsuchen wo was in welchen thema steht

mfg rene


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2010)

und ich finde ellenlange Threads, in denen es um alles mögliche geht, furchtbar unübersichtlich


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch für einen Fred. Sonst wird jede Frage in Richtung Taiwan, Tapered, und PM Aufnahme wiedergekäut.

Außerdem könnte man Freds wie "Ventilkäppchen fürs Fanes" oder "Q**hebel fürs Fanes" schneller erkennen und schließen.



> (seit unser Lord das Pöbeln aufgegeben hat, lese ich seine Kommentare sogar richtig gerne!)



Hat er nie getan, er wurde nur misverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier tauchen alle möglichen auf, ich les auch schon seid Wochen hier mit, auch im Fanes AM Threat.


----------



## mr.j0e (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
ich hätte noch eine Frage die nicht direkt mit dem Fanes Enduro zu tun hat:
ist, nachdem es ein Fanes AM geben wird auch über eine Erweiterung des Fanes-Rahmenkonzepts nach oben, sprich als Freerider, nachgedacht worden? (natürlich nach der fertigen Konzeptionierung des AM also eher 2011/2012)
Wäre für mich eine feine Sache weil ich die Keiler und Pudel-Modelle optisch eher hässlich finde.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Dezember 2010)

Kurzum: Ja. Fanes FR kommt sicherlich, aber erstmal die gefragteren Geschichten abarbeiten.


----------



## MichiP (17. Dezember 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte noch eine Frage die nicht direkt mit dem Fanes Enduro zu tun hat:
> ist, nachdem es ein Fanes AM geben wird auch über eine Erweiterung des Fanes-Rahmenkonzepts nach oben, sprich als Freerider, nachgedacht worden? (natürlich nach der fertigen Konzeptionierung des AM also eher 2011/2012)
> Wäre für mich eine feine Sache weil ich die Keiler und Pudel-Modelle optisch eher hässlich finde.



Eurobike 2011 + - wirst Du es sehen. (Aussage vom Jü)


----------



## mr.j0e (17. Dezember 2010)

Ok alles klar, so dachte ich mir das schon, mit einem früheren Vorstellungsermin hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Piefke (17. Dezember 2010)

Mein Fanes-Enduro Aufbauplan (wird frühestens in der nächsten Saison):
Rahmen: Fanes Enduro M - Farbe??? - ducatirot, weiß, RAW oder i-was Custom
Dämpfer: Roco TST Stahlfeder
Gabel: 36 VAN RC2 (vorhanden) oder MZ 55 RC3 ti (evtl. in purple)
Bremsen: Hope Tech M4 203 (vorhanden)
Schaltung: SRAM X.7 bzw. X.9 (vorhanden)
Der "Rest" ist eher noch fage, wird entweder vom Fritzz weitergenutzt oder neu gekauft.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Bilder von User-Fanes.


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Dezember 2010)

roco tst coil, m4 und x9 kommen bei mir auch
ebenfalls ne coil gabel

und auf die ersten bilder bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## goshawk (18. Dezember 2010)

erkläre mir mal einer warum einerseits lauthals darauf wert gelegt wird dass der rahmen "leicht" ist und anderseits klopft man stahlfederelemente ins rad....
sind die luftdämpfer immer noch so mies? (hab die letzten jahre nur stahlfeder gefahren - vorne wie hinten- und wäre nun mal gewillt ein "luftrad" aufzubauen - allerdings sollte es dann schon funzen)
meine vorstellung von einem fanes wäre wie folgt:

fanes matt schwarz oder glanz-orange in L (blaue wippe)
lyrik solo air black
roco wc air / dhx 5... (hab ja momentan keine ahnung welcher taugt, es gibt zwar viele meinungen, aber noch nicht zum fanes mit entspr. dämpfer)
lrs (bestand) supra d mit hope pro II (blau)....1850g
oro k24 (bestand) oder neue von magura
rest wird mehr oder weniger bestand werden...x9, hone...

rene


----------



## H.B.O (18. Dezember 2010)

hier

fanes M schwarz elox
-Vivid air
-Fox 36 rc talas
-cane creek angleset
-rs Reverb
-shimano saint Brensen
-slx kurbeln
-hope pro II / Stans flow
-schaltung Xt
-straitline silentguide

ich glaube dass Luft grundsätzlich mehr Potential hat (genaueres einstellen auf körpergewicht und fahrstil, weniger gewicht) die "alten" luftdämpfer allen voran der fox dhx sind aber von der performance solala solala..ich werd den vivid air ausprobieren scheint der beste kompromiss zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mex racer (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Aufbau fuer ende 2011
Schwarz elox
Lyrik solo air 
Vivid air
den rest vom alten, aber alles in schwarz mit roten akzenten


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2010)

so da wir ja bis feb warten müssen auf die erste serie
hab ich mal 2bilder bei facebook geklaut
sorry jü







@mex racer     schwarz elox/rote elox teile  das wir auch mein aufbau allerdings mit rohloff


----------



## H.B.O (21. Dezember 2010)

cool kannst Du noch mehr Bilder klaun; (binalt und nicht bei facebook)


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Dezember 2010)

echt net bei facebook ?
scheinbar gibts da noch ein paar die nicht dazu gehören 

jo sobald es wieder bilder gibt werd ich sie klauen


----------



## kreisel (21. Dezember 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so da wir ja bis feb warten müssen auf die erste serie
> hab ich mal 2bilder bei facebook geklaut
> sorry jü



...aber wo denn genau bei facebook? Ist dort Alutech offiziell an gemeldet?

OT: Interessante Bilder hast Du bei facebook, das aus dem Krankenhaus ist heftig...! Ich hoffe Du bist wieder o.k.!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> ...aber wo denn genau bei facebook? Ist dort Alutech offiziell an gemeldet?




ja unter Alutech Bikes Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Dezember 2010)

@kreisel du auch hier 

ps:du hast ne pn


----------



## kreisel (21. Dezember 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @kreisel du auch hier
> 
> ps:du hast ne pn



Ja, die Welt ist klein. 


PS: Das mit deinem Arm habe irgendwie nicht mitgeschnitten...


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Dezember 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Eurobike 2011 + - wirst Du es sehen. (Aussage vom Jü)



hat er vor 3 jahren auch zu mir gesagt, damals gins um den pudel Enduro 
onkel Jü hat viel vor aber nur 2 hände 
(finde aber das Fanes besser als einen Pudel ED, manchmal lohnt das warten  )


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2010)

Bei der 142er Achsoption kommt ne eigene Achse mit nehme ich an?! Oder ist das ganze X-12 kompatibel?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

mein Fanes Signature Limited ist so gut wie bestellt. Jetzt bin ich nur noch etwas unschlüssig, was die Farbe betrifft. Wie es aussieht wird es raw werden. Nur jetzt geht mir die Lasur nicht aus dem Kopf. Hat jemand von Euch Langzeiterfahrungen mit nem lasierten Rahmen vom Jürgen? Wie sieht er nach ein paar Jahren aus?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2010)

Lasur und Farbe eloxalfarben oder eloxblack sind auch bei mir ein Thema, hab ich aber erstmal vertagt, bis der Rahmen nicht geschweißt ist kann man ja noch umbestellen. 

Zur Lasur, die ist erst gepulvert und dann muß (leider) klarlack eingebrannt werden. Der Lack ist aber nicht so beständig wie  Pulver, wie mir einige Besitzer erzählt haben. Es sieht recht schnell stumpf aus oder platzt auch mal ab.

Sind überhaupt noch Rahmen verfügbar?


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Lasur und Farbe eloxalfarben oder eloxblack sind auch bei mir ein Thema, hab ich aber erstmal vertagt, bis der Rahmen nicht geschweißt ist kann man ja noch umbestellen.
> 
> Zur Lasur, die ist erst gepulvert und dann muß (leider) klarlack eingebrannt werden. Der Lack ist aber nicht so beständig wie  Pulver, wie mir einige Besitzer erzählt haben. Es sieht recht schnell stumpf aus oder platzt auch mal ab.
> 
> Sind überhaupt noch Rahmen verfügbar?



Hi,

ok, das hört sich jetzt wieder nicht so toll an. Dann werd ich ihn wohl lieber raw lassen, oder über eloxieren nachdenken.
Viel  (Signature Limited) gibt es glaub ich nicht mehr, aber ich krieg schon noch einen 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## H.B.O (27. Dezember 2010)

ist der Liefertermin ende Februar eigentlich für ltd. oder "normal" ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mitte-Ende februar limited, KW 11 die Normalen.


----------



## H.B.O (27. Dezember 2010)

weiß jemand was für ein angleset ich brauche, es gibt 2 verschiedene für taper. das eine ist für 1.5 / 1 1/8 und das andere für 1.5 zerostack / 1 1/8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (27. Dezember 2010)

letzteren wenn ich nicht irre............


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2010)

http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet

das dritte


> AngleSet ZS44 â ZS56/30



was willste denn verÃ¤ndern?


----------



## H.B.O (27. Dezember 2010)

danke, ein bisserl flacher evtl


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Dezember 2010)

noch flacher als 66,5?????


----------



## H.B.O (28. Dezember 2010)

vergleichbare bikes wie sunn charger mondraker zenith last herb am  sind alle 0.5 - 1 grad flacher


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch eher auf dem Papier interessant. Zumindest wenn man mal das Mondraker oder Last in der Hand hatte, sieht man die restlichen, unterschiedlichen Geodaten. Nur mal als Beispiel, das Mondraker ist kürzer am Oberrohr, damit der Radstand nicht so eskaliert wie beim Last (L 1195 mit ner 545mm Gabel), nur den Lenkwinkel zu vergleichen bringt da nix.


----------



## H.B.O (28. Dezember 2010)

es ist richtig, dass man immer alle daten berücksichtigen muss. nach meinem geschmack könnte das tretlager des fanes noch tiefer und der lenkwinkel flacher sein. glücklicherweise bekommt man wenn man den lenkwinkel flacher macht auch ein tieferes tretlager

vorausgesetzt die angaben und messungen sind korrekt (bei mondraker und last sieht man mit bloßem auge, dass die winkel flach sind) ist der lenkwinkel nicht nur auf dem papier sondern auch in der praxis (dann bei richtigem sag) extrem wichtig. er bestimmt maßgeblich das highspeed potential (siehe fanes test). unterschiede in den restlichen geodaten sind kein argument gegen die sinnhaftigkeit flacher lenkwinkel (dh bikes haben auch die unterschiedlichsten oberrohrlängen trotzdem käme keiner auf die idee 68 er lenkwinkel zu verbauen)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2010)

Jo Meister aber ein Downhiller wird auch bissl anders bewegt als eine Fanes, da gehts NUR darum wie das Ding bergab liegt (am besten brettartig und nicht  aus der Spur zu hebeln), da spielen Radstand und Lenkwinkel halt eine extreme Rolle.

Diesen Maßstab auf alles andere als einen Downhiller zu übertragen empfinde ich als nicht zweckmäßig. Weil wendig ist sowas, beim besten Willen, nicht mehr. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
(aktuelles Radl: 65° Lenkwinkel bei 203mm Gabel).

Würd ich ein Fanes haben kaufen hätte es 160mm Gabel und 66,5 bis 67° Lenkwinkel, rein damit der Radstand kurz bleibt und das Rad schön "quirlig".

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (28. Dezember 2010)

Es geht docvh aber um ein Enduro und kein DH-Bike.
Zu flache Lenkwinkel verschlechtern die Wendigkeit.
Zu tiefe Tretlager sorgen für Aufsetzer im richtigen Enduro-Gelände.

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (28. Dezember 2010)

wie man evtl. meinen vorigen posts entnehmen kann werde ich das ding auch großteils bergab nutzen (mount of hell etc. ist geplant). von einem dh bike kommend wird das rad für meinen geschmack immer noch quirlig sein.
natürlich darf man es nicht übertreiben aber den daten zu folge müsste etwas flacher gehen. eine möglichkeit könnte sein -1 grad lw im park und auf dem trail chip in der wippe umdrehen,rein zum bergauffahren schraub ich sicher nicht an der wippe rum


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Dezember 2010)

Gibts eigentlich noch diese Dormant Pulverungen, oder sind die schon verboten, ich hatte da was mit Umweltauflagen im Kopf?


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch diese Dormant Pulverungen, oder sind die schon verboten, ich hatte da was mit Umweltauflagen im Kopf?



Interesante Frage. Weiß es hier keiner?
Wenn nicht, dann muß ich schon wieder den Jürgen nerven. Bis Januar kann ich noch entscheiden, ob ich ihn wie bestellt in raw nehme, oder lieber doch in Farbe 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Dezember 2010)

> Wenn nicht, dann muß ich schon wieder den Jürgen nerven.



Der wird sich freuen, gleich von zwei volkers die selbe Frage gestellt zu bekommen. Wie bis Januar, nicht eher bis er wieder zurück ist ausem Urlaub?

Dormant rot wäre der heiße schaiz!


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi Volker,

ja gut, wenn Du sowieso ne Anfrage startest, dann nerv ich ihn nicht auch noch. Könntest mich nur wissen lassen, ob es die Farben noch gibt.
Ja, mit Januar hab ich den 10ten gemeint, ab da ist er ja wieder am Start.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker

PS: Mir würd grün, oder blau besser gefallen


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja Volker, mach ich.

Dormant grün hab ich mal in Echt gesehen. War sehr imposant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (29. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank, Volker 
Echt? Ja, das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an, wenn es die Farbe dann noch gibt...


----------



## Wipp (29. Dezember 2010)

ich habe eine dormantgrüne Teamsau zu veräussern..siehe Bikemarkt.

Die Farbe ist aber passe...ist wegen der umwelt aus dem programm...schon bestimmt 2 jahre...würde ich mich nicht drauf freuen...raw ist auch schön...mit dem angedachten design sowieso...uups


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (30. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Der wird sich freuen, gleich von zwei volkers die selbe Frage gestellt zu bekommen. Wie bis Januar, nicht eher bis er wieder zurück ist ausem Urlaub?
> 
> Dormant rot wäre der heiße schaiz!



Servus Leutz hier is der 3te Volker der die Limited Edition bestellt hat. Bis jetzt noch in Raw aber wenn ihr mich überzeugen könnt....hab allerdings schon weisse Felgen geordert.


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2010)

weiße felgen sind ja noch ein grund sich gegen raw zu entscheiden


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, dritter Volker.
Ich hab auch noch weiße Felgen, die wollen einfach nicht kaputt gehen. Der proto sah ja eigentlich ganz gut aus, mit dem weißen Kram, aber obendrein hab ich noch ne schwarze Gabel. Die durchgängiste Farbgestalltung wäre für mich, Hinterbau schwarz und Hauptramen raw, könnte aber auch unruhig werden. Raw, keine Ahnung wie das nach einem Jahr aussieht, inclusive Streusalz. ALos wäre meine Vernunftsentscheidung elox black oder titanelox. 

Wipp, danke für die Info. Die designs sollen ja echt schön sein hört man, aber langsam wäre ein Bild mal gut.


----------



## VoikaZ (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Ihr sprecht alle von dem Design. Kriegt das Limited ein anders Design (dekormäßig), oder wie? Hab ich da was verpaßt?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Dezember 2010)

Als sich die Zugführung geändert hat, durfte der Rouven wieder dekormäßig was neues basteln . Das kann jetzt viel heißen, aber es klang was durch von beklebtem Unterrohr und einer kleinen shematischen Gebirgskette, was jetzt daraus geworden ist, keine Ahnung. Ob die LE anders aussieht, weiß/wußte man auch nicht.


----------



## VoikaZ (30. Dezember 2010)

Ah, ok. Hab ich nicht mitbekommen...
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Wipp (30. Dezember 2010)

habe auch nur mal einen zwischenstand gesehen....ich fands gut...kriegt hoffentlich den segen des häuptlings...ich bin jetzt aber mal ruhig...ausserdem ist für mich der hirnschmalz von designer rouv über jeden zweifel erhaben...ich ziehe meinen hut vor ihm


----------



## rsu (30. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Raw, keine Ahnung wie das nach einem Jahr aussieht, inclusive Streusalz.



Hast Dir die Antwort ja selber schon gegeben, würde ich sein lassen. Mein raw Rahmen hält sich jetzt auch den zweiten Winter wacker, allerdings meide ich Streusalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, whrscheinlich sollte ich da mal auf mein Bauchgefühl vertrauen. Salz ist hier kaum zu umgehen und auch jedesmal ordentlich abduschen  hat immer so einen leichten Salzfilm hinterlassen, so ganz kann man das Zeug wohl nicht vermeiden. 

Gestern hab ich dann nochmal raw, raw/black ano, und black ano im Fahrradladen angeschaut. raw black ano kommt irgendwie nur bei massiven Eingelenkern(pudel WC, bionicon Ironwood) richig zur geltung. Bei mir wirds dann auch schwarz eloxiert, da ich titanelox nicht ganz traue, das soll sich ja auch noch verändern, bzw als Farbeloxierung nicht ganz so haltbar sein wie eine Schutzeloxalschicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Dezember 2010)

jup schwarz elox wird meins auch nur "noch" 6-8wochen warten 
so jü will


----------



## VoikaZ (31. Dezember 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ....nur "noch" 6-8wochen warten
> so jü will



Ja, ich kann es auch kaum erwarten 
Davor muß ich mir allerdings erst noch mit der Farbwahl beschäftgen 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Osti (31. Dezember 2010)

nach langem Hadern habe ich mich doch zum Cane Creek Angleset durchgerungen. Kennt jemand nen Shop, der denCane Creek AngleSet ZS44-ZS56/30 lieferbar hat?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Dezember 2010)

So, gerade war ich mit meiner schwarz eloxierten Sau im Salz spielen, und wie immer habe ich sie danach, verdreckt und mit Salzlauge kompett bekleistert, einfach in den Keller geworfen.

Da die Eloxierung soweit ich weiß bei der gleichen Firma gemacht wird die auch Nicolairahmen eloxiert, meine persönliche Empfehlung.

Extrem haltbar, edel und vor allem sieht das Ding auch nach längerer Zeit noch aus wie neu.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Dezember 2010)

Jau, die werden wohl von Kothe gemacht. Schwarz ist halz dicker, als die Farbeloxierungen und was sich so an bunten Sachen von N gesehen hab, hat mich jetzt nicht gerade vom hocker gehauen (jü auch nicht).  Schwarz hab ich mal am getriebepudel gesehn, macht nen schlanken Fuß und paßt zu allem. Naja, die Entscheidung ist durch, keine Ahnung womit ich jetzt die Restwartezeit vertüdeln soll.

Osti, so mit der leiferbarkeit ist das so eine Sache. cosmic halt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Dezember 2010)

Osti schrieb:


> nach langem Hadern habe ich mich doch zum Cane Creek Angleset durchgerungen. Kennt jemand nen Shop, der denCane Creek AngleSet ZS44-ZS56/30 lieferbar hat?



Lieferbarkeit ist die Frage, aber zumindest Bike-compo hat das Teil zu einem super Kurs seit meiner letzten Nachfrage im Programm.

Grüße und euch allen einen guten Rutsch

Kalle

PS: Ich habe meine limited Fanes (in Large) dann doch abbestellt, somit wurde da noch ein Plätzchen frei  Ich habe mich nun fürs Torque entschieden und warte auf die Fanes Fr in einem Jahr...


----------



## Osti (31. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Lieferbarkeit ist die Frage



daher die Frage, am Telefon erzählen die einem nämlich soviel wie der Tag lang ist


----------



## VoikaZ (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,

welche Gabeln habt Ihr für Euer Fanes denn eingeplant? 
Ich hab noch ne 2010er Lyrik (coil; MiCo DH) hier liegen, bin aber noch etwas unschlüssig, ob die rein kommt, oder lieber ne BOS Deville, oder ne Fox Van (180mm).
Zu was würdet Ihr tendieren?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte mich für die 170mm Lyrik Solo Air Dh entschieden. Meiner Meinung nach DIE Gabel für so ein Radel...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Piefke (2. Januar 2011)

Bei mir kommt auf jeden Fall keine Luftgabel rein - 36 oder 55.


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Januar 2011)

bei mir wirds die 170er lyrik coil


----------



## lhampe (2. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich für die 170mm Lyrik Solo Air Dh entschieden. Meiner Meinung nach DIE Gabel für so ein Radel...
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Kann ich mich nur anschließen..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2011)

die Diskussion/Überlegung ob Luft oder Feder ist müßig und min. so alt wie es Federsysteme für Bikes gibt  (eigentlich auch schon beim KFZ)
Letztendlich entscheidet die persönliche Vorliebe und was man mit dem Bike vorhat. Leute die ihre Bikes über Stunden den Berg hochtragen wollen, werden versuchen jedes überflüssige Gewicht einzusparen. Die anderen, die auf Shuttle oder Lift zurückgreifen können und das Gewicht daher eher zweitrangig ist, können auf klassische Federn zurückgreifen. Und der Rest wird versuchen irgendwo in der Mitte zu bleiben 
Ich hab gedanklich derzeit auch eine 170mm Lyrik SoloAir DH eingeplant und würde die jetzt auch verbauen. 
Aber da es bei mir eh 2012 oder gar 2013 wird bis was neues ins Haus kommt (kommen darf lt. Chefin.... ) warte ich ab was an Gabeln bis dahin noch so kommt und wo mich mein sich langsam ändernder Fahrstil so hin treibt


----------



## Jimmy (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hat noch wer mit 12x142mm (wie X12) Ausfallenden bestellt? 
Was benutzt ihr für eine Achse? Ich suche noch etwas leichtes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich endlich getestet hab (in XL) werde ich auch bestellen

Dann mit X-12
Über ne Achse hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht :-(

Bei mir kommt ne totem coil rein
Referenzgabel bei 0,1 t


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Januar 2011)

Sowiet ich weiß gibts kein X12 fürs fanes, dann wären die Ausfallenden nicht mehr verschiebbar. Es gibt 12mm x 142mm, damit man auch einen x12 LRS fahren kann. Ansich müßte man den Jü mal fragen, welche Achsen passen es gibt ja 12mmx150 und 12mmx135 aluminium achsen von ihm.

voikaz, du hast doch schon ne gute Gabel rumliegen, wenn die keine Probleme macht, würde ich erstmal die verwenden, der Mehrpreis einer neuen Gabel müßte sich schon durch wesentlich mehr Performance bezahlt machen, das könnte schwierig werden, es sei denn es läuft einem ein vorjahres schnäppchen übern weg, aber die Zeiten sind schon vorbei.


----------



## Jimmy (2. Januar 2011)

Jürgen wird eine 150er Achse "ablängen".  Ich meine passt bspw. auch die Maxle 142er Achse? Oder was gibt es noch, dass leicht und möglichst einfach zu bedienen ist?


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Januar 2011)

Maxle mit dem Schnellspannhebel ist sicher das Einfachste und wrkzeugfreieste, Mußte aber auch beim Jü die Maxle Ausfallenden bestellen, die brauchen ein Gewinde. Möglichst leicht wäre 135mm, da dann die längeren Endhülsen der Nabe und die Achslänge wegfällt, der Rest der Nabe ist eh gleich. Die aluachsen in der Art wie Jü die verkauft, sind schon das Leichteste. Ich hab eine 10mmx135 mit satten 50g.


----------



## VoikaZ (2. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> voikaz, du hast doch schon ne gute Gabel rumliegen, wenn die keine Probleme macht, würde ich erstmal die verwenden, der Mehrpreis einer neuen Gabel müßte sich schon durch wesentlich mehr Performance bezahlt machen, das könnte schwierig werden, es sei denn es läuft einem ein vorjahres schnäppchen übern weg, aber die Zeiten sind schon vorbei.



Hi Volker,

ja, ich wollte mich jetzt bloß mal umhören, welche Gabeln der Rest so verbaut. Da aber schon recht viele auch über die Lyrik DH nachdenken, werd ich sie für den Anfang auch mal in mein Fanes reinpacken. Tauschen kann ich sie ja immer noch, wenn sie mir überhaupt nicht drin taugt.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## RedSKull (3. Januar 2011)

Echt ein sehr schickes Ding das Fanes. Hätte ich nicht ein Nicolai im Keller für den Einsatzzweck, hätte der Jü wahrscheinlich schon eine Bestellung auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Januar 2011)

Hey Volker,

Ich werde eine 2007er Lyrik Coil einbauen, die kriegt aber noch das 2011er Mico Dh Update und vielleicht ne Maxle Lite.

gruß volker


----------



## fofiman (3. Januar 2011)

Die 2007er Lyrik Coil wird es auch bei mir (da vorhanden).
Wo gibt es denn die MiCo DH Einheit und was kostet das?

Off Topic:
Bei Go-Cycle gibt es die Reverb grade für 229,- Euro...
Da ja vermutlich viele hier Teile sammeln für Ihren Aufbau.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst da Druck und Zugstufe, das kostet dann ca 140â¬.

SÃ¼Ã der GoCycle Preis, wenn man die beim JÃ¼ zum Rahmen dazubestellt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2011)

Die gibt es doch beim Jürgen zum Fanes Rahmen noch wesentlich günstiger (ca. 170 Euro, meine ich 

Aber schau dir mal die Erfahrungsberichte im Forum an: ein Bikespezie hat nun Riefenbildung bei zwei Reverb Stützen. Scheint im moment nicht ganz leicht zu sein, da was Brauchbares zu finden...



fofiman schrieb:


> Die 2007er Lyrik Coil wird es auch bei mir (da vorhanden).
> Wo gibt es denn die MiCo DH Einheit und was kostet das?
> 
> Off Topic:
> ...



Edit: Moonboot war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (3. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Tip,
hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab wegen der Reverb auch schon mit Jürgen gesprochen. Es gibt ja Gerüchte, das RS zur Zeit noch Probleme mit der Stütze hat. Jü konnte das nur bestätigen. Seine eigene ging bei dem Test für Mtb-News ebenfalls kaputt.
Mir hat er aber die Möglichkeit eingeräumt, die Stütze auch später (sollte sie mal einwandfrei funktionieren) noch zu dem Vorzugspreis zu bekommen 
Einfach mal mit dem Jürgen deswegen quatschen 
Ich werd deswegen wohl erst meine I950R ins Bike klopfen.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2011)

leider bekommt Jü bisher nur die kurze Reverb...

ich brauch aber die 425er


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, es gibt noch genug Probleme bei der Reverb, aber wenigstens wird sie wieder ausgeliefert. Vielleicht lernt man ja etwas bis Februar. Ich hatte keine Lust mir noch eine Sattelstütze kaufen zu müssen, die dann nur rumliegt als Ersatz. Falls die Reverb mucken macht, geht sie zur Nachbesserung und ich Fahre dann meine 30,9er Acros A-SP mit shim in dem Rahmen. 

Im Farbfred, gabs von Böser Wolf eine Anfrage zum Fanes, danke dafür!
Sieht ja schonmal sehr schick aus in schwarz, damit könnte ich leben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7880838&postcount=1148


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Januar 2011)

na, dann bau ich mal auf die garantieleistung bei der reverb 

schwarz kommt gut, noch 1 1/2 monate vorfreuen


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2011)

ich hab mal photoshoppen lassen


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Januar 2011)

^^^
Sieht gut aus 
Aber ich hab Gabel, Griffe, Pedale und Sattel in weiß, hm, ich glaub das sieht dann nicht so gut aus wie ganz in schwarz 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker

PS: vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal photoshoppen lassen


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

schick, sehr schick


----------



## Piefke (3. Januar 2011)

Ist mir persönlich zu schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Januar 2011)

Find ich sehr gut in schwarz - hatte ich so auch bestellt. Als Kontrast macht sich aber eine weisse Gabel ganz gut, finde ich.

Fragt lieber nochmal nach, wie es mit der Wippe aussieht: die wird wohl in raw ausgeliefert. Weiss Pulvern gegen Aufpreis war aber auch möglich...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2011)

@VoikaZ ich lads  schon mal rein


----------



## maxxis95 (3. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @VoikaZ ich lads schon mal rein


 sehr geil


----------



## goshawk (3. Januar 2011)

hmmm, schwarz kommt grunds. gut. vorstellung z. b. sattelklemme, steuersatz, naben, umlenkhebel in rot bzw blau, dazu schwarze gabel mit passenden dekals...

ooooder weiße gabel, umlenkhebel teilweise weiß, weiße naben...


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @VoikaZ ich lads  schon mal rein



Wunderbar, vielen Dank


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ist mir persönlich zu schwarz.




da ist noch viel zu viel farbe dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2011)

meins wird noch schwärzer
passend zu meinem fröhlichem wesen


----------



## MichiP (3. Januar 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> hmmm, schwarz kommt grunds. gut. vorstellung z. b. sattelklemme, steuersatz, naben, umlenkhebel in rot bzw blau, dazu schwarze gabel mit passenden dekals...
> 
> ooooder weiße gabel, umlenkhebel teilweise weiß, weiße naben...



.


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meins wird noch schwärzer
> passend zu meinem fröhlichem wesen



ich suche gerad nach schwarzen bremsscheiben, kassette und kette 
find aber nix gescheites


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2011)

@Johnny Jape    bruder im geiste
@MichiP    meinste 

mode is son ding 
ich hab vor jahren meinen bulli mattscharz gemacht 
fanden alle zum :kotz:
jetzt fährt jeder depp mattschwarz

ich werd wohl schwarz mit gold machen
weil die meisten teile von meinem pulcro kommen



das kommt halt noch von den alten lotus vom john player special team
ich bin halt schon alt


----------



## goshawk (3. Januar 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> finde ich aufregender
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin schon dreimal auf die seite gegangen, habs aber noch nicht gerafft, was mit dem bild und ROT sagen willst...danke...


----------



## Piefke (3. Januar 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> bin schon dreimal auf die seite gegangen, habs aber noch nicht gerafft, was mit dem bild und ROT sagen willst...danke...


Er findet Synchronschwimmen aufregender als schwarz - rot.


----------



## MichiP (3. Januar 2011)

och ist ganz einfach. Ich finde die Farbkombi *SchwarzRot*

genau so aufregend wie Synchronschwimmen.

Es gibt gefühlte 24535464662363535 schwarz-rote Bikes, ich finde der Drops ist gelutscht.

2011 sollte man Mut zur Farbe haben


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Januar 2011)

Michelle, du machst dich grad unbeliebt bei mir


----------



## goshawk (3. Januar 2011)

ratter,ratter....klick...danke...


mit dem rot schwarz gebe ich dir recht, sehr recht sogar. deswegen kommt bei mir BLAU ran (siehe benutzerbild) evntl. noch ein tick titangrau oder champangner. aber kein rot...- falls es ein rocco wird, dann wird das rot entlackt und blau gemacht (dafür gibts z. b. lange, kalte winter...)

was mich auch seeehr reizt ist ein metallisches orange (naben, nippel, steuersatz, decals, griffklemmung, wippe...)


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab viele Teile in Silber, Schwarz, Titangrau und auch was Weiß-Rotes. Da ist alles mal vertreten, je nachdem wie schnell sich die Mode ändert, bin ich immer zum Teil uptodate, muß man nur aussitzen!

Mal ehrlich ich hätte gerne den Rahmen, jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Michelle, du machst dich grad unbeliebt bei mir



ach lass sie alle auf bunt gehen, dann ist schwarz-rot wieder selten 
wobei ich z.Zt. aber auch kein weiteres schwarzes Bike haben will...


----------



## goshawk (4. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> je nachdem wie schnell sich die Mode ändert, bin ich immer zum Teil uptodate, muß man nur aussitzen!




hmmm, also ich halte es da eher so, dass mir die mode weitestgehend am dingens vorbei geht. bau mir die kiste so auf wie mir es gefällt, auch wenn alle meinen dass das total out ist..., -da ziegt sich wer stark genug ist, dem gruppenzwang zu wiederstehen...

rené


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Januar 2011)

So in etwa wars auch gemeint, man kann nicht "zum Teil up to date" sein, ich zumindest nicht. Hab die Teile halt so zusammengekauft, ohne auf einheitliche Farben zu achten, da gabs für mich wichtigere Kriterien.

Wie ist denn eigentlich das Sattelstützenklemmaß, 35mm?


----------



## MichiP (4. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Michelle, du machst dich grad unbeliebt bei mir



Stefan, für Dich verbau ich extra einen schwarz-roten Dämpfer


----------



## MichiP (4. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ach lass sie alle auf bunt gehen, dann ist schwarz-rot wieder selten
> wobei ich z.Zt. aber auch kein weiteres schwarzes Bike haben will...



Schwarz als Rahmenfarbe finde ich immer wieder gut

macht einen schlanken Fuß und ist Zeitlos.

Bloß die roten Eloxteilchen die mal mehr oder weniger zusammen passen finde ich jetzt halt nicht mehr so prickelnd wenn man schon auf Optik aufbaut.

Meine Schlurre wird ein gewissen Resterampencharme bekommen ist aber jetzt OT


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> Stefan, für Dich verbau ich extra einen schwarz-roten Dämpfer



das is aber auch schon ein Trend ;-)


----------



## MichiP (4. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is aber auch schon ein Trend ;-)



Support your lokal Tuner, oder so ähnlich


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (4. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich ich hätte gerne den Rahmen, jetzt!



Ich will jetzt auch endlich Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes fahren !!!

Jü schmeiß dochmal den Brenner an, bis Ende Januar is doch noch soviel Zeit

Edit: Die Photoshopper haben mir zwar nochmal richtig Lust gemacht, aber ich möchte keine weitere Zeitverzögerung riskieren und bleibe
        bei Alu Raw.


----------



## ollo (4. Januar 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ich suche gerad nach schwarzen bremsscheiben, kassette und kette
> find aber nix gescheites





Kette wird von Alleine Schwarz .....Ritzel in Schwarz ...Stronglight CT2 wenn Du bereit bist die 195 Flocken dafür auf den Tisch zu legen .....Bremsscheiben in Schwarz ...das wird nicht einfach ....XT mit dem Spider, nur den Reibring auch in Schwarz  



@Michi....ja ja ....der Rebell in uns, ich dachte so an Bübchenblau wie mein Rennrad, wenn es was mit dem Fanes wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

Wobei, eigentlich muss ich mich mit schwarz / rot ja gar nicht gar nicht angesprochen fühlen, hab ja pinke Felgen am Rad 

Generell hat Michelle aber Recht, Mut zur Farbe meine Herren.
Grad bei den Nicolaiern sind ja einige im Farbtopf ausgerutscht, und schiefgelaufen ist es nur sehr sehr selten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. Januar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Kette wird von Alleine Schwarz .....Ritzel in Schwarz ...Stronglight CT2 wenn Du bereit bist die 195 Flocken dafür auf den Tisch zu legen .....Bremsscheiben in Schwarz ...das wird nicht einfach ....XT mit dem Spider, nur den Reibring auch in Schwarz




nun, war etwas übertrieben

aber scheiben mit schwarzem spider kommen ran, hope säge


----------



## VoikaZ (4. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Generell hat Michelle aber Recht, Mut zur Farbe meine Herren.
> Grad bei den Nicolaiern sind ja einige im Farbtopf ausgerutscht, und schiefgelaufen ist es nur sehr sehr selten.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

Deine Aussage bestärkt mich wieder in meinem Vorhaben. Mir schwirrt mittlerweile ein kunterbunter Aufbau durch den Kopf 
Gleich mal ne Frage noch an den Fachmann, ist es denn möglich das Rot von Marzocchi-Dämpfern (Air) "umzufärben"?
Nen fähigen Eloxierer hätte ich, aber läßt sich der Dämpfer auch so zerlegen, damit man ihm ne neue Farbe verpassen kann?
Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. Januar 2011)

das würde mich auch interessieren
hätte das rot gerne in silber oder chrom optik


----------



## ollo (4. Januar 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> nun, war etwas übertrieben
> 
> aber scheiben mit schwarzem spider kommen ran, hope säge




"Lecker" Bremscheiben .....rumspinnen / übertreiben  gehört doch dazu, da kommt man auf ganz neue Ideen 



@ Stefan......na da haste jetzt was geschrieben, ich war schon so auf Schwarz Elox, weil so schön unempfindlich , jetzt gehen mir Bübchenblau oder Mausgrau nicht mehr aus dem Schädel.....mist blöder


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Januar 2011)

Mit Abflussreiniger haben eingie schon ihre eloxierten teile Roh gemacht! geht anscheindend recht gut!
Würde aber mal bei den Eloxalgöttern nachfragen. Einer der User der für einen eloxiert kann ist Mad-Line. Einfach mal bei ihm nachfragen, oder in der Interessengemeinschaft nachfragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Deine Aussage bestärkt mich wieder in meinem Vorhaben. Mir schwirrt mittlerweile ein kunterbunter Aufbau durch den Kopf
> Gleich mal ne Frage noch an den Fachmann, ist es denn möglich das Rot von Marzocchi-Dämpfern (Air) "umzufärben"?
> ...



Was mal jemand zusammen gebaut hab, kann man auch zerlegen!

Roco (auch Air) kriegt man problemlos soweit demontiert das man nur noch das Teil in "Fehlfarbe" in der Hand hält. Im Zweifelsfall kann ich euch das machen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## VoikaZ (4. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Was mal jemand zusammen gebaut hab, kann man auch zerlegen!
> 
> Roco (auch Air) kriegt man problemlos soweit demontiert das man nur noch das Teil in "Fehlfarbe" in der Hand hält. Im Zweifelsfall kann ich euch das machen.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

das hört sich sehr, sehr gut an 
Ich komm gern auf Dein Angebot zurück 
Vielen Dank schon mal für Deine Hilfe.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## goshawk (4. Januar 2011)

> Hi Stefan,
> 
> das hört sich sehr, sehr gut an
> Ich komm gern auf Dein Angebot zurück
> ...



du wärst nicht der einzige,...hab ihn im gedanken schon vor mir, in cosmosblau....


----------



## Piefke (4. Januar 2011)

Mir schwebt ja diese Gabel vor, aber gibt´s auch andere Teile (Felgen, Lenker..) in der Farbe?


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Januar 2011)

Hmm, soll das ein dunkler pürple farbton sein? Alex supra D gibts da und ansonsten muß man dann bei sixpack schauen.


----------



## goshawk (4. Januar 2011)

hmmm in der farbe gibt es einiges, also kurbelarme von z.b. von raceface (auf der eurobike hatten die ziemlich viele bunte sachen),kettenblatt reverse/sixpack, schrauben tiso/nc-17, schaltzüge nokon, lager reset, pedal da bomb/dmr/sixpack, sattelklemme sixpack, felgen alexrims, naben hope/tune, lenker chromag/reverse/sixpack, griffklemmung sixpack/acros, vorbau sixpack, steuersatz acros/nc-17/rese, sattel kore t-rail enduro......viel spass


----------



## michi3 (4. Januar 2011)

bei soviel verschiedenen marken ist halt sehr oft der Farbton unterschiedlich, was dann wirklich grauenvoll aussieht


----------



## VoikaZ (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

jetzt kommt der Piefke daher und schnappt mir meine Farben weg 
Nee, war nur Spaß. Ich plane aber auch etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen und hab mich ebenfalls für purple entschieden. Ich hab mir schon nen Race Face Atlas FR Lenker in purple und die dazu passende Sattelklemme (Tune Würger) bestellt. Für die restlichen Teile (Hammerschmidt, Steuersatz, Maxle und andere Kleinteile) hab ich schon nen Termin bei Mad-Line, damit er sie farlich passend eloxiert 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Januar 2011)

michi3 schrieb:


> bei soviel verschiedenen marken ist halt sehr oft der Farbton unterschiedlich, was dann wirklich grauenvoll aussieht



Ton in Ton ist schon innerhalb eines Herstellers schwierig. Ist halt ein chmeischer Vorgang und die eloxalbäder verändern sich ab mit jedem Vorgang. Irgendweine Kröte muß man dann schlucken.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Januar 2011)

wir haben ein nox fr6.5 aufgebaut mit blauen elox teilen
das war auch schon ein akt das hin zu bekommen das die farbtöne passen

ich bin mal gespannt wie mad line das hinbekommt 
da es auch noch verschiedene alu sorten sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch endlich Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes Fanes fahren !!!
> 
> Jü schmeiß dochmal den Brenner an, bis Ende Januar is doch noch soviel Zeit
> 
> ...



Der Jü macht Urlaub bis mitte Januar. Hat er sich auch verdient. So sammelt er Kraft für das Fanes...


----------



## VoikaZ (7. Januar 2011)

Klar hat er sich das verdient, aber mittlerweile werd ich auch schon hibbelig 
Ab Montag ist er meinens Wissens nach wieder zu erreichen.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker

PS: @ Runterfahrer, ich schreib Dir gleich mal ne PM


----------



## Runterfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

An alle die sich ein Fanes bestellt haben: 
Mit welchem Dämpfer werdet ihr es ausstatten?


----------



## fofiman (8. Januar 2011)

Rocco Air TST , Gabel Lyrik U-Turn 170mm


----------



## Osti (8. Januar 2011)

geordert habe ich es mit dem RS Monarch RC3 Plus. Da Jü schon meinte, dass er den Dämpfer wohl nicht vor März bekommt, habe ich mir noch nen RP23 besorgt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> geordert habe ich es mit dem RS Monarch RC3 Plus. Da Jü schon meinte, dass er den Dämpfer wohl nicht vor März bekommt, habe ich mir noch nen RP23 besorgt.



Schätze mal die Rahmen werden auch nicht vor März fertig...



An einen RP23 habe ich auch schon gedacht. Frage mich nur ob ein Plattformdämpfer beim Fanes nötig ist. Jü hat noch nicht geantwortet. 
Mit dem MZ Rocco bin ich nicht glücklich geworden. Aufgrund des Einsatzbereichs suche ich einen vernünftigen Dämpfer mit Piggy Bag.


----------



## Osti (8. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schätze mal die Rahmen werden auch nicht vor März fertig...



vermutlich, allerdings war das bei Bestellung noch nicht absehbar. Außerdem interessiert mich der Unterschied der beiden Dämpfer...


----------



## goshawk (8. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schätze mal die Rahmen werden auch nicht vor März fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was hat beim rocco nicht gefunzt, welchen rocco hattest du?


----------



## Runterfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte den Rocco Air ohne Piggy Bag. Verbaut war in einem Mountaincycle San Andreas. Vorher war ein Fox Float AVA drin.
Der Dämpfer hat im Allgemeinen nicht funktioniert. Das ganze Federungsverhalten war sehr unangenehm. Auch nach etlichen Einstellversuchen habe ich den Dämpfer nicht an meine Wünsche anpassen können.
Daher bin ich etwas voreingenommen was den Rocco Air TST im Fanes betrifft. Da der Rahmen praktisch noch nicht auf dem Markt ist, läßt sich ja nichts über verschiedene Dämpfer und deren Funktion berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (8. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Daher bin ich etwas voreingenommen was den Rocco Air TST im Fanes betrifft. Da der Rahmen praktisch noch nicht auf dem Markt ist, läßt sich ja nichts über verschiedene Dämpfer und deren Funktion berichten.



deshalb warte ich lieber und schau welcher sich wie verhält. sind ja nicht nur 3,50 die son dämpfer kosten...


----------



## H.B.O (8. Januar 2011)

vivid air...der erste ernsthafte luftdämpfer


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> vivid air...der erste ernsthafte luftdämpfer



Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Warum?
Gern auch per PN um den Faden nicht zuzumüllen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab auch den Vivid Air geordert, bin bis jetzt aber noch immer nicht sicher, ob ich nicht noch umbestelle 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Empfehlung von Jü geordert den  Rocco Air TST. "Passt perfekt für Fahrer mit relativ runden Tritt."
Wilde Kurbelreißer schaukelts bergauf beim Roco zu sehr auf. Da ich den Shuttle meist meide war mir die Info sehr wichtig.Vergleichsweise wartungsarm soll er auch noch sein.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Januar 2011)

Vivd air + Lyric 170 u-turn mico DH
Zur Auswahl standen eigentlich Roco Air WC und der Vivid Air, da ich lieber mal einen Dämpfer mit Druckstufen haben wollte, als Dämpfer mit Plattform und (am falschen Ende) drangeklatschtem AGB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Empfehlung von Jü geordert den  Rocco Air TST. "Passt perfekt für Fahrer mit relativ runden Tritt."
> Wilde Kurbelreißer schaukelts bergauf beim Roco zu sehr auf. Da ich den Shuttle meist meide war mir die Info sehr wichtig.Vergleichsweise wartungsarm soll er auch noch sein.



Stellt sich die Frage ob der Jü den Roco empfiehlt weil er den günstig besorgen une weitergeben kann, oder ob er wirklich gut ist. 
Sorry Jü*....

Ich schätze mal dass es bei mir ein RP23 oder ein Vivid Air.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage ob der Jü den Roco empfiehlt weil er den günstig besorgen une weitergeben kann, oder ob er wirklich gut ist.
> Sorry Jü*....
> 
> Ich schätze mal dass es bei mir ein RP23 oder ein Vivid Air.



Der Roco Air hat ein schön gemachtes Midvalve, der saugt sich wirklich nicht allzusehr zur Luftpumpe im Wiegtritt, vor allem nicht bei einem moderat übersetzten Rahmen.

Vivid sollte auch eine gute Entscheidung sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

ich werd wohl trotzdem einen roco coil nehmen

gut, vielleicht noch nen air zum testen

wenn der coil passt, kommt da ne titanfeder rein und dann wiegt das teil ja NIX


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Januar 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Empfehlung von Jü geordert den  Rocco Air TST. "Passt perfekt für Fahrer mit relativ runden Tritt."
> Wilde Kurbelreißer schaukelts bergauf beim Roco zu sehr auf. Da ich den Shuttle meist meide war mir die Info sehr wichtig.Vergleichsweise wartungsarm soll er auch noch sein.



Sicher, dasß er da nicht vom Roco Air WC geredet hat?


Neulich bei VitalMTB
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

So, hier mal meine Liste zum geplanten Aufbau:
Fanes in M ist klar, raw
Dämpfer wird mit größer Warscheinlichkeit ein RP23
Laufräder aus Hope/ Flow und CX-Ray/ Alunippel
XT 9fach
Marzocchi 55 mit 165mm, Luft,
Cane Creek Angle Set oder Hope
Aerozine Kurbeln
Tune Sattelstütze, Alu nicht Carbon...
Hope Tech M4 Bremse mit Titanschrauben
Dazu, ganz speziell, der neue Schmolke Carbon Riser Lenker... mit max. 150 Gramm in der DH Version!

Angepeiltes Systemgewicht bei deutlich unter 13,5 Kilo.

Anregungen und ggfl. begründete Kritik ausdrücklich erbeten.


----------



## checkb (9. Januar 2011)

> Marzocchi 55 mit 165mm, Luft,



Funktionieren die Dinger inzwischen?


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Angepeiltes Systemgewicht bei deutlich unter 13,5 Kilo.



Hi,

das ist aber mal ne Ansage 
Ich wäre froh, wenn meins unter 16 kg bleiben würde 
Geplanter Aufbau:
Rahmen: Fanes Signature Limited in Customgeo (M/L)
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Coil MiCo DH
Dämpfer: bis jetzt Vivid Air, bin aber noch nicht sicher
Bremse: Shimano Saint
Schaltung: X0 Shifter, Hammerschmidt AM, X9 Shaltwerk
Laufräder: Hope mit Mavic 721 (evtl Spank Tweet Tweet )
Lenker: Race Face Atlas 1/2" Rise
Stütze: Kind Shock I950R

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Januar 2011)

Fanes L black ano, mündgeklöppelt in Bistensee.
Hope Tech M4
SLX/Saint/XT Abtrieb
Hope DS28 LRS
Reverse XXL+ Straitline SSC
Lyrik 2007 mit Mico DH Uturn 170
Rockshoxversuchskaninchen dank Erstserien Testphase mit Vivid Air und Reverb


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Funktionieren die Dinger inzwischen?



Gehört zwar nicht in den Fanes Tread... aber trotzdem. Ich wußte beim Kauf was auf mich zukommt und das die Gabel früher oder später kaputt geht. Bei dem Preis den ich im EK für das Vorjahresmodell bekommen habe MUSSTE ich aber zuschlagen.
Das Problem war die ATA Kartusche. Ich habe noch eine 55 von 2008, jedoch erst Mitte 2009 verbaut. Ca. drei Monate nach in Betriebnahme ist die ATA Kartusche verreckt. D.h. die Gabel ist auf 120mm hängengeblieben. Dadurch eine Abfahrt vom Feldberg leicht versaut, aber ok. 
Sofort bei Cosmic angerufen (Freitags). Die haben mir dann noch am selben Tag per UPS Express eine neue zugeschickt. Die hatte ich am Samstag um Punkt 11.35 Uhr. Schnell eingebaut und um 14.00 war ich schon wieder auf dem Feldberg. Daher an dieser Stelle nochmal eine fettes Lob an den Cosmic Service. Wäre bei Toxo unmöglich gewesen.
Ich bin mit der 55 sehr zurfrieden und fahre die auch erstmal weiter.


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist aber mal ne Ansage
> Ich wäre froh, wenn meins unter 16 kg bleiben würde
> ...



Konstruktive Kritik:
Schmeiß die EX721 raus und tausche gegen Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Setz mir doch keinen Floh ins Ohr 
Also statt Twett Tweet lieber Flow? Halten die meine derzeitigen knapp 90kg auch aus? 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MichiP (9. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Setz mir doch keinen Floh ins Ohr
> Also statt Twett Tweet lieber Flow? Halten die meine derzeitigen knapp 90kg auch aus?
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> ...



die halten


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Also gut bei 90 Kilo... grenzwertig. 
Dann lieber die EX721 oder Spank nehmen und die Hammerschmid weglassen. Allerdings ist ein Systemgewicht von 16 Kilo für einen Enduro Fahrer eigendlich ok. 
Ein höheres Fahrergewicht erfordert auch einen höheren Material Aufwand um die Stabilität auf Dauer zu gewärleisten.

Aber 90 Kilo... alter... wie groß bist du? 2,50m???
Ha! ne... dicke Knochen?

Die Tweet Tweet willst du doch nur wegen der Optik haben, oder? Ich muß ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit Spank nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Meine Empfehlung für dich wäre Flow (grenzwertig, unbedingt den Einsatzbereich klären), EX721, Spank.
Flow sollte bei normalem Fahren, also Tour usw. halten. Auf Dauer im Bikepark, auch bei leichteren Fahrern, im Grenzbereich.
Die Flow darf nicht als DH Felge gesehen werden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2011)

Nicht über schwere Menschen lästern!
Ich wieg auch 94kg auf 172cm  

MfG
Stefan

NS Trailmaster Rim - 550g, 32mm breit und überaus stabil. Dazu in genialen Farben erhältlich. Ja, weit schwerer als die Flow, aber auch bei 0,1 Tonnen und miesem Fahrstil noch haltbar.


----------



## MichiP (9. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Flow sollte bei normalem Fahren, also Tour usw. halten. Auf Dauer im Bikepark, auch bei leichteren Fahrern, im Grenzbereich.
> Die Flow darf nicht als DH Felge gesehen werden.



so sehe ich das auch. Die Flow haben sich bei mir im "normalen" Touren/Enduroeinsatz und bei 90 kilo naggisch ohne schwere Knochen seit zwei Jahren bewährt.

Gehe mal da von aus das mein neuer Flow-Satz ebenso haltbar ist.


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Also, momentan hab ich die 721 drin und hatte in knapp 2 Jahren (mit Bikepark usw.) keine Probleme damit. Die Spank Tweet Twett würden mich reizen, weil es die in Purple gibt, naja und somit würden sie optisch super zu meinem geplanten Farbkonzept passen 
Jetzt hast Du eben die Flow ins Spiel gebracht, klar, das Gewicht verlockt, aber Haltbarkeit steht natürlich auf oberster Stufe. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Bikeparkrocker, oder die geborene Dropsau, aber die Felgen müssen bei mir schon was mitmachen 
Wegen dem Gewicht (also meinem), schön wäre es, wenn ich die 90 kg bei 2,05m hätte. Bin aber leider nur 1,80m und schwer Knochen hab ich auch nicht 
Zu meiner Rennradzeit waren es mindestens 10kg weniger und dahin will ich über kurz, oder lang auch wieder hin (gewichtstechnisch). Ob ich es schaffe, steht natürlich auf nem anderen Blatt 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Die NS Felgen haben eine ganz gute Quali. Gewichtsmäßig natürlich nicht mit Flow vergleichbar. 
Der ganze Felgenkram gehört jedoch in einen anderen Tread.
Hier gehts ja ums Fanes.


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

ich, 196 cm und > 0,1t mit Klamotten,
fahre die Flow schon seit 3 Jahren
mit miesem Fahrstil und wechselndem Untergrund

aufgebaut mit Tune King MK/Kong X-12 und DT Revo Speichen (!!!!!!)

das Einzige, was z.B. nach nem Wochenende Bozen zu sehen war,
waren Macken im Alu an der Innenfläche (von lockeren Felsbrocken)
keine Beulen oder irgendwelche Schläge

die Laufräder wurden von einem Zweiradmechanikermeister eingespeicht und zentriert
kein Laufradguru oder Ähnliches
daher auch die leich unterdimensionierten Revos...

Flow + 0,1t = bisher problemlos


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> NS Trailmaster Rim - 550g, 32mm breit und überaus stabil. Dazu in genialen Farben erhältlich. Ja, weit schwerer als die Flow, aber auch bei 0,1 Tonnen und miesem Fahrstil noch haltbar.





Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die NS Felgen haben eine ganz gute Quali.



Hm, die wären zumindest optisch (da in purple erhältlich ) auch ne Option. Und Eure Erfahrungen hören sich ja auch  nicht schlecht an.

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema Fanes 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2011)

hör mir auf mit dem Fanes...

is ja fast wie im LV-Forum

reden +über ungelegte Eier

;-)

ICH WILL ENDLICH PROBEFAHREN!


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Die ersten Fanes sollten ja laut Tread schon im Dezember ausgeliefert werden.
Jetzt die Frage, wer hat seins schon???


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hm, die wären zumindest optisch (da in purple erhältlich ) auch ne Option. Und Eure Erfahrungen hören sich ja auch  nicht schlecht an.
> 
> Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema Fanes
> 
> ...



Die NS lassen sich fast traumhaft einspeichen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Preislich leigen die auch im Rahmen. Die Trailmaster mit ca. 565 Gramm würde auch zum Einsatzbereich passen. Haltbarkeit ist super, keine Reklas seit x Monaten.
Meld dich einfach per PM.


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Laut Jürgen kommt meiner wohl Mitte, Ende Februar.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du uns auf dem Laufenden hälst???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die NS lassen sich fast traumhaft einspeichen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Preislich leigen die auch im Rahmen. Die Trailmaster mit ca. 565 Gramm würde auch zum Einsatzbereich passen. Haltbarkeit ist super, keine Reklas seit x Monaten.
> Meld dich einfach per PM.




Und wie die in Lila ausschauen kannste (schlecht belichtet) in meiner Galerie beschauen. Im Sonnenicht schauen die richtig porno aus.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Sorry für Off-Topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (9. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Laut Jürgen kommt meiner wohl Mitte, Ende Februar.
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> 
> Volker



meiner soll da auch bei mir eintreffen


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Januar 2011)

Sollen da nicht alle Rahmen kommen, die wandern doch gemeinsam in die Härtesauna?
Die raw rahmen gehen danach direkt in den Karton, black ano/Pulver Rahmen ein paar Tage später und die lasur Rahmen 2 Wochen später.


WIe ist denn das nun mit der Kettenführung, ist die nun dabei, muß man die noch dazubestellen, kommen soll sie ja immerhin?


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du uns auf dem Laufenden hälst???


Klar 



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Und wie die in Lila ausschauen kannste (schlecht belichtet) in meiner Galerie beschauen. Im Sonnenicht schauen die richtig porno aus.


Sind die eigentlich eloxiert, oder lackiert?



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Sorry für Off-Topic.


Von mir auch 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## lhampe (9. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schätze mal die Rahmen werden auch nicht vor März fertig...



Ist das geraten oder hast Du einen Wissensvorsprung? Mein Fanes war für Ende Januar angekündigt.

Wesentliche Ausstatung:
- Lyrik solo air MCDH tapered
- rocco air wc (sollte gut funktionieren gemäß IBC Fahrbericht)
- Truvativ Stylo 3.3 (großes Blatt wird gegen Bashguard getauscht)
- X9 10 fach Kassette, Trigger und Schaltwerk
- Veltec LR mit Single track's vom alten Rad (wird später aber gegen was leichteres getauscht)
- XT Bremsen (203/185) werden auch erstmal vom alten Rad geliehen
- Reverb Sattelstütze

Ich hoffe unter 16 kg zu bleiben.

Was mich interessieren würde ob Jürgen im Urlaub an der Kettenführung getüftelt hat.

Werde auch schon ganz ungeduldig, die neuen Teile liegen zum Teil schon in der Wohnung

Andereseits will ich das neue Fanes nicht direkt durch die Salzlake fahren. Wer weiß was der Winter noch so vor hat.

Gruß
Lars

PS: Jetzt noch ein bischen Bikeporno gucken


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe der Jü hat wirklich Urlaub gemacht und die Beine hochgelegt!

Die NS Felgen sind eloxiert.


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (10. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sicher, dasß er da nicht vom Roco Air WC geredet hat?



Der einzige Unterschied zwischen TST und WC besteht in der minimal unterschiedlichen HSC. Ich hab mich am Telefon für das TST-System entschieden damit ich 5 verschiedene Positionen einfach und schnell auswählen kann. Letztendlich werden wir wohl erst die Fanes unterm Arsch haben müssen um zusehen obs passt. Falls nicht kommt bei mir der Dueler rein. Schon mal jemand den Dueler gefahrn?


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Schätze mal dass jeder ein anderes Dämpferverhalten bevorzugt. Blöd nur wenn man total daneben liegt.

Heute die Info bekommen, dass die Rahmen wohl Ende Februar ausgeliefert werden sollen. Ich addiere da jedoch einen Karenzzeit von zwei Wochen hinzu.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2011)

Noch eine Info zur Kefü.
Sie kommt, ist aber nicht beim Rahmen dabei, Preis ist noch nicht bekannt und wird wohl Ende März zur Verfügung stehen. Also noch nen Stinger auf die Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Braucht man die Kefü eigendlich wirklich? Ich will ganz normal dreifach KB fahren.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2011)

Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Ich fahre gerne 2fach und kürzeres Schaltwerk und dennoc fällt gerne mal die Kette runter, die kefü verhindert das ganz gut und stört nicht weiter. Mußt du halt ausprobieren, wenn einen das Kettenschlagen oder Abfallen nervt, kannste ja immer noch ne Heim3 anbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Schätze mal dass mich das rattern einer Kefü mehr ärgert... Grade beim hochfahren ist das so ein psychischer Nachteil.


----------



## bastelfreak (10. Januar 2011)

Stimmt die zieht ein rein Mental rückwärts mit der Kraft eines Lanz-Bulldog den Berg runter


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2011)

ALso das hängt eher mit der Härte des Röllchen Materials zusammen, die Stinger ist recht weich und störte mich nicht, da ist das Shaman Röllchen nerviger.


----------



## VoikaZ (10. Januar 2011)

Hi,

vorher durch Zufall gefunden...







Schaut schon lecker aus , ich glaub ich überleg mir das mit dem Vivid Air noch 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2011)

Äh ja.

Obacht, es gibt wieder facebook fotos vom Joke und der Wippe.

Und jetzt gibts auch nen Steuersatz fürs Fanes beim Jü.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Steuersaetze-und-Zubehoer/Steuersatz-tapered-fuer-Fanes::420.html


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Januar 2011)

Sehr leckere Fotos von den Fräßteilen auf Facebook!

By-the-way: dieses braun vom Canyon oben am Fanes wäre doch mal richtig nett


----------



## VoikaZ (10. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Äh ja.
> 
> Obacht, es gibt wieder facebook fotos vom Joke und der Wippe.
> 
> ...



Hi Volker,

könntest Du die Bilder bitte hier einstellen? Ich bin einer der Wenigen, die nicht bei Facebook sind 
Steuersatz kommt bei mir der Reset Wan.5 shorty in purple rein, mein Fanes hat ja keine Trompete 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Osti (10. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> könntest Du die Bilder bitte hier einstellen? Ich bin einer der Wenigen, die nicht bei Facebook sind




ich auch nicht, daher wäre ich auch sehr interessiert. V.a. der Steuersatz würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2011)

Den Steuersatz kann man nicht gut sehen, da er einerseits im Rahmen verschwindet und auch noch kein Bild hochgeladen wurde. Ich glaube aber im Last Herb am/fr ist er auch verbaut. Zeichnungen gibts hier. Vor allem bei dem Preis und dem Gewicht(103g) sehr interessant. Edelstahlschrägkugellager und super gedichtet. 

Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (10. Januar 2011)

cool, danke! das mit dem Steuersatz liest sich ebenfalls gut!


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Steuersatz bin ich heilfroh, das mir der auch eingepreßt wird und ich nicht noch Einpresswerkzeug kaufen/bauen muß und Zeit beim Aufbau verliere. so muß ich nur noch fix umstöpseln, dann steht die Kuh.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2011)

irgendwie komm ich mir vor wie in nem stripclub
immer ein paar alulteile nur net zuviel zeigen 


steuersatz  hmm reset oder acros  zero stack  einbaun und vergessen 
gabel mz all m 1 eta   
mit ner2011 55er rcv kartusche  (bin ich grad am klären obs passt)

kefü da werd ich was bauen um die vorhanden löcher am joke zu nützen 
unten brauch ich nichts 32kb+rohloffkettenspanner da fällt selten die kette runter

am rande das last find ich auch sehr schick 
aber da ne rohloff rein wäre wieder gebastel


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Januar 2011)

Es ist wie im stripclub, einfach eine Frage der Zeit bis man alles sieht.

Das Last ist in Echt sehr imposant.Das Steuerrohr wird einige erstaunen, das ist echt fett, kein Vergleich zu E2 und selbst einige 1.5er sehen dagegen krüpplig aus. Kein Wunder, daß man da sogar eine 1.5er Gabel drin fahren kann. 
Rohloff haben die früher am herb DH getestet und waren nichtzufrieden.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2011)

in einem dh´ler brauchts keine rohloff
aber in einem enduro macht sie durchaus sinn
ich fahr sie seit jahren in diversen "enduros"
hatte sie auch in meinem zonenschein archimedes fr drin
so ne art "superenduro" aber leider das tretlager zu hoch 
und mit meiner gelähmten schulter/arm muskulatur
brauchts was mit tiefem tretlager  zwecks sicherheit

evt verbau ich sogar nur nen 200er dämpfer damit ich tiefer komm werd ich mal testen


----------



## Runterfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> in einem dh´ler brauchts keine rohloff
> aber in einem enduro macht sie durchaus sinn
> ich fahr sie seit jahren in diversen "enduros"
> hatte sie auch in meinem zonenschein archimedes fr drin
> ...



Nananana..... Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren in meinem Lambda eine Rohloff!!!
Auch in einem DHler macht das Sinn. Seit dem habe ich kein abgerissenes Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge. Kette hat sich auch nie wieder verklemmt.
Aufgrund des höheren Gewichts stelle ich mir die Frage ob die Rohloff in einem, ohnehin schon relativ schweren, Freerider Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> irgendwie komm ich mir vor wie in nem stripclub
> immer ein paar alulteile nur net zuviel zeigen



Jetzt sag bloß du hast was gegen einen Stripclub?
Vor allem wenns da um Biketeile geht...


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2011)

stripclub ist ne schöne sache nur schau ich mir da lieber mädels an 

in einem dhler reichen ja 7gänge deswegen 
hatte ich da nie ne rohloff verbaut

gewichtsmäßig war zb mein zoni mit rohloff bei 16,6kilo
und mit dem fanes will ich so 15kilo landen


----------



## H.B.O (11. Januar 2011)

sattelklemme ist 34,9 oder ?

weiß schon jemand wann/wo es das angleset für das fanes zu kaufen gibt ?


----------



## Piefke (11. Januar 2011)

So, nun doch noch einen Fanes-Rahmen bestellt

Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Adapter hinten passt bei 203 mm Scheibe und PM-Bremssattel (Hope Tech M4)???
Von 185 zu 203 sind ja 18 mm - wer baut so komische Adapter?
Passt ein Avid ohne die komischen Scheiben?


----------



## H.B.O (11. Januar 2011)

von avid solls einen speziellen geben kann man u.a. auf facebook sehen


----------



## Osti (11. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Von 185 zu 203 sind ja 18 mm - wer baut so komische Adapter?
> Passt ein Avid ohne die komischen Scheiben?



laut Jü gibts was von avid. Ich habe von Avid nur so komische rechteckige einteilige Spacer gefunden (findse gerade aber nimmer). Ich werde es mit den konischen Scheiben von Avid plusminus ne Unterlegscheibe versuchen. bzw mit sowas http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho.../Trickstuff_Adapter_PM_Gabel-PM_Bremse_-20_mm 
das sollte sich schon irgendwie beifummeln lassen


----------



## Runterfahrer (12. Januar 2011)

Ist doch am HR ein ganz normaler 6" PM. Da gibt es von Hope auf jeden Fall Adapter auf 203mm.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch gedacht, das man eine Pm Pm +20mm Adapter verwendet, so machen es zumindest einige mit den Turner bikes, die ja auch PM rear haben. Die paar milimeter Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern, kommen meißt durch unterschiedliche Kolbenpositionen des Bremssattels (hope) und Spacerorgien(avid).

H.B.O. Du mußt den Vertrieb fragen (lassen) wann das Angleset geliefert wird, die shops könenn nicht mehr machen als es zu bestellen. Importeur ist für Cane Creek Cosmic sport.


----------



## Osti (12. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist doch am HR ein ganz normaler 6" PM. Da gibt es von Hope auf jeden Fall Adapter auf 203mm.



nein, die Aufnahme ist für 185mm Scheiben und PM-Sattel ohne Adapter ausgelegt. 6" ist was anderes. Nen +20mm Adapter Pm2PM könnte klappen, muss aber nicht, je nach Toleranz.


----------



## Runterfahrer (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin da optimistisch.

Das Cane Creek angle set kann auch über mich bezogen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2011)

bzgl. angleset wärs mir auch egal ob ich das in gb oder sonstwo bestellen muss, hat also nicht zwangsläufig was mit cosmic zu tun


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Adapter hinten passt bei 203 mm Scheibe und PM-Bremssattel (Hope Tech M4)???




ich versuchs mit dem hope H adapter, passt zwar auch nicht genau, aber mit u-scheiben wirds wohl gehen


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Januar 2011)

jetzt werd ich ja langsam doch neugierig auf das fanes.
wann sollen die ersten denn die schmiede verlassen?
wer hat denn einen L rahmen bestell?
geht mir um die rahmengröße/ körpergröße
ein bild eines rahmen in L oder XL wäre interessant, aber da gibts wohl noch nichts?


----------



## H.B.O (12. Januar 2011)

laut jürgen kommen die rohrsätze mitte nächster woche hoffentlich gibts dann übernächste woche schon ein bild


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. Januar 2011)

Wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben, werden die ersten Rahmen Mitte/ Ende Februar ausgeliefert. 
Ich addiere da jedoch zwei Wochen Karenzzeit hinzu. 
Lieber warte ich zwei Wochen länger, aber dann ist es ohne Hast gebaut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Januar 2011)

bobtailtone, die Größe hab ich mit Jü besprochen und Vergeleichswerte zu andern Bikes gezogen und hab mich dann auf ein L festgelegt, bei Körpergröße 185. Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein kürzeres M Sitzrohr, für die bessere Versenkbarkeit und weil ich relativ kurze Beine hab, hab dann aber doch das L genommen, da man ja bei den Variosattelstützen eh zu wenig Verstellbereich hat (deswegen kommt auch eine SSSattelklemme) und den etwas höheren Sattel ja auch fahrtechnisch kompensieren kann.
Hoffen wir mal das klappt so.


----------



## fofiman (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mich bei 1,90m auf L festgelegt in der Hoffnung, dass es passt.
Allerdings habe ich auch eine Schrittlänge von 92cm.

Hoffentlich gibt das keinen Spacerturm....


----------



## kidsmooth (13. Januar 2011)

Ist die Kèttenführung eigentlich serienmäßig beim Fanes dabei oder muss man sie extra bezahlen


----------



## lhampe (13. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ... die ersten Rahmen Mitte/ Ende Februar ausgeliefert.  ...
> Lieber warte ich zwei Wochen länger, aber dann ist es ohne Hast gebaut.



Das ist auch meine Meinung. Einerseits will ich auch nicht mehr warten, andererseits das schöne neue Rad direkt auch nicht direkt über veraltze Wege und Straßen schicken. 



kidsmooth schrieb:


> Ist die Kèttenführung eigentlich serienmäßig beim Fanes dabei oder muss man sie extra bezahlen



Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das die nicht Serie ist und auch nicht von Anfang an verfügbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (13. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auch schon so heiß auf mein Fanes 
Einerseits kann ich es nicht erwarten, es endlich aufbauen zu können. Andrerseits eilt es aber auch nicht so. Mir wird übernächste Woche meine Blinddarmnarbe rausgeschnitten (vermutlicher Narbenbruch), naja und dann ist sowieso ne Zwangspause angesagt. Bis ich wieder fahren darf ist das Bike locker fertig 
Übrigens bin ich wieder weg vom Luftdämpfer, werd jetzt wohl doch nen Stahlfeder nehmen. Ist mir lieber so, hab schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfern gemacht und mit Feder bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Bei Gelegenheit noch ne Titanfeder rein und das Mehrgewicht ist nicht soo hoch.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2011)

Mein Fanes wird auch stahlgefedert - Roco TST und Fox 36 VAN RC2
Zur Zeit plane ich den LRS - derzeitiger Favorit:
 Naben:             Nabe Hope Pro 2 Disc VR 20 mm HR 12 mm
Speichen              DT Competition schwarz 
Nippel             Messing schwarz
Felgen:           Felge Alexrims Supra 30 weiß


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Januar 2011)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, welchen Dämpfer ich nehmen soll. Entweder nen Vivid R2C, oder nen Manitou Swinger 6-Way SPV, ich tendiere aber eher in Richtung Manitou. Damit bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren.

Volker

@ Piefke, was nimmst Du denn jetzt für ne Rahmenfarbe?


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2011)

Rahmenfarbe wird ducatirot.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (13. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Fanes wird auch stahlgefedert - Roco TST und Fox 36 VAN RC2
> Zur Zeit plane ich den LRS - derzeitiger Favorit:
> Naben: Nabe Hope Pro 2 Disc VR 20 mm HR 12 mm
> Speichen DT Competition schwarz
> ...


 
Zur Info falls du gewichtsfeti.... bist ,supra 30 in weiß ,heute gewogen , 504 gr ! In schwarz isse etwas leichter allerdings erst in 8 wochen wieder lieferbar .


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2011)

Ich bin kein Gewichtsfeti...
Die Felgen sollen auf jeden Fall weiß sein, weiterer Kandidat wäre da noch SUN EQ31.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (13. Januar 2011)

Genau iss au en "Männerrad " dat muss wat wiegen !


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2011)

jup ich werd nen dhx 5 mit titan feder verbauen der liegt hier rum 
und nen pearl testen liegt auch rum 
vorne ne 2007 mz all m1 eta  da kommt ne 2011 rcv3 kartusche rein 
mit rohloff mavic 521  kommen so 15+kilo zusammen


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe weisse Supra 30 Felgen,SAPIM X-Ray mit Protone Naben bestellt. 1715gram im Annebot bei JÜ für EUR 499,--


----------



## Piefke (14. Januar 2011)

Mein LRS wird ein ganzes Stück günstiger und SAPIM X-Ray und Alunippel fallen in meiner Gewichstklasse aus - ich werd gewichtsmäßig knapp über 1900 g liegen mit Supra 30 oder um die 2000 g mit EQ31.


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Januar 2011)

so hier für interessierte meine leicht abgeänderte partlist

fanes m doch mit tapered und acros steuersatz schwarz elox
lyrik dh coil
roco tst coil
hammerschmidt fr
reverb stütze
hope klemme
burgtec mk3
lrs 721 oder 729 auf hope mit sapim force 
vr maxxis ardent hr maxxis advantage
race face atlas stealth lenker
thomson x4 50mm vorbau (hoffentlich nicht zu kurz)
hope tech m4 mit den saw discs 203
fizik aliante sattel
x9 short sw, x9 trigger mit hope hebelklemmen
kette mal schauen (kmc x9l oder shimano yumeya)
odi intense griffe

und alles schwatt und silber, decals kommen auch in schwarz


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2011)

mein wäre so:

Fanes Enduro XL
Roco Coil WC angepasst auf die Kennlinie
Totem Coil 1.5 (vorhanden)
Steuersatz: unten irgend ein guter 1.5IS, oben Nuke Proof 44IEEOS
Reverb 425mm mit SQLab 611
DT EX1750 mit Maxxis Minion DHF/R 2.5  (vorhanden)
Syntace Force 1.5 und Vector DH und Ergon E1L  (vorhanden)
RF NorthShore DH  (vorhanden) irgendwann XTR
XT Schaltkomponenten mit XTR Shifter (9 fach)und CN-7701

196cm & 0,1t


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

Mein neuer LRS für das Fanes:
Hope Pro II, silber,
No Tubes FLow, schwarz
Sapim CX-Ray und Sapim Alunippel
Gewicht ca. 1690 Gramm.


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Januar 2011)

so gerade die finale bestätigung zurück geschickt


----------



## VoikaZ (14. Januar 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so gerade die finale bestätigung zurück geschickt



Ich hatte noch ne Änderung (wegen dem Dämpfer) sobald ich ne Antwort hab geht meine auch raus


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Januar 2011)

aaah,vorhin bei aluT angerufen, nach preisen erkundigt, fanes in L erst wieder ab ende april....mörks
my first wildsau erst wieder nach ostern....aaaaaaaaaaaahhh

ich befürchte dieses jahr kein bike mehr hinzubekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> aaah,vorhin bei aluT angerufen, nach preisen erkundigt, fanes in L erst wieder ab ende april....mörks
> my first wildsau erst wieder nach ostern....aaaaaaaaaaaahhh
> 
> ich befürchte dieses jahr kein bike mehr hinzubekommen




Schätze aber dass es dir nicht unbedingt was bringen würde vom Fanes auf first Wildsau umzusteigen. Allein schon wegen der Rahmenhöhe.
Die Einsatzbereiche der beiden Bikes sind dann ja doch schon etwas unterscheidlich...


----------



## lhampe (14. Januar 2011)

Hab auch gerade meine Bestätigung verschickt.

Mann, jetzt werde ich noch ungeduldiger....


----------



## overslag (14. Januar 2011)

Hm bin auch am überlegen.....

Bin 173cm, s oder m??

Sind s oder m noch verfügbar in der ersten auslieferung?


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Schätze aber dass es dir nicht unbedingt was bringen würde vom Fanes auf first Wildsau umzusteigen. Allein schon wegen der Rahmenhöhe.
> Die Einsatzbereiche der beiden Bikes sind dann ja doch schon etwas unterscheidlich...



yep, meiner tochter ist das fanes aber noch ein wenig zu groß


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> hm bin auch am überlegen.....
> 
> Bin 173cm, s oder m??
> 
> Sind s oder m noch verfügbar in der ersten auslieferung?





Nimm M
Wenn du ganz lieb fragst, quetscht der Jü evtl. noch einen Rahmen bei der ersten Lieferung mit rein.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Januar 2011)

´M ist doch wohl eh noch erhältlich


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Nimm M
> Wenn du ganz lieb fragst, quetscht der Jü evtl. noch einen Rahmen bei der ersten Lieferung mit rein.



wieso m??
bei 173cm würd ich ehr s sagen


----------



## Osti (15. Januar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade meine Bestätigung verschickt.
> 
> Mann, jetzt werde ich noch ungeduldiger....




ja, so allmählich stellt sich eine gewisse Vorfreude ein. Habe eigentlich alle Teile beisammen, nur nen Sattel fehlt noch.


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wieso m??
> bei 173cm würd ich ehr s sagen



S??? bei 173???
Ich muß gestehen dass ich noch etwas kleiner bin und ein M genommen habe.
Ich habe mein aktuelles Bike vermessen. Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohr und Steuerrohr sind nahezu identisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

also ich hab bei 1,80 m mit 86er Schrittlänge ein "L" mir "M"-Sitzrohr bestellt.
Hab heut noch die Trailmaster in purple bei Runterfahre bestellt und somit ist hab ich auch alle Teile für den Aufbau 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

Warum bestellt ihr die Rahmen alle so klein???
Das Fanes ist sowieso schon so kompakt! Dazu noch eine voll versenkbare Sattelstütze.
Das Teil ist ein Enduro. Früher hieß das mal Tour (´nfahren).

Habt ihr euch mal vermessen (lassen)?


----------



## VoikaZ (15. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Warum bestellt ihr die Rahmen alle so klein???
> Das Fanes ist sowieso schon so kompakt! Dazu noch eine voll versenkbare Sattelstütze.
> Das Teil ist ein Enduro. Früher hieß das mal Tour (´nfahren).
> 
> Habt ihr euch mal vermessen (lassen)?



Hi,

also, das Fanes (L mit M-Sitzrohr) hat ein längeres Oberrohr und auch ein längeres Sitzrohr wie mein Froggy (Rh "S"), welches ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Ich bin mit dem Froggy super zurecht gekommen, schön verspielt und ich konnte auch Touren damit fahren. Hab aber das Fanes jetzt bewußt etwas länger bestellt, damit es noch tourentauglicher wird. Mit dem L-Sitzrohr wäre es mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze aber schon knapp geworden.
Meine Körpermaße kenn ich, wurde auch schon mehrfach vermessen, keine Sorge (komme aus dem Rennradbereich). Sicher könnte ich noch eine tourentauglichere Geo wählen, aber für meinen Einsatzbereich finde ich paßt das ganz gut. Für richtige Touren hab ich ja auch noch mein Cannondale 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (16. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 1,78 - M bestellt - passt aus Erfahrung.
Bei 1,73 würde ich auch eher zu S greifen, aber ich mag auch kompakte Rahmen.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Januar 2011)

ich bin 180 und hab mir ein m  mit s sitzrohrbestellt

das mit dem vermessen beim händler macht bei rennrädern sinn 
beim mtb ist net so sinnvoll evt noch beim cc

wenn wir mal  tretlager höhe 340mm+die überstandshöhe nehmen 376mm
bei gr M
da kommen wir auf auf 71,6cm 
da ist bei meinen 86cm schrittlänge ausreichend platz
oberrohrlänge ist 580 macht dann eine kommode sitzposition
um den berghoch zukommen 
bei einem S sitzrohr
430mm sitzrohr
175mm kurbel
= 605mm
da hab ich noch 26cm für die sattelstütze 
also ne 400er 
passt genau

ps:ich fahr immer sehr kompakte rahmen  
2souls
pulcro no remorse
zonenschein archimedes verkauft
pure power gran chaco (hängt noch imm keller)
nicolai bass(hatt mein bruder)


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Januar 2011)

bei mir wird es wohl auch das fanes werden.
zwie kleinigkeiten. ist die 135x12er steckachse beim rahmen dabei oder muss ich die extra ordern?
das tapered steuerrohr nutzt keinen integrierten oder semiintegrierten standart?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (16. Januar 2011)

Laut Jü werden die Rahmen generell ohne Achse geliefert.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Januar 2011)

du brauchst einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz, sowohl für oben (44mm Durchmesser) als auch unten (56mm Durchmesser).


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen kommt nackig, also keine Dämpfer und keine Achse. Der Steuersatz wäre nach SHIS Terminologie ein ZS 44 56. Jü bietet nun einen acros Aisxe22 mit 30% Rabatt zum Rahmen an, der kann mit 1 1/8 und tapered Gabeln gefahren werden, mit einem Steuersatzoberteil mit 44mm und externen Lagern, kann sogar eine 1.5 Gabel gefahren werden.

Ich bleib wohl bei dem L Rahmen, hatte aber auch mit dem M Sitzrohr geliebäugelt(gibts dann auch den M Sattelrohrwinkel?).
Mal alles durchgerechnet und die Sattelstütze in meinem M Morewood mit 46cm gecheckt, anscheinend hab ich in den letzten Jahren 10cm der Sattelstützenversenkbarkeit nicht genutzt, also kann das 4cm längere L Sattelrohr mit 75° wohl passen. Die Reverb muß ich whrscheinlich mit Sattelstützen QR fahren, da diese 12cm Versenkbarkeit nicht immer reichen werden.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich hab bei 1,80 m mit 86er Schrittlänge ein "L" mir "M"-Sitzrohr bestellt.
> Hab heut noch die Trailmaster in purple bei Runterfahre bestellt und somit ist hab ich auch alle Teile für den Aufbau
> ...




Sobald du das Bike fertig hast, sei doch bitte so nett und schicke mir ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Runterfahrer (16. Januar 2011)

Laut Facebook hat der Jü heute Fanes Teile geschweißt!!!


----------



## VoikaZ (16. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Sobald du das Bike fertig hast, sei doch bitte so nett und schicke mir ein paar Fotos.



Klar, mach ich 
Wobei ich eigentlich von allen gern ein Bild haben würd 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Osti (16. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Laut Facebook hat der Jü heute Fanes Teile geschweißt!!!



Bilders bitte


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Januar 2011)

Gibbet nich, aber:


> Alutech Bikes Germany Fanes Enduro goes into production, todays work bending 50 pairs of tubes for main frame...


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Januar 2011)

so nächstes bild bei fatzebug geklaut
rockerarm


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Januar 2011)

Das ist mal verdammt scharf. Hach freu ich mich auf die Bikepark-Version...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (17. Januar 2011)

wer hat auch schon eine "Produktionsbestätigung"  ?


----------



## VoikaZ (17. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich bleib wohl bei dem L Rahmen, hatte aber auch mit dem M Sitzrohr geliebäugelt(gibts dann auch den M Sattelrohrwinkel?).



Hi Volker,

ich hab mit Jürgen ausgemacht, das er mir nen L-Sitzrohrwinkel macht 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Januar 2011)

welchen steuersatz werdet ihr denn so verbauen?

und kann mir irgendwer eine 135x12 steckachse empfehlen. sixpack und superstar bieten ja leider nur 150er an


----------



## checkb (17. Januar 2011)

Nimm die von Jü oder Nicolai.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Januar 2011)

bisken schwer


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Januar 2011)

Nimm die von JÃ¼ in Aluminium, ca 68g sind nahezu ungeschlagen. Morewood hat eine mit 73g. Hadley wiegt 74g.  Der Steuersatz von acros ist preislich auch ungeschlagen mit 62â¬, da die eigentlich noch gÃ¼nstigeren FSA und Cane Creek noch nicht zu kaufen sind.

@Voikaz, klingt gut.


@H. B.O.  NÃ¶, hab aber erst heute gefaxt. Wann haste denn bestellt und welche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe?


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Januar 2011)

moin die damen   
ich wollt gestern ja noch was aus fatzebug einstellen

""Alutech Bikes Germany
Fanes Enduro goes into production, todays work bending 50 pairs of tubes for main frame...
Sonntag um 18:04 · Gefällt mirGefällt mir nicht mehr · Kommentieren · Feedback anzeigen (12)Feedback verbergen (12)


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nimm die von Jü in Aluminium, ca 68g sind nahezu ungeschlagen....



Leider scheint es keine hohlen Achsen in 135mm zu geben. Die Sixpack Nailer ist selbst in 150mm fast 20% leichter.

Mit Mutter 57g ohne 48g


----------



## VoikaZ (18. Januar 2011)

Yeah, gerade ne Mail vom Jü bekommen, das mein Hauptrahmen heut gefertigt wird 
Klasse Support 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (18. Januar 2011)

next pic:


----------



## H.B.O (18. Januar 2011)

cooles pic... hab m (stinknormal) genommen und mitte dez bestellt


----------



## kidsmooth (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade am Ãberlegen welcher LRS ins Fanes kommt? Was nehmt ihr so? Ich wollte ca. 400â¬ ausgeben. Wiege selbst 93kg, die LRer sollten also auch was aushalten. Danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten!


----------



## H.B.O (18. Januar 2011)

ich glaub das wurde schon mal diskutiert. fahre hope pro II ZTR Flow sapim x-Ray kosten normal mehr aber ich habdie neulich (vermutl. bei r2) im Sonderangebot gesehen. Die kombi ist leicht aber stabil


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wird´s:
Hope II pro
NS Trailmaster weiß


----------



## H.B.O (18. Januar 2011)

weiß jemand ob man den Winkelsteuersatz von alutech ohne werkzeug (oder nur mit gummihammer) wechseln kann (der steuersatz ist geschlitzt)

...ja ich weiß dass das fanes grds. ein taperrohr hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (18. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> welchen steuersatz werdet ihr denn so verbauen?
> 
> und kann mir irgendwer eine 135x12 steckachse empfehlen. sixpack und superstar bieten ja leider nur 150er an


Hi, 

Steuersatz kommt bei mir ein Reset Wan.5 in purple.
Stecksachse weiß ich noch nicht, denk ich nehm ne Maxle.



Piefke schrieb:


> Bei mir wird´s:
> Hope II pro
> NS Trailmaster weiß



Bei mir:
Hope Pro II
NS Trailmaster purple

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> NS Trailmaster purple


Bei welcher Rahmenfarbe und Gabel?


----------



## VoikaZ (18. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bei welcher Rahmenfarbe und Gabel?



Rahmensfarbe: raw
Gabel: Lyric Coil DH weiß; Manitou Nixon vielleicht auch in raw, mal schauen


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

An raw hatte ich auch gedacht, dann aber verworfen wegen (gelegentlichem) Wintereinsatz. Als Gabel übernehm ich die 36 VAN RC2 vom Fritzz.


----------



## VoikaZ (18. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich hab auch lange überlegt, weil ich auch im Winter den Wald unsicher mache. Hilft nix, muß ich eben schaun, das ich Straße ganz vermeide und wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt das Bike danach abwaschen.
Wobei, auf Dein rotes Fanes bin ich auch schon gespannt


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Januar 2011)

rahmen raw, acros steuersatz, superstar switch evo naben & ns trailmaster schwarz,
gabel wahrscheinlich bos deville
steckachse weiß ich immer noch nicht


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Januar 2011)

An alle zukünftigen Fanes Fahrer und Hope Bremsen Verwender. 
Nach Rücksprache mit Hope UK gibt es für die aktuellen Bremsen keinen passenden Adapter. 
Es wäre jedoch möglich eine 208mm Scheibe schneiden zu lassen. Diese ist dann jedoch nicht als floating erhältlich.

Sonst sind nur noch Eigenbaulösungen möglich.


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> An alle zukünftigen Fanes Fahrer und Hope Bremsen Verwender.
> Nach Rücksprache mit Hope UK gibt es für die aktuellen Bremsen keinen passenden Adapter.
> Es wäre jedoch möglich eine 208mm Scheibe schneiden zu lassen. Diese ist dann jedoch nicht als floating erhältlich.
> 
> Sonst sind nur noch Eigenbaulösungen möglich.


Schöner Sch...
Warum gibt die Bremsaufnahme beim Fanes auch nicht für 8" PM?
Ist das eigentlich so ein großer Aufwand für den Jü?


----------



## VoikaZ (18. Januar 2011)

Hm, das ist schon ärgerlich. Sicher eine Aufnhame für 8" wäre schon praktischer gewesen.
Hilft ja nix, werd ich mir wohl selber was basteln


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

Ich werd mal den Jü fragen, was machbar ist.
Ansonsten muss mir der Jürgen (ein Bekannter, nicht der von Alutech) was fräsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (18. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich werd mal den Jü fragen, was machbar ist.



Könntest dann nur hier schreiben, was er zu dem "Problem" sagt.
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## lhampe (18. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> An alle zukünftigen Fanes Fahrer und Hope Bremsen Verwender.
> Nach Rücksprache mit Hope UK gibt es für die aktuellen Bremsen keinen passenden Adapter.
> Es wäre jedoch möglich eine 208mm Scheibe schneiden zu lassen. Diese ist dann jedoch nicht als floating erhältlich.
> 
> Sonst sind nur noch Eigenbaulösungen möglich.



Hatte für später mal mit ner Hope geliebäugelt.
Das gilt aber nur für die 203er Scheibe? Die 183  sollte ja ohne Adapter passen. Sonst hätte ich mit meiner 180er Shimano ja auch ein Problem.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Runterfahrer (18. Januar 2011)

Es wäre eigendlich kein Problem da selber was zu basteln.

Ich habe jetzt auch schon X Anfragen wegen Fanes und Hope. Dazu habe ich dem Jü auch gemailt. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

der Jü fährt hier ja auch eine 203er Scheibe


----------



## lhampe (18. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> der Jü fährt hier ja auch eine 203er Scheibe



SRAM/AVID scheinen ja auch nen passenden Adapter zu haben.
Ist die Frage ob der Adapter auch zu anderen Sätteln kompatibel ist


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Januar 2011)

Ah so, für hope ist es also einfacher eine 208mm Scheibe zu bauen als einen adapter für einen rear Postmount standard, der nun schon seit zwei Jahren so vorgestellt ist?! Gut bis auf Avid hats echt keiner hingekriegt, aber in der Zeit gabs massenhaft neue Dämpfer und Gabeln.

Ich fahre, zum Glück, hinten eh 183mm. 
So wie ich das verstanden hab, ist die Bremsaufnahme nicht fest am Rahmen, sondern ein eigenes Teil, damit man es der Kettenstrebenlänge anpassen kann. Sollte ja dann nicht so wild sein, das für ein paar Leute anzupassen.
Komplett auf 8" hinten zu gehen, halte ich für weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## Osti (18. Januar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> SRAM/AVID scheinen ja auch nen passenden Adapter zu haben.
> Ist die Frage ob der Adapter auch zu anderen Sätteln kompatibel ist



das sollte idR so sein. Ich fahre seit fast 10 Jahren Hope und habe mittlerweile nen Fundus an Adaptern im Keller u.a. auch diverse Non-Hope-Adapter. Das einzige was vorne mal nicht passte war der elends breite Avid Adapter mit den Nieten der Hope Floatings. Mich würde nur mal interessieren welcher Avid Adapter das auf dem Bild vom Jü ist...


----------



## Piefke (18. Januar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> Mich würde nur mal interessieren welcher Avid Adapter das auf dem Bild vom Jü ist...


Facebook-Fotokommentar: "Fanes mit großer Bremsscheibe hinten. Mittels Avid Adapter von der Gabel  PM6" auf PM7" kann in Verbindung mit der Avid Bremse eine 203er Scheibe  an der Fanes montiert werden. Die Bremsbeläge liegen perfekt an."


----------



## Osti (18. Januar 2011)

danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2011)

Zur Bremsenfrage kann ich vielleicht was aus dem feindlichen Lager beitragen 
Bei LV gibts ja auch seit kurzem 7'' PM Aufnahmen am Hinterbau. An dem Rad fahre ich eine Hope M4 mit einer 203 Scheibe. Als Adapter hab ich einen Shimano 6'' auf 7'' PM Adapter (fürs VR) genommen. Passt perfekt. Das tolle rolleyes an den Shimpanso Adaptern ist, dass die so schöne Fertigungstoleranzen haben, dass sich mit ein bisschen Durchprobieren auch einer findet, der eine nicht korrekt abgefräste PM-Aufnahme am Rahmen passend macht (Kommentarlos ).
Prinzipiell sollte aber jeder 6'' -> 7'' PM Adapter fürs Vorderrad dafür funktionieren, um bei einer 7'' PM Aufnahme am HR eine 203er Scheibe fahren zu können (sofern er nicht zu breit baut oder andere Späße). Hope muss es also nicht unbedingt sein, und die 208 mm Scheibe brauchts auch nicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Januar 2011)

ich denk 
da werd ich mir ein paar passende tonnen drehen lassen +hoch feste schrauben 
und meine quad dh mit einer 203 scheibe fahrn


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Januar 2011)

Danke Scylla, das sind dch mal gute Infos.

Böser Wolf, prima Bremse, bin ich auch gerne gefahren.


----------



## kidsmooth (19. Januar 2011)

Heißt das "RAW" beim Fanes wirklich nacktes Alu ohne Lack oder Ähnliches? Oder ist da zumindest ne Schicht Klarlack drüber? Rohes Alu sähe nach ner Fahrt auf einer mit Salz gestreuten Straße wohl nicht mehr so schön aus.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Januar 2011)

Raw ist in diesem Fall wirklich raw  - sprich: ohne Klarlack.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Böser Wolf, prima Bremse



jup seh ich auch so 
die siehste auch nicht oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kidsmooth (19. Januar 2011)

Habe ich das mit der Bremsaufnahme richtig verstanden? Postmount 185 bedeutet ich kann ne Postmountbremse mit ner 185mm Bremsscheibe ohne Adapter fahren?


----------



## Piefke (19. Januar 2011)

kidsmooth schrieb:


> Postmount 185 bedeutet ich kann ne Postmountbremse mit ner 185mm Bremsscheibe ohne Adapter fahren?


Genau.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2011)

kidsmooth schrieb:


> Habe ich das mit der Bremsaufnahme richtig verstanden? Postmount 185 bedeutet ich kann ne Postmountbremse mit ner 185mm Bremsscheibe ohne Adapter fahren?





edit:a little to late,sorry


----------



## Osti (19. Januar 2011)

überraschenderweise hatte mein local bike dealer den passenden Adapter vorrätig, das Problem wäre also auch gelöst. Der Plan-B Dämpfer ist heute auch angekommen, die Pedale sollten auch in den nächsten Tagen kommen, fehlt nur noch nen leichter, schwarzer Sattel... und der Rahmen


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> überraschenderweise hatte mein local bike dealer den passenden Adapter vorrätig, das Problem wäre also auch gelöst. Der Plan-B Dämpfer ist heute auch angekommen, die Pedale sollten auch in den nächsten Tagen kommen, fehlt nur noch nen leichter, schwarzer Sattel... und der Rahmen



Das ist doch ein Fall für den SLR. Im übrigen gefällt mir der Fanes-Rahmen immer besser...vielleicht ein Fall für das neue Bikeprojekt.


----------



## Piefke (19. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage an alle Stahlfeder - Fanes - Fahrer:
Welche Federhärte nehmt ihr bnei welcher Masse?


----------



## Johnny Jape (20. Januar 2011)

das wird bei mir auch wieder ein rumgespiele mit der federhärte

hatte im keiler ne 500er bei knapp über 0,11 tonnen zuladung
am enduro mit ner 200er ebl fahre ich 650
jü meinte ich sollte mich eher an der federhärte des keilers orientieren
werde wohl erst mal ne 550er und ne 600er bestellen, denke eine davon wird passen


----------



## VoikaZ (20. Januar 2011)

Ich werd bei ca. 90 kg nackig in Richtung 450, oder 500 testen.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Ich werd bei ca. 90 kg nackig in Richtung 450, oder 500 testen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> 
> Volker



ich denk die richtung ist gut 
ich werd ne 450 ti testen 

müsste vom übersetzungsverhältniss gut passen bei meinen fahrfertigen 90kilo


ach nur noch ein paar wochen dann wissen wir es


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2011)

gibt doch genug rechner für die feder-rate online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (20. Januar 2011)

Laut diversen Rechnern komm ich auch so um die 450 raus bei 90 kg - schwanke noch zwischen 400 und 450.


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nimm die von Jü in Aluminium, ca 68g sind nahezu ungeschlagen. Morewood hat eine mit 73g. [...]



Die Syntace X-12 Achse bringts auf 38g und hat bei mir 1-2 Tage DH in PdS mit gebrochener Nabenachse (Pro2) überlebt, prinzipiell müsste da also noch Potential sein. Evtl. besteht ja - wenn man zugriff auf spanende Maschinen hat  - die Möglichkeit die Achsplatte des Fanes kompatibel zu der X-12 Achse zu bekommen, müsste man die Konstruktion genauer sehen. 

*edit*: Und auf Facebook gibts erste Bilder die einen kompletten Hauptrahmen erahnen lassen .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2011)

Jan84, das Gewicht der X12 ergibt sich aus ein paar einfachen Punkten(fehlende Mutter, kleiner Kopf, hohlgebort). Das ist also gar nicht so wundersam, und dafür ist der Aufwand, für die paar Gramm, das Ausfallende passen zu machen etwas zu hoch, das Alutech Ausfallende hat ja auch ein paar coole features. Wenn man eine leichte Lösung haben will, wäre es vielleicht einfacher die Sixpack 150er zu kürzen und das Gewinde weiter zu schneiden. Sowas fährt ein Bekannter im DH Einsatz ohne Probleme, aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Osti (21. Januar 2011)

danke, die Wippe sieht mir aber noch nicht nach der Version von 2 Seiten vorher aus....


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Januar 2011)

Ist sie auch nicht, das ist noch das Teil vom Proto. Die okinal Serien rocker arms bekommen ein dreieckiges flipchip.
das einizige hydrogeformte Teil, das Sattelrohr, sieht doch ganz gut aus, auch das Steuerrohr ist fein. Das hätte ich mal gerne auf der Waage.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe heute nochmal kurz mit dem Jü tel. Er weiß um das "Problem" mit der Kompatibilität der Sattelaufnahme. Zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt läßt sich das nicht mehr ändern. 
Für die Zukunft ist jedoch eine Überarbeitung geplant. 
Vorerst müßen die zukünftigen Fanes Fahrer also mit eigenen Lösungen zurechtkommen. Sollte aber nicht das riesen Problem sein.


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Januar 2011)

gibt ja scheiben, feilen und andere sachen im keller


----------



## Piefke (21. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Vorerst müßen die zukünftigen Fanes Fahrer also mit eigenen Lösungen zurechtkommen. Sollte aber nicht das riesen Problem sein.


Es ist kein Riesen - Problem, aber es ist unschön.
Und so schwer kann das doch nicht sein, die Aufnahme auf Wunsch auf 8" PM zu machen.


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Januar 2011)

bloß nicht hinten ne 8" aufnahmne.
als option ok, aber nicht als standard lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (22. Januar 2011)

fast ein Tag ohne Eintrag hier, dem kann ich abhelfen.
Heute ist meine Lyrik gekommen, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Radl und dann kanns los gehen.

Da ich ohnehin hinten ne 180er Bremse geplant habe stört mich die 7" PM nicht. Falls ich mal aufrüsten will muß ich halt frickeln.


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> bloß nicht hinten ne 8" aufnahmne.


8" PM wäre optimal.
Es ist ja schließlich ein Enduro und kein Kindergeburtstag auf dem Ponnyhof.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2011)

also ich brauch hinten keine große scheibe,
brauch ich nicht am dh bike und dann schon gar nicht am enduro.
ich denke die alternative eine 8" ran schrauben zu können, sollte die mehrheit der nutzer überzeugen


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> also ich brauch hinten keine große scheibe,
> brauch ich nicht am dh bike und dann schon gar nicht am enduro.
> ich denke die alternative eine 8" ran schrauben zu können, sollte die mehrheit der nutzer überzeugen



Ohne dir nahezutreten zu wollen, es geht nicht darum ob DU eine große Scheibe brauchst.
Es geht um das generelle Problem der Kompatibilität. Ich möchte auch nicht groß die Hintergünde erfragen warum der Jü diesen Extrawurst Kram von Avid unterstützt.
Bei neuen, modernen Rahmen sollte es möglich sein jede Scheibengröße aller Hersteller fahren zu können. Das wird nur mit möglich wenn man eine gängige Bremssattelaufnahme konstruiert. D.h. ISO2000 oder PM6" für hinten.

By the way: ich fahre im DH eine Gustav mit 160mm hinten...


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2011)

ich glaube wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geredet..
hatte die art der aufnahme nicht berücksichtigt, sondern nur die größe der scheibe betrachtet.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

runterfahrer, ist das wirklich ein 185mm standard? pm7(180mm) hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber warum ein maß, das nur ein Hersteller verwendet? nach ein paar rechnereien, bin ich nun nicht mehr sicher, ob meine M4 183mm paßt, die sitzt schon beim IS2000 mmit adapter knapp. 

Rein von der Bremsscheibengröße, seh ich es ähnlich wie bobtailoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

Der Jü meinte, um auf 6" zu gehen, wäre zu wenig Material da. Aber verlängern auf 8" müsste doch gehen. Es dürfte doch auch kein Problem sein, die paar mm abzufräsen, um auf 180 bzw. 183 zu kommen und dann kann man wieder Standart-Adapter (plus 20 mm) nehmen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, der 180mm standard wäre sinniger. Spacer kann man locker nachlegen, aber die Aufnahme plan abfräsen kann man nicht mal eben zu hause machen.


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

Die Bremsaufnahme ist ja auch nur geschraubt, die kann man doch in verschiedenen Optionen anbieten, da könnte jeder ohne Adapter, Scheiben.. seinen Bremssattel dranschrauben.


----------



## VoikaZ (23. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Bremsaufnahme ist ja auch nur geschraubt, die kann man doch in verschiedenen Optionen anbieten, da könnte jeder ohne Adapter, Scheiben.. seinen Bremssattel dranschrauben.



So wäre es wohl am Besten. Dann kann jeder fahren, was er will...


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Die Tech M4 passt mit ein paar Veränderungen. Nicht am Rahmen rumfräsen sondern am Adapter.
Wenn es so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle....
Das Fanes hat wohl soetwas wie PM7", Standard ist 6" oder 8". Fanes liegt also dazwischen. Somit sind 183mm und 203mm Scheiben zu klein. Der Bremssattel steht über und die Beläge liegen nicht komplett auf der Reibfläche. Also muß Material weg.
Ich werde einen Hope Adapter "H" (für std. PM zu 183mm) oder "C" (std. PM zu 203mm) nehmen und dort solange Material abnehmen bis es mit einer 203mm (183mm) Scheibe passt. Je nach Toleranz bis zu ca. 2,5mm. Das ganze natürlich mit größter Sorgfalt per Hand oder entsprechenden Maschinen. Ich habe das Glück in meiner Straße ein paar Häuser weiter eine Hinterhof Maschinenbau Firma zu haben.

Auf meine Anfrage bei Hope wurde mir auch angeboten eine 208mm Scheibe zu schneiden. Die wäre aber nur Stahl und keine floating. Will ich nich...

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass ich richtig gedacht habe... Bitte berichtigt mich falls ich Quark geschrieben habe.


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Zitat von Piefke  
Die Bremsaufnahme ist ja auch nur geschraubt, die kann man doch in verschiedenen Optionen anbieten, da könnte jeder ohne Adapter, Scheiben.. seinen Bremssattel dranschrauben. 





VoikaZ schrieb:


> So wäre es wohl am Besten. Dann kann jeder fahren, was er will...




Das hatte ich mit dem Jü mal Tel kurz besprochen. Wird es wohl auch geben. Jedoch nicht jetzt zwischendrin. 
Habe ich aber schonmal weiter vorne im Tread geschrieben.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell finde ich es ja nicht übel sich auf die mittlere Scheibengröße einzulassen, das ist ja gar nicht so verkehrt bei einem Enduro, da wird jeder bei 180mm anfangen. LV hat sich ja auch auf pm7 geeinigt, weil da 160mm discs eher unwahrscheinlich sind und da paßt einiges, trotz Fertigungstoleranzen.

Ich werde wohl mal fragen, onb mir der Jü die Bremsaufnahme auf 180mm runterraspeln kann, dann kann ich meine 183mm adater/spacerlos fahren.


----------



## VoikaZ (23. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Tech M4 passt mit ein paar Veränderungen. Nicht am Rahmen rumfräsen sondern am Adapter.
> Wenn es so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle....
> Das Fanes hat wohl soetwas wie PM7", Standard ist 6" oder 8". Fanes liegt also dazwischen. Somit sind 183mm und 203mm Scheiben zu klein. Der Bremssattel steht über und die Beläge liegen nicht komplett auf der Reibfläche. Also muß Material weg.
> Ich werde einen Hope Adapter "H" (für std. PM zu 183mm) oder "C" (std. PM zu 203mm) nehmen und dort solange Material abnehmen bis es mit einer 203mm (183mm) Scheibe passt. Je nach Toleranz bis zu ca. 2,5mm. Das ganze natürlich mit größter Sorgfalt per Hand oder entsprechenden Maschinen. Ich habe das Glück in meiner Straße ein paar Häuser weiter eine Hinterhof Maschinenbau Firma zu haben.



Hi Sören,

ich hab auch schon nen Shimano +20mm Adapter hier liegen. Den werd ich für den Anfang auch verwenden (bis es eben die Lösung von Jürgen gibt). Ich werd den Adapter ebenfalls abfräsen bis es paßt (kann ich schnell mal in der Mittagspause machen) 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2011)

ich wollte eig am enduro schon hinten eine 160er scheibe nutzen, aber dramatisch ist es für mich nun nicht auf die 185er variante zu gehen


----------



## prallax (23. Januar 2011)

Was für ein Stress mit diesen PM Aufnahmen! Dabei gab es eigentlich schon den perfekten und stressfreien Standard für hinten, wo jede Bremse und jede Scheibengröße ohne Probleme passt: IS2000.

Irgend eine ****-Firma hat gemeint, sie ist so fortschrittlich und macht jetzt auch PM für hinten und alle Hersteller scheinen jetzt mitziehen zu müssen, weil die Kunden jeden Schmarn glauben und danach verlangen.

Hoffentlich bekommt wenigstens die FR-Version keine PM hinten, damit ich meine Gustl weiterfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

PM ist schon nicht schlecht, weil die meisten Bremssattel ja auch PM sind. So kann man schön clean ohne Adapter die Bremse montieren - das sieht an meiner Wildsau bei der 66 richtig gut aus.
Wenn die FR-version PM bekommt, dann aber hoffentlich 8".


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Gibt eigendlich keinen Stress. Es gibt PM 6" und 8". Jeder Hersteller (Avid auch?) hat dafür passende Scheiben und Adapter. 
Blöd nur dass der Jü da jetzt eine PM7" dran zaubert. Da passt Avid aber viele andere nicht mehr ohne weiteres.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich hat man auch nur ein mal den stress, man muß es ja nur mal ans laufen kriegen. ich finde PM 6 und 7(adapterlose 180/183mm Lösung) recht sinnig, bei pm8 fehlt mir halt die abwärtzkompatiblität. Richtig dämlich ist dann aber der Avid Zwischenschritt mit 185mm, die 185mm hätte man auch mit Spacern erreicht.
 fürs Fanes AM kommt hoffentlich pm6. IS2000 hatte eigentlich einen großen Vorteil, die Bremse konnte ab-und wieder anmontiert werden, ohne das sich die Sattelpositione geändert hat.

wo ist eigentlich schlabbelstefan, vielleicht kann er dazu noch was beitragen?


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Januar 2011)

anderes thema,
welche HR variante habt ihr gewählt mit welcher naben version?
135, 142, qr irgendwas!?


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

HR: 135 x 12 Hope pro 2


----------



## lhampe (23. Januar 2011)

Nun bin ich wieder völlig verwirrt was die Bremse hinten angeht. Kann ich nun meine Shimano XT mit 180er Scheibe anbauen oder nicht? Hab wenig Lust die eloxierte Bremsaufnahme gleich wieder abzufräsen, ich befürchte aber darauf läuft es hinaus. Oder besorge mir besser ne 185/183 Scheibe für die XT?

Ich bin nicht überzeugt das z. B. die Shimano Adapter von 160 auf 180 gleich den Avid von 160 auf 185 sind usw. 
Ist bei allen Bremszangen die relative Position und Ausrichtung des Belags zu den Aufnahmepunkten gleich? Falls nicht funktioniert die Rechnung Scheibe x mm größer, also Adapter mit x mm Offset nicht.

Hat jemand die Maße für die Standart PM6" Aufnahme? 

Vielleicht wäre es gut wenn Jürgen oder Stefan mal die Maße der Bremsaufnahme veröffentlicht damit man  in Ruhe prüfen kann was geht und was nicht. Dann bekommt der Jürgen auch nicht alle halbe Stunde deswegen nen Anruf und kann in Ruhe Fanes bauen.

Ich glaub ich geh jetzt Schlammbiken um den Kopf frei zu bekommen....


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

Da ich den bisherigen LRS beibehalte 135mm mit 10mm Reverse Steckachse. 
142er sind auch nur 135er Naben mit 3,5mm längeren Endhülsen, damit die Einfädelhilfe noch am Rahmen Platz hat.


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2011)

jetzt komm ich nicht mehr mit...

gibts jetzt verschiedene PM 7'' Standards? Einen für 185 und einen für 180 mm Scheiben? 

Am LV sollte eigentlich die PM 7 Aufnahme für 180 mm adapterlos funktionieren. Nur dass das bei der ersten Charge Rahmen wohl nicht ganz so geklappt hat, wie angenommen... 

Auf noch so einen Bremsscheiben-Stress hab ich nun so gar keine Lust 

Am besten fände ich, wenn man sich den Standard einfach auswählen könnte! Ist ja eh samt Ausfallende austauschbar, also wäre das ja nur ein kleines Frästeil, das eben in mehreren Versionen angeboten werden müsste. Wegen mir auch gerne gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis.
Ich würde für meinen Teil das gute alte IS wählen. U-Scheiben hab ich eh genügend zu Hause .
Und eine be*** Avid kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad. Hab aktuell am Winterrad das Vergnügen mit einer, und kann's gar nicht erwarten, bis die kaputt geht, damit ich mir guten Gewissens eine schöne Hope dranschrauben kann.


----------



## prallax (23. Januar 2011)

In der Praxis scheints aber nicht so unproblematisch zu sein. Einige Liteville Besitzer haben ihren Rahmen nachfräsen lassen müssen, damit eine 180er Scheibe passt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7573532&postcount=18
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7574916&postcount=22

Weiterer Nachteil von PM ist, man hat eine Gewinde im Rahmen. Wenn das kaputt geht hat man wieder Stress!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

prallax schrieb:


> Weiterer Nachteil von PM ist, man hat eine Gewinde im Rahmen. Wenn das kaputt geht hat man wieder Stress!


Ist ja beim Fanes zum Glück nicht direkt der Rahmen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> gibts jetzt verschiedene PM 7'' Standards? Einen für 185 und einen für 180 mm Scheiben?



Das ist halt die Frage, wie groß der Unterschied ohne alles ist. Normalerweise sind 6" ca.160mm, 7" ca.180mm und 8" 203mm. 
Jetzt ist haltdie Frage, wie Avid auf die 185mm für ihre Scheiben kommt. Es könnte auch sein, das diese 185mm mit den Pfannenspacern erreicht werden, dann könnten die 180er mit Glück passen, bzw, auch die 183er. beim radius hat man dann den Unterschied von 2,5-1mm als Spielraum am Reibring.


----------



## VoikaZ (23. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> HR: 135 x 12 Hope pro 2



Bei mir auch. In Kombination mit ner Maxle.


----------



## Osti (23. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. In Kombination mit ner Maxle.



bietet Jü die Ausfallenden mit Maxle-Gewinde an?


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind 6" ca.160mm, 7" ca.180mm und 8" 203mm.


Das ist das Verrückte, richtig umgerechnet ergibt sich:
6" = 152,4 mm
7" = 177,8 mm
8" = 203,2 mm


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> bietet Jü die Ausfallenden mit Maxle-Gewinde an?


Davon gehe ich aus.
Ich hab ja auch gleich eine Achser mitbestellt, wenn das nicht passt, hätte es sicher ein antwort gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (23. Januar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> bietet Jü die Ausfallenden mit Maxle-Gewinde an?



Ich hoffe schon. Also ich hab mal nachgefragt und da meinte der Jürgen, das geht. Ist allerdigs schon ne Zeit her, ich hoffe, das hat sich nicht geändert. 
Ansonsten muß ich mir noch ne Achse holen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. In Kombination mit ner Maxle.



Bei Hope Naben und anderen ( Chris King) bitte aufpassen und kein Maxle light verwenden. Es kann zu Achsbrüchen kommen und zwar genau an der Stelle wo der Freilauf im Inneren der Nabe abschließt.

Ich habe mir das Fanes mit 135 x 12 bestellt und nehme die "normale" Alusteckachse vom Jü.


----------



## Osti (23. Januar 2011)

wenn ihr das so beim Jü geordert habt, dann gehe ich auch davon aus, dass das passt. Ich habe ne 135/10mm Steckachse genommen, bin mir aber auch noch nicht 100% sicher, wie die "geklemmt" wird, da auf den Fotos beide Seiten der Ausfallenden  "glatt" aussehen....


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Marzocchi 12mm Schnellspannachse bestellt - sollte doch passen, oder?


----------



## Osti (23. Januar 2011)

das sieht mir nach ner 12mm Version aus...









mir gefällt die cleane Lösung wie auf der ALutech-Homepage allerdings deutlich besser


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> das sieht mir nach ner 12mm Version aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja noch der Prototyp.
Bei der Serie sieht das auch etwas anders aus. Da sind einige Details überarbeitet. Die Kettenstreben sind jetzt auch vernünftig gebogen und bestehen, so wie ich das sehe, auch nur noch aus einem Teil ohne Schweißnaht. 
Deutlich ist mir aufgefallen dass am Sitzrohr die Halterung für die Wippe nicht mehr angeschweißt sondern (hydro) geformt ist. 
Schade eigendlich... Sah ganz gut aus als es geschweißt war. Wird aber wohl ungeschweißt leichter sein.


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Hope Naben und anderen ( Chris King) bitte aufpassen und kein Maxle light verwenden. Es kann zu Achsbrüchen kommen und zwar genau an der Stelle wo der Freilauf im Inneren der Nabe abschließt.
> 
> Ich habe mir das Fanes mit 135 x 12 bestellt und nehme die "normale" Alusteckachse vom Jü.



Du meinst ungefähr hier  (steckte ne Syntace X12 drin)? 




Wieso ist die Maxle light problematisch?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Beim Maxle light ist die Steckachse im Mittelteil verjüngt. Das unterstüzen manche Nabenachsen nicht.
Ich habe diese Info auch von Hope direkt weil dort wohl des öfteren Achsen reklamamiert worden.
Ich selber hatte nur einen Fall.
Kann aber auch sein dass gar nix passiert.


----------



## ibislover (23. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Beim Maxle light ist die Steckachse im Mittelteil verjüngt. Das unterstüzen manche Nabenachsen nicht.
> Ich habe diese Info auch von Hope direkt weil dort wohl des öfteren Achsen reklamamiert worden.
> Ich selber hatte nur einen Fall.
> Kann aber auch sein dass gar nix passiert.


das gilt aber hauptsächlich für hope! da kommt die aber auch bei nicht verjüngten achsen vor.
die von dir erwähnten chris king haben das problem nicht!!

das problem gibt es schon lange, nur hope will es wohl nicht einsehen und was ändern.


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

Die Pro II Evo kommen in Kürze. Dort ist die Achse und Lager anders.
Chris King Achsen sind auch gebrochen wegen Maxle light!

Das ganze gehört aber nicht in den Fanes Tread....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (23. Januar 2011)

hast du mal ein bild?
offizielle aussage von Hadley, Hope, WTB, Chris King, DT Swiss ist, dass sie keine solide spann-achse als support der nabenachse brauchen.

alle die achse sehen im printip aus wie diese king achse (die habe ich auch und wenn du unten gepostet hope mal im vergleich in der hand hattest, weißt was qualität ist).








hier sieht man eine maxle, eine gebrochene hope 2 achse und eine hope 2 achse die bald brechen wird.
warum, kann man glaube ich auch ganz gut sehen.







back to topic.


----------



## Piefke (23. Januar 2011)

Noch mal was zur Kefü:
Die Kefü selbst kommt ja wohl Ende März.
Sind die Aufnahmen dafür sereinmäßig schon im Rahmen drin?


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Januar 2011)

Ist wohl schon alles für die Kefü vorbereitet. Interimsmäßig fahre ich erstmal die günstige superstar comp.


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Januar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> hast du mal ein bild?
> offizielle aussage von Hadley, Hope, WTB, Chris King, DT Swiss ist, dass sie keine solide spann-achse als support der nabenachse brauchen.
> 
> alle die achse sehen im printip aus wie diese king achse (die habe ich auch und wenn du unten gepostet hope mal im vergleich in der hand hattest, weißt was qualität ist).
> ...



Direkte tel. Aussage von Robin Warne: Es gab Probleme mit Maxle light. Das ist uns bekannt.

Ich WEIß dass auch andere Nabenachsen genau deswegen gebrochen sind!
Das betrifft nicht nur Chris King. Ob die das jetzt zugeben wollen, sei also dahin gestellt.
Wie gesagt mir ist nur ein Fall bei Hope persönlich bekannt. Zudem hat mich das noch überrascht.
Und das ganze gehört NICHT in den Fanes Tread! Ich schreibe dazu nichts mehr hier.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Noch mal was zur Kefü:
> Die Kefü selbst kommt ja wohl Ende März.
> Sind die Aufnahmen dafür sereinmäßig schon im Rahmen drin?





da hab ich wieder was verpasst.
welche kefü?


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Januar 2011)

Die hier.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Januar 2011)

ok, wäre sicherlich eine schöne alternative falls ich vorne mal auf 2-fach umrüste

danke!


----------



## Runterfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

Grade eben bei Facebook die neuen Fotos vom Fanes entdeckt... Ein leichtes sabbern konnte ich nicht vermeiden.

An dieser Stelle meine Hochachtung an den Jü und seine Arbeit. Die Teile hat er am Sonntag geschweißt!


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Januar 2011)

da  es ja immer leute ohne gesichtsbuch gibt
klau ich halt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Januar 2011)

@ böser wolf: Weiter klauen is ausdrücklich erwünscht!!!

Die Schweiß ergebnisse lassen ja einen den Sabber überlaufen


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Januar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> da  es ja immer leute ohne gesichtsbuch gibt
> klau ich halt wieder


Vielen Dank, böser Wolf


----------



## lhampe (24. Januar 2011)

die Bilder so zusammen sehen ja noch cooler als einzeln aus.

Will endlich dran schrauben...


----------



## H.B.O (24. Januar 2011)

und die teile sind auch auf dem weg gogogo


----------



## mane87 (24. Januar 2011)

Hier noch ein geklautes Bild  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kreisel (25. Januar 2011)

Jürgen in Action....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper68 (25. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wieviel Stück in der limeted Edition gefertigt werden?

Geile Bilder, Jü gogogogo.......sabber, lechz, haben will,
jetzt, gleich,sofort Fanes fahrn....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Januar 2011)

Jürgen sprach von 50 Rahmen.


----------



## Piefke (25. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Kefü klingt gut.
Ich werd mir da wohl was basteln, was dann auch für 3fach passt. Ich weiß nur (noch) nicht, on ich das mit Rolle oder Gleitelement wie bei Syntace mache???


----------



## bastelfreak (25. Januar 2011)

Dann aber am besten PTFE, dann dürfte es relativ reibungsarm sein. Ich weiß aber nicht wie lange sowas durchhält. Einen Versuch wäre es aber Wert.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2011)

Wann sollen denn die ersten ausgeliefert werden ? (Sorry, bin erst jetzt hier eingestiegen)


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. Januar 2011)

wohl gegen mitte-ende februar


----------



## Runterfahrer (25. Januar 2011)

... Anfang/ Mitte März...


----------



## VoikaZ (25. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ... Anfang/ Mitte März...


 Du meinst für die "normalen" Rahmen, oder? Die Limited sollten spätestens Ende Februar ausgeliefert werden (mein letzter Wissensstand) 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das mit der Kefü klingt gut.
> Ich werd mir da wohl was basteln, was dann auch für 3fach passt. Ich weiß nur (noch) nicht, on ich das mit Rolle oder Gleitelement wie bei Syntace mache???



Syntace hatte das Gleitdingens mal damit begründet, das die Kette nicht um einen engeren Radius gelgt wird. Reibung der Rolle ist eher kein Thema, da ein mini Kugellager im Leertrum der Kette bewegt werden muß, wer das merkt solte mal Sport machen.


mitte märz?!


----------



## Piefke (25. Januar 2011)

Rolle erscheint mir trotzdem reibungsärmer - auch wenn´s nur eingebildet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Januar 2011)

Sag ich ich ja, die Syntace BegrÃ¼ndungen fand ich schon beim Pedal merkwÃ¼rdig, selbst wenn das Gleitdings und Rolle nahe beieinander wÃ¤ren, wÃ¤re der Aufwand mit Weltraumplastik und einem Preis von Ã¼ber 100â¬ an so einer Stelle nur was fÃ¼r Liebhaber.


----------



## ibislover (25. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...wäre der Aufwand mit Weltraumplastik und einem Preis von über 100 an so einer Stelle nur was für Liebhaber.


du hast dich verschrieben, dass muss "Lite*V*iller" heißen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Januar 2011)

ach komm, man weiß wer gemient war, die haben es doch auch nicht leicht.


----------



## Piefke (25. Januar 2011)

Das Gleitelement von Syntace kostet ja "nur" 28 â¬, aber ich denke mal die Rolle wird billiger.


----------



## bastelfreak (25. Januar 2011)

Vorallem kann man die sich im schlimmsten Fall fÃ¼r 5â¬ selber bauen, speziel fÃ¼r die eigenen BedÃ¼rfnisse.


----------



## lhampe (25. Januar 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Vorallem kann man die sich im schlimmsten Fall für 5 selber bauen, speziel für die eigenen Bedürfnisse.



Wenn Du da was hast, must du das mal zeigen. Ich überlege mir auch was selber zu bauen. Dafür muß aber erstmal das Fanes ,oder wie Jürgen gerne sagt die Fanes, hier ankommen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Januar 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Vorallem kann man die sich im schlimmsten Fall für 5 selber bauen, speziel für die eigenen Bedürfnisse.



Stimmt, POM sollte ja auch sehr gut gleiten, eine sehr hübsche und leichte Rolle hat sich surtre gebastelt.


----------



## lhampe (26. Januar 2011)

Folgendes hat mir Jürgen gerade geantwortet zur hinteren Bremsenaufnahme.

_hi lars,_
_also die erste serie hat 185mm, das konnten wir nun nicht mehr ändern._
_aber da ist genug material um es auf 180mm abzufräsen, das kann auch bei bedarf zusätzlich gemacht werden wird aber extra was kosten wenn wir das machen sollen, ansonsten geht es auch mit einem planwerkzeug für PM aufnahmen, sind ja nur 2,5mm die runter müssen._

_die nächste serie bekommt dann nur noch mit 180mm da avid 2012 auch auf 180mm scheiben geht._
_ferner werden wir auch noch ein inlet für PM203mm anbieten im laufe des späten frühjahrs wird der verfügbar sein._

_du kannst das gerne so ans IBC weiterreichen...danke derjü_

Das heißt, ich werde mir ne 185er Scheibe bestellen und meine XT Bremse weiter benutzen. Weiß jemand welche 185er Scheiben bezüglich Dicke und Reibringhöhe mit Shimano passt? Ich hatte an die AVID G2 oder G3 gedacht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Januar 2011)

hmm, avid Scheiben sind jetzt nicht gerade ein Genuß. in puncto Ersatzteilversorgung  und Kosten wäre es vielleicht auch für dich sinniger deine Shimano-Scheibe weiter zu verwenden und den Bremsaufnahme runterzuraspeln.


Sattelgröhr wird geschweißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (26. Januar 2011)

Welche Farbe hat die Bremsaufnahme - Rahmenfarbe, RAW oder eloxiert?


----------



## Osti (26. Januar 2011)

ich lasse sie mir Wippen-Hebel und Bremaufnahme inkl der Achs-Inlets eloxieren, kostet allerdings extra, ist also möglich.... wie sie ab Werk sind weiss ich nicht


----------



## Piefke (26. Januar 2011)

Der Jü meinte gerade per Mail, dass serienmäßig schwarz eloxal sein wird.


----------



## lhampe (26. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> hmm, avid Scheiben sind jetzt nicht gerade ein Genuß. in puncto Ersatzteilversorgung und Kosten wäre es vielleicht auch für dich sinniger deine Shimano-Scheibe weiter zu verwenden und den Bremsaufnahme runterzuraspeln.


 
Wieso sind avid Scheiben nicht so gut? Ich will irgendwann mal auf ne andere Bremse umrüsten. Hab nur noch keine Ahnung, was. 

Im Moment erscheint mir der Kauf einer 185er Scheibe das kleinste Übel zu sein. Muß ja keine AVID sein, was bietet sich denn sonst an 185er Scheiben an? Ich will die schöne eloxierte Aufnahme nicht abfräsen. 

Wobei natürlich interessant ist was Jürgen für die Anpassung auf ne 180er nimmt.

Ich sehe aber schon eine rege Tauschbörse für die Bremsaufnahmen entstehen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Der Jü meinte gerade per Mail, dass serienmäßig schwarz eloxal sein wird.



Für die Bremsaufnahme oder auch Wippe?

@ Osti: was kostet denn das Eloxieren der einzelnen Teile Aufpreis?


----------



## Osti (26. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Osti: was kostet denn das Eloxieren der einzelnen Teile Aufpreis?



auf die Info warte ich auch noch  

aber kann ja nicht die Welt sein...(hoffe ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (26. Januar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Wieso sind avid Scheiben nicht so gut? Ich will irgendwann mal auf ne andere Bremse umrüsten. Hab nur noch keine Ahnung, was.
> 
> Im Moment erscheint mir der Kauf einer 185er Scheibe das kleinste Übel zu sein. Muß ja keine AVID sein, was bietet sich denn sonst an 185er Scheiben an? Ich will die schöne eloxierte Aufnahme nicht abfräsen.
> 
> ...



Warum wollt ihr alle am Rahmen rumfräsen????
Einfach den Adapter abfeilen oder abfräsen!!!! Wenn das schief geht, ist das deutlich günstiger als beim Jü eine neue Aufnahme zu kaufen.

Beispiel habe ich einige Beiträger füher gepostet...


----------



## Piefke (26. Januar 2011)

An der Aufnahme werd ich sicher nicht feilen oder fräsen.
Da gibt´s erst mal ne Bastelllösung, bis die 203er Aufnahme verfügbar ist. Schade, dass es die nicht von Anfang an gibt.


----------



## lhampe (26. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr alle am Rahmen rumfräsen????
> Einfach den Adapter abfeilen oder abfräsen!!!! Wenn das schief geht, ist das deutlich günstiger als beim Jü eine neue Aufnahme zu kaufen.
> 
> Beispiel habe ich einige Beiträger füher gepostet...



Fräsen am Rahmen würde beim Fanes auch nix bringen weil die Aufnahme ein Teil des verschiebbaren Achsträgers sind. Und fräsen will ich ja nicht. Da fahre ich lieber solange mit einer  'nicht Standard' 185er Scheibe und Shimano Bremse bis ich weiß was für ne Bremse endgültig dran kommt. 

Vom feilen am Bremsadapter rate ich ab. Hier ist Präzision gefragt, da muß man schon erstklassig mit ner Feile umgehen können damit anschließend die Bremszange sauber aufliegt und die Bremsbeläge  parallel zur Scheibe sind.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Januar 2011)

An der Aufnahme rumfräsen finde ich nicht all zu schlimm. 180mm paßt für alles, an Fleisch mangelt es an der Stelle auch nicht, das wird paralell abgeschliffen da passiert nix. Die nächste Generation wird 180mm direkt haben. Die 203er Scheiben Liebhaber können sofort loslegen.


lhampe bedenke, das Sram selbst auch bald von 185mm abrückt und mir eigentlich auch keine anderer Hersteller mit dem standard arbeitet.

Jü hat mir vorhin mitgeteilt, daß die Hope M4 mit 183mm Disc wohl passen wird.


----------



## lhampe (26. Januar 2011)

Technisch sehe ich auch kein Problem wenn Jürgen oder jemand anders da sauber was abfräst. Aber mit ner Feile beide Flächen sauber in der Flucht, winkelig und plan zu bearbeiten, da muß man  schon sehr gut mit ner Feile umgehen können.

Auch wenn AVID demnächst auf 180 umsteigt wird es  die nächsten Jahre noch 185er Scheiben zu kaufen geben. Und wenn ich mal auf 203 umsteigen will würde ich schon wegen der cleanen  Optik bei Jürgen die '203er' Aufnahme kaufen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Januar 2011)

Ja ok, von der Optik her ist adapterloses fahren schon gut. 
Mit der Feile würde ich es auch nicht machen wollen, ich würde es am liebsten an den Trimmer halten (große Diamantscheibe) schon it es plan, rechtwinklig und paralell.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Folgendes hat mir Jürgen gerade geantwortet zur hinteren Bremsenaufnahme.
> 
> _hi lars,_
> _also die erste serie hat 185mm, das konnten wir nun nicht mehr ändern._
> ...



also wenn ich eins von der Konkurrenz gelernt habe: 
man übe sich in Geduld 
Als "early adopter" hat man halt doch öfters mal ... naja... nicht die besten Karten. Lustig, dass sich das hier wiederholt. Nur, dass ich diesmal geduldig bin 



lhampe schrieb:


> Wieso sind avid Scheiben nicht so gut? Ich will irgendwann mal auf ne andere Bremse umrüsten. Hab nur noch keine Ahnung, was.



Weil die nicht besonders stabil sind. Ich habe 4 Cleansweep Centerlock Scheiben, die alle ab Werk einen bösen Schlag hatten. Kann ja recht einfach mit einer Zange behoben werden... bis die Scheiben mal heiß werden. Dann verziehen sie sich schon wieder und machen lustige Schleifgeräusche. 
Na ja, alles in allem nicht besser als die Bremse selbst 
In Zukunft nur noch Hope


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Januar 2011)

Jupp, lustig sind auch labbrige Scheiben, die so weich sind, daß sie den bBesten und lautesten Sound von sich geben, weil sie so weich sind. Vorteil: was weich ist verschleißt schnell und klingelt dann nicht mehr, weils ausgetauscht wird.

Hmmm, ich denke das Adpater PM185mm Problem ist gar nicht so wild. Ich hab mir letztens eine Elixier angeschaut, die brauchen 2-3mm Spacer um auf die Reibring höhe zu kommen. Es könnte alo sein, das eine spacerlose Montage zu den üblichen 180mm führen. *fingerkreuz*



EDIT: von fb


> Fanes PM aufnahme 180/185mm gibt es aber auch in RAW, ROT, oder was Ihr wollt....


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Januar 2011)

Da ich meinen Rahmen in raw bestellt habe, geh ich davon aus, das meine Bremsaufnahme auch raw ist. Dann fräs ich eben selber die 2,5mm weg (quasi für 180er Scheiben) und dann paßt es wieder.
Die Aufbahme für 200er Scheiben kann ich mir später dann mal holen, wenn es ihn gibt.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## svennox (27. Januar 2011)

..sehr SEHR lecker dieser ALUTECH_RAHMEN..
vorallem in dieser Fabcombo, alusilber..bzw. RAW.. !!! 

mehr infos und fotos auf www.soulrider-ev.de






..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Januar 2011)

vom facebook



> Fanes Website up-date für die detail infos und heute abend gibt es ein komplett bike fanes enduro messe/testbike in größe M im lagerverkauf zu bestellen


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2011)

von facebook:
Fanes PM aufnahme 180/185mm gibt es aber auch in RAW, ROT, oder was Ihr wollt....


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen, was da an Infos kommt?

Bei meinem Aufbau sind z.Z. noch
Lenker - weiß, flach, breit
Reifen???
fraglich - nehme gerne Tipps an.


----------



## Hufi (28. Januar 2011)

Maxxis Ardent 2.4 für vorn und hinten oder Advantage 2.4 für vorn


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was da an Infos kommt?
> 
> Bei meinem Aufbau sind z.Z. noch
> Lenker - weiß, flach, breit
> ...



!!! Rubber Queen in 2,4 oder für Touren 2,2.


----------



## H.B.O (28. Januar 2011)

gute wahl


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> !!! Rubber Queen in 2,4 oder für Touren 2,2.


Sagt mir nicht so zu, ist mir für das, was sie kann zu schwer und rollt zu schlecht.
Ich schwanke halt zwischen was leicht rollendem wie FA oder was mit richtig Grip wie HR - wenn man den noch in 1ply 2,5 bekommt, das wäre geil.


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem schlecht rollen ist ja wohl.... Einfach fester treten. Mein aktuelles Mountaincycle San Andreas Modell 1999 !!!(welches vom Fanes abgelöst wird) wiegt um die 13,5 Kilo und hat Queens in 2,2" drauf. 
Rollt super, bergauf und bergab. Ich bin von dem Reifen begeistert. Mit Fat Alberts habe ich und meine Kunden jetzt schon öfter die Erfahrung machen müßen dass das Profil sich recht schnell abfährt.


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2011)

Ja, mal sehen.
Ich bin die RQ noch nie gefahren, hab halt iwei ne Abneigung gegen Conti - kommt noch von den Verticals.
Ach ja, und 2,2 ist mir def. zu schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Januar 2011)

Ja die fiesen Veticals, RQ spielt aber in einer ganz anderen Liga. Bis auf Matsch hat man da Grip in allen Lebenslagen, das Gummi ist sehr griffig verschleißt aber gar nicht so sehr wie man erwarten würde. Ich fahre 2,4er Advantage vorne und ardent hinten, bisher meine lieblings allround kombi.


EDIT:
Da ist es
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Lagerverkauf/Fanes-Enduro-Komplettbike-Prototyp::430.html


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2011)

wenns trocken ist 
larsen tt hinten(evt Maxxis HighRoller Semislick muß ich mal testen)
und vorn minion fr
beides in 2.35


----------



## H.B.O (28. Januar 2011)

ich werd vorne rq 2.4 und hinten je nachdem rr 2.4 oder fa draufmachen.rr ist wenns nicht so steinig ist gar nicht so schlecht man darf nur nicht unter 2bar fahren sonst walgt er fies wenn man gas gibt.


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2011)

Bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten fanes bilder und fahrberichte von euch...wann ungefähr bekommen die ersten unter euch ihr bike?


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Maxxis Ardent 2.4 für vorn und hinten oder Advantage 2.4 für vorn


Warum in dieser Kombi?


----------



## lhampe (29. Januar 2011)

Der Ardent soll ganz gut rollen und hinten kann man den etwas geringeren Grip eher verschmerzen.

Ich fahre auf beiden Advantage 2.4. Der hinten ist fast runter und ich überlege was ich für nen neuen kaufen soll. Hatte mal vorne nen Rain King probiert. Ist als Dualply natürlich schon ein ein wenig übertrieben. Überlege vielleicht Minion FR für vorne. Muß aber auf jeden Fall Nasstauglich sein, Regnet halt viel im Bergischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Januar 2011)

ich werde die kombi ardent / advantage genau anders herum fahren


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Januar 2011)

Bei mir kommt hinten der Ardent drauf und vorn der Minion front 1-ply.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich fand den ARdent vorne vom Seitenhalt her nicht so dolle.

Lhampe, wenn du schon über den Minion F nachdenkst, schau auch auf den Highrolle und den advantage, sind om Seitenhalt her nur wenig vom Minion entfernt, haben aber die bessere Selbstreinigung bei Nässe.


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2011)

Den HR gibts ja leider nicht (mehr) in 1ply und 2,5.
Wie breit sind den Ardent und Adavantage 2,4 in echt?


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Januar 2011)

Baut von Euch zufällig jemand ne 180er Gabel in sein Fanes?
Warum ich frage, ich hab ne Fox Van 2011 günstig angeboten bekommen, naja und jetzt bin ich eben ins Grübeln gekommen.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich fand den ARdent vorne vom Seitenhalt her nicht so dolle.
> 
> Lhampe, wenn du schon über den Minion F nachdenkst, schau auch auf den Highrolle und den advantage, sind om Seitenhalt her nur wenig vom Minion entfernt, haben aber die bessere Selbstreinigung bei Nässe.



Den Advantage hatte ich mal vorne drauf, hab mir persönlich überhaupt nicht getaugt. Ein Kumpel dagegen schwört auf ihn.
Ardent hinten ist meiner Meinung nach top, erträglicher Rollwiderstand und auch der Grip ist ausreichen (für hinten).


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Januar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Den HR gibts ja leider nicht (mehr) in 1ply und 2,5.
> Wie breit sind den Ardent und Adavantage 2,4 in echt?




Mist stimmt ja, dann bleiben wohl eher Minion, Advantage und Ardent in 1ply oder Exo. 
Eine Alternative wäre an der Front sogar noch der 2.6 Ardent, der könnnte einige Probleme(flaches Profil, kleine Stollen) vom 2,4er beheben. 

Ich hab mal gerade auf einer 28er Felge  nachgemessen, beide 59-60 mm.


----------



## die-gute (29. Januar 2011)

den Highroller gibt es als 1ply 2.5

hab den hier gekauft:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5845

fahr den im kommenden Sommer am AM vorne, mit dem Ardent 2.4 hinten

Edith: is eigentlich meine (der-gute) Meinung, aber das MacBook meiner Freundin (die-gute)


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Januar 2011)

DANKE! für den Link, da gibts ja auch noch die 42er Mischung.


----------



## die-gute (29. Januar 2011)

den fahr ich vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2011)

42er Mischung halt ich für zu weich, ich hab ja auf meinen Endurotouren (leider) auch einiges auf der Straße zu fahren.


----------



## die-gute (29. Januar 2011)

na und?

ich bin am Gerdasee 1000-1600 Hm bergauf auf Strasse und Schotter mit MM 2.5 GG vorne gefahren

passt schon, würde die bergabperformance als wichtiger ansehen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Januar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Baut von Euch zufällig jemand ne 180er Gabel in sein Fanes?
> Warum ich frage, ich hab ne Fox Van 2011 günstig angeboten bekommen, naja und jetzt bin ich eben ins Grübeln gekommen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> ...




wurde doch ne 180er fox im ibc test genutzt oder vertue ich mich da gerade?


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Januar 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> wurde doch ne 180er fox im ibc test genutzt oder vertue ich mich da gerade?



Nee, da hast Du schon recht. Bei dem dort gefahrenen Prototypen war aber der Lenkwinkel noch nicht so, wie er jetzt ist und deswegen wurde es auch negativ bewertet.
Naja, evtl. wäre die Marzocchi 55 RC3 ti in purple noch ne Option (hat auch nur 160mm), dazu müßte ich aber erst in Erfahrung bringen, ob sie farblich zu den eloxierten Teilenn passen würde, oder ob es sich beißt 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2011)

MM in der FR-Version in 2,35 wäre auch noch ein Option.


----------



## Osti (30. Januar 2011)

die-gute schrieb:


> mit MM 2.5 GG vorne gefahren




ist ja auch nen Mädchen-Reifen


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Januar 2011)

ist ja stellenweise schlimmer als im LV forum hier


----------



## overslag (30. Januar 2011)

Möchte mir nun auch eine Fanes bestellen.
Bin 174cm - S oder M?
Habe die geodaten mit meinem alten Pitch und Sx Trail verglichen,eher dann S....

Sind in S und M noch Rahmen verfügbar für die erste Auslieferung?
Auf der Homepage steht erste Auslieferung 11 Kw- eher früher oder später?

Danke und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Runterfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Möchte mir nun auch eine Fanes bestellen.
> Bin 174cm - S oder M?
> Habe die geodaten mit meinem alten Pitch und Sx Trail verglichen,eher dann S....
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich, meinst du nicht auch dass du die Frage nach Verfügbarkeit besser dem Jü selber stellen solltest?

Ich bin nur etwas kleiner als du und habe die Daten mit meinem San Andreas verglichen und mich für ein M entschieden. 
Ich möchte das Fanes aber auch zum Touren fahren verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Checkt mal Facebook... neue Bilder vom Umlenkhebel.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Januar 2011)

bilder


----------



## Piefke (30. Januar 2011)

Immer wieder Sonntags gibt´s was Neues vom Jü

Die Reifenfrage hab ich für mich auch entschieden:
VR HR 2,5 1ply 60a
HR Ardent 2,4 60a

Bleiben noch Lenker und Vorbau - da werd ich erst mal das Vorhandene (Holzfeller) testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Club!

Wobei mir der Grip der 42a Mischung für bergab wichtiger is...


----------



## rallleb (30. Januar 2011)

kann es sein das bei den serienrahmen, der sattelstützen-einschub nur noch bis zur dämpferwippe geht?
Hatte mit dem fanes geliebeugelt, aber ne variostütze kommt mir nicht ins haus.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## bastelfreak (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht warum?! Ich sehe keinen Knick und kein anderes Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2011)

360mm Versenkung soll maximal möglich sein


----------



## rallleb (30. Januar 2011)

2 seiten zurück auf nem foto kannste den jü beim rahmen richten sehen,
und da ist die aufnahme hydroformed also nicht mehr angeschweißt wie beim prototyp und an der stelle ist es sehr eng


----------



## rallleb (30. Januar 2011)

@der gute
aber nur beim xxxxxxxxl für dich oder?


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2011)

Bei kleiner sicher noch weniger...


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Januar 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> 2 seiten zurück auf nem foto kannste den jü beim rahmen richten sehen,
> und da ist die aufnahme hydroformed also nicht mehr angeschweißt wie beim prototyp und an der stelle ist es sehr eng



Ist kein Problem, das wurde nur nach außen hin hydogeformt, innen wirds nicht enger, der Bolzen geht nur durch den ausgeformten Teil. der Konstrukteur hat dazu mal was geschrieben, in den CAD Bildern auf der Fanes Seite sieht man es auch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7799026&postcount=100



der-gute schrieb:


> Wobei mir der Grip der 42a Mischung für bergab wichtiger is...




Grip ist immer gut, aber an der 42er hat mir bei meinen 2ply schon alleine die Dämpfung des Gummis im Vergleich zur 60er sehr gefallen. Highroller 42 kommt auch bei mir vorne drauf.


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2011)

Diese Hydroformingbeule zur Aufnahme der Wippe hat das Cube Fritzz auch. Hier ist die Unterkante der Ausformung eine Beschränkung für die max. Versenkung wenn man nicht daunten nochmal extra ausreibt. 
Denke/schätze/hoffe aber mal das wird beim Fanes kein Problem sein.  



grüße,
Jan


----------



## Osti (1. Februar 2011)

irgendwo stand doch hier im Thread schon mal die max Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze und die war meines Wissens mehr als ausreichend...


----------



## H.B.O (1. Februar 2011)

wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit den decals und dem elox und in wie weit kann man hier sonderwünsche z.B. bzgl der farbe äußern ?


----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2011)

Hey,
habe mir soeben eine Fanes in s bestellt!!!
Hätte noch ein paar fragen:
Umwerfer- direct mount? also zb diesen:
Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M661-D Direct Mount
Welchen Durchmessser benötige ich für 
-Sattelklemme?
-Sattelstütze?

Danke euch


----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> habe mir soeben eine Fanes in s bestellt!!!
> Hätte noch ein paar fragen:
> Umwerfer- direct mount? also zb diesen:
> ...



aus dem Kopf weiß ich es nicht ganz genau, aber es sollte eine 31,6 mm Stütze sein und eine 35mm Klemme...........alternativ, auf der Alutechseite gibt es zu jedem Modell eine Produktbeschreibung als PDF

guckst Du hier .... http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Rahmen/Enduro-Fanes::392.html

ganz unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Februar 2011)

> Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M661-D Direct Mount



Nein der paßt nicht, das ist ein direct mount für Lötsockel(eine Schraube). SLX(gibts auch in 2fach)/XT/XTR etype umwerfer paßt aber. Bei sram paßen wohl S1 und S3 direct mount Umwerfer.


----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2011)

okay,
also würde dieser dann passen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12745/shimano-slx-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m665e.html?

danke


----------



## Piefke (1. Februar 2011)

passt.


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (2. Februar 2011)

Bestell dir doch einfach den Umwerfer bei Alutech mit, die OEM-Preise sind meist deutlich günstiger wie die Aftermarkt - Angebote der Versandhändler.


----------



## goshawk (2. Februar 2011)

wer war der man der purpel an sein bike schrauben wollte?
der sollte mal in e-bay schaun, da laufen demnächst purpel pedale von reset aus (neupreis: 399,00; momentan bei 40,00)

rené


----------



## der-gute (2. Februar 2011)

Meinst du purple?

;-)


----------



## VoikaZ (2. Februar 2011)

Hi,

war ich  Werd sie mal beobachten, bin aber mit den Sudpin III recht zufrieden.
Trotzdem danke für den Tip 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (2. Februar 2011)

Sudpin III kommen bei mir auch dran - weiß

Welche Lenkerbreite plant ihr am Fanes?


----------



## goshawk (2. Februar 2011)

grins: purple...nicht so schreiben wie man spricht, 1 stunde englischunterricht...


hab ein fsa carbondingens mit 710 rumliegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Februar 2011)

*Fatzebook News zum Fanes*



> Alutech Bikes Germany
> fanes signature noch 2x Small, 3x Medium, 2x Large und 1x XLarge erhältlich


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2011)

fatzebug 2
Fanes rahmen in arbeit für: #001 hassenzahl,#002 zenger, #003 bauer, #004 klauer, #005 bossman, #006 Fa. veloman CH, #007 schlecker/frerridemag, #008 Fa. Triebtätter, #009+ #0010+ #015 Alutech Italia, #011 Schumacher, #012 grether, #013 Fa. NTC, #014 osterbrink, #016 stark, #017 valentin, #018 fa. speer, #019 weipert, #020 günther, #021 wegner, #022 seeger, #023 meins,

morgen kommen die hier nicht aufgeführten rahmen dran in Large und Xlarge


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Februar 2011)

Yeah #002 
Kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Greti (3. Februar 2011)

#012!! ich freu mich schon auf den Hobel


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

#020
Die Reifen warten schon


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2011)

#008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (3. Februar 2011)

wenn ich nix entscheidendes vergessen habe, müssten nun alle Teile für den Aufbau komplett sein...


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. Februar 2011)

#18.... meinzmeinzmeinzmeinzmeinzmeinz.... meinz

Mein Lenker: http://www.schmolke-carbon.de/carbon/carbon_de/details/mtblenksl_rs.php


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. Februar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> wenn ich nix entscheidendes vergessen habe, müssten nun alle Teile für den Aufbau komplett sein...



... hast den Rahmen vergessen...


----------



## overslag (3. Februar 2011)

#021


----------



## Osti (3. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ... hast den Rahmen vergessen...


----------



## H.B.O (3. Februar 2011)

nummer 5 lebt !!!


----------



## H.B.O (3. Februar 2011)

btw was heißt "in Arbeit " genau- discuss


----------



## lhampe (3. Februar 2011)

nun werde ich nervös, finde meinen Namen nicht und hab doch auch einen M Rahmen bestellt und mogen kommen doch schon die L und xl....

Habt Ihr Glücklichen denn schon die Aufforderung für die Bezahlung der Restsumme?


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Glücklichen denn schon die Aufforderung für die Bezahlung der Restsumme?


Nein, nur die Auftragsbestätigung und die zurückgefaxt.


----------



## lhampe (3. Februar 2011)

das hab ich auch schon gemacht vor gefühlten Wochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (3. Februar 2011)

nö


----------



## 7 Zwerge (3. Februar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> nun werde ich nervös, finde meinen Namen nicht und hab doch auch einen M Rahmen bestellt und mogen kommen doch schon die L und xl....
> 
> Habt Ihr Glücklichen denn schon die Aufforderung für die Bezahlung der Restsumme?



Wenn es Dir weiter hilft: der Rahmen von der #004 ist XL!


----------



## H.B.O (3. Februar 2011)

ich glaub es geht um die Montage geschweißt wurden die ersten ja schon (siehe facebook)und bei der Montage dürfte die Größe auch wurscht sein...


----------



## overslag (3. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe schon komplett alles gezahlt .
Denke in so 2 Wochen wird der Rahmen kommen!


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ich glaub es geht um die Montage geschweißt wurden die ersten ja schon (siehe facebook)und bei der Montage dürfte die Größe auch wurscht sein...


Montage?
Nach dem Schweiben müssen doch die Rahmen erst mal gemeinsam in den Härteofen und dann (je nach Wunsch) zum Pulvern oder Eloxieren.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2011)

fatzebug

 #042 sprenger, #043 heinrich, #044 muttiFARID, #045 Raczek, #046 alutech


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

fatzebug

tadays  work for:#033 tegtmeier, #034 reininger, #035 bengel, #036 alutech,  #037 alutech, #038 fa. stile-bikes, #039 lowasz, #040 fa. alfra-sports,  #041 kohn, #042 sprenger, #043 heinrich, #044 muttiFarid, #045 raczek,  #046 alutech


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Februar 2011)

Hi,

welche Bremsanlage montiert Ihr an Euer Fanes?
Eigentlich wollte ich ja meine vorhandene Saint an meinen Rahmen schrauben. Rein optisch würd sich aber ne Hope Tech M4 auch gut zu dem Rahmen in raw machen.
Was meint Ihr? Reicht die M4 für meine 90kg nackig, oder ist ne V2 die bessere Wahl?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Reicht die M4 für meine 90kg nackig, oder ist ne V2 die bessere Wahl?


Ich wieg etwas mehr als du - am Enduro reicht mir die M4 (203/203) - am FR-Bike hab ich die V2 (203/203) - ans Fanes kommt die M4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (3. Februar 2011)

Nochmal eine frage zur Pm Aufnahme hinten...
Eine 185mm Avid Scheibe kann ich hinten fahren ohne Adapter??

Mich irritiert in der Beschreibung das 180mm ...


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

Die ersten Rahmen kommen (leider) noch mit PM 185 - später wird auf 180 um gestellt und es soll 203 als Option geben.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Februar 2011)

Paßt super.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797415


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich wieg etwas mehr als du - am Enduro reicht mir die M4 (203/203) - am FR-Bike hab ich die V2 (203/203) - ans Fanes kommt die M4.



Hm, hört sich einerseits ganz gut an. Ich hab aber kein extra FR-Bike 
Mein Fanes muß somit für alles herhalten, also auch einmal nen Bikeparkausflug, oder nen Trip in die Alpen. 
Bin deshalb noch unentschlossen


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte die M4 vorher an der Wildsau und war damit auch im Bikepark, da hat sie auch nie Schlapp gemacht. 
Die V2 ist halt noch etwas stärker, dafür schwerer und etwas schlechter zu dosieren. Beide sind aber Topbremsen, deren Kauf ich nie bereut habe.


----------



## fofiman (3. Februar 2011)

Bei mir wird es die Tech V2 (hab ich hier noch liegen).

Ohnehin wird das Fanes ein sehr Hope-lastiges Rad,
schade das die Kurbeln noch ein Prototyp sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (3. Februar 2011)

Bei mir die Avid code R


----------



## lhampe (3. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Nochmal eine frage zur Pm Aufnahme hinten...
> Eine 185mm Avid Scheibe kann ich hinten fahren ohne Adapter??
> 
> Mich irritiert in der Beschreibung das 180mm ...



Willkommen im Club der Irritierten. Ich gehe auch davon aus das man 185er ohne Adapter fahren kann/muß. Bei 180 muß man was abfräsen und für 203 einen Adapter nutzen. Ich glaube aber das der gezeigte Avid Adapter nur mit Avid Bremsen funktioniert.

Ich werde erstmal meine Shimano XT weiterfahren (VR 203, HR 185 oder180). Danach Hope oder wenns nen unerwarteten Geldregen gibt Trickstuff Cleg 2.

Wo bleiben eingentlich die Fanes #24 - #31? Ich hoffe ich gehöre dazu.


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. Februar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hm, hört sich einerseits ganz gut an. Ich hab aber kein extra FR-Bike
> Mein Fanes muß somit für alles herhalten, also auch einmal nen Bikeparkausflug, oder nen Trip in die Alpen.
> Bin deshalb noch unentschlossen



Mach dir keine Gedanken.
Die M4 geht am Fanes für dich klar!


----------



## fofiman (4. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder eine Frage zum Thema Schaltwerk:

Weiß jemand, welche Schrauben man zur Montage des SLX Direct Mount benötigt?
Mein Alptraum wäre es, wenn der Aufbau am Nichtvorhandensein von 2 Centartikeln scheitern würde.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Februar 2011)

Wenns der eType Umwerfer ist, ist die zweite Schraube unten am Blech angeklebt. Ist es aber ein Direct mounz (661-D) paßt der nicht.

Ich bin mit der M4 sehr zufrieden und die sieht sicher schick aus am Fanes Ausfallende.


----------



## VoikaZ (4. Februar 2011)

Überzeugt, hab mir die M4 gerade bestellt


----------



## fofiman (4. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wenns der eType Umwerfer ist, ist die zweite Schraube unten am Blech angeklebt. Ist es aber ein Direct mounz (661-D) paßt der nicht.
> 
> Ich bin mit der M4 sehr zufrieden und die sieht sicher schick aus am Fanes Ausfallende.



Nein, ist schon der richtige Umwerfer.
Die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, ob die beiden Schrauben (1x Umwerfer an BB Montageblech und 1x Umwerfer an Rahmen) auch die Schrauben sind, mit denen der Umwerfer an dem Rahmen montiert wird.

Ich habe bislang keine Erfahrung mit Direct Mount gesammelt.


----------



## Osti (4. Februar 2011)

fofiman schrieb:


> Nein, ist schon der richtige Umwerfer.
> Die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, ob die beiden Schrauben (1x Umwerfer an BB Montageblech und 1x Umwerfer an Rahmen) auch die Schrauben sind, mit denen der Umwerfer an dem Rahmen montiert wird.
> 
> Ich habe bislang keine Erfahrung mit Direct Mount gesammelt.




genau die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, als ich gestern den e-type Umwerfer in der Hand hatte....


----------



## bastelfreak (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mal ins blaue raten:

 M5*12, flacher Kopf.


----------



## H.B.O (4. Februar 2011)

hmmm stimmt montage kanns nicht sein...aber der jü hat mir vor ca. 1.5 wochen schon gemailt dass jetzt meins geschweißt wird Verwirrung Verwirrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (4. Februar 2011)

Die Rahmen kommen erstmal noch in den Ofen, also werden sie gegen mitte/ende Februar fertig sein.

Verstehe nicht warum die pm aufnahme später für 180mm sein soll??
185mm ist doch gänginger , oder irre ich mich da 

Ist bei der Fanes eigentlich was für die Zugverlegung dabei, sprich ein Bild oder sonstiges um zu wissen wie man die Leitungen am besten verlegt oder besser gesagt welche "Befestigungsschelle" für was gedacht ist ?
Da vom Oberrohr  zwei seitlich zum Tretlager runter gehen würde ich sagen, die die weiter unten sitzt ist für den umwerfer?? die andere für das Schaltwerk??


----------



## Piefke (4. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum die pm aufnahme später für 180mm sein soll??
> 185mm ist doch gänginger , oder irre ich mich da


Gängig ist 180 mm - 185 hat nur Avid.


----------



## lhampe (4. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Die Rahmen kommen erstmal noch in den Ofen, also werden sie gegen mitte/ende Februar fertig sein.


 
Hoffentlich



overslag schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum die pm aufnahme später für 180mm sein soll??
> 185mm ist doch gänginger , oder irre ich mich da


 
Nee, 185 macht nur Avid und selbst die wollen ab nächstes Jahr auf 180 umsteigen.



overslag schrieb:


> Ist bei der Fanes eigentlich was für die Zugverlegung dabei, sprich ein Bild oder sonstiges um zu wissen wie man die Leitungen am besten verlegt oder besser gesagt welche "Befestigungsschelle" für was gedacht ist ?
> Da vom Oberrohr zwei seitlich zum Tretlager runter gehen würde ich sagen, die die weiter unten sitzt ist für den umwerfer?? die andere für das Schaltwerk??


 
Am Fanes gibt es tolle Aufnahmen für die Züge. Die sind in den Render Bildern auf der Alutechseite gut zu sehen. Es gibt sogar welche für Verstellsattelstützen.


----------



## ollo (4. Februar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> ......
> 
> es gibt sogar welche für Verstellsattelstützen.



und Hammerschmidt.....


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2011)

langsam werd ich nervös die 
temperaturen klettern in den 2stelligen bereich 
die sonne kommt raus


----------



## overslag (4. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> und Hammerschmidt.....




und die ist sowie ich das sehe auch für den umwerfer?


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2011)

Die ersten Renderings vom Fanes AM hat der JÜ eben ins Facebook gestellt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2011)

astral67 schrieb:


> Die ersten Renderings vom Fanes AM hat der JÜ eben ins Facebook gestellt



guck mal hier


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2011)

Oh! Danke, hab ich total verpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. Februar 2011)

fatze bug   fanes am  

zitat
Alutech Bikes Germany ich bin gespannt wie es euch gefällt das neue fanes AllMountain. in live wird es am bikefestival in riva del garda vorgestellt. probegefahren darf es da auch schon werden


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Februar 2011)

Das Stichwort ist hier Riva del Garda.
Nur so nebenbei, ich fahre am 29.04 dahin und bleibe bis Sonntag, danach weiter nach Finale Ligure bis Sonntag.
Noch habe ich einen Platz im Auto frei. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Februar 2011)

Tieferes Oberrohr gäbe mehr Überstandshöhe und würde schicker aussehen, sonst schon sehr sehr geil.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Februar 2011)

jo seh ich auch so  
gerades rohr tiefer 

ich bin mal aufs rahmen gewicht gespannt


----------



## overslag (5. Februar 2011)

Habe mir für die Fanes auch gleich den angebotenen Steuersatz von Alutech mitbestellt.
Wird der Steuersatz auch vom Jürgen gleich eingepresst??


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. Februar 2011)

in der regel eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2011)

Bei meiner Wildsau war der damals eingepresst - einfach mal nachfragen - werd ich auch machen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Habe mir für die Fanes auch gleich den angebotenen Steuersatz von Alutech mitbestellt.
> Wird der Steuersatz auch vom Jürgen gleich eingepresst??



Klar das, der Meister läßt sich nicht lumpen. -30%beim Preis, + beim Einbau. Hat er mir so geschrieben.


----------



## overslag (5. Februar 2011)

Okay
hier mal meine bestellte Partliste: (Falls was vergessen oder falsch bitte bescheid geben 

- Enduro Fanes größe S in Raw (142x12mm)
- Rocco Wc Air Dämpfer
- Steuersatz Taper Rot
- 142x12mm Steckachse
- Rock Shox Lyrik Rc2dh coil 2011 Tapered schwarz

-SLX Umwerfer Tretlagermontage FD-M665-E Top Swing 2-fach 
-XT Schaltwerk Shadow RD-M772 8/9-fach 
-SLX Schaltgriff SL-M660 3-/9-fach Modell 2010 
-SLX Kurbelgarnitur FC-M665 Hollowtech II Modell 2010 2 Fach
-PG-970 II (7.0) 9-fach Kassette MTB
-PC 971 II 9-fach Kette
-Schaltzugaussenhülle LEX 5mm inkl. Endhülsen

-Avid Code R v+h Set Scheibenbremse Modell 2011 

-Gravity Light Vorbau +/- 6° OS 1 1/8" 
-Syntace Vector Lenker
-CNC Lock-On Lenkergriffe 

-Hope Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner Modell 2010  Rot 34,9mm
-Hussefelt Sattelstütze 350mm doppel Klemmung Modell 2010 31,6mm
-Sattel muss noch....

-Reifen Ardent AllMountain Freeride Dual 60a Faltreifen 
-Lrs Dt Swiss e2000 142x12mm
-Wellgo Pedalen


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Februar 2011)

Schon alles vorhanden oder kann man da nochwas machen. 
Ich finde die Shifter irgendwie wichtiger als die Schaltwerke, also würde ich zu XT shifter und slx Schaltwerk gehen. Die XT Shifter lassen sich modifizieren.

Die Sram Kassette und Kette haben mich irgendwie nicht so überzeugt, ist halt farbig, aber oft teurer und schwerer als XT.


----------



## overslag (5. Februar 2011)

Hey,
also hatte bisher keine schlechte Erfahrung mit der Sram Kasette+ Kette.

Ich persönlich finde das Schaltwerk wichtiger als die Trigger , jedoch wird früher oder später wieso wieder was getauscht ....
Vorhanden ist noch nichts, jedoch alles schon bestellt


----------



## fofiman (5. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema: Schon alles bestellt.

Hat vielleicht jemand die Antwort auf die Schraubenfrage für den Umwerfer?


----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2011)

OK, hier mal meine Partliste:

- Enduro Fanes Größe M in ducatirot (135x12mm)
- Rocco TST R Dämpfer
- Steuersatz Taper schwarz
- 135x12mm Steckachse
- Fox 36 VAN RC2 schwarz - 

-XT Umwerfer 3-fach 
-X.7 Schaltwerk medium  
-X.9 Schaltgriff
-LX Kurbelgarnitur 3 Fach
-Kassette SRAM iwas 11-34
-Kette Connex 904

-Hope Tech M4 203/203

-Vorbau Holzfeller 60 mm 
-Lenker Holzfeller - werden erst mal getestet, weil vorhanden
-Griffe Sunline dick

-Alutech Sattelklemme schwarz
-Alutech Sattelstütze
-Sattel Fizik Zea:k

-Reifen HR 2,5 1ply 60a vorn und Ardent Freeride 2,4 60a  
-Lrs Hope pro II und NS Trailmaster weiß - bestellt beim runterfahrer
-Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III weiß

Die meisten Teil hab ich da, LRS und der Rahmen müssen noch kommen


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> OK, hier mal meine Partliste:
> 
> - Enduro Fanes Größe M in ducatirot (135x12mm)
> - Rocco TST R Dämpfer
> ...



Dein LRS wird nächste Woche fertig!


----------



## overslag (6. Februar 2011)

Ist der Rahmen eigentlich gleich Hammerschmidt ready oder muss er erst noch plangefräst werden?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht gleich eine Hs kaufe und die Slx Kurbel zurücksende.


----------



## VoikaZ (6. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Dein LRS wird nächste Woche fertig!



Und meiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Und meiner?



.... ne auf den habe ich noch keinen Bock...

Deiner wird auch nächste Woche fertig!


----------



## VoikaZ (6. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> .... ne auf den habe ich noch keinen Bock...







Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Deiner wird auch nächste Woche fertig!


----------



## Jimmy (6. Februar 2011)

Ich brauche noch einen Umwerfer, hat jemand einen Tipp für etwas schön leichtes?


----------



## overslag (6. Februar 2011)

ZUM UMWERFER SCHRAUBEN PROBLEM 
Habe den jü gefragt, Antwort:

hi,
ja eine gute frage...ich dachte auch immer das da welche von sram oder shimano mitgeliefert werden dem ist aber nicht so, also M5 x 10mm mit einem flachen kopf.
wir werden passende besorgen und diese mit ausliefern.
kannst du gerne so ins IBC einstellen.
danke dir derjü


Das NENNE ich SERVICE, da können sich die großen mal eine Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Das NENNE ich SERVICE, da können sich die großen mal eine Scheibe abschneiden!





so schauts aus


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

Von Jü´s Service können sich sowieso einige oder praktisch alle mal was abkucken!!! 
Allein schon dass er laufend bei Facebook mit Fotos und Text informiert. Sowas gabs noch nie bei einem neuen Bike das auf den Markt kommt.
Wenn ich mir überlege was Mountaincylce USA da für Geheimnisse macht. Ich stand in Verhandlungen wegen dem Vertrieb in Deutschland und mußte ganz schnell feststellen, dass das nix wird. Sehr schade um die Marke, aber gut für den Jü. Denn statt eine neuen San Andreas (in Carbon?) gibts jetzt nen Fanes! Ätsch!


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Februar 2011)

Beim Jü wwerden noch Custom Bikes gebaut , wo jeder das Bike bekommt ,so wie er es sich wünscht  Und das zu einem Preis das man  schwach wird


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Februar 2011)

Prima, dann ist ja alles in Butter. Bei den Shimano E Type sind wohl auch M5er dabei.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FD/EV-FD-M665-2816C_v1_m56577569830685618.pdf



Jimmy schrieb:


> Ich brauche noch einen Umwerfer, hat jemand einen Tipp für etwas schön leichtes?



Irgendwelche EInschränkungen, falls nicht, bleiben dann wohl XTR E-Type und XX S1?


----------



## overslag (6. Februar 2011)

Statt zu einem  XTR E-Type würde ich dann eher zu einem Slx  E-Type greifen.
Grund: Mehrgewicht gering, Preis unterschied jedoch groß
Desweiteren funktioniert der slx besser als der xtr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir den XT E-Type besorgt. Preis passt.


----------



## fofiman (6. Februar 2011)

@ Overslag: Danke fürs nachfragen.

Meine Zusammenstellung:

Rahmen-Fanes Gr. L Raw ohne Decals
Dämpfer- Rocco Air TST
Gabel- Lyrik u-Turn coil mit 170mm tuned (noch vorhanden)
Laufräder- Hope Pro2 und ZTR Flow
Reifen- Onza Ibex DH 2,4
Schläuche-Latex
Achse HR- Alutech
Bremsen- Hope Tech V2 203mm VR und 183mm HR
Kurbel- SLX 22t original, 36t TA, Bashguard Lite God
Schalthebel- SRAM X0
Schaltwerk- SRAM X9
Umwerfer- SLX 2-fach
Kette- Shimano HG 93
Kassette- Shimano XT 11-34
Sattelstütze- Rock Shox Reverb 420mm (wenn Sie denn schnell kommt)
Sattel- ????? erst mal SQLab 611
Lenker- Synatce Vector 7075
Vorbau- Reverse Components S-Trail
Griffe- ODI Ruffian
Steuersatz- Hope
Pedale- ???? erst mal Synatce oder Canfield Crampon
Kettenführung- warte ich auf Alutech


----------



## overslag (8. Februar 2011)

Gibts was neues  ????


----------



## lhampe (8. Februar 2011)

genau!
wann gibt's Fanes. Ich hoffe Jürgen ist nicht krank.


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Gibts was neues  ????



jup,... bald ist Mittwoch und Morgen gibt es Später Mittag .....


----------



## Piefke (8. Februar 2011)

Ist die Frage nach dem Aussehen und der Farbe der Decals schon geklärt?

Hat jemand schon einen Liefertermin?

Wird der, die oder das Fanes euer einziges Bike? - bei mir wirs der kleine Bruder oder Schwester meiner Wildsau HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (9. Februar 2011)

Decals werden meines Wissens nach schwarz/rot. Die Limited bekommen nur nen Alutech-Schriftzug, die Serie dann noch etwas mehr. Dafür war für das Signature ne Edelstahlplakette mit Unterschrift vom Jü fürs Sitzrohr geplant.

Liefertermin hab ich noch keinen.

Ich hab zum Fanes noch mein Hardtail. Das Fanes ist von Tour, bis Park eingeplant.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2011)

der trend geht zum 5t rad 

1*1gang hart
1*2gang hart
1*14gang fanes in der warteschleife
1*1gang ganz hart stadtrad
1*2gang ganz hart radwegfltze im aufbau

TOD DER KETTENSCHALTUNG!!!


----------



## Osti (10. Februar 2011)

nix neues im Norden?


----------



## fofiman (11. Februar 2011)

Diese vollkommene Funkstille fängt an mich nervös zu machen.
Lieferung Mitte nächster Woche wäre gut.


----------



## overslag (11. Februar 2011)

Träume werden ja ab und zu wahr


----------



## Piefke (11. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh die "Funkstille" nicht - früher gab es fast jeden Tag was Neues und nun???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Februar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich sitzt der Jürgen 24 / 7 in der Fertigung.
Zumindest würde mir die Erklärung als Fanes-Besteller gefallen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Februar 2011)

Wesentlich besser wäre doch: es gibt keine Bilder, weil die Rahmen auswärts zum tempern und beschichten sind.


----------



## overslag (12. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wesentlich besser wäre doch: es gibt keine Bilder, weil die Rahmen auswärts zum tempern und beschichten sind.


So wird es zu 90 % sein

Habe ihn gefragt wie es aussieht mit den Rahmen, werde es hier posten sobald ich eine Antwort habe!

Gruss


----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist der Jürgen  mit den Anzahlungen durchgebrannt um sich ein Carbonbike zu kaufen

oder 

Da hat einer die Temperatur im Ofen zu hoch eingestellt und alle Rahmen sind zusammengeschmolzen

Die Warterei macht mich ein wenig Gaga .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (12. Februar 2011)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Februar 2011)

Naja, mittlerweile kann ich es aber auch schon nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## Runterfahrer (12. Februar 2011)

Keine Sorge, nächste Woche geht dein LRS in den Versand... Ich bekomme leider erst nächste Woche die restliche Lieferung Speichen.
Dann hast du wieder was zum ablecken.


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, nächste Woche geht dein LRS in den Versand... Ich bekomme leider erst nächste Woche die restliche Lieferung Speichen.
> Dann hast du wieder was zum ablecken.



Hi,

da freu ich mich natürlich auch schon sehr 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## lhampe (13. Februar 2011)

Um mal wieder was Leben in den Thread zu bringen und sich die unerträgliche Wartezeit zu verkürzen starte ich mal ne kleine Umfrage.

Wo baut Ihr Euer Fanes zusammen?
- im Wohnzimmer
- im Esszimmer
- im Schlafzimmer
- im Keller
- in der Garage
- bei einem Freund
- draußen
- vom Händler
- von Jürgen


Meins wird im Esszimmer zusammengebaut.


----------



## Piefke (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bau meins in meiner Werkstatt zusammen.


----------



## fofiman (13. Februar 2011)

...im Keller=Werkstatt.

Also dort wo schon alles bereit liegt und nur noch auf Mami wartet.
(Schließlich ist es ja im Jü-Jargon die Fanes).


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

Im Bett...


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich nutze die komplette Bandbreite die so eine Wohnung hergeben kann, viel hilft viel.

Was macht denn der Jü nu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper68 (13. Februar 2011)

Jede Nacht bau ich die Fanes wo anders zusammen nur leider noch nicht real im Fahrradkeller.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Februar 2011)

Von fb



> *Alutech Bikes Germany*
> seit einer woche fast tag und nacht nur am schweißen an der fanes enduro...hoffe morgen finale schweißarbeiten


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## Osti (14. Februar 2011)

hoffentlich kommt das Teil bald! Ich habs Zeug fertig liegen, aber es kommen während der Warterei diese dunklen Gedanken auf, wo man sich plötzlich selber dabei erwischt wie man stundenlang im Netz surft und anfängt nach neuen, anderen, leichteren, besseren Parts zu suchen. Da ist der Syntace-Lenker auf einmal viiiel zu schwer. Dort passt die Farbe evt doch nicht 110%ig zum Sicherungssplint der Bremsbeläge, etc. ... 

aaaaah, diese Warterei macht einen weich in der Birne - ich braucht watt zum Schrauben!


----------



## fofiman (14. Februar 2011)

He, das geht mir genauso.
Ich habe zum Teil schon Teile doppelt bereitliegen und fange an an meinem anderen Rad zu tauschen.


----------



## Piefke (14. Februar 2011)

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten, jetzt wo ich Zeit zum schrauben hätte.
Ich hab so weit auch alles zusammen - LRS kommt hoffentlich bald und Lenker auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. Februar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt das Teil bald! Ich habs Zeug fertig liegen, aber es kommen während der Warterei diese dunklen Gedanken auf, wo man sich plötzlich selber dabei erwischt wie man stundenlang im Netz surft und anfängt nach neuen, anderen, leichteren, besseren Parts zu suchen. Da ist der Syntace-Lenker auf einmal viiiel zu schwer. Dort passt die Farbe evt doch nicht 110%ig zum Sicherungssplint der Bremsbeläge, etc. ...
> 
> aaaaah, diese Warterei macht einen weich in der Birne - ich braucht watt zum Schrauben!





Sobald das rad aufgebaut ist erwischs du dich beim rumsurfen anderer rahmen


----------



## lhampe (14. Februar 2011)

> *Alutech Bikes Germany*
> seit einer woche fast tag und nacht nur am schweißen an der fanes enduro...hoffe morgen finale schweißarbeiten


Hurra, es geht voran...


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Februar 2011)

Es geht nur bedingt voran, aber wacker kämpft das Jü gegen alle Widrigkeiten.



> *Alutech Bikes Germany*
> schneeschippen damit ich in meine werkstatt kommen kann....will das denn garnicht aufhören


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (15. Februar 2011)

Dafür hat doch irgend so ein cleverer Typ mal sowas
entwickelt.  Is nur blöd wenns in der Werkstatt steht.


----------



## Piefke (15. Februar 2011)

Neue Pics im Facebook:


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Februar 2011)

ich leg nach
und schaut auf den boden


----------



## Piefke (15. Februar 2011)

Ich versuch die ganze Zeit, das Bild mit den Kartons im Hintergrung zu bearbeiten - kann meinen Namen aber nicht finden


----------



## lhampe (15. Februar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich leg nach
> und schaut auf den boden



Da war der Jürgen aber mächtig feissig!

und es dauert gefühlt doch noch viel zu lang....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2011)

lässt eigentlich jemand den Rahmen in einer Farbe eloxieren? also nicht schwarz


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Februar 2011)

würd ich mach wenns noch was dunkleres gäb

die alu natur gibts ende des monats 
die elox ca 10tage später 
ohne gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (15. Februar 2011)

wird ein enges rennen zwischen dem rahmen und meinem custommade kettenblatt 31 zähne aus usa


----------



## Johnny Jape (15. Februar 2011)

#11


----------



## Piefke (15. Februar 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die alu natur gibts ende des monats
> die elox ca 10tage später


und die gepulverten?


----------



## Osti (15. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich versuch die ganze Zeit, das Bild mit den Kartons im Hintergrung zu bearbeiten - kann meinen Namen aber nicht finden



ich bilde mir ein, meinen erkannt zu haben... 

endlich mal wieder Neuigkeiten hier! Sieht ja sehr interessant aus, v.a. das Steuerohr kommt mal echt brutal rüber


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Februar 2011)

Krass, dem Jürgen seine Schweißnähte werden auch immer hübscher.
Rahmen gefällt, Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Februar 2011)

NEUE BILDER!






Erst war ich ja skeptisch mit dem tapered ZS 44/56, dann hab ich mich mal auf die Argumente von Schlabberstefan eingelassen und nun siehts auch noch gut aus. Sind die hinteren Rahmen die 1.5 Headtubes, die sehen ja winzig aus im Vergleich? Norco hat das Steuerrohr nun auch.


----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Februar 2011)

jippijahee


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2011)

Lecker Teilchen !


----------



## Osti (16. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lecker Teilchen !



allerdings, pimaldaumen habe ich 43 Stück gezählt... soll allmählich naht die Zielgerade... (hoffe ich)

edit: halt, ich habe noch nirgends Hinterbauten gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2011)

joah, wirklich schön! bin gespannt auf die ersten kompletträder.
aber die 1.5er liegen optisch jaanz weit vorne. 



Osti schrieb:


> ...edit: halt, ich habe noch nirgends Hinterbauten gesehen...


ich habs mir verkniffen!


----------



## iRider (16. Februar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> aber die 1.5er liegen optisch jaanz weit vorne.



Seh ich auch so!


----------



## kidsmooth (17. Februar 2011)

Hab nochmal ne Frage zu HR Bremse. Ich würde gerne die Hope V2 fahren. Es ist ja wohl so, dass hinten ne Hope mit 183mm Scheibe passt Stimmt das tatsächlich? Und benötige ich dafür einen Adapter oder nicht.


----------



## Piefke (17. Februar 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> edit: halt, ich habe noch nirgends Hinterbauten gesehen...


Fotos von Hinterbauten gabs doch schon eher


----------



## Osti (17. Februar 2011)

kidsmooth schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne Frage zu HR Bremse. Ich würde gerne die Hope V2 fahren. Es ist ja wohl so, dass hinten ne Hope mit 183mm Scheibe passt Stimmt das tatsächlich? Und benötige ich dafür einen Adapter oder nicht.



die hintere Bremsaufnahme ist für 185mm Scheiben und ohne Adapter ausgelegt. D.h. mit etwas Glück könnte ne 183mm V2 Scheibe passen. Wenn nicht müsste ggf nen bißchen Material mit nem Fräswerkzeug abgenommen werden... die Diskussion gabs hier aber schon ein paar mal... 



Piefke schrieb:


> Fotos von Hinterbauten gabs doch schon eher



stimmt, habe irgendwo auf Seite 31 oder 32 ein Foto gefunden.... da fehlen dann aber noch 49 andere


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Februar 2011)

facebook

alle 50 stück fanes sind fertig geschweißt. ich freue mich so sehr, prost!!! morgen noch die dinger richten und dann ab in den ofen zum tempern. 
leute ihr könnt euch wieder ein stück mehr freuen, bald versenden wir sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (18. Februar 2011)

good news!


----------



## Tompfl (18. Februar 2011)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir im Sommer auch eine Fanes hole, bin gerade mit der Oberflächenbehandlung beschäftigt. Kann jemand was über die Qualität der Eloxalbeschichtung bei Alutech sagen. Habe da schon ziemliche Qualitätsunterschiede feststellen müssen. (z.B. Nicolai super, Specialized, na ja.


----------



## ibislover (18. Februar 2011)

was hat dir bei speci nicht gefallen?

die enuro zb waren glasperlengestrahlt und dann eloxiert = rauhe oberfläche.
die alutech werden gebürstet und dann eloxiert = eher glatte oberfläche.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir im Sommer auch eine Fanes hole, bin gerade mit der Oberflächenbehandlung beschäftigt. Kann jemand was über die Qualität der Eloxalbeschichtung bei Alutech sagen. Habe da schon ziemliche Qualitätsunterschiede feststellen müssen. (z.B. Nicolai super, Specialized, na ja.



Eloxierung bei Nicolai und Alutech = gleiche Firma.
Beschichtung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen !


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Februar 2011)

Geenau, ist richtig gut, wie ich es zuletzt an San andreas EX-Getriebepudel gesehen hab.  Der Betrieb ist Kothe Galvanik, wie bei N.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2011)

Wurde der Pudel nochmal eloxiert ?
Mich hat er mir einer Nicolai Nano-Pulverbeschichtung verlassen:


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Februar 2011)

Ach soo! na dann war das Quatsch, dann war das CHeaptrick das Letzte Alutech mit elox, das ich gesehen hab. Da sah die Beschichtung trotz hohem Alter noch tip top aus.
Der Getriebepudel wurde, glaub ich, letztes Jahr noch mal beschichtet.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Februar 2011)

bei meinem altem nicolai bass von 2003 
ist das elox immer noch astrein 
und das obwohl ich es lang geschunden hab 
und mein bruder es auch nicht schont 

der einzige nachteil am elox ist das wir ca 10 tage länger warten müssen 
nach dem tempern ab zum eloxieren 

also werden die raw jungs schon fahrn 
wenn wir das aufbauen anfangen


----------



## Tompfl (19. Februar 2011)

die Specialized Eloxalschicht ist von der Kratzbeständigkeit nicht mit der von z.B. Nicolai zu vergleichen, viel weicher. Wir haben bei uns in der Gruppe Nicolai Rahmen die nach 5 Jahren noch wesentlich besser Aussehen als z.B die Eloxierten Rahmen von Spec.nach 1 bis 2 Jahren. Da kann ich dann gleich einen gepulverten Rahmen nehmen und hab dann wenigsten die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Farben. Nachdem aber die Alutech`s bei der selben Firma wie Nicolei eloxiert werden (danke für die Info Boser Wolf) , ist die Wahl einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (19. Februar 2011)

die info mit der eloxfirma ist nicht von mir
sondern von Moonboot42


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2011)

Und technisch gesehenwaren Ich und San Andreas noch schneller 
Aber egal, Fakt ist: Top Beschichtung.

Mein Alutech schaut auch nach 4 Jahren noch top aus, zumindest wenn ich mal den Dreck runter kratze. 

Man sollte aber wirklich beachten, die Rahmen werden vorm Eloxieren NICHT gestrahlt, daher glatte Oberfläche.
Bisschen was anderes als bei den meisten anderen Herstellern auf dem Markt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Tompfl (20. Februar 2011)

stimmt, da habe ich mich beim Bedanken mit dem Namen getäuscht, sorry.
Bedanke mich nun halt mal bei Euch allen, danke, danke, danke. Habe mich für´s Eloxieren endschieden, wider ein Punkt abgehakt.


----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2011)

ich bin ja grade hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Standard:
schwarz elox
und der mir zur Zeit am besten gefallenden Farbe:
Raw

hmmmmmm....

hätt ich nicht schon fast alle Teile zusammen, dann würde meines so aussehen:

Fanes ED XL Raw
Totem Coil in chromat gepulvert
AlexRims SupraD oder Supra30 in chrom
Chris King Naben in poliert
CX-Ray in silber

Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze in Alu poliert
XTR Kurbel poliert

Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in rot oder pink eloxiert ;-)


----------



## lhampe (20. Februar 2011)

Die Endscheidungen über Farbe und Teile sind gelaufen. Irgendwann werde ich die Bremse tauschen damit das alte Rad wieder bremsen kann. Hab heute  ne Hope M4 in live gesehen und mich fast verliebt. Ist schon mächtig schick das Ding und wird ja auch allseits gelobt. Allerdings gefallen mit die neuen Maguras ganz gut, aber da muß man erstmal abwarten was die so taugen.

Abgesehen davon will dem Fanes endich mal meine Trails zeigen...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Eloxierung bei Nicolai und Alutech = gleiche Firma.
> Beschichtung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Auch der Aufpreis für eine entsprechende Eloxierung ist bei Nicolai über jeden Zweifel erhaben


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Februar 2011)

Ist halt nicht billig so eine Eloxierung, aber dennoch sind die Aufpreise nicht so wild, wie die pauschalen 400â¬ fÃ¼r den ganzen Rahmen bei N.

@ der gute: Raw und Schwarz ist ne heikle Entscheidung. Raw sieht schick aus, hab ich aber nun schon zu oft gesehen. Schwarz Elox paÃt zu allem und ist als Schutzeloxal auch wesentlich dicker als eine Farbeloxierung, auÃerdem korrosionsfester als alu raw, was gerade bei Streusalz oder SchweiÃkontakt hilfreich sein kann..


----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2011)

ich hab drei Räder in schwarz elox im Keller...


----------



## H.B.O (20. Februar 2011)

wie lange dauer eigentlich das tempern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (20. Februar 2011)

zu lange


----------



## Piefke (22. Februar 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> wie lange dauer eigentlich das tempern ?


Das sollte doch nicht so lange dauern und müsste fertig sein.


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das sollte doch nicht so lange dauern und müsste fertig sein.


Wenn Ihr so weiter mosert  ,wird hier noch ne Palette Baldrian in XXL Fläschen fällig


----------



## Piefke (22. Februar 2011)

Wer mosert denn?


----------



## fofiman (24. Februar 2011)

Tja, wie soll ich es ausdrücken?

Nie habe ich mich mehr dazu bereit gefühlt jemandem viel Geld zu überweisen als genau jetzt.
Leider kommt trotz allen Hoffens keine Zahlungsaufforderung.


P.S. Nein, ich möchte nicht Eure Bankverbindung haben!


----------



## Piefke (24. Februar 2011)

Es wird wirklich langsam Zeit, mein altes Enduro hat mich heute abgeworfen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2011)

Aua, wie hast du denn das angestellt?


----------



## Piefke (24. Februar 2011)

Loch übersehen und dann über den Lenker abgestiegen - naja der LRS sollte eh nicht mit.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

is ja nur die Felge

jetzt kannste Dir was gscheits kaufen

;-)


----------



## goshawk (24. Februar 2011)

was für ein loch war den das????
oder bist du ein 0,1 tonner, sieht nach heimtragen aus...

hoffe dir ist nichts passiert....

rené


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Februar 2011)

Kriegt er doch 
Soweit ich weiß in weiß 
Oh Mann, wann kommt endlich der Rahmen?
Hab gestern schon aus Langeweile meine Hammerschmit "gerawt" 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Piefke (24. Februar 2011)

Das Loch war nicht spektakulär - ein eingesunkenes Traktor-VR - aber halt gefrorener Boden und nicht aufgepasst.
Heimschieben auf dem HR war angesagt - zum Glück wars nicht weit.
Mir ist nix passiert.
Ja, der neue LRS wird weiß.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Februar 2011)

wundert mich net das das rad dich abwirft 
wenn du mit solchen laufrädern fährst

aber ich hab auch an meinem fuhrpark rum geschraubt 
weil noch kein fanes da ist 
mal n update an meinem stahl 2gang   25/17 übersetzung


----------



## Runterfahrer (24. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es wird wirklich langsam Zeit, mein altes Enduro hat mich heute abgeworfen:





Bohr EY! Die guuuuuute Single Track!!!!


----------



## Piefke (24. Februar 2011)

Der LRS hätte dringend nachzentriert werden müssen, aber das ist nun auch zu spät.

Aber mal zurück zur Fanes: die RAW Rahmen müssten doch bald fertig sein oder?


----------



## fofiman (24. Februar 2011)

selbst wenn die Rahmen schon aus dem Ofen zurück sind (wie lange dauert das denn? Ich habe etwas von 7 Tagen im Kopf) müssen noch Gewinde geschnitten, Lagersitze gefräst;
Lager eingepresst und Rahmen zusammengebaut werden.
Das dauert alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (24. Februar 2011)

ich habe auch schon gegoggelt, wie lange der Tempervorgang so dauert 

habe leider nur herausgefunden, dass es je nach Alu-Legierung und Anwendungszwecks zwischen Stunden und Tage dauern kann... also auch nix schlauer. 



> Gewinde geschnitten, Lagersitze gefräst;
> Lager eingepresst und Rahmen zusammengebaut werden



ich denke, das sollte recht fix gehen. Klar muss es gemacht werden, aber da sollte der Jü schon nen paar Rähmchen pro Tag fertig bekommen.


----------



## H.B.O (25. Februar 2011)

kumpel hat bei 7020 (ist ähnlich) alu in der tabelle nachgesehen. ungefähr 12 std dauert es


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Februar 2011)

...wenn der Ofen 50 Rahmen auf einmal verträgt.


----------



## H.B.O (25. Februar 2011)

ja ne mit sicherheit ist der nicht so groß, deswegen kann man auch munter weiterspekulieren....


----------



## Runterfahrer (25. Februar 2011)

Habt doch einfach mal Geduld. 
Der Jü hat sich den Arsch aufgerissen! Die paar Tage halten wir auch noch durch. Ich möchte nicht dass gehetzt wird und beim Nacharbeiten oder Zusammenbau geschlampt wird. 
Wenn ich Laufräder baue lasse ich mich auch nicht hetzten. Es dauert genau so lange wie es braucht.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Februar 2011)

stimmt


----------



## axel123 (25. Februar 2011)

als ob der jürgen schlampen würde.... hab ich ja noch nie gehört.....


----------



## RSR2K (25. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Habt doch einfach mal Geduld.
> Der Jü hat sich den Arsch aufgerissen! Die paar Tage halten wir auch noch durch. Ich möchte nicht dass gehetzt wird und beim Nacharbeiten oder Zusammenbau geschlampt wird.
> Wenn ich Laufräder baue lasse ich mich auch nicht hetzten. Es dauert genau so lange wie es braucht.




Das ist auch gut so.Gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Februar 2011)

Na kommt, so schlimm wurde doch echt nicht gedrängelt, es wurde ja noch nicht mal ein überdrehtes Wartezimmer eröffnet. Ich denke, der einzige der wirklich einen triftigen Grund hat die Rahmen fertig zu stellen, ist der Jü selbst und ich denke er wirds so schnell wie möglich machen, immerhin hängt da eine ordentliche Stange Geld im Raum, wenn man sich mal 50 Rahmen + Einzelteile zusammen rechnet. Mal ganz ab davon, daß das auch einen ordentlichen Werbeeffekt hat, wenn bald die ersten Aufbauten und Fahrbereichte auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

So damit Klarheit in die Sache kommt.
Hier ein Auszug aus Jü´s Mail von heute mittag:

alu natur werden wir in ein bis zwei wochen ausgeliefert haben...


Sind jetzt alle zufrieden? ;-)


----------



## Runterfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> So damit Klarheit in die Sache kommt.
> Hier ein Auszug aus Jü´s Mail von heute mittag:
> 
> alu natur werden wir in ein bis zwei wochen ausgeliefert haben...
> ...





PS: ich halt´s auch kaum noch aus...


----------



## Piefke (26. Februar 2011)

Pulvern geht doch schneller als eloxieren, oder?


----------



## lhampe (26. Februar 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Pulvern geht doch schneller als eloxieren, oder?



bei unserem Glück nicht. Ich hatte mal gelesen das die gepulverten 2 Wochen länger als die natur brauchen.

Aber dann gehts um so schöner auf die Trails...


----------



## Runterfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> bei unserem Glück nicht. Ich hatte mal gelesen das die gepulverten 2 Wochen länger als die natur brauchen.
> 
> Aber dann gehts um so schöner auf die Trails...



EY!
Raw sieht auch geil aus...


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> EY!
> Raw sieht auch geil aus...


Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper68 (27. Februar 2011)

Und viel viel leichter. Und viel viel früher ausgeliefert.


----------



## Runterfahrer (27. Februar 2011)

Genau


----------



## Piefke (27. Februar 2011)

Mut zur Farbe

Und in 3 - 4 Wochen sollten dann alle da sein.
Zur Zeit ist eh noch nicht das Wetter und der LRS ist auch noch nicht da.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Februar 2011)

Heute gibts neue Bilder von dem kompletten Rahmen, hab mim Jü gemailt, es scheint so als kämen die elox Rahmen etwas früher zurück als die Gepulverten, im Idealfalll noch vor seinem Asientrip. Da hilft nur hoffen. die bremsaufnahme wird 180mm betragen und auf dem rivafestival darf sich jeder als schweißer üben.


----------



## bikefun2009 (28. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Heute gibts neue Bilder von dem kompletten Rahmen, hab mim Jü gemailt, es scheint so als kämen die elox Rahmen etwas früher zurück als die Gepulverten, im Idealfalll noch vor seinem Asientrip. Da hilft nur hoffen. die bremsaufnahme wird 180mm betragen und auf dem rivafestival darf sich jeder als schweißer üben.


Nich lang schnacken ..BILDER hier rein PACKEN !!!!


----------



## Greti (28. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> die bremsaufnahme wird 180mm betragen und auf dem rivafestival darf sich jeder als schweißer üben.


 
Was nun? 

Bislang war doch immer von einer 185mm PM Aufnahme bei der Siganture Reihe die Rede?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Februar 2011)

Bilder gabs noch nicht, wurden nur angekündigt. das mit der bremsaufnahme wurde mir so geschrieben, das sieht man dann wenns da ist.


----------



## lhampe (28. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ..., es scheint so als kämen die elox Rahmen etwas früher zurück als die Gepulverten, im Idealfalll noch vor seinem Asientrip. Da hilft nur hoffen..


 
Das will ich mal stark hoffen. Zur Zeit sieht es ja so aus das die gepulverten eher Ende als Mitte März kommen. Noch länger sollte es nicht dauern. Ist Saisonanfang...




Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ... die bremsaufnahme wird 180mm betragen ...


 
Gut das ich damit eh geplant hatte zu warten bis der rahmen da ist und mir noch keine 185er Scheibe gekauft habe.


----------



## Tompfl (28. Februar 2011)

wo liegt denn der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen raw, gepulvert und eloxiert?


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe ne 185er bestellt zusammen mit ner Avid Code, glaube nicht das er mir 180 liefert.Aber jetzt bitte nicht jeder bei Jü anrufen könnt ja sein das er grade an meiner Fanes schraubt.

Wasn geiles Wetter, ich halts kaum noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Februar 2011)

Naja, 185mm sind ja kaum ein Problem, da ja Avid eh nochmal 3mm Spacer unter dem Sattel hat.

Der Gewichtsunterschied wird wohl beim Pulvern + ca 200g ausmachen, raw und elox wiegen nichts.


----------



## Osti (28. Februar 2011)

185er Scheibe bei 180er Aufnahme wäre ja geradezu optimal, dann bist du erstens auf der sicheren Seite, dass das problemlos passt und du bekommst zweitens noch nen paar von den konischen Avid Spacern drunter... (zweiteres vermutlich)...


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Februar 2011)




----------



## Piefke (28. Februar 2011)

ein bissel nackt

Nee, sieht gut aus. Wem ist der?


----------



## H.B.O (28. Februar 2011)

...oder clean


----------



## michi3 (28. Februar 2011)

mir gefällts leider nicht, sieht etwas aus wie aus der bastelbude und das steuerrohr ist wahrscheinlich das hässlichste was je das licht der welt erblickt hat. 
mein neues wird wohl wieder ein nicolai werden, auch wenn ich mal lust auf was anderes hätte.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Februar 2011)

tja wer hatts in raw mit monarch bestellt  ich net

die bilder sind aus fatzebug 

der text dazu   
*Fanes signature frame, the first is ready to go...**

jetzt geht los jetzt gehts los


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


>



Porno... könnt ich den ganzen Tag lang ablecken...


----------



## biker-wug (28. Februar 2011)

Hat was.

RAW ist einfach geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (28. Februar 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Porno... könnt ich den ganzen Tag lang ablecken...


Nich doch....das gibt Schlieren aufm Bildschirm 

Wenn der Rahmen für niemanden bestimmtes is - ich nehm ihn! Einpacken, Adresse geb ich gleich raus 

Äh....da fällt mir noch was ein: gehört die Anschraubkettenführung, die am Prototypen war, auch noch dazu? Also is da noch ne Aufnahme für die Führung an der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. März 2011)

Die Gewinde sind schon am Rahmen, die Kefü kommt im März irgendwann.

Zu den Umwerfern:

Ich hab den SLX 2fach 665E bekommen, die Befestigungsschrauben sind dabei und er wiegt 135g.

Ist bei den reverb von Jü eigentlich das Bleed Kit mit dabei?


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Gewinde sind schon am Rahmen, die Kefü kommt im März irgendwann.
> 
> Zu den Umwerfern:
> 
> ...



Mein XT wiegt nur 124 Gramm- äääätsch.

... HA! und ist dreifach...


----------



## VoikaZ (1. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ist bei den reverb von Jü eigentlich das Bleed Kit mit dabei?



Interssante Frage. Klärst Du das mit dem Jü, oder soll ich es machen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. März 2011)

runterfahrer, XT ist doch dekadent und dreifach ist ja soo 2008.

Volker mach du, ich hab ihn schon gestern von der Arbeit abgehalten.


----------



## Osti (1. März 2011)

na, dass sieht doch schon mal seeeehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (1. März 2011)

so ihr Leut... ich habs eben getan.. meine Fanes ist bestellt :-D

Welche Kettenblätter würdet ihr für die XT Kurbel empfehlen, wenn ich hinten ne 10Fach Kassette montieren möchte.. Bedingung: vorne 24 + 26 + Bash meint ihr, alle Kettenblätter sind 10fach geeignet (ok nicht gerade die FSA DH-Blätter)??

Grüße
der Chris


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> runterfahrer, XT ist doch dekadent und dreifach ist ja soo 2008.
> 
> Volker mach du, ich hab ihn schon gestern von der Arbeit abgehalten.



XTR war mir zu teuer...
Dreifach muß schon sein... Steile Trails in den Alpen usw. Und das kleine Kettenbaltt als Rettungsritzel...

2 x 10 ist schnickschnack... Da läuft mir die Kette zu schräg!


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. März 2011)

Jupp, 2x10 ist mir auch etwas zu unnütz. Ich bleib bei meinem 2x9 mit 22-38, das geht hoch wie runter hervorragend und ist dank TA Kettenblättern+stylo bash auch gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

So wie es jetzt aussieht schaffe ich es mein Fanes unter 13 Kilo zu bringen. Je nachdem was der Rahmen dann wirklich wiegt.


----------



## Greti (1. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt aussieht schaffe ich es mein Fanes unter 13 Kilo zu bringen. Je nachdem was der Rahmen dann wirklich wiegt.


 

Das wäre der Hammer!

Wie sieht Deine Teileliste aus?


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

Hatte die ein paar Seiten vorher schon gepostet.
Kurz angerissen:
Kurbel Aerozine X-12, deutlich leichter als XT
LRS aus Hope Pro II, Flow und Sapim CX-Ray 1743 Gramm,
MZ 55,
Schmolke Carbon Lenker TLO Lowriser DH 140 Gramm,
Hope Vorbau, 
ein bischen Tune und Titanschraben,
Bremse Hope Tech M4, Sonderdition in schwarz! (siehe meine Bikemarktanzeigen ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

So ein Lenkerchen auf einem Enduro ?


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

Klar, warum nicht?
Ich hätte ja auch die ganz leichte TLO Version nehmen können... max 110 Gramm!
Das Rad nennt sich Enduro. Früher hieß das mal Tour (-ren fahren). 

Für etwaige Bikeparkbesuche baue ich das Rad um auf breite Reifen und ein paar andere Teile usw.


----------



## ibislover (1. März 2011)

also deine enduro definition geht wohl mehr in die all mountain richtung.

unter 13 kilo für ein bike dieses einsatzbereich ist echt wenig und für viele absolut nicht erstrebenswert, da zu wenig.
pack 1 bis 1,5 kilo drauf und du hast weit besseres fahrverhalten, vorallem bei schnell und ruppig bergab.
für den bikepark den großteil des bikes umbauen? du hast ja zeit und nerven. 

aber jeder wie er will.
eigenwillig ist dein "konzept" aber schon.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

Ich baue schonmal nicht den Großteil um. Zack - anderer Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau- keine 10 min.
Dickere Reifen, dank Kompressor, auch keine 10 min. fertig.

Laut "bike" ist All Mountain nur bis 140mm. Und alles was die schreiben ist richtig...
Ich def. selber was ich fahre. Wenn ich locker hochkomme und möglichst schwer und trailig runter will nenne ich das Tour (-ren fahren).

Diese ganzen Audrücke, Definitionen und Eingrenzungen wie CC, All Mountain, Enduro usw. sind erfindungen der Magazine. Ganz früher hieß das mal "froriden".
Ich nenne das Mountainbike fahren.
Wenn ich durch den Wald "frei reite" ist mir völlig wurscht wie andere das nennen.

Ein leichtes Bike hat nur Vorteile. Ich spare an Stellen an denen es mir sinnvoll erscheint. 
Wenn mir der Lenker um die Ohren fliegt lasse ich euch das später wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (1. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ...Ein leichtes Bike hat nur Vorteile...


also genau da liegst du falsch.
zumindest bei der federwegsklasse und gewichten unter 14kg (bei M od. L ).


----------



## Osti (1. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> also genau da liegst du falsch.
> zumindest bei der federwegsklasse und gewichten unter 14kg (bei M od. L ).



auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt...


----------



## ibislover (1. März 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt...


ist ganz einfach und ließt du hier überall.

ein 13 kg bike fährt sich im techn. gelände, was bei enduro mehr berag wie bergauf ist, auch gerne mal park, weniger gut bzw. handlich wie ein 14.5kg bike.
wer sein bike mal ab- und aufgespeckt hat bzw. die möglichkeit hat dies zu tun, wird es einfach feststellen.
es fehlt an "gegengewicht", was dem handling zugute kommt.

und ich rede hier von enduro, der vorstufe von freeriden.
zwar aufwärts, aber nicht im cc tempo mit der intension schön wieder runterzuballern.
keine alpinen hinterradversetzertouren in gelände wo ein trialbike besser aufgehoben wäre und/oder ewige schotteranstiege und gleiche mit 170mm im heck dann wieder runterzufahren. 

sicher schwer auszuprobieren bzw. hat nicht jeder die gelegenheit sein bike mal eben um 1-1.5kg zu erleichtern.
dennoch kann man ja auch dinge mal annehmen ohne sich bis ins kleinste begründet zu bekommen ohne wirkliche bereitschaft sich überhaupt damit auseinanderzusetzen.


bin jedenfalls mal auf die anderen aufbauten der herren gespannt!


----------



## Osti (1. März 2011)

eine allgemeine Definition von Enduro ist Mumpitz, daher wirst du hier vermutlich Aufbauten von <13 bis >17kg sehen und alles hat irgendwo seine Berechtigung... generell finde ich leichte Bikes deutlich handlicher und spaßiger zu fahren. Wobei ich bestimmt auch kein Leichtgewichtsfetischist bin... und das 13kg sich angeblich nicht so handlich fahren wie 14,5kg ist mir viel zu pauschal... das hängt mMn von sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab.


----------



## ibislover (1. März 2011)

da ist nix pauschal dran.
bei beschriebenem einsatzbereich ist dass sicher für 90% der fahrer der fall.

enduro ist eigentlich ziemlich genau definiert.
nur dieses pseudoliberale inet gsabbel und getue, von wegen keiner soll vernachlässig werden und ich gehör doch auch dazu, bitte lasst mich doch auch mitspielen, führt immer zur gleichen diskussion.

klar kannst auch mit deinem 170mm bike nur in der stadt und nur zum becker fahren. in manchen städten ist das abentuer genug und es ist wirklich jedem überlassen. jeder soll tun was er will.
doch an der eigentlichen und ziemlich konkreten idee der bikes dieser federwegsklass, ändert das ja wohl nix.

wie dem auch sein.
sollte mehr denkanstoß denn bekehrung sein.
wer nicht will oder kann braucht nicht drübernachdenken oder es ausprobiren.


----------



## H.B.O (1. März 2011)

Mein wird ein echtes enduro ...mit den laufrädern von runterfahrer, kettenführung, 1x10 (31 Z KB)Reverb, 36, vivid air, winkelsteuersatz -0.5 und 740 lenker...so das musste ich jetzt mal jemanden erzählen dens (hoffentlich) interessiert


----------



## ibislover (1. März 2011)

welchen steuersatz verwendest du? den von alutech?


----------



## H.B.O (1. März 2011)

ja 1.5


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. März 2011)

Ich behaupte das zu 90% der Laufradsatz darüber entscheidet wie sich ein Rad fährt, wenn der Rest nicht übermäßig schwer ist dann passt das schon.

Und sein wir mal ehrlich, ob 13 oder 14,0kg. Für viele ist das der Unterschied zwischen nem Touren-LRS und Fehlbenutzungs-LRS samt entsprechenden Reifen.

Außerdem - sind wir nicht eventuell ein bisschen sehr off topic?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (1. März 2011)

lh hat recht. ich besitze einen lrs hope/sapim/flow und einen deetrax (alt), der unterschied ist irrsinn. ich find uns nicht ot wir reden über den Fanesaufbau passt doch hierher


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ja 1.5



Ich bin ja wirklich ein Alutech-Fan, aber Steuersätze gibt es wesentlich bessere. Die Einpresstiefe braucht kein Mensch und erheblich leichter sind andere auch.


----------



## H.B.O (1. März 2011)

ja ne 1.5 -0.5 grad, einzige alternative ist das angleset und das ist teurer nicht viel leichter und lässt sich durch die fehlende schlitzung schwerer montieren und demontieren


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2011)

ach waren das noch Zeiten wo eine gescheite Enduro noch einen Motor hatte....und auch da war der Aufschrei riesig als die ersten BMW Boxer auftauchten  


Ein leichter Aufbau beim Enduro (MTB) macht immer dann Sinn wenn eben auch (gelegentlich?) bergauf gefahren werden soll und wenig bis gar nicht Bikepark mit Shuttle oder Lift auf dem Programm steht
Ein MTB das ich den Berg hoch schieben muss widerspricht für mich auch immer noch dem eigentlichen Sinn eines "Bergrades", aber das sehen manche auch anders 

Die ganzen Benennungen, Einteilungen und Klassifizierungen brauchen eigentlich nur die Magazine und deren Biketest Gläubige damit die Kisten sich irgendwie in Schemas bzw. in Vergleichs & Bestenlisten pressen lassen.

Der Fahrer und das Terrain bestimmen das Einsatzgebiet, der Rest ist immer nur eine Anpassung der Technik an persönliche Vorlieben. 
Ich z.B. werde nie verstehen warum man sich mit einem Singlespeed ohne jegliche Federung einen Alpencross antut. 
Aber auch die Leutchen haben ihren Spaß und kommen am Ziel an. Durchaus sogar lange vor mir  

@runterfahrer: unter 13kg wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich teuer und nur mit tiefen Griffen in die Tuningkiste machbar sein  
Bei ausreichender Haltbarkeit der einzelnen Bauteile wird es sich letztendlich wahrscheinlich nur mit leichten Reifen bewerkstelligen lassen. Denn im Vergleich zu meinem 301 (13,1kg aktuell) sind Fanes Rahmen & MZ55 Gabel einiges schwerer und das mit den anderen Bauteilen auszugleichen bzw. darunter zu bleiben wird eng. Ich schätze mal du wirst so Richtung 13,5kg landen oder sehr tief in die Trickkiste greifen müssen.


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

@HBO: Ach so.


----------



## scylla (1. März 2011)

komische Diskussion hier 

"Enduro" ist nur ein Name für ein Fahrrad. Jeder kann damit machen was er will, und jeder wird es zu einem anderen Zweck einsetzen. Genauso wie jeder andere technische Fähigkeiten und andere Vorlieben hat. "Enduro" ist also nicht klar definiert. Für mich jedenfalls nicht. Das einzige was ich als klar erachten würde: es ist ein Rad, das sowohl bergab als auch bergauf mit Muskelkraft bewegt werden kann 

Ich persönlich erachte durchaus ein leichtes Rad als Vorteilhaft. Gerade wenn es leicht ist finde ich es viel besser zu handhaben und viel agiler. Sich ein kg mehr draufzupacken wegen dem "Handling" würde ich nicht einsehen. Wenn die Argumentation jetzt aber in die Richtung Stabilität/Haltbarkeit/Grip bzw. Durchschlagsschutz (Reifen)/Preis/Funktion allgemein geht, dann bin ich die erste, die den Sinn von schweren Teilen einsieht... wenn diese in Bezug auf die vorhin genannten funktionalen Aspekte anderen leichteren Teilen wirklich überlegen sind... und nur dann 

Letztendlich ist es doch schön, wenn nicht alle Räder gleich sind 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die verschiedensten Aufbauten... vielleicht kann man sich ja beim ein- oder anderen was abschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das zu 90% der Laufradsatz darüber entscheidet wie sich ein Rad fährt, wenn der Rest nicht übermäßig schwer ist dann passt das schon.


Das kann ich bestätigen.
Wenn ich auf meiner Wildsau die leichteren FR-Reifen (BB) drauf habe, ist auch ne kleinere Tour drin. Die wird mit den DH-Schlappen (MM, Swampthing) zur Qual, dafür gehen die im Bikepark deutlich besser.


----------



## MO_Thor (1. März 2011)

...nochmal kurz zur Fanes-Anschraubkettenführung:
wat kostet die extra? Weiß da einer was (halbwegs) genaues?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. März 2011)

Das  ist alles noch nicht raus, sie wird aber nicht die Welt kosten, da sie ohne Weltraumplastik auskommen muß. Das waren so die Infos von Jü im Januar.


----------



## ollo (1. März 2011)

wie gut das das geklärt ist, schweres Rad gleich Enduro, auch wenn das Rad nur aus einem Grund schwerer ist, weil es ein "Schwerer" fährt .....schei$$ Begrifflichkeiten........macht man beim Cross Country nicht dasselbe wie beim Enduren, nämlich die Country Crossen oder kommt man wie beim Enduro nicht genauso wie beim Allmountain, alle Berge hoch und runter, so zusagen Allmountain/ alle Berge 

"Als Enduro (aus dem spanischen duro = hart; englisch: endurance = Ausdauer), ......, wird ein geländegängiges (grobstolliges Reifenprofil, lange Federwege) und den dafür notwendigen wenigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen bezeichnet.  ....." (wikipedia)

meine CC Feile hat auch Grobstollige Reifen, mein Crossrad auch.....ist es jetzt ein Enduro


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2011)

Jaja... Über begrifflichkeiten lässt sich stundenlang diskutieren/argumentieren/streiten....ich seh z.b. Keinen unterschied zwischen nem freeride tourer und nem enduro

Manche brauchen ein 180er fahrwerk um 3 stufen zu bezwingen, andere fahren mit nem hardtail übelste dhstrecken... Ist auch wurscht... Alles ne frage von persönlichen vorlieben und technischen fähigkeiten.

Man, wann kommen denn endlich die ersten fanes aufbauten


----------



## kidsmooth (1. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Mein wird ein echtes enduro ...mit den laufrädern von runterfahrer, kettenführung, 1x10 (31 Z KB)Reverb, 36, vivid air, winkelsteuersatz -0.5 und 740 lenker...so das musste ich jetzt mal jemanden erzählen dens (hoffentlich) interessiert



Gibt es von Alutech einen Winkelsteuersatz für das Fanes (also tapered?) Auf der Homepage habe ich nur den Winkelsteuersatz gefunden der 1,5" auf 1 1/8 reduziert.


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

So einen gibts demnächst von K9.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> also genau da liegst du falsch.
> zumindest bei der federwegsklasse und gewichten unter 14kg (bei M od. L ).



Na also... Ich liege absolut nicht falsch. 
Sofern nicht an der Sicherheit gespart wird, ist es absolut sinnvoll ein möglichst leichtes Bike zu fahren. 
Der Aufbau muß zum Fahrer und dessen Gewicht passen, sowie zu dem was er damit vorhat.
Ich werde mit meinem Fanes Touren fahren und zwar genau so wie ich es möchte. 
Es sollte wohl klar sein dass sich ein leichtes Bike besser fahren läßt als ein schweres. Immer in Relation zum Fahrergewicht.


----------



## wartool (2. März 2011)

Männers... was haltet Ihr davon hier im Fred auf das Ursprungsthema zurückzukommen - nämlich die Fanes und Aufbauvaranten etc?

Finde es schade, dass auch dieser Fred hier wieder zerredet wird!

Disutiert doch über Verwendungszwecke, Begrifflichkeiten etc bitte in einem anderen Bereich des Forums!

Danke und nen schönen Tag für alle


----------



## pommes5 (2. März 2011)

fatzbuck appdet



			
				facebook vor 15 minuten schrieb:
			
		

> für alle ungeduldigen FANES enduro update: die hauptrahmen sind noch beim tempern, härten...
> denke so mitte nächster woche liefern wir die ersten in alu raw aus.
> eloxal die woche darauf und evt. dann auch schon welche mit pulverbeschichtung...aber ab dem 14.3. ist die produktion bis zum 26.3. nicht am arbeiten da ich zu dieser zeit in t...aiwan auf einer bikemesse bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (2. März 2011)

mein fanes hat 1.5, für taper gibt es auch (zwei) anglesets, das für fanes passende ist aber noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## Osti (2. März 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> fatzbuck appdet
> 
> 
> > Zitat von *facebook vor 15 minuten*
> ...


_
_

wenn ich jetzt kein Knick im Kalender habe, dann haut das mit den Elox-Rahmen ja wohl nicht hin mit übernächster Woche...


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. März 2011)

Ja so hab ich das auch am Montag verstanden, nach weiterer Nachfrage kam:



> eloxal kommt auf alle fälle noch vorher



Rein von der Aussage mit dem 14.03 her machts aber keine Sinn, es sei denn jemand anderes hilft beim Versand. Vielleicht kann ja nochmals jemand drauf hinweisen, wenn er ihm gerade schreibt.


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2011)

Meine Fanes ist beschichtet, das wird wohl nichts mehr mit im März. Eigentlich wollte ich noch vor meinen Urlaub Ende März Fanes fahren...


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. März 2011)

hört auf mit anrufen und mails zu nerven 
es dauert halt so lange wie es dauert, ihr haltet den mann nur von seiner arbeit ab 

und er hat ja noch eine starke frau an seiner seite, die mit sicherheit auch pakete verschicken kann


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. März 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse an Fanes Graphen hat und sich für googleübersetzungen begeistern kann, wird hier glücklich.

http://translate.google.de/translat...s=org.mozilla:de:official&channel=s&prmd=ivns


----------



## VoikaZ (2. März 2011)

Hi,

naja, ich hab eigentlich gehofft, das mein Fanes pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag am Freitag da ist. Jürgen meinte schon letztes Wochenende, das es knapp werden könnte.
Naja, hilft ja nix, der Rest ist mittlerweile auch komplett.
Hier mal ein schlechtes Handybild von meinen Pornolaufrädern vom Runterfahrer 







@ Volker: Was die Reverb betrifft, der Jü meinte, das normalerweise kein Entlüftungsset dabei ist, außer er bekommt noch ein paar aus Italien, da könnte das Set dabei sein. Er kannte die Problematik mit dem Entlüften aber auch noch nicht.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2011)

so fahr ich auch, wenn das vorne der Highroller 2.5 1ply is - ich fahr ihn vorne halt in 42aST


----------



## Piefke (2. März 2011)

Die Räder sehen topp aus, meine sind leider noch nicht da.
Die Reifenkombi hab ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (2. März 2011)

Ist der 1ply, ja. Hab aber für den Sommer noch den Minion 2.5 1ply hier


----------



## 861markus (2. März 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> naja, ich hab eigentlich gehofft, das mein Fanes pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag am Freitag da ist. Jürgen meinte schon letztes Wochenende, das es knapp werden könnte.
> Naja, hilft ja nix, der Rest ist mittlerweile auch komplett.
> ...



Sehr Chic, endlich mal Fotos

Hast Du noch Bilder vom Deinen anderen violetten Teilen? Hast Du Dir die MZ55 rausgelassen?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2011)

Ich ahne ein Eloxal-Massaker...


----------



## 861markus (2. März 2011)

JAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> hört auf mit anrufen und mails zu nerven
> es dauert halt so lange wie es dauert, ihr haltet den mann nur von seiner arbeit ab



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Es dauert solange wie es braucht ordentliche und saubere Arbeit abzuliefern. 

Trotz aller Ungedult möchte ich keinen unter Druck 'zusammen geschusterten' Rahmen (Macht Jürgen natürlich eh nicht)

Wenn nur jeder 3. zukünftige Fanes Besitzer ein mal die Woche anruft um nach seinem Rahmen zu fragen sind das fast 4 unnütze Anrufe pro Tag! In der Zeit könnte sicher fast ein Rahmen mehr pro Tag fertig gestellt werden. Also laßt den Jürgen in Ruhe arbeiten und zwischendrin auch mal ein Tee Päuschen machen.


----------



## VoikaZ (3. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich ahne ein Eloxal-Massaker...



Hi,

so schlimm wird es nicht, kein Sorge. Sind nur noch Sattelrohrklemme und Lenker purple. Die Lyrik und die Hammerschmidt sind raw 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mane87 (4. März 2011)

Zitat Facebook:
"Fanes die ersten werden am mittwoch ausgeliefert..."


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Zitat Facebook:
> "Fanes die ersten werden am mittwoch ausgeliefert..."


Ja, aber die gepulverten kommen wohl erst im April - so langsam nervt die Warterei.


----------



## MO_Thor (4. März 2011)

Öl ins Feuer - ich hab grad wenig zu tun gehabt und deshalb mal mit einem wohlbekannten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumgespielt:





...ich werde mir auch n Fanes gönnen, aber kann mich nicht für eine Farbkombo entscheiden. Oben hab ich weiß (Pulver) und schwarz (elox?) und drunter entsprechende Kombos.
Leider hab ichs Ducatirot nich getroffen....


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. März 2011)

jetzt weiss ich endlich wie geil es in schwarz elox aussieht

juuuucchhhuuuuuuuuuuuuujiiipiiijahheeee

jetzt freut sich der onkel noch mehr, und ist dafür noch ungeduldiger


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. März 2011)

Schwarz sieht schick aus. Da freu ich maich dann auch drauf.

MoThor, schwarz rot kommt gut, eine weitere Alternative wäre noch elox Hinterbau und raw Hauptrahmen, oder umgekehrt.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Lagerverkauf/Pudel-DH-Worldcup-Komplettbike-Gr-L::391.html


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2011)

jeah schwarz elox

hmm jetzt hab ich heut die 
profile kurbel+hohlgebohrter achse+tretlager+kb 
auf der waage gehabt  1,1kilo inc lebenslange garantie(was die wohl wiegt)

**** die passt auch gut an des schwarz elox


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2011)

Johnny hat völlig recht. Das schwarze schlägt alles !

@böser_wolf: hatte mal die DMR Stahlkurbel am alten Bike....einfach saugeil von der Steifigkeit.
Aber 1,1kg ist schon heftig am Enduro !


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2011)

naja ne xt wiegt 850gr 
meine leaf motostick ca 1000gr
die 150 gr bzw 250gr mit der profile
machen den kohl nicht fett 

ich werd mit rohloff usw eh bei 15kilo landen 

aber bei 90kilo eigengewicht  geht das für mich ok


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. März 2011)

Wenn wir schonmal bei Gewichten sind. Ich habe grade nachgewogen und gerechnet, also addiert wie Gelehrte sagen würden.
Vorrausgesetzt der Rahmen wiegt genau 3000 Gramm in M, wird mein Fanes mit allem drum und dran später 12,991 Kilo auf die Waage bringen. Das Ziel unter 13 Kilo könnte also doch noch sehr eng werden... Crap!
Wobei nur "Leichtbau" am Lenker in Form des Schmolke TLO (155 gr.) stattfindet.
Ansonsten XT, Tech M4, Rubber Queen/ Mountainking II, Hope-Flow usw. Dazu ein paar Titanschräubchen.


----------



## caiman83 (4. März 2011)

wäre mal für nen Entwurf in weiss mit einem himmelblauen Hinterbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (4. März 2011)

> Mountainking II



Ist das jetzt Schwer- oder Leichtbau bei der Fanes ( Enduro )?


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Schwer- oder Leichtbau bei der Fanes ( Enduro )?


Leichtbau und -Grip


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Schwer- oder Leichtbau bei der Fanes ( Enduro )?



Also der Rubber Queen ist schwerer und kommt hinten drauf. Ich bin aber so überzeugt von dem Reifen dass ich den neuen Mountainking II in Black Chili für vorne mal probieren will.


----------



## lhampe (4. März 2011)

Also entweder habe ich mich verrechnet oder ihr. Ich bin froh wenn ich unter 16kg bleibe. Und wirklich schwer ist nur der LR Satz (Veltec DH Naben mit Single Track Felgen) und die Maxxis Advantage Reifen (leider die Draht version). Gut, die Reverb bringt auch 540gr mit. Also könnte ich max 1 kg sparen.


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Also der Rubber Queen ist schwerer und kommt hinten drauf. Ich bin aber so überzeugt von dem Reifen dass ich den neuen Mountainking II in Black Chili für vorne mal probieren will.


Warum vorn den Reifen mit weniger Grip


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn wir schonmal bei Gewichten sind. Ich habe grade nachgewogen und gerechnet, also addiert wie Gelehrte sagen würden.
> V*orrausgesetzt der Rahmen wiegt genau 3000 Gramm in M*, wird mein Fanes mit allem drum und dran später 12,991 Kilo auf die Waage bringen. Das Ziel unter 13 Kilo könnte also doch noch sehr eng werden... Crap!
> Wobei nur "Leichtbau" am Lenker in Form des Schmolke TLO (155 gr.) stattfindet.
> Ansonsten XT, Tech M4, Rubber Queen/ Mountainking II, Hope-Flow usw. Dazu ein paar Titanschräubchen.



Ich bin mal gespannt wie schwer der Rahmen praktisch wird. Prognose und Praxis sind ja immer zwei Schuhe, ich persönlich rechne immer mit 10% Abweichung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MO_Thor (5. März 2011)

caiman83 schrieb:


> wäre mal für nen Entwurf in weiss mit einem himmelblauen Hinterbau...



Soll ich...? Dauert allerdings, ich komm so schnell nich mehr an meine Datei (liegt auf dem Arbeitsrechner......)


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. März 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum vorn den Reifen mit weniger Grip



Wieso weniger Grip? Mountainking II mit Black Chili in 2,2".


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. März 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Also entweder habe ich mich verrechnet oder ihr. Ich bin froh wenn ich unter 16kg bleibe. Und wirklich schwer ist nur der LR Satz (Veltec DH Naben mit Single Track Felgen) und die Maxxis Advantage Reifen (leider die Draht version). Gut, die Reverb bringt auch 540gr mit. Also könnte ich max 1 kg sparen.



Ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt für meine selber gewogenen Gewichte:
LRS: 1743 Gramm, mit Felgenband
Gabel: MZ55 Luft 2,3 Kilo
Kurbel: Aerozine mit Lager und KB 708 Gramm
Bremse: Tech M4 878 Gramm komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. März 2011)

wie haste denn die m4 so leicht bekommen, ich komm da mit 203/183 auf ca.940 g, gut ich mußte damals die stahlflex nehmen, macht das soviel aus?

Da ich ja nur den Rahmen wechseln muß, wird das geringere Gewicht vom Rahmen, vom vivid air aufgefressen, sowie das mehrgewicht der reverb hinzukommen, somit sollte ich dann irgendwo bei 15,3kg liegen. geht ja noch.

lyrik uturn 125-170 mico dh mit maxle lite 2480g
Hope+DS28
SLX + TA chinook+ Bash
Saint Schaltwerk+ XT Shifter


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum meine Tech M4 leichter ist. Titanschrauben habe ich noch gar nicht berücksichtigt. Meine hat aber Kunststoffleitung.


----------



## ollo (5. März 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Soll ich...? Dauert allerdings, ich komm so schnell nich mehr an meine Datei (liegt auf dem Arbeitsrechner......)



JAAAAA......und Quarzgrau mit Schwarz Eloxal hinterbau........hatte es schon mit besagtem Programm versucht,  is nich meine Welt


----------



## kreisel (5. März 2011)

War das schon?


----------



## kreisel (5. März 2011)

Facebook: "Fanes signature frame, the first is ready to go...":
















Ich würde so gern die ersten aufgebauten Fanes sehen...


----------



## svennox (6. März 2011)

.. #1191 : ..schöne FOTOS vom ALUTECH_RAHMEN..top ..!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (6. März 2011)

Durch die Warterei kommt man immer wieder auf Ideen, noch Sachen zu verändern.
Ich schwanke momentan beim Vorbau zwischen weiß und schwarz - Lenker wird weiß.
Und bei der Sattelstütze war ich mir schon sicher keine verstellbare haben zu wollen - jetzt schwanke ich wieder. Wer von euch nimmt eine verstellbare und welche?


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2011)

Verstellbare ist beim enduro pflicht

Ich hab bisher null probleme mit meiner kindshock i 900. Die command post soll auch sehr gut sein. Bei der reverb ists halt wohl noch die erste generation, sieht aber top aus


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2011)

und die reverb ist recht gÃ¼nstig(170â¬) beim JÃ¼ zu bekommen. Bei dem Preis laÃ  ich es mal auf einen Versuch ankommen, wenns nicht taugt, geht sie zu Sport Import und dann in den bikemarkt. Beim Vorbau lieber die selbe Farbe wie den Lenker, mein grauer geht mir bei schwarzen Lenker minimal auf den Zeiger, aber er ist zu gut, um ihn wegen der Optik zu tauschen.


----------



## Piefke (6. März 2011)

Von der Reverb hört man aber immer wieder, dass die Probleme bereitet.
Die i 900 ist ja preislich auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2011)

Die Probleme sind aber in letzter Zeit eher seltener geworden, die erste Charge war murks, wie auch der erste Jahrgang der KS. Ansonsten sind alle Probleme aber auch behebbar, nicht wie beim 2Step.


----------



## VoikaZ (7. März 2011)

Ich probier jetzt auch mal die Reverb. Hatte aber auch schon die I900 und die I950. Wenn Du bißchen mehr auf den Rippen hast, dann würd ich lieber die I950er nehmen, weil die meiner Meinung nach den besseren Klemmkopf hat. Bei dem der 900er soll es öfter mal Probleme gegeben haben.
Mit der 950er war ich auch immer zufrieden, die Reverb kommt jetzt nur aus optischen Gründen. Ich wollt meine 950er vorsichtshalber noch aufheben, Du kannst Dich aber gern per PM melden, wir würden uns bestimmt einig werden 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Runterfahrer (7. März 2011)

Ganz kurz eben mit dem Jü tel. 
So wie es ausieht gehen die ersten Rahmen in raw diese Woche auf die Reise zum Kunden...


----------



## Osti (7. März 2011)

d.h. dann wohl implizit, dass der Rest der Rahmen erst nach Jü's Asien-Trip kommt...?


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. März 2011)

nein, nicht zwangsläufig.


Alutech ist bei den Pinkbike Vids des Tages dabei, ganz unten.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/movies-monday-March-7-2011.html


----------



## Piefke (7. März 2011)

Der LRS ist da - das mit der Sattelstütze ist geklärt - jetzt fehlt "nur" noch der Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (7. März 2011)

Das Sofa nenne ich mal Retro!!!


----------



## Piefke (8. März 2011)

Lieferauskunft vom Jü:
Wann ist mit der Lieferung zu    rechnen?   alu natur diese woche, eloxal und farbe ab dem 28.3. wenn ich wieder aus    taiwan von der bikemesse zurück bin


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2011)

Wie, jetzt doch die elox Rahmen erst nach taiwan?! nicht lustig.


----------



## VoikaZ (8. März 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> alu natur diese woche


Yeah, dann wird am Samstag aufgebaut und am Sonntag gefahren


----------



## wartool (8. März 2011)

:-(

schade.. hatte schwarz-elox bestellt


----------



## Piefke (8. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wie, jetzt doch die elox Rahmen erst nach taiwan?! nicht lustig.


Ich wäre ja dafür, alle bis nach Taiwan warten zu lassen


----------



## VoikaZ (8. März 2011)

Nix gibt's, ich will endlich mein Fanes durch den Wald jagen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wie, jetzt doch die elox Rahmen erst nach taiwan?! nicht lustig.



Tja Moonboot, jetzt musst du konsequent sein. Wann wird das Torque bestellt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2011)

NEIN, ich will nicht! Du bist doch nur auf meinen L Rahmen scharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (8. März 2011)

oh mann nochmal 3 wochen


----------



## Osti (8. März 2011)

habs ja schon geahnt, hatte aber insgeheim noch die Hoffnung, dass die Elox-Rahmen noch vorher rausgehen


----------



## MO_Thor (8. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> MoThor, schwarz rot kommt gut, eine weitere Alternative wäre noch elox Hinterbau und raw Hauptrahmen, oder umgekehrt.











caiman83 schrieb:


> wäre mal für nen Entwurf in weiss mit einem himmelblauen Hinterbau...


...den hab ich jetzt vergessen....aber man kann sich das wohl auch vorstellen, wenn man blau/raw anschaut.


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Yeah, dann wird am Samstag aufgebaut und am Sonntag gefahren



Und vor dem fahren stellst du noch ein paar lecker bildchen hinein


----------



## VoikaZ (8. März 2011)

Logo (vorausgesetzt der Rahmen ist echt vor dem WE da)


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2011)

Du wirst wohl einer der ersten glücklichen sein.....

Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (8. März 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl einer der ersten glücklichen sein.....
> 
> Bin gespannt



Naja, mal gucken. Schön wäre es schon


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2011)

Laut face**** geht heut ein Rahmen an Speer-Laufräder

;-)


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Laut face**** geht heut ein Rahmen an Speer-Laufräder
> 
> ;-)



Ne geht er nicht.... Scheiß onlinebanking. Kohle war heute noch nicht da. Wird aber morgen soweit sein.


----------



## Piefke (9. März 2011)

Ich hab diese Woche erfahren, dass der Roco TST R nur mit einer 300er Feder geliefert wird - bissel wenig für mich fetten Sack - also schon mal ne härtere kaufen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. März 2011)

Das ist leider die Quittung für den extrem günstigen OEM Kurs. MZ Federn kosten aber nicht viel. Auch Cane Creek, Manitou, Fox und Reset passen. Irgendwer kann sicher liefern 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. März 2011)

Was heißt denn eigentlich das "NEUERS" im Threadtitel? 

Bin gespannt auf eure ersten Aufbauten!


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. März 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was heißt denn eigentlich das "NEUERS" im Threadtitel?
> 
> Bin gespannt auf eure ersten Aufbauten!



Das ist ein Tippfehler...


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2011)

...den mal ein Mod korrigieren könnte.


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. März 2011)

So!!!
Mail vom Jü.

Knete ist da, Rahmen geht heute an mich raus!!! 

Leck mich fett ey...


----------



## Osti (10. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Knete ist da, Rahmen geht heute an mich raus!!!
> 
> Leck mich fett ey...



So!!! die nächsten zwei Wochen schaue ich hier nicht mehr rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. März 2011)

RAW, oder?

hmmm...
tendentiell würd ich ja Raw nehmen, wenn es nicht so empfindlich wäre...


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2011)

Was ist daran empfindlich ?
Du kannst ja einen Raw-Rahmen auch einfach klar pulvern lassen.


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2011)

dann is er nich meh empfindlich...klar!

aber das pure raw reagiert ja sogar auf schwitzige Handabrücke ;-)


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tippfehler...



Ich Depp  danke!


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2011)

@der-gute: man muß den Rahmen halt ab und zu mit der Stahlwolle behandeln.


----------



## VoikaZ (10. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> So!!!
> Mail vom Jü.
> 
> Knete ist da, Rahmen geht heute an mich raus!!!
> ...


Du Glücklicher, auf so eine Email warte ich noch immer 
Mein Geld hat er ja schon seit Ende Dezember


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. März 2011)

Ich habe 12 Jahre lang ein Mountaincycle in raw gefahren!!! Sieht immer noch sehr gut aus. 
Einmal im Jahr mit feiner Stahlwolle drüber poliert und fertig.
Im Gegensatz zu Pulverlack ist Elox natürlich am unempfindlichsten. Ich habe aber keine Lust auf Lackabplatzer und co. Einen eloxierten Rahmen habe ich schon.
Bei raw sieht man die Kratzer am wenigsten. Außerdem ist der Rahmen so am leichtesten.

Also ist es jedem selbst überlassen in welcher Farbe er sein Fanes aufbauen will. Sonst könnten wir ja alle Canyon oder Scott fahren...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. März 2011)

Also ich würd mir ja einen schwarz eloxieren lassen und mit weißen Kuhflecken versehen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SlayMe (10. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tippfehler...



Ach so.... und ich dachte die ganze Zeit ihr quatscht hier alle seit Wochen über den Rahmen von unserem Nationalkeeper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (10. März 2011)

Gibt es denn auf Fatzebook Neuigkeiten? Bin ja leider nicht angemeldet (hier wäre es ja mal gut) und würd gern wissen, ob heut wieder ein Schung Rahmen die heiligen Hallen verlassen hat.
Vielen Dank schon mal,

schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. März 2011)

Ne gibt nix neues.

So, da ich mal schwer davon ausgehe, daß die Kefü wohl nicht "Ende März" kommt, werde ich mir wohl etwas themisch verformbares Carbon ordern und mir selbst eine basteln, Als Röllchen gibts dann eine NC17 2-fach Rolle. Könnte vielleicht einer, der den Rahmen dann bald hat, mal etwas zur Rahmenbefestigung erzählen?


----------



## VoikaZ (10. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ne gibt nix neues.





Moonboot42 schrieb:


> So, da ich mal schwer davon ausgehe, daß die Kefü wohl nicht "Ende März" kommt, werde ich mir wohl etwas themisch verformbares Carbon ordern und mir selbst eine basteln, Als Röllchen gibts dann eine NC17 2-fach Rolle. Könnte vielleicht einer, der den Rahmen dann bald hat, mal etwas zur Rahmenbefestigung erzählen?


Klar, kann ich machen. Ich hab zwar immer noch gehofft, das es noch vor dem Wochenende mit dem Rahmen klappt, mittlerweile bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher 
Ich kann Dir aber die Maße durchgeben, wenn der Rahmen endlich mal da ist 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## VoikaZ (11. März 2011)

Bad News 
Jü hat mir gestern abend noch ne Email geschrieben, mein Rahmen kommt morgen erst vom Tempern. *Plopp* Traum zerplatzt, jetzt muß ich hoffen, das er ihn am We noch fertig bringt, damit es wenigstens nächste Woche was wird.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2011)

das mit dem Messen wäre super, Volker.

Schade, aber das ist wohl normal, meiner ist auch noch nicht mal vom tempern zurück, soviel wohl zur frage, wieviele Rahmen der Ofen ab kann und wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Jimmy (11. März 2011)

Meiner geht heute raus 

Ich hoffe ich hab alles da was man so braucht, damit morgen gezaubert werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (11. März 2011)

Ich hoffe doch mal, dass die Rahmen, die zu Pulvern und zu Eloxieren als erstes getempert wurden. Nicht, dass die erst nach Jü´s Taiwan-Reise zum Pulvern gehen.
Ursprünglich war ja mal von Dezember die Rede


----------



## axel123 (11. März 2011)

naja, ist ja erst märz, da hat er ja noch zeit


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal, dass die Rahmen, die zu Pulvern und zu Eloxieren als erstes getempert wurden.




Das wäre schön und sinnvoll gewesen, ist aber nicht so. Die ersten Eloxal Rahmen sollten aber auch direkt zu Kothe weitergeleitet werden, ich hoffe mal das weiterleiten funktioniert auch ohne Jü, da ist ja noch jemand.


----------



## Piefke (11. März 2011)

axel123 schrieb:


> naja, ist ja erst märz, da hat er ja noch zeit


Ich find das  nicht mehr lustig!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. März 2011)

Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## axel123 (11. März 2011)

tschuldigung piefke, ich wollte nicht auf deinen gefühlen rumtreten...


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (11. März 2011)

Die Taiwan-Reise vermute ich mal fällt wegen dem Tsunami jetzt flach. Gott sei Dank ist Jü noch in Deutschland.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2011)

Taipeh ist ca. 1200km weit entfernt...


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (11. März 2011)

Es gab sogar ne Tsunami Warnung in San Francisco 9.000 km entfernt. In dem gesamten Gebiet herrscht der Ausnahmezustand, da fährt bestimmt keiner mehr freiwillig hin. Übrigens die ersten Wellen trafen Taiwan um 12 Uhr 36.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2011)

Klar gibts überall Warnungen, sicher geht vor und so, aber das heißt nicht, daß dann auch zwangsläufig was passiert, oder die Taipeh cycle abgesagt wird, oder gar der Jü nicht fliegt.
http://www.focus.de/politik/schlagzeilen/nid_66497.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2011)

Taiwan hat mittlerweile die Tsunami Warnung zurückgenommen da die Welle kleiner als erwartet war (lt. Radio Meldung von eben)


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Taiwan hat mittlerweile die Tsunami Warnung zurückgenommen da die Welle kleiner als erwartet war (lt. Radio Meldung von eben)



Das ist sicher eine gute Nachricht für (fast) die gesamte Bikebranche. Wenn Canyon ein paar Stunden gewartet hätte, hätten sie die heute kommunizierte Verspätung der Strive Rahmen  auf den Tsunami schieben können 

Apropos, für wann sind eigentlich die Fanes Enduro Serienrahmen angekündigt?


----------



## Hufi (11. März 2011)

oje, immer noch mehr Salz in offene Wunden...


----------



## MO_Thor (11. März 2011)

Ihr Vorbesteller tut mir leid. Allerdings - der Nervenkitzel hier ist wenigstens für ein gutes Rad und nich für ne Canyonschleuder. Oder n Leidwill...


----------



## Osti (11. März 2011)

nach den neuesten Nachrichten aus Japan ist mir die Warterei auf einmal sowas von egal... v.a. die drohende Kernschmelze finde ich erschreckend


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. März 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> nach den neuesten Nachrichten aus Japan ist mir die Warterei auf einmal sowas von egal... v.a. die drohende Kernschmelze finde ich erschreckend



Drohende Kernschmelze? Da hat aber jemand den Reaktor falsch konstruiert... ...und das sage ich ein KernkraftKRITIKER.

Negativer Dampfblasenkoeffizient? Hoffen wir mal auf das Beste und zurück zum Thema => Fanes.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2011)

Morgen gibt's News

Vielleicht auch erst am Sonntag ;-)


----------



## VoikaZ (12. März 2011)

Wo bleiben denn eigentlich die Bilder der ersten Aufbauten


----------



## Jimmy (12. März 2011)

Ich warte vergeglich auf den DHL-Wagen....
Wird halt nochmal dem Pitch die letzte Ehre erwiesen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (12. März 2011)

Ich habe heute mind. 15 mal die Sendungsverfolgung von DHL bemüht... Hat sich aber nix getan.


----------



## Osti (12. März 2011)

stellt DHL überhaupt noch Samstags zu?


----------



## Runterfahrer (12. März 2011)

Klar!


----------



## rallleb (13. März 2011)

Noch keine Bilder?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2011)

Ok, also Ollo und ich waren gestern in Bistensee und sind Fanes gefahren 
Kurzfassung - warten lohnt sich. Verdammt schickes Gefährt. Vorfreude jedweder Größenordnung ist berechtigt. Mehr zu dem Thema... ...später. 

MfG
Stefan

...dann auch mit Fotos.


----------



## VoikaZ (13. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...dann auch mit Fotos.



Hi Stefan,

da bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. März 2011)

*Free Fanes  oder ALUTECH die Hauskontrolle.*.......und dann wurde es ein Besuch bei Freunden  ........ als uns Jürgen im letzten Jahr beim Brocken Rocken einen Besuch abstattete und sein neues "Baby" mitbrachte, sich die Zeit nach den Touren nahm aufmerksam zu zuhören und über viele Wochen Anregungen und Wünsche nicht nur entgegen nahm sondern auch letztendlich viele davon mit Stefan umgesetzt hat, war es gestern nach einigen Monden des Wartens  soweit um die Probefahrt des Fanes in XL durch zu ziehen........zwei Sachen vorweg, nein wir haben ihm nicht die Arbeitszeit gestohlen, höchsten mal um zu fragen, wo den der 5 er Imbus liegt oder das Lagerwerkzeug (es war ein Bild für die Götter, Links Schweißt Jürgen die letzten Rahmen, rechts davon baut Stefan Alias Lord Helmchen noch fix eine Totem für Jürgen um und ich hab in der Verpackungsstation den Xl Rahmen zusammengeschraubt)  , hat er alles daran gesetzt, damit die Rahmen auf die Ihr wartet in die Spur zu kommen........und in kleineren Pausen in dem wir ihm auch das bespaßen vom Hofhund Amagedon abgenommen haben (damit er bei Kräften bleibt) , wurde leicht verständlich, nicht nur wie viel wert Jürgen auf Perfekte Fanes Rahmen legt und die Bedienung der Fahrer von S -XL mit all ihren Wünschen und Anregungen, sondern auch wie viel unvorhergesehenes bei der Geburt des Fanes passiert ist und das wiederum jegliche Zeitplanung über den Haufen geworfen hat........wer um die Dinge weiß, kann auch verstehen das gerade bei der Neueinführung eines Produktes über Leben und Tod der Firma entschieden  wird und da hat sich Jürgen verständlicherweise für Leben entschieden und somit für etwas längere Wartezeiten.....auf mein letztes Rad habe ich im übrigen von der Vorstellung des Prototypen bis zum freundlichen "Herr Ollo ich hab da ein großes Paket für Sie vom UPS Mann" 16 Monate gewartet, da sind so ca. 5-6 Monate beim Fanes doch eher Kindergeburtstag 





Hie ein bisschen was vom Aufbau



 







der Dunkle Lord bei der QC.....tchich juch tchich juch 





Ready to go....







der Rahmen ist im übrigen noch nicht sauber gemacht, da Jürgen ihn erst Freitag zum Aufbau vorbereitet hat.....also keine Sorge wenn das RAW nicht so "Schön" rüber kommt ....

Schon nach dem ersten Aufsitzen ist das Fanes  ein Aha Erlebnis und der für mich so wichtig gewordene steile Sitzwinkel lässt erahnen wie gut es sich bei nicht gerade Durchschnittsmenschen üblichen Ü100 Kg und 1,95 bergauf fahren wird ....... 160 mm Federweg und ein Sitzgefühl  wie bei meinem 5 Jahre alten Lieblings Rad Liteville 301, das kann nur gut werden, mein "vergleichsrad" das 901 mit ebenfalls 160-165 mm Federweg hatte ich ebenfalls dabei um für mich diese Sitzwinkel Frage ein für allemal ab zu hacken. Ich bin beide Räder in den Steilsten Geo Einstellungen gefahren, beide haben guten Druck auf dem Vorderrad.Nicht nur  Bergauf ist das Fanes ein "Spurt starkes" Bike, kurzum Bergauf Treten mit dem Fanes macht "wieder" Spaß oder besser gesagt wesentlich mehr Spaß und lässt einen nicht aussehen wie einen Affen auf dem Schleifstein. Die Option bei der Probefahrt die Gabel ab zu senken habe ich gar nicht Probiert, weil es auch so mit 160 mm an der Front sehr angenehm Bergauf fährt (tiefe Front) und die Absenkung etwas für ganz steile Passagen ist. In der ebene ist ein Wippen des Hinterbaues mit gerade mal geschätzten 3 mm zu sehen und das bei der DH Einstellung am Rocco.....auch hier hatte ich nicht das Bedürfnis am Dämpfer die Plattform zu aktivieren.

Bergab spürt man einen Souverän arbeitenden Hinterbau, hier hat Starks ihr Stefan  ganze Arbeit geleistet, der Hinterbau saugt alles ganz unauffällig und sauber weg und das ohne das wir die Einstellungen für Bergab angepasst haben (SAG wurde für im Sitzen fahren eingestellt) hatte also zentral stehend im Bike ca. 15- max. 18 % SAG. 

Für mich als Quengelnden, ich will mehr als 140 mm Federweg locker den Berg hoch treten XL Rahmen Fahrer ohne dabei zu verzweifeln und auszusehen wie ein Bewegunglegastheniker, war das Fanes Berg- auf und -ab ein absolutes Fahrerlebnis. 
Danke an Jürgen das er so gut zugehört hat (und auch immer wieder nach der Meinung derer gefragt hat die es betrifft), das gesagte und geschriebene ernst genommen und dafür so manche Diskussion mit Stefan geführt hat, der wiederum einen absolut sauberen Job beim Fanes abgeliefert hat ..........und man kann es sich denken, ich freue mich auf mein "die Fanes Enduro"  

PS: danke auch an Jürgens Frau für die leckere Verpflegung und die Kostbare Privatzeit die Familie Schlender am Samstag für uns "geopfert" hat


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2011)

Schöner Bericht, das beik sieht sogar in der Größe gut aus! wurde der Rahmen echt freitag geschweißt, wann  urde denn dann getempered?
Rahmengewicht?


----------



## VoikaZ (13. März 2011)

Super bericht 
Da freu ich mich schon sehr auf mein Bike


----------



## ollo (13. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, das beik sieht sogar in der Größe gut aus! wurde der Rahmen echt freitag geschweißt, wann  urde denn dann getempered?
> Rahmengewicht?




ah erwischt, Du hast recht, um es richtig zu sagen er wurde Freitag vom Jürgen fertig gemacht, was auch immer er fertig gemacht hat.....ich korrigiere das gleich mal

und ja das Rad wirkt in Xl wirklich nicht wie ein Tanklaster, ich dachte auch ich hätte ein Foto gemacht wo beide Räder (Fanes und 901) vor einander stehen, da sieht man auch schön die Unterschiede im Sitzwinkel......


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2011)

Wieso haste das Ding nicht direkt eingepackt und mitgenommen?


----------



## ollo (13. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wieso haste das Ding nicht direkt eingepackt und mitgenommen?




 ich war zu vernebelt vom Käsefondue und Biobier ........der Hauptgrund ist, die Farbe fehlt noch


----------



## Runterfahrer (13. März 2011)

Hast noch ein paar mehr Bilder?
Mich würde mal die Zugverlegung im Detail interessieren.


----------



## ollo (13. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hast noch ein paar mehr Bilder?
> Mich würde mal die Zugverlegung im Detail interessieren.



nein leider nicht , muß ich passen


----------



## Osti (13. März 2011)

danke für die Fotos und den Bericht, hört sich verdammt gut an. 

hat der Jü noch was zu den weiteren Zeitplänen verlauten lassen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2011)

Zeit it halt Jüs größtes Problem, der Verzug der Fanes ED bringt halt einiges durcheinander. Außerdem scheint die TaiwanCharge noch auf sich warten zu lassen(ich nehme mal an, das deswegen der Taiwantrip etwas länger als die Messe dauert). Die sollte nächste Woche laut HP fällig werden. Nebenbei wurde ja noch die Fanes AM fertig kontruiert, und da soll die Serie, schon ENDE April am Rivafestival vorhanden sein. So ist zumindest der Plan. Ansonsten werden kurzfristig ab dem 28. die restlichen Fanes schnell ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (13. März 2011)

Trotz allem, sieht der Rahmen in dieser Größe beschissen aus. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Proportionen und Ausbuchtungen.


----------



## ollo (13. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Trotz allem, sieht der Rahmen in dieser Größe beschissen aus. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Proportionen und Ausbuchtungen.



deswegen ist er auch nichts für Dich


----------



## Spirit_Moon (13. März 2011)

Richtig, ich kann nämlich kleinere Rahmengrößen fahren. Muss aber zum Gardinen aufhängen eine Leiter benutzen 

P.S. beim nächsten Mal bitte bessere Bilder machen


----------



## ollo (13. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Richtig, ich kann nämlich kleinere Rahmengrößen fahren. Muss aber zum Gardinen aufhängen eine Leiter benutzen
> 
> P.S. beim nächsten Mal bitte bessere Bilder machen




ich würde auch lieber aufs Gardinenaufhängen verzichten und gerne kleine Rahmen fahren........und im nächsten Leben werde ich dann auch noch Fotograf dazu


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S. beim nächsten Mal bitte bessere Bilder machen



Armageddon ist Schuld,der hat zumindest mir einmal schön die Linse angestubst und zugehaucht. Natürlich heimlich. Die Sau 

Darf ich vorstellen - Armageddon:



aka "Geddi" aka "Frisby-Hund".

Außerdem, ich ziehe gute Gespräche und viele Erfahrungen schicken Fotos vor, wenn ich schöne Fotos will, krall ich mir einen Werbefotografen, nicht meine 5 Jahre alte Digitalkamera Modell "Mittelklasse". 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2011)

Was, der freeride Pudel heißt Armageddon?! ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Trotz allem, sieht der Rahmen in dieser Größe beschissen aus. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Proportionen und Ausbuchtungen.



Ich find jedes XXL Rad schaut (live) beschissen aus, bei der Fanes wars andersrum. Ich finde da stimmen die Proportionen, auch weil bald noch ein minimal längeres Steuerrohr kommt. 

Jetzt zum Reisebericht:

Also, wir wollten von Uelzen nach Bistensee. Erster Fehler, wir vertrauten dem TomTom. Zweiter Fehler, wir fuhren über Hamburg. Statt um 11 fanden wir uns 13:30 in Bistensee ein, einem idyllisch zwischen zwei Seen gelegenen 259 Seelen Dorf, bei herrlichem Wetter und frischer Landluft. Die Bright Lake Ranche wird von Jürgens Familie bewohnt, im Garten tollte Armageddon, oben Büro und die Wohnung. Nachdem Selbige beim Klingeln keiner öffnete fanden wir schnell die Werkstatt wo wir einen schweißenden Jürgen vorfanden. Fix machen wir an die Arbeit, Jürgen an seine, Ollo baute die XL Fanes auf und ich bastelte eine Totem von 1.5 auf tapered um. Dabei meine erste Begegnung mit der Fanes, weil die hingen / standen überall rum. Fix krallte ich mir eine in M von der Decke. Die Fotos werden ihr nur schwer gerecht, sehr kompakt, fettes Gusset am Unterrohr, sehr robust wirkender Rohrsatz, fette Schweißnähte, ja, ich gebe zu, hat mir sehr gefallen.

Nach dem extrem leckeren Mittagessen mit Jürgen und Familie ging es dann weiter auf Tour. Fix die Fahrwerke eingestellt und ab in die Pampa. Leider haben wir die von Jü beschriebenen Trails nicht gefunden und so recht ziellos Bistensees Umgebung erkundet. Dabei waren Schiebepassagen, Tragepassagen, Forstautobahn hämmern, Wald und Wiese. Also sogar richtiges Off Road  Für nen kleinen Test von 1:30h ganz in Ordnung. Eine wunderschöne Region, wahrhaftig. Und super nette Menschen, eigentlich hat uns jeder begrüßt der der uns entgegen kam. Einmal sind wir sogar freudig angehupt worden.  

Zur Fanes hat Ollo ja schon fast alles gesagt, sehr neutral, linear und schluckfreudig. Der 2x10 Antrieb war eine ziemliche Umgewöhnung, dazu war mir der Prototyp doch ein wenig zu groß. Ich mag Bikes nämlich klein und handlich. Da ich selber eine Enduro (den direkten Voränger) fahre kann ich recht gut den Vergleich zum Modellsprung geben. Der Hinterbau ist besser und die Geometrie ausgereifter. Schnell war die Entscheidung gefallen, wenn Jü dann weniger Stress hat werd ich mir wohl auch eine Fanes raus lassen und mein Bruder (der Werbefotograf den wir leider nicht dabei hatten) erbt meine Enduro. 

Hier die beiden Räder vor der Probefahrt, Proto in M/L Irgendwas, (ungebürsteter) Signature Rahmen in XL. Diverse Änderungen sind klar erkennbar, stehen in der Galerie auch nochmal in der Bildunterschrift. Markant: Das höhere Tretlager, liegt am Travelchip in steiler Position. Normal ist das alles flacher. Der Travelchip war eine Kundenidee, die von Jürgen übernommen wurde.



Ollos erste Meter auf der XL Fanes, begleitet von Armageddon aka "Geddi" aka "Frisby-Hund".



Hier der grinsende Ollo, und das war noch das schmale Grinsen VOR der Probefahrt. 


Leider nicht zum Testen freigegeben 


]
Ich bei der Fahrwerksabstimmung, sichtlich gut gelaunt. Fotograf: Jürgen.



Die übel zugehauchte Kamera, Böser Geddi, böööööööse!



Fanes Prototyp abgestimmt auf 100kg Fettsack namens Helmchen. Fotograf: Jürgen.




Nach der Tour haben wir das Ganze noch ausgewertet und viele Dinge beschnackt (Alles streng geheim ), dazu wurden wir noch zum Abendessen und Bio-Bierchen geladen, zum Samstagabend mit der kompletten Familie. Über Berits Kochkünste kann ich nur das Allerbeste sagen. Die komplette Familie ist sehr charmant, wärs nicht so weit, ich wär öfters da .

Viel später als geplant, die Sonne war schon lange untergegangen, setzten wir uns wieder ins Auto und flogen über die Autobahn gut gelaunt gen Heimat, Einladung zum Wiederkommen inclusive. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ibislover (13. März 2011)

langsam wird das hier ja was! 

@helmchen
warum den roco sorum eingebaut? andersrum würden die dichtungen im saft der schmieröls stehen, was dem ansprechen zu gute kommt.
außerdem ist die ungefederte masse kleiner.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. März 2011)

Ich hab ihn nicht verbaut, das ist ein stinknormaler Roco an dem ich nix gemacht habe außer Luftdruck verändern. Hab da bei dem Stress den wir hatten auch nicht drauf geachtet. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (13. März 2011)

habt ihr zufällig so nen Fanes-Rahmen mal wiegen können?


----------



## schwerter (13. März 2011)

jü fliegt morgen und kommt wohl am 24.3. wieder heim. hoffentlich ohne verstrahlung. mir wärs lieber er würde im hohen norden bleiben und an meiner sau schrauben. 
@lord helmchen: schöner bericht-schöne bilder. freu mich auch schon darauf bald vorort zu sein.


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2011)

Die Erfahrungen von euch beiden klingen gut, aber sorry, in XL sieht das Teil eher .... aus. Aber es soll ja nicht hübsch sein, sondern den Biker der drauf sitzt glücklich machen!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2011)

Tja, große Fahrer haben die AKarte, ich kenne keinen hübschen Rahmen in XL, da zählt das geringste übel, und das da oben geht doch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## trailterror (13. März 2011)

Ich finds für xl auch ganz ok


----------



## VoikaZ (14. März 2011)

Bad News von Jü 



> leider kann ich noch nicht ausliefern. es gibt ein neues problem was ich jetzt vor meienr reise nicht so schnell beheben konnte. sorry.



Mittlerweile krieg ich echt Schiss, das mein Gardaseetrip Mitte April ins Wasser fällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (14. März 2011)

@ Helmchen & Ollo:
Ihr seid ja beide den Roco Air im Fanes gefahren. Was haltet Ihr davon? Taugt der auch für die schweren Jungs, oder würdet Ihr doch lieber nen Coil nehmen?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Mad Maz (14. März 2011)

Ist eigendlich die integrierte Kettenführung für das Fanes schon lieferbar?


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> @ Helmchen & Ollo:
> Ihr seid ja beide den Roco Air im Fanes gefahren. Was haltet Ihr davon? Taugt der auch für die schweren Jungs, oder würdet Ihr doch lieber nen Coil nehmen?
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> ...




Moin,

ja absolut 0,1 T tauglich, ich hatte bei dem Dämpfer ca. 11 Bar drauf und wie schon geschrieben, beim fahren auf der Straße war die die Bewegung des Dämpfers im 3-4mm Bereich ( und das in der DH Einstellung) , man mußte schon in den Wiegetritt um da mehr Bewegung rein zu bekommen. Das Ansprechen war ebenfalls sehr sehr gut......ich habe keinen Coildämpfer vermisst......was mich eher beschäftigt ist die Frage, den häßlichen Vivid oder doch den Rocco Air


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich die integrierte Kettenführung für das Fanes schon lieferbar?



es ist noch nicht mal das Fanes wirklich lieferbar /geliefert......da hat der Jü andere Prioritäten......er sah wirklich nach Urlaubsreif aus


----------



## VoikaZ (14. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja absolut 0,1 T tauglich, ich hatte bei dem Dämpfer ca. 11 Bar drauf und wie schon geschrieben, beim fahren auf der Straße war die die Bewegung des Dämpfers im 3-4mm Bereich ( und das in der DH Einstellung) , man mußte schon in den Wiegetritt um da mehr Bewegung rein zu bekommen. Das Ansprechen war ebenfalls sehr sehr gut......ich habe keinen Coildämpfer vermisst......was mich eher beschäftigt ist die Frage, den häßlichen Vivid oder doch den Rocco Air



Moin,

hört sich ja super an, dann nehm ich wohl doch lieber nen Air 
Nur welchen? Roco tst? Roco wc? Oder doch den Vivid?
Heeeelllmmmmmcccchhheennn, hiillffee 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. März 2011)

So!
Ich lass´ dann mal die Katz aus dem Sack. Fanes Rahmen ist da und ausgepackt.
Rahmen gewogen.
Wiegt mit RP23 und Alusteckachse 3,7 Kilo!!! Dämpfer hat knapp 300 Gramm. Somit hat der Rahmen nackt 3,4 Kilo. Projekt unter 13 Kilo ist gestorben... Um unter 13 Kilo zu kommen müßte ich totalen Leichtbau betreiben. Dieser würde jedoch zu Ungunsten der Halbarkeit gehen. Den Kompromiss gehe ich jedoch nicht ein.
Gewicht vom kompletten Bike wird sich bei ca. 13,4 Kilo bewegen.

Aufbauen kann ich den Rahmen noch nicht weil doch noch zu viele Teile fehlen.


----------



## VoikaZ (14. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Somit hat der Rahmen nackt 3,4 Kilo.


----------



## Osti (14. März 2011)

autsch, damit habe ich echt nicht gerechnet 

von welcher Rahmengröße sprechen wir?


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. März 2011)

Oh habe ich vergessen, Größe M.

Bez. der befürchteten Probleme wegen Kompatibilität versch. Bremen, kann ich Entwarnung geben.
Eine Tech M4/ V2 mit 203mm in Verbindung mit dem Adapter H und zwei Unterlegscheiben passt. Die U-Scheiben sind sicher nicht die perfekte Lösung. Jedoch einfach, schnell und günstig. 
183mm muß ich noch probieren, habe jedoch grade keine passende Scheibe da.


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. März 2011)

Ach so. Mit einem RP 23 gibt es Probleme. Dieser passt nicht in jeder Position in die verstellbaren Inlays. Da geht eigendlich nur eine. Nämlich 1, von diesem Link ausgehend, wenn 1 ganz oben ist und drei rechts:
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/media/products/0510178001289550529.pdf

Mit dem Roco passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (14. März 2011)

Hast du den Standard Rahmen wie auf der Alutech Seite beschrieben oder sind Extras dran?


----------



## ibislover (14. März 2011)

boah.. wat ein klopper! 
haste mal bilder?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2011)

@Runterfahrer:
Hau mal ohne Dämpfer und Achse auf die Waage, dann haben wir ein Gewicht das genau so gewogen ist wie alle wiegen, das wäre dann "fairer", so wiegen nämlich alle.

Mit Dämpfer und Achse wiegt jeder Rahmen richtig weit aus der Werksangabe, ich will halt wissen ob der Rahmen noch in der magischen 10% Abweichung liegt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## RSR2K (14. März 2011)

...a lil bit dissapointing..!Da ist ein Helius AM ja noch ein tick leichter.Ich hoffe der AM Rahmen bleibt unter 3k.


mfg


----------



## MO_Thor (14. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> So!
> Ich lass´ dann mal die Katz aus dem Sack. Fanes Rahmen ist da und ausgepackt.
> Rahmen gewogen.
> Wiegt mit RP23 und Alusteckachse 3,7 Kilo!!! Dämpfer hat knapp 300 Gramm. Somit hat der Rahmen nackt 3,4 Kilo. Projekt unter 13 Kilo ist gestorben...
> ...


Nun, nun....nicht weinen, weils grade mal 500gr mehr werden - es wird ja immer noch sub14 
Ich bin schon froh, dass der Rahmen in meiner Größe keine 4,5kg wiegt wie mein aktueller Rahmen - und dass ich mit nem Fanes auf n Bike mit sub16 hinarbeiten kann.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2011)

RSR2K schrieb:


> ...a lil bit dissapointing..!Da ist ein Helius AM ja noch ein tick leichter.Ich hoffe der AM Rahmen bleibt unter 3k.
> 
> 
> mfg



Naja, der Vergleich hinkt aber. Ein Nicolai ist auch immer schwerer als angegeben, wird ohne Achsen und alles gewogen, in Farbe kommen je nach Rahmen 200-400g drauf, da kommt dir (wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch, sogar LV) beim Wiegen das blanke Grausen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Jimmy (14. März 2011)

Meiner ist auch da.









Es sind Kabelhalterungen etc dabei.  Als Standarddämpfer werde ich einen Monarch einbauen, für Bikepark etc den abgebildeten Vivid Air.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. März 2011)

Schön, welche Größe ist das und was wiegt er?


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ob diese Suppendose von Vividdämpfer auch anders rum rein passt ??

beim Dämpfer bin ich mir echt unschlüssig Rocco Air TS oder Vivid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (14. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> beim Dämpfer bin ich mir echt unschlüssig Rocco Air TS oder Vivid



Würd mich auch intetessieren. Was hat denn der Stefan am Wochenende dazu gesagt?


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2011)

ich bin jetzt übrigens auch glücklich

hab einen der letzten Fanes Signature Rahmen in XL bestellt

mit Vivid Air

ich freu mich ;-)

Edith:
Totem Coil, EX1750, Minion 2ply 2.5, Shimano Kettenschaltung, Elixir CR


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Würd mich auch intetessieren. Was hat denn der Stefan am Wochenende dazu gesagt?



wozu, ob er auch andersherum rein passt ??? (auf Seite 22 ist der Proto mit dem Rocco ja andersherum aufgebaut)  oder ob Rocco oder Vivid......vom Vivid ist er angetan, das mal in Kurzfassung .....by the way er konnte eh nicht viel sprechen, breit Grinsen und Sprechen ist schwer


----------



## VoikaZ (14. März 2011)

Nee, welcher Dämpfer besser ist


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Nee, welcher Dämpfer besser ist



das erzählt er besser selber, mir hat er den Vivid ans Herz gelegt......aber der ist so hässlich  .....und nein es soll kein Eisdielenbike werden  warum bloß dieses Form follows function oft so unschön aussieht


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2011)

Haha, Rahmengewicht über 3kg, uiuiui, wie soll man so ein Rad noch fahren ?
Ein Alutech ist eben keine Taiwan-Plastikschleuder, das sollte man vorher wissen. Das bietet eben Reserven, wo andere nicht mehr mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...Das bietet eben Reserven, wo andere nicht mehr mitkommen.


geseier.
mein nomad wiegt in xl 2870g ohne dämpfer und ist mit sicherheit nicht schwachbrüstiger.

sicher ist das gewicht kein weltuntergang, aber der knaller ist es auch nicht und eher auf der adipösen seite.


----------



## Helium (14. März 2011)

So viel Gewicht für so wenig Preis, das bekommt man nicht an jeder Ecke


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> So viel Gewicht für so wenig Preis, das bekommt man nicht an jeder Ecke



und was ist jetzt der Kern Deines Beitrages, das Du es geil findest wenn Dir die Freundliche Fleischerei Fachverkäuferin für den Preis von 100g gleich 150g mit gibt oder das Du ein Leichteres und teureres Fahrrad hast und Dich das belastet oder ist das Wetter zu schlecht was anderes zu machen


----------



## Helium (14. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> und was ist jetzt der Kern Deines Beitrages, das Du es geil findest wenn Dir die Freundliche Fleischerei Fachverkäuferin für den Preis von 100g gleich 150g mit gibt oder das Du ein Leichteres und teureres Fahrrad hast und Dich das belastet oder ist das Wetter zu schlecht was anderes zu machen



zu1: das find ich immer geil
zu2: ich finde leichte Räder immer geiler als schwere
zu3: weiß nicht wie es an der Küste ist, bei uns scheint bei knapp 20 Grad die Sonne

Also, zum größten Teil hast du richtig vermutet, nur beim Wetter hast du leicht gepatzt.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> zu1: das find ich immer geil
> zu2: ich finde leichte Räder immer geiler als schwere
> zu3: weiß nicht wie es an der Küste ist, bei uns scheint bei knapp 20 Grad die Sonne
> 
> Also, zum größten Teil hast du richtig vermutet, nur beim Wetter hast du leicht gepatzt.




ah Ok das mit Wetter ist Ärgerlich, lag aber an dem Aushilfs Raben auf meiner Schulter, der andere ist Krank, Angina ....aber was soll es 2 von 3, ist doch schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> geseier.
> mein nomad wiegt in xl 2870g ohne dämpfer und ist mit sicherheit nicht schwachbrüstiger.
> 
> sicher ist das gewicht kein weltuntergang, aber der knaller ist es auch nicht und eher auf der adipösen seite.



Ok, und warum vergleicht man einen 3420 Euro Plasterahmen einer gigantomanischen Firma mit einem Kleinstserienrahmen eines 1 Mann Betriebes? Irgendwie Äpfel und Birnen.

Wer sich ein Nomad kauft, würde niemals ein Alutech kaufen, wer ein Alutech kauft, dem geht das Nomad quer.

@Helium: Schön das du dich jetzt auch ins Alutech Forum verirrt hast 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Jimmy (14. März 2011)

Kindergarten?

a) Ich hätte auch lieber die 3kg gehabt, aber den Rahmen bzw. das Gewicht losgelöst von Fahreigenschaften zu betrachten, halte ich für einen Schnellschuss.

b) Ich habe ein Fanes gekauft und würde auch ein Nomad kaufen, sogar Carbon 

Lasst das Forum hier nicht verkommen, bisher konnten hier sachliche Diskussionen geführt werden.


----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2011)

Mit wieviel Gramm war der Rahmen ursprünglich angegeben? Also sprich um wieviel ist er jetzt schwerer??

In RAW sieht er übrigens echt schick aus.


----------



## Jimmy (14. März 2011)

ab 2900g (nur Rahmen) bzw. ca 3kg hieß es meistens.


----------



## ibislover (14. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ok, und warum vergleicht man einen 3420 Euro Plasterahmen einer gigantomanischen Firma mit einem Kleinstserienrahmen eines 1 Mann Betriebes? Irgendwie Äpfel und Birnen.
> 
> Wer sich ein Nomad kauft, würde niemals ein Alutech kaufen, wer ein Alutech kauft, dem geht das Nomad quer...


ich hab die aluversion. plastik wär nochmal 450g leichter! 

und der vergleich hinkt keines falls. fleich ist genug dran am rahmen, welches man noch einsparen könnte.

es muss ja auch nicht gleichviel wiegen, aber gut 300 - 400g sind sicher auch für alutech möglich (wippe, rohre etc.). ob es muss sei dahingestellt.

die aussage, dass ein nomad fahrer nicht in frage kommt für ein fanes, verstehe ich nicht.
mir ist es latte was auf dem rahmen steht. es muss einige kriterien erfüllen und dann schnell, einfach und evtl. zu gutem kurs neu zu erwerben sein.
ich hab das fanes noch nicht abgeschrieben.
aber wie schon erwähnt, macht die aussage keinen sinn. ich verbuche sie mal unter "fanboy". 

zu selbiger kategorie gehört auch die aussage wie "dafür sind dann die reserven da" immer dann, wenn ein rahmen schwerer ist. hört man bei N genauso. völlig unsinnig, setzt man rahmen gleicher kategorie, die leichter sind, im vergleich dazu.

soll alles ja auch kein schlecht machen der firma bzw des models sein, nur ist das tatsächliche gewicht um ne ganze ecke vom angekündigten weg.
da darf kritik erlaubt sein.

und gewicht spielt in meinen augen eh die zweite geige. fahrwerk, geometrie, haltbarkeit, kompatibilität usw. sind nur einige punkte, denen sich das fanes noch stellen muss.
das alle besitzer nach den ersten ausfahrten total begeistert sein werden ist ja normal. wirkliche "macken" erfährt man sprichtwörtlich erst nach längerer zeit.

naja, wie dem auch sei.
freu mich trotzdem auf die ersten komplettbilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2011)

Dann ist das Gewicht aber wirklich ne Ecke höher als erwartet, aber naja, wenn es sich gut fährt ist das sekundär!!

Bin auch mal auf die Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt, ist ja bei vielen Modellen so gewesen, dass anfangs alle begeistert waren, danach hat sich das bild ein bisserl gewendet....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2011)

Ibislover, mit der Fanboy-Aussage übertrittst du "leicht" deine Kompetenzen. 
Du kennst mich nicht und würdest du mich kennen hättest du dir den Spruch sicher geklemmt.

Ich hab selber schon in einer Alu-Rahmenfertigung gearbeitet und hab einen gewissen Einblick was da so Phase ist, ich sehe die Gewichtsdiskussionen seit dem viiiiiel gelassener.  

Wichtig ist wie die Kiste FÄHRT, und das tut die Fanes sicher zu aller Zufriedenheit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ibislover (14. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ibislover, mit der Fanboy-Aussage übertrittst du "leicht" deine Kompetenzen.
> Du kennst mich nicht und würdest du mich kennen hättest du dir den Spruch sicher geklemmt...


mit der einschätzung meiner kompetenzen tust du dich aber ebenfalls schwer. 

klar kenn ich dich nicht und ich will meine aussage auch nicht als persönlichen angriff verstanden wissen.
ich kann nur die von mir aufgegriffene aussage mit ähnlichen bzw. gleichen aussagen gleichsetzen und sie als "fanyboy" benennen.
ohne jeglichen persönlichen affront.


----------



## Piefke (14. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Eine Tech M4/ V2 mit 203mm in Verbindung mit dem Adapter H und zwei Unterlegscheiben passt. Die U-Scheiben sind sicher nicht die perfekte Lösung. Jedoch einfach, schnell und günstig.


Der H-Adapter ist ja für 183 mm Scheiben bei 6" PM gedacht - macht also plus 23 mm. Hat die Fanes nun 180 oder 185 mm PM - klingt eher nach 180 mm.
Da sollte ja der Avid-Adapter für 185 mm auch passen, evtl. sogar ohne U-Scheiben.
Oder gibt es schon einen genauen Termin für das 8" Inlet?


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2011)

ich will eure aufbauten sehen!


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Kindergarten?
> 
> a) ......bzw. das Gewicht losgelöst von Fahreigenschaften zu betrachten, halte ich für einen Schnellschuss.
> 
> ...




ich bin das Fanes ja nun im Vergleich zu meinem 901 mit 14,7 Kg gefahren und das Fanes in XL hatte locker 16,5- 17 Kg uuuuuuund das "schwere" Fanes lies sich bei weitem besser beschleunigen und Fahren als das leichtere 901.....mich interessieren gemeinhin auch die Gewichte, nur hat mich das dieses mal nicht wirklich inter., weil es für mich bessere Fahreigenschaften hatte.

zu Deinem letzten Satz nur  wäre mehr als Schade, gibt hier schon genug Schlacht-Thread 


......der Prototyp von dem das ca. *errechnete* Gewicht von Knapp unter 3000g stammt, wiegt mittlerweile auch mehr und die Veränderung/ Wünsche die in die Serie mit eingeflossen sind tun ihr übriges. Das ein Jürgen, neben Rahmenschweißen, Telefonaten, Email verkehr usw. es nicht wirklich regelmäßig schafft die Homepage oder Produktdaten zu aktualisieren ...tja ärgerlich aber ist halt so und wird sich vielleicht bald ändern,.....Alutech richtet sich neu aus, wie man ja an den neuen Rahmenmodellen sieht und ein Jürgen Schlender so abgekämpft er auch am Samstag wirkte, ist Hoch motiviert es jedem und allen recht zu machen, nur und die Erfahrung hat jeder schon gemacht, kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.......  und wem 3400g zu schwer sind, der wartet lieber auf das Allmountain mit 1- 2 cm weniger Federweg.................ach und ja klar können andere leichter, aber andere sind halt nicht Alutech


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ich bin das Fanes ja nun im Vergleich zu meinem 901 mit 14,7 Kg gefahren und das Fanes in XL hatte locker 16,5- 17 Kg uuuuuuund das "schwere" Fanes lies sich bei weitem besser beschleunigen




irrelevante Pauschalaussage. 2 verschiedene Räder mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien und daraus folgenden unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen. Abgesehen von dem fehlenden korrekten Gewicht des Fanes, wäre ein Vergleich nur aussagekräftig wenn du jeweils das Fanes mit 14.x kg und dann nochmal mit 16.x kg gefahren wärst.

So viel Zeit muss sein


----------



## MichiP (14. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> irrelevante Pauschalaussage. 2 verschiedene Räder mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien und daraus folgenden unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen. Abgesehen von dem fehlenden korrekten Gewicht des Fanes, wäre ein Vergleich nur aussagekräftig wenn du jeweils das Fanes mit 14.x kg und dann nochmal mit 16.x kg gefahren wärst.
> 
> So viel Zeit muss sein




.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. März 2011)

Raus damit, was stimmt dich denn so nachdenklich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> irrelevante Pauschalaussage. 2 verschiedene Räder mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien und daraus folgenden unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen. Abgesehen von dem fehlenden korrekten Gewicht des Fanes, wäre ein Vergleich nur aussagekräftig wenn du jeweils das Fanes mit 14.x kg und dann nochmal mit 16.x kg gefahren wärst.
> 
> So viel Zeit muss sein




Gott bewahre ein Fanes mit 14 KG in XL nicht zum aushalten, noch besser noch schneller........irrelevante Pauschalbehauptung das ein zweirad basiertes Fortbewegungssystem nicht aufgrund der Massenbeschleunigung vergliechen werden kann, unabhängig vom genauen Gewicht eines der zweiräder und unterschiedlichen Geometriedaten.............scheint echt Langweilig im Liteville Thread zu sein


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> irrelevante Pauschalaussage. 2 *verschiedene Räder* mit *unterschiedlichen Geometrien* und daraus folgenden *unterschiedlichen Sitzpositionen*. Abgesehen von dem fehlenden korrekten Gewicht des Fanes, wäre ein Vergleich nur aussagekräftig wenn du jeweils das Fanes mit 14.x kg und dann nochmal mit 16.x kg gefahren wärst.
> 
> So viel Zeit muss sein



Ja, und das ist alles worum es geht. Ich persönlich merke es nicht wenn mein Rad 500g schwerer ist oder nicht. 2kg oder so, das merke ich, aber das kann dann auch daran liegen das vorn wie hinten mehr Federweg drin ist. Geometrie ist viel wichtiger.

Ach was weiß ich, wahrscheinlich bin ich nur immun gegen diese Gewichtsdiskussion. Gewicht merke ich zu 99% nur an den Laufrädern. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Osti (14. März 2011)

das persönliche rumgedisse sollten wir hier bleiben lassen, jeder hat seine persönliche Meinung, die zu respektieren ist!

aber der Gewichtsdiskussion muss man sich stellen. Der Rahmen war in M mit knapp unter 3kg vorgestellt bzw geplant. Das war auch mit einer der Hauptgründe für mich den Rahmen zu kaufen. Daher bin ich derzeit etwas geknickt ob der ersten realen Gewichtsangaben. Hoffen wir, dass die Fahreigenschaften das wett machen


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Gott bewahre ein Fanes mit 14 KG in XL nicht zum aushalten, noch besser noch schneller........irrelevante Pauschalbehauptung das ein zweirad basiertes Fortbewegungssystem nicht aufgrund der Massenbeschleunigung vergliechen werden kann, unabhängig vom genauen Gewicht eines der zweiräder und unterschiedlichen Geometriedaten.............scheint echt Langweilig im Liteville Thread zu sein



Du kannst vergleichen was du willst, aber was der Vergleich aussagt ist eine andere Sache. 

Also nochmal, um den Einfluss des Gewichtes auf das Fahrverhalten zu beurteilen sollte man schon 2 identische Räder unterschiedlichen Gewichts vergleichen. Was das mit Liteville zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir momentan gerade nicht. Das sollte eigentlich für jede Marke gleich sein. 

Für Vergleiche zwischen unterschiedlichen Marken würde ich einen Blindtest ABX empfehlen 

@LH

sei froh, so sparst du eine Menge Geld , ich spüre schon einen signifikanten Unterschied wenn das Rad 1 kg leichter bzw. schwerer ist. Zwischen 16 und 17 kg sieht das aber u.U. ganz anders aus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. März 2011)

wer ollo mal auf seinem 901 hängen ähm sitzen sah, kann sich vorstellen das ihn 500g mehr am Rahmen letztendlich nicht jucken sofern er auf einem anderen Bike richtig sitzen kann. Von daher kann ich seinen "Vergleichstest" nachvollziehen.
Wer Messwerte etc. braucht muss eben auf einen Test in einer Bike Bravo warten.

Das Mehrgewicht ist zwar unschön wenn man sich auf 3kg+Dämpfer gefreut hat, aber wenn der Rest passt kann man ja den gesparten Mehrpreis eines (z.B.) Nomad Rahmens in leichte Laufräder & Parts stecken.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Du kannst vergleichen was du willst, aber was der Vergleich aussagt ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> Also nochmal, um den Einfluss des Gewichtes auf das Fahrverhalten zu beurteilen sollte man schon 2 identische Räder unterschiedlichen Gewichts vergleichen. Was das mit Liteville zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir momentan gerade nicht. Das sollte eigentlich für jede Marke gleich sein.
> 
> ...




ich kenne mein 901 mit 14 kg und auch mit gut 17 kg daher ist ein "vergleich" der Fahreigenschaft oder besser gesagt, meine Persönlichen Abwägungen welches Rad mir besser gefällt oder besser fahrbar ist schon für mich machbar, verbunden mit der Mitteilung meiner Eindrücke in einem Forum des Herstellers.

Es geht hier nicht um Liteville so Traurig das auch ist, es geht um 2 Fahrräder, eines davon besitze ich und ein anderes fuhr ich und das andere gefiel mir besser, ganz einfach

Und um es noch mal in den Vordergrund zu drücken , es geht hier einzig und allein um meine Persönlichen Vorlieben, Eindrücke und das Fahrrad an dem ich mich am besten Fortbewegen kann .....es geht nicht um einen Test für die Allgemeinheit, gebashe gegen irgendeine Marke, Fanhgehabe bis zum Erbrechen oder Hoch wissenschaftliche Testreihen.......und was mir richtig auf den Sack geht sind Foren Nomaden die ihren Morgenstuhl mit einem ABX Blindtest vergleichen müßen ........... 
@osti,

sorry dafür, ich dachte auch endlich mal ein Forum in dem es entspannt zugeht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. März 2011)

Der einzige der hier unentspannt zu sein scheint, bist du. Aber schön das wir drüber geredet haben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. März 2011)




----------



## trailterror (15. März 2011)

Aber echt 

So, fanes aufbauten


----------



## wartool (15. März 2011)

also ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich das Fanes unter anderem auch wegen des "geringen" Gewichts bestellt habe.
Das ist jetzt auch bissl hart :-(


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> @Runterfahrer:
> Hau mal ohne Dämpfer und Achse auf die Waage, dann haben wir ein Gewicht das genau so gewogen ist wie alle wiegen, das wäre dann "fairer", so wiegen nämlich alle.
> 
> Mit Dämpfer und Achse wiegt jeder Rahmen richtig weit aus der Werksangabe, ich will halt wissen ob der Rahmen noch in der magischen 10% Abweichung liegt.
> ...



Den Dämpfer kannst du mit 312 Gramm berücksichtigen. Die Steckachse gehört zum Rahmen und wird mitgewogen! Das ist schon die leichte aus Alu.
Ändert alles nix daran dass der Rahmen knappe 350 Gramm Übergewicht hat.
Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber schon etwas enttäuschend. Ich hoffe die Fahrleistungen lohnen das Mehrgewicht.


----------



## jan84 (15. März 2011)

Ich find das Mehrgewicht gut , macht zwar meinen Plan "Sub 14,5 mit Männerreifen" zunichte, dafür schwinden aber meine minimalst vorhandenen Sorgen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. März 2011)

Ich frag mich halt, wie es dazu kommt, hat man die Schweißnähte nicht mitgerechnet beim Cad  zeichnen, hat man einne anderen Rohrsatz verwendet etc? 
Prinzipiell seh ich das Mehrgewicht nicht so dramatisch, mein jetztiges Rad wiegt auch was und geht überall noch hoch, auch wenn die Geo sicher nicht so tauglich ist, wie bei DER Fanes.

Hat nochjemand den Rahmen mal wiegen können, mehr Zahlen wären gut?


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich find das Mehrgewicht gut , macht zwar meinen Plan "Sub 14,5 mit Männerreifen" zunichte, dafür schwinden aber meine minimalst vorhandenen Sorgen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



... Mehr Gewicht oder mehr Material macht einen Rahmen nicht gleichzeitig stabiler oder haltbarer...


----------



## Sickculture (15. März 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das Fanes Enduro gegen das Liteville 301mk8 oder ein Nicolai Helius AM verhält. Das 301mk8 fahre ich und ich bin gerade am Grübeln, ob Helius oder Fanes. Beide Bikes sind sehr hochwertig und individuell. Einsatzzweck Endurotouren, normale Touren sollten aber auch drin sein.


----------



## ibislover (15. März 2011)

da ist ne frage die wohl nicht bzw. schwer zu beantworten ist.
sollte jemand von den genannten bikes auf ein fanes umsteigen, solltest ihm mind. 6 monate geben um die unterschiede auch wirklich nennen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ... Mehr Gewicht oder mehr Material macht einen Rahmen nicht gleichzeitig stabiler oder haltbarer...



Das ist mir auch klar... Nur fand ich das Gewicht für die "Features" (Verstellbare KS-Länge, Geometrieverstellung etc). "relativ" gering... Das hier im Raum stehende Gewicht liegt eher in der Größenordnung die ich - Anhand der Gewichte anderer Rahmen in der "Klasse" - vermutet hätte...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Johnny Jape (15. März 2011)

Hahahaha ihr Heulsusen. Wenn ich unter 17 bleibe bekomm ich Angst.


----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2011)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das Fanes Enduro gegen das Liteville 301mk8 oder ein Nicolai Helius AM verhält. Das 301mk8 fahre ich und ich bin gerade am Grübeln, ob Helius oder Fanes. Beide Bikes sind sehr hochwertig und individuell. Einsatzzweck Endurotouren, normale Touren sollten aber auch drin sein.



Naja, wenn du tauschen willst, weißt ja, was dir am MK8 nicht so gefällt. Also versuch mal das Alutech zu testen, ob es in den Bereichen einfach besser ist.

Ich finde es auch schade, auch wenn ich keins bestellt habe, dass der Rahmen schwerer geworden ist, einfach weil ich die ganzen Features am Fanes super fand, bei der Gewichtsangabe.
Aber viel wichtiger ist es, dass der Rahmen die Fahreigenschaften hat, die die Leute erwarten!!!!!!!

Und das hat zumindest ollo schon mal geschrieben!!


----------



## H.B.O (15. März 2011)

was ist jetzt mit Aufbauten ??


----------



## ibislover (15. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> was ist jetzt mit Aufbauten ??


dauert. liegen alle mit kaputtem rücken, vom einspannen des schweren rahmens in den montageständer, auf dem sofa.


----------



## rigger (15. März 2011)




----------



## H.B.O (15. März 2011)

so lange ihr nicht unter dem rahmen begraben in der garage liegt ist ja alles ok


----------



## Jimmy (15. März 2011)

Meiner dauert wirklich noch, habe untere Steuersatzschale mit falschen Durchmesser bestellt. 
Evtl. werfe ich trotzdem mal die Gabel rein und fange an ein paar Komponenten anzubauen.


----------



## iRider (15. März 2011)

Mmmmh, gut dass ich gewartet habe. Wieso werden im Moment viele Alurahmen wieder schwerer? Intense mit dem Tracer 2 und jetzt Alutech? Und anstatt als Ausgleich superaggressive Geos zu verwenden setzt man auf Standard-Geos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (15. März 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> ...Und anstatt als Ausgleich superaggressive Geos zu verwenden setzt man auf Standard-Geos.


Was verstehst du unter "superaggressive Geo" und was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## ibislover (15. März 2011)

das ist so ein eine wunschvorstellung die er nie bekommen wird.
es gibt einige wenige bikes die seinen vorstellungen nahe kommen, aber die will er nicht kaufen. 
die diskussion gab hier schonmal. rein von den zahlen find ich die geo schon sehr in ordnung und die sehr wenigen, die das wollen was sich iRider wünscht, müssen halt auf die nischenangebote ausweichen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. März 2011)

...oder die customFanes bestellen.


----------



## iRider (15. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> es gibt einige wenige bikes die seinen vorstellungen nahe kommen, aber die will er nicht kaufen.



Eben weil sie der Sache nur nahe kommen. 



ibislover schrieb:


> die das wollen was sich iRider wünscht, müssen halt auf die nischenangebote ausweichen.



Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch Alutech als Nischenangebot bezeichnen. Aber man bekommt die Schüssel ja zum Gück auch Custom von Jürgen. Mal fragen ob er auch einen leichteren Rohsatz machen kann.


----------



## lhampe (15. März 2011)

wenn das Rahmengewicht wirklich um 300 - 400 gr. steigt überlege ich ernsthaft von gepulvert auf elox umzusteigen. Ist eh die robusteste Beschichtung und wiegt fast nix. Abgehalten hat mich nur das man es zu oft sieht.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

@iRider: wie ist denn deine Idealvorstellung ? Geo, Winkel, Gewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. März 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> wenn das Rahmengewicht wirklich um 300 - 400 gr. steigt überlege ich ernsthaft von gepulvert auf elox umzusteigen. Ist eh die robusteste Beschichtung und wiegt fast nix. Abgehalten hat mich nur das man es zu oft sieht.



Ich hatte die Angabe damals vom Pulverer bei Nicolai bekommen,
in wie weit das auch bei anderen Pulverern so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DaBoom (16. März 2011)

LV gibt 110gr für den Hauptrahmen und XX(X) für den Hinterbau an


----------



## Piefke (16. März 2011)

Ich bekomm meinen Rahmen mit Pulver und Stahlfederdämpfer dann locker über 4 kg - und es juckt mich nicht.


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. März 2011)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der vorläufige Ausliefertermin für die Serienrahmen auf der Website auf KW17 gestellt wurde.

Zufälligerweise genau die Woche in der ursprünglich mein Strive hätte kommen sollen. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Zeichen


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2011)

das sind dann aber die _Taiwan_, äh nein, Serien-Fanes, oder?

KW 17 wäre ja leider NACH Ostern :-(


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...
> 
> KW 17 wäre ja leider NACH Ostern :-(



Naja, es passt ja eh nicht ins Osternest


----------



## H.B.O (17. März 2011)

was haltet ihr von monarch rc 3 ? dirt sagt gut ...und leicht


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. März 2011)

Kann kaum einer abschätzen, da er noch immer nicht lieferbar ist.


Wo steht das mit der KW17?

Wo sind die Aufbauten?


----------



## ollo (17. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ......
> 
> KW 17 wäre ja leider NACH Ostern :-(




dann hast Du ja richtig Zeit Dich mit Deinen Lieben und dem bemalen von Ostereiern zu beschäftigen anstatt im Keller zu Schrauben oder sogar Rad zu Fahren  ........ach wie gut hast Du es, Du mußt nur noch auf den Rahmen warten, ich hänge noch immer bei der Farbenstcheidung, ob es nun Mausgrau, Staubgrau, Betongrau, Verkehrsgrau A, Anthrazit- oder Quarzgrau wird und Steuersatzfrage Acros oder doch Cristel King InSet Tapered und passt der auch.....fest und noch ein zwei kleineren Sachen die sich bis zur Rückkehr vom Jü nicht klären lassen.....

@H.B.O. 

das war auch mein Wunschdämpfer, leichter und sieht nicht so zum :kotz: aus wie die Würstchenbüchse  von Vivid, aber der Dunkle Lord hat mir ins gewissen gesprochen und um es annähernd mit seinen Worten auszudrücken "wieder so eine Dämpferkrücke (gefolgt von ein paar Technischen Erläuterungen, die sehr einleuchtend waren) , tu Dir das nicht an und schau einfach nicht hin beim Fahren".........


----------



## H.B.O (17. März 2011)

ich find die "1.Weltkriegsgranate" gar nicht so schlimm. Gewicht und zuschaltbare Plattform hätten mich schon gejuckt, aber eigentlich ist alles andere als ein DH Dämpfer eh immer Mist gewesen...ich bleib beim vivid air, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (17. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...
> Wo steht das mit der KW17?
> ...



In der Magenta farbenen Box, direkt unter dem Preis: "Lieferzeit ab ca. 17.KW 2011"


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. März 2011)

Oha, ja danke.


Ich finde den Vivid Air eigenltich sogar recht ansehnlich. Außerdem hat er mal den AGB am richtigen Ende(kein Gefriemel an Zugstufen oder Plattformen vorbei) und ein großes Volumen mit viel Oberfläche (Hitze). Ist wohl endlich mal ein kompromissloser Luftdämpfer, ich denke mal Optik sollte man da nicht überbewerten, das soll funktionieren.


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2011)

Hat irgendjemand vor, einen Manitou Evolver zu fahren ? Sollte technisch wie optisch dem Vivid Geschwür Paroli bieten können.


----------



## ollo (17. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Oha, ja danke.
> 
> 
> Ich finde den Vivid Air eigenltich sogar recht ansehnlich. Außerdem hat er mal den AGB am richtigen Ende(keine gefriemel an Zugstufen oder Palttformen vorbei) und ein großes Volumen mit viel Oberfläche (Hitze). Ist wohl endlich mal ein kompromissloser Luftdämpfer, ich denke mal Optik sollte man da nicht überbewerten, das soll funktionieren.
> ...




ja so ähnlich hat sich Stefan auch zum Vivid geäußert, ihr könntet in der Hinsicht fast verbalzwillinge sein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. März 2011)

was'n eigentlich mit den bereits ausgelieferten Rahmen ?!
ist da noch keiner fertig mit aufbauen ?
ich will Bilder sehen !!!!


----------



## 861markus (17. März 2011)

Ich weiß, es gehört eigentlich nicht hier her, aber so lang es noch keine Fanes Aufbauten zu bewundern gibt, sei mir ein wenig OT gestattet

Der Vivid Air sieht ja mal echt clever aufgebaut aus! Aber eines verstehe ich nicht. Die Negativkammer wird wohl beim Aufpumpen direkt mitbefüllt, aber wie ist es dann gelöst, dass beim Einfedern nichts in die Negativkammer überströmt?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2011)

Moonboot42 und Ollo machen mich arbeitslos, ich stimme in jeder Hinsicht zu.
Anmerkung: Es war der Monarch PLUS über den ich abschätzig geredet habe.
Der effiziente Weg die Nachteile von Vivid und Monarch zu vereinen ohne die Vorteile abzuschöpfen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. März 2011)

Verbalzwillinge. Oi.

Ollo der chris king ist in  zs 44 56 vorhanden, der paßt.
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/735090afc71ad3f89803da9ee049f709/Chris King Tapered InSet.html


auch der hope semi integr. ist  möglich.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a39218/tapered-steuersatz-semiintegriert-schwarz.html



861markus schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air sieht ja mal echt clever aufgebaut aus! Aber eines verstehe ich nicht. Die Negativkammer wird wohl beim Aufpumpen direkt mitbefüllt, aber wie ist es dann gelöst, dass beim Einfedern nichts in die Negativkammer überströmt?




ALo befüllt wird die Innere etwas größere Kammer, wenn der Dämpfer nun viel Federweg nutzt, kann Luft in die Äußere Kammer entweichen um so den ramp up zu verhindern, also starke Progression am Ende des Federwegs. Also wird die Luftfeder Kennlinie etwas am Ende eingeebnet, ums linearer zu machen.  Was ähnliches gabs auch mal bei [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8ntXtKEU_k"]YouTube        - Gary Fisher DRCV shock[/nomedia].


----------



## ibislover (17. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Moonboot42 und Ollo machen mich arbeitslos, ich stimme in jeder Hinsicht zu.
> Anmerkung: Es war der Monarch PLUS über den ich abschätzig geredet habe.
> Der effiziente Weg die Nachteile von Vivid und Monarch zu vereinen ohne die Vorteile abzuschöpfen...


lass doch mal im detail hören was du meinst.

habe in den letzten 6 monaten den rt3, den vivid air und den evolver gefahren. im gleichen rahmen wohl gemerkt. einen monarch plus (allerdings mit PUSH tuning im zulauf) und kann bald zu allen etwas sagen.
bisher ist der evolver der beste. verarbeitung einstellbarkeit und wirkungsweise aller einsteller.
der plus kommt nur, weil der umlenkhebel des rahmens getauscht wird und den evolver deshalb nicht mehr passt. sollte er nicht funktionieren wie gehofft, fliegt alles raus und der evolver kommt wieder rein. ist übrigens auch noch leichter (80g) wie der vivid. beim fanes ja nicht unerheblich. 
und ich habe bisher noch keine überschäumenden berichte zum vivid gelesen die meinen eindrücken widersprochen hätten oder mich dazu bewegt hätten nochmal über den klotz nachzudenken.

die erläuterung wäre ja sicher auch im interesse aller jener die sich noch nicht sicher sind welchen dämpfer sie denn nun verbauen möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Moonboot42 und Ollo machen mich arbeitslos, ich stimme in jeder Hinsicht zu.
> Anmerkung: Es war der Monarch PLUS über den ich abschätzig geredet habe.
> ..............
> 
> ...




naja abschätzig .......eigentlicht hast Du nur den Vivid, das "graue Würstchenbüchsen Entlein" ins rechte licht gerückt und  laut meinem Sram Katalog gibt es nur einen Dämpfer der das RC 3 Kürzel hat und das ist der Plus.........Du und Arbeitslos

@Moonboot
 perfekt, den hatte ich im Auge, war mir aber nicht ganz schlüssig


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> lass doch mal im detail hören was du meinst.
> 
> habe in den letzten 6 monaten den rt3, den vivid air und den evolver gefahren. im gleichen rahmen wohl gemerkt. einen monarch plus (allerdings mit PUSH tuning im zulauf) und kann bald zu allen etwas sagen.
> bisher ist der evolver der beste. verarbeitung einstellbarkeit und wirkungsweise aller einsteller.
> ...



@Ibislover
Bisher hatten alle Dämpfer ähnlicher Bauart (Roco Air, DHX Air), also wo das Öl durch die Kolbenstange gedrückt wird, ein mehr oder minder ausgeprägtes Dichtungsproblem. Der Aufbau bedingt halt ne Reihe zusätzlicher Dichtungen. Und das macht die Sache anfälliger. Dazu finden sich noch ein paar Taschen wo sich beim Entlüften gerne die Luft fängt, die Quittung kriegt der Nutzer dann oft durch engere Serviceintervalle, sie sind halt grausig zu entlüften.. 

Außerdem - was soll der Plus besser können als der normale? Dämpfung ist im Vergleich zum normalen Monarch nichts besser oder schlechter, Ölflussmengen sind die gleichen, schwerer ist er. Was kann er besser? Mir fällt spontan weniges ein, bzw. nix wofür ich gegenüber dem Monarch so einen Aufwand betreiben würde.

Manchmal werde ich das Gefühl das RS manchmal eine "Lücke" im Sortiment entdeckt, einen Preis festmacht und DANACH die Entwickler losschickt. Die haben echt massig Produkte am Markt die sich gegenseitig massivst überschneiden, ergänzen oder obsolet machen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall entweder den normalen Monarch nehmen oder gleich in die Vollen gehen und den Joghurtbecher namens Vivid verbauen. Das immerhin einer der ausgereiftesten DH Dämpfer am Markt, jetzt halt ne Stange leichter. Die 200g zum Monarch Plus würd ich allein für die stark überlegene Dämpfung sofort in Kauf nehmen. 

Der Manitou ist, da stimmen wir beide überein, ein absolutes Sahneteil. Muss wohl am Ruf von Manitou liegen das die damit nicht den Markt aufräumen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## 861markus (17. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ALo befüllt wird die Innere etwas größere Kammer, wenn der Dämpfer nun viel Federweg nutzt, kann Luft in die Äußere Kammer entweichen um so den ramp up zu verhindern, also starke Progression am Ende des Federwegs. Also wird die Luftfeder Kennlinie etwas am Ende eingeebnet, ums linearer zu machen.  Was ähnliches gabs auch mal bei YouTube        - Gary Fisher DRCV shock.




Ok, danke für die Antwort, das mit der Funktion der äußeren Ausgleichskammer zur Vergrößerung des Totvolumens ist mir klar. 
Die Position des Ventilstutzens deutet doch aber darauf hin, dass Positiv und auch Negativkammer gleichzeitig befüllt werden, und zwar über die äußeren Kammern, oder?
Wie sollte andernfalls Luft in die Negativ-Kammer kommen? 
Ich habe bisher nur "normale" (in-line) Luftdämpfer zerlegt, und da wurde die Negativ Feder mittels der bei der Montage eingeschlossenen Luft vorgespannt.
Wenn jetzt kein Verschliessen zw. Negativ und Positiv Luftkammer nach dem Befüllen stattfindet, dann wir die Luft ja nur im Verhältnis Gesamthohlraum (Positiv-,Negativ-, und Außenkammer) zu Volumen des eindringenden Kolbens verdichtet, also eine ultra-flache Kennlinie, wobei zu allem Überfluss der steigende Druck auch noch auf die Negativ-Feder wirken würde. ISt das so gewollt?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2011)

Hatte den Vivid Air noch nicht offen, schätze aber mal auf Überstromkanal.
Quasi ne kleine Einfräsung im Gehäuse, sobald der Kolben sich bewegt, ist der Kanal zu. Wenn der Dämpfer aber ausgefedert ist, dann kann die Luft frei strömen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## 861markus (17. März 2011)

Ach so, das ist hier halt im Schnitt nicht zu erkennen, dann würds auch wieder Sinn machen. Ist das beim DHX Air genauso gelöst? (jaja, ich weiß ja, die Räder, die ich mit selbigem Gefahren bin, haben mir auch nie so recht getaugt, aber rein Interessehalber...)
 Da ist doch auch von einem Überströmkanal die Rede?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. März 2011)

Wo das Ventil der Vivid Air luft hinläßt ist schwer zu erkennen, da bei den Aufschnitten immer das Ventil fehlt. Der Ausgleich soll über kleine Löcher in der Nähe des Anschlagpuffers gegeben sein.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/04/17...-twin-tube-solo-air-hot-rod-rebound-adjuster/
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rockshox-vivid-first-ride.html


Der Fox Float RP23 und der DHX Air haben an der Luftkammerunterseite eine kleine Ausbuchtung im vorderen Bereich, da findet dann wohl Druckausgleich statt, wenn die Kolbendichtung über diese gleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (18. März 2011)

könnte mal jemand der Fanes-Besitzer schauen, wie die Jü-KeFü befestigt wird oder werden soll? Gewindehülse in der Kettenstrebe? 

ich habe zum Rahmen auch den RS Monarch RC3 Plus bestellt, Liefertermin des Dämpfers immer noch nicht absehbar. In Ami-Foren und Presse liest man recht viel positives, wobei die Amis ja eh alles "f*cking awsome" finden  

allerdings ist der OEM Preis ziemlich unschlagbar, so dass ich es mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lasse. Parallel habe ich hier noch einen RP23, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ober der aufgrund seiner linearen Kennlinie zum Fanes passt....


----------



## iRider (18. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @iRider: wie ist denn deine Idealvorstellung ? Geo, Winkel, Gewicht ?



HA: 66, verstellbar mit CC Angleset +/- 2 (1.5-er Steuerrohr à la M9)
SA: 73
BB: 0 bis -15 mm verstellbar
Kettenstrebe: 430-445 mm verstellbar
langes Oberrohr für die jeweilige Grösse
Gewicht Rahmen ohne Dämpfer: 2800 +/-200 g


----------



## iRider (18. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der Manitou ist, da stimmen wir beide überein, ein absolutes Sahneteil. Muss wohl am Ruf von Manitou liegen das die damit nicht den Markt aufräumen.





Ein Freund von mir fährt gerade einen Monarch der von einem SRAM Mitarbeiter auf den Rahmen abgestimmt wurde und ist richtig begeistert. Der scheint eine gute Plattform um was mit zu machen zu sein.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2011)

...


iRider schrieb:


> HA: 66, verstellbar mit CC Angleset +/- 2 (1.5-er Steuerrohr à la M9)  Ist doch schon angleset kompatibel, ansonsten halt aufpreis für 1.5
> SA: 73 kann man sicher machen oder halt ne setback Sattelstütze, 74°+ sind aber schon prima
> BB: 0 bis -15 mm verstellbar ähh
> Kettenstrebe: 430-445 mm verstellbar die drei mm nach hinten sind doch jetzt nicht so wild
> ...


----------



## iRider (18. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...



Siehste, genau die 2 Punkte die mir am Fanes jetzt nicht gefallen hat Du nicht kommentiert.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2011)

Siehste,so simpel ist es halt nicht, es dauert sicher nicht mehr lange, bis jemand auf eine stabile, leichte und praktikable Lösung für das Tretlager kommt, aktuell ist es reine Theorie. Für das Gewichtsziel gibts noch die Möglichkeit eines anderen Rahmens, wobei dann sicher einige der anderen Punkte über Bord gehen. Unterm Strich bleibts dabei: die fanes Serie läßt schon viel zu und ist sicher auch der günstigste Weg, falls man sich mit ein paar Punkten nicht arrangieren kann, was aber sicher nötig ist, muß man halt custom Optionen nehmen und mit höheren Preisen rechnen, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## iRider (18. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Siehste,so simpel ist es halt nicht, es dauert sicher nicht mehr lange, bis jemand auf eine stabile, leichte und praktikable Lösung für das Tretlager kommt, aktuell ist es reine Theorie.



Wieso???? 
An der Wippe könnte man die Tretlagerhöhe regulieren. Mit einen Angleset den man leicht wechseln kann wie beim M9 oder einem System wie es Mondraker verwendet kann man den Lenkwinkel anpassen. Dann noch die verstellbaren Ausfallenden vom Fanes. Gewicht könnte man mit auf den Fahrer abgestimmte Rohsätze verringern (nicht jeder wiegt 0,1 t ).
Ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal mit Jü reden wenn er wieder da ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2011)

Lenkwinkel ist nicht das Problem, das ist wie schon gesagt jetzt schon möglich. Es gibt ein tapered angleset von cane creek paßend fürs fanes.

das problem wird wohl eher die Tretlagerhöhe sein, da müßte ne neue Wippe her, die vielleicht einen excenter oder flip chip hat, also schwerer und eventuell wieder verkleinerte Lager. ist halt die Frage ob so eine Konstruktion dann für alle Sinn macht, da nicht jeder ein sooo tiefes Tretlager gebrauchen kann.


Rohrsatz müßte mit nem leichten AM Rohrsatz auch leichter werden.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2011)

@iRider: ich denke, dass es momentan mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bißchen übertrieben wird. Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel, Radstand, Federweg alles einstellbar....an was soll denn der Hersteller sein Rahmenkonzept noch festmachen ? Und der Kunde hat dann ohne weiteres die Möglichkeit, einen guten Rahmen performancemäßig zu versauen, ähnlich wie bei den Federelemente, die vor lauter Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ein sinnvolles Basis-Setup erschweren.

Aber deine Wünche wird der Jü größtenteils schon erfüllen können. Custommäßig geht ja einiges und bei Alutech auch zu guten Preisen.


----------



## iRider (18. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...ähnlich wie bei den Federelemente, die vor lauter Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ein sinnvolles Basis-Setup erschweren.



Ich bin wissender Nutzer eines CCDB. Noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2011)

Ne, das du das drauf hast, bezweifle ich nicht. Ich glaube trotzdem, dass viele CCDB Nutzer bisserl überfordert sind.
Ein Custom-iRider-Fanes würde jedenfalls sehr interessieren !


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2011)

Darum hab ich dann nen vivid Air im LH tune im Fanes...

Bin ja schon genug damit beschäftigt, zu fahren...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Darum hab ich dann nen vivid Air im LH tune im Fanes...
> 
> Bin ja schon genug damit beschäftigt, zu fahren...



Falls ich überhaupt was am B-Tune machen muss, das wird sich zeigen.
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das die Kiste ab Werk rennen wird und ich arbeitslos werde.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (18. März 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> .........
> Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das die Kiste ab Werk rennen wird und ich arbeitslos werde.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




da hilft dann wohl nur noch die IBC Alutech Helmchenkollekte, nicht das sich bei Dir noch die Mäuse die Füße im Kühlschrank wundlaufen


----------



## H.B.O (18. März 2011)

aufbauten aber dalli


----------



## caiman83 (18. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> aufbauten aber dalli


right!


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2011)

Mein Rahmen schlummert noch in Bistensee


----------



## axel123 (19. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> aufbauten aber dalli



yep, her damit


----------



## kidsmooth (19. März 2011)

Von Alutech wird ja ein Steuersatz "speziell" fÃ¼r die Fanes angeboten, sogar mit 30% Rabatt fÃ¼r FaneskÃ¤ufer. Der Preis ist mit 89,95â¬ agegeben. Bekommt man darauf die 30% Nachlass oder sind die in diesem Preis schon inbegriffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. März 2011)

Der preis des Acros AISXE 22 ist da noch exclusive 30%, da landest du dann danach bei 63â¬, eigenltich ein guter Preis, wenn man sieht was der sonst so kostet.


----------



## Piefke (22. März 2011)

Wo bleiben die Bilder von den fertigen Bikes???
oder sind die ersten Besitzer vor Erstaunen ohnmächtig geworden


----------



## Freeerider81 (22. März 2011)

ich denk mal die sind alle das gute Wetter ausnutzen mit ihren neuen Bikes!


----------



## Osti (22. März 2011)

die Frage ist, wieviele Rahmen der Jü vor seinem Asien-Trip verschicken konnte. Die zwei hier geposteten warten ja afaik noch auf Parts... 

so allmählich wird das jucken in den Fingern aber immer größer...


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. März 2011)

dann sind die rahmen an die falschen gegangen, hab alles parts


----------



## Osti (22. März 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> dann sind die rahmen an die falschen gegangen, hab alles parts



ich auch...  nur keen Rahmen

ich hoffe ja auf nächste Woche, da hätte ich Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. März 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> dann sind die rahmen an die falschen gegangen, hab alles parts




so schauts aus.

Prinzipiell fände ich es von Jü aber auch mal gut, wenn er sich von sich aus mal zu verbindlichen Lieferterminen hinreißen ließe. Irgendwie ging ja gar nix auf, oft gabs widersprüchliche Infos und man mußte selbst nachfragen. Ich hoffe, daß wenigstens die Pulver und Elox Geschichten vom Tempern auch während der Abwesenheit, weitergeleitet wurden, sonst kann es noch sehr lange dauern.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2011)

@Moonboot: ein verbindlicher Liefertermin bei so einem Klein-Unternehmen ? (bei dem wohl nur der Jü selbst schweißt) 
Das u.U. ja auch noch andere Aufträge als nur Fanes Rahmen fertig machen hat !
Das dann auch noch abhängig von Zulieferern, Pulverer und Eloxierer ist !
Wie soll das denn gehen ?
und was willste machen wenn der verbindliche Termin nicht eingehalten werden kann ? 
das können ja noch nicht einmal die Großen der Branche, siehe CD mit dem neuen Jekyll oder LV mit .... ähm mit vielem


----------



## Piefke (22. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Moonboot: ein verbindlicher Liefertermin bei so einem Klein-Unternehmen ? (bei dem wohl nur der Jü selbst schweißt)
> Das u.U. ja auch noch andere Aufträge als nur Fanes Rahmen fertig machen hat !
> Das dann auch noch abhängig von Zulieferern, Pulverer und Eloxierer ist !
> Wie soll das denn gehen ?
> ...



Mit vernünftiger Zeitplanung geht das.


----------



## axel123 (22. März 2011)

bisher waren meine rahmen vom jü alle verspätet geliefert. hat also anscheinend nix mit dem fanes zu tun. zeitplanung ist wohl nicht so sein ding, dafür aber der rest


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mit vernünftiger Zeitplanung geht das.



ich hab selbst so ne kleine Klitsche (aber ganz andere Branche) und kann dir daher sagen, selbst die beste Zeitplanung wird dir durch verschiedenste Umstände regelmäßig zerschossen. Angefangen vom Kunden der kein Ende findet und dich vom arbeiten abhält über Lieferprobleme, Stromausfall, Computerprobleme, streikende Fahrzeuge bis hin zu Krankheit. Und meistens kommt so ein Mist immer dann wenn die Zeitplanung eh schon sehr eng ist. 
Und im Kleinbetrieb oder gar ein-Mann Betrieb ist dann eben keiner da der mal eben einspringen oder vertreten könnte bzw. es sind auch nicht die finaziellen Mittel da um mal eben schnell den Lieferanten zu wechseln oder die streikende Karre gegen eine Neue zu ersetzen.
Der Normalfall ist sicherlich planbar, aber der ist beim (Kleinst) Selbstständigen eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Piefke (22. März 2011)

Alles richtig, aber wir reden ja nicht vor einer Verzögerung von ein paar Wochen, sondern mittlerweile von 3 Monaten und das finde ich schon heftig. Die Saison hat begonnen und man wartet hier.
Es wäre vielleicht besser erst mal ein Projekt (Fanes Enduro ausliefern) zu Ende zu machen , bevor man sich in das nächste stürzt (Fanes AM).


----------



## Spirit_Moon (22. März 2011)

Deja Vu


----------



## ollo (22. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich hab selbst so ne kleine Klitsche (aber ganz andere Branche) und kann dir daher sagen, selbst die beste Zeitplanung wird dir durch verschiedenste Umstände regelmäßig zerschossen. Angefangen vom Kunden der kein Ende findet und dich vom arbeiten abhält über Lieferprobleme, Stromausfall, Computerprobleme, streikende Fahrzeuge bis hin zu Krankheit. Und meistens kommt so ein Mist immer dann wenn die Zeitplanung eh schon sehr eng ist.
> Und im Kleinbetrieb oder gar ein-Mann Betrieb ist dann eben keiner da der mal eben einspringen oder vertreten könnte bzw. es sind auch nicht die finaziellen Mittel da um mal eben schnell den Lieferanten zu wechseln oder die streikende Karre gegen eine Neue zu ersetzen.
> Der Normalfall ist sicherlich planbar, aber der ist beim (Kleinst) Selbstständigen eher die Ausnahme





und ergänzend dazu, die Ausfälle und Fehler die durch andere Verursacht werden........als ich mit Stefan beim Jü war, hatten wir Zeit zum Quatschen und selbst wenn der Jü noch so gewollt hätte, es wäre nicht gegangen weil ein anderer es verbockt hat (und mal so nebenbei, worauf er sich wirklich gefreut hat nach den letzten Wochen des Schaffens, war endlich mal auf dem Flug nach Taiwan Schlafen zu können) ........was Jürgen ganz klar zu verstehen gegeben hat, ist das er selber sehr unzufrieden mit der Situation ist und die Rahmen lieber heute als Morgen endlich aufgebaut durch die Gegend fahren sehen will, mit Zufriedenen und dauergrinsenden Kunden .........und auch wenn es den einen oder anderen Ankotzt beim ersten Sonnenstrahl nicht auf seinem Fanes zu sitzen, es ist einfach so wie es ist und wird mit Sicherheit so nicht wieder passieren, Fehler oder besser gesagt neue Abläufe müßen sich einspielen.......und ich kann nur jedem wünschen das er nicht in der Situation stecken muß, neue Produktlinien innerhalb seiner Marke zu etablieren, mit hohem Finanziellen Aufwand und Risiko wie der Jü und dann noch die Dummheit anderer Auszubauen + die Unzufriedenheit einiger weniger zu besänftigen, die sich vielleicht nicht vorstellen können welches Unternehmerisches Risiko dahinter steckt....... gute Nacht Marie,.....getreu dem Motto "Hauptsache  mir geht es gut und ich hab alles was ich brauche, egal wie der andere das Realisiert"

@Piefke
das einzige was vom AM zu sehen war war eine Zeichnung und die hat nicht einmal der Jürgen gemacht, spricht er hat alle Zeit in die Fertigstellung der Enduro Rahmen gesteckt, also nix mit "Auf zwei Hochzeiten Tanzen"


----------



## Osti (22. März 2011)

ich bin fest überzeugt, dass die allermeisten hier Verständnis für die one-man-show vom Jü haben und das da sehr viele Faktoren reingespielt haben, auf die man keinen Einfluss hat. Es hieß ja anfangs schon, dass Dezember nur klappt, wenn die Rohre aus Asien pünktlich da sind. Das waren sie wohl augenscheinlich nicht, und die Schweißerei ging somit ja auch erst recht spät los. Ich hege an Jü's Einsatzwillen absolut nicht den geringsten Zweifel. Als Kunde hätte ich mein Produkt natürlich auch lieber gestern als morgen  

sehen wir es positiv, es kann nur noch eine Frage von Tagen sein, bis die restlichen Rahmen peut-a-peut kommen und nicht erst noch auf irgend nem Kahn durch die Welt geschippert werden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Alles richtig, aber wir reden ja nicht vor einer Verzögerung von ein paar Wochen, sondern mittlerweile von 3 Monaten und das finde ich schon heftig. Die Saison hat begonnen und man wartet hier.
> Es wäre vielleicht besser erst mal ein Projekt (Fanes Enduro ausliefern) zu Ende zu machen , bevor man sich in das nächste stürzt (Fanes AM).



du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass sich vermeintlich kleine Probleme am Anfang ganz schnell potenzieren und am Schluss Verzögerungen herauskommen die Wochen oder Monate betragen können. Z.B. kommt das Material zu spät, kann man zu spät anfangen zu schweißen ist man dann fertig hat der Betrieb zum tempern keine Zeit, usw...
Jeder der schon mal (selbst) ein Haus gebaut hat kann von solchen Problemen ein Lied singen.
Den Rest mit finanziellen unternehmerischen Risiken etc. hat Ollo ja schon sehr zutreffend erklärt. Geht so eine Neueinführung/Umstellung schief, kann das den Laden in den Ruin treiben. Bitter wenn der eigentliche Grund aber bei anderen liegt.

Wer binnen kurzer Zeit ein Bike haben will, muss in den nächstbesten Shop gehen und dort kaufen was gerade da ist. Alle anderen müssen warten auch wenn es bei dem Wetter und beginnender Saison verdammt schwer fällt.
Und wenn ich da dann an so manche große 2010er Eurobike Neuankündigung der Branchengrößen denke, wirst du auch von denen einiges in den Shops (noch) nicht finden, weil auch die schlicht nicht liefern können. 
Und was für Auswirkungen die Katastrophe in Japan auf die Lieferfähigkeit in den nächsten Monaten/Jahre hat, kann man nur erahnen. Bei Parts aus Japan werden wir sicherlich erleben, dass die wegen zu hoher Strahlung wieder zurückgehen. Von Problemen aufgrund zerstörter oder beschädigter Produktionsstätten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (22. März 2011)

Hi,

naja, ich hab schon Verständis, das es etwas länger dauert, wie erst erwartet. Bin mir auch sicher, das der Jü sein Bestes gibt, damit alle zufrieden sind (bzw. es werden).
Tja, nur mittlerweile hab ich echt Bammel, das mein für Mitte April geplanter Gardaseetrip ins Wasser fällt 
Klar, das Bike ist auf nen Nachmittag zusammengebaut, nur ich würd es schon noch gern bei uns einfahren 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## H.B.O (23. März 2011)

hab gerade nochmal die konstruktionszeichnung angeschaut. grundlage ist gabeleinbaumaß + steuersatz unten = 557,9 mm. meine fox 36 (und die geplante deville) haben einbaumaß 545mm + alutech steuersatz unten 5 mm = 550 mm. Lenkwinkel wird also wahrscheinlich steiler. ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ein - 0,5 Steuersatz reicht oder ob -1,0 dem ganzen näher kommt ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> hab gerade nochmal die konstruktionszeichnung angeschaut. grundlage ist gabeleinbaumaß + steuersatz unten = 557,9 mm. meine fox 36 (und die geplante deville) haben einbaumaß 545mm + alutech steuersatz unten 5 mm = 550 mm. Lenkwinkel wird also wahrscheinlich steiler. ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ein - 0,5 Steuersatz reicht oder ob -1,0 dem ganzen näher kommt ?



Wenn du diese Abweichung in der Praxis spürst und erfährst, dann schulde ich dir einen Kasten besten Gesternsaftes!

Ich würd mir da überhaupt kein Kopf drüber machen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. März 2011)

Geenau, ein semiintegrierter Steuersatz hat nochmal 5mm Bauhöhe, da relatievieren sich die 10mm zu 0,25° am Steuerrohr, das ist kaum relevant, falls doch, lebe einfach den Traum eines 2mm tieferen Tretlagers.


----------



## H.B.O (23. März 2011)

..da würd sich ja schon die Behauptung lohnen . Aber ohne Witz, die abweichung könnte über den Daumen schon einhalbes grad sein.. also 0,5 oder 1,0


----------



## H.B.O (23. März 2011)

die bauhöhe hab ich schon miteingerechnet. Tiefes tretlager hmmm evtl sollt ich doch meine z1 einbauen


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. März 2011)

Ne, 0,5° bis 1°, bei 5mm(10mm differenz + Bauhöhe Steuersatz) eher nicht. Grob gilt eher pro 20mm 1°. Mal eherlich, je nach Fahrsituation hat man schlimmere Geoveränderungen, deswegen gibt legt man doch nicht ohne Not den Mehrpreis des Anglesets auf den tisch.


----------



## H.B.O (23. März 2011)

(alutech)angleset (o,5) ist eh geordert und bauhöhe steuersatz ist mitgerechnet. bleiben 8mm was wiederum bis zu 0,5 grad bedeuten könnte (erfahrungsgem., wie man das rechnet k.a.)

die sache mit 0,5 oder 1 hast Du missverstanden, hierbei gehts um die verschiedenen anglesets, bzw. wie ich am nähesten an den angepeilten winkel von 66 ° komme und nicht um die veränderung allein durch kurze gabel. dass sich geometrie während der fahrt verändert ist klar, deshalb wird der ausgangspunkt aber nicht beliebig

eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen wieviel grad eurer meinung nach 8mm ausmachen, ich versteh Dich so dass 0,3  realistisch sein könnte


----------



## der-gute (23. März 2011)

ich montier einfach ne Totem ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. März 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ..da würd sich ja schon die Behauptung lohnen .



Was für ein Schlawiner 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (24. März 2011)

willkommen, erste neue Parts:





Nuke Proof 44EEOS

für oben
44 mm aussen
innen für 1.5 Gabeln

;-)


----------



## ollo (24. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> willkommen, erste neue Parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ah...... ein weiß beschrifteter halber Steuersatz mit schwarz  .........und unten den 1.5 Acros ???


----------



## der-gute (24. März 2011)

Unten kommt einer, der lieferbar is!


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. März 2011)

Welcher ist denn nicht lieferbar? Acros doch hoffentlich nicht, einer von denen kriegt doch auch eine Fanes, da unterstell ich doch mal Eigennutz, den Steuersatz mal herzustellen. Am Last FR hab ich ihn auch schon gesehen, also müßte der schon seit einenm halben Jahr im Umlauf sein.


----------



## ollo (25. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Welcher ist denn nicht lieferbar? Acros doch hoffentlich nicht, .....




den den ich in das Xl Fanes beim Jü verbaut habe war ein Acros und zufällig war ein ganzer Karton davon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (25. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> den den ich in das Xl Fanes beim Jü verbaut habe war ein Acros und zufällig war ein ganzer Karton davon da



der Tapered? Puh, das wäre sonst die nächste Horrormeldung gewesen. 

was sagen denn die Buschtrommeln? Wann und wie gehts weiter? schon jemand was gehört?


----------



## ollo (25. März 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> der Tapered? Puh, das wäre sonst die nächste Horrormeldung gewesen.
> 
> was sagen denn die Buschtrommeln? Wann und wie gehts weiter? schon jemand was gehört?




jup genau der.......und wenn mich mein Altersschwaches Denkzentrum nicht im Stich gelassen hat, ist der Jü wohl so um den 26.3. wieder zurück


----------



## H.B.O (25. März 2011)

hatte 24. gespeichert kann mich aber täuschen, hab jetz nachgesehen "produktion ist bis 26.03 nicht am arbeiten" heißt also ab montag wieder


----------



## Piefke (28. März 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist noch beim Beschichten, ich soll mich nächste Woche wieder melden.
Bin satt.


----------



## der-gute (28. März 2011)

meiner is seit heute bezahlt...


----------



## Osti (28. März 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist noch beim Beschichten, ich soll mich nächste Woche wieder melden.
> Bin satt.



elox oder gepulvert? 

habe auch noch nix wieder vom Jü gehört...


----------



## Piefke (29. März 2011)

Gepulvert.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. März 2011)

die mit den bereits ausgelieferten Rahmen sind wohl verschollen....oder fehlen denen immer noch Teile ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2011)

Osti, da mußte nachfragen, ich hätte es auch gut gefunden, wenn einem mal was von sich aus erzählt würde.Nachvollziehbare Begründungen gabs wohl nur in Bistensee persönlich.

Die schwarz elox Rahmen sind wohl zurück und werden die Tage montiert. 

Kommt die Zahlungsauforderung eigentlich rechtzeitig (vorher) oder erst wenn der Rahmen im Karton liegt? Hab keine Lust auch noch auf meine lahme Bank zu warten, oder ich überweise mal frech vorher.

Falls jemand noch eine passende Steinschlagfolie für den Black Alox Rahmen sucht:
http://www.pr-folia.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/404
und sie paßt besser mit ihrer matten Struktur und ist recht dick.


----------



## Piefke (29. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Osti, da mußte nachfragen, ich hätte es auch gut gefunden, wenn einem mal was von sich aus erzählt würde.Nachvollziehbare Begründungen gabs wohl nur in Bistensee persönlich.


Genau das ist es eben, was mich neben der ewig langen Wartezeit stört. Man erfährt als Kunde nur etwas, wenn man nachfragt. Mitte Januar kam eine Mail mit der Aufforderung zur Bestätigung und der Mitteilung, dass die Produktion beginnt, danach war Funkstille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die mit den bereits ausgelieferten Rahmen sind wohl verschollen....



... im Wald... zusammen mit ihrem frisch aufgebauten Fanes... weil sie so viel Spaß haben, dass sie gar nicht mehr nach Hause kommen wollen um Bilder hochzuladen...??? 

Mann oh Mann, ihr macht's aber spannend! Gibt's denn nicht mal neue Fotos von den Rahmen?


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. März 2011)

Die Rahmen sehen genauso aus wie auf der HP usw.

Solang ich nicht alles zusammen habe und das Bike fertig ist gibts auch keine Bilder.


----------



## trailterror (29. März 2011)

Die hungrige beute will was zum fressen; werf ihnen doch (mir inklusive) einen abgemagerten knochen hin


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. März 2011)

Ich denk doch gar nicht dran.... ;-p


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. März 2011)

Na gut...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/863976


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. März 2011)

@ Runterfahrer 

Mach doch für uns nen Osterkalender fertig Jeden tag wo du was dranschraubst nen Foto für die Meute  Ich finde der Rahmen kommt wirklich jut rüber


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

ich fang gleich an zu sabbern 

je öfter ich den Rahmen anschaue, desto mehr mag ich ihn auch optisch (bisher war ich ja eher von der technischen Seite überzeugt )


----------



## H.B.O (29. März 2011)

noch eins noch eins noch ein...biiiiitte


----------



## iRider (29. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Na gut...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/863976



Aus der Perspektive sieht das Steuerrohr garnicht mal so schlecht aus. Der Knick im Oberrohr will mir aber weiterhin nicht gefallen. 

Schönes MountainCycle im Hintergrund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (29. März 2011)

schööön , endlich mal bilder ! Sorry bildchen ! Haste den schon gewogen ?


----------



## Jimmy (29. März 2011)

Am Wochenende gehts bei mir weiter! Fertigstellung für nächste Woche geplant..


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2011)

Roco coil???

sogar ich hab mich zu nem Vivid Air breit schlagen lassen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Schaut gut aus!

Wann kommt denn endlich die Bikepark-Variante?  Wobei ich mit meinem Torque sonst sehr zufrieden bin....

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## trailterror (29. März 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Na gut...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/863976



Na also, geht doch


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. März 2011)

Der Rocco ist nur als Ersatz gedacht. Wird dann mit einem RP23 gefahren. Gewichte stehen ein paar Seiten vorher. Mit RP23 Dämpfer 3,7 !!!!

Nix Osterkalender... Ich warte noch auf die Bremse, Vorbau und Lenker. Dann gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. März 2011)

Ich wart noch auf Schalthebel, Sattel und Griffe

Ach ja und noch auf den Rahmen...

Nächste Woche is er da ;-)


----------



## der-gute (30. März 2011)

der hier müsste doch unten rein passen, oder?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a38860/untere-schale-semi-integriert-1-1-2-schwarz.html








Edith: leider überall vergriffen - oder wisst ihr was?


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. März 2011)

Von Facebook:



> *fanes rahmen alu natur in Größe XL montiert, morgen sind die in Large dran, versand erfolgt dann sofort. die betroffenen sollen mir bitte eine email schreiben.*


----------



## der-gute (30. März 2011)

;-)


----------



## Osti (30. März 2011)

zwecks Planung von Urlaub musste ich den Jü dann doch mal kontaktieren. 

schwarz elox Rahmen in M liegt komplett fertig bei ihm, nur mit den Druckstreben war irgendwas, die sind erst nächst Woche fertig.... aber keine Ahnung, ob alle Druckstreben oder nur meine


----------



## VoikaZ (30. März 2011)

Alle


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. März 2011)

was ist denn mit den Druckstreben, hab nix gehört?


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. März 2011)

fuak


----------



## ollo (31. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> was ist denn mit den Druckstreben, hab nix gehört?




wenn man scharf darüber nachdenkt, könnten sie wohl nicht so gewesen sein wie sie sollten,........... vielleicht hatte der Jü auch gerade einen Schweißflash, noch ein paar Rohrsätze liegen und die Gasbuddel mußte leer werden ...... jawolllll


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2011)

hauptsach, da kommt heut noch Blisterfolie rum...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (31. März 2011)

ollo, du weißt also auch nix genaues, ok.  War wohl was mit der Eloxierung, wenns nur die schwarzen betrifft und nur ein paar tage verzug bedeutet. Neu machen dauert wohl etwas länger.


der-Gute, dann hast du wohl echt den einsamen rekord, der kürzesten Lieferzeit ab Bestellung. bin ja mal gespannt, was deine waage sagt.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2011)

ich war ja lange unentschlossen
aber bevor das letzte XL weg war,
musste ich zuschlagen
;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. März 2011)

Na endlich ein Vorteil von den großen Größen. Ich mußte mich recht recht fix entschedien und bestellen (november). Sonst wäre ich vielleicht in die später kommende Taiwan charge reingerutscht und dann hätte ich bis April warten müssen.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2011)

ich hatte nur Glück

wobei noch dieses Jahr ein paar Rahmen der Signature Serie übrig waren
ein L war wohl auch dabei

ich wollt ja eigentlich auch vorher testen...


----------



## Piefke (31. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...und dann hätte ich bis April warten müssen.


das müssen nun ja eh (fast) alle


----------



## ollo (31. März 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ollo, du weißt also auch nix genaues, ok.  War wohl was mit der Eloxierung, wenns nur die schwarzen betrifft und nur ein paar tage verzug bedeutet. Neu machen dauert wohl etwas länger.
> 
> 
> .......





nee, leider nicht und ja ist auch wieder Ärgerlich, das sich da noch mal was verzögert, aber anders rum wäre es dann auch wieder nicht Ok.......manches mal im Leben kannste Dich auf den Kopf stellen und es geht trotzdem nicht weiter.

Aber zumindest ist zu sehen das jetzt nicht hektisch irgendwie die Dinger raus gehauen werden um hinter her die langen Gesichter zu zählen, weil irgendwas nicht richtig ist........ich warte auch schon ungeduldig, der Teilespender Rahmen liegt auf der Schlachtbank und die restlichen kleinen Päckchen mit lecker Anbauteilen stauben ein   

@ der gute.......immer schön der Reihe nach .....und die Kuschel Rock Nr. 73 brauchste auch noch nicht auflegen


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2011)

wahaaaaas!

heute wird noch das letzte fehlende Teil beim Paul in Cannstatt organisiert...


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. April 2011)

Hallo liebe, wartende Gemeinde.
Ich habe heute den Rahmen zurück bekommen. An der "Sitzstrebe" ist beidseitig eine Verstärkung angeschweißt.
Bilder folgen heute Nachmittag!

Der Aufbau kann somit langsam beginnen.


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2011)

Yeeehaaaaaa!

Ich hoffe, nächstes Wochenende auf dem Fanes in den Sonnenuntergang reiten zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> An der "Sitzstrebe" ist beidseitig eine Verstärkung angeschweißt.


Das heißt dann wohl für alle beschichteten Rahmen, dass mit einer Lieferung nicht so bald zu rechnen ist.


----------



## VoikaZ (1. April 2011)

Mein Rahmen wurde gestern fertig und verläßt heute die heiligen Hallen 
Ich geh aber schon davon aus, das es die Post nicht bis morgen schafft


----------



## RSR2K (1. April 2011)

Hi,

glückwunsch!

Endlich,auf deinen Aufbau bin ich besonders gespannt! PORNO!

mfg


----------



## VoikaZ (1. April 2011)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Hi,

vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Naja, ich den Anfang nächster Woche kann ich dann endlich Bilder einstellen 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2011)

Welche Rahmenfarbe hattest du denn, schwarz-pörpel oder raw-pörpel?

Ich krieg gerade Schnappatmung wegen der Sitzstrebe. Gabs irgendwelche  neuen Erkenntnisse(teststand,Testrad), die den Schritt nötig gemacht haben?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (1. April 2011)

Moin Leutz!

Mittlerweile warten ja einige von euch sehnsüchtig auf ihre Fanes, geht mir auch so... Die Verspätung ist leider nicht ganz ohne Grund...da hat einer Mist gebaut (in diesem Fall leider ich...). Da wir bis jetzt mit großer Freude und viel im IBC diskutiert und gelesen haben wollen wir jetzt auch den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken und euch auf dem laufenden halten:

Ich habe einen Auslegungsfehler bei den Sitzstreben gemacht. Aufgrund des neuen Fahrwerkskonzepts (das ja auch hammermäßig funzt...  ) hat die Fanes ein größeres Biegemoment in der Sitzstrebe als das beim herkömmlichen Viergelenker der Fall ist. Nachdem wir bei einem Proto eine verbogene Sitzstrebe hatten und eine überschlägige FEA (Finite Elemente Analyse => bunte Bildchen und so) gemacht haben, haben wir das ganze auf das Material oder den Biegevorgang zurück geführt. Der Proto aus dem IBC-Test hatte dann eine Verstärkung und ist ja auch problemlos gelaufen.

Jetzt kommt der Hund an der Sache:
Die Randbedingungen in der FEA waren nicht 100% korrekt...jeder der mit sowas schon mal gearbeitet hat weiß, dass mit den Randbedingungen die Ganze Sache steht oder fällt. Am Ende waren die Biegebelastungen doch größer als zunächst angenommen...um das rauszufinden musste ich aber erstmal wieder die Mathematik aus den tiefsten Windungen des Gehirns heraus würgen und mich intensiv mit dem Ersatzmodell des Kraftsystems vom Hinterbau beschäftigen. (Info nebenbei: Bei der Rahmenkonstruktion läuft das meiste über Erfahrungswerte, das Geld um ne komplette FEA zu machen nehmen oft noch nicht mal die großen Hersteller in die Hand. Es ist günstiger n paar Protos zu schrotten und abzuändern.)
*Leider ist auch keinem von den ganzen Leuten mit denen Jürgen und ich über die Fanes gesprochen hatten der Knackpunkt aufgefallen, und da waren einige Bike-Spezis und Ingenieure dabei...den tatsächlichen Kraftverlauf "sehen" ist manchmal garnicht so einfach (daher auch der Fehler bei der ersten FEA).

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn:
Um die erhöhte Biegebelastung abzufangen werden die jetzigen Hinterbauten mit Blechen verstärkt und später gegen eine Version mit stärkeren Rohren getauscht.

Die Änderungen sind bereits in Arbeit und die ersten Rahmen sind schon fertig & unterwegs. D.h. ihr könnt alle bald mit euer Fanes durchs Gehölz prügeln 

Tut mir leid Leute (Jü und ich haben echt gekotzt!!)...warten nervt...vor allem auf das neue Bike

MfG
Stefan

hier noch ein pic von der Verstärkung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Kriegt man dann später neue Sitzstreben ? Die hier schauen ja eher unschön aus.


----------



## scylla (1. April 2011)

@schlabbeloui
Großes Lob! 

Shit happens! Die Sache an sich ist zwar nicht schön, für euch wohl am allerwenigsten, aber so eine ehrliche Antwort zu lesen ist umso schöner 
... und schafft Vertrauen!
Gibt wohl genug Hersteller, die eher versucht hätten, das Ganze zu vertuschen, bzw. einfach geduldig die ersten gebrochenen/verbogenen Rahmen abgewartet hätten, anstatt gleich nachzubessern. Und ich habe mit großem Interesse gelesen, dass ihr wohl tatsächlich anständige Simulationen benutzt... findet man als Physikerin natürlich besonders toll  
Also weiter so! Die Fanes ist für mich jetzt nicht "gestorben", sondern noch viel interessanter


----------



## ollo (1. April 2011)

ah.....da ist ja der Hinterbau den ich Kapott gemacht habe 


@ san andreas

"....Um die erhöhte Biegebelastung abzufangen werden die jetzigen Hinterbauten mit Blechen verstärkt und später gegen eine Version mit stärkeren Rohren getauscht....." schreibt so der Schlabbeloui

@ Schlabbeloui.....  die restlichen 99% vom Rad sind dafür Perfekt


----------



## scylla (1. April 2011)

wie sieht's dann eigentlich gewichtstechnisch aus? verstärkt heißt ja schwerer... wie viel?


----------



## ollo (1. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ......
> Also weiter so! Die Fanes ist für mich jetzt nicht "gestorben", sondern noch viel interessanter





aber aber  ...... so um die Osterzeit wird wohl ein erstes im Ladys Only Forum auftauchen


----------



## Piefke (1. April 2011)

Wie viel zeitliche Verzögerung bedeutet das jetzt für die beschichteten Rahmen?
Müssen die alle nachgebessert werden und noch mal zum Beschichten oder wurde schon vor dem Beschichten nachgebessert?


----------



## ibislover (1. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Gibt wohl genug Hersteller, die eher versucht hätten, das Ganze zu vertuschen, bzw. einfach geduldig die ersten gebrochenen/verbogenen Rahmen abgewartet hätten...


echt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2011)

Na also, nicht das ich alles verstanden hätte, aber einiges wird deutlicher. Ich finde es aber sehr gut, daß man das so offen sagt und den Fehler mal offen anspricht. Ebenfalls prima, daß der Fehler schon vor der Ausliefung entdeckt wurde, gut die paar Rahmen die nicht aufgebaut wurden zählen nicht. Die Lösung ist jetzt optisch nicht so schlimm. Wirds wesentlich schwerer,wie kams zum Gewichtszuwachs, 2900g wurden es ja nicht?


----------



## Greti (1. April 2011)

Besten Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft!

Als Kunde bin ich mir vom Hersteller eine solch offene Kommunikation nicht gewohnt. Nicht nur für euch - sondern auch für uns Kunden ist dies mehr als ärgerlich.

Ich finde das Verstärkungsblech hat was martialisches ala Madmax 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls bald möglichst auf der Fanes die Trails zu rocken und das ohne schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ah.....da ist ja der Hinterbau den ich Kapott gemacht habe



war ja klar, der Ollo macht mal wieder alles kaputt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> echt?



Mir fallen spontan 2 ein, beide "Made in Germany".

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ibislover (1. April 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mir fallen spontan 2 ein, beide "Made in Germany".
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


wären ja dann schon 3 deutsche firmen die schwierigkeiten haben! 
ok, lassen wir das....


----------



## ollo (1. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> war ja klar, der Ollo macht mal wieder alles kaputt !




ja, ich krieg das hin (im wahrsten Sinne)........ aber nichts ist so schlecht das es nicht für was nütze ist......49 + x andere können Froh sein, das ich es war......vielleicht sollte ich daraus ein Prüfsiegel machen "not wrecked by O_ll_O"


----------



## kidsmooth (1. April 2011)

ich würde gerne die Hope - Tech M4 ans Fanes schrauben. Leider habe ich keinen Shop gefunden der diese Bremse für hinten als Postmountversion anbietet. Die IS2000 Version könnte man natürlich mit Adapter verwenden. ohne Adapter wäre mir aber deutlich lieber. Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die M4 als Postmount für hinten herbekommt.


----------



## ollo (1. April 2011)

kidsmooth schrieb:


> ich würde gerne die Hope - Tech M4 ans Fanes schrauben. Leider habe ich keinen Shop gefunden der diese Bremse für hinten als Postmountversion anbietet. Die IS2000 Version könnte man natürlich mit Adapter verwenden. ohne Adapter wäre mir aber deutlich lieber. Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die M4 als Postmount für hinten herbekommt.





vielleicht hier

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ack-Edition-Kunstoffleitung-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> wären ja dann schon 3 deutsche firmen die schwierigkeiten haben!
> ok, lassen wir das....



Eigentlich meinte ich eher 2 die am Endkunden testen statt das im Voraus auszuräumen 
In den Topf gehört der Onkel Jürgen glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## Osti (1. April 2011)

kidsmooth schrieb:


> ich würde gerne die Hope - Tech M4 ans Fanes schrauben. Leider habe ich keinen Shop gefunden der diese Bremse für hinten als Postmountversion anbietet. Die IS2000 Version könnte man natürlich mit Adapter verwenden. ohne Adapter wäre mir aber deutlich lieber. Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die M4 als Postmount für hinten herbekommt.



die Tech M4 hat doch PM-Aufnahme am Sattel  Einzig die ältere Mono M4 fällt mir mit IS2000 Aufnahme ein und die noch ältere M4, DH4, Enduro.... 

ich hoffe inständig, dass die Sitzstreben irgendwann ausgetauscht werden! Zum erst mal fahren ok, aber auf mittelfristige Sicht hätte ich schon gerne ne optisch und technisch saubere Lösung.


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. April 2011)

Wie läuft das eigentlich für  diejenigen die schon nen Rahmen da haben ??

Mir fällt da sppontan der Runterfahrer zu ein ...wie darf er dann damit umgehn ??darf er damit heizen oder doch wieder ab in den Karton und zurück an Alutech ?? 

Ich glaub da bekommen einige ein wenig das kotzen ,wenn die Meldung von loui lesen werden  Besser so als , ja ne is klar Bedienerfehler 


Aber ich finde es klasse das ihr das in dem frühen Stadium son Fehler aufdecken konntet und eine  schnelle  Lösung für alle beteiligten Käufer erarbeitet habt 

Garnich auszudenken falls jemand mitn Bike schon ne Runde unterwegs is und der Hinterbau sacht im völlig falschen Moment, danke ich klapp dann mal zusammen


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich für  diejenigen die schon nen Rahmen da haben ??
> 
> Mir fällt da sppontan der Runterfahrer zu ein ...wie darf er dann damit umgehn ??darf er damit heizen oder doch wieder ab in den Karton und zurück an Alutech ??



Für Runterfahrer ist das Problem schon gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. April 2011)

Wenn das eh noch getauscht wird, kann der Hinterbau von mir aus auch erst mal ohne Farbe sein.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (1. April 2011)

puuhhh...echt cool, dass ihr Jungs und Mädels auch mal einen Fehler verzeiht. Fürn Jürgen und mich ist das Projekt schon so'n spezielles Baby und wir hatten schon Bauchschmerzen weil ja keiner ahnen kann wie die Reaktionen ausfallen. Aber das Alutech-Forum hebt sich echt positiv ab  Alutech-Fahrer sind gediegene Menschen 

Zur Serienlösung:
die neue Lösung ist schon auf dem Weg...soviel ich weiß gehen ein paar Muster für die neuen Rohre dieser Tage zum Jürgen. das Ganze sieht dann auch wieder so aus wie sichs gehört.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. April 2011)

kidsmooth schrieb:


> ich würde gerne die Hope - Tech M4 ans Fanes schrauben. Leider habe ich keinen Shop gefunden der diese Bremse für hinten als Postmountversion anbietet. Die IS2000 Version könnte man natürlich mit Adapter verwenden. ohne Adapter wäre mir aber deutlich lieber. Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die M4 als Postmount für hinten herbekommt.



Bei mir...
Schick mir ne PN.


----------



## Runterfahrer (1. April 2011)

So, ein paar Bilder vom Fanes Update. Optisch der totale abturn!!! ich befürchte sogar mit den Hacken beim Fahren anzustoßen. Mehrgewicht jetzt nochmal knappe 100 Gramm. So langsam verliere ich die Lust auf das Bike. 











Der RP23 passt jetzt auch in allen Positionen. Das hätte ich jedoch auch hinbekommen... Von der Wippe wegfeilen kann ich auch... Aber seht selbst:




Solange ich mir den Rahmen von etwa 1,5 m Entfernung ansehe gefällt er mir richtig gut. Aber wehe ich gehe näher dran...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. April 2011)

schön ist echt anders 
da bin ich jetzt schon fast froh der Verlockung nicht erlegen zu sein 
dafür müsste der Schlabbeloui eigentlich jedem Signatur Besteller mindestens einmal das Bike putzen ! 

für den Hinterbau gibt es ja bei Gelegenheit ein Neuteil, damit sollte das optische Manko behoben sein und solange kann man wenigstens fahren

aber auch bei der Wippe ist das doch sehr unschön
hat der RP23 als einziger so eine kurze Auge oder ist das Problem auch mit anderen Dämpfern zu erwarten ?


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2011)

Uii 3,5 kg ist für M wirklich "fett"... aber wir sind ja guter Dinge das Jü und Schlabbeloui da eine hübsche UND leichte Lösung für die Kettenstreben finden. Evtl. könnt ihr ja auch nochmal über die Breite der Wippe nachdenken, denke das die Lösung bei Runterfahrer bestimmt auch nicht eurem Anspruch genügt...

Finde den Fanes trotzdem immer absolut interessant, die "kleinen Schwierigkeiten" werden die beiden bestimmt zu voller Zufriedenheit lösen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. April 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> Mittlerweile warten ja einige von euch se[...]



Hi Stefan, 

ganz dickes  für die Offenheit. Darf man fragen was genau bei der FEA schiefgelaufen ist und in welchem Rahmen du bei der Entwicklung simuliert hast? Antwort gerne auch per PN. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## lugggas (2. April 2011)

antwort gerne auch nicht per PN...


----------



## ollo (2. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ............
> dafür müsste der Schlabbeloui eigentlich jedem Signatur Besteller mindestens einmal das Bike putzen !
> 
> ...........




nee beim nächsten Prototypen, gehen wir alle mal mit Stefan nach draußen auf den Trail, also richtiges Radfahren, nicht nur Virtuell  ........ und bringen noch eine ganze Kiste mit Dämpfern mit die da eingebaut werden sollen, Plus lange Sattelstützen 

Ich freu mich auf mein Fanes, selbst wenn es erst einmal die Stützblech dran hat


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2011)

was hat es eigentlich mit dem Schweißpunkt auf sich?


----------



## bastelfreak (2. April 2011)

Ich glaube da ist der Zuganschlag für den Umwerfer, siehe hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8168424&postcount=1492


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2011)

OK, jetzt seh ichs auch. Brille putzen hilft


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. April 2011)

und sind schon ein paar neue Rahmen angekommen, oder gar schon gefahren worden?


----------



## VoikaZ (2. April 2011)

Hi Volker,

nee, also meiner ist leider noch nicht gekommen. Wird wohl am Montag eintrudeln. Die Reverb wird allerdings nachgeliefert. SRAM hat den Jü da wohl versetzt, Anfang der Woche sollte er sie bekommen, zum nächsten Wochenende sollte ich sie also haben.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. April 2011)

Das mit der Wippe denk ich mal isn Fall für die Drehbank,behaupte ich mal .Nen paar Milimeter an der breite weg ,und dafür 1-2 Milimeter mehr 
Fleisch um die Ausparung für die Inlets.So würde ich das tuen aber is nur meine bescheide Meinung 

Und für die Entwicklungs abteilung des IBC werden sicher nochn paar Rahmen verlost


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. April 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> nee, also meiner ist leider noch nicht gekommen. Wird wohl am Montag eintrudeln. Die Reverb wird allerdings nachgeliefert. SRAM hat den Jü da wohl versetzt, Anfang der Woche sollte er sie bekommen, zum nächsten Wochenende sollte ich sie also haben.
> 
> ...



Das ist schade Volker, gibts da eigentlich eine Versandbenachrichtigung oder trackingNr.?
Oh nee, ne!
Mist, die reverb sollte ich auch noch kriegen. Ohne ist irgendwie dumm. Da muß ich wohl noch aus ner Coldose einen Shim für die 30,9er Sattelstütze schneiden. Vorrausgesetzt, die elox kommen auch die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (3. April 2011)

Trackingnummer kriegst Du vom Jü, meine funktioniert allerdings nicht 
Keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich wollte den Jü jetzt deswegen nicht mehr belästigen, schließlich muß er die restlichen Rahmen fertig machen 
Das mit der Reverb ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber angeblich kommen sie die nächsten Tage.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## _-lupin-_ (3. April 2011)

[email protected]:

so, meine Teile sind komplett warte nur noch auf den Rahmen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, das uns später der hinterbau ausgetauscht wird oder muss ich jetzt auch mit der hässlichen notlösung so vorlieb nehmen (ganz ehrlich, das ist eigentlich unakzeptabel weils sch... aussieht).

naja hier erstmal die teile liste:
Gabel: FOX 36er 180 Talas RC2
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SX
Bremsen: Formula The Oe 2011 MY
Steuersatz: Cane Creek AngleSet
Schaltung H: SRAM x0 ( habe aber auch noch Saint gekauft)
Schaltung V:Truvativ Hammerschmidt Freeride (hab aber auch noch die AM version)
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR
Vorbau: Kodex (später gegen Race Face getauscht)
Sattelstütze: NukeProof (später gegen Race Face getauscht)
Mäntel: Continental RuberQueen UST
Pedale: NukeProof

habe bestimmt was vergessen aber naja.
bilder gibt es natürlich wenn es aufgebaut ist (sofern der Rahmen endlich mal da ist).

;-)


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. April 2011)

Habe eben den Steuersatz eingepresst. 
Wunder mich nur dass man nix mehr von dem Teil sieht weil oben und unten integriert ist.

Nach mittagessen gehts weiter. Mal sehen was das mit Kurbel und Umwerfer gibt... Ob ich das zum funktionieren bringe???

Mahlzeit!


----------



## trailterror (3. April 2011)

Viel erfolg


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2011)

Respekt für den offenen Umgang mit "Shit happens"

Meiner Meinung nach vorbildlich  und heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. April 2011)

Immerhin gibt es eine "Übergangslösung" und die Auslieferung zögert sich hoffentlich nicht noch länger heraus.

Ich drücke den Wartenden weiterhin die Daumen


----------



## Runterfahrer (3. April 2011)

Im Folgenden der erste Aufbau. Dieser ist jedoch nur "provisorisch". Lenker, Vorbau und Bremsen fehlen noch. Bitte!!!: keine Bemerkungen bez. der pinken Tech X2! Die habe ich aus dem Bike meiner Freundin entliehen. Die bleibt nicht drauf...
Die Spacer Orgie am Gabelschaft wird auch noch bereinigt.












Beim Aufbau gab es keine nennenswerten Probleme. Umwerfer und dreifach Kurbel sind kein Ding und funktionieren sehr gut.
Einzig der Winkel mit dem der Innenzug den Gegenhalter verläßt ist extrem flach. Zumindest mit einem Shimano XT Umwerfer. Der Zug reibt somit am Alu und erzeugt eine etwas höhere Schaltkraft. Schätze aber ich gewöhne mich daran. Auf dem Foto sieht man es leider nicht so gut.





Die erste Runde im Hof und ein paar Meter auf der Straße waren soweit ok. Es gibt so viel an dem Bike zu verstellen, dass es sicher eine Weile dauert bis jeder seine Einstellung gefunden hat.


----------



## Osti (3. April 2011)

schaut aufgebaut echt super aus. So allmählich kommt meine Herzfrequenz wieder in einen gesunden Bereich  

Tretlager sieht recht tief aus. Das bestärkt mich, dass ne 180er Gabel sehr gut passen sollte. 

bin auf deinen Endaufbau gespannt... nen paar Tageslichtbilder darfste trotzdem gerne noch einstellen.


----------



## Piefke (3. April 2011)

So, ich hab gerade das restliche Geld überwiesen und der Jü meinte so nächste Woche Do oder Fr - ich hoffe auf Do und Schnelligkeit bei DHL

Die Teile sind alle da, auch ne Sattelstütze, bleibt nur noch das Problem mit der HR-Bremse.
@Runterfahrer: Ist das ne 203er Scheibe und welche Adapter hast du verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (4. April 2011)

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## VoikaZ (4. April 2011)

Yeah, heut nach der Arbeit wird aufgebaut 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. April 2011)

Der Rahmen ist Größe M.

Hinten ist eine 203mm floating von Hope dran. Mit dem Adapter "H" und zwei Unterlegscheiben passt das mit der Tech M4, Tech V2 und Tech X2 (aber wer baut schon eine Tech X2 an ein Fanes???).
Zu anderen Bremsen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Jimmy (4. April 2011)

Hmmm, sieht so klein aus. Naja, laut Geometrietabelle sollte meiner passen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. April 2011)

So meiner is auch da in XL!
Hatte nur zeit ein Handyphoto zu machen!
Morgen wird aufgebaut!


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. April 2011)

@ Runterfahrer  Ich traue mich was anzumerken ,lass den Hobel nich deine Freundin sehn sonst sitzt die auf dem selbigen und sacht kauf dir nen neues, is gezz meins  Aber das Pinke und der blanke Rahmen das hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (4. April 2011)

Vergiss es man!!!! 
Ihr gefällt das Fanes nicht.... Evtl. in weiß, aber nicht in raw.

... aber was glaubst du wem ich das Bike zuerst gezeigt habe?


----------



## der-gute (4. April 2011)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> So meiner is auch da in XL!
> Hatte nur zeit ein Handyphoto zu machen!
> Morgen wird aufgebaut!




Wieg ihn doch bitte mal.


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. April 2011)

Wieg ihn lieber nicht....


----------



## Osti (4. April 2011)

ich muss zugeben, Alu raw sieht bedeutend besser aus, als ich dachte. 

bin mal auf die ersten eloxierten und gepulverten gespannt.


----------



## Piefke (4. April 2011)

Optisch gefällt mir RAW auch sehrt gut, ich hab halt nur Angst wegen Salz im Winter, von daher hab ich was Gepulvertes genommen.
Was* optisch aus meiner Sicht* gar nicht geht, ist die Stielhandgranate in dem Rahmen


----------



## Osti (4. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was* optisch aus meiner Sicht* gar nicht geht, ist die Stielhandgranate in dem Rahmen



du meinst die Wurstdose?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. April 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Yeah, heut nach der Arbeit wird aufgebaut
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> 
> Volker




Und Volker, wie schauts aus?


----------



## VoikaZ (5. April 2011)

Hi,

schaut schon ganz gut aus, Aufbau ist soweit eigentlich fertig. Fehlt nur noch die Reverb und der Vivid Air. Da hat es ein kleines Mißverständnis gegeben, ich hab ja ursprünglich mit dem Roco Tst Coil bestellt und dann noch umgeändert auf Vivid Air. Der Jü hatte aber noch den falschen Bestellschein, deswegen ist mein Rahmen jetzt mit dem Roco gekommen. Bis zum Wochenende sollten aber sowohl Stütze, als auch der richtige Dämpfer da sein. Dann gibt es auch die schon lange angekündigten Bilder 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## bikefun2009 (5. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ... aber was glaubst du wem ich das Bike zuerst gezeigt habe?



Wie gut das es ihr sooo nicht gefällt  
 Aber auch wenns nur provisorisch aufgebaut is sieht es schon Hammer aus 

Aber im vergleich, zum abgewöhnen isn Alu Rahmen  eines Scott Ransom :kotz:

Da is der Fanes Rahmen ,trotz Notlösung des Hinterbaus schon wieder nen Kunstwerk

Und ich sag schon mal danke für die vielen Bilder vom Aufbau vergnügen


----------



## _-lupin-_ (5. April 2011)

hallo jungs... ich brauche eure hilfe.
ich glaube ich habe einen teuren fehlkauf gemacht.

ich, rahmen heut bekommen ;-)
dann wollt ich mein angleset(steuersatz) einbauen, oben keine probleme aber als ich die untere schale einbauen wollte, viel die durch das steuerrohr....

ich könnt ko.....en !!!


welchen steuersatz habt ihr bzw. welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


danke für eure hilfe...
bin gerade am verzweifeln

gibt es die untere schale auch einzeln? habe bisher nix über google gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. April 2011)

Du brauchst das angleset mit ZS 44/56, du hast jetzt warscheinlich das 44/49(ist auf dem angleset eingelasert).

http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet?config=ZS44-ZS56


----------



## _-lupin-_ (5. April 2011)

richtig... danke dir


und die untere schale kann man nicht so kaufen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. April 2011)

Normalerweise kann man bei cane Creek alles möglich machen und einzeln kaufen, da muß man auf der Hompage sogar den oberen und unteren Teil einzeln bestellen, aber der Improteur macht es nicht so variabel. Am besten wäre umtauschen, aber du hattest den oberen Teil schon eingebaut, ich würde mal beim Händler nachfragen, ob er den 56er nachbestellen kann.  

Cosmic sport ist der Vertrieb.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (5. April 2011)

danke dir... werds mal versuchen. nervt mich gerade tierisch an...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (6. April 2011)

so heute morgen habe ich mal etwas kurz zeit und will mich mal wieder persönlich melden, das letzte mal war ich hier im november 2010 unterwegs...wie ihr sicherlich euch denken könnt habe ich nicht viel zeit im augenblick in meinem leben ausser in meiner werkstatt die fanes enduro rahmen zu bauen, ich mache 7 tage die woche fast nichts anderes und das meist bis zu 14 stunden am tag! das ist ein echt nicht gerade schönes leben im augenblick und ich laufe gerade auf den brustwarzen.... und dann immer noch diese verzögerungen und zusätzlichen kleinen und großen katastrophen in meiner produktion oder irgendwo in dieser welt. und dann haben wir auch noch ein ganz normales tagesgeschäft...naja was ich damit sagen will es war einfach ein fehler so viele fanes signature machen zu wollen. ich habe mich von euch einfach ein / zweimal zu viel "überreden" lassen mehr von der ersten serie bauen zu wollen. ich hätte nie gedacht das die dinger so lange brauchen...aber nun sind ja die ersten ausgeliefert worden und ab heute mittag sind dann die ersten in eloxal dran. die pulverbeschichtung läuft auch auf hochtouren...also bleibt alle schön locker im schritt und lasst mich hier einigermassen in ruhe meine job machen. ich hasse es auch wenn ich meine auslieferungsversprechen ewig nicht halten kann. ( auf meinen neuen VW bully musste ich auch fast 10 wochen länger warten als mir versprochen war )

anderes thema gewicht:
ja die enduro ist viel schwerer geworden als wir es per computer ursprünglich berechnet hatten.
dazu muss man aber auch sagen das die ersten gewichtsangaben für die rahmengröße Small waren ( immer ohne achse und dämpfer ) und in der realität meist etwas geringfüger höher sind. nun haben wir aber nach dem prototypen bau doch noch einiges massiver gemacht um erstmal auf der sicheren seite zu sein ( dämpferaufnahme am UR und die eingeschweißte wippenaufnahme und die  gussets sind fetter geworden) dann die zusätzliche winkelverstellung...und die radstandstverstellung sowieso drücken doch ordentlich auf das gewicht.
und jetzt noch das mit den verstärkten druckstreben......da bin ich eh nicht glücklich mit, das könnt ihr mir glauben so wie es gelaufen ist. aber alles wird gut. 
und das bike fährt sich echt so toll das wird dann eh hoffentlich alle zweifler und nörgler verstummen lassen.
fazit aus der ganzen sache ist ganz einfach und klar. es wird sowas nie wieder von alutech geben! nicht in dem umfang und schon garnicht bei einem absolut neuen modell. aus schaden sollte man klug werden...somit wird es fanes AM und Co. auch erst dann zu bestellen geben wenn die dinger fix und fertig sind. ( und ohne signature limited )
ich werde heute noch bei FB ein erstes bild von der zu erwartenden ausführung der seriendruckstebe einstellen. die ist gestern abend um 22.30 von mir fertig geschweißt worden.
grüße der JÜ


----------



## bobtailoner (6. April 2011)

absolut genial!
finde es einfach nur super das du hier kurz alles ansprichst und deine situation beschreibst!
ich denke alle sollten verständnis haben!
dicke probs für das statement....macht dich und alutech noch viel sympathischer!!!


----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2011)

Respekt ! Sowas hat man wohl noch von keinem Hersteller gehört.


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. April 2011)

Schöne klare Ansage  weiter so


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2011)

Auch von mir für die stellungnahme....

Die gewichtsabweichung von der ursprünglich geplanten (fast ein halber kilo?) find ich aber einfach zu hoch...(auch wenn das gewicht bei nem enduro niht das wichtigste ist, so lässt man sich als kunden dennoch ködern)Vll sollte man von anfang an toleranzgrenzen mit einkalkulieren und nicht ganz so optimistisch sein....

Sonst weiterhin alles gute, und niht die nerven verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (6. April 2011)

Prima Geschichte, mit der Stellungsnahme, das Bike bleibt trotz dem höheren Gewicht sehr interessant. Andere Hersteller sind ja bei diesem Einsatzgebiet auch nicht leichter. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Serie aus, kommen die Rahmen mit der alten Druckstrebe oder haben die Teile schon die neue Strebe verbaut?
Kann mir evtl. noch jemand sagen ob ich bei Alutech den Rahmen auch orange eloxiert bekomme und was das Aufpreis kostet?


----------



## jan84 (6. April 2011)




----------



## MO_Thor (6. April 2011)

Wäre jemand so freundlich und würde das Bild von der neuen Druckstrebe von Gesichtsbuch hier reinstellen?


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. April 2011)

So fertig Probefahrt!
Mangels genauer Waage hab ich den Rahmen nicht gewogen!


----------



## iRider (6. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> so heute morgen habe .....



Respekt!  Top Umgang mit der Situation! Auch von Schlabberloui!


----------



## Osti (6. April 2011)

@cornholio: verdammt heißes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (6. April 2011)

Saugut!

Bisher war die kombi elox rot und raw ganz oben auf meiner shitlist, aber das sieht sehr gut aus!

Ist das ein L rahmen?
EDIT: ah ne, XL.


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2011)

Für n xl sieht das teil verdammt scharf aus


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. April 2011)

ich bin ganz froh, daß es letztendlich stabiler geworden ist
jürgens "offenbarungseid" macht ihn noch sympatischer als er ohnehin schon ist
so etwas macht nicht jeder in der branche bzw. überhaupt
die meisten firmen schieben die komplette schuld sehr sehr oft nur auf andere


danke


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> aus schaden sollte man klug werden...somit wird es fanes AM und Co. auch erst dann zu bestellen geben wenn die dinger fix und fertig sind. ( und ohne signature limited )



Und was ändert das, im Vergleich zur jetzigen Situation? Wenn man die von vielen Usern geforderte Konsequenz zeigt, dann dürfte der Hersteller sein neues Produkt erst publik machen, wenn es in ausreichender Anzahl im eigenen Lager steht. 

Von daher, nicht krämen und weitermachen. Verzögerungen in der Bikebranche sind ja wirklich nichts neues.


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. April 2011)

Ich habe heute die erste Ausfahrt unternehmen können.

Viel will ich nicht philosophieren nur soviel: Sch..ss die Wand an, ist das geil! 
An alle die noch warten müßen- es lohnt sich.
Cheers


----------



## trailterror (6. April 2011)

Neugierde


----------



## schwerter (7. April 2011)

Was eine Stellungnahme. Hut ab! Habt ihr mal versucht bei Canyon jemand ans Telefon zu bekommen? Aussichtslos! Jü ist sensationell. Und glaubt mir, er wird alles in Bewegung setzen um Euch zu frieden zu stellen. Lasst ihm nur mal etwas Luft. Klar ist die Situation super ärgerlich, dafür bekommt Ihr aber auch nix von der Stange. Hatte das Glück ihn persönlich kennenzulernen. Bin froh eine Wildsau in meinem Besitz zu haben. Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2011)

Vom Jü auf fb:



> Fanes Druckstrebe mit Rundrohr Druckstrebe. so könnte nach erfolgreichen Tests damit die neue Serie aussehen. Aber bitte gebt uns Zeit zum Testen, nach dem Bikefestival in Riva wissen wir mehr...













> dem Basti sein neues Fanes


----------



## trailterror (7. April 2011)

Bastis ist 

Die rundrohrdrucksteben find ich rein optisch nicht der hammer....


----------



## VoikaZ (7. April 2011)

Basti seins sieht top aus. Wie sich wohl der Monarch Plus drin macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2011)

so ganz in schwarz gefällt es mir sehr

aus FB


> dem Volki seins






und da jetzt die 2012er BOS Deville mit 170mm rein


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die rundrohrdrucksteben find ich rein optisch nicht der hammer....



Geht mir auch so.

Hat schon jemand einen gepulverten Rahmen?
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Versandmitteilung.


----------



## Osti (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Versandmitteilung.




ich auch, bei jeder Mail hoffe ich auf die Versandbenachrichtigung. 

schwarz schaut echt gut aus und die Deville ist ebenfalls lecker. Evt mal ne leichtere Alternative zur Totem Soloair

wenigstens tauchen jetzt mal mehr Bilder und Aufbauten auf


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

@ Osti: elox oder Pulver?


----------



## Osti (7. April 2011)

schwarz elox


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> schwarz elox


Sch...
wenn die elox noch nicht mal versendet sind, wird das mit den gepulverten wohl nichts mehr in dieser Woche.
Wenn man jetzt die ersten fertigen Fanes sieht, nervt das Warten noch viel mehr.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ganz in schwarz gefällt es mir sehr











*MEINS!*


Juhuu.

Hoch lebe der Jü der Große!


----------



## Osti (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Sch...
> wenn die elox noch nicht mal versendet sind, wird das mit den gepulverten wohl nichts mehr in dieser Woche.
> Wenn man jetzt die ersten fertigen Fanes sieht, nervt das Warten noch viel mehr.



wobei ich auch erst diesen Montag das Restgeld überwiesen haben, keine Ahnung wie lange die Buchung benötigt, bis sie bei Jü gutgeschrieben wird und er die Geldeingänge checkt....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> *MEINS!*





na dann mal schnell checken ob alle Teile bereit liegen und wenn der Rahmen da ist, huschhusch ans aufbauen machen
wiegen und Bilder machen nicht vergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2011)

Ach, die Teile liegen schon seit langem parat, Waage wurde mit Schoki geeicht und der Aufbau wird nicht lange dauern, ich muß nur vom Shova umstecken. Himmel, freu ich mich!


----------



## ollo (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Sch...
> wenn die elox noch nicht mal versendet sind, wird das mit den gepulverten wohl nichts mehr in dieser Woche.
> Wenn man jetzt die ersten fertigen Fanes sieht, nervt das Warten noch viel mehr.




wem sagst Du das.......aber es wird vor Ostern was mit den Farbigen da kommt meiner dann auch (ich geh mal noch von 10 Werkstagen aus) ....zwitscherte übrigens das Jü Vögelchen heute


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wem sagst Du das.......aber es wird vor Ostern was mit den Farbigen da kommt meiner dann auch (ich geh mal *noch von 10 Werkstagen* aus) ....zwitscherte übrigens das Jü Vögelchen heute


so langsam reichts aber
noch mal 2 Wochen warten, der soll man den Finger ziehen


----------



## ollo (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> so langsam reichts aber
> noch mal 2 Wochen warten, der soll man den Finger ziehen




Nein Nein.......ich rechne noch mit 14 Tagen, da brauch sich keiner den Finger irgendwo raus oder rein tun , ich habe ja auch "recht Spät" bestellt und nebenbei noch den Hinterbau kaputtgemacht, warum ihr ja alle ein wenig länger wartet, wegen der Verstärkungen, das nächste Fanes xy fahre ich dann aber nicht mehr und lass euch dann mit den Teilen auf dem Trail  "verenden"........aber war ja pünktlich da


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

Was heißt "recht spät"?


----------



## ollo (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was heißt "recht spät"?



vor 2 Wochen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

Dann hast du ja die mit Abstand kürzeste Wartezeit oder du bekommst deinen Rahmen erst im Sommer


----------



## ollo (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja die mit Abstand kürzeste Wartezeit oder du bekommst deinen Rahmen erst im Sommer



eins von beiden, aber er kommt und ich weiß wie er fährt, darum warte ich gerne


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> so langsam reichts aber
> noch mal 2 Wochen warten, der soll man den Finger ziehen



das hast du gelesen ?


derJÜ schrieb:


> so heute morgen habe ich mal etwas kurz  zeit und will mich mal wieder persönlich melden, das letzte mal war ich  hier im november 2010 unterwegs...wie ihr sicherlich euch denken könnt  habe ich nicht viel zeit im augenblick in meinem leben ausser in meiner  werkstatt die fanes enduro rahmen zu bauen, ich mache 7 tage die woche  fast nichts anderes und das meist bis zu 14 stunden am tag! das ist ein  echt nicht gerade schönes leben im augenblick und ich laufe gerade auf  den brustwarzen.... und dann immer noch diese verzögerungen und  zusätzlichen kleinen und großen katastrophen in meiner produktion oder  irgendwo in dieser welt. und dann haben wir auch noch ein ganz normales  tagesgeschäft...naja was ich damit sagen will es war einfach ein fehler  so viele fanes signature machen zu wollen. ich habe mich von euch  einfach ein / zweimal zu viel "überreden" lassen mehr von der ersten  serie bauen zu wollen. ich hätte nie gedacht das die dinger so lange  brauchen...aber nun sind ja die ersten ausgeliefert worden und ab heute  mittag sind dann die ersten in eloxal dran. die pulverbeschichtung läuft  auch auf hochtouren...also bleibt alle schön locker im schritt und  lasst mich hier einigermassen in ruhe meine job machen. ich hasse es  auch wenn ich meine auslieferungsversprechen ewig nicht halten kann. (  auf meinen neuen VW bully musste ich auch fast 10 wochen länger warten  als mir versprochen war )
> 
> anderes thema gewicht:
> ja die enduro ist viel schwerer geworden als wir es per computer ursprünglich berechnet hatten.
> ...


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das hast du gelesen ?


Ja, das habe ich gelesen.
Mein Beitrag bezog sich auich auf den Beitrag von Ollo, den ich offensichtlich missverstanden habe.
Ich hatte am Sonntag vom JÜ die Aussage bekommen, dass mein Rahmen Do der Fr ausgeliefert wird - nun diese falsch verstandene Aussage mit noch 10 Werktagen, da war ich echt satt - sorry.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (7. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die erste Ausfahrt unternehmen können.
> 
> Viel will ich nicht philosophieren nur soviel: Sch..ss die Wand an, ist das geil!
> An alle die noch warten müßen- es lohnt sich.
> Cheers


 
aber immer noch schön vorsichtig...nur die chickenways ;-))...aber bald ist deine fanes ja gut genug kalt ausgehärtet.
viel spass damit und das weiß ich den wirst auch du nun haben
dank derJÜ


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (7. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich gelesen.
> Mein Beitrag bezog sich auich auf den Beitrag von Ollo, den ich offensichtlich missverstanden habe.
> Ich hatte am Sonntag vom JÜ die Aussage bekommen, dass mein Rahmen Do der Fr ausgeliefert wird - nun diese falsch verstandene Aussage mit noch 10 Werktagen, da war ich echt satt - sorry.


 
was bekommt den der herr piefke?...
morgen bekomme ich die ersten gepulverten per express. sind ducati rote, die nächsten sind dann anfang der nächste woche hoffentlich bei uns...muss nur noch 20 stück limited ausliefern...pro tag schaffe ich eins ;-) ...äh kleiner scherz 5 bis 8 stück ...also alles wird gut


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2011)

Ich bekomm ein ducatirotes in M - Nr. 20


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ganz in schwarz gefällt es mir sehr
> 
> aus FB
> 
> ...



geiles design


beides

freu mich auch aufs schwarze


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

Hi,

Es gab ja ein kleines Mißverständnis wegen meinem bestellten Vivid Air. Fakt ist, das der Jü jetzt scheinbar keinen Vivid Air mehr über hat (alle schon verplant) und ich somit ohne Dämpfer da stehe 
Hab für den Übergang nen Manitou Swinger Coil hier liegen, aber ich wollte schon gern nen Vivid Air rein haben 
Hat einer von Euch vielleicht ne günstige Quelle dafür? Wenn nicht, dann werd ich mir wohl nen Revox holen...

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Ich glaub, Bike Components war recht günstig, wenns um 216mm geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. April 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es gab ja ein kleines Mißverständnis wegen meinem bestellten Vivid Air. Fakt ist, das der Jü jetzt scheinbar keinen Vivid Air mehr über hat (alle schon verplant) und ich somit ohne Dämpfer da stehe
> Hab für den Übergang nen Manitou Swinger Coil hier liegen, aber ich wollte schon gern nen Vivid Air rein haben
> ...


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> verplant und viel zu wenig geliefert bekommen. ist so wie bei den reverb, da bestellste 20 und bekommst 3 geliefert...


Was natürlich sehr, sehr schade ist, aber dafür kannst Du ja auch nix.
Welches Tune haben die Vivids, die Du verbaust? Das mid?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Osti (8. April 2011)

kann mir mal jemand die Buchsenmaße für den Dämpfer sagen?

ich meine Jü hätte mir mal am Telefon 22x8 gesagt, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

Das hast Du schon richtig in Erinnerung, oben und unten 22x8


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/media/products/0788986001296727556.pdf

22x8 stimmt. ach zu spät.

volker beim vivid air müßte das mid tune passen.


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> volker beim vivid air müßte das mid tune passen.



Hi Volker,

naja, ich warte jetzt mal ab, wann der Jü mal wieder nen Vivid Air kriegt. Zum Testen morgen nehm ich nen Swinger Coil 6-way und dann hab ich mir grad noch nen Revox bestellt, der kommt dann erst einmal in mein Bike rein...

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## DJT (8. April 2011)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


>



Wow 

Ist da der Sattel ganz versenkt, oder geht der noch weiter runter?
Wenn du XL hast muß der in Fahrposition noch um einiges raus oder?


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

ich dreh jetzt richtig durch.
was für ein scheiss adapter braucht man um eine formula the one ans hinterrad zu montieren? ich habe einen adapter von formula von PM6 auf 203mm Scheibe...

WISO passt das jetzt nicht????!!!!

ich schmeis das teil bald gegen die wand...


sorry ich dreh bald durch... da passt gar nix drann


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Stehts weit über, bei einer 203er Scheibe?

Du brauchst einen +20mm Adapter, also von pm6 auf 180mm, weil das Ding schon mit einer 180er Scheibe ohne Adapter fahrbar sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

so wa shab ich noch nie gesehen:


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

ich habe auch so ein adapter aber (siehe oben) es passt nicht..... mit adapter sitzt der sattel entweder zu weit vorne. so wie oben müsste die bremse sitzen , das sind doch falsche abstände.

soll das jetzt heißen das ich keine standard formula bremse fahren kann??????!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

du hast eine pm6 auf 203mm , das paßt nicht wweil zu weit vorne (oben). du brauchst nur einen pm6 auf 180mm adapter.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

so ein habe ich auch... aber schau dir bitte mal das bild an.... so muss der bremssattel sitzen. wenn du dir jetzt die schrauben runterdenkst kann das nicht passen..... 

ich fange langsam an den kauf zu bereuen, echt jetzt. bin ein echt geduldiger mensch aber sowas kann nicht sein!!!


ODER:

peil ich es nicht (adapter steht PM6 / 180mm drauf)... hat eine rggf ein bild von so ein adapter???


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Welche Scheibengröße ist das und hast du mal probiert den Adapter mit einer Unterlegscheibe unter dem Sattel zu montieren?

Bilder gibts bei den bisherigen Aufbauten.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

203mm.... und der abstand den ich ausgleichen muss ist über 1cm hoch....

und der adapter müsste schräg nach oben(vorne) sein....

so wie auf den foto zu sehen ist würde der bremssattel richtig sitzen und so ein adapter gibt es nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

sorry das ich direkt bin aber:

das ist doch SCH.....E !!! so ein adapter gibt es nicht!!!! es nervt einfach mitlerweile... ich könnt ko....en!!


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

wiso kann man nicht einfach standard PM9 machen wie es jeder andere macht? nein es muss wieder was besonderes sein was abstände etc. angeht. ein einfacher PM6/203mm Adapter der mit der Brmese mitgeliefert wird hätte es dan getan, aber nein ....

achso:

wenn ich das rad in die hinterste stellung stelle schleift mein mantel (conti 2,4) an den Kettenstreben rechts und links) da sist doch nicht so beabsichtigt oder? kann also nur in den kleinsten radabstand fahren?


kann der jürgen sich nicht mal per handy an mein händler wenden (name per PN) der musste sich gerade auch was anhören......? bitte


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Äh sorry, aber das mit dem Adapter und dem Steursatz hatten wir hier schon durchdiskutiert. Es ist sicher nicht problemfrei, aber die Bremsenhersteller haben auch gar nicht auf den PM rear standard reagiert. so wie das aussieht, müßte ein normaler + 20mm Adapter passen. 
hier ein bild von einer Hope mit +20mm adapter. du kannst auch hope und shimano adapter probieren, irgendwas wird schon passen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/869379


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

ok... werde mir einen besorgen (wieder warten!!!!).

aber wieso kann ich nicht in den längeren radstand wechseln? es kann doch nicht beabsichtigt sein das der mantel schleift???


----------



## ollo (8. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> ok... werde mir einen besorgen (wieder warten!!!!).
> 
> aber wieso kann ich nicht in den längeren radstand wechseln? es kann doch nicht beabsichtigt sein das der mantel schleift???




vielleicht der hier
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...fuer---VR-203-mm-Scheibe--incl-Schrauben.html


ich meine das Du einen für / von  vorne nehmen mußt, da Formular keine PM Adapter für hinten hat, habe ich bei meinem alten Rad auch mit den Shimano Adaptern so gemacht


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

fahre jetzt einen holen (adapter)... wenn das teil nicht passt dann geht der rahmen wieder zurück... werde nachher berichten.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> vielleicht der hier
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...fuer---VR-203-mm-Scheibe--incl-Schrauben.html
> 
> 
> ich meine das Du einen für / von  vorne nehmen mußt, da Formular keine PM für hinten hat




genau so einen habe ich hier... trotzdem danke (der passt nicht)

werde nachher noch foto machen von dem mantel streben abstand, auch in der vordersten position ist das ar... eng... bis nachher


----------



## Osti (8. April 2011)

ähm, das mit dem HR-PM-Adapter wurde nicht nur einmal diskutiert, sondern auch wohl ein paar mal mehr. Wir haben hier ja sogar schon unterschiedliche Adapter gesehen (Avid, Hope), da gibts also auf jeden Fall was passendes! 

ich hätte ggf sogar einen Adapter über, ob ich den Hope oder den Avid nehme, werde ich wohl Montag sehen.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

das ist echt schön das andere so geduldig umgehen mit sachen die 2K kosten, aber ich habe mich drauf verlassen wenn PM6 steht ein PM6/203 direkt von Formular (der mitgeliefert wird passt).

also bei mir reist lagsam der geduldsfaden, aber ich find es spitze was andere für eine geduld haben. bei mir liegen teile im wert von 4K rum und ich wollt noch fahren nachdem ich sehr geduldig auf mein rahmen gewartet habe.

nicht falsch verstehen aber es nervt einfach nur... 

werde in einer stunde nochmal berichtn..

bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, bin ein lieber junge ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Es war aber nie die Rede von Pm6. Es sollten 180er Scheiben adapterlos passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. April 2011)

Hier gehts ja ab


----------



## ollo (8. April 2011)

@lupin

sieh Dir bitte mal das XL Fanes auf Seite 51 an (das Bild größer machen), da ist zwar eine Avid verbaut, aber auch mit 203 Scheibe und der Adapter sieht aus wie der  PM 74 für VR 180 mm, dann sollte auch der PM 74 für 203 Scheibe von Formula passen


----------



## Osti (8. April 2011)

hier der Adpater vom Runterfahrer





und der Avid Adapter 







der Avid wird als PM-Adapter für 185mm Scheibe verkauft

edit: sehe gerade der vom Runterfahrer dürfte auch ein Hope sein.


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal meine Fanes hier zeigen 
















Die Reverb ist leider noch nicht da und auf den Vivid Air muß ich wohl noch länger warten 
Naja, zum Testen ist jetzt der Swinger drin und Anfang nächster Woche kommt ein Revox rein 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Sehr hübsch mit der gabel, ist das ein L/M rahmen? Stimmige Farbkombo.
Dickes Lob. Gabs Probleme beim Aufbau?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. April 2011)

sieht ein wenig zu nackt aus


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch mit der gabel, ist das ein L/M rahmen? Stimmige Farbkombo.
> Dickes Lob. Gabs Probleme beim Aufbau?


Vielen Dank, freut mich, das es gefällt 
Probleme gab es eigentlich keine, hat alles geklappt.
Rahmen ist L/M, ja.



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> sieht ein wenig zu nackt aus


Mit der Reverb krieg ich noch nen Satz komplett schwarzer Decals vom Jü. Für die Gabel hätte ich auch schwarz/lila, aber mir gefällt es auch so


----------



## Osti (8. April 2011)

sieht in der Tat in sich sehr stimmig aus, die Farbwahl wäre allerdings nicht so ganz meins...


----------



## VoikaZ (8. April 2011)

Kein Problem, ist ja auch gut so, sonst würd ja auch jedes Bike gleich ausschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. April 2011)

Jetzt bin ich auf fahrberichte gespannt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. April 2011)

die lila Felgen lassen mich erschaudern....


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

morgen kommt der rest drann:


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand die Buchsenmaße für den Dämpfer sagen?
> 
> ich meine Jü hätte mir mal am Telefon 22x8 gesagt, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...


 
jo stimmt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. April 2011)

@Lupin: sieht aus als würde Bauschaum aus deinem Steuerrohr quellen


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

ne hab da erstmal nen lappen dazwischen gelegt , morgen kommt der 2. angleset, aber dafür in der richtigen größe für unten. deswegen sieht der lenkwinkel auch etwas, naja, komisch aus. sattelstütze wird auch noch gekürzt.

ich finds schön und bin dann ndoch noch zufrieden.

nochmal sorry für die letzten postings von mir, war echt sauer ;-( aber jetzt wieder ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Wie haste das problem denn nu gelöst? Das hübsche Ding wolltest du loswerden?!

Nebenbei du hast einen Geister Bremshebel, schöber Vorbau.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> morgen kommt der rest drann:


 
lecker senf
daJÜ


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

habe bei stadler so nen shimano adapter für vorne genommen und unter den adapter noch so ne avid abstandhalter plaziert. find es aber nicht schön ehrlich gesagt. aber geht erstmal fürs erste.

nur das mit dem mantel der schleift, wenn ich den radstand verlänger stört mich ein wenig noch. aber nicht mehr heute. ich bin erstmal glücklich....

hoffe die farbwahl ist mir gelungen....


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> habe bei stadler so nen shimano adapter für vorne genommen und unter den adapter noch so ne avid abstandhalter plaziert. find es aber nicht schön ehrlich gesagt. aber geht erstmal fürs erste.
> 
> nur das mit dem mantel der schleift, wenn ich den radstand verlänger stört mich ein wenig noch. aber nicht mehr heute. ich bin erstmal glücklich....
> 
> hoffe die farbwahl ist mir gelungen....


 
wo schleift da was?
du kannst es doch genau einstellen das das LR mittig steht!

derjü


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. April 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal meine Fanes hier zeigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klasse

und meins ist im dhl laster
schade daß die "verarsche" bzw. überraschung nicht geklappt hat hahahaa

danke jürgen


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

ist mittig, aber das rad ist soweit hinten das der mantel an den streben fast schleift. mache morgen ein foto (oder anfang nächste woche), bin erstmal froh das jetzt alles sitzt und ich ein (fast) aufgebautes fanes besitze. sieht so doch schon ganz geil aus.

wenn morgen das andere angleset da ist kann ich die untere schale montieren und den rest (foto folgt).

um alles andere kümmere ich mich nächste woche.

meine frau schaut schon sauer, weil ich nur aufs fanes schaue.... ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> klasse
> 
> und meins ist im dhl laster



Jeahh, meins auch, ich drücke DHL die Daumen, sonst gibts ein Backpfeifengewitter, wenn dir mir wieder ein Paket demolieren oder verlieren, zum Glück ist das Packet zu groß für einen Belade-Dropkick.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> klasse
> 
> und meins ist im dhl laster
> schade daß die "verarsche" bzw. überraschung nicht geklappt hat hahahaa
> ...


 

heute hat der DHL laster neun fanes geschluckt, aber dafür musste meine Berit dem "DHL laster" mit meinem bulli hinterher fahren, der hatte keinen platz für die fanes und anderen packete von uns...morgen gehen aucuh wieder fanes on tour, schwarze und duckati rote.
ab ins bett
daJÜ


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. April 2011)

Die Fanes sind allesamt klasse und ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit den Rädern und Jürgen zeigt mal wieder, warum ein Alutech immer ein besonderes Bike bleibt Er kümmert sich halt um seine Kunden und das ist nicht mehr so ganz selbstverständlich in der heutigen Zeit und genug zu tun hat er eh
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## _-lupin-_ (8. April 2011)

@jürgen:

dickes lob übrigens fürs tretlager fräsen, musste nix nachfräsen, hammerschmidt hat sofort gepasst.... (kenne das auch anders von anderen herstellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (8. April 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist unterwegs und bei FB zu bewundern
Wenn DHL schnnell ist .. wird morgen mein Fanes traum wahr.

Thx @ Jü und nochmal sorry für die Nachrichten, die ich unter Ungeduld geschrieben habe.


----------



## Osti (8. April 2011)

Ich hoffe auch mal auf DHL... Evt klappt es ja bis morgen *daumendrück*


----------



## RSR2K (8. April 2011)

Hi,

sehr schön. Die L/M Sitzrohr Geo ist stimmig und sieht sehr gut aus. Die HS ist optisch jetzt nicht so mein Ding, da fände ich eine schwarze 2 fach schöner, aber sonst super Aufbau. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.

mfg


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. April 2011)

Ich bin ja sonst absolut kein purple Fan aber das Fanes hier ist ja mal oberscharf 

Viel Spaß euch, mit den Kisten!


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> lecker senf
> daJÜ



 der ist mir auch gleich ins Auge gesprungen.


@lupin...........scheint ja alles geklappt zu haben, schöner Aufbau 

@Voika, gefällt mit dem Coil Dämpfer


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> lecker senf
> daJÜ


Bautzner eben


----------



## VoikaZ (9. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die lila Felgen lassen mich erschaudern....



Ach komm, so schlimm ist es auch nicht.
Auf den Bildern kommt die Farbe nicht mal so richtig rüber 



Johnny Jape schrieb:


> klasse





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sonst absolut kein purple Fan aber das Fanes hier ist ja mal oberscharf
> Viel Spaß euch, mit den Kisten!





ollo schrieb:


> @Voika, gefällt mit dem Coil Dämpfer





RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sehr schön. Die L/M Sitzrohr Geo ist stimmig und sieht sehr gut aus. Die HS ist optisch jetzt nicht so mein Ding, da fände ich eine schwarze 2 fach schöner, aber sonst super Aufbau. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.
> 
> mfg



Freut mich, das es den meisten hier gefällt. Ich selber bin ebenfalls hin und weg 
Heut Nachmittag werd ich mal etwas an der Fahrwerksabstimmung feilen und ein bißchen die heimschen Trails unsicher machen.

@ Ollo: Ja, wie es aussieht wird der Coil auch ne Weile bleiben, nächste Woche wird der Swinger nur durch nen Revox ersetzt.

@ RSR2K: Ja, die Geo paßt perfekt. Was die Hammerschmidt betrifft, die hab ich ja ebenfalls raw gemacht, damit sie besser zum Rahmen paßt (wie die Gabel auch), somit find ich sie eigentlich ganz passend.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist unterwegs und bei FB zu bewundern
> Wenn DHL schnnell ist .. wird morgen mein Fanes traum wahr.
> 
> Thx @ Jü und nochmal sorry für die Nachrichten, die ich unter Ungeduld geschrieben habe.





Echt, schick das ducati rot.

EDIT der Postmann steht unten


----------



## VoikaZ (9. April 2011)

Könntest Du vielleicht das Bild hier einstellen, würd mich auch interessieren und ich bin doch nicht bei FB 

Und? Hat er Deinen Rahmen gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist da. Sie ist wunderschön und hat das Fett an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2011)

Meiner ist auch da, bin in der Werkstatt, Bilder folgen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. April 2011)

Fotos bitte


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> heute hat der DHL laster neun fanes geschluckt, aber dafür musste meine Berit dem "DHL laster" mit meinem bulli hinterher fahren, der hatte keinen platz für die fanes und anderen packete von uns...morgen gehen aucuh wieder fanes on tour, schwarze und duckati rote.
> ab ins bett
> daJÜ




ich hoffe doch, das die Tage noch ein Fanes in XL und Raw auf die Reise geht...


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

ui, meine reverb hat kein Spiel und ist entlüftet, macht SRAM langsam doch was richtig?!


----------



## 861markus (9. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ui, meine reverb hat kein Spiel und ist entlüftet, macht SRAM langsam doch was richtig?!



kann nicht sein, dann ist es keine Reverb, oder sie klemmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ui, meine reverb hat kein Spiel und ist entlüftet, macht SRAM langsam doch was richtig?!



Kann ich mir ja garnicht so richtig vorstellen


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2011)

so fertsch


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

Streber.


----------



## Osti (9. April 2011)

Foto! zackzack 

ich drücke mir immer noch die Nase an der Fensterscheibe platt und warte auf den DHL-Mann


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Streber.


bei so was doch gerne


----------



## rigger (9. April 2011)

Top!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. April 2011)

Sauber


----------



## jan84 (9. April 2011)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. April 2011)

Schee


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> bei so was doch gerne



... lässt du die Kurbeln dran...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (9. April 2011)

Kurzes Fazit:
Aufbau:
- keine Probleme gehabt, alle Gewinde sauber
- die Zugverlegung ist absolut durchdacht und sauber
- einzig hinten an der Bremse musste erst mal eine Bastellösung her

erster Fahreindruck:
- tiefe Front mit 160 mm 36 - eine absenkbare Gabel braucht manhier nicht
- sehr tiefes Tretlager - hatte schon den ersten Steinkontakt mit dem großen KB
- Hinterbau sehr neutral bergauf - brauchte den TST-Hebel eigentlich nicht, der ist aber so gut zu errechen, dass ich ihn doch genommen habe
- bergab geht das Bike erste Sahne

Die Kurbel wird noch durch eine Zweifach ersetzt - SLX vermutlich.


----------



## burn23 (9. April 2011)

Wow! Les hier schon ne Weile mit und muss echt sagen echt Top Alutech (vor allem Jü) für die geilen Bikes! Bei den Aufbauten läuft einem regelrecht das Wasser im Mund zusammen  Wenn ich net erst letztes Jahr ein Enduro zugelegt hätte wär ich hier bei den Glücklichen, die ihre Bikes präsentieren. 

Mal ne unverschämte Frage zwischendurch: Was wiegen denn die ganzen Aufbauten hier? 

Gruß Burn


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2011)

Sehr schick ... aber der Sattel... naja sagen wir mal Geschmackssache


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. April 2011)

Mein erstes Fazit nach einigen Trail Kilometern im Taunus ist durchweg positiv. 
Im Gegensatz zu Piefke finde ich jedoch dass die Front sau hoch ist. Verbaut ist eine 55 mit 165mm FW.
Da ich 12 Jahre lang auf einem San Andreas unterwegs war fällt mir persönlich die Umstellung sehr schwer. Finde das Fahrverhalten trotzdem super.
Der Aufbau ist somit fast vollständig. Nur der neue Low Riser Lenker fehlt immer noch. Soll aber nächste Woche kommen. 






Mit der Bremse hinten gibt es keine Probleme. Eine 203mm Hope floating Disc mit Adapter H und 2 x U- Scheiben. Passt perfekt und funktioniert.





Einen Tip habe ich noch. Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert zieht es die Züge unter dem Tretlager doch recht extrem mit. Dabei ist mir der Schaltzug zwischen ISCG Aufnahme und kleinem Kettenblatt gerutscht. Den Zug hat es dabei vollkommen zerstört. Ich habe das ganze mit einem Kabelbinder gelöst.


----------



## VoikaZ (9. April 2011)

Sodala, komme gerade vom ersten Ausritt. Bis jetzt kann ich echt nix Negatives berichten. Fährt sich ganz gut, verhält sich bergauf relativ neutral, und bergab ist es auch ein Traum, super Ansprechen


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2011)

@Moonboot: der Sattel ist nicht dein Ernst, oder ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Moonboot: der Sattel ist nicht dein Ernst, oder ?





Du hast es doch noch gar nicht gesehen und ich finde meinen SLR ganz hübsch.


----------



## VoikaZ (9. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Du hast es doch noch gar nicht gesehen.....



Hi Volker,

ich auch noch nicht, aber ich warte schon gespannt auf ein Bild 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2011)

Ah, sorry, Verwechslung....das rote mit dem grausigen Fizik war gemeint !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (9. April 2011)

hier die versprochenen fotos:

1. - Kette schleift an der Strebe wenn ich das kleinste Ritzel fahre (also kann ich das quasi) nicht fahren:






2. - Reifenfreiheit:
habe einen Conti RubberQueen Tubeless 2.4 drauf, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, kann ich den radstand vincht vergrößern, da sonst der mantel auch an der Strebe schleift.
(bitte mittig oben schauen, das foto täuscht ein wenig.)






3. komplettaufbau






FAZIT:

optisch sehr schönes rad, finde ich. jedoch für den Preis, finde ich die 2 Einschränkungen schon erheblich.


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2011)

Die Kette schleift bei mir nicht, scheint auch von der Nabe abzuhängen.
Ich hab bei der Bremsscheibe extrem wenig Platz (< 1mm) Hope-Floating 203 mm.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

Kette schleift auch nicht. Hope Nabe, die FLoating ist kanpp, abermehr platz brauch ich eh nicht, daß DIng bewegt sich ja nicht.

Hab nur schrotige händipics, mal schauen ob eins vorzeigbar ist. Dämpfer und Rahmen in L hab ich auch mal gewogen.


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

kleines Bilderrätsel.........welches ist blau, welches Gebraucht, welches geschlachtet, welches Versteckt sich da und welches ist neu und wartet noch auf Lebenswichtige Organe  







und welches ist noch beim Jürgen.......


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

So


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

@lupin

ab welchem Preis für den Rahmen wären den die Einschränkungen OK gewesen ,........ ich hätte mich über die restlichen 98% der Funktion gefreut, mir einen nicht so Ballonartigen Reifen besorgt und die Kette ihre Arbeit machen lassen, das wird schon irgendwann passen und die Druckstreben werden eh noch ausgetauscht, wozu also Trübsal blasen.........und wenn wir mal über teuer reden dann zeig ich Dir mal einen Rahmen der doppelt so teuer ist/ war und ebenfalls Macken hat........ach und im Vergleich zu einer Raketenendbrennstufe ist so ein Fanes Rahmen ein echter Schnaper, nur damit der Humor hier nicht leidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (9. April 2011)

@ Ollo & Moonboot: Also schwarz schaut schon auch gut aus


----------



## _-lupin-_ (9. April 2011)

will nur drauf hinweisen und hoffe das mir eine lösung angeboten wird. 

aber meinst du das sich der jü an den anderen teureren herstellern wo es solche fehler gibt orientieren muss und weil die es machen soll ich mein mund halten? sorry ich seh das nicht so.

will den rahmen wie gesagt nicht schlecht machen (ist er ja nicht, und das der jü hier offen und ehrlich ist muss man ihm hoch anrechnen) aber es geht doch auch ein wenig ums prinzip oder? kann nicht glauben das der jü solch eine messlatte besitzt ich glaube eher seine sitzt höher als bei anderen (hier nicht namenhaft erwähnten) herstellern. deswegen kauft man ja alutech odeR?


rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu ignorieren... ;-)


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. April 2011)

@ lupin:
Die schleifende Kette könnte an der Kettenlinie der Hammerschmid liegen. Bei normalen Kurbeln scheint das Problem nicht aufzutauchen.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (9. April 2011)

bitte mal auf das foto genau schauen:

das ritzelpaket liegt hinter den streben (logisch wa?) und die kette schleift an der schweißnat die übersteht, hat nix mit einer kettenlinie zu tun. auf dem foto kann man das auch gut erkennen wenn man sich die glieder anschaut....


----------



## _-lupin-_ (9. April 2011)

oder ist das jetzt die masche, da kann nix sein du bist selber schuld und warum fährst du nicht ein 2.1 mantel und warum hammerschmidt etc etc.....

es ist freigegeben und da hat es zu passen, wenn es die möglichkeit gibt den radstand zu ändern dann will man den auch nutzen oder etwa nicht?

tut mir leid wenn ich hier etwas direkter bin aber ich find es halt nicht gut die 2 details...


----------



## Osti (9. April 2011)

meiner hats heute leider nicht geschafft...  

aber jetzt weiß ich immerhin wie schwarz mit raw Wippe aussieht


----------



## trailterror (9. April 2011)

Natürlich hat das zu klappen!

Ich frag mich nur weshalb das problem bisher nur bei dir auftritt....

Das schwarze ist geil! Grösse L?


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> will nur drauf hinweisen und hoffe das mir eine lösung angeboten wird.
> 
> aber meinst du das sich der jü an den anderen teureren herstellern wo es solche fehler gibt orientieren muss und weil die es machen soll ich mein mund halten? sorry ich seh das nicht so.
> 
> ...




nee, Meinung sagen muß sein und ist ja auch ein Feedback für den Hersteller, schöner ist es nur, wenn er das nicht über ein Forum erfährt, sondern erst einmal direkt von Dir "von "Schnauze zu Schnauze" so zusagen (alle möglichen Anbaukombinationen kann man einfach nicht durchspielen) ...... und hättest Du ihn mal per Mail angeschrieben, hättest Du auch die Antwort bekommen, das daran gearbeitet wird, sprich das das schleifen bekannt ist. Um Messlatten geht es mir auch nicht (schon recht nicht im Bereich der Verrisse) ........... bei diesem Prinzipding, worum es Dir auch immer geht, kann ich nicht folgen, ist aber auch nicht tragisch, dazu bin ich einfach zu alt  , hätte einen anderen Reifen aufgezogen und die Feile in die Hand genommen um ein wenig platz zu schaffen für die Kette, in der Gewissheit das es eh eine neue Strebe gibt.....


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> meiner hats heute leider nicht geschafft...
> 
> aber jetzt weiß ich immerhin wie schwarz mit raw Wippe aussieht



die Wippe ist sogar Poliert vom Jürgen, sieht man nur nicht so gut ....



@runterfahrer,

hast Du schon mal versucht Deinen Vorbau auf Negativ zu drehen, lässt sich bedeutend besser fahren und bringt mehr druck auf dem VR 


@ Moonboot...... Black is Beautyfull


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2011)

@ollo:

is das deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das schwarze ist geil! Grösse L?





VoikaZ schrieb:


> @ Ollo & Moonboot: Also schwarz schaut schon auch gut aus





ollo schrieb:


> @ Moonboot...... Black is Beautyfull



Tausend Dank, die Bilder bringen nix rüber, die Kiste gefällt mir echt gut, endlich paßt auch mal meine LRS zum Rahmen. Bin etwas platt, aber auch hirnge****t, das fährt sich schon ziemlich genial.

Jü, jetzt hatte ich auch dieses dümmliche Grinsen im Gesicht
Danke für den Tipp mit der Achse, habs dann fix hingekriegt.


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (9. April 2011)

Aprospros Druckstrebe die Ersatzstrebe in Rund sieht k..ke aus. Da warte ich lieber nochn Jahr länger bis die wieder in vierkant kommt und behalt lieber die Übergangslösung, wenn sie dann mal irgendwann kommt. Ich krieg wohl die letzte limeted edition, oder kriegt meine ein anderer?


----------



## _-lupin-_ (9. April 2011)

darum geht es mir ja, darf ich das machen mit der feile? nicht das es da bricht und dann heist es was hast du nur gemacht.... bin da eher der vorsichtige was das angeht. wenn der jü mir das ok gibt dann mache ich es (habe ihm ja versprochen das ich heute die fotos reinstelle)....

und wegen der mäntel, ich habe tubeless mäntel drauf für 90 euro, ich kann nicht einfach mal neue kaufen (wie du am rad siehst habe ich auch so nicht gespart aber irgendwann ist das konto leer, weist wie ich es mein? ;-) )


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. April 2011)

@ ollo:

Meinst du das jetzt ernst??? Vorbau umdrehen... Ich bin doch kein Rennradfahrer. 

Es kommt ja noch ein Lowriser Lenker und einen 10mm Spacer habe ich noch drunter. Außerdem ist der neue Lenker ein gutes Stück breiter. Umbauen werde ich aber erst wenn der Lenker da ist. Somit sollte ich deutlich tiefer kommen und mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad bekommen.


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> @ollo:
> 
> is das deins?




 .....Jürgen der alte Autoverkäufer hat gesagt, ein M mit S Sitzrohr wird mir schon passen  ..........zur Not bekommt die Dame des Hauses dieses kleine Schwarze


----------



## schwerter (9. April 2011)

@Piefke: Hammer geiles Fanes. Das erste mal, dass mir der Rahmen gefällt. Schöne Farbkombi. Hätte es nicht anders gemacht.


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> darum geht es mir ja, darf ich das machen mit der feile? nicht das es da bricht und dann heist es was hast du nur gemacht.... bin da eher der vorsichtige was das angeht. wenn der jü mir das ok gibt dann mache ich es (habe ihm ja versprochen das ich heute die fotos reinstelle)....
> 
> und wegen der mäntel, ich habe tubeless mäntel drauf für 90 euro, ich kann nicht einfach mal neue kaufen (wie du am rad siehst habe ich auch so nicht gespart aber irgendwann ist das konto leer, weist wie ich es mein? ;-) )




wenn Du so eine Schweißnaht nicht bis auf die Wurzel runter feilst, hält das schon, warum so schwer machen, auch wenn die Kette schön Gülden ist, die schleift sich das schon weg was sie an platzt braucht und das wird noch im grünen Bereich liegen.......ja 90 flocken sind schon eine Hausnummer, auch wenn das Fanes bis zu der Reifenbreite freigegeben ist, 2,4 ist nicht gleich 2,4 das ist das "Problem" bei Conti Schwalbe und Co.  .....auf dem Xl welches ich Probegefahren bin waren 2,4 Muddys drauf und die liefen, habe aber auch nicht die Strebenlänge verstellt. 

Na klar, irgendwann ist mal schluß mit Geld ausgeben bzw. das Limit erreicht....geht mir ja nicht anders , also was soll es, die Kette schleift sich das so hin (Strebe kommt neu) und der Reifen ist auch irgendwann fertig und "Manko" Nr. 2 lässt sich dann auch mit einem nicht ganz so Rundlich bauenden Reifen beseitigen


----------



## ollo (9. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> @ ollo:
> 
> Meinst du das jetzt ernst??? Vorbau umdrehen... Ich bin doch kein Rennradfahrer.
> 
> Es kommt ja noch ein Lowriser Lenker und einen 10mm Spacer habe ich noch drunter. Außerdem ist der neue Lenker ein gutes Stück breiter. Umbauen werde ich aber erst wenn der Lenker da ist. Somit sollte ich deutlich tiefer kommen und mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad bekommen.




wenn Dir das Cockpit eh zu hoch ist und dann noch ein Lowriser drauf, wird es ja irgendwie noch höher und ja wirklich umdrehen (bei + 15 Grad wird da in der tat ein Rennrad draus, ich habe hier +/- 6 oder 10 Grad Vorbauten) .......Das "Problem" was manch ein Bergabfahrer hat, er geht zu weit hinter den Sattel (Speziell in Kurven) und verliert dadurch Gripp am VR, ergo das VR rutsch unkontrolliert weg, durch das umdrehen hast Du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen, Tieferes Cockpit und mehr Kontrolle am VR , einfach Probieren ......bei meinem letzten Rad war ein sehr kurzes Steuerohr verbaut, (im Vergleich zu dem davor)  und nach ein wenig Umgewöhnung, war es ein wesentlich besseres Fahrgefühl


----------



## _-lupin-_ (9. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn Du so eine Schweißnaht nicht bis auf die Wurzel runter feilst, hält das schon, warum so schwer machen, auch wenn die Kette schön Gülden ist, die schleift sich das schon weg was sie an platzt braucht und das wird noch im grünen Bereich liegen.......ja 90 flocken sind schon eine Hausnummer, auch wenn das Fanes bis zu der Reifenbreite freigegeben ist, 2,4 ist nicht gleich 2,4 das ist das "Problem" bei Conti Schwalbe und Co.  .....auf dem Xl welches ich Probegefahren bin waren 2,4 Muddys drauf und die liefen, habe aber auch nicht die Strebenlänge verstellt.
> 
> Na klar, irgendwann ist mal schluß mit Geld ausgeben bzw. das Limit erreicht....geht mir ja nicht anders , also was soll es, die Kette schleift sich das so hin (Strebe kommt neu) und der Reifen ist auch irgendwann fertig und "Manko" Nr. 2 lässt sich dann auch mit einem nicht ganz so Rundlich bauenden Reifen beseitigen




na fein, da sind wir uns ja einig. wie läuft das eigentlich dann mit dem austausch der streben? nur ne vorsichtige frage... ruft mich mein händler dann an oder muss ich mich explizit bei jürgen melden?

andere frage: ich wiege 95kg und finde gerade keine anleitung zum vivid air dämpfer zwecks luftdruck (auf dem dämpfer steht auch nix drauf mas mx psi angeht - nur eine sag anzeige) und einstellungen.. kann da einer aushelfen? bitte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (10. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn Dir das Cockpit eh zu hoch ist und dann noch ein Lowriser drauf, wird es ja irgendwie noch höher und ja wirklich umdrehen (bei + 15 Grad wird da in der tat ein Rennrad draus, ich habe hier +/- 6 oder 10 Grad Vorbauten) .......Das "Problem" was manch ein Bergabfahrer hat, er geht zu weit hinter den Sattel (Speziell in Kurven) und verliert dadurch Gripp am VR, ergo das VR rutsch unkontrolliert weg, durch das umdrehen hast Du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen, Tieferes Cockpit und mehr Kontrolle am VR , einfach Probieren ......bei meinem letzten Rad war ein sehr kurzes Steuerohr verbaut, (im Vergleich zu dem davor)  und nach ein wenig Umgewöhnung, war es ein wesentlich besseres Fahrgefühl



Im Moment ist ein hoher riser Lenker verbaut und es kommt ein Lowriser drauf. Somit komme ich tiefer...


----------



## trailterror (10. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> also was soll es, die Kette schleift sich das so hin (Strebe kommt neu) und der Reifen ist auch irgendwann fertig und "Manko" Nr. 2 lässt sich dann auch mit einem nicht ganz so Rundlich bauenden Reifen beseitigen



Damit könnt ich bei nem neuen rad auch nicht leben. Das sollte problemlos rollen...


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. April 2011)

Da gabs doch mal so einen Fred über das selbe Problem bei einem 301 mit der Schweißnaht. Ich glaube damals wurde die auch etwas eingeebnet ohne größere problem, manche hersteller dremeln ihre Schweißnähte ja auch absichtlich ein. Wennlupin sich da unsicher ist, sollte er den Rahmen halt nochmal einpacken und zurückschicken.

Lupin, zum Vivid air: Ich kann die keine Drücke leifern, da ich mit 75kg dabei bin, aber ich habs einfach ausprobiert und hatte schnell ein brauchbares Ergebnis, das ding ist simpel abzustimmen. Den Luftdruck hab ich dank Pumpe mit Sperrventil auch hingekriegt, einfach die Pumpe dranlassen und nur das Sperrventil zum Testen rausdrehen. Der vivid air macht kräftige Unterarme, man muß lange rumpumpen, die Luftfeder ist riesig. Bei der Fanes ist eigentlich auch jeder Einsteller gut zu erreichen.


----------



## ollo (10. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Im Moment ist ein hoher riser Lenker verbaut und es kommt ein Lowriser drauf. Somit komme ich tiefer...



und falls es dann noch zu hoch ist, einfach Vorbau umdrehen, Sitzprobe, um ihn dann eventuell so zu lassen (wenn er als Flipflop Vorbau geht) oder einen mit weniger Steigung nehmen (Thomson mit 0 Grad z.B.). Falls Du mal einen Flatlenker Probieren willst, schicke ich Dir einen zur Probe, den ich noch hier habe


@lupin........das ist was für die Sonntagstour zum spielen , ich würde so um die 9 Bar starten und dann schauen was die Anzeige "sagt" bei 61 mm Hub des Kolbens und 20 -25 % SAG sollte, wenn ein O Ring auf dem Kolben ist (kenne den Vivid nicht im Detail) , dieser ca. 12-15 mm von der Staubdichtung weg sein, nach dem ersten vorsichtigen Auf- und Absitzen. Ist aber alles Geschmackssache, vielleicht gefallen Dir ja auch 30 oder 35% SAG am Hinterbau.
Mit den Streben, denke ich das Jürgen die Leute oder den Händler selber Kontaktiert.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. April 2011)

Wegen der Strebe, laß ich euch mal den Vorrang, wenn sich irgendwie relevante Änderungen bei Steifigkeit, Gewicht oder Stabilität ergibt, gehts in Ordnung, wegen der Optik eher nicht, dafür finde ich meine Strebe zu schön.


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2011)

Der Vivid sollte als MAX 275PSI haben. Finde die Quelle leider nicht mehr, aber es war die Aussage von einem Sram Mechaniker bei der Rampage.

Kann auch hinkommen, beim Monarch Plus sind es auch 275


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> .....Jürgen der alte Autoverkäufer hat gesagt, ein M mit S Sitzrohr wird mir schon passen


so hab  ich meins auch geordert 

da du dein elox schon hast müsste meins auch bald da sein


----------



## Jimmy (10. April 2011)

Spaßmaschine!


----------



## VoikaZ (10. April 2011)

Schaut gut aus 
Was ich nur komisch find, irgendwie bin ich der Einzige, der seinen Vivid Air und seine Reverb noch nicht bekommen hat 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Im Moment ist ein hoher riser Lenker verbaut und es kommt ein Lowriser drauf. Somit komme ich tiefer...


Hey Runterfaher ....Ich hab bei meinen Bock auch nen Riser mit 20 mm,
 Die teurere Variante is in der tat nen neuer Lenker ..das rumdrehn kostet 0 und nur 5 min Arbeit, und es funzt wunderbar  .

Und  damit hat man 2 Fliegen geschlagen ...die eine dann weiste das nen tieferes Cockpit die Lösung für dich is ..die andere du hast Kohle gespart


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. April 2011)

... 
Es soll(te) sowieso ein neuer Lenker drauf. Der jetztige hat über 360 Gramm. Der neue Schmolke nur 155 Gramm. Es geht mir doch nicht um Kohle sparen! Dann würde ich ja wohl keinen Schmolke TLO riser (VK 280 Euro) drauf bauen.

Hat sich mal einer Gedanken gemacht wie ein umgedrehter Vorbau aussieht??? HALLO???

Ich hatte lediglich angemerkt das mir die Front im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike zu hoch ist. Ich weiß schon was ich tue und wie ich das umbaue, ich bin ja schon groß. Aber der Tip mit Vorbau umdrehen... Bohr ey...!


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. April 2011)

Mal andersrum gefragt, wie kam das San andreas denn so tief. Die fanes hat doch schon integrierte Lager ein 12cm Steuerrohr? tiefer gehts ja fast nicht.

ich probiere gerade mit einem 0° 50mm Vorbau und einem 2mm spacer, mein spacertürmchen oben drauf wächst also weiter, bis es dann mal abkommt.


----------



## ollo (10. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> ich ja wohl keinen Schmolke TLO riser (VK 280 Euro) drauf bauen.
> 
> Hat sich mal einer Gedanken gemacht wie ein umgedrehter Vorbau aussieht??? HALLO???
> ...




das kann z.B. so aussehen bei minus 6 Grad





oder so bei Minus 10 Grad......ja ich weiß ist ein Rennrad und kein MB, einfach nur mal zum "vor das Auge führen" .......


----------



## jan84 (10. April 2011)

-20 sehen dann so aus :





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Runterfahrer (10. April 2011)

Sieht bescheuert aus... 
Die Bilder mit den -Winkelvorbauten sind allesamt CC Bikes. Bzw. für die Straße...
Das Fanes ist ja wohl eher für runter gebaut oder? Allein die Idee den Vorbau beim Fanes umzudrehen... 

Das San Andreas hat ein irre hohes Tretlager. Auch für damalige Verhältnisse. Dadurch kam das Heck eben sehr hoch und die Front kam dementsprechend tiefer. Bodenkontakt mit Ritzel und Kurbel war aber so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Aber das Fahrverhalten ist in keinem Fall mit dem Fanes zu vergleichen. Das San Andreas hat bergab auch viel Spaß gemacht, aber die Möglichkeiten die das Fanes bietet sind deutlich besser.

Einfach mal auf den Lenker warten und für den "Notfall" kann ich den 10mm Spacer auch noch wegnehmen.

Fazit: Der Vorbau wird nicht umgedreht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. April 2011)

Ah ja, das mußte ich auch feststellen, das nichts mehr Gewicht aufs VR bringt wie ein hohes Tretlager, bin froh, das mit der Fanes beides runterwandert. Fährt sich sehr angenehm und natürlich. Ich bleib nun auch beim 2mm Spacer. Der Hinterbau mit Vivid Air und Lyrik Mico DH harmonieren hervoragend, die geben den Federweg seehr gleichmäßig her, kannte ich so noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (10. April 2011)

@ Piefke
sehr schönes Rad... welche Größe ?


Hammer Aufbau ... auch hier die Frage zur Größe ??


----------



## Piefke (10. April 2011)

meins ist Größe M


----------



## dj eastwood (10. April 2011)

ganz normale Geo oder hast Du irgendetwas ändern lassen ? Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Piefke (10. April 2011)

normal M, bin 1,78 m groß


----------



## VoikaZ (10. April 2011)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Hammer Aufbau ... auch hier die Frage zur Größe ??



Vielen Dank, ist ein "L" mit "M"-Sitzrohr und "L" Sitzrohrwinkel. Und das Steuerrohr ist 1.5 durchgängig.
Ich bin 1,80 mit ner 86er Schrittlänge


----------



## dj eastwood (10. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (10. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> bitte mal auf das foto genau schauen:
> 
> das ritzelpaket liegt hinter den streben (logisch wa?) und die kette schleift an der schweißnat die übersteht, hat nix mit einer kettenlinie zu tun. auf dem foto kann man das auch gut erkennen wenn man sich die glieder anschaut....


 
das mir das problem schon sehr lange bekannt ist davon kannst du ausgehen.
1. hätte ich gleich die ultimative lösung gehabt für das problem der zu schwachen druckstrebe dann hätte ich natürlich auch das problem mit der schleifenden kette bei 10 fach gehabt.
2. bei 9-fach und besserer kettenlinie kommt es nicht zur feind berührung kette / strebe. aber da es eh nur wenig an material ist lass deine ketten den schleifjob machen oder
3. greífe zur pfeile.
4. beim yoke in der kettenstrebe hatten wir bisher mit schwalbe nicht das problem.
5. um alles vernünftig zu klären ruf mich halt bitte am montag an

danke derjü


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (10. April 2011)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus
> Was ich nur komisch find, irgendwie bin ich der Einzige, der seinen Vivid Air und seine Reverb noch nicht bekommen hat
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> ...


 
reverbs habe ich ja aber keine vivid airs mehr...du hättest deinen halt früher bestellen müssen, aber am 25.4. ist der dampfer da und hat hoffentlich keine container bei den piraten in somalia verloren...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (10. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Es soll(te) sowieso ein neuer Lenker drauf. Der jetztige hat über 360 Gramm. Der neue Schmolke nur 155 Gramm. Es geht mir doch nicht um Kohle sparen! Dann würde ich ja wohl keinen Schmolke TLO riser (VK 280 Euro) drauf bauen.
> 
> Hat sich mal einer Gedanken gemacht wie ein umgedrehter Vorbau aussieht??? HALLO???
> ...


 
ist schon immer geil über das doch teils unnötige gelabere hier.
ich glaube der ollo will dir doch nur sagen probiere es einfach mal aus. ich bin auch eine saison so gefahren. riser lenker mit gedrehtem vorbau, ja sah komisch aus aber fuhr sich geil, und später habe ich es gedreht und eionen flattbar drauf gemacht, war genauso geil wie vorher nur jetzt sah es auch modern aus.... ich war glaube auch schon mit ner hässlichen maus im bett und wir hatten beide spass und genau darum geht es doch. probiere es aus und evt. haste mehr spass. wenn nicht dann lass es. john tomac ist auch mit nen rennradlenker und race vorbau im DH gefahren, klar war ne andere zeit aber sah das geil aus...nee klaro nicht, jedenfalls nicht für mich. und trotzdem hat er sie alle weg gebeamt. und wenn ich mit meinem rennrad heute im wald biken gehe sehen micht die wanderer auch teils komisch an...und mir ist es egal ich habe spass. darum geht es. 
also ab dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (10. April 2011)

... und genau darum bleibt der Vorbau wie er ist und der neue Lenker kommt.


----------



## Piefke (10. April 2011)

Ich hab bei mir nur den Vergleich zum Fritzz und da hab ich ca. 10 mm vom Gabelschaft abgesägt und nun statt 50 mm Rize jetzt 30 mm - macht also 30 mm tiefer - daher mein Gefühl mit der tiefen Front.


----------



## Osti (10. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> reverbs habe ich ja aber keine vivid airs mehr...du hättest deinen halt früher bestellen müssen, aber am 25.4. ist der dampfer da und hat hoffentlich keine container bei den piraten in somalia verloren...



sind in dem Container auch die Monarch Plus?


----------



## Piefke (10. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> sind in dem Container auch die Monarch Plus?


ach die braucht kein Mensch


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> sind in dem Container auch die Monarch Plus?


 
ja die auch und noch vieles mehr ;-))


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. April 2011)

Ein Container für Dämpfer, schön dekadent. Oder ist da gar ein Haufen Alu für die nächste AM-Serie drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

Hi,
SO DIES IST SEHR SEHR WICHTIG:
ich möchte ausdrücklich nochmal auf das theama kaltaushärtung hinweisen.
bei jeder rahmenlieferung liegt ein ausdruck eines diagrames bei wo der verlauf der kaltaushärtung zu sehen ist. und für jeden rahmen wurde angezeigt ab wann es damit okay ist zu fahren. bitte lasst es trotzdem noch vorsichtig angehen. mit jedem tag nimmt der härtegrat des alus 7005/7020 halt zu. diese sache ist enorm wichtig und darf nicht unterschätz werden.
bei den gepulverten rahmen müssen wir das ab dem datum rechnen ab wann die rahmen beschichtet wurden. 
wer dann trotzdem meint er müsste schon damit vorher ordentenlich rocken gehen dem kann ich dann leider auch nicht mehr helfen...
danke derjü


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ein Container für Dämpfer, schön dekadent. Oder ist da gar ein Haufen Alu für die nächste AM-Serie drin?


 
ist ein baby container wo ich habe beipacken lassen...alutech ist nicht so groß das wir schon ganze containerladungen voll bekommen...noch nicht.
mit der first wildsau werden wir aber den ersten eignen container voll machen ;-))


----------



## ibislover (11. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> Hi,
> SO DIES IST SEHR SEHR WICHTIG:
> ich möchte ausdrücklich nochmal auf das theama kaltaushärtung hinweisen.
> bei jeder rahmenlieferung liegt ein ausdruck eines diagrames bei wo der verlauf der kaltaushärtung zu sehen ist. und für jeden rahmen wurde angezeigt ab wann es damit okay ist zu fahren. bitte lasst es trotzdem noch vorsichtig angehen. mit jedem tag nimmt der härtegrat des alus 7005/7020 halt zu. diese sache ist enorm wichtig und darf nicht unterschätz werden.
> ...


zu geil!


----------



## lhampe (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas verwirrt. Stand weiter oben im Thread nicht das die Fanes das Kaltaushärten nicht mehr brauchen. Die Rahmen sind ja auch warm ausgelagert worden. Oder war das nur spannungsarm 'glühen' nach dem Schweißen?

Über wie viele Tage/Wochen reden wir hier bis die volle Festigkeit erreicht ist. Weiß das nicht, bin ja Alutech Neuling.

Gruß
Lars



derJÜ schrieb:


> Hi,
> SO DIES IST SEHR SEHR WICHTIG:
> ich möchte ausdrücklich nochmal auf das theama kaltaushärtung hinweisen.
> bei jeder rahmenlieferung liegt ein ausdruck eines diagrames bei wo der verlauf der kaltaushärtung zu sehen ist. und für jeden rahmen wurde angezeigt ab wann es damit okay ist zu fahren. bitte lasst es trotzdem noch vorsichtig angehen. mit jedem tag nimmt der härtegrat des alus 7005/7020 halt zu. diese sache ist enorm wichtig und darf nicht unterschätz werden.
> ...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin etwas verwirrt. Stand weiter oben im Thread nicht das die Fanes das Kaltaushärten nicht mehr brauchen. Die Rahmen sind ja auch warm ausgelagert worden. Oder war das nur spannungsarm 'glühen' nach dem Schweißen?
> 
> ...


 
das betrifft hier nur die druckstreben, diese sind T6 getempert, die zusätzlichen verstärkungsplatten sind auch T6 getempert, dann sind diese teile verschweißt worden und benötigen nun eine kaltaushärtung. direkt nach dem schweißen und der pulverbeschichtung ist das material noch zu weich.
in den ersten 14 tagen passiert das meiste beim härtegrad...siehe dir den anhang an.


----------



## ollo (11. April 2011)

Grafiken mit denen fast keiner um kann  ....wie gut das noch das Datum drauf geschrieben wird ab wann das Rähmchen sich Ausgekuschelt hat und den Duft der großen weiten Trails erschnuppern darf.


----------



## templeton_pac (11. April 2011)

Moin Männer,
hab mein Fanes am We zu ersten Mal ausgeführt und muss sagen: Das Rad ist der Oberknaller! geht sehr gut bergauf und bergab liegt es unglaublich satt. Treten über Wurzeln, bremsen über Bodenwellen? Alles kein Thema, die Kiste liegt absolut perfekt. In der Luft ist das Rad sehr neutral, in Kurven recht gutmütig und gut ausbalanciert (schiebt nicht). Wer ein Rad für alles sucht, ist mit dem Fanes top bedient!
Noch was zur Kaltaushärtung: Auch ich habe mein Rad vor Ablauf der Schonfrist ausgeführt, aber war mir stets bewusst, dass ein Defekt zu meinen Lasten geht! Ich bin einfach "sauber" gefahren und habe mir Bunnyhops vorm Eiscafe gespart-> nichts passiert, hätte aber auch anders ausgehen können und dann wärs meine Schuld (Ungeduld) gewesen!


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. April 2011)

Man muß ja auch sagen, das wir dem Jü schon ziemlich auf die Füße getreten sind in Bezug auf zeitnahe Auslieferung. Ich kann damit leben, sind ja eh nur noch ein paar Tage, da ja seit Schweißen und Montage schon Zeit ins Land gegangen sind, einige sollen sogar heute schon ihren Härte termin haben. Wenigstens konnte ich es aufbauen und gewöhne mich schonmal an alles. Richtig die Kuh fliegen lassen kann ich eh nicht, da ich seit gestern mit einem Muskelkater gesegnet bin, als hätte ich noch nie aufem Rad gesessen, es treibt einen stetig nach vorne.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


>



farblich für mich bisher der schönste Aufbau


----------



## biker-wug (11. April 2011)

Da geb ich Dir recht, sieht echt gut aus der Aufbau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (11. April 2011)

hab in letzter sekunde umbestellt...muss aber sagen sehen echt gut aus vor allem das von moonbooter...viel spass


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

der Postmann war grade da ;-)


----------



## Piefke (11. April 2011)

Freut mich, dass euch mein Aufbau gefällt. In echt sieht das Rot für meinen Geschmack noch besser aus.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

Alutech meets Fanes 0/49

XL, Standard-Geo









1.5 Gabel im Standard-Steuerrohr:









it´s nice...

wobei das 540er Sitzrohr schon extrem lang is...


----------



## Piefke (11. April 2011)

sieht gut aus
aber wie riesig muss man sein, dass man den Sattel soooooooooo hoch braucht


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Alutech meets Fanes 0/49
> 
> XL, Standard-Geo
> 
> ...


 
ich hoffe mal für dich das die stütze genug tief noch drin steckt...
derJÜ


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2011)

templeton_pac schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> hab mein Fanes am We zu ersten Mal ausgeführt und muss sagen: Das Rad ist der Oberknaller! geht sehr gut bergauf und bergab liegt es unglaublich satt. Treten über Wurzeln, bremsen über Bodenwellen? Alles kein Thema, die Kiste liegt absolut perfekt. In der Luft ist das Rad sehr neutral, in Kurven recht gutmütig und gut ausbalanciert (schiebt nicht). Wer ein Rad für alles sucht, ist mit dem Fanes top bedient!
> Noch was zur Kaltaushärtung: Auch ich habe mein Rad vor Ablauf der Schonfrist ausgeführt, aber war mir stets bewusst, dass ein Defekt zu meinen Lasten geht! Ich bin einfach "sauber" gefahren und habe mir Bunnyhops vorm Eiscafe gespart-> nichts passiert, hätte aber auch anders ausgehen können und dann wärs meine Schuld (Ungeduld) gewesen!




Darf ich fragen von welchem rad du umgestiegen bist?


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal für dich das die stütze genug tief noch drin steckt...
> derJÜ



das is nur ne Reste-Stütze, mit der ich es erstmal zusammen gesteckt habe.
nur einmal druf gesetzt, noch nicht > 25 m gefahren

bis zur Kreuzung Oberrohr-Sitzrohr muss, oder?

kommt noch ne lange Stütze
wobei die sich dann halt net versenken lässt...


----------



## templeton_pac (11. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen von welchem rad du umgestiegen bist?



Klar darfst Du fragen, auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich anstellen wollte...
Bin vorher im DH BigHit (das Alte, nicht die Econmy Neuauflage) und Pudel gefahren, im AM ein Nerve und ein Carver Drift (welches ich noch immer fahre). Bin aber wie viele hier "radbekloppt" und so sind schon viele Räder durch meine Hände gegangen, die wenigsten konnten sich halten.... und schlussendlich verdiene ich mit Rädern auch meine Brötchen, ein Rad wie das Fanes ist mir bisher nicht unter gekommen und ich hatte seit langem mal wieder ein Aha- Erlebnis beim radfahren. Wie gesagt, es macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus für so ein großes Ding. Ach die Steuersatz Lösung sieht ordentlich aus. Krasse Sattelüberhöhung.


Gnarf, an die SLX 2fach etype umwerfer Fahrer. Wie habt ihr die Langlöcher für die Schrauben der drect mount gegen verrutschen gesichert? 
Meiner ist heute einseitig verutscht, da ich nur einen flip chip in der packung gefunden hab.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, das is bisher NICHT die Endvariante

Is meine alte Salsa Shaft
Die einzige 31.6, die im Haus war...


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2011)

templeton_pac schrieb:


> Klar darfst Du fragen, auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich anstellen wollte...
> Bin vorher im DH BigHit (das Alte, nicht die Econmy Neuauflage) und Pudel gefahren, im AM ein Nerve und ein Carver Drift (welches ich noch immer fahre). Bin aber wie viele hier "radbekloppt" und so sind schon viele Räder durch meine Hände gegangen, die wenigsten konnten sich halten.... und schlussendlich verdiene ich mit Rädern auch meine Brötchen, ein Rad wie das Fanes ist mir bisher nicht unter gekommen und ich hatte seit langem mal wieder ein Aha- Erlebnis beim radfahren. Wie gesagt, es macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß!



Auf ein vergleich war ich aber scharf fährt es sich im hochfahrn viel schlechter als das nerve z.b? Kann man von all mountain uphillqualitäten sprechen?

Alles klar man hört deine euphorie förmlich aus den beiträgen heraus


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2011)

@ der gute

Hat dein 301 jetzt ausgedient? Oder gibts noch ne existenzberechtigung?


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is nur ne Reste-Stütze, mit der ich es erstmal zusammen gesteckt habe.
> nur einmal druf gesetzt, noch nicht > 25 m gefahren
> 
> bis zur Kreuzung Oberrohr-Sitzrohr muss, oder?
> ...


 
ja genau, da wo sich oberrohr und sitzrohr treffen mittig gesehen, wenn es noch ein stütz tiefer ist erhöht sich die sicherheit das nicht verbiegen oder gar reißen kann.
viel spass


----------



## ollo (11. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Alutech meets Fanes 0/49
> 
> XL, Standard-Geo
> 
> ...




altobelli da warste aber fix bei der Sache ....... sieht gut aus 
Bin mal gespannt ob es Dir vom Fahren so gut gefällt wie mir.

Viel Spaß und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja genau, da wo sich oberrohr und sitzrohr treffen mittig gesehen, wenn es noch ein stütz tiefer ist erhöht sich die sicherheit das nicht verbiegen oder gar reißen kann.
> viel spass




wo wir gerade bei den Sattelstützen sind......Jürgen, eine 27,2 mm lässt sich von 410mm ganze 380 mm versenken in dem S Sitzrohr....., so klappt das für die Dame des Hauses


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei den Sattelstützen sind......Jürgen eine 27,2 mm lässt sich von 410mm 380 mm versenken in dem S Sitzrohr....., so klappt das für die Dame des Hauses


 
ja sehr cool...ich habe in taipei auf der messe auch ne verstellbare gesehen die einen sehr guten eindruck gemacht hat in 27.2mm...


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. April 2011)

@der-gute:
Sieht garnicht so übel aus! Leider kam es ein paar Tage zu spät! Wäre cool, wenn es gestern dabei gehabt hättest. Wäre das richtige Testgebiet gewesen.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

Denke, ich komm um die lange reverb nicht herum

Um richtig sitzen zu können, brauch ich ne Stütze,
Die sich nicht mehr komplett versenken lässt.

Und ohne voll versenkte stütze komm ich nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden

@Jü: wann kommen die langen Reverb?

Sonst muss ich mir vor Ostern noch eine irgendwo kaufen,
Um am Lago richtig fahren zu können.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> @der-gute:
> Sieht garnicht so übel aus! Leider kam es ein paar Tage zu spät! Wäre cool, wenn es gestern dabei gehabt hättest. Wäre das richtige Testgebiet gewesen.



Radstand is gleich wie am 901
Hab ich pimaldaumen am Boden ausgemessen...


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> @ der gute
> 
> Hat dein 301 jetzt ausgedient? Oder gibts noch ne existenzberechtigung?



Das 301 is mein CC Rad
Damit kann man schöne Touren
z. B. mit der Freundin fahren.

Sub 13 Kilo sind halt ein Wort.

Das Fanes is fürs große Abenteuer da
damit ich meinen beiden Fahrtechnikgöttern ;-) hinterher komm


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (11. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Denke, ich komm um die lange reverb nicht herum
> 
> Um richtig sitzen zu können, brauch ich ne Stütze,
> Die sich nicht mehr komplett versenken lässt.
> ...


 
du hattest doch heute angerufen...morgen senden wir dir eine zu...oder habe ich dich verwechselt.....


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2011)

Finde das Rad in XL richtig schick, selten bei der Größe. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> du hattest doch heute angerufen...morgen senden wir dir eine zu...oder habe ich dich verwechselt.....




Nee, stimmt schon.

War mir halt nicht sicher, ob ihr zum einen noch lange Reverb da habt
Und zum anderen, das ich die hier liegende ja erst einschicken muss.

Mit der Lösung bin ich natürlich zufrieden...

;-)

Danke Jü.

PS: haste meine 1.5 Lösung gesehen?
Unten Hope, oben Nuke Proof 44EEOS


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das Fanes is fürs große Abenteuer da
> damit ich meinen beiden Fahrtechnikgöttern ;-) hinterher komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (11. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass euch mein Aufbau gefällt. In echt sieht das Rot für meinen Geschmack noch besser aus.


Ja, kommt real noch kräftiger das Rot. Auf Bildern eher etwas Orange. Aber wie ich schon sagte, das erste Fanes was mir gefällt. Super schön. Haste gut gemacht.


----------



## Osti (11. April 2011)

so, eben gerade fertig geworden. Hat etwas länger gedauert, da ich vor lauter Vorfreude etwas verpeilt war.  
Aufbau war an sich aber total problemlos. Passt alles perfekt, nix  schleift. Bremsscheibe ist halt bei Hope haarscharf, aber passt. 

darauf erstmal nen Bierchen zischen!












man entschuldige die miese Qualität. morgen gibts Tageslicht-Fotos mit der dicken Knipse. 

Herr Kapellmeister, bitte einmal das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht klopfen 

die erste kleine Runde war sehr vielversprechend, bin ziemlich begeistert von der Sitzposition und dem Hinterbau. Man sitzt im Bike - genial tiefes Oberrohr (die Klöten werden es danken), flache Front, aber durch die Winkel doch wieder total entspannt. Der Hinterbau bietet bei 170mm massig Federweg. Ich dachte nur wow, das fühlt sich aber plüschig an, dabei hatte der Dämpfer gerade mal den halben Hub genutzt


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. April 2011)

super aufbau !!!!! Endlich mal ein bike was absolut den begriff orno verdient ! Respekt farblich klasse abgestimmt ! Und vermutlich der leichteste und ausgewogenste aufbau ! Wer kann das noch toppen ?!


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (11. April 2011)

@Osti haste die 14 Kg noch geknacktt? Schei.e sieht Schwarz gut aus.


----------



## Osti (11. April 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> @Osti haste die 14 Kg noch geknacktt? Schei.e sieht Schwarz gut aus.




nee, anscheinend knapp dran vorbei geschrammt... die Reifen sind halt mords schwer, wenn ich da auf 2x Maxxis Highroller DH wechsle komme ich unter 15kg und mit Muddy Marys würde ich nochmal knapp 500gr sparen... von anderen Reifen ganz zu schweigen. Anderseits haben die Michelin nen mords Grip... ist ne Hass-Liebe mit denen. Habe aber noch nen halben Keller voll Reifen, da werde ich demnächst mal nen bißchen testen, ob ne Nummer kleiner nicht auch reicht. Wenn man jetzt noch ne Fox Float 180 nimmt, dann könnte man sogar noch mal 400gr sparen, die Hope V2 ist auch nicht die leichteste,  da ist schon noch ordentlich Potential, aber Konto ist leer und die Komponenten habe sich bewährt


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. April 2011)

so gerade fertig geworden

17,1kg und es wird noch schwerer mit der reverb
das ziel unter 18 zu bleiben ist damit erreicht hahahaaa


----------



## Wipp (12. April 2011)

so jetzt melde ich als fleissiger mitleser mich auch mal zu wort

das gerät von osti ist ja mal richtig gut....so muss das sein

ach ja und nicht zu vergessen, jü der hier mal wieder beweist wie einzigartig er mit seiner onemanshow ist......


----------



## scylla (12. April 2011)

@Osti

sieht genial aus... schwarz und böse 
und dann passt's auch noch von den Komponenten!
Wenn du's nicht mehr brauchst, nehm ich's genau so wie es da steht


----------



## Runterfahrer (12. April 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> super aufbau !!!!! Endlich mal ein bike was absolut den begriff orno verdient ! Respekt farblich klasse abgestimmt ! Und vermutlich der leichteste und ausgewogenste aufbau ! Wer kann das noch toppen ?!



Ich möchte behaupten dass meins zur Zeit das leichteste ist... 13,8 Kilo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (12. April 2011)

@osti
bisher das mit abstand schickste!


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2011)

Bestes Fanes bis jetzt...you can have every colour, as long as it's black  Die Wippe jetzt noch rot eloxiert, traumhaft


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2011)

Das schwarze ist def. das schönste bis jetzt !


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so gerade fertig geworden
> 
> 17,1kg und es wird noch schwerer mit der reverb
> das ziel unter 18 zu bleiben ist damit erreicht hahahaaa




Da bin ich ja mal auf gute fotos gespannt.

Ich liege trotz schwerer Teile wie vivid air und reverb, laut meiner waage bei 15,6kg, find ich voll in Ordnung.


----------



## dj eastwood (12. April 2011)

@all

ich will ja nicht nerven aber könntet ihr bei euren Aufbauten immer eure Größe und die Größe vom Rahmen mit angeben  
Wann ist mit den ersten Fahrberichten zu rechnen , mich interessiert's total, da ich noch auf der Suche nach einem tourenfähigen Enduro bin  Die hier gezeigten Aufbauten gefallen mir allesamt echt gut. Was meint ihr, ist es möglich mit 1.84m auch ein M zu fahren ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

Also ich mit 185cm finde das L sehr passend. Mein Vorbau ist ein 50mm 0° mit 2mm Spacer, und der Sattel steht in mittiger Position. M ist möglich, aber ich komm gerade von einem 580er Oberrohr, und fühle mich mit einem 600er einfach wohler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Bestes Fanes bis jetzt...you can have every colour, as long as it's black  Die Wippe jetzt noch rot eloxiert, traumhaft




Danke! die Wippe hatte ich erst rot-elox geordert, mich dann aber umentschieden. Wenn mir das rot fad wird, dann brauch ich nur nen paar Kleinteile wie Spacer, Sattelklemme, Bremsscheiben wechseln, bei der Wippe wirds schon aufwändiger. Da ist Alu Natur neutral. 

evt mache ich heute noch mal bessere Fotos, wo man mehr erkennen kann


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2011)

@Osti: genauso lassen, bitte !


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2011)

Dann musst aber auch die Decals ändern


----------



## langer.andi (12. April 2011)

Wo liegen denn die Aufbauten vom Gewicht?


----------



## dj eastwood (12. April 2011)

@ Moonboot

wie Du in meiner Signatur siehst, fahre ich derzeit ein 901. Das 901 ist ein super Rad aber eben nicht unbedicgt für Trail und Endurotouren, da ist mir der Radstand zu lang und der Lenkwinkel zu flach. Das 901 soll bleiben und wird als Bikeparkmaschine eingesetzt. Jetzt soll noch ein Enduro her, wenn ich die Fanes nun in L nehmen würde, ist es von der Geo her dem 901 zu ähnlich. Daher die Frage


----------



## Piefke (12. April 2011)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> ...Wann ist mit den ersten Fahrberichten zu rechnen , mich interessiert's total, da ich noch auf der Suche nach einem tourenfähigen Enduro bin  Die hier gezeigten Aufbauten gefallen mir allesamt echt gut. Was meint ihr, ist es möglich mit 1.84m auch ein M zu fahren ?


Mit richitgen Fahrberichten wird es noch ne Weile dauern, weil die Rahmen ja noch kaltaushärten müssen, bevor man es richtig krachen lassen kann.
Tourenfähig ist die Fanes auf jeden Fall.
Bei 1,84 m würde ich zu L greifen, evtl. mit M Sitzrohr. Ich fahre M bei 1,78 m, das passt, aber ich mag auch eher kleine Rahmen.


----------



## templeton_pac (12. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Auf ein vergleich war ich aber scharf fährt es sich im hochfahrn viel schlechter als das nerve z.b? Kann man von all mountain uphillqualitäten sprechen?
> 
> Alles klar man hört deine euphorie förmlich aus den beiträgen heraus



Genau in den Uphill Qualitäten liegt ja das Aha Erlebniss, ich habe den Monarch plus verbaut und auch ohne die dreifach verstellbare Plattform zu bemühen ist der Hinterbau ruhig. Da muss beim Nerve der RP23 schon sehr sauber abgestimmt sein... Das ein Rad mit diesem Federweg ordentlich bergab geht ist zu erwarten, aber bergauf war es eine echte Überraschung.. Ich komme auf absolut fahrfertige 14,3kg (Reverb, Pedale, etc) und somit hat man im Vergleich zum AM einen kleinen Gewichtsnachteil, aber insgesamt ein deutlich potenteres Rad. 

Wie kann ich große Bilder posten, bei mir entsteht nur diese Miniaturgrafik?


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> @ Moonboot
> 
> wie Du in meiner Signatur siehst, fahre ich derzeit ein 901.



Die Fanes kann man ja noch einkürzen, Kettensrebe auf 427mm in der 160mm Stellung wird der Lenkwinkel 1° steiler und wenn alle Stricke reißen, ein Angleset. Das tretlager ist wohl auch was flacher und der Hinterbau wird schön progressiv, nach dem linearen Anfangsteil. Berghoch gehts gut, auch wenn mein Dämpfer keine Plattform hat (zum Glück), keine wildes aufschaukeln.


----------



## Piefke (12. April 2011)

templeton_pac schrieb:


> Wie kann ich große Bilder posten, bei mir entsteht nur diese Miniaturgrafik?


Bilder ins Fotoalbum hochladen und dann hier verlinken.


----------



## RSR2K (12. April 2011)

Hi,

@Osti, schöner Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut. Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Osti, schöner Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut. Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das?
> 
> mfg



ist nen M Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr bei 182cm Körpergröße.


----------



## templeton_pac (12. April 2011)

Rahmen ist L/M also lang und flach. Bremse ist mittlerweile die MT8, Gewicht liegt bei 14,3 fahrfertig. Züge sind gekürzt;-)


----------



## ollo (12. April 2011)

templeton_pac schrieb:


> Rahmen ist L/M also lang und flach. Bremse ist mittlerweile die MT8, Gewicht liegt bei 14,3 fahrfertig. Züge sind gekürzt;-)



Wäre doch schade um das schöne Rad 






nur noch die Bremsleitung vorne kürzen (nicht das da noch jemand Wäsche dran aufhängt) und es ist "Perfekt"


----------



## templeton_pac (12. April 2011)

Danke, bin wohl zu blöd;-)


----------



## ollo (12. April 2011)

templeton_pac schrieb:


> Danke, bin wohl zu blöd;-)




nein nur unwissend .......


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2011)

Danke templeton.

Also die schwarzen rahmen gefallen mir bislang auch am besten


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. April 2011)

also laut euren gewichtsangaben und aufbauten ist dann wohl bei abfahrtsorientierter ausstattung (reifen,gabel...)bei ca 14.5 fertig . Mit hs und variostütze bei um die 15,xxx ! Gar nichso übel für soen schönes geschoss ! Hoffentlich erfüllt es die erwartungen der glücklichen ! Über fahrberichte würden sich wohl alle freuen !


----------



## Murx (12. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Wäre doch schade um das schöne Rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja - DAS sieht gut aus  - so allmählich wird die Sache interessant 
Wie groß bist du templeton_pac ?  Was heisst L/M ? Gibts auch L ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. April 2011)

Sie werden immer schöner, eure "Fanes"es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. April 2011)

hanswurst schrieb:


> zum glueck.
> nach dem ersten aufbau war ich ein wenig geschockt...



Genau mein Gedanke! (ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen!)


----------



## Runterfahrer (12. April 2011)

@ Hanswurst (?) 
Wo ist denn dein Problem bei meinem Fanes????

Mal drüber nachgedacht dass der Winkel in dem fotografiert wird nie der gleiche ist... Und die Winkel am Rahmen verzerrt.

Check außerdem mal die Dämpfereinstellung an der Wippe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Hanswurst (?)
> Wo ist denn dein Problem bei meinem Fanes????



Das Foto ist unglücklich. Das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. April 2011)

so






weitere bilder im album, reverb leitung muss noch arg gekürzt werden (ewig lang das teil) , daher nicht auf dem bild, leitungs wirrwarr (bremsen) muss auch noch aufgeräumt bzw. gekürzt werden 
werden

und schade das RS die decals unter lack gemacht haben


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2011)

Aber warum den Advantage hinten? So ganz schwarz ohne Decals einfach geil.


----------



## dj eastwood (12. April 2011)

AAAAALLLTEEER , der Aufbau is der Hammer .... sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mane87 (12. April 2011)

Mein persönlicher Favorit bis jetzt, wunderschön!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. April 2011)

sehr geil !
aber was ist daran so schwer das da >17kg rauskommen ??


----------



## dj eastwood (12. April 2011)

ich würde mal sagen LRS (inkl. Bereifung), Dämpfer, HS FR, Pedale.... meiner Meinung nach hät's die HS AM auch getan, was meint der Besitzer dazu


----------



## goshawk (12. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so



endlich mal ein wirklich feurig scharfes fanes. m.m. geht der geschmack an den raw ausführungen richtung dem würgefühl beim duft einer 3tagen toten ratte... - aber geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden.

falls ich wiederholt frage (dann sorry) welche größe?

ist die rs ne solo oder coil?

nachdruck durch wiederholung: es gefällt mir seeeehr....und das sage ich nicht zu jedem schwarze tollem ding...

rené


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Aber warum den Advantage hinten? So ganz schwarz ohne Decals einfach geil.



zu den reifen:

keine ahnung, mal gucken obs taugt, teste lieber selber die kombis durch
die mehrheit ist ja auch glaube ich für vorne high roller und hinten minion, bzw. hab ich die kombi schon oft gesehen, bin die dann mal anders herum gefahren und hab es als besser empfunden

bin den ardent bisher nur als dh version vorne und hinten gefahren (in pds)
und ich fand den vorne sehr genial

zur hs fr und zum gewicht etc.

wollte halt die fr weil ich selber recht schwer bin und es stabil mag, darum auch burgtec mk3 und die restlichen stabilen bereits ausgiebig genutzten parts 

gabel ist die coil dh

hier mal die komplette partlist

fanes m 
roco coil tst mit 550er feder
rs lyrik dh 170mm mit schwarzer feder
hs fr mit burgtec mk3
lrs 729 mit hope pro 2 evtl. wechsel ich noch auf den 721er (vom d422) wobei die 150gr weniger den bock auch nicht fett machen
reifen ardent und advantage in 2.4
hope tech m4 v und h mit 203, kleiner kommt nicht in die tüte, hab in pds gesehen wie schlecht für mich ne 180er scheibe hinten ist
lenker race face atlas fr stealth
vorbau thomson x4
trigger beide x9 mit den hope matchmakern
kette yumeya (die gabs zu dem zeitpunkt gerade zum schleuderpreis)
steuersatz acros ohne kralle dafür mit dem shaman racing preloader, bin von dem system seit dem ck steuersatz absolut überzeugt
sdg ibeam mit ifly für den shuttle modus
rs reverb mit fizik aliante für den tour modus
schläuche schwalbe av13
griffe odi intense


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. April 2011)

bremsen auch nich grad leicht ,aber sehr funktionell ! So wie der ganze aufbau ! Schon en kleiner prügel !


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. April 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Schon en kleiner prügel !




so wollte ich es haben


----------



## dj eastwood (12. April 2011)

was wird denn das Einsatzgebiet ?


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. April 2011)

lustige enduro touren, mit bergauf quälerei und bergab fliegen in den zähnen vom grinsen


----------



## dj eastwood (12. April 2011)

klingt nach Spaß ! Richtung bergab jedenfalls....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

****ing awesome, JJ!


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2011)

Super geworden, Johnny !


----------



## ollo (12. April 2011)

Frage an die Aufbauer, hat sich bei euch auch der kleine Plastikkonus vom Steuersatz immer wieder an einer Seite der Gabel rausgedrückt, so das er nicht Plan auf lag und der Deckel nicht richtig abschließen kann, ich kriege langsam nen Föhn mit diesem Plastikgelumpe


----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

sodele, jetzt noch mal in hell









der Avid PM-Adapter passte leider nicht, Bremssattel stand dann 2-3mm über dem Rand der Scheibe hinaus. Habs jetzt mit den konischen Avid-Spacern befestigt. 

nen mittleres SW und ne vorzeigbaren Kettenstrebenschutz kommt die Tage noch. Am WE gehts dann mal in die Berge. 

@Ollo: nee, da hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit. Oben reingesteckt, obere Lagerschale drauf und fertig.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so



Sehr schick - vor allem schön clean 

Insgesamt nur schöne Aufbauten bisher. Top.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Frage an die Aufbauer, hat sich bei euch auch der kleine Plastikkonus vom Steuersatz immer wieder an einer Seite der Gabel rausgedrückt, so das er nicht Plan auf lag und der Deckel nicht richtig abschließen kann, ich kriege langsam nen Föhn mit diesem Plastikgelumpe



Kann manchmal passieren, einfach ordentlich festdrücken rundeherum und dann die Kappe oben drauf, dann kann der plastekonus nicht mehr weg.


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2011)

ich bin froh über meine Hope/Nuke Proof Kombi


----------



## ollo (12. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich bin froh über meine Hope/Nuke Proof Kombi



daaaaaaassssss wollte ich jetzt gar nicht wissen .....Bruder im Geiste


----------



## ollo (12. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Kann manchmal passieren, einfach ordentlich festdrücken rundeherum und dann die Kappe oben drauf, dann kann der plastekonus nicht mehr weg.



da ist nichts mit festdrücken, ich müßte das teil schon rein dengeln, zu wenig platz.....entweder ist der Schaft,der Plastering oder das Lager "zu Maßhaltig" ........ich werde mal ein wenig mit Schmirgelpapier den Plastikring an schleifen


PS : Geile Schwarze Räder hier, wirklich tolle Aufbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. April 2011)

ich mag mein Raw mit weiss und schwarz


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

Also meißt nervt der Schaft, der hat ordentliche Schwankungen, bei einem Rad mußte ich das Ding auch rausprügeln. Ich hab 5 Ringe vermessen, die waren alle maßhaltig, das Lager ja eh. Ein wenig ausdünnen hilft vielleicht und dann am Spalt einseitig mal anfangen runherum bist zur anderen Seite, es erleichtert das Ganze auch, wenn die Gabel wirklich mittig im Steuersatz steht (VR an die Wand drücken).  Im großen und ganzen soll der Ring nur etwas zentralisieren, der muß keine Last etragen und hatte auch nie Verschleißspuren bei meinen drei Steuersätzen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. April 2011)

@ollo: das ist IMHO der Plastering, der etwas viel auf den Rippen hat
hatte ich beim Acros Steuersatz im HT auch, der dem ST beiliegende hat die Erstmontage nicht überlebt (saß aber auch zerbröselt ausreichend fest) beim Gabelwechsel kam dann ein neuer rein, der ist schön saugend rein gegangen


----------



## Timmaeh81 (12. April 2011)

nr.17 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873977


----------



## _-lupin-_ (12. April 2011)

hier mal meine partliste:

Rahmen: Alutech Fanes Gr. L
Gabel: FOX 36er RC2 Talas 2011
Steuersatz: Cane Creek AngleSet
Kurbel/Innenlager: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Freeride (hab noch ne AM-Version will aber vorher mit der FR Version wiegen)
Schaltwerk: SRAM x0 LTD
Trigger: SRAM x0
Kassette: SRAM x0
Sattelstütze: RACE FACE Next SL Carbon
Dämpfer: ROCK SHOX Vivid Air
Bremsen: FORMULA The One 2011
Pedale: NUKE PROOF
Lenker: RACE FACE Atlas FR
Vorbau: KODEX STEM
Laufräder: MAVIC CROSSMAX SX
Mäntel: Continental RubberQueen 2.4 Tubeless

bin gespannt was es wiegt..... fahren tut es sich sehr smooth ;-)

werde berichten ;-)


----------



## ollo (12. April 2011)

einmal Bitteschön






und einmal Dankeschön an die "Aufbauer" ......hab jetzt den Ring etwas abgeschmiergelt und schon sitzt er, sowohl der Schaft wie auch der Ring waren genau auf Maß, so das da kein 10tel Platz war, nach der Sandpapierkur geht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmaeh81 (12. April 2011)

Vielen Dank Ollo!!! Da hab ich wohl versagt 
Die Aufbauten hier gefallen mir durchweg richtig gut!


----------



## mane87 (12. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> sodele, jetzt noch mal in hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wa wiegt denn eigentlich dein Rad?
Sorry falls es schon irgendwo steht und ich es einfach überlesen habe!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2011)

Was hier auf den letzten Seiten abgeht ist der absolute Hammer Soviele geniale Aufbauten in kürzester Zeit. Macht mal schnell eine Fanes-Galerie auf, damit sie auch alle richtig zur Geltung kommen Ich wünsche euch allen richtig viel Freude mit den neuen Bikes und manche scheinen das Grinsen ja wirklich nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Wa wiegt denn eigentlich dein Rad?
> Sorry falls es schon irgendwo steht und ich es einfach überlesen habe!



Personenwaage pendelt zwischen 15,3 und 15,4kg, muss ich nochmal im Bikeshop mit der Hängewaage verifizieren. 

fuchst mich schon nen wenig, dass ich über 15kg bin...


----------



## mane87 (12. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> Personenwaage pendelt zwischen 15,3 und 15,4kg, muss ich nochmal im Bikeshop mit der Hängewaage verifizieren.
> 
> fuchst mich schon nen wenig, dass ich über 15kg bin...




Also ich find das voll i.O.!

Hätte an nen ähnlichen Aufbau gedacht nur evtl. mit nem Vivid Air und wenn ich unter 16 bleib bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Also ich find das voll i.O.!
> 
> Hätte an nen ähnlichen Aufbau gedacht nur evtl. mit nem Vivid Air und wenn ich unter 16 bleib bin ich zufrieden!



ist es auch. Den Berg hoch bin ich auch mit nem 17kg Freak gekommen.  

es sind halt primär die Reifen so schwer. Nen Satz Muddy Marys drauf und wir sind bei 14,5-14,6kg...


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2011)

Unter 16kg solltelocker drin sein, mein Vivid Airmit Buchsen in 22x8mm wiegt 572g.

Osti, ich glaub die V2 mit den Scheiben könnte das Gewicht ausmachen, eine Vented wiegt gerne mal fast 300g,


----------



## Spirit_Moon (12. April 2011)

Merke: ein Fanes mit dickem Dämpfer (vorzugsweise Stahlfeder) sieht bedeutend besser aus als eines mit schmächtigen (Luft)dämpfer


----------



## lhampe (12. April 2011)

oh mann, werd ich narrisch.. Ich bekomme so langsam Supermarktkassenanstehsyndrom. An meiner Kasse dauert es immer am längsten.... obwohl  die kürzeste Schlange davor war.

Bisher gefallen mir schwarzen Aufbauten auch am besten.

Vielleicht rächt sich dasi ich eine Sonderfarbe für den Rahmen genommen habe? 
By the way, wer hat den noch was anderes außer raw, schwarz oder rot genommen?


----------



## wartool (12. April 2011)

sodele.. bin vorerst fertig mit dem Aufbau.. weiter gehts erst, wenn Jü meine Gabel schickt.

*DANKE Jürgen... gut Arbeit*

Gewicht bisher: 16,5 Kilo

Rahmen Gr. M schwarz elox mit X12 Achse
Kurbel: XT mit Bash
Trigger: x9
Kassette: 9fach 11-34 XT
Schaltwerk: X9 Medium
Dämpfer: Rocco Air TST
Sattelstütze: Reverb in 420 (nachträglich gemerkt, dass ne 380er gelangt hätte.. naja egal..)
Sattel: vorerst ein Syncros Enduro oder wie der sich nennt
Naben: Hope Pro 2
Felgen: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
Gabel: 66ATA (Lyrik Uturn ist bestellt und wird dann mit 170 gefahren)
Lenker: Holzfeller
Vorbau: Alutech 60mm
Schläuche 2 x SV13 Schwalbe
Reifen: Highroller und Minion jeweils in 1ply 60a in 2.4 - werde aber als nächstes mal die Ardent testen
Griffe sind ein paar Acros lock on
Pedale: Sudpin 3 pro (was wohl sonst *gg*)
Bremse: Avid Code 2 mal 203mm (jaja ich weiss.. schwer ist sie.. aber funzt gut.. evtl. irgendwann mal ne one, oder die neuen Maguras)

Bilder folgen dieser Tage... fahren ist ja dank aushärten eh noch nicht:-(

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie ihr alle unter die 15 Kilo kommt...
Potential sehe ich bei mir nur an Gabel, Reifen und Bremse..aner 14,blubb Kilo.. da werde ich wohl nicht hinkommen.. naja.. bin ja selbst kein Leichtgewicht.. Hauptsache, es hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mane87 (12. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ist es auch. Den Berg hoch bin ich auch mit nem 17kg Freak gekommen.
> 
> es sind halt primär die Reifen so schwer. Nen Satz Muddy Marys drauf und wir sind bei 14,5-14,6kg...




Ah super, danke für die Info!

Wollte dich eh schon fragen was die Michelins denn so wiegen, weil sie mir total unbekannt sind!

Ich glaub ich muss mir im Sommer/Herbst ein Fanes bestellen 

Nur ne Testfahrt muss ich vorher irgendwo eine machen!!


----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Wollte dich eh schon fragen was die Michelins denn so wiegen, weil sie mir total unbekannt sind!



der C32 wiegt 15xxgr und der C24 12xxgr.


----------



## Piefke (12. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> der C32 wiegt 15xxgr und der C24 12xxgr.


Ganz schön heftig für ein Enduro


----------



## Osti (12. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftig für ein Enduro



ja, zum Kilometer schrubben ist das nix. 

das Einsatzgebiet ist aber auch ziemlich klar abgesteckt, für den Rest habe ich noch das Fritzz


----------



## Piefke (12. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ja, zum Kilometer schrubben ist das nix.
> 
> das Einsatzgebiet ist aber auch ziemlich klar abgesteckt, für den Rest habe ich noch das Fritzz


Ich hab mein Fritzz für die Fanes abgeschafft und für gröbere Sachen noch meine Wildsau.


----------



## wartool (13. April 2011)

ich hätte noch 2 noobige Fragen in die Runde der Fanes-nutzer, die auch den Acros Steuersatz beim Jü bestellt hatten... Ist es wirklich richtig, dass es auf der Unterseite keinen "klassischen" Gabelkonus mehr gibt... sondern eine naja.. nennen wir es mal Scheibe mit ner Dichtung und auf der Oberseite passend zur Schräge im Lager eine Erhöhung mit ner Fase dran? - sieht irgendwie nicht sooo vertrauenerweckend aus.. hatte aber noch nie nen  Tapered-SS / und scon gar keinen mit Adapter auf 1 1/8.
Was mir noch auffällt ist der kleine Luftspalt, der sich zwischen oberer, sowie unterer Abdeckkappeund dem verpresseten Teil der SS ergibt... ist das bei Euch auch so? Man kann dadurch deutlich die rote Dichtung sehen. Ich fürchte, ich bin Hope-verwöhnt *gg*


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. April 2011)

Die kliene Fase, fällt so klein aus, da das untere Lager bauartbedingt  wenig Lager Spiel hat.
Durch die Reduzierung wirds dann halt eine "Platte". 
Der Luftspalt ist kein Spalt, sondern damit sitzt die Dichtung zwar schleifend, wird aber nicht zwerquetscht, damit sie nicht verschleißt oder sich die Reibung erhöht. Hinter der Dichtung gibts dann noch einen Erhöhung im Gegenstück, damit alles dicht wird.Einfach alles gut fetten, damit sich keine Kondenswasser festsetztenn kann, Lagerspiel einstellen und den Steuersatz vergessen. 
Den Vergleich zu Hop hab ich auch mal angestellt, hab dann aber acros genommen.


----------



## wartool (13. April 2011)

Danke Moonboot.. so dachte ich es mir auch.. wollte nur die Bestätigung.. 

THX


----------



## r0ckZ (13. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


>


eigentlich ein sehr geiler aufbau - aber warum der dämpfer und keine kefü? vorrangig der dämpfer ... wie viel wiegst du?
der rest ist recht durchdacht und wäre so auch was für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (13. April 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> eigentlich ein sehr geiler aufbau - aber warum der dämpfer und keine kefü? vorrangig der dämpfer ... wie viel wiegst du?
> der rest ist recht durchdacht und wäre so auch was für mich.



Kefü warte ich erst mal auf die vom Jü, die entsprechenden Bohrungen sind ja bereits vorhanden. Evt bastel ich aus selber was.

Den Dämpfer hatte ich bereits vor der Fanes. Er funktioniert ja eigentlich sehr gut und ist leicht. Ob er zum Fanes passt muss ich noch testen, beim rumrollen scheint er sehr linear zu sein... der Monarch Plus, den ich zur Fanes geordert habe, kommt in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> Kefü warte ich erst mal auf die vom Jü, die entsprechenden Bohrungen sind ja bereits vorhanden. Evt bastel ich aus selber was.



Bin da auch schon am überlegen, ob man da nicht was nettes aus thermisch verformbarem  Carbon zimmern kann, man braucht ja nur einen 90° winkel...


----------



## floindahouse (13. April 2011)

ich glaube das erste fanes in berlin wurde gesichtet:







flo


----------



## Nill (13. April 2011)

GEIL !!!! und morgen klappt ?! 16.50


----------



## schwerter (13. April 2011)

floindahouse schrieb:


> ich glaube das erste fanes in berlin wurde gesichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## Piefke (13. April 2011)

floindahouse schrieb:


> ich glaube das erste fanes in berlin wurde gesichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> flo


Ich erkenn da gewisse Ähnlichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (13. April 2011)

Zum Thema Kettenführung. Jürgen hat mir nochmal bestätigt das seine Lösung noch was dauert. Ist ja viel liegen geblieben und ein bißchen Urlaub hat er sich ja verdient.

Sobald Ihr was schönes gebastelt habt postet das mal. Andrerseits überlege ich die Bionicon c/guide Kettenführung zu benutzen. Das Ding ist unschlagbar leicht und sieht ganz funktionell aus.


----------



## floindahouse (14. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich erkenn da gewisse Ähnlichkeiten



ja ich auch


----------



## Freakrider82 (14. April 2011)

Hi hab ma ne Frage weis jemand ungefähr wie lang man warten muss oder mit was für ein Paketdienst der JÜ die Rahmen losschickt....Dienstag wurde der Rahmen losgeschickt könnte ich die Woche damit noch rechnen...Sorry für die Frage is mein erster Alutech Rahmen....


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. April 2011)

Meiner war 19h mit DHL unterwegs.Du bekommst auch eine tracking number, wenn es dem Packetdienst übergeben wurde.


----------



## wartool (14. April 2011)

meiner wurde letzten Samstag beim Jürgen abgeholt.. und am Dienstag kam er bei mir an..


----------



## Piefke (14. April 2011)

Der JÜ verschickt mit DHL, hast du keine Paket-Nr. bekommen?
Mein Rahmen hat einen Tag bebraucht, aber das Teil, das der JÜ am Dienstag für mich verschickt hat, ist auch noch nicht da.
Aber in dieser Woche wirds auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## Freakrider82 (14. April 2011)

Hab es übern Händler gemacht....ich hoffe ma der komt heute....


----------



## Piefke (14. April 2011)

Mein Paket, das der Jü am Di losgeschickt hat, ist gerade gekommen.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (14. April 2011)

hier nochmal in besser:


----------



## Piefke (14. April 2011)

Welche Einstellungen fahrt ihr so bevorzugt?
Ich mag:
Radstand ganz kurz
Federweg 170 mm bei 160 mm Fox 36 VAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (14. April 2011)

Radstand: kurz
Federweg 170mm hinten / 180mm vorne
lenkwinkel wird noch über das angleset eingestellt
...


----------



## ibislover (14. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> hier nochmal in besser:...


besser?
ein bike mit aufgestelltem vorderrad abzulichten ist wohl die schlechteste aller arten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. April 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> ein bike mit aufgestelltem vorderrad abzulichten ist wohl die schlechteste aller arten.



Und ich habe mir schon wieder gedacht wie die Lenkwinkeldaten aus der Geometrietabelle nur stimmen können... danke, ich hätt's übersehen! 

Schick schick...!


----------



## FloriLori (14. April 2011)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> hier nochmal in besser:


Wow so hätte ich es mir auch aufgebaut ein absolutes Traumbike.
Ja nur als armer Student...


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> besser?
> ein bike mit aufgestelltem vorderrad abzulichten ist wohl die schlechteste aller arten.





Ich finde dass es klasse aussieht....


----------



## hanswurst (14. April 2011)

deshalb hat es auch ein besseres foto (und lrs) verdient.
ohne aufgebocktes vr und bitte die antriebsseite.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (14. April 2011)

kommt gleich... ich wiege 95 kg und da fahre ich lieber die sx (sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht ;-) )....


----------



## _-lupin-_ (14. April 2011)

sorry nur handyfotos:


----------



## goin (14. April 2011)

Tach Zusammen,

hier mein Fanes Signature #01. 







[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Meine Personenwaage sagt 15,5 kg; allerdings mit Schläuchen, die fliegen noch raus. Züge werden bei Gelegenheit noch gekürzt, Größe ist "M".

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goin (14. April 2011)

o.k.; das mit den Bildern muss ich wohl noch üben.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke


----------



## Piefke (14. April 2011)

goins Fanes


----------



## mane87 (14. April 2011)

Sehhhhhhhr schön!!!

Gewicht?


----------



## goin (14. April 2011)

Momentan ca 15,5; steht in  			#*1887*; Piefke war so nett mir das Bild reinzustellen.
Danke übrigens!


----------



## trailterror (14. April 2011)

Steht doch da!  15,5...

Schickes teil


----------



## mane87 (14. April 2011)

goin schrieb:


> Momentan ca 15,5; steht in  			#*1887*; Piefke war so nett mir das Bild reinzustellen.
> Danke übrigens!



Sorry, überlesen!

Lyric Coil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goin (14. April 2011)

ist ne solo air dh


----------



## RSR2K (14. April 2011)

Hi,

@goin, sehr nice. So würde mein raw Aufbau auch aussehen. Das elox blau mit raw kommt sehr geil rüber. Das erinnert mich immer an den Propain Proto, die Kombo geht mir setdem auch nicht mehr aus dem Kopp. Das 1.5 sieht auch um Welten besser aus. Glückwunsch!

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2011)

@ -lupin- Ich bin mal so frei hoffe es ist recht...

Mal etwas an den Reglern gedreht aber viel mehr kann man da nicht rausholen ...

*-lupin- sein Fanes...*


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. April 2011)

Das Bike ist verdammt schick aber die Fotos sind des Aufbaus leider absolut nicht würdig. Ich verstehe nur nicht, was die Leute immer an den Mavic Systemlaufrädern finden 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _-lupin-_ (14. April 2011)

naja... er hält meine 95kg aus ;-)

habe ja noch andere LRS aber Gewicht/Preis/Stabilität ist halt gut...

aber wird bald ausgetauscht (ca 3 monate ;-) )

@[email protected]: danke dir... 

folgendes wird noch geändert:

RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze (unterwegs)
Formula TheOne VerstellKit
Formula Matchmaker (oder wie die bei Formula heisen)
Schalt/Bremsleitungen werden der optik wegen einheitlich
Griffe
Vorbau


aber ich muss sagen, fährt sich echt geil


----------



## Wurzelmann (14. April 2011)

Die Protobilder haben mir nie richtig gefallen wollen und eigentlich dachte ich in schwarz kommt es vielleicht besser. 

Aber die Raw Aufbauten, die ich jetzt sehe, vor allem mit Coildämpfern, gefallen mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut 

Gratulation an alle und viel Spass mit Euren neuen Spielzeugen


----------



## _-lupin-_ (14. April 2011)

laut der waage eines bekannten stand ne 13 am anfang, kann es aber nicht wirklich glauben.... meld mich später nochmal wenn ich eine genaue waage gefunden habe ....


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. April 2011)

das wär mal ne sache ! Denn mit hs , vivid und dicker fox kanns fast unmöglich unter 14.5 sein! Trotzdem schöner und funktioneller aufbau !


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. April 2011)

@lupin
Seh ich das richtig, das angleset ist auf +-0°?
Sind die Felgenaufkleber entfernbar? 
Lenkerendstopfen sind prima, wenn man sich nicht den Torso durchstanzen will.

goin, sehr schöner Aufbau bei passendem Gewicht. daumen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


>



Super schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. April 2011)

@Piefke
das Farbkonzept mit den blauen Scheiben erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Nicht lieber rot?


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. April 2011)

Des ist goins bike.


----------



## ollo (15. April 2011)

.... das blau der Scheiben passt zum Sattelklemmkopf .......ich finde es sehr schön, sehr aufgeräumt und die grauen Zughüllen/ Bremsleitungen passen auch perfekt zum RAW


----------



## RSR2K (15. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Piefke
> das Farbkonzept mit den blauen Scheiben erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Nicht lieber rot?



Es sind zudem ja auch noch blaue Naben und ein blauer Lenker montiert.

Ich bin mal so frei:





mfg


----------



## _-lupin-_ (15. April 2011)

@Moonboot42: angleset ist auf 0,5... ;-)
Griffe werden noch ausgetauscht.

wg. felge. das weise sind keine aufkleber ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. April 2011)

ah so, na wenns aufgedruckt ist, hilft aceton, es sei denn du willst sie bald verkaufen.


----------



## goin (15. April 2011)

hi,

danke; freut mich, dass es euch gefällt!
@scylla; hatte keine lust auf rot, und das blau gefällt mir jetzt richtig gut 

ingo

ach ja, danke nochmal fürs bilder reinstellen...


----------



## scylla (15. April 2011)

von vorn betrachtet macht's sinn 

seitlich war halt nur das rot vom alutech logo, den felgen und dem dämpfer zu sehen


----------



## biker-wug (15. April 2011)

Schönes Fanes, bis jetzt der schönste Aufbau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. April 2011)

der schönste in raw, das stimmt.
aber sonst liegt elox schwarz definitiv vorne.


----------



## pommes5 (15. April 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> By the way, wer hat den noch was anderes außer raw, schwarz oder rot genommen?



echt niemand sonst?


----------



## ollo (15. April 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> echt niemand sonst?



doch ich..... in GRAU.....nur leider hat der Jü es Heute nicht geschafft die Graue Maus wieder in den Karton zu sperren und weg zuschicken ......ich bin geknickt..... und muß schon wieder in den Schuppen Teile abstauben


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2011)

Jeder Aufbau für sich ist der Hammer
Absolut klasse


----------



## lhampe (15. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> doch ich..... in GRAU.....nur leider hat der Jü es Heute nicht geschafft die Graue Maus wieder in den Karton zu sperren und weg zuschicken ......ich bin geknickt..... und muß schon wieder in den Schuppen Teile abstauben



Wie jetzt, Grau, das ist doch meine Farbe
Irgendwie scheint mein Rad wohl das letze zu sein das ausgeliefert wird. So kommt ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit zusammen. Da läuft bei meinen Teilen bald die Garantie ab.


----------



## Piefke (16. April 2011)

Grau ist doch keine Farbe - fast noch schlimmer als schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Grau, das ist doch meine Farbe
> Irgendwie scheint mein Rad wohl das letze zu sein das ausgeliefert wird. So kommt ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit zusammen. Da läuft bei meinen Teilen bald die Garantie ab.




ist es ein RAL 7039 oder eher Mausgrau, Staubgrau, Blaugrau, Aschgrau, Bermudaschortgrau 


@Piefke
Grau ist gar keine Farbe  Mist,......hat mich wieder einer bequatscht


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (16. April 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Grau, das ist doch meine Farbe
> Irgendwie scheint mein Rad wohl das letze zu sein das ausgeliefert wird. So kommt ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit zusammen. Da läuft bei meinen Teilen bald die Garantie ab.



Ne tut mir leid für dich meins wird wohl das letzte sein, noch dazu in Raw.  Stand nich irgendwo mal was von 10 Jahren Lieferzeit? Oder war das im Trabbi Fred?


----------



## lhampe (16. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ist es ein RAL 7039 oder eher Mausgrau, Staubgrau, Blaugrau, Aschgrau, Bermudaschortgrau



Ich habe (falsch, werde irgendwann noch mal bekommen) Basaltgrau RAL7012 'Unterwasser-Tarnfarbe der Bundesmarine'. Passt ja eigentlich nicht. Bin Pazifist und Wasserscheu, aber über Basalt schreddern ist gut!


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

ein Osternest füllendes Fahrgerät für die Dame des Hauses........Gewicht kommt noch...ich kann immer nur schrauben wenn die Lady das Gebäude verlassen hat


----------



## 861markus (16. April 2011)

Oh, cool, willst Du mich heiraten?


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Oh, cool, willst Du mich heiraten?



pfui Spinne........oder warte mal..... haste Fotos


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

tja lars hampe, es sind noch 4 rahmen beim beschichter...deins leider auch.
ich frage montag nach was status ist.
böser wolf soll mich mal anrufen. QR5/10/rohloff ist nicht lieferbar.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

bitte


----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. April 2011)

Dann werde ich das AM -wenn es denn mal kommt- in Schwarz nehmen, sieht mom am geilsten aus. 

Gibts zum Am eigentlich schon paar Daten wegen Gewicht und Preis? oder noch zu viel zu tun mit dem Enduro??

Ansonsten alles Top hier


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2011)

@ollo: 2 Fanes, eins für dich und eins für die Holde, ist ja krass!! Was ist das deiner Frau für ne Rahmenhöhe?
Schöner Aufbau übrigens!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (16. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> tja lars hampe, es sind noch 4 rahmen beim beschichter...deins leider auch.



Da ich ja weiß das Mr. Murphy mein bester Freund ist hatte ich mich mental eh auf nächste Woche eingestellt. Sonst müßte ich ja womöglich noch bei dem schönen Wetter schrauben;-) Muß jetzt zum biken halt noch die alte Möhre herhalten. Nur an der Eisdiele kann ich nicht vorbei cruisen...


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @ollo: 2 Fanes, eins für dich und eins für die Holde, ist ja krass!! Was ist das deiner Frau für ne Rahmenhöhe?
> Schöner Aufbau übrigens!!




Danke.....ist ein M mit S Sitzrohr und 2 gingen auch nur, weil eines Geschlachtet und noch verkauft wird und man soll es nicht glauben über Monate / Jahre sich irgendwelche  Original verpackten Ersatzteile in irgendwelchen Kisten angesammelt hat .....erschreckend   aber auch blöd sind halt keine Ersatzteile mehr da


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2011)

Vermute mal, du schlachtest dein 901, oder??

Das mit den vielen Teilen im Keller kenn ich, hab mir davon letztes Jahr ein billiges hardtail aufgebaut, für den Kindersitz der Tochter!!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Vermute mal, du schlachtest dein 901, oder??
> 
> Das mit den vielen Teilen im Keller kenn ich, hab mir davon letztes Jahr ein billiges hardtail aufgebaut, für den Kindersitz der Tochter!!


 
oder du nimmst das , wenn es passt :
sofort zum listenpreis + 49.- euro für 1,5" KR erhältlich
größe L, schwarz eloxal, ausfallenden 10 oder 12x135, sowie 12x142mm möglich,
zzgl. evt. dämpfer
grüße derJÜ


----------



## hanswurst (16. April 2011)

black is beautiful!


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Vermute mal, du schlachtest dein 901, oder??
> 
> ....!



jup, es war ein für MICH unpassendes Bike...........kleiner Nachtrag zu Frau ollos Fanes....13,86 Kg inkl. Pedale (445g)  gerade mal ein Kilo schwerer wie ihr Liteville 301 mit 120/ 130 mm Federweg und sehr leichten Laufrädern


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2011)

Das Gewicht ist ne Ansage!! Wie baust Du deins auf, mehr Richtung Tour oder mehr Richtung Park?

Was ist das für ne Kurbel, bei deiner Frau!!


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ne Ansage!! Wie baust Du deins auf, mehr Richtung Tour oder mehr Richtung Park?
> 
> Was ist das für ne Kurbel, bei deiner Frau!!




das Enduro ist wohl eher nichts für den Park, da kommt noch ein weiteres von Alutech aus der Fanes Serie, der Freerider......Jürgen war mal so Nett und hat mich Spieken lassen, wird auch was feines, liegt aber noch etwas in der Zukunft, erst mal das Fanes AM......

Mein Fanes wird ein 160 / 160 Aufbau (grob geschätzt um die 14,8 Kg) , für "gemäßigtes" Bergab, Richtung  Bike Attack, also schöne Altherren Freerideevents, Trailriden in den Bergen, Harz-"Touren" usw.   Alternativ für die Reinen Gondeltouren 180 / 170 mm  ........... die Kurbel ist eine Truvativ AKA (Mittlere KB Stronglight mit 34 Zähnen "Nachgerüstet) Preiswert und mit 830g inkl. Innenlager gut für das Gesamtgewicht......was mir beim Original erst aufgefallen ist, sie ist gebürstet und passt perfekt zum Fanes in Eloxal, das hat auch so leichte "Bürstspuren"


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

will jetzt nicht zu viel verraten aber die maus ist aufgetaucht und sagt ostern geht klar...bzw. ab späten nachmittag kann sie gemolken werden die maus. da muss der ollo nur noch die maus bekommen...
daJÜ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. April 2011)

???????????????

Du sprechen in Rätseln kleiner Padawan.


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> will jetzt nicht zu viel verraten aber die maus ist aufgetaucht und sagt ostern geht klar...bzw. ab späten nachmittag kann sie gemolken werden die maus. da muss der ollo nur noch die maus bekommen...
> daJÜ




 ich werd verrückt, ist sie doch wieder aufgetaucht.....dann geh ich gleich mal den Käfig fegen......vielleicht hol ich sie lieber selber ab, ne ne ne nur sorgen mit dem Viechzeug


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> ???????????????
> 
> Du sprechen in Rätseln kleiner Padawan.




nein ist eher ein...."Jüüü beenden mußt du was du angefangen hast...."


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> nein ist eher ein...."Jüüü beenden mußt du was du angefangen hast...."


 
hier ist ende der geihemsprache, ollos große maus ist wieder da, war zwar nie richtig weg aber in teilen...wie auch immer


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

in natura ist der farbton etwas heller...halt mausgrau


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> hier ist ende der geihemsprache, ollos große maus ist wieder da, war zwar nie richtig weg aber in teilen...wie auch immer



boah Schei$$e.... die Maus ist da .......ich muß los, hab eh gerade Langeweile 


im ersten Augenblick dachte ich schade das das T im Alutech nicht Rot ist und im zweiten jahaha geht auch und zur Not wird ein Rotes eingeklebt ......man ist das Fies, da lungert die Maus in Bistensee rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> in natura ist der farbton etwas heller...halt mausgrau



QUARZGRAU soviel Zeit muß sein


----------



## MO_Thor (16. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 13,86 Kg inkl. Pedale (445g)  gerade mal ein Kilo schwerer wie ihr Liteville 301 mit 120/ 130 mm Federweg und sehr leichten Laufrädern


und


ollo schrieb:


> grob geschätzt um die 14,8 Kg


lassen in mir die Frage aufkommen, wieviel genau denn nun ein Fanes-Rahmen in M wiegt. 
Ich hab hier im Thread nie n explizites Gewicht gefunden. Es war immer nur so ein "rund um die 3,x kg...."


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> und
> 
> lassen in mir die Frage aufkommen, wieviel genau denn nun ein Fanes-Rahmen in M wiegt.
> Ich hab hier im Thread nie n explizites Gewicht gefunden. Es war immer nur so ein "rund um die 3,x kg...."




mein Fanes wird ein XL deswegen die 14,8 .......und wenn der Jü noch Licht in der Werkstatt hätte wäre ich schon auf dem Weg um die Maus zu holen, dann könnte ich Dir zumindest für ein XL ein Gewicht geben


----------



## jan84 (16. April 2011)

Ist eigentlich absehbar wann die "Serienfanes" verfügbar sind?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich absehbar wann die "Serienfanes" verfügbar sind?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 
ich hoffe auf anfang juni und wenn es dann mitte juni wird aus auch immer noch gut, aber genaueres kann ich erst mitteilen wenn die dinger im container aufm weg zu uns sind
derjü


----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2011)

so da ich ja der einzige mit rohloff bin(ok es gibt noch nen schweizer) heißt es warten 
ich bin halt ein sonderling 


naja es sind ja noch 
n 2souls 
n pulcro und 
n fixie hier zum fahrn 

ach ja n last herb am  
zum testen steht ja auch rum 

der vorteil ist mein rahmen ist ausgehärtet wenn er kommt


@ollo  
haste den rahmen deiner frau mal gewogen 
weil meiner wir auch m mit s sitzrohr


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> boah Schei$$e.... die Maus ist da .......ich muß los, hab eh gerade Langeweile
> 
> 
> im ersten Augenblick dachte ich schade das das T im Alutech nicht Rot ist und im zweiten jahaha geht auch und zur Not wird ein Rotes eingeklebt ......man ist das Fies, da lungert die Maus in Bistensee rum


 
ja hol ab...hier stapeln sich die fanes gerade heute im büro...nr. 6 ist gerade mir zugelaufen...bild auf FB


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> .........
> derjü



ich hab LANGEWEILE


----------



## der-gute (16. April 2011)

ich nicht!


----------



## mane87 (16. April 2011)

Von FB geklaut












Sehhhhhhhr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. April 2011)

Das weiße is ja man geil!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. April 2011)

Wenn das die Serientünche ist, finde ich es prima!
Gut das das Steuerrohr was abbekommt, sieht sonst nackig aus. Das würde meiner schwarzen Fanes gut stehen, in schwarz.


----------



## trailterror (16. April 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Von FB geklaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, hat was


----------



## checkb (16. April 2011)

@Ollo

Viel Spass mit der Maus und mit Frau Ollo. Da muss ick ja mal langsam wieder uff ne Schwuckenronda bei Euch vorbei kommen. 

checkb


----------



## ollo (16. April 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> @Ollo
> 
> Viel Spass mit der Maus und mit Frau Ollo. Da muss ick ja mal langsam wieder uff ne Schwuckenronda bei Euch vorbei kommen.
> 
> checkb




oh ja ähm genau die Schwucken, da war doch noch anderes Sportgerät im Schuppen ........wenn die Maus den mal da ist, geht es in den Harz, Fanes Einreiten ..... im Moment aber lungert Sie Nakisch vor Jürgen seiner Fototapete rum....Motiv weißer Strand auf weißem Grund


----------



## Osti (16. April 2011)

so, heute zum ersten mal das Fanes auf ner kleinen 600hm Runde ausgeführt. 

ich bin echt beeindruckt, wie gut sich das Teil den Berg hoch pedalieren lässt! Hatte extra die 170mm Einstellung gewählt, mit der 180mm Totem ca. 4cm runter gebunden. Ich musste am RP23 nicht mal den Propedal-Hebel umlegen, der Hinterbau war traumhaft ruhig. Einzig wenn man in den Wiegetritt geht, sackt er etwas weg, aber selbst das hält sich in Grenzen. Der Rp23 passt mMn übrigens hervorragend zum Hinterbau.

Bergab liegt das Ding dann ziemlich satt, v.a. Anliegerkurven und flowige Sachen scheint das Fanes zu lieben. Fühlt sich bergab eher wie ein Mini-DH statt Enduro an, man kanns Gas auf jeden Fall gut stehen lassen. 

Wo viel Licht ist, ist auch etwas (subjektiver) Schatten. Mein Freak hatte vorher mit ner 180er Gabel und steilem Lenkwinkel ne sehr hohe Front und nen hohes Tretlager, da gewöhnt man sich im Laufe der Jahre brutal dran. Mir kam die Front anfangs sehr tief vor und auch das Tretlager. Hatte mehrfach Bodenkontakt mit dem Bash und Pedalen, da es einfach sehr krass unterschiedlich zum Freak ist. An sehr steilen Stellen und Absätzen habe ich mich daher noch unsicher gefühlt, da sich das Fanes hier definitiv anders fährt. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich ne 180mm Gabel perfekt in dem Rahmen macht, mit ner 160mm möchte ich bei dem tiefen Tretlager und der flachen Front nicht unterwegs sein 

In der Gesamtsumme sind die Fahreigenschaften aber sehr geil! Das ist dem Jü und dem Stefan was ganz feines gelungen. 

die Selbstbau Kettenführung hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert, den Tip hatte ich vom KäptnFR, werde ich morgen mal nen Foto von machen.

PS: das grün-metallic Fanes ist ja mal Porno! Das wäre genau mein Fall


----------



## Spirit_Moon (16. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ne Ansage!! Wie baust Du deins auf, mehr Richtung Tour oder mehr Richtung Park?
> 
> Was ist das für ne Kurbel, bei deiner Frau!!



Für den Aufbau, finde ich das Rad schon eher schwer. Nicht böse gemeint, wenn es sich dafür schön fährt, aber leicht ist das auf keinen Fall


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2011)

Find ich eigentlich net, da ja einfach der Rahmen nicht so ultraleicht ist. Auch den Aufbau find ich stimmig, vorausgesetzt, die Winkel passen mit der kurzen Gabel. Aber das kann man ja nur erFAHREN.


----------



## Piefke (16. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ich bin echt beeindruckt, wie gut sich das Teil den Berg hoch pedalieren lässt! Hatte extra die 170mm Einstellung gewählt, mit der 180mm Totem ca. 4cm runter gebunden. Ich musste am RP23 nicht mal den Propedal-Hebel umlegen, der Hinterbau war traumhaft ruhig. Einzig wenn man in den Wiegetritt geht, sackt er etwas weg, aber selbst das hält sich in Grenzen. Der Rp23 passt mMn übrigens hervorragend zum Hinterbau.


Ich find den Hinterbau auch genial bergauf. Meinen Roco Coil TST R lass ich fast immer offen im TST und ärger mich schon fast, keinen WC genommen zu haben.



Osti schrieb:


> Wo viel Licht ist, ist auch etwas (subjektiver) Schatten. Mein Freak  hatte vorher mit ner 180er Gabel und steilem Lenkwinkel ne sehr hohe  Front und nen hohes Tretlager, da gewöhnt man sich im Laufe der Jahre  brutal dran. Mir kam die Front anfangs sehr tief vor und auch das  Tretlager. Hatte mehrfach Bodenkontakt mit dem Bash und Pedalen, da es  einfach sehr krass unterschiedlich zum Freak ist. An sehr steilen  Stellen und Absätzen habe ich mich daher noch unsicher gefühlt, da sich  das Fanes hier definitiv anders fährt. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass  sich ne 180mm Gabel perfekt in dem Rahmen macht, mit ner 160mm möchte  ich bei dem tiefen Tretlager und der flachen Front nicht unterwegs sein


Das mit der tiefen Front und dem tiefen Tretlager ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich bin von daher froh, keinen flacheren Lenker als 30 mm genommen zu haben.
Das tiefe Tretlager werde ich durch 2fach und 170 mm Kurbeln kompensieren.
Ich fahr zur Zeit 160 mm an der Front und möchte eigentlich nicht auf 180 mm gehen, da dann der Unterschied zur Wildsau nicht mehr da ist.


Osti schrieb:


> In der Gesamtsumme sind die Fahreigenschaften aber sehr geil! Das ist dem Jü und dem Stefan was ganz feines gelungen.
> 
> die Selbstbau Kettenführung hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert, den Tip  hatte ich vom KäptnFR, werde ich morgen mal nen Foto von machen.
> 
> PS: das grün-metallic Fanes ist ja mal Porno! Das wäre genau mein Fall


Find ich auch.
Fotos bitte!!!
Mir kommt da grad eine Idee zur Farbe: Rahmen: british racing green und weiße Felgen + Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (17. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint, wenn es sich dafür schön fährt, aber leicht ist das auf keinen Fall



Bedenke der Rahmen ist KEINE Coladose und hier müssen auch nicht massenweise Bilder von verdellten Oberrohren zensiert werden 
Leicht ist schön und gut,aber wenns nicht hält dann sch... ich drauf!

Schöne Aufbauten hier,ein hochintressantes Bike


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. April 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Bedenke der Rahmen ist KEINE Coladose und hier müssen auch nicht massenweise Bilder von verdellten Oberrohren zensiert werden
> 
> Leicht ist schön und gut,aber wenns nicht hält dann sch... ich drauf!



Das ist auch nicht das Thema, ich empfinde das Rahmengewicht einfach nicht mehr als zeitgemäß. Die Dellen(problematik) sehe ich in Zeiten von Kohlefaseranbauteilen und Kohlefaserrahmen als eher drittrangig an. Das ein (massiver) schwerer Rahmen kein Allheilmittel ist, hat man ja bei den Streben des Fanes gesehen. 

Ich habe mal ein Bild von fuzzballs Scratch (13.6 kg) "geklaut". So in etwa würde ich mir das Gewicht/Komponenten-Verhältniss für ein Rad dieser Kategorie vorstellen. 











BlackDiver schrieb:


> Schöne Aufbauten hier,ein hochintressantes Bike



Stimmt, sind einige schöne Räder dabei, der graue Rahmen vom ollo sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## ollo (17. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> ...........vorausgesetzt, die Winkel passen mit der kurzen Gabel. Aber das kann man ja nur erFAHREN.




ganz so kurz ist sie nicht ......RS wird immer großzügiger mit den Federwegszugaben......anstelle der 150 hat sie knapp 160 mm und die Standrohre sind 165 lang  passt gut zu den 160 im Heck (und mit 1752g passt sie um so besser) ...... für die 170 im Heck steht hier auch noch das passenden Ferdergerät rum .......wenn die Portokasse nicht so ausgeräumt wäre gingen auch noch gut 880g weniger, aber wozu, die Vorteile der Fahreigenschaften kompensieren das etwas höhere Gewicht.... wie Du schon geschrieben hast, passt alles gut zusammen  

@Spirit

AKA Kurbel im Vergleich zur XTR (ich seh da noch ein paar XTR Teile), Eggbeater Pedale im Vergleich zu den Flats (Ok Rubber Queen drauf und Kefü) , komm schon 260 g das sind echt Nuancen  ......ist das Trek ein Plastikrahmen ? mit dem Lack lässt sich das schwer erkennen......und die Kettenstreben, das hatte nichts mit Massiv zu tun sondern falsch berechnete Rohre bzw. nicht Belastungsgerecht ausgelegt, das Fanes wird leichter, der Rahmen hat eine Menge Potential.


----------



## 861markus (17. April 2011)

Das sieht ja mal endgeil aus, wie heißt die Farbe?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. April 2011)

Limegrün lasur.

der lichtgraue rahmen auf FB sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2011)

Das Limegrün ist der Hammer!
Mit schwarzen Teilen und ein paar kleinen roten Akzenten aufgebaut 

@ollo
was meinst du mit "das Fanes wird leichter..."?
Dass es sich lohnt, noch ein bisschen zu warten? Fanes Mk2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. April 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja hol ab...hier stapeln sich die fanes gerade heute im büro...nr. 6 ist gerade mir zugelaufen...bild auf FB



verdammt wieso lese ich das jetzt erst


----------



## ollo (17. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> .....
> @ollo
> was meinst du mit "das Fanes wird leichter..."?
> Dass es sich lohnt, noch ein bisschen zu warten? Fanes Mk2?



Hi Scylla
so wie ich Jürgen verstanden habe wird noch ein wenig Modifiziert, bringt aber schon die Erfahrung mit den ersten Rahmen mit sich und ob sich da das warten lohnt  oder Du wartest auf das AM ......du kennst es ja selber, erster Aufbau so leicht wie möglich und dann wird aufgerüstet  und irgendwann wieder abgerüstet, so ein Fahrrad ist doch eine Endlosschleife an Veränderungsprozessen  "rangeschraubt, abgeschraubt, rangeschraubt etc...."


----------



## _-lupin-_ (17. April 2011)

kleines update:

ROCK SHOX Reverb Sattelstütze,
CrankBrothers Iodine Vorbau
CrankBrothers Carbon Lenker


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (17. April 2011)

Hallo,das Fanes sieht so richtig geil aus, gefällt mir gut, ich bekomme meins(soll)diese Woche, aber jetzt habe ich beim lesen Bauch schmerzen bekommen da die rede(ein paar seiten weiter hinten) von schleifenden Dämpfern...schleifenden Ketten u. Reifen die am Hinterbau schleifen-das hört sich ja irgendwie übel an. ist das bei mehreren Fanes Rahmen der Fall o. ist das ein einzelfall? könnt ihr mir hierzu etwas schreiben bin neu hier im Forum, vielen Dank


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. April 2011)

Mein pummel Vivid Air schleift nicht.
Meine 9fach und die aktuelle 10fach Kette schleift nicht mal ansatzweise. 
Mein Ardent 2.4 schleift auch nicht.

Da gibt es ein paar ungünstige Kombinationen, aber die sowas kann dir bei jedem Rahmen passieren. Erstmal dranbauen was du so hast und schauen obs paßt.

Keine Panik.


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2011)

MeinDämpfer: Roco TST coil
meine Kette: 3 x 9fach
mein Reifen: Ardent 2,4

nichts schleift.


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (17. April 2011)

Hallo Piefke u. Moonboot42,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, das beruhigt mich jetzt ein bischen, auf meinem Fanes soll eine 2-fach X0 komplett Gruppe verbaut werden die habe ich gleich mitgeordert, bin ja mal gespannt, man liest im Forum absolut positive Berichte ..aber auch negative z.b. das schleifende Dämpfer,Ketten etc....ich hoff das bei meinem Fanes nichts schleift!! mfg


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2011)

Welchen Dämpfer willst du nehmen?


----------



## Osti (17. April 2011)

hier mal nen Bild der "Syntace"-Kefü (hat nen Syntace Griff dran glauben müssen) 







das Teil funktioniert erschreckend simpel und gut. Vorwärts- Rückwärtstreten, Schalten, alles kein Problem und die Kette ist kein einziges mal versprungen etc. Auch nach 1100hm ist das Teil heute nicht verrutscht. 

und noch mal ein Foto zu artgerechter Haltung


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (17. April 2011)

den Rock Shox Monarch Plus.. soll am Donnerstag kommen, bin ja mal gespannt. Gabel RS Lyrik RC2DH 170mm variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergschdeigabua (17. April 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> hier mal nen Bild der "Syntace"-Kefü (hat nen Syntace Griff dran glauben müssen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fanes sieht heiß aus...das ist ja wie in der Folterkammer..ich will meis auch entlich haben, ich werde mir die Kettenführung v. Shaman(enduro)zulegen ich hoffe die taugt was...da die von Alutech ja noch in der Entwicklung ist.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. April 2011)

@Osti: hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du diesen Dämpfer gewählt hast ? Der Rest deines Fanes ist schon sehr stark in Richtung schwer und bergab ausgerichtet. 

btw. tolles Panorama, aber beim nächsten Mal drehst du die Gabel vorm Foto machen wieder voll raus


----------



## Osti (17. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @Osti: hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du diesen Dämpfer gewählt hast ?



den hatte ich mir übergangsweise geholt, bis der Monarch+ lieferbar ist. Ich überlege aber ernsthaft ihn drin zu behalten, da er sehr gut im Fanes funktioniert. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.

Außerdem, so schwer ist das Rad nun auch nicht geworden, geht recht gut bergauf


----------



## timtim (17. April 2011)

hallo @ osti , wirklich schönes rad , noch besser das bild mit natur dahinter.
allerdings vemisse ich doch auf der nahaufnahme mit bastelkettenführung  ein wenig die liebe zum detail , dafür hat doch der arme jü nicht nächtelang überstunden geschoben um dann solch ,aus meiner sicht ,wirklich unschöne nahaufnahmen von schrecklichen provisorien an nagelneuen bikes ansehen zu müssen.da fehlt mir irgendwie ein wenig sensibilität deinerseits. sorry ,xtr kurbel , ztr flow und hope bremse passen da nicht zusammen mit deinen "lösungen " .
ich hoffe es bleibt ein vorläufiges provisorium .es geht m.m. nach ,auch ein bischen  um deine glaubwürdigkeit .................
keine kritik ,nur eine anregung - trotzdem natürlich viel spaß mit dem bike !

gruß tim²

wer sein bike im forum blosstellt muß auch mit kritik rechnen ! logo.........


----------



## Osti (17. April 2011)

nun ja, ich gebe zu, dass es optisch kein Hit ist. Technisch funktioniert es jedoch 1a, es wiegt nur ein paar Gramm und bergauf stört das Teil überhaupt nicht, bzw es wird ja nur für die Abfahrt festgemacht. Ich hege den Verdacht, dass das kein Provisorium ist, sondern so bleibt 

die nächsten Tage kommt noch nen kurzes Schaltwerk, dann sieht der Winkel der Kette auch nicht mehr so krass aus


----------



## timtim (17. April 2011)

wie wäre es damit :

http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...5_275_119/ad/froogle/language/de/currency/EUR

doch etwas "eleganter"


----------



## scylla (17. April 2011)

ich dachte, hier gehts ums rad-fahren, nicht ums rad-pimpen 

oder: was funktioniert ist nicht kritikwürdig!


----------



## kalama (17. April 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> keine kritik ,nur eine anregung - ...





timtim schrieb:


> wer sein bike im forum blosstellt muß auch mit kritik rechnen !



hehe


----------



## timtim (18. April 2011)

ah , ertappt ! schließt sich aber nicht aus herr @kalama
und [email protected] hanswurst  ,ich steh voll auf deinem standpunkt ABER ,mir ging es darum dem @osti  zum überdenken seiner momentanen "konfiguration " zu bewegen .hier droht der hui und pfui - effekt , das kann man ja  durchaus machen ,publiziert man dann aber  nicht unbedingt.das dieses teil funktioniert was er da hat glaub ich ungesehen ABER .
ihr gebt 5000  für ein bike aus ohne mit der wimper zu zucken , dann sollte das auch stimmig sein ,und zwar bis ins detail !
oder geschätzte @scylla , warum müßen es unbedingt die syntace pedale sein es gibt zig modelle die auch halten und ihren zweck bestens erfüllen  sogar zum halben preis........

good night...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. April 2011)

Mehr Fanes Bilder und weniger Esoterik-Gequatsche, bitte


----------



## scylla (18. April 2011)

geschätzter Herr @Timtim, weil ich will, und weil ich mitnichten andere Leute dafür kritisiere, wenn sie verschronzte Wellgos an ihrem Bike haben 
@hanswurst aber sicher doch  ... schwarz, Größe M, kurze Pins, wenn du's genau wissen willst 

@osti 
ich find die Idee trotzdem gut... vielleicht gibt's so ein Teil demnächst auch mal an nem LV zu bewundern (Nachmacher )


----------



## lhampe (18. April 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> ...hier droht der hui und pfui - effekt , das kann man ja durchaus machen ,publiziert man dann aber nicht unbedingt.das dieses teil funktioniert was er da hat glaub ich ungesehen ABER .
> ihr gebt 5000  für ein bike aus ohne mit der wimper zu zucken , dann sollte das auch stimmig sein ,und zwar bis ins detail !
> ...


 
Da muß ich timtim recht geben. War echt erschrocken als ich das Foto gesehen habe. Sieht eher nach 'on trail repariert aus'. Am 1. April wäre für mich der Fall klar gewesen.


----------



## BlackDiver (18. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Bild von fuzzballs Scratch (13.6 kg) "geklaut". So in etwa würde ich mir das Gewicht/Komponenten-Verhältniss für ein Rad dieser Kategorie vorstellen.



Schraub all diese Teile ans Fanes und fertig! Ich vergleiche da die reinen Rahmengewichte denn die Komponenten nimmt jeder wie er sie braucht.Alleine pannensichere Reifen und eine Hammerschmidt bringen gut 1,5kg mehr ran,aber auf Abfahrten 50% mehr Fun!
Das Rahmengewicht fürs Fanes geht m.M. für "Freeride-Light" (so stehts auf der Homepage) voll in Ordnung,mal davon ausgehend das der Rahmen auch hält.


----------



## ollo (18. April 2011)

@Scylla.....zu spät der Herr OZM fährt so ein Eigenbau (der im übrigen schöner aussieht) schon etwas länger am Liteville ......by the way die bisherige Kettenführung  von Syntace gibt es auch seit Jahren bei Harley .....man sieht sie nur nicht weil eine Abdeckung drüber ist, schau an schau an 


tja @ Osti sieht wohl so aus als wenn Du Dein Fanes wegen nicht Art- und Bling Bling gerechten Teile wieder zurückgeben must......eine Alternative zu Deiner kettenführung gibt es in jedem Realmarkt  ......man man das geht hier ja schon los wie im .....Thread


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. April 2011)

bei Harley ist das aber keine *Ketten*führung sondern ne Riemenführung *klugschaiss_off*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (18. April 2011)

worum genau geht es hier eigentlich?

osti, für eine Interimslösung voll in Ordnung, vieleicht kriegste das Teil noch was zum Ketenblatt hin verschoben(in das Röhrchen eine Ausparung für die Zugführung schnitzen).


----------



## scylla (18. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> .....man man das geht hier ja schon los wie im .....Thread



sowas in der Art lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge 

mal hoffen dass der Jü seine Kefü besser hinkriegt als den Harley-Nachbau 

@ollo jetzt musst du nur noch verraten, was frau tun muss um so eine Fanes zu Ostern zu bekommen  Ich hab's jetzt das ganze Wochenende lang versucht... aber mein Schatz schenkt sich ja lieber selbst ein L...


----------



## ollo (18. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> sowas in der Art lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge
> 
> mal hoffen dass der Jü seine Kefü besser hinkriegt als den Harley-Nachbau
> 
> @ollo jetzt musst du nur noch verraten, was frau tun muss um so eine Fanes zu Ostern zu bekommen  Ich hab's jetzt das ganze Wochenende lang versucht... aber mein Schatz schenkt sich ja lieber selbst ein L...




Frau suche sich einen Männe mit Macke, das macht schon mal 80% aus...... wobei Du hast doch schon 3 sehr geeignete Räder für Bergab.....oder sind es mehr  ......vielleicht braucht es aber auch nur ein wenig Co Sponsoring, ein kleiner Anschubser also.....gerne mehr per PN wenn das Fanes Dein "Herzenswunsch" ist


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. April 2011)

so endlich den 1. ritt hinter mir

fazit: WOW

alles läuft perfekt von a-z

gabel und dämpfer laufen klasse in dem rahmen
hammerschmidt ebenfalls ohne probleme 
und nach der 1. ausfahrt möchte ich nicht mehr auf eine variostütze verzichten, was hab ich zeit ohne das teil verschwendet 

hier mal ein bild vom touren modus mit reverb und fizik aliante


----------



## ollo (18. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei Harley ist das aber keine *Ketten*führung sondern ne Riemenführung *klugschaiss_off*




war aber eine Kette und kein Riemen......zu sehen war das bei Ruhrpott Bikes, mag auch keine Harley gewesen sein, aber die Bauart der Kefü war zu 95% Identisch ....genug davon


----------



## Priest0r (18. April 2011)

super, terrassenjohnny


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2011)

@Johnny:

den Roco würd ich auch gerne mal in meinem Fanes Probe fahren...


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ...dämpfer laufen klasse in dem rahmen
> ...
> und nach der 1. ausfahrt möchte ich nicht mehr auf eine variostütze verzichten, was hab ich zeit ohne das teil verschwendet


Kann ich beides nur bestätigen.
Hast du während der Fahrt das TST verändert?


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hier mal ein bild vom touren modus mit reverb und fizik aliante



Schönes Rad. 

Mich würde bei Gelegenheit einmal interessieren, wie sich Deine Reifenkombi so macht, da Du der erste bist, den ich sehe, der den Advantage hinten und den Ardent vorne fährt, was ja durchaus Sinn machen kann.


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. April 2011)

mit tst hab ich rumgespielt
ohne wär es mir zu soft beim gerade aus und bergauf
geöffnet läuft der recht sahnig

wie bereits mal erwähnt sehe ich den sinn eher darin den advantage vorne zu fahren, das profil hat zu mir gesprochen und gesagt ich gehöre nach vorne
nee mal im ernst, werde die kombi irgendwann mal tauschen und gucken ob es anders herum besser geht, wobei der advantage ja irgendwo zwischen minion und high roller liegen soll, lt. maxxis (falls ich mich nicht irre) und beim advantage denke ich eher richtung enduro, was dann für mich heisst weniger rollwiderstand

keine ahnung was irgendwelche testberichte empfehlen, ich probiere dann lieber selber
und wie auch bereits erwähnt bin ich den ardent in pds als dh version am keiler gefahren und war recht überzeugt von dem teil 

bei der ersten fahrt ließ sich der advantage angenehm am hr fahren, machte irgendwie nicht den eindruck dass er zu viel widerstand hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (18. April 2011)

Einfach mal ausprobieren, Also mir kams so vor, das der Advantage mehr Bremstraktion und Seitenhalt als der Ardent hat, und damit kam er dann nach vorne.

Seit heute darf es ohne Einschränkungen ran, "feuer frei" für die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. April 2011)

Auch ein sehr geiler Aufbau

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Einfach mal ausprobieren, Also mir kams so vor, das der Advantage mehr Bremstraktion und Seitenhalt als der Ardent hat, und damit kam er dann nach vorne.




DITO der Bremsunterschied zwischen den beiden ist genau genommen sogar sehr groß, zugunsten des Advantage. 


@moonboot was hast du für ne Gabel drinne?


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> DITO der Bremsunterschied zwischen den beiden ist genau genommen sogar sehr groß, zugunsten des Advantage.



darum kommt mir auch kein Ardent ans HR am Fanes

bin vor ner Woche auf technischen Trails auf der Alb gefahren
trocken bis staubiger Waldboden
da noch mit dem 301, da das Fanes erst am Tag später kam ;-)

am VR Highroller 1ply 2.5 42aST, am HR Ardent 1ply 2.4 60aEXO

der Ardent am HR war meiner Meinung nach überfordert beim Bremsen
bin irgendwie durch die Gegend gerutscht

muss den nochmal auf Felsen testen, aber auf trockenem Waldboden war mir der zu schwach!

vielleicht dich den Advantage hinten
oder nen Minion F
oder doch nen Wicked Will testen...


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. April 2011)

Ah, ja highroller 42er 1 ply hab ich vergessen draufzuziehen, stimmt ja. das wird dann wild.
ich hätte ja gerne den Minion R wieder, Traktion und Bremsgrip prima schon kontrollierter Grenzbereich, und der Rollwiderstand war aushaltbar.

RAveDave, das ist eine 2008er lyrik uturn. Nun mit 125-175mm und dem 2011er Mico Dh Innenleben. Ist schlecht zu erkennen, weil die ich die Aufkleber abgepiddlt ahb.

Die Reverb ist ja echt mal lustig, will gar nicht mehr ohne und das obwohl ich sehr skeptisch war. Aber ich hab mich ja auch auf Tapered Krempel und gebogenes Geröhr eingelassen ohne es zu bereuen. Dämpfer läuft hervorragend und der Hinterbau ist mal beachtlich sensibel.


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2011)

ich werde mein Fanes nur mit Reverb fahren können

ich bräuchte sonst ne 420er Stütze und die geht ja nur zur Hälfte oder 2/3 ins Sitzrohr

damit komm ich nix wildes runter...

leider warte ich noch auf die Reverb - und Donnerstag früh gehts an den Lago


----------



## ollo (19. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich werde mein Fanes nur mit Reverb fahren können
> 
> ich bräuchte sonst ne 420er Stütze und die geht ja nur zur Hälfte oder 2/3 ins Sitzrohr
> 
> ...




sieht zwar nicht ganz so schön aus, aber eine 27,2 Stütze lässt sich bedeutend weiter einschieben, beim S Sitzrohr sind es mit der 31,6 nur 22cm bei 27,2 sind es 35 cm


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2011)

ich habe weder eine passend lange 31.6 noch eine 27.2 Stütze

ich hoff ja noch, das die Reverb zeitnah eintrifft...

wobei die Idee mit der 27.2er nicht so schlecht is.


----------



## jan84 (19. April 2011)

Fahre bei mir am jetzigen Rad auch ne 31,6er mit Hülse im 34,9er Sitzrohr. Hat einige cm Versenkbarkeit gebracht. 
Beim Fanes/ bei der Fanes ist die Biegung im Sitzrohr der "Anschlag" ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ........
> Beim Fanes/ bei der Fanes ist die Biegung im Sitzrohr der "Anschlag" ?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan




so in etwa....die Thomson im Rad meiner Frau ist 410 lang und wenn sie ganz eingefahren ist, schauen von der Stütze 3-4 cm plus Klemmkopf raus und das bei einem 430 langen Sitzrohr, mit den dünneren Stützen geht also einiges. hätte auch lieber eine 30,0 oder 29,overbaut, nur finden sich da so auf die schnelle recht schwer Hülsen


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2011)

Schau mal hier, die sollten dir was anfertigen können.
http://www.airwings-systems.de/


----------



## böser_wolf (19. April 2011)

ich werd bei meinem eine forca in 27,2 verbauen 

die liegt hier rum und ich wollt sie eh testen 
die ist halt echt günstig   129euronen bei unter 500gr


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> nur finden sich da so auf die schnelle recht schwer Hülsen





Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, die sollten dir was anfertigen können.
> http://www.airwings-systems.de/



das widerspricht sich

Airwings ist bei den Lieferzeiten grausam
so jedenfalls wurde im Forum mehrfach berichtet...


----------



## ollo (19. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das widerspricht sich
> 
> Airwings ist bei den Lieferzeiten grausam
> so jedenfalls wurde im Forum mehrfach berichtet...




aus Zeitgründen ja erst einmal die 27,2 Hilfskrücke so schön Thomson auch immer ist aber eine etwas Fettere Thomson sieht bei der Fanes einfach besser aus......nach Ostern wird Airwings kontaktiert, vorher noch mal gemessen, welches Stützen maß sich wie weit versenken lässt und dann alles in Trockene Tücher geschlagen.....und Morgen soll endlich die "Maus" aus Biestensee angerollt kommen ....jiiiha Schrauberdonnesrtag


----------



## CycloB (20. April 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen.. Fanes #003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (20. April 2011)

und #003 in Groß (im Fotoalbum unten den BB Code kopieren)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. April 2011)

*Lupe zück*

Edit: ah da hat es jemand in groß gefunden


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

@CycloB: Größe vom Rahmen ?


----------



## CycloB (20. April 2011)

Rahmen ist L.

Hier nochmal das zweite Bild in groß 





@jan84: Danke für den Tip mit dem BBCode!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. April 2011)

schööön , so ähnlich wär auch mein aufbau ! Nur ne andere gabel ,und hs . Endlicn hat jemand mal wn raw rahmen mit schwarz, weißen teilen aufgebaut ? So sieht das endlich mal ansehnlich aus ! Wie fährts ?


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2011)

Meinen haste dann wohl übersehen...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. April 2011)

so in etwa ! Fehlen jetzt nur noch rote naben und nippel und schon wärs traumhaft ! Jetzt müssen die rahmen nur noch dauerfeuer überstehen und dann wird nächstes jahr evtl das sparbuch geplündert ! Insofern nicht keine  andere firma was besseres aufn markt wirft !


----------



## CycloB (20. April 2011)

bergauf 
bergab 
HS hab ich auch überlegt, aber die Kurbel lag noch rum.. und ausserdem is ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend! Dann hab ich wenigstens nen Grund später noch an dem geilen Teil rumzuschrauben


----------



## wartool (20. April 2011)

Ihr Leut ich brauch wiedermal Eure Tipps!

Problem: Beim Bergaufpedalieren in nem kleinen Gang (also richtig Zug auf der Kette)
"knarzt" irgendwas...

Durch Demontage, Reinigen und Fetten habe ich bisher folgende Teile ausgeschlossen: Kurbel, Pedalgewinde, Dämpferbuchsen (wobei das Knarzen daran am ehesten "fühlbar" ist), Sattelrohr, Sattel, Schnellspanner... die Gabel und der Steuersatz scheiden mMn aus... ISCH DREH DORSCH - ich finde nitt!!!!

Grüße aus dem Taunus


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2011)

hab keine Lösung für dein Problem, aber mein Fanes ist jetzt wirklich fertig:





fertig zum Verladen
morgen gehts für 5 Tagen an den Lago

hier noch ein Bild extra für Ollo:





und ja, die Leitung der Reverb is zu lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (20. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Ihr Leut ich brauch wiedermal Eure Tipps!
> 
> Problem: Beim Bergaufpedalieren in nem kleinen Gang (also richtig Zug auf der Kette)
> "knarzt" irgendwas...
> ...



Freilauf, Speichen, Schuhsohle, Knie?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

@der-gute: sieht mit versenkter Stütze richtig gut aus . Kannst du so fahren oder muss die ausgefahrene Reverb im Fahrbetrieb noch weiter raus ?


----------



## Murx (20. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Ihr Leut ich brauch wiedermal Eure Tipps!
> 
> Problem: Beim Bergaufpedalieren in nem kleinen Gang (also richtig Zug auf der Kette)
> "knarzt" irgendwas...
> ...



Steckachse hinten fetten und anziehen, Speichenspannung prüfen.


----------



## Murx (20. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> hab keine Lösung für dein Problem, aber mein Fanes ist jetzt wirklich fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2011)

Muss wohl dann doch noch weiter raus


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @der-gute: sieht mit versenkter Stütze richtig gut aus . Kannst du so fahren oder muss die ausgefahrene Reverb im Fahrbetrieb noch weiter raus ?



die Reverb muss zum Fahren bis maximal raus.
war gestern mit einer 410er Salsa Shaft auf der Alb
- einreiten -
die war knapp zu kurz.

Einstecktiefe bis über die Mitte Oberrohr.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

Ok, sieht dann aber sicher nicht so extrem aus wie bei deinen LV´s


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. April 2011)

.... über kurz oder lang wird wohl jedes Fanes anfangen zu knarzen.... Mal sehen was der Jü DAZU sagt. Meins knarzt auch!
So langsam habe ich nämlich den Hals voll.


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2011)

schau in mein fotoalbum, da is die Salsa weit raus gezogen - zu weit zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (20. April 2011)

Sattel VS Sattelrohr da knarzt es bei mir wenn ich kein Fett dan habe...


----------



## Runterfahrer (20. April 2011)

Das Knarzen kommt aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Die Kurbeln haben im alten Bike auch keine Geräusche gemacht. Außerdem bin ich nicht der Einzige. Ich weiß schon von mind. 4 Leuten die das gleiche Problem haben...


----------



## wartool (20. April 2011)

das Knarzen ist nicht bei jeder Bewegung des Dämpfers hörbar.. aber irgendwie scheint es mit Lastwechseln zusammen-zuhängen... Könnten es die keinen Dreiecke sein, die zur FW-Verstellung? - habe die zwar gereinigt und gefettet.. aber irgendwie...

noch etwas.. das bushing der Buchsen am unteren Ende sehen nach den paar Fahren schon recht "aufgelöst" im Inneren aus.. könnte da der Hund begraben liegen?? 

Vielleicht hat DER JÜ noch ne Idee?


----------



## ollo (20. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> das Knarzen ist nicht bei jeder Bewegung des Dämpfers hörbar.. aber irgendwie scheint es mit Lastwechseln zusammen-zuhängen... Könnten es die keinen Dreiecke sein, die zur FW-Verstellung? - habe die zwar gereinigt und gefettet.. aber irgendwie...
> 
> noch etwas.. das bushing der Buchsen am unteren Ende sehen nach den paar Fahren schon recht "aufgelöst" im Inneren aus.. könnte da der Hund begraben liegen??
> 
> Vielleicht hat DER JÜ noch ne Idee?




ich würde auch auf den Freilauf Tippen, Ritzel runter, alles sauber machen, gut Fetten und wieder rauf, mit dem Richtigen Drehmoment. ........der Stattel ist auch fest, kein Dreck zwischen Gestell und Stützenkopf


----------



## Piefke (20. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> .... über kurz oder lang wird wohl jedes Fanes anfangen zu knarzen....


Meine Fanes knarzt nicht.
Es liegt also nicht am Rahmen.


----------



## ollo (20. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> h.......
> 
> hier noch ein Bild extra für Ollo:
> 
> ...




ah da hat Dir wohl ein Freundlicher Mensch einen Keilerkopf zu kommen lassen, sehr löblich ......by the way "die Maus" kam heute und ist fast Fertig, hätte ich einen Konenaufschläger, würd ich jetzt noch im Schuppen abhängen.......aber gleich Morgen früh, nachdem ich den Tau von den Wiesen gepflückt habe, geht es an den Rest   Viel Spaß am Lago und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. April 2011)

@Ollo danke für den hinweis mit dem Freilauf.. ABER:
am alten Rad hat da nix geknacrzt.. und wenn ich jetzt im Stand volle Pulle "gegen" die Bremse trete.. ist nichts zu hören.. komischerweise auch nicht,wenn ich auf dem 36er Blatt fahre.. schlimm wird es erst, wenn ich aufs kleine (22er) gehe UND das TST ausschalte... das kleine Blatt wurde demontiert, die Schrauben gefettet etc.. gehe davon aus, dass es also nicht das KB ist..


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. April 2011)

Sind die Titanschrauben mit Montagepaste montiert? Bein mir kancken nur die Pins der Pedale, die sollte ich mal einkleben, asnsonsten alles ruhig.


----------



## ollo (21. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Ollo danke für den hinweis mit dem Freilauf.. ABER:
> am alten Rad hat da nix geknacrzt.. und wenn ich jetzt im Stand volle Pulle "gegen" die Bremse trete.. ist nichts zu hören.. komischerweise auch nicht,wenn ich auf dem 36er Blatt fahre.. schlimm wird es erst, wenn ich aufs kleine (22er) gehe UND das TST ausschalte... das kleine Blatt wurde demontiert, die Schrauben gefettet etc.. gehe davon aus, dass es also nicht das KB ist..



hmmm....das kann einen verrückt machen......Umwerferschrauben (falls Du einen hast) sind mit Fett Montiert, Lagerschalen der Kurbel auch gut mit Fett Montiert und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ?? Liegen die Lagerschalen nach der Montage Plan auf dem Tretlagergehäuse ?? Dämpferschrauben mit 8-10 Nm angezogen ??


----------



## templeton_pac (21. April 2011)

Servus,
überprüf mal die Sattelklemmung, wenn da ein bisschen Sand drin ist knarzt es auch.
@ Runterfahrer: son Quatsch, die Kiste ist mal dermaßen leise, dass ich gestern einen Kumpel übern haufen gefahren habe, weil er mich beim hochschieben nicht gehört hat;-)


----------



## wartool (21. April 2011)

danke templeton.. das war jedoch das Erste, was ich gesucht hatte


----------



## ollo (21. April 2011)

nach dem ganzen geknacke mal was zur Entspannung......."die Maus" hat das Licht der Welt erblickt......Gr. XL , Gewicht 15,7 kg ....ja recht Proper,aber erst mal alles dran was rangehört 







irgendwie hat sie einen Französischen Touch abbekommen  






und kein Wort zu dem Bash. den sollte eigentlich die Dame des Hauses bekommen, beißt sich nur mit den grünen Pedalen.....






hier mal meine Lösung für den Schaltzug unterm Tretlager, das geht noch besser und schöner, aber so funktioniert es erst einmal sehr gut






nach überschlägigem Rechnen geht das Rad insgesamt um die die 1510g leichter, somit wäre es dann bei 14,19 Kg ....ist also noch Luft nach unten


----------



## Piefke (21. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus 
Ich bin gerade unterwegs und schwer begeistert von meiner Fanes


----------



## othu (21. April 2011)

Ich muss sagen, das (/eure) Fanes gefällt (/gefallen)!
Könnte ich mir glatt überlegen, nochmal ein 26er zu kaufen


----------



## scylla (21. April 2011)

@ollo
also der Bash... nee, das geht ja mal gar nicht 

Das Mausgrau gefällt mir überraschend gut im aufgebauten Zustand. Hat irgendwie was zeitlos Edles


----------



## ollo (21. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @ollo
> also der Bash... nee, das geht ja mal gar nicht
> 
> Das Mausgrau gefällt mir überraschend gut im aufgebauten Zustand. Hat irgendwie was zeitlos Edles




Danke !

in Natura sieht es schöner aus (sieht dann auch mehr nach dem Quarzgrau aus) , nicht ganz so Hell, bin halt kein Fotograf......ja ja der Bash, aber er passt irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (21. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Meine Fanes knarzt nicht.
> Es liegt also nicht am Rahmen.





Wieviel bist du schon gefahren???
Das Knarzen hat erst nach einer Weile angefangen. Das ist sicher nicht das erste Bike in meinem Leben das ich aufbaue und weiß wie ich das zu machen haben. Ist auch schließlich mein Job.

Es liegt zu 100% am Rahmen!!!!


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. April 2011)

templeton_pac schrieb:


> Servus,
> überprüf mal die Sattelklemmung, wenn da ein bisschen Sand drin ist knarzt es auch.
> @ Runterfahrer: son Quatsch, die Kiste ist mal dermaßen leise, dass ich gestern einen Kumpel übern haufen gefahren habe, weil er mich beim hochschieben nicht gehört hat;-)



Dann fahr erst mal ein paar Km und wir sprechen uns wieder wenn deins auch knarzt!
Wenn ich etwas poste ist das kein Quatsch!


----------



## 861markus (21. April 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem das sofortige Herumgepienze wegen jedem Furz auf die Nerven geht?:kotz:


----------



## Piefke (21. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Wieviel bist du schon gefahren???


Ich hab schon einige km und Höhenmeter hinter mir, bei mir ist alles ruhig.
Könnte das aus der Sitzstrebe kommen?


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. April 2011)

Das Knarzen kommt beim treten bergauf und in der Eben auf. Beim runterfahren höre ich nix weil die Hope Nabe so laut ist.
Innenlager oder Kurbeln kann ich absolut ausschließen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. April 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem das sofortige Herumgepienze wegen jedem Furz auf die Nerven geht?:kotz:



Rumgepinze???

Jetzt reichts wirklich.
Das Fanes ist ein absolut grenzwertiger Fall. Der Rahmen ist voller Fehler und allenfalls als mangelhaft zu bewerten. 
Zum einen der immer weiter herausgezögerte Liefertermin. Damit könnte ich ja noch leben und wäre weiter kein Ding gewesen,  wenn ich ein vernünftiges und ausgereiftes Produkt erhalten hätte. 
Angefangen hat es mit der hinteren Bremssattelaufnahme. PM7", was soll das??? Einfach eine Standardaufnahme bauen und gut ist. So kann jede Bremse ohne gebastel verbaut werden.
Dann die Nummer mit der Sitzstrebe die verbiegt. Die "Übergangslösung" ist auch nicht so der Bringer. Bevor ein neuer Rahmen ausgeliefert wird müßen doch mal alle Möglichkeiten durchgespielt werden. Sprich, ich probiere mal die Hammerschmid, 10fach, alle Achsstandards, Dämper usw. um sicher zu gehen, dass alles passt und es keine Probleme gibt. Wenn das ein oder zwei Tage dauert, ist doch egal! Es wird aber ein Rahmen ausgeliefert der i.O. ist. Diese Zeit muß investiert werden. So hätten viele Probleme und Rückläufer verhindert werden können. 
Weiterhin kann nicht jeder Dämpfer ohne weiteres basteln verbaut werden. Roco mag noch gehen. Fox RP 23 nur wenn an der Wippe rumgefeilt wird.
Dann die 10fach Angelegenheit mit der schleifenen Kette am Ausfallende.
Bei X-12 Inlays kann das HR beim kürzesten Radstand nicht mehr ausgebaut werden weil die Achse am Ausfallende hängen bleibt. Auch super.
2.4" Reifen passen auch nicht von jeder Marke und in jeder Position der Radstandes.
Hab ich noch was vergessen?
Ach ja das Geknarze...

Der Rahmen ist handgeschweißt vom Jürgen. Die Qualität bzw. Optik der Schweißnähte kann leider nicht nicht mit einer anderen deutschen Marke mithalten. Da hätte ich deutlich mehr erwartet! Zumal es sich um eine "Sonderserie" handelt.
Allein die Sache mit der Kettenstrebe hätte bei anderen Herstellern gereicht, dass die Marke im Forum auseinander genommen wird. Nicht so bei Alutech. Oh - wie toll der Jürgen gibt zu dass riesen Mist passiert ist. Wie nett von ihm.

Nebenbei sollte Komunikation mit Kunden nicht öffentlich im Forum stattfinden, sondern per Mail oder Tel. 

Ich hatte eigendlich geplant im Sommer noch eine neues DH Bike bei Alutech zu bestellen. Das hat sich mit der Fanes Geschichte erledigt.
Es brauch nicht rumdiskutiert werden, die Fehler im Rahmen sind da! Wer das nicht sieht oder sehen will ist selber schuld.
Die Fahreigenschaften des Rahmens sind trotzdem sehr gut. Es macht wirklich viel Spaß das Rad zu bewegen. Das Drumrum vermiest jedoch nicht nur mir, sondern auch anderen die Freude am Rad. Das weiß ich von anderen sehr unzufriedenen Fanes Besitzern.

Die Fehler sind für sich einzeln gesehen nicht so schlimm. Aber die Menge der Mängle ist schon heftig.

Und an alle die mir den Vorbau umdrehen wollten. Die Sache hat sich mit dem neuen Lenker erledigt und ich muß ihn nicht umdrehen.

Mir ist klar dass ich mit diesem Beitrag sicher etwas lostrete. Grade die ganzen Alutechfreunde und Lobbyschreiber werden sich sicher total aufregen und mich hassen. Ist mir total egal. Diese können schreiben was sie wollen. Meine Meinung ändert sich dadurch sicher nicht. Schluß mit gekuschel im Tread.
Bevor geantwortet wird, erst nachdenken- dann schreiben. Ich habe niemanden persönlich angegriffen. Auch den "Jü" nicht...


----------



## goshawk (21. April 2011)

genau deshalb hab ich mit dem "hey was neues, geiles; muss ich haben" gewartet....


----------



## Spirit_Moon (21. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Sprich, ich probiere mal die Hammerschmid, 10fach, alle Achsstandards, Dämper usw. um sicher zu gehen, dass alles passt und es keine Probleme gibt. Wenn das ein oder zwei Tage dauert, ist doch egal!



Naja, bei der Vielfalt an unterschiedlichen Teilen (wo sich die Hersteller oft nicht an Standards halten) und jeder andere Anforderungen hat, halt ich dies für nicht realisierbar. PM 7 finde ich an einem Rad dieser Klasse auch in Ordnung. Ich hätte zwischenzeitlich gerne eine PM 7 Aufnahme an meinem Rahmen um 180mm Scheiben ohne shice Adapter fahren zu können. 

Die Problematik und Lösung wurde auch im Vorfeld schon erklärt. Ich sehe die Probleme eher darin, das bis zum Schluß immer noch Änderungswünsche vorgetragen wurden, die der Jü alle erfüllen wollte. Sowas kann dann aber schnell auch nach hinten losgehen. 

Schade das du mit deinem Rahmen in Summe nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## Murx (21. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Rumgepinze???
> 
> Jetzt reichts wirklich.
> Das Fanes ist ein absolut grenzwertiger Fall. Der Rahmen ist voller Fehler und allenfalls als mangelhaft zu bewerten.



Rumgepienze gekürzt. Habe/hatte 2 Specialized, 1 Kona, 1 Nicolai, fahre gerade einen Alutech Pudel und habe einen ganz guten direkten Vergleich zwischen den Schweissnähten meines Pudels und denen von Kalle. Kann nicht sagen, dass der Pudel schlechter abschneidet. Aber er ist (!) durchdachter. Und flexibler.



Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Fahreigenschaften des Rahmens sind trotzdem sehr gut. Es macht wirklich viel Spaß das Rad zu bewegen. Das Drumrum vermiest jedoch nicht nur mir, sondern auch anderen die Freude am Rad. Das weiß ich von anderen sehr unzufriedenen Fanes Besitzern.



Das "Drumherum" ist doch mit Verlaub eine Liste mit Pillepallekram ? Wirklich blöd wirds dann wenn einem alle 2 Monate die Kettenstreben brechen, oder wenn das grundsätzliche Design ein echter Dreck ist.



Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Und an alle die mir den Vorbau umdrehen wollten. Die Sache hat sich mit dem neuen Lenker erledigt und ich muß ihn nicht umdrehen.



Jetzt kommen wir der Sache etwas näher. Der Jürgen ist dir auf den Schlips getreten und jetzt willst du dich revanchieren ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8198265&postcount=1736

Finde ich im Prinzip ja ok. Aber nicht so bitte. 
(Die Sache mit den Sitzstreben find ich übrigens auch Mist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (21. April 2011)

So jetzt mal was von mir zur Sitzstrebe:
Die alte Version war etwas unterdimensioniert und durch die Verstärkungen kam da noch mal Wärme rein, die einen längeren Kaltaushärtungsprozess erforderlich machte - bei den gepulverten offenbar noch mal länger.
Ich hab am eigenen Rahmen erfahren müssen, wozu zu zeitige Belastung führt.
Ich hab dann innerhalb weniger Tage vom Jü die neue Version zum Testen bekommen mit der Ansage: "Quäl das Teil"
Ich hab die Strebe jetzt eine Woche lang gequält und sie hält.
Sie sieht in echt auch gefälliger aus als auf den Bildern.

Bei mir knarzt echt nichts, evtl. kommt das ja doch von den Streben.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. April 2011)

Das mit dem Vorbau war nur so nebenbei... Rache habe ich nicht nötig. Ich bin aus dem Kindergarten raus...

Ich habe auch ein Nicolai und die Schweißnähte sehen besser aus. Auf die Optik kommt es auch nicht unbedingt an. Hat aber was mit Qualität zu tun.

Was den Jü bei seiner Antwort getrieben hat frage ich mich bis heute. Ganz so logisch war das nicht jemanden zu "verärgern" der evtl. Rahmen von ihm verkaufen würde... Das passiert wenn man erst schreibt und dann überlegt.
Hat aber nichts mit den Mängeln am Rahmen zu tun.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (21. April 2011)

@ Runterfahrer:

haste mal geschaut, ob die Schrauben von den Inlets fest sind? Das könnte ein Grund fürs Knarzen sein.

Finde Deine Kritik in Ordnung...so schade wie es ist: Negatives Feedback hilft am meisten was zu verbessern!

Das der Fanes ein wenig Feintuning gut tut ist kein Thema...ist ja auch noch nie ein Bike auf den Markt gekommen, das sofort perfekt war. Wir haben natürlich auch nicht geschlafen und auf alles, was an Feedback kam reagiert. Die von Dir angesprochenen Punkte sind schon weitestgehend bearbeitet und werden in Zukunft besser gemacht, z.B.
geänderte Wippe, mehr Luft für die Kette, mehr Reifenfreiheit, ...es gibt immer was zu verfeinern.

Alle Varianten im Vorfeld zu Prüfen ist leider unmöglich, sowohl Zeit als auch Geld setzen hier limits. Als kleiner Hersteller schmerzen die Werkzeugkosten schon fies...da gehen nicht noch 10tausende Euros für Samples.

Es tut mir echt leid, dass Deine Freude getrübt ist...Jürgen und ich haben verdaaaaaammt viel Zeit und Herzblut in die Geschichte investiert und wollen natürlich, dass jeder happy ist. Wenn wir mal bei Mk9 sind, dann isses es allerperfekteste Bike von Welt mit Sahne oben drauf...versprochen 

MfG
Stefan

Edit: Speziell die tausend special-Features haben da n Haufen Komplikation verursacht...von zweifach auf dreichfach Inlets...Dämpfer die vorher garnicht in Planung waren...dann noch sauviele verschiedene Achsinlets, damit jeder seine laufräder fahren kann. Das ist natürlich keine Entschuldigung für mangelnde Perfektion, aber ich hoffe es macht die Sache verständlicher. 90% der unendlichen Kombinationen laufen ja offensichtlich ganz stressfrei...die letzten 10% bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff.


----------



## Runterfahrer (21. April 2011)

Hah! Die Schreiben von den Inlets war auch so ein Ding. Sollen ja Senkkopf sein. Zuerst waren aber Zylinderschrauben drin. Hat der Jü gedoch beim Umbau geändert.

@Stefan
Es sind alle Schreuban fest und wo es sein muß oder soll auch Teile gefettet. Bis auf den Rahmen konnte ich alle Geräuschquellen ausschließen.


----------



## Murx (21. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorbau war nur so nebenbei... Rache habe ich nicht nötig. Ich bin aus dem Kindergarten raus...
> 
> Ich habe auch ein Nicolai und die Schweißnähte sehen besser aus. Auf die Optik kommt es auch nicht unbedingt an. Hat aber was mit Qualität zu tun.
> 
> ...



ok.


----------



## ollo (21. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorbau war nur so nebenbei... Rache habe ich nicht nötig. Ich bin aus dem Kindergarten raus...
> 
> ...................
> 
> ...




...... da freut man sich Wochenlang auf das Teil und dann so was, Ok......ich würde auch Quaken, auf der anderen Seite, was zum Henker ist so dramatsich daran zum Zwecke des Ausprobierens einen Vorbau mal um zu drehen, das dann so auf zu plustern und sich vom Hersteller auch noch angepfiffen zu fühlen und noch andere Spitzfindigkeiten rein zu interpretieren ,....es kam mir vor als hätte ich Dir Empfohlen Dein Haus Niederzubrennen oder einen Deiner Angehörigen zu verkaufen, das mit dem Vorbau war und ist eine Idee, Syntace z.B. bietet grundsätzlich die Vorbauten als Flip Flop an und viele die ihre Vorbauten umgedreht haben, nur mal so zum Probieren, haben gerade im Bergab Bereich gemerkt, das sie nebenbei vielmehr druck auf dem VR haben und somit wesentlich sicherer unterwegs sind und letztendlich ist es bei vielen so gekommen das sie sich von zu steilen Vorbauten, zu Riserhaften Lenkern verabschiedet haben  und Bergauf wie Bergab jetzt ein sichereres  und besseres  Fahrgefühl haben, mit einer Flacheren Kombi......sorry das ich Dir da in guter Absicht eine hätte ja passen können und tut nicht weh Lösung "angeboten" habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mane87 (21. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ...... da freut man sich Wochenlang auf das Teil und dann so was, Ok......ich würde auch Quaken, auf der anderen Seite, was zum Henker ist so dramatsich daran zum Zwecke des Ausprobierens einen Vorbau mal um zu drehen, das dann so auf zu plustern und sich vom Hersteller auch noch angepfiffen zu fühlen und noch andere Spitzfindigkeiten rein zu interpretieren ,....es kam mir vor als hätte ich Dir Empfohlen Dein Haus Niederzubrennen oder einen Deiner Angehörigen zu verkaufen, das mit dem Vorbau war und ist eine Idee, Syntace z.B. bietet grundsätzlich die Vorbauten als Flip Flop an und viele die ihre Vorbauten umgedreht haben, nur mal so zum Probieren, haben gerade im Bergab Bereich gemerkt, das sie nebenbei vielmehr druck auf dem VR haben und somit wesentlich sicherer unterwegs sind und letztendlich ist es bei vielen so gekommen das sie sich von zu steilen Vorbauten, zu Riserhaften Lenkern verabschiedet haben  und Bergauf wie Bergab jetzt ein sichereres  und besseres  Fahrgefühl haben, mit einer Flacheren Kombi......sorry das ich Dir da in guter Absicht eine hätte ja passen können und tut nicht weh Lösung "angeboten" habe



Ich bin da ganz Ollos Meinung!

Gegen die Kritik hab ich nix einzuwenden, ist sicherlich berechtigt und auch verständlich!

Aber wiso du wegen dem Vorbau so rumjammerst ist mir echt schleierhaft!
Kann überhaupt nicht verstehen wo da das Problem sein soll, das mal zu probieren?!

War ja nur ein gut gemeinter Rat vom Jü und von den Anderen!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (21. April 2011)

gottseidank hab ich mir keinen bestellt ! Gejuckt hats ja schon ! Schade dass es so viele probleme mit dem Rahmen gibt ! Einige hatten wohl glück und die anderen kotzen .... zurrecht ! Hoffe es wird ein ausgleich geben ! Das wäre auch sicher in Jürgens interesse ! Steht ja eigentlich für quallität ! Das es probleme mit neu auf dem Markt erschienen Teilen in dem Fall Rahmen gibt iss ja nich neu ! Hoffe das die, nennen wirs mal Fehler in der nächsten Serie ausgemerzt sind . So dass alle sich an dem neuen Bike freuen !


----------



## Eichkatzel (22. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
  ich habe den Thread von Anfang an als stiller Mitleser verfolgt, doch ich muss mich nun auch einmal zu Wort melden. Ich habe mir auch ein Fanes bestellt und ich habe so ziemlich jeden Fehler in der Kiste, von dem bisher geschrieben wurde:


  Der Rahmen kam wie bei allen später als versprochen.


  Am Tage des Empfangs, fand ich eine E-Mail im meinem Posteingang, dass ich mit dem Rahmen nicht fahren darf, da etwas an den Druckstreben nicht in Ordnung sei. Mehr Informationen sollte ich in Kürze aus Taiwan erhalten, doch es kam nichts. Erst nach 2maligem Nachfragen eine schwammige Aussage, dass ich warten solle bis der Jü aus Taiwan zurück ist und ich dann eine Antwort bekomme.
  Die Antwort kennt Ihr ja, also Rahmen zurück geschickt.
  Zuvor habe ich das Bike jedoch aufgebaut um zu prüfen was alles passt und was nicht, beim Steuersatz hatten die Lager gehackt, mein X-12 Hinterrad war bei kurzer Kettenstrebe nicht auszubauen, der Roco-Dämpfer passt in 2 von 3 Positionen nur auf dem Kopf, sodass die Dichtung nicht im Öl steht, von den Schweißnähten war auch ich enttäuscht, da ich auch etwas anders gewohnt bin, generell fand ich, dass der Rahmen sich in einem ungepflegten Zustand nach dem ersten Auspacken befand (Späne usw.), ich hatte schwarze anstatt weiße Aufkleber drauf und die Bremsaufnahme war 2,5 mm zu kurz (es waren jedoch Distanzscheiben dabei).


  Über den Kontakt und die Abwicklung mit dem Hersteller möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen.


  Ich habe jedoch den Rahmen zurückgeschickt und auf Besserung gehofft. Als der Rahmen dann 2 Wochen nach Erhalt der Trackingnummer bei mir ankam. Hab ich ihn erneut aufgebaut. Der Steuersatz war getauscht und die Achsinlets waren ausgefräst, jedoch steht jetzt dem Ausbau des Rades das Gewinde des Schaltwerks im Weg, da hat der Jü auch Distanzscheiben mitgeschickt, doch leider mit dem falschen Innendurchmesser ??? wie kann das passieren, Rad jedoch fertig gestellt und die erste Probefahrt gemacht, soweit so gut. Jedoch nach der Zweiten stellte ich fest, dass der Rahmen knarzt und das meine Kurbel bei starker Belastung an eins der aufgeschweißten Bleche anstößt. 



  Das war meine kleine Alutech-Geschichte bis zum heutigen Tag.


  Ich muss also sagen, dass jegliche Kritik völlig gerechtfertigt ist (egal ob Vorbau links oder rechts, oder was auch immer). Ich habe bis heute keine vernünftige Stellungnahme zu den ganzen Missständen PERSÖHNLICH erhalten, das finde ich schade, besonders in der Hinsicht, dass mit dem Rückruf Thema sehr diskret umgegangen wurde. Ich hätte das schon 2 Wochen vor der öffentlichen Stellungnahme posten können. 
  Für mich war die Fanes das Erste und definitiv Letzte Alutech

  BTW das Rad fährt sich ganz ordentlich, doch durch die Vorgeschichte ist dies sehr getrübt.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (22. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> das Knarzen ist nicht bei jeder Bewegung des Dämpfers hörbar.. aber irgendwie scheint es mit Lastwechseln zusammen-zuhängen... Könnten es die keinen Dreiecke sein, die zur FW-Verstellung? - habe die zwar gereinigt und gefettet.. aber irgendwie...
> 
> noch etwas.. das bushing der Buchsen am unteren Ende sehen nach den paar Fahren schon recht "aufgelöst" im Inneren aus.. könnte da der Hund begraben liegen??
> 
> Vielleicht hat DER JÜ noch ne Idee?


 
hi leute, leider habe ich noch keine erfahrungen damit sammeln dürfen... aber am lago werden ja einige von euch sein. und wenn mir eine sprechende fanes über den weg läuft werde ich sie mal untersuchen. klasse wäre es von euch wenn ihr es irgendwie lokaliesieren könntet.

danke derjü


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2011)

Hallo Jü

Ab wann biste am Lago?

Und nein, ich hab keine Beschwerde ;-)


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (22. April 2011)

Eichkatzel schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich habe den Thread von Anfang an als stiller Mitleser verfolgt, doch ich muss mich nun auch einmal zu Wort melden. Ich habe mir auch ein Fanes bestellt und ich habe so ziemlich jeden Fehler in der Kiste, von dem bisher geschrieben wurde:
> 
> 
> ...


 
lieber benjamin heinrich,
ich habe mit dir am meisten aller meiner fanes kunden per email und persönlich am telefon gesprochen und wenn man 2-3 emails am tag bekommt und dann auch noch wegen der selben sachen angerufen wird wärend ich mich im voll stress befinde kann es schon sein das ich auch mal sehr unfreundlich werde weil das dann einfach nur nervt.
was ich in deinen augen noch alles machen muss damit auch du zu mehr als 100% zufrieden bist weiß ich leider auch nicht....
sicherlich sind einige deiner punkte richtig und das z.B. die druckstrebe auch nur eine übergangslösung ist und genauso das mit den X-12 schaltauge ist dir ja bekannt.
ferner habe ich dir schon vor wochen gesagt das wir das auch anders lösen können!
jedenfalls wünsche ich dir dann bei deinem nächsten bike mehr erfolgt und das du dann wenn es nicht so nach deinen persönlichen wünschen läuft einen herrn cube, oder canyon ans telefon oder email bekommst, wie auch immer, frohe ostern


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. April 2011)

also bei mir gibt es bisher 0 Fehler, einziges manko sind die verstärkten druckstreben, da komm ich ab und an mal mit den hacken gegen, mir wurst wird ja bald getauscht
unkompliziertester aufbau verglichen mit keiler, d422
bergamont enduro umbau und big air umbau waren noch katastrophaler (versuch mal an nem serienrad teile zu ändern)

wer erwartet hat einen "evostufe 1" rahmen ohne probleme mit allen teilen zu bestücken die es so auf dem markt gibt ist meiner meinung nach sehr blauäugig an die sache herangetreten, und sollte beim nächsten mal wohl besser auf ein komplettrad zurückgreifen

und es war das erste mal, daß ich auf ein alutech warten musste, und die wartezeit war absolut im rahmen des erträglichen
auf mein damaliges bergamont hab ich 6 monate warten müssen und es waren komischerweise immer container die irgendwo gestrandet sind

die sache mit der verkorksten kommunikation ist mir ein rätsel
ich denke da an die redewendung "wie man in den wald..........."

ich war und bin wie immer 100% mit dem gesamten service (versuch mal sonntgs ne antwort von scott, specialized und co. zu bekommen, nicht daß ich das verlange) und der gelieferten arbeit zufrieden, und wer schweissnähte kaufen will soll sich welche kaufen und sich die teile in aller ruhe anschauen, es gibt ja fetische wie sand am meer, muß man sich nicht für schämen


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (22. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hallo Jü
> 
> Ab wann biste am Lago?
> 
> Und nein, ich hab keine Beschwerde ;-)


 
montag im vinschgau und ab dienstag spät abend am lago


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (22. April 2011)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Rumgepinze???
> 
> Jetzt reichts wirklich.
> Das Fanes ist ein absolut grenzwertiger Fall. Der Rahmen ist voller Fehler und allenfalls als mangelhaft zu bewerten.
> ...


 
das sehe ich aber anders mein guter, du bist doch auch ein gewerbetreibender, sprich du baust laufräder...so wie du gerade auftritts hier legst du dir bestimmt eine solide grundlage für viele neukunden und ein boomendes geschäft.
wir hätten natürlich zu allen auch schweigen können wie es die großen hersteller doch immer machen oder wie andere dann mal eben die bösen einträge löschen lassen.
mein vater hat mir auch immer gesagt ich soll 2mal nachdenke bevor ich was sage...ich sage was ich denke und über dich persönlich lasse ich mich hier aber nicht öffentlich aus.
über deine firma dann aber doch schon. du greifst meine ja auch an...ich hatte auch bei dir mal einige laufräder bestellt...kannst du dich noch errinnern mit wie vielen wochen verspätung die geliefert wurden? da hast du auch keine LT halten können und teuer als mündlich zu gesagt waren sie dann auch noch. 

da ja nun mit deiner ansage das kuscheln ein ende hat solltes du dir lieber überlegen was du in zukunft schreibst.
es gibt immer sollche einträge in den foren aber die kommen normalerweise nicht von jemanden der eine firma hat!

ich jedenfalls verabschiede mich hiermit mal wieder aus dem forum. mich regt das immer zu doll auf. meine email anschrift habt ihr ja. 
da werden dann in zukunft wieder nach alter art und weise die fragen und probleme beantwortet.
sören maile mir doch einfach deine kontodaten

danke 
derjü


----------



## H.B.O (22. April 2011)

uiuiuiuiiui hab mich letztentlich doch gegen das fanes entschieden weil ich irgendwie geahnt hab dass die perfekte umsetzung eines so komplexen und multifunktionellen teils auf anhieb extrem schwer sein dürfte. find es sehr schade was jetzt hier so passiert....fehler hin oder her das meiste was runterfahrer schreibt ist albern..es soll jeder dämpfer passen jeder reifen auf jeder felge ...oh mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. April 2011)

Heftig wie manche hier im völligen zorn ihre beiträge zu formulieren zu scheinen...

******** ist was bei manchen beim rahmen nicht zu klappen scheint; geil wie das ganze tabulos zugegeben wird. Thumbs up  ******** bleibts für den kunden trotzdem....

Der umgang im nachhinein von einigen parteien find ich wiederum sehr grenzwertig


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2011)

...und damit hätte der Forenwahnsinn auch das Alutech-Forum erreicht.

Die Aussagen vieler hier sind allein deshalb bedenklich weil ein Forum NICHTS vergisst und man den Müll den hier mamche verzapfen auch in 10 Jahren noch lesen kann.

Allein von dieser Warte aus sollte man den direkten Kontakt den Jürgen hier mit seinen Kunden wählt noch einmal neu betrachten. Klar gab es Probleme, klar passen manche Dinge nicht, aber die Mängel werden abgestellt und ich weiß wie gut der Kontakt mit Jürgen ist. Da findet sich doch normal immer eine Lösung. Und das sag ich nicht weil ich ihn kenne oder mag, sondern weil ich bevor ich ihn kannte oder mochte schon mal ne schicke Rekla-Abwicklung bei ihm hatte bei der er mich eigentlich zu Recht hätte hängen lassen können. 

Andere nutzen diesen Umstand um sich mal richtig rein zu reißen, Thema "Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit mit Steinen schmeißen".

Kinder, ihr habt gesetzliche Rechte. Ware gefällt euch nicht? Nachbesserung verlangen, am Ende im Zweifel Wandlung. Grad der Runterfahrer als Gewerbetreibender sollte das wissen... ...statt hier übers liebe Geld zu heulen. Das kostet weniger Zeit als so manchen Roman den hier manche verzapfen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Schlabbeloui (22. April 2011)

@ trailterror:

100% 

Edit:
Gerade der Fanes-Thread war/ist sehr angenehm und konstruktiv...das sollten wir auch beibehalten.
Genau deswegen brauchts auch Kritik (sonscht isse nixe konstruktiv und so), aber ihr kennt ja den Ton und die Musik und den Wald in den man hineinruft...

Unser Weg, alles rund um die Fanes absolut offen zu behandeln ist natürlich ein gewagter...aber fairer dem Kunden gegenüber gehts halt auch nicht. Ich bin überzeugt, dass trotz der letzten kleinen Stolpersteine eines der geilsten Bikes ever geboren wurde...einige Leute haben schon von einer "Offenbarung" gesprochen und das gibt Ansporn die letzten Zweifler auch noch glücklich zu machen!


----------



## Eichkatzel (22. April 2011)

Ich wollte hier niemanden angreifen, ich wollte nur meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen posten. Alle Dinge waren ja schon angesprochen gewesen. Alutech geht doch mit der Problematik so offen und ehrlich um, da dachte ich das sollte kein Problem sein.


  Das Fazit das ich mir kein Alutech mehr kaufen werde ist mein Benjamin-Heinrich-Fazit, da darf jeder selbst entscheiden


  Über den Kontakt und die Kommunikation kann sich auch jeder selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen.


  Ich war stets höflich und sag es nochmals, ich wollte niemanden angreifen.


----------



## Piefke (22. April 2011)

Das einzig wirkliche Problem an dem Rahmen ist (war) die Sitzstrebe und die Lösung dafür habe ich seit einer Woche in meinem Rahmen.
Es gibt wohl kaum einen Rahmen auf dem Markt, in den alle erdenklichen Däpfer in allen Positionen reinpassen. In mein Cube Fritzz passten Stahlfederdämpfer nur nach Absägen der Druckstufenverstellschraube (Vanilla RC) oder nach Weglassen des PPD-Verstellrades (DXH 5.0), andere Dämpfer passten gar nicht. Auf eine Anfrage an Cube, welche Dämpfer denn passen, kam nur eine lapidare Antwort mit Hinweis auf die serienmäßig verbauten.
Das beschriebene Knacken scheinen auch nur einzelne zu haben, meiner ist jedenfalls ruhig.

Zur Kommunikation nur ein Beispiel:
Nachdem ich meine erste Sitzstrebe verbogen hatte, hat mir der Jü am Sonntag abend vom Essen in ner Kneipe eine Mial geschrieben - Montag früh haben wir telefoniert und Do lief mein Bike wieder (2 Tage davon gehen auf DHL).

Ich will hier nichts beschönigen, aber das sind MEINE Erfahrungen mit der Fanes und dem Jü. Das hier bei manchen  nicht alles passt ist sicher ärgerlich, aber wer bei einem neu entwickelten Rahmen von Anfang an Problemlosigkeit erwartet hat, der glaubt wohl auch an den Osterhasen. Das schaffen nicht mal große Hersteller, auch in anderen Branchen.

So und jetzt geh ich biken.


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. April 2011)

Na super, es wäre wieder geschaft. Ein weiterer kleiner, im Forum aktiver, Radhersteller wäre verscheucht. Das ist wohl das Los überhöhter Erwartungen, zumindest sind Parallelen zu erkennen. 

Was die Schweißnähte angeht, dachte ich es wäre bekannt, dass man Aluschweißnähte nicht nach derem Aussehen bewerten kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (außer es geht einem v.a. um deren Aussehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Die Diskussion gab es bei Liteville auch einmal, insbes. den Vergleich mit denen von Nicolai. 

Schlabbeloui, ich bewundere deine Coolness in dieser Hitze. Wenn man sich so im Griff hat, nimmt das die ganze Luft aus den negativen Beträgen. Große Klasse  

Ihr werdet die Fanes bestimmt noch zur Perfektion bringen. In ein, zwei Jahren schaue ich sie mir auch noch einmal genauer an. Diesmal habe ich zu lange gezögert (war vielleicht kein Fehler ).  

Also ich muss jetzt schnell mal den Micheal Specialized anrufen und ihm meine Meinung sagen, weil bei meinem Enduro ohne Bastelei überhaupt keine anderen Dämpfer passen. Sogar den verbauten RP2 könnte ich als Aftermarketversion nicht verbauen, weil Spesh den maximalen Ausschlag verringert hat. Zum Glück hat er mir seine Mobilnummer gegeben, sonst hätte ich über Ostern bestimmt keine Chance ihn zu erreichen. 



Und für die etwas langsameren:


----------



## Osti (22. April 2011)

jetzt oute ich mich auch mal, als vollkommen zufriedener ALutech/Fanes Kunde. 

Aufbau war absolut unkompliziert und das Rad läuft 1A! Kein Knarzen, kein garnichts und ich bin immer noch begeistert von den Fahreigenschaften. Schweißnähte finde ich persönlich absolut ok, da habe ich im Premium-Segment schon ganz schlimme Dinger gesehen. Ok, die Schweißnähte von meinen Rocky's waren schöner, dafür ist man dort mit einer Fehlkonstruktion des Rahmens ganz anders umgegangen...


----------



## böser_wolf (22. April 2011)

ich wart immer noch 
und regt mich das auf nein 
ich bin einer der wenigen(2) die rohloff fahren wollen 
da der zulieferer die richtigen ausfallenden 
noch nicht liefern kann 
werd ich nun doch erst mal mit schaltwerk rumfahrn 
damit ichs ende nächster woche mit in den urlaub nehmen kann 

und später wenns die ausfaller gibt auf rohloff umbaun 

aber mir war klar das es das eine oder andere problem geben wird 
aber der kontakt war immer gut und ehrlich 


ps: liest der 2te speedhub user mit??
      wenn ja meld dich mal


----------



## Mr.Beasto (22. April 2011)

leut leut leut ! Kommt mal alle wieder runter ! Laßt uns doch alle wieder konstruktiv und sachlich übers fanes diskutieren ! Sicherlich bei denen wos knarzt und,und,und ist das vermutlich schwer verständlicherweise ebenso bei denen wo angeblich alles prima funktioniert ! Für mich als mitleser mit evtl kaufabsicht wäre es schön und für alle anderen auch . Wichtig iss das die bzw der fehler bei einigen rahmen ausgemerzt wird ! So dass alle spaß mit dem schönem teil haben . Evtl liegt es daran (nur vermutung) das zu wenig getestet wurde . Sicherlich ne kleine firma wie alutech kann sich kaum 5 testbikes leisten . Ne mglk wäre das bike komplett zurückzuschicken um das mal genau unter die lupe zu nehmen was das problem ist (evtl noch mehr unterdimensionierte rohre ?). Nur so kann das bike ernsthaft weiterentwickelt und verbessert werden . Die fahreigenschaften sollen ja den berichten top sein !  würde mich gleich mal als testfahrer(dauertest) anbieten ! Es soll ja made im germany gerecht werden !!! Das der jü alle hände voll zu tun hat iss ja klar, der würde sich am liebsten vierteilen um allen kundenwünsche nachzukommen . In seinem interresse ! Mal schaun ob bei den problemlos rahmen nicht dochnoch nach gardasee und anderen urlaubstripps nicht ähnliche sachen auftreten ! Hoffe mal nich ! In diesem sinne ! Runterfahrer , du tust mir echt leid ! Hab das selber mal durchgemacht und weiß nur zu gut wie das ist ! Also testen testen testen ! Feuer frei !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. April 2011)

Danke an die Vollstiefel die es jetzt auch hier geschafft haben eine offene und ehrliche Kommunikation mit einem Hersteller zu versauen ! 
Wegen solcher Motztüten wird es bald bei allen Herstellern (wieder) nur noch nach Schema F ablaufen. 

Ich habt sicher berechtigte Reklamationsgründe, aber sich hier im Forum auszukotzen ist unterste Schublade, insbesondere wenn alle Verantwortlichen bemüht sind die Probleme abzustellen. Was hier teilweise zu lesen ist grenzt für mich an Mobbing und übler Nachrede und muss einfach nicht sein. 
Wenn man dann selbst auch noch Selbstständig in der Branche ist, ebenfalls mit den Tücken des Arbeitsalltags zu kämpfen hat, sollte man doch in der Lage sein sich in die Situation zu versetzen und auch die nötige Vorgehensweise bzw rechtlichen Ansprüche kennen um so etwas korrekt aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Wenn mir ein Kunde auf dem Weg so ans Bein pissen würde wäre ich dem gegenüber zukünftig sicherlich alles andere als super zuvorkommend. Dann gebe es z.B. Antworten auf mails etc. nur Mo-Fr während der Arbeitszeit und auch nur wenn es die Arbeitslage zulässt....also durchaus erst Tage später.

Wer so unzufrieden ist dass er keinen Spaß an dem Bike hat, soll seinen Bock einpacken und zur Überprüfung zurückschicken und auf Behebung der (Sach) Mängel bestehen.
Kritik ist berechtigt und bei Mängel auch durchaus angebracht, aber bitte sachlich bleiben.

*justmy2cents*


----------



## _-lupin-_ (22. April 2011)

so, ich bin heut mal meine erste tour gefahren.

bei mir hat es am anfang auch geknarzt, aber nachdem ich die schrauben am unterrohr für die dämpferaufnahme festgeschraubt hatte ist es weg.

ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem rahmen bis auf kleinigkeiten (kommt gleich).
bergauf extrem ruhig und nicht wippend und bergab ein sehr schluckfreudiges fahrwerk, lange rede kurzer sinn: fährt sich super und bleibt auch bei mir.

nun zu den negativen sachen:

ich kann immernoch nur in dem kürzesten radstand fahren, das ärgert mich ein wenig, ich habe rechts und links zwischen den kurbelarmen noch 1 cm platz, da den hinterbau 5mm nach außen und das platzproblem wäre behoben.

meine kette schleift noch an der einen schweißnaht im größten gang, das hört man aber kaum wenn man berab fährt. wird ja dann gelöst durch die neue strebe. ich warte einfach bis der Jü eine schickt und freu mich drauf. 

trotzdem bin ich sehr sehr zufrieden, auch wenn nicht alles auf anhieb klappte bzw klappt. wichtig ist doch das es gelöst wird. und das find ich super.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (22. April 2011)

@Jü: bitte nicht aus dem Forum verabschieden. das ist ja das was Alutech auszeichnet und ich denke es würden viele vermissen. gehört doch mitlerweile zu Alutech das der Jü hier ab und zu was schreibt oder?


----------



## MO_Thor (22. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Zur Kommunikation nur ein Beispiel:
> Nachdem ich meine erste Sitzstrebe verbogen hatte, hat mir der Jü am Sonntag abend vom Essen in ner Kneipe eine Mial geschrieben - Montag früh haben wir telefoniert und Do lief mein Bike wieder (2 Tage davon gehen auf DHL).


Ein Musterbeispiel an sog. kommunikativer Kompetenz.
Es ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch, mit den Fehlern erstmal die Öffentlichkeit zu verunsichern - der erste, der etwas davon hören soll, ist der Hersteller. Niemand sonst. 

Runterfahrer hingegen......ach, was solls. Depp bleibt Depp.

Ich für meinen Teil habe meinen Frantik-Rahmen gewogen und mir sind schier die Augen übergegangen: 3,2kg ohne Dämpfer - damit hat sich für mich das Fanes Enduro als leichterer Ersatz erledigt. Aber es soll ja noch ne AM-Version geben....


----------



## ollo (22. April 2011)

und weil heute so schön die Sonne gelacht hat, ich einfach Ostern kurzerhand für meine Frau vorverlegt habe, kam das dabei heraus.......






In der Vergangenheit war Ihr Motto immer...."ich fahr den Berg hoch und Gondel dann runter..." heute mit dem Fanes auf einigen unserer kleinen knackigen, aber zu kurzen Abfahrten hatte Sie richtig richtig richtig Spaß, das Rad passt Perfekt, ist für Sie super gut zu Händeln und verschafft ihr die Sicherheit die sie zum endlich auch mal nicht mehr Bergabgondeln braucht ......"ist wie auf dem Sofa durch den Wald zu fahren..." Bergauf hatte Sie bedenken, ist ja über 1 Kg Schwerer wie ihr Liteville, aber heute stellte sie mal wieder unter Beweis, das es noch schneller Bergauf geht als sonst und das mit einem auf gut 35% SAG eingestellten Dämpfer und einer nicht absenkbaren Gabel (ich glaub das war ein Fehler mit dem Rad, jetzt hab ich noch mehr Probleme  ) .....

Dem Jürgen soll ich noch ausrichten, vielen Dank für das Tolle Trikot und dem Gespann Schlender/ Stark Danke für dieses Geile Rad 


ach ja und ich bin natürlich auch mit der Fanes unterwegs gewesen .......



.


Das Rad ist der Kracher , ich bin noch nie, so Fix, so entspannt eine Steigung hochgekommen (und das mit 40% SAG und Druckstufe voll auf) und ohne Absenkbare Gabel, der Steile Sitzwinkel beim Xl ist Genial.......die ganze Geo für das XL ist endlich mal was für Ü 1,90m, Bergab ist Rad Spielerisch, leicht zu händeln und zusammen mit dem Vivid so satt auf dem Trail, es ist eine wahre Freude damit zu fahren und verleitet zu mehr....., Bergauf und in der Ebene wie ein guter bequemer Tourer und Bergab wie ein Enduro sein soll.....satt und voller abwärtsdrang, ich bin schon gespannt darauf das ganze mit der 180 mm Gabel und 170 mm im Heck zu fahren

Danke ihr beiden 


Ja und auch bei  mir hat es geknarzt, es waren zwei zu Lockere Kettenblattschrauben und nu ist es weg. Alles in allem finde ich es immer sehr bedauerlich wenn Erwartungen an ein Produkt wie bei einigen wenigen hier nicht erfüllt werden können oder die Erwartung der Realität nicht entspricht.....das Fanes hat in den Bereichen wo es noch nicht so Rund ist Mega Potenzial und ein Jürgen wie auch ein Stefan setzten alles daran es immer allen und jedem Recht zu machen........und auch ein Jürgen bzw. Alutech hat "Veränderungs Potenzial"  ...........nachdem ich die beiden Fanes bestellt hatte (auch noch mit dem Bild im Hinterkopf aus einer Bikebravo von Jürgen vor Jahren in seiner kleinen Werkstatt und dem Bericht dazu ), wußte ich, das vielleicht nicht alles Rund sein wird und kann, das es mal wieder eine Richtig spannende Sache wird wo man den Kopf einschalten muß........was ein Jürgen aber immer hatte war die Herzlichkeit, ein offenes Ohr für Wünsche und Änderungen (ja nicht nur ein Jürgen ist alleine Schuld für die Verzögerungen) und die Bereitschaft, alles zu tun damit es gut wird. 

Wer unzufrieden ist, sollte so wie Helmchen schon schrieb, das Rad zurück geben, anstatt sich damit rum zu zu Ärgern oder mit einem unguten Gefühl unterwegs zu sein.......nachdem ich jetzt das Fanes habe und es jetzt im "Vergleich" zum 901 sehen kann, wußte ich die ganze Zeit was mich am 901 gestört hat und warum es für mich nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch war, unabhängig von der Qualität des 901 ......ich sehe es weder als schlecht noch als gut, also einfach wertfrei und nicht relevant für die Masse, es war halt für mich persönlich unpassend und somit ein Fehlkauf und das war es was mich die ganze zeit auch so angekotzt hat......


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2011)

Endlich mal ein schöner Fahrbericht, dass will ich lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergschdeigabua (22. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> und weil heute so schön die Sonne gelacht hat, ich einfach Ostern kurzerhand für meine Frau vorverlegt habe, kam das dabei heraus.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ollo,
die Bilder sind wirklich cool, ein schöner Bericht von dir- ich habe mir ebenfalls ein Fanes bestellt-u. ich soll es nächste woche bekommen, wie schwer ist die Fanes deiner Frau Du schreibst 1 kg schwerer als ein Liteville- welchen aufbau hast Du ( teile.. Schaltung Gabel Dämpfer..etc) an dem Fanes..möchte meines mit ner Sram X0 u. Lyrik RC2 DH u RS Monarch aufbauen bin mal aufs Gewicht gespannt?!!
jetzt konnte ich schon mehrmals lesen das die Druckstreben getauscht werden(andere Version) ist das so richtig gilt das für alle Fanes besitzer?wenn es fertig ist werde ich auch mal Bilder einstellen......


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (22. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das einzig wirkliche Problem an dem Rahmen ist (war) die Sitzstrebe und die Lösung dafür habe ich seit einer Woche in meinem Rahmen.
> Es gibt wohl kaum einen Rahmen auf dem Markt, in den alle erdenklichen Däpfer in allen Positionen reinpassen. In mein Cube Fritzz passten Stahlfederdämpfer nur nach Absägen der Druckstufenverstellschraube (Vanilla RC) oder nach Weglassen des PPD-Verstellrades (DXH 5.0), andere Dämpfer passten gar nicht. Auf eine Anfrage an Cube, welche Dämpfer denn passen, kam nur eine lapidare Antwort mit Hinweis auf die serienmäßig verbauten.
> Das beschriebene Knacken scheinen auch nur einzelne zu haben, meiner ist jedenfalls ruhig.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Piefke,
ich hätte mal ne frage speziell wegen den Druckstreben: werden diese getauscht?wenn ja bei allen u. wann? kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen von Deiner Version der Druckstreben die Du gerade testest?
-soll mein Fanes nächste Woche bekommen bin schon gespannt aufs Bike.. trotz einigen nicht so tollen Beiträgen..sind ja mindestens genauso viele positive Beiträge dabei naja ich lass mich mal überaschen... mfg Bergschdeigabua,vielen Dank


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. April 2011)

Was will man auch erwarten von einem Brandneuen Bike ,wenn jeder fehlerfrei Konstruieren würde ,mit allem  pi pa po, bräuchte man keine evostufen .Und das man ,hier und da ,das eine oder andere wehwechen hat an seinem bike is auch verständlich .Aber ich finde es nach wie vor super von jü und schlabbelloui wie auf die "wunden an bike " reagiert wird, nämlich mit der nötigen kompetentz diese abzustelln  
Ich denke mal auch die beiden wurmt es wenn diverse Baustellen sich im nach hinein herausstellen ...an alles denken geht halt nich 
Testet by User, fail`s, eleminatet by Jü


----------



## ollo (22. April 2011)

Bergschdeigabua schrieb:


> Hallo Ollo,
> die Bilder sind wirklich cool, ein schöner Bericht von dir- ich habe mir ebenfalls ein Fanes bestellt-u. ich soll es nächste woche bekommen, wie schwer ist die Fanes deiner Frau Du schreibst 1 kg schwerer als ein Liteville- welchen aufbau hast Du ( teile.. Schaltung Gabel Dämpfer..etc) an dem Fanes..möchte meines mit ner Sram X0 u. Lyrik RC2 DH u RS Monarch aufbauen bin mal aufs Gewicht gespannt?!!
> jetzt konnte ich schon mehrmals lesen das die Druckstreben getauscht werden(andere Version) ist das so richtig gilt das für alle Fanes besitzer?wenn es fertig ist werde ich auch mal Bilder einstellen......





das Rad meiner Frau wiegt 13,86 kg (mit noch ein wenig Taschengeld gehen noch gut 400- 600g weniger)  und hat die Teile die da auf dem Bild zu sehen sind verbaut  ......ich mach noch mal eine Teileliste, bin heute nur zu fertig 







Die Sitzstreben werden, wenn die anderen die Test überstanden haben von Alutech ausgetauscht, alles wird gut mit den Dingern.


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2011)

Am Bike deiner Frau fehlt in meinen Augen noch ne Variostütze, dann ist es genial!! Vor allem die grünen Pedale, die stechen so genial raus.
Gegen das schwarze deiner Frau ist deine graue Maus irgendwie ......


----------



## Piefke (22. April 2011)

Bergschdeigabua schrieb:


> Hallo Piefke,
> ich hätte mal ne frage speziell wegen den Druckstreben: werden diese getauscht?wenn ja bei allen u. wann? kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild einstellen von Deiner Version der Druckstreben die Du gerade testest?


Die Sitzstreben werden alle noch getauscht. Der Jü will aber sicher gehen, dass die neue Version auch hält. So wie ich ihn verstanden hab, will er das auch am Lago testen (lassen). Mir hat er auf die Schnelle eine unlackierte zukommen lassen, nachdem ich meine verbogen hatte. Ich bin jetzt quasi Testfahrer für die neue Version, halt da auch nach jeder Tour das Haarlineal dran - bis jetzt ist alles OK.
Bild mach ich die Tage mal.


----------



## ollo (23. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Am Bike deiner Frau fehlt in meinen Augen noch ne Variostütze, dann ist es genial!! Vor allem die grünen Pedale, die stechen so genial raus.
> Gegen das schwarze deiner Frau ist deine graue Maus irgendwie ......Fade, Langweilig, so einfarbig wie RAW





kommt noch, nur nicht zu viel neues auf einmal


----------



## Piefke (23. April 2011)

Für wen ist der Rahmen eigentlich?
Hier ist ja wieder eine andere Version der Sitzstrebe drin.


----------



## lhampe (23. April 2011)

das ist der meine, ist aber noch bei DHL;-( 
Bezüglich Druckstrebe Hatte ich von Jürgen folgende Antwort bekommen. Ich hoffe ich darf das hier weiter geben


> druckstrebe ist keine finale version. ist eine von mehreren variationen ( so könnte die bikepark version aussehen )


Hab kein Problem damit das zu testen wenns bezüglich Ketten- und Reifenfreiheit funktioniert. Stabil sieht es aus. Nur bin ich mit 75kg und non  Hardcore Fahrstil nicht der richtige Tester

Macht das Rad auch einmaliger! Und ein individuelles Rad zu haben war einer Hauptgründe das/die Fanes zu kaufen. Saugute Enduros für halb so viel Geld bekomme ich natürlich auch bei den großen. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## schwerter (23. April 2011)

Mal eine Frage: Warum werden hier persönliche Probleme/Streitigkeiten veröffentlicht? Das Forum soll doch dazu dienen, Fahreigenschaften/Tipps weiter zu geben. Es ist schon richtig, wenn viel Geld über den Ladentisch geht, man auch anschliessend zufrieden auf dem Bike sitzen möchte. Schickt doch den Bock zurück zum Jü. Entweder er findet das Problem, es gibt ein neuen Rahmen oder Ihr bekommt die Kohle zurück. Ich fuhr vor meiner Sau ein Canyon, ich weiss wovon ich spreche. Wie ich schon schrieb, es gibt nix von der Stange.
Wenn  ich  dann noch von einem angeblichen Geschäftsmann unqualifizierte Aussagen lese, bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob da nicht zu viel überbewertet wurde. 
Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Fanes Fahrer, die nach ihren ersten Ausfahrten zu frieden waren oder kleiner Mängel sofort behoben haben.
Einfach mal persönlichen Kontakt aufnehmen und die Eier kalt halten.
Habt frohe Ostern und hoffentlich bald viel Spass mit dem Fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2011)

Die "Beschleunigungs-Finne" gefällt mir auch ganz gut, zur Reifenfreiheit trägt sie nix bei, die knappste Stelle ist eher am Yoke.
Aber selbst da passen meine 4 potenziellen Hinterradreifen in allen Einstellungen. 
Zu der Rubberqueen 2,4 UST, die ist eh nicht lustig hinten und Conti hat wohl schon kappiert, daß sie es mit der Größe leicht übertrieben haben und die neueren Versionen werden wieder schmaler.


----------



## der-gute (23. April 2011)

Ich hab mit der reifenfreiheit am XL kein Problem

Gestern hab ich mein fanes den Mt. Baldo hoch getreten und dann den Skull runter gejagt...

War ganz nett ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hab mit der reifenfreiheit am XL kein Problem
> 
> Gestern hab ich mein fanes den Mt. Baldo hoch getreten und dann den Skull runter gejagt...
> 
> War ganz nett ;-)




GRRR!! Ich platz gleich vor Neid 

Ich lese das Thema ja nun auch seit Anfang an mit, und muss sagen das ich über die Entwicklung auch etwas verwundert bin. Ich denke auch manches gehört hier nicht hin. Probleme und Fehler die das Bike im Moment noch hat, soll man sicher diskutieren, aber das ist wie Schlabbeloui schon sagte ja auch von ihm und JÜ gewollt. Nur SO wird die Fanes das beste Enduro da draußen....

Mir gefällt die Version der Druckstreben mit der "Beschleunigungs-Finne" (der Begriff wird Kult wenn die Streben so kommen  ), sehr gut, denke so kann die Endversion schon aussehen.

JÜ und Schlabbeloui macht weiter so  und laßt euch nicht verjagen.

Schönes Osterfest wünsche ich allen

Ach eins möchte ich nochmal loswerden, meinen manche nicht das sie diesen Schweißnahtwahnsinn etwas übertreiben? Wie schon gesagt sie soll halten und vielleicht nicht total daneben aussehen. Mir ist es zumindest viel lieber so wie JÜ es macht und das er dafür keine Mondpreise für seine Rahmen verlangt.

Wem das nicht passt der sollte sich evtl. gleich wo anders umschauen. Alerdings muss man dann abwägen, ob man einen modernen Rahmen mit klasse Kinematik oder eben einen 10Jahre alten Rahmen mit tollen Nähten möchte.


----------



## der-gute (23. April 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> GRRR!! Ich platz gleich vor Neid



Zu deiner Beruhigung:
Das Wetter is heut nicht so dolle
Keine Sonne zu sehen
Die nächsten Tage soll's auch regnen...

Muss gleich wieder in en Berg - hoch zum 601


----------



## langer.andi (23. April 2011)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand mal einen kompletten Fanes Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt?
Oder hab ich das überlesen / übersehen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2011)

Jü soll jetzt erstmal die Woche in Riva nutzen und genießen und dann nochmal schauen, ob er sich hier nicht mehr blicken läßt. Wäre doch unnütz, klar macht man sich verwundbar wenns öffentlich wird, aber es hatte doch auch schon einen großen Nutzen. Die Fanes Am, die Zugverlegung und die Avid Bremsaufnahme wären doch schwierig geworden, ohne den regen Austausch hier im Forum.  Es war doch recht ruhig hier, bis dann mal alles undifferenziert in einen Topf geworfen wurde.

Einige Punkte sind in bestimmten Kombinationen halt untauglich, aber erstens wird doch schon an Problemlösungen gearbeitet und außerdem vergißt man hier die vielen Aufbauten, die ohne Probleme einfach funktionieren. Da bleibt nur das Negative hängen, und einige sind schon froh das sie nicht bestelt haben. Mal ganz ehrlich es funktionieren mehr Dämpfer und Hinterreifen in dem Rahmen als an den Eindruck hat in den letzten Tagen. 

Die Aussage, das der Rahmen knarzt, ist erstmal so hinzunehmen, dann sucht man aber erstmal nach der Ursache(Rahmen im Allegemeinen ist mir zu platt) und faselt nicht davon, daß ALLE irgendwann knarzen und man nur zu wenig fährt. Beides läßt eher auf eine prophetische Gabe als auf Wissen schließen.
Fakten wären mal gut. Beim Umbau mußte ich auch feststellen, das alte übernommene Teile am anderen Rahmen liefen und bei der Fanes nicht, lag schlicht daran, daß sie sich am Shova anders verschlissen (kette + Kassette+Kb) haben. 

Das problem mit der 10fach Kassette und HS wird auch bald gegessen sein.

Und das mit der Druckstrebe ist doch schon in post 1492 geklärt worden, warum kommt das wieder auf den Tisch. Das ist eine Interimslösung, aber ich bin froh sie trotzdem gekriegt zu haben, so konnte ich aufbauen  einrollen und mich an alles gewöhnen, die Alternative wäre eine Lieferung weit später gewesen.

Ich seh das recht leidenschaftslos, ich hab mir nie Illusionen gemacht, daß es kein Gemopper geben könnte, liegt nunmal in der Natur von neuen Sachen, dennoch hab ich mich drauf eingelassen und wurde mit einem tollen Rad belohnt, falls jetzt noch irgendwas sein sollte, kann ich meine Meinung immer noch ändern . Jeder, auch ich und der Jü, hat ein Recht auf Irrtum. Für sowas gibts dann Gewährleistung Garantie und Service. Bei N knallen einige Gabelkronen ins Unterrohr und verbiegen Links, das 901 wäre froh um die Dämpfervariabilität und  bei canyon knarzten die ersten Wippen. So what?! Wer was 100%iges will muß sich mit astronomischen Preisen anfreunden, wegen 20 Prototypen unzähligen Berechnungen und 5 jahre Wartezeit sind auch einzurechnen.
Überlicherweise gibts sowas im echten Leben nicht, wer bei einer komplexeren Aufgabe noch nie einen Fehler gemacht hat darf gerne schonmal den ersten Stein suchen gehen.





langer.andi schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand mal einen kompletten Fanes Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt?
> Oder hab ich das überlesen / übersehen?



Öhhmm, schau gerade in mienne Fotos vom aufbau.

Edit: Vivid air mit Buchsen 572g.
Rahmen in L eloxiert: 3.442g


----------



## Piefke (23. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Zu deiner Beruhigung:
> Das Wetter is heut nicht so dolle
> Keine Sonne zu sehen
> Die nächsten Tage soll's auch regnen...


Bei uns scheint die Sonne und das soll die nächsten Tage so bleiben

Die Finne sitzt an der richtigen Stelle, wenn ich mir meine verbogene Strebe so anschaue.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. April 2011)

schwerter schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Warum werden hier persönliche Probleme/Streitigkeiten veröffentlicht? Das Forum soll doch dazu dienen, Fahreigenschaften/Tipps weiter zu geben. Es ist schon richtig, wenn viel Geld über den Ladentisch geht, man auch anschliessend zufrieden auf dem Bike sitzen möchte. Schickt doch den Bock zurück zum Jü. Entweder er findet das Problem, es gibt ein neuen Rahmen oder Ihr bekommt die Kohle zurück. Ich fuhr vor meiner Sau ein Canyon, ich weiss wovon ich spreche. Wie ich schon schrieb, es gibt nix von der Stange.
> Wenn  ich  dann noch von einem angeblichen Geschäftsmann unqualifizierte Aussagen lese, bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob da nicht zu viel überbewertet wurde.
> Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Fanes Fahrer, die nach ihren ersten Ausfahrten zu frieden waren oder kleiner Mängel sofort behoben haben.
> Einfach mal persönlichen Kontakt aufnehmen und die Eier kalt halten.
> Habt frohe Ostern und hoffentlich bald viel Spass mit dem Fanes.



Na na, so ein Forum oder andere webbasierte Plattformen sind eben ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Und nicht nur eine Werbeplattform für den jeweiligen Hersteller. Wer sich auf dieses Terrain begibt, muss auch mit negativen Einflüssen leben, ganz einfach.

Kritik gehört nun mal dazu, in dem Fall wirkt sie sich doch sogar positiv zugunsten Alutech aus. Die Basherei gegen den Runterfahrer ist einfach nur daneben. Er hat seine (wohl berechtigte) Kritik geäußert, was auch sein gutes Recht ist. Wer nur banales Geseiere und Selbstbeweihräucherung  will, soll sich ein geschlossenes Forum aufmachen.


----------



## Piefke (23. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Die Basherei gegen den Runterfahrer ist einfach nur daneben.


Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte halt nicht mit Steinen werfen.
Und der gute Herr Speer ist lange nicht so perfekt wie er hier gern tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. April 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand mal einen kompletten Fanes Rahmen auf der Waage gehabt?
> Oder hab ich das überlesen / übersehen?



nur den Rahmen oder das Komplette Bike ???

Wenn Komplett, dann kann ich Dir 15,7 sagen, wo von die LR 3430g, die Gabel 2050g, der Dämpfer 530g, die Bremsen 1100g, Pedale 368g Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze 687g und die Kurbel 920g ausmachen....



@Bergschdeigabua

hier die Teile von Frau Ollos Fanes,
Rahmen Gr M mit S Sitzrohr, Gabel Rock Shox Sektor R / TR 150mm (gemessen 156), Truvativ AKA Kurbel mit Stronglight 34 Kettenblat, Bashguard Race Face, Lenker Syntace Vector 7005 Limited Ed. 31,8 700mm, Vorbau Syntace Force 149, 65mm, Stütze Thomson Elite 27,2 mit 410 mm, Sattelklemme Syntace Superlock, Red.hülse Cane Creek, Pedale Octane, Sattel Selle T 1, Bremsen Shimano XT V 200 mm, H 180 mm, Schaltung Sram X 9, Umwerfer SLX 2 Fach, Laufräder Veltec V One Felge, SL HR Nabe 142x 12mm, Hope Pro II VR Nabe 20 mm, Speichen Sapim 1,8 / 1,5, Mäntel Onza Ibex FR 2,25, Schläuche Schwalbe SV 13, Kassette XT, Kette XT, Dämpfer DT 210, Griffe Ergon GA 1 in S,  Steuersatz Acros.......ach und die Reifen sind mit Luft vom Lande aus einer Höhe von 147 ü NN befüllt


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Na na, so ein Forum oder andere webbasierte Plattformen sind eben ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Und nicht nur eine Werbeplattform für den jeweiligen Hersteller. Wer sich auf dieses Terrain begibt, muss auch mit negativen Einflüssen leben, ganz einfach.



Ich habe Jürgens Kommentar auch gelesen und kann mich da Piefke nur anschliessen Jürgen hat damit gar nicht angefangen und hat sich hier immer sehr gut zu den Problemen geäußert, was nicht selbstvertändlich ist im Forum Das natürlich ein knarzender Rahmen ärgerlich ist, steht außer Frage. Aber Jürgen bietet jedem die persönliche Abwicklung an und die bleibt für mich auch die beste Art der Problembewältigung und nicht die Schreiberei in einem anoymen Forum und dann kann ich seine Reaktion gut verstehen, besonders wenn man mit der Person ein ähnliches Erlebniss hatte und sich nicht so verhalten hat. Es sind hier genug, die sehr begeistert von ihrem neuen Rad sind und einige wenige, die was beanstanden und ich versuche objektiv mir ein Urteil zu bilden und finde, dass es für eine Neuentwicklung  doch eigentlich ganz gut aussieht und der Hersteller auch einen guten Support abgibt Mit meinem Enduro hatte ich 2004 auch einige Probleme, habe aber mit Jürgen persönlich darüber gesprochen und wir haben eine unkomplizierte Lösung für beide Seiten gefunden, womit beide bestens Leben konnten und ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen meinen Unmut über das Internet zu verbreiten. Wie es in den Wald ruft, schallt es halt eben wieder heraus und damit muss halt auch der Runterfahrer leben
Allen viel Spaß mit ihren Fanes
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Die Basherei gegen den Runterfahrer ist einfach nur daneben.



hat er sich ehrlich verdient !
IMHO hat er sich hier im Ton vergriffen



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Er hat seine (wohl berechtigte) Kritik geäußert, was auch sein gutes Recht ist.



Das spricht ihm keiner ab
aber Kritik üben, Fehler aufzählen oder von Problemen berichten ist eins, hier aber rummotzen und alles mies machen ist was anderes, insbesondere wenn man im Glashaus sitzt und selbst von üblichen normalen Problemen mit eigenen Kunden nicht gefeit ist



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Wer nur banales Geseiere und Selbstbeweihräucherung  will, soll sich ein geschlossenes Forum aufmachen.



der Ton macht die Musik !


----------



## fofiman (23. April 2011)

Ich lenke ja nur ungern ab, aber:

Wer hat einen guten Tip für eine leichte und leise und gut funktionierende 2-fach Kettenführung, die an dem Rahmen funktioniert?
e13 Heim 2?


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2011)

ich fuhr den Stinger, klappte gut, aber die KB schrauben mußten an der iscg abgeflacht werden. 

Im Moment bin ich aber be einer Eigenbau Carbon trägerplatte mit dem Stinger Röllchen, müßte so um die 50-60g auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## fofiman (23. April 2011)

Aha, den hatte ich noch gar nicht im Visir.
Wie ist es dabei mit der Geräuschentwicklung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie es mit der Heim/E13 aussieht, aber das Stingerröllchen ist das leiseste/weichste von meinen drei Kefü (superstar, stinger, shaman enduro), hat auch einee Stufe drin, wenn man eine 22er kb fährt, ganz praktisch.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. April 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Es tut mir echt leid, dass Deine Freude getrübt ist...Jürgen und ich haben verdaaaaaammt viel Zeit und Herzblut in die Geschichte investiert und wollen natürlich, dass jeder happy ist. Wenn wir mal bei Mk9 sind, dann isses es allerperfekteste Bike von Welt mit Sahne oben drauf...versprochen



Hallo Stefan, 

gibt es denn schon Planungen der/die Fanes in späteren Versionen leichter zu bekommen ?

@ollo: 

den Rahmen deiner Frau hattest du nicht zufällig auf der Waage ?


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. April 2011)

Ich finde das mit der "beschleunigungs -finne " auch  klasse , ma was anders  Aber mein Bauch sagt mir das sie womöglich zu kurz is  Okay täuschen kann man sich immer ma


----------



## ollo (23. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> gibt es denn schon Planungen der/die Fanes in späteren Versionen leichter zu bekommen ?
> 
> ...




Nein Sorry, ich könnte höchsten das Gewicht in etwa raus rechnen


----------



## Osti (23. April 2011)

nachdem ich heute mal wieder ne Runde mit dem Shorttravel-Enduro gefahren bin, habe ich die ganze Zeit so'n Mann im Ohr, der was von nem AM faselt...


----------



## biker-wug (23. April 2011)

@ollo: RAW ist auch beim Fanes viel schöner!!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (24. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Nein Sorry, ich könnte höchsten das Gewicht in etwa raus rechnen



Nur keine Umstände . Hätte ja sein können, das du den Rahmen vor Zusammenbau nochmal auf die Waage gelegt hast. Ich hoffe mal das es in den nächsten Versionen noch leichter wird.


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. April 2011)

Noch leichter ist schon das Ziel, aber das wird man sicher nicht schnell erledigen können.
Alleine schon das Verstellzeugs (Ausfallende und Wippe) macht ein paar hundert gramm aus. Ist halt die Frage, ob man dann die Kröte schlucken mag, etwas weg zu rationalisieren.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. April 2011)

@Spirit_Moon

ich werd meinen fanes am di bekommen 

gr M sitzrohr S    und werd in wiegen 

wenn ich richtig im kopf hat er die gleiche größe 
wie das von ollo´s frau


----------



## Spirit_Moon (24. April 2011)

Das ist Lieb 

einen schönen Ostersonntag euch allen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. April 2011)

sind die jetzt ausgelieferten rahmen noch handgefertigt von jürgen oder schon aus übersee? wegen verschiedenen sitzrohren. und wie kurz sind die kettenstreben bei der kürzesten einstellung mit X12?


----------



## ollo (24. April 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> sind die jetzt ausgelieferten rahmen noch handgefertigt von jürgen oder schon aus übersee? wegen verschiedenen sitzrohren. und wie kurz sind die kettenstreben bei der kürzesten einstellung mit X12?




Hi Rainer,

427,5 (max. 440mm) und die 50 Fanes sind noch die von Jürgen geschweißten. Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, macht er aber auch zukünftig Sonderanfertigungen gegen Aufpreis (Er wollte sich ein paar Rohrsätze "Hinlegen")


----------



## ollo (26. April 2011)

Na Männers......seit ihr alle beim Osterfeuer verbrannt oder mit der Schrottigen Fanes zusammengebrochen oderrrrrr könnte es sein das ihr gar nicht mehr aufhören könnt zu fahren 

Mir ging es am Montag so im Harz......






Das Bike, Sensationell !!!!!!........ Jürgen, Stefan die Fanes ist der Hammer  warum ???

Wir sind Strecken gefahren die ich von vielen "Harzausflügen" kannte und noch nie war es so leicht und vor allem angenehm Höhenmeter zu machen, auch wenn  man in Hinsicht von brennenden Schenkel, nicht von angenehm sprechen kann ( die Fanes ist Ok nur der Typ da drauf war einfach zu schwach  )....aber und da kann ich die Räder mit denen ich die Strecken schon gefahren bin voll zum "Vergleich" heranziehen, sowohl Bergan wie Bergab.

In der Fanes sitzt man, schön Zentral, "aufrecht" am Anstieg, nicht im SAG versunken und immer Herr der Lage. Es ist trotz der länge ein verspieltes gut zu händelndes  Bergauf Bike . Was mir neben der guten Beherrschbarkeit  Bergab gefallen hat, waren gerade die Eigenschaften Bergauf,....... minimales Wippen trotz 35% SAG auf "glattem" Untergrund, auf Wurzelligen Passagen Bergauf (die immer Nervig sind) eine Senfte die den Fahrer über die Wurzeln "hebt", spielerisch und kontrolliert (kein rumgeschwimme). In dem Zusammenhang hat die BOS Deville hervorragend zum Vivid gepasst, beide Federelemente haben das getan wo zu sie da sind, sauber alles weg gefedert, immer voll bei der Sache, Bergauf gab es keinen Grund sich über irgend etwas bzgl. der Federung  Gedanken zu machen. An Eine Absenkung an der Front habe ich die ganze Zeit nicht einen Gedanken verschwendet, mal sehen wie das in Österreich wird, wenn es noch länger Bergauf geht. 

Bergab.....alles was oben bei Bergauf steht + der Vivid ist ein perfekter Dämpfer für das Rad, allein mit den Einstellempfehlungen von Rock Shox  Federt der Dämpfer sauber alles weg, nutzt den Federweg sauber aus, ist bei Speedpassagen mit dem Fanes Hinterbau völlig "Entspannt" und die Wurzelpassagen verlieren absolut ihren Schrecken......erschreckend mit wie viel Speed man solche Passagen jetzt fahren kann/ will .....auch hier hielt die BOS sauber mit, für mich eine Traumkombi von Federung und Hinterbau......

Was ich zum nächsten mal mit der BOS Ausprobieren werde, ist die Bergauffahrfunktion, zwar keine Absenkung aber eine Begrenzung des Hubs auf 110 mm.....das sollte auch Bergab bei Langsamen verblockten Passagen gut Funktionieren, wenn man nicht vorher die Lowspeeddruckstufe verstellen will, um ein wegtauchen zu vermeiden .

Die Eindrücke meiner Frau, kurz und Knapp, Sie hatte zum ersten mal mit einem Rad in dem Gelände 100% mehr Spaß, auch wenn die Fahrkünste noch in den Kinderschuhen stecken.......früher 80% Totalverweigerung, heute 80% Bergab Spaß 


Alles in allem war es ein Perfekter Tag im Harz, mit einem Rad das auch Ü 1,90 m und Ü 100 Kg Menschen Passt und eine Menge Fahrspaß vermittelt, den Anstiegen aufgrund der Sitzposition Bergauf sowie im Flachen ein entspanntes und leichteres Fahren erlaubt und endlich mal eine Tour im Harz mit Rucksack und Co ohne hinter Kreuzschmerzen zu haben ..... ein Enduro halt wie es sein soll, Perfekt Bergab, Perfekt Bergauf......Endgeil ....für mich zumindest .......und nein ich werde für das geschreibsel hier nicht bezahlt 


Ich freu mich schon auf die weiteren Fanes Serien, Jürgen und Stefan  macht weiter so, ihr seit auf dem richtigen weg .....die Startschwierigkeiten und kleinen Unzufriedenheiten, sollten euch nicht bremsen


----------



## schwerter (26. April 2011)

@ollo: Schöner Bericht/Eindrücke von Deiner Harztour. Klasse zu hören, dass Dein Fanes super funktioniert. Mach Lust auf Mehr. Da hat Jü wohl doch wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Hoffentlich schreiben andere Fanes Besitzer ähnliches, damit der Jü wieder Lust und Motivation bekommt. Am Ende wird mit allen Veränderungen und Verbesserungen ein super Enduro (ich hasse diese ganzen Bezeichnungen!) stehen.


----------



## trailterror (26. April 2011)

super auskunft ollo


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. April 2011)

Schöner Bericht ollo


----------



## ollo (26. April 2011)

Bitte gern geschehen ...... man muß es wirklich mal gefahren sein um zu "Erfahren" das das was die anderen Bikebauer ihren Rädern zutrauen, mit der Fanes auch erfüllt wird......gerade wenn man sich als Langer schwerer Sack sonst die Berge hoch qäult, ist die Fanes eine Offenbarung an Bergauf/ Bergab Fahrgefühl, das Rad lädt zu Fahren ein, egal welche Richtung, würde es am besten treffen.


----------



## der-gute (26. April 2011)

Ollo, wieviel Bums hattest du im Vivid Air?


PS: ich schildere hier irgendwann auch mal meine Eindrücke von den ersten 5 Touren:
The Skull
601
Adrenalina
102+123
dosso de roveri

Bin nur grad zu platt von den 4500 Hm an 5 Tagen und von der Rückfahrt grade...


----------



## trailterror (27. April 2011)

Da lohnt es si h weiterhin hier vorbeizuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ollo, wieviel Bums hattest du im Vivid Air?
> ............
> 
> Bin nur grad zu platt von den 4500 Hm an 5 Tagen und von der Rückfahrt grade...




für die erste kleinere Tour 15 Bar und mit Rucksack und Co 16 Bar. Die Einstellungen für Ending Stroke und Zugstufe wie von RS angegeben 3 Klicks und 5 Klicks


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

Welche Anleitung?


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Welche Anleitung?



Du mußt die vom Vivid Coil nehmen und die gibt es auf der Sram Homepage, komischerweise ist das was beim Dämpfer liegt ja keine Bedienungsanleitung sonder ein Witz und Garantie Geplänkelzettel, eine wirkliche Anleitung für den Air ........bisher Fehlanzeige


----------



## Piefke (27. April 2011)

Offenbar ist die Fanes ein Rahmen, der mit Stahl- und Luftfederelementen harmoniert.
Ich bin mit meinem Roco TST Coil sehr zufrieden, sehr sensibbles Ansprechen und trotzdem sehr ruhig beim Treten. Den TST-Hebel nehm ich nur, wenn die Beine etwas schwer und der Tritt unrunder werden.
Ich habe trotz rechnerisch zu weicher Feder recht wenig SAG, aber insgesamt passt das so hervorragend - ist halt manchmal besser auf sein Bauchgefühl zu hören als sich stur auf Rechner zu verlassen.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. April 2011)

@Spirit_Moon
gr M
sitzrohr S
3,6kilo  mit steckachse/acros steuersatz/dämpferschrauben/inlets 

müßten 3,35-3,4kilo nackt sein


gruß walter


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. April 2011)

Hab vielen Dank !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. April 2011)

d.h. man ist je nach Dämpfer bei rund 4kg ! 
ist denn bei den (Groß) Serienrahmen mit einer Gewichtsreduzierung zu rechnen ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. April 2011)

Ich bin sogar drüber.

Aber ich bin etwas erstaunt: bei sonstig gleichen parts, fährt es sich dank der Geo, trotzdem "leichter" als meine 700-800g leichterer Vorgänger. 
Die Gewichtszuwächse waren auch teils der Stabilität(Dämpfderaufnahme) und Variabilität(Wippe, Ausfallende) geschuldet, da wollte der Jü erstmal kein Risiko eingehen, bei den Ersten. Ob es da Einsparpotential gibt, wird man dann sehen, wenn die Rahmen ausgeliefert werden. In diesem Jahr würde ich mal nicht damit rechnen, aber die neue Druckstrebe könnte leichter werden.


Zum Vivid Air Setup, fand ich auch hier ein paar gute tipps. ist aber eigentlich ein sehr simpel einzustellender Dämpfer.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## böser_wolf (27. April 2011)

also ich find das absolut ok    vom gewicht 
später wirds aufgebaut 
presetup 1mal 9
später rohloff


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

mein Fanes wiegt mit Totem Coil, Reverb, uralter RaceFace North Shore DH Kurbel und Minion DHF vorne 16,6 Kilo

trotzdem ging das Ding den Altissimo hoch wie mein 13 Kilo 301
die ersten 1100 Hm am Tag 1 mit 12,5 bar im Vivid
die anderen Tage mit 16 bar, da 2-3 h monoton bergauf...

die Sitzposition machts - nicht das Gewicht


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> .....
> die Sitzposition machts - nicht das Gewicht





ist Ge.il oder


----------



## goshawk (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das kann ich, zwar nicht mit dem fanes, aber mit anderen modellen in verschiedenen größen, bestätigen. klar bei 19kg ist es dann wurst....


----------



## Wurzelmann (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die Sitzposition machts - nicht das Gewicht



Den Eindruck hatte ich bei meinem Umstieg von einem 12kg Tourer auf das Enduro eines Wettbewerbers ebenfalls. 

Allerdings musste ich zuletzt eine Einschränkung feststellen: Beim Tragen spürt man jedes Kilo mehr 

Aber da muss man halt durch (oder per Streckenwahl das Problem umgehen ).

Viel Spass mit Euren Hobeln.
Und schön, dass die großen Jungs jetzt endlich auch mitspielen dürfen ​


----------



## VoikaZ (27. April 2011)

Hi,

mal ne Frage, rein interessehalber. Welche Geometrieeinstellung habt Ihr denn bei Eurem Fanes eingestellt?
Momentan hab ich die 170 mm eingestellt, beim Ansehen der Bilder Eurer Bikes ist mir aber aufgefallen, das in jeder Einstellung ein paar unterwegs sind.
Reverb ist verbaut und den Vivid Air hab ich heut bekommen. Was habt Igr denn für ne Dämpferpumpe? Ich hatte echt Platzprobleme, beim Luftdruckseinstellen mit meiner Pumpe (zum Unterrohr hin).
Ach ja, am Wochenende wird mein Fanes endlich richtig rangenommen 
Am Anfang konnte ich ja noch nicht richtig, wegen der Kaltaushärtung, vor zwei Wochen hat mich dann ein Autom vom Rad gefahren (keine Sorge, nicht von der Fanes ) und jetzt bin ich mittlerweile schon richtig heiß auf Trailheizen 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

Ich hab ne Pumpe von Magura benutzt

Bin zuerst die 160 mm Variante gefahren, da so eingestellt
Dann die 170mm Variante

Jetzt überleg ich noch, ob ich die 170mm +0,83 grad +11 mm Variante fahren werde
Hab ja ne totem drin, die die Winkel kleiner macht
Mit den 0,83 grad komts dann bestimm auf normal raus

Bei Zeiten probiere ich das mal...

Ach ja: 12-12,5 bar bei 35-40% sag im stehen mit 95 Kilo plus Ausrüstung...
Federweg nich komplett genutzt am Lago...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Sitzposition machts - nicht das Gewicht



bei euch (X)XL Geplagten ist die Sitzposition sicherlich ein deutlich größeres Thema als ein paar Hundert Gramm Mehrgewicht beim Rahmen, auch weil es für euch zu wenig passende Rahmen/Bikes gibt. Den ollo hab ich ja schon live auf seinem alten Bike gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da ich aber innerhalb der Normalo Rahmengröße M/L liege, kann und will ich mir den Luxus erlauben neben einer guten Sitzposition auch ein möglichst geringes Gewicht zu wollen 
Wobei mich 100 oder 200g mehr auch nicht jucken, aber wenn schon der kleine M halb S Rahmen so deutliches "Übergewicht" zu dem vom Jü angepeilten Gewicht hat, kann ich mir den around 14kg Aufbau fast abschminken. 
Zumindest so, dass es finanziell nicht gar so ausufert damit es von der Regierung durch gewunken wird 

mal abwarten wie es mit den Serienrahmen aussieht
habe ja noch Zeit, meine französische Wunschgabel kommt eh erst 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

Wir sprechen aber schon über ein Enduro mit freeride-ambitionen?


----------



## VoikaZ (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ach ja: 12-12,5 bar bei 35-40% sag im stehen mit 95 Kilo plus Ausrüstung...
> Federweg nich komplett genutzt am Lago...



Echt? "Nur" 12-12,5 bar? Ich wieg nackig so knapp 93 kg und hab jetzt 14-15 bar drinnen, bei ca. 35% Sag 
Muß aber dazu sagen, das ich noch nicht damit auf der Piste war.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

Sag im Sitzen oder im Stehen?


----------



## VoikaZ (27. April 2011)

Im Sitzen, hab ich heut nach der Arbeit schnell im Keller gemacht.
Ausgiebige Testfahrt steht am WE an.


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

siehste

mein Sag von 35% is mit 12,5 bar im Stehen - so nutz ich das Fanes auch ;-)


----------



## VoikaZ (27. April 2011)

Alles klar und vielen Dank, dann probier ich das morgen gleich mal aus


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

wobei ich mit 12,5 bar den Hub bis auf so 6 mm genutzt hab...


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei euch (X)XL Geplagten ist die Sitzposition sicherlich ein deutlich größeres Thema als ein paar Hundert Gramm Mehrgewicht beim Rahmen, auch weil es für euch zu wenig passende Rahmen/Bikes gibt. Den ollo hab ich ja schon live auf seinem alten Bike gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wieso ???? das Rad meiner Frau wiegt 13,86 kg, wo ist jetzt das Gewichtsproblem, noch eine XTR Kurbel dran (die 2010 gibt es fast hinter her geschmissen) , leichteren Bashguard ein leichterer Sattel, ein noch etwas leichterer LR Satz, dann noch die neuen Druckstreben und schon haste 13,3 kg.......noch ein paar andere Schläuche und Mäntel und es könnte knapp Sub 13 werden


----------



## zec (27. April 2011)

Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Fanes - vor allem zu den Besitzern der Rahmengröße "S" bzw. "M" mit "S"-Sitzrohr: Wie weit lässt sich die Sattelstütze versenken? Und zwar bei der Annahme, dass man die Stütze maximal kürzt (sprich: Dass sie noch so weit in das Sitzrohr reicht wie von Alutech vorgegeben).

Und generell würde es mich interessieren, mit welchem Luftdämpfer der Hinterbau am besten harmoniert? Bei den bisherigen Aufbauten ist ja vom leichten DT-Swiss bis zum schweren Vivid alles dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. April 2011)

Aber so entferne ich mich doch wieder vom eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet des Rahmens


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. April 2011)

hallo volker,

Der vivid air funktioniert auch mit mehr Druck und dafür weniger Drcukstufe hervorragend. Im Moment fahre ich mittlere Kettenstrebenlänge, bei 200psi und 75kg, bei ca 25 % Sag im Stehen, damit bin ich dann noch halbwegs im linearen Anfangsberreich.
Als Pumpe klappt bei mir die Topeak, Man kann auch die Luftkammer irgendwie so drehen und festschrauben, daß das Vetil woanders sitzt.


----------



## VoikaZ (27. April 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Als Pumpe klappt bei mir die Topeak, Man kann auch die Luftkammer irgendwie so drehen und festschrauben, daß das Vetil woanders sitzt.



Hi Volker,

ich habe die gleiche Pumpe. Echt, man kann die Luftkammer drehen? Das wäre natürlich der Hammer, mal gucken, ob ich ne Anleitung dazu finde.
Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. April 2011)

Wo hakt es denn, bei mir ist das Ventil hier und ich hab damit eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## langer.andi (27. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ..., noch eine xtr kurbel dran (die 2010 gibt es fast hinter her geschmissen) , ...



wo?


----------



## VoikaZ (27. April 2011)

Steht bei mir auch ungefähr an der Stelle, nur das das Ventil bei mir noch näher am Unterrohr ist und jetzt das Rändelrädchen von der Pumpe an der Zugbefestigung un den Zügen angeht und ich deswegen schon Probleme beim Aufschrauben habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wir sprechen aber schon über ein Enduro mit freeride-ambitionen?



das schließt doch den Wunsch nach geringem Gewicht nicht aus, oder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



klar das (bezahlbar) keine sub 12kg drinnen sind 
wie gesagt, ich will nicht um jedes Gramm feilschen aber Übergewicht vermeidet man am besten im Voraus und wie Wurzelmann schon anführt, Tragen ist auch ein Thema das man bedenken sollte
Ich will einfach kein Bike mit +15kg mehr 

@ollo: das Bike deiner Frau ist zwar sub14kg, mir aber zu nahe an meinem Mk8 Aufbau. Etwas mehr FW darf die Gabel für die Fanes dann schon haben, eine Totem muss es aber nicht gleich sein. Und die XTR Kurbel habe ich mir (einem Link von dir folgend) gerade hinterher werfen lassen


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. April 2011)

Volker frag mal den gino, der kennt sich mit dem Dämpfer aus.
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Aber so entferne ich mich doch wieder vom eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet des Rahmens



vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## lhampe (27. April 2011)

Hab heute endlich mal auch meine Fanes bekommen.
Gewicht (Gr. M, gepulvert, mit Rocco air wc und Acros Lagerschalen): 4250 gr.
Dämfer wiegt 502 gr.
Also kommt ein gepulverter Rahmen auf ca. 3650gr. Ach ja mein Rahmen hat die 'Park Variante' der Druckstrebe.
So, jetzt aufbauen...


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Fanes - vor allem zu den Besitzern der Rahmengröße "S" bzw. "M" mit "S"-Sitzrohr: Wie weit lässt sich die Sattelstütze versenken? Und zwar bei der Annahme, dass man die Stütze maximal kürzt (sprich: Dass sie noch so weit in das Sitzrohr reicht wie von Alutech vorgegeben).
> 
> Und generell würde es mich interessieren, mit welchem Luftdämpfer der Hinterbau am besten harmoniert? Bei den bisherigen Aufbauten ist ja vom leichten DT-Swiss bis zum schweren Vivid alles dabei.




wenn Du die 31,6 mm Stütze nimmst, dann lässt sie sich bei einem S Sitzrohr ca. 22 cm versenken, bei einer 27,2 mm Stütze ca. 35-38 cm......je dünner, desto mehr Versenkung. Dämpfer ist eine Sache des Geschmacks, der Vivid ist für lange Bergabfahrten und rumgebolze konzipiert, ähnlich dem Roco Air, andere schwören auf den Roco Coil, wieder andere auf den RS Monarch (wenn Du es eher Tourenlastig magst) und manche nehmen einen DT, weil leicht, nicht viel daran rum zustellen ist und ein Fliegengewicht damit unterwegs ist.......für die Dämpferwahl, sollte Du schon mal rausrücken, a. was Du fahren willst, b. wie wichtig Dir Gewicht ist und c. ob er einfach abzustimmen sein soll


@bjoern,
mit einer Lyrik Solo Air wären es 400g mehr (die Sektor hat 156mm) , minus einer anderen Kurbel, dann bleibst Du immer noch locker unter 15 selbst mit der Würtschenbüchse von Vivid

@langer andi ....ist aber nur fast hinterher geschmissen 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...ollowtech-ii-175-mm-krg-44x32x22-zaehne-65501

@Voikaz

den Dämpfer ausbauen und die Luftkammer drehen, so das der Zugstufen Knopf oben steht (geht am besten ohne Luft)


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich mal auch meine Fanes bekommen.
> Gewicht (Gr. M, gepulvert, mit Rocco air wc und Acros Lagerschalen): 4250 gr.
> Dämfer wiegt 502 gr.
> Also kommt ein gepulverter Rahmen auf ca. 3650gr. Ach ja mein Rahmen hat die 'Park Variante' der Druckstrebe.
> So, jetzt aufbauen...




 viel Spaß beim Aufbau und wirklich Nackig würde der Rahmen wohl um die 3320g wiegen (ohne Steuersatz und ohne Farb)


----------



## langer.andi (27. April 2011)

@ollo: Herzlichen Dank!

@alle XL Fahrer:
Mal ganz doof gefragt. Macht sich der steilere Sitzwinkel denn wirklich soooo sehr bemerkbar im Bezug auf die Berauf-performance?
Und wie kommt ihr mit dem doch eher langen Sitzrohr zurecht?


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. April 2011)

So, hab auch mal eine frage, keine Ahnung ob die in irgendeiner form schon beantwortet wurde

In welcher Stellung hab ich die 160mm und in welcher die 170? 


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Piefke (27. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> In welcher Stellung hab ich die 160mm und in welcher die 170?


Da hat wohl einer in Physik nicht aufgepasst
unten 160 mm
oben 170 mm


----------



## böser_wolf (27. April 2011)

so mein preaufbau
anders werden noch 
schaltung weg rohloff hin 
sattelschnellspanner
kurbel (schwarz)
vorbau lenker 

gewicht 15,2  mit rohloff ca 15,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (27. April 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> So, hab auch mal eine frage, keine Ahnung ob die in irgendeiner form schon beantwortet wurde
> 
> In welcher Stellung hab ich die 160mm und in welcher die 170?
> 
> ...



http://website.alutech-bikes.de/media/products/0510178001289550529.pdf


----------



## ollo (27. April 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> @ollo: Herzlichen Dank!
> 
> @alle XL Fahrer:
> Mal ganz doof gefragt. Macht sich der steilere Sitzwinkel denn wirklich soooo sehr bemerkbar im Bezug auf die Berauf-performance?
> Und wie kommt ihr mit dem doch eher langen Sitzrohr zurecht?



der macht sich extrem Positiv bemerkbar (es ist entspanntes,Kräfte schonendes Pedalieren) Du sitzt nicht über dem HR und trittst von hinten in die Pedale, sondern sitzt gut Positioniert "im/auf dem Rad" und das Sitzrohr geht völlig OK bzw. hindert nicht an steilen Stücken weit hinter den Sattel zu kommen


----------



## zec (27. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn Du die 31,6 mm Stütze nimmst, dann lässt sie sich bei einem S Sitzrohr ca. 22 cm versenken, bei einer 27,2 mm Stütze ca. 35-38 cm......je dünner, desto mehr Versenkung. Dämpfer ist eine Sache des Geschmacks, der Vivid ist für lange Bergabfahrten und rumgebolze konzipiert, ähnlich dem Roco Air, andere schwören auf den Roco Coil, wieder andere auf den RS Monarch (wenn Du es eher Tourenlastig magst) und manche nehmen einen DT, weil leicht, nicht viel daran rum zustellen ist und ein Fliegengewicht damit unterwegs ist.......für die Dämpferwahl, sollte Du schon mal rausrücken, a. was Du fahren willst, b. wie wichtig Dir Gewicht ist und c. ob er einfach abzustimmen sein soll



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort  . 22cm Verstellbereich sind mal ein Wort - das freut mich ungemein.
Wenn, dann baue ich das Fanes in erster Linie als Bike für meine alpinen Touren auf. Bergab ist dann alles dabei, von langsamen technischen Passagen, über holprige Bolzstrecken bis hin zu flowigen Trails. Nur eines kann ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen: weite Sprünge, hohe Drops und Bikepark allgemein (dafür hab ich ein anderes Bike). Das Gewicht des Bikes ist mir schon sehr wichtig, wobei die Performance trotzdem an erster Stelle steht. Aja, ich selber bin mit 60kg auch eher ein Fliegengewicht. Einfach abzustimmen ist kein Muss, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall jemand, der meistens nur die Zugstufe verstellt und den Rest komplett offen fährt  .


----------



## Murx (27. April 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mein preaufbau
> anders werden noch
> schaltung weg rohloff hin
> sattelschnellspanner
> ...



Ups - ein pearl ? Gibt nur ganz wenige Rahmen, in denen ein Pearl gut funktioniert (typischerweise eher degressiv angelenkt wie.z.b CD Prophet (MX), oder auch die ersten Torque). Kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass der passt ?


----------



## böser_wolf (27. April 2011)

Murx schrieb:


> Ups - ein pearl ? Gibt nur ganz wenige Rahmen, in denen ein Pearl gut funktioniert (typischerweise eher degressiv angelenkt wie.z.b CD Prophet (MX), oder auch die ersten Torque). Kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass der passt ?



fühlt sich erst mal gut an 
(ist aber auch etwas verändert intern)
is aber ne übergangs lösung
ich fahr am sa in urlaub und wollt net noch nen dämpfer schnellschuss machen
und der lag rum bei mir


----------



## C9H13NO3 (27. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> der macht sich extrem Positiv bemerkbar (ich bin Steigungen die ich mich sonst mit dem 22 Kettenblatt hochgequält habe, teilweise mit dem 34 er gefahren, es ist ein völlig entspanntes,Kräfte schonendes Pedalieren)




euphemismus a la klieber

bitte immer realistisch bleiben

oder hast du number9 verbaut?


----------



## Murx (27. April 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> fühlt sich erst mal gut an
> (ist aber auch etwas verändert intern)
> is aber ne übergangs lösung
> ich fahr am sa in urlaub und wollt net noch nen dämpfer schnellschuss machen
> und der lag rum bei mir



heh - verstehe  Aber wer weiss .. evtl wird das ja der grosse Wurf !
Wenn jemand übrigens einen Ersatz Pearl 3.1 oder einen Ersatz - Pearl 3.3 braucht ...


----------



## ollo (28. April 2011)

C9H13NO3 schrieb:


> euphemismus a la klieber
> 
> bitte immer realistisch bleiben
> 
> oder hast du number9 verbaut?




ah...ich vergaß Du warst den Tag dabei und hast Protokoll geführt, nur zu dumm das es da nichts zu beschönigen gibt.......ein 22 er lässt sich mit einer Bandbreite von 9 benutzen, ein 34er ebenfalls. 
Schön das Du mir sagen kannst was realistisch ist und was nicht, wenn ich mal nicht weiter komme werd ich Dich fragen ob das sein kann, du hast Dir einen Platz ganz oben auf meiner Liste für "leute Fragen die es besser wissen" verdient, Danke !


----------



## Büscherammler (28. April 2011)

Ist aber auch so ein Fanboy Gequatsche was du dauernd schreibst. 
Wo du dich vorher mit nem 22er Blatt hochgequält hast, fährst du mit nem 34er jetzt easy hoch. Ja nee, is klar.

Einfach mal ein bischen objektiver schreiben, dann könnte man deine Aussagen auch ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. April 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ist aber auch so ein Fanboy Gequatsche was du dauernd schreibst.
> Wo du dich vorher mit nem 22er Blatt hochgequält hast, fährst du mit nem 34er jetzt easy hoch. Ja nee, is klar.
> 
> Einfach mal ein bischen objektiver schreiben, dann könnte man deine Aussagen auch ernst nehmen.



und ??? wird jetzt jegliche Begeisterung für endlich mal Fahrspaß haben mit Fanboy gequatsche totgeschlagen oder bist Du einer der anderen vorschreiben möchte in welcher Art und weise sie sich zu Artikulieren haben . Wenn es Dir in den Augen brennt und es Dir nicht Objektiv genug ist, lies es nicht, nur mal so als Vorschlag 

Und zur Relativierung 22/34 er ......an Steigungen wo ich sonst schon auf das 22er Schalten mußte, ging es auch mit dem 34 er, zwar auf den letzten beiden Ritzeln hinten, aber das 22 er mußte noch nicht ran. Und ja es war ein "Hochquälen", wenn man im SAG des Dämpfers hängt, mit dem Arsch über der HR Nabe und einem Sitzwinkel von ca. 68 Grad


----------



## trailterror (28. April 2011)

Was fährst du denn eigentlich, 2*9 22/34 und 11/34?


----------



## wartool (28. April 2011)

@Trailterror

ich fahre 22/36 zu 11/34 und kann ähnliche Eindrücke schildern.. es ist nicht so, dass ein Wunder passiert wäre und das Rad alleine hochkeult... aber es ist subjektiv empfunden trotz des höheren Gewichts und der 180er Gabel, die ich auf 140 abgesenkt habe FAST ebenso kletterfreudig, wie das Nerve AM, das ich vorher gefahren habe. Die Kettenblattdiskussion ist hier glaube ich fehl am Platz... Es kommt doch auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.. Einer tritt lieber bissl langsamer und bringt Druck aufs Pedal.. der Andere kurbelt lieber bissl leichter vor sich hin, um irgendwann endlich in den Genuss einer Abfahrt kommen zu können


----------



## C9H13NO3 (28. April 2011)

man sollte immer die kirche im dorf lassen.
will ich esoterik geschwaetz lesen, suche ich mir beitraege von l&s.

@wartool, absenken, obwohl auch die jue-nger darauf schwoeren, dies sei verzichtbar? sakrileg!


----------



## der-gute (28. April 2011)

aha...


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. April 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha...



@ Du Guter: Da muss man Nachsicht walten lassen. Der Bua über Dir hat einfach zu viel Adrenalin im Blut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (28. April 2011)

C9H13NO3 schrieb:


> man sollte immer die kirche im dorf lassen.
> will ich esoterik geschwaetz lesen, suche ich mir beitraege von l&s.
> 
> @wartool, absenken, obwohl auch die jue-nger darauf schwoeren, dies sei verzichtbar? sakrileg!


----------



## scylla (28. April 2011)

komisch dass mein 901 und Ollos Fanes sich auf der Jungfernfahrt nicht angezickt haben 
... im realen Leben ist halt alles immer etwas entspannter  auch bergauf 

PS: rein optisch schaut das wirklich ganz ergonomisch aus, wenn der Ollo auf der Fanes sitzt. Obwohl der Rahmen doch recht kurz wirkt. Auf Fotos auf dem 901 ist das dagegen irgendwie... ... das mit dem viel entspannteren Bergauf-Pedalieren glaub ich schon deswegen gern!


----------



## ollo (28. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> komisch dass mein 901 und Ollos Fanes sich auf der Jungfernfahrt nicht angezickt haben
> ...
> 
> .........Obwohl der Rahmen doch recht kurz wirkt. ich hoffe doch bald auf 35 Zoll Laufräder und einen Rahmen der dann auch noch 160 mm hergibt, damit dieses "ist das das Rad von Deinem kleinen Cousin" gebashe aufhört   ......




weil "sie" wissen, das "sie" *nur *Fahrräder sind


----------



## wartool (29. April 2011)

mal ne Frage an die Rocco Air Tst Fahrer hier...

wie genau nehmt Ihr das mit dem Mindestdruck von 12 Bar im Piggy? 
Grund meiner Frage: wenn ich da 12 Bar drauf habe.. und 30-35% Sag über die Hauptkammer einstelle nutze ich ca. 2 cm des Hubs des Dämpfers nicht.... ich schätze, es liegt am Druck im Piggy.. oder bin ich einfach zu doof??
Welche Drücke fahrt Ihr da drin?


----------



## lhampe (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich baue zur Zeit mein(e) Fanes auf. Der Aufbau geht zwar nicht so problemlos wie gehofft, aber das ist noch im Rahmen. Ich habe zugegebner Maßen auch nicht viel Erfahrung im Aufbau, da dauert halt alles ein wenig länger. 
Bisher habe ich nur einen Punkt gefunden der so nicht geht. Das bekannte Thema mit dem zu geringen Platz für den Dämfer Einbau. Ich kann meinen Rocco air WC zwar 'kopfüber' in allen 3 Positionen einbauen, aber nur in der 'Uphill' Position komme ich an das Einstellrädchen der Zugstufe. Hat der Vivid air das Problem auch?

Mit welchem Drehmoment zieht Ihr eigentlich die Dämferschrauben an? 

Dafür passt hinten meine 180er Xt Bremse ohne Unterlegscheiben und die Kettenfreiheit trotz SRAM 10fach Kassette  (36-12) ist OK. Die Reifenfreiheit für den 2,4er Maxxis Advantage auf Single Track Felgen ist auch Ok.

Fotos gibt es wenns Fahrbereit ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. April 2011)

Seh ich das richtig, beim Roco ist die Zugstufe direkt vor dem Auge? Dann ist es in der Tat schwierig, umdrehen bringt nix, ist ja die selbe Einbaubreite vorne und hinten? Beim Vivid air, kommt man gut an die Zugstufe, wenn es auch wegen des schwergängigen Rädchens etwas beschwerlich ist, wird aber langsam besser.
http://www.sicklines.com/2010/04/16/2011-rockshox-vivid-air/

Anzugsdrehmoment ist für so eine M8 Schraube eigentlich recht groß, da kommst du so schnell nicht hin. Hier mal ein paar Grenzwerte für Titanschrauben.
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/index.php?cat=c2_Titan.html&XTCsid=7310ukgqro7930fqqn22uonu77

Ich glaub ich hab so um die 10nm genommen.


----------



## ollo (29. April 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .......Hat der Vivid air das Problem auch? Nein da die Zugstufen Verstellung nach unten zeigt
> 
> ...


 



viel Spaß weiterhin und das mit dem Rocco ist leider so


----------



## wartool (30. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die Rocco Air Tst Fahrer hier...
> 
> wie genau nehmt Ihr das mit dem Mindestdruck von 12 Bar im Piggy?
> Grund meiner Frage: wenn ich da 12 Bar drauf habe.. und 30-35% Sag über die Hauptkammer einstelle nutze ich ca. 2 cm des Hubs des Dämpfers nicht.... ich schätze, es liegt am Druck im Piggy.. oder bin ich einfach zu doof??
> Welche Drücke fahrt Ihr da drin?




 fährt etwa kein Anderer den Air??


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. April 2011)

Druck im AGB vom Roco bitte nicht weiter reduzieren, die Herstellervorgabe ist mit Bedacht gewählt. Zu harte Progression sollte der damit nicht zeigen. Montagefehler sind aber bei MZ nicht ausgeschlossen, hab da schon seltsames erlebt.

...aber das ist KEIN wettern gegen MZ, bei anderen Herstellern gehts oft genau so haarsträubend zu. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## lhampe (30. April 2011)

ich habe den rocco air wc in meiner Fanes. Mache aber erst morgen die erste Tour. Mir ist auch aufgefallen das da deutlich vor Ende der Widerstand hoch geht (bei leerer Hauptkammer). Bei mir waren die vollen 15bar drin drin. Da ich nur ne einfache Dämpferpumpe habe entweicht undefiniert Luft beim abschrauben. Wegen des geringen Lufvolumen im Piggy habe ich keine Ahnung was dann noch an Druck drin ist. Muß mir wohl doch mal ne vernünfitige Dämpferpumpe kaufen.  
Kann Dir also nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. April 2011)

Ich wette das ist eher die Luft aus der Pumpe die da entweicht. Ich behaupte diese doppelten Verschlüsse dienen nur der Beruhigung des Nutzers der dauernd den Druck nachprüft um sich dann bestätigt zu sehen dass der Druck nach Aufschruaben niedriger ist. Warum? Weil das Volumen von Pumpe (1Bar nach neu aufschrauben) und Kammer (12Bar) sich ja ausgleichen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## robertg202 (1. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> fährt etwa kein Anderer den Air??



Hatte ihn zuerst in der Hardride, jetzt im 901er - und den letzten cm nutze ich auch nie, auch mit jetzt 40% SAG nicht. Aber egal ob im Alutech oder im 901er. Das ist wohl so...Durchschlagschutz quasi...
Ist bei meiner 66er RC3 Gabel übrigens das gleiche: die letzten 1,5cm habe ich noch nie genutzt.


----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2011)

das mit der 66 kenne ich.. habe die 66 RC3 ATA - hoffentlich kommt bald meine bestellt Lyrik


----------



## fofiman (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch mal nachgesehen.
Ich fahre den Rocco Air TST, fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 105 KG,
Hinterbau in der 170mm Einstellung.
Hauptkammer 130 PSI bei ca. 20mm Sag, Piggypack 170 PSI, Druckstufe 4 Klicks Richtung zu und TST auf DS Einstellung.
Allerdings habe ich die letzten 2 cm Dämpferhub noch nie ausgenutzt, es waren aber auch lediglich Touren mit kleineren Sprüngen und Drops.

Entäuschend finde ich, daß man das Rädchen nicht bedienen kann, nachdm ich den Dämpfer auf Empfehlung von Jü gewählt habe.
Andersherum lässt er sich leider nicht montieren.
Aber es fährt sich ziemlich gut, deshalb kann ich darüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2011)

bei meinem Vivid Air nutze ich auf rauhem Geläuf auch den letzten cm des Hubs nicht aus.
So gewesen auf Skull, 601 usw...


----------



## fofiman (1. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand mal eine mögliche Ursache für das Knacken/Knarzen gefunden?
Bei mir tritt es auch auf, wobei ich den Steuersatz noch nicht ganz ausschließen möchte.
Jedoch ist es unter Last berghoch am schlimmsten und das Tretlager incl. Kurbelblattschrauben und Pedalen habe ich komplett zerlegt und ein zweites Mal montiert.
Die Kassette ist auch ordentlich montiert.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2011)

bei mir knackts bergauf in den kleinsten gängen
kleines KB und größte Ritzel

egal...


----------



## Piefke (1. Mai 2011)

Da meins nicht knarzt, tippe ich auf die Sitzstrebe mit den angeschweißten Verstärkungsblech als Ursache.


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2011)

bei mir knarzt nix, auch nicht mit den alten Sitzstreben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Mai 2011)

Bei mir auch nix mit den alten Sitzstreben, hab ihr mal das "Hauptlager" gecheckt, daß soll doch nachstellbar sein?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2011)

Benutzt einer der "Knackies" hinten eine Maxle Lite? Ist auch eine gern genommene Knack-/Knarzquelle. Falls ja einfach mal die Maxle auseindander bauen und die innere dünne 4mm Achse rausziehen und fetten.


----------



## wartool (2. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze die Maxle.. ist aber mit Fett eingesetzt... und im Innenren ebenfalls gefettet.. trotzdem DANKE


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Mai 2011)

fofiman schrieb:


> Andersherum lässt er sich leider nicht montieren.



So rum müßte es doch gehen und dann kommt man doch auch an das Rädchen.


----------



## ollo (2. Mai 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> So rum müßte es doch gehen und dann kommt man doch auch an das Rädchen.




sieht aus wie der Fanes Prototyp und da war die Aufnahme unten noch breiter, ich würde trotzdem versuchen den Dämpfer um zudrehen (bei den jetzigen Wippen sieht es aus, als hätte da jemand die Kanten abgeschliffen) , der DT passt auch anders / richtig rum rein (es sei den er ist bedeutend schmaler)


----------



## fofiman (2. Mai 2011)

Andersherum passt nur in der Uphill Einstellung Nr. 3.
Da ich aber mein ideales Setup wohl schon gefunden habe kann ich damit leben die Zugstufe nicht verstellen zu können.

Eventuell werde ich mal die Wippe entsprechend bearbeiten, damit der Dämpfer auch anders passt.

...aber:
Das sind echt Kleinigkeiten, die Fahreigenschaften gefallen mir sehr gut und darum geht es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (4. Mai 2011)

bin Euch ja noch Bilder vom Aufbau schuldig.














Kann die guten Fahreigenschaften nur bestätigen bergauf und bergab. War am Sonntag am lokalen DH unterwegs und das war schon ein großer Sprung vom AMR+ zu Fanes. Das Rad macht doch nen Unterschied.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2011)

schick !


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Mai 2011)

Guter Aufbau, die Beschleunigungsfinne sieht immer noch  recht dezent aus.


----------



## bikefun2009 (4. Mai 2011)

Da geb ich Moonboot recht ,is mir beim ersten hinsehen garnich aufgefallen. 
Aber liegt auch an der Farbe
Allesamt bis jetzt schöne Aufbauten


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Mai 2011)

Tach ihr Leutz!

habe gelesen, dass hier manch einer Sorgen hat den Dämpfer "verkehrt" herum einzubauen. Das ist völlig unbegründet, wir haben extra noch mal bei Marzocchi nachgehakt...O-Ton:

... Das ist absoluter Quatsch , es ist wie Du schon schreibst durch den
Druck im Dämpfer ist die schmierung natürlich permanent , es gibt doch
keine Luft im System so das immer alles im ÖL " steht " ...

Also keine Bange bezüglich der Einbauposition.


Die Gewichtsfrage:
Die Frage nach dem Rahmengewicht ist ja auch schon ein paar mal gestellt worden...ich denke wir haben für zukünftige Evolutionsstufen ein Potential von ca 300gr. Das meiste lässt sich an den Rohrsätzen sparen, da wäre ein schöner triple butted Rohrsatz schon was feines. Ein bissl Potential steckt auch in den Ausfallenden und den Gussets, allerdings werden wir jetzt erstmal ordentlich testen bevor es in die nächste Evo-Stufe geht (die Eurobike ist als Präsentationstermin anvisiert).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

hallo schlabuloui , wie ist das mit dem knarzen bei einigen bikes denn nu ? Isses der lagerbolzen der evtl nicht fest genug oder zu fest angezogen war ?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

sorry , schlabbeloui !


----------



## wartool (4. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> hallo schlabuloui , wie ist das mit dem knarzen bei einigen bikes denn nu ? Isses der lagerbolzen der evtl nicht fest genug oder zu fest angezogen war ?



Lagerbolzen?? Welcher? (würde dann sofort bei mir testen, obs was bringt!)


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Mai 2011)

Wir haben leider noch kein knarzendes Fanes zum zerlegen in die Finger bekommen. Sobald es da neue Infos gibt werden die online gestellt.

Meine Vermutung ist die Horstlink-Lagerung. Die ist auch einstellbar und die Belastung dieser Lagerstelle ist stark abhängig vom Gang (=> Kettenzug). Kann ich aber erst genau sagen, wenn ich (oder Jürgen) einen Rahmen Stück für Stück durchgecheckt haben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Mai 2011)

schlabber, so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist das Problem, eher, daß die dreieckige Wippen Dämpferaufnahme bei einigen Dämpfern mit kurzem Dämpferauge keine freie Drehbarkeit haben. AUßerdem ist wohl ein Zugstufenrädchen an der Stelle schlecht zu erreichen, weil es durch die 22x8er Buchsen recht eng da zu geht. Aber ob man deswegen, die Nachteile einer längeren Buchse in Kauf nehmen muß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Mai 2011)

Die Dämpferaufnahme wir für die Zukunft etwas breiter (30mm), damit nun wirklich alle Dämpfervarianten sorgenfrei passen...anders gehts leider nicht. Zusätzlich bekommen die Inlets und Wippen ne Fase, damit die immer spielfrei angedrückt werden.

Generell empehle ich die Fox-Buchsen, auch bei Rock Shox...die dünnen "Röhrchen" an den RS-Dämpfern taugen meiner Meinung nach nix (außer, dass sie schön ausschauen...). Gerade bei dem Verstellmechanismus ist eine große Auflagefläche wünschenswert, weil die Dämpferbuchse ja nicht voll aufliegt.

MfG


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Wir haben leider noch kein knarzendes Fanes zum zerlegen in die Finger bekommen. Sobald es da neue Infos gibt werden die online gestellt.
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist die Horstlink-Lagerung. Die ist auch einstellbar und die Belastung dieser Lagerstelle ist stark abhängig vom Gang (=> Kettenzug). Kann ich aber erst genau sagen, wenn ich (oder Jürgen) einen Rahmen Stück für Stück durchgecheckt haben.
> 
> ...




so wie ich es hier gelesen und auch selber erfahren habe ist das Knarzen bei vorne klein und Hinten groß aufgetaucht, verbunden mit (provoziertem) druck auf das Pedal der Antriebsseite, etwas schräg nach vor unten.
Bei etwas leichterem und gleichmäßigen Graden treten war es dann wieder weg. Also ich mußte mir schon Mühe geben um die Fanes zum Singen zu bringen


----------



## lhampe (4. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Die Dämpferaufnahme wir für die Zukunft etwas breiter (30mm), damit nun wirklich alle Dämpfervarianten sorgenfrei passen...anders gehts leider nicht. Zusätzlich bekommen die Inlets und Wippen ne Fase, damit die immer spielfrei angedrückt werden.
> 
> Generell empehle ich die Fox-Buchsen, auch bei Rock Shox...die dünnen "Röhrchen" an den RS-Dämpfern taugen meiner Meinung nach nix (außer, dass sie schön ausschauen...). Gerade bei dem Verstellmechanismus ist eine große Auflagefläche wünschenswert, weil die Dämpferbuchse ja nicht voll aufliegt.
> 
> MfG


 
Bezüglich Fasen an den Inlets. Ist das was man selbst nacharbeiten kann oder sogar sollte?

Das Fox Buchsen Design ist prozipiell Ok, nur die Ausführung aus weich Alu ist Mü.. . Da sollte sich Fox ein Beispiel an denen von wingover nehmen und etws höherfestes Alu nehmen und dann eloxieren.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. Mai 2011)

an den Inlets könnte man die Fasen noch nacharbeiten...aber nicht an den Wippen...Material dranfräsen ist immer so schwierig 
und wenn Du Material weg nimmst, dann stimmen die Abstände nimmer


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> bin Euch ja noch Bilder vom Aufbau schuldig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr lecker das Rad   .... jetzt haben wir beide eine graue Maus und nebenbei bemerkt auch noch fast denselben Hängemattenständer  ja ja die Welt is ein Dorf


----------



## Piefke (5. Mai 2011)

Wie habt ihr das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz gelöst?

Ich hab z.Z. einen Schaluch drum - effektiv, aber optisch nicht so toll.

Meine Idee wäre Schrumpfschlauch, den gibt es in verschiedenen Farben - auch klar - und bei der Fanes könnte man den ja überschieben und dann schrumpfen lassen.


----------



## Hufi (5. Mai 2011)

Such dir ein farblich passendes Lenkerband aus und wickel das um die Kettenstrebe. Sieht gut aus und hält gut, da das Band auf der Rückseite einen schmalen Klebestreifen hat.


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. Mai 2011)

klettband 

und das zeug

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39657 

hab ich auch noch im keller, kommt demnächst mal ran, mit 3mM klebchen auf der rückseite

klett verhunzt schnell


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Mai 2011)

Als Schlabbeloui und großer Fan von Kabelbindern (Kabelbinder halten die Welt zusammen...ohne die Dinger würde kein Auto fahren und kein Flugzeug fliegen) finde ich die kombination von einem alten Schlabbe (...Reifen...) + Kabelbinder sehr effektiv.
Das schönste bei der Sache ist, das der Reifen die Geräusche schön dämpft...für die Eisdiele isses natürlich eher unschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Mai 2011)

Und ich faule Sau kauf nur Viergelenker mit Horstlink welche im am besagten Lager öffne um einen zerschnittenen Rennradschlauch direkt auf die Strebe zu ziehen - geht selbstverständlich auch bei der Fanes. Nix Kabelbinder. Die scharfen Dinger will ich net am Rad haben, und schon gar net an der Kettenstrebe wo gelegentlich mal ne Wade vorbei schaut.  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

Man kann ja Kabelbinder auch nach innen drehen und die scharfe Kante vom Seitenschneider mit einem Cutter entschärfen.
Lenkerband schaut Klassen besser als ein Schlauch aus.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Lenkerband schaut Klassen besser als ein Schlauch aus.



Schlabbel meinte aber einen



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> alten Schlabbe (...Reifen...)



Und das kann - finde ich - schon wieder Stil haben. Kommt auf den Reifen an


----------



## ollo (6. Mai 2011)

ich habe einen Tipp von KHUJAND bekommen und der sieht so aus 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/526654


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

@pomme5: hab ja den Reifen gemeint, wobei ich das noch greisliger als einen Schlauch finde.
Da finde ich die Bikes zu teuer für so eine unschöne Lösung.


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2011)

alles andere wie kork-gel-lenkerband ist pfusch und halbgar.
die lenkerbänder sind super zu verarbeiten und absolut geräuschdämpfend.

alte schläuche und reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Mai 2011)

Naja...das mit dem Lenkerband is so ne Frage der Phliosophie...mag nix von nem Rennrad an meiner Kiste haben...da kann ich mir ja gleich die Beine rasieren und den Berg hochfahren


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

hier gehts ja zu wie im lv-forum 

leutz, gehts fahren, und schaut nicht so viel eure räder an


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Mai 2011)

Naja, um passiv rumzuhängen und von der Kette verprügelt zu werden taugt dch RR kram gerade noch.

Im Moment hab ich noch einen Neoprenguard von NC 17, ohne Schriftszug, dank Aceton.
Ansonsten müßte man mal ein paar Lagen 3m Steinschlagfolie ausprobieren.

Äußerst schick fand ich an meinem FR HT den alten Schlauch, mit okinal tip top Flicken, einen großen Flicken kann man auch als Abschluß draufpappen als Kabelbinderersatz.


Schalbbel, ist das tattu echt? Hast du schon deine Fanes?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Mai 2011)

...stimmt...wenn ichs so sehe, dann is Lenkerband auch okay. Kann man denn alternativ gleich nen ganzen Rennradfahrer drum wickeln?

...des Tattu is echt, soll mich immer an die guten DH-Racing Zeiten erinnern. Ich hoffe, das ich irgendwann noch mal so fit werde, das ich mich wieder auf ein Rennen wagen kann. Mittlerweile wärs ja die Masters-Klasse...das Alter und die Wampe sind echt gemein


----------



## morph027 (6. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Kann man denn alternativ gleich nen ganzen Rennradfahrer drum wickeln?



Made my day  Bei uns sind die aber alle so dick, da schleift dann die Wampe am Reifen und jemand schiebts wieder auf die Fanes.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...stimmt...wenn ichs so sehe, dann is Lenkerband auch okay. Kann man denn alternativ gleich nen ganzen Rennradfahrer drum wickeln?



Sicher, erlaubt ist was gefällt oder aber gleich, Helmchen like, über den Horstlink ziehen.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> das Alter und die Wampe sind echt gemein



schon mal mit Rennrad fahren versucht? 

*duckundweg*


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Mai 2011)

...bei uns aufm Land sind die Straßen so schlecht...die Fanes war ursprünglich mein Rennrad Projekt für den Westerwald


----------



## Osti (6. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...die Fanes war ursprünglich mein Rennrad Projekt für den Westerwald




ich würde ja gerne mal nen Fanes mit RR-Lenker sehen, so wie in der Anfangszeit als John Tomac noch mit Hardtail und RR-Lenker unterwegs war...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (6. Mai 2011)

schlabbel :schreibfehler ! Es müßte wienerwald heißen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2011)

kleine Frage an Jü/Schabbeloui:

warum hat das Fanes Enduro in der Serienlackierung auf Face(f)uck
ein Stahlfederbein?

Die Lackierung bzw. die Ralleystreifen find ich gut
aber warum präsentiert ihr ein Luftfahrwerk mit Stahlfeder?


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mal mit Bilder hier rüber kopieren @ Dergute Denn ich hab nich unbedingt Bock, mich bei der Lemmingseite, Names Gesichtsbuch anzumelden


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Mai 2011)

hmmmm...ich finde noch nicht mal, dass das ein reines Luftfahrwerk ist. Die ersten Entwürfe waren sogar nur für Stahlfeder-Dämpfer (daher auch die Problematik mit den Wippen...aber ist ja schon geändert).

Ich finde ein recht lineares Fahrwerk am besten, deswegen wird meine Fanes (die ich hoffentlich nächste woche in den Fingern haben werde  ) auch ein Stahlfederbein bekommen. Wenn das Ding ein, zwei mal auf ner Abfahrt durchschlägt, dann weiß man wenigstens, dass der Federweg genutzt wird.
Dazu kommt, dass die Luftdämpfer eh nicht mehr so brutal progressiv sind wie früher, das schenkt sich nicht mehr viel (großes Volumen und so). Und wie man sieht sind hier sowohl die Luftis und die Stahlis glücklich mit dem Fahrwerk...sonst hätte der Jürgen mich auch gehauen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Mai 2011)

lies auch das Zitat unter dem Fratzenbuch Bild 


> wir gehen mal einen neuen weg in sachen design...aufgepflocktes Dekor, die schriftzüge sind aus folie


geht nur ums Design und mit dem Coil Dämpfer zeigt man eben was noch geht


----------



## Piefke (6. Mai 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Ich finde ein recht lineares Fahrwerk am besten, deswegen wird meine Fanes (die ich hoffentlich nächste woche in den Fingern haben werde  ) auch ein Stahlfederbein bekommen. Wenn das Ding ein, zwei mal auf ner Abfahrt durchschlägt, dann weiß man wenigstens, dass der Federweg genutzt wird.


Genau meine Meinung


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

Finde das weiße mit Vivid mehr als geil !


----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2011)

Sach ich doch

Mir kommt auch noch ein Stahlfederbein fürs fanes ins Haus...

;-)


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage: Welche direct mount Umwerfer fahrt ihr so an euren Fanes? Kann ich einen 2-fach Umwerfer nehmen wenn ich an der Kurbel 22/36 fahren will?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Mai 2011)

Du kannst die eType Umwerfer fahren die es von Shimano gibt (platte abschrauben) und Sram S1 und S3 direct mount. Auf deine Frage im Lightfreerider fred: am leichtesten sind X0 und XTR. 2fach geht auch, ich hab den SLX 665 auch am Fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (6. Mai 2011)

kurz vor meinem Gardasee Urlaub noch mal das Ergebnis von ein paar Bastelstunden.















Ist gar nicht so einfach bis das passt. Die wirkliche Funktion werde ich dann am Gardasee testen.
Entschuldigung für die schlechten Bilder. Es war spät und drinnen und die Kamera macht im Automatikmodus einfach nur schlechte Fotos.


----------



## goshawk (6. Mai 2011)

produziert man mit den bohrungen in das joch eigentlich keine sollbruchstelle...?


----------



## Piefke (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab heute auch mal geschaut wegen Kefü - das wird so ähnlich wie bei lhampe - nur halt mit Aluwinkel.


----------



## ollo (7. Mai 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> produziert man mit den bohrungen in das joch eigentlich keine sollbruchstelle...?




die Bohrungen sind schon "ab Werk" vorhanden .......der Jü hat da noch was passendes in der Schublade rumgammeln


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Mai 2011)

Sieht doch schonmal recht tauglich aus die kefü, da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sie läuft.


----------



## zec (7. Mai 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Du kannst die eType Umwerfer fahren die es von Shimano gibt (platte abschrauben) und Sram S1 und S3 direct mount. Auf deine Frage im Lightfreerider fred: am leichtesten sind X0 und XTR. 2fach geht auch, ich hab den SLX 665 auch am Fanes.


OK, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. Mai 2011)

Also ihr Leut...

wenn euch eine Fanes mit der Nummer 29 begegnet... klatscht den Fahrer runter bitte...

meine Fanes wurde nämlich heute Nacht aus der aufgebrochenen Garage geklaut :-(


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2011)

Holy sh*t


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2011)

Oh Mann, riesen *******, nach alldem Vorlauf einfach weg, das ist sicher deprimierend.Hausratsversicherung vorhanden, die mindert immerhin den finanziellen Aufwand?


Stell mal ein paar Bilder ein in die Gestohlen Ecke hier.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. Mai 2011)

boah ! Töten würd ich den ! Dead or alive ! Wenn ich den in die finger bekommen würde ...... ! Hoffe der wird gefasst !


----------



## Osti (9. Mai 2011)

shit, hoffe für dich, dass das Teil irgendwo wieder auftaucht... sollte zumindest recht gut zu identifizieren sein....


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Mai 2011)

@ wartool  das is Saubitter ,egal wem ein Bike wechkommt Hoffe für dich, das es sich schnell und in ganzem wieder einfindet


----------



## Maui (12. Mai 2011)

soo jetzt mal was zum Keiler 2011 

Mehr Fotos und infos gibts hier zu lesen
http://www.das-rudel.com/


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Mai 2011)

Maui schrieb:


> soo jetzt mal was zum Keiler 2011
> 
> Mehr Fotos und infos gibts hier zu lesen
> http://www.das-rudel.com/


Geile farbkombi Bin zwr kein Fan von langen Wippen ,aber das Bike sieht so richtig Lecker aus


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (12. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut-meins aber auch habe entlich meine Fanes fertig-schöne grüße an alle Fanes besitzer..war mein erster selbst Aufbau-u. muss sagen war total problemlos aufzubauen alles hat super gepasst.
das Ding ist im antritt megamäßig steif für diese Federwegsklasse...kann nur sagen da hat der jürgen was tolles gezaubert.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Mai 2011)

wow ! Was weißes ! Einfach nur geil ! Was wiegts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (12. Mai 2011)

sieht gut aus
Und deine Eindrücke kann ich nur bestätigen.

Ich war letztens mal wieder mit meiner Wildsau unterwegs (ein Wunder, dass die Gute nicht gebockt hat) und musste bergauf erst mal feststellen, wie viel besser die Fanes doch geht - selbst offenes TST bei der Fanes geht besser als geschlossenes bei der Wildsau. Da kam mir schon die Frage auf, ob ich die Wildsau noch brauche. Aber bergab hat sie dann alles wieder gut gemacht - 200/180 mm sind schon noch was anders als 170/160. Eine Fanes FR würde mich da schon noch reizen.


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (12. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> wow ! Was weißes ! Einfach nur geil ! Was wiegts ?


 Hallo Mr. Beasto muss ich noch nachwiegen, die Sattelstütze u. den Sattel hab ich mir von dem Bike  meiner Freundin geliehen, nächste woche kommt noch ne Rs Reverb dran u. ein Selleitalia Flite Carbonio,
ich hoffe das sich das Gewicht einigermasen in grenzen hält...
mein Aufbau hat eigentl. einigermasen gewichtssparende aber haltbare teile drauf: RS Lyrik RC2DH 170mm/Vorbau RaceFace turbine 60mm/Lenker RaceFace Sicx Carbon/Griffe Acros/Schaltgruppe sram X0 komplett/Kettenführung ethirteen Heim2/Acros AIXSE22 Steuersatz/Dämpfer RS Monarch RC3 plus/DT Swiss EX1750 LRS...
sollte eigenlich so um die 14 kg haben(RH gr L) hoff ich hab leider nur ne normale Personenwaage ich werds aufjedenfall in den nächsten Tagen wiegen u. werds Dir dann mitteilen mfg rock die Trails...


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (12. Mai 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> sieht gut aus
> Und deine Eindrücke kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> Ich war letztens mal wieder mit meiner Wildsau unterwegs (ein Wunder, dass die Gute nicht gebockt hat) und musste bergauf erst mal feststellen, wie viel besser die Fanes doch geht - selbst offenes TST bei der Fanes geht besser als geschlossenes bei der Wildsau. Da kam mir schon die Frage auf, ob ich die Wildsau noch brauche. Aber bergab hat sie dann alles wieder gut gemacht - 200/180 mm sind schon noch was anders als 170/160. Eine Fanes FR würde mich da schon noch reizen.


 
Hallo piefke vielen Dank, ich finds auch total geil...yeah.
wegen derm spritzigen Antritt war ich völlig verblüfft so extrem hatte ich das nicht erwartet, hatte letztes jahr ein allmountain (Cube Stereo, hat mir aber nicht getaugt bin wieder zurück auf Enduro..gibt einfach nix besseres denn Bergauf wird nie richtig toll sein, auch nicht mit einem allmountain....) 
ich sags dir das kann im Antritt nicht mithalten u. das leichteste war das auch nicht hatte auch fast 14 kg in gr L.. vom gefühl her ist das Fanes spritziger im antritt u. das mit 170mm vo u. hi !!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Mai 2011)

bei dem aufbau schätz ich mal knapp unter 15 kg ! Evtl 14,5 je nach reifen halt ! Hoffe bergab gehts genauso !


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2011)

so wieder da 2wochen fanes testfahrn 
unter anderem  
apt/rustel die roten sandfelsen 
im estrelmassiv 
und am lago maggiore  mottrone usw

fatzit:   
der rs pearl funzt astrein (das versteh ich selber nicht evt meine 90kilo)
drecks kettenschaltung    jetzt weiß ich warum ich rohloff fahr 
(ich werd heut mal schaun wie ich die hin bekomm bis die neuen ausfallenden kommen)
ansonsten entspannt bergauf 
und grinsmodus bergab 
mußte mich etwas umgewöhnen wegen dem tiefem tretlager
hatte öfters bodenkontakt
beim aus den kurven treten 


auf jedenfall der richtige kauf


----------



## Osti (13. Mai 2011)

heute den RS Monarch+ vom Jü bekommen und direkt positiv überrascht. Wiegt inkl Buchsen nur 347gr, also gerade mal 35gr mehr als der RP23 und somit auch deutlich unter Werksangabe. Leider siehts Wetter fürs WE bescheiden aus, sonst hätte ich ihn gerne ausprobiert...


----------



## ollo (13. Mai 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> .......... Leider siehts Wetter fürs WE bescheiden aus, sonst hätte ich ihn gerne ausprobiert...




wieso..... ist Frost und Schnee angesagt ???


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Mai 2011)

Keine Bange, mit Regen und Matsch hab ich die Kiste auch nicht zum Knarzen bewegen können. Nach dem Staub der letzten Wochen fällt mir langsam nichts cleveres mehr ein.

Bergschdeigabua, sehr schönes Teil in weiß!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2011)

mal  bilder in artgerechter umgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (13. Mai 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wieso..... ist Frost und Schnee angesagt ???



ich bin bekennender Schönwetter-Biker


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch was im Fundus...


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Mai 2011)

@ Osti ..Ne Sau Bleibt ne Sau (auch wenns  nu Fanes heißt).Also raus mit dem Bike und SAU es ordentlich ein


----------



## ollo (14. Mai 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ich bin bekennender Schönwetter-Biker






 ......


----------



## ollo (14. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch was im Fundus...
> 
> .......




 scheint Spaß zu machen......dein neues Rad 


trotz 7 Bilder die Sekunde hat der Fotografierer es nicht richtig hin bekommen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (14. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch was im Fundus...



Die Totem ist ja eigentlich zu lang für den Rahmen, wie fährts sich? Bin auch am überlegen ne 66 reinzubaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Mai 2011)

Die Geotabelle auf der Homepage geht von 555mm EBL aus, die Totem hat nur 10mm mehr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> trotz 7 Bilder die Sekunde hat der Fotografierer es nicht richtig hin bekommen



die Lösung dafür lautet mit dem bewegten Motiv mitziehen oder sehr kurze Belichtungszeit (notfalls höhere ISO) oder Blitz verwenden oder "am besten" eine Kombination aus allem. Falls die Kamera keinen ausreichend schnellen Autofokus hat vorab (manuell falls möglich) auf einen Punkt fokussieren, mitziehen und erst wenn der Biker an der Stelle ist voll auslösen
Dann reicht auch nur ein einziges Bild 

für statisch stehen bleiben und einfach nur auf den Auslöser drücken ist ein Biker  i.d.R. zu schnell und verwischt, da reicht u.U. nicht einmal eine Belichtungszeit von 1/1000 oder kürzer ! 

*sorry fürs OT*


----------



## Piefke (14. Mai 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Geotabelle auf der Homepage geht von 555mm EBL aus


Deshalb ist meine 36 mit 545 schon fast zu kurz.
Ich bastel grad an der Kefü - ich denke mal nächste Woche wird sie fertsch - dann gibt´s auch Bilder.


----------



## Osti (14. Mai 2011)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> Die Totem ist ja eigentlich zu lang für den Rahmen, wie fährts sich? Bin auch am überlegen ne 66 reinzubaun.



mit Zerostack Steuersatz passt das einwandfrei, ich bin v.a. wegen des tiefen Tretlagers froh die Totem genommen zu haben. Klar, wer viel im eher flachen Terrain unterwegs ist, für den ist ne 180mm Gabel evt nicht die geeignete Wahl. In den Bergen mache ich die Gabel im Uphill per Spannriemen runter auf 140mm und bergab passen die 180mm dann perfekt.  



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für statisch stehen bleiben und einfach nur auf den Auslöser drücken ist ein Biker  i.d.R. zu schnell und verwischt, da reicht u.U. nicht einmal eine Belichtungszeit von 1/1000 oder kürzer !



laut exif-Daten waren es hier 1/100 Sek, das kann nur verwischen. Falls es sich um eine Kompaktknipse handelt, schau mal, ob es ein Sport-Motiv-Programm gibt... das sollte kürzere Verschlusszeiten bringen und wie bereits gesagt mitziehen beim Knipsen


----------



## ollo (14. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Lösung dafür lautet mit dem bewegten Motiv mitziehen oder sehr kurze Belichtungszeit (notfalls höhere ISO) oder Blitz verwenden oder "am besten" eine Kombination aus allem. Falls die Kamera keinen ausreichend schnellen Autofokus hat vorab (manuell falls möglich) auf einen Punkt fokussieren, mitziehen und erst wenn der Biker an der Stelle ist voll auslösen
> Dann reicht auch nur ein einziges Bild
> 
> für statisch stehen bleiben und einfach nur auf den Auslöser drücken ist ein Biker  i.d.R. zu schnell und verwischt, da reicht u.U. nicht einmal eine Belichtungszeit von 1/1000 oder kürzer !
> ...



nee liegt am Knipser.......die Kamera schafft  7 Bilder die Sekunde (und dann geht ihr die Puste aus) und ich bekomme das einigermaßen hin, nur die anderen halt nicht  

hab da mal eine Serie in meinem Album.......kommen aber lange noch nicht an Deiner Bilder ran 

@Osti,

ja ist eine (Casio Exfilm) beim nächsten mal stelle ich das Sportprogramm mit der schnellen Serie mal ein mal sehen ob es dann besser wird.......aber was kann man schon von einer Preiswerten Kompakten und einem Fotolaien erwarten ;-)


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (14. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> bei dem aufbau schätz ich mal knapp unter 15 kg ! Evtl 14,5 je nach reifen halt ! Hoffe bergab gehts genauso !


 
Hallo Mr.Beasto..hast wirklich gut geschätzt die Fanes hat bei meinem Aufbau 14,6 kg !! ich finde das geht megamäsig in Ordnung, ich habs nämlich komplett gewogen -mit RS Reverb und Pedale! in Rahmengr. L
ist wirklich ok für ein 170mm Enduro Bike. (habe das Genius LT 20 in einem Bikeladen wiegen lassen -das wiegt 14,5 kg aber ohne Pedale!! u. mit Carbonrahmen!! in L)

Moonboot42 merci, i finds auch ziemlich hübsch


----------



## der-gute (14. Mai 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> mit Zerostack Steuersatz passt das einwandfrei, ich bin v.a. wegen des tiefen Tretlagers froh die Totem genommen zu haben.



Jepp, die Totem passt perfekt ins Fanes



Osti schrieb:


> In den Bergen mache ich die Gabel im Uphill per Spannriemen runter auf 140mm und bergab passen die 180mm dann perfekt.



echt?

ich konnte am Lago alle 4500 Hm ohne abgesenkte Gabel fahren...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr zwar keine Fanes aber eine Enduro und die hat einen flacheren Sitzwinkel, selbst da verweigere ich mich der Hubreduzierung der Durolux.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Osti (15. Mai 2011)

ich persönlich finde eine leicht abgesenkte Gabel bergauf deutlich entspannter - gerade an steilen Rampen, ist aber wohl wirklich persönliche Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (15. Mai 2011)

nach all den aufbauten , sind so gut wie alle top , gibts auch mal en richtigen fahrbericht ? Gut ok begauf solls ja angeblich super gehn . Soweit so gut ! Bei der dh performens fehlts hier en bissle . Die dämpfer funktioniern ja alle gut so wie man es ließt ! Aber was kann es den wirklich ? Vorallem im heftigem gelände ! Isses steif , verspielt , laufruhig .... ? Bisher warn zulezt ja mal en paar schöne bilder drinn , leider nur von flowtrails die das fahrwerk ja nich grad unbedingt so richtig fordert . Wer hats denn mal so richtig bergab rangenommen und hat zuvor schon erfahrungen mit ähnlichen endurobikes ? Das wär mal schön zu hören ! Klar nich jeder hat trails die   
S2 und s3 schwierigkeiten haben vor der haustür !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> nach all den aufbauten , sind so gut wie alle top , gibts auch mal en richtigen fahrbericht ? Gut ok begauf solls ja angeblich super gehn . Soweit so gut ! Bei der dh performens fehlts hier en bissle . Die dämpfer funktioniern ja alle gut so wie man es ließt ! Aber was kann es den wirklich ? Vorallem im heftigem gelände ! Isses steif , verspielt , laufruhig .... ? Bisher warn zulezt ja mal en paar schöne bilder drinn , leider nur von flowtrails die das fahrwerk ja nich grad unbedingt so richtig fordert . Wer hats denn mal so richtig bergab rangenommen und hat zuvor schon erfahrungen mit ähnlichen endurobikes ? Das wär mal schön zu hören ! Klar nich jeder hat trails die
> S2 und s3 schwierigkeiten haben vor der haustür !



ich zitier mal mein Bild:



der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch was im Fundus...



das war der 123er, ich würde ihn als S2/3 bezeichnen.

am Osterwochenende bin ich aber auch den Skull (S2) und den 601 gefahren, dazu den noch existenten unteren Teil des Adrenalina, den ich als S3 bezeichnen würde.

Das Fanes verleicht mir eine Sicherheit auf schwierigem Geläuf, ich kann manche Stellen einfach abfahren, wenn die bessere Line leider durch fahrerisches Unvermögen verpasst wurde.
Ich kann es mit meinem 301 MK3 gut vergleichen (viel gefahren), mit dem 901 weniger gut (wenig gefahren).

Ich kann mein Fanes mit stattlichen 16,6 Kilo muhelos bergauf treten, auch ohne Gabelabsenkung. Bergab wird man manchmal zu schnell auf dem Trail, da sich schwierige Passagen auch gut direkt gerade aus fahren lassen. Weniger Federweg lässt einen doch selektiver fahren, wenn man das bei viel Federweg nicht ausdrücklich vorhat, rumpelt man auch einfach schnell und direkt runter.

Mein Anspruch ans Fanes war:
Bergauf wie das 301 - JA!
Bergab mehr Sicherheit -JA!
Handling wie 3 Kilo leichter - JA!

Ich wollte ein Enduro haben, ein Rad für die Alpen.
Auf der Schwäbischen Alb reicht mein 301, für den Bikepark und reines Gondeln mit Abfahren hab ich mein 901 mit Boxxer.

Das Fanes füllt die Lücke perfekt!

Das einzig negative:
ich würde keine teure Kurbel verbauen, den die macht das tiefe Tretlager mit sicherheit schnell kaputt. meine alte RF North Shore DH Kurbel wiegt > 1 Kilo und hat nen Bash der > 5 mm dick is.
nach 4 Tagen Lago sieht der Bash echt böse aus...

Knarzen hatte ich auf der letzten Tour auch bergauf im kleinsten Gang, aber seit dem bin ich leider nicht mehr gefahren, da ich das Achsinsert geschrottet hab...

TROTZDEM:
Alles in Allem das Rad, das ich wollte.


----------



## Piefke (15. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...da ich das Achsinsert geschrottet hab..


Wie hast du das geschafft?


----------



## lhampe (15. Mai 2011)

bin heile vom Gardasee zurück. War mein erstes mal dort. Mein Fazit kann ich nur im Vergleich zu meinem Ghost AMR+ 7500 ziehen. Das Ghost hatte ich aber stark Richtung Enduro getrimmt habe (kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, stabile LR und Reifen, -> 15,8 kg!) 

Mein Fazit mit dem Fanes (170mm und kurze Kettenstreben Einstellung):

- Die selbstgebaute Kefü funktioniert. Hatte keine Kettenabspringer. Ein bißchen Feinabstimmung ist noch nötig, da die Kette beim schalten aufs kleine Kettenblatt nicht immer zuverlässig aus der Nut nach oben gelaufen ist. 

- Uphill: Für den 16,3 kg Aufbau absolut OK und vergleichbar mit dem AMR+. Bin in 6 Tagen ca 190km,  ca. 6000hm bergauf und 8500 hm bergab gefahren. Also im besten Sinne Enduro touren.

- Downhill. Das Rad verleitet zum heizen. Das hat in einem Fall zu leichten Kontrollverlust geführt (als der Schotter Handball groß wurde). Diese Geschwindigkeiten auf so ruppigen Geläuf kannte ich nicht. Da war dann das Fahrer Latein am Ende als ich auch noch mit dem Lenker einen im Weg hängenden Ast berührt habe, das Fanes hätte schon noch gekonnt. Mit dem AMR+ wäre ich nicht so weit gekommen weil ich a) nie so schnell gefahren wäre und b) es mich schon 500 m vorher abgeworfen hätte. Ansonsten habe ich mich auf den engen, steilen und verblockten Garda Trails sicher geführt (z.B. Skull). Es ließ sich schön handlich durch die Kehren zirkeln. Einig das tiefe Tretlager führt auf den verklockten Trail für unliebsame Aufsetzer.
Meine Probefahrt mit dem Fanes hatte ich auf einem lokalen DH Spot mit kleinen Sprüngen gemacht. Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung war ich gewaltig schneller unterwegs als mit dem AMR+,  die Sprünge und Anlieger waren viel einfacher zu befahren.  

Hinzu zu fügen wäre noch das ich mich bisher noch nicht großartig mit der Einstellmöglichkeiten der Lyrik air und des rocco air beschäftigt habe. Nur den Lufdruck eingestellt und losgefahren.

Bisher ist das Fazit rundum positiv. Gut bergauf, sehr gut und leise bergab. Nur seltenes und ganz leises knarzen (nur bei Stille auf Asphalt zu hören), das sich nach festziehen aller Schrauben auch gelegt hat.


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft?



Ich heisse nicht zu unrecht Mr. Drehmoment

:-(


----------



## Piefke (15. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich heisse nicht zu unrecht Mr. Drehmoment
> 
> :-(


von daher mag ich Schnellspann-Steckachsen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Mai 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> von daher mag ich Schnellspann-Steckachsen.



Alex würde auch die kaputt kriegen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2011)

Voooooooooooooosicht, dunkler Lord...

;-)


----------



## wartool (16. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

da meine Fanes ja mittlerweile von irgendeinem fremden Drecksack gefahren wird... hätte ich ein Schaltauge passend für Fanes Enduro mit 12er Achse über....

wenn jemand von Euch Interesse hat -> PN an mich


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Mai 2011)

ok solangsam kommen die fahreindrücke ! Das tiefe tretlager scheint für gutes sichere fahrgefühl zu sorgen ! Und mit ner hs dürfte es nichso schnell aufsetzen . @der gute ja das bild zeigt den einsatzweck für den ich was brauche ! En enduro was gute nemerqualitäten besitzt , handlich und wendig für verblockte spitzkehren , laufruhe beim mal etwas gas stehen lassen und en fahrwerk das sich  nicht von querschlägen beeinflussen läßt ! Nur das knarzen würd mich tierisch nerven ! Das noch niemand das bike mal kurz zum jü geschickt  hat zum checken ... Schade !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Mai 2011)

wartool, vielleicht hätte ich interesse, der Unterschied zur 10mm scheint ja eher in einer Hülse zu liegen, dann könnte ich es auch verwenden.

Das Tretlager ist jetzt gar nicht so ungewöhnlich tief, das hat Spezi beim Enduro und SXTrail auch so in der Nähe. Es hält einen aber schon zur sauberen Fahrweise und ordentlichen Pedalstellung an.

Ich find auch beeindrucken, wie gut die Kiste in Kurbven hin und hergelegt werden kann und das ganze dennoch mit ordentlicher Laufruhe kombiniert. Irgendwie kann ich mich auf der Geo auch besser bewegen  und aktiver Fahren, so daß man immer genügend Druck jeweils auf den Rädern verteilt, bin gestern trotz Regen und Schlamm kaum wild rumgrutscht und geknarzt hats wieder nicht. Wirds sich bei einigen villeicht auch mit der neuen Druckstrebe legen, wenns wirklich am Horstlink liegt.


Nur mal so vorsichtshalber, was ist denn das empfohlene Drehmoment am Ausfallende?


----------



## wartool (16. Mai 2011)

@Mr Beasto

vorletztes Wochenende hatte Jürgen mein knarzendes Fanes in der Hand, als er hier im Taunus beim hibike auf dem Teststival mit nem stand vertreten war.

Kurzfassung: so auf die Schnelle war nichts zu finden.. das Knarzen hat er aber auch wahrgenommen... weiteres Test scheitern wie gesagt, weil meine Sau geklaut wurde...


Zu den Fahreindrücken:

bergauf ging es trotz runde 16 Kilo sehr hut.. mit abgesenkter Gabel kam ich JEDE!! Rampe hoch 

Das einzige, was mich sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab störte war der häufige Pedel-Bodenkontakt - selbst beim Beschleunigen auf flowigen Trails mit gaaaanz leichter Kurvenlage scheiterte das Kurbeln durch aufsetzen der Pedale..
Hochzusa das gleich Spiel.. wenn man in rinnen hochkurbelt, oder auf gröberen Wurzelteppichen neigen die Pedale zum "einrasten" an Hindernissen.

Bergab kann ich mit meinerm nicht Profi-Fahrkönnen nur sagen, dass ich auf meinen hometrails nahezu keine Linenwahl mehr treffen musste...
der Hinterbau arbeitete sehr sauber und "fluffig" - mit dem Rocco Air TST.. mit dem Monarch war der Hinterbau zwar noch gut laufend.. aber nicht mehr ganz so "fluffig"
Weder mit dem einen, noch mit dem anderen Dämpfer habe ich den Hub selbst bei kleinen Hopsern über so 30-40cm Kicker voll nutzen können. Mehr hatte ich mich bis zum Diebstahl nicht getraut.

die Wendigkeit und Handlichkeit kann ich wirklich mit meinem Nerve AM vergleichen.. versetzen, enge Sachen usw gehen problemlos!


----------



## ollo (16. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich heisse nicht zu unrecht Mr. Drehmoment
> 
> :-(





wohl eher Mr no torque  



für die Achse würde ich es mal mit 10 max. 15 Nm probieren


----------



## wartool (17. Mai 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> wartool, vielleicht hätte ich interesse, der Unterschied zur 10mm scheint ja eher in einer Hülse zu liegen, dann könnte ich es auch verwenden.
> 
> Das Tretlager ist jetzt gar nicht so ungewöhnlich tief, das hat Spezi beim Enduro und SXTrail auch so in der Nähe. Es hält einen aber schon zur sauberen Fahrweise und ordentlichen Pedalstellung an.
> 
> ...



Wegen des Schaltauges kannst Du mir gerne ne PN schicken 

zum Thema Pedalstellung.... klaro muss die sauber sein.. aber wie soll das gehen, wenn man hochpedaliert, oder auf langsamen, kurvigen Trailstücken mittreten will.. wird das nix..


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2011)

Beim Hochpedalieren hatte ich auch ein paar aufsetzer, das ist manchmal nicht zu vermeiden, aber selbst meine , laut Forenmeinung instabilen, MagTi Pedale sehen immer noch gut aus. Solange man nicht zum Vollstop kommt, ist es mir egal. In Kurven muß man halt den Rahmen gut in die Kurve legen und das kurvenäußere Pedal runter, positivier Nebeneffekt ist auch ein niedrigerer Fahrerschwerpunkt. Beim Durchtrampeln, von Verblocktem hab ich bisher keine Problem gehabt. 

Also irgendeine Kröte muß man halt schlucken und sich anpassen, aber ich finde, daß ein hohes Tretlager schlechter bis gar nicht zu kompensieren ist als ein Tiefes. Und so tief ist es gar nicht, manche DH Rahmen fangen(demo,sunday,951 etc.) bei +-0 an und werden mit weit mehr Sag gefahren, so daß ein Ausweichen auf flache Pedale und 165mm Kurbeln fast unausweichlich wird.


----------



## wartool (17. Mai 2011)

Moonboot... mir ist schon klar, dass man das äußere Pedal dann unten sein muss etc..
Meine Aufsetzer fanden halt immer auf flacheren, kurvigen Trailstücken statt... auf denen ich eben mitkurbeln muss und will, um nicht von jeder CC-HT-Schw...tel überholt zu werden ;-)

Du hast selbstverständlich Recht, dass man einen Tod sterben muss und sich ein Rahmen mit tieferem Tretlager (auch meiner Meinung nach) besser bergab fährt.... Dennoch ist das ein Punkt, den ich vorher unterschätzt hatte. 
Ich bin leider nicht in der glücklichen Lage die Bomben S3+ Trails vor meiner Haustür zu haben, oder gar jedes WE in nem Park fahren zu können.
Dementsprechend sind besonders hier in MEINEM Heimatrevier die Pedaliereigenschaften MEINEM EMPFINDEN nach sehr wichtig.

Ich spreche auch nicht von Defekten an den Pedalen, die auftreten - es geht mehr um das "Steckenbleiben" auf steilsten Rapmen mit Wurzeln usw.. wenn mir mein Hinterrad mal weggeht, oder durchrutscht fange ich das ab und kann weiterkurbeln.. wenn ich mit der Pedal und "Volldampf" aufsetze, und das Hinderniss nicht umfahren konnte und auch nicht kurz Rückwärskurbeln konnte, weil ich sonst sofort stehen geblieben wäre - packe ich das nicht auszugleichen.. und stehe.. bedeutet dann erstmal ein Stück schieben, oder halt schräg zum Hang versuchen wieder anzufahren.
Und ja.. es gibt bestimmt Leute, die das trotzdem abfangen.. ich gehöre halt nicht dazu.. obwohl es mir keine Probleme bereitet bergauf wie ab mal ohne Bodenkontakt balancierend stehenzubleiben, zu versetzen etc...

 Damit möchte ich nur Leuten eine Entscheidungshilfe bieten, die über die Anschaffung einer Fanes nachdenken.

Das Ganze ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich von der Fanes, Jürgen, seiner Art der Geschäftsführung etc. begeistert bin (besonders seine Offenheit und sein Interesse bezüglich des Knarzens) und bestimmt einer der ersten sein werde, die die Fanes AM ihr eigen nennen wollen / werden - sofern das Tretlager an dem Teil dann wirklich bissl höher ist und das Teil 150 fw am Heck mit ner 160er Gabel kombinieren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Mai 2011)

ja die tretlager erhöhung um 1-2 cm wären wünschenswert ! Auch wenn dann der schwerpunkt nich mehr ganz so tief liegt ! Fahr trails mit bösen stufen die man leider nich schnell fahrn kann . Schaft ne hs da abhilfe ? Hab auch grad die homepage mal angeschaut und da fand ich auch das gewicht eines s-rahmens 3350 gr ! Iss das mit lackierung ?


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

ich hab ja ne totem drin, die baut höher
und flacht die Winkel a bissel ab

man könnte doch auch die Position 3 des Geo-Einstellers nehmen
das gleicht den Winkel wieder aus und hebt das Tretlager an...

oder denk ich falsch?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, Position 3 bringt +11mm.

wartool, hast ja recht, darauf hinzuweisen, aber es ist halt schwer, per Forum zu vermitteln, wie tief es ist und was zu tief oder zu hoch ist. Da ist bei der alten Frage, wie lang ein stück schnur ist. 

Per PN wurden mir mal auch die bedenken über das tiefe Tretlager mitgeteilt, als mann dann mal in seine Bikehistorie geschaut hat, war schnell klar, daß er eine +-0 Tretlagerhöhe schonmal gefahren ist und es da ja immerhin auch nicht aufgefallen ist. Man sollte also mal schauen, was man momentan fährt und vergleichen. Hier bleibt eher hängen, das es "sehr tief ist", glücklicherweise sieht man immer wieder bei Herstellern die BBheight Angaben. 
Die Tretlagerhöhe von der Fanes ist eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich zur Zeit, da gibts sogar noch tiefere Kollegen.


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

Mir fällts auf
Ich fahr trotzdem
Und meine Kurbel is stabil
;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2011)

Mir fällts auch auf und meiner 2fach SLX vertrau ich da auch voll und ganz.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Mai 2011)

mir fällts auch auf
aber es war mit ein hauptgrund  mir das fanes  zukaufen 
ich hab zuvor immer recht hohe tretlager gefahren 
zoni archimedes fr/pulcro usw

aber seit meinem unfall und der der lähmung in der schulter/arm muskulatur
hab ich mich damit nicht mehr wohl gefühlt 
mit dem tiefem tretlager und im bike sitzen 
fühl ich mich um einiges sicherer


----------



## ibislover (17. Mai 2011)

wie sind denn die höhen von denen ihr sprecht?


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Mai 2011)

um die 330-40  

eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich tief  heut zutage


----------



## ibislover (17. Mai 2011)

danke!
ginge für mich gar nicht...


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Mai 2011)

mal ne frage ans Alutech Team. Seit ihr dieses Jahr wieder beim Freeridefestival in Saalbach.
Und die wichtigste Frage habt ihr Fanes zum Testen dabei?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. Mai 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> um die 330-40
> 
> eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich tief  heut zutage





nicht nur heute  ......mein Liteville 301 hat 340 mm (und das ist 6 Jahre alt) das Fanes hat 345 mm, das LV meiner Frau hat 330 mm und die Fanes 335 mm..... und die Fanese (gibt es da überhaupt eine Steigerung  ) haben noch Relativ Flache Gabeln verbaut und sind trotzdem Fahrbar, aber irgendwas ist ja immer  


@böser wolf, Du bist hier nicht direkt gemeint ...passte nur so gut mit dem heute


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Mai 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> um die 330-40
> 
> eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich tief  heut zutage


Das hört sich schon krass an. Mit der Geoangabe von der Website (+10) wäre ich eher von 350mm ausgegangen, und das klingt für mich ganz ok für 160mm vorne/hinten. Aber anscheinend sind die +10 auch für externen Steuersatz oder 170mm vorne. gerechnet. 330 wären schon sehr niedrig.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2011)

die geotabelle geht von 555mm und 5mm Steuersatzbauhöhe aus(semiintegr.). Wenn man dann noch vom 26" Laufrad ausgeht, ist man bei 330mm(13inch) verfälscht von den Reifengrößen. Ich messe bei mir bis Mitte der SLX Achse 345mm.


----------



## ollo (17. Mai 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> die geotabelle geht von 555mm und 5mm Steuersatzbauhöhe aus(semiintegr.). Wenn man dann noch vom 26" Laufrad ausgeht, ist man bei 330mm(13inch) verfälscht von den Reifengrößen. Ich messe bei mir bis Mitte der SLX Achse 345mm.



bei welcher Rahmengröße.....die 335 sind beim M Rahmen (auch bis Mitte Kurbelachse gemessen) und die 345 mm bei einem XL Rahmen


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Mai 2011)

Dann muss ich mal schaun was meine alte 2007 66sl ata fürne einbauhöhe hat ! Mit Hs sollte die Bodenfreiheit ja gegeben sein ! Nur mit den Pedalen isses halt etwas eng ! @der gute bist du mal mit den Pedalen an den Stufen am Gardasee mal angeschrammelt ? Läßt sich ja ab und zu nich vermeiden


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> bei welcher Rahmengröße.....die 335 sind beim M Rahmen (auch bis Mitte Kurbelachse gemessen) und die 345 mm bei einem XL Rahmen



Größe L mit Lyrik uturn 170mm.

Mr.Beasto, die 180er  hat 565mm EBL


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal schaun was meine alte 2007 66sl ata fürne einbauhöhe hat ! Mit Hs sollte die Bodenfreiheit ja gegeben sein ! Nur mit den Pedalen isses halt etwas eng ! @der gute bist du mal mit den Pedalen an den Stufen am Gardasee mal angeschrammelt ? Läßt sich ja ab und zu nich vermeiden



Klar.

Wobei z.b. der 601 an manchen stellen sehr eng is...

Aber mit dem bash war es viel öfter.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Mai 2011)

ok mit 565 einbauhöhe und hs müßte ich da auf der sicheren seite sein ! trotz s rahmen .Sonst werd ich auf manchen trails heißer vom fluchen
@der gute klar wirklich viel spielraum gibts aufm 601 nich ! und die stufen sind auch nich so hoch . Meist reicht einem der speed da runter zu kommen ohne aufzusetzen . Es wär halt schon ärgerlich an jeder 50cm stufe bei langsamer geschwindigkeit hängen zu bleiben ! Das grrrrrrrrrr geräusch mag sicherlich keiner ! Hoffe eure slx kurbeln halten das auf dauer aus !!!


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2011)

welche SLX-Kurbel?

bei mir war Resteverwertung angesagt:





wobei das Trumm eher von der stabileren Sorte is
incl. > 5 mm starkem Bash

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. Mai 2011)

ach , die gute alte race face ! Warn das noch zeiten als style noch wichtiger war als das gewicht ! Die steckt fast alles weg ! Auf meimem dh bike iss noch die evolve dh drauf . Unzerstörbar !


----------



## phlipsn (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Fanes zu bestellen! Zwei Fragen habe ich aber noch offen:
Ich bin ca. 1,85 und habe ne Schrittlänge von ca. 90cm. Ich möchte das rad schon sehr Tourenlastig aufbauen, Bergab möchte ich keine Rücksicht nehmen und wünsche ich mir auch ein agiles Handling in einem "kompakten" Rad . Wäre ein "normaler" L Rahmen ok, oder doch eher das M Sitzrohr in der L Geo? Hat von euch jemand ähnliche Körpermaße und kann es etwas beschreiben?
Welcher Dämpfer wäre am geeignetsten Vivid Air , Roco Air oder der Monarch? Wie gesagt Tourenorientierter Aufbau und keine Kompromisse beim Bergabfahren. Als Gabel kommt wohl erstmal ne Lyrik Leider ne 160er ) rein, die habe ich noch Zuhause.

Phlipsn


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Mai 2011)

Bin auch 185cm unbei 88cm SL und fahre einen reinen L rahmen, hab aber lange über M/L nachgedacht. Bin dann beim L geblieben, im Zweifel kann man das L Sitzrohr noch 2-3cm einkürzen. Da ich mit der Reverb fahre paßt das alles ganz gut und da ich mit dem Verstellbereich von 12,5cm gut zurecht komme, hab ich nun auch den Sattelstützenschnellspanner rausgeworfen, tiefer brauch ich es eh nicht. Wenn ich eh keinen tieferen Sattel brauche, hätte mir auch eine M Sattelrohr nichts gebracht. 

Vivid air klingt gut, wenns touriger werden soll auch monarch plus. Ansonsten kannst du auch einen 2. Vorbau andenken, einen 50cm für die Verspieltheit und für lange touren  z.B. einen 80mm. "Keine Kompromisse" gibt es leider nicht.

Die Gabel kann man locker umbauen auf 170mm, bei coil eine Hülse und bei ner aktuellen Solo Air muß ein spacer entfernt werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8334616#post8334616


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2011)

wenn dir der Sattelauszug reicht, dann ein M Sitzrohr.

leider musst du bedenken, das du eine lange stütze nicht maximal versenken kannst.
bei mir geht es mit einer Reverb so grade...die schluckt aber intern 120mm durch die Versenkung und somit komm ich unten im Rahmen nicht an eine Grenze.
eine konventionelle 410er Stütze konnte ich nicht ganz versenken
bei einem 540er Sitzrohr am XL

mit einer Reduzierhülse auf 27.2 bekommt man wohl noch ein bißchen mehr Versenkbarkeit.

btw: ein Fanes Enduro Größe L mit M Sitzrohr wäre aber eine Custom-Bestellung,
da die Signature Serie ausverkauft sein müsste bzw. die 50 Rahmen der Serie schon fertig geschweisst sind. Sonderwünsche kosten in de regulären Serie einiges Aufpreis.

kontaktiere mal den Jü, der kann Dir genaueres sagen.

ein L mit M Sitzrohr kannste bestimmt auch irgendwo Probe fahren,
das war meiner Meinung nach eine beliebte Kombi 

viel Spass beim zusammen stellen


----------



## phlipsn (21. Mai 2011)

Also als Sattelstütze kommt eine Vario rein, will son Ding nicht mehr missen. 50mm Vorbau war ebenfalls im Plan. 
Monarch ist die Tourenlösung, Vivid dann wohl die Abfahrtslösung? Konnte jemand die beiden direkt vergleichen? Fällt der Unterschied so groß aus?


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (22. Mai 2011)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Fanes zu bestellen! Zwei Fragen habe ich aber noch offen:
> Ich bin ca. 1,85 und habe ne Schrittlänge von ca. 90cm. Ich möchte das rad schon sehr Tourenlastig aufbauen, Bergab möchte ich keine Rücksicht nehmen und wünsche ich mir auch ein agiles Handling in einem "kompakten" Rad . Wäre ein "normaler" L Rahmen ok, oder doch eher das M Sitzrohr in der L Geo? Hat von euch jemand ähnliche Körpermaße und kann es etwas beschreiben?
> ...


 
Hallo Philpsn, ich habe genau die selben Körpermaße wie Du, mein Fanes ist Rahmengr. L mit 480 er Sitzrohr, passt perfekt!!- da ich aber ne Reverb(mit 420mm Sattelstütze) fahre hätte ich auch einen ganz normalen L nehmen können, da die reverb noch ca 4- 5 cm aus meinem Rahmen schaut- u. mir der Verstellbereich von 125 mm(Reverb) völlig reicht. Dämpfer habe ich einen RS Monarch RC3 Plus, u Gabel Lyrik RC2DH 170 mm-ich persönlich kann völlig auf eine Absenkung verzichten...aber das ist ja geschmackssache aufjedenfall geht das Fanes mit 170mm an der Front wirklich super Bergauf u. aufm trail..einfach der Wahnsinn  ich kann das Bike nur empfehlen, in meinem Aufbau komme ich auf ein gesamt gewicht von ca. 14,5-14,6 kg mit Reverb u. Pedale !das ist fürn L Rahmen mit dem Federweg in Ordnung!(habe mir das Genius LT 20 in gr.L wiegen lassen, ohne Pedale 14,5 kg!! aber mit Carbonrahmen!!!!)(das war mein Referenz Bike da sie preislich ziemlich gleich sind-habe mich aber fürs Fanes entschieden fand ich einfach irgendwie frischer coolerhat einfachnetjeder..yeah) bin heute meine Home trails im Altmühltal gefahren...das Ding fetzt einfach ab !!
mfg Bergschdeigabua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (22. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass man den Rahmen auch bronze eloxiert bekommt. Hat einer evtl. ein Foto von diesem Farbton? Kann man es mit der bronze Eloxierung bei Nicolai vergleichen -> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/0/2/5/1/_/large/CIMG0390.jpg ?


----------



## phlipsn (22. Mai 2011)

Danke schonmal für den Input!
Also ich denke es wird ein normaler L Rahmen mit dem Monarch Plus werden. Das sollte mein Einsatzgebiet gut abdecken. Tja die Gabel, aktuell ist es halt noch ne 2-Step Air, überlege sie umzubauen oder halt ne 170er zu kaufen, mal schauen, werde sie wohl erstmal testen in dem Rahmen. Ich weiß nicht genau obs in dem Thread schonmal stand, wohl schon und werds überlesen haben! Welchen Durchmesser hat eigentlich das Sitzrohr?

@Bergschdeigabua

Danke wie wärs mal mit nem Pic? 

Phlipsn


----------



## ollo (22. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> mit einer Reduzierhülse auf 27.2 bekommt man wohl noch ein bißchen mehr Versenkbarkeit.
> 
> .........





eine 27,2 mit 410 mm lässt sich ca. 370 mm versenken, bei einer 29,0 bleiben 100 mm stehen


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Mai 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Habe gerade gelesen, dass man den Rahmen auch bronze eloxiert bekommt. Hat einer evtl. ein Foto von diesem Farbton? Kann man es mit der bronze Eloxierung bei Nicolai vergleichen -> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/0/2/5/1/_/large/CIMG0390.jpg ?



Kann man ganz gut vergleichen, der Eloxierer ist der selbe wie bei Nicolai, nur der Aufpreis nicht. 

Phlipsn,

innen 31,6mm außen 35mm

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/media/products/0788986001296727556.pdf


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (22. Mai 2011)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für den Input!
> Also ich denke es wird ein normaler L Rahmen mit dem Monarch Plus werden. Das sollte mein Einsatzgebiet gut abdecken. Tja die Gabel, aktuell ist es halt noch ne 2-Step Air, überlege sie umzubauen oder halt ne 170er zu kaufen, mal schauen, werde sie wohl erstmal testen in dem Rahmen. Ich weiß nicht genau obs in dem Thread schonmal stand, wohl schon und werds überlesen haben! Welchen Durchmesser hat eigentlich das Sitzrohr?
> 
> @Bergschdeigabua
> ...


 
Hallo das Sitzrohr hat nen 31,6 er durchmesser


----------



## Piefke (23. Mai 2011)

Meine selfmade Kefü ist dran und hat den ersten Test bestanden - Bilder gibts später.
Zum tiefen Tretlager: Mit den kürzeren SLX-Kurbeln (170 statt 175 mm) und 2fach statt 3fach hab ich jetzt keine Bodenkontakte mehr.

Die Fanes ist das, was sie sein sollte für mich: ein robustes wendiges Allroundbike, das bergauf wie bergab Spaß macht.


----------



## Ger421 (23. Mai 2011)

*Fanes Fahrbericht*

Fanes Größe M
Marzocchi Rocco tst air
Roch Shoy Lyrik solo 170
x9 Gruppe
Vario Stütze 
Muddy Marys

Gewicht: 15,5

Ich fahre seit Jahren Specialized SX Trail und habe im Moment auch das edle 180 SX. Daher war ich mir unsicher, ob das Fanes eine wirkliche Alternative sein kann. Aber Leute - das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer. Klebt am Boden wie Patex und durch das tiefe Tretlager ist es schön laufruhig und sx trail like kontrolliert im Geläuf. Also kein Rodeo wie so manch anderes Enduro... Der Rocco passt meiner Meinung perfekt (bis aufs verdeckte Rebound) kein Losbrechmoment und butterweich. Die kurzen Kettenstreben machen das Rad wendig und verspielt für alpine Trails
Uphill einfach die Plattform rein und ich kurbel um einges entspannter rauf... Hab im Moment einen 40er Vorbau, dass muss noch etwas länger. Klar gibt es leichtere Räder und man kann das Fanes sicher auch leichter aufbauen. Aber es geht ja ums Runterfahren. Für mich der perfekte Alleskönner....


----------



## lhampe (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nun habe ich ich mein Fanes auch mal 2 Tage durch Winterberg gescheucht. Macht schon mehr Spass als mit dem AMR+. Gerade der Downhill läßt sich im Vergleich ja fast schon entspannt fahren, solange man keine Bestzeiten erreichen will. 

Eine Sache ist mir beim Rocco air WC aufgefallen. Der hat irgendwann angefangen schlechter anzusprechen. Als ich mir den näher angeguckt habe waren irgendwelche Rückstände auf der Kolbenstange, irgendwie Gummiartig. Die Rückstände ließen sich  mit nem feuchten Lappen relativ einfach abwischen. Ich denke  nicht das das von der Dichtung kommt, denn der Dämpfer ist ja noch dicht und trocken. Er ist mir fast schon zu trocken, als ob die Dichtung keine Schmierung hätte. Die Rückstände waren nach ein paar Abfahrten immer wieder da. 

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Rocco aus oder hat nen Tipp wie man das Abstellen kann?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wartool (26. Mai 2011)

lhampe... bist Du sicher, dass es nicht der Schmierfilm des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit reichlich Staub war, was da draufklebte?? - Nur ne Idee... sollte es wirklich Gummi sein.. kann ich Dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Mai 2011)

Wenne es Gummi war, müßte da mal die Luftkammer geschmiert werden. die sollte nicht trocken laufen, sonst bleiben die Dicktungen am Kolben teilweise hängen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518193


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (26. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> lhampe... bist Du sicher, dass es nicht der Schmierfilm des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit reichlich Staub war, was da draufklebte?? - Nur ne Idee... sollte es wirklich Gummi sein.. kann ich Dir nicht helfen.


Genau das ist ja mein Problem, das es nicht der Staub in Verbindung mit der schmierung ist. Man brauchte schon nen Lappen mit Brunox um das abzubekommen. Die Kolbenstange fühlt sich auch komplett trocken an. 

Hat einer ne Ahnung wie ich den Dämpfer am besten 'schmiere'? Will da nicht so viel dran rum fummeln wegen Garantie und so.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Mai 2011)

Luftkammer ab, Quadring sauber fetten und Schuss Motoröl rein.
Brunox hat an KEINEM Fahrwerksteil der Welt was verloren,
eher noch schmierst den Kolben mit Gabel/Dämpferöl ein.

Das über Alutech vertriebene Protone ist übrigens eine wahre Wunderwaffe.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Mai 2011)

Zusätzlich zum Luftkammerservice kann man vielleicht auch noch Öl einspritzen,wenns mal zu trocken scheint. Dazu mit dem Ventilausdreher das Autoventil rausschrauben und mit ner Spritze ein paar ml Öl einfüllen.


----------



## lhampe (27. Mai 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> runox hat an KEINEM Fahrwerksteil der Welt was verloren, eher noch schmierst den Kolben mit Gabel/Dämpferöl ein.


 
Das mit dem Brunox habe ich schon öfter gehört, dabei wird das DEO doch genau für diesen Zweck verkauft. Daher nehme ich auch immer nur nen Lappen den ich mit mit dem DEO benetze zum Putzen. 

Ich werde mal das mit den paar spritzern Gabelöl in der Hauptkammer probieren. Demontieren möchte ich den Dämpfer noch nicht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Mai 2011)

Brunox ist Mist*, Gabelöl zum Pflegen außen auf dem Kolben und die Reste wieder gut abwischen reicht. Innen kommts rein auf Schmierung an, Gabelöl ist da zu dünn, lieber Motoröl falls vorhanden.

* ist sehr dünn und verdünnt somit vorhandene Schmierstoffe bis zur Unkenntlichkeit, vielleicht ist ja der Dämpfer, deswegen schon trocken nach so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## lhampe (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bade meinen Dämpfer ja nicht in Brunox sondern wische die Kolbenstange nur mit nem Brunox feuchten Lappen ab.
Normales Motoröl ist könnte heikel sein weil da zu viele Additive drin sind. Ihr meint aber mineralisches und nicht syntetisches Motoröl. Da stellt sich die Frage nach der Dichtungsverräglichkeit.
Kann man eigendlich auch ein Silikonöl zur äußeren Gabel/Dämpferplege nehmen?

Ich habe auch noch mal ne Frage zur HOPE M4. Kann ich eigentlich meine Shimano Scheiben und Adapter mit der M4 Bremse weiter benutzen? Vorne habe ich die 203er und hinten die 180er. Passt hinten die M4 dann ohne U-scheibe?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Mai 2011)

Also um die Dichtungsverträglichkeit mußt du dir bei Motoröl keinen Kopf machen, dasi st eine Grundvoraussetzung  für Motoröl, da im Automobilbereich weit mehr Materialien zum Einsatz kommen. In gabelölen hast du weit mehr additive, Motoröl ist visköser, wegen des höheren Grunölanteils. SIlikonöl kann man auch nehmen, flutsch aber meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so gut. Gabelöl solte man eh im Haus haben, wenn man gerne mal selber serviced.

Shimanoscheiben sollten mit der M4 keine Probleme machen, Durchmesser, Reibringhöhe  und Dicke sollten ja passen.


----------



## H.B.O (27. Mai 2011)

das Problem an Brunox ist ?


----------



## Wurzelmann (27. Mai 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> das Problem an Brunox ist ?



Das iss ja wie 1001 Nacht hier, nur dass man immer wieder die gleiche Geschichte zu hören bekommt, weil sie irgendjemand noch nicht gehört hat  



Das Thema wurde bereits an vielen anderen Stellen ausgiebig und kontrovers diskutiert. Ich glaube da können wir hier nichts sinnvolles mehr beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-lupin-_ (27. Mai 2011)

muss leide rmein fanes verkaufen ( aus finanziellen gründen, heist abe rnicht das ich es verschenke) also wer mag einfach melden.

trotzdem LG


----------



## Piefke (27. Mai 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> das Problem an Brunox ist ?



Das ist wie mit Weihwasser - die einen vergöttern es und die anderen verteufeln es


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Mai 2011)

H.B.O schrieb:


> das Problem an Brunox ist ?



Was man so mitbekommt heißt es immer es "spült" mehr die Schmierung aus als das es die Gabel schmiert.

Was dran ist was nicht ist denke ich schwer zu sagen. Aber ob man es wirklich die ganze Zeit benutzen sollte ist natürlich die Frage. Wenn du damit nur deine Tauchrohre Putzen willst ist es besser als jeder Spüli.

Aber eine wirkliche Alternative was man zu schmieren nehmen kann hab ich leider auch nicht


----------



## floindahouse (28. Mai 2011)

gibt es eigentlich schon news bezüglich der neuen strebe? hab vom jürgen nichts mehr gehört...

viele grüße

flo


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Mai 2011)

bekomme anfang nächster woche die finale info ob meine in winterberg getauscht wird oder nicht, hoffentlich ja, ansonsten wär es ein ziemlicher ab****, dann werd ich es wohl selber machen lassen müssen, hab keinen bock die karre zu zerlegen und wieder einzuschicken


----------



## Piefke (28. Mai 2011)

Der Jü meinte, dass er diese Woche Streben zum Pulvern schicken wollte. Das Wechseln ist kein Akt, das kriegt man selber hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Mai 2011)

Welche ist es nun geworden, die "Beschleunigungsfinne"? Ich werd erstmal die jetzige weiterfahren, und wenns mal Not tut wechseln, die jetzige taugt doch ganz gut.


----------



## Hypersonic (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


habe heute mein Fanes zum ersten Mal gerockt.
Das ist echt ein geiles Teil. Das Bike läuft einfach spielerisch leicht , brettert über alles hinweg als ob es das einfachste der Welt ist und ich musste echt aufpassen weil das Teil immer schneller wollte, das ich im Tal auch noch zum stehen kam.
Auf dem Trail: Locker verspielt zirkelt es um alles rum ohne Probleme.
So etwas hat die Welt noch nicht erlebt. Fantastischer Hinterbau und eine Top GEO.

Habe die Grösse L mit M Sitzrohr und das passt bei einer Grösse von 187 cm wie angegossen.

Ich dachte , schau mal und gewöhne dich erst mal langsam an den Rahmen, aber nix Eingewöhnungszeit sondern direkt volle Kanone und dies ohne Probleme. So muß ein Bike ( Rahmen) sein, dann klappts auch auf dem Trail.

Ein dickes Lob an Jürgen, da ist Ihm was tolles gelungen. 

Schaut Euch die Bilder meiner Porno Lasurgelben Fanes an.
Einzigartig schön und auffällig.
Gruss

Klaus


----------



## der-gute (28. Mai 2011)

kommst du mit dem L den Berg hoch?

reicht dir die Reverb?

ich bin mit 196 cm und XL mit XL Sitzrohr bei maximalem Auszug...

PS: mein Fanes hat jetzt ca. 8.000 Hm und 10.000 bergab ;-)


----------



## Mr.Beasto (28. Mai 2011)

@hypersonic was bist du zum vergleich zuvor gefahrn ? Und, dieses gelb rockt !


----------



## Osti (28. Mai 2011)

habe heute mal den RP23 gegen den Monarch Plus ausgetauscht. Erste Runde um den Block war interessant, morgen gehts dann mal in die Berge, das Teil auf Herz und Nieren prüfen! 

das gelbe Fanes ist mal nen ziemlich eye-catcher, Obwohl es mir v.a. mit den roten Parts etwas zuviel des Guten ist.


----------



## ollo (29. Mai 2011)

Hypersonic schrieb:


> ...........
> Schaut Euch die Bilder meiner Porno Lasurgelben Fanes an.
> Einzigartig schön und auffällig.
> Gruss
> ...





 viel liebe für das Detail, sogar die Felgen in Rahmenfarbe und hier und da noch ein "ah, da ist noch was, was nicht beim ersten mal auffällt"

viel Spaß und pass auf Dich auf, ......ich habe dieselbe Erfahrung mit dem Rad gemacht "es verführt" und man muß zu sehen Fahrerisch hinterher zu kommen


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2011)

@Hypersonic
Das knallt schon ordentlich
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2011)

entschuldigt die Bildqualität...mein Ersatz-iPhone 3G hat echt ne miese Kamera!





so wie es da steht abzüglich Schlamm 17,3 Kilo

trotzdem fährt es 550 Hm/h

;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2011)

Das Gelbe ist echt detailverliebt aufgebaut.
Mist, die Totem paßt auch noch optisch in die Karre, bin eh schon am überlegen, weil ich mein u turn kaum nutze und die Geo würde es ja auch hergeben.

auch ger421 bike gefällt mir sehr gut, wasn das für eine Kurbel.


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2011)

ins Fanes gehört einfach eine Totem ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2011)

Das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören.



EDIT: ich geh mal suchen...


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2011)

guckie-klickie:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/376296/cat/500

meine Totem hat auch 20,5
unten Hope Steuersatz, oben Nuke Proof Warhead 44EEOS
dann zwei Spacer und ein Syntace Force 1.5





passt super ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, deine Lösung gefällt mir, dann kann man ja in dem Tapered alles fahren. 
Danke für den Link, aber im Moment deute ich den Markt in die Richtung, daß wohl von den drei Schaftstandards eher der 1.5er fallen gelassen wird(siehe FOX 180er), da der 1 1/8 ja durch das angleset wiederbelebt wurde. Außerdem ist mein Steuersatz noch tiptop in Ordnung und mein Split Second Vorbau gerade mal ein paar Tage alt, da will ich erstmal nix tauschen.

Vielleicht warte ich auch erstmal mit dem Umbau,  ist ja nicht das Cleverste in der Saison einzukaufen, ich bin da lieber antizyklisch.


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2011)

1.5 stirbt aus.

das heisst aber im Umkehrschluss, das der 1.5-Fahrende
in einem Meer voll 1.5 Gabeln schwimmen kann

Man muss ja einfach mal schauen, was eine 1.5 Totem kostet...

dazu gefällt mir 1.5 einfach optisch besser ;-)


----------



## trailterror (29. Mai 2011)

Cool  mir farblich auch etwas zuviel des guten, hat aber trotzdem was  viel spass


----------



## trailterror (29. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> 1.5 stirbt aus.
> 
> das heisst aber im Umkehrschluss, das der 1.5-Fahrende
> in einem Meer voll 1.5 Gabeln schwimmen kann
> ...




Ich denk auch, dass 1.5 keine lange zukunft mehr haben wird. Die gabelhersteller haben sich wohl entschieden.... Die frage ist wie lang es noch das 1.5 "zubehör" geben wird....?

Ich denk fast schon dass tapered irgendwann der alleinige standard sein wird....


----------



## morph027 (29. Mai 2011)

Ach das wird sich schon noch ein Stück halten...Und bis dahin freu ich mich über günstige 1.5er Gabeln


----------



## Piefke (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hab meine Fanes heute den halben Tag in Liberec über die Piste getrieben - nachmittags war meine Wildsau dann dran.
Der Hinterbau der Fanes geht richtig gut, auch wenns ruppig wird, da ist der Unterschied zur Wildsau nicht so groß.
Die tiefe Front und die kürzere Gabel hab ich da schon eher bemerkt. Die 66 an der Wildsau geht deutlich besser als die 160er 36 VAN RC.
Aber, wenn ich an die Fanes ne 180er Gabel schraube, wo bleibt dann noch der Unterschied zur Wildsau?


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2011)

Braucht man beides?

Ich hab für sonntagstouren ein 301 und für den Park ein 901 mit Boxxer und Roco coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (29. Mai 2011)

versteh das auch nich ! Lieber ein leichtes fanes zum enduro/freeridtouren und en waschechter dhler fürs gobe mit lift ! Man ißt ja auch nicht mit zwei gabeln oder mit zwei messern .....


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (29. Mai 2011)

Hypersonic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute mein Fanes zum ersten Mal gerockt.
> Das ist echt ein geiles Teil. Das Bike läuft einfach spielerisch leicht , brettert über alles hinweg als ob es das einfachste der Welt ist und ich musste echt aufpassen weil das Teil immer schneller wollte, das ich im Tal auch noch zum stehen kam.
> ...


wow echt porno sieht cool aus!! gruß auch Fanesdüser mir ist es genauso gegangen- wollte aufdem Trail das erste mal chillen bin dann aber mit vollgas gedüst!! yeah !! Fanes No.46


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Juni 2011)

Ist morgen jemand in Winterberg, oder gar beim Enduro Rennen am Start?


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Juni 2011)

ja, aber nur zum knippsen


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Juni 2011)

So, scheint sich zu verdichten, daß ich morgen antrete, bin mal gespannt, die Fanes brauch mal gröberes Futter, hoffentlich ist der Jü auch schon da, will meinen Schweinskopf am Steuerrohr. 
johnny knippsen ist aber auch ein schönes hobby, vielleicht dümpel ich ja an dir vorbei.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2011)

meinste den hier?





;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Juni 2011)

jop, genau den, den muß sie sich aber heute erstmal verdienen.


----------



## Hypersonic (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, Berg hoch geht prima, Habe noch ein Santa Cruz Nomad, das geht nicht besser Bergauf, höchstens das Gewicht macht sich etwas positiv bemerkbar, da ich das Fanes nicht auf Leichtgewicht getrimmt habe sondern auf Haltbarkeit, Optik und Funktionalität.

Klaus


----------



## Osti (2. Juni 2011)

ich habe dem Monarch+ jetzt mal bei zwei Bergtouren auf den Zahn gefühlt. 





vorher hatte ich ja den RP23 drin, der im Fanes super gut geht, daher war ich auch auf den Monarch+ (Tune M/M) gespannt. 

erste Tour mit 20-25% Sag gefahren (wie am RP23). Rad geht trotz offener Druckstufe ebenfalls super den Berg hoch, nicht mal minimales Wippen. Bergab war ich dann etwas bis ziemlich enttäuscht. Es fühlte sich so an, als säße man im Sag und ab dann federt der Dämpfer trotz offener Druckstufe nicht mehr wirklich ein. Laut Gummiring hatte ich so 50 bis max 60% Hub verbraucht. Bis in den Sag ging der Dämpfer wie Butter aber danach fühlte er sich sehr starr und progressiv an. 

Heute habe ich den Monarch+ dann auch auf 35% Sag eingestellt. Bergauf immer noch genial. Bergab diesmal deutlich fluffiger. Habe dann noch ein wenig die Zugstufe rausgedreht und dann ging der Dämpfer richtig gut. Habe dann so 80% vom Hub genutzt, allerdings ohne große Sprünge/Drops etc. Fühlte sich insgesamt sehr gut an. V.a. bei Highspeed arbeitet die Druckstufe extrem gut. Da waren ein paar Kanten dabei, die ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit mit dem HR getroffen habe und statt des erwarteten dicken Schlages hat der Dämpfer das Ding einfach weggesaugt. Auch nach Sprüngen waren die Landungen recht smooth. Während die Highspeed-Druckstufe super ist, würde ich mir etwas mehr LS-Druckstufe wünschen. Ganz offen ist sie mir nen Tick zu wenig gedämpft, in der mittleren Hebel-Position allerdings schon wieder etwas überdämpft. Mal schauen, was und wie man hier noch tunen kann.  

Ist jetzt schwer zu sagen, ob mir der RP23 besser gefällt oder der Monarch+. Der RP23 fühlte sich in jeder Situation sehr gut an. Der Monarch+ will mit ordentlich Sag und schnell gefahren werden, hat ne sehr gute HS-Druckstufe, aber LS ist noch Optimierungspotential vorhanden, da fühlte sich der RP23 besser an. Insgesamt fühlt sich der Monarch+ progressiver als der RP23 an, kann dadurch aber auch mit mehr Sag gefahren werden. 

Fazit: sie haben ne etwas unterschiedliche Charakteristik, funktionieren aber beide im Fanes sehr gut, v.a. auch bergauf.


----------



## Jimmy (3. Juni 2011)

Soo, bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe:
Brauche unbedingt eine Kettenführung fürs Fanes, Eckwerte bzw. Probleme:
1. 2-fach X.9 Kurbel, keine Möglichkeit Bash zu montieren.
2. Muss also schaltbar sein.
3. Muss sofort lieferbar sein.
4. Sollte zumindest ein "akzeptables" Gewicht haben.

Wer hat Vorschläge?

Mir schwebt momentan noch dieses Bionicon-ding vor. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die wirklich gut hält?

 Danke!


----------



## bastelfreak (3. Juni 2011)

Stück Blech und PE Rohr, Bohrungen am Rahmen hast du. Also schnell etwas beastelt, auch gern mit Kabelbindern. Unschlagbar günstig und im besten Fall funktioniert es sogar richtig gut.


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Juni 2011)

77Desings
Fahre zwar kein Fanes aber diese Führung und Liebe sie.
Ist aber auch nicht die günstigste
http://www.77designz.com/products-page/freeduo/freeduo-superlight-bb/


----------



## wildermarkus (3. Juni 2011)

Fanes hinten links?

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/pho...Dirt_Masters_Tag_1_Siegerehrung_Enduro_01.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juni 2011)

Ne, Sxtrail, aber da waren gestern ein paar unterwegs, auch viele mit Testbikes, Jüs Stand war klasse, und Stefans Satrk Rahmen, hat diee royale porno lackierung.


----------



## Jimmy (3. Juni 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> 77Desings
> Fahre zwar kein Fanes aber diese Führung und Liebe sie.
> Ist aber auch nicht die günstigste
> http://www.77designz.com/products-page/freeduo/freeduo-superlight-bb/



Die hält die Kette auch ohne zusätzlichen Bash da, wo sie hingehört?


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Bash sollte nicht das Problem sein, der soll sich lieber um die Aufsetzer kümmern, ansonsten kannste dir sicher von kuka.berlin einen anfertigen lassen für den 80er Lockkreis. die Bionicon und ihre Abkömmlinge funktionieren eigentlich recht gut. Der Stinger sollte auch noch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (3. Juni 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Die hält die Kette auch ohne zusätzlichen Bash da, wo sie hingehört?



es gibt bei der Freeduo zwei Versionen eine für Bash und eine die so funktioniert.
War meiner Meinung nach die Superlight.
http://www.77designz.com/products-page/freeduo/

Aber schreib die am besten noch einmal. Kontakt ist sehr nett und schnell.


----------



## fofiman (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die NC 17 Stinger montiert.
Funktioniert sehr gut, allerdings muß man etwas an den Montageschrauben feilen,
damit die Kettenblattschrauben nicht schleifen (XT 22+36).


----------



## lhampe (5. Juni 2011)

wie haben denn unsere Fanes beim Enduroride abgeschnitten? Ich habe mindestens 2 Stück am Ende der letzten Stage gesehen. Wie heißt die neue Strecke in Winterberg eigentlich offiziell, Single Track oder Enduro Track?.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2011)

Singletrail. Hast du Fotos gemacht? Das SX Trail hinten links im Bild hat übrigens Platz 3 in der Teamwertung gemacht


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nur meins und ein rawes mit Monarch Plus gesehen.

Hab mich, wie jeder, etwas verfahren, hatte vor mir Stürze und wurde falsch geleitet, war aber alles halb so wild und hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, auch wennich irgendwann platt war. 

Die Fanes hat sich hervorragend geschlagen. Uphill wurde zwar nicht gewertet, war aber dennoch gut machbar mit der Kiste, mußte auch nicht den Vivid Air zudrehen oder so.
Abwärts wars der Hammer, lag schön ruhig und war gut sensibel, treten oder bremsen auf den Wurzeln war keine Problem. Bei den Sprüngen lags schön neutral in der Luft.
Zum Teil gabs viele Baumstümpfe und der Singletrail ist auch etwas ausgefahrener gewesen als zu seinen Anfängen, mit teils guten Löchern/Wurzeln, dennoch hatte ich keine Aufsetzer mit der Kurbel oder Pedalen, die Bedenken mit dem tiefen Tretlager kann ich so nicht teilen. Im Endeffekt war ich in Steilstücken und Trailausstiegen in Fallinie sehr dankbar um die Geo, das hatte ich mit anderen Bikes schon schlimmer erlebt. Sie knarzt auch nicht.

Alles in Allem ein Top Tag, mit bomben Wetter und die Fanes hatte nicht ein Problem.
Sie hat sich ihren Schweinskopf auf dem Steuerrohr redlich verdient!

lhampe, wie tuts deine Kefü, ich wollte jetzt auch mal was basteln, eventuell gleich in carbon, muß aber mal rummessen, wo ich die Rolle im Raum haben möchte.


----------



## trailterror (5. Juni 2011)




----------



## lhampe (5. Juni 2011)

Na dann hab ich ja alle Fanes im Rennen gesehen. Fotos habe ich keine gemacht. 

Ich stand an dem Steilstück wo die Strecke das letzte mal den beiten Waldweg kreuzt. Da haben sich ne Menge Leute lang gemacht. Wir sind vor 2 Wochen in WB gewesen und sind den single Track 5 - 6 mal gefahren. Geht gut mit dem Fanes. Aber 4-5 Runden braucht man um den flüssig und schnell zu fahren. Ich finde den single Track sogar anstrengender als den Downhill.

Die Kefü funktioniert gut. Wegen der gestuften Stinger Rolle braucht die Kette manchmal ein bißchen um die Stufe hochzulaufen wenn man vorne aufs kleine Blatt schaltet. Da müßte ich nochmal genauer ausrichten. Ich würde die Rolle aber etwas tiefer machen weil es sehr knapp zwischen der Kette und dem Schaltzug ist. Ich befürchte die Kette schleift ab und zu an der Außenhülle. Das Ausrichen ist ohnehin etwas tricky weil die Gewinde in der Schwinge nicht parallel zur Kette angeordnet sind. Da muß man ganz schön rumprobieren. Da hab ich 2 Prototypen gebraucht bis das stimmte. Ich kann dir aber keine Maße geben und habe das über Langlöcher gelöst. Fotos sind ja noch in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

Endlich isses feddich  ...Jürgen hat mir meine Fanes mit nach Winterberg gebracht. Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem guten Stück...aber nich über die Zugverlegung meckern, hatte noch keine Zeit zum kürzen  :


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

...achja...hier mal wieder was Neues. Der Jü und ich haben die letzte Zeit auch nicht geschlafen und an etwas Neuem gebastelt. Hier ein 90% fertiger Entwurf vom kommenden Hardtail.
Interessant sind vor allem die sauleichten Steckachs-Ausfallenden und die Ausführung des Yokes hinterm Tretlager. Ansonsten isses halt n Hardtail-Rahmen...nicht das wieder einer meckert sowas ähnliches hätte er schon hier oder dort gesehen und alles is ja eh nur geklaut 





Wenn wer Bock drauf hat nochn bissl über Geo oder technische Features zur diskutieren kann sie/er ja nochn Thread dazu aufmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (6. Juni 2011)

29er?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

...29er ist auch schon im Gespräch. Beim Hardtail isses recht easy ne 29er Version zu machen...für die Fanes haben wir sowas noch im Hinterkopf. Ist aber noch nix entschieden.


----------



## othu (6. Juni 2011)

Sag Bescheid, ich nehme beide


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2011)

passt da 1.5 rein?

;-)


----------



## othu (6. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> passt da 1.5 rein?
> 
> ;-)



unten schon!


----------



## KaiKaisen (6. Juni 2011)

Und wo sollen die Vorteile zum jetzigen CT liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2011)

er wollte es ja nicht anders...siehe neuer Thread


----------



## githriz (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Wenn wer Bock drauf hat nochn bissl über Geo oder technische Features zur diskutieren kann sie/er ja nochn Thread dazu aufmachen...



Was ist denn der geplante Einsatzzweck? Geodaten würden mich schon Interessieren.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

Hier der Link zum neuen Thread (danke @ der-gute):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527084


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2011)

othu schrieb:


> unten schon!




Wenns das Steuerrohr vom Fanes Enduro is, dann auch oben ;-)


----------



## lhampe (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Endlich isses feddich  ...Jürgen hat mir meine Fanes mit nach Winterberg gebracht. Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem guten Stück...aber nich über die Zugverlegung meckern, hatte noch keine Zeit zum kürzen  :
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911079
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911081


 

An British Racing Green hatte ich auch mal gedacht. Schöner Dämpfer (WC oder TST?).
Ist das jetzt die Serien Hinterbaustrebe?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juni 2011)

Das sah richtig gut aus am Stand von Jü, war nicht ihne Grund an der prominentesten Stelle!
Hast dir da ein richtig schönes Rad hingestellt. Kommt in Echt sehr pornös rüber mit dem güldenen Flitter.

lhampe, ich finde den Singletrail auch etwas technischer als den DH, man braucht da etwas um sich dran zu gewöhnen, aber dann macht er richtig Spaß.

Das mit dem Stinger kann noch dran liegen, daß er noch nicht eingelaufen ist, hatte ich auch, bin dann jetzt aber auf das Superstar Comp. Röllchen rüber, das hat keine wirkliche Stufe. Maße krieg ich schon irgendwie hin, und ich werde wohl auch langlöcher nehmen, damit man noch etwas feinjustieren kann.


----------



## Gmiatlich (7. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen!

Um etwas mehr Licht in meine Dunkelheit zu bringen frage ich mal direkt nach.
Im Herbst und den Winter rein kommt bei mir ein neues Rad unter den Hintern, dabei denke ich zur Zeit noch stark über eine Fanes nach.
Für was soll es gut sein:
* Ganz kurz: (Hoch)alpine Touren

* Rauf und Runter: Unter 1000Hm rauf wird es sich nicht abspielen, Steigungen um die 30% sollen fahrend machbar sein (das haben hier auch asphaltierte Straßen). Runter gehts dann im alpinen Gelände von oberhalb der Baumgrenze durch Latschen, Wald bis ins Tal.
* Wendig solls sein
* Runterbolzen ist mir eigentlich nicht wichtig, stehe da eher auf "schönes" (bitte nicht falsch verstehen) fahren.
* Ergänzung zu meinem derzeitigen Hardtail (Radon ZR Team 100mm). Das will ich weiterhin für die Feierabendrunde nehmen, weils mir taugt 


Wie ist eure Einschätzung, taugt für sowas die Fanes?
Würde das dann eher mit 150mm Federweg aufbauen (absenkbar notwendig?), allgemein als gutes Mittelmaß zwischen leichteren Teilen und Haltbarkeit.
Habe bisher Alutech als "Bolzer"-Marke im Kopf, finde aber die Geometrie der Fanes sehr interessant.

Gmiatlich


----------



## Schlabbeloui (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gmiatlich,

glaube Du wirst mit der Fanes AM glücklicher werden...der Enduro Rahmen ist ja schon schon eher was fürs abfahrtsorientierte Fahren. Ne Absenkbare Gabel solltest du bei 30% (krass.....) schon fahren, das bringt deutliche Geometrievorteile und das Vorderrad steigt nicht so schnell.
Einen Zielkonflikt hast Du auf jeden Fall beim Thema Steigfähigkeit und Wendigkeit...bei einem Rahmen mit langen Kettenstreben ist die Radlast für steile Anstiege etwas günstiger verteilt, geht aber zu Lasten der Wendigkeit...

MfG, Stefan


----------



## Gmiatlich (7. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Danke für die rasche und ehrliche Antwort!
Habe eh noch Zeit und werde die Fanes AM abwarten, auf der Homepage habe ich den Rahmen noch nicht gefunden.

Weil ich aber schon mal da bin.
Ich bin noch kein Alutech gefahren, wüsste aus meiner Umgebung auch niemanden der sowas hat. Finde aber eure Rahmen sehr interessant und mir taugts was so ein kleiner Betrieb alles auf die Beine stellt!
Nur weiter so!

Gmiatlich


----------



## zec (7. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder eine Dämpferfrage  .
Habe mir den Rahmen bestellt mit dem Monarch Plus (weil der am leichtesten ist). Nun kommen mir aber ein wenig die Zweifel. Zum einen dadurch, dass Alutech selbst den Roco empfiehlt und dann auch noch durch den Fahrbericht des Monarch Plus von Osti. Ich weiß nicht ob ich Lust darauf habe, ein Bike mit 35% Sag bergauf zu fahren. Zudem stelle ich es mir beim HR-Versetzen nicht allzu praktisch vor, wenn ich den Hinterbau zuerst mal aus dem ganzen Sag rausheben muss.

Konnte jemand evtl. diese beiden Dämpfer bereits vergleichsweise fahren? Ist der Roco wirklich spürbar besser? Und falls es doch der Roco wird: Braucht das Fanes das TST oder gehts auch ohne (sprich Roco WC)?

Aja, an der Front wird eine Lyrik RC2 DH coil mit 170mm werkeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (7. Juni 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Und falls es doch der Roco wird: Braucht das Fanes das TST oder gehts auch ohne (sprich Roco WC)?


Ich kann nur für den Coil sprechen, da brauch ich das TST nur bei gnaz schweren Beinen.


----------



## schwerter (7. Juni 2011)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Um etwas mehr Licht in meine Dunkelheit zu bringen frage ich mal direkt nach.
> Im Herbst und den Winter rein kommt bei mir ein neues Rad unter den Hintern, dabei denke ich zur Zeit noch stark über eine Fanes nach.
> ...


 30% ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ohne das ich  Fanes gefahren habe wird es sicherlich eine bessere Wahl sein die AM Variante zu nehmen. Laut Aussagen der Besitzern hat es gute Uphillfähigkeiten. Ich fahre eine Lyrik 2Step in der Wildsau. Die kannst Du schön absenken und bekommst genug Druck auf das Vorderrad. 23% Steigung habe ich gut fahren können damit. Bergab haste mal richtig Spaß. Potenzial ohne Ende. Entscheide Dich für Alutech und Du bekommst das Grinsen nicht mehr aus den Backen Gruß


----------



## zec (7. Juni 2011)

OK, danke schonmal für die Antwort. Hmm, was ich bisher so gelesen habe scheint das TST eh gut zu funktionieren. In der "DS"-Position stört es nicht und für den Fall des Falles, hat man die Möglichkeit es dazuzuschalten. Somit wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was an einem Enduro für die WC-Version sprechen würde. Oder kann mich jemand vom Gegenteil überzeugen  ?


----------



## Osti (7. Juni 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Dämpferfrage  .
> Habe mir den Rahmen bestellt mit dem Monarch Plus (weil der am leichtesten ist). Nun kommen mir aber ein wenig die Zweifel. Zum einen dadurch, dass Alutech selbst den Roco empfiehlt und dann auch noch durch den Fahrbericht des Monarch Plus von Osti. Ich weiß nicht ob ich Lust darauf habe, ein Bike mit 35% Sag bergauf zu fahren. Zudem stelle ich es mir beim HR-Versetzen nicht allzu praktisch vor, wenn ich den Hinterbau zuerst mal aus dem ganzen Sag rausheben muss.



du kannst den Rahmen ja ohne Dämpfer ordern und zB den RP23 einbauen, der funktioniert imho sehr gut. 

Interessanterweise fährt die Fanes auch mit 35% Sag super bergauf, konnte das kaum glauben. Ich habe bergauf die Druckstufe des Monarch+ nicht zu gemacht, sondern hatte sie komplett offen. Trotzdem pumpt der Hinterbau nicht und sackt auch kein bisschen weg. 

HR versetzen war jetzt auch nicht so das Problem. Meist ist es ja eh steil, so dass der HR recht leicht anhebt. Hier würde ich evt aber dem dem RP23 doch den Pluspunkt geben. Gegen über nem Roco sind Monarch+ und RP23 halt um einiges leichter.


----------



## zec (7. Juni 2011)

Wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit das mit dem RP23. Aber den Roco würde ich halt zusammen mit dem Rahmen doch ein Stückerl günstiger bekommen.
Und was mich an den 35% Sag bergauf schreckt ist folgendes: Weil ich recht klein bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich keine Sattelüberhöhung haben. Durch den vielen Sag wird das dann auch noch verschärft und das will ich verhindern.
Argh, immer diese Entscheidungen  !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (8. Juni 2011)

wenn du erst im herbst /winter erst en rahmen kaufen willst  würd  warten bis die am version da ist . Wäre leichter und vermutlich die bessere alternative , wenn du ein bike für hm intensive touren suchst !


----------



## Gmiatlich (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich habe ja noch wirklich Zeit und werde schauen was ich im Sommer noch  an Testfahrten machen kann. Nur halt bis nach Bistensee (ich glaube dort  ist Alutech daheim) werde ich es nicht schaffen, das wäre einfach zu  weit.
Das Gewicht vom Rahmen schreckt mich jetzt gar nicht ab. Die wohl  realistischen 3,5kg finde ich nicht sonderlich schlimm, wahrscheinlich  kann man sich eine Fanes so um die 15kg oder ein wenig mehr aufbauen.  Mit diesen Gewichten rechne ich sowieso 
Werde aber weiter brav abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Osti (8. Juni 2011)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Das Gewicht vom Rahmen schreckt mich jetzt gar nicht ab. Die wohl  realistischen 3,5kg finde ich nicht sonderlich schlimm, wahrscheinlich  kann man sich eine Fanes so um die 15kg oder ein wenig mehr aufbauen.  Mit diesen Gewichten rechne ich sowieso




sub 15kg sollte locker drin sein. Der Runterfahrer hatte sein bei 13,5kg, oder? Meins wiegt 15,3kg mit den schweren Michelin Treckerreifen und Totem. Mit nen paar normalen Enduro-Reifen wäre ich auch schnell bei 14,5kg. Mit ner leichten Fox Float/Deville und leichteren Bremsen wäre ich auch in dem 13,5kg Bereich. Da geht also schon was, auch ohne extremen Leichtbau

so'n Fanes AM wäe aber auch noch was feines. Für die local Trails fahre ich noch eine Cube Fritzz, welches aufgrund des Rahmens sack schwer ist und deutlich mehr wiegt wie das Fanes.


----------



## motoerhead (8. Juni 2011)

hallo 
ich besitze zur zeit noch ein Canyon AM mit ein paar parts die ich gerne übernehmen würde, wenn ich mir ein neues bike aufbauen. 
Kurbel: SLX 22-36
Umwerfer: SLX
Schaltgriffe: Saint 
Schaltwerk: Saint 
Bremsen: Saint 
Laufräder: Hope II + ztr flow
Kassette: XT
Reifen: Maxxis ardent

jetzt meine frage 
wenn ich mich für einen Fanes m + roco air tst und lyrik coil 170mm entscheide, könnte ich dann ohne groß Geld auszugeben noch unter 15,5 kg(mit Pedalen) kommen? 
und jetzt noch eine  
was darf unter 'fanes design' bei der Farbauswahl verstehen?

Schon mal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2011)

umwerfer brauchste neu (SLX etype zweifach kostet ca.24â¬)  sonst kannste alles Ã¼bernehmen.

Keine Ahnung was mit den anderen Teilen ist, aber ich bin mit einem schwereren LRS und Reverb+ vivid air schon bei 15,5kg ich wÃ¼rde mal bei dir auf 15,2 tippen.

Fanes design kÃ¶nnte dieses Pfeil-design mit Beflockung sein, muÃte JÃ¼ mal fragen.


----------



## motoerhead (8. Juni 2011)

mmh cool danke!!!


----------



## biker-wug (9. Juni 2011)

@motoerhead:
Nimm dein Rahmengewicht, und errechne dir die Differenz zum Fanes. Bei der Gabel das gleiche, schätze deine Fox auf 1800g, die Lyrik kannst mal mit 2500 rechnen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Juni 2011)

jubel meine strebe ist da


----------



## langer.andi (9. Juni 2011)

Foto!


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Juni 2011)

wenn sie drin ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Juni 2011)

Bitte beide wiegen.

Post von Jü bekommen
Schweinsköpfen + Gabelflutschi


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Juni 2011)

so update 

manitou evolver 6way

und immer noch keine rohloff


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (9. Juni 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hallo
> ich besitze zur zeit noch ein Canyon AM mit ein paar parts die ich gerne übernehmen würde, wenn ich mir ein neues bike aufbauen.
> Kurbel: SLX 22-36
> Umwerfer: SLX
> ...


 
das mit dem gewicht sollte klapen.
farbauswahl...grundfarbe bestimmen und für das farbdekor auch...und ab dafür
Jü


----------



## maxxis95 (9. Juni 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so update
> 
> manitou evolver 6way
> 
> und immer noch keine rohloff


was willst du mit einer rohloff die wiegt doch nur dann bekommst du das rad aber nicht auf 14kg


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2011)

ich fahr seit 8jahren rohloff und mag einfach keine kettenschaltungen mehr
das mehrgewicht sind ca 500gr zu einer 3mal9 kettenschaltung ist mir wurst
weil die stressfreiheit einer rohloff mir mehr wert ist


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Juni 2011)

@ böser wolf: sehr gute Dämpferwahl  
Sind Welten, im Vergleich zum Pearl, oder?


----------



## big toe (10. Juni 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich fahr seit 8jahren rohloff und mag einfach keine kettenschaltungen mehr
> das mehrgewicht sind ca 500gr zu einer 3mal9 kettenschaltung ist mir wurst
> weil die stressfreiheit einer rohloff mir mehr wert ist





Das Problem ist nicht das bisschen mehr Gewicht der Rohloff, sondern wo das Gewicht ansetzt.
Es ist nun mal so, dass man ungedämpfte Massen möglichst klein halten will. Die Größe und das mehr Gewicht der Rohloff am HR senken deine Dynamik und so wird der Hinterbau spürbar träger.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin ebenfalls von der Rohloff begeistert, aber ich würde sie nur im Hardtail einsetzen


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2011)

also ich hab mich über die jahre an die rohloff gewöhnt 
und hab sie unter anderem in einem zonenschein archimedes fr/pulcro/pure power  durch die gegend geprügelt

sicher merkst du das gewicht aber so extrem ist der unterschied nicht 
vor allem im zoni hat der hinterbau immer noch 1a gefunzt 
allerdins mit einem dhx5+titan feder

pearl---evolver     
ich denk schon werds am we mal testen
hab gestern erst mal grund setup gemacht


----------



## ollo (12. Juni 2011)

Spaß am Ritten 





und Schlammschlacht am Jochgrimm






Dolimiten mit der Fanes war einfach nur Traumhaft.......Berg runter aber genauso Berg rauf .......da fällt mit nur eine Große Deutsche Automarke zu ein....."Freude am Fahren"


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juni 2011)

Huuu, Fanes back to the roots in den Dolomiten. Sieht so aus, als würds ihr gut gehen.
Scheint ja von der Größe her gut zu passen.

Ich hab mal ein paar Reste Memory Carbon (thermisch verformbar) aufgetrieben und heute mal den Dremel angeschmissen. War in einer halben Stunde freihand ausgeschnitten und drei Trennscheiben später und drei Löchern, standen dann 2g auf der Waage, als schrauben hab ich mal 2 Bremsscheiben Schrauben genommen(6g).
War echt ne Murkserei und die Position ist gut und fahrbar, könnte aber noch näher an das Kettenblatt, zum Glück kann ich ja noch ein Lock bohren. Insgesamt macht das Carbon einen Guten Eindruck, nur ist es schwierig, die richtige Temperatur ohne Erfahrung an einer Herdplatte zu treffen, um den Winkel zu biegen, ist halt leicht angeschmurgelt, naja, also Proto taugts und Carbon ist in meiner Gunst doch gestiegen, beachtlich widerstandsfähig das Zeugs.




Hopla, man sieht die Anzeige nicht ,damn, ist schon montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Huuu, Fanes back to the roots in den Dolomiten. Sieht so aus, als würds ihr gut gehen.
> Scheint ja von der Größe her gut zu passen.
> 
> ........




oh ja, schön war es, leider lag im Fanes Gebirge noch zu viel Schnee, da war schon eine Tour geplant und der Fasa Bikepark hatte auch noch zu , aber nächstes Jahr geht es da weiter 

Die Größe ist Perfekt......das ganze Rad ist Perfekt, hatte seit Jahren nicht mehr soviel Spaß auf dem Rad, geht doch nichts über eine anständige Geo, bzw. einen Hersteller der die Ohren offen hat für die, die nicht gerade Durchschnitts-Biker sind   ..........jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine 180 er Gabel um auch mal die 170 / 180 mm Variante zu fahren


----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2011)

was kommt denn für ne 180er?

ne RST oder die beste aller Lux?

ich werd wohl demnächst mal mein Cockpit tiefer machen.
is schon eher hoch mit dem external cup Steuersatz und den beiden 1.5 Spacern

wobei...es is einfach so schon total geil ;-)

Ollo, da hat der Jü was ganz Feines für uns gekocht!

Edith-Frage:
wie lang is deine Stütze, wie weit haste die draussen und wie tief geht die rein?
ich bin ja mit meiner 420er Reverb sehr grenzwertig...


----------



## phlipsn (12. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

mal ne andere Frage: Habe gestern meinen Rahmen bekommen und gleich mal die ersten Parts drangeschraubt. Alles sehr durchdacht, sieht super aus, Bilder gibts dann wenns fertig ist! Das einzige 
was mir nicht gefällt ist die Zugverlegung unter dem Innenlager. Die Lösung mit der Öse ist für mich nicht optimal. Habt ihr das genauso gelöst oder habt ihr euch was einfallen lassen?

Phlipsn


----------



## lhampe (12. Juni 2011)

ich hab mir da was aus Schweißdraht gebogen. Ohne eine Zugführung geht es wohl nicht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn das Problem da unten?


----------



## lhampe (13. Juni 2011)

ohne eine Zugführung können bei voller Nutzung des Federwegs die Schaltzüge in die Kettenblätterkommen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juni 2011)

Ah so, damit hatte ich erst auch gerechenet, aber beim vollen Einfedern kam es nicht dazu, da hab ich viel mit der richtigen Länge gespielt und die L3 sind ja auch etwas unflexibel. Man könnte auch einen Kabelbinder locker drumbinden, wenn man den Umwerferzug links und den Schaltzug rechts ums Unterrohr gelegt hat.


----------



## ollo (13. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> was kommt denn für ne 180er?
> 
> ne RST oder die beste aller Lux?
> 
> ...




die von Stefan umgebaute Lux 

Ja das Alutech Menü ist molto molto buono  

ist eine 400mm P 6 und beim Hochtreten bis zur 9 Ausgezogen (muß mal Messen wie viel das in cm .....müßten um die 25 ca. sein)  ist. Mit ein bisschen gedrücke, bleiben ca. 5-6 cm stehen +Sattel, geht nicht ganz rein, ich muß nochmal schauen ob ich sie noch Kürze, oder vielleicht das Sattelrohr


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2011)

Das Sattelrohr zu kürzen war auch meine Idee
Wobei dann wohl die Stabilität bei mir zu gering wird...

Zum Vertriden is mein Fanes wohl nicht geeignet
Oder bin ich dafür eher nicht geeignet?
;-)

Alles eher halb so wild bei diesem Gesamtpaket...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

Sitzrohr kürzen, wenn sich die Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken lässt? 

Leutz, denkt bitte nochmal drüber nach!... und schneidet dann erst mal die Stütze ab  (wieviel Mindesteinstecktiefe will der Jü denn haben? 10 cm? dann könnten von der 40cm Stütze bei 25cm Auszug ja problemlos nochmal 5cm weg, und dann würde sie ganz rein gehen)


----------



## ollo (14. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Sitzrohr kürzen, wenn sich die Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken lässt?
> 
> Leutz, denkt bitte nochmal drüber nach!... und schneidet dann erst mal die Stütze ab  (wieviel Mindesteinstecktiefe will der Jü denn haben? 10 cm? dann könnten von der 40cm Stütze bei 25cm Auszug ja problemlos nochmal 5cm weg, und dann würde sie ganz rein gehen)



irgendwann ist das Sitzrohr fällig......aber auch nur weil noch ein Stück Gewinde Bohrer in der Klemme + Sitzrohr steckt und ander ist die Klemme nicht mehr runter zu bekommen  .......sind aber nur ca. 2 cm und ein kürzeres Sitzrohr sollte der Stabi keinen Abbruch tun, da die Einstecktiefe ja nach unten, dichter zum Gusset wandert .......aber wie immer kann ich da auch Falsch liegen 

@der gute, ich habe ca. 22 cm Auszug, Oberkante Klemme, bis Mitte Sattelgestell


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> irgendwann ist das Sitzrohr fällig......aber auch nur weil noch ein Stück Gewinde Bohrer in der Klemme + Sitzrohr steckt und ander ist die Klemme nicht mehr runter zu bekommen  .......sind aber nur ca. 2 cm und ein kürzeres Sitzrohr sollte der Stabi keinen Abbruch tun, da die Einstecktiefe ja nach unten, dichter zum Gusset wandert .......aber wie immer kann ich da auch Falsch liegen
> 
> @der gute, ich habe ca. 22 cm Auszug, Oberkante Klemme, bis Mitte Sattelgestell



Ok, na dann...  
Sachen gibt's


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Sitzrohr kürzen, wenn sich die Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken lässt?
> 
> Leutz, denkt bitte nochmal drüber nach!... und schneidet dann erst mal die Stütze ab  (wieviel Mindesteinstecktiefe will der Jü denn haben? 10 cm? dann könnten von der 40cm Stütze bei 25cm Auszug ja problemlos nochmal 5cm weg, und dann würde sie ganz rein gehen)



Mein erster Gedanke war: du bist aber ne Schlaue!

Jetzt mal emotionsbereinigt...
Mein 540er sitzrohr is so lang, das ich bei komplett versenkter Reverb die Höhe als zu viel empfinde. 2 cm weniger machen da schon was aus. Bei meiner reverb gibt es kein Problem mit der versenkbarkeit.
Da ich die reverb aber maximal plus ausgezogen habe, werd ich die 2 cm am sitzrohr einfach der Stabilität wegen dran lassen. Dann eben kein Vertriding...


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> irgendwann ist das Sitzrohr fällig......aber auch nur weil noch ein Stück Gewinde Bohrer in der Klemme + Sitzrohr steckt und ander ist die Klemme nicht mehr runter zu bekommen



Whas bidde?



ollo schrieb:


> .......sind aber nur ca. 2 cm und ein kürzeres Sitzrohr sollte der Stabi keinen Abbruch tun, da die Einstecktiefe ja nach unten, dichter zum Gusset wandert .......aber wie immer kann ich da auch Falsch liegen



Da ich bei 420 mm maximal ausgezogen bin, wird die einstecktiefe durch ein kürzeres sitzrohr nicht mehr bei mir.

Jü sagte mir, mindestens bis zur oberen Schweissnaht.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

@der-gute 
sorry! 

las sich halt bissi komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

Bier?

Kein Bier vor vier!

;-)


----------



## ollo (14. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok, na dann...
> Sachen gibt's




ja so ist das wenn man beim Gewindeschneiden mit dem Akkuschrauber den Rückwärtsgang nicht einlegt und auch das Drehmoment nicht einstellt ....... knack und ups 

@ der gute.......das wird schon mit dem Vertriden, alles eine Sache der Übung und des Kopfes......wenn ich da manchmal die CC Fahrer sehe, was die für Sachen ohne Sattel runter fahren


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

ollo-Schätzchen...
ich bin ganz zufrieden, was das Fanes mit mir drauf so macht ;-)


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> @ der gute.......das wird schon mit dem Vertriden, alles eine Sache der Übung und des Kopfes......wenn ich da manchmal die CC Fahrer sehe, was die für Sachen ohne Sattel runter fahren



dabei ist ohne Sattel rauf fahren sicher noch viel schwerer als ohne Sattel runter zu fahren  

ihr Großen mit euren Luxusproblemchen ... ich kann bei meinen Bikes froh sein, dass ich den Sattel überhaupt 13cm runter machen kann. Dann ist Ende Gelände, aus die Maus, und die Stütze bis Anschlag drinne  Kein Wunder klappt das nicht mit dem Vertriden... endlich mal ne passable Ausrede


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juni 2011)

so we rum und den manitou evolver isx 6 getestet  
und ich bin sehr zufrieden 
sehr feines ansprechverhalten 
rauscht nicht durch den federweg 
low speed dämpfung etwas rein
high speed dämpfung offen
wird aber noch etwas zeit brauchen zur finalen abstimmung
soviele  bunte rädchen 
fatzit der bleibt drin


----------



## phlipsn (14. Juni 2011)

Nochmal ne Frage bezüglich des Bremsadapters für das HR. Hab zwar den ganzen Thread schon richtig aufgefressen, aber so richtig will es bei mir noch nicht. Welches Modell benötige ich für ne 200er oder 203er Scheibe? +20mm PM PM so schlau bin ich schonmal, leider ist das so fast nirgends angegeben.Vielleicht steh ich auch einfach nur aufm Schlauch.
Wer hat nen Tip

Phlipsn


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juni 2011)

Welche Bremse?
Ansonsten Shimano PM2PM für 180er Scheiben, oder hope HBMH.

oder der hier müßte es auch tun.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scheibenbremsen-Adapter-Postmount-PM-20mm-/190528754761


----------



## ollo (14. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> dabei ist ohne Sattel rauf fahren sicher noch viel schwerer als ohne Sattel runter zu fahren
> 
> ihr Großen mit euren Luxusproblemchen ... ich kann bei meinen Bikes froh sein, dass ich den Sattel überhaupt 13cm runter machen kann. Dann ist Ende Gelände, aus die Maus, und die Stütze bis Anschlag drinne  Kein Wunder klappt das nicht mit dem Vertriden... endlich mal ne passable Ausrede



 es sollte natürlich heißen " ....wenn ich da manchmal die CC Fahrer sehe, was die für Sachen runter fahren Fahren ohne den Sattel runter zu machen..... "  ...............Du scheinst aber als nicht ganzzzzzzz so große auch Probleme zu haben  ........."wir wollen endlich Fahrräder für Randgruppen, nieder mit dem Durchschnittsbiker"


----------



## phlipsn (14. Juni 2011)

Ist ne Formula RX1. Das heißt also nen Adapter auf 180mm, mehr nicht? Man bin ich........

danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juni 2011)

Gönau, ist von der Logik her ganz einfach, normalerweise muß man vom 08/15 Pm(ca.160mm) bis zur 203er Scheibe zwei Scheibengrößen überspringen mit dem Adapter (160->180 + 180->203mm) da die Fanes aber bei 180 anfängt, muß man nur einen Schritt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2011)

@ollo
nö, Probleme hab ich keine... nur ganz viele Ausreden, wenn ich mal was nicht kann


----------



## kidsmooth (17. Juni 2011)

wann gibts denn jetzt die endgültige version der sitzstreben?


----------



## phlipsn (17. Juni 2011)

Ich hab letzte Woche meinen Rahmen bekommen mit den aktuellen Sitzstreben. Sind jetzt rund, also Rohrmaterial.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (19. Juni 2011)

rund ????? gibts davon Bilder ??


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Juni 2011)

rund. hier gibts Bilder von Herrn Stark sein Fahrrad.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8388712&postcount=2412


----------



## mane87 (19. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt endlich meine Fanes bestellt, und zwar in bronze-elox !

Bin schon gespannt wie sie dann in Live ausschaut.

Freu mich schon sehr drauf... Jetzt heists aber erstmal warten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juni 2011)

das bronze elox dann aber unbedingt zeigen !


----------



## mane87 (19. Juni 2011)

Klar, wird gemacht!

Was meint ihr zu nem aufbau in Bronze/schwarz mit ein paar (wenigen) roten Akzenten?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Juni 2011)

@moonbot42: danke häuptling adlerauge ! Garnicht aufgefallen ! Sieht ja doch nichso übel aus wie gedacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (20. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage an all die die eine Kefü montiert haben:
Ich habe mir eine Heim 3 besorgt da eine Version von Alutech noch nicht verfügbar ist. Die Montage macht mir jedoch Probleme bzw. ging nicht und das gute Stück liegt jetzt blöd darum. Habe versucht sie mit ner XT-dreifach Kurbel zu montieren, ging aber nicht!! Das kleine Kettenblatt schleift bzw. hängt fest an der Kefü. Bin ich nur zu doof oder paßt das wirklich nicht?

Phlipsn


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juni 2011)

Das hat man öfter bei diesen Kefüs, die Schrauben schleifen halt, entweder helfen Senkkopfschrauben mit flachen kleine Köpfen oder einfach etwas die Schrauben abschleifen, bis es paßt.


----------



## phlipsn (20. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe die Schrauben der Kettenblattaufnahme, Die Kefü selber sowie die Senkkopfschrauben der Kefü abgeschliffen. Habe dann unter die Innenlagerschale noch die dünne Distanzscheibe untergelegt die der H3 beilag, hat alles nichts gebracht, also raus mit dem Ding und ne andere Lösung muß nun her!! Eventuell ein Eigenbau der Bionicon Kefü. Schade, dachte es gibt dort vielleicht nen Trick.


----------



## broeckchen (20. Juni 2011)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Eine Frage an all die die eine Kefü montiert haben:
> Ich habe mir eine Heim 3 besorgt da eine Version von Alutech noch nicht verfügbar ist. Die Montage macht mir jedoch Probleme bzw. ging nicht und das gute Stück liegt jetzt blöd darum. Habe versucht sie mit ner XT-dreifach Kurbel zu montieren, ging aber nicht!! Das kleine Kettenblatt schleift bzw. hängt fest an der Kefü. Bin ich nur zu doof oder paßt das wirklich nicht?
> 
> Phlipsn



hatte die Heim3 an meinem AMS 125 mit dreifach XT-Kurbel monitert, war kein Problem.

Hast du die dünne Unterlegscheibe zwischen Kefü und Kurbel drin?

Gruß
Nils


----------



## phlipsn (20. Juni 2011)

Hi,

klar hab ich sie drinne aber das haut trotzdem nicht hin, möchte eber auch nicht mehr abschleifen, läuft dann wohl doch auf ne Hammerschmidt hinaus. Aber erstmal wie gesagt nen Stück Gummischlauch


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juni 2011)

Hmm, das klingt merkwürdig, normaleweise streift das an den meißten Rahmen nur leicht, also man kann die Kurbel noch locker drehen und muß nur leicht was wegnehmen. Unter dem HT 2 Lager ist der normale 2,5er Spacer verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (20. Juni 2011)

Ich Träumer!!!! Ich habe alles mehrfach kontrolliert!!!! Habe den Spacer von der Heim3 montiert und den des Innenlagers total vergessen, liegt sogar noch neben der Verpackung der H3 aufm Tisch. Arg bin ich ein Esel und mir ist das nicht mal aufgefallen..... 
Thanks at all


----------



## lhampe (20. Juni 2011)

Habe nochmal ne Frage an die Hope M4 Besitzer. Welche Scheibengröße passt hinten ohne U-Scheiben (180, 183 oder 185). Oder fahrt Ihr alle 203?


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal auf 180mm tippen. Ich fahre die 183mm saw floating und ohne UScheibe ginge zwar die Scheibe locker durch den Sattel, aber der Belagsbolzen schrabbelt leicht an den Spitzen der saw Scheibe-> kleine UScheibe.


----------



## zec (23. Juni 2011)

Konnte jemand von euch an seinem Fanes eine 2-fach KeFü ohne Basteleien verbauen? Falls ja - welches Produkt?
Ich überleg mir sonst die Gamut P30 dual chain guide mit ISCG05 zu holen.

Edit: Die Shaman Commander käme auch in Frage.


----------



## zec (24. Juni 2011)

Und noch eine Frage bzw. Bitte  .
Könnte mir bitte jemand mit einem "S"-Rahmen bzw. mit "S"-Sitzrohr ausmessen, wie weit die Sattelstütze ins Sitzrohr reichen muss? Ich weiß, dass die Unterkant der Stütze bis zur ersten Schweißnaht (des Oberrohres nehme ich an) reichen muss, nur wie viele Zentimter sind das genau?


----------



## mane87 (24. Juni 2011)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren!
Wäre echt super wenn das jemand ausmessen könnte.


----------



## der-gute (24. Juni 2011)

ich fahr ne einfache NC-17 Stinger Kettenführung...
meine Kette blieb bisher immer oben.


----------



## RumbleJungle (24. Juni 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Die Shaman Commander käme auch in Frage.



Die tut es an meinem Rad auch sehr zuverlässig! Kleines & leichtes Teil mit guter Wirkung. Einzig der kleine Gummiring auf dem Röllchen hat sich verabschiedet. Dafür musste ein 28" Schlauch sterben und die Rasselei hatte ein Ende


----------



## zec (24. Juni 2011)

Schonmal danke euch beiden für die Infos.

@der-gute: Hast sie mit ISCG oder ISCG05? Montage problemlos ohne Basteleien am Boomerang?

@RumbleJungle: Fährst du sie am Fanes oder an einem anderen Bike? Falls Fanes, dann hier auch die gleichen Fragen wie oben an "der-gute"  .


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juni 2011)

Viel mehr Auswahl als bei der Fanes gibts ja schon nicht mehr, da sollte alles passen. Wenn selbst meine Selbstbau Kefüs (Tretlager und Hinterbau Montage) funktionieren...
Die ISCG baut jeweils gleich hoch, also wird eher die dicke der Montageplatte der Kefü entscheident sein.


Wegen der Sattelstütze, Jü fragen, oder das PDF nehmen und z.B. das Steuerrohr als Refferenz nehmen, dann müßte man was abschätzen können, zur Not mit einem Grafikprogramm errechnen. Ich schätze mal, daß in Größe S die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze größer sein wird, als die des Rahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (24. Juni 2011)

Meine Selbstbaukefü funzt problemlos - ein Aluwinkel, eine Rolle und 3 Schrauben.

Was mich momentan beschäfftigt ist die Gabelfrage.
Ich hab heute mal testweise die 66 RC3ti aus der Wildsau in die Fanes gebaut, an Stelle einer 36 RC2 160 mm.
Die 66 passt iwie besser, andererseits ist sie wieder schwerer und der Unterschied zur Wildsau wird geringer


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Juni 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal testweise die 66 RC3ti aus der Wildsau in die Fanes gebaut, an Stelle einer 36 RC2 160 mm.
> Die 66 passt iwie besser, andererseits ist sie wieder schwerer und der Unterschied zur Wildsau wird geringer


LOS MACH BILDER !!!!!!!


----------



## ollo (24. Juni 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage bzw. Bitte  .
> Könnte mir bitte jemand mit einem "S"-Rahmen bzw. mit "S"-Sitzrohr ausmessen, wie weit die Sattelstütze ins Sitzrohr reichen muss? Ich weiß, dass die Unterkant der Stütze bis zur ersten Schweißnaht (des Oberrohres nehme ich an) reichen muss, nur wie viele Zentimter sind das genau?




geh mal von 10 cm aus und + 2 cm die Mutti einem immer noch mitgibt, wegen der Sicherheit


----------



## Osti (24. Juni 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was mich momentan beschäfftigt ist die Gabelfrage.
> Ich hab heute mal testweise die 66 RC3ti aus der Wildsau in die Fanes gebaut, an Stelle einer 36 RC2 160 mm.
> Die 66 passt iwie besser, andererseits ist sie wieder schwerer und der Unterschied zur Wildsau wird geringer



170er Deville wäre doch nen prima Kompromiss


----------



## phlipsn (24. Juni 2011)

Zur Gabel: Die Deville ist schon nen geiles Teil!!!! Ich habe bis letzte Woche ne Lyrik 2 Step gefahren, habe mir diese dann auf 170mm U-turn umgebaut und bin wirklich total begeistert. Vorallem ist das echt ne eigentlich günstige Lösung! War auch am überlegen ne Gabel mit 180mm FW einzubauen, wenn es Eine werden sollte dann auch ne 66ti, gibt halt nichts besseres vom Ansprechverhalten her. Aber wie gesagt die 170er Lyrik geht wirklich sehr gut und traveln mußte ich sie auch noch nicht, das Geld fürs U-turn hätte ich mir sparen können. 
Dämpfer werde ich wohl auch nochmal wechseln, habe das Fanes mit nem Monarch bestellt, geht eigentlich auch gut nur irgendwie doch nicht das Optimum. Werde nen Roco Tst R probieren. Wer von euch fährt einen im Fanes und kann mal seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## Piefke (25. Juni 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> 170er Deville wäre doch nen prima Kompromiss


Ja, aber ist halt ne Luftgabel.Ich bin bon Federgabeln verwöhnt.


----------



## RumbleJungle (27. Juni 2011)

zec schrieb:


> @RumbleJungle: Fährst du sie am Fanes oder an einem anderen Bike?



Leider nein. Die baumelt bei mir am Rocky Slayer und ist direkt am Tretlager montiert.


----------



## zec (4. Juli 2011)

Hab mal wegen der Sattelstütze an der Geometriezeichnung gemessen. Das mit den ca. 10cm (+2cm von Mutti  ) sollte hinkommen. Somit sollte ich mit einer 35er Stütze das Auslangen finden.
Aja, KeFü versuche ich mal mein Glück mit der Heim 2RS. Stinger ist mir zu schwer und bei der Shaman gefallen mir die Bohrungen für den Taco nicht. Werde berichten, ob die Heim in ISCG05 problemlos passt.


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2011)

Iscg 05 und e13 müssten doch voll kompatibel sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (4. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Iscg 05 und e13 müssten doch voll kompatibel sein....


Ja eh - müssten. Sinds aber nicht immer. 
So musste ich z.B. beim Anbau der e13 DRS an mein Giant Reign X den Aluboomerang fleißig bearbeiten: Die Langlöcher (ISCG) musste ich um jeweils einen cm verlängern und an der Rückseite durfte ich auch 2mm abfeilen. 
Der Hersteller der KeFü kann halt auch nicht jede Rahmenform berücksichtigen und deshalb kanns passieren, dass man basteln muss. Sollte ich mit der Heim2 am Fanes aber nicht zum Basteln kommen, werd ich auch nicht traurig sein  .


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, da ist überall genug platz und der Maestro Link ist da schon das worst case szenario, keine Panik.


----------



## Piefke (5. Juli 2011)

Fanes update - neu sind:
Gabel Totem Solo Air 2009
Kurbel SLX 170 mm
Kefü Eigenbau
Hinterbaustrebe rund

Die Totem geht recht gut, sprich aber nicht so fein an wie die 36 oder 66. Veilleicht geht da noch was am Setup. Derzeit fahre ich:
Druck: 50 psi - eigentlich viel zu wenig für über 90 kg
HS-DS: 8 Klicks zu
LS-DS: komplett offen
ZS: 6 Klicks zu
ZS passt, auch bei Sprüngen und im groberen Gelände läuft dir Gabel gut. Nur auf kleine Schläge reagiert sie etwas bockig, aber vielleicht erwarte ich von einer Luftgabel da zu viel.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2011)

Ah, die totem Paßt prima! Schönes Bike.

Zu der Gabel, schau mal ob die Tauchrohrschmierung paßt und etwas Motoröl in der Luftkartusche bringt auch noch was.


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ne SLX Kurbel mit RF lite bash
jetzt streift der SLX 2fach umwerfer am bash
is das normal oder mein umwerfer verbogen?
Is ein 3fach umwerfer höher?
Der SLX hat nen riss im Käfig
wenn ich nen neuen kauf, welchen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2011)

Riß im Käfig ist ungut, hat der was abgekriegt?

Der Bash müßte eigenlich hinhauen, der ist ja nur breiter als meine 38er+stylo bash kombi. 
Ist der Umwerfer gerade zum Kb (Stichwort Unterlegerscheiben unter dem Umwerfer)?
Der Umwerfer hat dummerweise, anders als  Sram S1 und S3, ein Langloch, ist der Umwerfer in der höchsten Position fest? 

Ich hatte den Vergleich zum XT 3fach, der Unterschied ist kaum vorhanden, wenn er paßt bleib beim SLX 2fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2011)

Der hatschen länger nen riss
Wurde aber fachmännisch wieder zurecht gedengelt (danke Uli)

Der SLX 2fach is für 22/36, der RF bash lite is grösser als das 36er Blatt
Soweit aber normal

Kann mich dunkel erinnern, das der umwerfer auch am 901 mal gestreift hat
Dann wurde der Käfig wieder zurecht gedengelt und gut war's...

Mal schaun...


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2011)

ein 36er bash ist immer was größer als das 36Kb, bei mir sind 36er Bash und 38er Kb auf einer Höhe und der Umwerfer hängt 3mm über dem Bash, was ja noch mehr wird beim Einfedern.


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2011)

Der wird wohl wieder defäkt sein

Kostet ja nicht die Welt und war zu erwarten mit de, Riss ;-)

Nochmal SLX 2fach oder welchen?


----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2011)

@piefke

Sehr geil


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2011)

joa, 2fach slx taugt doch. falls der wider erwarten nicht paßt, kannste von mir den kurz gefahrenen 3fach xt haben. sram wäre auch gut, aber da hatte ich schlechte erfahrungen mit klappernden käfigen ab werk. die sram hätten halt kein langloch, aber das hat bei mir bisher auch keinen ärger gemacht.


----------



## Piefke (5. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ah, die totem Paßt prima! Schönes Bike.
> 
> Zu der Gabel, schau mal ob die Tauchrohrschmierung paßt und etwas Motoröl in der Luftkartusche bringt auch noch was.


Die Totem passt von der Höhe her besser als die 160er 36.
Wo muss das Öl in die Luftkartusche rein?
Bringt ein Umbau auf Coil etwas oder spricht eine Totem nie so fein an wie eine 66?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2011)

Also die letzte Totem SA die ich in der Hand hatte konnte durchaus mit einigen Stahlfedergabeln mithalten, Da kommts halt auch auf die Gabel an, die man hat nicht auf das System. Wenn die Tauchrohre trocken sind, wird auch ne Stahlfeder mistig. 

Bei dem Soloair würde ich mal das Luftventil mit nem Ventilausdreher rausnehmen und ein paar ml Öl einspritzen, damit der Luftkolben gut geschmiert ist. Außerdem Motoröl ins Casting, fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Piefke (5. Juli 2011)

Da werd ich der Totem mal etwas Öl können - die scheint etwas mehr Zuwendung zu brauchen, ist halt keine MZ
Mal sehen was 2012 so kommt.


----------



## lhampe (5. Juli 2011)

ich habe da mal ne Frage wegen den neuen Hinterbaustreben. Einige haben die schon am Rad. Gibt es irgendwelche Aufälligkeiten? Wie schwer sind die?

Wie seit Ihr überhaupt da dran gekommen? Habt Ihr Jürgen gefragt oder habt Ihr die bestellt? Tauscht Jürgen die nach und nach aus?

Ansonsten kann ich bisher nur gutes vom Fanes berichten. Nachdem ich einmal alle Schrauben nachgezogen habe ist das eh nur ganz leichte Knarzen bis heute nicht wieder aufgetreten.


----------



## Piefke (5. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Hinterbaustreben:
Ich hab ja meine viereckige verbogen, dann innerhalb von 4 Tagen vom Jü einr runde unlackierte bekommen und letzten Sa kam meine lackierte an.
Schick dem Jü einfach mal ne Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich, das alle Fanes Signature Besitzer die neue strebe bekommen!

Sollte vielleicht vom Hersteller ausgehen...


----------



## Osti (5. Juli 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bringt ein Umbau auf Coil etwas oder spricht eine Totem nie so fein an wie eine 66?



meine Totem geht um Welten besser als meine alte 66. Wüsste ich es nicht, würde ich sagen, ich hätte ne Stahlfeder. Hast du die Soloair mit poplock? Falls ja, bau den Mist aus, der nimmt einiges an Sensibilität. 

auf pinkbike.com gibts ne Video-Anleitung dazu.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> Hast du die Soloair mit poplock? Falls ja, bau den Mist aus, der nimmt einiges an Sensibilität.
> 
> auf pinkbike.com gibts ne Video-Anleitung dazu.



du meinst sicher das floodgate.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/146846/


----------



## Osti (5. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> du meinst sicher das floodgate.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/146846/



genau


----------



## Piefke (6. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte, wenn das Floodgate deaktiviert ist, hat es keinen Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten.
Da werd ich wohl ruasschmeißen.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2011)

Reset hat jetzt einen passenden Steuersatz im Angebot:







Flatstack heisst er ;-)


----------



## Piefke (6. Juli 2011)

So, Luftkolben geschmiert, Floodgate ausgebaut - erster Eindruck 

Danke für die Tipps 

Jetzt gehts ab auf den Trail.


----------



## Piefke (6. Juli 2011)

Die erste Testrunde mit der Totem *ohne* Floodgate ist gedreht.

Fazit:
Die Gabel belibt drin, d.h. ich hab jetzt eine 36 VAN RC2 zu verkaufen.
Ohne Floodgate und mit geschmeirtem Luftkolben geht die Gabel deutlich besser. Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass sie besser als die 66 RC3 ti 2010 ist, aber sie kommt ihr schon nahe.
Im vergleich zur 36 gefällt die größere Bauhöhe und mehr FW ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juli 2011)

Hast du den Tauchrohren auch etwas Schmierung gegönnt, das bringt richtig was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die Standrohre auch geschmiert.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juli 2011)

Ne, ich mein schon die Tauchrohreinheit(die schwarze). Abziehen, reinigen, etwas Finish Line PTFE Grease und etwas Öl aufe grauen Dichtungen und die Teflon Buchsen. Tauchrohre wieder drauf schieben und durch die Löcher für die M6 schrauben 20ml Öl(z.B. 10W40 Motoröl) reinspritzen und zu schrauben.


----------



## Piefke (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die Staubdichtungen hochgehebelt und Öl darunter gespritzt - auseinander nehm cih die Gabel später mal. Momentan läuft sie ganz gut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juli 2011)

ÄH wie bitte, die grauen Dinger? Das war unnötig, das andere ist einfacher, schneller(5-10min) und man muß nicht die Dichtungen vermaggeln. Alterntiv, hast du auch einen Speedlube  am Tauchrohr, altes Öl raus lassen und neues einfüllen.


----------



## Piefke (7. Juli 2011)

Ach dafür sind die Schrauben da unten, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## JDEM (7. Juli 2011)

Komprimiert zusammenbauen (dürfte ja auch über Speedlube gehen) bringt auch noch was an Sensibilität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2011)

so, ich hab mal ne Frage

hab gerade meinen defekten SLX 2fach Umwerfer demontiert und wollte den neuen SLX 2fach Umwerfer montieren. nur jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert bezüglich der vier Scheiben, die dem Rahmen beiliegen. wo kommen die hin am E-Type-Umwerfer?
Alle an die vordere Schraube, 2 und 2 oder wie?

ich glaube, ich hatte alle bisher an der vorderen Schraube zwischen Umwerfer und Rahmen. Wenn ich das jetzt so hin halte, kommt mir der Umwerfer reichlich schief vor...

Hilfe!


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juli 2011)

die dicke schwarze, die beim Umwerfer dabei war, ans hintere loch.
von den u scheiben, die dabei waren, nimmste drei und packst sie ans vordere loch, schraubensicherung nicht vergessen.


----------



## ollo (9. Juli 2011)

so sollte es dann aussehen







und nicht vergessen bei den Schrauben, nach ganz fest kommt ganz Los .......Mister Drehmomentschlüssel


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2011)

grazias, der Herr.

;-)


----------



## Motivatus (9. Juli 2011)

Kommt des Fanes jetzt mit Kettenführung? Hab nichts auf der Seite gefunden das man die bestellen kann oder ähnliches?


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2011)

mit Kettenführung kommt es nicht.

die gibts noch nicht - vielleicht mal die Eurobike abwarten...


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2011)

so, umbauen bring immer Ärger...

hab meine tonnenschwere RF Kurbel durch ne SLX mit 22/36/RF Bash lite ersetzt.

die NC12 Stinger ISCG05 is immer noch montiert
dafür musste ich die schrauben des kleinen KB plan zum KB feilen
und die Schrauben in der Stinger-Platte auch Platten-plan fräsen

jetzt schleift die Kette noch, wenn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt,
an der Stinger.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
welche 2fach KeFü funktioniert mit Fanes und SLX Kurbel?

soll ich die Platte ein bissel befeilen?


----------



## fofiman (10. Juli 2011)

Das gleiche Problem hatte (bzw. habe) ich auch.
Es wird aber immer besser, je mehr man fährt.
Die Kette gräbt sich Ihren Weg...


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Juli 2011)

Befeil die Platte, da ist eh zu viel Fleisch dran, oder stell den Arm etwas runter.


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2011)

fofiman schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte (bzw. habe) ich auch.
> Es wird aber immer besser, je mehr man fährt.
> Die Kette gräbt sich Ihren Weg...



nur leider knackt es wie wild beim fahren auf dem kleinen Blatt

das kann nicht gesund sein für den Antrieb...
ich will nicht irgendwann im Berg die Kette verlieren!

ich feil lieber ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (12. Juli 2011)

was ist jetzt eigentl. los mit der berichts erstattung. wollte nicht irgendwer schreiben was das ding taug, allem voran im runterfahren. wer war damit im park, wer hat sein fanes schon richtig enduro/freeridemäßig geprügelt, fährt einer bei der maga avalanche mit?


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juli 2011)

Hier sind doch schon ein paar Berichte, ansonsten kommt in ein paar Tagen ein Testbericht vom Herrn Schleker von der Freeride und der Herr Seboldt vom Rudel ist mit der Fanes bei der Mega gewesen.


----------



## goshawk (12. Juli 2011)

danke der info...


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2011)

und Bike Attack Lenzerheide steht noch aus .......Kerze anzünd


----------



## Osti (13. Juli 2011)

war jetzt mal zwei Tage mit der Fanes im Park, in Chur und Flims/Laax. Taugt auch einwandfrei zum Park heizen! 

Nun hat sich auch der Monarch+ eingefahren. Habe bei 30% Sag fast den maximalen Hub ausgenutzt und es fühlte sich deutlich besser an als anfangs, wo er zu progressiv war. Die Totem Soloair kam beim schnellen Geballere im Gegensatz zum Hinterbau nicht mit. Bei langsamen Tempo ist die Soloair echt sahne, aber wenns richtig schnell wird, dann hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Gabel etwas verhärtet, ich muss in den nächsten Tag auch unbedingt das fuc&ing floodgate ausbauen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juli 2011)

Floodgate muß raus, wenns auch nicht hilft MicoDH. Muß aber auch viel an meiner durchgetunten Lyrik Coil schmieren und warten, damit sie nur halbwegs dem Hinterbau in poncto Sensibilität  in grobem Geläuf hinterherkommt.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> und Bike Attack Lenzerheide steht noch aus .......Kerze anzünd



da werd ich wehmütig    
war das immer ein spass


----------



## goshawk (14. Juli 2011)

@ böser wolf: was für ne rahmengröße hast du?

thx rené


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juli 2011)

guten morgen 

meiner ist ein M mit S sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> da werd ich wehmütig
> war das immer ein spass




wieso WAR ???...... zu Alt, ziehste das Bein nach oder hängt die Schulter oder einfach keine Zeit ............


letzte gr. Bewährungsprobe für die Fanes.....wenn gut geht  , wenn nicht  und nur noch Radwege damit


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juli 2011)

tja leider fast getroffen 
arm und schultermuskulatur teillähmung linksseitig 
und alt auch 47

naja mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt 
aber so wie ich das seh 
werd ich mir das schon noch mal geben


----------



## goshawk (14. Juli 2011)

böser wolf: (nochmal nerv) wie groß/klein bist du? hab ein sxt 09 dat sehr kompakt ist uns liebäugle mit dem fanes, allerdings kann ich mich mit der L version von der optik überhaupt nicht anfreunden....


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juli 2011)

ne du nervst net 
ich bin 1,81 
schrittlänge ca 87cm 

ich bin zwar ab morgen am bodensee (outdoormesse)
hab aber nur mein fixie dabei 
sonst hätten wir was ausmachen können


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> tja leider fast getroffen
> arm und schultermuskulatur teillähmung linksseitig
> und alt auch 47
> 
> ...



mal wieder 100 Eimer Theorie.... 1 ner mit Gold und 99 mit Schei.... und einen von den 99 such ich mir mal wieder aus...........OK .......Ü 40 sind wir beide, Arme und Kopf wollen auch nicht mehr recht, was bleibt uns alten und fast Kaputten Bikern noch außer der Lenzerheide  

Auf ein baldiges wieder fahren können für Dich 




@goshawk

noch ein Anhaltswert für Dich, meine Frau fährt auch ein M mit S Sitzrohr, ist 176 groß mit 83 Schritt. Die Fanes ist schon sehr Kompakt, manch einer nölt wegen dem "Hohen" Cockpit, gleichzeitig macht es sich Bergauf dadurch sehr gut fahrbar und Bergab ist es sehr gut zu Händeln/ verspielt


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juli 2011)

goshawk, wie groß biste und wie groß ist das sxt, gibts geomäßug was was du vom sxt gern anders hättest? 



> Die Fanes ist schon sehr Kompakt, manch einer nölt wegen dem "Hohen" Cockpit, gleichzeitig macht es sich Bergauf dadurch sehr gut fahrbar und Bergab ist es sehr gut zu Händeln/ verspielt



Bittewie?! wie tief gehts denn noch mit 125mm steuerrohr und semiintegriertem Steuersatz, da gibts doch nicht viel tieferes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 
Sind eigentlich bei den neuen fanes alle kinderkrankheiten abgestellt? Seit ihr alle immer noch restlos begeistert und würdet das rad eurem besten freund ans Herz legen? Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Hinterbau recht weich ist? Oder ist das nur bei den ersten Bikes der fall? 
Cu


----------



## goshawk (15. Juli 2011)

89er schritt, 1,85 klein, das sxt ist halt schon recht schwer und am meisten stört mich die olle dämpferklemmung. d.h. zb nur die ollen fox stahlfeder fahren zu können. wollte eigentlich umstellen auf luft, und könnte mein aktuelles gewicht von 15,8 ordentlich drücken. geodaten vom sxt muss ich noch rausziehen...


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja mal gar nicht so weit weg von der Fanes, Tretlagerhöhe ist gleich, mit ner 170er Gabel ist die Fanes vom Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel her 0,5° steiler, Oberrohr ist dann bei der Fanes 15mm kürzer (Vorbau wird dann interessant), Kettenstrebe minimal länger in der kurzen Einstellung. Dummerweise bin ich da jetzt von den L rahmen ausgegangen. 15,8kg, für ein sxt ist mal beachtlich!

Ich bin auch 185cm mit den 89cm Schrittlänge. Und möchte den Rahmen eigentlich nicht mehr kürzer haben, da ich davor mit nem M rahmen mit 580cm Oberrrohr gefahren bin. das etwas längere, tiefere Oberrohr paßt da besser. 
Hier ist noch eine weiterer SX Trail Fahrer, und der Schleker fäuhr ja nu auch lange mit dem SX Trail rum, kannst ja mal Jü fragen, wie der Zwischenbericht bisher ausgefallen ist, das Bike von der Mega müßte ja auch wieder zurück sein.

Michael140, die Kinderkrankheiten haben ja nicht jeden betroffen, da ich keine Probleme hatte, kann ich es guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen. Einige Kombination bei soviel Variabilität, passen nicht, aber das kommt halt vor bei den vielen Teilen am Markt, deswegen verkaufen die großen wohl lieber Komplettbikes, da ist dann sicher daß es paßt.
Der Hinterbau weich, das hängt wohl eher davon ab wie man welchen Dämpfer abstimmt, kommt mir durch die nicht zu extreme progression gar nicht so vor.


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Bittewie?! wie tief gehts denn noch mit 125mm steuerrohr und semiintegriertem Steuersatz, da gibts doch nicht viel tieferes?




jaha man soll es kaum glauben...... aber zu vernachlässigen, dem einen oder anderen kommt die Front halt sehr entgegen......man sitzt ja auch etwas kürzer bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge. Ich könnte auch gut noch ein XXL Fahren, aber wozu ich finde es mehr als angenehm mit seinen Proportionen  


@Michael140
Weicher Hinterbau.......meinst Du einen angenehmen Fahrfehler verzeihenden leichten Flex im Hinterbau ?? JA der ist da, man muß sich aber schon reinkanten um ihn zu spüren oder Ü 0,1t wiegen . Ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Flex eines Keilers


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht bin auch auch zu leicht für flex, aber das Teil blieb auch bei schnell durchfahrenen Rumpelpisten immer spurtreu. Wenn was flext, sollte man mal die Lagerpunkte checken, ich hatte vor einer Woche auch das Gefühl, daß da etwas mehr flex als Gewohnt auftritt. Die horstlinks mal gefettet und nachgestellt (sind einstellbar) und auch am Hauptrahmenlager nochmal nachgeschaut. Dannach lief es wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juli 2011)

@ollo passt scho
fahren geht ja
nur aktiv ziehen 
da bieg ich rechts ab
ich muss das rad mehr schlucken lassen
und das kann das fanes gut


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin auch auch zu leicht für flex, aber das Teil blieb auch bei schnell durchfahrenen Rumpelpisten immer spurtreu. Wenn was flext, sollte man mal die Lagerpunkte checken, ich hatte vor einer Woche auch das Gefühl, daß da etwas mehr flex als Gewohnt auftritt. Die horstlinks mal gefettet und nachgestellt (sind einstellbar) und auch am Hauptrahmenlager nochmal nachgeschaut. Dannach lief es wieder wie gewohnt.




Du weißt, ich bin der der die Ursprungsversion der Druckstreben mit dem Parkplatztest verbogen hat  ............dementsprechend ist mein Fahrstil manchmal etwas abgehackt, ansosnten kann ich mir nicht erklären warum die Farbe an der Schweißnaht Kettenstrebe/ Joke runter ist (beidseitig) und das bei 2,25 Onzas  


@böser wolf .......du bist also der ideale Partner für einen Rundkurs wo es immer nur rechts rum geht


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Juli 2011)

Ahhh ja, stimmt ja, wegen dir haben damals alle neue Druckstreben bekommen, danke dafür(echt jetzt). Also ich bin nun schon 2,4erArdent und 2,5er EXO Minion F gefahren und hab noch nicht mal Kratzer im Eloxal, hmpf. Kommt mir sogar steifer vor als mein Stahl HT, oder das Probefahr Helius. Hörst du denn da auch Schrabbeln(ist ja recht deutlich), oder hat sich da eher Matsch durchgearbeitet?


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ahhh ja, stimmt ja, wegen dir haben damals alle neue Druckstreben bekommen, danke dafür(echt jetzt). Also ich bin nun schon 2,4erArdent und 2,5er EXO Minion F gefahren und hab noch nicht mal Kratzer im Eloxal, hmpf. Kommt mir sogar steifer vor als mein Stahl HT, oder das Probefahr Helius. Hörst du denn da auch Schrabbeln(ist ja recht deutlich), oder hat sich da eher Matsch durchgearbeitet?




Gute Frage, kann beides sein, die Seitenwände der Reifen sehen noch gut aus. Muß ja auch nur Minimal sein was da reibt , aber die Regelmäßigkeit holt halt die Farbe runter.

Wenn ich einen 2,4 Ardent oder 2,4 Onza DH raufbaue habe ich auf einer Seite vielleicht max. 3 mm Platz (sieht bei dem Rad meiner Frau auch nicht anders aus), ist schon recht eng und wenn sich dann 0,1 t in die Kurve schmeißen   Den 2,4 Fat Albert lass ich da Lieber im Schuppen hängen.....fahre eh am liebsten die Maxxis oder Onza 


Onkel Jü fand das den Abend gar nicht Nett mit den Streben, aber besser so als irgendwo in der Wahllachei und das wohl möglich im lang ersehnten Bikeurlaub


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2011)

und wann gibts die neuen Druckstreben für Rahmen 1-50?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (15. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wann gibts die neuen Druckstreben für Rahmen 1-50?


Nr. 20 hat sie schon.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kann beides sein, die Seitenwände der Reifen sehen noch gut aus. Muß ja auch nur Minimal sein was da reibt , aber die Regelmäßigkeit holt halt die Farbe runter.
> 
> 
> 
> Onkel Jü fand das den Abend gar nicht Nett mit den Streben, aber besser so als irgendwo in der Wahllachei und das wohl möglich im lang ersehnten Bikeurlaub



Ich denke, auch, daß da eher der Schnodder reibt, als sich meine erste Selbstbau Version der kefü schwer verwunden hat, bis zum Reifen, war das kaum zu überhöhren, da mußte ich dann ne zweite Lage Carbon drankleben. 

Kann mir vorstellen, daß er da gut geschockt war, war ja das letzte WE vor Auslieferung. War der richtige Zeitpunkt, wenn man sich so anschaut, was bei giant (gebrochene Maestrol Links) und Trek (die gerissenene Scratches werden gerade durchgezählt) abgeht. 

Wegen den Druckstreben, würde ich mal Jü fragen, wer unbedingt wollte hat wohl eine bekommen. Ich überlege noch die aktuelle weiterzufahren, alles was die abkriegt an Kratzern und Last, muß die nächste nicht erleiden.


----------



## Osti (15. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wegen den Druckstreben, würde ich mal Jü fragen, wer unbedingt wollte hat wohl eine bekommen. Ich überlege noch die aktuelle weiterzufahren, alles was die abkriegt an Kratzern und Last, muß die nächste nicht erleiden.




ich hatte Jü vor seinem Urlaub wegen Ersatzschaltaugen angemailt, die Druckstreben sind wohl gerade in der Mache, dauert aber noch ein wenig mit Schweissen, Aushärten, Eolixieren&Pulvern... ihr kennt es ja von den Rahmen....


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich denke, auch, daß da eher der Schnodder reibt, als sich meine erste Selbstbau Version der kefü schwer verwunden hat, bis zum Reifen, war das kaum zu überhöhren, da mußte ich dann ne zweite Lage Carbon drankleben.
> 
> Kann mir vorstellen, daß er da gut geschockt war, war ja das letzte WE vor Auslieferung...........
> 
> ............




geschockt......nee geknickt und völlig Ratlos, haste alles Fertig, willst raus schicken und dann noch nach Taiwan zur Messe und dann so was 

Ich mach Dir mal ein Bild wegen dem Reifen, da kommt nicht viel Dreck hin........aber ist an sich auch egal, ein richtiges Mountainbike braucht Patina


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

Mit wieviel Nm muss man die lagerschrauben am Hinterbau anziehen?

Druckstrebe -> Wippe
Kettenstrebe -> tretlager

???


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Juli 2011)

Druckstrebe/Wippe, vordere Dämpferaufnahme, Horstlinks, Wippe/Sattelrohr maximalst 10nm
Tretlager  maximal 15nm.
Inlets max. 5nm

So entnommen aus Jüs diefanes.pdf


----------



## ollo (17. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> So entnommen aus Jüs diefanes.pdf





wo gab es das ????


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Juli 2011)

Beim Jü. Hat er mir mal per mail zugeschickt, als ich die Horstlinks warten wollte.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (18. Juli 2011)

;-)

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Fanes - Fans,

halte gerade die "FREERIDE" 3/11 in den Händen, in der auf Seite 56 das Fanes getestet wird, Ergebnis: *Freeride TIPP, 10/10 Punkte*


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Juli 2011)

Hmm aber ist doch eigentlich "nur" ein Enduro?


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2011)

mein Fanes is ein voll gefedertes Rad mit 170 mm hinten und vorne mit Totem

was ist ein Freerider?
ein Long-Travel-high-weigth-CC-Bike?
;-)

Freeride bedeutet doch, das man alles mit dem Ding macht - bergauf und steil, steiler am steilsten bergab


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hmm aber ist doch eigentlich "nur" ein Enduro?



... na, ist doch um so besser, wenn ein Bike, welches "nur" unter der Bezeichnung Enduro geführt wird, die Maximalpunktzahl in einem "Freeridemag" erhält.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

So eine Aussage verstößt leider gegen den den üblichen Einteilungs und Schubladen Wahnsinn.
schäm dich und schreibe 100mal "ein enduro ist kein freerider"!


----------



## morph027 (22. Juli 2011)

Oder besser: Eine Fanes ist ein Mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

das wort mountainbike ist ja soooo 1996.... fast schon oldskul, aber nicht auf die coole Art.
mein gott, wir kommen alle in die fahrradklassenhölle!


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> So eine Aussage verstößt leider gegen den den üblichen Einteilungs und Schubladen Wahnsinn.
> schäm dich und schreibe 100mal "ein enduro ist kein freerider"!



Hallo Moonboot,

ich hoffe, du meintest nicht mich, noch mehr "Zwinkersmiles" hätte ich ja wohl nicht anfügen müssen, oder?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Juli 2011)

kätzerische Frage: was ist der Unterschied zw. Enduro und Freerider ?

eine Enduro hatte bei mir immer min. 350cm², so ab 40-50PS und ein Trockengewicht so ab +/- 130kg 
und wenn sich das dann noch "Reiseenduro" nannte, von allem meist deutlich mehr


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

@whiplash1 naja, eigentlich meinte ich schon dich, war aber auch ironisch und ich dachte, daß käme auch ohne smilies rüber(smilies sind das A****geweih der Schriftsprache und die setzte ich nur ein wenn unbedingt nötig).



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kätzerische Frage: was ist der Unterschied zw. Enduro und Freerider ?



Bitte nicht die diskussion, man muß es halt nicht einteilen, bringt doch nichts. wie lang ist ein stück schnur...

Im Endeffekt, freut mich dieser Test für Jü, auch wenn mir dei 10punkte jetzt nicht viel sagen, den test muß ich mal lesen. So eine kleine Einmann Firma, hat schon Probleme überhaupt in den Medien aufzutauchen, neben den großen Firmen(mit mehr Werbebudgets). Dann noch im Dauertest, da ist so ein Ergebniss schon eine Ansage.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> eine Enduro hatte bei mir immer ... ein Trockengewicht so ab +/- 130kg
> und wenn sich das dann noch "Reiseenduro" nannte, von allem meist deutlich mehr



boah, du musst aber mal dicke oberschenkel gehabt haben, dass du so ein viech den berg hoch treten konntest


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> @whiplash1 naja, eigentlich meinte ich schon dich, war aber auch ironisch und ich dachte, daß käme auch ohne smilies rüber(smilies sind das A****geweih der Schriftsprache und die setzte ich nur ein wenn unbedingt nötig).
> 
> okay, okay, schuldig im Sinne der Anklage, 63mal habe ich schon, fehlen nur noch 37mal.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

> okay, okay, schuldig im Sinne der Anklage, 63mal habe ich schon, fehlen nur noch 37mal.




Ich hab das mal für dich machen lassen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal für dich machen lassen.



... zu spät, schon fertig, aber der Gesichtsausdruck kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## ollo (22. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kätzerische Frage: was ist der Unterschied zw. Enduro und Freerider ?
> 
> ............




Enduro schreibt sich so ENDURO und Freerider so FREERIDER der Unterschied ist nicht schwer zu erkennen  , aber auf jeden Fall sind es Muskelkraft betriebene Zweiräder mit Vorder- und Hinterradfederung die auch abseits von befestigten Straßen gefahren werden können, ganz verwegene Fahren damit sogar Berge rauf und auch wieder runter ...........hab ich gehört 



@Whiplash01
hast Du ein Heftabo.......wenn ja brauch ich mich erst gar nicht zum Kiosk auf machen, weil es dann erst Dienstag bei uns zu haben ist


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

Jup, hab ein Abo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (22. Juli 2011)

@whiplash01,

kannst du den Test mal ins Netz stellen?

Grüße kopis


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2011)

äh - sicher - und dazu noch ein-zwei aktuelle Kinofilme...


----------



## ollo (22. Juli 2011)

hang over 2 wäre ganz geil ....wir besuchen dich dann auch im Knast die nächsten 5 Weihnachten.......außerdem ist man dann endlich auch von diesem Bikehype weg


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2011)

Hangover2 ist doch längst im Netz, hab' ich gehört.


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> hang over 2 wäre ganz geil ....wir besuchen dich dann auch im Knast die nächsten 5 Weihnachten.......außerdem ist man dann endlich auch von diesem Bikehype weg



@ kopis: ich glaube, damit ist alles gesagt, schon mal was von Urheberrecht gehört und den doch recht drakonischen Strafen, die bei der Verletzung des Selbigen drohen!

Die paar Tage Geduld wirste doch aufbringen.


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juli 2011)

urheberrecht hmm    

ok das bild is bei gesichtsbuch vom jü geklaut
der text auch
"neues Puzzelbild Fanes Enduro J..... Vorstellung des Bikes auf der Eurobike Messestand Alutech Halle A2-207"


----------



## kopis (22. Juli 2011)

....war ein Versuch wert ))


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2011)

hier etwas aus`em fazit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8548805&postcount=365


----------



## Michael140 (22. Juli 2011)

So, mein fanes ist bestellt. Nur einen Dämpfer muss ich mir noch aussuchen. Gibt es Vorschläge? Braucht man propadle oder geht der vivid Air auch recht wippfrei. Jürgen meinte, dass der Monarch plus etwas progressiver wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Juli 2011)

Einfach dumme Frage, in wie weit ist das Fanes Freeride tauglich.
Wird wenn ein reines Park bike zum Freeriden.


----------



## Piefke (22. Juli 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> So, mein fanes ist bestellt. Nur einen Dämpfer muss ich mir noch aussuchen. Gibt es Vorschläge?


Wenn dir die Masse nicht so wichtig ist: Roco Coil WC
Ich fahr den TST R, nutze aber das TST nicht, von daher find ich den WC als bessere Wahl.


----------



## Piefke (22. Juli 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Einfach dumme Frage, in wie weit ist das Fanes Freeride tauglich.
> Wird wenn ein reines Park bike zum Freeriden.


Die Fanes ist ein Enduro.
Mit 180er Gabel ist es sicher bikeparktauglich, kommt aber auf Fahrweise und Fahrermasse an. Ich sag mal 100 kg und 3 m Drops würd ich dem Bike nicth auf Dauer zumuten wollen.


----------



## Michael140 (22. Juli 2011)

Coil fällt wegen des Gewichtes aus. Es soll schon ein Luftdämpfer sein. Wie sehr wippt das fanes im wiegetritt? Sack der vivid Air stark durch mein
Hochradeln? Wie unterscheiden sich rocco und der Monarch? Ist der dunkle Lord nicht gerade in der Nähe. 
Gibt es eigentlich Bilder von euren Bikes? Ich überlege noch wegen der lackwahl


----------



## goshawk (23. Juli 2011)

alles schon durchgekaut....zwischen s. 50 - s. 70 hat es bilder von bikes mit lack und stefan meldet sich dort auch immer mal wieder zu wort...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (23. Juli 2011)

in Opjekte der Begierde, Freeride Mag 3/11 ist die fanes enduro vorgeschlagen worden, wie geil ist das den! also nun der aufruf an euch welche auch so überzeugt von der fanes enduro sind wie die tester der freeride und schön auf www.freeride-magazin.de dafür voten...evt. klappt es ja mit einem meilenstein als award...den stelle ich mir dann in meine auffahrt neben den anderen feldsteinen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. Juli 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> i..evt. klappt es ja mit einem meilenstein als award...den stelle ich mir dann in meine auffahrt neben den anderen feldsteinen ;-))




mach lieber noch ein Schild dazu, so groß ist der Meilenstein nicht, nich das der Trecker drüber fährt


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie klappt der Link nicht. Hier mal direkt zum Voting
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/ne...-2011-die-innovationen-des-jahres/22/07/2011/


----------



## schwerter (23. Juli 2011)

Zitat FREERIDE Magazin: Oft sind es gerade die kleinen Tüftler, die die Bedürfnisse der Sportler genau kennen. 

Besser kann mann es wohl nicht beschreiben.


----------



## N-Rico (24. Juli 2011)

Hi, auch von mir Glückwünsche zum guten Testergebnis. Will mir in nächster Zeit einen Leichtfreerider aufbauen, da ist das Fanes in der engeren Auswahl. Finde die Geodaten fast ideal, nur eine Sache ist "nicht perfekt": Empfinde die minimale Kettenstrebenlänge von 426 mm noch als etwas zu lang. Bin halt unter 170 und da sind kurze Kettenstreben entscheidend um sich wohl zu fühlen. Daher die Frage: Ist es möglich die noch etwas kürzer zu bekommen? Unter 420 mm wäre super. Zumindest in Größe S wäre das schon gut, machen ja einige Hersteller, das die Kettenstreben der Radgröße angepasst werden.


----------



## Siggi81 (24. Juli 2011)

Du kannst dir dein Rad auch mit deinen Geometriewünschen aufbauen lassen, kostet halt extra.


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt der Link nicht. Hier mal direkt zum Voting
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com/ne...-2011-die-innovationen-des-jahres/22/07/2011/



... gevotet


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2011)

Üöh, in der Kettenstrebe, sitzen zwei Lager, da da kann man nichts verändern, ohne die Kinematik zu ändern. In der kürzesten Einstellung sind 427mm, das ist doch schon recht kurz, wo ghets denn noch kürzer, oder gar unter 420mm, das ist bei HTs ja schon ungewöhnlich, wegen der Reifenfreiheit. 

Was man noch fragen könnte, ob man ein custom Inlet für die Ausfallenden bekommt, eine der Fixierungsschrauben wandert in die Mitte und die Achsaufnahme nach außen, obs dann hält ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## goshawk (24. Juli 2011)

von mir auch herzlichen glühstrumpf zum nun "offiziel anerkannten sehr guten enduro/leichtfreerider". für dein award wurde auch gevotet.

bleibt nur noch abzuwarten ob die kohle genügend jüngt, für ein fanes...

mfg rené


----------



## N-Rico (24. Juli 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir dein Rad auch mit deinen Geometriewünschen aufbauen lassen, kostet halt extra.


 Das ist ja gut, das wärs mir Wert, wenn der Aufpreis den Gesamtpreis nicht in eine völlig andere Dimension treibt. 



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Üöh, in der Kettenstrebe, sitzen zwei Lager, da da kann man nichts verändern, ohne die Kinematik zu ändern. In der kürzesten Einstellung sind 427mm, das ist doch schon recht kurz, wo ghets denn noch kürzer, oder gar unter 420mm, das ist bei HTs ja schon ungewöhnlich, wegen der Reifenfreiheit.



Das Frästeil an dem der Abstand von HR-Achse zum Innenlager (=Kettenstrebenlänge) verstellbar ist, ist ja an die "Sitzstrebe" geschweißt, und nicht an die "Kettenstrebe". Man müsste ja nur das Frästeil entsprechend verändern, die Kinematik bliebe gleich. In der Freeride steht ja das es ohnehin verschiedene Frästeile für für verschieden Achsen und für die Rohloffnabe gibt. Wenn eine kürzere KS-Länge bezüglich der Radhebungskurve (Rahmen-Reifen-Kontakt) möglich ist, müsste es doch an sich relativ problemlos möglich sein gegen einen Aufpreis ein geringfügig modifiziertes Frästeil angeschweißt zu bekommen.

Ja, 426 mm ist relativ kurz, wenn du über 1,75 bist und ein M Rahmen fährst. Bei 1,68 mit S Rahmen kannst du gut 2 cm dazurechnen, das fährt sich dann wie für eine größere Person ein M Rahmen mit 450 mm Kettenstreben, oder 1,90 - L mit 470 mm...

Hab mir da schon einige Gedanken gemacht und mit einem Agent Trinity rumexperimentiert, es ist ganz klar das für kleinere Personen (unter 1,70) die fast immer viel zu langen Kettenstrebe der Spaßkiller Nummer 1 sind. Deshalb find ich es auch super das bei Ghost oder Liteville die KS-Länge angepasst wird, noch besser natürlich verstellbar wie bei Alutech, nur sollte man aufs Minimalmögliche runtergehen können.

Also es gibt schon Fullys die deutlich unter 420 mm liegen, z.B. das Trinity. Aber klar geht das nicht bei jeder Radhebungskurve, aber vllt sind ja beim Fanes doch noch ein paar Milimeter drin, weil sich das HR eigentlich nach hinten-oben bewegen müsste.


----------



## KP-99 (24. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt ist es auch bei meinem Bruder soweit.

Er hat einen Rahmen gesucht, der es erlaubt, seine bisherigen sonstigen Teile weiterzufahren.

Er wollte etwas nicht zu schweres, für Enduro, ca.170mm.

Er hat als Anbauteile eine Lyrik Solo Air Dh, 135 x 12mm Felge hinten (vorne obligatorisch 20mm), Angleset (was auch weiter Verwendung finden sollte, sprich vorne 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr).

Mit diesen Vorgaben habe ich ihm mal ein Fanes empfohlen (und das, obwohl ich nichts vom Testergebnis wußte!!) und dieses hat ihm von den reinen Daten sehr zugesagt.

Ganz uneigennützig war dieser Vorschlag natürlich nicht, da das Bike wohl unter der Woche hier am Zweitwohnsitz zusammen mit meinem Bike (CD Gemini) im Keller stehen wird und ich die Hoffnung habe, es auch ab und zu bewegen zu dürfen ;-))

Grüße
Klaus-Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2011)

Schau dir das Ausfallende nochmal genau an. Das Frästeil ist nich verschieblich und austauschbar und mal eben alles neu berechnen, ist sicher nicht ganz so simpel und günstig hinzukriegen. Austauschbar und verschiebbar für die Achsstandards sind die Inlets im Ausfallende, da könnte man eventuell nochwas machen (sieh vorherigen Post), da mußte halt mal Jü fragen, ob das möglich ist. 

Anschlagen kann der Reifen eh nicht, durch den steilen Sattelrohrwinkel, die Radhebungskurve ist nich nach schräg hinten (eher gerade nach oben), das gibts eher bei bikes, die deswegen auf ne Umlenkrolle angewiesen sind, um die daraus resultierende Kettenlängung abzufangen. Am ehesten wird in der Druckstrebe zu eng, bei dem Verbindungsstück und am Yoke. 

Ghost hat eine längere KS und Liteville nimmt die kurze KS nur in Verbindung mit nem 24er HR, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


KP99, schau mal in den Lagerverkauf


----------



## Piefke (24. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema kürzere Kettenstrebe habe ich gerade mal gemessen:
- bei einem 2,4er Ardent bleiben bein kurzem Radstand an der Kettenstrebe und an der Druckstrebe jeweils vorn ca. 6 mm Platz 
- da lässt sich das Rad nicht mehr sehr weit nach vorn nehmen oder man fährt dann flache Reifen


----------



## Schlabbeloui (24. Juli 2011)

Moinsen Leutz 

Seeeehr geiler Testbericht, war grad am Feiern als der Jürgen angerufen hat...daraufhin war natürlich noch mehr Party angesagt 

Vielen Dank für das ganze Feedback hier aus dem Forum und aus allen Ecken, ohne euch wärs nicht so geil geworden   



@N-Rico:
Viel lässt sich da am Hinterbau von der "Kürze" her nicht rausholen. Wenn das Rad komplett Eingefedert ist, dann ist da nicht mehr viel Luft. Die Idee mit den Achsinlets würde ein paar Millimeter bringen....aaaaaber: Wenn Du irgendwo einen Satz (=> vier Teile) Achsinlets mit verschobener Achsbohrung machen lässt, kostet Dich das für ne Einzelanfertigung ganz schnell mal 600+ Kohlen. Vor allem die Programmierung der Maschine kostet Zeit & Geld.

Noch ne groooooooße Bitte Leute:
Alle schön für die Fanes voten   ...Jürgen und ich würden gerne was zu feiern haben auf der Eurobike


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moinsen Leutz
> 
> ................Noch ne groooooooße Bitte Leute:
> Alle schön für die Fanes voten   ...Jürgen und ich würden gerne was zu feiern haben auf der Eurobike




Drück euch die Daumen für den Meilenstein und hoffe das es dann nicht solch eine Meldung auf der Alutech Homepage gibt......

" Newsbereich.......die Fanes Serien Auslieferung verzögert sich um 3 Wochen, sind nur noch am Abfeiern und versuchen den Meilenstein unter den Tisch zu Trinken, echt ein Harter Hund dieser Stein ...."


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2011)

feiern?

31.08. um 14:00 bei Jü am Messestand?

;-)


----------



## N-Rico (24. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schau dir das Ausfallende nochmal genau an. Das Frästeil ist nich verschieblich und austauschbar und mal eben alles neu berechnen, ist sicher nicht ganz so simpel und günstig hinzukriegen. Austauschbar und verschiebbar für die Achsstandards sind die Inlets im Ausfallende, da könnte man eventuell nochwas machen (sieh vorherigen Post), da mußte halt mal Jü fragen, ob das möglich ist.
> 
> Anschlagen kann der Reifen eh nicht, durch den steilen Sattelrohrwinkel, die Radhebungskurve ist nich nach schräg hinten (eher gerade nach oben), das gibts eher bei bikes, die deswegen auf ne Umlenkrolle angewiesen sind, um die daraus resultierende Kettenlängung abzufangen. Am ehesten wird in der Druckstrebe zu eng, bei dem Verbindungsstück und am Yoke.
> 
> ...



Ach so, ich dachte für die verschiedenen Achsen wären verschiedene Frästeile verschweißt. Na ja mal Probefahren, vielleicht passt es ja in der kürzesten Einstellung...


----------



## KP-99 (24. Juli 2011)

@Moonboot42:

Ja, auf diesen Rahmen habe ich ihn schon hingewiesen.

Allerdings benötigt er ein L - Rahmen, eventuell (wenn nichts dagegen spricht) mit einem 120mm 1.5 Steuerrohr (sein Lyrik-Schaft ist sehr kurz).

Schätze, das ist wieder eine Sonderanfertigung und mit Geduld hat es mein Bruder nicht so (im Moment Urlaub - optimal zum Aufbau + Saison bald zuende).

Mein Bruder hat heute dort mal angefragt, ob und wie schnell etwas in der Art zu liefern wäre, aber vielleicht kennt von euch einer die momentanen Lieferfristen?!

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## Piefke (24. Juli 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Allerdings benötigt er ein L - Rahmen


Wie groß ist denn dein Bruder?


----------



## KP-99 (24. Juli 2011)

1,87m, Schrittlänge kenne ich jetzt nicht (hat normale Beinlänge für seine Grösse), tippe mal auf 86cm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2011)

Ja, ok dann lieber L. 

Custom kostet Aufpreis(sicher mehr als der Wert eines Anglesets) und dauert auch noch was.

einfach den Serienrahmen nehmen, die müßten bald kommen und sind angleset kompatibel. wäre dann das hier


----------



## KP-99 (24. Juli 2011)

Wobei ich mal den Rahmen im Lagerverkauf noch nicht 100% ausschliessen will (werde mal nach seiner Schrittlänge fragen!).

Er hat ein Devinci Wilson, das er mehr als FR-Bike denn als DH-Bike benutzt, das ist von Oberrohrlänge und waagerechter Länge von Mitte Steuersatz bis Mitte Sattelrohr (Verlängerung) gleich mit dem Fanes M Rahmen und damit kommt er recht gut die Berge hoch (stößt auch nicht an den Lenker).

Habe es gerade nachgemessen.

Also ein wenig Hoffnung gibt es noch.....


----------



## SR--71 (24. Juli 2011)

Moin,

um mich geht es hier...

...was meinst Du mit "Serienrahmen" kommen bald? Ich dachte die aktuell angebotenen Rahmen sind mittlerweile "Serie". Soviel ich hier heute in diesem Thread nachlesen konnte, gab es am Anfang der Serie noch Probs mit der Kettenstrebe, die aber mittlerweile gelöst sein sollen...oder???

Tja, von der Geo liege ich wohl zwischen M & L. 
Mit meinem Devinci Wilson (2009) in "L" habe ich eine perfekte Geometrie, um auch gemütlich bergauf zu radeln....sogar eine 40km Tour haben wir mit dem Ding bequem absolviert......mit Fox 40 und allem drum und dran...also die Geo liegt mir recht gut.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/cadrewilson.gif/

Demnach ist das Fanes in "M" in der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge 15mm kürzer.

Die Länge des Sitzrohres ist 30mm länger.

Demnach ist der Unterschied nicht so riesig...zumindest könnte man die Differenz mittels Satteljustage und Vorbaulänge ausgleichen.

Gruß SR--71


----------



## SR--71 (24. Juli 2011)

...ach ja....fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich das Devinci mittlerweile mit einer Setback-Sattelstütze fahre.

Aus diesem Grund tendiere ich beim Fanes gleich zum "L" Rahmen...zumal er dann auch konsequent in Richtung Enduro/Light FR aufgebaut wird.

Gruß SR--71


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. Juli 2011)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Hi, auch von mir Glückwünsche zum guten Testergebnis. Will mir in nächster Zeit einen Leichtfreerider aufbauen, da ist das Fanes in der engeren Auswahl. Finde die Geodaten fast ideal, nur eine Sache ist "nicht perfekt": Empfinde die minimale Kettenstrebenlänge von 426 mm noch als etwas zu lang. Bin halt unter 170 und da sind kurze Kettenstreben entscheidend um sich wohl zu fühlen. Daher die Frage: Ist es möglich die noch etwas kürzer zu bekommen? Unter 420 mm wäre super. Zumindest in Größe S wäre das schon gut, machen ja einige Hersteller, das die Kettenstreben der Radgröße angepasst werden.


 
das muss ich überprüfen, denke aber es wird zu end für die reifenfreiheit und dann müsste auch eine extra schweißlehre angefertigt werden...das wird alles zu teuer. durch die radstandsverstellung lässt es sich ja an die größen anpassen und allen kann ich es eh nicht recht machen...sorry


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

@Sr71: mit Serie meine ich die Vorgefertigten, ich dachte, bisher wurde nur die Limited Edition ausgeliefert, kann mich aber irren. Die Druckstrebe hat kurz vor Auslieferung mal rumgezickt, wurde dann aber bei allen gegen eine verstärkte Version ausgetauscht und bald kriegen dann alle die finale Version, die es auch bei der Serie gibt. 

Bei deiner Größe solltest du beachten, das das Wilson mit seinem "virtuellen" Sitzwinkel, den Sattel etwas weiter hinten hat. Bei der Fanes wird der Fahrer etwas weiter übers Tretlager geschoben, damit er mittiger ist (Sitzrohrwinkel m 74°, L 75°). Das minimal längere OR, sollte ja noch locker durch den Vorbau angepaßt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> @Sr71: ..........
> 
> Bei deiner Größe solltest du beachten, das das Wilson mit seinem "virtuellen" Sitzwinkel, den Sattel etwas weiter hinten hat. Bei der Fanes wird der Fahrer etwas weiter übers Tretlager geschoben, damit er mittiger ist (Sitzrohrwinkel m 74°, L 75°). Das minimal längere OR, sollte ja noch locker durch den Vorbau angepaßt werden.




@SR 71
im Vergleich Fanes in Xl mit meinem Liteville 901 in Xl, könnte ich auch Locker die Fanes in XXL Fahren, dann hätte ich in etwa die gleiche Sitzposzion wie auf dem 901 (Arsch sehr weit über dem HR) , obwohl in Xl die Oberrohrlängen nur um 1 cm abweichen (Fanes ist kürzer) Das Fanes ist aber "bequemer" und verspielter zu fahren, aufgrund der aufrechten Sitzposition. Ich denke ein L passt besser (meine Frau mit 176 fährt ein M, mit 70 mm Vorbau und das ist fast an der Grenze zu passt noch)


----------



## N-Rico (25. Juli 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> das muss ich überprüfen, denke aber es wird zu end für die reifenfreiheit und dann müsste auch eine extra schweißlehre angefertigt werden...das wird alles zu teuer. durch die radstandsverstellung lässt es sich ja an die größen anpassen und allen kann ich es eh nicht recht machen...sorry



Ok, trotzdem Danke für die Antwort. 426 mm ist ja relativ kurz, vielleicht passt es ja auch, das beeinflusst sich ja alles gegenseitig bei den Geometrien, vllt gleichen der kurze Reach und das tiefe Tretlager Einiges aus.

Würde nur ungern auf ein anderes Pferd setzen, wegen der degressiven Dämpferanlenkung, das ist perfekt. Werde dann hier nochmal wegen einer Probefahrt anfragen wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juli 2011)

Hi ollo, was meinst du mit fast an der Grenze? Fast zu klein? Da sollte bei 1,8 cm ein L ok sein, oder? Auf dem 901 brauche ich auch ehr L äks M


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

Ollo ist glaub ich was größer. Bei 185cm finde ich L prima.


----------



## bastelfreak (25. Juli 2011)

Ollo ist riesig


----------



## Piefke (25. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,78 m ein M und das passt für mich perfekt, wobei ich eher kurze und wendige Rahmen liebe.
Bei 1,87 m ist ein M zu klein.


----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hi ollo, was meinst du mit fast an der Grenze? Fast zu klein? Da sollte bei 1,8 cm ein L ok sein, oder? Auf dem 901 brauche ich auch ehr L äks M




auf Ihrem 301 in M sitzt sie etwas gestreckter bei gleicher Vorbaulänge, das Fanes in M ist bedingt auch durch den steileren Sitzwinkel dann etwas "Sitz-kürzer" (und mit einem 100mm Vorbau um die Position wie auf dem 301 hinzu bekommen Suboptimal) , so das Sie auch locker ein Fanbes in L fahren könnte. Aber da das Fanes eher für Bergab als für die Hetzt durch den Wald gedacht ist, kommt ihr das etwas kürzere und aufrechte Sitzen Bergauf und auch sonst entgegen, mir im übrigen auch   

ich selber spiele bei der Größe in der 1,95 Liga


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin nur etwas ängstlich, da mir das Torque in m zu kurz war und ich sehr gebuckelt darauf Sitze. Deswegen habe ich mir für meine 180 eines in L und Höhe m bestellt. Aber das sollte dann ja passen ohne das ich wieder die Schultern und den Nacken total verspannt habe


----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur etwas ängstlich, da mir das Torque in m zu kurz war und ich sehr gebuckelt darauf Sitze. Deswegen habe ich mir für meine 180 eines in L und Höhe m bestellt. Aber das sollte dann ja passen ohne das ich wieder die Schultern und den Nacken total verspannt habe




jup das wird passen. Wenn Du im Sitzbereich einen großen Verstellbereich haben willst (falls es Dir zu  Kurz oder doch ein Tick zu lang ist), kauf Dir eine Syntace P 6 Sattelstütze, die ist zwar nicht gekröpft (braucht sie auch nicht) , hat aber eine sehr lange Aufnahmefläche / Sattelverschiebebereich, so zu sagen Sitzpositionen Feintuning ohne gleich den Vorbau zu erneuern

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1603


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juli 2011)

Wobei ein hardtail mit ähnlichen Geodaten wie das fanes in L sehr gut passte. Bis auf die Höhe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. Juli 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Wobei ein hardtail mit ähnlichen Geodaten wie das fanes in L sehr gut passte. Bis auf die Höhe.....


 
du bist es doch probegefahren...in Large mit Medium sitzrohr...und alles war gut.
BTW dein rahmen ist fertig geschweißt. jetzt warte ich nur auf frästeile für andere rahmen und dann geht deins zum temper und beschichten.

derjü


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, du hast recht. Das ist nur Vorfreude die ich durch Stress mit Zweifel verwechsel. ;0)
Dabei war ich als Kind vor weihnachten immer so ruhig.....
Meine stimme zum Meilenstein ist auch als Vorschuss raus!


----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Das ist nur Vorfreude die ich durch Stress mit Zweifel verwechsel. ;0)
> ......!




Du brauchst Ablenkung.......Fanes und Gewicht  kleines XL update 
15,7 Kg mit Farbe und Maxxis, heute noch mal den Sattel und die Reifen gewechselt, macht 15,3 Kg..........so jetzt noch mal Farbe runter (theoretisch) ca. 150g macht dann 15,15 ............vielleicht doch noch ne XTR Kurbel .....14,98.....anderen LR Satz 14,78 und dann noch ohne Pedale gewogen 14,3 Kg .............ach und der Dämpfer wäre auch noch eine Option macht  14,06 Kg 

hab ich doch glatt die neuen Druckstreben unterschlagen ...13,9 Kg geht doch mit SUB 14


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juli 2011)

Gute Idee! Ich gehe schon mal ans Gewichtsparen


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

EeeK, Bornheim bei Bonn?
Noch ne Fanes hier? Wenn du eine L Fanes nochmal proberollen willst...

gruß 
volker


----------



## Michael140 (25. Juli 2011)

Genau dort. Und wo steht deines?


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

Nah am Bonner Zentrum.


----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

Montag und Regen immer ein guter Basteltag 

DH Schlappen drauf und ein neues Farbliches Teil um die ca. 90g....jetzt ist es Bike Attack Fertig mit satten 16,1 Kg 








 



mal sehen wie sich das Teil schlägt, Vorwärts- und Rückwärts-Treten ohne zu sich zu verhaspeln geht schon mal


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

Lecker Mäuschen!

Wie haste denn die Kefü gefertigt, und was ist das für ein Röllchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2011)

viel wichtiger is die Frage:

wo kommt das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe her?

PS: meine Fresse, was soll der Rosenthal-Kuchenteller an der Kurbel?
da gibts echt NUR schöneres...


----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Lecker Mäuschen!
> 
> Wie haste denn die Kefü gefertigt, und was ist das für ein Röllchen?




die erste oder zweite oder dritte Variante  

Den Winkel habe ich aus einem Schreibtischverlängerungs Vierkantrohr eines Schwedischen Möbelhauses gesägt, einfacher wäre ein 3 mm Winkeleisen mit 40 x 30 mm oder ein 3 mm Blech was dann noch abgekantet werden muß.....am aller schönsten wäre das ganze aus Alu  
Das Röllchen ist aus der Industriemontage für Verkettungen (da laufen / rutschen Normaler weise Teile an Dreh- oder Fräsmaschinen drauf ran)  , sehr Leicht laufend (habe je Seite ein Kugellager) und da sie mit einem Gewindestift versehen sind lassen sie sich gut verschrauben. wenn die Kette das Röllchen nicht zum Rollen bringt kann sie immer noch rüberrutschen. Das Röllchen könnte zwar gut 5 mm breiter sein, aber so passt es ......mal sehen wie lange sich alles dreht und nach der Eurobike wird es sicher auch wieder neues zu kaufen geben......hörte ich vom Vögelchen


----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> viel wichtiger is die Frage:
> 
> wo kommt das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe her?
> 
> ...




mußt du mal deinen Hocker auf den Kopf stellen, Normal sind da zwei Gewinde von Jürgen rein geschnitten worden..........schnauze wegen dem Porzellan  , den sollte eigentlich die Holde bekommen, aber neinnnnn es mußten ja unbedingt wieder grüne Pedale ran und somit hat sie meinen schönen schwarzen Ratze Fatze Basher und der weiße war schon bezahlt und hat natürlich auch gleich nen Kratzer bekommen, nix Umtausch


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> die erste oder zweite oder dritte Variante



Ja kenn ich! Als das erste und das zweite Carbonteil nicht klappte, bin ich dazu übergegangen, beide zusammenzukleben, zum dritten Proto. 
Hab das aber alles um eine normale Kefürolle drumherum gebastelt.

ABER: ich mag es. Sehr ruuhig das ganze, im Vergleich zur normalen tretlager kefü, hält die Kettenstreben Kefü, dauerhaft die Spannung, auch bei tiefem Einfedern.


----------



## VoikaZ (25. Juli 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur etwas ängstlich, da mir das Torque in m zu kurz war und ich sehr gebuckelt darauf Sitze. Deswegen habe ich mir für meine 180 eines in L und Höhe m bestellt. Aber das sollte dann ja passen ohne das ich wieder die Schultern und den Nacken total verspannt habe



Hi,

keine Sorge, das paßt schon. Ich bin ebenfalls 1,80 m und haben ebenfalls mein Fanes in L mit M-Sitzrohr, einfach perfekt 
Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoß 

schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Maui (25. Juli 2011)

Bei 169 cm ist da S noch okay oder schon M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murx (26. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Montag und Regen immer ein guter Basteltag
> 
> DH Schlappen drauf und ein neues Farbliches Teil um die ca. 90g....jetzt ist es Bike Attack Fertig mit satten 16,1 Kg
> 
> ...



Hm -
Ganz hübsch, aber das sieht irgendwie falsch aus ? Da wird dir die Kette Richtung
Tretlager abfliegen ? Wenn du den winkel um 180 Grad drehst koennte es aber klappen ... ?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

@ollo: tolles Rad ! Porzellan ist immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## Piefke (26. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine Eigenbau-Kefü:


----------



## ollo (26. Juli 2011)

Murx schrieb:


> Hm -
> Ganz hübsch, aber das sieht irgendwie falsch aus ? Da wird dir die Kette Richtung
> Tretlager abfliegen ? Wenn du den winkel um 180 Grad drehst koennte es aber klappen ... ?




hm.....die Befürchtung hatte ich auch. Die Kette hat an sich genug Spannung durch die Rolle und wird straff auf die Kettenblätter gedrückt. Selbst beim Rückwärtstreten bleibt sie drauf, einzig vorne klein und hinten groß ist grenzwertig. Mal sehen wenn es rumpelig wird ob sie dann immer noch hält. für ein "Fangblech" auf der Innenseite ist irgendwie nicht genug platz.


@san andreas.....eigentlich sollte es an das schwarze Rad meiner Frau, nun hab ich das Ding an der Backe, für die Teilekiste noch zu neu .......aber ist ja bald wieder Blow out bei den Shops, da wird sich was zum tauschen finden


@ Piefke
2,4 oder 2,25 Ardent ?.......beim 2,4 Onza wird es eng an den Stollen wenn ich das Teil umdrehen würde


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juli 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein 2.4er Ardent.Wenn sich die Kefü einfach an der Kettenstrebe direkt runterzieht, ist da genug Platz, auch innen, nach außen wollte ich den Haltearm nicht setzen, damit man nicht mit dem Fuß drankommt. Außerdem kann die Kette nicht nach innen weg, und wenn man den Haltearm nach an den Bash biegt, kann die Kette auch nicht nach außen weg.


----------



## Piefke (26. Juli 2011)

2,4er Ardent
leichte Schleifspuren sind schon am Blech, aber nur minimal.
So kann die Kette aber nirgendwo hin.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2011)

so schöne räder/rahmen hier...  doch die bastel KeFü´s sind alle grausig. (sorry) 
dabei gibt es doch mitlerweile gute+günstige schaltbare KeFü´s. 







übrigens... eine super bewertung+test hat das  Fanes Rad in der Freeride hingelegt. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jürgen. 
bei zeiten plaudern wir wieder.


----------



## ollo (26. Juli 2011)

@khujand

wo Du recht hast hast Du recht, aberrrrrrr wir haben ja alle auf die Alutechlösung gewartet, zwei Gewinde sind auch schon in der Kettenstrebe vorhanden, wozu also noch Tretlagerklemmung oder ISCG Montage. So wie ich Jürgen verstanden habe wird er nichts eigenes Anbieten, sondern auf einen anderen Hersteller zurückgreifen, da soll aber erst was nach der EB kommen....... by the way wenn ich einen Fräser hätte würde das Ding auch schöner aussehen, hab ich aber nicht, sondern nur nen tollen Rasenmäher, summa sumarum Rasen schön Kefü so lala


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juli 2011)

Himmel, die KefÃ¼ kann so lumpig aussehen wie sie will, hinten rum gefÃ¼hrt und mit Rolle sieht man davon gar nichts. Mit 7g Eigengewicht bei 10â¬ Geldeinsatz dem vielleicht vorhandenen BastelspaÃ ist sie dann doch konkurrenzlos zu gekauften SelbstbaulÃ¶sungen.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Himmel, die Kefü kann so lumpig aussehen wie sie will,



an so einem geilen Rahmen... ne is klaa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (26. Juli 2011)

sodelle mein fanes ist auch bestellt und fliegt hoffentlich noch diese woche ein ! Dürfte dann wohl der leichteste sein , gr s und gebürstet ! Kanns kaum erwarten ihn aufzubauen !


----------



## SR--71 (26. Juli 2011)

...mal eine Zwischenfrage an die erfahrenen Selbstaufbauer....

Wie ist das mit der Umwerfermontage?

Kann man einen 4 Jahre alten E-Type einfach mit seinen 2 Schräubchen von der Grundplatte lösen, um ihn dann am Fanes zu befestigen oder braucht man  da was "moderneres"...

SR--71


----------



## kopis (26. Juli 2011)

@SR- - 71

ja passt !


----------



## ollo (26. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> an so einem geilen Rahmen... ne is klaa.



ich werd es mal in Alu machen lassen........für die Feingeiste  ......Selbst gebaut und trotzdem ausgehfein



@ Mr Beasto

wir sind gespannt  < 13,7 Kg aber voll abfahrtstauglich


----------



## Mr.Beasto (26. Juli 2011)

ne , so leicht wirds dann nicht !  Wird mit hs und ner 66 und freeridetauglichen Reifen aufgebaut ! brauch was zum Bergab sorglos ballern und angenehm 1000hm und mehr hochzuradeln ! Auf den trails die ich vor meiner Haustür habe ist man gewillt auchmal den dhler auszupacken ! Aber so 15,5 wirds werden !


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Frage:
160er Deville (baut 5mm länger als Lrik U-Turn) oder Lyrik U-Turn macht wohl am Fanes keinen Sinn von wegen Trettlager oder fährt das jemand?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> sodelle mein fanes ist auch bestellt und fliegt hoffentlich noch diese woche ein !


----------



## ollo (27. Juli 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hi,
> Frage:
> 160er Deville (baut 5mm länger als Lrik U-Turn) oder Lyrik U-Turn macht wohl am Fanes keinen Sinn von wegen Trettlager oder fährt das jemand?



siehe Beitrag 2662 Seite 107 

und ins Tretlager passen beide nicht  ......aber das war wohl nicht Deine wirklich Frage oder ???

die 160 mm Deville hat 545 (die 170/ 555) und die Lyrik 565 ( soweit ich das finden konnte) .

Das Tretlager ist Tief und irgendwann bleibt man mit jeder Kurbel an einer Wurzel / Stein hängen  an sich ist die Umgewöhnung an ein etwas tieferes Tretlager schnell passiert und dann ist es wie ...wie ... ja wie Früher  
Den etwas tieferen Schwerpunkt wirst Du aber als Ausgleich für das ein oder andere mal "an der Wurzel lang geschabt" bei der nächsten Abfahrt lieben.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Juli 2011)

Also die beiden Gabeln im 160er Bereich liegen bei 545mm. Die Lyrik kannst aber mittels Spacer noch auf eine 170mm Uturn umabuen, dann haste dei 555mm. EInfach mal ausprobieren, bei der 160er Gabel, kannst von 0,5° steileren WInkeln rechnen, vielleicht paßt es ja trotzdem, einfach mal ausprobieren, was einem besser liegt. An der Tretlagerhöhe tut sich da nicht viel, das sind gerade mal ein paar mm Unterschied, da spiel die Haltung des Fahrer eine größere Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Juli 2011)

Meine Deville hat halt 550 und die Lyrik 160 eben nur 545...anyway.

@Ollo
Ich sehe im Album,durolux,Storm und Deville "probiert"
Die Deville paßt am besten zum hinterbau mit Vivid Air?

Welche Rahmengröße hast du...16,xkg scheint mir ein wink viel,außer es wäre l,XL oder eben XXL, als auch das die Onzas so viel ausmachen.


----------



## ollo (27. Juli 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Meine Deville hat halt 550 und die Lyrik 160 eben nur 545...anyway.
> 
> @Ollo
> Ich sehe im Album,durolux,Storm und Deville "probiert"
> ...





.........
Der Aufbau im Moment mit 16,01 Kg (mit der Durolux dann 16,7) kommt alleine durch die Onzas DH xyz sonst was, die haben im Gegensatz zu den Maxxis die ich im Erstaufbau drauf hatte gut 200- 250 g mehr pro Stück (da wog das ganze 15,7), wenn ich die  Onzas FR in 2,25 drauf packe, liege ich mit dem leichteren Sattel bei gut 15,3 Kg  (die Kefü hat auch noch mal 90-100g, wären dann 15,2 Kg) bei Rahmengr. XL  in Farbe 

Wie schon geschrieben, lässt sich der Rahmen auch knapp unter 14 Kg Aufbauen ohne große Einschränkungen


----------



## trailterror (27. Juli 2011)

@jürgen und schlabbelouis (sorry, falls ich den nick falsch geschrieben hab  )

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem hervorragenden test 

Ich gönne es euch beiden vom ganzen herzen 

Danke wegen der taboulosen, offenen und ehrlichen form der forendiskussion eurerseits. Solche typen wie ihr sollten belohnt werden und zwar haufenweise. Eure charakterliche art in diesem kommerziellen haifischbecken sollte die leute in ihrem idealismus stärken.

Cheeeeerz, haut rein, mit gutem gewissen


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Juli 2011)

@Ollo

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen welche der 3 Gabeln nun am besten zum Hinterbau....eine Deville habe ich ja wie gesagt selbst,RST ist nicht mein Ding,die Duro wäre allerdings eine Variante,statt der Lyrik

Vermutlich werde ich erstmal die Deville rein packen,dann die Lyrik und wenns zu steil ist eine TAD ordern.

Lt Jürgen dauerts aber mit den nächsten Rahmen noch etwas


----------



## SPIROW (28. Juli 2011)

moin
so so nach langer mitleserei (& nachdem mir des fanes in der FREERIDE übern weg lief...) meld ich mich auch mal

hier mei vorläufige aufbauliste:

einsatzbereich: hauptsächlich gelände up&downhill bisserl/wenig bikepark

Rahmen: fanes M schwarz elox (für 180cm & 92kg)

Steuersatz: Acros AiSX-22 angleset

Lenker: alutech dh 760mm

Sattelstütze: rs Reverb 31,6mm /reverb stealth ( sobald frei verfügbar)

Dämpfer: Manitou revox pro 216mm <- va wegen optik & einstelloptionen
rs vivid air? kenn mich damit net so aus

Federgabel: bin ich noch bisserl unschlüssig: rs totem rc2l schwarz (wär vorhanden) 

rs boxxer passt nich für rad/ einsatzzweck oder?

bremsen: vorn wie hinten avid core 203er (vorhanden)

kurbel: hammerschmidt fr (hab kei lust mehr auf kettenspringerl & klemmerlis)

Schaltung: sram x9 2*9 gang

schaltwerk: sram x9 mittellang
Kette: sram pc 991

Laufrad: easton havoc

Reifen: big betty oder onza ibex

meine fragen wärn, da des mei erster komplett-selbstaufbau wird: passt da alles? beisst sich was? gibts alternativen zu den teilen?


----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

bei ner Hammerschmidt solltest Du mit nem Shortcage auskommen...
Ist die Gabel nicht ein wenig Overdressed? Würde die Lyrik empfehlen... aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.. wenn Du nicht nur im Park rumballerst sollte die es doch tun, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPIROW (28. Juli 2011)

welche? de boxxer? glaub ich auch  hatte se angeführt weil ich nich ganz sicher war was deren genaues einsatzgebiet is... die totem hab ich wie gesagt schon

muss ich bei der hammerschmidt iwas besonders beachten?


----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

das kann ich nicht beantworten.. hatte ne 2fach Kurbel drauf...
aber es gibt hier glaube ich genug Leute, die ein fahren und dir sicher weiterhelfen...


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Juli 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden der einen Bronze Eloxierten Fanes Rahmen geordert hat?

Würde gerne einmal einen auf einem Bild sehen, auf der Sauseite habe ich nichts gefunden an Bildern...und hier auch nicht...

UPDATE: Den gibts wohl auch nicht mehr, hätte schwören können das er einmal auswählbar war.


----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Ollo
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich wissen welche der 3 Gabeln nun am besten zum Hinterbau....eine Deville habe ich ja wie gesagt selbst,RST ist nicht mein Ding,die Duro wäre allerdings eine Variante,statt der Lyrik
> 
> ...





Natürlich ....ein kurzes Fazit, Deville passt bis jetzt am besten


----------



## mane87 (28. Juli 2011)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden der einen Bronze Eloxierten Fanes Rahmen geordert hat?
> 
> Würde gerne einmal einen auf einem Bild sehen, auf der Sauseite habe ich nichts gefunden an Bildern...und hier auch nicht...



Hab meine Fanes ja eigentlich in bronze geordert, bin auf anraten vom Jü aber wieder davon abgekommen.

Er meinte, dass er vor ei paar tagen erst 2 hardtails in bronze bekommen hätte, diese aber gar nicht gut ausgesehen haben!

Aber klär das bitte mit dem jürgen ab, falls du wirklich starkes interessa an einen bronzenen rahmen haben solltest, er ist ja immer sehr hilfsbereit !


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2011)

Von fb


> neues Fanes Puzzelteilchen...







Irre ich mich oder ist das die Kreuzung von Unter-Sattelrohr. dann wirds wohl das Rahmenbauteil für das hier sein, uiuiui!!!! Das wäre wildsau cool.


----------



## SPIROW (28. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> @SPIROW
> 
> wirklich ein M Rahmen ?? selbst die Freeride schreibt M bis max 178, es sei den Du stehst auf kleine Rahmen (da wird es im Uphill nicht mehr so schön). Vorbau und Länge ???
> Die Totem ist doch Ok, bei der Boxxer...... es gibt Menschen die Fahren damit Spitzkehrentouren, jeder nach seinem Gusto. Der Vivid passt sehr gut, ebenso der Roco WC Air. Bei den Reifen .....hm, ich bin Onza Fan, dem Maxxis sehr ähnlich, aber immer einen Tick leichter und Preiswerter, Schwalbe ist mir persönlich zu Ballonig und bei unter 2 Bar werden sie bei Ü 90 Kg schwammig (meine Erfahrung). Bei der Bremse solltest Du auch mit hinten 180 / vorne 203 auskommen (bei meinen 105 kg geht das Tadellos)


 
wär ein L bei grad mal 2 cm mehr (178 zu 180cm) passender?

vorbau: dacht ich nehm erst mal den alutech 1 1/8" 60mm & 75mm
als basis probier die aus & guck welcher mir ergonomischer is
 kann sowas nich im kopp entscheiden m uss es ein fach ma aufner teststrecke in den pfoten gehabt haben um zu wissen obs was is oder nich

passt der manitou revox nich? worin unterscheiden sich denn de rexox de rs vivid air & de rocco wc air?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2011)

Klar paßt der Revox, nur wird  dir keiner sagen könenn wie die alle im Vergleich in der Fanes sind, da man ja nicht alle Nase lang nen neuen Dämpfer kauft. Prinzipiell machste mit den genannten nichts falsch. Boxxer würde ich aber auch eher sein lassen Totem oder Lyrik taugen auch. L Fände ich auch etwas passender, mit nem 50-60mm Vorbau.


----------



## radjey (28. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Von fb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie funktioniert das eigtl. bei einem Fully?
Beim Piniongetriebe sind An- und Abtrieb ja konzentrisch gelagert. Also hätte man dann wieder irgendwelche Kettenspanner, da man die Lagerung des Hinterbaus ja nicht auch noch um den Tretlagerbereich basteln kann?


----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> wär ein L bei grad mal 2 cm mehr (178 zu 180cm) passender?
> 
> vorbau: dacht ich nehm erst mal den alutech 1 1/8" 60mm & 75mm
> als basis probier die aus & guck welcher mir ergonomischer is
> ...




ja, gerade 2 cm können über Top oder naja entscheiden. Im Fanes Sitz und steht man eh recht Zentral (also kurz)........Probefahrt


@Moonboot 
ich denke auch es ist was für die Pinion.....da hatte der Dunkle Lord auch drauf getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2011)

Dem Pinion-Tipp würde ich mich auch anschließen...
sehr lecker 
(zum Anschauen)


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Juli 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Hab meine Fanes ja eigentlich in bronze geordert, bin auf anraten vom Jü aber wieder davon abgekommen.
> 
> Er meinte, dass er vor ei paar tagen erst 2 hardtails in bronze bekommen hätte, diese aber gar nicht gut ausgesehen haben!
> 
> Aber klär das bitte mit dem jürgen ab, falls du wirklich starkes interessa an einen bronzenen rahmen haben solltest, er ist ja immer sehr hilfsbereit !



Thx, dachte mir an für sich das hier Bronze schick ausschaut  na ich frage mal nach vielleicht hat er ja auch Bilder von der Farbe...!


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigtl. bei einem Fully?
> Beim Piniongetriebe sind An- und Abtrieb ja konzentrisch gelagert. Also hätte man dann wieder irgendwelche Kettenspanner, da man die Lagerung des Hinterbaus ja nicht auch noch um den Tretlagerbereich basteln kann?



Nu, der Hot chili Proto hatte noch diesen üseligen Rohloff Kettenspanner dran, das wäre nicht die top Lösung, aber man würde immerhin Gewicht an der Nabe verlieren und hätte immer noch den Vorteil der Masseverteilung.
Ansonsten, hatte wir mal über sein top secret projekt gesprochen, so gut das geht, wenn man nichts sagen will, das wird schon komplex das Rädchen, mit ein paar ordentlichen Griffen in die Trickkiste.



Kurtchen schrieb:


> Thx, dachte mir an für sich das hier Bronze schick ausschaut  na ich frage mal nach vielleicht hat er ja auch Bilder von der Farbe...!



Der Jü hat da durchaus einen gewissen Anspruch, und ne Eloxierung ist halt ne schwierige Sache(grob, je heller die Farbe desto räudiger wirds). Ich fand Elox Rahmen ja auch durchaus ansprechend, vor geraumer Zeit, aber wenn man dann mal alle Farben gesehen hat und mal näher ran geht und mal ganz ehrlich zu sich ist...kann man Jü verstehen.
Sorry Nuts, gruselig.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigtl. bei einem Fully?
> Beim Piniongetriebe sind An- und Abtrieb ja konzentrisch gelagert. Also hätte man dann wieder irgendwelche Kettenspanner, da man die Lagerung des Hinterbaus ja nicht auch noch um den Tretlagerbereich basteln kann?



das Kettenspannen kann man dann doch (wie beim Motorrad) mit entsprechenden einstell- und verstellbaren Ausfallenden erledigen


----------



## radjey (28. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das Kettenspannen kann man dann doch (wie beim  Motorrad) mit entsprechenden einstell- und verstellbaren Ausfallenden  erledigen


nicht, wenn die Kettenstrebe nicht auch konzentrisch zum Abtriebsritzel ist (beim Eingelenker)


Moonboot42 schrieb:


> das wird schon komplex das Rädchen, mit ein paar ordentlichen Griffen in die Trickkiste.


okay, dann warte ich gespannt auf weitere Puzzelteile


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juli 2011)

**** wenn der jü n pinionfanes 
baut
muss ich wohl ne bank überfallen
ich bin mal gespannt wo das preislich liegt

am rande ich bin 1,81 und fahre einen m rahmen mit s sitzrohr geht gut
zur zeit mehr touren


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> nicht, wenn die Kettenstrebe nicht auch konzentrisch zum Abtriebsritzel ist (beim Eingelenker)
> 
> okay, dann warte ich gespannt auf weitere Puzzelteile



Bazinga, Ob er um den Kettenspanner rumkommt ist echt ne interessante Frage, aber es gibt auch auch welche, die die Bodenfreiheit nicht einschränken


----------



## Osti (28. Juli 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> am rande ich bin 1,81 und fahre einen m rahmen mit s sitzrohr geht gut zur zeit mehr touren




bin auch 1,82 und habe ein M Rahmen mit 60mm Vorbau und das passt mir perfekt. Für alpine Touren fahre ich damit auch längere Strecken und Hm bergauf.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Der Jü hat da durchaus einen gewissen Anspruch, und ne Eloxierung ist halt ne schwierige Sache(grob, je heller die Farbe desto räudiger wirds). Ich fand Elox Rahmen ja auch durchaus ansprechend, vor geraumer Zeit, aber wenn man dann mal alle Farben gesehen hat und mal näher ran geht und mal ganz ehrlich zu sich ist...kann man Jü verstehen.
> Sorry Nuts, gruselig.



sind denn beim Fanes bis jetzt überhaupt andere Eloxfarben als schwarz unterwegs ?

Die Farbe von Nuts finde ich an sich nicht schlecht. Nur die dunklen Schweißnähte sehen zumindest auf den Bildern komisch aus
müsste man wohl mal in natura gesehen haben
wie macht das Nicolai ? 
bei denen sind die Schweißnähte farblich IMHO doch immer gleich mit der Elox Rohrfarbe, oder ?

Wie ist das mit den matten Pulver Farben, wie aufdringlich machen sich da Gebrauchsspuren optisch bemerkbar ?
Denn zumindest glänzende Lack und Pulver Farben sehen ja leider meist schon nach ein paar Wochen artgerechter Haltung auch nicht mehr "schön" aus. Und alles mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abkleben kann es auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> **** wenn der jü n pinionfanes
> baut
> muss ich wohl ne bank überfallen
> ich bin mal gespannt wo das preislich liegt
> ...



 und @ Osti.........in echt und ihr kommt sehr gut damit klar beim Touren ...... ich halt mich raus, da könnt ihr SPIROW besser weiterhelfen, ......... wieder mal so ein M geht L geht auch und  die Probefahrt bringt erst die Erleuchtung


----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Wie ist das mit den matten Pulver Farben, wie aufdringlich machen sich da Gebrauchsspuren optisch bemerkbar ?
> Denn zumindest glänzende Lack und Pulver Farben sehen ja leider meist schon nach ein paar Wochen artgerechter Haltung auch nicht mehr "schön" aus. Und alles mit Steinschlagschutzfolie abkleben kann es auch nicht sein.




wollte auch erst ein Matt haben, Jürgen hat mit aber überzeugt ein Seidenmatt zu nehmen und das sieht immer noch sehr gut aus und ist Pflegeleichter als ein Matt oder Glänzend


----------



## SPIROW (28. Juli 2011)

so den scho ma vielen dank für die bisgherigen hilfreichen winke

hab mei liste nochma überdacht (änderungen in blau)

einsatzbereich: hauptsächlich gelände up&downhill bisserl/wenig bikepark

Rahmen: fanes L schwarz elox (für 180cm & 92kg)  oder doch m? glaub da hilft alles nix  ne probefahrt wird wohl gemacht werden müssen... wenns soweit is *vorfreu*

Steuersatz: Acros AiSX-22 angleset

Lenker: alutech dh 760mm

Sattelstütze: rs Reverb 31,6mm /reverb stealth ( sobald frei verfügbar)

Dämpfer: roco wc bzw tst / vivid r2c kann mich iwie nich zwischen luft & feder entscheiden

Federgabel: mei vorhandene rs totem

bremsen: vorn wie hinten avid core 203er (vorhanden)

kurbel, kurbelschaltung & kurbelachse: alutech hammerschmidt set

Schaltung für hinten: sram x9 9 gang

schaltwerk: sram x9 kurz
Kette: sram pc 991

Laufrad: easton havoc

Reifen: onza ibex

so nu zu den achsinlays: welche brauch ich denn für de easton havocs?


----------



## bastelfreak (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe schon einen älteren Cheap Trick Rahmen mit seidenmatten klarem Pulver über der Farbe und den Decals. Das Einzige was optische Spuren hinterlässt sind tiefe Kratzer und reibende Bowdenzüge und selbst da nur in geringem Maße.


----------



## SR--71 (28. Juli 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> bin auch 1,82 und habe ein M Rahmen mit 60mm Vorbau und das passt mir perfekt. Für alpine Touren fahre ich damit auch längere Strecken und Hm bergauf.



Genau so geht es mir auch. Da ich aus der DH-Ecke komme, bevorzuge ich auch recht kurze Geometrien....warum???...weil ich es einfach gewohnt bin und damit am meisten Spass habe.

Ich habe mit meinem eher kurzen DH-Bike schon viele tausend Höhenmeter bergauf zurückgelegt (hat sich halt so ergeben) und mir gefällt es mittlerweile bergauf sogar besser als mein altes (recht langes) 2004er Enduro in"L" mit 120mm Vorbau.

...was heisst das also....?

Alle Größenempfehlungen für unschlüssige Forumsuser sind eigentlich hinfällig. Man weiss häufig nicht, welche Geo die Leute gewohnt sind und womit sie sich wohl fühlen, ob sie lieber bergauf oder bergab fahren und sogar beim Begriff "bergab" gibt es unzählige Spielarten.
Der eine fühlt sich schon auf leicht abfälliger Strecke wie ein Worldcup Star, andere fahren mit ihrem "Enduro/Light FR" die DH-Strecken deutscher Bikeparks.

Das alles führt dann zu völlig gegensätzlichen Aussagen von " 1,76m Fahrergröße mit "M" und langem Vorbau ist grenzgängig" bis "1,85m Fahrergröße mit "M" und kurzem Vorbau ist perfekt."

Das ist für mich wie bei den häufigen Sattel-Diskussionen...im Endeffekt hilft wohl bei Neulingen im Endurobereich tatsächlich nur ausprobieren!

Erst wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzend den Lenker nicht mehr erreicht oder wenn die Knie den Lenker streifen, geht es wirklich nicht mehr...

SR-71


----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2011)

@SR--71

ja da hast Du war gesprochen, zu leicht lässt man sich verleiten in solch einer Entschiedenen Frage den Senf dazu zu geben.

@ SPIROW, hast Du die Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPIROW (28. Juli 2011)

wahrscheinlich nur eingeschränkt. oder wo könnt mer denn als hesse (dillenburg) ma n L & nen M rahmen ausprobieren?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2011)

Sr71 recht haste, man muß wissen, was man im Moment fährt und wo es hingehen soll! ich rede da auch eher von meiner Perspektive, kam von einem M rahmen, weil ich genau die Vorteile wollte die du ansprichst, bhab mich dann aber immer mehr an L rahmen gewöhnt, und will nu auch nicht mehr zurück. 

Bjoern_U, Nuts Rahmen ist da ein ein negativ Beispiel, man weiß aber auch nicht, was der Rahmenhersteller da so verwendet. N und Alutech sind beim selben Eloxierer, also hätte man auch die selbe Auswahl. Wen man genau hinschaut, sieht man auch bei den N farben was.  Wie mir jemand mal von Truvativ erzählt hat, ist sogar bei ungeschweißten Teilen aus der selben Charge, im selben Bad, das Ergebnis recht unterscheidlich.


----------



## Osti (28. Juli 2011)

ich hatte anfangs mal nen New Slayer mit 60xmm Oberrohrlänge, dass lag mir rückblickend betrachtet garnicht. Danach immer Räder mit 58xmm Oberrohr, dass passt mir perfekt, auch für eher touren-orientierte Sachen. Daher wusste ich auch ziemlich sicher, dass mir das Fanes passt. Die Geo-Daten sind ausser Lenkwinkel eh ziemlich nah am Fusion Freak, von daher habe ich nur die Geo verglichen und Größe M stand fest.


----------



## Siggi81 (28. Juli 2011)

@Bjoern


Ich las mal irgendwo, dass diese unterschiedlichen Farben zustandekommen, wenn der Schweißdraht nicht dasselbe Material (bzw. Legierung) wie der Rahmen aufweist.
Nicolai wirds wahrscheinlich vom selben Hersteller beziehen und deshalb wirds dann passen.


----------



## SPIROW (29. Juli 2011)

hmm auf farcebook steht wenn ichs recht verstanden hab dass zusätzlich zur bisherigen fanses noch ne enduro-version kommt was isn an der anders & wann kommt die?

edit: oh seh grad da steht was von euro bike... also gibts die wohl frühestens im herbst...

na ja, denn weiss ich wenigstens wo ich am 3 september sein werde... 

abus   alutech    sram rock shocks avid    marzocchi  cannondale  canfield bros  rotwild   fox   rohlof   specialized   formula.. .. gutgefülltes programm..


----------



## Lasse (29. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> so nu zu den achsinlays: welche brauch ich denn für de easton havocs?



Wenn es die neuen sind, passen Maxle (135X12) und X-12 (142mm Breite) - die entsprechenden Hülsen liegen bei. Einfach umklicken.


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> hmm auf farcebook steht wenn ichs recht verstanden hab dass zusätzlich zur bisherigen fanses noch ne enduro-version kommt was isn an der anders & wann kommt die?




das wird eine Spezielle Version des Enduros, man munkelt mit Pinion Antrieb und wir dementsprechend teuer und speziell


----------



## SPIROW (29. Juli 2011)

ähm und wie funtzt son pinion ding ?
& is des de "einzige" neuerung? oder ändert sich was am rahmen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juli 2011)

http://www.pinion.eu/de/


----------



## SPIROW (29. Juli 2011)

klingt schon ma interresant & macht auchn gute & va stabile eindruck... werds mir auf de eurobike mal näher ansehen danke für den link  moonboot

wird so wie ichs schätze wahrscheinlich 1,5- doppelt soviel kosten wie de hammerschmidt fr.. hmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. Juli 2011)

damit wirst du nicht auskommen, Preis soll eher um 1200-1500Euro sein hab ich so läuten gehört...


----------



## lhampe (29. Juli 2011)

Pinion Getriebe im Fanes wär schon Endgeil. Supersaubere Optik, zentraler Schwerpunkt, schluß mit dem Kettenschaltungsscheiß. Mehrgewicht hin oder her. Reibung müßste man halt gucken... aber schon wieder so viel Geld ausgeben


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juli 2011)

naja nehmen wir mal 
1400 für den rahmen  
1500 fürs getriebe
 150 für die sondernabe hinten 
da wären wir so bei 3...euro

für ein nicolai  Nucleon AM
werden 4799 * aufgerufen (rahmenset)
mit dämpfer und sonder farben gehn da schnell 5400 über den tisch
siehe link
und das hat mich bisher immer abgeschreckt

naja warten wir mal bis zur eurobike


----------



## SPIROW (29. Juli 2011)

hat diese3 spezialversion ausser der pinionschaltung noch weitere besonderheiten?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juli 2011)

Das sieht man dann, es ist nichts raus. Jü macht daraus noch ein Geheimnis, aus gutem Grund, und auch Pinion war jetzt nur meine Vermutung, weil ich mich bei dem letzten Foto an die Pinion Platte aus dem Video von der EB10 erinnert gefühlt hab. Also einfach mal abwarten, oder wie Jü es sagt: alles wird gut.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juli 2011)

jo is alles nur vermutung und bilderdeuterei

sind ja nur noch 4 wochen bis zur eurobike 


so und jetzt mal los und die 170er kurbel abholen


----------



## SPIROW (29. Juli 2011)

mir fällt da grad was ein... mei totem mit 1 1/8" schaft passt doch in de gabelaufnahme vom fanes oder??


----------



## SR--71 (29. Juli 2011)

...klar.....mit dem dazu passenden Steuersatz, den Du zum Rahmen auch noch benötigst...

Gruß SR--71


----------



## zec (29. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> mir fällt da grad was ein... mei totem mit 1 1/8" schaft passt doch in de gabelaufnahme vom fanes oder??


Wie bereits gesagt, du nimmst einfach diesen Steuersatz mit dem 1 1/8" Gabelkonus und gut ist -> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu...XE-22-Steuersatz-tapered-fuer-Fanes::420.html

Und mein Fanes-Rahmen geht morgen auf die Reise und sollte somit nächste Woche ankommen  . Muss mal gleich anfangen das chirurgische Besteck für den Aufbau vorzubereiten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPIROW (29. Juli 2011)

also bräuchte ich für meine 1 1/8" den 1 1/8"?

& de tapered steuersatz wär demnach für konische 1,5" gabeln?


----------



## zec (29. Juli 2011)

Du kannst mit diesem Steuersatz aus dem Link sowohl Gabeln mit tapered Schaft (1,5" unten und 1 1/8" oben), als auch mit durchgehendem 1 1/8" Schaft fahren. Der Unterschied ist nur der Gabelkonus, den du je nach Gabelschaft aussuchen kannst - 1,5" für tapered und 1 1/8" für eben 1 1/8" Schaft.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juli 2011)

WhUA neues Bild!


----------



## der-gute (29. Juli 2011)

bekommt man rabatt auf eine fanes enduro pinion, wenn man ein fanes signature hat?

;-)


MACH ES ZU DEINEM PROJEKT!


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre für ein Modular Bike, wenn die Lagerpunte gleich blieben, könnte man einfach die Einzelteile tauschen! Heute hab ich mal Bock auf Pinion, zack den Hauptrahmen gewechselt.


----------



## KP-99 (29. Juli 2011)

...wie ist eigentlich der Verlauf der Hinterbaukennlinie in der 170mm Einstellung mit höherem Tretlager?

Bei Verwendung eines AngleSet könnte man die Differenz im Lenkwinkel leicht ausgleichen und hätte gleichzeitig (je nach Strecke sinnvoll) ein etwas höheres Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> ...wie ist eigentlich der Verlauf der Hinterbaukennlinie in der 170mm Einstellung mit höherem Tretlager?
> 
> Bei Verwendung eines AngleSet könnte man die Differenz im Lenkwinkel leicht ausgleichen und hätte gleichzeitig (je nach Strecke sinnvoll) ein etwas höheres Tretlager.



um wie viel mm höher ist ein etwas höheres Tretlager ca.


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> WhUA neues Bild!




da weiß ich jetzt aber jemanden der eine Kiste Flens gewonnen hat.......weiß nur nicht mit wem er gewettet hat.........der Dunke Lord wußte schon beim ersten Bild was es wird


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juli 2011)

Wie es gab nen Kasten Flens zu gewinnen, dann hab ich im November die Idee gehabt!

Kennlinien und Geoveränderungs .pdf gibts hier


----------



## zec (29. Juli 2011)

Ouh, sehr geil. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollen einfach die "Innereien" der Pinion ohne Gehäuse in den Rahmen verpflanzt werden?


----------



## KP-99 (29. Juli 2011)

@ollo:

laut PDF gibt es ja 3 Einstellungen für den Hinterbau:

1. 170mm mit tiefem Tretlager

2. 170mm mit 11mm erhöhtem Tretlager (der Lenkwinkel ändert sich um etwas weniger als 1°, was man ja mit dem Angleset ausgleichen könnte).

3. 160mm

Dazu wird auch die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus angegeben, allerdings nur unterteilt in 170mm und 160mm.


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> @ollo:
> 
> laut PDF gibt es ja 3 Einstellungen für den Hinterbau:
> 
> ...





ah  OK, hatte an die Uphillverstellung und der Anhebung des Tretlagers keinen Gedanken mehr verschwendet.......inwieweit sich die Kennlinie verändert haben wohl auch Jürgen und Stefan nicht  mit kalkuliert (sonst würde es ja ein Blatt mit einer Bunten Linie mehr geben  ) , muß man ja erst mal drauf kommen die Uphilleinstellung für den "Downhill" zu nutzen und den Lenkwinkel mit dem Angleset zu korrigieren...... ne ne Ideen gibs


----------



## KP-99 (29. Juli 2011)

Das liegt auch nur daran, dass mein Bruder sein schon vorhandenes Angleset aus seinem vorherigem Rahmen mitbringt und für die Zeit der Umgewöhnung eine solche Einstellung fahren könnte (grundsätzlich kann man sicher auch sofort in der Standarteinstellung (170mm und flach) fahren, muß dann aber z.B. beim frühen Treten nach der Kurvenfahrt etwas aufpassen).

Habe aber gerade etwas zu diesem Thema gefunden, hier im Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7742559&postcount=253


----------



## ollo (30. Juli 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Das liegt auch nur daran, dass mein Bruder sein schon vorhandenes Angleset aus seinem vorherigem Rahmen mitbringt und für die Zeit der Umgewöhnung eine solche Einstellung fahren könnte (grundsätzlich kann man sicher auch sofort in der Standarteinstellung (170mm und flach) fahren, muß dann aber z.B. beim frühen Treten nach der Kurvenfahrt etwas aufpassen).
> 
> Habe aber gerade etwas zu diesem Thema gefunden, hier im Thread:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7742559&postcount=253





sieht ja nicht so schön aus die grüne Linie,....... wäre ja fast wie einen Geländewagen um 10 cm Tiefer zulegen, damit er besser in der Stadt fährt


----------



## KP-99 (30. Juli 2011)

Nee, da hast du etwas mißverstanden.

Es ist die blaue Linie (ebenso wie die rote kommen ca. 170mm heraus).

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis hat eine kleinere Schwankungsbreite, sprich eigentlich müßte die Kennlinie dann linearer werden.

Sieht mal nicht so schlecht aus.

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das nicht nötig (ausprobieren kann man es, umschrauben dauert vielleicht 2 min.).

Er wollte sich (wie einige hier) nicht sofort eine 170mm Kurbel holen und da das Angleset vorhanden ist, wäre eine solche Aktion innerhalb 2 min. erledigt, man hätte vollen Federweg, gleichen Lenkwinkel und ein um 11mm höheres Tretlager, an das man sich erstmal gewöhnen könnte.

So war es gedacht.....

Mal sehen, wie er sich entscheidet.

Grüße
Klaus-Peter


----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


>


 
schööön    is des schwarz oder schwarz eloxiert, ollo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juli 2011)

das ist schwarz elox.


----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

& des andere mit den grünen pedalen ebenso?


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juli 2011)

hä?

Edit: ah, ollos rädchen, auch schwarz elox, meins auch. Wenn du noch alle Details der Schweißnähte siehst, ist es kein gepulverter Rahmen, sondern pures Aluminium, schön eloxiert. Ein weiterer Vortel ist, daß das eine Schutzeloxierung ist und diese wesentlich dicker und beständiger als eine farbeloxierung ist.


----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

des hier meint ich


----------



## ollo (30. Juli 2011)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Nee, da hast du etwas mißverstanden.
> 
> Es ist die blaue Linie (ebenso wie die rote kommen ca. 170mm heraus).
> 
> ...




oh man ich muß zum Augenarzt und zur  Lesestunde  ......bin mal gespannt ob es in der Praxis so wird wie vorgestellt 



@Spirow,

beide die Du gepostet hast sind Schwarz Eloxal...... sieht in Natura sehr gut aus, da man die leichten Bürstspuren erkennen kann, ein Alutech halt


----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

ma ne frache.. bei den easton haovoc.. passt da nur die am-version?  
die downhill-version is ins fanes nich reinzubauen oder?


----------



## KP-99 (30. Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt nicht deinen ganzen Aufbau beobachtet, aber sind die Havoc preislich nicht recht ambitioniert?

Für den Preis würde ich mir von einem vernünftigem Laufradbauer einen Customsatz zusammen bauen lassen oder zumindest die Hope Hoops bevorzugen.

Hier bietet doch einer den Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow und neuen Hope Pro 2 Evo
für einen sehr vernünftigen Preis an, zumal er noch mehrmals abgedrückt wird:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/399725/cat/22 

Sollte nur mal ein Beispiel sein, kenne deinen genauen Anforderungen nicht.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

hatte die havocs hauptsächlich deshalb im sinn weil se am FREERIDE fanes dran waren & ich mich in sachen enduro/downhill-laufräder nich so de überblick hab


----------



## ollo (30. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> hatte die havocs hauptsächlich deshalb im sinn weil se am FREERIDE fanes dran waren & ich mich in sachen enduro/downhill-laufräder nich so de überblick hab



was für ein Ausfallende wird es denn ?? 135 x QR 5 oder 10, 135 x 10 Steckachse  , 135 x 12 , 142 x 12 ??

und dann kannst Du hier wunderbar zusammenstellen, mit Preisen, Gewichten und für den richtigen Einsatzzweck.......zumindest sind das schon mal sehr gute anhaltspunkte

http://r2-bike.com/laufrad/de/start.php?eg=2&step=first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

was sind denn de unterschiede? qr heisst soviel ich weiss schnellwechselspanner... sowas möchte ich nich.. dachte an 12 x 142..

edith: ok nu habischs werd mich ma bein alutech rädern umsehn

so denk ich werd die mx 36 in schwarz & 12x135mm dranbauen


----------



## Motivatus (30. Juli 2011)

Bräuchte mal eine Entscheidugshilfe bezüglich Dämpfer. 

Lieber Roco Air WC (Wusste garnicht dass es den als 216er gibt) oder Vivid Air? 

Die Downhilleigenschaften beider Dämpfer sind stark, mir geht es eher darum welchen ich so einstellen kann dass ich auch noch anständig bergauf komme(Ich hasse kleine Hebelchen die ich all 150m umlegen soll) Sprich einmal Setup rein und gesamte Tour glücklich, wer hat da Erfahrungen zu?


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juli 2011)

Spirow, haste nicht dickeres gefunden, eine weniger breite und schwere Felge häts doch auch getan.
Motivatus, schau dir mal den Bericht von Nuts in den MTB news an, da fährt er den RocoAir.

Zum Vivid air, den hab ich nun in seiner Einstellung schon seit Monaten unverändert und der Hinterbau neigt nicht zum Wippen, dabei hab ich nur genauestens mit den Zugstufen rumgespielt bei nur 3/10 klicks Druckstufe, also noch genug Verstellbereich um den Hinterbau tot zu machen. Also im großen und ganzen machst du mit Beiden keine großen Fehler.


----------



## Osti (30. Juli 2011)

muss auch noch mal was zum Monarch+ schreiben, anfangs war ich ja nicht sooo zufrieden, aber nachdem ich den Dämpfer 3 Tage durch den Bikepark geprügelt habe, hat er sich noch mal deutlich verbessert. Die Progression ist jetzt nicht mehr annähernd so groß wie am Anfang, ich kann den kompletten Federweg bei ca 30% Sag ausnutzen. Der Hinterbau war im Bikepark auf jeden Fall deutlich leistungsfähiger als die Totem, die ich heute endlich von ihrem Poploc erlöst habe  fühlt sich jetzt viel lebendiger an. Und ich bin immer noch hin und weg vom Fanes!


----------



## SPIROW (30. Juli 2011)

@ was wäre denn deine empfehlung?     
hmm was dickeres...  hätt hier noch ne alte achse rumfliegen allerdings vom kaliber 40...

@ dämpfer: nach all den klasse aufbau-bildern... ans fanes gehört (für mich) n federdämpfer ala roco coil tst!


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juli 2011)

Hope pro2 Hoops, wurde doch schon genant, ist in allen Achsvarianten umbaubar/bestellbar, leicht, solide und gibts mit genügend Felgen zur Auswahl( flow, ex500, EX721). 
Kommt halt drauf an, was du bisher so mit Felgen für Erfahrungen gemacht hast, und was du mit dem Aufbau so fahren willst, ist ja schon alles auf hardcore  getrimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (30. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> ma ne frache.. bei den easton haovoc.. passt da nur die am-version?
> die downhill-version is ins fanes nich reinzubauen oder?



Die Easton Havoc kommen mit den entsprechenden Hülsen für Maxle und X-12. Einfach umklicken. Sind sehr leicht (1770 Gramm), haben dabei aber breite Tubelessfelgen und sind voll bikeparktauglich. Im Testbike sind die Havoc FR verbaut.  Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Natürlich nicht billig, passen aber perfekt zum Einsatzbereich des Bikes. Edel verarbeitet!

Der Haven ist der AM/Enduro-Satz.


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> @ was wäre denn deine empfehlung?
> hmm was dickeres... hätt hier noch ne alte achse rumfliegen allerdings vom kaliber 40...
> 
> @ dämpfer: nach all den klasse aufbau-bildern... ans fanes gehört (für mich) n federdämpfer ala roco coil tst!


 

ich klink mich mal ein, der tst coil läuft super im fanes
und da du anscheinend wie ich nicht unbedingt wert auf ein niedriges gewicht legst, sag ich zu den laufrädern mal ex729 oder 721 auf hope pro2


----------



## SPIROW (31. Juli 2011)

hmm danke jonnyjape hab mir de modelle ma angesehen was isn der unterschied zwischen ex 729 disc & ex 823 disc?

blick bei den ganzen angaben nich so durch


----------



## Motivatus (31. Juli 2011)

Zur Farbwahl, tendiere ja zu Raw/ex aber wie sieht den Fanes Design aus?


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Juli 2011)

Fanes design, sind diese Pfeile auf dem Rahmen.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/shopnews.php?news_id=24&XTCsid=cb550f012f884df6559547911db48479

Lasse, nach zwei Jahren hab ichnun mal wieder ein Magain inne Hand gehalten, wenn man mal wieder unvoreingenommen an sowas rangeht, muß ich sagen, jefällt ma! Habs so Stückweise durchgelesen und es hat mich gut unerhalten. Auch eure Tests sind umfangreicher und gehaltvoller geworden, kommt mir zumindest so vor. Bin mal gespannt, aufs nächste Heft. 

Falls du noch ein paar Fotos von de Fanes in Action hast, nur her damit!


Hier noch ein Fahrer Bericht von der Porno Fanes.
http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/alutech_fanes


----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> hmm danke jonnyjape hab mir de modelle ma angesehen was isn der unterschied zwischen ex 729 disc & ex 823 disc?
> 
> blick bei den ganzen angaben nich so durch




die Welt ist eine Googel ... kennst doch bestimmt diese feine Suchmaschine, einfach mal Mavic Felgen eingeben und dann findest Du unter Umständen so was ......  

http://www.mavic.com/de/product/felgen/MTB/felgen

und was dich bei den ganzen werten der Felge besonders Interessieren sollte ist z.B. so was ETRO 559 x 19 ( die letzte Zahl gibt die Felgenweite an und auf eine 19 mm breite Felge wird schwerlich ein 2,5 Reifen passen, zumal nicht erkenntlich ist ob das nun das Innen oder Außenmaß ist) Deswegen Fahren z.B. viele die zwar sündteure ZTR Flow Felge, weil sie Leicht und breit genug auch für einen 2,5 Reifen ist.............. hast DU Dir in deinem Leben egal wie lang oder kurz das bis jetzt war, schon mal ein Rad selber aufgebaut ???


----------



## SPIROW (31. Juli 2011)

@ ollo: n rad komplett noch nicht bisher nur schaltungen & so um bzw aufgerüstet.. deshalb tendieren mei laufradkenntnisse gegen 0,

na jedenfalls vielen dank für deine mühen   werd mich in zukunft noch mehr einlesen bevor ich fragen stelle


----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> @ ollo: n rad komplett noch nicht bisher nur schaltungen & so um bzw aufgerüstet.. deshalb tendieren mei laufradkenntnisse gegen 0,
> 
> na jedenfalls vielen dank für deine mühen   werd mich in zukunft noch mehr einlesen bevor ich fragen stelle




das ist schon mal gut, darum ging es aber nicht Primär, sonder eher um "wie weit ist Dein Wissensstand, zur aktuellen Technik" damit ist es leichter Dir deine Fragen effektiver und für Dich besser verständlich zu beantworten......frei nach dem Motto, "muß man bei Adam und Eva Anfangen oder bewegst Du Dich schon im "wir sind auf dem Mond gelandet" Stadium"

Bei den Laufrädern gilt so ziemlich Grundsätzlich: je mehr Umbau Optionen Du auf verschiedene Standards hast und je leichter das Gesamtpaket, desto teurer sind sie in der Regel. Nimm einen Veltec V Two LR satz mit den SL Naben im x 12 Standard und einen ZTR Flow / DT Naben LR Satzt mal zum Vergleich ........DT Naben lassen sich auf OR/ 10 / 12 mm umbauen, sind leicht und haben mit dem neuen Sperrklinkensytem viel mehr Rastpunkte, die Flowfelge ist für Ihre Breite sehr leicht, verbunden mit teuren Sapim CX Ray Speichen, bekommt DU einen Teuren LR Satzt unter 1700g hin, der aber "Zukunfstoffen" im Achsystem ist.

Die Veltec sind schwerer und Preiswerter, die Sperrklinken Rastpunkte entsprechen einer Hope Nabe. Man kann die SL Naben zwar auch umbauen, aber nicht so einfach und nicht so vielseitig.  

Frage ist also, was willst Du fahren, was bringst Du selber an Systemgewicht mit und wie sieht dein Budget aus (deswegen ja auch die Seite zu r2 Bike, da wird Fahrergewicht und Einsatzzweck abgefragt und dann nur die möglichen LR Kombinationen Freigegeben)


----------



## SPIROW (31. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Frage ist also, was willst Du fahren


 
extremer leichtbau is fÃ¼r mich eher unwichtig woraufs mir ankommt sind stabile zÃ¤he laufrÃ¤der die auch ma den ein oder anderen fahrfehler oder "dotzer" & drop wegstecken, mit denen ich Ã¼ber dicke wurzelteppiche & gerÃ¶llpisten fahren kann 



ollo schrieb:


> was bringst Du selber an Systemgewicht mit


 
so 95 kg + ausrÃ¼stung summasummarum etwa 98kg 
des radgewicht muss ich noch zusammenrechnen



ollo schrieb:


> wie sieht dein Budget aus (deswegen ja auch die Seite zu r2 Bike, da wird Fahrergewicht und Einsatzzweck abgefragt und dann nur die mÃ¶glichen LR Kombinationen Freigegeben)


 
budget etwa 800â¬ fÃ¼r nen kompletten laufradsatz.


----------



## ktm 14 (31. Juli 2011)

Würde mir gerne ein Bike für AM/Enduro Einsätze aufbauen und bin dabei auf das Fanes gestoßen-das Bike hats mir einfach angetan.

Würde von euch gern wissen wie leicht eure Bikes sind, da ich auch gerne längere Touren mit ordentlichem Uphillanteil fahre und doch hoffe, dass das Fanes dazu zu gebrauchen-also es sollte auch mit solidem Aufbau nicht allzu schwer werden.
Mir gefallen die Aufbauten mit Totem und 170mm am Heck sehr gut, doch genau das stört mich auch irgendwie, da ich dabei an der Uphill-Tauglichkeit zu zweifeln beginne.
Wie seht ihr das bzw was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> extremer leichtbau is fÃ¼r mich eher unwichtig woraufs mir ankommt sind stabile zÃ¤he laufrÃ¤der die auch ma den ein oder anderen fahrfehler oder "dotzer" & drop wegstecken, mit denen ich Ã¼ber dicke wurzelteppiche & gerÃ¶llpisten fahren kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK .....ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich selber folgende LR SÃ¤tze bei ca. 105 Kg Aufbauen und eher MittelmÃ¤Ãiger Fahrweise.

Nabe Hope pro II X 12, Felge ZTR Flow, Speichen Sapim Race macht 1819g und 577,- , bei wahl der Sapim CX Ray Speichen wÃ¤ren es 1735g und 597,-

Alternativ, weil gleiche Sperrklinken Technik, aber nur ca. 20 g schwerer wie eine DT 240 Nabe, 
Nabe Veltec SL X 12, Felge ZTR Flow, Sapim CX RAy Speichen, macht 1697g und 547,- ..............bei Wahl der Sapim Race Speichen sind es ca. pro LR 42 g mehr 

VR Nabe jeweils 20 mm Steckachse


----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2011)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne ein Bike für AM/Enduro Einsätze aufbauen und bin dabei auf das Fanes gestoßen-das Bike hats mir einfach angetan.
> 
> Würde von euch gern wissen wie leicht eure Bikes sind, da ich auch gerne längere Touren mit ordentlichem Uphillanteil fahre und doch hoffe, dass das Fanes dazu zu gebrauchen-also es sollte auch mit solidem Aufbau nicht allzu schwer werden.
> Mir gefallen die Aufbauten mit Totem und 170mm am Heck sehr gut, doch genau das stört mich auch irgendwie, da ich dabei an der Uphill-Tauglichkeit zu zweifeln beginne.
> Wie seht ihr das bzw was sind eure Erfahrungen?




Kg sind bei diesem Rad eher Kopfsache, da es sehr Uphilltauglich ist, einzig wenn Du Vertriden gehst und das Rad mal 500 Hm rauftragen mußt, wird es komplizierter einen leichten sorglos Kompromiss zu finden 

lange Rede kurzer Sinn, auch mit Totem und Vivdi Air geht das Rad mehr als sehr gut die Bergrauf (hatte ein Rad das 1 Kg leichter war und eigentlich nur Bergab spaß gemacht hat) , schön wäre eine Absenkbare Totem dann geht es noch mal leichter Bergrauf

15,7 Kg mit 160/ 170 mm im Heck und 160 an der Front in XL und mit Farbe, die Dame des Hauses fährt ein 160/ 160 mm Aufbau mit 13,8 in M Eloxal, wenn da die neue Totem Air rankommt sind es noch mal 900g mehr mit Vivid nochmal 300g 


dreckswetter heute


----------



## ktm 14 (31. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt mich schon mal zuversichtlich.

Mein Problem liegt eben darin, dass ich hier in Österreich kein Fanes zum Testen finde und LV, Scratch und Spicy doch 2kg leichter sind.

Gabs nicht schon eine absenkbare Totem? Mir würden zwar sicher 160mm an der Front reichen, aber wenn man die Reserven schon haben kann und die Uphillperformance drunter nicht leidet, warum also nicht 

Ich hätte das Fanes eben gerne als mein Bike für alles Trails/Touren/Enduro-da bin ich eher bei der amerikanische Definition von AllMountain und halte nichts von dem hier so gängigen Schubladen schaffen.

Gibts hier eigentlich auch nen eigenen Thread wo ihr nur eure Fanes mit Pic, Partlist etc. vorstellt?


----------



## goshawk (31. Juli 2011)

absenkbare totem wird auf der eurobike anscheinend eine vorgestellt...


----------



## mane87 (31. Juli 2011)

Wo genau wohnst du denn in Österreich?

Ich weiß zufällig wo bald ein paar Fanes(e?) rumfahren werden, evtl könnte man ja da was organisieren?



ktm 14 schrieb:


> Das stimmt mich schon mal zuversichtlich.
> 
> Mein Problem liegt eben darin, dass ich hier in Österreich kein Fanes zum Testen finde und LV, Scratch und Spicy doch 2kg leichter sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Juli 2011)

Alos noch ne möglichkeit wäre eine Lyrik 160mm uturn zu traveln(ist leichter und günstiger) oder eben in ein zwei Wochen ide ersten Totem 2012 zu nehmen. Es gab schonmal eine 2step, aber das System war nicht haltbar, dualposition ist da simpler.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2011)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> .... LV, Scratch und Spicy doch 2kg leichter sind....



Bei gleichen Komponenten wohl eher 700g... Denke 1,5kg reichen weder für den Spicy Rahmen noch für den vom Scratch


----------



## SPIROW (31. Juli 2011)

@ ollo: passen auf die ztr flow de maxxis ardent 2,6? google spuckt dazu nix passendes aus


----------



## ollo (1. August 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> @ ollo: passen auf die ztr flow de maxxis ardent 2,6? google spuckt dazu nix passendes aus




Moin,
ja sollte passen, ich fahre auf der etwas schmaleren DT 5.1 Felge 2,5 Maxxis und 2,4 Onza Ibex (die sind noch etwas breiter wie die Maxxis Minion in 2,5) , wenn es Dir zu "Unsicher" ist und Du permanent reifen > als 2,4 fährst wäre auch eine Spank Suprosa / Spike Felge (505g / 570g) passend. Die Spank Stiffy mit ihren 40 mm Felgenweite Außen sind noch Fetter.

Aber sollte gehen, die Flow wird auch im DH gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ktm 14 (1. August 2011)

@mane: bin in Graz, teilweise auch Leoben, zu Hause. Wenn du da was wüsstest wärs natürlich genial.

Wenns bei gleichen Komponenten eher um die 700g sind, geht das voll ok, da ist mir ein stabileres Bike wesentlich lieber, als eines bei dem ich ständig angst vor Dellen etc. haben muss.

Ich will einfach nur sicher gehen, dass das Fanes mein sorglos Allrounder werden kann, da ich mir außer einem Hardtail(mal ein 29er ausprobieren) eigentlich nichts mehr zulegen will


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. August 2011)

@ollo: bist du sicher das die Veltec-Naben einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf haben ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. August 2011)

warum sollte z.B. ein LV901 2kg schwerer sein ?
letztendlich ist es nur das etwas unterschiedliche Rahmengewicht 
sprich je nach DÃ¤mpferwahl (Luft, Coil, eher Tourenauslegung oder Bergabballern,...) wird es im Bereich 500g bis 1000g liegen gegenÃ¼ber der AusfÃ¼hrung mit den SeriendÃ¤mpfer im 901
oder anders ausgedrÃ¼ckt man spart durchaus rund 1â¬ je Gramm (Rahmen) Mehrgewicht


----------



## böser_wolf (1. August 2011)

da biste mit dem fanes schon richtig
1kilo wärs nur beim 301 

meins wiegt imo 15,3
 mit mz all m1 
manitou evolver 6


----------



## mane87 (1. August 2011)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> @mane: bin in Graz, teilweise auch Leoben, zu Hause. Wenn du da was wüsstest wärs natürlich genial.
> 
> Wenns bei gleichen Komponenten eher um die 700g sind, geht das voll ok, da ist mir ein stabileres Bike wesentlich lieber, als eines bei dem ich ständig angst vor Dellen etc. haben muss.
> 
> Ich will einfach nur sicher gehen, dass das Fanes mein sorglos Allrounder werden kann, da ich mir außer einem Hardtail(mal ein 29er ausprobieren) eigentlich nichts mehr zulegen will



Super, ich komme ja auch aus Graz.
Wie groß bist du den bzw. welche größe möchtest du testen? Ich bekomme in ca. einer woche meines (Bin 1,75 und hab mich für ein S entschieden), und ein Bekannter bekommt sein M auch im Laufe des August.


----------



## ollo (1. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @ollo: bist du sicher das die Veltec-Naben einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf haben ?




Nein 4 Sperrklinken wie die Hope (ich hätte es dahinter schreiben sollen) , im Bezug auf DT kann man nur sagen das sie ca. 20 g schwerer sind wie die 240........ 


901    14,7 Kg 
Fanes 15,7 kg ...... allerdings mit Vivid Air anstatt DT M 210, DT Laufradsatz anstatt Veltec und Maxxis anstatt Onza Reifen.......die Fanes hatte so um die 750g mehr auf dem Buckel, also Knapp ein Kilo mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (1. August 2011)

Hallo,
kann ich eine Gabel mit 1.5" Gabelschaft im Fanes fahren?
Ich denke nicht, oder?
Grüße
othu


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. August 2011)

Ja kannst du fahren, unten bleibt man dann bei einem Steuersatz mit Semiintegr. Lagern und oben nimmt man dann einen EC44 Steuersatz(mit außenliegenden Schalen ca.10mm Bauhöhe), dann paßt alles.


Spirow, die Flow ist ne gute leichte Felge, aber verzeiht halt nicht viel, immer schön sauber fahren. Der 2.6er Ardent sollte nicht viel größer sein als der 2.4er, da wachsen wohl nur die Stollen, aber dennoch wäre ich mit zu breiten Felgen (35-40mm) vorsichtig, da kanns je nach eingestellter Kettenlänge eng werden. Bin nun auch vom Ardent 2.4 wieder weg, da ich den Minion Exo 2.5 einfach griffiger finde.


----------



## othu (1. August 2011)

danke!


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann ich eine Gabel mit 1.5" Gabelschaft im Fanes fahren?
> Ich denke nicht, oder?
> Grüße
> othu



kann man, wie schon gesagt.

sieht dann so aus:





ich kenne aber nur den Nuke Proof 44EEOS, der von 44mm Steuerrohr auf 1.5 kann...

unten hab ich ne einzelne Unterschale von Hope drin







damals gab es noch nicht so viele einzelne Unterschalen.

jetzt würde ich mir einen Flatstack 4 von Reset holen:


----------



## SPIROW (1. August 2011)

@ moonboot: verzeihen de dt fr600 bzw de alexrims supra frx denn mehr? mei fahrstil is nich grad der sauberste..    konnte zu dem thema nix finden da ogooogles bei mir grad streikt


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. August 2011)

Also gute und günstige haltbare felgen wären die: 
alex supra D, EX721 und EX729, Ns trailmaster, EX500 und 600, Syncros DS28, etc.
Für ein Enduro würde ich irgendwas mit galanten 520g bis 600g pro Felge anpeilen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. August 2011)

Sodelle, heut isser angekommen ! 3,92 kg in gr s und alu gebürstet mit marzocchi tst air ! Die Schweißnähte sind so lala ! Aber sonst sieht er gut aus !


----------



## ollo (1. August 2011)

echt,..... das ist ja Blöd mit den Schweißnähten....... da hättest Du dir Lieber ein Rad zum Anschauen bestellen sollen anstatt zum Fahren 







3,92 mit Steuersatz und irgendeiner Steckachse oder nur Rahmen und Dämpfer


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. August 2011)

3,92 kg ohne steckachse ohne steuersatz nur rahmen und Dämpfer ! Sollte die Druckstrebe nicht ein runder Rohrsatz sein ? Sind hier und da gaseinschlüsse ! Kann ja mal vorkommen aber bitte nicht so oft ! Haben jetzt alle Hinterbauten die beschleunigungsfinne ?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. August 2011)

werd mir das morgen nochmal genau anschaun ! Denn so ganz zufrieden bin ich damit nicht ! sorry !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. August 2011)

so wie ich Jürgen verstanden habe sind noch nicht alle Druckstreben fertig, ich denke mal einfach zu viel neues und altes und das noch vor der Messe und die Streben sollten Oval sein ........ja schaden wenn man einen "Jukepunkt" an einer neuen Sache hat, Ärgert einen doch immer wieder, wobei die Fahrqualitäten dafür mehr als Entschädigen


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. August 2011)

Das wird sich dann am woe in den Vogesen zeigen was es kann ! Bei dauerfeuer auf steinigen verblockten trails !


----------



## lhampe (1. August 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Haben jetzt alle Hinterbauten die beschleunigungsfinne ?



Und ich dachte ich hätte ein Unikat. Mir gefallen die Hinterbaustreben mit Finne aber gut. Ich hoffe sie neuen Serienstreben sind was leichter.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. August 2011)

"keine Arschgeburt"  

der Jü und der Stefan plaudern ein wenig....

http://youtu.be/QiR5WqXVwjA


----------



## RumbleJungle (2. August 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie neuen Serienstreben sind was leichter.



...und ich hoffe die Serienstreben sind nicht oval. Die eckigen sehen einfach viiiel besser aus. Aber na ja, Form follows Function. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass sich mit den ovalen Streben ein besseres Gewichts-Stabilitäts-Verhältnis realisieren lässt. Schade. Die Optik des Fanes mit den eckigen Hinterbaustreben hat echt Charakter


----------



## othu (2. August 2011)

Wann soll die Endversion denn kommen?
Überlege mir ein (eine?) Fanes zu bestellen, würde aber noch warten bis die verfügbar sind...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2011)

Ist doch ehe egal wann die Endversion kommt, es man bekommt doch eh die Endversion so oder so(kann aber wenigstens ohne EInschränkung fahren) und wer lieber die Eckige will kann eine haben, von den "Wechslern".


----------



## Michael140 (2. August 2011)

Also meines kommt im September nach der eurobike und soll Mod. 2012 sein. Mk9 sozusagen ;0)


----------



## Kurtchen (2. August 2011)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> ...und ich hoffe die Serienstreben sind nicht oval. Die eckigen sehen einfach viiiel besser aus. Aber na ja, Form follows Function. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass sich mit den ovalen Streben ein besseres Gewichts-Stabilitäts-Verhältnis realisieren lässt. Schade. Die Optik des Fanes mit den eckigen Hinterbaustreben hat echt Charakter



So wie ich gehört habe kommen die jetzt mit einer eckigen und Stabilisierungsfinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2011)

Yeah, Beschleunigungsfinne ist immer super!


----------



## othu (2. August 2011)

Ich habe auch gerade die Email bekommen, dass erst Mitte September wieder ausgeliefert wird...
Solange nerve ich jetzt euch mit Fragen:

Marzocchi Roco TST Air oder Manitou Swinger Expert?

Der Jürgen hat die Antwort auf diese Frage geschickt umgangen


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2011)

Die Antwort wird wohl auch hier umgangen, weil hier wohl kaum einer den Vergleich hat. Ich würde ne Münze entscheiden lassen, oder nach dem Preis gehen.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. August 2011)

also meins fährt mit einem manitou evolver 6 
was ja der vorgänger vom expert ist 
und ich bin sehr angetan von dem dämpfer 

aber der roco ist auf jedenfall auch keine schlechte wahl 
das hilft jetzt auch nicht oder


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade die Email bekommen, dass erst Mitte September wieder ausgeliefert wird...
> Solange nerve ich jetzt euch mit Fragen:
> 
> Marzocchi Roco TST Air oder Manitou Swinger Expert?
> ...


Legen wa noch nach, neben der Kohle frage ,dann für den Fetischisten was den weniger wiege ,und das Design und zu guter letzt...worauf stehste denn so, Stahl ,Titan ,Luft progressiv oder doch lieber degeresiv ?? 

Lg Bikefun


----------



## SPIROW (2. August 2011)

@ bikefun: lieber degeressiv als depressiv... ich will endlich fahrn! tantalus mechanici is auf dauer einfach nur frustrierend: soo viele teile.. soo viele farben.. soo viele mögliche kombinationen & zu alledem noch vieel mehr meinungen, präferenzen, vorlieben... allmählich beginne ich zu verstehen warum dies alles freeriden heißt: wenn man sich erstmal aus diesem wustigen sumpfähnlichem raum rausgearbeitet & sich freigefahren hat; ist dies nicht nur aller mühen wert es läst se auch völlig in den hintergrund treten bis man se fast völlig vergessen hat & der einst horizontfüllende raum mitsamt all der arbeit dem schweiss & der mühen, die man reingesteckt hat, zur bloßen annekdote zusammenschrumpft.

ich merks es gibt bald wieder vollmond... der schalk kommt wieder in mir durch..

°marzocchi tst coil dazuwerf°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR--71 (2. August 2011)

...heute hatte mein Fanes sein erstes Rollout...wirklich seeeehrst feines Bike - sehr lecker!

Bilder werden hier natürlich noch nachgereicht - Ehrensache 

...aber ein kleines Prob zeigte sich heute.

Mein altes XT-Schaltwerk (9-fach; kein Shadow) liegt in der Einstellposition mit den kurzen Kettenstreben hinten am Horst-Link an....

...es ist die Stelle am Schaltwerk, wo auch die Gummiummantelung angebracht ist,...Shimano wusste wohl warum...





Da am Horst-Link auch das Schaltkabel verlegt wird, blockierte das Kabel beim Hochschaltvorgang die Bewegung des Schaltwerkes.

Also habe ich kurzerhand das Schaltkabel etwas verlegt. Aber trotzdem schleift das Schaltwerk in den höchsten drei Gängen nun noch am Hinterbau und hakelt deswegen auch ein wenig.

Darüber hinaus klopft es, trotz Gummischutz, berab auch ständig am Hinterbau rum.

Nun meine Fragen: 
Ist das bei Euch in der Einstellung mit dem kurzem Abstand auch so?
Hilft vielleicht ein Shadow Schaltwerk um den Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau zu vermeiden?

Gruß
SR--71


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. August 2011)

SR-71, das Problem hatte ich auch bei mienem Saint, einfach die B-screw etwas reindrehen, damit der Arm etwas mehr Abstand zum Ritzel bekommt.
punkt 4
http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/schaltwerk einstellen.pdf

ANdererseits hat das XT ohne sait schon mehr geklppert, richtig eingestellt, ist das saint shadow mid cage absolut ruhig.


----------



## Piefke (3. August 2011)

SR--71 schrieb:


> Nun meine Fragen:
> Ist das bei Euch in der Einstellung mit dem kurzem Abstand auch so?
> Hilft vielleicht ein Shadow Schaltwerk um den Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau zu vermeiden?


Nein.
Ein SRAM-Schaltzwerk hilft auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Osti (3. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ein SRAM-Schaltzwerk hilft auf jeden Fall.



gibts bei Sram auch was mit inverser Schaltrichtung?


----------



## SR--71 (3. August 2011)

Moin!

...die B-Screw habe ich schon bis auf den Anschlag reingedreht...

Das alte XT scheint eine sehr schwache Feder zu haben, das neue Shadow soll eine deutlich stärkere Feder haben, ...deswegen auch meine Frage danach.



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> SR-71, das Problem hatte ich auch bei mienem Saint, einfach die B-screw etwas reindrehen, damit der Arm etwas mehr Abstand zum Ritzel bekommt.
> punkt 4
> http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/schaltwerk einstellen.pdf
> 
> ANdererseits hat das XT ohne sait schon mehr geklppert, richtig eingestellt, ist das saint shadow mid cage absolut ruhig.


----------



## SR--71 (3. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ein SRAM-Schaltzwerk hilft auf jeden Fall.



...das Shadow Schaltwerk bietet an der "Berührstelle" am mittleren Ritzel ca. 10mm mehr Platz als meine altes XT, dazu käme dann noch die härtere Feder.

Ich war mit meinem alten Schaltwerk gerade bei meinem Lokal-Bikedealer. Der hatte zwar kein Shadow als 9-fach zum mitnehmen am Start, aber ich konnte mein Schaltwerk an einigen Bikes mit bereits montierten SRAM X.9 vergleichen. Da habe ich jetzt nicht den großen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Geometrie im relevanten Bereich entdecken können. Kann dann also beim SRAM auch nur durch die stärkere Innenfeder zum Erfolg führen.

Und bevor ich mir das teurere SRAM-Schaltwerk mit neuem Trigger kaufe, hätte ich gern gewusst, ob hier jemand in der kurzen Kettenstrebeneinstellung erfolgreich ein Shimano Shadow montiert hat.



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...andererseits hat das XT ohne sait schon mehr geklappert, richtig eingestellt, ist das saint shadow mid cage absolut ruhig.



Die Erfahrungen von Moonboot mit seinem Shadow lesen sich schonmal gut!!! 

Gruß
SR--71


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. August 2011)

Dann halt ne längere B Srew nehmen. Die Feder hat damit nur bedingt zu tun, ist besser es mit dem Anschlag zu regeln, dan kann das Schaltwerk auch mit Gewalt nicht mehr an den Rahmen. Shadow sollte da abhilfe schaffen, ich glaub, diese Probleme mit dem Anschlagen, waren damals mit ein Grund für Shimano umzukonstruieren, diesen Gummipuffer war schon nötig an den Teilen. Du kannst mit jeder Kettenstrbenlänge Ein shadowew verbauen, bei mir ist die B screw am Saint GS nur halb genutzt.


----------



## SR--71 (3. August 2011)

...habe mir gerade mal ein Shadow Mid-Cage geordert....

...da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Danke!


----------



## Piefke (3. August 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> gibts bei Sram auch was mit inverser Schaltrichtung?


So einen Sch... braucht doch keiner


----------



## Osti (3. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> So einen Sch... braucht doch keiner



doch ich! 

fahre es an 4 Rädern und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (3. August 2011)

So, wie angekündigt, ich habe Fragen 

1. ich würde gerne weiß in Fanes Design bestellt, das ist Pulverbeschichtet, richtig? Weiß jemand wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied zu schwarz elox ist?
(nicht die geschätzen 200gr, ich wüsste es gerne genau(er))

2. vei schwarz elox, ist die Wippe da immer silbern oder auch eloxiert?
wenn silber: darf man die selbst eloxieren lassen ohne hinterher ev. Garantieansprüche zu verlieren?

3. beim Fanes-Design: ist das Lack oder Aufkleber?


Grüße
Otto


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. August 2011)

zu 1 keine ahnung, mußte mal hier rumsuchen, anber die geschätzten 200g sind nah dran.

zu 2 du kannst die wippe auch eloxieren lassen. schwarz kostet nichts, farben kosten, glaub ich aufpreis -> jü kann dier da sicher was zu sagen.

zu 3 auch jü fragen, weil mal sind es Aufkleber, dann Aufkleber unterm lack und es gibts wohl auch eine deluxe beflockung.


----------



## othu (3. August 2011)

danke, Bestellung ist raus


----------



## bikefun2009 (3. August 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> frustrierend: soo viele teile.. soo viele farben.. soo viele mögliche kombinationen & zu alledem noch vieel mehr meinungen, präferenzen, vorlieben... horizontfüllende raum mitsamt all der arbeit dem schweiss & der mühen, die man reingesteckt hat,


  OH Spirow wie recht du hast  Ein Beispiel genialer als das andere Da könnt man glatt meinen: Folter mich Fanes, folter mich 

Dann noch die ganzen Anbauteile zusammen suchen ......aber es lohnt sich wies auschaut . Der Sabber steht hier einigen bis zu den Kinnladen


----------



## ollo (3. August 2011)

@ SR--71

das tut mein SRAM auch, nachdem ich die Strebe auf kurz eingestellt habe, allerdings nur wenn vorne Klein und hinten klein gefahren wird......aber fährt man ja eh nicht. Einziges wäre die Kette kürzen, passt dann aber nachher nicht mehr


----------



## SR--71 (3. August 2011)

...so...hier nun die versprochenen Pics...









...bei dem heissen Wetter und für die Gewichtsbilanz der ersten Messung, habe ich mir erlaubt vorne Nobby NIC und hinten RR zu montieren...




...der Vivid Air muss so eingebaut werden, damit die Zugstufenverstellung erreichbar bleibt...




...hier noch ein Bild von der Zugführung im Tretlagerbereich und von meiner Lösung für die Kettenführung







....und hier noch einmal das angesprochene nervige XT-Schaltwerk, dass morgen durch ein Saint MID-Cage getauscht wird...




Rahmengröße: M (ich bin 1,86m, 86 kg)
Gewicht inkl. allem: 15,5 kg
Gabel: Lyrik Coil (die weisse Lyrik werde ich wohl noch gegen meine schwarze Fox 36 RC2 tauschen)
Steuersatz: CC Angleset (- 1,5°)
Tretlagereinstellung: Pos. 3 -> 170mm mit hohem Tratlager (+11mm) und schön linearer Hinterbaukennlinie
Dämpfer: Vivid Air 
Räder: BOR-Naben mit ZTR-Flow
Sattelstütze: KS I7 aus meinem Cannondale Gemini
Schaltung: XT

...und das legendäre (Custom)-Gemini meines Bruders sieht dagegen net mal alt aus...





Gruß SR--71


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. August 2011)

Sehr nett das Ding, wasn da für ein Geraffel an der Sattelstütze? Wenn du die Luftkammer drehst, kannst du den Dämpfer wieder anders rum einbauen, dann sitzt die Zugstufe unten und der Piggy oben.


----------



## SR--71 (3. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sehr nett das Ding, wasn da für ein Geraffel an der Sattelstütze? Wenn du die Luftkammer drehst, kannst du den Dämpfer wieder anders rum einbauen, dann sitzt die Zugstufe unten und der Piggy oben.



...die Sattelstütze ist diese hier...

http://www.transalpes.com/uploads/RTEmagicC_I7-R.jpg.jpg

..das vorn ist ein Ausgleichsbehälter! Am roten Fixierring der Sattelstütze ist ein zusätzlicher Halter für das Remotekabel befestigt. Wenn die Sattelstütze ausgefahren ist, liegt das Remotekabel glatt an der Sattelstütze an.

Ich weiss, ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze sieht es aufgeräumter aus, aber ich habe dieses Ding beim Freeriden mittlerweile schätzen gelernt und will auch net mehr drauf verzichten.
Das Ding verrichtet seit längerer Zeit klaglos seine Dienste...deswegen von meiner Seite    für das Teilchen...

...ach ja....und das kleine rote Teilchen unten ist mein gar feines LED-Rücklicht...

Ich mag´s halt, wenn die Einstellungen vom Dämpfer von oben schnell erreichbar sind...jeder so, wie er mag 

Gruß SR--71


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. August 2011)

Krasses Teil das kannte ich noch nicht, ham se wahrscheinlich gemacht, weil in der dünnen Stütze kein Platz mehr für Öl ist, gute Lösung.

Verstellbare sind schon ganz gut, auch mich als Skeptiker hat die reverb voll überzeugt.


Ah so, du willst den Hebel oben haben, ich dachte schon wegen dem "muss so eingebaut werden". wenns dier so paßt, stimmt schon, man muß scon etwas drunterschauen, um das Häschen zu finden, aber ich stell da eh kaum rum, wenn ich mein setup gefunden hab. 

So Schaltwerk dran, b-Screw einstellen und die Kiste herfi****, wie sich das der liebe Herrgott von uns wünscht!
Muß morgen mal mein Rädchen sauber machen, das black ano sieht schon gut aus, wenn man es denn sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (4. August 2011)

@sr--71:
schönes radl. bin auch 186. welche schrittlänge hast du und nutzt du das fanes auch um richtig hoch zu fahren, sagen wir mal bis zu 800 - 1000hm?

thx rené


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. August 2011)

so fast fertig mit dem aufbau ! Wird erst aber am freitag fertig da erst morgen die bremsleitung kommt ! Sehr schön durchdacht ist die zugverlegung und sonst paßt bis jetzt auch alles ! Wenns dann so fährt wies aussieht ......


----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> @sr--71:
> schönes radl. bin auch 186. welche schrittlänge hast du und nutzt du das fanes auch um richtig hoch zu fahren, sagen wir mal bis zu 800 - 1000hm?
> 
> thx rené



Meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 80 cm. 1000 hm sind locker möglich. Wenn Du extrem viele Höhenmeter zurücklegen musst, kannst Du auch einen "L"-Rahmen mit "M" Sitzrohr bestellen.

Ich habe einen 60mm Vorbau. Der "L"-Rahmen hat ein 20mm längeres Oberrohr, das kannst Du locker mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen.

Gruß SR--71


----------



## Murx (4. August 2011)

schnips


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

wtf?

;-)


----------



## ollo (4. August 2011)

@ SR--71 

sehr Lecker das Rad  

So hatte ich den Dämpfer auch schon drin, geht aber nur in der 160 mm Einstellung, bei 170 mm ist die Wippe zu eng, es sei den der Jü hat schon was daran geändert.


Viel Spaß und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> @ SR--71
> 
> sehr Lecker das Rad
> 
> ...



Die Positionen 1 + 3 haben beide 170mm, ich fahre Pos. 3..


----------



## ollo (4. August 2011)

SR--71 schrieb:


> Die Positionen 1 + 3 haben beide 170mm, ich fahre Pos. 3..




dann ist Deine Wippe weiter in der Aufnahme, bei mir passt es so nicht rein


----------



## kopis (4. August 2011)

Position 3 hat weniger als 170mm...eher 165mm


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. August 2011)

Denk ich auch, aber das merkt doch kein Mensch.


----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> Position 3 hat weniger als 170mm...eher 165mm



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7742559&postcount=253

...wenn diese Berechnung stimmt, dann hast Du recht...

...damit kann ich gut leben, zumal die Kennlinie immer noch recht gut aussieht und sich ebenso fährt...


----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Denk ich auch, aber das merkt doch kein Mensch.



Mahlzeit Moonboot ,

das Saint Schaltwerk kam heute morgen an...hab´s gleich montiert und jetzt passt da hinten alles perfekt!!!...

Danke für den guten Tipp


----------



## kopis (4. August 2011)

und sie fährt sich anders ;-) ich muss mich erst noch an das sehr tiefe Tretlager gewöhnen ) bin trotz Totem einige male heftig mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben...werd vermutlich kürze Kurbeln montieren da ich die Einstellung im Vergleich zur +11mm Einstellung wirklich viel besser finde!


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. August 2011)

Mahlzeit,

das hört man gerne, ja die neuen Schaltwerke mit oder ohne shadow taugen schon sehr und das saint ist echt ein treuer Begleiter. auch die shifter ab 2008 sind echt gut und lassen sich noch verbessern.

kopis, einfach weiter dran gewöhnen, irgendwann hat man es raus. Die freeride hat ja auch im Artikel mal allgemein was zur Tretlagerhöhe geschrieben, kann man so komplett unterschreiben.


----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> und sie fährt sich anders ;-) ich muss mich erst noch an das sehr tiefe Tretlager gewöhnen ) bin trotz Totem einige male heftig mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben...werd vermutlich kürze Kurbeln montieren da ich die Einstellung im Vergleich zur +11mm Einstellung wirklich viel besser finde!



...naja...durch den AngleSet ist der Lenkwinkel ja auch noch flacher, was sich wiederum auch auf die Tretlagerhöhe (und den Radstand) auswirkt....jetzt habe ich 350mm...das ist immer noch schön tief!


----------



## goshawk (4. August 2011)

SR--71 schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 80 cm. 1000 hm sind locker möglich. Wenn Du extrem viele Höhenmeter zurücklegen musst, kannst Du auch einen "L"-Rahmen mit "M" Sitzrohr bestellen.
> 
> Ich habe einen 60mm Vorbau. Der "L"-Rahmen hat ein 20mm längeres Oberrohr, das kannst Du locker mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen.
> 
> Gruß SR--71



hm...ich hab ne schrittlänge von 89cm, also ist dein oberkörper länger wie bei mir und wenn dir ein m reicht mit 60mm vorbau, dann, denke ich, geht m bei mir auch mit nem 45er vorbau (bin eh kleinere rahmen gewöhnt)

wie groß war nochmal der verstellbereich der sattelstütze beim m rahmen...

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (4. August 2011)

@ SR--71: Schickes Bike, aber mal ne Frage: Warum ist dein Bashring so viel größer als dein großes KB? Bei dem tiefen Tretlager der Fane geizt man doch mit jedem mm Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. August 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> wie groß war nochmal der verstellbereich der sattelstütze beim m rahmen...
> 
> rené



Kommt drauf an, sind wahrscheinlich die üblichen 20-25cm, kann aber auch mehr sein bei Bedarf.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7829311&postcount=431


----------



## goshawk (4. August 2011)

thx


----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> @ SR--71: Schickes Bike, aber mal ne Frage: Warum ist dein Bashring so viel größer als dein großes KB? Bei dem tiefen Tretlager der Fane geizt man doch mit jedem mm Bodenfreiheit.



...gutes Auge,  Gevatter! 

Simple Antwort: Weil ich erstmal alles von meinem alten Gemini DH übernommen habe!

Der Bash hat sich bislang nur ein paar kleine Dotzer eingefangen, der hält das aus....

Die Änderungsorgie beginnt erst, ...mit dem Schaltwerk heute fing es an...

Wie gesagt....die scharze 36 RC2 kommt noch dran, seit heute wohnen auch 1 x Wetscream voll gecutted und 1 x Minion R im Rahmen...Unterrohr und Kettenstreben sind nun getaped...

...der Dämpfer bekommt wohl noch eine Modifikation der Zugstufe, d.h. ich werde ihn wohl auf L/M umshimmen...aber erstmal weiter austesten....

...wie gesagt, es nimmt mit jedem Tag mehr Gestalt an...

Trotzdem...das Bike macht mit jedem Tag mehr Laune!

So, soll es sein!


----------



## böser_wolf (4. August 2011)

so mini update
XLC Pro Vario Stütze
und die 170er holzfeller oct in schwarz  liegen auch schon hier




ach ja m/s rahmen bei 87cm schrittlänge    auf 181cm


----------



## SR--71 (4. August 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> hm...ich hab ne schrittlänge von 89cm, also ist dein oberkörper länger wie bei mir und wenn dir ein m reicht mit 60mm vorbau, dann, denke ich, geht m bei mir auch mit nem 45er vorbau (bin eh kleinere rahmen gewöhnt)
> 
> wie groß war nochmal der verstellbereich der sattelstütze beim m rahmen...
> 
> rené



Wie gesagt, ich mag kurze verspielte Geometrien...ich fahre bergauf , um dann meinen Spass zu haben!

Alle meine Bikes haben die gleiche Geo (Sattel zu Lenker), vom Dh´ler (203mm/232mm) über das Fanes (170/165mm) bis zum GT (160/160). 

...bei 10cm mehr Schrittlänge würde ich einen "L"-Rahmen nehmen...meine KS Sattelstütze steckt jetzt exakt 100mm im Sitzrohr...das passt auf den Punkt.

Bei 10cm mehr Beinlänge musst du Dir Deiner Sache schon sehr sicher sein.

Ich habe dem DerJü (Jürgen) auch mehrmals meine Geodaten zum Messen gesendet und als alles perfekt passte, habe ich dann zugegriffen!

Die Geo eines Bikes ist so eine spezielle Sache, da kann man nicht einfach von der Körpergröße auf die Rahmengröße schließen. 

Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn jemand Dir pauschal sagt, dass Du mit 1,90m keinen Polo mehr fahren kannst...aber wenn Du es gewohnt bist, geht es auch.
Wenn Du allerdings schon Jahre lang einen Audi A5 fährst und Dich daran gewöhnt hast, dann wirst Du nicht glücklich mit einem Kleinwagen. Es sind halt zwei verschiedene Vehikel für völlig unterschiedliche Käuferkreise!

Gruß 
SR--71


----------



## Osti (4. August 2011)

@böser Wolf: was sind denn das für Bremsen? 

@SR--71: wahre Worte!  

nen Schnack mit Jü ist immer gut bei der Beratung. Ich hatte auch nen M mit S-Sitzrohr angedacht, aber nachdem ich mit ihm telefoniert hatte und wir über Einsatzzweck, Maße, bisherige Bikes etc geredet haben, meinte er, dass nen M-Sitzrohr wohl besser wäre. Und er hatte recht! Beim Dämpfer war's ähnlich, auch wenn es da schon schwerer war ihn auf ne Aussage fest zu nageln


----------



## ollo (5. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, sind wahrscheinlich die üblichen 20-25cm, kann aber auch mehr sein bei Bedarf.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7829311&postcount=431




dünnere Stütze mehr Versenkung 27,2 = ca. 37 cm (im S Sitztrohr)


----------



## floindahouse (5. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> dünnere Stütze mehr Versenkung 27,2 = ca. 37 cm (im S Sitztrohr)



hey ollo,

hast du das mal ausprobiert? wie gut halten denn die reduzierhülsen gerade wenn man die stütze oft versenkt??? 

grüße flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (5. August 2011)

floindahouse schrieb:


> hey ollo,
> 
> hast du das mal ausprobiert? wie gut halten denn die reduzierhülsen gerade wenn man die stütze oft versenkt???
> 
> grüße flo




jup meine Frau fährt die Kombi und da kann die Stütze nicht weit genug unten sein (ist eine 410 mm Thomson und die geht 370 mm rein ca.), am besten Sattel noch unterm Tretlager  

Die Redhülse hält sehr gut, weil ich eine Syntace Sattelklemme genommen habe und die wird dann inkl. Hülse mit einer kleinen Schraube am / im Sattelrohr fixiert, so kann nichts verrutschen..........fallst Du den Abrieb meinst, ja schwund ist überall und so eine Hülse kostet nicht die Welt, ich gebe ihr mal so 2 Jahre ohne Pflege und Schmierung.


----------



## mane87 (5. August 2011)

Ich hätte ne Frage an die Leute, die ihre Fanes mit dem Vivid Air bestell haben:
Ist beim OEM Vivid-Air die Dämpferpumpe eigentlich auch dabei?


----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> @böser Wolf: was sind denn das für Bremsen?




mutation 

nach dem ich die orginal hebel zerstört hab 

quad deuce fr  sattel  mit hayes el camino hebel und avid scheiben 180/180

böse mischung 

wenn die rohloff rein kommt werdes trickstuff scheiben 203/180


----------



## ollo (5. August 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ne Frage an die Leute, die ihre Fanes mit dem Vivid Air bestell haben:
> Ist beim OEM Vivid-Air die Dämpferpumpe eigentlich auch dabei?



öhm .....nö ich hatte keine nur bei der Aftermarket RS Gabel war eine dabei, mit der sich aber der Dämpfer nicht aufpumpen lässt weil er das Ventil nicht öffnet.......wieder mal Pumpenschrott zu Hause, da lobe ich mir doch meine Topaek, die Bläst alles auf


----------



## mane87 (5. August 2011)

@ ollo
Ok, danke für die schelle Antwort!
Naja mal schauen, den Fotos nach zu urteilen glaub ich , dass da nicht jede Pumpe so einfach passt !

Muss ich mir dann halt ne passende zulegen sobald meine Fanes inkl. Dämpfer da ist (Sollte nächste Woche soweit sein ).

Wie bistn sonst mit der Performance vom Vivid Air zufrieden?


----------



## kopis (5. August 2011)

...der Vivid is HAMMER im Fanes  Am besten funzt er bei mir mit 40% Sag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. August 2011)

Da paßt doch locker ein Punpe dran, da ist genug Platz (Stichwort drehbare Luftkammer).
ich hab so eine Popeak DXG mit Trennventil.


----------



## mane87 (5. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Da paßt doch locker ein Punpe dran, da ist genug Platz (Stichwort drehbare Luftkammer).
> ich hab so eine Popeak DXG mit Trennventil.



Wie kann man die Luftkammer denn drehen?
Einfach luft ablassen und drehen, oder muss ich ihn dafür auseinander bauen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. August 2011)

Ja, einfach Luft ablassen dann drehen, dann ist die Luftkammer Weg vom Piggy(siehe mein Album ganz oben) oder mit dem Spezialwerkzeug zerlegen und in Wunschposition wieder montieren.


----------



## mane87 (5. August 2011)

Super, wieder ein "Problem" weniger !

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## ollo (5. August 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> @ ollo
> Ok, danke für die schelle Antwort!
> Naja mal schauen, den Fotos nach zu urteilen glaub ich , dass da nicht jede Pumpe so einfach passt !
> 
> ...




die hier macht seit 5 Jahren Klaglos an allen Federelementen das was sie soll ....luft rein, inkl. "Trennventil" und passt dazu noch in die Trikottasche

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...e-pocket-shock-dxg-mit-manometer-.html,a10052


Der Vivid, bis jetzt.............. hm............ sehr Geil  leicht einzustellen (die Empfehlungen zur Einstellung von RS sind diesmal sehr gut) und klasse Performance am Fanes und mit 40% SAg fahre ich ihn auch am liebsten........ein weiteres angenehmes ist das die Firma Hartje den RS Service macht, schnell und Preiswert


----------



## zec (5. August 2011)

Ich hatte vorgestern auch einen fanestastischen Morgen  .




Also geschwind ausgepackt.




Mit den Aufklebern schauts gleich noch besser aus.




Mit der Finne schaut der Rahmen schon im Stand schnell aus.




Jetzt mit Zugführung am Tretlager.




Alles vorbereitet für den Aufbau.




Und der aktuelle Stand. Morgen gehts weiter  .


----------



## mane87 (5. August 2011)

Sehhhhhr schön!

Hast du dir jetzt doch schon den easton LRS gekauft?
Auf das Gewicht von deinem Bike bin Ich ja sehr gespannt, du hast ja durchwegs gute und leichte Teile verbaut !

Mein Rahmen sollte dann auch im laufe der nächsten Woche bei mir eintreffen .

Bin echt froh RAW genommen zu haben, gefällt mir sehr sehr gut bei dir!


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2011)

Sauber


----------



## zec (5. August 2011)

Danke. Wollma mal hoffen, dass der fertige Hobel auch noch so gut ausschaut.

@Manuel: Die Eastons lagen schon ein paar Wochen bei mir zu Hause rum ;-) . Aufs Gewicht bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Die Exceltabelle sagt 14,4kg, aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich, dass ich irgendwo bei 14,6-14,7kg landen werde.


----------



## mane87 (6. August 2011)

Also wenn du auf 14,7 kommst, dann bin Ich sicher über 15, aber egal .

Freu mich dann schon auf unsere erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit den Fanes (wie lautet denn eigentlich die Mehrzahl von Fanes  ?)!
Dann können wir unsere beiden Aufbauten mal vergleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2011)

Der Knaller die Beschleunigungsfinne, ich hoffe ich krieg auch so eine!
Zec, wird ein prima Aufbau, man bleibt gespannt.
Eine erfolgreiche Jungfernfahrt noch.


----------



## SR--71 (6. August 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> ...der Vivid is HAMMER im Fanes  Am besten funzt er bei mir mit 40% Sag!!!



...kann ich so voll unterschreiben...


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2011)

Ich auch, aber das Schönste ist, daß er keine üselige Plattform hat und man auch mal wenn was nicht paßt, noch etwas an der Shimbelegung ändern kann.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8587301&postcount=605


Meilenstein voting nicht vergessen, das geht noch bis Montag.
Ganz unten auf der Fanes Seite gibts nun einen Auschnitt aus dem Freeride Artikel.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Fanes-Enduro::392.html


----------



## SPIROW (6. August 2011)

hab da ma ne frache.. kann ich ne 11-36er kassette mit hammerschmidt & kurzem käfig fahren oder brauch ich da nen mittleren?


----------



## zec (6. August 2011)

Heute war mehr ein Basteltag als ein Aufbautag - deswegen ists auch noch nicht fertig. Aber morgen dann *gg* .
Nr.9 lebt! ;-)




Der Antrieb war schon mal die erste Bastel-Baustelle. Damit nichts schleift, musste ich die Kettenblattschrauben und die Kettenführungsschrauben abschleifen. Und dann war auf einmal die Kurbelachse zu lang - da dachte ich schon, dass ich im falschen Film bin. Zum Glück fand ich noch einen passenden Spacer und es konnte weiter gehen. Habe mal ein 32Z KB verbaut, werde mir aber noch eines mit 34Z zulegen.




Das Cockpit ist auch fertig. Schön montiert mit Friktionspaste *gg* . Die alte Code passte farblich sehr gut zum Ex Works Rahmen.




Vor dem Anbau der Bowdenzüge, habe ich einen völlig komprimieren Hinterbau simuliert. Leider fürchte ich, dass ich die Züge trotzdem zu kurz gemacht habe. Naja, für die ersten Probefahrten wirds schon passen.




Und apro pós Züge - die Zughalter waren die zweite Bastel-Baustelle. Mein Rahmen scheint einer der ersten zu sein, der keine angeschweißten Zugahlter hat, sondern Gewindebohrungen in welchen die Zughalter festgeschraubt werden (quasi Fanes MK2 ;-) ). Leider hat der Jürgen diese Zughalter noch nicht bekommen. Nachdem die Kabelbinderlösung eher mau aussieht, habe ich mir selber solche Zughalter aus Blech zurechtgebogen und schwarz angepinselt. Schaut zumindest besser aus als mit Kabelbinder und als Übergangslösung wirds auch hinhauen.







Somit schauts jetzt so aus:




Viel fehlt nicht, aber heute hatte ich keine Lust mehr und das Licht war auch schon eher schlecht. Muss übrigens meine obere Aussage zum Gewicht revidieren. Habs so mal mit 13,82kg gewogen, was mich ehrlich gesagt sehr wundert. Nachdem nur mehr Pedale (261g) und Sattel (182g) fehlen, sind 14,3kg durchaus realistisch. Komisch, weil die Tabelle sagt zur Zeit 14432g und meistens wiegst dann an der Hängewaage mehr. Mal schauen, evtl. mags meine Hängewaage nicht so, wenn sie nicht genau lotrecht hängt.


----------



## SR--71 (7. August 2011)

...schöner Aufbau!

Intessant finde ich die Beschriftung auf Deiner Dämpferaufnahme. Du Hast den Dämpfer auf der gleichen Position wie ich befestigt.

Bei Dir steht, dass es sich bei der vorderen Befestigung um die Position 1 handelt. 

Auf der technischen Zeichnung auf der Alutech-Site ist die Position 1 jedoch die hintere Einbauposition.

Ich dachte bis heute, dass die vordere obere Position die Einstelloption 3 mit dem höheren Tretlager darstellt?!

Für mein Verständnis müsste das Tretlager in der vorderen obersten Position am höchsten stehen und somit gemäß der Zeichnungsangabe der Position 3 (Uphill) entsprechen.

SR--71


----------



## ktm 14 (7. August 2011)

Wahnsinn, echt ein super Aufbau-wenn das mit dem Gewicht wirklich so hinkommt, werd ich mir wohl auch ein Fanes zulegen.

@mane: Wo fährst du in Graz eigentlich mit deinem Bike? Bin schon auf dein Fanes gespannt


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2011)

SR71, entweder ist die Beschriftung vertauscht, oder die falsche Seite, wenn man den Chip auf der anderen Seite verwendet ist das Loch wieder in der hinteren Aufnahme.

Edit, Beschriftung scheint richtig zu sein, Im techsheet siet man auch von der Nichtantriebsseite drauf.


Fanes enduro Pinion


----------



## SR--71 (7. August 2011)

....das kann sein, ....dann hat ZEC seine Anzeige auf der verkehrten Seite montiert...das sieht dann nach Position 1 aus, obwohl Position 3 montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (7. August 2011)

Hoppla, ihr hattet Recht - habe die dreieckigen Einsätze seitenverkehrt eingebaut. Jetzt stimmts wieder. Danke fürs genaue Schauen  .

Und jetzt ists endlich fertig. Viel war ja nicht mehr zu tun. Das Einstellen der Schaltung ging überraschend flott von der Hand (damit bin ich sonst auf Kriegsfuß). 
Als Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich mal eine Schlauch zurecht geschnitten und mit doppelseitigen Klebeband angeklebt. Mal schauen ob das reicht oder ob ich noch weitere Bereiche abkleben muss.




Dann kam der Moment der Wahrheit an der Waage. Tataa - 14,52kg sinds. Das ist jetzt schon durchaus realistischer und ich bin durchaus zufrieden. Die knapp 100g Unterschied zur Exceltabelle sind eh schon obligatorisch.




Natürlich muss es pünktlich zur Fertigstellung des neuen Bikes anfangen zu regnen. Somit nur mal ein schnelles Foto am Garagentor. Fotos in freier Wildbahn werden nachgereicht.


----------



## ktm 14 (7. August 2011)

Congrats!!! Echt feines Fanes 

Hast du vlt mal ne Partlist?


----------



## zec (7. August 2011)

Danke, mir gefällts auch gut  . Habe vor dem Aufbau damit spekuliert den Rahmen im Winter lackieren zu lassen. Aber mittlerweile gefällt mir das Raw Ex Works sehr gut.
Teileliste:


----------



## ktm 14 (7. August 2011)

XD sogar den Schlauch für den Strebenschutz extra mit einkalkuliert-Perfektionist
Ich find Raw-Finish auch einfach super-ist da eigentlich eine Schicht Klarlack oder ähnliches drüber?
Vielen Dank für die Liste


----------



## mane87 (7. August 2011)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, echt ein super Aufbau-wenn das mit dem Gewicht wirklich so hinkommt, werd ich mir wohl auch ein Fanes zulegen.
> 
> @mane: Wo fährst du in Graz eigentlich mit deinem Bike? Bin schon auf dein Fanes gespannt



Bin oft aufm Plabutsch und auf der Platte (Dürrgraben) und natüröich auch am Schöckel unterwegs, und du?


----------



## zec (7. August 2011)

ktm 14 schrieb:


> XD sogar den Schlauch für den Strebenschutz extra mit einkalkuliert-Perfektionist
> Ich find Raw-Finish auch einfach super-ist da eigentlich eine Schicht Klarlack oder ähnliches drüber?
> Vielen Dank für die Liste


Naja, wenn schon - denn schon  . Klarlack ist keiner drüber, sprich ist nacktes Alu. Soll sich somit angeblich noch verfärben. Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2011)

Klarlack geht wohl micht auf ALu, weil der dann bei jedem Kiesel milchig wird durch die feinen Risse. Aber selbst wenn er flecken kriegt könnt ihr die schnell wieder rauspolieren.


----------



## ribisl (8. August 2011)

Schaut echt genial aus!!!
Würd´s auch nicht lackieren lassen!
Wenn der Regen nachlässt gemma fahren!


----------



## othu (8. August 2011)

Ist die Finne an der Druckstrebe jetzt die Serienlösung?

Finde ich eherlich gesagt nicht so schön, da haben mit die aufgescheißten Bleche fast besser gefallen...


----------



## Murx (8. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ist die Finne an der Druckstrebe jetzt die Serienlösung?
> 
> Finde ich eherlich gesagt nicht so schön, da haben mit die aufgescheißten Bleche fast besser gefallen...



Finde die Finne *viel* besser als die zusätzlichen Bleche. Oh Mann - eigentlich wollte ich meinen Alutech Hund ja noch ne Weile fahren, aber das Fanes sieht schon echt gut aus.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. August 2011)

@mihi
Ha, gratuliere! Bin gespannt auf den Bock!  Warum hast du hinten kein X12 genommen?

Bist du deppat...mit deinen Teilen hätte mein 301 nur knapp über 13kg. Irre!


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ist die Finne an der Druckstrebe jetzt die Serienlösung?
> 
> Finde ich eherlich gesagt nicht so schön, da haben mit die aufgescheißten Bleche fast besser gefallen...



Angeblich wirds das die finale Version. Ist halt schlanker als und weniger Blech und kürzere Schweißnähte. Außerdem muß der Jü die Selber schweißen, das heißt dann erstmal nach der Eurobike gehen alle raus. 

Grazertourer, X12 geht nicht mit verschiedbarem Ausfallende und der Kompatibilität mit allen anderen Standards, außer 150mm. Wer sein X12 Laufrad fahren will, kann ja auch einfach 142mmx12mm fahren.


----------



## Piefke (8. August 2011)

Ich hab als finale Version runde Drucksteben ohne Finne bekommen.


----------



## ribisl (8. August 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @mihi
> 
> Bist du deppat...mit deinen Teilen hätte mein 301 nur knapp über 13kg. Irre!



Das erinnert mich daran wie leicht ich mein 901er aufbauen könnte
Mit Mihi´s Teilen hätt´s grade Mal 14,3kg -  - also mit vernünftigerer Gabel 14,5kg! und das mit 200mm FW am Heck!
.....bin schon wieder stil!


----------



## othu (9. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Angeblich wirds das die finale Version. Ist halt schlanker als und weniger Blech und kürzere Schweißnähte. Außerdem muß der Jü die Selber schweißen, das heißt dann erstmal nach der Eurobike gehen alle raus.
> 
> Grazertourer, X12 geht nicht mit verschiedbarem Ausfallende und der Kompatibilität mit allen anderen Standards, außer 150mm. Wer sein X12 Laufrad fahren will, kann ja auch einfach 142mmx12mm fahren.




Okay, also entweder oval oder mit Finne...
@Piefke: kannst du mal ein Bild der ovalen einstellen, fände ich wohl fast besser...


X12: wieso geht das nicht mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden? Warum bietet Alutech das dann an?
Ich habe mein Fanes jetzt mit X12 bestellt (mein Hope Pro2 Evo kann eh alles), sollte ich das besser noch ändern?


Grüße
Otto


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. August 2011)

Du hast sicher 142x12 bestellt. Die Einbaubreite ist mit X-12 identisch, allerdings ohne die Einfädelhilfe. Ich denke mal da liegt auch das Problem in Verbindung mit den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. August 2011)

Richtig, in der Annahme, das wäre X12...
Wo ist dann der "Vorteil" zu 135x12?

Wenn die Einfädelhilfe wegfällt, kann man doch auch gleich bei 135mm bleiben, oder?!


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hab als finale Version runde Drucksteben ohne Finne bekommen.


Hat er halt kurz nach Auslieferung gesagt, letztes Wochenende hab ich dann mal nachgefragt.


Also die 142x 12 Version hat ja auch noch eine Einfädelhilfe, also ein paar Kanten wo das Laufrad anliegt. Das Problem von X12 sind wohl eher die Teile zum Sturz/Spur einstellen, die würde man in dem zweiteiligen Ausfallende der Fanes nicht fest bekommen, ohne noch ein paar Fixierungen.

Vorteil zu 135x 12mm ist jetzt nicht direkt zu sehen, aber als x12 kam und wegen der Einfädelhilfe 7mm anbaute, wollte Shimano wohl nachlegen
 und hat nun die Nabenbreite definiert. 142mmx12mm zum Glück auch rückwärtz kompatibel, so daß man auch noch die 135er Laufräder weiter fahren kann.


----------



## othu (9. August 2011)

alles klar, danke für die erklärung!
dann lasse ich mal meine bestellung wie sie ist


----------



## mane87 (9. August 2011)

Ich habe meine Fanes auch mit 12*142 genommen und habe die Hope X12 Naben.

Was für Steckachse brauche ich jetzt dann genau?

Würde diese passen:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24463_X-12-Steckachse-.html

Ich sitz grade glaub ich grade ein bisschen auf der Leitung


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. August 2011)

X12 Naben gibts nicht, das sind 142x12mm. Die Syntace müßte halt geprüft werden, da macht ja jeder ne eigene Gewindesteigung in die Achse. Ansonsten haste die Auswahl.  Alutech, Sram(Maxle lite rear) haben Achsen die passen. einfach mal Jü fragen, was man da so nimmt.


----------



## Piefke (9. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Okay, also entweder oval oder mit Finne...
> @Piefke: kannst du mal ein Bild der ovalen einstellen, fände ich wohl fast besser...


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2011)

@Piefke: Schönes Fanes, sieht echt super und vor allem nach viel Spaß aus!! Wieviel wiegt das Teil, so wie es dasteht.


----------



## lakekeman (9. August 2011)

@Piefke Sehr schick, gefällt!


----------



## Michael140 (9. August 2011)

Also ich finde die eckige strebe einen Tick schöner. Mal sehen was ich geliefert bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (10. August 2011)

SPIROW schrieb:


> extremer leichtbau is für mich eher unwichtig woraufs mir ankommt sind stabile zähe laufräder die auch ma den ein oder anderen fahrfehler oder "dotzer" & drop wegstecken, mit denen ich über dicke wurzelteppiche & geröllpisten fahren kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei 100kg würd ich die Supra D nehmen. Hab ich auch bei dem Gewicht. Bei deinem Budget kannst dann DT Naben und CX ray dazu nehmen und das Ganze vom Laufradbauer aufbauen lassen. Oder Hope Naben, dann wirds sogar wirklich günstig beim Laufradbauer. Kommst auf ca 1900gr bei sorgloser Funktion und maximaler Stabilität.


----------



## Michael140 (11. August 2011)

Ich wollte noch mal eine Frage bezüglich der kurbellänge stellen. Einige haben hier ja eine 170er anstelle 175 mm verbaut. Theoretisch gibt es ja noch 165 mm. Welchen Einfluss hat die Länge auf die ergonomie bezogen?und wenn es auf die "pedalierbarkeit" keinen großen Einfluss hat, kann mir dann jemand ggf. sagen, wo ich kurze kurbelarme für meine hs bekomme?


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. August 2011)

Also das letzte mal, das ich bei einem Rad 165mm fahren muÃte fand ich das aufgrund meiner GrÃ¶Ãe etwas unangenehm, 170mm geht noch 172,5 wÃ¤re wohl top. 
Ergonomisch stehen halt die FÃ¼Ãe in der Horizontalen enger beeinander. 

Ich wÃ¼rde erstmal ausprobieren, ob du dich nicht an die 175mm gewÃ¶hnen kannst, die Kurbelarme der Hammerschmidt kosten so um die 130â¬. Mit ein wenig Ãbung kann man den Bodenkontakt schon reduzieren, mir ist noch kein Pin oder gar das Mag TI Pedal kaputt gegangen. 

Alternativ kÃ¶nnen erstmal auch flachere Pedale Abhilfe schaffen, Pedale wie Split second Podium oder Canfield crampon und Tioga MT-ZERO-01 bringen auch von der Ergonomie Vorteile, da der FuÃ weniger Ã¼bers Pedal rollt, als bei hohen Pedalen.


----------



## Michael140 (11. August 2011)

Danke! Ich probiere es wie du schon sagtest eh erst mal aus. So wurzelig ist es hier ja eh nicht. Hat mich nur mal interessiert da ich bei h&s gesehen habe das es die 2012er xt auch in kurz und zukurz gibt ;0)
Ich warte ja schon länger auf die Spike Pedale. Die hätten super in orange ins Torque gepasst


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. August 2011)

Ne haste recht, hier in Bonn hat man überhaupt keine Probleme mit Wurzeln, da muß man sich schon weiter anstrengen um sie zu finden, ich geh gleich mal welche suchen. Aber du darfst nicht vergessen, daß die Fanes ab und an auch mal gröberes Futter für die artgerechte Pflege benötigt und vielleicht auch mal weiter weg muß. spank spike klingt aber auch ok, die sind ja auch nicht sooo breit.


----------



## .floe. (11. August 2011)

Der Rahmen steht mittlerweile ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste! Hab lange überlegt, ob Bullit, Torque, Blindside, ... ich denke, der Alutech hat das Rennen gemacht! Denn fang ich jetzt mal das Sparen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (11. August 2011)

Keine sorge. Es bekommt nur bestes Futter! Ich achte sehr auf eine ausgewogene Kost aus hohen Metern rauf und runter..... Es soll ja nicht fett werden


----------



## zec (11. August 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bist du deppat...mit deinen Teilen hätte mein 301 nur knapp über 13kg. Irre!





ribisl schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich daran wie leicht ich mein 901er aufbauen könnte
> Mit Mihi´s Teilen hätt´s grade Mal 14,3kg -  - also mit vernünftigerer Gabel 14,5kg! und das mit 200mm FW am Heck!
> .....bin schon wieder stil!


Da sehts einmal, was ihr gewichtsmäßig noch ein Potential bei euren Aufbauten habt  . Aber freut mich, wenns nicht nur mir gefällt.

@Druckstreben: Ich finde, dass beide Versionen was haben. Die eckigen passen optisch zwar besser zu den ebenfalls eckigen Kettenstreben, aber die ovalen sehen filigraner/feiner aus. Wäre mal interessant, was sich die beiden Versionen beim Gewicht geben.

Aja, wie versprochen gibts heute Fotos meiner Fanes bei Schönwetter:


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. August 2011)

Gefällt mir noch immer gut dein Radl  Schreibst mir ein Email wie's dir so taugt, hm? 

PS: Nur beim roten Bashguard bin ich mir "unsicher" ob ich ihn gut finden soll. *g*


----------



## ktm 14 (11. August 2011)

Zec, wo isn das?

Der Bash gehört zu den Naben


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder und das Rad gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Wie lief sie denn?

Hier noch eine Fanes in Action.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/953151


----------



## ribisl (11. August 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> PS: Nur beim roten Bashguard bin ich mir "unsicher" ob ich ihn gut finden soll. *g*



Find ich lustig - ist mir auch ins Augerl ghupft - in Echt kommt´s noch viel krasser - schlagt sich richtig schön mitn Rot vom Dämpfer und der Sattelklemme. 
Zu den Naben passt´s solala!


----------



## tobsinger (12. August 2011)

mal ne frage, fährt einer ein fanes in der nähe von münchen? vielleicht könnte man sich mal am wochenende treffen zwecks kleiner testrunde. würde das objekt der begierde einfach mal gerne fahren.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. August 2011)

Sodelle des Fanes iss fertig !  Mit Hs und 66 sl ata 15,8 kg ! Bilder kommen noch und probefahrt wird die tage gemacht ! Auf der Straße mit Randsteinen macht der Hinterbau schonmal einen feinen Eindruck ! Wie war das nochmal mit den inlets ? 1- flacher lenkwinkel und 17 cm Federweg ?


----------



## Michael140 (12. August 2011)

15,8 kg klingt gut. Was hast du sonst noch verbaut. Rahmen grösse Farbe.....


----------



## Mr.Beasto (13. August 2011)

mmmhhh fanes s roco air tst, nc17 mg1 , elixier cr 200/180 , tune/hope naben ,supra 30 , x9 ,thomson elite , hope am vorbau , maxxis ardent fr 2,6/2,4 ,Stahlflexschaltzüge, usw usw ! man könnte noch locker 300 gr rausholen ohne die Gabel zu wechseln ! Aber meine Portokasse ist leer  und ehrlich gesagt 300 hin oder her , merkt man eh nicht wirklich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (13. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> X12 Naben gibts nicht, das sind 142x12mm. Die Syntace müßte halt geprüft werden, da macht ja jeder ne eigene Gewindesteigung in die Achse. Ansonsten haste die Auswahl. Alutech, Sram(Maxle lite rear) haben Achsen die passen. einfach mal Jü fragen, was man da so nimmt.


 
also ein echtes X12 gibt es bei uns nicht, wir haben bewusst auf eine sturzeinstellung verzichtet. wer bisher X12 in seinem bike hatte und genaus dieses laufrad inm der fanes weiterfahren will wählt 12x142mm bei den inlays. als achse eignen sich die alutech achse 1970, QR marzocchi oder maxle lite.


----------



## mane87 (13. August 2011)

Danke nochmal für den Tip Jürgen!
Eure 1970er Achse passt perfekt!


----------



## lhampe (13. August 2011)

Mahlzeit.

Hab gestern mal ein paar Technik updates eingespielt.






















Die Optik updates kommen noch, die grünen Bremsabdekungen werden durch rote ersetzt, das grün geht an dem Bike nicht...

Liege aber trotz der leichten Felgen und nun tubless immer noch bei 15,5 kg.


----------



## muddiver (13. August 2011)

Das Grün paßt in der Tat nicht so richtig. Aber ob das mit roten Teilen besser wird, ist eher fraglich. Die Teile werden ja vermutlich nicht den gleichen Rotton wie Lenker und Nabe haben. Und das sieht dann auch nicht unbedingt toll aus.

muddiver


----------



## zec (13. August 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit den inlets ? 1- flacher lenkwinkel und 17 cm Federweg ?


Ja genau. Aber pass auf, dass du den Einsatz mit den Zahlen auf der richtigen Seite montierst - sonst gehts dir wie mir  . 

@mane87: Wo bleiben die Fotos von deinem Aufbau?

@lhampe: Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass rot und grün gut zusammen passt. Welche Teile hast denn sonst noch so verbaut? Vielleicht kommen wir ja drauf was das Gewicht in die Höhe treibt  ? Gabel, Laufräder und Bremsen sinds schon mal nicht.


----------



## slash-sash (14. August 2011)

Servus Leute!
Nachdem ich, wie wahrscheinlich 1000 Andere auch, den Bericht in der aktuellen Freeride und der vorherigen Ausgabe gefühlte 900mal gelesen habe, habe ich ein neues "Traumbike". In erster Linie mal der Optik wegen, denn Fahrverhalten konnte ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Deshalb habe ich mittlerweile fast den gesamten Thread hier durchgelesen. Jeder hat ja im Aufbau so seine Parts-/ und Optikvorlieben. Wenn ich jetzt mal einen durchschnittlichen Aufbau nehme, sind wohl so um die 15kg realistisch, oder?! Ich weiß, was ist ein durchschnittlicher Aufbau?! Naja, alles Teile, die vom Gewicht nicht in die Richtung der Liteville-Sekte gehen, sondern halt Durchschittswerte.
Welchern Luftdämpfer macht sich eurer Meinung nach am Besten im Fanes?
Bekommt man noch den Hinterbau mit den eckigen Sattelstreben? Oval sieht doch echt weichspülermäßig aus, oder?! Halt nicht Alutech like. Lieber nen paar Verstärkungsbleche und ne vernünftige Optik.
Und wie ist das mit der Gabel?! Ich habe hier noch ne 180er Durolux, die auf 140 travelbar ist. Die müßte sich doch perfekt in den Rahmen integrieren lassen, oder?
Wie ist das mit dem Steuerrohr; ist der Tapered oder kann ich auch einen 1.5 bekommen?
So, das wäre es für's erste mal. Ich dank euch schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (14. August 2011)

steuerrohr ist nur tapered ZS44und ZS56 damit ist es aber auch möglioch 1.5" gabeln zu fahren, der gute hat es vorgemacht.

strebe mit "beschleunigungsfinne" ist das wir jetzt machen.
15kg ohne viel geld auszugeben ist kein problem, ich habe hier eins im büro stehem mit 15,1kg mit X9 und reverb in größe medium...
dämpfer roco air TST oder WC finde ich mit am besten oder auch den vivid air wenn man ihn optisch mag.
durolux sollte gut passen
grüße derjü


----------



## Michael140 (14. August 2011)

Ich liebe die Beschleunigungsfinne!!!!!!!!! Jetzt ist mein vorfreudegrinsen noch einen cm breiter!!!! Die fahrradwerkstatt im neuen Haus wurde heute fertiggestellt und wartet auf Arbeit.


----------



## Osti (14. August 2011)

mir macht der Monarch+ auch sehr viel Spaß, zumal er mit 335gr schön leicht ist. Der RP23 hat auch gut funktioniert wobei der Monarch+ bei Highspeed satter liegt und auch gröbere Schläge sehr souverän weg bügelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (15. August 2011)

oh shit, ich habe es befürchtet. es klingt nicht nur alles gut, es ist es auch noch. ich komme ja irgendwie gar nicht drum herum. ich glaube, ich muß euch (alutech) mal anrufen.


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2011)

Willkommen!

;-)


----------



## tobsinger (15. August 2011)

:


----------



## slash-sash (15. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> 
> ;-)



Ich sehe gerade, dass du aus Stuggi-Town kommst. Dürfte ich bei Zeiten mal das Fanes in natura sehen und vielleicht mal Probesitzen? Vorausgesetzt es ist Gr. M.


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2011)

xl
;-)


----------



## Brausa (15. August 2011)

Frage zur Geometrie: sind die Angaben bei Alutec in der hoeheren, oder tieferen einstellung? Stimmen die Werte aus der Freeride (Lenkwinkel+Tretlagerhoehe) mit 180mm Gabeln?

Vivid oder Vivid air?

Was versteht Alutec unter Freeride light? Sind bikepark Einsaetze auch auf laengeren und ruppigeren Strecken wie z.B der Saalbach X-Line O.K.?

Danke fuer eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (15. August 2011)

Wenn man sich die Fotos so anschaut, dann sieht man dass mit dem Bike so ziemlich alles gemacht wird. Eine Bikeparkfreigabe gibt es für das Bike aber nicht, steht auf einer der unzähligen Seiten hier. Schlabbelloui hat das mal gesagt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (15. August 2011)

Wie sieht der Hinterbau mit "beschleunigungsfinne" denn aus?
Hat jemand Bilder davon und ist das jetzt der der wirklich hält?


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. August 2011)

Beschleunigungsfinne
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8612943&postcount=2921

Brausa, der Lasse scheint eher in der Position eins gefahren zu sein, im techsheet auch eher position 1. Die Werte sind etwas anders als das was ich gemessen hab, kann aber viele Ursachen haben, mein Winkelmesser taugt nur bedingt und die Tretlagerhöhe ist reifenabhängig( von den werten her bbin ich her am techsheet dran mit ner 170er lyrik).

vivid air, weils das geringste Gewicht fürs Geld bietet im Vergleich zum Vivid mit Ti Feder, Dämpfung ist ja gleich.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2011)

In der Rider gabs wieder einen Test, kam wieder gut weg die Karre!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. August 2011)

ich habe mir meine lyrik RC2DH auf dual-air von protone umgebaut. die gabel hat ein tuning durch lord helmchen bekommen als sie neu war und was soll ich sagen, die geilste forke mit über 180mm federweg. genau konnte ich es noch nicht messen da ich sie noch nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht habe aber 182mm sind es schon und da scheint noch was zu gehen....und das bei 2150gramm mit achse. geil

derjü
p.s. ich werde jetzt meine noch am lager befindlichen 2steps lyrik auf das protone system umbauen und meinen fanes kunden zum kauf mit einem rahmen anbieten...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (16. August 2011)

über 180mm in ner lyrik 
ich meinte gehört zu haben das die gabel (lyrik ab 2010) max 170mm kann, da sonst die standrohreinheit nicht mehr in den unteren führungsbuchsen sitzt.? oder betraf das nur die u turn und 2step modelle??
wenn das nicht so ist wird deine gepimpte lyrik auf jeden fall meine gabel für die fanes.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. August 2011)

da klappert oder scheppert nichts also denke ich läuft die sauber in den buchsen.
ich werde aber bevor ich die nächste umbaue nochmal nachmessen und den tuningpapst lord helmchen fragen ;-))
jü


----------



## morph027 (16. August 2011)

Ansonsten Domaincastings nachordern, da sitzen die Buchsen höher


----------



## slash-sash (16. August 2011)

Sobald LH seine Kartusche für die Durolux serienreif hat, werde ich ihm sofort meine Durolux schicken. Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch durchringen mir ein Fanes zu zulegen...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (16. August 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ansonsten Domaincastings nachordern, da sitzen die Buchsen höher


genau, das wäre ne variante aber da biste preislich bald bei der 36er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. August 2011)

Vielleicht kommt der Jürgen da ja etwas günstiger ran. Aber egal, auch mit 170mm ist die Lyrik die bessere Totem. Die funktioniert einfach super, wenn ich auch lieber Coil fahre (wegsacken). MiCo an sich ist schon Klasse, wenn der LH da nochmal dran war, wird nicht schlechter gehen


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2011)

Jü, hier der Smubob hat die nachgemessen, siehe sternchen nr .4.

Da ich aber schon ne weile über die Protone nachdenke, wie siehts denn aus mit der Gewichtserspanis gegenüber einer coil, bleibts bei 250g? >Dann müßte ich das nochmals überdenken, ich hab noch das gute, alte Casting mit 180mm Kompatibilität.


SO, nach ein paar Wochen der angefangenen Knartzerei hab ich mich mal auf die Suche gemacht. Kompletten Antrieb zerlegt, ne lockere Kassette gefunden, Knartzen hört nicht auf, Kettenblattschrauben, wieder nix, Pedale: Titanachse hatte auf 1cm keine Montagepaste abbekommen (Titan in Stahlinserts knartzt prima), nachgefettet, endlich Ruhe. Warum findet man die Knartzstellen immer erst am Ende einer langen Suche?!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (16. August 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt der Jürgen da ja etwas günstiger ran. Aber egal, auch mit 170mm ist die Lyrik die bessere Totem. Die funktioniert einfach super, wenn ich auch lieber Coil fahre (wegsacken). MiCo an sich ist schon Klasse, wenn der LH da nochmal dran war, wird nicht schlechter gehen


wie verändert sich der winkel der fanes denn wenn man eine 170er gabel verbaut.


Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Jü, hier der Smubob hat die nachgemessen, siehe sternchen nr .4.


genau das meinte ich mit dem was ich mal gehört oder besser gelesen hab.


mir wäre eine 170mm gabel (also lyrik u turn) eigentlich sowie so am liebsten in der fanes.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> wie verändert sich der winkel der fanes denn wenn man eine 170er gabel verbaut.




Gar nicht, das Techsheet auf der Alutech Seite geht eh von 555mm EBL aus. Eine 160er Gabel hat 545mm.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (16. August 2011)

cool.
danke


----------



## ollo (17. August 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sobald LH seine Kartusche für die Durolux serienreif hat, werde ich ihm sofort meine Durolux schicken. Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch durchringen mir ein Fanes zu zulegen...





Funktionieren tut sie auf jeden Fall ganz hervorragend....man beachte das rechte Gabelcasting


----------



## schwerter (17. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Funktionieren tut sie auf jeden Fall ganz hervorragend....man beachte das rechte Gabelcasting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. August 2011)

Schicke Fotos! Wie lief das Rennen? Seit wann sehen Alutech Trikots so gut aus? Bin ja kein Fan von Teamfahrerverkleidungen, aber das könnte meine StreifenhörnchenTrikot ergänzen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. August 2011)

Da steht Helmchen-tuned drauf, Juche!

Ja und ja, ich bau die Lyriks auf Helmchen-Stand um, bitterböses Tuning an allen Shimstacks und dazu gibts noch nen extra Shimstack obendrauf. 

Jü findets toll, alle bisher umgebauten findens toll, also reißt dem Jü die protonierten Lyriks ruhig aus den Händen, ich kann bei Bedarf dann noch das letzte aus dem MiCo holen.  

Grüße,
Stefan

P.S.:
Ja, war off topic
Ja, war 110%ige Werbung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (17. August 2011)

Geht in Ordnung. Die Lyrik ist einfach ne gute Basis, um Hand dran anzulegen. Leider bin ich (bis auf die etwas schwache HS-Faceplate) zufrieden, sonst würd ich Dir meine glatt noch schicken.


----------



## slash-sash (17. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Funktionieren tut sie auf jeden Fall ganz hervorragend....man beachte das rechte Gabelcasting



Stimmt, du darfst ja schon in den Genuss des Testens kommen. Du Glücklicher


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. August 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung. Die Lyrik ist einfach ne gute Basis, um Hand dran anzulegen. Leider bin ich (bis auf die etwas schwache HS-Faceplate) zufrieden, sonst würd ich Dir meine glatt noch schicken.



Hihi, und der Witz ist das ich die Druckstufe am Basevalve sogar reduziere 
Trotzdem generiere ich tw. mehr Dämpfung als das Originalsetup.
Vielleicht kann ich ja zaubern? ^^

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## morph027 (17. August 2011)

Hm..Mist....jetzt machst mich doch neugierig  Aber das sprengt den Thread...

Mehr Fanes-Bilder braucht die Welt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. August 2011)

So viele von denen wo hier mitlesen haben mich schon wg. der Lyrik kontaktiert, da sei mir dieses Bild hier auch noch erlaubt.
Und für alle Fuchser unter euch - weder die Zahl noch die Maße der Shims sind korrekt. 

Grüße,
Stefan

P.S.: Für alle die nicht wissen wie ihre Lyrik von innen ausschaut, da sitzt normalerweise nur eine Kunststoffscheibe.


----------



## Silly (17. August 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hm..Mist....jetzt machst mich doch neugierig  Aber das sprengt den Thread...
> 
> Mehr Fanes-Bilder braucht die Welt!







Leider schafft es die Kamera nicht, das geile Farbspiel einzufangen, so siehts mit Lichtquelle aus:






Danke an Jürgen für die guten Tipps und das offene Ohr, ich kanns kaum erwarten,meiner Fanes richtige Berge zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. August 2011)

Xxl????


----------



## Silly (18. August 2011)

ja!

<- 205cm, SL99


----------



## ollo (18. August 2011)

schwerter schrieb:


> ollo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Funktionieren tut sie auf jeden Fall ganz hervorragend....man beachte das rechte Gabelcasting
> ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2011)

Silly schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> <- 205cm, SL99






immerhin hättest du (fast) Platz für einen Flaschenhalter !


----------



## RolfK (18. August 2011)

Servus,

geht an einen Fanes-Rahmen eine Hammerschmidt-Kurbel dran? Hab bis jetzt nix gefunden oder ich bin einfach blind 
Möchte im Winter gerne den Rahmen kaufen und die Teile von meinem jetzigen Bike weiterverwenden.

Danke und Gruß, Rolf


PS: Gibt es jemanden im Raum OWL, der ein Fanes in L fährt und wo ich mal Probesitzen könnte?


----------



## kopis (18. August 2011)

Hi Rolf,

HS passt !

Grüße kopis


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. August 2011)

Letztes Jahr aufe Eurobike wurde die Fanes sogar damit vorgestellt.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/alutech-bikes-2010.html
Die ist auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt wirklich am ruhigsten.


----------



## fofiman (18. August 2011)

@RolfK

Ich hätte eines in Gr. L im Ruhrgebiet.
Sind aber auch 170KM Fahrt....


----------



## RolfK (18. August 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Rolf,
> 
> HS passt !
> 
> Grüße kopis



Super, danke dir 




fofiman schrieb:


> @RolfK
> 
> Ich hätte eines in Gr. L im Ruhrgebiet.
> Sind aber auch 170KM Fahrt....



Erstmal halb so wild, besuche vielleicht dieses Jahr noch meinen Schwager nochmal, da liegst du auf dem Wege. Würd mich dann bei dir melden, wenn sich bis dahin nix anderes ergeben hat.


@Moonboot: Hab ich ja gesagt - blind


----------



## Osti (21. August 2011)

das Fanes macht so viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. August 2011)

Super! Wo ist das?

Alutech goes Carbon.


----------



## Osti (22. August 2011)

so allmählich werden mir Jü und Schlabbeloui mit ihrem Innovationsschub unheimlich


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (22. August 2011)

Na endlich ist meine Ersatzkettenstrebe fertig. Aus Gewichtsgründen habe ich auf die Beschleunigungsfinne verzichtet. Mal sehn wie lange ich jetzt noch auf mein Pinioncarbongetriebe warten muß.

Macht nur weiter so die Zinsen sind ja noch niedrig.


----------



## kopis (22. August 2011)

cool die nehm ich auch satt der Finne ;-)) da dürften noch ein paar Gramm Gewicht eingespart sein !!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. August 2011)

ist das dann wieder die erste Version mit dem Blech?


----------



## ollo (22. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ist das dann wieder die erste Version mit dem Blech?




bestimmt.......versteckt unter dem Carbon  [email protected] Stumpjumper68 by the way, es ist die Druckstrebe und nicht die Kettenstrebe (nicht das bei Deiner Bestellung irgend etwas schief läuft  )



da komme ich ernsthaft ins überlegen mir so ein bisschen Plastik an Rad zu schrauben (sehen ja lecker aus die Teile ) , mal sehen was die Waage zu den Carbonstreben sagt


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. August 2011)

ne, ich meinte stumpjumper, daß es um die Druckstrebe geht ist klar. Ich finde es prima, daß die auch zum Ausfaller dicker wird, beschleunigt sicher auch. Wenn das so kommt, wäre ich auch dabei, auch gegen aufpreis. Top auch, daß nicht irgend ein fancy gehäkeltes Sichtcarbon verbaut wurde, sondern rohes Carbon. 
Jü, falls Versuchskaninchen gesucht werden...RUF MICH AN!


----------



## M8184 (22. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ne, ich meinte stumpjumper, daß es um die Druckstrebe geht ist klar. Ich finde es prima, daß die auch zum Ausfaller dicker wird, beschleunigt sicher auch. Wenn das so kommt, wäre ich auch dabei, auch gegen aufpreis. Top auch, daß nicht irgend ein fancy gehäkeltes Sichtcarbon verbaut wurde, sondern rohes Carbon.
> Jü, falls Versuchskaninchen gesucht werden...RUF MICH AN!


 
Beim Fanes Enduro Pinion Rahmen auf der HP kannst die Carbon Sitzstrebe ja schon auswählen, kostet 235 Euro Aufpreis.
Angestrebte (!!) Gewichtsersparnis 300g.

Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. August 2011)

Potzblitz, du hast recht!  klingt ja schonmal ganz gut, bei grob 1â¬ pro g Gewichtsersparniss, da mÃ¼Ãte ich anderen Stellen mehr investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (22. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Potzblitz, du hast recht!  klingt ja schonmal ganz gut, bei grob 1 pro g Gewichtsersparniss, da müßte ich anderen Stellen mehr investieren.


 
So seh ich das auch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. August 2011)

last den ollo nicht die Plastestreben ausprobieren !
da muss der arme Jü hinterher nur wieder Sonderschichten einlegen !


----------



## ollo (22. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ne, ich meinte stumpjumper, daß es um die Druckstrebe geht ist klar. Ich finde es prima, daß die auch zum Ausfaller dicker wird, beschleunigt sicher auch. Wenn das so kommt, wäre ich auch dabei, auch gegen aufpreis. Top auch, daß nicht irgend ein fancy gehäkeltes Sichtcarbon verbaut wurde, sondern rohes Carbon.
> Jü, falls Versuchskaninchen gesucht werden...RUF MICH AN!




war doch klar  ......der Jü war von der Machart der Strebe sehr begeistert, scheint da den richtigen Mann gefunden zu haben, extrem engagiert und Handwerklich auf ganz hohem Niveau   ( bevor ich es vergess, Bike Attack war nur zum Foto schießen, kein bock auf das gehacke um Platzierungen, war eh das letzte mal für mich und den einen oder anderen und bei den ganzen Ausfällen die dann zum Abendbrot nicht mehr am Tisch saßen.....sondern auf der Trage lagen, haben wir uns das gehetzte gespart )

@Bjoern..........ich stehe da in ernsthaften Verhandlungen mit dem Jü.......erst alle Produzieren lassen, dann fahr ich mal vorbei, greif lecker Pasta ab, bring Geddi ne neue Frsibeescheibe mit und mach dann den Parkplatztest .........erst dann gibt es den "Testet and not destroyed by Ollo" Button


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> war doch klar  ......der Jü war von der Machart der Strebe sehr begeistert, scheint da den richtigen Mann gefunden zu haben, extrem engagiert und Handwerklich auf ganz hohem Niveau   ( bevor ich es vergess, Bike Attack war nur zum Foto schießen, kein bock auf das gehacke um Platzierungen, war eh das letzte mal für mich und den einen oder anderen und bei den ganzen Ausfällen die dann zum Abendbrot nicht mehr am Tisch saßen.....sondern auf der Trage lagen, haben wir uns das gehetzte gespart )
> 
> @Bjoern..........ich stehe da in ernsthaften Verhandlungen mit dem Jü.......erst alle Produzieren lassen, dann fahr ich mal vorbei, greif lecker Pasta ab, bring Geddi ne neue Frsibeescheibe mit und mach dann den Parkplatztest .........erst dann gibt es den "Testet and not destroyed by Ollo" Button



...selbstverständlich nimmst mich wieder mit, gell?
Muss doch mal so nen Pinion-Ding ausprobieren wenns für 2012 doch schon fest eingeplant ist 

Neue Frisbyscheibe? Dafür nehmen wir Geddies Fell mit!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> das Fanes macht so viel Spaß!



Sehr schön


----------



## Michael140 (22. August 2011)

Fährt hier eine von euren Ladys beim Grischa Trailride mit? Hoffe es wird die letzte Tour für mein toque. Auch wenn es ein guter Begleiter war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper68 (23. August 2011)

Thema: "Druckstreben" 

300 g Ersparnis gegenüber den blechverstärkten oder gegenüber den ohne Ollo-Button? Hat mal jemand der schon getauscht hat beide gewogen?


----------



## M8184 (23. August 2011)

Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Thema: "Druckstreben"
> 
> 300 g Ersparnis gegenüber den blechverstärkten oder gegenüber den ohne Ollo-Button? Hat mal jemand der schon getauscht hat beide gewogen?


 

Da steht -> Angestrebte<- Gewichtsersparnis. Die Carbon Sitzstreben befinden sich wohl noch in der Entwicklung d.h. genauere Aussagen gibts momentan keine


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Nu der Jü wird sicher erstnmal auf der sicheren Seite bleiben, aber selbst wenn es 200 + x sind, gehts ja noch. hoffen wir mal, daß die leichten kinematischen Veränderungen der Pinion Fanes nicht von der Druckstrebe kommen, damit man das Ding auch bei den Fanesen anbauen kann. Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## ibislover (23. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...hoffen wir mal, daß die leichten kinematischen Veränderungen der Pinion Fanes nicht von der Druckstrebe kommen, damit man das Ding auch bei den Fanesen anbauen kann. Einfach mal abwarten.


kommen sie nicht.
aber fürhjahr, wenn es die carbonstreben gibt, werden sie auch fürs enduro erhältlich sein.
2 version wäre etwas übertireben.


----------



## SR--71 (24. August 2011)

...dunkel ist´s draussen und der schwarze Vogel kommt von seinem Nachtflug zurück...

...und ein paar aktuelle Bildchen hat er euch auch mitgebracht...









...das Fanes ist schon ein sehr geiles Teilchen!

SR--71


----------



## SiK (26. August 2011)

Hey Leute,
mal ne schnelle Frage: wie sind eigentlich die Garantiebedingungen bei Alutech? Auf der Homepage konnte ich nichts finden, und ich habs echt probiert!


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2011)

Warum?

Hast du was bestimmtes vor?

Is dir Jü so suspekt, das du ihn nicht direkt fragen möchtest?


----------



## SiK (26. August 2011)

Puh, drei Fragen die implizieren, dass ich Dreck am Stecken hab - nicht sehr nett, oder? ;-)
Aber sie sollen beantwortet werden:
a) Es ist mir wichtig - bin Franzosenbikes-geschädigter!
b) Touren, Enduro-Rennen und Alpines - für Bikeparks habe ich ein anderes Gerät.
c) JÜ wurde ja mit angesprochen, ich denke aber, dass er besseres zu tun hat als meine Frage zu beantworten - es ist gleich Eurobike.


----------



## der-gute (26. August 2011)

Naja, eine Mail oder ein Anruf wäre da vielleicht derbessere Weg...

Garantie wird ja gerne zusammen mit Kulanz genannt.
Und mit Jü kann man jeden Einzelfall direkt besprechen.
Das is ein Riesen Vorteil.


----------



## othu (26. August 2011)

Moin,
kann mir einer sagen, welche Maße (Breite) die Dämpferhülsen haben?
Möchte Igus Gleitlager fahren und muss mir noch passende Hülsen machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (26. August 2011)

22x8mm, beim wingover?


----------



## othu (26. August 2011)

ja, habe schon mehrere Sätze von ihm und bin sowohl mit material, als auch dem service, mehr als zufrieden!!

22? oder 21,8mm?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. August 2011)

22mmm ,glaub ich. im techdoc auf der Homepage müßte es stehen, im Zweifel könnte es aber auch der wingover wissen, der hatte schonmal Kontakt zur Fanes.


----------



## othu (26. August 2011)

alles klar, danke


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 22mmm ,glaub ich. im techdoc auf der Homepage müßte es stehen, im Zweifel könnte es aber auch der wingover wissen, der hatte schonmal Kontakt zur Fanes.


Der Wingover kann ich nur empfehlen Habs auch an mein Bomber verbaut ,ging ratz fatz mit dem austausch, und passt wie angegossen


----------



## SPIROW (27. August 2011)

so nachdem mei inet wieder halbwegs funtzt hab ich auc h ma ne frage: kann man de fanes auf der eurobike einfach ma so probefahren oder muss man sich dazu iwo anmelden?


----------



## böser_wolf (27. August 2011)

meinst du am demo day? (is der jü beim demo day?)
oder in der halle?

@spirow wo kommst du her?



edit sagt: beim demo day ist er nicht laut ausstellerliste


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. August 2011)

uiuiui


----------



## SPIROW (27. August 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meinst du am demo day? (is der jü beim demo day?)
> oder in der halle?
> 
> @spirow wo kommst du her?
> ...


 

ich meint am samstag 3 september in der a2 / 207

ausm dillenburger raum

wirds die carbon-druckstrebe auch fürs non-pinion-fanes geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (27. August 2011)

Ja, die Druckstrebe gibts für alle, auch die Fanes AM. Eurobike ist zum Probefahren nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## N-Rico (27. August 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand das Fanes in Größe S? Würde gerne mal Bilder sehen, besonders Seitenansicht. Wäre super wenn jemand so lieb wäre...


----------



## slash-sash (28. August 2011)

Probefahren auf der Eurobike wäre mir neu. Proberollen kannst du bei einigen.
Mich würde eher das Probesitzen interessieren, und damit, welche Rahmengrößen Jü mit auf die EB nimmt, bzw. welche Farben.
Also bis Samstag


----------



## grosser (28. August 2011)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand das Fanes in Größe S? Würde gerne mal Bilder sehen, besonders Seitenansicht. Wäre super wenn jemand so lieb wäre...



Mich auch!
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit einer höhenverstellbarer Sattelstütze bei einer Größe von 168cm und einer Schrittweite von 74cm, hat man da noch genügend Luft zwischen Sitzrohrende und Sattel? Mir scheint, dass das Sitzrohr sehr hoch baut!
Danke!


----------



## böser_wolf (29. August 2011)

das ist ein  M rahmen mit S


----------



## N-Rico (29. August 2011)

Dankeschön! Also das wäre mir jetzt noch etwas zu lang, aber ein richtiges S wäre ja noch etwas kompakter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. August 2011)

nicht zu vergessen das man auf einer Fanes sehr "Kompakt" sitzt, anstelle meines XL könnte ich auch locker noch ein XXL Fahren ohne darauf verloren zu gehen........es lebe der Steile Sitzwinkel.


@grosser

ja das Sitzrohr baut höher, zumindest höher als bei einem 301, aber nicht so das es einem bei abgesenktem Sattel stört.


----------



## N-Rico (29. August 2011)

Ja schon, das ist super bergauf. Aber für mich ist beim Bikekauf entscheidend wie man auf dem Bike steht. Es soll ja passen wenns drauf ankommt und nicht beim rumsitzen . Wichtig find ich kurze Kettenstreben, kurzer Reach, relativ kurzer Stack, tiefes Tretlager und flacher Lenkwinkel, das sind die Kriterien auf die ich hauptsächlich achte.


----------



## ollo (29. August 2011)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Ja schon, das ist super bergauf. Aber für mich ist beim Bikekauf entscheidend wie man auf dem Bike steht. Es soll ja passen wenns drauf ankommt und nicht beim rumsitzen . Wichtig find ich kurze Kettenstreben, kurzer Reach, relativ kurzer Stack, tiefes Tretlager und flacher Lenkwinkel, das sind die Kriterien auf die ich hauptsächlich achte.



dann hast Du mit der Fanes Dein Rad schon mal gefunden.......Virtuell zu 99% zumindest, fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt


----------



## robertg202 (29. August 2011)

SiK schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> mal ne schnelle Frage: wie sind eigentlich die Garantiebedingungen bei Alutech? Auf der Homepage konnte ich nichts finden, und ich habs echt probiert!



Gib doch mal Wildsau + Alutech + Garantie in Google ein
http://www.diva-brakes.com/de/download/ALUTECH 5 Jahresgarantie.pdf
Dürfte jetzt auch noch gelten, einfach nachprüfen...


----------



## N-Rico (29. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> dann hast Du mit der Fanes Dein Rad schon mal gefunden.......Virtuell zu 99% zumindest, fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt



Ja, das Gefühl hab ich auch, nur die Kettenstreben könnten einen Tick kürzer sein. Aber wird dann gleich die Pinionversion . Ja ne Probefahrt wäre nicht schlecht, vorerst wäre ich schon mal glücklich über eine Seitenansicht in Größe S. Da sieht man schon so einiges.


----------



## Brausa (29. August 2011)

Hallo Fanes Besitzer, hat von euch jemand die Möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel einigermaßen genau zu messen? (und Tretlagerhöhe mit Reifenangabe wäre super)

Jürgen wollte das evtl. noch machen, jetzt ist aber erstmal Eurobike. Im Moment gibt es die theoretischen 66° lt. Zeichnung (mit 180mm Gabel und flacher Einstellung) und die 64,7° der Freeride-Messung als Aussagen. Gleiche Diskrepanz bei der Tretlagerhöhe, obwohl das Testbike sehr voluminöse Schwalbe Reifen drauf hatte.

Jetzt kommt es sicher nicht auf 0,2° oder 5mm hin oder her an, aber die beiden Werte oben wären von der Charakteristik her schon recht verschieden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

die werte der Freeride kamen mir auch irgendwie komisch vor, aber da die ja rechtviel messen und winkeln, hab ich das mal so unter Unschärfe abgetan, wäre nicht der erste Fehler in der Ausgabe, aber das kommt halt vor. 

Ich hab eben noch mal fix drüber gemessen.
Schnur als Gerade durch die Nabenmittelpunkte gespannt(damit die Reifen nicht verfälschen)-> Tretlager +10mm
Lenkwinkel mit dem Händi ca. 66,5° bei einer Lyrik mit 555mm. 
Techdoc stimmt soweit, Sitzwinkel ist schwerer zu messen, da er virtuell ist und ich nicht die Schnur am Tretlager festfummeln wollte.


----------



## zec (1. September 2011)

N-Rico schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand das Fanes in Größe S? Würde gerne mal Bilder sehen, besonders Seitenansicht. Wäre super wenn jemand so lieb wäre...



Mein "S" von der Seite:


----------



## N-Rico (2. September 2011)

Hey, dankeschön! Wirklich sehr schönes Bike und eine Geo wie ich mir das Vorstelle!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (2. September 2011)

Mahlzeit 

Wir haben den Meilenstein von der Freeride gewonnen  
Eine seeeeeeeehr geile Sache!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vielen Dank an alle, die hier mitgemacht und uns supportet haben!!!

....bald gehts weiter mit neuem Stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (2. September 2011)

Gern geschehen  Verdient ist verdient.


----------



## slash-sash (2. September 2011)

Gerne 
Dann komme ich morgen mal, um persönlich zu gratulieren.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2011)

so wieder daheim
fanes pinion probegerollt 
schick fährt sich vom schalten wie ein rohloffrad 
ich würds echt gern mal über meine heimatpfade treiben

dann ausfallenden tausch mit dem jü 
und meins  heut endlich auf rohloff umgebaut
jetzt muß noch das tretlager kommen 
und eine schwarze 170 holzfeller oct 
wird verbaut 
kefü
unten eigenbau 
oben kommt noch


----------



## ollo (3. September 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Wir haben den Meilenstein von der Freeride gewonnen
> Eine seeeeeeeehr geile Sache!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




wohl eher hart erarbeitet, gerade in Anbetracht des Desaströsen Startes, ich sehe Jürgen heute noch mit dem 2 Meter Brett irgendwas gerade biegen    ......aber nu ist es geschafft, ...... ja so ist das wenn man ein offenes Ohr für die (Be-)Nutzer hat


----------



## SPIROW (4. September 2011)

moin gibts hier iwo vergleichsfotos schwarz elox/ schwarz glänzend von der fanes? google hat nix gefunde


----------



## lhampe (4. September 2011)

noch ein kleines Optikupdate. Die grünen Hopeteile sind endlich ab. Wer Intresse an den günen Hope Deckeln und Schrauben hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2011)

Hübsches Ding! ist das ein manitou pro taper, den hab ich auch, gutes Teil. 
wasndasfürnsattel?


----------



## lhampe (4. September 2011)

hab den Lenker als Answer pro taper gekauft. 
Der Sattel ist vom Ghost. Für's hüpfen am local Spot und Bikepark reicht er. Für Touren hab ich ne Reverb mit nem Selle SLR xp.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2011)

ja, answer/manitou hängen irgendwie zusammen. Sieht gut aus der Sattel, bleib aber auch erstmal bei reverb und SLR tt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2011)

Hat jemand mal den Fanes Rahmen in large gewogen ?
Mit oder ohne Dämpfer ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. September 2011)

Ich hab auch ohne Dämpfer gewogen, waren 3,4kg.


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2011)

Danke !
Gibts eine Dämpferempfehlung für ein Fahrergewicht von 110kg ?
Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer ?

Hat jemand ein Bild von einem Fanes in "L" ?


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. September 2011)

ich fahr es bei dem gewicht mit dem roco tst coil, auf empfehlung vom jü


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. September 2011)

Wenns Luft sein soll Vivid Air , der funktioniert in der Kiste sehr gut und unauffällig. 
Ansonsten scheinen auch die rocos gut zu laufen laut Jü.

Rahmen Bild in L,das komplette Rad ist in meinem ALbum, muß mal ein aktuelles machen...


----------



## RaidenX (6. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ohne Dämpfer gewogen, waren 3,4kg.



Fährst du im Moment den Rahmen mit der aktuellen Seriendruckstrebe?
Das heißt ja, du könntest mit der Carbonstrebe noch ca.300g sparen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. September 2011)

im oktober kommt ein schwung serienrahmen.
dann kann der JÜ ja mal die tatsächlichen gewichte durchmessen (ohne lack/eloxiert).


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. September 2011)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Fährst du im Moment den Rahmen mit der aktuellen Seriendruckstrebe?
> Das heißt ja, du könntest mit der Carbonstrebe noch ca.300g sparen oder?





Ja, ist die erste Version ohne Beschleunigungsfinne, die hält auch hervorragend deswegen werde ich wohl versuchen die Beschleunigungsfinne zu übergehen und direkt durch Carbon ersetzen.


----------



## Michael140 (6. September 2011)

Leider kommt mein fanes etwas später als geplant. Aber laut Jürgen entspricht es mk 2012  wenn man so will. Ich werde es gerne wiegen wenn es kommt. Ist dann zwar nicht 100% Serie da l/m Rahmen.... 
Hatte gehofft es am we aufbauen zu können. Bestimmt geht auf der Tour am 15. mein Rad kaputt oder wird geklaut. Dann trifft es nicht die fanes


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. September 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Wir haben den Meilenstein von der Freeride gewonnen
> Eine seeeeeeeehr geile Sache!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Glückwunsch an euch 

Rechnung folgt ...einmal nen Fanes rahmen in L mit M sitzrohr Adresse folgt per PN


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2011)

Kann man eigentlich gegen Aufpreis ein durchgehendes 1.5 Steuerrohr haben ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. September 2011)

Dann müßtest du den Jü fragen, ob er dir einen custom Rahmen braten kann, das geht nicht mit der Serie. Das tapered schränkt aber null ein.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2011)

Du kannst 1.5 Gabeln mit dem tapered Steuerrohr fahren
durch das große Maß unten ist das 1.5 Lager sogar integriert und die Gabel baut nicht unnötig hoch.

Oben brauchst's noch nen Nuke Proof 44EEOS

schau mal in mein Fotoalbum...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (6. September 2011)

man hat dann quasi zwei 1/2 steuersätze rum liegen.
ist schon ne ziemliche kostengeschichte, oder kann man die steuersätze auch einzeln kaufen? also nur oben oder nur unten?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. September 2011)

Ist immer noch günstiger und schneller als customanfertigungen, die müßte der Jü dann ja auch noch einschieben bei all den Neuerungen. 

Die Steuersatzhersteller haben eh kapituliert bei all den "standards", cane creek und acros bieten schon länger die Möglichkeit an, oben und untern separat zu bestellen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die den EC44 schon im Program haben.


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2011)

Den Nuke Proof muss man komplett kaufen,
die untere Schale gibt's einzeln.
Meine is von Hope und hat 30 gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2011)

Bei Reset bekommt man oben und unten auch getrennt mittlerweile.

Hier mein geplanter Aufbau:

Rahmen:  Fanes, large
Dämpfer:  Monarch Plus
Gabel:  Fox 36 RC2 Float 180
Steuersatz:  Reset Flat Stack
Vorbau:  Thomson X4, 50mm
Lenker:  Enve DH
Griffe:  ODI Intense
Bremsen:  Hope Tech V2
Shifter links/rechts:  Sram X.9
Schaltwerk:  Sram X.9, short cage
Umwerfer:  Sram X.9
Kassette:  Shimano XT, 11-36
Kurbel:  E:thirteen XC Triple
Kettenführung:  E:thirteen Heim2
Kette	:  KMC 10 SL
Pedale:  Twenty6 Rallye
Laufräder:  Easton Havoc
Reifen:  Maxxis Highroller UST 2.35
Sattel:  Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelstütze:  Thomson Elite / später KS
Sattelklemme:  Hope

Das Gewicht sollte bei knapp 14,5kg liegen. Verbesserungsvorschläge ?

Welcher Umwerfertyp funzt im Fanes am besten ?


----------



## ollo (7. September 2011)

@san andreas,

sieht doch gut aus der Aufbau.......beachte aber das KS die Stützen nur noch bis 90 kg (Gesamtsystem Fahrer +Ausrüstung) frei gibt, falls Du Dich in der Gewichtsklasse befindest.


----------



## m2000 (7. September 2011)

X.9 Shortcage ist für 3x10 mit 11-36er Kassette zu kurz. Da wird es wohl selbst mit dem Midcage Sau eng...


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2011)

Da war der Name der Kurbel irreführend. Ich möchte vorne 2-fach mit Bash fahren. Vielleicht haut das mit dem short cage hin.

@ollo: dann fällt die KS weg für mich. Eine Tele-Stütze ist nur optional, mit dem Mehrgewicht von über 300g will ich mich nicht abfinden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. September 2011)

> Eine Tele-Stütze ist nur optional, mit dem Mehrgewicht von über 300g will ich mich nicht abfinden.



So hab ich auch mal gedacht, einfach mal ausprobieren, die OEM Preise vom Jü, bei Rahmenkauf, lassen es ja auch noch zu, bei Nichtgefallen einfach wieder zu verkaufen.

Als Umwerfer brauchst du einen X9 S3 direct mount. Ansonsten krasse Partlist, nur vom Feinsten, die Kurbel gefällt, vielleicht käme noch eine Middleburn HT2 in Frage.


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2011)

Neu sein werden "nur" Rahmen, Gabel, LRS, Kurbeln und 10fach Schaltung. Der Rest stammt aus dem jetzigen Bike.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. September 2011)

Ist doch prima, so hab ich es auch gemacht, nach und nach Teile am Fahrrad  zusammengekauft und als letztes Teil dann den Rahmen ersetzt, so kommt man gut an ein paßendes Rädchen.


----------



## ollo (7. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> .........
> 
> @ollo: dann fällt die KS weg für mich. Eine Tele-Stütze ist nur optional, mit dem Mehrgewicht von über 300g will ich mich nicht abfinden.




so eine Stütze ist schon was feines, nur nicht von KS (man hat endlich erkannt warum die Teile immer den Geist aufgegeben haben ), alternativ die RS Reverb bei jü als OEM Part


----------



## Ripgid (7. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ......beachte aber das KS die Stützen nur noch bis 90 kg (Gesamtsystem Fahrer +Ausrüstung) frei gibt, falls Du Dich in der Gewichtsklasse befindest.



hey, hast du das auch von offizieller seite? ich bin locker über den 90kg und habe die KS gerade erst vom service wiederbekommen. (kartusche war wohl angeblich defekt?!) Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich gleich zu einer reverb gegriffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onra1979 (7. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mit meinem aktuellen Rad sehr unzufrieden bin, habe ich mich auf der Eurobike nach einer richtig schönen Alternative umgesehen. Wie der Zufall es so will, bin ich beim Alutech Stand fündig geworden. 

Kann mir einer von der "erfahrenen Hasen" sagen, mit welchem Gewicht man bei einen Fanes Aufbau rechnen kann? Im speziellen geht es mir um das minimal mögliche Gewicht, da ich keine Stahlfeder oder Hammerschmidt verbauen werde.

Grüße


----------



## ollo (7. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hey, hast du das auch von offizieller seite? ich bin locker über den 90kg und habe die KS gerade erst vom service wiederbekommen. (kartusche war wohl angeblich defekt?!) Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich gleich zu einer reverb gegriffen....




zumindest habe ich einen Katalog wo darauf hingewiesen wird,..... wie mittlerweile auch bei anderen Herstellern und Produkten (DT und Veltec Laufräder z.b. max. 85/90/100 kg und das bei Typen die im letzten Jahr noch keine Einschränkung hatten)



@onra,

egal welcher Einsatzzweck und was es kostet ????.....wenn ja wird einem ganz warm ums Herz und jeder alte Hase fängt an ein altbekanntes Lied vor sich her zu summen ".....so many Parts.... so (little) many Money .....what can i do ....."  

Das Rad meiner Frau in M / S wiegt 13,86 da geht aber noch was.......Kurbel, Gabel, Pedale, Laufräder, Mäntel, Schläuche, "Cockpit", Schaltung, Sattel, Stütze......ich bin mal bei ca. 1,5 Kg weniger gelandet (mit den Carbonstreben sollte auch 12 Kg drin sein), aber noch Gebrauchsfähig unter 12 kg geht auch, ist  dann aber eher ein Enduro als Forstweg-Rad, also Suboptimal................Ansonsten und wenn Du 1 cm weniger Federweg verkraften kannst warte auf das Allmountain Fanes

@Bjoern,

schon mit nur anderen Pedalen und andere Kurbel wären es bei o.g. Rad schon nur noch 13,4 kg voll Einsatz tauglich


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. September 2011)

@onra: so +/- 15kg kannst du bei bezahl- und brauchbarer Ausstattung anpeilen
je leichter, desto kleiner wird auch das Bankkonto, denn dann beginnt langsam der Bereich wo jedes Gramm weniger >1â¬ kosten wird
sub 14kg wird mit der Fanes Enduro nicht  so ohne weiters machbar sein ohne das Einsatzgebiet deutlich einzuschrÃ¤nken oder/und einen BankÃ¼berfall zu begehen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> zumindest habe ich einen Katalog wo darauf hingewiesen wird,..... wie mittlerweile auch bei anderen Herstellern und Produkten (DT und Veltec Laufräder z.b. max. 85/90/100 kg und das bei Typen die im letzten Jahr noch keine Einschränkung hatten)



so lange die, die vorher die Teile gekauft haben nicht im Regen stehen gelassen werden, geht es ja noch. Wenn doch wüsste ich um welche Firmen ich zukünftig einen Bogen machen würde.
ne Sauerei ist/bleibt es trotzdem, das sollte ja eher anders herum sein, also das die Gewichtsfreigabe hoch gesetzt wird.


----------



## ollo (7. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so lange die, die vorher die Teile gekauft haben nicht im Regen stehen gelassen werden, geht es ja noch. Wenn doch wüsste ich um welche Firmen ich zukünftig einen Bogen machen würde.
> ne Sauerei ist/bleibt es trotzdem, das sollte ja eher anders herum sein, also das die Gewichtsfreigabe hoch gesetzt wird.




das ist wohl der Tribut an Höher,Schneller, LEICHTER oder der Missbrauch leichter CC Teile beim Enduriren/ Freeriden..........aber nichts genaues weiß man und als Firma würde ich mich da auch weitestgehend Absichern. Was die Realität angeht sieht es aber oft anders aus, ich denke da an meinen Veltec Opus LR Satz, der hält (obwohl mit anderen leichteren Speichen aufgebaut), weil Artgerecht eingesetzt .......

Aber die Luft wird immer Dünner, zumindest für Ü 90 Kg Fahrer..... ein LR Satz der eigentlich für Enduro ist wird auf einmal auf ein Fahrergewicht von max 100 Kg beschränkt (bei fast 1900g ). Das mit DT stand mal in einem LR Test einer Bikebravo und es waren nicht mal die leichten LR , sondern auch eher AM / ED ausgerichtete LR Sätze, der Trend geht auch beim Rennrad LR so weiter (zumindest bei Veltec) kein LR Satz der nicht auf 85 oder 100 Kg beschränkt ist und das bei Gewichten die max. bis 2018 g hochgehen  ...............was soll ich sagen, die Stämmigen Jungs sollen eben aus dem Radsport gedrängt werden oder so durch schwere Teile aus gebremst werden, das sie dem Örtlichen Doppelkopf Club beitreten


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2011)

ich komm jetzt mit rohloff auf 16,20kg
wobei ich noch andere felgen einspeichen werd
evt ns trailmaster oder spank spike




aber da ich fahrfertig auch Ü90 bin passt das schon so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (7. September 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich komm jetzt mit rohloff auf 16,20kg
> wobei ich noch andere felgen einspeichen werd
> evt ns trailmaster oder spank spike
> 
> ...


  Und wie macht se sich mit der Rohloff??


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2011)

gut 

klar merkst du das gewicht 

aber da ich seit über 8jahren rohloff fahr nix neues für mich

ich denk aber 2013 wirds ne pinonfanes
ist einfach die bessere idee 
gewicht schön zentral  und weniger gefederte massen


----------



## slash-sash (8. September 2011)

Geht (ging) mir auch so. Rohloff ist/war zwar ganz nett, aber sie wird sich im MTB nicht durchsetzen. Wie schon oben geschrieben. Hinzu kommt der höhere Reibungswiderstand. Der ist einfahc nicht weg zudiskutieren. Deshalb habe ich meine auch nach Jahren im MTB nun endlich verkauft.
Pinion hat ne echt gute Chance sich durchzusetzen.

Ich habe aber ma ne andere Frage! Nachdem ja Gewichtstechnisch eigentlich alles im Klaren ist; sprich Aufbauten zwischen 13,xxkg bis hin zu 15,xxkg realisierbar sind, würde mich doch mal eure Farbgestalltung interessieren.
Schwarz und silber fahren ja schon einige. Finde ich jetzt zwar ok, aber weder richtig schön, noch mega hässlich; normal eben. Das (Audi TT-)grau am vorletzten Bike gefällt mir da schon richtig gut. Und lässt meiner Meinung nach den Rahmen auch so richtig schön zur Geltung kommen. Was sind denn sonst noch so für Farben unterwegs?


----------



## ollo (8. September 2011)

Graphit Grau .......schau hier einfach mal ab Seite 74, da geht es mit den Bildern los


----------



## Pilatus (8. September 2011)

was ist deins für eine Größe, Ollo?


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2011)

Ist das "Raw exWorks" oder "Alu gebürstet" ?

Und zur Sicherheit:
das Steuerrohr ist mit ZS 44 oben und ZS56 unten ein Frustum ZS Steuerrohr, so wie ich das verstanden habe ?

Haltet ihr den Einbau eines Winkelsteuersatzes mit -1° für sinnvoll ?
Würde den Lenkwinkel auf 65,5 bringen.


----------



## ollo (8. September 2011)

pilatus schrieb:


> was ist deins für eine größe, ollo?



xl


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Geht (ging) mir auch so. Rohloff ist/war zwar ganz nett, aber sie wird sich im MTB nicht durchsetzen. Wie schon oben geschrieben. Hinzu kommt der höhere Reibungswiderstand. Der ist einfahc nicht weg zudiskutieren. Deshalb habe ich meine auch nach Jahren im MTB nun endlich verkauft.
> Pinion hat ne echt gute Chance sich durchzusetzen.



naja das mit dem reibungswiederstand is so ne sache 
weil ja immer von neuen gut gewarteten kettenschaltungen 
aus gegangen wird 
aber das wurd ja schon oft zum thema  

anyway ich werd sie weiterfahrn  bis ich mir ein pinion kauf


----------



## Pilatus (8. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> xl



und wie groß bist du, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Brausa (8. September 2011)

Es gibt ja für die Ø12mm Hinterbauten die Auswahl:
- Maxle
- Maxle lite
- Marzocchi QR Achse
- DT SWISS RWS MAXLE 135 / 12 -> scheinbar nur 40g

Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Bei Alutec gibts scheinbar nur die normale Maxle und die Marzocchi Version. Aber warum keine Maxle lite, oder die DT Swiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. September 2011)

Maxle lite hatte mal ein paar Probleme, die war zu leicht und in der Mitte verjüngt, dadurch wurde wieder mehr Last an die Nabenachse weitergeleitet, die dann reihenweise brachen.
http://www.sicklines.com/2011/06/07/2011-sram-rockshox-maxles/

Wurde überarbeitet und kann jetzt wieder eingesetzt werden. Alutech muß sich halt auf ein paar Produkte reduzieren, sonst kommst du mit den ganzen Ausfallenden auf eine fast zweistellige Anzahl an Achsen, das kannste nicht günstig bleiben, wenn du alles auf Halde legst. Brauchst du einen Hebel oder würde es auch eine einfach Achse mit Inbus tun, dann ginge auch noch die Alutech Achse(siehe Eurobike Video ganz am Anfang).


----------



## m2000 (8. September 2011)

Twinworks, die Achse ist von Twinworks


----------



## ollo (8. September 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und wie groß bist du, wenn man fragen darf?



1,94 ...............Ü 40, Schuhgr. 46, 102 Kg und nicht ganz Dicht


----------



## Pilatus (8. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 1,94 ...............Ü 40, Schuhgr. 46, 102 Kg und nicht ganz Dicht



Schrittlänge?
ledig?
Monatseinkommen?

Danke!


----------



## Michael140 (8. September 2011)

Anzahl der Kinder nicht vergessen


----------



## m2000 (8. September 2011)

Oberweite? *duckundweg*


----------



## ollo (8. September 2011)

ihr seit raus.......alle


----------



## Brausa (8. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Maxle lite hatte mal ein paar Probleme, die war zu leicht und in der Mitte verjüngt, dadurch wurde wieder mehr Last an die Nabenachse weitergeleitet, die dann reihenweise brachen.
> http://www.sicklines.com/2011/06/07/2011-sram-rockshox-maxles/
> 
> Wurde überarbeitet und kann jetzt wieder eingesetzt werden. Alutech muß sich halt auf ein paar Produkte reduzieren, sonst kommst du mit den ganzen Ausfallenden auf eine fast zweistellige Anzahl an Achsen, das kannste nicht günstig bleiben, wenn du alles auf Halde legst. Brauchst du einen Hebel oder würde es auch eine einfach Achse mit Inbus tun, dann ginge auch noch die Alutech Achse(siehe Eurobike Video ganz am Anfang).




Hi, nein ein inbus waere mir am liebsten. Die achse vom video gibts aber wohl noch nicht. Weiss da wer naeheres? Und die alutech achse mit zwei sechskantmuttern - naja. Ich will nicht noch einen gabelschluessel satz im rucksack mitnehmen.


----------



## Brausa (8. September 2011)

Und danke fuer den link, ich hatte mich schon gewundert ob der verjuengung. So sehe ich aber keinen grund noch die alte maxle "heavy" zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. September 2011)

Inbus Achsen gibts schon lange, die hier hab ich auch. Gewichtsangaben stimmen übrigens überein. Ansonsten einfach mal bei Jü fragen, ob man die Twinworks jetzt schon haben kann, sind halt noch nicht gelistet.


Gründe für die schwere Version hab ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## SR--71 (8. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Haltet ihr den Einbau eines Winkelsteuersatzes mit -1° für sinnvoll ?
> Würde den Lenkwinkel auf 65,5 bringen.



..ich fahre einen Angleset mit -1,5° vorn und hinten kurz und ich find´s geil...gerade wenn´s etwas steiler zur Sache geht! Einfach saugeil die Mähre!

Ach ja....und einen schönen Gruß von einem der anderen fünf Fanes mit 1.5 Steuerrohr...

Gruß SR--71


----------



## Freerideforfun (8. September 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es jemand der sowohl Liteville 901 (200mm) und Alutech Fanes in ähnlicher Ausstattung gefahren ist? Wo liegen die Unterschiede? Merkt man das weniger an Federweg? Ich selbst fahre ein 901 in Gr. s bei 173cm/65kg.


----------



## Ripgid (8. September 2011)

Wem gehört das Fanes hier denn?

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? M? Körpergröße und Schrittweite bitte.. 




san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das "Raw exWorks" oder "Alu gebürstet" ?
> 
> Und zur Sicherheit:
> das Steuerrohr ist mit ZS 44 oben und ZS56 unten ein Frustum ZS Steuerrohr, so wie ich das verstanden habe ?
> ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. September 2011)

Welche Fork paßt den am bestenm,was sagen die Fanes Fahrer:
-Deville 160 (vorhanden)
-Lyrik 170 Solo AirMiCoDH
-Lyrik Dual Position Air 160...
-Talas 160 
-Talas 180 
-Float 160 
-Float 180 

Will hinten den DHX 5 fahren....

Ich denke die 170er Deville wird etwas zu weich,daher nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## goin (9. September 2011)

tach zusammen,

@ripgid; das teil gehört mir; ist größe "m", ich bin 179cm, schrittlänge 85 (glaube ich)
@san andreas; ehrlich gesagt, keine ahnung. als ich den frame bestellt habe konnte ich nicht zwischen "Raw exWorks" oder "Alu gebürstet" wählen. ich habe alu raw bestellt...

ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (9. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Welche Fork paßt den am bestenm,was sagen die Fanes Fahrer:
> -Deville 160 (vorhanden)
> -Lyrik 170 Solo AirMiCoDH
> -Lyrik Dual Position Air 160...
> ...


was meinst du mit der 170mm deville und zu weich?
ich würd mit der vorhandenen gabel starten und schauen wie es läuft. 

und tu dir selbst nen gefallen und nimm was anderes wie den dhx. nicht umsonst empfiehlt alutech dämpfer mit echter druckstufe wie marzocchi oder rockshox.


----------



## Michael140 (9. September 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike hast du da goin! Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## ollo (9. September 2011)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi, nein ein inbus waere mir am liebsten. Die achse vom video gibts aber wohl noch nicht. Weiss da wer naeheres? Und die alutech achse mit zwei sechskantmuttern -   naja. Ich will nicht noch einen gabelschluessel satz im rucksack mitnehmen.



ich habe eine Alutechachse mit Imbus und Sechskannt in einem ..... entweder oder so zu sagen


----------



## ollo (9. September 2011)

Freerideforfun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es jemand der sowohl Liteville 901 (200mm) und Alutech Fanes in ähnlicher Ausstattung gefahren ist? Wo liegen die Unterschiede? Merkt man das weniger an Federweg? Ich selbst fahre ein 901 in Gr. s bei 173cm/65kg.





 io ......gerne mehr per PN


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das "Raw exWorks" oder "Alu gebürstet" ?
> 
> Und zur Sicherheit:
> das Steuerrohr ist mit ZS 44 oben und ZS56 unten ein Frustum ZS Steuerrohr, so wie ich das verstanden habe ?
> ...




Scheint mir raw exworks zu sein, bei der gebürsteten Version, ist alles auf Strich zerkratzt. 


ZS44/56 ist richtig. Da haste alle Möglichkeiten, Cane Creek Angleset, Works Components, Last, Giant(auch die Overdrive2 Kotze), und Norco verwenden das selbe Maß, also wirds da genügend Auswahl geben.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (11. September 2011)

Grüße,
Kurze Frage zum steuerrohr. 
Wieviel steuerrohr sollte mindestens an der Gabel dran sein damit es in die Fanes passt?
Verbaut werden soll ein tapert steuerrohr mit passendem Intigriertem Steuersatz.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. September 2011)

Hier findeste die Daten, wie hoch der von Alutech verbaute Aisxe22 baut.
Dann kommt noch die Steuerrohrlänge und die Mindestklemmhöhe des Vorbaus und eventuell nötige Spacer hinzu. Also biste so ab ca 17,5cm dabei.


----------



## ibislover (11. September 2011)

du meinst wie lang der schaft der gabel sein sollte, oder?
eigentlich ganz einfach; steurrohrlänge + einbauhöhe steuersatz + klemmhöhe vorbau.


----------



## ollo (11. September 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Grüße,
> Kurze Frage zum steuerrohr.
> Wieviel steuerrohr sollte mindestens an der Gabel dran sein damit es in die Fanes passt?
> Verbaut werden soll ein tapert steuerrohr mit passendem Intigriertem Steuersatz.




räusper und Klugscheißmodus an ........das Steuerrohr ist am Rahmen und nimmt den Gabelschaft auf,  das was Du meinst ist der Gabelschaft, bzw. die Länge des Gabelschaftes   ......bei unter 19 cm wird es dann langsam eng, je nach Rahmengröße......


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (11. September 2011)

Ich danke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (11. September 2011)

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich auch einmal nachfragen, trotz lesen der Beiträge!
Kann man eine 36 Fox mit 1,5 Schaft im Fanes mit Tapered-Steuerrohr verbauen?? Dann müsste das doch mit jedem Tapered-Steuerrohr möglich sein???
DAnke schon mal!


----------



## ibislover (11. September 2011)

ja, geht.
was du brauchst findest ab post 3051.
also nur 2 seiten zurück.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Dann müsste das doch mit jedem Tapered-Steuerrohr möglich sein???
> !




tapered ist nicht gleich tapered, das Fanes Steuerrohr ist richtig groß, unten sogar 7mm breiter als 1.5, damit die 1.5 Lager IM Rahmen eingebaut werden können.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Kann man eine 36 Fox mit 1,5 Schaft im Fanes mit Tapered-Steuerrohr verbauen?? Dann müsste das doch mit jedem Tapered-Steuerrohr möglich sein???
> DAnke schon mal!


Das ist nur bei Tapered-Steuerrohren möglich, die oben für Zerostack-, also semiintegrierte Lagerschalen ausgelegt sind. Wie es der Zufall so will, ist dies beim Fanes der Fall.


----------



## Brausa (11. September 2011)

O.k., die beschreibung ist leider etwas duerftig. Hier haben beide seiten einen innensechskant zusaetzlich zum aussensechskant? Wie funktioniert die achse, die mutter anziehen und auf der anderen seite gegenhalten, oder kontern?

O





Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Inbus Achsen gibts schon lange, die hier hab ich auch. Gewichtsangaben stimmen übrigens überein. Ansonsten einfach mal bei Jü fragen, ob man die Twinworks jetzt schon haben kann, sind halt noch nicht gelistet.
> 
> 
> Gründe für die schwere Version hab ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Brausa (11. September 2011)

SR--71 schrieb:


> ..ich fahre einen Angleset mit -1,5° vorn und hinten kurz und ich find´s geil...gerade wenn´s etwas steiler zur Sache geht! Einfach saugeil die Mähre!
> 
> Ach ja....und einen schönen Gruß von einem der anderen fünf Fanes mit 1.5 Steuerrohr...
> 
> Gruß SR--71



Welche braucht man hierzu? Ich habe bei cc noch keinen steuersatz fuer tapered gabeln gefunden. Danke!


----------



## ibislover (11. September 2011)

den wirds bald geben.
SR fährst eines der signature fanes mit 1.5 steuerrohr.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. September 2011)

Cane creek Angle set für ZS 44 Zs56 findest du hier, mal bei bike compo nachfragen, ob sie den besorgen können. Bei CRC ist er lieferbar, scheint so als wäre cosmic sport wieder zu langsam

Die Achse funktioniert ganz normal, eine Seite mit Inbus, andere Seite mit geriffelter Mutter, wenn die mal nach am Ausfallende ist, verrutsch nichts mehr, ansonsten kann man auch mit dem Maulschlüssel gegenhalten.


----------



## Brausa (12. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Cane creek Angle set für ZS 44 Zs56 findest du hier, mal bei bike compo nachfragen, ob sie den besorgen können. Bei CRC ist er lieferbar, scheint so als wäre cosmic sport wieder zu langsam
> .



Hi, danke schonmal für deine Hilfe wg. der Achse.
Wg. dem Angleset: Den hatt ich schon gesehen, aber der ist doch nur für 1 1/8" Gabeln? Meine Van hat einen Tapered Schaft (und auf den will ich auch nicht verzichten.) Kann es sein dass es dafür keinen Angle-Set gibt, oder bin ich zu dumm zum finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (12. September 2011)

Ah so. Nun Winkelstuersätze gibts bisher nur für 1 1/8 Schäfte, weil schon die Lagerschalen soviel Platz brauchen, noch weniger Platz für die Lager wäre ungünstig.


----------



## kopis (12. September 2011)

@brausa,

es wird für tapered Schäfte eine Anglekit geben...dabei wird dann die untere Lagerschale nich intgr. sein sondern aussenliegend. Somit entsteht wieder Platz für den Gabelschaft und die Einsätze!

Das ist dann der hier:

http://www.canecreek.com/component-...uct=AngleSet ZS44 | EC56#AngleSet ZS44 | EC56


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2011)

Von K9 gibt es auch schon einen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Steuerrohre, allerdings nur für 1 1/8 Gabeln.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. September 2011)

So,ich will heute abend bestellen....

Offen ist noch:
Vivid mit 200g mehr oder langt der Monarch RC in 99,9 der Fälle?
Muß es eine 180iger Gabel sein oder tuts auch eine 160/170iger?

Bos 160mm Deville wäre im Keller, lyrik Solo Air 170mm eine Option, hab aber Angst das die durchrauscht und mir die Absenkung fehlt, oder Talas 160 bzw 180...letztere sind die Teuersten und im Servicefall fast so lang unterwegs wie die BOS.

Weiß einer was der Naßlack an Mehrgewicht zu Elox ausmacht? 2-300g?


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. September 2011)

Puh, ist schwer, die Entscheidungen und die Konsequenzen sind deine Baustelle, aber ich versuchs mal.

RC3 ist wohl etwas progressiver als der vivid AIR, also mehr sag notwendig oder weniger genutzter Federweg, je nach gusto.

die 10mm+- sind jetzt nicht so wild. eine rs solo air ist fix umgebaut auf coil, wenn sie nervt. Talas finde ich ziemlich furchtbar, weil die mir zu unsensibel arbeitet, da sind mit FIT richtig viele Dichtungen im Einsatz(ca. 30). Hab schon Probleme meine Coil Lyrik geschmiert zu halten, damit sie dem Hinterbau hinterherkommt. ALternativ wäre vieleicht eine Rockshox JüLyrik mit Protone Kit (dual air) ganz gut. Ansonsten erst mal fahren was man hat, ist günstiger, eine weitere Gabel muß den Mehrpreis erstmal wert sein.

Die Pulverung wird so bei 200g liegen, wenn man sich so die Gewichte anschaut.


----------



## phlipsn (12. September 2011)

Also ich kann Dir sehr zum Monarch raten, war auch am Anfang etwas skeptisch, aber das Ding geht echt gut!!! Fahre ihn mit etwas mehr als 30%Sag..... 

Hier mal nen Pic von der Nr. 37;-) ( leider nur Handyquali ) vom WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> So,ich will heute abend bestellen....
> 
> Offen ist noch:
> Vivid mit 200g mehr oder langt der Monarch RC in 99,9 der Fälle?
> ...





wenn die Deville schon im Keller ist, dann nimm Sie,......... ich würde sie nicht nur nehmen weil sie im Keller ist  sondern weil sie sehr gut zum Rad passt (egal ob nun Hinten 160 oder 170 m Anliegt) und wenn Du nicht 70% Deiner Fahrzeit auf langen DH Abfahrten unterwegs bist, reicht der Monarch, der "Große" Vivid ist ja nur so Groß damit das Öl nicht zu Warm wird.......einen Monarch so heiß zu bekommen das er seinen Dienst Quittiert werden wir beide erst in unserem nächsten Leben schaffen 

Das Mehrgewicht der Pulverung lässt sich dann wieder mit den Carbonstreben eliminieren.......lieber Traumfarbe nehmen und Übergewicht dann anders Kompensieren


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. September 2011)

Gut gut,also ihr meint erstmal Deville und wenns das nicht ist...eher Talas 180 oder Lyrik Solo Air 170?

Oder doch gar die Dual Position Lyrik....nicht die 2Step,die ist bäh.


----------



## Muffley (12. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ...eher Talas 180 oder Lyrik Solo Air 170?



Lyrik! evtl. mit Helmchen-Tuning und wenn sie zu sehr durchrauscht auf coil umbauen => also eigentlich am besten gleich 'ne 170 mm Lyrik Coil RC2DH


----------



## Piefke (12. September 2011)

Eine absenkbare Gabel braucht die Fanes meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Ich bin bisher eine 160er 36 VAN RC2 und eine Totem Solo Air mit 180 mm gefahren - ich finde die längere Gabel passt besser.
Meine Traumgabel für die Fanes ist die 2012er 55 RC3 ti mit 170 mm - mal sehen, was der Weihnachtsmann dazu sagt.


----------



## Michael140 (12. September 2011)

Bau erst mal ein was du hast. Ein Freund fährt deine Gabel und ich hab die Lyrik dh. Meine ist nur im dh Einsatz besser. Auf alpentrails mit kleinen Steinen und Wellen ist seine plüschiger.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. September 2011)

@Ollo
Kannst du die 170iger solo air Lyrik und die 180mm SF11 Durolux mit 180/140 vergleichen?

Irgendwie hätte ich schon gern dicker und steifer als die BOS.
Die Lyrik 170 Solo Air und Duscholux sind ja preislich recht nah, 550 OEM Lyrik zu ca. 400 duscholux SF11 TAD neu.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2011)

Wenn Lyrik, dann auf jeden Fall eine Coil-Version. Die Solo Air Variante wird deiner Deville definitiv nicht das Wasser reichen können!


----------



## ollo (13. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Ollo
> Kannst du die 170iger solo air Lyrik und die 180mm SF11 Durolux mit 180/140 vergleichen?
> 
> Irgendwie hätte ich schon gern dicker und steifer als die BOS.
> Die Lyrik 170 Solo Air und Duscholux sind ja preislich recht nah, 550 OEM Lyrik zu ca. 400 duscholux SF11 TAD neu.




nein, ich könnte höchstens die Lyrik Coil und die Duro vergleichen und sie sind beide gut, die Lyrik nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit und die Duro mit der neuen Kartusche vom Lord Helmchen (der auch ein ganz hervorragendes Tunig für die Solo Air macht) .......wegen der BOS und Steifigkeit, hast Du es selber bemerkt oder ist es eher die Berichterstattung der Bike Bravos ??? Ich für meinen Teil finde diese Steifigkeitsheulerei übertrieben, die Gabel muß bei meinen Fahrfertigen 107 Kg und dem "immer drauf halten" ganz schön ran und auf der selben strecken in Lenzerheide fand ich sie nicht schlechter als die Sacksteife Duro.....vom Fahrgefühl sogar besser, da sie Technisch einfach die bessere Gabel ist........rückblickend bisher die erste Gabel (naja eher die zweite nach der Fox Vanilla von vor 10 Jahren, seither ist Fox eine reine Enttäuschung)  die von Anfang an das tat wozu sie gebaut wurde Dämpfen, Federn, ein sicheres Fahrgefühl vermitteln


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. September 2011)

Also den Unterschied der 34er Rohre der Deville zur 35er der Lyrik habe ich schon gemerkt, ist eben mit der Lyrik alles etwas panzermäßiger und ja,auch weniger Fahrfehlerverzeihend als mit der Deville.


----------



## Brausa (13. September 2011)

Danke wg. den Steuersatz Antworten. Da es wohl noch keinen für Tapered gibt, werd ich wohl den Acros von Alutec nehmen.

Steckachse Maxle lite 142mm wird wohl das gescheiteste sein.

Gabel: 
Coil! Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch Luftgabeln (Fox 36 Float und Totem Solo Air). Beide sind verkauft und 2 RC2 Vans gekommen. Bereits die 160er geht so gut, dass ich die 180er für die Berge eigentlich gar nicht brauche und lieber eine DH Gabel fürn Park hätte (imho ist die 180er Van RC2 für ihre überragende Performance etwas grenzwertig von der Steifigkeit her). 

Lyrik Coil RC2-DH wird mit Sicherheit besser gehen als die Totem Solo air, lediglich die Steifigkeits-Wertung geht natürlich an die Totem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (13. September 2011)

wenn mein scratch mal altersmüde wird, gibts bei mir auch eine fanes, aber nur mit kompletten coil fahrwerk, das hat sich beim trek schon bewährt und sind das mehrgewicht locker wert.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. September 2011)

Pssssst Ollo, 
Besorg dir doch noch ne Lyrik, Tuning geht aufs Haus. Und dann gibst du die nette Deville bei mir ab und ich reiß der mal Innerein raus


----------



## othu (14. September 2011)

Weiß einer wann die neuen Rahmen kommen?
Jü hat "nach der Eurobike/Ende September" angekündigt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. September 2011)

wir haben Mitte September.... 
last dem Jü mal Zeit zu verschnaufen oder selbst biken zu gehen


----------



## othu (14. September 2011)

Lasse ich ja und nerve ihn daher nicht persönlich... kann ja aber sein, dass jemand schon einen Liefertermin hat...


----------



## mathis2 (14. September 2011)

sers zusammen
ich weiss dieses Thema wurde laut Alutech PhoneService Auskunft schon mal hier im Forum behandelt ,aber ich find die Stelle nicht,deshalb nochmal kurz die Frage:
Kannm an eine durchgängige 1.5 Gabel einbauen???und was für ein Steuersatz bräuchte man???
grüsse


----------



## ibislover (14. September 2011)

du musst max. 5 seiten zurückblättern....


----------



## mathis2 (14. September 2011)

hey danke für die schnelle antwort!hab auch was gefunden aber da steht nur was von tapered Steuerrohr,ich bräuchte wirklich definitiv die Antwort ob man 1.5 DURCHGEHEND fahren kann,der Kollege bei alutech konnte mir da auch nicht wirklich helfen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8696093&postcount=3051

schau auch mal in das fototalbum vom Guten, da sieht man das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. September 2011)

mathis2 schrieb:


> hey danke für die schnelle antwort!hab auch was gefunden aber da steht nur was von tapered Steuerrohr,ich bräuchte wirklich definitiv die Antwort ob man 1.5 DURCHGEHEND fahren kann,der Kollege bei alutech konnte mir da auch nicht wirklich helfen.


du musst richtig lesen.
da steht was von 1.5 gabel in tapered steurrohr, welches die fanes ja hat.


----------



## mathis2 (14. September 2011)

ok ,thx
nomal


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. September 2011)

So im Oktober sollte was Neues kommen je nach RAW,Lack,elox eben früher und später....hab meins gestern bestellt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. September 2011)

So, Onkel Jü hat mir neue Decals geschickt, die sieht man nicht.




So siehts dann aus (Gewicht 15,6kg)




neuer Lenker


----------



## JoeJackson (14. September 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann die neuen Rahmen kommen?
> Jü hat "nach der Eurobike/Ende September" angekündigt...



Habe gerade angerufen, da ich ihn eben doch nerven musste (aber nur 3 Minuten!). Die Info's habe ich in meinem "Farbvarianten"-Thread schon geschrieben, ich fasse es aber hier nochmal zusammen: 

Die aktuelle Evolutionsstufe vom Fanes-Rahmen (wie auf der Eurobike gezeigt) wird ab Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert. Dies gilt nicht für die Carbonstreben, die erst ab Frühjahr lieferbar sein werden. Wie es beim Pinion-Modell aussieht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## ollo (14. September 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Pssssst Ollo,
> Besorg dir doch noch ne Lyrik, Tuning geht aufs Haus. Und dann gibst du die nette Deville bei mir ab und ich reiß der mal Innerein raus






 ......Stefan the Butcher.......nee nee nee das würde mir das Herz zerreißen, die Zarte Französin bei Dir auf der Schlachtbank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> So, Onkel Jü hat mir neue Decals geschickt, die sieht man nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





huch.... aber dann weiß man doch gar nicht welches Fahrrad das ist ....ob es den Schwarzen Schriftzug auch mit einem Roten Pfeil-Alutech-T gibt ??


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. September 2011)

Understatement halt. Laut meinen Erfahrungen erkennen es Kenner auch so, der Rest hat es mit weißem Schriftzug auch nicht erkannt, fragt dann aber welches Spezialized es denn ist. Mit rotem Pfeil könnte gehen, beim weißen Schriftzug gins ja auch.


----------



## ollo (14. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Understatement halt. Laut meinen Erfahrungen erkennen es Kenner auch so, der Rest hat es mit weißem Schriftzug auch nicht erkannt, fragt dann aber welches Spezialized es denn ist. Mit rotem Pfeil könnte gehen, beim weißen Schriftzug gins ja auch.




ups... in echt Speiseies Verwechslung........ich hätte eher Richtung "ist das das neue Norco" gedacht


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. September 2011)

Das wirklich Traurige war, daß er sich extra runtergeückt hatte um den Aufkleber besser sehen zu können. Naja, wurst, ist ja nicht so wichtig ob man einen Rahmen erkennt, fahren muß er gut.

Norco truax hättte ich auch noch verstanden, obwohl die ersten Bilder von der Karre raus kamen, da gabs schon den ersten Fanes Proto.


----------



## ollo (15. September 2011)

apropo Fanes Proto.......
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/shopnews.php?news_id=30&XTCsid=78cd759648283b2bab6ec5cbfe6db5f4


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> So, Onkel Jü hat mir neue Decals geschickt, die sieht man nicht.
> So siehts dann aus (Gewicht 15,6kg)



UIuiuii


----------



## othu (15. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Habe gerade angerufen, da ich ihn eben doch nerven musste (aber nur 3 Minuten!). Die Info's habe ich in meinem "Farbvarianten"-Thread schon geschrieben, ich fasse es aber hier nochmal zusammen:
> 
> Die aktuelle Evolutionsstufe vom Fanes-Rahmen (wie auf der Eurobike gezeigt) wird ab Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert. Dies gilt nicht für die Carbonstreben, die erst ab Frühjahr lieferbar sein werden. Wie es beim Pinion-Modell aussieht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.



Danke für die Info!
Das ist Mist, ich habe gerade einen Käufer für mein aktuelles Rad an der Hand und wäre dann einen Monat nur mit Hardtail bestückt... 


Andere Frage an die Kenner und schon Fanes Besitzer, ich trau mich nicht mehr Stefan (Lord Helmchen) per PN zu nerven:


*Rock Shox Totem SoloAir oder Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti für die Fanes, GrößeL mit 110kg schwerem Fahrer?*


Grüße
Otto


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. September 2011)

Die RS, allein weil du dich da niemals mit Cosmic Sports rumärgern musst.
Zusätzlich hat die RC3 immer noch eine ziemlich archische Zugstufe.
Abwarten wann MZ es endlich schafft mal ne shimbasierte Zugstufe zu bringen. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, die 66 ist geil, spricht gut an und so, aber die Totem kann mehr. Auch im Werkszustand.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

@ Lord H.: die Solo Air in der Totem ist aber schon ziemlich mies!


----------



## Piefke (15. September 2011)

othu schrieb:


> *Rock Shox Totem SoloAir oder Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti für die Fanes, GrößeL mit 110kg schwerem Fahrer?*



Auch wenn der Lord da anderer Meinung ist, ganz klar die 66.
Ich bin beide Gabeln in der Fanes gefahren und habe jetzt die 66 in meiner Wildsau und die Totem in der Fanes.
Die 66 spricht besser an und nutzt den Federweg besser aus.
Mein Traum für die Fanes ist aber die 2012 55 RC3 ti mit 170 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. September 2011)

Wenn totem, dann coil

die 66 rc3 is auch coil

daher würde ich bei soloair  vs. rc3 die MZ nehmen!


----------



## othu (15. September 2011)

Mist, Mist, Mist, ich habe gedacht ihr macht mir die Entscheidung leichter...

Also schei* auf die 200gr und Totem RC2 DH Coil?
Reicht/passt die beiliegende harte Feder für meine 110kg?


Habe gerade mein aktuelles Enduro verkauft, wenn der Fanes Rahmen kommt muss hier alles bereit liegen...


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. September 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Habe gerade mein aktuelles Enduro verkauft, wenn der Fanes Rahmen kommt muss hier alles bereit liegen...



Psstttttttt ......Die Fanes gibbet auch als Komplettbike , und ich denk mal der Onkel Jü oder Schlabbel  ,schraubt dir das auch noch so um wie du es gern hättest  Danach braucht dann nur ein teil fertig da liegen ..und zwar DU


----------



## othu (15. September 2011)

ne, da wäre ich ja um den halben Spaß betrogen!
Außerdem müssen ein paar Altteile (halt was nicht 29er speziell war...) umziehen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Mist, Mist, Mist, ich habe gedacht ihr macht mir die Entscheidung leichter...
> 
> Also schei* auf die 200gr und Totem RC2 DH Coil?
> Reicht/passt die beiliegende harte Feder für meine 110kg?
> ...



Ich würde das Mehrgewicht auf jeden Fall in Kauf nehmen, ja.


----------



## grosser (15. September 2011)

@ othu

Wie du steigst von einem 29er auf ein 26er um?
das ist ja gegen den Trend!


----------



## slash-sash (15. September 2011)

Du sagst es: ein Trend!
Und damit zeigt er, dass es nicht nur schei55e aussieht, sondern wahrscheinlich auch blöd fahren lässt.
Man muß halt nicht jeden Trend mit machen


----------



## othu (16. September 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> @ othu
> 
> Wie du steigst von einem 29er auf ein 26er um?
> das ist ja gegen den Trend!



deswegen ja 

Und nein, mein WFO9 sieht weder sche**e aus, noch fährt es sich so,
allein die Hersteller wollen nicht wie ich das will: sprich es gibt keine adäquaten Gabeln für den sehr potenten Rahmen.

(32mm Reba (hui, wird ab 2012 unter dem Namen Revelation29 verkauft! echte Verbesserung!) mit 140mm ist aktuell das Maximum bei den 29ern, 
die kämpft arg mit meinem Gewicht und Reifen passen auch nur bis 2.3 rein)

Und das viel beschworene 29er=26"+2cm Federweg gilt halt auch nur für HTs und CCFullys...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2011)

Es gibt doch ne Dorado 29er

http://twentynineinches.com/2010/03/01/manitou-announces-2010-dorado-for-29ers/

Es gibt auch schon mindestens ein Enduro/Freerider in 29"







Hier mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. September 2011)

Solo Air hatte ich glatt überlesen, als Coil gewinnt die Totem aber wirklich klar. Spätestens wenn ich meine Griffel dran hatte  Das können hier denke ich so manche bestätigen. 

Außerdem - kein Cosmic Sports. Totschlagargument!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## othu (16. September 2011)

So, es wird eine Totem Coil, danke für die Hilfe.
Werde sie dann mal zum Lord schicken und "begriffeln" lassen... 


@der-gute: 2850Euro für den Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer!) + 1500Euro für die Dorado29... dann sieht es aber immer noch mit Reifen mau aus...
Ich werde jetzt erstmal Fanesianer, der Jürgen bringt ja auch bald sein erstes 29er raus, in 2-3 Jahren versuche ich es dann vielleicht nochmal
mit einem 29er Pinion-Enduro


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2011)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Piefke (17. September 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Solo Air hatte ich glatt überlesen, als Coil gewinnt die Totem aber wirklich klar.


Was zu bezweifeln wäre.


Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Außerdem - kein Cosmic Sports. Totschlagargument!


Eine MZ funzt einfach.
Ich fahre seit 2001 MZ-Gabeln und musste nur einmal eine Gabal zu  Cosmic Sports schicken und die wasr innerhalb einer Woche wieder da.


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin ein langjähriger Rocky Mountain Switch-Fahrer(gewesen) und möchte mir nächste Woche den Alutech Fanes Rahmen kaufen, der hats mir wirklich angetan. Ein kleines Problem hab ich da noch und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.Es gibt ja zwei "Rahmenfarben".Alu Raw ExWorks und Alu gebürstet, ich tendiere stark zu Alu gebürstet aber ich würde es gerne mal in Nahaufnahme sehen und kann mir einer den Unterschied zum Alu ExWorks erklären? Ich hab schon gesucht und einige Rahmen in Bildform gesehen aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was was ist.
Ich bedanke mich und ein schönes We noch.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2011)

Da gabs noch kein Bild von, es ist einfach ein Rahmen der auf einen Strich hin gebürstet wurde, das kenn man so von viele Haushaltsgreäten oder technischen Spielereien.
Hier mal ein paar flächige Beispiele.





und in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (17. September 2011)

Also Raw ExWorks sieht bei meiner Sau folgendermaßen aus:









Ich schätze mal, dass bei der gebürsteten Variante die kleinen brandflecken usw. ausbleiben. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn schon Raw, dann richtig!


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2011)

Mh da fällt es mir schwer mich zu entscheiden.Ich bedanke mich für die Bilder. Vlt. hat ja noch jmd. einen gebürsteten Rahmen um mal den Unterschied zu sehen.Danke

Edit: Vlt. könnt ihr mir sagen was das auf dem Foto ist ExWorks oder gebürstet.So möchte ich ihn gerne haben:


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2011)

Das ist der Proto raw ex works, schmutzig.


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2011)

Das wollt ich hören Super der wird gekauft.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. September 2011)

Hat mal einer ein Bild von einem Raw Rahmen der ganzjährig bewegt wurde?

Wenn ich an Nicht-Winter Alu`s denke,die werden immer häßlich gelb.

Wer ganzjährig fährt, kann den ein oder anderen Streckenteil,der mit Streusalz gewürzt ist nicht ganz ausschliessen, da wäre Eloxal oder Lack durchaus optisch im Vorteil.

So schick das Raw auch aussieht und die Wartezeit verkürzt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. September 2011)

so lange gibt es die Fanes Rahmen noch nicht
musst mal bei den 301 RAW oder anderen schauen aber ob da die Legierung genauso ist und die gleiche Patina bekommt muss man abwarten


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2011)

Die Patina ist auch nicht das Problem, die kriegt man schnell wieder rauspoliert, dann siehts aus wie neu, Das Schlimme am Streusalz ist, das man da eine dicke Salzlauge am Rahmen hat, da kann sogar Alu korrodieren, deswegen muß man nach jeder Ausfahrt penibelst das Salz abwaschen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. September 2011)

oder gleich einen elox oder gepulvert/lackierten Rahmen nehmen 
aber auch bei denen sollte man den Streusalzkram wegmachen


----------



## ollo (17. September 2011)

tztztztz......noch nicht mal die erste Schneeflocke in Sicht und ihr quatsch schon von Streusalz ........by the way fangen die bei euch auch schon an im Wald mit Streusalz rum zu sauen


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2011)

Nichts ist unmöglich, ich hab ja auch gedacht, es sei Sommer. Ne im Wald eher selten, aber ich muß ja auch irgendwie hinkommen, da blieb einiges hängen,einfach abduschen war da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich, ich hab ja auch gedacht, es sei Sommer. Ne im Wald eher selten, aber ich muß ja auch irgendwie hinkommen, da blieb einiges hängen,einfach abduschen war da nicht.




 wem sagts Du das, noch ekliger ist Kalk auf Eloxal, was nicht rechtzeitig runter kommt  .... wie gut das ich immer Nebenstraßen fahre die entweder Mangels Streusalz oder Mangels Kohle nicht gestreut werden, na dann mal auf einen Milden Winter


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2011)

Hier hatten wir das Glück, daß die Stadt zu doof war, rechtzeitig Salz zu besorgen, da war nach zwei Wochen eh nichts mehr im Lager. Ich hoffe eher auf einen knackig harten Winter. Schnee fährt sich irgendwie besser/lustiger als Matsch und man ist relativ sauber dannach.


----------



## goshawk (17. September 2011)

da stimme ich sofort zu. außerdem werden die trails bei schnee mehr geschohnt, wie wenn es matschig ist und die "hosenvollhaber" die trails zerfahren und zerbremsen....


----------



## Muffley (17. September 2011)

ich (und mein Neufundländer) hätten gerne, dass es im November, sobald ich von La Palma zurück bin einen halben bis einen Meter Schnee hinwirft und dann bis Ende Februar Stein und Bein friert. Im Keller liegen zwei Ice Spiker Pro und die will ich endlich mal artgerecht einsetzen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. September 2011)

ich würde da eher bis Ende Februar von La Palma nicht mehr zurückkommen ! 
das weiße Zeug kann mir gestohlen bleiben, ich bin bekennender Winterhasser


----------



## slash-sash (17. September 2011)

Ich weiß auch nicht, wer den Winter erfunden hat. Aber wenn ihn einer kennt, kann er mir ja mal Bescheid geben. Der kriegt dann mal postwendend eine von mir.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. September 2011)

Wieso gibts eigentlich keinen Fanes Bilder-only Frad,wie für die wildsäue und man muss sich die bilder hier erschnüffeln....hat ein Fanes weniger Bedeutung als eine Wildsau geschweige den ein Pudel?


----------



## Nasum (18. September 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen,

so neuer Rahmen ist bestellt und die restlichen Parts stehen eigentlich auch schon fest bzw. stellen kein Problem dar.
Es gibt da nur eine Sache, der Steuersatz.Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig hier gelesen und wollte eigentlich nochmal was fragen(um sicher zu gehen).

Ich möchte eine Tapered Gabel fahren und nun brauch ich den passenden Steuersatz für die Gabel die dann ins Fanes soll.
Könnt ihr mir einen Steuersatz empfehlen? Ich hab jetzt hier z.B. was von Reset Flashstack gelesen( Konan A, Konan B usw) hab aber kein Plan was man da nehmen soll.
Was habt ihr so für Steuersätze drin, bzw. was muss ich genau kaufen Also was für eine Schale oben und was unten und gibt es eine vorgeschrieben Einbauhöhe bei den Steuersätzen fürs Fanes?

Ich bin die letzten Jahre nur den klassischen 1.1/8 Steuers. gefahren und die ganzen Tapered und 1.5 Standards sind komplett an mir vorbei gegangen.


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. September 2011)

du brauchst einen Steuersatz mit ZS 44/56 für tapered Gabelschäfte. Hop hat sowas, reset auch, Cane creek und Acros (wenn Cosmic sowas bestellt), etc. 
Midesteinpreßtiefe gibts bei semiintegrierten (ZeroSStack) nicht mehr.
Am einfachsten wäre es den Steuersatz zu nehmen, den der Jü abbietet(ACros AIsxe22), der ist gut, nicht zu teuer und wird dann direkt eingepreßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (18. September 2011)

Spitze Moonboot.Ich bedanke mich für die Hilfe.Dann nehm ich den von Jü.


----------



## ollo (18. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wieso gibts eigentlich keinen Fanes Bilder-only Frad,wie für die wildsäue und man muss sich die bilder hier erschnüffeln....hat ein Fanes weniger Bedeutung als eine Wildsau geschweige den ein Pudel?




einfach machen


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. September 2011)

Gib mir deins, wenns ein M ist und du darfst auf meins warten, dann starte ich 

Anderes Thema:
Kettenstrebenschutz,trotz Kefü (Bionicon)...?
Nötig?
Wenn ja...hat der Jü da was, der WEbshop sagt nix, der Rahmen ist schon geordert und der Rest auch, nur fiel mir das so ein....


----------



## ollo (18. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Gib mir deins, wenns ein M ist und du darfst auf meins warten, dann starte ich
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> Kettenstrebenschutz,trotz Kefü (Bionicon)...?
> ...



 XL ....... da behält man die Übersicht ...... Kefü von Alutech wird es nicht geben, entweder die jetzige Bionicon Lösung oder die auf der Messe vorgestellte neue Bionicon Variante, kommt aber erst nächstes Jahr.

Was Du auf jeden Fall neben der Kettenstrebe schützen solltest, ist die innere Kante der Druckstrebe, die bekommt von der Kette genauso viel ab wie die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Piefke (18. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> XL ....... da behält man die Übersicht ...... Kefü von Alutech wird es nicht geben, entweder die jetzige Bionicon Lösung oder die auf der Messe vorgestellte neue Bionicon Variante,


oder Eigenbau.


----------



## rigger (18. September 2011)

Eigenbau hab ich auch gemacht, aus nem schwarzen Bewässerungsschlauch mit Kabelbindern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (19. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

so Fanes(raw) mit Vivid Dämpfer ist bestellt aber bevor ich jetzt nochmal anrufe und die Leute nerve wollt ich mal kurz fragen wie lang ihr auf euer Fanes gewartet habt, nicht das ich es eilig hab aber ne kleine Richtungsangabe wäre nett.Danke


----------



## ibislover (19. September 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so Fanes(raw) mit Vivid Dämpfer ist bestellt aber bevor ich jetzt nochmal anrufe und die Leute nerve wollt ich mal kurz fragen wie lang ihr auf euer Fanes gewartet habt, nicht das ich es eilig hab aber ne kleine Richtungsangabe wäre nett.Danke


nur ein paar post zurück steht, dass die neuen rahmen mitte oktober ausgeliefert werden...


----------



## Nasum (19. September 2011)

Ach Mist, obwohl ich es überflogen hab ist es mir entgangen.Danke dir


----------



## 6TiWon (19. September 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> nur ein paar post zurück steht, dass die neuen rahmen mitte oktober ausgeliefert werden...


aber nur für die, die im juni juli schon bestellt hatten. ansonsten wird es(nach tel gespräch von meinem händler mit jü. letzter woche) ende november


----------



## pisskopp (19. September 2011)

ja, und wenn Ihr noch fleissig weiter E-Mails und Telefonanrufe an den Jü bombt, dann wirds wohl noch länger dauern...
Ist ja wie im Hünerstall...


----------



## Nasum (19. September 2011)

Och wie gesagt ich kann warten.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. September 2011)

6TiWon schrieb:


> aber nur für die, die im juni juli schon bestellt hatten. ansonsten wird es(nach tel gespräch von meinem händler mit jü. letzter woche) ende november



Ich glaube das ist eine vorsichtige aussage,bei mir hieß es auch so ca. Oktober....wenn jetzt die Endseason welle kommt und der Jü viel on tour und der Eolxierer/Pulverer viel zu tun hat....

Ich hoffe mal auf 2,eher 3-max 4 Wochen, ok 6 wären auch ok ,wenns den schee wird .

Bin schon auf meine Kombo gespannt,wird sehr Stumpi Evo mäßig die Optik


----------



## mex racer (19. September 2011)

ich habe auch ein bestellt. sollte laut ju mitte oktober ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Michael140 (19. September 2011)

Ich bin wieder am anfang mit der dämpferwahl. Vielleicht doch der Monarch plus anstelle des mz wc?? Der Monarch würde evtl am besten zur Lyrik dh passen. Genau so unsensibel. Was passiert eigentlich wenn Lord helmchen sich einer Gabel
annehmen würde. Wie verbessert oder verändert sie sich?


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2011)

Nu, die Lyrik ist ab werk schon leicht unsensibel, zumindest muß ich schon recht viel Aufwand(Buchsen aufweiten, weniger Federvorspannung) betreiben, damit sie dem Hinterbau hinterher kommt, aber noch lange nicht so schlimm, wie z.B. eine Talas mit FIT. ABer in puncto Kennlinie taugt das dann schon sehr mit dem vividAir, wenn ich den Dämpfer mal ordentlich abgestimmt hab, und mich mit Schmackes in Rad werfe, federt es vorne und hinten gleichmäßig ein, schon prima sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (20. September 2011)

Thema Rock Shox Reverb:

Habe einen L Rahmen bestellt bei 184cm, 420 oder 380mm?
Wie weit kann man die einstecken?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2011)

Versteh ich gerade nicht, einstecken kannste die bis zum Anschlag. Bin ähnlich groß, hab auch L und die "kurze" Version. Der Kopf von der reverb frißt schon viel von der Länge auf(3-4cm), das Sattelrohr ist durhgängig, enscheident ist dann noch wie weit es ausgerieben ist, aber das sollte reichen.


----------



## othu (20. September 2011)

also kann ich auch die 420mm Reverb bis zum Anschlag (silberner Ring) einschieben?
bzw. die 380mm Version geht auf jeden Fall und reicht dir von der Länge?!


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2011)

hmm, ersteres hängt davon ab, wie eit es ausgerieben ist, keine Ahnung.
Die Kurze kann ich komplett runter schieben, ich ziehe auch nicht viel aus, mir reichen da 1-2cm bei 89cm Schrittlänge(siehe fotos). Wenn du deine Schrittlänge kennst, kannst du dir es auch pimaldaumen ausrechnen. Höhe des Sattels, max. Auszug der Sattelstütze, Sattelrohrlänge, und die Kurbelarmlänge sind da Maßen die du brauchst.


----------



## othu (20. September 2011)

Dank dir, dann sollte ich auch mit der 380mm auskommen, habe eher kurze Beine... Schrittlänge weiß ich zwar nicht, aber wird schon passen.


----------



## Michael140 (20. September 2011)

Ich denke schon, das der rock wc Air super ist, aber wäre der Monarch besser, wenn ich auch mal im stehen Gas geben muss? Hast du ne coil oder Lyrik soloair?


----------



## grosser (20. September 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es rund um Mainz oder Wiesbaden ein Fanes in Größe S?
Ich würde gerne mal schauen ob die Größe passt.
Danke


----------



## Michael140 (20. September 2011)

Gibt es. Frag zur not mal bei carver nach. Die Designerin von denen hat eines.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das der rock wc Air super ist, aber wäre der Monarch besser, wenn ich auch mal im stehen Gas geben muss? Hast du ne coil oder Lyrik soloair?



Ich hab ne 2008er coil MicoDH(2011) u-turn-170mm bastard Gabel. 

Im Stehen Gas geben, schwierig zu sagen, das hängt ja auch gut ab, wie man ihn einstellt. Oder anders gesagt, es ist schwieriger einen unsensiblen Dämpfer sensibler hinzukriegen, als einen sensiblen Dämpfer(mit gut einstellbarer Druck und Zugstufe) ruhig zu kriegen. Deswegen hab ich lieber einen Dämpfer ohne irgendwelche Plattformgedönse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (20. September 2011)

Ich glaube, ich lose es einfach aus. Beide sind bestens fürs Rad geeignet. Oder ich gehe nach der Optik. Morgen Frage ich mal wann es kommt. Bin am we wieder probegefahren.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2011)

ui, probegefahren, ist hier noch eins in der Nähe? Losen klingt gut, so richtig danebenhauen kann man ja kaum bei der Auswahl. Vo der Optik würde ich aber noch tunebarkeit (für Monarch plus und vivid solls was von Push geben)  und den zuständigen Servivepartner (comic für Mz, Sport import und hartje bei RS) in Auge fassen.


----------



## rallleb (20. September 2011)

@Michael140
Dann kann ich ja demnächst mal probesitzen, hier in Bornheim
obwohl Moonboot42 wohnt auch nicht sooo weit weg
Möchte mein Mondraker und das Tourque nächstes Jahr evtl durch ein Fanes ersetzen und würde gern mal probieren ob mir ein L reicht bei 190cm.


----------



## Michael140 (20. September 2011)

Ich war wieder in der Schweiz und hab da wieder das L/m fanes fahren können. Stimmt an ein pushtuning hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Gute Idee. Dann hoffe ich, dass ich das morgen noch ändern kann. Das rot passt auch nicht so gut in mein weiss schwarzes fanes. War heute bei Radon Teile bestellen. Das wird teuer ;0)


----------



## Michael140 (20. September 2011)

Ja gerne. Alle guten fanes sind drei. Bin aber wieder nach Brühl gezogen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. September 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> obwohl Moonboot42 wohnt auch nicht sooo weit weg



Klar, alles machbar.

michael, wann kriegstes denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (20. September 2011)

Kläre ich morgen. Es gab ein Missgeschick. Sonst hätte ich es schon. Wenn alles gut gelaufen ist, dann ist es fertig lackiert.


----------



## pisskopp (21. September 2011)

moonboot42 schrieb:


> nu, die lyrik ist ab werk schon leicht unsensibel, zumindest muß ich schon recht viel aufwand(buchsen aufweiten, weniger federvorspannung) betreiben, damit sie dem hinterbau hinterher kommt, aber noch lange nicht so schlimm, wie z.b. Eine talas mit fit. Aber in puncto kennlinie taugt das dann schon sehr mit dem vividair, wenn ich den dämpfer mal ordentlich abgestimmt hab, und mich mit schmackes in rad werfe, federt es vorne und hinten gleichmäßig ein, schon prima sowas!





was redet ihr da für komisches zeug???


----------



## ibislover (21. September 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> was redet ihr da für komisches zeug???


aber echt!


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (21. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich war wieder in der Schweiz und hab da wieder das L/m fanes fahren können. Stimmt an ein pushtuning hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Gute Idee. Dann hoffe ich, dass ich das morgen noch ändern kann. Das rot passt auch nicht so gut in mein weiss schwarzes fanes. War heute bei Radon Teile bestellen. Das wird teuer ;0)



Warum bestellst du die Teile nicht bei Jü zum OEM-Preis
is dann nicht so teuer, es sei denn du stehst auf Radon Label.


----------



## Michael140 (21. September 2011)

Zum einen habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht darüber nachgedacht den jü zu fragen. Zum anderen liegt das mit Sicherheit an den sehr, sehr guten preisen die ich in Bonn gekomme. Aber du hast recht, fragen kostet nichts. Viel brauche ich ohne hin nicht. Nur Antrieb und Schaltung will ich erneuern.


----------



## Michael140 (21. September 2011)

Morgen wird mein Rad versandfertig gemacht!!!!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (21. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Als Umwerfer brauchst du einen X9 S3 direct mount. Ansonsten krasse Partlist, nur vom Feinsten, die Kurbel gefällt, vielleicht käme noch eine Middleburn HT2 in Frage.




warum braucht man diesen umwerfer?
wegen der kefü oder allgemein am fanes?
wie und wo wird der montiert?


----------



## grosser (21. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Gibt es. Frag zur not mal bei carver nach. Die Designerin von denen hat eines.



Danke!
Ich werdemal nach meinem Urlaub versuchen einen Kontakt herzustellen


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. September 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> warum braucht man diesen umwerfer?
> wegen der kefü oder allgemein am fanes?
> wie und wo wird der montiert?



Man ist nicht nur auf diesen Umwerfer festgelegt, er hat aber nach X9 gefragt. Passen tun alle s3 und etype(ohne trägerplatte), befestigt wird das an der Aufnahme am Hinterbau(am Drepunkt der Kettenstrebe pber dem Tretlager).







Gründe könne sein, daß man sich die Schelle erspart, der Umwerfer immer paralell zur Kettenlinie ist(weniger Probleme bei der Montage) und das sich der Umwerfer bei dem großen Federweg mitdreht.


----------



## othu (22. September 2011)

Ich muss mal wieder nerven:

Ich möchte eine Acid Code 2012 mit 203mm Trickstuff-Scheiben (statt der 200mm Scheiben von Avid) fahren, welchen Adapter brauche ich dann?

Der hier: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html

bringt mich doch nur auf die 200mm Scheiben die bei der Code 2012 dabei sind, oder?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. September 2011)

Ich fahre den:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16941_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-185mm-Scheibe-.html

mit 203er Scheibe - Hope Tech M4 - laut Theorie etwas zu groß, aber passt bei mir.


----------



## othu (22. September 2011)

danke, werde ich probieren!


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. September 2011)

Dai ch noch Züge und Lackschutzfolie bestellen will,mal die übliche Umwerferfrage:

Kann ich meinen XT E-Type nehmen, oder,da ich sowieso SRAM fahre,sind die SRAM Umwerfer mittlerweile besser,früher waren die schwergängig.

Oder geht nur direct mount? An meinem E-Type fehlt eine Schraube zur Lagerplatte...

Nächste Sache...XT 3fach ist vorhanden...evtl doch 2fach...weiß nicht so recht...2x9 wäre mir wohl zu wenig von der abstufung her....jhemand den Schritt runter auf 2x9 hinter sich?

Klar 2fach Trigger käme noch dazu,wenn 3fach kastriert auch gehen würde..


----------



## Piefke (22. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen XT E-Type nehmen,
> 
> Nächste Sache...XT 3fach ist vorhanden...evtl doch 2fach...weiß nicht so recht...2x9 wäre mir wohl zu wenig von der abstufung her....jhemand den Schritt runter auf 2x9 hinter sich?
> 
> Klar 2fach Trigger käme noch dazu,wenn 3fach kastriert auch gehen würde..


XT-E-Type geht ohne Probleme.
Ich fahr auch 2fach (22/36) das reicht für ein Enuro und geht auch mit 3fach Umwerfer und Shifter.


----------



## ollo (23. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Dai ch noch Züge und Lackschutzfolie bestellen will,mal die übliche Umwerferfrage:
> 
> ............
> Oder geht nur direct mount? An meinem E-Type fehlt eine Schraube zur Lagerplatte...
> ...




beim Rahmen waren zwei Schrauben zur Befestigung des "Rest" E-Typ Umwerfers dabei und Umstieg von 3 auf 2 Fach war auch bei mir angesagt, erst mit einem 3 Fach Trigger, dann auf einen 2 Fach, weil Gr. Kettenblatt überflüssig bei der Enduro. Bei der AM Fanes würde ich eher die 3 Fach behalten.


----------



## Michael140 (23. September 2011)

Warum würdest du auf dreifach bleiben wollen? 24 oder 26/38 sollten doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. September 2011)

Sind die SRAM Umwerfer mittlerweile besser als die Shimano?
Damals hieß es immer, SRAM brauche mehr Kraft,weil die Federn stärker sind oder die Nieten fester.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. September 2011)

Es sind Umwerfer, völlig simple Teile, was soll da besser sein. Sram könnte mal in der Verarbeitung nachlegen, aber wenn man einen SPielfreien hat, funktionieren sie genauso wie ein Shimano.


----------



## ollo (23. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Warum würdest du auf dreifach bleiben wollen? 24 oder 26/38 sollten doch reichen, oder?



ich bin da eher Klassisch (Altmodisch) geprägt und bei einem Allmountain Bike 3 Fach wie eh und je (24 oder 26 sind mir zu viel Zähne) wenn schon nix mehr 3 Fach dann Pinion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (23. September 2011)

Du bist nur zu faul zum feste treten ;0)
Reicht dir die bodenfreiheit bei dreifach, auch wenn grob wird?


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. September 2011)

Mir gefällt bei 3 Fach erstens die feinere Abstufung.

Zweitens das große Blatt bergab oder wenns dann doch mal später wird,es dunkel ist und ich die Straße lang fahre um das Wild nachts in ruhe zu lassen. Da fahre ich meistens vorn groß und es geht im Schwung recht flott.

War mir z.B. vor 2 wochen lieber,als es sogar regnete, es fix gehen mußte,weil Madame es noch nicht für nötig befunden hatte sich Licht ans bike zu kaufen und ich sie dann per auto aus dem 12km entfernten Ort shutteln mußte.
Mußte aber erst per Rad fix heim....

Da ich momentan das LV schone und ihr Strive fahre,ist da eine 2x10 XTR dran und irgendwie mundet mir das bergab nicht immer und in der ebene auch,weil es mit schwung und zwar mehr Kraft aber dafür mit geringerer Trittfrequenz vorwärts geht.

Irgendwie fehlt mir halt das mittlere Blatt und ich schalte vorne deutlich mehr bei 2x10


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2011)

Ich war auch lange Verfechter von 3x vorne da ich min 11km Flachland habe. Allerdings nur bis ich mir in einer ruhigen Minute mal die Mühe gemacht habe und die Übersetzungen in eine Excel Tabelle zu tippen um sie mit  2x zu vergleichen. Macht das mal, es öffnet einem u.U. die Augen
Daraufhin ist am AM Hardtail versuchsweise das große KB runtergeflogen (dafür nen Grinder montiert), das mittlere habe ich gegen ein 36 und um es ganz extrem zu machen auch noch das 22Z gegen ein 20Z Mountaingoat getauscht. Letzteres ist zwar bei steilen Anstiegen richtig klasse aber der Sprung von 14Z vorne ist mir zu groß. Da sind beim Kettenblatt vorne schalten hinten dann 4 Sprünge fällig. Da kommt wieder das 22er drauf
Aber das große habe ich bisher nicht vermisst. Effektiv fehlt eine Abstufung, sprich 44 zu 11 und darauf kann man IMHO auch mal verzichten !

Optimal ist für mich eine 22/36 Abstufung vorne und 11-34 hinten. Das 20er vorne dann für in die Alpen 

Was bei den 2x10fach Systemen aber ein Thema ist, ist die schmälere Kette und die damit verbundene verminderte Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit.


----------



## Wurzelmann (23. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich war auch lange Verfechter von 3x vorne da ich min 11km Flachland habe. Allerdings nur bis ich mir in einer ruhigen Minute mal die Mühe gemacht habe und die Übersetzungen in eine Excel Tabelle zu tippen um sie mit  2x zu vergleichen. Macht das mal, es öffnet einem u.U. die Augen
> Daraufhin ist am AM Hardtail versuchsweise das große KB runtergeflogen (dafür nen Grinder montiert), das mittlere habe ich gegen ein 36 und um es ganz extrem zu machen auch noch das 22Z gegen ein 20Z Mountaingoat getauscht. Letzteres ist zwar bei steilen Anstiegen richtig klasse aber der Sprung von 14Z vorne ist mir zu groß. Da sind beim Kettenblatt vorne schalten hinten dann 4 Sprünge fällig. Da kommt wieder das 22er drauf
> Aber das große habe ich bisher nicht vermisst. Effektiv fehlt eine Abstufung, sprich 44 zu 11 und darauf kann man IMHO auch mal verzichten !
> 
> ...



Wobei der Vorteil von 2x10fach wiederum wäre, dass man auch eine 22 zu 36er Kombi hat. Damit hätte man dann den halben Weg zum MG wieder drin.


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2011)

man kann auch mit 32/34/36/38 und 11-36 glücklich werden ;-)


----------



## Michael140 (23. September 2011)

Dann doch lieber ein singlespeed e-Bike als alternative! Ich finde dreifach auch besser als zweifach, aber bin leider oft an Steinen oder bäumen angeeckt. Jetzt fahr ich hs am Torque und finde es super. Aber die fanes soll leichter werden. An eine xtr dreifach komme ich gerade günstig dran. Sieht aber komisch aus an einem enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> 32/34/36/38  ;-)



das wäre mir eine zu enge Abstufung der Kettenblätter und die Sonderanfertigung der 4x Kurbel zu teuer......


----------



## Zara Bernard (24. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Was bei den 2x10fach Systemen aber ein Thema ist, ist die schmälere Kette und die damit verbundene verminderte Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit.



Einfach ein drittes Kettenschloss mitnehmen!


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. September 2011)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Einfach ein drittes Kettenschloss mitnehmen!


Oder als Heimarbeit ne Kette aus sram Kettenschlösser basteln  Und dann als erste Werkzeuglose voll zerlegbare Kette verticken


----------



## Nasum (25. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vlt. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen auch wenn die Frage bestimmt schon etliche male gestellt wurde.Ich hab den Rahmen in Größe M genommen und überlege mir jetzt ob ich das Sitzrohr noch 20mm einkürzen lasse.Ich bin mit Schuh knapp über 1,75m und bevorzuge eigentlich recht kleine Rahmen.Ich bin vorher eine Größe S gefahren aber nur bergab(Rocky Mountain Switch) und da war das Oberrohr doch sehr kurz.Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit der Größe M, Sitzrohr S und mir vlt. einen kleinen Tipp geben ob das besser wäre.Ich bin echt unschlüssig.Das Fanes sollte auch für Touren genutzt werden aber bergab wird definitiv mehr gefahren.

Danke für jeglichen kleinen Tipp und vlt. fährt ja jmd. die M/S Kombination.


----------



## ollo (25. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Du bist nur zu faul zum feste treten ;0)
> Reicht dir die bodenfreiheit bei dreifach, auch wenn grob wird?



das Rad das ich mit Dreifach fahre (und Rennradritzel) ist eine Forstautobahn Feile und da reicht die Bodenfreiheit allemal ...es sei denn da leigt mal wieder ein Toter Waldbewohner auf dem weg   und das mit nur 2 KB, da reicht die Bodenfreiheit auch, wobei es manchmal einfach Scheppern muß, damit ältere Leute wie ich wach bleiben beim Fahren ......Sekundenschlaf im Trail , nicht zu unterschätzen   bei den 2x 10 Abstufungen (auch wenn sie rechnerisch in einer schicken Tabelle mehr hergeben  ) gefallen mir die Abstufungen nicht. 

@ Nasum

meine Frau fährt ein M mit S Sitztrohr bei 1,77........wenn Du eine 27,2 Stütze nimmst ist diese bei 430 mm 370 mm Versenkbar (mist ich hab die Zahlen nicht mehr genau im Kopf, steht hier aber irgendwo) je dünner die Stütze desto mehr Versenkbarkeit. Ein weiteres Aufreiben des Sitztrohres in die Tiefe um auch "Dickere" Stützen weiter zu versenken bringt nichts, da es ab einer gewissen Tiefe durchgerieben ist (der Jü hat sich da auch schon über das ein oder andere zu Tief ausgeriebene Sitzrohr geärgert).

Wenn Du also ein S Sitzrohr nehmen willst, dann längere Stütze und da ist die 27,2 Variante die sich am tiefsten versenken lässt, damit es Abwärts ohne Hackeleien abgeht


----------



## Nasum (25. September 2011)

Das ist doch ein Wert mit dem ich was anfangen kann.Da ich noch ein bisschen kleiner bin als deine Frau werde ich dann auch das S Sitzrohr nehmen.Danke dir ollo


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. September 2011)

Bald ist Oktober  	 

Hoffentlich bleibts noch eine weile warm...so 3-4 Wochen evtl.


----------



## Brausa (25. September 2011)

Wie weit ist eine 400er stuetze im 460er sitzrohr versenkbar?
Wie tief ist die mindesteinstecktiefe?

Ueberlege auch das L-Sitzrohr 20mm kuerzen zu lassen, weils sicher besser aussieht als nacher selber zu kuerzen...


----------



## ollo (25. September 2011)

Brausa schrieb:


> Wie weit ist eine 400er stuetze im 460er sitzrohr versenkbar?
> Wie tief ist die mindesteinstecktiefe?
> 
> Ueberlege auch das L-Sitzrohr 20mm kuerzen zu lassen, weils sicher besser aussieht als nacher selber zu kuerzen...




welcher Durchmesser der Stütze  Mindesteinstecktiefe .....geh mal von 10 cm aus.


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2011)

Die Stütze muss beim Fanes bis über die Kreuzung Oberrohr-Sitzrohr eingeschoben werden.
Mindestens bis zur oberen Naht, besser bis zur unteren Naht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (26. September 2011)

Mein fanes ist in der post. Ich platze vor Aufregung. Am Mittwoch kommen die anbauteile wenn alles gut geht.


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. September 2011)

Besser in der Post als in der Tonne 

Spaß beiseite: fehlte bei dir was,was vom rohrsatzlieferanten nachgeliefert werden mußte?
Sprich alle Besteller könnten die Chance haben das die Rohrsätze letzte woche beim Jü angekommen sind?


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. September 2011)

UI, da wird man unruhig. Bei mir hat der versand keinen ganzen Tag gedauert, Mttwoch könnte zu spät sein.


----------



## othu (26. September 2011)

Ich habe am 3.August bestellt und laut Aussage letzte Woche Donnerstag muss ich noch bis Mitte/Ende Oktober warten...


----------



## Michael140 (26. September 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist noch mal eine sonderanfertigung von jü. Danke vielmals, dass du das gemacht hast. 
Es gab nur ein kleines Problem mit der Lackierung. so ist das eben, wenn man sich zwischen die eurobike quetschen will. Deswegen hat es jetzt etwas länger gedauert. Mit der neuen Lieferung an Rahmen hat mein fanes nix zu tuen. 
Nicht auszudenken wenn der Postbote gleich schon klingelt. Dann muss meine Freundin auf dem Sofa schlafennund ich kuschel mit der fanes


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. September 2011)

Hat ein Fanes Fahrer die aktuelle XT dran und kann was sagen?
Überlege gegen meine Elixir zu tauschen, scheint ja recht Wartungsarm und angeblich bissiger zu sein, das XT`lein.
nur ich glaubs noch nciht so,weil die Kolben ja noch kleiner sind als bei der elixir


----------



## pisskopp (26. September 2011)

.


----------



## Michael140 (26. September 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht deine Frage direkt beantwortet. Die Saint ist ein Traum. Beläge halten viel länger und kein lästiges quitschen. Wartung ist Top. Nicht nur weil sie kein Wasser zieht sonder weil man sie ordentlich entlüften kann. Dieses ist ja bei der xt identisch


----------



## ollo (26. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hat ein Fanes Fahrer die aktuelle XT dran und kann was sagen?
> Überlege gegen meine Elixir zu tauschen, scheint ja recht Wartungsarm und angeblich bissiger zu sein, das XT`lein.
> nur ich glaubs noch nciht so,weil die Kolben ja noch kleiner sind als bei der elixir




jup ich ......zwar nicht die ganz aktuelle (das ist jetzt die SLX, wegen der neuen Hebel, die besser "am Cockpit" anliegen) aber die XT hat 2 Jahre sicher und klaglos ihren Dienst getan und wenn ich nicht so Teilegeil wäre, würde Sie das auch weiterhin tun, tolle Bremse....  was man sich aber auf jeden Fall bei den aktuellen Bremsen schenken kann sind die Belege mit den Kühlrippen, die Klappern sich erbärmlich durch die Lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (27. September 2011)

Gut,hab sie mal bestellt, mal sehen ob ich auch vom Elixir Freund zum Xt Freund werde.

Jetzt hängts alles nur noch am Jü.

Schweiß Jü! Schweiß!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

So, die Post war da. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass meine Waage bei 4,1 kg stehen bleibt. Inkl. Monarch Plus, Steuersatz und Achsaufahme bei M/L. Hatte gehoft, dass ich bei 3,xy enden würde. Was haben eure gewogen? Wann gibt es noch gleich die Carbonstreben? Das Bike sieht super aus. Echt gut geworden. Morgen gibt es Bilder.


----------



## ollo (27. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> So, die Post war da. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass meine Waage bei 4,1 kg stehen bleibt. Inkl. Monarch Plus, Steuersatz und Achsaufahme bei M/L. Hatte gehoft, dass ich bei 3,xy enden würde. Was haben eure gewogen? Wann gibt es noch gleich die Carbonstreben? Das Bike sieht super aus. Echt gut geworden. Morgen gibt es Bilder.




vergess erst einmal die 4,1, bau es auf, fahr damit und dann frag dich nochmal nach dem Rahmengewicht und wie wichtig es ist (es sei denn Du trägst Dein rad zu über 70% irgendwo rauf  )

Rahmengewicht ist ohne Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Achse auf der Homepage angegeben   und die Carbonstreben gibt es erst wenn ich keine davon Kaputt bekommen habe


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

L elox(ohne Dämpfer) wiegt ca. 3,4kg. Hast du da Pulver drauf? Carbonstreben gibts im Frühjahr, ich hab meine Beschleunigungsfinne abbestellt und gehe dann gleich auf Carbon.


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> und die Carbonstreben gibt es erst wenn ich keine davon Kaputt bekommen habe


Darfst du testen?


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Ich war gerade an der frittenbude und deswegen muss das Rad jetzt leichter werden. ;0)
Mein Hund ist voll eifersüchtig. Wie süss! Das Gewicht ist nicht sooo wichtig. Mit allem drum und  inkl. Lack sind 4,1 schon ok. Ich versuche mal unter 14,5 kg zu kommen. Das was ich schon gefahren bin hatte 13,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. September 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Darfst du testen?



......sieht so aus, aber so ganz sind wir uns noch nicht Handels einig, ob es ein wirkliches Prädikat ist, wenn es heißt "_OllO__Proof_" 


@Michael 140

ja ja die Frittierbude, immer wieder verlockend, da müßen Natürlich die Teile extrem Leicht werden, man will ja auch den weg zur selbigen Bude schaffen ohne vorher Tot um zufallen


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Also wenn man sich so dasTestfeld von der Freeride anschaut, war ja nur noch das Scott leichter, ohne das die Fanes aus der unteren Preisregion rauskam. Ist also schon noch möglich ein gutes Rad zusammenzustellen ohne zu tuer oder zu schwer zu werden. 

Ich hab aber mit dem Gewichtsthema weitestgehen meinen Frieden gemacht, im Vergleich ist mein Rad bei selben Teilen schwerer geworden, läßt sich aber trotzdem besser treten.


----------



## ibislover (27. September 2011)

naja, aber in der freeride war ein 900 euro, 16xxg laufradsatz verbaut.
mit günstig ist da nichts mehr...


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Ne, 900â¬ kostet der havoc nicht und wiegt eher 1850g und der Gesamtpreis und Gesamtgewicht ist bei jedem Rad angegeben.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Der Havoc wiegt 1750g und der UVP liegt schon bei ca. 900 Euro.


----------



## ibislover (27. September 2011)

stimmt, ich hatte das gewicht der carbon variante in kopf. aber der preis stimmt.
wobei man das gewicht auch auch mit hope, flow und cx erreicht un keine 500 löhnen muss.
ist ja aber auch egal...


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Ja ok UVP,aber den bezahlt doch keiner, der ist doch in vielen FÃ¤llen abgefahren. Ich hatte nur die Preise von Bike COmpo oder Hibike im Kopf, da lag er um die 600â¬, ist aber nicht mehr gelistet. ist abe auch wirklich egal, das Gewicht kriegt man mit herkÃ¶mlichen LRS wirklich gÃ¼nstiger hin.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

600 war der alte ! Und ich will den neuen trotzdem !


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

So, nach der Freude nun die Ernüchterung. Falscher Steuersatz wurde eingepresst. Das war's dann mit radeln am schönen langen we.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

welcher denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Wie kann man einen falschen Steuersatz einpressen ? Was war das für ein Pfuscher ?


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Der Pfuscher war woll ich selber. Ich hatte den Steuersatz nachträglich geordert und nicht gesehen, dass er mit einen 1 1/8 konus angegeben war. Ich hatte nur tapered in der Beschreibung gelesen und wahrscheinlich nicht aufgepasst. Und selbst wenn es bei alutech passiert ist, Pfuscher ist schon übertrieben. Fehler passieren eben.


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

Ist das der Acros-Steuersatz?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Wenn du den AISXE22 von der Hompagte meinst, ist das alles kein Problem und du kannst am Wochenende fahren. Nur der untere Konus unterscheidet sich bei 1 1/8l Schaft oder tapered. Einfach schnell per Post das Teil A/B Baseplate tauschen mit dem Jü.
http://www.acros.de/datasheets/22.00.505S.pdf


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Ja genau der. Und jetzt ist es eindeutig. Ich habe es überlesen. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und heul ne runde.


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Also wenn jemand einen Steuersatz braucht für 1 1/8.... Ich hätte einen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Ach so. Das klang so, als wäre der falsche Steuersatz in den Rahmen gepresst worden.
Glaub mir, habe ich in der Werkstatt alles schon gesehen.

Morgen ist ja erst Mittwoch. Der Jü hilft dir schon !


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ja genau der. Und jetzt ist es eindeutig. Ich habe es überlesen. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und heul ne runde.


Schreib vorher noch dem Jü ne Mail, dass er dir morgen den anderen Gabelkonus lossschicken soll und du kannst am WE biken.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand einen Steuersatz braucht für 1 1/8.... Ich hätte einen.



Ne hast du nicht, den tauscht du mal hübsch. Dann haste Donnerstag alles zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Tauschen mit dem jü? Der 1.5 ist auf der Homepage gerade nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

Ruf den JÃ¼ an oder frag mal vor Ort bei nem HÃ¤ndler. Du brauchst ja nur den Gabelkonus, der kostet etwa 15 â¬. Ich hab jetzt beide Varianten zu Hause, den 1.5er grad in Benutzung.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Welcher Schaft soll denn verbaut werden? Wenns eine tapered Gabel ist, bleibt der Steuersatz im Rahmen wie er ist und nur die Baseplate (das Teil, das auf die Gabel aufgeschlagen wird) wird getauscht.


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Ich wollte meine tapered Lyrik einbauen. Mit der dem tausch der Platte hatte ich gehofft. Wäre super wenn das reicht. Sonst muss ich mal mir Acros telefonieren. Und der Unterschied ist nur die Platte???


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

Ja, ist nur die Platte. Ich hatte erst 1 1/8" und jetzt 1.5 - nur der Gabelkonus ist anders.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Ja, nur die Baseplate. Sieht man im Techdoc da oben ganz gut. das ist doch praktisch so und erspart uns einne noch unübersichtlicheren Steuersatzdschungel...
Du hast A und brauchst B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Acros direkt kann doch auch schnell helfen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. September 2011)

Ja tauschen geht genau so schnell und ist billiger.


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

Beide dahaben kostet auch nicht die Welt und macht einen flexibler.


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Dann will ich beide!!!! Gott ist der Rahmen schön gwworden!


----------



## Michael140 (27. September 2011)

Unglaublich. Der jü ist einfach Spitze. Er hat mir jetzt nich geantwortet. Die Sache läuft. Nur noch alutech bei dem Service hat der blödeste Kunde noch ne changse glücklich zu werden.


----------



## Piefke (27. September 2011)

Sag ich doch, der Jü macht das schon


----------



## pisskopp (27. September 2011)

darf ich euch ne Kerze anzünden?


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Unglaublich. Der jü ist einfach Spitze. Er hat mir jetzt nich geantwortet. Die Sache läuft. Nur noch alutech bei dem Service hat der blödeste Kunde noch ne changse glücklich zu werden.



 Super!

Bis Acros das Ding versendet hätte, wäre wahrscheinlich schon der Nikolaus bei dir gewesen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

Das da is zwar keine Kerze, brennt aber auch:  



und qualmt schön....


----------



## ollo (28. September 2011)

@Michael 140

zur Not hätte ich noch eine Platte hier, Nagelneu und noch eingetütet


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Danke Ollo. Ggf komme ich gerne darauf zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (28. September 2011)

Ollo ist die Mutti des Fanes Threads. Immer hilfsbereit und für fast alles ein Tipp auf Lager


----------



## ollo (28. September 2011)

kommt mir aber nicht mit Ausheulen am Rockzippel an .....by the way andere sind hier genauso hilfsbereit und machen das auch gerne, ist schon schön entspannt hier


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Und Lord helmchen sein Vater???!!! Kommt mir bekannt vor. Patricia schickt mir ne Platte 1.5" zu.


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

....aber wollte uns Ollo nicht alle aus diesem Thread werfen? Blättert mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Rabenmutter!


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. September 2011)

Wo sind den nun die Rahmenbilder?


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

bei mir im keller
da is es duster
draussen is es zu schnell für foddos
;-)


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Und schon wieder ne Frage. Ich hab hier ne kefü für iscg5. Auf dem Torque passte sie aber auf der fanes leider nicht. Kann das sein?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2011)

Ne kann nicht sein, welche Kefü, wo hakt es?


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Die Canyon kefü. Die Löcher passen nicht übereinander. Hab gerade nur das i phone. Keine Ahnung ob ich bilder hochladen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987316


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2011)

Hmmm, merkwürdig. Da die ISCG bei mir immer gepaßt hat, scheint die Cayon etwas abnorm, sollte aber kein Problem sein, die Löcher etwas aufzufeilen und dann ne Schraube durch.


----------



## rallleb (28. September 2011)

Wenn du dein canyon neu gekauft hast, liegt eigentlich auch ein adapter bei, für iscg??? auf iscg schießmichtot.
In der tüte wo auch die hammer reflectoren bei sind
Wenn die jemand braucht, ich mach nen guten preis


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Da war nix dabei. Aber egal. Er sollte eh nicht lange bleiben


----------



## Zara Bernard (28. September 2011)

Passt ein Minion 2.5 ins Fanes?
Wär auf einer Supra-D.


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

bei mir passt ein Minion ins Fanes auf ner DT 5.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2011)

Bei mir passten Ardent 2,4 und Minion 2,5 bei ner DS28.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. September 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Und Lord helmchen sein Vater???!!! Kommt mir bekannt vor. Patricia schickt mir ne Platte 1.5" zu.



Eher sein Sohn, aber ich glaub mit dem Gedanken wär Frau Ollo nicht so einverstanden 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lhafty (28. September 2011)

Fährt hier vielleicht im Raum Frankfurt jemand ein Fanes in L, das man mal proberollen darf? Ein (dank Ollo) Abtrünniger sucht eine neue Bleibe.


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

Heeeee

Du kommmsch hier net rein!

;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz unter uns Gebetsschwestern, warum kommen gerade von der Sekte so viele zum Jü? den Q laßt ihr aber wo er ist, oder?!


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2011)

Tja, ab und zu gehen einzelnen Sektenmitgliedern die Augen auf !


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Habt ihr eure Rahmen eigentlich mit einer SchutzFolie beklebt? Wenn ja, welche und wo gekauft?


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2011)

Von 3M gibts gute aus dem MX Bereich.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2011)

http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html

Schwarze(gravel restistant) hätte ich noch, aber das hilft dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiter


----------



## Michael140 (28. September 2011)

Farblos wäre besser, aber danke! Für heute ist Schluss mit aufbauen. Die leitungsführung gefällt mir noch nicht so richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. September 2011)

Schutzfolie???

RAW schützt sich selbst ;-)


----------



## Zara Bernard (29. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unter uns Gebetsschwestern, warum kommen gerade von der Sekte so viele zum Jü? den Q laßt ihr aber wo er ist, oder?!



Kleines Beispiel gefällig:

Ich darf mir hier den Dämpfer schon beim Kauf aussuchen oder ihn weglassen und einen Cane Creek DB Air einbauen im Frühling. 

Gott sei Dank muß ich nie wieder einen DHX mitkaufen der dann sowieso gleich wieder rausfliegt......


----------



## rallleb (29. September 2011)

Liegt vlt daran, das es hier das bessere 601/901 für grosse fahrer gibt
Trotzdem mein 301 bleibt alles andere kann weg!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unter uns Gebetsschwestern, warum kommen gerade von der Sekte so viele zum Jü? den Q laßt ihr aber wo er ist, oder?!



die Karawane zieht nun mal von Zeit zu Zeit weiter.....
andere Mütter (in dem Fall Väter) haben eben auch schöne Töchter
die XL & XXL Fahrer bekommen hier ein für sie besser passendes Bike
Jü kann eben auch innerhalb vertretbarer Zeiten liefern bzw zeigt nur Dinge die es dann auch in absehbarer Zeit tatsächlich zu kaufen gibt (Stichwort absenkbare Sattelstüze, LRS, usw.) 
er wirft seine Kunden auch nicht mit technisch aufgeblasenem Marketing Bla zu sondern bietet eine nachvollziehbare (technische, wirtschaftliche,...) Argumentation eines auf dem Boden Gebliebenen 
er bezieht seine Kunden und deren Wünsche/Probleme in die Planung mit ein und vermittelt so nicht den Eindruck er weiß eh alles besser
usw...

das sind eben alles Dinge die manche zu schätzen wissen
zusätzlich gab es eben auch noch den bombenmäßigen Freeride Test + Milestone Award


----------



## ollo (29. September 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Eher sein Sohn, aber ich glaub mit dem Gedanken wär Frau Ollo nicht so einverstanden
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Du wärst ein angenehmer Zögling.....bist eh den ganzen Tag im Keller und schraubst, ab und an etwas Tageslicht und eine Büchse Ravioli, fertig ist der Lack....


@ Michael 140

zumindest das Unterrohr und die obere Druckstrebe auf der Antriebsseite, macht sich besser bei Pulver (die Druckstrebe auch bei ohne Farbe, die Kette schlägt da sehr häufig ein) , hier gibt es noch gute.....ist wahrscheinlich die selbe wie von Moonboot gepostet..
http://www.pr-folia.de/shop/index.php/cat/c30_X-TREME.html


@Björn
 das drückt es im groben sehr gut aus......wobei auch nicht Xl und XXL Fahrer/innen besser und sicherer mit der Fanes rauf und runter können (soll aber auch Menschen geben die mit der Fanes nicht um können ) ...es lebe das Ohr und derjenige der benutzt bzw. bei dem das Ohr eine direkte Verknüpfung zum Denkzentrum hat und dieses aus dem gesprochenen die richtigen Schlüsse zieht


----------



## ollo (29. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unter uns Gebetsschwestern, warum kommen gerade von der Sekte so viele zum Jü? den Q laßt ihr aber wo er ist, oder?!



weil der Jü leckeres Bio Bier hat, warum den sonst......


----------



## scylla (29. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> (soll aber auch Menschen geben die mit der Fanes nicht um können)



weia, ich hoffe, meine Kommentare damals im Harz haben dich nicht zu sehr traumatisiert ... ?  

Ansonsten kann ich Björn_U nur zustimmen 
Vielleicht liegt's ja am erlesenen Geschmack der Sektenmitglieder, dass letztens so viele davon hier zu finden sind? 
(Oder sind die einfach auf psychischer Foren-Erholungs-Kur hier, wenn es drüben mal wieder zu schlimm traumatisierende Kloppe gibt?)


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. September 2011)

Scylla auf ollos Riesenrad, nicht übel.

Naja, nun hoffen wir mal das der M.G. hier nicht wie so oft mitliest, mir schwant schon eine unvergleichliche Marketing Offensive a la FDP, "wir haben verstanden" und "wir müssen liefern"...

Ansonsten sind ja ein paar gute Argumente dabei.


----------



## scylla (29. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Scylla auf ollos Riesenrad, nicht übel.



autsch 
na gott sei dank war das von frau ollo ein paar nummern kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (29. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Karawane zieht nun mal von Zeit zu Zeit weiter.....
> andere Mütter (in dem Fall Väter) haben eben auch schöne Töchter
> die XL & XXL Fahrer bekommen hier ein für sie besser passendes Bike



Ich glaube das wird völlig hochstilisiert. Ich war nie ein LV Fanboy und werde auch nie einer von Alutech werden. Echte LV Fanboys gibt es eh kaum, das 301 ist einfach technisch ein klasse Rad für einen bestimmten Zweck, mehr nicht. Und ich habe momentan auch nicht vor meines zu verkaufen. Ich fahre 301 seit es das gibt und ein Fanes AM würde mich zum Beispiel null interessieren. Ich suche etwas oben drüber. Das 901 ist mir zu heftig und das 601 ist einfach nur Verarsche des Kunden. Eigentlich wollte ich ein altes SX Trail. Dann kam Ollo.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Jü kann eben auch innerhalb vertretbarer Zeiten liefern bzw zeigt nur Dinge die es dann auch in absehbarer Zeit tatsächlich zu kaufen gibt (Stichwort absenkbare Sattelstüze, LRS, usw.)
> er wirft seine Kunden auch nicht mit technisch aufgeblasenem Marketing Bla zu sondern bietet eine nachvollziehbare (technische, wirtschaftliche,...) Argumentation eines auf dem Boden Gebliebenen
> er bezieht seine Kunden und deren Wünsche/Probleme in die Planung mit ein und vermittelt so nicht den Eindruck er weiß eh alles besser
> usw...
> ...



Das unterschreib ich voll und ganz.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> zusätzlich gab es eben auch noch den bombenmäßigen Freeride Test



Tests und Awards sind Blödsinn und interessieren mich null. Darauf kann man nicht fahren. Aber da steht auch drin es fährt wie ein altes SX Trail. Mehr Adelung kann ein Rad ja wohl kaum bekommen.

Und wie war das jetzt mit einem L im Raum Frankfurt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. September 2011)

Ja, die SXtrail 2007 Nähe ist gegeben, der Test war wirklich Banane, aber unterbewerten kann man den nicht. Der ist für viele Wichtig, wenn ich mich da an das Gespräch mit Jü beim Dirtmasters zurückerinnere.

Fahr aufe A3 Richting Bonn und du hast dein L.


----------



## phlipsn (29. September 2011)

Oder fährst mal die A4 nach Bad Hersfeld ( ca. 150Km von FAM ) und kannst meins in L mal fahren

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. September 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird völlig hochstilisiert. Ich war nie ein LV Fanboy und werde auch nie einer von Alutech werden. Echte LV Fanboys gibt es eh kaum, das 301 ist einfach technisch ein klasse Rad für einen bestimmten Zweck, mehr nicht. Und ich habe momentan auch nicht vor meines zu verkaufen.



dito !
ich mag mein Mk8 auch nicht hergeben 
sondern denke auch eher über eine Federwegsklasse drüber nach (um das 301 auch wieder mehr in Richtung leichter AM Tourer zu trimmen)
Mein größtes Hindernis ist derzeit eh die Finanzministerin  




Lhafty schrieb:


> Tests und Awards sind Blödsinn und interessieren mich null.



mich eigentlich auch nicht, auch wenn es angenehm zu wissen ist wenn das eigene Bike bzw. das Wunschbike auch von denen für gut befunden wurde. Es muss einem nur klar sein dass diese Tests bzw die Tester alles andere als unbefangen und immer subjektiv sind. Und auch deren Abhängigkeit von den Anzeigekunden muss man zumindest bedenken 

Aber es gibt genügend Leute die keine Lust oder schlicht keine Zeit haben, sich tief in die Materie einzulesen und dass für & wieder bis ins kleinste Detail auszuarbeiten. Die wollen jetzt ein neues Bike und dann wird da die erste Hälfte vom Zehnertest angeschaut und davon dann das gekauft, das am besten gefällt. Bestenfalls macht von denen noch einer eine Probefahrt, wenn sich entsprechend Bikes zum testen finden lassen.


----------



## pisskopp (29. September 2011)

und es werde Religion... Hallo Rohloffs, Hallo Laidviller


----------



## ollo (29. September 2011)

es ist wohl einfach unvermeidbar, wenn man etwas klasse findet, als Anhänger oder Religiöser "von..." bezichtigt zu werden .....Ok wenn es so ist in Bike Foren, dann kann hier auch der Klingelbeutel rumgereicht werden.... ......meine Frau find ich auch klasse, das dürfte mich ja dazu berechtigen eine Kirche oder die Frauollo-Glaubensgemeinschaft zu gründen inkl. Spendeneinnahme Erlaubnis 


@Scylla,
ja schon, aber nicht im Negativen, es zeigt halt mal wieder wie Grundverschieden Geometrie und Fahrverhalten zu betrachten sind, bzw. Empfunden werden, das wiederum sollte im Grunde dazu Führen, gerade Fahrräder weder als schlecht noch als Gut zu bezeichnen und im Falle Liteville 901, kann ich für mich sagen "nicht für mich geeignet", aber vielleicht für den der es jetzt hat 

@Lhafty,

ja ja einer muß ja schuld sein, das Du ein neues Rad brauchst ........ich könnte das auch Deiner Frau erklären, warum das jetzt so wichtig für Dich ist mit dem Rad und das sich die Investition in das Rad doppelt und Dreifach für Sie Auszahlt  und by the way mein 301 von vor 6 ....oder sind es schon 7 Jahre  , einfach schön damit zu Fahren in dem Bereich in das es gehört CC-AM und für den Rest gibt es ja die Erholung aus Bad Alutech, mit der Fanes-Urquell.... (Scylla Du hättest es ruhig in schwarz und größer Schreiben können ) .....................und in Sachen Test und Realität kann ich im Bezug auf die Fanes keinen unterschied zwischen geschriebenen und erfahrenem Feststellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. September 2011)

ich kann nur soviel sagen...

gestern endlich wieder n bissel aufm knarzfreien Fanes gefahren
drauf gesetzt, wohl gefühlt, los gerollt.

17,4 Kilo wiegt der Bock
trotzdem fahr ich damit gerne bergauf.

dann unsere inoffizielle DH-Strecke zweimal geshuttelt
trockener Erdboden, Steine, Spurrillen - nichts anspruchvolles, eher vollgas

sooo geil, wie das Fanes satt am Boden klebt
über ein paar Kicker und dann wieder vollgas weiter
das Fahrwerk in Verbindung mit dem tiefen Tretlager is der HAMMER
das Ding saugt die Strecke auf.

Ich bin immer wieder neu verliebt!

Ab morgen dann in den Alpen auf schweren Trails
ich freu mich ;-)


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. September 2011)

Und wo sind nun Michaels Rahmenbilder......


----------



## visualex (29. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Und wo sind nun Michaels Rahmenbilder......



Genau, wo sind denn die Rahmenbilder? ;-) 

Trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Fanes zuzulegen. Hätte jemand von euch zufällig Beispiele für das Fanes Design #1 und #2 oder eine Erklärung, wie die sich unterscheiden? Ich habe kürzlich Bilder von einem Rahmen in dem Lasurgrün gesehen und war schon ziehmlich angetan. Weiß jemand welche Farben es noch in der Lasur-Version gibt?

Danke schon mal.

Schönen Gruß
Alex


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. September 2011)

Kuck mal im News Fred, Eurobike Alutech Fread,da sind die drinn.

Auf der Alutech Seite ist das Fanes in dem runterladbaren Freeride Test im Design nr1, das auf der Eurobike ist Design Nr2.


----------



## Brausa (29. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> welcher Durchmesser der Stütze  Mindesteinstecktiefe .....geh mal von 10 cm aus.



Na der angegebene von 31,6. Kann man die 400er Stuetze im 480er Sitzrohr komplett versenken?


----------



## Brausa (29. September 2011)

Daempferfrage: 2,5x400er Feder bei 78kg plus Ausruestung im Vivid oder weicher, sprich 350er? Gabel ist eine 180er Van mit gruener Feder.


----------



## ollo (29. September 2011)

Brausa schrieb:


> Na der angegebene von 31,6. Kann man die 400er Stuetze im 480er Sitzrohr komplett versenken?



hätte ja auch eine 27,2 sein können die sich bei 430 mm im S Sitzrohr ca. 370 mm versenken lässt ....

meine 400 mm P 6 ist auf 350 mm gekürzt (gemessen bis zur Oberkante der unteren Sattelaufnahme), wenn die Stütze im ganzen also mit der ganzen Sattelaufnahme gemessen wird ist sie so um die 370 mm und dann lässt sie sich ganz versenken.....es waren wohl die 2-3 cm mehr mit denen  es nicht ging (wobei die Stütze ja ein Original 380 / 400 mm Maß hat, da sie schräg abgelängt ist)


----------



## yooogii (29. September 2011)

wie ist das mit den Dämpferbüchsen, bei Alutech steht 22x8mm. Allerdings sind mir nur die 22,2x8mm Büchsen bekannt (Rockshox, Fox). 
Passen die oder wo gibt es 22er?

Ride on!


----------



## Michael140 (29. September 2011)

Ja, wo sind sie Bilder??? War etwas stressig gestern und heute. Aber morgen Lade ich sie hoch. Wie bette ich bilder im Beitrag sichtbar ein? Und dann beantwortet sich auch die Frage nach dem fd in weiß/schwarz. Ich bin mit dem Aufbau auch eben fertig geworden, da der jü mir blitzschnell den passenden Konus geschickt hat. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Griffe und ne kefü. Vor haus habe ich mehr das Gefühl auf einem hardtail zu sitzen. Soweit schon mal 1a. Aber es wirkt echt riesig gegen mein Torque. Das wird wohl einige Abfahrten dauern bis ich mich darauf eingestellt habe. Das vr geht schon mal bedeutend schwerer hoch. Liegt aber auch am dhx beim Torque. Ich denke die fanes und ich werden gute Freunde. Morgen wird auch gewogen. Alles unter 14,5 wäre top!


----------



## ollo (30. September 2011)

22 ......guckst Du hier ganz unten 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rio-ab-2010-Vivid-und-Monarch-8mm::16741.html


@Michael

Bilder in Dein Fotoalbum Hochladen, dann Bild Anklicken....etwas rechts steht "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" da rauf klicken, dann auf den BBC (auswählen welche Bildgröße, steht davor)  einmal das er Farbig ist, rechte Maus und Kopieren, dann neuen Beitrag hier erstellen und einfügen mit rechte Maus und dann passiert das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. September 2011)

Und die anderen Sektenmitglieder denken sich "wenn alle wechseln muss ich auch" .


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. September 2011)

Es kann nur einen Bikegott geben und der bei LV liegt mit abgehobenen Preisen,Nichtlieferbarkeit und Co im Sterben.

Ich habe nicht mehr lange über ein teures Stangen-Taiwan 601 nachgedacht,nachdem ich gesehen habe,was bei Jü geht und zu welchem Preis.


----------



## ollo (30. September 2011)

und die Trolle folgen der Karawane..........ist wie in jedem Dorf......einer ist immer dabei


----------



## ollo (30. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen Bikegott geben und der bei LV liegt mit abgehobenen Preisen,Nichtlieferbarkeit und Co im Sterben.
> 
> Ich habe nicht mehr lange über ein teures Stangen-Taiwan 601 nachgedacht,nachdem ich gesehen habe,was bei Jü geht und zu welchem Preis.



da gibt es ein Rad und einen Urlaub dazu zum Preis von .....


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und die anderen Sektenmitglieder denken sich "wenn alle wechseln muss ich auch" .



SPALTER!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pwmffpugRo"]Volksfront von JudÃ¤a      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## yooogii (30. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 22 ......guckst Du hier ganz unten
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rio-ab-2010-Vivid-und-Monarch-8mm::16741.html
> 
> ...




voll das Exotenmass! Naja, habe mir schon die 22,2 bestellt. Mal schauen wie die passen, ansonsten habe ich ne' Werkstatt


----------



## Michael140 (30. September 2011)

news









so, dass ist dann mal meine Fanes. Jetzt muss ich Ihr nur noch einen Namen geben. Vorschläge werden angenommen. Leider liegt das Gewicht bei 15,2 kg. Da geht also noch etwas bis zum Frühling. Die ersten Meter auf der Straße waren richtig gut. Der Dämpfer war etwas zu leer und ich hatte ca. 45% SAG. Trotzdem ging das Pummelchen super bergauf. Ich wollte nicht mal das kleine Kettenblatt nehmen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Danke Ollo für die Anleitung! Bist doch die beste Mutter die man sich wünschen kann ;o)


----------



## rallleb (1. Oktober 2011)

Na sieht doch legga aus
Jetzt noch nen schönen vorbau, anstatt das weiße XC ding, dafür ist die Kurbel umso besser, passt super zum Rad.
Der Name steht doch schon auf den Reifen


----------



## Vogelsberger (1. Oktober 2011)

@Michael,machst du mal eine ausstattungsliste?
Ich sehe Saint,ok ist schwer aber sorglos.
Plattfomrpedale,vermutlich 200g über klickies

Ansonst nicht so der Brocken dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (1. Oktober 2011)

Verbaut wurde: hope pro 2 mit v-two, Spankorb Spike Lenker, 2012 xt 2fach 24/38, x0 trigger, xt umwerfer, x9 med. Schaltwerk, Lyrik dh soloair, Monarch plus, Saint, Hans Dampf. Vorbau ist nur zum ermitteln der besten Länge. Dann kommt was anderes. An den lrs kann man bestimmt noch 300g sparen, da sie mit 2000 g nicht leicht sind. Vielleicht die neuen crossmax sx. Pedale gehen auch 200 g leichter. Wollte aber hier im flachen man mit SPD fahren. Die reifen sind echt super. Hätte ich nie gedacht. Gerade für schwere Fahrer sollen sie besser sein als der Fat Albert. Leider kann ich das Rad noch nicht testen. Blöde Erkältung


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2011)

15,2 is doch ok 

meins mit rohloff liegt bei  16
läßt sich aber gut bewegen bergauf 
bergab sowieso


----------



## Michael140 (1. Oktober 2011)

Bin ja auch zufrieden. Trotzdem muss die Radindustrie ja an leben erhalten werden. Aber es geht wirklich gut vorwärts


----------



## visualex (1. Oktober 2011)

15,2 Kilo find ich jetzt aber auch ok. Mein Votec Enduro ist schwerer.

Hab ich es richtig im Kopf, dass dein Rahmen in L ist und das Sitzrohr in M? Darf ich fragen wie gross du bist? Ich bin 1,83 und liege laut Alutech-Angaben quasi zwischen M und L.

Hast du die Wippe in Raw gelassen oder in poliert bestellt? Die glänzt so auf deinen Fotos.

Wenn du ein bisschen Zeit findest, würde mich mal ein genauerer Vergleich mit dem Torque interessieren. Das hatte ich lange Zeit im Auge und auf zwei Touren, bei denen der Tibor dabei war, war ich schon beeindruckt, was man alles mit ihm anstellen kann. Aber Tibor ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Maßstab.


----------



## Michael140 (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es bei dir noch etwas Zeit hat, dann treffen wir uns einfach mal. Lev ist ja ums Eck. Mir passte das Torque nicht 100%. Etwas zu kurz. Aber es ist ein super Rad. Ich hab einen L/M Rahmen, dass ist richtig. Bei dem L Torque hätte ich Probleme mit dem überstand bekommen. Testen kann ich das fanes frühestens nächstes we


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut. Auch wenn ich kein Fan von zuviel weiß bin, aber das Pfeil design schwächt das gut ab und macht das ganze rund. Die Fanes ist ne sie, laut Jü.

visualex, welche Oberorhrlänge fährst du jetzt und kommst du damit klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand das sx Trail (profilbild) meiner Schwester schon immer gut. Deswegen weiss. Raw oder schwarz ist schon schick, hat aber jeder. Achso, die Wippe ist keine Absicht gewesen. Ist einfach so gekommen.


----------



## visualex (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein Enduro ist in Größe L und hat glaube ich 60,5 cm horizontal. Mit einem 90er Vorbau war es mir ein wenig zu lang, jetzt mit einem 50er ist es für Touren ok. Mein Slopestyler ist in Größe M und hat horizontal geschätz ca. 58 cm. Zum Spielen ist das super, beim Downhill in Winterberg wird's natürlich etwas unruhig und durch die straffen 140mm hinten ruppig. Mein Plan ist es jetzt, die zwei Räder durch ein neues zu ersetzen. 

Auf der Freeride in Willingen bin ich dieses Jahr das Torque in L mit 61,3 cm horizontal gefahren und fande es nicht unbedingt zu groß. Von der Theorie her denke ich, die Fanes in L mit einem kürzeren Sitzroh käme mir am nächsten.

@Michael140 Danke fürs Angebot. Ich werde drauf zurück kommen. Die Entscheidung hat bei mir noch etwas Zeit. Es gibt noch jede Menge offene Fragen bei der Ausstattung, die ich erst einmal durchdenken muss. Wieviel hat dich der Aufbau eigentlich grob geschätzt gekostet. 2x10 Schaltung, Saint Bremse und Lyrik Gabel ist bei mir nämlich auch in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Michael140 (1. Oktober 2011)

FÃ¼r den Antrieb und schaltung 400â¬, 200 â¬ Saint, 650 â¬ lyrik, 250 â¬ lrs und noch mal ca. 120 fÃ¼r Lenker/Vorbau und Kleinzeugs. Sind bis auf den 10fach Antrieb alles Teile aus meinem Torque. Nur das bin ich mit hs gefahren. dazu noch ca 2100 scheine fÃ¼r den customrahmen inkl. Lackierung, Steuersatz, DÃ¤mpfer und Maxle.


----------



## fofiman (2. Oktober 2011)

Da das Wetter heute so schön war gibt es jetzt mal ein Foto von meinem Pummelchen:







15,5 KG Lebendgewicht, aber trotzdem schnell unterwegs.

Habt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk beim Ausbau des Hinterrads?
Nur ab der mittleren bis hin zur langen Einstellung bekomme ich das Rad vernünftig an meinen Medium Cage X9 vorbei.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Oktober 2011)

Kann jemand vom Piniontesten im Harz berichten?


----------



## ollo (3. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Kann jemand vom Piniontesten im Harz berichten?



schau mal im Fanes Pinion Thread


----------



## ollo (3. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> news
> ............
> 
> 
> ...





 lecker Fanes ......mit einem anderen LR Satz und Reifen gehen auch die 15  weg  .......dann ist es ein schnelles Allmountain 

Viel Spaß mit der Fanes


----------



## Michael140 (3. Oktober 2011)

@ visualex
Erste Probefahrt habe ich hinter mir. Mit dem Torque hat das fanes nicht viel gemeinsam. Die grundgeschwindigkeit beim fanes ist um einiges höher. Auf den trails die ich fahren konnte, liegt das Torque satter. Das liegt aber mit Sicherheit an dem neuen Dämpfer im fanes. Der braucht noch was einfahrzeit. Zur Lyrik passt er aber jetzt schon besser. Im Gegensatz zum dhx hat er wenigstens einen mittleren federweg. Kann aber auch sein, dass mir die Wurzeln ruppiger vorgekommen sind, da ich um einiges schneller war. Oder es lag an der erkältung. Das fanes ist um einiges sprungfreudiger. Soviel steht fest. Als enduro liegt das fanes ganz klar vor dem Torque. Das Oberrohr in L passt bei meinen 181 perfekt. 
@ Ollo 
Jetzt weiss ich warum drei kettenblätter Sinn machen. Auf der geraden kann man manch einen Hobby xc Fahrer zum heulen bringen. Als ich dann im rechten Winkel die Böschung runter bin dachten die erste ich hätte nen Unfall.


----------



## ollo (3. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> ..........
> @ Ollo
> Jetzt weiss ich warum drei kettenblätter Sinn machen. Auf der geraden kann man manch einen Hobby xc Fahrer zum heulen bringen. Als ich dann im rechten Winkel die Böschung runter bin dachten die erste ich hätte nen Unfall.



 ja ja ein Erschrecker Rad...... nur mal so aus Erfahrung, Mütterlicherseits ...... die Fanes ist eine Verführerin in Sachen Gelände Speed, Spieltrieb und da geht noch was


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

_*Posting-Weiterleitung aus dem Bilder-Thread:
*_



ollo schrieb:


> Gr.: M mit S Sitzrohr
> Schwarz Eloxal





Stumpjumper68 schrieb:


> Das letzte ist das leichteste von den bisher gezeigten





ollo schrieb:


> und da geht immer noch was



Wie tief is das Tretlager eigentlich mit der Reverb?
ich hab ja schon mit Totem Probleme beim bergauf treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> _*Posting-Weiterleitung aus dem Bilder-Thread:
> *_
> 
> 
> ...





Fangfrage oder Doppelschicht 


Mit der Verbauten SEKTOR Gabel anstelle der Reverb Stütze  ist es 340 mm hoch ........und mit der BOS 345 mm


----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

BilderThread?? Gibts den? Was hat die sattelstütze mit deiner totem zu tun?? Meinst du Lyrik?


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

150 zu 160 mm
oder?

also ich hab keine Ahnung von Maßen,
nur ob GUT GUT oder nääääääää!

mein Tretlager mit Totem is zum heizen traumhaft tief,
im Gelände manchmal alptraumhaft...


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Fangfrage oder Doppelschicht



Höhenrausch.



Michael140 schrieb:


> BilderThread?? Gibts den? Was hat die sattelstütze mit deiner totem zu tun?? Meinst du Lyrik?



Rev-erb-elation.


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> 150 zu 160 mm
> oder?
> 
> also ich hab keine Ahnung von Maßen,
> ...



die Sektor hat gute 155 mm und die BOS 156 mm, der eine legt zu der andere beschei$t.....Froschfresser halt 



@Micahel,

nee eigentlich meint er Sauerstoffzelt und zu viel Koffein


----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

Also ich denke bei mir auch über Stahlkappen nach. Und wo gibt es Bilder inkl. Gewichtsangaben?


----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

Die totem beschei.... auch, oder????


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

die Totem hat sehr feine 180 mm Federweg.
die beste Gabel, die ich kenne.
Coil, 1.5, HSC/LSC, haltbar bei > 100 Kilo Systemgewicht
aber halt leider 3 Kilo und nicht 2,4 wie die Lyrik


----------



## Zara Bernard (4. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Und wo gibt es Bilder inkl. Gewichtsangaben?



Bitte sehr!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546983


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

2,1 kg bei 173 mm Kieselsteinignorierenden federweg. Danke für den Link. Da hab ich noch was zu tun bevor die bahn kommt.


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> 2,1 kg bei 173 mm Kieselsteinignorierenden federweg. Danke für den Link. Da hab ich noch was zu tun bevor die bahn kommt.



900g weniger und nur 7 mm weniger wie eine Totem, das ist doch mal angenehm


----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

Und die totem soloair hat sogar nur 178mm. Aber trotzdem will ich mal was machen lassen. Große brocken frist die Gabel so weg. Einfach traumhaft. Aber auf schnellen Abfahrten mit kleinen Wellen und Steinchen, bewegt sie sich null. Das geht schon auf die Gelenke. Muss das mit dem Lord noch mal diskutieren. Er will da mal was an der hs spielen um sie sensiebler zu machen  Oder ggf pushtuning wenn's was bringt.


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

Umbau auf C o i l

hier schonmal die benötigten Teile ;-)

11.4015.458.010 Lyrik Coil/u-turn top out assembly
11.4015.420.010 top Cap, Coil - 2010-2011 Lyrik
11.4015.421.010 Spring Shaft assy, 170mm - 2010-2011 Lyrik
11.4015.422.040 Spring, Coil, 170mm, Firm Blue - 2010-2011 Lyrik


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Und die totem soloair hat sogar nur 178mm. Aber trotzdem will ich mal was machen lassen. Große brocken frist die Gabel so weg. Einfach traumhaft. Aber auf schnellen Abfahrten mit kleinen Wellen und Steinchen, bewegt sie sich null. Das geht schon auf die Gelenke. Muss das mit dem Lord noch mal diskutieren. Er will da mal was an der hs spielen um sie sensiebler zu machen  Oder ggf pushtuning wenn's was bringt.




da bringt es der Lord schon eher


----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

Umbau auf coil kommt nicht in Frage. Hatte mal ne Domain und da war mir die härteste Feder trotz zusätzlicher viel zu weich. Im Winter geht sie mal zu helmchen. Vorher Spiel ich selber auch mal mit dem Öl rum. Er kann es dann zur Not wieder richten ;0) 
Bleibt aber noch die Frage nach dem trettlager zu klären. Zu
 Anheben gäbe es noch Position zwei, oder? Gibt es eigentlich für beide Seiten inlays mit Markierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (4. Oktober 2011)

Was wiegts du?
Hab das Federspiel auch schon durch und bei 105kg Abtropfgewicht ist mir die extra harte Feder viel zu viel des guten.


----------



## Michael140 (4. Oktober 2011)

100 kg Fahrfertig sind es bei mir


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Oktober 2011)

Reverb beeinflußt Trettlagertief? Wie fährst du den? Bild?!


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Reverb beeinflußt Trettlagertief? Wie fährst du den? Bild?!


Antwort:


der-gute schrieb:


> Rev-erb-elation.


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> 100 kg Fahrfertig sind es bei mir



96 Kilo nackisch und blaue (harte) Feder in der Totem.

Federweg im Ruppigen bis auf ca 1,5 cm genutzt.
Sonst super vom Gefühl - von anderen beim zusehen an seilstufenals eher weich bezeichnet 
HSC komplett offen
LSC so 2/3 zu

Super Gabel.


----------



## goshawk (4. Oktober 2011)

hmm wer kommt zum testday nach oberstdorf? es soll ja so mit schneeregen sein. findet das dann auch stadt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> da bringt es der Lord schon eher



In dem Fall ja. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kopis (5. Oktober 2011)

so hier mal mein gutes Stück mit LH Totemtuning


----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2011)

könnte meinz sein


----------



## langer.andi (5. Oktober 2011)

super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (5. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir ja überhaupt nicht. Und der ganze Dreck. Sag bloß du warst damit auch noch im Gelände?! Was wiegt deine scheußlichkeit denn?


----------



## kopis (5. Oktober 2011)

die Dreck(sau) hin noch nicht am Hacken  aber sicher leichter, wenn sie mal wieder sauber ist!


----------



## Brausa (6. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> hätte ja auch eine 27,2 sein können die sich bei 430 mm im S Sitzrohr ca. 370 mm versenken lässt ....
> 
> meine 400 mm P 6 ist auf 350 mm gekürzt (gemessen bis zur Oberkante der unteren Sattelaufnahme), wenn die Stütze im ganzen also mit der ganzen Sattelaufnahme gemessen wird ist sie so um die 370 mm und dann lässt sie sich ganz versenken.....es waren wohl die 2-3 cm mehr mit denen  es nicht ging (wobei die Stütze ja ein Original 380 / 400 mm Maß hat, da sie schräg abgelängt ist)



Hi Ollo,

danke dir für die Antwort. Es kommt dann wohl (leider) nur eine 27,2er Stütze in Frage. Woran liegt es das sich die 31,6er nicht weiter versenken lässt? Ich hätte gedacht die 400er passt locker ins 500er Sitzrohr da ja nur ca. 370mm davon versenkt werden müssen, der Rest ist ja der Kopf.

Welche Hülse hast du, bzw. woher? beim L-Rahmen muss die wohl schon recht lange sein um bis zum Oberrohr Kreuzungspunkt zu kommen.

Blöde Frage: Wenn man das Sitzrohr um 2cm kürzen lässt, verringert sich dann die Mindesteinstecktiefe? Der Abstand zum Kreuzungspunkt wird ja geringer..


----------



## ollo (6. Oktober 2011)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> danke dir für die Antwort. Es kommt dann wohl (leider) nur eine 27,2er Stütze in Frage. Woran liegt es das sich die 31,6er nicht weiter versenken lässt? Ich hätte gedacht die 400er passt locker ins 500er Sitzrohr da ja nur ca. 370mm davon versenkt werden müssen, der Rest ist ja der Kopf.
> 
> ...




Die Hülse ist eine Cane Creek 10 cm (für ein S Sitztrohr,) die machen aber auch längere. Das Sattelrohr ist nicht durchgängig gerade, es macht im unteren Teil einen "Bogen", unterhalb der Umlenkhebel,....wenn Du das Rohr um 2 kürzt wird auch die Einstecktiefen geringer, bzw. der "Kreuzpunkt" rutscht 2 cm Tiefer,  richtig erkannt 

die 500 sind bis Mitte Tretlager, effektiv ist das Sitzrohr also kürzer, beim Xl bis zum Aufsatzpunkt Unterrohr/Tertlager sind es ca. 480 mm. 
Auf meiner P 6 stehen 400 drauf, bis zur "Verdickung" (beginn des Sattelklemmkopfes bis zur Oberkante Sattelklemmung, Länge der Stütze ist also von Oberkante Sattelklemmung (ohne den oberen Teil des Sattelklemmkopfes)  bis Unterkante Stütze) gehen noch mal 2,5 cm runter, macht eine effektiv möglich zu versenkende Länge von ca. 375 mm......gekürzt ist sie auf 350/330 mm. 

Ausgezogen ist sie zur optimalen Fahrposition bis zur 9 auf der Skala und hat dann noch eine Resteinstecktiefe von 13 cm (1cm unter der Schweißnaht des Oberrohres) und das muß das Fanes Sitzrohr aushalten, zumal ja oberhalb noch das Gusset ist. Wenn ich jetzt mein Sitzrohr um 2 cm kürze brauch ich nur noch 11 cm bis zur gleichen Position......theoretisch und ohne Gedankenfehler müßte eine 400 mm die 375 versenktiefe hat um die 4 cm des kürzen L Sitzrohres gekürzt werden und hätte noch die passenden Einstecktiefe....... es sei denn Du hast Beine wie Cyndy Craford und brauchst den gr. Stützen Auszug


----------



## Brausa (7. Oktober 2011)

89cm schritt. Keine ahnung ob das viel ist. Bis zum zylindrischen ende der p6 sind es ab mitte tretlager 75 cm in tretposition am 301. Ich brauche da relativ viel auszug....


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ne ist nicht viel, das sollte alles so kein Problem sein. Hab ich auch und fahr die Reverb kurz auch komplett eingesenkt.


----------



## Brausa (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenig aber auch nicht. 500 sitzrohr + 370 ( zylindrischer teil der 400 er p6) - 120 mindesteinstecktiefe = 750 -> ich habe also rechnerisch bei 12 cm einstecktiefe keine reserve bei der 400er stuetze.

Ich werd mir eine 410 er thomson in 27,2 kaufen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Oktober 2011)

Du vergißt die Kurbellänge und der Sattel ist auch mal 4-5cm hoch.


----------



## Brausa (8. Oktober 2011)

Schon klar, aber ich habe eine einfache messung zum vergleich gewaehlt - mitte tretlager bis zum ende des zylindrischen teils der stuetze. Sattelhoehe laesst sich nicht so ohne weiteres messen ohne definierten punkt. So oder so, wichtig ist mir persoehnlich halt maximale verstellbarkeit, und die gibts wohl nur mit der duennen stuetze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja ok Maximale Verstellbarkeit ist schon gut, aber ich sehe da beim L Rahmen nicht die großen EInschränkungen, die Beule ist schon nicht mehr relevant auf den letzten 5-6cm, bis zu Oberkante hat man dann noch ca 37cm gerades Rohr, also hängt es eher daran wie weit das Rohr ausgerieben wird, und wie weit der Jü da noch guten Gewissens ausreiben kann, dann sollte es auch so passen.


----------



## othu (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
schon jemand was gehört bezüglich Liefertermin der nächsten Rutsche Fanes?
Mehr als KW 43 weiß ich aktuell nicht...

Ist so ruhig geworden hier...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Nasum (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich warte auch.Mein letzter Stand war KW 41-42.Wird schon irgendwann kommen.Ausserdem hab ich mich eh voll kaputt gemacht von daher ist Schluss für dieses Jahr.Ich hab mein "altes" Rocky Mountain Switch nochmal richtig rangenommen und es hat sich bedankt mit einem Bruch im Zeh, kaputten Arm und schmerzen die mich zwingen mich nicht zu bewegen.Das schlimmste war aber mein kleiner Finger den es fast weggerissen hat


----------



## Zara Bernard (11. Oktober 2011)

Hauptsache noch am Leben! 

Aber trotzdem Gute Besserung!


----------



## Zara Bernard (11. Oktober 2011)

Wer fährt eine Marzocchi Gabel an der Fanes?
66er oder 55er.
Bitte um Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## othu (11. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Ich hab mein Fully leider schon verkauft und warte dringend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (11. Oktober 2011)

Deshalb nehme ich noch dieses Jahr mein altes her und werde nächstes Jahr in Ruhe bestellen, so dass es zum Saisonanfang da ist. Da habe ich wenigstens noch ein wenig zum sparen und kann hier froh und munter mitlesen; und freue mich über alle, die ein Fanes bekommen. Vielleicht gibt's ja neue Anregung zur Farbgestaltung. Mal schauen. Aber in meinen Augen alles richtig gemacht 
SO, und jetzt bitte weiter diskutieren......................................


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte dem Jü letzte Woceh noch mal die Bestellung unterschreiben sollen und habe das auch so getan.

die Teile für die Rahmen oder Rahmen sollen wohl seit 5.10 da sein, diese woche ist wohl Lacken und so angesagt und ab nächster Woche ist dann frühestmögliche Auslieferung.

Alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## _markus (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

kann mir bei folgenden Fragen weiterhelfen:

auf der Alutech-Seite wird der Lenkwinkel für das Bike ja mit 66,5° und der Sitzwinkel mit 74°  (für M) angegeben. Im Freeride-Test der auch auf der Seite verlinkt ist wird ein Lenkwinkel von 64,7° und ein Sitzwinkel von 74,2° angegeben. 

Woher kommt der flachere Lenkwinkel? Liegt es an der 180er Fox? Verstehe dann aber noch immer nicht wie der Sitzwinkel steiler sein kann wenn die im Artikel schreiben, dass der flache der brauchbare ist und daher (angenommen) angegeben wird? 

Passt im Hinterbau auch ein Minion 2,5 mit Umwerfer vorne rein? Angegeben ist ja eine Reifenfreiheit nur bis 2,4 aber der Minion ist ja so breit auch wiedernicht.


----------



## Nasum (11. Oktober 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich hatte dem Jü letzte Woceh noch mal die Bestellung unterschreiben sollen und habe das auch so getan.
> 
> die Teile für die Rahmen oder Rahmen sollen wohl seit 5.10 da sein, diese woche ist wohl Lacken und so angesagt und ab nächster Woche ist dann frühestmögliche Auslieferung.
> 
> Alles ohne Gewähr



Genau das musste ich auch letzte Woche tun und da bei  mir nicht gelackt wird bin ich eher dran


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie die werte zustandekommen, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Mit dem ungenauen Händi nachgemessen, bin ich aber an den Werten von dem Geosheet dran mit einer 555mm EBL Gabel. 

Der Umwerfer stört den Reifen überhaupt nicht, direct mount kommt da nicht hin. 2.4er Ardent und 2.5er Minion bin ich bisher ohne Probleme gefahren. 



othu schrieb:


> Ist so ruhig geworden hier...



Sei doch froh, ist meißt ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach, dafür polierst du früher oder später um so mehr, gib nicht so an 

Ich mache nur Lackschutzfolie drauf, da sollte der Dreck auch leichter abrutschen...evtl noch Liquid Glas...


----------



## RolfK (11. Oktober 2011)

Moins

wie sind denn zur Zeit die Lieferzeiten für die Fanes Rahmen? Hat jemand da einen Überblick?

Wenn es so läuft, wie ich hoffe, will ich ab übernächsten Sonntag auch eine haben


----------



## thomas.h (11. Oktober 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> wie sind denn zur Zeit die Lieferzeiten für die Fanes Rahmen? Hat jemand da einen Überblick?
> 
> Wenn es so läuft, wie ich hoffe, will ich ab übernächsten Sonntag auch eine haben




Die Rahmen sind da, Jürgen schweißt wie ein Irrer Hinterbauten - es schaut derzeit ziemlich gut aus, würde ich sagen!


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte die (aktuelle) Lieferung die ab KW43 verschickt werden soll ist schon lange ausverkauft... ?


----------



## thomas.h (12. Oktober 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ich dachte die (aktuelle) Lieferung die ab KW43 verschickt werden soll ist schon lange ausverkauft... ?



Nein, ca 1/3 der aktuell gelieferten Hauptrahmen sind vorbestellt/verkauft. Und die Kettenstreben macht er bei dieser Serie ja überhaupt noch selbst.


Grüße, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich interessiere mich für das Fanes, les hier auch schon ne Weile mit. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie es sich so fahren lässt. Nun meine Frage:

Hätte jemand ein Fanes in der Größe L im Raum Heidelberg/Mannheim bzw. Karlsruhe und könnte mich kurz Proberollen lassen?

Danke und Gruß vom Björn


----------



## _markus (12. Oktober 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die werte zustandekommen, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Mit dem ungenauen Händi nachgemessen, bin ich aber an den Werten von dem Geosheet dran mit einer 555mm EBL Gabel.
> 
> Der Umwerfer stört den Reifen überhaupt nicht, direct mount kommt da nicht hin. 2.4er Ardent und 2.5er Minion bin ich bisher ohne Probleme gefahren.



Danke
Hab gerade einige Seiten deinen Beitrag (dass du eien Lyrik fährst) gelesen.


----------



## Herwig (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus !

Ich baue mir auch gerade eine schwarz-grüne Fanes aus Einzelteilen zusammen. Einige Teile davon sind recht ausgefallen und nicht wirklich gängig. Da ich meine Erfahrungen und Ideen in einem Bikeboard Thread schreibe, werde ich hier zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt erst das fertige Projekt zeigen.

Wer inzwischen mitlesen oder mitkommentieren möchte ist unter folgendem Link herzlich eingeladen:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?150684-AluTech-Fanes-Enduro-in-schwarz-gr%FCn


----------



## othu (14. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer der Fanes-Besitzer Erfahrungen/Vergleiche zu einem Canyon Torque und kann seine Eindrücke schildern? Gerne auch per PN!

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Oktober 2011)

Herwig, wenn du fragen hast meld dich hier, hier wurde eigentlich schon alles besprochen um den Aufbau simpel zu gestalten.

Othu, schau mal bei in Post #3377 oder Michael140 Beiträgen, der kam doch gerade vom Tork.


----------



## Michael140 (14. Oktober 2011)

Am Sonntag Abend gibt es einen Abschlussbericht Fanes vs. Torque. Bis jetzt führt die Fanes. Es ist einfach mit mehr Vortrieb und Sprungfreude gesegnet. Letzteres könnte am Dämpfer liegen. Aber das ist ein Vergleich auf hohem Niveau. Das Torque liebe ich. Aber das fanes passt mir besser, da ich beim Torque mit M zu gedrungen gesessen habe und L mir zu hoch war. Der steile sitzwinkel des Fanes ist  auch ein grosses plus.


----------



## Wurzelmann (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie viel kann man der Fanes eigenlich zumuten bzgl. Bikepark und Sprüngen/Drops (stabile Laufräder vorausgesetzt)? Also, wenn nicht gerade Ollo draufsitzt 

Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit, ob ich im nächsten Jahr von meinem Spesh Enduro 2011 auf die Fanes umsteigen soll. Wenn die Fanes im Frühjahr früher lieferbar gewesen wäre (nachdem die Signature Serie vergriffen war), wäre sie es eh schon geworden.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2011)

Kann man das so pauschal beantworten? Auf Grund des Gewichtes würde ich ehr sagen, dass es zu den stabieleren Rahmen gehöhrt. Das Torque (mal wieder) wiegt ähnlich. Und da hätte ich keine Angst vor 3-4 m gehabt. Also wegen des Rahmens. Ich selber wäre vor angst gestorben. Ich denke dass es auf die Höhe nicht so ankommt. Die Landung ist viel wichtiger. Deswegen brauche ich auch keine parkfreigabe. Die Alpen sind um einiges ruppiger als die meisten Parks. Aber trotzdem sollte man bedenken, dass es ein enduro ist und kein freerider oder minidh. Wie hoch traust du dich den zu springen?


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Kann man das so pauschal beantworten? Auf Grund des Gewichtes würde ich ehr sagen, dass es zu den stabieleren Rahmen gehöhrt. Das Torque (mal wieder) wiegt ähnlich. Und da hätte ich keine Angst vor 3-4 m gehabt. Also wegen des Rahmens. Ich selber wäre vor angst gestorben. Ich denke dass es auf die Höhe nicht so ankommt. Die Landung ist viel wichtiger. Deswegen brauche ich auch keine parkfreigabe. Die Alpen sind um einiges ruppiger als die meisten Parks. Aber trotzdem sollte man bedenken, dass es ein enduro ist und kein freerider oder minidh. Wie hoch traust du dich den zu springen?



Ich glaube das Spesh Enduro ist vom Rahmen her auch nicht (wesentlich) leichter als die Fanes. 

Na ja, im Moment bin ich erst bei 2m Drops bei guter Ladebahn. Da wird im nächsten Jahr sicher noch ein Meter dazukommen. 

Es geht auch mehr um die Reserven. Ich habe hier im Wald ein Gap von ca. 1.8m Höhe bei 5m Sprungweite, dass ich noch nicht gesprungen bin. Wenn man sauber in die Landung reinkommt, ist das sicher kein Problem. Aber wenn man etwas zu kurz kommt, rumpelt es sicher ordentlich im Hinterbau. Ein "richtiges" Roadgap haben wir hier auch mit 2.5m Absprung und 6m Sprungweite. Allerdings ist die Landung nicht wirklich steil.   

Zumindest mit dem Torque habe ich schon Leute richtige Roadgaps springen sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (15. Oktober 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Spesh Enduro ist vom Rahmen her auch nicht (wesentlich) leichter als die Fanes.



unwesentlich --- 900gr.!


----------



## ollo (15. Oktober 2011)

@Wurzelmann,

probier es, wir drücken die Daumen und sind gespannt ob es hält, einer muß ja 


heute war Verwandten Tag ....... ohne Gap, einfach nur Sau-gut


----------



## thomas.h (15. Oktober 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe: Keine Bikeparkfreigabe, da es einen Unterschied fürs Material macht, ob man fahren kann oder nicht. Bei sauberer Fahrweise kein Problem.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist die vielfach propagierte "Bikeparkfreigabe". Welcher ist der Reffferenzbikepark (PdS, Whistler, Winterberg oder Stromberg)? Wie hoch ist hoch, was ist sauber und was nicht. Abseits davon gibts dann massenhaft Bikes mit Parkfreigabe die sich dennoch nicht dran halten und brechen(da nenn ich mal keine Beispiele). Sturzschäden und selbstverursachte Schäden übernimmt auch nur ein netter und kulanter Hersteller(was Jü ja auch ist). Obendrein ist Alutech ein Hersteller, der immer gerne Mosher angezogen hat, da ist dann die Bikeparkfreigabe doppelt riskant. 
Alles großer marketing Quatsch, dann lieber ein vertrauenswürdiger Hersteller. Und Nein, als ich Jü beim Rennen im Bikepark getroffen hab wurde ich nicht zurückgepfiffen, eigentlich wollte sein Berit auch mitfahren und die Megavalanche Alp d'hues durfte die Fanes vom Seboldt Viktor auch mitmachen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Oktober 2011)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> unwesentlich --- 900gr.!



Ich habe meinen Rahmen nicht selber gewogen, aber lt. Freeride wiegt das Spezi 3.3 kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## M8184 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Rahmen nicht selber gewogen, aber lt. Freeride wiegt das Spezi 3.3 kg ohne Dämpfer.


 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2564

Da steht drin 2150 Gramm der Carbon und 400 Gramm mehr der Alu Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (15. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn der Rahmen bricht, dann verklagen wir einfach die Freeride. Schließlich hat es volle Punktzahl bei der parkbewertung. ;0


----------



## Spirit_Moon (15. Oktober 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die vielfach propagierte "Bikeparkfreigabe". Welcher ist der Reffferenzbikepark (PdS, Whistler, Winterberg oder Stromberg)? Wie hoch ist hoch, was ist sauber und was nicht. Abseits davon gibts dann massenhaft Bikes mit Parkfreigabe die sich dennoch nicht dran halten und brechen(da nenn ich mal keine Beispiele). Sturzschäden und selbstverursachte Schäden übernimmt auch nur ein netter und kulanter Hersteller(was Jü ja auch ist). Obendrein ist Alutech ein Hersteller, der immer gerne Mosher angezogen hat, da ist dann die Bikeparkfreigabe doppelt riskant.
> Alles großer marketing Quatsch, dann lieber ein vertrauenswürdiger Hersteller. Und Nein, als ich Jü beim Rennen im Bikepark getroffen hab wurde ich nicht zurückgepfiffen, eigentlich wollte sein Berit auch mitfahren und die Megavalanche Alp d'hues durfte die Fanes vom Seboldt Viktor auch mitmachen.



Merkwürdige Argumentation. Ich weiss nicht was das mit Marketing zu tun haben soll. Entweder das Teil hat eine Freigabe für den Park oder nicht. Bei letzteren sollen sie es einfach Beschränkung/Einschränkung nennen.

Mal ganz ehrlich, würdest du, wenn es um die Frage der Garantieleistung geht wirklich zugeben, das dir der Rahmen im Park gebrochen ist. Eindeutig nachweisbar ist das für den Hersteller nämlich nicht.


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Oktober 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2564
> 
> Da steht drin 2150 Gramm der Carbon und 400 Gramm mehr der Alu Rahmen.



Hi, mein S-Works Carbon - Rahmen wiegt nackt 2325gr.... Das Foto von der Waage ist auch http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-885/specialized-full-suspension-s-works-enduro da zu finden...

Wenn es um gröbere Sachen geht, würde ich aber auch eher zur Fanes greifen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Oktober 2011)

Soooo jetzt hab ich lange genug nur zugeguckt. Jetzt will ich auch mal was fragen. Nachdem ich jetzt genug Lobhudelei über das Fanes gelesen habe, bin ich natürlich neugierig geworden erst mal ans googeln gegangen. 
Dabei hab ich auf der Seite vom Freak-Store was ganz interessantes entdeckt. Evtl. können die Experten in der Runde ja auch kurz dazu was sagen. Entgegen der aktuellen Homepage hab ich da zwei Modelle auf Basis der Wildsau gefunden:

1.) Wildsau Enduro (3,1kg)
2.) Wildsau Trail XA (3,5kg)

Beide werden als Enduro beworben. Welchen Stellenwert haben diese denn gegenüber dem Fanes oder sind das Auslaufmodelle, die durch das Fanes abgelöst wurden oder wie??????


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Oktober 2011)

da die beiden rahmen nicht mehr auf der alutech hp sind 
wird der jü die 2 eingestellt haben 
3enduros machen auch keinen sinn

trail xa schönes teil 
den hatte ich auch auf meiner liste bis die fanes auftauchte


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2011)

Klakhoffpink, schau mal in den thread hier.Da du ja etwas größer bist, käme dir auch der ansteigende Sattelrohrwinkel der Fanes ab Größe M entgegegen, wenn du mal länger hoch mußt. 

Spirit, aber bei der Frage ob eine Rad die Freigabe hat oder nicht, die Freigabe nicht zu definieren ist mal echt merkwürdig. Wenn es denn so einfach quantifizierbar ist gäbs Normen, aber das hängt halt von zu vielen Faktoren ab (Fahrer, Setup, BIkeparkbeschaffenheiten etc.) Wer meint das mit Gewissheit bestimmen zu können soll eine ISO oder DIN Norm bestimmen, wenn man mal siet wie schweirig es sit Freeride, Enduro und Allmountain zu definieren, halte ich das für aussichtslos.  Marketing ist es weil es bei einigen Interessengruppen sugeriert, daß das Ding die maximale Belastung Bikepark (obwohl hochalpines Gelände sicherlich auch kein Zuckerschlecken ist) auszuhalten und das obwohl man es kaum mit Gewissheit sgen kann und jeden Tag in einem Bikepark das Gegenteil bewiesen wird, dort gehen genügend freigegebene Bikes kaputt. 

Zu der Ehrlichkeit, wenn man in den Bikepark geht, nimmt man gewisse Risiken in Kauf, dann kann man auch verraten, daß man mal die selbe Risikobereitschaft erwarten, mit ner realistischen Geschichte aufzuwarten. Der ein oder andere Gutachter kann schon was herausfinden, sollte man wirklich selbst Mist gebaut haben, muß man im schlimmsten Fall dafür gerade stehen, was eigentlich eh Standard sein sollte.  Pech hat man allerdings, wenn ein Verkäufer schon so oft Blödsinn hören mußte, daß er schon kategorisch jedes kulante Verhalten abgewöhnt bekommen hat, denn eine Garantie ist immer noch ein freiwillige Angelegenheit.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2011)

Mal ehrlich, bei welchem kaputten Rahmen wird denn ein Gutachter beauftragt ? Der kostet wahrscheinlich mehr als ein ein neuer Rahmen oder ein attraktives Crash Replacement.

Wenn ein Alutech hin ist, wird sich mit JÜ schon eine Lösung finden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

@Moonboot

Danke für den Link zum Thread. So wie ich Mr. Darth Vader verstanden habe ist das FANES der "Nachfolger" von Wildsau Enduro und Trail XA.
Eigentlich schade, denn auch wenn ich mir hier ein paar Backpfeifen einfange, finde ich den Wildsau Rahmen (Diamantform) trotz Monsterwippe schöner als den fast horizontalen Hinterbau der Fanes.
Zudem leuchtet mir als halbwissendem die hintere Dämpferanlenkung bei der Wildsau eher ein als der "freihängende" Dämpfer beim Fanes.

Gibts vielleicht noch jemanden der Trail XA UND Fanes gefahren ist und berichten kann?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2011)

@kalkhoffpink: schreib' den JÜ an, der baut dir sicher noch eine Wildsau Enduro, wenn du sie gerne haben möchtest


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Argumentation. Ich weiss nicht was das mit Marketing zu tun haben soll. Entweder das Teil hat eine Freigabe für den Park oder nicht. Bei letzteren sollen sie es einfach Beschränkung/Einschränkung nennen.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, würdest du, wenn es um die Frage der Garantieleistung geht wirklich zugeben, das dir der Rahmen im Park gebrochen ist. Eindeutig nachweisbar ist das für den Hersteller nämlich nicht.



Ne Bikeparkfreigabe ist und bleibt Marketinggewäsch. Ob jemand von der Garage 3m ins Flat fällt oder im Park 3m in die sauber geshapete Landung fällt... ...wo treten wohl mehr Lasten auf?

Wenn der 100kg Fahrer sauber landet, der 60kg Fahrer aber unsauber, wo wird die Grenze gezogen?

Die Fanes ist nicht bis an die Leichtbaugrenze gezogen, da wäre noch einiges gegangen. Die hält gut was aus.

Als Hersteller, der bisher vorrangig Mosher angesprochen hat und sich seinen Mosherfreundlichen Ruf mit Rädern wie der "Wildsau DH" bzw. der "Dropsau" gemacht hat eine verständliche Einstellung.

Ich finde man kann dem geneigten Biker durchaus zutrauen selbst zu entscheiden wie weit er gewillt ist mit sienem Rad zu gehen und wo er sagt "Nein, lass ich sein".

Ich würd mir für den täglichen Gebrauch sofort eine Fanes hinstellen, wüsst aber das ich für den Bikepark ne andere Sau aus dem Keller lasse.

Und nein, ich hab keine Fanes bestellt. Ich warte lieber noch auf die XM Version mit Pinion-Getriebe (und auf die Steuererklärung, müsste zeitgleich hier aufschlagen...)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

OFFTOPIC ON

Lord Helmchen, Dein privates Postfach ist voll, ich kann gar nix schreiben...

OFFTOPIC OFF


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die Tage irgendwo ein paar Bilder einer Bike-Manufaktur gesehen, wo die Bikes in entsprechenden Vorrichtungen/Maschinen getestet werden. Da kommen irgendwelche Newtonmeter zum tragen, die das Bike verkraften muss. Habe was von 300NM im Kopf. War das evtl. sogar bei Alutech? So was könnte man doch als Maßstab nehmen. Ein Fahrer mit 100KG kann aus 3 Meter Höhe senkrecht 1000X ins Flat fallen, bevor der Rahmen aufgiebt. Diese Kräfte die hier wirken, wären immer gleich und nachvollziehbar, sodaß man evtl. eine Norm entwickeln könnte, oder?

Nur so eine Idee....!?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2011)

Wer braucht hier ne Norm ? Es gibt schon genug unsinnige.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ne kalkhoffpink, so simpel ist es eben nicht, dann gäbs ja schon längst unzerstörbare Rahmen. ADP und Spezi haben sich da mal dran versucht, etwas herauszufinden, kam aber auch nicht viel bei rum. 

Schau mal in die Erleuterungen des Konstrukteurs der Fanes in post 224, da verliert er ein paar Worte über den hängenden Link.


----------



## Nasum (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn mein Fanes da ist dann muss es auch für den Bikepark her halten! Ich wollte ein breiteres Einsatzspektrum mit dem Bike abdecken und dazu gehört definitiv auch der Bikepark,mein Switch welches ich vorher hatte war recht schwer und die reine Freeride-Karre...da ging nur Bikepark und Berg ab, das Fanes taugt da für mehr.Definitiv läuft das Fanes auch im Bikepark und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Gap in Winterberg.Es ist halt wie schon gesagt eine Frage der Fahrweise.Ich bin den großen Gap in Winterberg mit 160mm gesprungen und das ist nicht mal Ansatzweise was durchgeschlagen bzw. hat ich nicht das Gefühl mein Bike ans Limit zu bringen und auch da wird das Fanes noch nicht an die Grenzen kommen.Jeder sollte sich bewusst sein das die WC Strecke nix für ein Enduro ist aber ein vernünftig gesprungener 3-4m hoher Gap und guter Landung geht mit dem Fanes allemal,die Flatdropaction sollte man sich allerdings sparen...Strecken wie in Winterberg,Braunlage,Thale oder was weiss ich noch wo gehen auf jedenfall und das sag ich obwohl ich es noch nicht gefahren bin


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

@Moonboot, Danke für den Wink zum Post. Es ist sicher eine Wissenschaft für sich, einen gut funktionierenden Rahmen zu entwickeln.
Wildsau und Keiler haben ja den "stehenden" Dämpfer und sind damit sehr erfolgreich. Man stellt sich eben vor, dass ein Teil der Energie des Einfederns durch eine vertikalere Druckstrebe besser aufgefangen wird. Aber vielleicht ist der schepp "hängende" Dämpfer am Fanes ja wirklich DIE technische Innovation.

Hat eigentlich jemand weiterführende Erfahrung mit dem Vergleich Torque <-> Fanes...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Wenn mein Fanes da ist dann muss es auch für den Bikepark her halten! Ich wollte ein breiteres Einsatzspektrum mit dem Bike abdecken und dazu gehört definitiv auch der Bikepark,mein Switch welches ich vorher hatte war recht schwer und die reine Freeride-Karre...da ging nur Bikepark und Berg ab, das Fanes taugt da für mehr.Definitiv läuft das Fanes auch im Bikepark und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Gap in Winterberg.Es ist halt wie schon gesagt eine Frage der Fahrweise.Ich bin den großen Gap in Winterberg mit 160mm gesprungen und das ist nicht mal Ansatzweise was durchgeschlagen bzw. hat ich nicht das Gefühl mein Bike ans Limit zu bringen und auch da wird das Fanes noch nicht an die Grenzen kommen.Jeder sollte sich bewusst sein das die WC Strecke nix für ein Enduro ist aber ein vernünftig gesprungener 3-4m hoher Gap und guter Landung geht mit dem Fanes allemal,die Flatdropaction sollte man sich allerdings sparen...Strecken wie in Winterberg,Braunlage,Thale oder was weiss ich noch wo gehen auf jedenfall und das sag ich obwohl ich es noch nicht gefahren bin



Bin gespannt auf den Bericht....


----------



## Eimer+ (16. Oktober 2011)

Jau ,mach mal und berichte...
Allerdings bin ich mir bei einer Sache sehr sicher: Wenn du ein paar mal die Landung versemmelst, bricht dir der Rahmen unterm Ar*** weg. Das Fanes ist mit seriöser Bikepark-Benutzung sicherlich am oberen Anschlag und das wirst du akzeptieren müssen. Ich erinnere mich nur noch an ne Nummer, als ein Kerl sein Cube Fritzz im Bikepark komplett geschrotet hat und sich dann auch noch tierisch drüber aufgeregt hat, dass der Rahmen so unstabil ist. Verweise hier nur auf die HP von Alutech, erster Satz zum Rahmen: 
"...Unser neuer und leichter Enduro Rahmen für Touren, Trail, Alpencross und LEICHTES Freeriden..."
Glaube auch, dass das Teil bei sauberer Fahrweise ne Menge mitmacht, aber ich persönlich kalkuliere bei der Rahmenwahl auch ungünstigere Bedingungen ein...natürlich mit den Ergebnis, dass ich deutlich mehr Gewicht in Form von Reserven durch die Berge trete.


----------



## bastelfreak (16. Oktober 2011)

Man kann auch mit 140mm, zwar unkomfortabel, auf einem Cheap Trick DH Rennen bestreiten. Oder mit 120mm Rennfeile ne Freeridestrecke runterballern. Wenn man weiß, was man sich und seinem Material zutrauen kann, sollte es auch halten und wenn nichgt, so ehrlich sein, es selbst zu ersetzen. Und dann muss man eben sauberer fahren oder ein anderes Bike nehmen. Ich empfinde jegliche Einordnung eher als einen netten Hinweis, denn als Gesetz. Meistens sagt das Fahrwerk rechtzeitig bescheid, wenn es nicht mehr ganz standesgemeäß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eimer+ (16. Oktober 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit 140mm, zwar unkomfortabel, auf einem Cheap Trick DH Rennen bestreiten. Oder mit 120mm Rennfeile ne Freeridestrecke runterballern. Wenn man weiß, was man sich und seinem Material zutrauen kann, sollte es auch halten und wenn nichgt, so ehrlich sein, es selbst zu ersetzen. Und dann muss man eben sauberer fahren oder ein anderes Bike nehmen. Ich empfinde jegliche Einordnung eher als einen netten Hinweis, denn als Gesetz. Meistens sagt das Fahrwerk rechtzeitig bescheid, wenn es nicht mehr ganz standesgemeäß ist.



...du bringst es auf den Punkt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

Mit einer 120er Rennfeile eine Freeride-Strecke runter??????
Und dabei jeden zweiten Sprung umfahren? Ich weiß ja nicht.
Ich hätte NULL Vertrauen in so eine Aktion. Und wenn dann nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit....

Ich meine, was wiegt der FANES Rahmen? Rund 3,2 kg? Da kann man schon was erwarten, oder? Sicher sagt Gewicht noch nicht alles, aber schon eine ganze Menge. Verglichen mit anderen Rahmen:

Canyon Torque 3,1 kg
Intense SS2 3,4 kg
Kona Coiler 3,5 kg
Liteville 601 2,9 kg
Mondraker Zenith-X 3.0 kg
Rotwild R.E1 3,2 kg
Rose Beef Cake SL 3.0 kg
Specialized Enduro Evo 3,2 kg
Trek Scratch 3,2 kg
YT Noton 3,4 kg

(Alle Werte aus der Freeride 2/11)

ist es doch im Mittelfeld dabei....


----------



## Michael140 (16. Oktober 2011)

Gruß aus Beerfelden. Es läuft! Wir freunden uns jede Abfahrt mehr und mehr an


----------



## Spirit_Moon (16. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ne Bikeparkfreigabe ist und bleibt Marketinggewäsch. Ob jemand von der Garage 3m ins Flat fällt oder im Park 3m in die sauber geshapete Landung fällt... ...wo treten wohl mehr Lasten auf?
> 
> Wenn der 100kg Fahrer sauber landet, der 60kg Fahrer aber unsauber, wo wird die Grenze gezogen?
> 
> ...



Teilweise falsch, eine Freigabe oder besser gesagt "Keine Beschränkung" gibt dem Besitzer eben die Sicherheit mit seinem Rahmen fahren zu können wo er will. Ohne immer irgendwas im Hinterkopf zu haben.

Du sprichst es eigentlich auch schon an. Wo soll man die Grenze ziehen. Es gibt außerhalb des Parks auch Stellen die genauso heftig oder heftiger sind. Das schafft in meinen Augen nicht wirklich Vertrauen.


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2011)

was bin ich froh das ich Biken war ....

Bikepark ist zu weitläufig für eine Einschränkung des Rahmens, nehmt mal die Strecke Flying Gangster in Leogang, klar sind da auch einige Drops aber ansonsten ist die Strecke zu 90 % eher Flow oder die X Line in Saalbach, alles nichts wirklich Wildes, wenn es das ist mit Einschränkung, dann doch eher ein Crossrad  

Wo fängt Enduro an, wo hört es auf, wo fängt Freeriden an, wo hört es auf, für den einen ist eine Flowige Strecke mit ein bisschen gerumpel drin schon fast DH usw. ......Fahrräder werden benutzt und gehen Kaputt, ist es Kaputt habe ich es Falsch benutzt oder der Hersteller hat seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht und oder sein AM Bike als Enduro angepriesen, was die Fanes wie aushält steht noch in den Sternen und eines kann sich jeder mit ein wenig Hirnmasse selber zusammenreimen, ein Enduro ist nichts für einen 5 Meterdrop ........ normalerweise und die Bikezauberer mal außen vorgelassen.  

Belastungstest gibt es bei Velotech und auf der Liteville Homepage ist der Prüfzyklus gut beschrieben.

Apropo CC Bike oder Hardtail auf Freeridestrecken, da denke ich nur an die Jungs die in Lenzerheide den unteren Teil mit Ihren CC Hardtail runterfenstern sind das man dachte man steht, manche sind da etwas schmerzbefreit, in wie weit sie sich bei Materialversagen dann selber die Schuld geben steht in den Sternen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Oktober 2011)

Um mal eine völlig andere Richtung des Bikens anzusprechen:
Die Fanes ist auch marathontauglich, (mindestens) eine ist gestern beim Wasgau-MTB-Marathon dabei gewesen, glaube auf der 80er-Runde. Wer wars denn? Hätte ja gern mal nen längeren Blick drauf geworfen, hab sie aber im Getümmel der Verpflegungsstelle nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

@ollo,

Du hast es genau erfasst. Wo hört das eine auf und wo fängt das andere  an. Genau deshalb wünsche ich mir ein Bike das eben den größten Teil der  Bike-Aufgaben erledigt bekommt. Dass ich für Hardcore DH oder 5 Meter  Freeride-Drops anderes Material brauche ist auch klar.
Aber alles andere sollte doch mit einem einzigen Bike möglich sein. Ich  schätze mal dass es eine ziemlich große Gruppe von Bikern gibt die auf  Ihren Touren einfach nur gerne unterwegs sind allerdings jederzeit auf  eine geile Abfahrt lauern. Aber nicht im Sinne von Downhill oder  Hardcore-Freeride, aber mit ein paar schicken Sprüngen, Rumpelstrecken,  verblockten Passagen und mal dem einen oder anderen heftigeren Drop und  sei es nur weil man sich verschätzt hat. Ergo muss das Bike eben auch  meistens eben gerade die 600HM Mittegebirgstour mit gemäßigten Anstiegen  und ebenso mäßigen Abfahrten bewältigen, ohne dass man sich an den  Anstiegen totarbeitet. Ebenso soll es aber auch bei Bedarf den  altbekannten Trail runterbrettern können, ohne dass ich mir Sorgen  machen muss oder oben am Berg das AM gegen ein DH tauschen muss.
Ich plädiere für ein Superenduro das den Namen verdient. Eben kein  aufgebohrtes AM/Trail Bike sondern ein verdammt noch mal einfach  stabiles Bike das aber keine 17 kg wiegt. Ich gehe mal von aus, wenn man  zu den meisten Rahmen 500g draufpacken würde, dann hätte man genau das.  Und diese 500g würden die meisten von uns am Berg nicht umbringen aber  den Spaß bei der Abfahrt verdoppeln. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Bikes  mit 500g mehr auf dem Rahmen gleich wieder eine andere  (DH/FR)-Geometrie haben als ein AM/Enduro. Dabei geh ich jede Wette ein,  dass Otto Normal-Biker auch mit einem Lenkwinkel von 67 Grad und  Sitzwinkel von 75 Grad den Berg runter Spaß haben kann.

All diejenigen die jedes Wochenende in den Park damit wollen sind im Enduro Segment eben falsch und sollen das 17kg Teil nehmen.

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag.


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein Fanes wiegt 17,4 Kilo


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein Fanes wiegt 17,4 Kilo



Was aber wohl weniger am Rahmen liegt...


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Gruß aus Beerfelden. Es läuft! Wir freunden uns jede Abfahrt mehr und mehr an


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2011)

@kalkhoffpink

das von Dir beschriebene Einsatzgebiet macht bisher meine Fanes (und auch die der anderen)  mit, das verstehe ich auch unter Enduro, auf Tour sein und die Gelegenheiten packen wenn sie sich ergeben ohne Sorgenvoll an die Bedienungsanleitung, Einschränkungen und Garantiebedingungen des Herstellers denken zu müßen, Touren, Heißen, Spielen wenn einem danach ist......., besonders der Teil mit Bergauf meistert die Fanes mit mehr als nur Bravur, Bergab ist der Sitzwinkel eh Nebensache und Rumpeln kann es ebenfalls mehr als genug, wenn der Lenkwinkel im Original nicht passt, Angle Set rein, fertig.

15- knapp 16 Kg geht für ein 170 mm Enduro in Ordnung, zumal wenn es sich so gut Fahren lässt (man muß die Fanes in der Gewichtsklasse einfach mal gefahren sein, um sich von den Sorge vollen  Gewichtsgedanken zu lösen, es sein den Du nimmst es zum Vertriden und trägst viel) . Und das Endurobike was alles mitmacht und das Gewicht einer CC Feile hat, das ist noch nicht gebacken worden. 

Von unserer heutigen Tour, nur Forstautobahn, kann ich Dir nur sagen, ein 16 Kg Enduro mit 160 mm kann übelst schnell sein, zum schrecken der Mitfahrenden CC Fraktion ( mir hat eigentlich heute nur das Gr. Kettenblatt gefehlt)


----------



## Michael140 (16. Oktober 2011)

Also meins lebt noch und es war sau geil.


----------



## Route66 (16. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Die Fanes ist auch marathontauglich, (mindestens) eine ist gestern beim Wasgau-MTB-Marathon dabei gewesen, glaube auf der 80er-Runde. Wer wars denn?



ja, hab sie auch gesehen, GOIL  

M


----------



## Lhafty (17. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Gruß aus Beerfelden. Es läuft! Wir freunden uns jede Abfahrt mehr und mehr an



Pfuchk!!!! Du warst mit einer Fanes in Beerfelden und ich mal ein WE nicht da... Mist


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Oktober 2011)

Hat gerade mal jemand das Gewicht vom Fanes Rahmen OHNE Dämpfer da?
Sind das die 3150g oder ist das mit Dämpfer?

Dankeeeeee


----------



## kopis (17. Oktober 2011)

@route66
@ye_olde_fritz 

das war meine Fanes beim Wasgau Marathon...das Teil hat sich seeeehr gut geschlagen...war nur leider etwas wenig Singletrail und viiiiiel Verbindungsstrecke dabei :-(( bei KM 60 dachte ich, ich steig aus und jedes Kilo Mehrgewicht hat mir dann schon wirklich heftig zugesetzt...aber nach den 80, waren wir beide dann wirklich glücklich, endlich das Ziel passiert zu haben )
Also mit der Fanes ging der Marathon sehr gut (60 hätten mir gut gereicht) und am Berg waren einige Rennsemmeln dabei, die etwas irritiert waren, was da an ihnen vorbei gezogen ist ;-))

Grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (17. Oktober 2011)

von bergab ganz zu schweigen )


----------



## ollo (17. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat gerade mal jemand das Gewicht vom Fanes Rahmen OHNE Dämpfer da?
> Sind das die 3150g oder ist das mit Dämpfer?
> 
> Dankeeeeee




ja ohne Dämpfer


----------



## ibislover (17. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat gerade mal jemand das Gewicht vom Fanes Rahmen OHNE Dämpfer da?
> Sind das die 3150g oder ist das mit Dämpfer?
> 
> Dankeeeeee


3,45kg in L und raw/elox.


----------



## Michael140 (17. Oktober 2011)

Torque vs fanes. Das Fazit: uphill geht überdeutlich an das fanes. Es hat mehr Vortrieb, wippt null (also nehmt ruhig den vivid Air) und steigt auch bei 170mm Gabel nicht. 
Bergrunter: sagen wir Gleichstand. Das fanes macht genauso Laune wie das Torque. Jedoch springt das fanes besser bei aktiven Absprüngen.  Das liegt aber durchaus am Dämpfer. Der sackt nicht so weg wie ein dhx. 
Somit bin ich zufrieden, da ich jetzt habe was ich wollte. Bergauf wird fast zur Vorfreude und ist nicht nur Qual


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2011)

Genau meine Meinung.

Bergauf ist es eine Klasse für sich


----------



## Nasum (17. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich echt gut an, mein Switch war Berg auf einfach nur eine perverse Qual.Genau sowas wollte ich.Danke fürs Vorfreude noch größer machen.


----------



## monkey10 (17. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Torque vs fanes. Das Fazit: uphill geht überdeutlich an das fanes. Es hat mehr Vortrieb, wippt null (also nehmt ruhig den vivid Air) und steigt auch bei 170mm Gabel nicht.
> Bergrunter: sagen wir Gleichstand. Das fanes macht genauso Laune wie das Torque. Jedoch springt das fanes besser bei aktiven Absprüngen.  Das liegt aber durchaus am Dämpfer. Der sackt nicht so weg wie ein dhx.
> Somit bin ich zufrieden, da ich jetzt habe was ich wollte. Bergauf wird fast zur Vorfreude und ist nicht nur Qual



interessanter vergleich

welche rahmengrößen hast du bei der fanes und beim torque (ein fanes in "M" hat ja fast den gleichen reach/radstand wie ein torque in "L")? und war der uphill (steigen des VR) beim torque trotz absenkung der lyrik / propedal des DHX wirklich soviel schwieriger? welche kettenstrebenlänge hast du bei der fanes eingestellt? und ist der gewichtsunterschied zum torque tatsächlich nur etwa 150-200g (falls du beide bikes mit gleichen teilen aufgebaut hast)?

ein etwas detailierterer vergleich würde mich durchaus interessieren bzw dein genauer einsatzbereich. habe zur zeit ein torque alpinist, mit dem ich eigentlich recht zufrieden bin (800-2000hm uphill bisher ca 100x dieses jahr). die teile passen aber auch ganz gut in die fanes

die geometrie der fanes ist bis auf die sitzrohrlänge für große fahrer sehr interessant. wobei ich dachte, dass das fanes in "L" doch mehr wiegt als 3.450g.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Oktober 2011)

> wobei ich dachte, dass das fanes in "L" doch mehr wiegt als 3.450g.



Hab ich so gewogen, leider ist das Foto auf der Waage auf meinem alten Händi. Meine Beschleunigungsfinne hab ich mal wieder abbestellt und nhem dann die Carbon Druckstrebe(- 200-300g), wenn sie da ist, bis dahin fahre ich noch die "normale" Druckstrebe.


----------



## kopis (17. Oktober 2011)

@monkey10,

ohne das aktuelle Torque (hatte mal kurz ein 2009 im Einsatz) zu kennen, musst du das Fanes einfach mal selbst (er)fahren....die Diskussionen "welche Kettenstrebenlänge, Dämpfer, Fox DHX, Gewicht, Gabel etc." sind einfach müßig...sorry aber das Teil geht am Berg einfach steil und hat irre Vortrieb! Ich habe den Vivid Air auf 30% Sag eingestellt und bin mit einer Totem Air unterwegs...auch wie am Sa auf einem 80 Km Marathon. Ich hatte, bis auf das Gewicht, nie das Gefühl, das falsche Bike zu fahren  Das Fanes schaltet (bis auf das Gewicht) den bisherigen Gegensatz "wenn TOP bergab, dann  schlecht bergauf" einfach aus...und das ist, was ich an dem Bike liebe!!!

Also nicht so viel über Gewicht reden....ab zum Händler oder IBC Fanesnutzer und das Teil (er)fahren )

grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> die geometrie der fanes ist bis auf die sitzrohrlänge für große fahrer sehr interessant. wobei ich dachte, dass das fanes in "L" doch mehr wiegt als 3.450g.




stört nicht und ab einer gewissen Größe ist es Normal lang


----------



## monkey10 (17. Oktober 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> @monkey10,....ab zum Händler oder IBC Fanesnutzer und das Teil (er)fahren )



da hast du natürlich recht

verfolge auch unauffällig den thread und warte nur darauf, dass sich ein fanes-besitzer mit der rahmengröße "L" in den ostalpen outet


----------



## kopis (17. Oktober 2011)

wunderbar ;-)


----------



## Michael140 (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, das fanes ist besser bergauf. Das Torque war in M und mir bergauf etwas zu klein. Das fanes in L passt super und ist nur im sitzen größer. Im stehen ist es vergleichbar. Gefahren bin ich in der langen Einstellung. Bis auf den Dämpfer sind alle Teile aus dem Torque. Die Lyrik soloair dh hatte keine Absenkung. Beim Torque habe ich sie aber runtergespannt. Beim fanes war das nicht zwingend nötig. Auch wenn unter Umständen dann noch schneller berauf gehen würde. Auch beim Torque musste das nicht sein. Fühlte sich aber besser an. Mehr als ca 40 mm würde ich aber nie ziehen. Dann fährt es nähmlich schlechter. Aber das ist jammern auf höchstem Level. Beide Räder stehen an vorderster Stelle wenn es um
Bezahlbare enduros geht.


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Reverb. Ich habe ein leichtes Spiel. Eigentlich habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht, aber jetzt hat sich mein Nachbar auch eine Bestellt und die hat dieses Spiel nicht. Ich kann ein oder zwei mm mit dem Sattel wackeln. Wie sieht das beu euch aus? Sollte ich die Stütze reklamieren?


----------



## bikefun2009 (18. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Reverb. Ich habe ein leichtes Spiel. Eigentlich habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht, aber jetzt hat sich mein Nachbar auch eine Bestellt und die hat dieses Spiel nicht. Ich kann ein oder zwei mm mit dem Sattel wackeln. Wie sieht das beu euch aus? Sollte ich die Stütze reklamieren?


Moin Michael! Da kannste dich austoben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494222


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (18. Oktober 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Reverb. Ich habe ein leichtes Spiel. Eigentlich habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht, aber jetzt hat sich mein Nachbar auch eine Bestellt und die hat dieses Spiel nicht. Ich kann ein oder zwei mm mit dem Sattel wackeln. Wie sieht das beu euch aus? Sollte ich die Stütze reklamieren?



 Ich hab das auch. Am Anfang nicht, jetzt schon. Wird aber nicht schlimmer und stört mich nicht. Ich vermute den Schlepplift in Beerfelden als Übeltäter. Oder den fetten Fahrer.


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mhm! Danke für das Kompliment. Der Schlepper fählt aus. Das Spiel war schon da, als ich sie montiert habe. Habe mir nur nichts dabei gedacht, da es bei der Joplin noch viel viel schlimmer ist. UND ICH BIN NICHT FETT!!!!!!! Ich hab schwere knochen


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Oktober 2011)

Aso so leichtes Spiel ist nicht so ungewöhnlich  (2mm wenn man den Sattel dreht), hatte ich nach ner Zeit auch, wurde aber nicht mehr schlimmer. Stört auch beim Fahren nicht, wenns wirklich nervt, würde ich sie im Winter mal zu SI schicken. Komplett Spielfrei kann und soll dich auch nicht sein.


----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine Reverb dreht sich komplett, is so seit Innsbruck Anfang Oktober.
Das nervt ziemlich beim Umsetzen, wenn man nicht am Sattel drücken kann...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Oktober 2011)

Gibts noch jemand mit dem "Old School" Gavity Dropper am Fanes?


----------



## greg12 (18. Oktober 2011)

@michael140: bis zu welcher steigung kannst den mit der 170er gabel problemlos im sitzen fahren bevor die front beginnt zu steigen??
sind steigung 25% und mehr drinnen??


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2011)

Du fragst Sachen. Keine Ahnung wie steil die Berge waren. Jedenfalls kommt das 24 kettenblatt und ich vorher auf die Idee zu schieben. Mit dem Torque bin ich nicht hochgekommen. Das aber auch keine Schilder im Wald stehen. Es heisst doch immer schilderwald Deutschland


----------



## thomas.h (18. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> @michael140: bis zu welcher steigung kannst den mit der 170er gabel problemlos im sitzen fahren bevor die front beginnt zu steigen??
> sind steigung 25% und mehr drinnen??




Das ist doch auch immer eine Frage des runden Tritts und der Schwerpunktverlagerung.
Ich bin mit 185mm gefahren, vermutlich 15% und hab nicht einmal an eine Absenkung (die ich mit dem Remedy oft nutze) gedacht - obgleich in der DH-Position.
25% sind viel, aber ich halte es für gut denkbar, dass das funktioniert. Gerade auch wegen der Uphillposition des Dämpfers (die ich vermutlich - da ich 25% keine 2h durchtrete - niemals brauche)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung mit dem Reuber Hackengas im Vergleich zur Fanes? Die geben ja offiziell 2 Jahre Bikepark-Garantie auf das Ding! Hier wurde zwar schon über die Fragwürdigkeit einer solchen diskutiert, aber immerhin zeugt es von Vertrauen ins eigene Material. Der Jü streubt sich ja da ein wenig, bzw. es heißt glaube ich "Light Freeriding"...


----------



## Brausa (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja ein bisschen mehr Vertrauen in das eigene Material sollte Alutech schon noch zeigen. 

Ich kenne 2 extrem Beispiele:
"Materialzweifler" - Fusion. Sie hatten schließlich auch recht, ihr Freak Rahmen brach des öfteren.

"Grenzenloses Selbstvertrauen" - Liteville/Syntace. Auch sie hatten recht. Selbst die ursprünglichen Marathonrahmen (ur 301) hielten fast jeden "Missbrauch" stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yooogii (18. Oktober 2011)

das Hackengas ist ja mal Augenkrebs pur. 
Da könnte mich nicht einmal eine Bikepark Garantie drauf bringen...


und apropos Garantie, wenn ich Rahmenbauer wäre, im Styl eines kleinen Betriebes, würde ich mich auch scheuen auf so ein Bike eine Park Garantie zu geben. Das eigentliche Problem sind bestimmt nicht die Bikes, sondern die Typen die draufsitzen und meinen alle möglichen Stürze und Schläge müsse das Bike/die Teile aushalten. Dem ist leider nicht immer so und leider sind genau diese Typen diejenigen die dann von den Herstellern kulanterweise Ersatz erhalten und dennoch im Internet rumflammen wie sch****e das Zeug ist!
Da kann ich gut verstehen wenn einer eine solche Garantie nicht erteilt und so über jeden Fall selber entscheiden kann.
Und meiner Meinung nacht verträgt das Fanes auch einen Park Ausflug (bins noch nicht gefahren), allerdings kenne ich meinen cleanen Fahrstil. ;9 Ob dies bei anderen zutrifft kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## thomas.h (18. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrung mit dem Reuber Hackengas im Vergleich zur Fanes? Die geben ja offiziell 2 Jahre Bikepark-Garantie auf das Ding! Hier wurde zwar schon über die Fragwürdigkeit einer solchen diskutiert, aber immerhin zeugt es von Vertrauen ins eigene Material. Der Jü streubt sich ja da ein wenig, bzw. es heißt glaube ich "Light Freeriding"...



Naja, ob mich "2 Jahre Bikeparkgarantie" mehr überzeugen... ich weiß nicht grad. Das ist die ersten 2 Jahre beruhigend, im 3. Jahr hast du bei jeder Abfahrt Angst, dass es dir wegbricht und verkaufen kannst es auch nicht mehr...

Ich denke auch, dass Jürgen durchaus etwas mutiger sein kann. Meinem Eindruck nach dem Testnachmittag (optisch und gefühlt) nach zu urteilen, hab ich in keinster Weise Bedenken, dass das einen geshapten Park nicht aushalten sollte - ganz im Gegenteil! Wenn das Fanes nicht hält, was soll dann halten...

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Oktober 2011)

yooogii schrieb:


> das Hackengas ist ja mal Augenkrebs pur.



Hast Du mal das Neon-Senf-Gelb der Wildsau Hardride auf der Alutech-Seite gesehen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Oktober 2011)

Es geht ja gar nicht so sehr um die Garantie selbst, sondern darum, dass der Hersteller offenbar seinem Rahmen so weit vertraut, dass er in den Bikepark darf. Wie genau der Hersteller das sieht ist ntürlich eine andere Frage, schließlich wird der Bikepark-Freak auch mit einem Hardtail unbeschadet durch kommen, einfach weil jede Landung sauber ist.

Für mich bedeutet so eine Garantie, dass ich auch ein paarmal unsauber ins Flat droppen darf ohne dass ich nachher die Druck-Strebe in der Hand habe. Natürlich nicht vom 5 Meter Turm, aber 1,5-2m sollten schon drin sein.
Zumindest sollte eine Superenduro das aushalten und ein solches ist das Fanes für mich. Es sollte mehr drauf haben als ein Strive, ein Slayer ein Threesom ein Fritzz, und eigentlich auch mehr als andere Bikeparkzugelassene wie Votec V.SX oder Uncle Jimbo.

Die Zukunft wird es zeigen, wenn die ersten Full-Coil Fanes durch Winterberg brettern....oder auch nicht....


----------



## yooogii (18. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hast Du mal das Neon-Senf-Gelb der Wildsau Hardride auf der Alutech-Seite gesehen....




Wenn der Rahmen schon versaut ist spielt die Farbe keine Rolle mehr. Die meisten Alutech's lassen sich anschauen, farblich hat man dann die Wahl


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die Zukunft wird es zeigen, wenn die ersten Full-Coil Fanes durch Winterberg brettern....oder auch nicht....



Da waren schon genug, teils auch ohne COil, aber das ändert ja an der Belastung nichts. Das was du da beschreibst ist jetzt nicht so wild, aber was macht man, wenn sich jemand sowas aufbaut und er nahezu jedes WE im BIkepark damit rumeiert, gerne auch mal 20km weiter auf den Weltcup Kurs von Willingen rübermacht und es dann zerbröselt? Bei solchen Belastungen brechen auch gerne mal DHler, trotz Bikeparkzulassung und 2kg mehr auf den Rippen. Wo soll man da die Grenze ziehen, fordern kann man ja viel, wenn nicht der eigene gute Ruf dranhängt bei der Einführung einer neuen Serie. Wie man sich in Knie schießt zeigt Votec, wie man sich Mosherkids vom Hals hält, die ein oder andere hochpreisige Marke.


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann die Thematik ja irgendwie verstehen, aber was nützt eine Garantie, wenn der Hersteller nicht bereit ist den schaden anzuerkennen. Ich behaupte mal, dass es in einem solchen Fall darauf hinaus läuft, wenn man einen rahmenbruch erleidet da man ins Flat gesprungen ist. Das wird dir immer als unsachgemäß ausgelegt. Dann bietet dir der Hersteller als Vergleich einen günstigen Rahmen an und du wirst in nehmen und sauer sein da er nicht um sonst war. Anschliessend kaufst du nie wieder bei xy. 
Dann doch lieber ohne Segen vom Papst und mich freuen, wenn der Hersteller mir ohne Verpflichtung entgegen kommt. So schätze ich den jü bis jetzt ein. Ich hoffe das ich es aber nie rausfinden werde. Und mal ehrlich. Wenn es nur die Druckstrebe ist. Da wird man sich sicherlich einig und die Welt kostet es auch nicht. 
Beim Helius am gibt es auch keine Freigabe und ich kenne keinen er es bis jetzt zerstört hat.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Oktober 2011)

Doch beim Helius gibts die Freigabe, mir ist ein Fall bekannt, wo es dann ohne Bikepark gebrochen ist.


----------



## Michael140 (18. Oktober 2011)

Gab es beim Helius am nicht eine Begrenzung von 1m?? Ich meine das Kalle sowas gesagt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (18. Oktober 2011)

es soll doch ein Fanes FR kommen, das wird garantiert die Bikepark Freigabe haben. Dann ist die Diskussion erledigt. 

bei der Fanes Enduro sehe ich das entspannt. Es ist ein ENDURO. Wer damit in den Park will, soll das machen und ich hätte auch keine großen Bedenken, aber halt auf eigene Faust.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Oktober 2011)

MEIN persönliches Problem ist bei der Sache, dass ein Fanes FR eben auch direkt eine bergauf-feindliche Freeride-Geometrie bekommen wird. So wie das bei ALLEN anderen Marken auch ist. ICH persönlich würde mir ein Fanes HC (Hardcore) mit Enduro-Geo wünschen....


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwas ist doch immer.




Osti schrieb:


> bei der Fanes Enduro sehe ich das entspannt. Es ist ein ENDURO. Wer damit in den Park will, soll das machen und ich hätte auch keine großen Bedenken, aber halt auf eigene Faust.



Sehe ich auch so. Kanns auch verstehen, wenn der Jü da nicht alles mitmacht, einige Bikes sind schon recht grenzwertig in puncto Haltbarkeit und haben dann dennoch eine Bikeparkfreigabe, so ein Hersteller wie Alutech oder auch N und L werden halt immer ganz besonders unter die Lupe genommen. Hätten wir die Probleme eines Strives, Scratch oder ReignX, dann wäre hier aber was los und der Jü im Winter pleite.


----------



## ollo (19. Oktober 2011)

ich gehe mal davon aus das der Jü (der nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert ist) , genauso wie bei der Enduro Fanes, die Zukünftigen Fahrer oder besser gesagt die IBC Alutechgemeinde, seiner Freeride Fanes, genauso nach ihren Wünschen Fragen wird, wie er es beim Hardtail, der Fanes AM und der Fanes Enduro gemacht hat. 

Nicht Umsonst hat die Fanes den Award bekommen und nicht Umsonst hat er sich bei allen die "Mitgedacht" haben bedankt und nicht umsonst gibt es so viele "endlich das richtige Bike Fahrer" . Und das die Wünsche bzw. Anregungen mit in die Rahmenentwicklung eingeflossen sind sieht man an der Fanes ( zumindest die die Idee dazu hatten).

Also es liegt an uns wie sich eine Fanes Freeride entwickelt, abgesehen von dem Technisch machbaren und dem schon von Jürgen erdachten ..........und bitte keine Flaschenhalterwünsche  


..... schon mal daran gedacht das ein Bike keine Parkfreigabe bekommt, nicht weil der Hersteller Angst um sein Material hat oder ihm nichts zutraut, sondern den Nutzer vor dem Falschen Gebrauch seines Materials abhalten will.........leider gibt es zu viele Bsp. wo mit CC oder AM Rädern im Falschen Gelände gefahren wird, mit Fatalen Folgen für beide Seiten. Und wer von sich behaupten kann sauber und Materialschonen zu fahren, der soll es tun, er weiß ja worauf er sich einlässt


----------



## lhampe (19. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ..........und bitte keine Flaschenhalterwünsche


Ich weiß nicht was gegen einen Flaschenhalter spricht. Hat natürlich keine Prio und deswegen kompromisse bei der Geo einzugehen wäre blöd, aber wenn er am Ende reinpassen würde wäre ich froh; 800gr. im Rucksack gespart.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Oktober 2011)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was gegen einen Flaschenhalter spricht. Hat natürlich keine Prio und deswegen kompromisse bei der Geo einzugehen wäre blöd, aber wenn er am Ende reinpassen würde wäre ich froh; 800gr. im Rucksack gespart.



Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist eine 800g Flasche am Rad gleichbedeutend mit 800g mehr Material an Rahmen oder Komponenten.
Aus einem 14,2kg Enduro wird da schnell ein 15kg Bike.
Alles was man am Körper (Rucksack) hat ist vom Bike entkoppelt und schlägt sich nicht bei Wendigkeit und Fahrverhalten nieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Oktober 2011)

yooogii schrieb:


> das Hackengas ist ja mal Augenkrebs pur.
> Da könnte mich nicht einmal eine Bikepark Garantie drauf bringen...



So schlimm ist es auch nicht und zu der Thematik Garantie habe ich auch so meine eigene Meinung. Das Fanes wäre für mich die allererste Wahl gewesen, wenn mein Freund damals nicht den Weg gesucht hätte und etwas eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen Ich habe mich beim Dirt Masters mit Jürgen über das Fanes unterhalten und er sagte mir, dass er kein anderes Bike mehr bräuchte und die Aussage glaube ich ihm und ist für mich ein Meßwert, mit dem ich gut umgehen kann Jürgen ist jetzt lang genug im Geschäft und seine Bikes waren von Anfang an spitzenklasse und Jürgen weiß halt worauf es bei guten Bikes ankommt, da er selbst ein Biker ist, der Spaß an allen Facetten unserer Sportart hat und sein Material ganz sicher nicht schont Und es ist hier schon richtig geschrieben worden, dass es nichts gibt was nicht kaputt gehen kann. Ich habe alles eigentlich schon gesehen(auch ein Helius ist schon bei uns gebrochen) Ich finde das Fanes einfach klasse und ich freue mich für Jürgen, dass es so eine gute Resonanz bekommt, denn das hat er einfach für seine unkomplizierte Art und seine Philosophie von Rahmenbau verdient Und ich hoffe, dass ich noch im Lotto gewinne und mir dann auch noch ein Fanes aufbauen kann So muss man sich halt entscheiden und ich bin froh heute ein Bike zu fahren, dass 100% meine Sicht des Bikens wiederspiegelt und aus unserer Truppe entstanden ist. Aber genauso froh bin ich, weiterhin meine Sau im Keller stehen zu haben und sie immer wieder zum spielen ausführen zu können
Allen viel Spaß mit ihren Bikes!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Diese ganze Garantie-Diskussion ist doch völlig überzogen !
Wieviele Leute haben jemals wirklich eine Wildsau in die Knie gezwungen ?


----------



## ibislover (19. Oktober 2011)

finde ich auch daneben.
und meistens brauchen die leute die so drauf beharren so eine freigabe eh nicht wirklich...

wobei bei dem rahmengewicht der fanes sind entsprechende heizungsrohre verbaut. dat wird halten! *spaß*


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer der aktuell wartenden, evtl RAW Besteller, schon was gehört ?

So langsam müßte doch mal jemand was hören....

Nicht das es neben Kupfer bald auch Alu diebe gibt


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> finde ich auch daneben.
> und meistens brauchen die leute die so drauf beharren so eine freigabe eh nicht wirklich...
> 
> wobei bei dem rahmengewicht der fanes sind entsprechende heizungsrohre verbaut. dat wird halten! *spaß*



Zustimmung zu Ersterem.

Die Rohre sind, bis aufs Unterrorhr gar nicht mal das Wilde. Die ersten Gewichtsangaben sind noch ohne die Vertsellgedönse entstanden. Alleine das Ausfallende bringt schonmal 200g und mehr, dann noch Wippe und so weiter, schon bist du über die 3kg Marke gewandert, also müßte man fairer Weise beim Vergleich auch die Verstellbarkeit mit bedenken, gekniffen sind nur die Leute, die nichts verstellen. 



> Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist eine 800g Flasche am Rad gleichbedeutend mit 800g mehr Material an Rahmen oder Komponenten.



Dannach müßte man dann aber auch immer Schuhe (bei Klicks) oder Windel bei Knallhartsätteln mitrechenen, das ist doch nur outsourcing, damit die Waage was schönes anzeigt, man muß immer noch alles bewegen. Flaschenghalter geht halt nicht wenn man sich nicht an der Dämpferposition vergreifen möchte.


----------



## Nasum (19. Oktober 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hat einer der aktuell wartenden, evtl RAW Besteller, schon was gehört ?
> 
> So langsam müßte doch mal jemand was hören....
> 
> Nicht das es neben Kupfer bald auch Alu diebe gibt



Ne noch nix.Wie gesagt musste ich vor 1,5Wochen(weiss nicht mehr genau wann) mein Auftrag nochmal unterschreiben und zurück faxen damit der Jü auch nicht das falsche macht und sich nochmal absichert.Ich schau auch schon pro Tag 20mal auf mein Email Account aber bis jetzt noch nix.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Oktober 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Zustimmung zu Ersterem.
> 
> Dannach müßte man dann aber auch immer Schuhe (bei Klicks) oder Windel bei Knallhartsätteln mitrechenen, das ist doch nur outsourcing, damit die Waage was schönes anzeigt, man muß immer noch alles bewegen. Flaschenghalter geht halt nicht wenn man sich nicht an der Dämpferposition vergreifen möchte.



Hier wage ich dennoch zu wiedersprechen. Wenn das Gewicht fest am Rahmen ist, muss ich das auch imme rmitbewegen. Beim ziehen in den Manual, beim Bunny Hop beim Versetzen des Hinterrades etc. Wenn ich das Gewicht abgekoppelt im Rucksack habe ist das was ganz anderes.

Sonst könnte ja ein Fahrer mit 80kg ein 20kg Bike fahren und ein 90Kg Fahrer ein 10Kg Bike und es würde keinen Unterschied machen, da Gesamtgewicht gleich....


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gestern eine sehr knappe Mail vom Jürgen bekommen in der u.a. stand, dass die Rahmen beim Beschichter sind.
Trotz direkter Nachfrage wollte er sich aber nicht zu einem Liefertermin äußern... 

Ich finde es schade, hier im Thread war Seitens Alutech auch schon mal mehr Beteiligung... als ich im Anfang August bestellt habe, hieß es Lieferung Mitte-Ende September und die allgemeine Kommunikation ist auch mehr als zäh...


----------



## kopis (19. Oktober 2011)

@othu,

schweißen oder mailen...was erwartet ihr denn immer??? jetzt lass ihn halt arbeiten und freut euch auf das geniale Bike  1. Ausfahrt und alles an Wartezeit ist vergessen !!!

grüße kopis


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Als ich mich bei JÜ über die Fanes informiert habe, hieß es "nächste Lieferung Oktober". Den haben wir ja noch.

@kopis: an der Fanes schweißt der Jü nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (19. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @kopis: an der Fanes schweißt der Jü nix.



Hinterbauten?


----------



## kopis (19. Oktober 2011)

meine sig. hat er geschweißt  mir ging´s auch nicht um die fanes sondern um´s arbeiten...


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2011)

Zauber, Zauber, ich habe gerade per Email die Aufforderung erhalten, den Rest zu überweisen...

@kopis:
das meine ich doch gerade, wenn er sich hier (oder auf der HP oder auf facebook oder wo immer es beliebt) einmal äußern würde, bräuchte er nicht zig Mails/Anrufe am Tag zu beantworten...


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, so ein Mailverteiler für die Wartenden hätte ab und an mal gut getan. FB etc. muß nicht unbedingt sein. Fand das auch etwas doof, das ich nachgefragt habe, es teils aber auch nötig war. Gut die Limited E Käufer hatten aber auch eine etwas andere Situation.

Kalkhoffpink, um das Thema mal zuende zu bringen, es geht dabei stets nur darum das Gewicht hin und herzuschieben, was die beim bunnyhop im Rahmendreieck fehlt haste beim nächsten Drop am Rücken und in den Armen. Oder mal anders herangegangen, Muskeln sind in der Lage sich an die geänderten Gegebenheiten anzupassen und sich Belastungsgerecht zu verhalten: Training.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Jungs waren übers WE beim Testival in Brixen.... muss halt auch sein...

Kleine Schmiede mit gutem Produkt.... da ist Warten selbstverständlich!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Oktober 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ne noch nix.Wie gesagt musste ich vor 1,5Wochen(weiss nicht mehr genau wann) mein Auftrag nochmal unterschreiben und zurück faxen damit der Jü auch nicht das falsche macht und sich nochmal absichert.Ich schau auch schon pro Tag 20mal auf mein Email Account aber bis jetzt noch nix.



Dito,was Fax angeht und das gekucke....loge mich auch bei Alutech ein um zu sehen ob sich am Auftrag was verändert, wo Offen im Text steht oder In Bearbeitung. Aber bisher nüx.


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2011)

Frage: ich habe eine Reverb mitbestellt, Jü will nun wissen ob 380 oder 420.
Kann man die 420 in einem L-Sitzrohr komplett einstecken?


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die 380er im L und nur 1-2cm Ausgezogen bei 89cm Schrittlänge, die geht komplett rein bis zum silbernen Teil.


----------



## ollo (19. Oktober 2011)

Männers, nun gebt dem Jü doch auch die Chance sich Menpower Technisch neu aufzustellen, er ist halt (noch) eine One Menshow, die im wachsen ist und ich denke mal das er selber sich zwar den run auf die Fanes gewünscht hat, aber das es so wird wie es ist, das geht dann in den Bereich kühnste Träume überstiegen..... wer selber Unternehmer ist, kennt all die Unwägbarkeiten, wenn solche Positiven Situationen entstehen. 

Immer und alles und sofort geht halt manchmal auch in der heutigen Zeit nicht und ein Jü wird mit Sicherheit nicht gerade auf der Terrasse sitzen, Tässchen Bier schlürfen und an seiner Bräune Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Seid froh, das ihr ne Fanes bestellt habt...Canyons werden grundsätzlich mit 2 Monaten Verspätung ausgeliefert. Und das neue YT sogar nach 6 Monaten.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hat mal einer ein Bild von einem Raw Rahmen der ganzjährig bewegt wurde?
> 
> Wenn ich an Nicht-Winter Alu`s denke,die werden immer häßlich gelb.
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe doch mal stark das auch über dem RAW exWorks eine Klarlackschicht ist...falls nicht, wäre das sehr unvorteilhaft, da das Alu spröde wird und irgendwann bricht.


----------



## ibislover (19. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> ...falls nicht, wäre das sehr unvorteilhaft, da das Alu spröde wird und irgendwann bricht.


quark.
das blanke alu bildet ein oxidschicht. diese schütz das alu.
das ist sinnvoller wie ein nicht sauber vorbereiteter rahmen der unter der pulverung gammelt.
so lange wirst du einen rahmen sicher nicht fahren bis das alu durchkorrodiert sein könnte. bis dahin haben wir holodecks und jeden tag ein neues, digitales bike.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

...und wie Du schon sagst kommt noch dazu das es anläuft, das sieht dann aber echt hässlich aus nach ner Zeit. Das ist wohl auch einer der Gründe warum es Jü rausnehmen wird. RAW exWorks wird es nicht mehr geben.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Obwohl gerade das das coole an reinem Works ist.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm...wenn es schwarz anläuft? Weisste wie das nach 4 Jahren aussieht? Das willste nicht wissen, wenn Du dann noch wie ich das ganze Jahr über fährst und nicht viel Zeit für die Pflege hast, ne! Wenn Du das Teil natürlich gut pflegst, ist es ne andere Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (19. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> ...und wie Du schon sagst kommt noch dazu das es anläuft, das sieht dann aber echt hässlich aus nach ner Zeit. Das ist wohl auch einer der Gründe warum es Jü rausnehmen wird. RAW exWorks wird es nicht mehr geben.



Hat dir das der JÜ persönlich gesagt?

Überlackiertes Raw würd ich nicht nehmen.

Exworks schon.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Frag im Nicolai-Thread, mit bißchen feiner Stahlwolle geht die Pflege ruckzuck. Gibts bei Nicolai gleich dazu.
Raw mit Pulver drüber o.ä. ist doch lachhaft.


----------



## Zara Bernard (19. Oktober 2011)

So schnell wird das schon nicht schwarz.

Einmal im Jahr polieren und gut is.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

Jupp...hat er mir persönlich gesagt...die Zeit hätte ich gar nicht.


----------



## Zara Bernard (19. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Jupp...hat er mir persönlich gesagt...die Zeit hätte ich gar nicht.



Naja, für dich gibts ja die anderen 750.000 Farbmöglichkeiten.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

Jupp ;-) ich liebäugele mit mit Ral2004.


----------



## biker-wug (19. Oktober 2011)

RAW hält super, ich hab ein 301 in RAW, das ist jetzt 1,5 Jahre alt, Pflege nur mit dem Gartenschlauch und ab und an mal nen nassen Schwamm.

Es glänzt nicht mehr, aber genau das macht RAW aus, wer immer eine Optik will wie bei einem Neubike, für den ist RAW nix.

Ich find die RAW Teile genial, egal ob Liteville, Nicolai, Alutech, Intense oder auch alle andere!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

Raw wird bei kaum einem Hersteller überlackiert, die Schicht kriegt durch microsrisse so weißliche flecken und sieht dann kacka aus. Ist halt etwas Mehraufwand und ich hatte schon bei Gepulverten keine Lust im Winter alles penibelst abzuduschen, bis keine Salzkruste mehr dran war. Wieso nimmt der Jü es raus?


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

Weils nach ner Zeit ******** aussieht und das schlecht fürs Firmenimage ist.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Was für ein Schmarrn ! Wer raw kauft, weiß das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wer raw kauft, weiß das !



Hätte ich auch gedacht, ist aber wohl eher nicht so und bis zu dem Schritt "sieht blöd aus, geh ich mal polieren" ist es dann ein noch weiterer Weg. Dann lieber reklamieren.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn man es raw will, kann man es sicher mit dem JÜ regeln.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was für ein Schmarrn ! Wer raw kauft, weiß das !



....und wers nicht weiss liesst Alutech und denkt sich seinen Teil. Wenn Jürgen schon sagt das es ******** aussieht will ich dem mal glauben...son bissel Plan scheint der zu haben denke ick ;-)


----------



## ibislover (19. Oktober 2011)

in dem fall irrt er sich.

7000er wird mit den jahren (!) etwas dunkler und gräulich und 6000er alu bleibt nahezu unverändert. ausgehend vom etwas glänzenden ursprungszustand.
in meinem album seht ihr einen 3 jahren alten turner rahmen (aus 6000er alu). auf dem oberrohr schön mit salzkruste vom schweiß. betrachtet man das unterrohr, sieht man dass sich nicht viel getan hat im vergleich zu den ersten bildern im ordner.
der rahmen lebt nun seit 2 jahren in dänemark und muss da noch viel mehr schnee und schmuddelwetter wegstecken wie hierzulande.

bild 1, bild 2, bild 3, bild 4, bild 5.

die unterschiede zwischen 6er und 7er alu sind übrigens auf mtbr. von david turner und jeff steber nachzulesen. nur falls jemand zweifelt.

man kauft ja schließlich raw um diesen etwas schmuddeligen look zu bekommen.
ansonsten poliert man eben oder pulvert den rahmen rosa.


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2011)

...vielleicht ist es bei den Alutechs anders..kp..er wird schon wissen was er tut.


----------



## lhampe (19. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist eine 800g Flasche am Rad gleichbedeutend mit 800g mehr Material an Rahmen oder Komponenten.
> Aus einem 14,2kg Enduro wird da schnell ein 15kg Bike.
> Alles was man am Körper (Rucksack) hat ist vom Bike entkoppelt und schlägt sich nicht bei Wendigkeit und Fahrverhalten nieder....



hier geht es mir ausschließlich um die Entlastung des Rücken und Gesäß;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues Alutech (keine Fanes) kommt auch in RAW.

Warum? Als ich 2007 bei Nicolai das erste Mal nen angelaufenen uralten Nucleon DH Lagerhauptrahmen aus dem Regal gezogen hab wars um mich geschehen... ...dann kam der RAW Trend und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr. RAW Trend ist jetzt endlich durch, jetzt wage ich es. Keiler XA in RAW exWorks. Wenns mich irgendwann nervt wird er halt poliert / eloxiert oder lackiert.

Bis dahin erscheint das Ding in Schmuddeloptik. Muss auch ganz ehrlich sein, ich bin kein Putzfan. Ich bürste eingetrockneten Dreck ab und schmiere den Antrieb. Alle Lager werden sauber abgeschmiert. "Funktionsrelevante Reinigung" nenne ich das. Für nen Putzfanatiker ist RAW definitiv nix.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## axl65 (19. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mein neues Alutech (keine Fanes) kommt auch in RAW.
> 
> Warum? Als ich 2007 bei Nicolai das erste Mal nen angelaufenen uralten Nucleon DH Lagerhauptrahmen aus dem Regal gezogen hab wars um mich geschehen... ...dann kam der RAW Trend und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr. RAW Trend ist jetzt endlich durch, jetzt wage ich es. Keiler XA in RAW exWorks. Wenns mich irgendwann nervt wird er halt poliert / eloxiert oder lackiert.
> 
> ...



RAW ist geil.
Bis jetzt sieht der Rahmen immer noch so aus,wie der JÜ ihn geschaffen hat.
Selbst Leoganger Dauerregen inclusive Matsch und Dreckbeschuss
haben seiner Haut nichts anhaben können.Oil of Olaz muss also noch warten.

axl


----------



## mane87 (19. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch ne Fane in RAW und sie sieht mir fast schon etwas zu "gepflegt" aus !

Icht steh auf den schmuddellook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. Oktober 2011)

du schwitzt ja auch nicht aufm rad, bursche!

;-)

raw rocks - mein fanes raw eird sogar noch mehr blankes alu bekommen...


----------



## Zara Bernard (19. Oktober 2011)

Was is denn das für ein Vorbau?

Ich find dieser Proto-Aufbau is der Hammer!


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505805


----------



## Zara Bernard (20. Oktober 2011)

Ah. Danke


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Oktober 2011)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Was is denn das für ein Vorbau?
> 
> Ich find dieser Proto-Aufbau is der Hammer!



Hammer


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  (bis auf den grünen Vorbau, der müsste noch rot sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2011)

@Lord: na, auf das Rädschen freu' ich mich schon mal ! Keiler XA gibts ja so gut wie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## pisskopp (20. Oktober 2011)

kopis schrieb:


> @othu,
> 
> schweißen oder mailen...was erwartet ihr denn immer??? jetzt lass ihn halt arbeiten und freut euch auf das geniale Bike  1. Ausfahrt und alles an Wartezeit ist vergessen !!!
> 
> grüße kopis




DANKE!!!

Ist ja ein geseier hier.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Lord: na, auf das Rädschen freu' ich mich schon mal ! Keiler XA gibts ja so gut wie überhaupt nicht.



Richtig, weiß auch net warum. Zu teuer, zu schwer, zu sehr Multitool? Bin gespannt was das Ding taugt. Aufm Papier isser ja genau das Richtige...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. Oktober 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist beim Lackmenschen....


----------



## Nasum (20. Oktober 2011)

Es wird also spannend bei dir.


----------



## ollo (20. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Richtig, weiß auch net warum. Zu teuer, zu schwer, zu sehr Multitool? Bin gespannt was das Ding taugt. Aufm Papier isser ja genau das Richtige...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




uuuuuuund steht schon ein "der Keiler XA erblickt das Licht der Welt Termin fest" ???


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> uuuuuuund steht schon ein "der Keiler XA erblickt das Licht der Welt Termin fest" ???



Versand hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Jü halt brutal im Stress. Fanes gehen glaub ich vor. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Oktober 2011)

Stells dann ruhig mal hier vor, wird dann ausnamsweise mal zur "Fanes ehrenhalber" ernannt.


----------



## ollo (20. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Versand hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Jü halt brutal im Stress. Fanes gehen glaub ich vor.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




ich drück die Daumen,...... der Schnee rückt immer näher 

@Moonboot
mit beide Augen zu geht so eine Antifanes hier doch locker durch


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Versand hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Jü halt brutal im Stress. Fanes gehen glaub ich vor.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem kleinen Frischling
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eimer+ (21. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Versand hoffentlich noch diese Woche. Jü halt brutal im Stress. Fanes gehen glaub ich vor.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf deine Interpretation des Keiler XA...ist finde ich so ne Art Multi-Sau. Je nach Aufbau halt. Schade eigentlich! Dein XA wird wahrscheinlich der letzte sein, der je geschweißt wurde, ne!


----------



## Eimer+ (21. Oktober 2011)

Gibt übrigends einen Keiler XA Thread! ...letzter Eintrag ist vom 8.7.2009 
Wüsste gerne mal, wieviele XA es überhaupt gibt...


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2011)

Die XA Sau taucht nicht mal mehr auf der Website auf. Schade, der JÜ hat ganz schön die Palette aufgeräumt.


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen,

man da klingelt es schon morgens kurz nach 9Uhr und ich wollte schon wieder einen Hals bekommen da seh ich den Postmann am Fenster mit einem RiesenKarton, da gings nur Klick und ich bin ihm nur in meiner Schlafbuchse entgegen gelaufen(Alter es war mindestens 10cm kalt heut morgen ) Mein BIKE IST DA DANKE JÜ


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2011)

Geil!!! Gebürstet?


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

@ Nasum: ab in die werkstatt und aufbauen - marsch, marsch
Mittags wollen wir Bilder vom Bike sehen


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2011)

Da ist er bestimmt schon


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Oktober 2011)

Sehr hübsch, gediegene DÄmpferwahl! Aufbauen zack zack.


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Sachen kann ich schon einbauen aber ich brauch noch ne Fox Gabel und muss noch auf mein Weinachtsgeld warten.Kommt im November
@Akastylez Ist Raw Exworks
Bin im Keller, schönen Samstag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

Welche Fox soll denn rein?


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Eine Fox 36 Van RC2 mit 180mm. Genau meine Gabel, oft gefahren und für gut befunden aber Bitte keine Gabeldiskussion starten oder einen Versuch mich umzustimmen die wird es.


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die sollte passen. Ich bin die 160er Variante am Anfang in der Fanes gefahren, ging sehr gut, für mich war damit aber die Front zu tief. Das sollte mit der 180er passen. Ich warte auch noch auf meine neue Gabel, weil die Totem Solo Air nicht das Wahre ist.


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss sagen der erste Eindruck vom Rahmen ist schon sehr gut.Schön verarbeitet, sehr gut umgesetzte Features. Hab gerade gesehen das der Vivid auf der 160mm Position stand und hab es innerhalb von 1Minute auf die 170mm Postion umgebaut.Echt einfach und genial solche Sachen


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Oktober 2011)

Gut, ich wollts schon sagen mit der Pos1.

piefke, was taugt dir nicht an der Totem sa?


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Totem spricht einfach nicht so fein an, wie ich das von meiner 66 in der Wildsau und der 36, die vorher drin war, gewohnt bin. Der Vergleich ist zwar auch etwas unfair, weil die Totem eine Luftgabel ist. Jetzt kommt eine 55 RC3 EVO ti rein und damit ist das Kapitel RS und Luftgabeln mal wieder erledigt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die Sensibilität kann ich nachvollziehen, coil umbau wird immer gleich fies schwer und Protone kit, keine Ahnung obs das für die Totem gibt.
 Die 55 evo ti finde ich auch sehr interessant, aber irgendwie finde ich die Preisgestaltung etwas hoch.


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

Sicher ist die 55 als evo ti nicht ganz billig, aber immer noch preiswerter als ne Fox und nicht so viel teurer wie ne Lyrik plus Tuning.
Ich hab auch ein gutes Angebot bekommen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Oktober 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Totem spricht einfach nicht so fein an, wie ich das von meiner 66 in der Wildsau und der 36, die vorher drin war, gewohnt bin. Der Vergleich ist zwar auch etwas unfair, weil die Totem eine Luftgabel ist. Jetzt kommt eine 55 RC3 EVO ti rein und damit ist das Kapitel RS und Luftgabeln mal wieder erledigt für mich.


Hhhmmmmm hört sich an als könnte vielleicht der Lord ma was dran Rumgriffeln  Oder irre ich mich da


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Hhhmmmmm hört sich an als könnte vielleicht der Lord ma was dran Rumgriffeln  Oder irre ich mich da


Mit ihm hab ich schon darüber gerschrieben. Aber aus ner RS wird halt keine MZ.


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Mist da hab ich doch glatt vergessen eine Steckachse mitzubestellen aber eigentlich ist doch immer eine dabei Na mal gucken was ich da nehme.Ich hab gerade geschaut und da gibt es eine für HEX Hinterbauten(auf der Alutech Seite).Was ist ein Hex Hinterbau? Kann mir das jmd. erklären?Danke

PS:Hex-Ausfallenden


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Oktober 2011)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Tec....html?XTCsid=dbd508e3a6543d77172f5d1218734ec7


Welches Achsinlay haste denn bestellt am Rahmen?


Hier mal die Alutech achsen in allen erdenklichen Maßen.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Alutech-Aluminium-Steckachse::114.html


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Ah, noch nicht gesehen.DANKE.Ich hab 12x135 bestellt.Schade, dachte es wäre eine dabei.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Oktober 2011)

Also bei meinen Rahmen war noch nie was dabei. Bei der Fanes dachte ich ich könnte meine alte Achse vom Vorgänger nehemn, ging aber von den Maßen nicht, zu meinem Glück hatte sich Jü bei der Bestellung vertan und es war doch eine am Rahmen, sonst hätte ich nicht fahren können.

Wenn du nicht unbedingt einne Hebel brauchst würde ich die Alutech nehemen, sind gut leicht.


----------



## Nasum (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch kein Hebel.Danke dir


----------



## Piefke (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die:
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu...n/Marzocchi-12mm-Schnellspannachse-::234.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

da ich immer noch auf der Suche und unsicher bin und weder DAS EINE noch DAS  ANDERE besitze ist das vielleicht als Inspiration erlaubt...

Ist schon beeindruckend wie wendig die sind und was man mit den Dingern so machen kann. Und das sind keine Größe "S" Rahmen...

P.S. Gibts drei Videos von.....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30910883"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 3 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Oktober 2011)

so ein gut produziertes Video sagt IMHO für den Otto Normalo gar nichts aus
setze die Jungs auf ein anderes vergleichbares Bike und das Ergebnis wird ebenso aussehen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ein gut produziertes Video sagt IMHO für den Otto Normalo gar nichts aus
> setze die Jungs auf ein anderes vergleichbares Bike und das Ergebnis wird ebenso aussehen



Sieht so total easy und fluffig aus.....geht mit der FANES aber natürlich genauso...man muss halt bissel üben....


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Oktober 2011)

schönes werbe vid



da kannst aber auch n hardtail nehmen 
wenn du so fahren kannst 

das nonius müsste aber n s sein oder m mit s sitzrohr

der unterschied nicolai helius und alutech sind halt so ca 500euronen 
und oder ne glaubens frage


----------



## thomas.h (23. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schönes werbe vid




Naja, prinzipiell schöne Videos! Ok, wenn die halbe Zeit auf Firmenlogos geblendet wird, okok - aber trotzdem schön.

Aber man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass Marco Hösel 6 facher Trialweltmeister ist. Setz ich mich auf das Rad, fahr ich vermutlich trotzdem nicht gleich gut wie er


----------



## Nasum (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab da noch ein ganz kleines Problem.Mir ist gestern aufgefallen das ich noch ne Sattelklemme brauch.Jetzt hab ich ja ein S Sitzrohr und wenig Platz für eine Klemme und mein Kumpel hat nur solch eine dicke Klemme die bei mir kaum draufpasst...scheusslich.Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für eine schöne schmale Klemme die ein wenig dezenter ist und da draufpasst.
Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## ollo (23. Oktober 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab da noch ein ganz kleines Problem.Mir ist gestern aufgefallen das ich noch ne Sattelklemme brauch.Jetzt hab ich ja ein S Sitzrohr und wenig Platz für eine Klemme und mein Kumpel hat nur solch eine dicke Klemme die bei mir kaum draufpasst...scheusslich.Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung für eine schöne schmale Klemme die ein wenig dezenter ist und da draufpasst.
> Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag noch




die Schweißnaht stört nicht wahr  .......ich habe die Sattelklemme mit einer Halbrundfeile ein wenig Modifiziert, dann geht es....

Tune Würger, Hope, ....sieht aber so aus als wenn die sonst fast alle gleich Hoch bauen 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m485/k391/hope.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Oktober 2011)

Falls du ne Variosattelstütze fährst und deswegen nicht soviel verstellen mußt, wäre die hier was.


----------



## Nasum (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (23. Oktober 2011)

seltsam das problem hatte meiner nicht  
gr M sitzrohr  S

hab imo ne recht schmale klemme von xlc


----------



## Nasum (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja die sehen recht schmal aus, ich guck mich mal um.Wenn ich nix schmales in Farbe bekomme dann nehm ich die.


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2011)

fährt jemand den hope steuersatz im fanes?





wie is die obere schale so?
oder lohnt sich der griff zu ner teureren ala reset oder ck?


----------



## fofiman (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre den Hope.
Tja, was soll ich sagen? Unauffällig trifft es wohl.
Allerdings kommt der Winter ja erst noch...

Ich habe aber bislang nicht herausgefunden, wo die 3 Ringe hingehören.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Oktober 2011)

Also bei Steuersätzen komm ich ganz gut mit den midrange Geschichten wie Hop und Acros klar. Sehe bisher keine Grund einen höheren Aufwand zu betreiben. Hope verwendet INA(Edelstahl) Lager, Reset EZO aus Japan, Acros die eigenen HWG Schrägkugellager(Edelstahl), Chris King würde ich bei langen Gabeln erst nehmen, wenn sie den Cane Creek Zentrierring haben. Bei meinem Vergelich von Acros und Hope viel mir auf, daß Hope die Lager ind die Schalen legt und nicht einpreßt(nur leicht) ich hoffe mal die bleiben beim Gabelausbau auch an ihrer Stelle, ansonsten alles unauffällig, Beide Marken verbauen ausreichende Dichtungen.

Was ist mit deinem Nukeproof?


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2011)

der nukeproof is für onepointfive
es wird gebastelt über den Winter ;-)

der Acros hat doch diesen Plastikkonus
daher will ich den net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. Oktober 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> seltsam das problem hatte meiner nicht
> gr M sitzrohr  S
> 
> hab imo ne recht schmale klemme von xlc





ist eine Syntaceklemme, die baut recht hoch und da mußte ein "Bogen" reingefeilt werden, damit sie mit der Schweißnaht nicht ins Gehege kommt


einen Acros würde ich auch nicht wieder nehmen, der Konus unten hat mit zu wenig "Eingriff" in das Lager, ist immer ein gefummel beim Gabelwechsel. Mittlerweile sieht  man auch einseitige abnutzungsspuren.


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2011)

ich hader noch mit mir, ob sich ein CK lohnt...

warum eigentlich?


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ach der Plastikkonus ist doch gar nicht so wild, ein wenig Fetten und das Ding gehtlocker rein und raus, viel Last kommt da eh nicht an, soll nur mittig sein. 

Ollo hat recht, der Konus ist recht klein, weil das Schrägkugellager kaum Lagerluft hat, Abnutzungspuren sind dann gerne mal das Resultat, weil das Lagerspiel einstellen nicht so einfach ist, wenn man kein Spiel mehr spürt, man denkt zu früh er sei spielfrei im Vergleich zu anderen. Seit ich das am AH03 mal gesehen hab, spann ich etwas mehr vor, und schon gibts keien Spuren mehr.




der-gute schrieb:


> warum eigentlich?



Weil das Hauptargument, überlebt drei Rahmen, eh wurst ist, bei den monatlich neuen Gabel-und Steuerrohrstandards.


----------



## Eimer+ (23. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hader noch mit mir, ob sich ein CK lohnt...
> 
> warum eigentlich?


Warum CK, wenns reset gibt?


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2011)

ah
sodom oder gomorrha...

ich hätte beim zweiten mal wohl nochmal beide erwähnen sollen

warum einen steuersatz für > 100 euro, wenn der hope für << 100 euro genauso taugt?

fragen über fragen...


----------



## ollo (23. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ah
> sodom oder gomorrha...
> 
> ich hätte beim zweiten mal wohl nochmal beide erwähnen sollen
> ...





frag den Schwaben in Dir was besser ist 



@Moonboot,

da mich mir immer sorgen das ich mit die Krallenschraube abreiße.......werde da noch mal bei gehen


----------



## der-gute (23. Oktober 2011)

der schwabe in mir?

schau mal in meinen Keller!

;-)


----------



## fofiman (23. Oktober 2011)

Da sich ja hier grad die Kompetenz tummelt:

Hat jemand von Euch auch solche Schwierigkeiten das Hinterrad auszubauen, wenn sich der Hinterbau zwischen der mittleren und kurzen Einstellung befindet?

Schaltwerk ist ein X9 medium, leider bekomme ich das Rad da nur mit Gewalt dran vorbei.


----------



## Michael140 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub, mein fanes hat mir ne Rippe gebrochen. Blödes tiefliegendes tretlager ;0)
Warum muss man es mit dem fanes auch immer übertreiben? Aber geil war's ...... Schon wieder.


----------



## Eimer+ (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe mit Reset (150) und Hope (1 1/8") Erfahrungen...beide sind sicherlich hochwertige Steuersätze.

Hope: Mir hat der geschlitzte Konus gut gefallen, denn dadurch ist der Gabeleinbau und -wechsel total stressfrei. Die Dichtung wird mittels einer auf dem Gehäuse schleifenden Dichtlippe realisiert. Das funktionierte bei mir sehr gut, WENN man mit Distanzscheiben den richtigen Abstand Lagerdeckel --> Gehäuse eingestellt hat. Ansonsten wird der Dichtring zu stark angedrückt, oder es entsteht halt ein Spalt. Einer häufigeren Reinigung mit starkem Wasserstrahl oder sogar Hochdruck wiedersteht die Dichtung bestimmt nicht. Habe dazu in anderen Foren auch schon negative Stimmen gelesen. Hope bietet ne alternative zur Schaftkralle in der Gabel, die ich eigentlich sehr gut finde, aber sie arbeitet mit reinem Reibschluss. Hope Steuersätze sind mehr oder weniger reine Standardkonstruktionen...nicht viel dabei, aber sie tun nach meiner Erfahrung ihren Dienst.

Reset hat mit den Radialwellendichtringen eine absolut überlegene Dichtung. Insgesamt ist die Konstruktionsqualität im Vergleich zu Hope nochmal eine andere Liga. (daher ist auch ein deutlicher Preisunterschied gerechtfertig) Die Montage ist aber aufwändiger. Zumindest bei den nicht-ZS-Steuersätzen benutzt Reset sehr spezielle Gabel-"konen", die direkt mit dem Innenring der Lager eine Passung bilden...es ist kein konisches System, das dann mittels Vorspannung großartig festziehen muss. (In den Bedienungsanleitungen der Steuersätze sind immer Explosionszeichnungen...siehe HP) Zur demontage dieser "Konen" sollte man offiziell Spezialwerkzeug verwenden. Ich denke, das System ist bei den ZS-Steuersätzen ähnlich. Insgesamt macht Reset viele Sachen ein wenig anders als andere Hersteller, aber die Qualität ist ne echte Ansage.

CK kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Oktober 2011)

fofiman schrieb:


> Da sich ja hier grad die Kompetenz tummelt:
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch auch solche Schwierigkeiten das Hinterrad auszubauen, wenn sich der Hinterbau zwischen der mittleren und kurzen Einstellung befindet?
> 
> Schaltwerk ist ein X9 medium, leider bekomme ich das Rad da nur mit Gewalt dran vorbei.


Ich fahr die Fanes nur mit ganz kurzem Radstand und hab ein X.7 medium. Wenn man die Kette aufs kleinste Ritzel macht, bekommt man das HR gut nach unten raus.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab die mittlere Kettensrebenlänge und ein Saint medium, ohne Probleme wenn man auf den kleineren Ritzeln ist.


----------



## Speedi (24. Oktober 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> man da klingelt es schon morgens kurz nach 9Uhr und ich wollte schon wieder einen Hals bekommen da seh ich den Postmann am Fenster mit einem RiesenKarton, da gings nur Klick und ich bin ihm nur in meiner Schlafbuchse entgegen gelaufen(Alter es war mindestens 10cm kalt heut morgen ) Mein BIKE IST DA DANKE JÜ



Die Schweißnähte sehen schön kacke aus, hat das ein Azubi gemacht!
Besonders am Ausfallende!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Oktober 2011)

Speedi schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte sehen schön kacke aus, hat das ein Azubi gemacht!
> Besonders am Ausfallende!



und das kannst du auf dem miesen Handyknips Bild erkennen.....?


----------



## rigger (24. Oktober 2011)

Das hab ich mich auch grad gefragt?


----------



## ollo (24. Oktober 2011)

wohl wahr, .....je nach Reifen wird es eng mit dem Ausbau, aber kleinste Ritzel geht dann noch am leichtesten


@ Bjoern........wenn er ein Cape und so ein Hautenges Kostüm mit irgend einem Buchstaben auf der Brust trägt und eigentlich aus einer sehr weit entfernten Galaxi kommt, kann er das bestimmt, wer weiß, wer hier alles Mit-liest und Schreibt ................zumindest der Karton ist gut getroffen


----------



## Nasum (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist ein mieses Bild, einfaches Handy halt.Zum Thema Schweißnähte, bei der Aussage das die mies sind kann ich nur lachen  Ich hat nun schon ein paar Rahmen und Alutech braucht sich da nicht verstecken, die sind absolut Top.Kauf dir mal ein Intense und schau dir da die Nähte an, nicht das sie schlecht sind aber man erkennt schon einen Unterschied, selbst als Laie.


----------



## pisskopp (24. Oktober 2011)

ich möcht den sehen, der an den stellen noch schweissen kann...ohne irgendwelche löcher zu verbraten... Q3 gerade erfüllt


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Oktober 2011)

Speedi, hats dich sehr gewurmt, daß hier jemand reuber unschön fand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich frage mich gerade wieviel das gekürzte Sitzrohr am Fanes ausmacht. Kann mich vielleicht jemand Bilder zeigen in denen der Vergleich deutlich wird? Ist ein gekürztes Sitzrohr gleichbedeutend mit dem S-Sitzrohr von dem man öfter liest. Da sieht man den Unterschied ja auch in den Konstruktionszeichungen. 

Überlege welche Variante für mich in Frage kommt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nötig ist. So auf den ersten Blick wirkt es also wenn man auch mit normalen Sitzrohr, den Sattel ausreichend weit absenken kann. Wobei.. Kann ja nicht tief genug sein 

Grüße


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Oktober 2011)

Das gekürzte Sattelrohr macht -2cm von der herkömmlichen Sattelrohrlänge, je nach Rahmengröße aus.

Hie haben sich einige custom oder limited edition vom Jü auch mal die nächst kürzere Version verbauen lassen, weil man es sich bei der LE made bei Jü ja eh aussuchen konnte. 


Wenn du laut Sheet meinst ausreichend absenken zu können, ist es doch prima, tiefer bringt dann auch nicht mehr., hauptsache der Sattel aus dem Gefahrenbereich.


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2011)

zu tief ist dann auch doof, weil du den Sattel nicht mehr mit den Schenkeln führen kannst, wenn es sein muß.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch Geschmackssache. Sieht man gut im Bikepark. Die einen haben den Sattel auf Kniehöhe, die anderen fast so hoch, als ob sie gleich ne Tour fahren würden.


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2011)

es ging ja nicht um "es ist besser oder schlechter, richtig oder richtiger", sondern um "nicht vergessen/ bedenke, bevor es dann doch zu kurz ist" ......kenne ja weder die Vorlieben des einen noch des anderen hier


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Oktober 2011)

Endgültig bestellt! Fanes wirds... in schwarz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (25. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

So muß das. elox oder Pulver?


----------



## othu (25. Oktober 2011)

ich sitze hier auf glühenden Kohlen und warte 
Auf schwarz elox...


----------



## derearl (25. Oktober 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das gekürzte Sattelrohr macht -2cm von der herkömmlichen Sattelrohrlänge, je nach Rahmengröße aus.



Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal in normaler Länge bestellt. Wie heisst es so schön beim Frisuer? "Ab geht immer, drannmachen ist schwieriger"


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Oktober 2011)

Schwarz elox... ich träume ja irgendwie von roten Felgen....hat da vielleicht jemand n Foto von?


----------



## grosser (25. Oktober 2011)

derearl schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal in normaler Länge bestellt. Wie heisst es so schön beim Frisuer? "Ab geht immer, drannmachen ist schwieriger"



nee,

3x abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz!


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

derearl schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Ich hab jetzt mal in normaler Länge bestellt. Wie heisst es so schön beim Frisuer? "Ab geht immer, drannmachen ist schwieriger"



Den Spruch hab ich vom Jü auch gehört, bei der Bestellung de Limited. Recht hat er. 50cm schienen mir deutlich zu viel, kam von einem 46er Rahmen und wollte auch immer brav komplett einsenken, ABER: ich hab mal an meinem Vorgänger Rahmen geschaut, wo die Scheuerstellen sind und wie oft ich wirklich abgesenkt habe, komplett rein hab ich nicht genutzt unddeswegen gings dann in Ordnung mit den 50cm. Mit der Reverb hat es sich dann eh gegessen, da leb ich mt den 12,5cm und verstell nicht noch die Postion im Rahmen.


----------



## othu (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist es richtig, dass die Reverb von Alutech ohne Entlüftungskit kommt?

Wenn ja, muss ich meine Bestellung schon wieder ändern... 199+30 für das Entlüftungskit finde ich dann keinen Schnapper mehr...


----------



## fofiman (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir kam sie ohne Kit.
Hab aber letzte Woche erst bei Bike-Components eine Reverb für mein Zweitrad für nur 179,- gekauft.
Da war das Kit dann dabei.


----------



## visualex (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Grundfarbe die Fanes auf den Produktbildern der Pinion-Version hat? Alu gebürstet?

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu...ike-v3-mit-Pinion-ab-Fruehjahr-2012::477.html

Gruss
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2011)

das is raw


----------



## visualex (25. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is raw



Also das "Alu Raw exWorks", welches man beim Fanes-Rahmen seit einiger Zeit im Dropdown nicht mehr wählen kann?


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

ja


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

schade...


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

gibts doch noch gebürstet und das Komplettbike wird laut Beschreibung eh schwarz elox.


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich mior ein fanes holen würde nur in Raw und nicht gebürstet...


----------



## Nasum (25. Oktober 2011)

Jop, deswegen hab ich mir eins in RAW gekauft und das bereue ich nicht.Sieht verdammt geil aus.Schade Rigger das sie es nicht mehr haben


----------



## othu (25. Oktober 2011)

Wann hast du denn bestellt Nasum? Deins ist doch aus der aktuellen Charge, oder?


----------



## Nasum (25. Oktober 2011)

Warte ich schau nach.......... So das war am Samstag, den 17. September 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich keins hätte würde ich schleunigst zusehen mir eins zu besorgen, egal welche farbe, haupsache schwarz


----------



## rigger (25. Oktober 2011)

wird das gebürstete alu auch irgendwann wie das normale ungebürstete raw?


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

alu ist alu. Nur Entsteht aus der Bürstung eher ein etwas diffuseres Licht durch die unterschiedliche Rautiefe und den Strich. Rauspolieren wird wohl was heikler, da sich ja auch die Rautiefe verändert, man könnte aber auch sanft polieren, da sollte so wenig wie möglich Material abgetragen werden.


----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2011)

aktuelle Info: Rahmen kommt diese Woche nicht mehr, ist noch beim Eloxieren...


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist ärgerlich, aber vom Eloxierer bis zu dir sinds ja dann nur noch ein paar Tage, durchhalten!


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Oktober 2011)

Meiner ist seit Donnerstag beim Lackierer....ich vermute Lackierer=Eloxierer.
Wenn dem so ist....ich sitze schon seit Montag auf heißen Kohlen, weil wenn Donnerstag lackiert und evtl gleich gebacken...morgen ist eine Woche rum,das müßte dicke genügen.
Außer die Lyrik wäre noch nciht da.
vivid`s sind ja da,wie man am RAW Besteller sehen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Oktober 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Meiner ist seit Donnerstag beim Lackierer....ich vermute Lackierer=Eloxierer.



könnte sein, das ist der Beschichter
http://kothe-galvanik.de/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=5&Itemid=42


----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2011)

Wäre halt schön gewesen das kommenden lange Wochenende zu fahren...

Der Rahmen muss vom Eloxen ja erst wieder zu Alutech, dann Endmontage, Verpackung, Versand... ich stelle mich mal auf Ende nächster Woche ein...


----------



## slash-sash (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch das Fanes in der V1-Version mit SLX etc. bestellt und kann mal  wiegen gehen? 
Klar, wird wahrscheinlich so zwischen 15 und 16 kg liegen. Aber wenn's zufällig einer hat, würd's mich auch ganz genau interessieren


----------



## Mitnick (26. Oktober 2011)

Laut der Homepage, ist das erst im Frühjahr 2012 Lieferbar


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann jemand die Fanes mit dem SX-Trail oder dem Enduro vergleichen?

Bitte um einen Bericht.

Danke.


----------



## grosser (27. Oktober 2011)

visualex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Grundfarbe die Fanes auf den Produktbildern der Pinion-Version hat? Alu gebürstet?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich bin der Meinung er ist gebürstet! Alle Rahmen die hier gezeigt wurden sind meiner Meinung gebürstet. Sieht man gut an Zec seinem Fanes http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949500 hier kann man gut die gebürstete Struktur erkennen.
Auf dem Alutech Video http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Videos:_:23.html .
kann man im ersten Video  nach 2 Minuten einen Raw-Rahmen sehen, am Anfang ist es ein Gebürsteter!!
Vielleicht hat Jü am Anfang gebürstet als Raw verkauft, da gebürstet einfach besser aussieht und bietet jetzt nur noch die gebürstete Variante an.


----------



## mane87 (27. Oktober 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin der Meinung er ist gebürstet! Alle Rahmen die hier gezeigt wurden sind meiner Meinung gebürstet. Sieht man gut an Zec seinem Fanes http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/949500 hier kann man gut die gebürstete Struktur erkennen.
> Auf dem Alutech Video http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Videos:_:23.html .
> kann man im ersten Video  nach 2 Minuten einen Raw-Rahmen sehen, am Anfang ist es ein Gebürsteter!!
> Vielleicht hat Jü am Anfang gebürstet als Raw verkauft, da gebürstet einfach besser aussieht und bietet jetzt nur noch die gebürstete Variante an.




Das Fanes vom Zec ist nich gebürstet, es ist raw ex-works, genauso wie mein Fanes


----------



## grosser (27. Oktober 2011)

mane87 schrieb:


> Das Fanes vom Zec ist nich gebürstet, es ist raw ex-works, genauso wie mein Fanes



Hast du dir mal das Video angeschaut?

Vielleicht sagt Jü mal was dazu und warum gibt es kein Raw mehr und wie sieht gebürstetes aus?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Jü muß arbeiten!

Das sind nicht alles gebürstete, raw exworks hat natürlich noch spuren drin, alles nach der Produktion des Rohrmaterials verewigt sich drin und gibt dem Ganzen den used look. Höchst wahrscheinlich (meine Theorie) mußte raw ex works weg, weil mein es eh noch bearbeiten mußte, schweißrückstände und Oxid muß noch weg, also muß er beim Raw  Rahmen mehr nachbearbeiten als beim elox, den er einfach an Kothe geben kann. 

wie auch immer, jetzt hängt euch doch nicht so dran auf, wer pures Alu haben möchte kriegt es doch auch.

sieht mir nach raw und nicht gebürstet aus.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960960
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/959922


----------



## Nasum (27. Oktober 2011)

Sind definitiv beide gebürstet in den 2Links die du gepostest hast.Wenn ich das mit meinem RAW vergleiche sieht man es sofort gerade wenn man sich die Stellen an den Schweißnähten anguckt, besonders bei m ersten Bild sieht man es.Meins sieht lang nicht so schön glatt aus.Ich kann ja nachher mal meine gute Kamera nehmen und ein paar Detailaufnahmen von meinem RAW machen.Es gibt Stellen an dem Rahmen die schon total Matt sind und das hast du bei den beiden Fotos nicht.
Aber wie du schon gesagt hast:Wer Alu will bekommt es.Ich würde allerdings immer zum RAW tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich glaubs langsam auch. 

hier ganz gut zu erkennen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945041

na gut, so wild ist dann der Unterschied nicht.


hier mal die limited edition.


----------



## burn23 (27. Oktober 2011)

So Leute, mir hat der Jü auf meine Frage warum es kein raw-exworks mehr gibt folgendes geschrieben:

"weil es nicht schön aussieht...viele denken das unser altes alu raw ( von 
uns aber  aufwendig gebürstet ) das raw ex-works ist. wir möchten aber nicht 
das unsere rahmen so rum fahren und deswegen gibt es das nicht mehr.
also farbe oder bürsten"

Ich hoffe ich bringe nun ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2011)

Nix für ungut, aber ob mein Rahmen schön aussieht oder nicht, kann ich immer noch selbst entscheiden.


----------



## derearl (27. Oktober 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> So Leute, mir hat der Jü auf meine Frage warum es kein raw-exworks mehr gibt folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> "weil es nicht schön aussieht...viele denken das unser altes alu raw ( von
> uns aber  aufwendig gebürstet ) das raw ex-works ist. wir möchten aber nicht
> ...



Danke. So in der Art (ist nicht schön) stand es auch in meiner Bestellbestätigung. Wollte den Hinterbau raw ex-works haben. Dieser wird nun auch gebürstet. Wenn es denn dann wirklich besser aussieht kann ich auch mit den Mehrkosten fürs Bürsten leben.


----------



## Nasum (27. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber ob mein Rahmen schön aussieht oder nicht, kann ich immer noch selbst entscheiden.


 
 So sieht es aus.


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2011)

Leute...das hatten wir doch alles schon nen paar Seiten vorher.


----------



## grosser (27. Oktober 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Leute...das hatten wir doch alles schon nen paar Seiten vorher.



Nein , da hatten Alle noch gedacht das es RAW ist, dabei wurden die Rahmen gebürstet und als raw verkauft worden.
Jetzt weis jeder wie gebürstet aussieht!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber ob mein Rahmen schön aussieht oder nicht, kann ich immer noch selbst entscheiden.


und der Jü als Hersteller kann selbst entscheiden wie und ob er als Aushängeschild einen Rahmen so oder so anbietet 
was der Käufer damit macht kann ihm dann egal sein


----------



## ollo (27. Oktober 2011)

es ist doch immer noch RAW, nur das eine ist ex work und das andere Gebürstet.....das gebürstete nur lange genug draußen stehen lassen dann sieht es schon ex work irgendwann aus.......zumindest ein bisschen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, dass hier einige einfach zu wenig zum Bürsten kommen, sonst hätten wir diese unsägliche Diskussion nicht


----------



## ollo (27. Oktober 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier einige einfach zu wenig zum Bürsten kommen, sonst hätten wir diese unsägliche Diskussion nicht




gut das Du das Ansprichst......hab vergessen Zahnbürsten zu kaufen, man das gibt nen Anschiss


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann jemand die Fanes mit dem SX-Trail oder dem Enduro vergleichen?


----------



## Michael140 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das sx Trail ist etwas schwerfälliger gewesen. Dämpfer Tausch geht auch nicht so ohne weiteres, da es eine eigene Aufnahme hat. Preislich lohnt es sich nicht unbedingt. Gleicher Preis bei schweren Komponenten. Aber Berg ab war es super. Als Custom Aufbau eines Freundes ist es gleichwertig.


----------



## tobsinger (28. Oktober 2011)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Kann jemand die Fanes mit dem SX-Trail oder dem Enduro vergleichen?



Fahre das Enduro 2008er mit E150 Federgabel und bin die Fanes (Lyrik Air DH 170mm und Roco WC) testgefahren. Ich muss sagen als Gesamtrad liegen Welten dazwischen bei der Abfahrt. Die Fanes ist weitaus schneller und satter unterwegs. Bin diesselbe Strecke direkt anschliessend mit dem Enduro gefahren und was mir mit der Fanes leicht flowig vorkam, da haben mir mit dem Enduro die Unterarme gestreikt weil ich einfach so den Lenker festkrallen musste.

Bergauf war ich sehr positiv überrascht. Das Vorderrad steigt genau so wenig an, wie beim Enduro (beide ohne Absenkung gefahren, bei gleicher Einbauhöhe). Hinten wippt die Fanes ohne Plattform minimal aber der Roco WC hat zuschaltbare Plattform und damit ist das Problem für lange Anstiege erledigt. Im Wiegeschritt durch Trails jagen, wie es ja gerne in Videos gezeigt wird, mache ich eh nicht. Aber das Wippen ist auch so minimal, völlig zu vernachlässigen. 

Die Sitzposition ist sehr neutral, man sitzt nicht zu weit über dem Hinterrad, d.h. ich hatte nicht das Gefühl dass bei Anstiegen  der Dämpfer einsackt, weil man zu weit hinten sitzt. 
Ich habe mich wirklich beim ersten Draufsetzen wohlgefühlt. Im Vergleich zum 601er merkt man den steileren Lenkwinkel beim Draufsitzen aber in der Abfahrt macht es sich nicht bemerkbar, ich fühlte mich sehr sicher auf der Fanes. Bin jetzt aber keine supersteilen verblockten Trails à la Vertride gefahren. Wie sich da der steilere Lenkwinkel im Vergleich zum 601 schlägt, weiss ich nicht. Auf schnelleren Strecken finde ich die Dämpferkombi der Fanes angenehmer, als die klassische 601er Kombi Fox Talas/DHX.

So das Ganze jetzt natürlich als Eindruck vom Gesamtrad. Wie das Enduro mit neuen Dämpferkomponenten fährt, im Vergleich, wäre sehr interessant.

Für mich steht fest die Fanes wird's werden für mich für die kommende Saison auch im Hinblick dass ich bei einer Testfahrt mit dem 601er nicht wirklich so überzeugt war. Ob es ein Roco wird oder doch RS Vivid weiss ich noch nicht, vllt hat ja jemand einen Tip.


----------



## slash-sash (29. Oktober 2011)

Also, dass es bei mir nächste Saison ebenfalls die Fanes werden wird, steht mittlerweile außer Frage. Jedoch bin ich auch daran interessiert eine Aussage über die Dämpferwahl zu hören. Ich werde aus dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis heraus das V1 nehmen. Und da ist ja bekanntlichermaßen ein Fox-Dämpfer drin. Ist das "ausreichend" oder macht es doch Sinn, auf einen anderen zu setzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (29. Oktober 2011)

Der rp 23 war in meinem testrad. Der lief echt gut. Viel besser als der dhx. Im trek meiner Freundin arbeitet der rp 2 tadellos. Mein Monarch plus ist sehr progressiv. Aber das könnte sich auch noch ändern wenn er erst mal
Eingefahren ist.


----------



## tobsinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe Jürgen auf den RP23 angesprochen und das war seine Antwort: _'fox haben wir noch nicht verglichen mit dem roco. der roco ist aber zur zeit noch der beste luftdämpfer für mich mit ausgleichsbehälter, da kommt dann auch sicherlich nicht der rp23 mit'_

ich werde mich gegen fox entscheiden aber das geht eher richtung glaubensfrage, für mich sind die einfach zu gross und omnipräsent, es muss auch alternativen geben.


----------



## ollo (29. Oktober 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Also, dass es bei mir nächste Saison ebenfalls die Fanes werden wird, steht mittlerweile außer Frage. Jedoch bin ich auch daran interessiert eine Aussage über die Dämpferwahl zu hören. Ich werde aus dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis heraus das V1 nehmen. Und da ist ja bekanntlichermaßen ein Fox-Dämpfer drin. Ist das "ausreichend" oder macht es doch Sinn, auf einen anderen zu setzen?




die Frage ist doch, was kann welcher Dämpfer in welchem Einsatzbereich und was ist mein Einsatzbereich mit dem Rad ???

Ein Vivid der auch im DH Bereich zu Hause ist passt bedingt zu Vertridetouren oder allgemein zu Touren (geht auch, geht aber auch Besser/ leichter ohne zusätzlich und dann überflüssige Features) ....nur mal so als Bsp.


----------



## der-gute (29. Oktober 2011)

das mit dem Vivid kann ich so nocht stehen lassen!

was kann der denn nicht, was der Roco kann?


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre auch dankbar für etwas Licht im Dunkeln ob der Dämpferfrage...

Ich fahre bergaborientierte Touren mit gelegentlichen Parkbesuchen...

Danke schonmal für einen Exkurs!


----------



## m2000 (29. Oktober 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dankbar für etwas Licht im Dunkeln ob der Dämpferfrage...
> 
> Ich fahre bergaborientierte Touren mit gelegentlichen Parkbesuchen...
> 
> Danke schonmal für einen Exkurs!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543110

Bitte


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Oktober 2011)

Öhmmmmm.....

Danke!!


----------



## burn23 (29. Oktober 2011)

So hab mein Fanes bestellt und den Vivid Air gleich dazu. Bin mal gespannt wie der sich schlägt. Hab hier noch den RP23 und den DHX Air 5 rumliegen. Dann kann ich mal den ultimativen Dämpfertest durchführen.

Aber erstmal heisst es: WARTEN


----------



## mex racer (29. Oktober 2011)

demnaechst sollte mein fanes angokommmen. ich weis noch nicht welche kettenfuehrung ich montiere bis jetzt hatte ich am Intense stinger. Da hatte ich keine Probleme. Da ich eine neue brauche, wegen der aufnahme welche koennt ihr empfehlen. 2 Fach mit Taco wuerde mir ambesten gefallen.

saludos


----------



## yooogii (29. Oktober 2011)

Truvativ X-Guide.

Bin sie zwar noch nicht gefahren, sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus! Habe sie mir bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2011)

mex racer schrieb:


> ...welche kettenfuehrung...welche koennt ihr empfehlen


Eigenbau bestehend aus einem Aluwinkel und einer Rolle - preiswert, leicht, funzt.


----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dankbar für etwas Licht im Dunkeln ob der Dämpferfrage...
> 
> Ich fahre bergaborientierte Touren mit gelegentlichen Parkbesuchen...
> 
> Danke schonmal für einen Exkurs!


Roco Coil.

Ich hab den TST, benutz das TSt aber praktisch nie, von daher mein Tipp:
Roco Coil WC.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Oktober 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mal den ultimativen Dämpfertest durchführen.



Ja lass hören 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ollo (30. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das mit dem Vivid kann ich so nocht stehen lassen!
> 
> was kann der denn nicht, was der Roco kann?




es ging ja nicht um Vivid vs Roco, ....also nicht komplizierter machen, es ist eher die Frage Vivid/Roco vs. Monarch / Fox rp dingsbums


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2011)

----- OFF TOPIC -----

Hab ich gerade gefunden und wollte es mit euch teilen...

Drop like a pro!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108196/

Sweeeet....


----------



## yooogii (30. Oktober 2011)

haha, so in circa 10 Jahren wird er nichtmehr freiwillig auf den Sattel knallen wollen.


----------



## SR--71 (30. Oktober 2011)

yooogii schrieb:


> haha, so in circa 10 Jahren wird er nichtmehr freiwillig auf den Sattel knallen wollen.



...vor dem Drop "Jackson", nach dem Drop "Jackeline"...


----------



## goshawk (31. Oktober 2011)

der junge wird seine eltern wohl auch einmal verfluchen. bei den kleinen sind doch die ganzen gelenke noch nicht fertig ausgereift, dann jedesmal einen nussknacker für unten und sein rücken...naja müssen die eltern selber wissen


----------



## Vogelsberger (1. November 2011)

Kartons im Anmarsch?
Morgen soll ja das "gefärbte Zeugs" beim Jü eingehen....oder weiß wer was Aktuelleres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitnick (1. November 2011)

bis jetzt habe ich keine Zahlungs Aufforderung bekommen, warte auf ein Schwarz eloxiertes


----------



## slash-sash (1. November 2011)

Habt ihr euch mal den Rest angeschaut?! 
Das hier ist der Knaller:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/
Zum einen, weil den Weg zum Kindergarten hätte ich auch gerne gehabt  und zweitens kann der Kurze noch nicht mal Rad fahren, aber beherscht schon einge echt geile Moves. Leider wird einem beim durchzappen seiner Videos schnell klar, dass er amitypisch promoted wird; leider!
Scheint also nur eine Frage der Zeit zu sein, wann er seinen Helm mit den beiden Bullen schmücken darf.
Also Jü: brate ihm schnell noch nen Kiddi-Bike


----------



## onra1979 (2. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines Fanes. Die Bestellung an den JÃ¼rgen soll noch diese Woche raus gehen.  Leider bin ich mir gerade wegen der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe etwas unsicher. GemÃ¤Ã der Geometriedaten auf der Homepage hat der M-Rahmen einen Reach von 407mm. In dem Freeride Test ist er allerdings mit 395mm angegeben (kÃ¶nnte evtl. an der langen Gabel liegen) und dem zusÃ¤tzlichen Kommentar, das der M Rahmen nur fÃ¼r Personen bis zu einer GrÃ¶Ãe von 1,78 m ausreichend ist. Ich selber befinde mich mit 1,80 m sehr genau an der Grenze zum grÃ¶Ãeren Rahmen. 

KÃ¶nnte Ihr mir bitte aus euren Erfahrungen berichten, wie der Rahmen ausfÃ¤llt! Aufgrund des variablen Radstandes bleibt der Rahmen auch in der L Variante noch sehr kompakt. Ich denke nicht, das die Wendigkeit/Spritzigkeit durch die grÃ¶Ãere Rahmenvariante beeinflusst wird, oder?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Hilfeâ¦.


----------



## Piefke (2. November 2011)

Der Rahmen fällt meiner Meinung nach eher klein aus. Ich  bin 1,78 m und komme mit M zurecht, mag aber auch eher kleinere Rahmen.
Bei 1,80 m bist du echt an der Grenze von M - wenn du kleine Rahmen magst, könnte M noch passen, ansonsten L. Probefahren wäre sicher die Ideallösung.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. November 2011)

hallo  
ich bin auch 181cm hoch 
und fahr einen M mit S sitzrohr 
50er vorbau
ich neige auch zu kleinen rahmen

es is kompakt aber nicht zu eng
durchaus tourentauglich


onra1979    wo kommst du her ? evt is einer von uns in deiner nähe


----------



## onra1979 (2. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> onra1979 wo kommst du her ? evt is einer von uns in deiner nähe


 
Hallo böser_Wolf,

ich komme vom Bodensee. Genauer gesagt aus Friedrichshafen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. November 2011)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/shopnews.php?news_id=30

Nachdem der Testtrail in Oberstdorf abgesagt wurde, hat der Jü da wohl ein paar Räder dort gelassen zum Testen.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. November 2011)

bodensee   tja zu weit von mir 
franken-bodensee 350km


----------



## Michael140 (2. November 2011)

Ich fahre L mit kurzem Vorbau. Ein M wäre mir zu klein


----------



## grosser (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es im Raum FFM / WI / MZ jemand mit einem Fanes in der Größe S zum Probesitzen??


----------



## Mitnick (2. November 2011)

es tut sich was, hab heute die Zahlungs Aufforderung bekommen


----------



## burn23 (2. November 2011)

Komisch, hatte meine Zahlungsaufforderung sofort nach der Bestellung bekommen und auch promt bezahlt. Bekommt man die denn normal erst wenn der Rahmen kurz vor dem Versand steht? Mein Rahmen muss ja erst noch zum Pulvern. Macht das eigentlich der Jü selber?


----------



## Mitnick (2. November 2011)

direkt nach der Bestellung musste ich eine Anzahlung von 50% machen,
jetzt vor der Auslieferung den Rest. Meiner ist eloxiert.


----------



## tr4d3r (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike ! Das Fanes hat es mir sehr angetan und ich würde es gerne mal Probesitzen .
Gibt hier jemanden aus dem Allgäu bzw. Raum Kempten oder München der ein Fanes in Größe M hat ?
Bin 1,86m groß und hab eine SL von 86

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Ripgid (2. November 2011)

tr4d3r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike ! Das Fanes hat es mir sehr angetan und ich würde es gerne mal Probesitzen .
> Gibt hier jemanden aus dem Allgäu bzw. Raum Kempten oder München der ein Fanes in Größe L hat ?
> ...



Auf dem Alutech Testtrail in Bad Grund hat mir Jü einen M sized Frame empfohlen bei 1,87m und ähnlicher SL.. und ich muss zugeben es hat wirklich sehr gut gepasst!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. November 2011)

Mir hat er bei 1,85 eine L empfohlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (3. November 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme vom Bodensee. Genauer gesagt aus Friedrichshafen.
> 
> Grüße



hi, wenn du dein alutech bike hast, bitte meld dich hier nochmal. komme aus markdorf und möchte dann mal proberollen. der termin in oberstdorf ist ja leider geplatzt und nun find ich keine zeit mehr...

mfg rené


----------



## Piefke (3. November 2011)

Weil aller guten Dinge ja drei sind, hab ich im 3. Versuch nun die (für mich) optimale Gabel für die Fanes gefunden: MZ 55 RC3 ti 2012

Die 36 RC2 mit 160 mm war mir zu kurz und dadurch die Fanes vorn zu tief, die Totem Solo Air zu unsensibel.

Die 55 ist mit ihrer Bauhöe und 170 mm ideal. jetzt passt das Ansprechverhalten auch super zum Roco TST coil im Hinterbau.
Die Gabel geht am Anfang super sensibel und ist am Ende schön progressiv.

Ich frag mich nur (wie schon bei der Totem), wer die Druckempfehlungen seitens des Herstellers sich ausdenkt???


----------



## derearl (3. November 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur (wie schon bei der Totem), wer die Druckempfehlungen seitens des Herstellers sich ausdenkt???


Hehe, ja bin meine Totem damals auch weit unter den Angaben gefahren. Vermutlich sind die Angaben für die ausgelegt, die die Gabel mal wirklich richtig rannehmen. Für mich als Wochenend-Fahrer war das auf jeden Fall zuviel.


----------



## Osti (3. November 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die 55 ist mit ihrer Bauhöe und 170 mm ideal.



wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe?


----------



## Piefke (3. November 2011)

556 mm


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. November 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Weil aller guten Dinge ja drei sind, hab ich im 3. Versuch nun die (für mich) optimale Gabel für die Fanes gefunden: MZ 55 RC3 ti 2012
> 
> Die 36 RC2 mit 160 mm war mir zu kurz und dadurch die Fanes vorn zu tief, die Totem Solo Air zu unsensibel.
> 
> ...



Lyrik und Totem Solo Air bin ich sogar leicht über den Angaben des Herstellers gefahren und fand das perfekt. Und das sowohl mit Werksdämpfung als auch mit angepasster Dämpfung (in meinem Fall - die plombenreißende Version).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (4. November 2011)

Wenn ich die Totem mit Druck über den Herstellerangaben gefahren wäre, hätte sie 50 % des Federwegs ausgenutzt - da brauch ich keine 180 mm Gabel.


----------



## mex racer (4. November 2011)

Heute hab ich die Antwort bekommen das mein Rahmen naechste Woche verschickt. Bis 2 Wochen sollte er dann fertig sei


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. November 2011)

@Mex
Verschickt zu dir oder zum lacken?

Meiner sollte seit Mittwoch beim Jü sein aber noch nicht bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (5. November 2011)

Gestern ist ein paeckchen mit gelb gepulvertem inhalt gekommen 
Fotos gibts irgendwann....


----------



## Piefke (5. November 2011)

Brausa schrieb:


> Gestern ist ein paeckchen mit gelb gepulvertem inhalt gekommen
> Fotos gibts irgendwann....


Päckchen

Hast du XXXXXXXXS bestellt


----------



## slash-sash (6. November 2011)

Wie lang muß eigentlich der Gabelschaft meiner alten Gabel sein, damit er in ein Fanes Gr. M passt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. November 2011)

Steuerrohrlänge+Höhe des Steuersatzes+ eventuell nötige Spacer+ Mindestklemmhöhe des Vorbaus. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8711949&postcount=3101


----------



## ollo (6. November 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wie lang muß eigentlich der Gabelschaft meiner alten Gabel sein, damit er in ein Fanes Gr. M passt?





das Steuerrohr hat 127 mm + das was Moonboot noch alles aufgezählt hat, mit 180 -190 mm Schaftlänge solltest Du rechnen, es sei denn Du fährst ein sehr flaches Cockpit


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. November 2011)

Ich denke mal, alles was in anderen Rahmen gefahren werden kann, paßt auch in die Fanes, ein wesentlich kürzeres Steuerrohr mit integr. Lagern ist sehr selten, also kann man es nur noch mit Spacern oder Vorbauten versemmeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. November 2011)

Ich würde halt die Durolux aus meinem Stinky nehmen. Und das hat bekanntlichermaßen ein extrem langes Steuerrohr und ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass meine Gabel nen 21er Schaft hat. Würde also pwefekt passen


----------



## thomas.h (6. November 2011)

Passt eine Syntace X12 Steckachse in den Rahmen bei 142/12er Ausfallenden?

Danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. November 2011)

Ne, alles in 142x12mm paßt


----------



## thomas.h (6. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ne,





Moonboot42 schrieb:


> alles in 142x12mm paßt



Was jetzt, ja oder nein? 

Ja, stimmts?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. November 2011)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1657

Die Syntace Steckachse paßt nur in syntace X12 Ausfallenden. 
Die Fanes hält sich aber eher an dem offeneneren 142x12mm standard aus, der definiert nur die Einfädelhilfe und die Nabenbreite, sonst wäre es mit der Kettenstrebenlängenverstellung und der Umbaubarkeit zu allen anderen Standards eng geworden. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/12x142-explained.html


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. November 2011)

Ich hatte gestern und vorgestern in Wibe und Willingen mal die Gelegenheit mir ein paar Fanes anzuschauen, unter anderem auch das 2012er V3 und hätte beinahe meine gute Kinderstube vergessen, aber Jü hatte es Gott sei Dank gut angeschlossen... 

EDIT: habenwill!!!


----------



## RolfK (7. November 2011)

Was war denn dort, das die Fanes zu besichtigen waren?


----------



## mex racer (8. November 2011)

Ich glaube ich den falschen Umwerfer bestellt. Ich habe eine SLX Direct Mount FD. Wenn ich mir die Fotos jetzt genauer anschauen passt er nicht. Muss ich jetzt sram fahren? Und welchen bnoetige ich S1 oder S3. 
danke fuer die hilfe

PS wiso gibt so viel standarts


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

E-Type

gibts auch von Shimano.


----------



## slash-sash (8. November 2011)

mex racer schrieb:


> PS wiso gibt so viel standarts



Geiler Widerspruch in sich selber 
Wenn's so viele gibt, kann es keinen Standard geben, oder?!
Aber ich gebe dir recht. Viel zu unübersichtlich. Totaler Quatsch. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Beim Tretlager, beim Steuersatz etc. hat es sich ja auch irgendwann gelichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

Mex, ist mir auch passiert, konnte aber umtauschen. E-type kaufen und die Platte abmontieren oder sram s3. und der Jü hat da noch eine sehr gut dokumentiertes .pdf zum Aufbau.


----------



## mex racer (8. November 2011)

Wo kann ich diese pdf ? Kann mir einer detail foto vom e typ schicken? Die platte ist mit 2 schrauben befestigt, die denselben abstand haben wie am rahmen? 
Danke fuer eure hilfe


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

.pdf(mit Fotos) gibts bei Jü.Einfach mal anmailen. 

Etype paßt, glaub uns. Selber Abstand, 4 Unterlegscheiben sind beim Rahmen dabei gewesen und zwei passende Schrauben auch.

Eine Fanes in Mexiko, respekt? Wie biste darauf aufmerksam geworden?


----------



## Nasum (8. November 2011)

Da waren Schrauben dabei muss gleich mal gucken in meinem Fanes Beutel.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

Ja waren dabei.


Hier mal das Pdf, leider etwas verhackwurstet bei der Konvertierung aber man weiß was gemeint ist.


----------



## mex racer (8. November 2011)

Was soll ich sagen muss doch taeglich die News IBC anschauen. 

Viel Dank fuer die schnelle antwort. Jetzt much schauen ob sie mir den Umwerfer tauschen. Ich hoffe der Rahmen wird morgen verschickt. 10 Tage warten bis er hier. Sobald er fertig gib schoene fotos mit Agaven und tequilla 

saludos
stephan


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. November 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Was war denn dort, das die Fanes zu besichtigen waren?



Nix besonderes, Jü hatte wohl nur mal Lust Bikeparks unsicher zu machen und wenn man schon mal da ist, kann man doch ein bischen Promotion machen und drei Bikes "ausstellen".


----------



## ollo (8. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja waren dabei.
> 
> 
> Hier mal das Pdf, leider etwas verhackwurstet bei der Konvertierung aber man weiß was gemeint ist.






wie gut wenn man die Originaldatei hat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2011)

Hab in WiBe auch ein paar Worte mit dem Jü gewechselt, er gondelte da mit der Pinion-Fanes rum. Das Messemuster scheint wohl doch haltbarer zu sein als die nicht vorhandene Testfahrfreigabe suggeriert hat. 
Hab mich auch zurück gehalten und ihn nicht nach der AM gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2011)

ich hätte ihn wahrscheinlich eher von der Pinion Fanes gezogen  
und das (nur) er trotz mangelnder Freigabe damit rumgondelt ist doch verständlich, er muss es so oder so bezahlen wenn kaputt


----------



## Michael140 (8. November 2011)

Da sieht mal mal was ein fanes (mit oder ohne p) ohne parkfreigabe alles aushält ;0) bitte diese Bemerkung nicht zum auflodern vergangener fragen missbrauchen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2011)

vielleicht (er)fährt der Chef die Bikepark Freigabe selbst


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. November 2011)

Na ja, wenn man in Wibe und Willingen die "DH's" auslässt, kann man den Rest auch mit nem Hardtail fahren, da braucht es keine Bikeparkfreigabe.

Wir sprechen ja nicht vom DH in Wildbad oder so.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

Wieso, die DH in Willingen ist doch schön?! Und die WiBe ist für den Ex Dh Racer sicher auch locker zu bewältigen, da finde ich den Singletrail etwas fordernder.

Michael140 meintest du mich mit dem LRS in der Gallerie, da ist ja strengstes Sabbelverbot.


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wieso, die DH in Willingen ist doch schön?! Und die WiBe ist für den Ex Dh Racer sicher auch locker zu bewältigen.(/QUOTE]
> 
> War ja auch nur auf die Parkfreigabe bezogen, das Jü das kann und der DH in Willingen rockt steht außer Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (8. November 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, Jü hatte wohl nur mal Lust Bikeparks unsicher zu machen und wenn man schon mal da ist, kann man doch ein bischen Promotion machen und drei Bikes "ausstellen".




Mist, das hätt ich wissen sollen


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

Ja, die gute alte bikeparkfreigabe, wo fängts an ,wo hörts auf, was ist mit Strecken oder Fahrern die auch Bikeparkgeräte vernichten. Lassen wir das.

Willingen macht Laune, alle Brechsandpisten in der Gegend sind lustiger aber auch anstrengender mit dem HT.


----------



## Michael140 (8. November 2011)

Hi moonboot!
Nein, ich meinte nicht deine. Deine sind hässlich ;0)!! Was hast du überhaupt für welche? Ich guck gleich mal nach. Ich meinte die Hausmarke von actionsport. Die Nabe gibts für kleines Geld mit den Ztr. Flow.


----------



## Michael140 (8. November 2011)

Hätte ich mir doch auf die Lippe gebissen!


----------



## Michael140 (8. November 2011)

Ich nehme das mit dem hässlich zurück. Was wiegen die syncros den? Auch wenn wir das bestimmt schon hatten. Was wiegt es noch mal gesamt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

Ja, sind nicht ganz der knaller, gabs ne Zeit lang nur in weiß und sollten schon lange ausgetauscht werden,_ aber_ die Teile halten echt was aus und machen null Ärger, hab keine Lust was funktionierendes zu ersetzen. Ist ne Syncros DS28 und Hope Pro2.

DIe Felgen von dem Nope N`duro machen einen guten Eindruck, ein Kumpel fährt die und ist voll zufrieden, allerdings hat er sie mit Hope eingespeicht, somit kann ich nichts zu den Naben sagen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich nehme das mit dem hässlich zurück. Was wiegen die syncros den? Auch wenn wir das bestimmt schon hatten. Was wiegt es noch mal gesamt?


Brauchste nicht ich halt das aus, die Funktion stmmt ja.
Gewicht ist ok mit 530g in schwarz, steif durch das hohe Profil, hab schon lang nicht mehr nachzentriert.
http://www.sicklines.com/weights/rims/

Gesamtgeicht liegt bei 15,7kg


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. November 2011)

Mein Rahmen ging heute zum zweiten mal zum lacken, da wurde wohl nicht sauber gearbeitet,so das Jü sich nicht traute den Rahmen so zu verschicken.

Wieder ne Woche länger warten....uffff


----------



## lhampe (8. November 2011)

@ moonboot42 und michael140

Wir wohnen ja recht nah zusammen. Sollen wir mal ne Tour zusammen machen?

Noch mehr Fanes Besitzer aus der Köln Bonner Bergisch Land Gegend?


----------



## Nasum (9. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja waren dabei.
> 
> 
> Hier mal das Pdf, leider etwas verhackwurstet bei der Konvertierung aber man weiß was gemeint ist.


 

Definitiv keine Schrauben dabei gewesen.Ich schreib dir mal ne PN. Ich hatte nur ein paar Clips zum befestigen der Züge dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (9. November 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Definitiv keine Schrauben dabei gewesen.Ich schreib dir mal ne PN. Ich hatte nur ein paar Clips zum befestigen der Züge dabei.





PN dauert, schreib gleich eine EMail an Alutech oder ruf an, das geht schneller, Alternativ Baumarkt und Co. sollten 4 mm (oder doch 5 mm....Mist) Linsenkopf Schrauben sein


----------



## Nasum (9. November 2011)

Ah Ollo wieder.Danke dir.Ich hab Jü mal ne Mail geschickt.In den Baumarkt geh ich nicht, da kauf ich wieder Sachen die ich eigentlich nicht kaufen wollte Ich möchte die Schrauben vom Jü haben

So schon Antwort bekommen vom Jü, die sind echt schnell.

Zitat:
hallo,
wir liefern diese schrauben nicht mehr mit aus da die bei dem umwerfer dabei sind.
für ein SRAM S3 umwerfer werden ganz normale u-scheiben 5mm benötigt, wenn es ein shimano ist braucht man eine u-scheibe und beim sram S2 umwerfer keine scheibe


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. November 2011)

Ui heikel, Bei Shimano sind auch Schrauben dabei, aber eine ist super kurz und unbrauchbar, da brauchte ich schon die M4 x 15mm Inbus, es sei denn Shimano hat dazu gelernt...




lhampe schrieb:


> @ moonboot42 und michael140
> 
> Wir wohnen ja recht nah zusammen. Sollen wir mal ne Tour zusammen machen?
> 
> Noch mehr Fanes Besitzer aus der Köln Bonner Bergisch Land Gegend?



Klar, gerne, brauch aber noch ein paar Tage zum Aufbautraining. 

Und/Oder aber man versammelt mal alle Fanese in Wibe oder so, vielleicht hat Jü ja auch Lust mitzufahren.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. November 2011)

.


----------



## CycloB (9. November 2011)

> Hi moonboot!
> Nein, ich meinte nicht deine. Deine sind hässlich ;0)!! Was hast du überhaupt für welche? Ich guck gleich mal nach. Ich meinte die Hausmarke von actionsport. Die Nabe gibts für kleines Geld mit den Ztr. Flow.



Bin mit der Felge zufrieden, ist stabil und macht bisher keine Probleme.. geschont wurde sie definitiv nicht.
Naben sind bei mir ebenfalls Hope, kann also auch nix zur Funworks Nabe sagen!


----------



## Brausa (9. November 2011)

Ich habe meinen 901 Rahmen mittlerweile transplantiert. Kurzer Vergleich wenns erlaubt/erwünscht ist:

- Zugführung: Vorteil Liteville. Der Schaltzug geht dort direkt durchs Sitzrohr in die Kettenstrebe und verläuft innerhalb. Bei der Fanes muss unterm Tretlager eine gewisse Schlaufe bleibe, da sich der Zug beim Einfedern längt. Da muss ich wohl noch eine Öse o.ä. in ein ISCG Gewinde einschrauben wie ich es hier schonmal gesehen habe. Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr dass der Schaltzug an den Reifen kommt. Auch Umwickeln der Kettenstrebe mit einem Schlauch und gleichzeitige Montage der Bionicon Führung wird interessant.

- Gewicht: Leichter Vorteil 901. Ich habs nicht ganz genau gewogen, aber mein Bike ist mit idenitschen Teilen (ausser der Sattelstütze welche jetzt eine Thomson Elite ist) und dem selben Dämpfer doch ein bisschen schwerer geworden. Natürlich nicht viel, aber ein knappes viertel Kilo wird es sein. Allerdings ist der Hauptrahmen vom Fanes gepulvert. Für ein Enduro wärs mir zu viel, für meinen Zweck, einen Tourentauglichen Freerider ist es noch O.K. Das Vergleichs 901 hat immerhin eine DH-Race Freigabe. 
-> Also die Tourenfreerider Torque, Fanes, 901 sind alle auf ähnlichen Niveau vom Gewicht her. Ein durchschnittliches Enduro ist aber leichter.

- Hinterbau: Vorteil Fanes. Ich bin bisher zwar nur 2x gefahren, aber der Hinterbau wirkt weicher/aktiver. Da im 901 der selbe Dämpfer (216er DHX RC4 mit 400er Feder) war, hatte dieses auch ca. 170mm Federweg - also direkt vergleichbar.

- Handling/Geo: Bergauf vorteil Fanes, Bergab Geschmackssache und Streckenabhängig. Mir taugt das Fanes bisher total, lediglich an Steilstücken merkt man den etwas zu steilen Lenkwinkel. Wenn der noch a bissl flacher wäre, wäre es perfekt. Das Tretlager sitzt sehr angenehm, keinesfalls zu tief. Die Freeride Messung stimmt nicht, bei mir sinds mit 180er Gabel und Minions ca. 355mm.

Was sonst noch auffällt: 
- Das Fanes springt höher??? Keine Ahnung warum, aber bei der Haus-Table-Strecke muss ich weniger antreten, bzw. springt es tatsächlich etwas weiter/höher bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit/Abdrückstärke.

- Durch den steileren Lenkwinkel und das tiefere Tretlager ist das Cockpit bei gleicher Gabelschaftlänge höher. Ich habe jetzt 10mm Spacer entfernen können (unterm flachen Megaforce 2). Das gefällt mir besser, für meine 1,87m ist das 901 etwas zu tief im Stack.

- Die Gewindebolzen zum Radstandverstellen verliert man schnell. Nach der ersten Tour fehlt schon einer. Brauchen tut man die wohl eh nicht, man klemmt ja sowieso die verschiebbaren Blöcke.

Sitzrohr/Oberrohr-Höhe:
L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr sieht besser aus. Evtl. sollte hier ein bisschen reduziert werden, z.B. das Oberrohr bei jeder Größe 2cm tiefer ansetzen, so dass ein 2cm kürzeres Sitzrohr resultiert. Das sollte doch reichen? Mit dem Tipp 27,2er Sattelstütze und Hülse kann man eine 410er Thomson komplett versenken. Ich habe jetzt gut 25cm Hub. Wenn ich das Sitzrohr noch 2cm kürze könnten es mit etwas Glück 27cm sein. Hier solle daran gearbeitet werden auf die Hülse verzichten zu können, z.B. per konischen Sitzrohr wie bei LV.

Alles in allem Daumen hoch bisher.

Foto kommt noch.


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2011)

um mal einen deiner Punkte aufzunehmen...

fährt einer einen Angle Set im Fanes?
geht der nur mit 1 1/8 Gable?
beim ZS44 ZS56 is mir das klar,
ebr beim ZS44 EC56?
da müsste der untere cup ja 1.5 fassen, oder?

ich wechsel jetzt von Totem auf Lyrik,
da wird der Lenkwinkel ja flacher.
mit Angle Set könnte man da ja gegensteuern...


----------



## ollo (9. November 2011)

auch mit einem Konischen Sitzrohr wird es nichts, da der Knick unten im Sitzrohr für das nicht weiter versenken verantwortlich ist. Ein gerades Sitzrohr würde wieder den angenehm Steilen Sitzwinkel ruinieren oder das Rad insgesamt länger machen, wenn daraufhin das Oberrohr angepasst wird.

Wenn man so einen Bolzen nicht brauchen würde, wäre er von vornherein nicht da........  , komisch das einer weg ist, meine sitzen so stramm drin das es jedes mal ein Kampf ist die Dinger zu bewegen. Und da wir beide die selben Vorgänger Räder hatten, ja die Fanes ist verspielter oder besser gesagt lässt sich leichter dazu bewegen und man ist Grundsätzlich zu schnell unterwegs 


Viel Spaß noch mit der Fanes  .......und Erfahrungen sind hüben wie drüben immer gern gelesen


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich wechsel jetzt von Totem auf Lyrik,
> da wird der Lenkwinkel ja flacher.
> mit Angle Set könnte man da ja gegensteuern...



Du meinst sicher steiler  

bezüglich Angleset: 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-15-c.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. November 2011)

da das Fanes in XL ein 145er Steuerrohr hat, klappt das nicht.

und ja, ich meine steiler...


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. November 2011)

Ich mein, nichts von beidem. Das Unterteil vom EC56 mißt 15mm, der acros jetzt 5mm. Also wäre bei ner 170mm Lyrik die Einbauhöhe gleich im Vergleich zur Totem 180mm, oder wirds die 160er? Warum kommt die Totem weg, unzufrieden übers Gewicht?


Diesen Bolzen kann man verlieren? Ich dreh mir gefühlte 5min den Wolf um ihn mal rauszubekommen.  Locktite blau drauf und gut ist.
Der ist schon wichtig, gerade bremsseitig, sonst verzieht sich das HR beim Bremsen, die Schrauben an den Inserts halten wenig in Richtung vorne/hinten.


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich mein, nichts von beidem. Das Unterteil vom EC56 mißt 15mm, der acros jetzt 5mm. Also wäre bei ner 170mm Lyrik die Einbauhöhe gleich im Vergleich zur Totem 180mm, oder wirds die 160er?



aaaaaalso:
Totem aktuell mit Hope Steuersatz und den benannten 5 mm
Lyrik 170 dann ebenso mit Hope
-> 10 mm weniger Einbauhöhe -> + 0,5 Grad

wenn ich den Angle Set EC56 bekomme (wo auch immer)
dann kann ich diese + 0,5 Grad mit dem 1,5 Grad Cup zu - 1 Grad machen.

das wäre mir recht, dann wäre es ein Lenkwinkel von 65 Grad.

Lyrik für Totem wegen 500g weniger
mal zum testen...


----------



## Piefke (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Lyrik für Totem wegen 500g weniger
> mal zum testen...


Coil oder Air?


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2011)

eine RC2DH Coil gibt es 2012 nicht mehr...

is ne SoloAir, die wohl (wenn sie wie alle Luftgabeln bisher versagt) auf coil oder coil uturn umgebaut wird.

die 500g beziehen sich auf coil vs. coil
die SoloAir wiegt ja unter 2200 g, das wären 700g weniger ;-)


----------



## Piefke (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> eine RC2DH Coil gibt es 2012 nicht mehr..


Stimmt, warum eigentlich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (9. November 2011)

Ich bin dabei! Wo könnte man sich treffen?


----------



## derearl (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> um mal einen deiner Punkte aufzunehmen...
> fährt einer einen Angle Set im Fanes?
> geht der nur mit 1 1/8 Gable?
> beim ZS44 ZS56 is mir das klar,
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich würde ggf. eine OEM Gabel von Jürgen nehmen, aber die sind ja "leider" tapered. Bislang ging ich davon aus, das dann kein Angle-Set SS funktioniert. Wenn es jetzt doch eine Option gäbe wäre ich daran sehr interessiert und würde wohl den derzeit bestellt Acros-SS abbestellen.

Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?


----------



## tobsinger (9. November 2011)

Hat einer Erfahrung mit den Alutech MX Felgen und Alutech Naben im Vergleich zu den HopeII mit Flow-Felge, bezüglich Gewicht und Stabilität. Das sie stabil sind glaube ich, weiss einer was sie wiegen?

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die fanes mit dem hauseigenen LRS oder HopeII/FLow LRS ausstatten soll.


----------



## ollo (10. November 2011)

wo Du gerade von LR schreibst .......da fallen mir gerade Protone Naben und Flow Felgen ein..... und auch die weißen Alutech Naben sind nicht gerade schwer (fehlt nur eine Nabe mit 142x12) , aber preislich Interessant.....das Winterprojekt formt sich langsam


----------



## MO_Thor (10. November 2011)

Ich hab mir vor etwa 2 Monaten einen Alutech-LRS (1970er-Naben + Alexrims FR30) zugelegt. Entsprechend kann nur was zu den Naben sagen.
Die Teile sind einfach nur irre geil. In meinem Fotoalbum unter "Gewichte" hab ich sie abgelichtet; der ganze LRS mit 150x12mm-HR-Nabe und 20mm-VR-Nabe kommt auf ~1900gr; den roten Freilauf sieht man nach dem Zusammenbau leider kaum noch.
Der Freilauf ist wesentlich leiser als der von Hope, von der Stabilität und Laufruhe her nehmen die Naben sich allerdings kaum was. 

...wobei: was sind schon 2 Monate Fahren? Wenn ein Jahr rum ist, melde ich mich nochmal rück


----------



## Brausa (10. November 2011)

Angle set zs44 ec56 muesste passen wie schon geschrieben wurde. Allerdings stoeren mich persoenlich die zusaetzlichen 10mm Einbauhoehe. Gerade wegen des nicht zu hohen tretlager habe ich mich fuer fanes entschieden.

Wg. Radstands verstellbolzen. Wenn man die zum bremsen brauchen wuerde, dann wuerde sich die stellung bei unsanften umsetzern oder anderen querbelastungen womoeglich auch verstellen - nach hinten sichern die bolzen ja nicht. Ich probiers jetzt einfach mal so und bestelle nicht gleich wieder nach.


----------



## thomas.h (10. November 2011)

Zum AngleSet hab ich CaneCreek angeschrieben:



Yes, the model is the ZS44  EC56/40 part# BAA0504K.

Gary Maltby


Das hab ich bestellt und werds dann einbauen. Die höhere Front macht mir nichts, da durch den flacheren Winkel die Front ja tiefer kommt.


Thomas


----------



## yooogii (10. November 2011)

so, gestern den Rahmen erhalten.

Aufbau mit weisser Lyrik, ZTR Radsatz Tubeless, Sram x.o schaltung/bremsen, Continental Pneus, Reverb, Bontrager Vorbau/sattel/lenker.

Fotos in besserer Qualität folgen wenn das Teil fährt 

Cheers


----------



## RolfK (10. November 2011)

Sehr schön. Wie lange hast du denn auf den Rahmen gewartet? Ich wollt mir auch bald einen bestellen, deswegen frag ich.


----------



## yooogii (10. November 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wie lange hast du denn auf den Rahmen gewartet? Ich wollt mir auch bald einen bestellen, deswegen frag ich.




böö, etwa 1-2Monate. Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. November 2011)

monarch+    
 ist weiß die neue farbe???


----------



## yooogii (10. November 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> monarch+
> ist weiß die neue farbe???



normalerweise ist er schwarz.
In der Schweiz ist er nur schwarz erhältlich, übers Netz sollte er in Weiss käuflich sein...


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. November 2011)

Ist das schwarz gepulvert oder eloxal`?
Sieht gepulvert aus....kann aber auch täuschen


----------



## yooogii (10. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ist das schwarz gepulvert oder eloxal`?
> Sieht gepulvert aus....kann aber auch täuschen




Schwarz eloxiert!
Die Fotoqualität meines iPhone 3G ist halt schon ein bisschen älter  .


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. November 2011)

Sehr gediegen, schwarz mit schwarzen decals.


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Zum AngleSet hab ich CaneCreek angeschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit dem downgrade auf die Lyrik werde ich wohl den fehlenden Zentimeter Einbauhöhe auch mit nem Angle Set ausgleichen
ggf. auch mit flacherem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## ollo (11. November 2011)

hm..... schwarz auf schwarz .......ist irgendwie wie die Nationalflagge von Schildburg, weißer Adler auf weißem Grund  wenigstens das T sollte rot sein oder muß jetzt verbergen das es ein Alutech ist ....... ach ja, der Geschmack halt  


@yooogii

bin gespannt auf das Gesamtrad, vor allem auf diesen weißen Rock Shox, nee nee Sachen gib es


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. November 2011)

Albino-Alarm


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. November 2011)

White Power nun auch an Bikes erhältlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (11. November 2011)

Papperlapap, Yellow Power


----------



## Michael140 (11. November 2011)

Schönes Taxi ;0)
Wie schwer?


----------



## lhampe (11. November 2011)

Das Gelb hat was. Gut gemacht mit dem schwarz.


----------



## biker-wug (11. November 2011)

@Brausa: Schickes Teil!! Vor allem mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer wirkt es irgendwie brachial!!


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2011)

Geiles Bike, bis auf Sattel und Sattelstellung.


----------



## Nasum (12. November 2011)

Sehr geile Farbe.Sieht Super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (12. November 2011)

Das ist schwefelgelb mit schwarz elox Hinterbau - mit freundlicher Unterstützung vom Liteville Farbconfigurator ausgesucht 

Der eloxierte Hinterbau ist sozusagen der Vernunft geschulded - technisch gesehen hat das Pulver ja nur Nachteile (Gewicht und Robustheit). Der Dämpfer wiegt mit der 400er Feder 200-250g mehr als ein ViVid Air. Das ist mir die Performance/Fahrgefühl aktuell wert.

Gesamtgewicht wie gezeigt mit dem Downhill-Reifen vorne und der 180er Van ca. 16kg.


----------



## JohnnyT (12. November 2011)

@brausa: Sehr schönes Rad hast du da 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
Die Lackierung, ist das lackiert oder Pulver-beschichtet?
Hast du den Rahmen vor dem Aufbau noch gewogen?


Ich bin auch gerade dabei, eine Fanes zu konfigurieren, Bestellung ist schon raus, aber bei der Farbwahl bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig. Die Idee, nur den Hauptrahmen zu lackieren gefällt mir!


----------



## Brausa (13. November 2011)

Das ist ein L-Rahmen, schwefelgelb gepulvert. Hinterbau und Wippe schwarz eloxal.

Den Rahmen hab ich nicht mehr ganz genau gewogen nur kurz an eine ungenaue Waage gehängt. Es waren ca. 4,5kg mit Steuersatz, Steckachse und Dämpfer wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

825g davon gehen auf den Dämpfer mit Feder (ohne Buchsen).


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. November 2011)

Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Brausa (17. November 2011)

Geil soweit. Tretlager ist hoch genug fuer tourenkurbeln (175mm) aber tief genug zum spass haben. Der hinterbau funktioniert super und spricht extra fein an mit dem daempfer und dem syntace nadellager auf der drehenden seite. Und den steileren lenkwinkel gleiche ich teilweise durch einen kuerzeren vorbau aus (40 anstatt 50mm beim 901). Damit funktioniert es auch auf steilen trails, auf schnellen strecken macht es eh spass. Evtl. Probiere ich naechste jahr noch versetzt gebohrte daempferbuchsen vorne damit es noch etwas flacher kommt (falls vom hinterbau her moeglich). Gewicht - ja mei. Und die 4275mm kettenstreben taugen mir auch (bis auf den rad aus/einbau) Die andere extremposition wird wohl erst naechstes jahr mal im park verglichen. Bisher


----------



## imun (20. November 2011)

Mich wÃ¼rde das Fanes V1 reizen fÃ¼r 2300â¬. Ich weiÃ nur nicht was ich von der 55 halten soll und JÃ¼ hat geschrieben das es nicht verÃ¤ndert werden kann zwecks Lyrik. Und wie is der Fox RP2?


----------



## Michael140 (20. November 2011)

Ich würde mir da keine sorgen machen. Die 55 ist nicht schlecht. Und der Fox macht im
Trek meiner Freundin einen guten job


----------



## imun (20. November 2011)

Ich wiege aber mit kompletter Ausrüstungen 110kg. Das ist meine Sorge. Mein jetziger Rp23 und 5th Element machen ihren Job gut. Beim Rp2 weiß ich halt nicht.


----------



## Michael140 (20. November 2011)

Und wenn du einfach mit jü sprichst, dass du im Zweifel noch einen vivid air oder ähnliches für kleines Geld kaufen kannst? Aber ich bin auch schon auf dem scratch Gefahren und es passt ganz gut. Bis auf die rahmrngrösse. Wiege auch 100 plus


----------



## imun (20. November 2011)

Mal schauen ob ich meine beiden Bike hier im Markt gut verkauft bekomme, dann werd ich die V2 ins Auge fassen mit 55ti und Rp23 Kashima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (20. November 2011)

Dann drück ich die die Daumen! Bei mir hat es immer gut geklappt.


----------



## imun (20. November 2011)

Bei mir bisher auch, bin immer alles los geworden. Manchmal dauert es halt ne Weile bis einer kauft. Ich hoffe und hoffe und hoffe. Möchte mir mein Fanes bestellen


----------



## Mitnick (20. November 2011)

ich hatte gedacht, dass hier einiges los sein wird, wenn die Oktober Lieferung an die Leute geht. Sind alle mit fahren beschäftig?


----------



## woodybender (20. November 2011)

Hallo,

werde mir die nächsten Tage ein Fanes Rahmen bestellen, habe einen Vivid coil r2c B Tune zu Hause ist der in B Tune ok oder wäre ein A Tune besser man liest da unterschiedliche Meinungen. 
Mein Gewicht mit Ausrüstung beträgt 82Kg, was für eine Federhärte bräuchte ich für ca 35% Sag , 350 oder 400?
Und habe ich das richtig verstanden wenn ich ein 135x12 Ausfallende nehme kann ich dieses auf 142x12 umrüsten.

Danke 
Woody


----------



## mex racer (20. November 2011)

Meiner ist seit freitag unterwegs aber ist wird noch einbischen dauern bis er bei mir ist. Sobald ich ich habe gib natuerlich fotos


----------



## Mitnick (20. November 2011)

Meine habe ich seit 1,5 Wochen. Mir fehlen noch einige Teile zum Aufbauen


----------



## RolfK (21. November 2011)

Herzallerliebst


----------



## bikefun2009 (21. November 2011)

das schwarz elox mit dunkelgrün is ja auch nich übel


----------



## ollo (21. November 2011)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .....
> Und habe ich das richtig verstanden wenn ich ein 135x12 Ausfallende nehme kann ich dieses auf 142x12 umrüsten.
> ...




so habe ich es zumindest verstanden, das durch den Austausch der Inlets ein anderes Achsmaß verbaut werden kann.

eine 350 er Feder habe ich bei 105 Kg gefahren und hatte ca. 40 % SAG im Stehen. Eine 400 wird wohl zu hart sein und eher 300 / 350 die bessere Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (21. November 2011)

Das klingt ja ganz gut, habe hier noch eine Nukeproof Titanfeder in 300x2,75, dann kann ich evtl. diese ja noch nehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2011)

Hier bei K9 gibts auch Federn in 25er Schritten:

http://www.everyday26.de/42.0.html


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. November 2011)

Meiner war zweimal beim lacken und ist entweder Samstag oder heute in die Post, so ganz klar hat sich Jü da nicht geäußert.


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2011)

Mitnick schrieb:


>



Mir fehlt meine Totem jetzt schon :-(

aber meine Lyrik is halt 800g leichter

nächste Woche gibts dann Bilder,
dann is ein weiters Schmankerl fürs Fanes fertig

;-)

ich freu mich


----------



## Brausa (21. November 2011)

Ich habe bei 78kg eine 400er Feder im RC4. Würde sagen das passt perfekt. Entsprechend dem Federweg eher auf eine eher gute Nutzung mit etwas knappen Reserven ausgelegt. D.h. eine weichere würde mir zu leicht durchschlagen. So geht der Hinterbau sehr gut, geht bei stumpfen Landungen (da gehört auch schon ein zum Testen möglichst hart gelandeter Bunnyhop dazu merkbar hart in den Endbereich).

TF Push hat einen guten Federrechner online. Der hat mir auch die 400er bei Einstellung "soft" ausgespuckt.


----------



## lhampe (21. November 2011)

@Brausa
Deinem Fanes gibt's Du es ja richtig. Wie lang ist da denn die Landung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. November 2011)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich habe bei 78kg eine 400er Feder im RC4. Würde sagen das passt perfekt. Entsprechend dem Federweg eher auf eine eher gute Nutzung mit etwas knappen Reserven ausgelegt. D.h. eine weichere würde mir zu leicht durchschlagen. So geht der Hinterbau sehr gut, geht bei stumpfen Landungen (da gehört auch schon ein zum Testen möglichst hart gelandeter Bunnyhop dazu merkbar hart in den Endbereich).
> 
> TF Push hat einen guten Federrechner online. Der hat mir auch die 400er bei Einstellung "soft" ausgespuckt.





du fliegst ja auch im Park rum, schöne Aufnahme  ....womit dann ja auch die Parkfrage ein wenig mehr beantwortet ist  ......führt also kein weg an der zweit, dritt oder viert Feder vorbei, genauso wie an einem Gabelschrank , der neben dem Laufradschrank steht, rechts von der Reifen Kommode .... Hobby haben, ist doch was schönes


----------



## Hufi (21. November 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen das Lenkerregal und die Vorbautenschublade...


Das schwarz/schwarz/grün von Mitnick aaaaaah...


----------



## Mitnick (21. November 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Das schwarz/schwarz/grün von Mitnick aaaaaah...



ein positives aaaaaah oder ein negatives aaaaaah


----------



## ollo (21. November 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das Lenkerregal und die Vorbautenschublade...
> 
> 
> Das schwarz/schwarz/grün von Mitnick aaaaaah...




ja Natürlich, Vorbauten und Lenker  




Die Rahmen werden immer schicker / edler im Bezug auf Dekor und Verarbeitung  .......schade das der Vorbau im Grün abweicht, aber ein Eyecatcher muß ja sein  , trotzdem bin ich mal auf das Gesamtrad gespannt


----------



## Michael140 (21. November 2011)

Stimmt! Vorbau, Lenker, Dämpfer (coil), lrs....
Hab ich fürs ganz Grobe auch im Keller. ;0)


----------



## Hufi (21. November 2011)

Positives aaaah...


----------



## Mitnick (21. November 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ja Natürlich, Vorbauten und Lenker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Blitz verfälscht das Grün. In natura passt der Vorbau wenigstens zur Sattelklemme. Das Hope Grün ist etwas heller. 

Bin auf die Grünen Acros Naben gespannt. Warte schon 2,5 Monate auf die


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. November 2011)

Oh Ha, das wird guut.

Brausas Bilder sind auch schick!


----------



## ollo (21. November 2011)

Mitnick schrieb:


> Der Blitz verfälscht das Grün. In natura passt der Vorbau wenigstens zur Sattelklemme. Das Hope Grün ist etwas heller.
> 
> Bin auf die Grünen Acros Naben gespannt. Warte schon 2,5 Monate auf die




hmmmm das wird ein lecker Bike  ....... auf irgend etwas wartet man ja immer  , mal sehen wann meine neuen Naben ankommen, wobei der Lieferant schon sagte, bring Geduld mit


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. November 2011)

Versandbestätigung! 

Und wehe morgen auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit schleicht einer rum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (21. November 2011)

Da gehen die Angaben ganz schön auseinander, TF Push Federrechner sagt mir auch knapp 400 Federhärte für 33% Sag,  mal schauen muß wohl selber rumprobieren, werde erst mal die 300 Titanfeder testen und dann mal schauen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

von fb



> Alutech Bikes Germany
> INFO 1: so an alle girls and boys die gerne bald eine fanes fahren möchten sollten sich mit einer bestellung beeilen, es sind nur noch wenige rahmen in den größen S,M,und L da. neue werden dann erst wieder anfang mai ´12erfügbar sein. XL und XXL haben wir noch ausreichend.





> Alutech Bikes Germany
> INFO 2a: aufgrund der umstruktuierung meiner firma alutech cyles werden wir einige bestellvorgänge abändern müssen.
> -wer einen von uns bestättigten auftrag nochmals abändern will muss dafür in zukunft bearbeitungskosten bezahlen ( es treibt uns fast in den wahnsinn wenn farben oder ausstattungen 2-3mal abgeändert werden ) also macht euch vorher bitte genau gedanken was ihr wollt!!!





> INFO 2b:
> FANES Modelle ab januar 2012
> -es wird nur noch einige standardfarben geben
> -nur noch 1 design in 2-3 farbvarianten
> ...


----------



## burn23 (22. November 2011)

Uff, Glück gehabt und noch rechtzeitig bestellt


----------



## Bonvivant (22. November 2011)

Na gut, dann wär ich erst im Mai dabei 

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, der dagegen spricht das Fanes in Analogie zum Fanes Pinion (quasi als MY2012) auch mit den paar mm mehr FW hinten auszurüsten? Mehr interessehalber, denn als ausschlaggebendes Argument.


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2011)

> FANES Modelle ab januar 2012
> -es wird nur noch einige standardfarben geben
> -nur noch 1 design in 2-3 farbvarianten
> -alles andere wird als sonderwunsch realiesiert werden können , dann aber nur gegen hohen aufpreis. wir hoffen ihr habt dafür verständniss! alles andere macht es uns zu kompliziert und verzögert somit die auslieferungen der rahmen/bikes unnötig.
> danke



Na, toll, so macht Nicolai das auch...ganz toll, Jürgen.
Aber so ist das halt mit dem Erfolg. Leider immer das gleiche.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Na gut, dann wär ich erst im Mai dabei
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, der dagegen spricht das Fanes in Analogie zum Fanes Pinion (quasi als MY2012) auch mit den paar mm mehr FW hinten auszurüsten? Mehr interessehalber, denn als ausschlaggebendes Argument.



Wird dann wohl eng mit der Wippe und dem Hinterrad, aber keine Bange sie hat genug Federweg und ist angenehm progressiv gegen Ende. beim pinion war halt eine leichte anpassung des Hinterbaus nötig, da das Getriebe ein lager verdrängt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na, toll, so macht Nicolai das auch...ganz toll, Jürgen.
> Aber so ist das halt mit dem Erfolg. Leider immer das gleiche.



lieber derjenige der irgendwelche (ausgefallenen) Sonderwünsche hat zahlt die "Spinnereien" selbst, als das der Preis für alle angehoben wird. So Einzelkram macht irre viel Arbeit, da z.B. ja auch immer wieder kontrolliert werden muss ob alles stimmt und dann superkritische Zeitgenossen meckern weil das Strichlein a nicht exakt so verläuft wie sie das gerne gehabt hätten.
Immerhin besteht die Möglichkeit, bei den Großen der Branche musst du nehmen was der bekiffte Designer eines Montag Morgens als Jahresdesign ausgeko... hat.


----------



## lhampe (22. November 2011)

> Alutech Bikes Germany
> INFO 2a: aufgrund der umstruktuierung meiner firma alutech cyles werden wir einige bestellvorgänge abändern müssen.
> -wer einen von uns bestättigten auftrag nochmals abändern will muss dafür in zukunft bearbeitungskosten bezahlen ( es treibt uns fast in den wahnsinn wenn farben oder ausstattungen 2-3mal abgeändert werden ) also macht euch vorher bitte genau gedanken was ihr wollt!!!                 Zitat:
> INFO 2b:
> ...


Punkt 2a finde ich sehr verständlich. Nur muß auch klar gemacht werden was eine bestätigte Bestellung ist. 

Punkt 2b nimmt viel von Alutech 'Ruf'. Das es von den Designdekoren  nur wenige Varianten gibt ist verständlich, aber  frei wählbare Rahmen und Hinterbau Farben müssen auch weiterhin zu *mäßigen* Aufpreisen möglich sein. Diese Option zu haben ist Alutech.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

Mal abwarten, was aus relativen Aussagen wird, wenns konkret wird. Bin mir sicher, daß ein "hoher Aufpreis" bei Jü geringer ausfällt ein ein "normaler" N aufpreis. Ansonten bleiben ja alle Optionen erhalten, eine Vereinfachung der Produktpalette ist schon ein gutes Hilfsmittel um den Preis stabil zu halten. was wären denn die Alternativen? Alles bleibt wie es war, wäre schön, ist aber wohl nicht realisierbar im Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2011)

Die Palette ist ja jetzt schon extrem reduziert.
Und wie "lhampe" richtig sagt, macht die Möglickeit der Farbkombis eben Alutech mit aus. Das sollte erschwinglich bleiben. "Hohe Aufpreise" passen nicht zur Firma.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

Die Rahmenpalette gehörte auch reduziert, ansonsten hast du ja recht, aber wir wissen nicht ob überhaupt eine Option gestrichen wird (liest sich nicht so). Hoher Aufpreis ist halt relativ, wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur. Erstmal abwarten, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. November 2011)

Zu 2a:
Ist ok

zu 2b:
Es hat mich als Kunden auch verärgert meinen Auftrag 2-3mal abändern zu müssen, weil eben nicht jede RAL Farbe ging und ich deswegen auf Anderes ausweichen mußte.
Auch war Fanes Design Nr2 problematisch, der Beschichter bekam es nicht hin und ich mußte deswegen länger warten und erhielt nur auf Nachfrage die Info das zweimal lackiert wird,etc

Das Ergebnis sehe ich heute Abend wenn ich heim komme.

Anyway ist auch das Beschränken auf einige Farben und Optionen im Kundensinn, denn dann bietet man nur an was geht und kassiert als Hersteller nicht die Schelte für seine eigenen Subunternehmer die sich irgendwo zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. November 2011)

Mitnick schrieb:


> Meine habe ich seit 1,5 Wochen. Mir fehlen noch einige Teile zum Aufbauen



Goil. Genau so habe ich mir meine potentielle Fanes auch vorgestellt, inkl. Hope M4 Sonderserie und Schwarz auf Schwarz Deko. Jetzt kann ich mir die Kombi wenigstens schon einmal anschauen


----------



## RolfK (22. November 2011)

.


----------



## slash-sash (22. November 2011)

Na super. Und ich hatte mich schon so auf ein mintfarbenes Fanes á la SX-Trail gefreut, welches ich mir nächstes Jahr gekauft hätte. Klar, machbar ist das ja immer noch. Aber zu welchem Preis? Das wird sich noch zeigen, ob das in Relation steht.
Da ist der Vorteil einer kleinen Firma gleichzeitig auch sein Nachteil. Gegenüber den Großen mußt du als Kleiner flexibel bleiben. Was gleichzeitig zur Folge hat, dass jeder meint, er könnte seinen bestehenden Auftrag mal noch eben ändern lassen. Ist ja noch nichts lackiert. 
Eigentlich muß man sich bei denen bedanken, die aus Jux und einen Nacht-drüber-schlafen meinen doch noch alles ändern zu wollen. Dass dann so eine Reaktion seitens Jü kommt, ist nur logisch und sinnvoll. Schade, dass einige nicht vor ihrer Bestellung nachgedacht haben (ACHTUNG! Ich meine hier nicht solche, wie Vogelsberger, die dazu "gezwungen" wurden).
So long, es ist halt so. 
Mal schauen, welche Farben Standard werden. Ein silbernes oder ein schwarzes werde ich nämlich definitiv nicht fahren. Vielleicht ist das nacher alles gar nicht so schlimm und der Aufpreis doch nicht so hoch.
Ansonsten muß ich echt nach einer Alternative ausschau halten. Wäre schade drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

oder du bestellst noch eins aus der aktuellen Charge...


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. November 2011)

So entweder hat mir einer Cialis ins Mittagessen oder.....geil geworden.

Frage:
Flip Chip, wenn ich die Zahl normal lesen kann ist das die aktuelle Einstellung, wenn sie schräg steht ist sie es nicht, ich lese Nr 2 normal,heißt 160mm und ich sollte mal eben auf 1 drehen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

flip chip mit der Beschriftung auf die Nichtantriebsseite (wenns da nicht eh schon ist). 
Dann gilt immer die aufrecht stehende Zahl.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/media/products/0049006001305535271.pdf


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. November 2011)

ha,habe ihn nur lesbar auf der Antriebsseite....daher auch meine Frage,die Zeichnung sehe ich mir nämlich auch schon 5 Minuten an


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2011)

Na dann mal frohes weiterschrauben, wenn das Blut nicht schon untenrum versackt ist


----------



## slash-sash (22. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> oder du bestellst noch eins aus der aktuellen Charge...



Würde ich ja gerne. Aber woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen? 
WIr wollen doch anständig bleiben, oder?!


----------



## visualex (22. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> So entweder hat mir einer Cialis ins Mittagessen oder.....geil geworden.



Fotos, Fotos, Fotos! Vom Rahmen meine ich


----------



## probiker-94 (22. November 2011)

Servus,
Bin 1.90m groß hat jemand ne erfahrung mit der Rahmengröße? Bin zwischen L und XL am schwanken.
Vg Luca


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. November 2011)

Versuchs mal bei den Staaten,da fällt etwas mehr Minus nicht auf 

Fotos...eins nach dem Anderen....erstmal muß Jü was nachliefern,so ohne Sattelklemme die bestellt war, ist blöd.

Außerdem überlege ich gerade ob ich die neue XT wirklich verbaue oder doch dem Gewicht zuliebe eine noch eine Elixir kaufe, da das Zweitrad die noch rumliegende Elixir 5 bekommt.

Ja und irgendwie soll der N90/911 LRS ja ans Zweitrad und ans Fanes....mhm,4Way/911 oder Hope/911 oder foch eine Flow...wobei die ja nicht so robust sein soll,da seis mal um die 20g pro Felge.Tubeless muss eh nicht.


----------



## ollo (23. November 2011)

probiker-94 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Bin 1.90m groß hat jemand ne erfahrung mit der Rahmengröße? Bin zwischen L und XL am schwanken.
> Vg Luca




kommt darauf an was Du fahren willst, L zum reinen spielen, wobei das auch mit dem XL bestens Funktioniert, bin nur 4 cm Größer, fahre einen Xl mit 65 mm Vorbau und habe sowohl auf Tour wie auch beim spielen und Berg runter Spaß,...... komme mit einem aber L auch klar, allerdings nur für mit dem Lift rauf und dann runter. 

Die Fanes baut sehr "kompakt" bedingt durch den angenehm steilen Sitzwinkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. November 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ................
> Mal schauen, welche Farben Standard werden. Ein silbernes oder ein schwarzes werde ich nämlich definitiv nicht fahren. Vielleicht ist das nacher alles gar nicht so schlimm und der Aufpreis doch nicht so hoch.
> Ansonsten muß ich echt nach einer Alternative ausschau halten. Wäre schade drum.




die Alternative zur Fanes , ist eine Fanes  und wegen einer nicht verfügbaren Farbe ein so geiles Rad nicht zu nehmen nee nee nee .......die Lebenshilfe bei uns hier ums Eck Pulvert einen Rahmen in einer der 165 Farben für 70 Flocken, aber mal abwarten wie viele Standardfarben es dann werden.


----------



## slash-sash (23. November 2011)

So sehe ich das auch. Mal schauen, was es denn für Farben überhaupt gibt. Ich bin nun mittlerweile seit knapp 17 Jahren Mtb'ler. Und eines habe ich in dieser Zeit verstanden. Ich gebe doch nicht Unsummen für ein Hobby aus, um dann nacher einen Kompromiss zu haben. Wenn ich schon hundertausende von Euronen für ein Eigenheim ausgebe, dann doch so, wie ich es gerne hätte, oder?!
Es gibt halt in meiner Situation auch noch ein Alternativ-Bike. Das hat bis gestern zwar noch deutlich weniger Chancen gehabt, aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann so, wie ich's gerne hätte. Andere Bikes laufen auch sehr gut.
Ich habe auch nen Kumperl an der Hand, der ist Lackierer. Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr ständig alles auseinander zu nehmen, Lager auszupressen etc., um dann nacher die Farbe drauf zu haben, aber keine Decals (mag ich halt nicht; so nackt). Und irgendwie ist das immer ein fauler Kompromiss.
Schauen wir mal. Jetzt warten wir mal ab, lassen ein wenig Graus drüber wachsen und nachstes Jahr entscheide ich dann. Wer weiß, was bis dahin ist.


----------



## der-gute (23. November 2011)

ich denke schon, das du die decals von Jü bekommen kannst...

und Lackieren? Das doch nicht...


----------



## Zara Bernard (23. November 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> lassen ein wenig Graus drüber wachsen und nachstes Jahr entscheide ich dann. Wer weiß, was bis dahin ist.



Hoffentlich grausts dir nicht zu viel bis dahin.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (23. November 2011)

Also die unterlack Dekors bekommt man tatsächlich NICHT beim Jü. 
Ich hab da auch schon mal für meinen Keiler angefragt, war nichts zu machen. Da hieß es selber kümmern, Ich hab dann eine Werbefirma angeschrieben und die haben mir die Dekors angefertigt. Top quallität für nen guten Kurs. Bilder sind in meinem Album. Bei interesse PM an mich.


----------



## imun (23. November 2011)

Geht denn bei 1.87 m auch ne Xl wenn ich 3x im Jahr in den Park fahr, wöchentlich 3 Touren mit SingleTrails und am We unseren LocalFreeride?
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## ibislover (23. November 2011)

wenn du deine SL dazuschreibst, hat man eine relation zum oberkörper. nur die körpergröße bringt leider nix.
anderseits kannst ja auch einfach dein jetziges bike mit den geodaten der fanes vergleich und kommst so der sache näher.


----------



## Nasum (23. November 2011)

Gerade bei Facebook gelesen, für alle die Pinion fahren möchten:

Thema Fanes Pinion: wir haben bei Pinion eine größere menge an getrieben bestellt so das ihr noch die möglichkeit habt alutech bikes mit dem getriebe bei uns zu bestellen. der hintergrund ist der das pinion nur einmal im jahr die getriebe bauen wird und wenn unsere getriebe alle verkauft sind haben wir erst im nächsten jahr wieder die möglichkeit welche zu bekommen. der erste termin der auslieferungen ist anfang april, die sind nun auch schon verkauft, die nächsten werden dann zu anfang juli montiert, hierfür könnt ihr noch gerne rahmen bei uns bestellen. ride on


----------



## ollo (23. November 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Mal schauen, was es denn für Farben überhaupt gibt. Ich bin nun mittlerweile seit knapp 17 Jahren Mtb'ler. Und eines habe ich in dieser Zeit verstanden. Ich gebe doch nicht Unsummen für ein Hobby aus, um dann nacher einen Kompromiss zu haben. Wenn ich schon hundertausende von Euronen für ein Eigenheim ausgebe, dann doch so, wie ich es gerne hätte, oder?!
> Es gibt halt in meiner Situation auch noch ein Alternativ-Bike. Das hat bis gestern zwar noch deutlich weniger Chancen gehabt, aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn schon Geld ausgeben, dann so, wie ich's gerne hätte. Andere Bikes laufen auch sehr gut.
> Ich habe auch nen Kumperl an der Hand, der ist Lackierer. Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr ständig alles auseinander zu nehmen, Lager auszupressen etc., um dann nacher die Farbe drauf zu haben, aber keine Decals (mag ich halt nicht; so nackt). Und irgendwie ist das immer ein fauler Kompromiss.
> Schauen wir mal. Jetzt warten wir mal ab, lassen ein wenig Graus drüber wachsen und nachstes Jahr entscheide ich dann. Wer weiß, was bis dahin ist.




komme zwar nur auf 15 Jahre als MTB ler  aber im großen und ganzen stimme ich Dir im Punkt Kompromiss zu. Deswegen und weil manches halt einfach nicht geht, nicht zu bekommen ist oder dann einfach zu teuer wird, gibt es den Plan B zu dem gleichen Produkt (was nützt mit das Alternativ Produkt in meiner Wunsch Farbe, wenn wiederum das Produkt zum Kompromiss wird  ), heißt also wenn die Plan A Farbe "nicht da ist" kommt die Plan B oder Alternative Lieblingsfarbe zum tragen........Alternativ Plan C, die Gras wachsen lass  Methode, geht Natürlich auch   


Keine Decals beim Jü ??? auf der Homepage werden Sie doch angepriesen !! oder sind sie noch mangels Pflege der Homepage drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herwig (23. November 2011)

@Wurzelmann: 
Ich habe mir gerade eine *Fanes in schwarz-grün, nur mit eloxierten Teilen* aufgebaut. Vielleicht helfen dir meine Erfahrungen weiter. Wenn dir übrigens der Sattel gefällt, ich würde ihn dir billig verkaufen da ich doch einen rein schwarzen montieren möchte.

*Details zum Aufbau findest du unter folgenden Link:*
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?150684-AluTech-Fanes-Enduro-in-schwarz-gr%FCn

Natürlich beantworte ich auch hier gerne Fragen !


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (24. November 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Keine Decals beim Jü ??? auf der Homepage werden Sie doch angepriesen !! oder sind sie noch mangels Pflege der Homepage drauf



Jaja, Dekors bekommste auf der Seite aber keine "unterlack" Dekors. Also keine die man überpulvern kann.


----------



## ollo (24. November 2011)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Jaja, Dekors bekommste auf der Seite aber keine "unterlack" Dekors. Also keine die man überpulvern kann.




ah ...Ok Danke.....schie$$e eigentlich, wenn schon Auflack Decals verkauft werden, was ist dann an Unterlack Decals so geheimnisvoll, das sie nicht auch angeboten werden..


----------



## burn23 (24. November 2011)

Ganz einfach, Unterlackdecors müssen der Hitze beim "Backen" der Pulverbeschichtung standhalten. Wenn man hier normale nehmen würde, dann könnten diese sich verziehen oder Blasen bilden.


----------



## slash-sash (24. November 2011)

Ich glaube eher, dass Ollo meinte, warum man normale Decals verkauft, aber welche für den Brennvorgang nicht. Sehe ich genau so. Erscheint mir auch nicht logisch. 
Der Unterschied ist schon klar. Normale Decals müssen auch nicht umgewandelt werden in Vektorgrafiken, soweit ich weiß.
Im Übrigen würde ich natürlich nicht lackieren lassen, sondern immer pulvern oder eloxieren


----------



## Bonvivant (24. November 2011)

@Herwig: Die Decals hast Du von AluTech? Und was für eine Rahmengröße hast Du?

@all: Wollte es nicht in die Galerie posten (Regel: Jeder Post ein Bild ), aber es hat hier noch kein Foto in Größe S und gar mit eingekürztem Sitzrohr?

In der Auswahl für den Fanes-Rahmen, auf der Alutech-Seite, sind das nicht schon neue Preise für die Lackierungen? Meine, das sah mal anders aus. (Ich liebäugel ohnehin von einer schwarz-elox Fanes mit orangenen Decals und orangenen Anbauteilen...Winterspinnereien???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (24. November 2011)

Herwig schrieb:


> @Wurzelmann:
> Ich habe mir gerade eine *Fanes in schwarz-grün, nur mit eloxierten Teilen* aufgebaut. Vielleicht helfen dir meine Erfahrungen weiter. Wenn dir übrigens der Sattel gefällt, ich würde ihn dir billig verkaufen da ich doch einen rein schwarzen montieren möchte.
> 
> *Details zum Aufbau findest du unter folgenden Link:*
> ...



Fein, fein. Fast schon ein wenig zuviel  Geht schon sehr in die Richtung vom Torque FRX Rockzone (optisch), das mich auch magisch anzieht. 

Aber an dem Sattel bin ich nicht interessiert. Da käme sich meine Kimme zu beobachtet vor


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. November 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @Herwig: Die Decals hast Du von AluTech? Und was für eine Rahmengröße hast Du?
> 
> @all: Wollte es nicht in die Galerie posten (Regel: Jeder Post ein Bild ), aber es hat hier noch kein Foto in Größe S und gar mit eingekürztem Sitzrohr?



Dann mal her mit dem Bild. Gekürztes Sattelrohr kannst du dir doch sicher gut vorstellen, einfach 20mm weniger.


----------



## Bonvivant (24. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit dem Bild


Soo gern würd ich


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. November 2011)

Hindert dich etwas? Nur her mit den Fragen.


----------



## Bonvivant (24. November 2011)

Ich glaube wir missverstehen uns  Ich hab es ja NOCH nicht.
Im Bikeboard hat's im Thread von Herwig solche Fotos, hab ich mittlerweile gefunden.

Also: Weitermachen  Ich geh jetzt 'ne Runde beiken.


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. November 2011)

Ne hab ich schon richtig verstanden, nur nicht den Hintergrund der Sattelrohr frage.

Die kurzen Stattelrohre sind nur bei custom und bei den Limited aufgetreten (also z.B. ein L mit M Sattelrohr) die jetztigen Chargen werden gegen Aufpreis um 2cm gekürzt, sehen also nicht großartig anders aus.


----------



## Herwig (24. November 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @Herwig: Die Decals hast Du von AluTech? Und was für eine Rahmengröße hast Du?
> 
> @all: Wollte es nicht in die Galerie posten (Regel: Jeder Post ein Bild ), aber es hat hier noch kein Foto in Größe S und gar mit eingekürztem Sitzrohr?



Ich habe mir von AluTech das Logo als Grafikdatei schicken lassen und bin damit vor Ort zu einem Grafikbüro, welche mir die Decals aus einer grünen Folie geschnitten haben. Ich hoffe die Decals werden bei langen Tragepassagen halten... mal schauen. Da ich 4 Stück Decals um 10 Euro bekommen habe, ist das zumindest kein finazielles Problem 

Mein Rahmen ist Größe M mit M Sattelrohr... siehe Excel Liste unter dem Link, den ich zuvor angegeben habe.

In diesem Thread gibs zumindest irgendwo zwei Fanes in S mit S Sattelrohr. Beide Rahmen sind Alu Raw.


----------



## Bonvivant (25. November 2011)

Danke für die Info, würde es ähnlich, nur mit orangenen Decals machen 
Hast Du denn schon lange Tragepassagen gemacht? Geht's (gut)? Ich hab jetzt so eine Rhombe als Unterrohrform, nicht angenehm zu tragen...

Finde den Umgangston hier sehr angenehm. Und beruhigend, wenn mensch aus anderen Threads anreist


----------



## Herwig (25. November 2011)

Ich habe noch keine längere Tragepassage mit dem Bike gemacht. Für dieses Wochenende schaut es aber danach aus. Nächste Woche weis ich mehr, denke ich.

Bei den Decals am Unterrohr mache ich mir eigentlich nur bei den feinen Streifen rund um den Pfeil Sorgen. Wenn das nicht hält, mache ich das Logo ohne diesen feinen Streifen. Schaut dann noch immer super aus, und sollte sicherlich halten.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. November 2011)

Was hat sich bei euch beim Aufbau bewährt?

Züge auf der Seite der Hebel ans Oberrohr oder einmal ums Steuerrohr.

Habt ihr Schalt und Umwerferzug unterm Trettlager mit Kabelbinder angebracht oder was anderes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (25. November 2011)

Beides geht ohne Probleme.

Am tretlager hab ich irgendwie auch kein Problem und hab nichts gemacht, könnte aber aber auch an den steifen Zughüllen liegen. Andere hatten da wohl das Problem, daß sich eventuell der Zug im Kettenblatt aufhängt, hier drin ist eine Lösung.


----------



## Piefke (25. November 2011)

Züge ums Steuerrohr und dann durch das Loch im vorderen Gusset.
Nur die Bremsleitung hab ich mit einem Kabelbinder an das Loch rangezogen, wollte die nicht entlüften müssen. Da im Winter eh DOT-Wechsel ansteht wird das dann "sauber" verlegt.
Unterm Tretlager habe ich einen Kabenbinder genommen, ich brauch ja die Löcher der ISCG-Aufnahme nicht.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. November 2011)

Ich habe unter dem Trettlager einen U-Klip lt Doku soll aber da der U Clip weg und ein Kabelbinder ran.

Hab auch gesehen,einig aben hier die G1 Zugführung mit den Kabelbindern, andere haben nun,wie auch ich die schraub Kabelführung im X-Format, die ich sehr stylisch finde.


----------



## der-gute (25. November 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Hast Du denn schon lange Tragepassagen gemacht? Geht's (gut)? Ich hab jetzt so eine Rhombe als Unterrohrform, nicht angenehm zu tragen...



Lässt sich tragen...





auch mit > 17 Kilo


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. November 2011)

Sind 1,9cm Hub ein guter Anfangswert für den Vivid in Sachen Sag oder darfs mehr sein?

Hoffe morgen kommt der endgültige LRS und die Züge,dann kann ich bald die Galerie bereichern.

@Ollo
von Welcher Vivid Anleitung redest du einige Seiten zuvor ? ich bekam keine und finde bei RS keine die auf den Air paßt.
Und du schriebst ja was von passenden Drücken.


----------



## der-gute (26. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Sind 1,9cm Hub ein guter Anfangswert für den Vivid in Sachen Sag oder darfs mehr sein?


Der Vivid hat doch am Hauptbehälter eine Sag-Anzeige...




Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Ollo
> von Welcher Vivid Anleitung redest du einige Seiten zuvor ? ich bekam keine und finde bei RS keine die auf den Air paßt.
> Und du schriebst ja was von passenden Drücken.



naja, ich würde den Hauptdruck vom Sag (im Stehen!!!) abhängig machen.
Dann mit Druckstufe und Zugstufe spielen anfangen...

mein Vivid Air wurde an ner langen Treppenpassage eingestellt. Freunde haben das Fahrwerk beobachtet und daraufhin ham wir die Regler gedreht.


----------



## ollo (26. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Sind 1,9cm Hub ein guter Anfangswert für den Vivid in Sachen Sag oder darfs mehr sein?
> 
> Hoffe morgen kommt der endgültige LRS und die Züge,dann kann ich bald die Galerie bereichern.
> 
> ...





wie viele Seiten ungefähr vorher  .......Du kannst die Anleitung vom Coil nehmen, für Druck / Zug- und Endzugstufe. 
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/rearsuspension/vivid/VIVID_PocketGuide.pdf

Beim SAG, wie der gute schon schrieb, je nach Einsatz im stehen (reiner Bergab betrieb) oder im Sitzen (mixed Betrieb) eingestellt ......19 mm sind ja gute 30%


----------



## Maxilainen (27. November 2011)

Ich möchte mir ein Enduro/Freerider light aufbauen und habe den Fanes Rahmen in die nähere Auswahl genommen. Da ich bisher nur Carbon-Marathon Bikes mit entsprechender Geometrie gefahren bin habe ich keine Erfahrungen im Enduro Bereich. 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen um wieviel cm man ein Enduro um Vergleich zum Marathonbike in etwa kürzer fährt? Also der Abstand zwischen Mitte Sattelstütze und Mitte Lenker.
Ich bin mit 1,68 erstens sehr klein und habe zudem noch einen im Verhältnis sehr kurzen Oberkörper, so dass die Oberrohrlänge je nach Hersteller selbst beim S Rahmen evtl. im Grenzbereich liegen könnte. 
Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich Euch dankbar .


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Servus, ich nochmal. Also ich werd die Fanes mit Größe XL bestellen, aber nen L Sitzrohr.
Zum Aufbau: Rahmen und Schwinge Schwarz Eloxal; Totem Solo Air  &  Vivid Air  &  Reverb;  nur bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ne Hammerschmidt dranbauen soll. Wiege 110kg und würd die Fr Version nehmen. Was meint ihr? Ich weiß die is teuer, aber wenn ich mir nochmal ein Bike zusammen baue dann wenigstens eins ohne Kompromisse. Bremsen hab ich noch Codes, dann mit Stahlflexleitung umgebaut.
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (27. November 2011)

würde an deiner stelle auf luft im fahrwerk vezichten


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Warum?


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. November 2011)

weil ich ungefähr in der gleichen gewichtsklasse fahre und der absoluten überzeugung bin das luft in der gewichtsklasse ab 95kg eine dermaßen miese perfomance bietet, daß du auch hardtail fahren kannst.


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Hatte in meinem Curare ne Marz. 66SL1 ATA und nen RP23 drin und die waren schon recht Okay, mir macht das Bergaufbiken ein wenig Bauchschmerzen. Jetzt schon nicht so ohne, aber mit Stahlfeder komplett? Baut mir denn der Jürgen die passenden Federn gleich ein oder soll ich das alles extra bestellen?


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Fährt denn nu einer die Hammerschmidt im Fanes oder lohnen sich die kosten nicht?
Hab nu im Forum einiges gelesen über HS, aber der eine sagt so, der andere so.
Ist wie bei jeder Diskusionsrunde,
Hab halt noch ne 2fach Truvativkurbel +Innenlager und KEFÜ rumliegen, aber HS würde mich schon interessieren


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. November 2011)

hab auch die hs fr im fanes, läuft super bin sehr zufrieden
federn mußt du dir selber besorgen

fahre den roco coil tst im fanes mit einer 550er, läuft erste sahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

wollte nen komplettes Sram Bike, sprich: Truvativ, Avid und Rock Shox.
Dann stell ich um und nehm Stahlfeder, wird sicher nen schwerer Bock wenns fertig is


----------



## onra1979 (27. November 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Servus, ich nochmal. Also ich werd die Fanes mit Größe XL bestellen, aber nen L Sitzrohr.


 
Hast Du bezüglich des kürzen Sitzrohr mal mit Jürgen gesprochen? Wenn ich Ihn bei meinem Probefahrtstermin richtig verstanden habe, dann sind diese "Sonderwünsche" für Ihn nicht mehr so einfach realisierbar. Bevor Du weiter planst würde ich Dir raten mit Ihm über Deine Pläne zu sprechen. Vielleicht erspart Dir das eine Enttäuschung.

Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Also auf der Website wirds noch angeboten die SitzrohrlÃ¤nge um 20mm zu kÃ¼rzen fÃ¼r 35â¬


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

ich muss eh noch nen Monat sparen und wenn ich die komplette Kohle zusammen hab dann ruf ich ihn an und besprech meinen Aufbauplan mit ihm. Wenn es nicht mehr geht mit dem kurzen Rohr und ich dann doch nen L Rahmen nehme, dann hab ich wahrscheinlich eh Pech und muss bis Mai warten weil alle Rahmen weg sind


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. November 2011)

Nur als Tip:
Ich habe einen M Rahmen und mit SL 82cm die Reverb gar nicht bis max 2cm raus gezogen.


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe sollte ich mit 1,87 @(schrittlänge weiß ich nicht) nen L Rahmen nehmen und das Sitzrohr so lassen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. November 2011)

Ja, mit ca 185cm fahre ich auch liebr den L Rahmen.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe sollte ich mit 1,87 @(schrittlänge weiß ich nicht) nen L Rahmen nehmen und das Sitzrohr so lassen?



ich bin 196cm und fahre XL
das XL ist zum Auszug der Reverb bei mir sogar grenzwertig - sie steckt mit viel Phantasie noch tief genug drin.
Dem gegenüber steht aber die Tatsache, das mir die maximale Versenkbarkeit beim XL Sitzrohr nicht tief genug ist - in sehr steilen Passagen schiebt der Sattel ziemlich nach vorne, wenn man da dann das Gleichgewicht verliert fliegt man über den Lenker!
Da würden mir die 20 mm weniger Sitzrohr sehr entgegen kommen.
Wobei ich dann ja weniger Fassung für die Sattelstütze hätte - daher hab ich das noch nicht gemacht.
Eine Thomson Elite in 27.2 mit Airwings Hülse kommt ca. 20 mm tiefer, als die Reverb. Der tiefere Sattel tut echt gut...wobei das nur meine Ersatzlösung ist. Ohne Reverb machts halt nur halb so viel spass ;-)

Ersatzlösung deshalb, da mir bei unserem letzten Bergtour-Wochenende die Reverb verreckt ist. Der Sattel lies sich mit den Knien verdrehen - unschön beim Umsetzen...

XL is ein echt langes Schlachtross - bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten sehr geil ;-) auch wegen des tiefen Tretlagers.
in Engen Kurven auch noch manövrierbar - aber halt n langes Holz...

L oder ein L Sitzrohr könnte ich wegen des Stützenauszuges nicht fahren
und Jü is da auch rigoros und höhlt mit stetem Tropfen meinen Idee-Stein, ein L zu testen...


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. November 2011)

Wenn es keinen mit gekürztem Sattelrohr mehr gibt,eher ja.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wenn es keinen mit gekürztem Sattelrohr mehr gibt,eher ja.



meinst du z.B. XL-Rahmen mit L Sitzrohr?
gibt es nur als Custom-Wunsch für ca. 400.- Aufpreis

Wenn du die normalen Sitzrohre um 20 mm eingekürzt meinst?
die gibt es weiterhin - überlege das ja mit meinem Rahmen machen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Okay, ich werd mir dann den L normal bestellen und schauen. Ich danke euch


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2011)

Brav! ;-)


----------



## imun (27. November 2011)

Warum? Weil ich auf euch höre und dem Jürgen unnötige Arbeit erspare?


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2011)

Ein Lob für alles!

;-)


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Danke 
Endlich auch mal ein Thread wo nicht blöde rumgepöbelt wird sondern sachlich drüber geschrieben


----------



## ollo (28. November 2011)

nur mal so und weil Montagmorgen ist......wenn ich eine Sattelstütze habe die ich nicht weit genug versenken kann, weil das Sitzrohr nicht "Tief" genug ist, was nützt mir dann ein kürzeres Sitzrohr  oder sprecht ihr hier über eine Sattelstütze die noch zwei cm weiter rein gehen würde, der Sattelklemmkopf aber schon auf dem Sitzrohr aufliegt und das verhindert  






das ist eine auf 37/35 cm /schräg) gekürzte 31,6 stütze, die 2 cm weniger am Sattelrohr wären da wo die Stützenklemme aufhört......wie weit bringen einen die 2 cm weniger ??  



@imun,

Fahrfertig liege ich um die 105 Kg und fahre Luftfederelemente, den Vivid der ganz hervorragend funktioniert und eine BOS die auch hervorragend funktioniert, hilft Dir jetzt nicht weiter weil es 1:1 Air vs. Coil steht  , aber zumindest bei dem Vivid würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Die Hammerschmidt Fahrer die ich kenne, haben sie irgendwann wieder abmontiert.


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Das ist schon schwierig zu entscheiden. Hammerschmidt zwecks wieder abbauen nach ner Zeit lese ich meistens. Und das will ich auch nicht. Aber 500â¬ weniger sind halt ein Wort.


----------



## Piefke (28. November 2011)

2fach mit Bash und Eigenbau-Kefü funzt bei mit hervorragend, da vermisse ich keine HS.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Ich bin auch nicht mehr vollends überzeugt von der Fomel "Coil besser als Luft". Mein Vivid Air schlägt sichoft genug besser als die Coil Lyrik, die muß ich schon gut pflegen und Ölen, damit sie mithält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (28. November 2011)

@Ollo
Das Problem besteht möglicherweise bei Reverb V1 Nutzern, die dann entweder zu hoch sitzen oder aber, da weiß ich nicht ob das mit der V1 machbar ist, ihre Reverb zu Si schicken müssen,um Spacer einbauen zu lassen.

Ich denke die Reverb erst voll auszufahren,um sie dann auf wunschhöhe zu drücken, ist auf Dauer nicht das Gelbe.

Appropos Gelb, ich müßte dann wohl bald mal Bilder machen,hoffe der LRS liegt heute vor der Tür.


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Man kann doch die Stützen auch kürzen. Oder sind eure schon gekürzt und lassen sich trotzdem nicht weit genug versenken?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Reverbs lassen sich nicht kürzen. Das Problem taucht vielleicht bei ganz langen Beinen auf, ansonsten ist das unbedenklich, ich hab da noch kein Problem entdeckt. Meine Reverb ist gerade mal 2cm ausgezogen und lang genug für die 90er Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist genauso weit ausgerieben wie andere Rahmen auch.


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Hab noch ne Ks I950 rumliegen und würde dann mit der erstmal probieren. Die kann ich glaube kürzen


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Wird aber, glaub ich, nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Piefke (28. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht mehr vollends überzeugt von der Fomel "Coil besser als Luft". Mein Vivid Air schlägt sichoft genug besser als die Coil Lyrik, die muß ich schon gut pflegen und Ölen, damit sie mithält.


Ich immer wieder, jetzt erst von Totem Solo Air auf 55 RCe ti gewechselt - geht deutlich besser. Bin auch echt froh, dass ich mich gegen die Lyrik coil entschieden hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Ja, es gibt aber genug Unterschiede zwischen Modellen Herstellern, Dämpfungssytemen und deren Auslegung.


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Also fährst du jetzt ne 55 und die is besser als SoloAir, und warum is die Lyrik Coil nich gut?


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Was willst du für die SoloAir haben und welche Farbe hat sie?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Keine Panik.Von "Lyrik Coil nicht gut" kann man jetzt nicht sprechen, die macht schon vieles richtig, aber der Hinterbau mit Vivid Air ist dann in einigen wenigen Fahrsituationen schon etwas besser.


----------



## Piefke (28. November 2011)

Die Totem ist schwarz und von 2009.
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass die Lyrik nicht gut ist, sie ist anders als eine 55.
Ich mag halt das fluffige Ansprechverhalten einer MZ, die jeden Kieseltein wegsaugt.
RS-Gabeln sind da etwas straffer, manchen sagen auch effektiver. Ich hab mich darüber auch mit dem Lord unterhalten. Ist halt auch Geschmackssache, was man mag. es sagt, eine MZ vergeutdet Federweg, ich meine, sie nutzt ihn besser aus.
Von daher passt mir eine 55 besser als eine Lyrik, bei anderen ist das genau umgedreht.


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. November 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Reverbs lassen sich nicht kürzen. Das Problem taucht vielleicht bei ganz langen Beinen auf, ansonsten ist das unbedenklich,




Du meinst kurze Beine, weil sonst sitzt du wie auf einem Schleifstein und kriegst die Füße nicht auf den Boden und auch nicht richtig auf die Pedale wenn den die Reverb ausgefahren ist und sie nicht tiefer in den Rahmen geht weil der silberne Ring eben an die Sattelklemme stößt.

@Imun
Wer einmal eine gute MZ hatte,wird nichts Anderes wollen.
Habe eien 2012er Solo Air ovn Jü bekommen, die geht out of the Box,besser als meine 150mm Revelation,die Fox36 Talas meiner ex, die 2 Step Lyrik und gefühlt nicht minder Geschmeidig als eine Coil U-Turn.

Ich bin auf den ersten Ritt kommendes WE gespannt.
Eine MZ 55 RC3 Evo Ti, steht aber noch auf der Anschaffungsliste, einfach weil sie für eine "Feder" endlich leicht und mit wieder erstarkter MZ Quali einfach einen Versuch wert ist.

Ich hatte mal eine MZ44 Tst2 und die war nach 100km,sehr fein,dabei nicht mal das topmodell.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Du meinst kurze Beine, weil sonst sitzt du wie auf einem Schleifstein und kriegst die Füße nicht auf den Boden und auch nicht richtig auf die Pedale wenn den die Reverb ausgefahren ist und sie nicht tiefer in den Rahmen geht weil der silberne Ring eben an die Sattelklemme stößt.



Ne, ich mein die Großen haben das Problem, weil sie für ihre Beinlänge auch lange Sattelstützen brauchen, die dann nicht mehr voll versenkt werden können, deswegen fahren hier die langen Jungs die 27er Sattelstützen(andere Marken höhren gleich bei Größe L auf). 
Affe auf dem Schleifstein ist auch eher ausgeschlossen, da bei der Fanes der Sattelrohrwinkel größer wird ab M. Die Sattelhöhe muß man schon in ausgefahrener Position auf Beinlänge zum Pedal einstellen, sonst machts keinen Sinn, ob man dann noch auf den Boden kommt ist ein allgemeines Problem von MTBs, ist aber für mich nicht so wichtig, hauptsache beim Fahren paßt es. Die silberne Schelle ist schon etwas groß(geht aber nutr in abgesenkter Position zu unseren Ungunsten), aber mit den 12,5cm Verstellbereich liegt man dann immer noch bei 17-18cm, was jetzt nicht elendig viel oder wenig ist, das hab ich mit ner normalen Sattelstütze doch auch immer an Auszug.


----------



## Michael140 (28. November 2011)

Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung (leider nicht mein eigenes fanes, aber ein fanes!) zur 55 ti raten. Meine Solo Air ist im extrem groben Untergrund sensationell. Aber bei schnellen Stücken mit Kieselsteinen, bremswellen ..... geht es voll auf die Unterarme. Da ist sie auch mit extrem wenig Druck, bretthart. Gerade auf Touren oder nach einigen tagenwäre plüschiger besser


----------



## Bonvivant (28. November 2011)

Würde jemand hier oder kennt jemand jemanden, der mir eine Probefahrt mit einer Fanes in S (zur Not M) im Ruhrgebiet ermöglichen würde? Oder mehr oder weniger entlang einer Strecke Zürich-Ruhrgebiet? Auch nur fürs nachdenken schon einmal vielen Dank.


----------



## ollo (28. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Ollo
> Das Problem besteht möglicherweise bei Reverb V1 Nutzern, die dann entweder zu hoch sitzen oder aber, da weiß ich nicht ob das mit der V1 machbar ist, ihre Reverb zu Si schicken müssen,um Spacer einbauen zu lassen.
> 
> Ich denke die Reverb erst voll auszufahren,um sie dann auf wunschhöhe zu drücken, ist auf Dauer nicht das Gelbe.
> ...





ah Ok .....bei einer absenkbaren Stütze sind 2 cm weniger schon was 


@imun

wenn die KS funktioniert Ok, neu würde ich keine kaufen, zumal KS das Fahrergewicht auf 95 Kg beschränkt hat und ich bin mir sicher das die anderen Hersteller das auch bald machen, da die stützen bei uns 0,1t zu viel Biegebelastung kriegen und dann rum zicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (28. November 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Meine Solo Air ist im extrem groben Untergrund sensationell. Aber bei schnellen Stücken mit Kieselsteinen, bremswellen ..... geht es voll auf die Unterarme.




das ist imho ne Dämpfungssache. Bei langsamer Fahrt ist meine Soloair ebenfalls super soft und genial, bei schneller Fahrt und Schlägen verhärtet sie aber spürbar und man hat das Gefühl einer straffen 140mm Gabel... bin immer noch auf der Suche nach ner MiCo DH Einheit, aber ich vermute viele andere auch


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. November 2011)

Ich hatte mal eine KS i950r, die hielt einen Tag, ich machte sie auf,sah was da drinn steckt und faßte direkt den Entschluß den Garantieaustausch ungenutzt direkt zu verkaufen.

Eine Reverb ist da doch solider gemacht und man kann sie selbst zerlegen wie man will, als auch wieder aufpumpen, bei der KS ist da Fehlanzeige, die Dichtungen haben den Namen nicht verdient und das Klemmen beim ersten ein oder ausfahren ist konstruktiv bedingt.

Die Gewichtsbeschränkung der KS ist weniger Biegebedingt,als eher Dichtungs und Druckbedingt, wie ich schrieb,haben die Dichtungen den namen nicht verdient, wenn man bei der KS ein paar mal sitzen bleibt wenn sie ausfahren soll, wandert die Luft an der dichtung vorbei und das wars dann mit der Absenkerei.
Passiert mit einer Reverb so nicht, kann auch nicht, hat halt richtige Dichtungen.

@Osti
Meine ist eine MiCo DH 170 2012,mit Boxxer Knöpscher....evtl daher so smooth,weil grundsätzlich und nicht nur dämpferseitig etwas optimiert.

@Piefke
Hat die 55 RC3 Evo Ti nun wirklich mech und Luft Vorspannung der titanfeder oder wie nun? Ich blick das nicht
Und hattest die mal auf der Waage?
BPO schreibt was von 2,160g, das wäre Lyrik solo air gewicht.


----------



## Piefke (28. November 2011)

@Vogelsberger:
Die 55 hat eine mechanische Federvorspannung und Luft-Vorspannung. Die angegeben Drücke im Manual sind aber fürn Popo, ich fahre derzeit unter dem Druck, der für 65 kg vorgegeben ist und wiege 95.
Auf der Waage hatte ich die nicht, aber gefühlsmäßig sollte die Angabe von MZ stimmen, die bei ca. 2400 g liegt.


----------



## Osti (28. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Osti
> Meine ist eine MiCo DH 170 2012,mit Boxxer Knöpscher....evtl daher so smooth,weil grundsätzlich und nicht nur dämpferseitig etwas optimiert.



ok, das verwundert mich umso mehr. Das lässt mich meine Tuning-Ambitionen dann noch mal überdenken


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Also die KS war nach ner Woche platt. Dann beim Service und seither läuft sie bis jetzt gute 500km ohne Probleme. Hab noch ein Jahr Garantie. Falls was sein sollte 
Was für ne SOLOAir bekommt man denn beim Jürgen? Sind das die 2011 oder schon 2012


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

Da steht was von 2012, kann durchaus sein, die werden schon seit Mitte des Jahres gebaut bei RS.


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Die haben doch Mission Control Dh, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Zur Totem, ich brauch ne weiße mit Tapered oder 1 1/8 für nen Kumpel, sollte nicht zu runtergeritten sein. Top Funktion natürlich und nicht zu teuer, wer hat eine?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. November 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Die haben doch Mission Control Dh, oder täusche ich mich?




die hier schon.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu...Dual-Air-DH-130-160mm-tapared-weiss::458.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (28. November 2011)

@osti
Ich hab auch eine 170 mm DH. Da sollte verhärten nicht mehr vorkommen. Ich muss die mal zum Lord schicken. Vielleicht stimmt ja das Öl nicht oder er kann die ls was verändern....


----------



## imun (28. November 2011)

Bei den Totems steht Mission Control oder Mission Control DH, kann ich mir jetzt aussuchen was ich will oder schickt der Jürgen was er liegen hat?


----------



## DerandereJan (29. November 2011)

Angezahlt!


----------



## Mitnick (30. November 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Angezahlt!



noch eine Fanes in Kreis Gießen


----------



## Bonvivant (30. November 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Würde jemand hier oder kennt jemand jemanden, der mir eine Probefahrt mit einer Fanes in S (zur Not M) im Ruhrgebiet ermöglichen würde? Oder mehr oder weniger entlang einer Strecke Zürich-Ruhrgebiet? Auch nur fürs nachdenken schon einmal vielen Dank.



Niemand?


----------



## imun (30. November 2011)

Schon Fanes im Schwarzwald unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. November 2011)

in Stuttgart...

hat jemand ne XTR 970 Kurbel am Fanes?

bei mir schleift die Kette an der Stinger Kettenführung, die  über ISCG geklemmt ist,
wenn die Kette aufm kleinen Kettenblatt is.

Wer fährt so ne Kurbel und wie hat ers gemacht?


----------



## DerandereJan (30. November 2011)

Mitnick schrieb:


> noch eine Fanes in Kreis Gießen






Kann ich mal sehen..... och büddeeeeee


----------



## MrEtnie (30. November 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Du meinst kurze Beine, weil sonst sitzt du wie auf einem Schleifstein und kriegst die Füße nicht auf den Boden und auch nicht richtig auf die Pedale wenn den die Reverb ausgefahren ist und sie nicht tiefer in den Rahmen geht weil der silberne Ring eben an die Sattelklemme stößt.


Huhu. Bin ja seit heute auch Fanesfahrer und wollte hier auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Reverb geben. Ich habe einen L-Rahmen ohne gekürztes Sattelrohr und bei meiner Reverb liegt der silberne Ring auch auf der Sattelklemme auf. Ich habe Schrittlänge 81cm und hatte das vorher anhand meines alten Rades vermessen. Passt so genau. Maximal ausgefahren ist es im Prinzip minimal zu hoch, aber gerade beim bergauf fahren passt das gut.

Sonst kurzes Fazit meines ersten Ausrittes: Wahnsinn, dass Teil!


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2011)

ui...

reicht dir die Versenkbarkeit dann in steilen Stücken?


----------



## mex racer (1. Dezember 2011)

@ der gute
Ich habe mein Fanes noch nicht, ist auf dem Weg ( heute ist es durch den Mexikanischen Zoll). Als meinem Intense 6.6 schleift die Kette auch. Die Stinger ist ueber Innenlager klemmt. Am fanes werde neue Stinger monntieren so wie du.

saludos


----------



## Wipp (1. Dezember 2011)

an alle...wir fahren einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Fanes...Piloten
eure Einsatzgewichte und Federhärten wüsste ich gerne.

danke schon mal


----------



## imun (1. Dezember 2011)

Interessiert mich auch mal. Hab hier was gehört von ca. 105kg mit ner 550`er Feder. Weiß nur nicht ob das reicht oder ob ich lieber die 600'er nehm


----------



## MrEtnie (1. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ui...
> 
> reicht dir die Versenkbarkeit dann in steilen Stücken?


Mir ja, sind ja 120mm. Bei meiner alten Sattelstütze habe ich nur maximal 80mm versenkt, ist also ne Verbesserung.


----------



## imun (1. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Fanes. Will endlich auch eine haben. Wenn doch nicht immer das Geld wäre


----------



## MrEtnie (1. Dezember 2011)

Ach und danke noch an Euch, für die guten Anregungen hier im Thread. Habe unter anderem die Lackschutzfolie dank eures Link bestellt, irgendwo vor ein paar Seiten. Die ist echt praktisch und lässt sich mit etwas Geschick sehr angenehm anbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

mex racer schrieb:


> @ der gute
> Ich habe mein Fanes noch nicht, ist auf dem Weg ( heute ist es durch den Mexikanischen Zoll). Als meinem Intense 6.6 schleift die Kette auch. Die Stinger ist ueber Innenlager klemmt. Am fanes werde neue Stinger monntieren so wie du.
> 
> saludos



es is ja nocht nur ein schleifen, die Kette reibt über die komplette Kontaktzeit mit dem kleinen KB an der Grundplatte...



MrEtnie schrieb:


> Mir ja, sind ja 120mm. Bei meiner alten Sattelstütze habe ich nur maximal 80mm versenkt, ist also ne Verbesserung.



kommst du dann problemlos mit den füssen flach auf den boden bzw. gut hinter den Sattel?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wow sehr hübsches Teil! Vielleicht noch die Lackschutzfolie an die Druckstrebe statt des zweiten Neoprenguards (nur unten und innen).

81cm schrittlänge sind schon was wenig, wenn du mit der Schelle auf dem Rahmen hängst. Ist halt die Frage, ob dir 2cm weitergeholfen hätten, das bringt ja dann bei einer Variostütze nur was, wenn du die auch mit Schnellspanner fährst und auch wieder verstellst.

dergute, hast du mal gemessen ob die Platte nicht etwas zu dick ist, hatte da schon exemplare, die 3mm aufwiesen?


----------



## ollo (1. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> es is ja nocht nur ein schleifen, die Kette reibt über die komplette Kontaktzeit mit dem kleinen KB an der Grundplatte...
> 
> 
> ....



ist das nicht Normal wenn Du die Einbaubreite über die Grundplatte vergrößerst ?? geht keine Befestigung über die ISCG Aufnahmen ??


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ist das nicht Normal wenn Du die Einbaubreite über die Grundplatte vergrößerst ?? geht keine Befestigung über die ISCG Aufnahmen ??



Ne, ist nicht so normal, deswegen wurde der ISCG Standard um 1,25mm nach innen versezt, aber die Kefü Hersteller alberna da mit der Plattenstärke rum, den Vogel hat Shaman abgeschossen mit fast 4mm.


----------



## ollo (1. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ne, ist nicht so normal, deswegen wurde der ISCG Standard um 1,25mm nach innen versezt, aber die Kefü Hersteller alberna da mit der Plattenstärke rum, den Vogel hat Shaman abgeschossen mit fast 4mm.




was Gruselig ...... es lebe die Toleranz, man wie gut das die keine Spaceshuttels bauen


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

die Stinger ist über ISCG angeschraubt.

wie siehts denn mit nem schmaleren kleinen KB an der XTR aus.

das originale XTR 970er Blatt in 22z is ja doch eher dick.

Stinger runterschleifen und schmaleres Blatt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde kettenblattseitig am Stinger anfangen, schmales Kettenblatt verändert nicht die Position der Kette auf den Zähnen.


----------



## Piefke (1. Dezember 2011)

Warum über überhaupt ne Stinger über ISCG angeschraubt???
Ein kleiner Aluwinkel an die Hinterbaustrebe geschraubt kombierniert mit der Rolle der Stinger und fertig - dürfte sogar leichter werden.


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

das machen wir demnächst wohl ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitnick (1. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Kann ich mal sehen..... och büddeeeeee



Befindet sich noch im Aufbau


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

ich vermiss meine Totem :-(


----------



## Piefke (1. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich vermiss meine Totem :-(


ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ollo (1. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich vermiss meine Totem :-(




ganz klar Du brauchst ein zweit Fanes......eines mit Lyrik und eines mit Totem....immer dieses Gejammer, gerade ne Lyrik verbaut und schon wird der Ex-Gabel hinterher geheult ... nee nee nee .....und die Lyrtem hat RS noch nicht gebaut


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

ich brauch ein Fanes Freeride!


----------



## ollo (1. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich brauch ein Fanes Freeride!




ah da weht der Wind also her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (1. Dezember 2011)

So, ich darf mich nun auch zum Club der Fanes Besitzer zählen - jetzt muss nur noch die Wartezeit überstanden werden ... 

Testbike vom Jürgen, war 4 Tage in Brixen im Einsatz - hoffentlich ohne allzu viele Macken .

Rahmenfarbe            Alu gebürstet
Dämpfer            Rock Shox Monarch RC3
Steuersatz        Acros AiSXE
Gabel            Rock Shox *Lyrik, Protone Tuned SoloAir 185mm*, tapered"
Vorbau            Alutech 60mm 10°
Lenker            Alutech FR/DH 760mm
Griffe            TwinWorks LockOn
Sattelklemme        Alutech QR
Sattelstütze        Rock Shox Reverb
Sattel            Velo
Schalthebel        SRAM X.7 2x10-fach
Schaltwerk        SRAM X.7 10-fach
Umwerfer            SRAM X.7 Kurbel           
SRAM X.7 2x10 26/39T
Innenlager        Truvativ GXP
Kette            SRAM PC1091
Kassette            SRAM PG1070 11-36T 10-fach
Bremsen Avid Elixir R 203/185mm
Laufräder        Alutech VR 1970Nabe/Alex Rim/Sapim          X-Ray/Alunippel,HR 1955 12x135/ MX-Felgen/Sapim 2.0
Bereifung        Schwalbe Fat Albert Front 2,4/ Muddy MrryRear 26x2.35 62-559

Die Kurbel wird durch eine* RaceFace Freeride 24/36* mit Bash ausgetauscht, der Monarch wird durch den *Vivid Air* ersetzt. Sonst werden noch ein paar Teile vom Remedy umgebaut, unter anderem ein 50mm Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau und der RaceFace Atlas FR Lenker. Die Laufräder werden auf jeden Fall übern Winter gefahren, mal schauen ob sich im Frühling was neues ergibt. 

Bilder folgen natürlich sobald es aufgebaut ist


----------



## Brausa (1. Dezember 2011)

Wipp schrieb:


> an alle...wir fahren einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Fanes...Piloten
> eure Einsatzgewichte und Federhärten wüsste ich gerne.
> 
> danke schon mal



78kg, 400lbs - DHX RC4 - entspricht genau dem TF Federrechner auf Einstellung Soft. Und so ist es auch. Für reinen Parkeinsatz wäre je nach Sprunghärte evtl. noch eine 450er zu testen, aber im Universaleinsatz reicht die 400er. Damit arbeitet der Hinterbau SAU-gut, geht auch bergauf gut da er nicht zu weit einsackt und verträgt auch Sprünge. Lediglich bei Stumpfen Sachen gehts dann etwas hart auf den Endpuffer (kann man schon mit Bunny-Hops testen). Zum Trail-Fahren für mich ideal. Die empfohlene 350er würde ich schon als sehr weich erachten....


----------



## lhampe (1. Dezember 2011)

@MrEtnie Am Kothen sieht man sich vielleicht mal, wenns wieder aufhört zu regnen.

Da gibt es schon mindestens 3 Fanes im Bergischen und 2 in der erweiterten Umgebung...

Kann man fast ein Fanes Local-Forum machen


----------



## Michael140 (1. Dezember 2011)

Die Idee mit dem treffen hatten wir schon mal. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## MrEtnie (2. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> kommst du dann problemlos mit den füssen flach auf den boden bzw. gut hinter den Sattel?



Wie meinst du das? Bei eingefahrener Stütze sicherlich, aber bei ausgefahrener Stütze natürlich nicht, wie auch bei meinem alten Bike nicht, aber zum Fuß abstellen beim Driften reichts.




Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wow sehr hübsches Teil! Vielleicht noch die Lackschutzfolie an die Druckstrebe statt des zweiten Neoprenguards (nur unten und innen).


Ist schon so, aber ich traue der Folie noch nicht so ganz. Hole mir vielleicht eine orangene und eine graue Neoprenguard, habe aber noch nicht so richtig geschaut. Aber hast recht, sieht mäßig aus. Bin da auch so ein Fan von "Eisdielen-Look". 
Oder vielleicht diplomatischer Optiknarr? ^^



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 81cm schrittlänge sind schon was wenig, wenn du mit der Schelle auf dem Rahmen hängst. Ist halt die Frage, ob dir 2cm weitergeholfen hätten, das bringt ja dann bei einer Variostütze nur was, wenn du die auch mit Schnellspanner fährst und auch wieder verstellst.


Hätte ich eh nicht gemacht, hält nur ca. 1cm tiefer versenkt, weil sie dann voll ausgefahren absolut perfekt und nicht nur fast perfekt gepasst hätte. 




lhampe schrieb:


> @MrEtnie Am Kothen sieht man sich vielleicht mal, wenns wieder aufhört zu regnen.
> 
> Da gibt es schon mindestens 3 Fanes im Bergischen und 2 in der erweiterten Umgebung...
> 
> Kann man fast ein Fanes Local-Forum machen


Cool, kann man echt mal local Meeting machen. Und ja, das mit dem Regen stimmt. BTW: Kennst du vielleicht den Propain Werksfahrer aus Wuppertal? Habe den letztens in Der Nähe von Orth getroffen, aber vercheckt zu fragen, ob er auch hier im IBC rumhängt. Just asking.


----------



## goshawk (2. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Gabel            Rock Shox *Lyrik, Protone Tuned SoloAir 185mm*, tapered"



bitte erklär mir mal warum deine lyrik 185mm hat, standart ist doch 170....?
ist der kit von stahlfeder auf luft, oder gibt es noch einen anderen kit...?

mfg rené


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Dezember 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> bitte erklär mir mal warum deine lyrik 185mm hat, standart ist doch 170....?
> ist der kit von stahlfeder auf luft, oder gibt es noch einen anderen kit...?
> 
> mfg rené




Das ist eine Spezial Alutech/Jü Edition,ohne Witz, hat er mir auch angeboten gehabt. 
Halte mich aber lieber an den Standard, falls man Sie verkaufen will.
Den was der Bauer nicht kennt, käuft er halt nicht, sprich im BM Gabel schwer Abnehmer finden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Dezember 2011)

Der war gut, Protone hat sich schon bewährt und ne getrennte Positiv und neg Kammer ist schon was Feines.


----------



## Michael140 (2. Dezember 2011)

Was ist der vorteil dabei?


----------



## ibislover (2. Dezember 2011)

die einstellbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Dezember 2011)

Eine etwas fummligere Einstellung

Die Soloair kann man halt auf sein Gewicht einstellen, die Dual air neg Kammer ist dann der Antagonist, also je nachdem wie es abgestimmt ist, kann man die sensibilität und das Losbrechmoment der Luftgabel anpassen, bei gleicher Gewichtsersparniss zur Coil.

Da es die Lyrik nicht so häufig in der Version gibt, wäre mir sie im Bikemarkt eher noch mehr Wert.


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Der war gut, Protone hat sich schon bewährt und ne getrennte Positiv und neg Kammer ist schon was Feines.



Das ist korrekt, nur der Standardkäufer kann das Teil eben nicht zu Si zum Service schicken, ist halt nicht orginal.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, nur der Standardkäufer kann das Teil eben nicht zu Si zum Service schicken, ist halt nicht orginal.


bei RS kann man den Service gut selbst machen, ist kein Hexenwerk und i.d.R an einem Abend erledigt
weitere Vorteile: man weiß was alles tatsächlich gemacht wurde, kann selbst mit dem Öl bzw der Viskosität spielen und lernt auch noch was zur Funktion seiner Gabel


----------



## MrEtnie (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin so ein Troll. Habe heute 2 h versucht meine X.9 10-Fach besser einzustellen und erst später mal die Anleitung kosultiert. Zeitverschwendung hoch zehn. Hab's komplett falsch angegangen. Jetzt morgen nach Anleitung, wird das wohl sehr schnell gehen. Habe auch hier im IBC eine Hilfestellung gefunden, die genau das gleiche sagt wie die Anleitung.
Das man aber auch immer alles besser wissen muss und ja nicht ins Büchlein schauen will. Grml.

BTW: Die Protone hatte mir der Jü auch angeboten, falls meine Totem nicht aus Italien gekommen wäre. Ist sie aber!


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei RS kann man den Service gut selbst machen, ist kein Hexenwerk und i.d.R an einem Abend erledigt
> weitere Vorteile: man weiß was alles tatsächlich gemacht wurde, kann selbst mit dem Öl bzw der Viskosität spielen und lernt auch noch was zur Funktion seiner Gabel



Hab ich Standardkäufer geschrieben oder handwerklich geschickter Käufer? 
Allerdings Ersatzdichtungen für Protone, da gehts schon los mit der sucher und Meßerei....alles doch mehr Aufwand als einfach das Lyrik Kit zu ordern.


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja hast ja recht, aber Dichtungen sind eher selten Umfang einer Gewährleistung. 
Und als ich einen DIchtungsdeffekt bei der Lyrik hatte, hätte sich einschicken null gelohnt, die selbst zu besorgen war günstiger als das Porto (20cent), die Hardware geht ja zum Glück nicht ganz so fix kaputt.

Ersatzteile für die Protone Dinger sollten nicht so das Problem sein, Jü ist der Deutschlandvertrieb.
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Protone-Components/Air-Kit-Ersatzteile:::54_66.html



Übrigens Vogelsberger, sehr schönes Rad, dieses Fanes 2 Design gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Dezember 2011)

Du hast recht, aber hab ich was von Garantie geschrieben?

Der Standardkäufer ist keiner der Ahnung von irgendwas hat und die Gabel als Defekt einschickt weil der Dust Whiper rausfloppt.

Genauso wird der die Gabel zum jährlichen Service schicken,weil er Angst um Garantieverlust hat und den VK löchern wie es den mit Garantie aussieht,weil da kein Standard verbaut ist.....so ist es ja schon wenn man eine von MoCo auf MiCo umgebaute Lyrik verkauft.

Es bleibt ein gutes aber eher für Fortgeschrittene-Experten taugliches Gäbelschen.

So und ich sattel mal die Hühner zur Jungernfahrt,auch wenn das Wetter besch... ist


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab doch schon geschrieben, daß du richtig liegst, ich hab auch nichts von Grantie geschrieben (freiwilligkeit) sondern Gewährleistung. 
Ich vergess halt manchmal, daß das für einige noch wichtig ist, bin da eher wie bjoern_U.
Für die Kosten eines Services kriegt man schon ne ganze Menge neue Ersatzteile, da lohnt es sich theoretisch zu warten, bis was defekt ist. Tuner machen nen simplen Ölwechsel auch recht günstig und  eine simple geschichten wie Casting pflege sollte man lieber selber können, das erhöht die Anzahl der Wartungsintervalle, weil EInschicken doch eine hohe Hürde ist.


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Dezember 2011)

Entjungfert.....das mit 2 Wochen Pause, im Sauregen und absolut unwohl fühlend.

Nur entweder verwechsel ich was oder ich war nur 2 Minuten langsamer als meine Top zeit....muß ich morgen mal die Black Box interviewen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Entjungfert.....das mit 2 Wochen Pause, im Sauregen und absolut unwohl fühlend.
> 
> Nur entweder verwechsel ich was oder ich war nur 2 Minuten langsamer als meine Top zeit....muß ich morgen mal die Black Box interviewen





scheint so als hättest Du Spaß gehabt


----------



## MrEtnie (5. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> scheint so als hättest Du Spaß gehabt



So kommt mir das auch vor. Das Rad ist halt ein Terminator!


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man mit dem Gedanken los fährt das der bock 2-3 kg schwerer als das vorige 301 ist und daher alles langsamer geht, man dann aber merkt das es doch sogar besser vorwärts geht....

Wenn das Wetter und meine Kondi besser gewesen wären,noch mehr ,aber das spornt wieder mehr an.


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wenn man mit dem Gedanken los fährt das der bock 2-3 kg schwerer als das vorige 301 ist und daher alles langsamer geht, man dann aber merkt das es doch sogar besser vorwärts geht....
> 
> Wenn das Wetter und meine Kondi besser gewesen wären,noch mehr ,aber das spornt wieder mehr an.





 ja jaaaaa......gab es da nicht mal einen Film zu...."Zeit des Erwachens"....was nicht alles so überbewertet wird  


Wie gut das Gewichtsmäßig immer noch was geht bei der Fanes, aber  auch so ein verdammt schnelles Rad......so langsam Trudeln hier noch ein paar "da war ich schon immer Scharf drauf " Teile ein 


@MrEtnie

eine Verführerin im Wolfspelz 

......aber 

 geht auch 


.


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Grad mein Fanes geliefert bekommen, aber in Einzelteilen ...
Ich brauch eure Hilfe beim Aufbau  .

Falls ich nicht weiterkommen sollte, wird gepostet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Achja , handelt es sich um die gekürzte Sitzrohrversion ?


----------



## M8184 (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Grad mein Fanes geliefert bekommen, aber in Einzelteilen ...
> Ich brauch eure Hilfe beim Aufbau  .
> 
> Falls ich nicht weiterkommen sollte, wird gepostet
> ...


 

Wolltest du es nicht in Einzelteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Grad mein Fanes geliefert bekommen, aber in Einzelteilen ...
> Ich brauch eure Hilfe beim Aufbau  .
> 
> Falls ich nicht weiterkommen sollte, wird gepostet
> ...



Dat schaffste schon. Ich habe auch bloß zweieinhalb Tage gebraucht... 

@ollo: Das ist war. Böses Mädschen, die süße Fanes.


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Mir wurde per Telefon gesagt, dass es bis auf Räder, Lenker und Sattelstütze aufgebaut sei (wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht im Stich lässt ... ) . Jetzt sind halt Schaltwerk und Gabel nicht eingebaut, ist ja nichts schlimmes.


----------



## M8184 (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Mir wurde per Telefon gesagt, dass es bis auf Räder, Lenker und Sattelstütze aufgebaut sei (wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht im Stich lässt ... ) . Jetzt sind halt Schaltwerk und Gabel nicht eingebaut, ist ja nichts schlimmes.


 

Was stand bei deinem Auftrag für ein Versand? 

Ich frage nur interessehalber weil ich meins auf keinen Fall nicht komplett Montiert haben will, und ich will den Jü nicht unnötig nerven


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

1 1 00499 Fanes Enduro Komplettbike Gr. L - Sitzrohr um 20mm
eingekuÌrzt
Rahmendekor Schwarz
2 1 DÃ¤mpfer Vivid Air 
3 1 Deutsche Post (Versand nach DE: (1 x 25 kg).

Eine VersandbestÃ¤tigung hab ich nicht seperat bekommen, war aber enorm schnell hier : Mittwoch Geld Ã¼berwiesen, Montag angekommen


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Mir wurde per Telefon gesagt, dass es bis auf Räder, Lenker und Sattelstütze aufgebaut sei (wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht im Stich lässt ... ) . Jetzt sind halt Schaltwerk und Gabel nicht eingebaut, ist ja nichts schlimmes.




ach wie schön, das wird spannend heute Abend und so wie es aussieht ist nicht mehr allzu viel zu tun ....... 

Es liegt doch auch eine Bedienungsanleitung bei und ansonsten wartet die Meute schon Dir weiter zu Helfen.... 

Sattelrohr sieht sehr ungekürzt aus.


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Bedienungsanleitung liegt leider keine dabei  ... Und ich ärger mich hier gerade mit dem Kettenschloss rum -.-


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> ........
> 
> @ollo: Das ist war. Böses Mädschen, die süße Fanes.




fast so verrucht wie die Zarte Französin ....(BOS Deville)


----------



## M8184 (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> 1 1 00499 Fanes Enduro Komplettbike Gr. L - Sitzrohr um 20mm
> eingekuÌrzt
> Rahmendekor Schwarz
> 2 1 DÃ¤mpfer Vivid Air
> ...


 
Ok bei mir steht:

17 1 DHL Komplettbikeversand - Inland
 
Dannsollte das eigentlich passen hoffe ich mal


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wenn man mit dem Gedanken los fährt das der bock 2-3 kg schwerer als das vorige 301 ist und daher alles langsamer geht, man dann aber merkt das es doch sogar besser vorwärts geht....
> 
> Wenn das Wetter und meine Kondi besser gewesen wären,noch mehr ,aber das spornt wieder mehr an.



sorry, aber in dieser pauschalisierten Form ist das Unsinn. Klar beim gemütlichen Fahren fällt das Gewicht nicht weiter negativ auf. Wenn man aber zügig (nahe am Limit) unterwegs ist sind die Unterschiede signifikant größer. Und nicht nur beim beschleunigen und Energieverbrauch sondern auch das Handling eines leichteren Rades ist besser.

Beim gemütlichen Cruisen kann man das Gewicht sicher vernachlässigen. In wieweit das für den einzelnen wichtig ist, steht doch auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Dezember 2011)

oh mann, bitte nicht...

Hey thegood, glückwunsch zum neuen Fahrrad.
Schätze mal, daß die Gabel da nicht stehend in den Karton gepaßt hat und das Schaltwerk nicht den tiefsten Punkt des Ganzen spielen sollte, sowas ist gerne mal blöd bei Versand.

Hier noch ein pdf, falls noch Fragen auftreten sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (5. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> oh mann, bitte nicht...


Dem schliesse ich mich an...


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke 

Fanes soweit fertig, nur leider hat das Kettenschloss meine Öffnungsversuche nicht überlebt , was dazu geführt hat, dass die Kette nun zu kurz ist. Also morgen zum Händler. Müsste ich sowieso hin, da mein Werkzeug hier ( Minitool *hust* ) nicht ausreicht um die Kurbel auszutauschen - bzw. ich hab noch nie ne Kurbel gewechselt, geht das auch ohne weiteres Werkzeug ?


----------



## mex racer (5. Dezember 2011)

Meins ist endlich angekommen heute abend wirds aufgebaut und gibts fotos


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Dezember 2011)

Uiii die erste Fanes auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent, ich bin begeistert!

thegood, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, braucht man doch für die Demonatge nur einen 8mm Inbus.


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich an...




ja , lass es vorbei ziehen und eingehen 


@thegood

was willste denn tauschen an der Kurbel ??? nur die Kurbel oder auch das Innenlager. Für nur die Kurbel braucht es einen großen 8 Inbus wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die Bremsseitige Kurbel zieht sich dann von alleine von der Achse, während Du die Schraube drehst.

und hier  das PDF nicht ganz so zerfleddert  # 3762 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249&page=151


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Kurbel und Innenlager


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

ne Razze Fatze Kurbel nicht schlecht uuuuund was fehlt jetzt an Werkzeug der Inbus oder der Innenlagerschlüssel ???


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Beides 

Edit:

Fährt jemand von euch die Protone 185mm Lyrik ? Wenn ja, wieviel PSI habt ihr reingemacht ? Und wie habt ihr die Highspeed/ Lowspeed Compression eingestellt ?


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Beides




och nö, wieder ein Biker mit Uhrmacherwerkstatt Ausrüstung 




Falls es Dich mal in den Baumarkt zieht, 8er Inbus auf den Einkaufszettel oder nimm gleich ein Inbuskomplettset unten mit Kugelköpfen und den Innenlagerschlüssel von Pedros (den gibt es aber nicht im Heimwerker Verzweifelungs Land) ......, falls die Überlegung zur Localschrauber Unabhängigkeitserklärung mal fallen sollte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Inwieweit verkraftet das Fanes Bikeparkeinsätze?
Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Aufbau mit Hammerschmidt, 180 Totem Coil und Roco Coil TST. 
Einsatzbereich sollte Endorutouren,aber auch Bikepark sein, außerdem die lokale DH/Freeride-Strecke, welche keinen Lift hat. Ist das Fanes die Eierlegendevollmilchsau?

Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,80m empfehlen. Passt M?


Gruß

Benny


----------



## yooogii (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> 1 1 00499 Fanes Enduro Komplettbike Gr. L - Sitzrohr um 20mm
> eingekuÌrzt
> Rahmendekor Schwarz
> 2 1 DÃ¤mpfer Vivid Air
> ...





Wieso ist auf dem Foto ein Monarch Plus (nicht einmal der RC3?!) und oben steht Vivid Air?!


----------



## Piefke (5. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Inwieweit verkraftet das Fanes Bikeparkeinsätze?
> Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Aufbau mit Hammerschmidt, 180 Totem Coil und Roco Coil TST.
> Einsatzbereich sollte Endorutouren,aber auch Bikepark sein, außerdem die lokale DH/Freeride-Strecke, welche keinen Lift hat. Ist das Fanes die Eierlegendevollmilchsau?
> 
> Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,80m empfehlen. Passt M?


Bikepark hin und wieder ist schon OK.
Ich hab auch ne Coil-Fanes, aber mit 55.#
M kann passen, außer wenn du ehr große Rahmen magst.
Ich bin 1,78 und mir passt M.


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir einen Vivid Air dazu bestellt, den hat Jürgen aber vergessen zu liefern - sollte die nächsten Tage da sein  .



> och nö, wieder ein Biker mit Uhrmacherwerkstatt Ausrüstung



Eigentlich bin ich besser ausgerüstet, sogar mit Montageständer und Drehmomentschlüssel - liegt aber alles nicht hier in meiner Studentenwohnung


----------



## thegood (5. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Inwieweit verkraftet das Fanes Bikeparkeinsätze?
> Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Aufbau mit Hammerschmidt, 180 Totem Coil und Roco Coil TST.
> Einsatzbereich sollte Endorutouren,aber auch Bikepark sein, außerdem die lokale DH/Freeride-Strecke, welche keinen Lift hat. Ist das Fanes die Eierlegendevollmilchsau?
> 
> ...



Ich bin ungefähr gleich groß (1,81), bin davor ein Trek Remedy in 18,5 gefahren und hab jetzt eins in L bestellt. Kann die nächsten Tage mal was zur Größe schreiben


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> ............
> 
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich besser ausgerüstet, sogar mit Montageständer und Drehmomentschlüssel - liegt aber alles nicht hier in meiner Studentenwohnung




na dann schweig ich mal, bevor noch Hebebühne, CNC Fräse und Plasmaschneider aufgelistet werden 



@psycho82

M ist Theoretisch über die Grenze von 178, also ein L.....jetzt kommen aber die persönlichen Vorlieben . Die Frage der Fragen lässt sich nur durch Fahren beantworten. Offiziell ist die Fanes ein Enduro und kein Bikeparkgerät, heißt also, es wird solange gut gehen wie es gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (5. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> M ist Theoretisch über die Grenze von 178, also ein L.....jetzt kommen aber die persönlichen Vorlieben




ich würdemal die Geo-Daten, v.a. die Oberrohrlänge mit anderen Rädern vergleichen. Ich bin 1,82m und mir passt M sowas von perfekt. Da ich Zb schon 3-4 andere Räder mit 580er Oberrohr hatte, wusste ich dass das ziemlich genau hinhaut und so ist es auch.


----------



## psycho82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bikepark hin und wieder ist schon OK.
> Ich hab auch ne Coil-Fanes, aber mit 55.#
> M kann passen, außer wenn du ehr große Rahmen magst.
> Ich bin 1,78 und mir passt M.





ollo schrieb:


> na dann schweig ich mal, bevor noch Hebebühne, CNC Fräse und Plasmaschneider aufgelistet werden
> 
> @psycho82
> 
> M ist Theoretisch über die Grenze von 178, also ein L.....jetzt kommen aber die persönlichen Vorlieben . Die Frage der Fragen lässt sich nur durch Fahren beantworten. Offiziell ist die Fanes ein Enduro und kein Bikeparkgerät, heißt also, es wird solange gut gehen wie es gut geht




@Piefke und olle
Danke für eure Antworten, tendenziell mag ich kleine verspielte Rahmen. 
Probefahrt ist eh immer Pflicht, habe  auch schon eine Suchanzeige hier im Forum aufgegeben, vieleicht meldet sich ja jemand.

Ist das Fanes wirklich so rein endurolastig? Hab noch ein AM + für gröberer Touren und hätte schon gerne eine Steigerung in Richtung bergabtauglicher Freeridelight, welches sich noch bergauf treten lässt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## pisskopp (5. Dezember 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ich würdemal die Geo-Daten, v.a. die Oberrohrlänge mit anderen Rädern vergleichen. Ich bin 1,82m und mir passt M sowas von perfekt. Da ich Zb schon 3-4 andere Räder mit 580er Oberrohr hatte, wusste ich dass das ziemlich genau hinhaut und so ist es auch.




Vorbaulänge?


----------



## psycho82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> ich würdemal die Geo-Daten, v.a. die Oberrohrlänge mit anderen Rädern vergleichen. Ich bin 1,82m und mir passt M sowas von perfekt. Da ich Zb schon 3-4 andere Räder mit 580er Oberrohr hatte, wusste ich dass das ziemlich genau hinhaut und so ist es auch.



Meine anderen Räder haben 58cm bis 59,5 cm. Allerdings je nach Einsatzzweck auch Vorbauten zwischen 70mm und 110mm
Also Probefahrt muss schon sein. Wobei ich denke dass meine Vorliebe der M rahmen sein wird, aber mal sehen...

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Osti (5. Dezember 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge?



60mm


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte ein L mit 50mm Vorbau in BN.


----------



## mex racer (6. Dezember 2011)

so meins soweit zusammengebaut 



fehlt nur noch Umwerfer und Daempfer einstellen.
Hab ihr mir ein grundset up fuer den vivid air bei 92kg?


----------



## ollo (6. Dezember 2011)

ein Frühaufsteherfotoknipser 

Glückwunsch zur "Geburt" sieht gut aus, viel Spaß mit der Lady .....weit weg von zu hause  

Nimm für das Grundsetup die Anleitung von Rock Shox für den COIL, alles andere ist ran tasten (ich fahre die Beginning Zugstufe z.B ganz offen, den Rest wie in der Anleitung) 

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/rearsuspension/vivid/VIVID_PocketGuide.pdf


wenn sich das PDF nicht richtig öffnet, einfach noch mal Seitenansicht klicken


----------



## Zara Bernard (6. Dezember 2011)

Wer ist denn ca 177cm mit 83er SL und fährt ein L?

Die 580mm Oberrohrlänge beim M sind schon sehr kurz.
Das Torque hat auch 580 in M. War mir zu beengt.
Die 593 beim 301 sind ok. Mit 40mm Vorbau aber auch schon zu kurz.
Da wären doch die 600 beim L Fanes genau richtig.

Steht ihr wirklich im Rad bei M? Ist nicht der Schwerpunkt da schon zu weit vorn mit kurzem Vorbau?


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

genau das is auch mein Problem bei nem zu kurzen Rad...

Ok, ich bin auch 1.96 groß ;-)

dieses unbehagliche Gefühl auf nem kürzeren Rad hat mir meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch beschert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

kann mir eigentlich jemand diesen Preis erklären?

Fanes 1399.- klickste
RAHMEN FANES ENDURO, E2, SMALL (im Lagerverkauf): 1547,90 klickste

Edith: ich hab den oberen mal so konfiguriert, wie der untere is...das passt dann.
Wobei jetzt aber "Ab 1399.-" nicht mehr stimmt, da es Raw nicht mehr gibt.
der Rahmen kostet nun mindestens 1448.-


----------



## ollo (6. Dezember 2011)

na dann mal schnell eine Info an den jü, nicht das ihm da einer mit Preisabgabenverordnung kommt


----------



## thegood (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann spricht doch nichts gegen das L mit gekürztem Sitzrohr.
Ich habe mich auch aufgrund der Oberrohrlänge für das L entschieden.

Bilder gibts morgen, hoffentlich mit gekürztem Sitzrohr . Der Fahrradshop wollte mir - Haftung ... - es erst nicht kürzen, nun muss der Chef gefragt werden. Und das obwohl ich ihnen die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis vom Jürgen gezeigt habe.



Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Wer ist denn ca 177cm mit 83er SL und fährt ein L?
> 
> Die 580mm Oberrohrlänge beim M sind schon sehr kurz.
> Das Torque hat auch 580 in M. War mir zu beengt.
> ...


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

wenn dir der shop das Rohr kürzt, wer macht dann den klemmschlitz länger?


----------



## thegood (6. Dezember 2011)

Auch der Shop, Loch rein und aussägen ;D


----------



## pisskopp (6. Dezember 2011)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Wer ist denn ca 177cm mit 83er SL und fährt ein L?
> 
> Die 580mm Oberrohrlänge beim M sind schon sehr kurz.
> Das Torque hat auch 580 in M. War mir zu beengt.
> ...




178cm , Grösse M, mit nem 65er Vorbau, 0grad und 1 Spacer, mit ner talas 180. Radstand auf Mitte.
Passt jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## pisskopp (6. Dezember 2011)

Marke, Modell	Lenkwinkel	Sitzwinkel	Oberrohrlänge	Tretlagerhöhe	Radstand	Hinterbaulänge	Sitzrohrhöhe	Standhöhe	Steuerrohr
Fusion Freak	68	73	580	360	1092	424	460		130
Intense Socom	66.5		584	358	1150	438	425	737	117.5
Intense UZZI VP	66	71.5-73	584	349-368	1136 - 1168	432 - 444.5	444.5		127
Votec VSR	64.3	73	585	344	1188	440	435		132
Alutech Vanes M	66.5	74	580	354	1147	427 - 440	430	733	127
Alutech Vanes L	66.5	74	600	354	1178.4	427 - 440	500	755	127
Rotwild RE1	66	75	580	350	1160	438	440	725	120
Nicolai HeliusAFR	66.8	73	588	356	1138	431	450		125
Nicolai Helius AM	66.5	73.2	585	352	1148	429	460	762	125
SX-Trail	65.5	70.5	594	356	1177	419		734	112
YT-noton	66	73	600	363	1154	425	430		
Froggy 518	66	71	585	359	1150	438			120
trekScratch (L 19.5)	65.7	74.7	574	367	1168	439	450	781	120
Torque Alpinist	66	72.6	581	353	1141	425	440	751	135
Laidville 601	65	73	585	356	1180	440	420		120


----------



## mex racer (6. Dezember 2011)

@ olle danke fuer den Tip

Ich habe noch ne frae wegen der Zugverlegung Lagergehause. Da ist zuganschlag, ist der fuer den Umwerfer? koennt ihr mir ein paar Bilder schicken? Ich glaube ich habe den Zug fuer Schlatwerk zu kurz gemacht. 

Hoffentlich kommt heute mein Umwerfer damit ich morgen fruh es mal probieren kann. Und am Wochenende gibt den mal richtige schoene Fotos aus Mexico..

saludos


----------



## thegood (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder, morgen gibts bessere 
















Wie habt ihr die Reverb Leitung hinten befestigt ? Gibts eine elegantere Lösung als Kabelbinder ? Sattel muss auch nochmal neu montiert werden, wenn ich das grad so seh 

Am WE werden noch Lenker und Vorbau getauscht und DMR Vault montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus, als Leitungshalter würde ich den "Trichter" von Rockshox nehmen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8145340&postcount=413

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?suchstring=rock+reverb&search=1


----------



## MrEtnie (6. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, als Leitungshalter würde ich den "Trichter" von Rockshox nehmen.



Und vielleicht die Leitung unter dem Oberrohr durchlegen. So klappt es bei mir auf jeden Fall etwas besser, mit dem Trichter. Dann allerdings auf Scheuerstellen achten, falls relevant.


----------



## psycho82 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Sattelstützenmaß ist 31,6mm, oder?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (6. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Ist das Fanes wirklich so rein endurolastig?


Nein, das würde ich nicht so sagen. Die Fanes steht meiner Wildsau (mit 66 RC3 ti) in der Abfahrt kaum nach. Dafür geht die Fanes bergauf deutlich besser. Wenn ich mich für eines der beiden entscheiden müsste, würde ich die Fanes nehmen.


psycho82 schrieb:


> Das Sattelstützenmaß ist 31,6mm, oder?


Ja.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, als Leitungshalter würde ich den "Trichter" von Rockshox nehmen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8145340&postcount=413
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?suchstring=rock+reverb&search=1





Alter Schwede. &,90  für nen Spritzgußteil. Wie gut, dass ich solche Sachen selber fertigen kann (aus Carbon)


----------



## thegood (6. Dezember 2011)

yooogii schrieb:


> Wieso ist auf dem Foto ein Monarch Plus (nicht einmal der RC3?!) und oben steht Vivid Air?!



Was meintest du eigentlich mit nicht einmal RC3 ? Auf dem DÃ¤mpfer steht RC3, sowie auf der Verkaufsanzeige vom JÃ¼rgen.



> Alter Schwede. &,90 â¬ fÃ¼r nen SpritzguÃteil. Wie gut, dass ich solche Sachen selber fertigen kann (aus Carbon)



fertigst du auch welche auf "Bestellung " ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (6. Dezember 2011)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Wer ist denn ca 177cm mit 83er SL und fährt ein L?
> 
> Die 580mm Oberrohrlänge beim M sind schon sehr kurz.
> Das Torque hat auch 580 in M. War mir zu beengt.
> ...



also ich bin auch 177 mit SL 82 und mir gefiel das M bei ausgiebiger Testfahrt sehr gut. Der Besitzer war soger etwas größer als ich und ihm passte es auch noch. Er hatte ein 50er Vorbau dran. ich hab mich keineswegs unwohl gefühlt obwwohl mein S Enduro 591mm Oberrohr hat mit 80er Vorbau.
Hab jetzt auch das M bestellt...i gfrei mi so!!!


----------



## psycho82 (6. Dezember 2011)

@Piefke

Besten Dank!


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Reverb Leitung hinten befestigt ? Gibt ne elegantere Lösung als Kabelbinder ?


Is zwar kein Fanes aber die Lösung is von mir Findes es raus und viel spaß beim Kopieren


----------



## MrEtnie (7. Dezember 2011)

@thegood & bikefun2009: Genauso meinte ich das mit Meiner Beschreibung. Schön, dass du direkt ein Foto parat hast. 

@slash-sash: Aus Carbon? Autoklav im Keller?

@piefke: Bin schon so scharf in besserem Klima die Abfahrtstauglichkeit des Babys zu testen!

@all: sagt mal, müsstet ihr eigentlich auch das Schaltwerk mit Unterlegscheiben unterfüttern, wie es in der Anleitung steht? Ich dachte, dass dieses Problem vielleicht beim Fanes E2 behoben sei, doch mein X.9 Schaltwerk kann den kleinsten Gang einfach nicht ansteuern, da selbst das komplett komprimierte Schaltwerk zu weit innen liegt. Und waren bei euch die Unterlegscheiben dabei?

Und nochwas. Die Totem-Anleitung sagt, man solle alle 25 Std. die Speedlube wechseln. Macht ihr das auch in einem so kurzen Intervall?


----------



## slash-sash (7. Dezember 2011)

Das war mir klar, dass das auf Gegenliebe stößt  Wenn Männer Carbon hören, schwillt ihnen gleich alles an.
Ich bin Orthopädiemechaniker und habe täglich mit Carbon zu tun. Leider wird in dieser Branche kein Autoklav benutzt. Da arbeitet man mit Positivmodellen und Absaugen; was aber für unsere Zwecke im Bikebereich hervoragend funktioniert.
Ich habe z.B. meinen alten HVR Dämpfer abgeformt und eine Carbonhülle mit Specialized-Zeichen dafür gearbeitet. Der originale Dämpfer ist hochglanz poliert. Ich hasse hochglanz und es passt zu keinem Bike; meine Meinung. Mit der Carbonhülle sah es dann Mega geil aus.

Da ich auch ein Fanes bestellt habe (so, jetzt ist's raus), werde ich das mit dem Dämpfer wohl wieder so machen.
Was die RS-Halterung anbetrifft, kann ich euch noch nicht helfen, da ich zur Fertigung das ganze mal vor Augen haben muß. Wenn mein Bike aber da ist und ich etwas gebastelt habe, kann ich es ja mal hier rein stellen und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Versprochen.

Btw: Ich habe gestern mit Jü nen sehr nettes Telefonat gehabt (ist schon interessant, wie klein doch die Bikebranchenwelt ist) und er hat mir geschrieben, dass die Beflockung, wie auf der Messe zu sehen NOCH!!! 249 Aufpreis kostet. Nur mal so nebenbei, da ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass jemand das wissen wollte. Kann aber auch im "AM-Fred" gewesen sein.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, Carbon ist schon was Feines und meine Vorbehalte gegen das Zeug haben sich auch etwas relativiert, aber dann lieber da wo es Sinn macht, als Druckstrebe. 

Als Oberrohrschutz an einem raw Rahmen, der ja, per se, eine einzige Scheuerstelle ist...
Ich habs die reverb ohne Trichter aber mit 3M gravelresistand verpackt, ist auch leichter als eine thermoplastische Carbonschicht. Pragmatismus ist doch auch maskulin.

slash, doch noch fix zugeschlagen, sehr gut.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hmmm, Carbon ist schon was Feines und meine Vorbehalte gegen das Zeug haben sich auch etwas relativiert, aber dann lieber da wo es Sinn macht, als Druckstrebe.



Das ist doch Augenwischerei. Es gibt am Fahrrad etliche Stellen wo der Einsatz von CFK noch mehr Sinn machen würde als an der Druckstrebe und auch fertigungs-effizienter wäre. In CFK ist die Druckstrebe ein eher komplexeres Bauteil, deshalb wohl auch die Zusammenarbeit mit den Assen von THM


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

mex racer schrieb:


> @ olle danke fuer den Tip
> 
> Ich habe noch ne frae wegen der Zugverlegung Lagergehause. Da ist zuganschlag, ist der fuer den Umwerfer? koennt ihr mir ein paar Bilder schicken? Ich glaube ich habe den Zug fuer Schlatwerk zu kurz gemacht.
> 
> ...




Hola,

bei der ersten Fanesserie war noch kein Zuganschlag am Tretlager vorhanden, da ist wie in der Bedienungsanleitung eine Ösenschraube von mir an der ISCG Aufnahme verbaut worden. Der Zug für das Schaltwerk muß recht lang gewählt werden, sonst reißt er bei voller Kompression des Hinterbaus auch gerne mal ab. 

Für den Umwerfer habe ich eine der Befestigungen am Unterrohr genommen (die in der Nähe der Kurbel) Die Bilder dazu habe ich auf dem Rechner Zuhause (ich stelle sie noch mal rein)


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Um nochmal auf Monarch Plus R oder RC3 zurück zu kommen. So wie es ausschaut wurde wirklich nur der R verbaut, obwohl in der Beschreibung RC3 stand - ist aber auch verwirrend, da am R RC3 draufsteht.

Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, ist der optische Unterschied nur der Compression Hebel, der beim R ein Loch in der Mitte hat.

Bild von SRAM, Monarch Plus R






Und beim RC3 keinen.





http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/monarch-plus-rc3

Technisch unterscheiden sie sich dadurch, dass der R kein External 3-Position Compression Adjustment besitzt. Zwar lässt sich mein Hebel auch verstellen, aber einen wirklichen Unterschied verspüre ich ( zumindest im Test im Zimmer, draußen ist immer noch schlechtes Wetter und ich sollte eigentlich auf die große Übung lernen ... ) nicht. 
Jemand Ahnung und kann mir bestätigen, dass es sich nicht um den RC3 handelt ? Will Jürgen nicht umsonst belästigen, wenn es doch der RC3 sein sollte .

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Dämpfer.











Edit: Hier noch ein Screenshot der Verkaufsanzeige


----------



## slash-sash (7. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> slash, doch noch fix zugeschlagen, sehr gut.



Nee, lange und wohl überlegt 
Nee, im Ernst. Es gab halt noch ein Alternativprodukt; in meinen Augen! Das hat zu '12 aber preislich so dermaßen angezogen, dass es sich eigentlich selber raus geschossen hat; zumal es eh nur Außenseiterchancen hatte.
Wie dem auch sei, der Geldbeutel wurde ausgereizt, aber dafür habe ich genau das, was ich haben wollte; in einer Farbe, die Ollo wohl auch ganz gerne hätte (meine ich mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben ): Blau!!! Liefertermin ist aber erst im April, da die Teile, laut Aussage von Jü; wohl erst wieder im Februar kommen. Na ja, mal schauen, ob ich es bis dahin aushalte. Aber was bleibt mir anderes übrig.
Ich hoffe, Jü macht das richtig, was bei uns falsch läuft: Er gibt einen Termin raus, der Wahrscheinlich ist und wenn's früher wird, freut sich der Kunde. Bei uns läuft das leider anders herum.
So lange lese ich hier fleißig mit und erfreue mich der Bilder, die eingestellt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

April wird dann der Monat der vielen glücklichen Gesichter...hoffentlich...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2011)

es wird (sollte) drinnen sein was auf dem Dämpfer steht
an dem Hebel mit/ohne Loch würde ich das nicht festmachen da das i.d.R. innerhalb der Baureihe identische Bauteile sind. Eventuell hat RS das in der Serie geändert aber noch ein Bild eines Prototypen online
Du wirst um einen Fahrversuch nicht herum kommen




thegood schrieb:


>


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Sache ist die, dass auf dem Bild des Monarch R von der SRAM Homepage auch RC3 draufsteht, es aber keiner ist. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, oder es fängt wenigstens an zu schneien ;D

Antwort von Sport Import auf meine Frage, ob es den RC3 mit diesem Hebel gibt.



> Das können wir Ihnen gar nicht sicher sagen,da wir nur den Aftermarkt Vertrieb haben.Im OE Bereich ist alles möglich.Wenn der Hebel drei Stellungen hat (Min,Mid,Max)ist das eine RC3 Version.


----------



## burn23 (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Monarch + "R" hat keinen blauen Hebel um irgendwas an der Druckstufe zu ändern, sondern nur das rote Rädchen für die Zugstufe.


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> man beachte die Feinheiten zu den Hebeln, aus den sich die Typbezeichnung ableiten lässt .......R Rebound, C Compression ......will heißen, wenn es nur ein R wäre, hätte er wie schon geschrieben gar keinen blauen Hebel, außerdem sind drei Hebelpositionen bei Deinem Dämpfer möglich, Min-Mid -Max. DAs da nicht RC 3 drauf steht, das sind wohl die manch mal feinen Unterschiede zwischen OEM und Aftermarket
> 
> Hat der Piggy ein Ventil um den Druck zu verändern, wie beim Rocco ????
> 
> ...


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

doppeldoppelpost


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Dezember 2011)

@ ollo Meinst wohl quadposting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ ollo Meinst wohl quadposting



jaaaaa ich brauch Urlaub, die Pfoten machen was sie wollen  oder sollte ich lieber mal was entkorken


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

@ mex racer

hier noch die Zugverlegung


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

tu es, Bruder!

ich wär dabei, müsst ich nich gleich zur Arbeit...


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> tu es, Bruder!
> 
> ich wär dabei, müsst ich nich gleich zur Arbeit...




wie jetzt ich dachte wir Trinken jetzt was zusammen .......... Ok Du Hagebuttentee und ich einen Roten Vergorenen Fruchtsaft


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2011)

Ollo, du hast Recht.....du wirst niemals nicht mehr ein Fotograf !  
oder war da die Flasche mit dem vergorenen Fruchtsaft bereits offen und auch schon leer ?


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal, wie soll man denn da noch 20mm kürzen können ? Wenn ich die gleiche Sattelklemme benutze haut das doch niemals hin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Dezember 2011)

Dann andere Sattelklemme oder weniger als 20mm kürzen.


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Leider finde ich fast nirgends Angaben über die Höhe der Sattelklemmen, aber eine andere Sattelklemme ist sowieso schon auf dem Weg zu mir.
Hab mich nur gewundert wie Jürgen das Sitzrohr um 20mm kürzen wollte bei dieser Sattelklemme .

Mein Fanes wird übrigens bald um 30mm in der Länge verkleinert .


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ollo, du hast Recht.....du wirst niemals nicht mehr ein Fotograf !
> oder war da die Flasche mit dem vergorenen Fruchtsaft bereits offen und auch schon leer ?





 ....... na gut Du hast recht, auch wenn sie mal eben schnell gemacht wurden und das mit dem Saft geht erst los


----------



## slash-sash (7. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> @slash sash
> 
> ja BLAU  ich meine es war ein Bermudablauer Rahmen (oder war es RAL 5021) mit weißen Pfeil Decals, den der Jü bei meinem Besuch da rumstehen hatte



Es hieß/heißt Verkehrsblau (RAL 5017; glaube ich).
Ich werde mir das ganze heute abend noch mal genau anschauen. Meine Freundin bringt nen RAL-Fächer mit. SOllte es mir nicht gefallen, werde ich noch mal kurz ändern. Ist ja (leider) noch nicht angezahlt und somit noch nicht in Produktion etc.!
Urspruünglich wollte ich nen Pantone-Ton haben; in die Richtung Cyan. Aber leider gibt's die Farben nur als Naßlack und nicht als Pulver. 
Na ja. heute abend wird eintschieden



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ollo, du hast Recht.....du wirst niemals nicht mehr ein Fotograf !



Das sehe ich aber auch so


----------



## Piefke (7. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Mein Fanes wird übrigens bald um 30mm in der Länge verkleinert .


Flextuning


----------



## thegood (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Kettenstrebe ist ja in der Länge variabel. Da ich den hinteren Teil eh nie brauch, kann der ab. Sollten beinahe 3cm sein.
















Spaß, kommt nur ein 30mm Vorbau dran ;D


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Leider finde ich fast nirgends Angaben über die Höhe der Sattelklemmen, aber eine andere Sattelklemme ist sowieso schon auf dem Weg zu mir.
> Hab mich nur gewundert wie Jürgen das Sitzrohr um 20mm kürzen wollte Säge und weg ....  bei dieser Sattelklemme .
> ........ .




bei der Fanes von Frau Ollo mußte die Klemme noch mit der Halbrundfeile bearbeitet werden, die Schweißnaht vom Gusset war im weg, ist ein M mit S Sitzrohr.

Irgendwie sieht Dein Sitzrohr schon wie ein gekürztes aus......schon mal mit den Maßen auf der Alutechhomepage die Länge verglichen ??


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Leider finde ich fast nirgends Angaben über die Höhe der Sattelklemmen, aber eine andere Sattelklemme ist sowieso schon auf dem Weg zu mir.
> Hab mich nur gewundert wie Jürgen das Sitzrohr um 20mm kürzen wollte bei dieser Sattelklemme .
> 
> Mein Fanes wird übrigens bald um 30mm in der Länge verkleinert .



Meine funwors Klemme hat 1cm Klemmbereich, damit würden die 2mm klappen, hab von der Oberkante bis zur Schweißnaht noch 35mm.


----------



## thegood (8. Dezember 2011)

L war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung, die Oberrohrlänge wird mit kurzem Vorbau perfekt passen. M wäre mir mit 1,81  zu klein geworden.


Fahrverhalten Top, doch ein paar Dinge müssen noch geändert werden



Megaforce 2 dran und die Hinterbaulänge auf die kleinstmögliche Position für mehr Handlichkeit .
Sitzrohr soweit es geht kürzen, baut mir mit Reverb noch zu hoch.
Gescheite Kettenführung , ich kann dem Bionicon Kram nichts abgewinnen.
Vivid Air verbauen . 
Lyrik richtig abstimmen, so ganz habe ich das mit der Negativen und Positiven Luftkammer noch nicht raus ...
DMR Vault




Edit : Langsam kommen die fehlenden Teile an  . 















Sattelklemme baut leider höher als gedacht, naja - was solls .


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Dezember 2011)

Wäh, Dual Air.....ich sags aus Erfahrung:

Da probiert man bald mehr rum als man fährt und hat man es mal, meint man es ginge noch was und das Spiel geht von vorn los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> L war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung, die Oberrohrlänge wird mit kurzem Vorbau perfekt passen. M wäre mir mit 1,81  zu klein geworden.



wie unterschiedlich die vorlieben sind 
ich fahr bei derselben größe  einen M ,mit S sitzrohr


----------



## Nasum (9. Dezember 2011)

Wegen einer Sattelklemme kann ich diese Seite empfehlen.Ich fahr auch ein S Sitzrohr und hab dort die passende Klemme gefunden.Dort stehen auch die Bauhöhen der Klemmen(die dickste Stelle ist angegeben).Ich musste nix pfeilen und alles hat bestens gepasst.

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=81&osCsid=5a69642448370c1152524707649d5b4d


----------



## goshawk (9. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie unterschiedlich die vorlieben sind
> ich fahr bei derselben größe  einen M ,mit S sitzrohr



hast du ein modell von den ersten 50, oder - du glücklicher. weil lt. jü gibt es keine sonderaktionen mehr, nicht mal wenn man das zahlen würde...

schade!!!!

@thegood:

hab gerade gesehen das du aus dem raum konstanz kommst - das ist super. ich wohne in bermatingen bei markdorf und würde mich freuen wenn ich mal ein L probefahren dürfte...

mfg rené


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2011)

jep  nr.008


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep  nr.008





008 ...... ah die Lizenz zum Wiederbeleben 




@thegood, 

was war an dem Monarch RC3 so "schlecht" das er jetzt einem Vivid weichen muß ??


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2011)

wer hat eigentlich die 007 
oder is die gleich nach uk

wir könnten ja mal eine galerie aufmachen 
von 001-050 
bike +fahrer


----------



## mex racer (9. Dezember 2011)

Habe Heute morgen wieder ein Runde mit dem Fanes gedreht. Bin noch mehr begeistert. Das Intense 6.6 das ich davor hat war gut, aber das Fanes kommt eine Eierlegenwollfuehlsau sehr nahe. Es geht hervoragend Bergauf im sizten wie stehen. Das Intense konnte ich nur im sitzen Bergauf fahren das sonst zuviel antriebseinflusse hatte. Und Bergab fehlt nicht viel zu meinem Downhiller, aber das werde ich am Wochende auf der Hausstrecke mal testen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch gut zu hören. Falls du auf der Haustrecke bist, mach ein paar Bilder aus der schönen Gegend, selbst Handyphotos würden schon reichen.


----------



## mex racer (9. Dezember 2011)

werde ich versuchen. Ich hoffe das der Fotograf zeit hat.

saludos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2011)

@böser Wolf
Ja, die Vorlieben sind echt sehr unterschiedlich. Ich bräuchte L mit S Sitzrohr bei 180cm. 50cm sind i?nfach viel zu hoch. M war mir beim Proberollen deutlich zu kurz, denn ein längerer VB als 50mm käme mir beim Fanes nicht drauf.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

die Sitzrohre des Fanes sind prinzipiell schon sehr hoch.
Aber dagegen steht der mindestauszug z.B. einer Reverb 420mm.
die muss ich zum Beispiel maximalst vertretbar ausziehen
trotzdem is mir der abgesenkte Sattel im Steilen zu hoch


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @böser Wolf
> Ja, die Vorlieben sind echt sehr unterschiedlich. Ich bräuchte L mit S Sitzrohr bei 180cm. 50cm sind i?nfach viel zu hoch. M war mir beim Proberollen deutlich zu kurz, denn ein längerer VB als 50mm käme mir beim Fanes nicht drauf.





L Rahmen, M Sitzrohr oder L Sitzrohr gekürzt und eine dünnere Stütze gehen auch


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Sitzrohre des Fanes sind prinzipiell schon sehr hoch.
> Aber dagegen steht der mindestauszug z.B. einer Reverb 420mm.
> die muss ich zum Beispiel maximalst vertretbar ausziehen
> trotzdem is mir der abgesenkte Sattel im Steilen zu hoch




ne, die Stütze in 31,6 lässt sich nur nicht weit genug versenken ..... blöder knick im Rohr


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Reverb is das kein Thema!


----------



## Brausa (9. Dezember 2011)

Das ist sehr individuell je nach Sattelauszug. Ich habe beim L Fanes nutzbare 25cm Hub was ich fuer steile Alpentrails optimal finde. Bei liteville habe ich trotz kuerzerem sitzrohr untrm Strich einen etwas hoeheren Sattel, da dort mehr Einstecktiefe gefordert ist und die damit laengere Stuetze so nicht mehr ganz rein geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (10. Dezember 2011)

Fährt jemand das Fanes 10-fach und Hammerschmidt?
Schleift dort was an der Schwinge oder Sitzstrebe? - meine dies mal gelesen zu habe finde es aber nicht mehr

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Dezember 2011)

Das lag damals an einer Druckstrebe mit einer dicken Schweißnaht und wurde durch eine neue Druckstrebe behoben, seitdem hört man dazu nichts mehr. Es fahren viele 10fach Fanese rum und die Ketttenlinie der HS und die Breite der 10fach Kassette sind jetzt nicht so außergewöhnlich, sollte so klappen.


----------



## psycho82 (11. Dezember 2011)

@Moonboot42

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Wipp (12. Dezember 2011)

moin...ich hatte gestern die ersten bergaberfahrungen...schööön.
fürs bergauf fehlt mir noch die Hülse für die 30.9er Reverb und die Zeit.
Komme vom WS2020(möchte das einer kaufen?), das ging auch gut war aber viiiiiieeeel länger.
Bilder folgen......

ps hat einer mal ein Detailfoto der Zugverlegung im Bereich Tretlager?
Schaltzug/Bremsleitung


----------



## MrEtnie (12. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das lag damals an einer Druckstrebe mit einer dicken Schweißnaht und wurde durch eine neue Druckstrebe behoben, seitdem hört man dazu nichts mehr. Es fahren viele 10fach Fanese rum und die Ketttenlinie der HS und die Breite der 10fach Kassette sind jetzt nicht so außergewöhnlich, sollte so klappen.



Bei der Fanes E2 klappt es auf jeden Fall. Mein Rad hat HS und 10-fach. Allerdings musste ich eine Unterlegscheibe von ner Rohloff unter das Sram X.9 Schaltwerk machen um das kleinste Ritzel nutzen zu können. Mein Fahrradladen hat da unbürokratisch ausgeholfen. Jetzt läufts wie geschmiert. Vor allem bewegt sich die Kette bei Abfahrtsgepügel viel weniger als bei meinem alten Rad.

Überhaupt sind die 3 Touren, die ich mit der Fanes bisher gefahren habe das reine Vergnügen gewesen. Das Ding geht so lässig die Berge rauf und liegt so stabil beim Abfahren. Bin auch auf der DH-Strecke im Kothener Busch (Wuppertal) gefahren. Bedingungen waren zwar schlecht, aber das Rad!  Man fliegt so schön mit der Fanes!!  

Es ist ein Traum.  Werde Mittwoch wieder ne Runde drehen. Dann Sonntag wieder. *freu*


----------



## thegood (12. Dezember 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> hast du ein modell von den ersten 50, oder - du glücklicher. weil lt. jü gibt es keine sonderaktionen mehr, nicht mal wenn man das zahlen würde...
> 
> schade!!!!
> 
> ...



Kannst gerne mal Proberollen, sobald es mal wieder trocken ist 
Schreib mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## psycho82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
danke fuer die Info,dass 10-fach funktioniert.
Gleich fahre ich ein Fanes probe, wenn mir die Geo taugt, dann wird gordert.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2011)

Dann behaupte ich einfach mal:

Und wieder einer!!!


----------



## thegood (12. Dezember 2011)

Bevor ich was falsch mach : 

Die gehören schon da rein, oder ?


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2011)

Jo. Eigentlich gibt's da nen Einpresswerkzeug für, damit sie auch gerade eingepresst werden. Wenn du mit viel Gefühl dran gehst, geht das ganze auch in einem Schraubstock. Aber Achtung: Schütz die Backen (nicht deine , die vom Schraubstock) sonst machen die häßliche Abdrücke in die eigentlich glatte Oberfläche und dann sitzt der Dämpfer echt bescheiden.
Was ich auch schon gesehen habe, ist eine passende Schraube durch zu machen, mit U-Scheiben natürlich unterlegt und dann fest ziehen. 
Bitte nicht mit dem Hammer "vorsichtig" rein treiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (12. Dezember 2011)

habs jetzt mit Schmiermittel und Zange ( abgepolstert) hinbekommen


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2011)

die Buchsen sollten sich eigentlich mit der Hand "einpressen" lassen.......der Rock Shox Mann in Lenzerheide, war so nett mir Original RS Buchsen zu geben, die vom jü hat er mit nem leichten Kopschütteln entsorgt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Buchsen sollten aber ohne Schmiermittel eingebaut werden. Die Teflonschicht in den Buchsen mag Fett nicht so gerne.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> die Buchsen sollten sich eigentlich mit der Hand "einpressen" lassen.......der Rock Shox Mann in Lenzerheide, war so nett mir Original RS Buchsen zu geben, die vom jü hat er mit nem leichten Kopschütteln entsorgt



Dann hätte ich die letzten 16 Jahre meine Buchsen alle in die Tonne hauen müßen. Ich hatte noch keinen Satz, egal ob bei RockShox oder Fox, die man so rein drücken konnte ´(außer bei DT. Aber das ist ja auch nen anderes System )

Die Buchsen sind in der Tat nicht für Fett ausgelegt, da selbstfettend.


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2011)

oder gleich igus gleitlager: www.huber-bushings.com


----------



## psycho82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke an Jü, der mit mir immer sehr Geduldig bei der telefonischen Beratung war und sich echt Zeit genommen hat!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Danke vorallem auch an die User, die mir eine Besichtigung und eine Probefahrt ermöglicht haben!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Danke an alle, die mir in den letzten Tagen meine Fragen zum Fanes beantwortet haben. 

Echt klasse die Alutech-Gemeinde!

Meine Bestellung für das Fanes ist gerade raus - hab mich bei 1,80 auf M sauwohl gefühlt!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2011)

Wuuste ich es doch. 
Mir reichte ein rollen auf den heiligen Hallen des Friedrichshafener Messebodens. Ich bin allerdings mal auf einen Reallity-Check im April  gespannt, wenn meins kommt. Wobei bei den Lobeshymnen das Ding ja sooo verkehrt nicht sein kann


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> oder gleich igus gleitlager: www.huber-bushings.com


Besser gehts nich  Dann noch das einfache Einpress Werkzeug obendrauf und die anderen ringe sind als Piercing gedacht


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich die letzten 16 Jahre meine Buchsen alle in die Tonne hauen müßen. Ich hatte noch keinen Satz, egal ob bei RockShox oder Fox, die man so rein drücken konnte ´(außer bei DT. Aber das ist ja auch nen anderes System )
> 
> Die Buchsen sind in der Tat nicht für Fett ausgelegt, da selbstfettend.





was bin ich doch für ein Glückskind meine Steuersätze halten ewig, Dämpfer und Gabeln verrichten klaglos ihren Dienst, Bremsbeläge halten doppelt so lange, Platten hatte ich das letzte mal vor 6 Jahren und Buchsen gingen immer per Hand rein ........aber es gibt auch tief dunkle Schattenseiten übelste Materialabgründe üder die ich kaum berichten kann,...... dieses Jahr passierte es ,........ 1 gerissene Speiche ............... die erste seit 10 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MrEtnie (12. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


>



Schick, schick. Magnesium/Crome??
Vorbau und Sattelklemme auch schon dran??


----------



## thegood (12. Dezember 2011)

aber sicher doch


----------



## MrEtnie (12. Dezember 2011)

Und wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe, hast du auch das Sattelrohr gekürzt, oder? Selber gemacht oder machen lassen.

Sind die Spacer vorne 1,5 fach? Ich habe ja einen Alutech Spacer drüber und einen drunter, aber das ist mir etwas zu tief. Zwei unten ist mir aber zu hoch... Vielleicht kaufe ich doch mal was. 

Ich hatte das ja bei meinem Rahmen auch schon überlegt, aber in Lackiert ist das ja nicht so praktisch... Mal sehn, vielleicht traue ich mich irgendwann. Mehr als 1 cm müsste es bei mir eh nicht sein um die Reverb perfekt einzusetzen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2011)

Den einen cm kriegste auch mit einem flachen Sattel hin, sowas wie SLR TT.


----------



## thegood (12. Dezember 2011)

das Sattelrohr wird noch diese Woche um ca. 1,5cm von einem Händler gekürzt. Wobei du schauen musst ob sich dein Händler ran traut , der erste Händler hat mir aus Haftungsgründen eine Absage erteilt.

Dürften so 1,5cm Spacer sein ( 1 mittlerer und 1 kleiner ), wohingegen beim Alutech Vorbau kein Spacer nötig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (13. Dezember 2011)

So viel Platz hast du noch, um 1,5 cm zu kürzen? Entweder verzerrt das Bild oder ich habe was an den Augen. Das sieht mir nach gerade mal nem halben cm aus. Aber du wirst das schon im Griff haben.
Schön schlanke Sattelklemme hast du da. Oder verzerrt das Bild die auch?!  Was hast du da jetzt genommen? Hope?
Das mit den Vorbauspacern finde ich immer so schade. Da könnte man sich die Spacer optisch so richtig schön in's Rad "integrieren" und was ist, es sieht doch immer schei55e aus. Sorry, aber ich finde diese Flaschenhalsoptik irgendwie zum :kotz:
Da achtet man auf sämtliche optische Leckerbissen (siehe deine Pedale ) und dann so etwas. Die einzigen, die das im Griff haben sind diese ich-habe-das-rad-neu-erfunden-sekt. Wie heißen die doch noch gleich?! Leidwill oder so ähnlich?! 
Da macht das ganze echt wieder nen schlanken Fuß, bzw. es seiht aus, wie aus einem Guß. Aber leider gibt's die meines Wissens nicht in anderen Farben, außer......na, in welchen Farben sieht man die Rahmen immer........Richtig: eloxal-schwarz


----------



## pisskopp (13. Dezember 2011)

Kannst Ja ein hörbauenden Vorbau nehmen, z.B. Easton-Havoc. Dann brauchts diese spacer nicht mehr. Sihet nähmlich echt banane aus.

Wo in Konstanz brauchts eigntl. so ein Stuhl? 
Gruss


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

meine Fresse
was wollen die zufällig aneinander gereihten Buchstaben sagen?
und dann noch provozieren?

nix für ungut, aber überdenk dein Posting noch einmal!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Dezember 2011)

hmm schnellspanner?   achso die reverb geht ja öfters kaputt

ohne spacer   wäre schöner 
ich würd aber einen lenker mit mehr rise nehmen 
und keinen "hörbauenden Vorbau"


----------



## thegood (13. Dezember 2011)

mir reichen die 125 mm verstellbare Höhe nicht immer aus.
Für das kurze Stück zwischen durch ist die Reverb perfekt, aber falls es länger runter geht bzw. ein wirklich happiges Stück ansteht, hab ich gern etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Natürlich könnte man auch immer einen Inbus rausholen, ist mir aber zu umständlich. Da nehm ich das Mehrgewicht gern in Kauf 
Ich fahr die Sattelstütze übrigens ein paar cm höher als auf dem Bild.

Beim Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was es werden soll und vor allem wie breit. 

@slash-sash
Das Bild verzerrt in der Tat, da meine Bilder automatisch mit 800*600 hochgeladen werden. Der Platz sollte gerade so reichen 
So sieht es in "echt" aus :


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> .......
> 
> @slash-sash
> Das Bild verzerrt in der Tat, da meine Bilder automatisch mit 800*600 hochgeladen werden. Der Platz sollte gerade so reichen
> So sieht es in "echt" aus :





 sehr schön .........für die Bilder gibt es doch ein kleines feines kostenloses Tool "Resize Picture" 




Habe heute mal eine 31,6 mm Thomson Stütze in das Xl Sattelrohr "gebaut" und die lässt sich bei 367 mm komplett versenken  den Rest kann sich jeder zurück rechnen bei kürzeren Sattelrohren


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ah das sind doch gute Nachrichten, dann ist man ja noch nicht mal in der Nähe vom Knick, sondern das Ausreiben bestimmt die Versenkbarkeit.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

die Lösung mit der 27.2 Thomson Stütze in 410 mm mit ner Reduzierhülse
finde ich perfekt.
Ich hab mir diese Kombi als Ersatz für die Reverb geholt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ach, guter Punkt ich wollte ja auch noch eine Normale haben, im Bikepark mit der reverb am Haken, hab ich schon sehr sorgenvoll dreingeblickt...


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

meine Reverb war mitten im Urlaub hin
da is ein Backup immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

ein Sattelrohr mehrere MÃ¶glichkeiten, der JÃ¼rgen sollte diese Besonderheit Preislich umsetzen und das Fanes 200 â¬ teurer machen , wer hat schon ein MutitaskfÃ¤higes-Sattelrohr........jawoll


----------



## Maxilainen (13. Dezember 2011)

So, langsam wird es ernst. "Mein" Fanes Rahmen ist beim Eloxieren und so langsam muss ich mir über die Ausstattung im Klaren werden.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich diesbezüglich vielleicht noch ein paar Tips von Euch bekäme, da ich bisher hauptsächlich Erfahrungen mit Komponenten im Marathon-Bike-Bereich habe.
Einsatzgebiet: Touren am Albtrauf und in den Alpen, ab und zu mal Bikepark, dort allerdings keine hohen Drops.
Ich bin 1,68 m groß (bei kurzem Oberkörper), Gewicht so ca. 62 kg plus Ausrüstung.
Den Rahmen habe ich in S bestellt. Das Rad sollte im Rahmen dessen, was sinnvoll ist, möglichst nicht zu schwer werden. 
So habe ich schon mal angedacht:

Gabel: Fox Talas 180/140 oder RS Lyrik Dualair 170/140
Dämpfer: RS Vivid
Laufräder: ZTR Flow mit Hope pro 2 Evo Naben ??
Schaltung: SRAM X9
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb
Kurbel: Truvativ X9 22-36 ?? mit Bashguard z.B. Race face light
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7?/9? oder ist beim Enduro eher was Richtung Code R oder Hope oder ganz was anderes angebracht?
Lenker: Was nicht zu Schweres mit möglichst wenig Rise aber in ausreichender Breite??
Vorbau: ??
Reifen: Nicht zu schwer, sollte vor allem gut auf nassen Wurzeln und feuchten Steinen greifen, da die Bedingungen auf den Trails meiner Hometrails wohl am häufigsten vorkommen. Muddy Mary?? oder ??

Zur Gabel: Ich habe diversen Diskussionen pro und contra Absenkung verfolgt. Meine Überlegung ist zu dem Thema, dass es hier vielleicht auch einen Zusammenhang zur Körpergröße geben könnte. Wenn man sehr klein ist hat man schon beim Marathon Bike mit 100er Gabel und kurzem Steuerrohr Probleme eine vernünftige Sattelüberhöhung hin zu bekommen (Rahmen mit kurzem Steuerrohr, nach unten geneigter Vorbau, Flatbar etc.). Bei 170er Gabel und einem Steuerrohr, dass beim S Rahmen die gleiche Länge wie der L Rahmen hat, denke ich, dass der Lenker im Verhältnis doch sehr hoch kommt (mit entsprechend negativer Auswirkung auf die Uphillfähigkeiten), wenn man keine Absenkung hat. Oder liege ich da völlig falsch? Würde mich über Erfahrungswerte vor allem von Fahrern freuen, die einen S-Rahmen fahren.


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

liest sich doch ganz schlüssig deine Liste.

wie wäre es mit einer 150/ 160 mm Gabel, da ja eh der Schwerpunkt Richtung Light Enduro geht und der Park halt eher seltener dran ist (bei einer kürzeren Gabel kommt Dir das Cockpit auch nicht so "entgegen") . Da wären die Rock Shox Sektor mit 150 (155 mm hat sie real, RS ist da Großzügig die gibt es auch mit 110-150) oder Revelation mit 120-150 ......mein Favorit ist die BOS Deville ohne Absenkung und 156 mm, die passt auch gut mal in den Park, nicht zu vergessen das das Fanes eine Bergaufoption hat, steilerer Sitzwinkel und mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad durch umsetzen des Chips in der Wippe.

Bremse reicht bei Deinem Gewicht. Eine 2012 XT wäre auch nicht verkehrt, da der Bremshebel mehr am Lenker anliegt.
die Truvativ AKA Kurbel spielt in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, ist aber preiswerter.
Lenker Syntace Vector 7075/ 31,8 hat 10 mm Rise und kann von 760 auf 640 gekürzt werden, passend dazu einen Megaforce 2 Vorbau der entweder  + oder - 6 Grad haben kann 
Vivid ("leichter" DH Dämpfer) , Alternativ der Monarch Plus, leichter und für das was du fahren willst vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## imun (13. Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein das JÃ¼ die Preise der Totems angepasst hat? Die kosten jetzt 50â¬ mehr als vor 2 Wochen. Und ich muss immer noch sparen bis es soweit ist.
Hat jemand von euch nen kompletten Saint Aufbau?
Sowas schwebt mir dann nÃ¤mlich vor, mit Schwarz Elox Rahmen und Totem Coil, Schwarze Sticker und Mavic 823 Felgen.
Was sagt ihr? Die Diskussion ist erÃ¶ffnet


----------



## Michael140 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich gebe Ollo recht. Die deville ist echt fein. Monarch plus reicht auch. Lrs hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Von der xt als Bremse hab ich auch viel gutes gehöhrt. Mit gefallen die shimanohebel auch besser als die von avid Eine Code brauchst du bei deinem Gewicht bestimmt nicht.


----------



## tobsinger (13. Dezember 2011)

@maxilainen, ich würde mir auch recht gut überlegen, ob es eine talas sein muss. ich bin eine fanes testgefahren mit der lyrik air DH in 170mm und war so positiv überrrascht, dass ich meine fanes jetzt auch damit bestellt habe, bin im vergleich das 601er mit ner talas gefahren und das waren gefühlt welten. (aber ich will da keinen glaubenskrieg mit den 601 fans anzetteln  )
die lyrik kannst du auch auf 160 traveln, dann hat sie nur ne einbauhöhe von 545mm also 10mm weniger als bei alutech auf der geometrie zeichnung eingezeichnet.

absenkung braucht man meiner meinung nicht mit der fanes, wie ollo schon sagt der steile sitzwinkel machts. ich hatte nie das gefühl das die fanes früher mit dem vorderrad hochgeht als  im vergleich z.B. zu meinem jetzigen Speci Enduro mit nur 150mm federweg. 

ich würde die solo air der dual air vorziehen, da sie wahrscheinlich a) weniger anfällig ist und b) über das bessere ansprechverhalten verfügt.

Deine Theorie dass Du als kleine Person mehr schwierigkeiten hast beim uphill, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ist es nicht genau andersrum? die grossen mit Ihren langen sattelstützen, die dann überm HR hängen haben doch grössere Probleme im uphill. deshalb ist do bei der Fanes auch der SW ab Grösse L steiler, um dem entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## m2000 (13. Dezember 2011)

thegood schrieb:


>



Schönes Ding, ich bin Anfang Februar wieder mal daheim, kann ich nach Fastnacht mal zum Probestreicheln vorbei kommen? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Maxilainen (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke schon mal allen für die nützlichen Tips !



tobsinger schrieb:


> Deine Theorie dass Du als kleine Person mehr schwierigkeiten hast beim uphill, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ist es nicht genau andersrum? die grossen mit Ihren langen sattelstützen, die dann überm HR hängen haben doch grössere Probleme im uphill. deshalb ist do bei der Fanes auch der SW ab Grösse L steiler, um dem entgegenzuwirken.



In dem Punkt hast Du sicher recht. Meine Überlegungen zielten aber eher da hin, dass ich ja bei gleicher Gabeleinbaulänge und gleicher Steuerrohrlänge als kleiner Fahrer den Sattel im Verhältnis zum Lenker tiefer stehen und damit eine steilere Sitzposition habe, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass ich weniger Gewicht auf´s Vorderrad bringe. Aber das sind, wie gesagt, nur theoretische Hypothesen. Wenn es praktisch beim Fanes keinen Unterschied macht, ob absenkbar oder nicht, würde ich die Solo Air bevorzugen.


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Danke schon mal allen für die nützlichen Tips !
> 
> 
> 
> In dem Punkt hast Du sicher recht. Meine Überlegungen zielten aber eher da hin, dass ich ja bei gleicher Gabeleinbaulänge und gleicher Steuerrohrlänge als kleiner Fahrer den Sattel im Verhältnis zum Lenker tiefer stehen und damit eine steilere Sitzposition habe, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass ich weniger Gewicht auf´s Vorderrad bringe. Aber das sind, wie gesagt, nur theoretische Hypothesen. Wenn es praktisch beim Fanes keinen Unterschied macht, ob absenkbar oder nicht, würde ich die Solo Air bevorzugen.





die Überlegung ist nach wie vor nicht doof. Da Du wie Du schon schreibst, Tiefer im Rad sitzt. Daher würde ich an Deiner stelle den Gedanken an 170 mm schon mal streichen, die 150 mm Gabel wäre eher eine gute Variante, die 160 mm RS Gabeln bieten ja auch fast 170 mm. 
Sektor oder Revelation passen auch besser zum "soll nicht soviel wiegen" Ansatz, sind zwar nur um die 300-400g aber hier 300 da 150 dort 100 sind dann auch mal schnell 1 Kilo  


hier mal ein M mit S Sitzrohr und der Sektor Gabel, für die  Proportionen
Die Sattelstütze ist noch 2 cm mehr versenkt wie auf dem Bild, also Praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung und jetzt noch mal Bildlich eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg dazu denken, die das Cockpit noch mehr nach oben "hinten" bring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2011)

saugeil!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Dezember 2011)

Schwarz-weis-grün?

Ich hätt einen kompletten Stealth-Bomber draus gemacht...


----------



## ollo (15. Dezember 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schwarz-weis-grün?
> 
> Ich hätt einen kompletten Stealth-Bomber draus gemacht...





kannste ja, mußt Dir nur eins Bestellen


----------



## slash-sash (15. Dezember 2011)

Wo ich gerade den DT Swiss Dämpfer in Ollo's Bike; ach nee, von Ollo's Frau; sehe...
Meins wird wohl nen Fox RP23 mit dieser ich-bin-teuer-Beschichtung kommen. Hat jemand den drin und kann mir sagen, ob der "Sinn" macht oder ob man den am Besten gleich raus schmeißt?
Wenn ja, welcher Dämpfer würde sich eignen? Ich wiege schlappe 64kg ohne Ausrüstung.


----------



## lockenschulli (15. Dezember 2011)

also der jürgen hatte bei dem testride im harz mal gesagt, dass der 23 besser sei in als der monarch plus. so zumindest das feedback eines testfahrers...ob es auch in allen fahrsituationen einen vorteil gibt weiß ich aber net...


----------



## pisskopp (15. Dezember 2011)

RP23 fährt sich sehr gut, dieses Kashima ist unglaublich viel ansprechender, das merkt man auch bei der Talas.
Bin mit dem Dämpfer soweit alles gefahren, incl. 20 min DH. Die Performance war konstant gut. 
Wie immer ist es schwierig genau den Punkt einzustellen, bei dem der HB beim rauftreten nicht weggsack, aber beim DH nicht zu hart wird.
Die PLattform ist absolut hilfreich, zumind. wenn Du in den Bergen wohnst und es steil wird.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (15. Dezember 2011)

jürgen meinte aber auch, der 23 würde wohl nicht an die performance des rocco hinkommen. (man beachte den indikativ). falls jemand einen direkten vergleich hat, würde mich über fahrberichte freuen, denn der 23 ist ja um einiges leichter.

ich habe in errinnerung hier mal gelesen zu haben, dass helmchen schrieb, der monarch plus könne  nichts bessser als der normale monarch....


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Dezember 2011)

Halte ich ja für möglich, ohne es gefahren zu sein, daß der rp23 nicht an den roco rankommt, aber die Dämpfer sind ja auch nur schwer vergleichbar...

Diese besser/schlechter Aussagen in allen Ehren, aber man sollte auch mal schauen, welche Prioritäten man denn nun hat bei einem Dämpfer.  RP23 Gewicht + Roco oder vivid air Performance wird es so schnell nicht geben.


----------



## Piefke (15. Dezember 2011)

Vom Ansprechen her geht nicht über einen Stahl-oder Titanfederdämpfer.


----------



## Osti (15. Dezember 2011)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> also der jürgen hatte bei dem testride im harz mal gesagt, dass der 23 besser sei in als der monarch plus. so zumindest das feedback eines testfahrers...ob es auch in allen fahrsituationen einen vorteil gibt weiß ich aber net...




ich habe nen Vergleich RP23 (ohne Wunderbeschichtung) und MonarchPlusRC3 in dem Fanes-Dämpfer-Thread geschrieben. DIe dämpfer tun sich insgesamt nicht soo viel, haben aber doch ganz unterschiedliche Charakteristiken


----------



## slash-sash (15. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt ja mal alles sehr positiv.
Ich glaube eh, dass wenn ein Dämpferwechsel bei mir ansteht, dass ich auf einen Stahl-/Titanfederdämpfer umsteigen werde. Mal schauen.


----------



## thegood (15. Dezember 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, ich bin Anfang Februar wieder mal daheim, kann ich nach Fastnacht mal zum Probestreicheln vorbei kommen?
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Klar kannst du, schick mir dann einfach eine pm.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Dezember 2011)

Bezahlt!

Ich kanns kaum erwarten.... hoffentlich klappts noch zum Fest....


----------



## Michael140 (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ansprechen des Fox ist Super. Leider gab es die Option noch nicht als ich bestellt habe. Ich würde den nehmen. Bei meinem
Monarch plus nutze ich immer noch gut einen halben cm federweg nicht aus.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Dezember 2011)

Alutech Bikes Germany


> so rahmen fanes enduro serie E2 ist fast ausverkauft. es gibt nur noch wenige die nach wunsch beschichtet werden können:
> S: 0x
> M:5x
> L: 6x
> ...


----------



## imun (16. Dezember 2011)

Für immer oder gibt es dann die nächste Lieferung im April?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. Dezember 2011)

Nee, im April dann wieder, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MrEtnie (16. Dezember 2011)

Frei Farbwahl ist doch dann passé, oder nicht? Also letztmalig.


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Dezember 2011)

*Das Bike geht heute per DHL in den Versand
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 Jürgen Schlender
 ALUTECH CYCLES*




Meine Herrn..... das nenn ich mal fix!


----------



## imun (16. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan:
Glückwunsch, ich muss noch ein wenig warten, wenn ich Glück hab dann nächste Woche bestellen.
Wenn nicht dann im Januar, falls noch Rahmen da sind.


----------



## slash-sash (16. Dezember 2011)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Frei Farbwahl ist doch dann passé, oder nicht? Also letztmalig.



Ich meine nicht. Aber dann mit einem mächtigen Aufschlagssatz. Soweit ich weiß.


----------



## RolfK (17. Dezember 2011)

Der Weihnachtsmann war gerade da  

Einfach genial das Teil


----------



## ollo (17. Dezember 2011)

und da Nöll noch einer über Schweißnähte und Oberflächen ..........sabber 

wir sind gespannt auf das Komplettbike


----------



## fofiman (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ging dann ja mal schnell von der Probefahrt bis zur Auslieferung.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## RolfK (17. Dezember 2011)

Da haben wir ja gleich die beiden Schuldigen beisammen  

Ja ging alles relativ zügig, hab auch nur noch einmal auf dem Torque gesessen nach den Probefahrten, es hat einfach keinen Spass mehr gemacht, deswegen bin ich sehr froh, das alles zügig geklappt hat, dann kann es bald wieder ins Training gehen.

Bilder vom Ganzen folgen, dauert noch etwas, Teile trudeln nach und nach noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist das der in komplett Schwarz Eloxiert Shotpen?
einfach nur Geil


----------



## RolfK (17. Dezember 2011)

Jepp isser....


----------



## woodybender (17. Dezember 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Jepp isser....


Hallo, wie lange hast du auf den Rahmen gewartet, habe am 23.11 bestellt, auch alles schwarz eloxiert?


----------



## Michael140 (17. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus Rolf! Wünsche viel spass beim basteln


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Wozu ist die Zughalterung unterhalb des Tretlagers? Wenn ich hier z.B. den Zug des Schaltwerks befestige bleibt mir ja keine Schlaufe für das Einfedern des Hinterbaus?? Wie habt ihr das gelöst dass die Züge nicht beim Einferdern des Hinterbaus in die Kettenblätter kommen?


----------



## ollo (18. Dezember 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja gleich die beiden Schuldigen beisammen
> 
> Ja ging alles relativ zügig, hab auch nur noch einmal auf dem Torque gesessen nach den Probefahrten, es hat einfach keinen Spass mehr gemacht, deswegen bin ich sehr froh, das alles zügig geklappt hat, dann kann es bald wieder ins Training gehen.
> 
> Bilder vom Ganzen folgen, dauert noch etwas, Teile trudeln nach und nach noch ein.









@burn

mach aus einem Kabelbinder eine Schlaufe in dem der Zug sich bewegen kann. Also nicht den Zug am Halter mit dem Kabelbinder festknallen. Den Zug einfach lang genug lassen.......... Zughüllenlänge ? Das  einfachste ist, Luft aus dem Dämpfer, Zughülle am Schaltwerk (aber noch nicht am Schalter) festmachen und an den Leitungshaltern (aber so das er sich noch bewegen kann und dann den Hinterbau einfedern (per Hand). Dann hast Du ihn einmal in Max. Postion "gelängt" und hast jetzt die richtige länge inkl. Max. Lenkereinschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirm (18. Dezember 2011)

Sooooooo, 

nachdem ich in der Woche vor dem geplatzten Testtermin in Oberstdorf dem Jürgen einen Besuch abgestattet habe um mal einen kleinen Proberitt zu machen, war eigentlich schon klar, dass für mich kein Weg an der Fanes vorbeiführt und jetzt soll bestellt werden!

Da ich außer Pedalen und einem Laufrad keinerlei verwertbare Komponenten mehr rumliegen habe, meine Werkstatt eher rudimentär augestattet und das Geld auch eher knapp ist, denke ich, dass ich hier mit einem Komplettbike hier wohl am besten beraten bin, oder?

Preislich und Ausstattungsmäßig wären das dann die Versionen v.2 (3k ) und v.2-F (3,4k ), also 

- "MZ 55 RC3 Evo Titan, 170mm" (Auf der Homepage steht ne andere Gabel, das ist aber ein Fehler, wie ich im Fanes-Galerie-Thread gelesen habe.)

oder

- "FOX 36Talas Fit Kashima, 140/180mm"

Ich habe beide Gabeln leider noch nicht fahren können und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr hierzu ein paar beratende Worte finden könntet.


----------



## RolfK (18. Dezember 2011)

Ohne zu wissen was du genau mit dem Fanes anstellen willst, würde ich dir zur Zocchi raten, weil alle die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin wesentlich besser ansprechen als Fox(die hab ich als Float) und eine Absenkung wirst du nicht brauchen.


----------



## Piefke (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die 55 in meiner Fanes, nach einer 36 VAN RC2 160 mm und einer Totem Solo Air.
Die 55 ist eindeutig die beste der drei Gabeln und passt hervorragend in die Fanes.
Eine Absenkung hab ich bei der Fanes noch nie vermisst.


----------



## squirm (18. Dezember 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r eure EinschÃ¤tzung. Die MZ kÃ¤me mir sehr entgegen: 400â¬ gespart, dann kannÂ´s diese Saison noch neue Skischuhe geben 



RolfK schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen was du genau mit dem Fanes anstellen willst



Ich werde die Fanes als Bike fÃ¼r alles einsetzen: 

Von der kleinen Feierabendrunde Ã¼ber Endurotouren bis zu gelegentlichen BikeparkeinsÃ¤tzen wird alles dabei sein. 

Ich habe weder bergauf noch bergab vor irgendwelche Zeitrekorde aufzustellen, ich will einfach nur Spass haben. Bergauf ist eher Mittel zum Zweck und bergab wird dann Gas gegeben ... ich freu mich schon auf April


----------



## squirm (18. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. Dezember 2011)

Würde auch zur Zocchi raten oder eben zur Solo air Lyrik.
Die Talas am Bike meiner Ex war imemr irgendwie hölzern, Talas halt.

Die von Jü gelieferte solo Air Lyrik macht keine anstanden durchzurauschen, wirkt sensibel,fast wie die Deville die ich vorher hatte, bei mehr Steifigkeit.

Einzig das sie weiß ist,stört etwas.

Evtl hol ich mir auch noch eine 55er in Schwarz.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Lyrik eine Hand breit über der MZ und beide gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg von der Fox. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Dezember 2011)

d.h.?

Fox gut oder nüx?


----------



## tobsinger (19. Dezember 2011)

meine meinung geht auch zur lyrik im vergleich zur fox. 

bin beides im direkten Vergleich gefahren: Talas 180 im 601er und Lyrik Air DH in der Fanes. Es liegen welten dazwischen. 

Hätte das nie gedacht, was gutes marketing so alles anrichten kann.
In den bikebravos ist die talas ja auch immer 'überragend' das kann ich so absolut nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> d.h.?
> 
> Fox gut oder nüx?



Die TALAS ist völlig überbewertet. Tut mir leid falls das so nicht raus kam.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

squirm schrieb:


> Sooooooo,
> 
> ...............
> 
> ...




bei Geldknappheit, heißt es eigentlich nur Schei§§ auf Mainstreamteile.......Ehrliche Alternativen gibt es genug, Kurbeln Truvativ AKA anstatt SRAM X 9 oder SLX anstatt XT, Bremsen SLX anstatt XT / XTR, Laufräder Veltec (Hope Sperrklinkensystem, Gewicht nur ein hauch schwerer wie eine DT 240) Schaltung X7 anstatt X 9 oder SLX anstatt XT usw..... Winterzeit ist Schnäppchenzeit und ein Vorjahresmodell läuft meist besser als Brandnew, jetzt ist mit die beste Zeit die Shops ab zu Surfen, auch wenn Du nicht viel selber Schrauben willst oder "Kannst". 

Die Gabelfreaks haben ja schon ihre Meinung kund getan, da schweig ich mal und Vetrau da wie immer den Worten vom dunklen Lord  



@all
und wer noch ein bisschen Kohle übrig hat, der sollte sich und seinem Dämpfer mal das antun (Bestellung ist echt Simpel, geht auch ohne selber Ausmessen einfach nur 22,2 x 8 + Dämpfer Modell + Rad Modell, da weiß der gute Herr Huber dann alles) 

http://huber-bushings.com/

sehr schnell, sehr Freundlich, preislich völlig OK ( ich habe keine 45 eus inkl. dem Tool bezahlt, das man eh gut gebrauchen kann) und das wichtigste, zwischen den Originalbuchsen und Lagern ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht......Original eher wie die Nacht, da will man eh nicht Fahren


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Dezember 2011)

Von Hubers Achsen bin ich auch sehr angetan.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Dezember 2011)

@Ollo
Meinst du nun Orginal RS/Fox Buchsen oder alutech Buchsen im Vergleich zu Hubers Bu(x)chsen? 

Und:
Ich will jetzt so 25°C und Sonne.....


----------



## RolfK (19. Dezember 2011)

Was bringen diese Buchsen, besseres Ansprechverhalten usw. 

Und die 25° mit Sonne nehm ich auch , ich hasse diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## jan84 (19. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Von Hubers Achsen bin ich auch sehr angetan.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ich auch, absolut empfehlenswert (Haltbarkeit, Ansprechen). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Von Hubers Achsen bin ich auch sehr angetan.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Werde bald mal zu ihm hin radeln um meinen Vivid Air aufzumöbeln, als ich dem Jü den wingover mal empfohlen hab vor Monaten (für irgendeinen Proto) war er auch sehr angetan.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die prompte Erfüllung meiner Träume!!


----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Ollo
> Meinst du nun Orginal RS/Fox Buchsen oder alutech Buchsen im Vergleich zu Hubers Bu(x)chsen?
> 
> Und:
> Ich will jetzt so 25°C und Sonne.....





eine verwirrende Frage  ich drösel das noch mal auf.......der Jürgen sagt im Bezug auf die Fanes, die Buchsen sind nicht von ihm, also folgere ich daraus das diese von RS sind.......die Gleitlager (die Originalen) ebenfalls von RS, in Summe macht das also 2 x Original ohne Jürgen (den Merken wir uns einfach mal, so einen Jürgen kann man immer sehr gut gebrauchen) 

In Addition und Subtraktion sieht es dann wie folgt aus ..........  
2 x Original RS macht - 2 addiert mit den 2 x Huber Buchsen, + 2 macht dann wiederum 0 und jetzt kommt der gemerkte Jürgen ins Spiel der macht nämlich immer + 1 aus, das ganze in Reihe betrachtet wäre dann das...... -2 + 2 + 1 = 1 also ganz klarer Sieg für die Huber Buchsen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2011)

Aber bedenke! Wenn zwei in einem Raum sind und drei rausgehen, muss einer wieder rein gehen damit keiner da ist! 

Aber jetzt habt ihr mich wieder daran erinnert was ich meinen beiden Bikes noch spendieren wollte. Die sollen auch des Hubers Buchsen kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal für die prompte Erfüllung meiner Träume!!




aber was nur......die Minitooltasche, die Luftpolsterfolie, den Tannenbaum im Topf, den Röhrenfernseher oder  das Dir mal jemand sagt, das Kabel auch Ordentlicher verlegt werden können ...........................................oh nein ich Idiot,..................... 















Natürlich das Fahrrad, viel Spaß damit und noch anständiges Wetter zum ausgiebigen Einreiten jiha


----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber bedenke! Wenn zwei in einem Raum sind und drei rausgehen, muss einer wieder rein gehen damit keiner da ist!
> 
> Aber jetzt habt ihr mich wieder daran erinnert was ich meinen beiden Bikes noch spendieren wollte. Die sollen auch des Hubers Buchsen kriegen.




es sei den die zwei wußten gar nicht das da schon einer drin war ........ Leute gibs nee einfach zum Haare raufen


----------



## Michael140 (19. Dezember 2011)

@moonb.

Mit Dämpfer auf Möbeln meinst du nur die Buchsen, oder macht der sonst noch was? Ich glaub den Besuch ich auch mal


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau, der Rest läuft eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man ab und an mal die Luftkammer schmiert.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> jiha




Arscz 

Geil wars im dunklen Wald!

Das Ding geht wie die Luzie!


----------



## crazyede (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ,

habe mir jetzt nach monatelanger Bikesuche ein Fanes Enduro bestellt . 

Muß aber noch bis Ende Februar warten .

Habe Dank meiner Frau noch den letzten Rahmen in meiner Größe erwischt .

Gruß Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

Na dann:
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch!
Sitze auch noch bis Mitte Februar im Wartezimmer.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Dezember 2011)

Zum Überbrücken der Wartezeit...






überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass die Gute auch im Schnee nen riesen Spaß macht...


----------



## bikefun2009 (20. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ....überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass die Gute auch im Schnee nen riesen Spaß macht...


NEIN!!! Du sollst Motzen was der Schnee hergibt, das es mit der Fanes nich fahrbar sei


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Da ich leider noch keine Fanes live sehen konnte irritiert mich der Hinterbau ein wenig. Sieht der nur so dünn aus und wirkt stabil? Mach mir da ein wenig Sorgen


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Dezember 2011)

Man kann von außen keine Materialstärken erkennen(coladose ist dicker und würde man trotzem nicht in den Rahmen schweißen), man sieht auch keinem Rahmen an, ob er stabil ist, die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Platz. Als ich mal den Hostlink auseinander hatte, war da recht viel Material.


----------



## Nasum (20. Dezember 2011)

Mach dir keine Gedanken.Als ich meins ausgepackt hab dachte ich nur:Oh doch fetter als ich dachte


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich meine das Aussehen der recht dünn wirkenden Streben.
Andere Modelle sind ja doch schon wuchtiger


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Man kann sie vllt. nicht direkt miteinander Vergleichen, aber ein Cube Hanzz Sl hat schon genau das was ich will. Aber ein Alutech so aufgebaut ist wahrscheinlich besser zu pedalieren


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich nochmal 
Kurz zu mir:
Ich hatte in den letzten 4 Jahren! 7 verschiedene Bikes, von allem mal etwas. Nie war es genauso wie ich es wollte. Also immer wieder halb verkauft und halb neu aufgebaut. Ich mÃ¶chte im neuen Bike ne Saint komplett (liegt schon zu Hause), ne Totem und was Enduro/Freeride mÃ¤Ãiges als Rahmen.
Da kommt die Fanes im Selbstaufbau schon recht nah dran, oder?
Beim Cube hab ich halt noch Geld Ã¼brig da Modell 2011 ab 2600â¬ gehandelt wird.
Brauch echt hilfe von euch weil meine Freundin und meine Nerven machen das nicht noch ein Jahr mit


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Ich meine das Aussehen der recht dünn wirkenden Streben.
> Andere Modelle sind ja doch schon wuchtiger



Aussehen hat nichts damit zu tun, wie dick das Material innen ist. oder obs wie zum Beispiel beim trek scratch eine fehlerhafte Charge gibt. Stabilität kann man nicht optisch beurteilen.
So wurde die Druckstrebe nach dem Proto um fast 4mm Material dicker, ohne das man es auf Fotos so gesehn hat.

Als enduro Rahmen würde es zu deinen Anforderungen auch passen, das Cube kenn ich nicht, ist aber sicher auch kein schlechtes Bike. 

Da du damit fahren mußt, mußt du selbst die Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (20. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du für die Schneeausfahrt die Fat Alberts vom "Weihnachtsbaumbild" drauf gelassen oder sind das andere Reifen?
Bei mir liegen inzwischen auch 15-20 cm Schnee und ich bin noch auf der Suche nach den richtigen Reifen.




DerandereJan schrieb:


> Zum Überbrücken der Wartezeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Das ist richtig mit selbstentscheiden. Das Cube ( ich will auf keinen Fall Werbung dafÃ¼r machen im Fanes Fred) hat komplett Saint, 180/190 mm Fw V/H, ne 36 Float Rc2 Fit (wird dann sofort getauscht gegen Totem Coil) und nen Rc4 (getauscht gegen Vivid), meine jetzigen Saint Komponenten wÃ¼rde ich dann wieder verkaufen (alle neu), und ich hab noch Geld Ã¼brig. Die Geo ist fast Ã¤hnlich. Oberrohr beim Cube ist kÃ¼rzer. Ist halt nen Freerider mit Endurogenen und die Fanes ordne ich als Enduro mit Freeridegenen ein. Ich weis auch nicht was ich machen soll. Beide Bikes sind verlockend.
Ach man(n), alles immer so schwierigâ¦


----------



## Nasum (20. Dezember 2011)

... und deshalb musst du FANES kaufen


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2011)

@imun: FANES !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Das ist richtig mit selbstentscheiden. Das Cube ( ich will auf keinen Fall Werbung dafür machen im Fanes Fred) hat komplett Saint, 180/190 mm Fw V/H, ne 36 Float Rc2 Fit (wird dann sofort getauscht gegen Totem Coil) und nen Rc4 (getauscht gegen Vivid), meine jetzigen Saint Komponenten würde ich dann wieder verkaufen (alle neu), und ich hab noch Geld übrig. Die Geo ist fast ähnlich. Oberrohr beim Cube ist kürzer. Ist halt nen Freerider mit Endurogenen und die Fanes ordne ich als Enduro mit Freeridegenen ein. Ich weis auch nicht was ich machen soll. Beide Bikes sind verlockend.
> Ach man(n), alles immer so schwierig



Im Grunde fällt mir da nur eins zu ein: Probefahren schützt vor Fehlkäufen...


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

crazyede schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> .....
> 
> ...




 hat nur Sie den Schlüssel zum Waffenschrank oder kennt nur Sie das Kennwort für das Internet, damit DU bestellen konntest   

Spaß beiseite, ..... Glückwunsch zum bald neuen Bike. Farbe und sonstige Kleinigkeiten ????


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß das Probefahren besser ist, aber ich hab keine Möglichkeit nen Fanes Probezurollen (oder hat jemand ne Idee) oder nen Hanzz stellt sich von den Händlern hier auch keiner ins Geschäft


----------



## tobsinger (20. Dezember 2011)

Probefahren ist die eizige möglichkeit, sonst wirst Du es nie rausfinden. Ich habs auch so gemacht und danach war das keine frage mehr. da kann dir jetzt hier jeder sagen, fanes, fanes, fanes, aber es ist doch sehr subjektiv wie man sich auf einem rad fühlt. ich schick Dir ne PM wegen probefahrt.


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> ..........
> Ach man(n), alles immer so schwierigâ¦



nÃ¶hÃ¶.......schwierig wird es immer dann wenn man keine Realen Entscheidungsfakten hat weil die Eckpunkte nur Theoretisch bekannt sind (in dem Fall, ist nicht bekannt, wie fÃ¤hrt sich das eine und wie fÃ¤hrt sich das andere) und dann braucht es auch keine groÃen Budget Entscheidungen mehr, da sich keiner das unpassende / schlechtere kauft, weil es Preiswerter ist 


Bad Wildbad ist ja fast um die Ecke, vielleicht fÃ¤hrt ja einer von den Jungens hier mal in Bad Wildbad 


Das eine gegen das andere abzuwÃ¤gen ist nicht verkehrt, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, ja. Wenn es aber schon einen Anflug von "Verzweiflung" mit sich bring, dann den Verstand ausschalten und Bauch einschalten, gibt immer die richtigere Entscheidung...............seine Traumfrau findet man auch nicht wirklich mit dem Kopf, auÃer das man darÃ¼ber Nachdenken sollte sich nicht wie ein Honk zu verhalten oder man doch eher Platonische "Dinge" bevorzugt. 


Wenn nichts mehr Hilft, MÃ¼nze schmeiÃen, Ergebnis Registrieren und damit Leben wie es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

ah wieder was vergessen wegen der Huber Buchsen / Bushings , nicht nur das sie Hochwertiger sind und besser laufen, die Buchsen selber haben auch einen Größeren Durchmesser, so das sie die Dreiecksöffnungen im Umlenkhebel besser abdecken


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Dezember 2011)

Mal anders gefragt, du bist ja nun auch schon was länger hier am überlegen, legst du das selbe Engagement auch im Hanzz Faden an den Tag, und was sagt das aus?


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Also die Fanes ist schon Favorit, das Hanzz kam vor 3 Tagen ins Gespräch bei mir weil ich noch am Rumschauen war.
Ich bin von Natur aus immer etwas unentschlossen und auf jeden Fall sehr ungeduldig. Ich schau auf jeden Fall gern nach Schnäppchen und alles drum und dran. Deshalb war ich wahrscheinlich bisher nicht zufrieden, bzw. nur kurzfristig zufrieden mit den Rädern die ich hatte. Immer musste etwas umgebaut werden und verändert. Auf einmal stand ein anderes Rad da und so weiter und so fort.
Dann hab ich vor ca. 2 Monaten den Entschluss gefasst mein Curare und mein Felt zu verkaufen und mir was richtiges zu holen.
Also Enduro für auch ab und an Park.
Dann war das Fanes ja in der Freeride im Test und den Meilenstein hat es ja auch gewonnen.
Also Fanes: schick, individuell und so wie ich es brauch.
Die Varianten so wie sie fertig sind gefallen mir nur bedingt, werden dann bei Ankunft wieder halb auseinander gebaut und verkauft. Also das Frameset mit Totem Coil und Vivid.
Jetzt hab ich schon die komplette Saint ergattert von verschiedenen Shóps und alles liegt hier.
Als ich dann beim Stöbern das Hanzz entdeckte dachte ich, da ist alles dran so wie ich es wollte. Aber genug erstmal......
Sorry für den langen Text und wenn er sich vllt blöd lesen tut. Aber ich musste das jetzt mal los werden, weil meine Kollegen mir langsam auch nicht mehr helfen können


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Ich bin von Natur aus immer etwas unentschlossen und auf jeden Fall sehr ungeduldig.



Blöde Kombination 
Da bin ich froh dass ich geduldig genug bin mir wochen- bis monatelang das für-und-wider diverser Optionen durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen. Und Fanesfahrer sind meistens so nett, dass sie einen auch mal probereiten lassen, gell Ollo 

Aber im Grunde hat mich ein Blick auf die Geo-Charts von Hanzz und Fanes zu einer einzigen entscheidenden Frage gebracht:
Ist es dir egal wie das Ding im Sitzen Berg hoch geht? Dann lass das Hanzz in deiner Liste drin. 
Wenn dich aber am Curare unter anderem gestört hat, dass du zu weit überm Hinterrad gesessen hast (insbesondere falls du wie ich groß bist und eine lange Sattelstütze brauchst) solltest du das Hannz ganz schnell wieder vergessen. Denn es soll 68° Sitzwinkel bei einem sehr kurzen Sitzrohr haben. Das kann mit Sattel in Uphill-Position eigentlich nur über dem Hinterrad enden.
Die Fanes hat bei Vergleichbarer Größe (L) 5cm mehr Sitzrohr mit einem Winkel von 71°, wenn man so misst wie bei Cube, in XL wird der Winkel noch etwas steiler, und das ist dann spätestens wenn man groß ist das Totschlagargument 

Den virtuellen Sitzwinkel durchs Tretlager gemessen gibt Cube leider nicht an.


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

@imun,

helfen  kannst Du dir nur selber, indem Du mal die SchnÃ¤ppchen vergisst, FahrrÃ¤der kauft man nicht ausschlieÃlich danach was vor dem â¬ Zeichen steht. Und die Erfahrungen mit, wer nur nach dem Preis kauft, kauft 2 mal 3 mal oder 4 mal sollten doch reichen.............aber Wahrscheinlich bist Du  wirklich wie Dein Nickname "Imun" 

da fÃ¤llt mir nur eine Metapher zu ein....... von der sich hier bitte keiner WÃ¶rtlich und PersÃ¶nlich angesprochen fÃ¼hlen soll.

"wÃ¤hrend die Dummen die Festung erstÃ¼rmen, grÃ¼beln die Schlauen darÃ¼ber nach, wie nur" 




@Lt Animal

na sicher, ist doch abgemachte Sache .......... Fieber geht auch langsam weg.


----------



## crazyede (20. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> hat nur Sie den Schlüssel zum Waffenschrank oder kennt nur Sie das Kennwort für das Internet, damit DU bestellen konntest
> 
> Spaß beiseite, ..... Glückwunsch zum bald neuen Bike. Farbe und sonstige Kleinigkeiten ????



@ Ollo

Meine Frau hat über Facebook gesehen dass die Größe S ausverkauft ist .

Auf der Alutech Seite war aber noch ein Rahmen in Schwarz Eloxal in S .

Ich habe den Jürgen dann angerufen weil ich mir nicht so sicher war wegen der Größe . Bin in den letzten Monaten zu viele Räder probe gefahren .

Habe dann noch schnell bestellt .

Fanes Enduro Komplettbike Schwarz Eloxal .

Fox DHX5.0 Air .

SRAM Schaltgruppe X9 Upgrade .

Jetzt nur noch bis Februar warten ...

Gruss Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

es ging prinzipiell bei diesem Produkt nicht um Schnäppchen. Ich habe gewisse Vorstellungen im Kopf was ich dieses Mal für Teile dran haben wollte. Das ich so auf 3000- 3500 kommen werde ist mir bewusst. Aber dies ist dann wirklich die Grenze und ich will genau das an meinem NEUEN Bike haben was ich mir vo0rgestellt hab. Mir kann keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen. Das ist mir bewusst.
Ich hab auch kein Problem damit bis April warten zu müssen falls das "L" vergriffen ist. Aber dann bin ich mir 100% sicher es wird eine Fanes.
Am Curare hat mich der Rahmen allgemein etwas gestört. Kam mir immer so schwammig vor. Hatte nen RP23 drin und so war es schon OKAY, aber jetzt möchte ich ein edleres Enduro für lange Zeit besitzen (so ist der jetzige Plan) 
wenn ihr versteht was ich meine  

Ich danke euch aber mal wieder mit eurer Geduld, irgendwann steht hier sicherlich eh ein "BESTELLT"


----------



## burn23 (20. Dezember 2011)

Lass dir Zeit bei deiner Entscheidung, ich wusst auch lange nicht ob mir das Fanes von der Geo, Farbe etc. her taugt. Als 2. Favorit war auch ein Helius AM im Rennen. Hab dann viel verglichen und mit Farben im Photoshop gespielt und letztendlich auf meinen Bauch gehört und mich richtig entschieden. War früher auch wie du, immer das günstigste Angebot rausgesucht, um später dann nur Kompromisse einzugehen. Lieber einmal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und dann längerfristig mit einem Grinsen auf den Trails fahren. 

Ich hoffe ich konnt dir bissl helfen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

crazyede schrieb:


> @ Ollo
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...





na was ein Glück  und Februar ist eigentlich auch nicht mehr lang hin, im Vergleich zum nächsten Sommerurlaub  . 
Bin mal gespannt wie Dir der Fox DHX zusagt (bist meine ich, der erste mit  einem DHX im Fanes) ich fand ihn schrecklich (wie einige, aber das war auch ein anderer Rahmenhersteller wo er drin saß) ............ dann noch entspanntes Warten auf "the holy Bike-Grail"


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> .............. (so ist der jetzige Plan)
> wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> Ich danke euch aber mal wieder mit eurer Geduld, irgendwann steht hier sicherlich eh ein "BESTELLT"




 so soll es sein.............  aber uff je passt "auf dem weg zur Kirche laufen Dir noch andere "Bräute" über den weg"   ......... wenn es danach ginge was es nicht alles für schönes Zeug gibt, würde ich im Schuppen Wohnen und die ganzen Fahrräder im Haus, weil da mehr Räder rein passen


----------



## imun (20. Dezember 2011)

Das sparen und billige Teile dran schrauben ist ja jetzt vorbei. Auch wenn es sich manchmal nicht so anhÃ¶rt. Das Fanes ist schon im Herzen irgendwie verankert. Ich hab bei der Saint halt geschaut wo ich sie am billigsten herbekomme. Und ich hab gegenÃ¼ber der Komplettgruppe ca. 200â¬ gespart. Und ich wollte am Neuen unbedingt Saint.
@burn23
Ihr helft mir alle, manchmal brauch ich auch ne Gedankenbremse 
Ich werd die Enduro/Freeride Suchmaschine jetzt ausschalten und mein Fanes zusammensparen.
Ihr habt mich Ã¼berzeugt und im Herzen war es ja eigentlich schon drin.
Das Cube hÃ¤tte ich dann gehabt und wÃ¤re womÃ¶glich wieder nicht zufrieden.
Danke Jungs und bis bald im Fanes-Club


----------



## crazyede (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Ollo

in meinem Specialized Enduro 2005 war der DHX ganz Ok .

Mal abwarten .


----------



## Brausa (20. Dezember 2011)

Gute Entscheidung. Das Fanes ist mehr als "nur" ein Enduro. Das Teil flaggt auch bei High-Speed wie nochwas (zumindest mit den richtigen Federelementen ;-) ). Ich hatte auch bedenken wg. des eher steilen Lenkwinkels. Aber das wird durch das tiefe Tretlager und den super funktionierenden Hinterbau ausgeglichen. Dabei ist es aber gleichzeitig sehr handlich. Die tiefere Geo (z.B. im Vergleich zum Hans) taugt mir sehr. Sowohl auf technischen als auch auf schnellen Trails.


----------



## ollo (20. Dezember 2011)

crazyede schrieb:


> @ Ollo
> 
> in meinem Specialized Enduro 2005 war der DHX ganz Ok .
> 
> Mal abwarten .




das ist aber auch schon 6 Jahre her...............ich bin gespannt


----------



## crazyede (20. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist aber auch schon 6 Jahre her...............ich bin gespannt



Ja nicht ganz 6 Jahre . Erst war der 5th Element und dann der DHX .

Ich habe jetzt auch nicht den Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern . Wichtig war mir beim Fanes auch dass kein spezieller Dämpfer verbaut ist und die Auswahl dadurch recht Groß ist .

Mal schauen aber es kann nur besser werden als dass was ich jetzt habe .

Gruß Ede


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Dezember 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Hast Du für die Schneeausfahrt die Fat Alberts drauf gelassen oder sind das andere Reifen?



Nee nee, ich hab mir gedacht, schauste dem geschenkten Gaul mal ins Maul. Sind ja die teuren Fatal Berts verbaut...
Bisher stehen sie meinem Lieblingsallrounder Minion in nix nach.... Grip in jeder Lage, auch auf dem (pappigen) Schnee heute. Ist halt doppelt so teuer wie der FeldwaldundWiesen Minion....

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (20. Dezember 2011)

Mit ein bisschen Glück klingelt morgen der Postbote und übergibt einen Karton, in dem einer der letzten "Custom"-Rahmen aus der letzten Serie darauf wartet bis zum Frühjahr aufgebaut zu werden.

Ich freu mich! 

Nach den vielen schönes schwarz elox-rahmen kommt dann mal wieder ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel


----------



## squirm (20. Dezember 2011)

Ist eigentlich bekannt wieviel der M rahmen mehr wiegt im Vergleich zum S?


----------



## Ripgid (21. Dezember 2011)

derearl schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Glück klingelt morgen der Postbote und übergibt einen Karton, in dem einer der letzten "Custom"-Rahmen aus der letzten Serie darauf wartet bis zum Frühjahr aufgebaut zu werden.
> 
> Ich freu mich!
> 
> Nach den vielen schönes schwarz elox-rahmen kommt dann mal wieder ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel



jawoll, habe auch noch einen geordert, allerdings kommt der erst paar monate später.. Farbe wird RAL 5015


----------



## derearl (21. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Farbe wird RAL 5015



Nachmacher!  Aber nur der Hauptrahmen. Die Schwinge in RAW hast die nicht, oder?


----------



## imun (21. Dezember 2011)

Warum fahrt ihr alle die 55ti und Lyrik?
Gewichtsgründe oder wie?
Performancemäßig dürfte doch die Totem mit der Lyrik gleich sein, oder? Nur halt bulliger vom Aussehen und etwas schwerer.


----------



## Ripgid (21. Dezember 2011)

derearl schrieb:


> Nachmacher!  Aber nur der Hauptrahmen. Die Schwinge in RAW hast die nicht, oder?



ernsthaft RAL5015 ? na da bin ich ja auf bilder gespannt; muss ja auf meinen noch etwas länger warten. Hinterbau wird ebenfalls RAL 5015, Wippe habe ich in schwarz elox 

Die restlichen Teile werden wohl rot-elox (Pro II Naben usw..)


----------



## tobsinger (21. Dezember 2011)

wenn die performance lyrik = totem ist, gibt es kaum einen grund ne totem den  berg hochzuschleppen. die lyrik kam mir beim testfahren nicht unangenehm flexibel vor, aber ich wiege auch unter 80kg, kann bei schwergewichten vllt anders sein.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Dezember 2011)

Huiiiii, Baby-Blau?

Da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt, vor allem in Kombi mit RAW....

Warte immer noch auf meinen "Schwarz-Elox-Stealth-Konkurrenzrahmen" frisch aus Taiwan...vielleicht klappts vor Heiligabend noch....


----------



## derearl (21. Dezember 2011)

Jo "baby blau" bzw. die din-farbe für sauerstoff. Ich sah auf der eurobike ein foto und war direkt angetan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (21. Dezember 2011)

Also ist die Totem doch die richtige für mich, oder das sagen die anderen?
Weil zu Coil wurde mir hier ja schon geraten


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2011)

Also, auf einem Enduro würde ich keine 3kg Totem mit mir rumschleppen.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Dezember 2011)

derearl schrieb:


> Jo "baby blau" bzw. die din-farbe für sauerstoff. Ich sah auf der eurobike ein foto und war direkt angetan.



Jo, wenn das das "Eurobike-Blau" ist, gehöre ich auch zum "Club". Bin mal gespannt, da ich ja bis auf die Wippe (ebenfalls in schwarz) alles in blau bestellt habe.
Dann bekommt der Rahmen noch seine individuelle Note. Habe nen Bekannten, der Airbrusher ist. Aber abwarten. Alles dezent.
Ich tendiere allerdings eher zu weißen Teilen. Aber mal schauen, wie das alles so wirkt, wenn der Bock erst mal vor einem steht. Und mal schauen, wer den ersten bekommt.
Irgenwie nämlich komisch. Ich habe im November bestellt und einen Liefertermin im April. Einige hier scheinen ihr Komplettbike jetzt erst bestellt zu haben und Liefertermine im Februar bekommen zu haben.
Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Also ist die Totem doch die richtige für mich, oder das sagen die anderen?
> Weil zu Coil wurde mir hier ja schon geraten





san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, auf einem Enduro würde ich keine 3kg Totem mit mir rumschleppen.



recht hat er!

hab meine Totem Coil - eine Offenbarung von Gabel - auch  gegen eine tapered Lyrik getauscht. Fahre jetzt erstmal SoloAir 2012 und wechsel dann bei Bedarf auf Coil.

nimm die Lyrik RC2DH tapered von Jü und gut is!


----------



## derearl (21. Dezember 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, wenn das das "Eurobike-Blau" ist, gehöre ich auch zum "Club".



Ja, ich meine so ein Foto einen blauen beflockten Fanes Rahmen. Finde das jetzt gerade nicht, aber auf Nachfrage bestätigte man mir, das dies RAL5015 ist.
Na denn Willkommen im "Club"! 

Aber zugegeben die Farbwahl ist nach der letzten Saison jetzt auch nicht mehr so originell. Gibt da ja so einige Hersteller, die Rahmen in der Farbe haben und auch bekleidungstechnisch ist da viel blaues in diesem Jahr bei gewesen. Egal: Hauptsache es gefällt.


----------



## ollo (21. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ernsthaft RAL5015 ? na da bin ich ja auf bilder gespannt; muss ja auf meinen noch etwas länger warten. Hinterbau wird ebenfalls RAL 5015, Wippe habe ich in schwarz elox
> 
> Die restlichen Teile werden wohl rot-elox (Pro II Naben usw..)




ist doch eine Endgeile Farbe 







zwar kein Fanes, aber Blau isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Dezember 2011)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wenn die performance lyrik = totem ist, gibt es kaum einen grund ne totem den  berg hochzuschleppen. die lyrik kam mir beim testfahren nicht unangenehm flexibel vor, aber ich wiege auch unter 80kg, kann bei schwergewichten vllt anders sein.



Die Lyrik ist auch bei 0.1 Tonnen nicht unangenehm weich. 
Ist die Paradebesetzung für die Fanes, und wenn sie nicht perfekt ist kann Onkel Helmchen nachhelfen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Gewichtsgründe oder wie?





Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind komplett saint würde ich auch nochmal überdenken.


----------



## imun (21. Dezember 2011)

Warum die Saint überdenken? Also die Lyrik wirds dann wohl werden, hab nur bedenken ob die mich aushält wenn ich mal im Park bin.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Dezember 2011)

Dann schmuggel ich auch mal ein blaues dazwischen....Meins wird aber schwaaaaaaaarz.....


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Komplettgruppe ist halt an einigen Stellen schwer. Das Schaltwerk hab ich selber und ist super,, aber z.B. die Kurbel könnte etwas überdimensioniert sein, eine SLX geht auch gut und ist leichter und günstiger.


----------



## Piefke (21. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Warum fahrt ihr alle die *55ti* und Lyrik?
> Gewichtsgründe oder wie?
> Performancemäßig dürfte doch die Totem mit der Lyrik gleich sein, oder? Nur halt bulliger vom Aussehen und etwas schwerer.


Die 55 ti ist leichter als eine Totem Solo Air und geht deutlich besser.
Für *mich* ist das die beste Gabel für die Fanes.


----------



## imun (21. Dezember 2011)

@ der-gute:
warum tauscht du die Solo air wieder?


----------



## thegood (21. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> recht hat er!
> 
> Hab meine totem coil - eine offenbarung von gabel - auch  gegen eine tapered lyrik getauscht. Fahre jetzt erstmal soloair 2012 und wechsel dann *bei bedarf* auf coil.
> 
> Nimm die lyrik rc2dh tapered von jü und gut is!




;d


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2011)

imun schrieb:


> @ der-gute:
> warum tauscht du die Solo air wieder?



weil ich das BEI BEDARF mache,
also wenn die SoloAir mich nicht überzeugt.

Beim draufhalten mit Mach 5 is die SoloAir wohl ebenbürdig,
der offizielle Shootout passiert im alpinen Bereich an Steilstufen.
Wenn sie sich da gut schlägt, bleibt sie SoloAir, sonst wird sie Coil.


----------



## Ripgid (21. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ist doch eine Endgeile Farbe
> 
> zwar kein Fanes, aber Blau isses



Naja, Blau-töne gibt es viele.. soll aber mehr so in die richtung gehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Naja, Blau-töne gibt es viele.. soll aber mehr so in die richtung gehen:
> 
> .....[/IMG]





 auch ein Lecker Bike.......etwas dunkler halt und nicht ganz Bübchen Blau 

Wird schon eine schicke Fanes


----------



## thegood (21. Dezember 2011)

Ein komplett blau eloxiertes Fanes wäre doch auch was feines


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich werfe einfach mal ein BESTELLT  in die muntere Runde.
Es wird ein "kleines" schwarzes. Schwarz elox Shotpen mit Schwarzen Decals, und Carbon Streben.In Größe L.

Da ich voll ausgerüstet 0,11t auf die Waage bringe, würde ich mich freuen wenn einer der schweren Jungs nen Tip fürs Fahrwerk hätte? Air oder doch lieber Coil. Da mir das Gewicht relativ egal ist tendiere ich momentan zu coil.

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema Farbe sind. Läst sich eigentlich ne Eloxalschicht gut lackieren?Mir schwebt da so was vor.





Das Fanes Design No.1 mit Candy red auf Schwarz Matt Elox müsste sehr geil kommen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde bei den Fanes Design aufklebern bleiben, falls beschädigt sind die schnell ausgetauscht und man muß nicht das Eloxal überlackieren. Damit würde man den Härte und Gewichtsvorteil einbüßen.


----------



## ollo (21. Dezember 2011)

klasse Farbvariante ....... diabolisch  so zu sagen 

ach ja und ich bin ein schwerer Junge ( kommt aber nur von den dicken Knochen) 

Rock Shox Vivid Air geht sehr gut und steht dem Coil in nichts nach, als Gabel ist eine BOS Deville verbaut, die sehr gut geht, Alternativ RS Lyrik und die kann Dir Lord Helmchen noch anpassen, falls es eine AIR wird und Dir zu schwammig ist  .............so und jetzt ist das "nichts geht über Coil Jungs Lager" dran


----------



## squirm (21. Dezember 2011)

Meine Bestellung ist auch raus ... Es möge März werden!

EDIT: Hat zufällig jemand die Daten für die Bestellung der "Huber- Buchsen" für n Fanes mit RP23?


----------



## XXXDriver (21. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt werd ich mal was verraten ich habe genau die gleiche Farbwahl getroffen. Fanes Design No.1 mit Mattschwarz auf Feuerrot lackiert, die Decals bleiben weiß. 


So jetzt isses raus hab mir auch eins bestellt ich hoffe es wird noch dieses Jahr bis es kommt 

Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## tobsinger (21. Dezember 2011)

das nicolai ist ne sehr geile farbkombi, aber es sind die gelben eloxteile und decals die es ausmachen. ein freund von mir hat ein verkehrsblaues (RAL 5017) Singlespeed Hardtail als stadtschlampe. ist kopmplett mit schwarzen anbauteilen und das sieht eher nicht so gut aus, bischen langweilig.
der kontrast machts.

werde meins nächstes jahr gold eloxieren mit lila anbauteilen  wenn's denn noch kommt.


----------



## imun (21. Dezember 2011)

Bin selbst nicht schlüssig ob Coil oder air. Aber ich hab noch Zeit zum lesen und grübeln 
Hab ja auch meine 0,11t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (21. Dezember 2011)

Wo hier auch so schön über Gabeln diskutiert wird: Hat jemand von euch schon irgendwelche Angebote der 2012 Durolux Gabeln gesehen? 

Die wäre für mich ja auch noch eine Alternative. Nicht zuletzt weil deren Einbauhöhe wie Arsch auf Eimer passt und man sonst auch nichts wirklich schlechtes liest. Wenn der Preis ähnlich wie die 2010 liegen werden ist das sehr verlockend.


----------



## Piefke (21. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ......so und jetzt ist das "nichts geht über Coil Jungs Lager" dran


55 RC3 EVO ti und Roco TST Coil - einfach nur genial als Fahrwerk.

Luft gehört in Reifen, nicht in Federelemente


----------



## ollo (21. Dezember 2011)

squirm schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> EDIT: Hat zufällig jemand die Daten für die Bestellung der "Huber- Buchsen" für n Fanes mit RP23?




22,2 mm x 8 mm und sonst schreibst Du ihm einfach nur das Dämpfermodell auf (RP 23 Bj xy) der gute Huber Stefan hat  einiges an Dämpfer-Maßdaten da.


----------



## RolfK (21. Dezember 2011)

Wollte eventuell auch diese Huberbuchsen noch einbauen, wobei mir aufgefallen sit, das die 4 Schrauben an Wippe und Dämpfer nur normale Verzinkte sind und die Restlichen am Hinterbau (an den Lagern und Achsinlays) aus Edelstahl. Ist Edelstahl zu weich für die Belastung dort oder warum sind da normale Schrauben montiert? Wenn das geht, würde ich die gern tauschen wollen auch in Edelstahl, sieht einfach besser aus. Kennt sich da jemand von Euch mit aus oder weiss näheres?


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Dezember 2011)

22mm/8mm    laut pdf

die huberbuchsen werd ich auch noch verbauen


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

Da ist das Ding!!!  Nummer 342, wenn ich der eingeschlagenen Nummer im Rahmen glauben darf.





Eigentlich hatte ich vor die Fanes in aller Ruhe aufzubauen, so das es im Frühjahr fertig wird. Aber jetzt, wo das Schmuckstück in meinen Händen ist hätte ich nicht übel Lust es schneller fertig zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (22. Dezember 2011)

Geil sieht es aus.Mit dem Aufbau gings mir ähnlich.Wollte im Frühjahr fertig sein.Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Laufräder und die Fox 36(180mm) muss noch schwarz lackiert werden und dann kann ich zusammen bauen.Ich konnt nicht so lange warten und meine Freundin ist froh das der ganze Haufen von Biketeilen inkl. Rahmen aus dem Schalfzimmer verschwindet bzw. verschwinden tut er nicht aber aufgebaut nimmts nicht soviel Platz weg.Mein Bike kommt ins Schlafzimmer, da gibts nix zu rütteln.


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> .... und meine Freundin ist froh das der ganze Haufen von Biketeilen inkl. Rahmen aus dem Schalfzimmer verschwindet bzw. verschwinden tut er nicht aber aufgebaut nimmts nicht soviel Platz weg.Mein Bike kommt ins Schlafzimmer, da gibts nix zu rütteln.



Hehe, das kenne ich nur zu gut. Mein Schlafzimmer ist aus Platzmangel in der übrigen Wohung auch als Bikewerkstatt umgerüstet und da steht nun auch einiges rum. Mecker gibts meist nach der Benutzung von Gabeldeo. Gut kommt hingegen der Duft von frischen Waldboden an den Reifen 

Aber alles in Allem sicher nicht die optimale Lösung mit dem Schlagzimmer. Aber irgendwie in die Wohnung sollen die Räder. Keller etc. ist mir zu unsicher und auch zu schade.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Dezember 2011)

Staubsauger raus und hochkant in die Abstellkammer...


----------



## imun (22. Dezember 2011)

Schön isse


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Gabeldeo ist eh Mist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Frau macht unbewußt alles richtig.


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Staubsauger raus und hochkant in die Abstellkammer...



Meine Freundin?


----------



## fiveelements (22. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

So bin grad mal dazu gekommen mir den Rahmen genauer anzusehen und hab ne Frage.
Wie läuft das mit den Achs-Inlays? Ich wollte eigentlich einen 5mmQR haben, stelle jetzt aber fest, dass dort irgedwas verbaut ist was aber bestimmt kein 5mmQR ist.





Meine Vermutung/Hoffnung wäre das das Inlay noch im Karton liegt und man  das dort irgendwie einsetzt, aber das kann ich gerade nicht prüfen da  der Karton im Büro ist.
Oder ist da schlicht und einfach was schief gelaufen?

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2011)

wenn da ne Steckachse drin is im Hinterbau, dann wird das wohl kein QR5 sein...

was is das für ne Achse? wie dick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Dezember 2011)

Das schwarze sind die Inlays. HR 5mm QR gehen in Schnellspannerausfallenden, die haben immer 10mm Durchmesser.

ganz unten
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/TechInfo-Ausfallenden:_:210.html


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn da ne Steckachse drin is im Hinterbau, dann wird das wohl kein QR5 sein...
> 
> was is das für ne Achse? wie dick?



Die Achse ist nur ein Provisiorium zur Stabilisierung des Hinterbaus beim Transport. Der Innerndurchmesser der Löcher in denen die Achse steckt misst ~ 10mm - was wohl für 10mmQR sprechen würde...


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das schwarze sind die Inlays. HR 5mm QR gehen in Schnellspannerausfallenden, die haben immer 10mm Durchmesser.
> 
> ganz unten
> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/TechInfo-Ausfallenden:_:210.html



Ahhhhh, Danke!


----------



## JohnnyT (22. Dezember 2011)

Heute scheint wohl blauer Liefertag zu sein 
Ich konnte mit dem Auspacken auch nicht mehr abwarten bis Heiligabend.





@ derearl: Bin mal gespannt auf deinen Aufbau 
Mir geht's genauso, Aufbau muss jetzt beschleunigt werden!


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2011)

ein QR10 Schnellspanner geht in ein normales Ausfallende,
aber ein QR10 Schnellspanner passt doch nicht durch eine QR5 Nabe.


----------



## lhampe (22. Dezember 2011)

so geht das nicht! Ich wollte ein induviduelles  exotisches Bike haben. Nun wimmelt es hier vor Fanessen;-)


----------



## Piefke (22. Dezember 2011)

@JohnnyT: Welche Gabel kommt denn zu dem Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Heute scheint wohl blauer Liefertag zu sein
> Ich konnte mit dem Auspacken auch nicht mehr abwarten bis Heiligabend.
> 
> @ derearl: Bin mal gespannt auf deinen Aufbau
> Mir geht's genauso, Aufbau muss jetzt beschleunigt werden!



Bäm! Sehr schönes Elox. Ich bin gepsannt. Gefällt mir gut. Mit dem Aufbau warte ich trotzdem noch ein bisschen. Muss mir noch ein paar Gedanken zu Farbe und Gabel machen.


----------



## squirm (22. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 22,2 mm x 8 mm und sonst schreibst Du ihm einfach nur das Dämpfermodell auf (RP 23 Bj xy) der gute Huber Stefan hat  einiges an Dämpfer-Maßdaten da.


 Super, DANKE ollo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (22. Dezember 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte die vielleicht dummen Fragen, aber ich habe grad mal  testweise mein altes LR in die Fanes eingesetzt. Das passt perfekt und ich bin  beruhigt, aber was mit stutig macht ist, dass mein XT-Schnellspanner  aus dem alten Rad (der in dem Rad mit dem LR passt) zu kurz ist...   Der reicht nicht ganz auf die andere Seite. 

Weiter frage ich mich was es mit der Trichterförmigen Aussparung auf der linken Seite auf sich hat. Ist das die Rohloff OEM Aufnahme? 
Irgendwie hab ich nen komisches Gefühl den Schnellspanner in diesem Trichter festzuziehen.

Mache ich was falsch?

Jetzt baue ich mir mein drittes Rad auf und scheitere an einem simplen Schnellspanner... Sachen gibts.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2011)

moin
in die konissche aussparung  
müßte ein konisches aluteil (müßte dabei sein )
das deine  mutter am schnellspanner ersetzt

ist zumindest bei mir so 
als spanner hab ich einen dt swiss rws


----------



## derearl (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi, Dank für die Antwort. Das mit den konischen Gegenstück hab ich mir später dann auch gedacht, habs nur nicht gefunden. Muss gleich mal schauen, ob das im Karton mit beiliegt. Es war auf jeden Fall nicht direkt in dem Inlay drinn als ich die Verpackung  abgemacht habe.


----------



## burn23 (23. Dezember 2011)

WOW! Geiles Eloxblau  Hätte mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## derearl (23. Dezember 2011)

derearl schrieb:


> Muss gleich mal schauen, ob das im Karton mit beiliegt.



Alles im Karton.


----------



## Osti (23. Dezember 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> WOW! Geiles Eloxblau  Hätte mir auch sehr gut gefallen.



ist echt super das eloxblau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Dezember 2011)

Sicher, daß das elox ist? Ich seh da keine merkwürdigen Farbverläufe, lasurblau vielleicht.


----------



## JohnnyT (23. Dezember 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> @JohnnyT: Welche Gabel kommt denn zu dem Stahlfederdämpfer?


 
@ piefke: da komm einer Talas 180 rein. 
Der coil Dämpfer ist eigentlich nur für Bikepark und härtere Angelegenheiten. Für 90% der Touren kommt ein RP23 rein, den ich allerdings erst im Feb. bekomme.

Die Farbe ist übrigens kein Eloxal


----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> @ piefke: da komm einer Talas 180 rein.
> Der coil Dämpfer ist eigentlich nur für Bikepark und härtere Angelegenheiten. Für 90% der Touren kommt ein RP23 rein, den ich allerdings erst im Feb. bekomme.


Ne Talas - da gibts bessere Gabeln, die noch dazu preiswerter sind.
Ein Coil-Dämpfer geht sehr gut in der Fanes, die paar Gramm sind zu verschmerzen


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Dezember 2011)

Tallas?
Da kann man doch gleich eine günstigere Elastomergabel nehmen


----------



## burn23 (23. Dezember 2011)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist übrigens kein Eloxal



Hätt jetzt echt schwören können das dies elox ist. Stimmt, man müsste einen Farbunterschied zwischen den Rohren und den Schweißnähten sehen.

Trotzdem schön


----------



## RolfK (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Blau mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau sieht wirklich top, da bin ich auf das Gesammtbike gespannt, welche Farben noch zum Einsatz kommen.

Hab mal noch eine Frage an die Fanesbiker mit Hope-Bremsen: welchen Adapter nutzt ihr am Hinterrad bei einer 203'er Bremsscheibe? Hatte noch einen C liegen, aber da steht der Bremssattel immer falsch zur Scheibe. 

Danke und Gruß, Rolf


----------



## yooogii (25. Dezember 2011)

Antrieb& Stütze fehlen noch.


----------



## RolfK (25. Dezember 2011)

Hübsch, die Kombi mit dem weißen Dämpfer gefällt.

Meins ist gestern Abend auch fertig geworden, einzig die Laufräder werden demnächst noch getauscht.


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hübsch, die Kombi mit dem weißen Dämpfer gefällt.
> 
> Meins ist gestern Abend auch fertig geworden, einzig die Laufräder werden demnächst noch getauscht.
> 
> ....




 ...............wollste Dir nicht Zeit lassen oder hat es dann doch zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt  

Viel Spaß auf eurer Jungfernfahrt.................und vergiss die Huber Buchsen nicht, die runden das Hinterbaubild nochmalig ab, sensationell was so kleine Teile doch noch aus einem Hinterbau zaubern  ...............dann magste die Fox aber gar nicht mehr


----------



## RolfK (25. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir doch schon Zeit gelassen, eine ganze Woche lang, das muss reichen  Wenn es morgen von oben trocken ist, geht's ab in den Wald.

Das mit den Buchsen werd ich mir glaube ich wirklich erstmal ersparen, bin froh, das die Float nach dem Service und tausch der Staubabstreiferringe gegen die neuen von SKF jetzt doch annähernd am Hinterbau mit dem Vivid dran ist, zumindest auf den ersten Eindruck, näheres wird sich dann bei der Jungfernfahrt rausstellen. Ich hab aber die Befürchtung, das es früher oder später doch auf deine Deville hinauslaufen wird, das hat wirklich bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen mit der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (25. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde aller Fanes-Fahrer:

Welche Version der Hinterbaustrebe habt ihr?

Ich habe rund und ohne Finnen, nachdem ich meine eckige verbogen hatte 

Was wird z.Z. eigentlich serienmäßig verbaut?


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Dezember 2011)

Du hast das Kaltaushärten nicht abgewartet, stimmts.

Serie ist die Beschleunigungsfinne.

Hätte ich auch noch bekommen sollen, aber ch hab dem Jü gesagt er soll sie jemandem geben der sie wirklich braucht und mir dann bei Zeiten den Carbonhinterbau zukommen lassen.


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2011)

Carbon Hinterbau dann ab 04/2012

da kommt wohl ne ganze Menge in dem Überseecontainer:
- Hinterbauten
- Fanes AM
- neues Hardtail


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ah danke, gut zu wissen, mir solls recht sein. Meine Druckstrebe taugt mir optisch und funktionell.
Muß die Carbonstrebe halt 4Monate weniger leiden im nächsten Jahr. Das hab ich gelernt bei der Fanes,"sie kommt, wenn sie da ist" und Warten kann sich lohnen.


----------



## Piefke (25. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Du hast das Kaltaushärten nicht abgewartet, stimmts.
> 
> Serie ist die Beschleunigungsfinne.


Erwischt

Es hieß ja mal, die runde Strebe soll die Serienversion sein
Egal, die runde hält und passt auch optisch.


----------



## pisskopp (25. Dezember 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ne Talas - da gibts bessere Gabeln, die noch dazu preiswerter sind.
> Ein Coil-Dämpfer geht sehr gut in der Fanes, die paar Gramm sind zu verschmerzen



Ich verstehe das gesabbel gegen FOX nicht. ist das so eine Rholoff geschichte?
Wenn Du in den Alpen wohnst biste froh, wenn Du die Gbel absenken kannst, im Mittel -Flachland brauchste ne talas net.
Von der Funktion her sind RP23 sowie Talas bei richtiger-Air Einstellung Top Produkte, die meiner Meinung nach Ihr Geld wert sind.
Ab und zu ein bissle oel unter diech dichtungen und bene.
Das feedbackloose geflabber einer Zokki vermisse ich nicht, und nen Stahldaempfer auch nicht, auch nicht auf wurzelteppichen.
Bleibt also bitte sachlich und bringt eure Aussage in Relation, zu was ihr fahrt, wo und wie.
PS: ich fahr sogar in meinem SOCOM ein DHX Air und nach etwas Einstellzeit vermisse ich den Stahldaempfer nicht mehr.
Geschmacksache eben.
Feliz Natal


----------



## Piefke (25. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch kein "Gesabbel" gegen Fox. Fakt ist aber, dass die Talas nicht gerade die Meisterin in Sachen Ansprechverhalten ist.
Ob man bei der Fanes eine Absenkung braucht oder nicht, hängt wohl auch von persöhnlichen Vorlieben ab und weniger vom Wohnort. Auch im Mittelgebirge geht es steil bergauf, nicht nur in den Alpen.
Stahlfeder- oder Luftdämpfer ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache.
Sachlich sind die meisten doch hier geblieben. So eine Bemerkung wie:
"Das feedbackloose geflabber einer Zokki vermisse ich nicht" zuegt aber auch nicht gerade von Sachlichkeit, geschweige denn von Kenntnis einer aktuellen MZ. Meine 55 gibt mir genug Feedback, spricht aber wesentlich sensibler an als eine Totem Solo Air.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Dezember 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das gesabbel gegen FOX nicht.



1. Hersteller mit den unverschähmtesten Aftermarkt Preisen
2. Hersteller mit der größten Untätigkeit bezüglich der Serviceunfreundlichkeit seines deutschen Distributors
3. Hersteller mit dem dicksten Marketingbudget im suspension Sektor
4. Hersteller der sich die meisten Testsiege eher über Umwege erkauft, als Andere
5. Hersteller mit den exorbitantesten Preisen für neue Staubdichtungen
6. Hersteller der Aufpreise für nicht serientaugliches Kashima Coating aufgerufen hat, was nun hoffentlich mal behoben ist

So nett meine Fox 32 Alps im Bergamont und der RP2 auch sind, aber die Revelation war nicht wirklich schlechter und der Service über allem erhaben,dank Si, die einem helfen wo es nur geht, was auch kostenlose Kleinteile angeht.
Wenn Toxo mal soweit ist,wäre Fox,gepaart,mit vernünftigen Aftermarkt preisen wirklich mal toll.
Dazu müßte Fox den Toxo Leuten aber mal auf die Füße springen.

Auf die RP2 Buchsen sollte ich wegen irgendeiner Messe lt Speci Händler erstmal 3 Monate warten, weil Toxo erstmal schließt und mindestens 6 Wochen nichts ausliefert.
Sowas gabs bei Si noch nie.


So...back to Fanes.
Morgen dann mal 30% Sag am Vivid und in der Lyrik,mal sehen, neulich warens nur unter 25% in der Lyrik aber 30 im vivid.

Vivid war aber klar eine Supi Entscheidung.


----------



## pisskopp (25. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> 1. Hersteller mit den unverschähmtesten Aftermarkt Preisen
> 2. Hersteller mit der größten Untätigkeit bezüglich der Serviceunfreundlichkeit seines deutschen Distributors
> 3. Hersteller mit dem dicksten Marketingbudget im suspension Sektor
> 4. Hersteller der sich die meisten Testsiege eher über Umwege erkauft, als Andere
> ...



Hm, kenne toxolic nicht, beziehe das zeug aus den usa. Hat weniger mit dem produkt zu tun als mit dem service.
Nein kenne die 55 nicht, bin aber müde auf weitere experimente. Das luft unsensibler als stahl ist, ist auch klar.
Wer spendiert mir ne 55? Wieviel günstiger? eine letzten 2 zokkis waren ein desaster und der Service ebenfalls unterirdisch.
Meine 3 fox funktionieren bis heute ausgezeichnet.
Daher meine inkompetente Aussage.
Ps: die fox 40 ist auch kein sensibelchen, aber nach meinem geschmack.
Gruntz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (25. Dezember 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Wer spendiert mir ne 55? Wieviel günstiger?


Spendieren wird dir wohl keiner eine.
Aber 559  beim Jü, wenn man sie zum Rahmen dazu nimmt, für eine 55 RC3 EVO ti sind echt ein Angebot.


----------



## derearl (26. Dezember 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Spendieren wird dir wohl keiner eine.
> Aber 559  beim Jü, wenn man sie zum Rahmen dazu nimmt, für eine 55 RC3 EVO ti sind echt ein Angebot.


Jetzt auch die 2012 oder die 2011? Hatte bislang nur die 2011 gesehen...


----------



## Piefke (26. Dezember 2011)

da steht dabei "ab März 2012" - da geh ich mal von der 2012er aus. Allerdings fehlt das "EVO" in der Beschreibung.


----------



## ollo (26. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch noch bekommen sollen, aber ch hab dem Jü gesagt er soll sie jemandem geben der sie wirklich braucht und mir dann bei Zeiten den Carbonhinterbau zukommen lassen.




zwei "dumme" ein Gedanke , ich warte auch lieber auf die Carbonstreben.


----------



## fofiman (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube das sind noch deutlich mehr Dumme.
Ich warte auch.
Obwohl der "Selbstkostenpreis" auch kein Pappenstiel ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Dezember 2011)

So muÃ das.
Wie Selbstkostenpreis, ich dachtre die 240â¬ gelten und dann hat man mit ner Limited einen Preis von 1640â¬, ist ein guter Preis fÃ¼r ein Rahmenkit mit der VariabilitÃ¤t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (26. Dezember 2011)

Meinte ich ja.
Aber Du musst zugeben, dass 240,- Euro schon ein Wort sind für eine Strebe.
Aber ich habe Sie auch bestellt, ist also nicht erschreckend genug gewesen.


----------



## ollo (26. Dezember 2011)

240,- sind  Ok für die Streben, liegen ja auch noch unter dem 1 Gramm weniger = 1  weniger im Portemonnaie Wechselkurs


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Dezember 2011)

Wieder zwei gedanklich Dumme, so hab ich es mir auch schÃ¶ngerechnet!
Die Jungs im Leichtbauforum wÃ¤ren Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich um ein 1g:1â¬ VerhÃ¤ltnis.

Auch ne gute Rechnung, 240â¬ sind:

2 enve Lenker
eine BremsmomentabstÃ¼tzung bei JÃ¼
ein eloxierter Hinterbau bei Kalle,
eine Pike (da hÃ¤tte ich dann noch gewicht zugelegt)
ein viertel einer THM clavicula,
ein  Alupedal von 26
und es ist das komplexeste Bauteil am Rahmen.

6:25min Der Gegenwind blÃ¤st, die Fanes hÃ¤lt, Viktor Seboldt fÃ¤hrt Fahrrad.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18205/h


----------



## fofiman (26. Dezember 2011)

genau den Filmabschnitt hab ich grade geguckt und wollte mal auf eine artgerechte Haltung hinweisen.
Zwei Dumme, gemeinsamer Neid auf Fahrkönnen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja, zwei Dumme, aber ich suche noch nach der Steigerung von Neid. bin gerade bei klausmann angekommen(19:00), der kann auch gut Fahrradfahren, erklärt so den ein oder anderen Titel.

unfassbar.


----------



## ollo (26. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 6:25min Der Gegenwind bläst, die Fanes hält, Viktor Seboldt fährt Fahrrad.
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18205/h




damit sollte dann auch klar sein was die Fanes ab kann  .....den Rest des Vid schaue ich erst gar nicht sonst geht das hier Neid  eine Woche so


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Dezember 2011)

fofiman schrieb:


> Meinte ich ja.
> Aber Du musst zugeben, dass 240,- Euro schon ein Wort sind für eine Strebe.
> Aber ich habe Sie auch bestellt, ist also nicht erschreckend genug gewesen.



Für die geringe Stückzahl ist der Preis eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## fofiman (26. Dezember 2011)

Na gut, ich kaufe ja Einen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

na geht doch.


Winterzeit ist ja auch Watungszeit, bin mal gespannt, was ihr zu den Lagern sagt. Ich hab meine mal aufgehabt und nachgestellt (wo es geht Horst und "Tretlager"Gelenk) und hab nichts Außergewöhnliches feststellen können, das könnte mal ein 4Gelenker ohne gewichtsreduzierende, unterdimensionierte Lagerung sein.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage...

Bei mir löst sich das Decal am Unterrohr schon nach einer Woche ab...

Eig ist mir sowas latte, wenn aber einer der Anwesenden einen Tip hat.....gerne....

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ungewöhnlich, ich hatte deutliche Probleme, die überhaupt abzukriegen, beim Wechsel auf schwarz. Nimm man isopropyalkohol und entfette die Klebestelle und den Rahmen, und dann wieder draufpappen, wenns nicht hält, schickt dir der Jü vielleicht neue.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Dezember 2011)

Wird probiert!

Danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Alutech Cycles Germany



> bei alutech cycles ändert sich vieles. nicht nur der name ist neu sondern auch intern hat sich einiges getan. wir sind in den letzten monaten ordentlich gewachsen...fanes sei dank haben wir unser personal hier in bistensee aufgestockt und es sind auch einige freiberufler dazu gekommen. aber jetzt müssen wir die grundlagen dafür schaffen das wir das weitere wachstum in zukunft für uns und euch einfacher abgewickelt bekommen. dafür wird gerade ein neuer webshop in die website eingebunden. das wird noch etwas dauern bis der dann an den start geht. bei den rahmen wird es nur noch einige standardfarben geben. sonderfarben werden auch weiterhin möglich sein aber dann nur gegen höheren aufpreis.
> hatten wir euch in den letzten wochen damit etwas geschockt das z.B. bei der neuen Fanes AM diese aufpreise euch doch sehr überzogen vorkommen, womit ich auch gerechnet habe, rudere ich jetzt nochmal für die neue saison 2012 etwas zurück. wir werden diese aufpreise etwas nach unten abändern...für 2013 wird es dann aber sicherlich eine neue endgültige reglung geben.
> ein weiterer wichtiger punkt wird sein das ihr euch als unsere kunden bitte im vorfeld genaustens klar sein solltet was ihr bei uns bestellen wollt. es ist in der vergangenheit zu oft zu immer wiederholten änderungen bei laufenden bestellen vorgekommen was für uns intern nur sehr schwierig umzusetzen ist. abänderungen bei laufenden bestellungen (angezahlten aufträgen ) werden deshalb in zukunft mit eine bearbeitungsgebühr nur noch gemacht werden können.
> wir werden diese neuerungen nun nach und nach einbauen, spätestens mit dem neuen shop wird alles fertig sein. ich hoffe ich habt dafür verständniss.


----------



## psycho82 (27. Dezember 2011)

Passt ein Conti 2,4 Rubber Queen in den Hinterbau vom Fanes? Meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Contis zu breit sind, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Dezember 2011)

Conti paßt

@derandereJan
wenn du die Decals wieder drauf hast,empfehle ich das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a3470/carbon-protection-schutzfolie.html

Das lange Folienteil geht bei mir von Trettlager bis 15cm vors Steuerrohr bei M Rahmengröße.
Dadurch lößt sich nichts,der rotz pappt nicht so fest und es bleibt länger schön.
Die Klebekraft ist 1a.


----------



## psycho82 (27. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Conti paßt



Danke!


----------



## slash-sash (27. Dezember 2011)

Conti passt?! Die sind meines Wissens ja nicht so breit, wie die Schwalbe, oder?! Daher die Frage, ob ein 2,4er Schwalbe BB auch rein passt.
Habe ich mir ehrlic gesagt gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Für mich ist das nur logisch, dass auf ein Enduro auch ein Enduro-Reifen passt, oder?


----------



## psycho82 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hatte die Frage mit den Contis gestellt, da ich der Meinung war, das hier im Forum irgendwer die Contis RQ gegen Maxxis getauscht hat und Grund wohl die Breite war. Bin aber auch der Meinung das der 2,4 RQ breiter baut als ein Fat Albert - Grund: Seitenstollen. Ein Mountain King II ist schmaler als ein Fat
Albert, aber der MK II ist fuer mich keine Alternative. Big Betty waere auch interresant.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2011)

Damals ging es um die frühe Version der RQ tubeless, Conti hats da etwas übertrieben und ist nun wieder etwas schmaler/schwalbe rudert auch wieder zurück mit der Breite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (27. Dezember 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Conti paßt
> 
> @derandereJan
> wenn du die Decals wieder drauf hast,empfehle ich das hier:
> ...



oder das 
http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html


----------



## lhampe (27. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Alutech Cycles Germany
> ...bei den rahmen wird es nur noch einige standardfarben geben. sonderfarben werden auch weiterhin möglich sein aber dann nur gegen höheren aufpreis.
> hatten wir euch in den letzten wochen damit etwas geschockt das z.B. bei der neuen Fanes AM diese aufpreise euch doch sehr überzogen vorkommen, womit ich auch gerechnet habe, rudere ich jetzt nochmal für die neue saison 2012 etwas zurück. wir werden diese aufpreise etwas nach unten abändern...für 2013 wird es dann aber sicherlich eine neue endgültige reglung geben....


hier kann ich Alutech nur dringend raten dies nochmal zu überdenken. Der Schuß kann bei den Expansionsbestrebungen böse nach hinten losgehen.

Ich habs schon mal geschrieben, Die Option einer freien Farbwahl zu humanen Preisen ist Alutech. Es ist klar der der anfallende Mehraufwand bezahlt werden muß, aber die anvisierten 250 sind doch wohl verarsche und ganz sicher nicht der tatsächliche Aufwand + üblicher Gewinn. Sorry das ich das so deutlich schreiben muß.

Ich bin froh ein Fanes in custom Farbe zu besitzen, denn unter neuen Bedingungen hätte ich mich für einen anderen Hersteller entschieden.


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei einem Auto zahlt man auch je nach Lack und Modell 3-600 mehr.
Da reden wir aber von wesentlich höheren Stückzahlen und Automatisierung.
Dazu sind auch die Stückzahlen der Lackierroboter/Anlagen im KFZ Bereich höhere als die von Pulverpistolen und Öfen.

@Rest
Hat jemand einen Tip für ein kompatibles Heckschlammblech?

Habe gestern mal versucht mein X-tra Dry ans Fanes zu klemmen,das der Hintern troken bleibt.
Aber ich stoße da auf das Problem Reverb mit hoher Einstecktiefe, plus Rücklicht,das eigentlich schon den Platz fürs Board weg nimmt und wenn ist das Board hoch genug das es das Rücklicht abdeckt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Dezember 2011)

Nu, die Expansion war schon lange beschlossen, und es war mir auch klar, das darunter der "Kult"faktor angekratzt wird, da ist der JÃ¼ auch einfach Realist. Es war schlichtweg nÃ¶tig zu wachsen und auch etwas gÃ¼nstiger zu werden, mit den teuren Rahmen und mini-StÃ¼ckzahlen, wÃ¤re es villeicht nur noch ne Frage der Zeit gewesen...

Mir persÃ¶nlich ist die Farbe nicht so wichtig, der Rahmen hat genug Alleinstellungsmerkmale, ich kann aber verstehen, das man gerne was einzigartiges haben mÃ¶chte. DarÃ¼ber reden kann man und es wurde ja auch schon angesprochen und hatte zur folge, daÃ die 400â¬ die mal da standen nach unten korrigiert wurden. 

Man muÃ auch mal schauen, was woanders aufgerufen wird, da sind 250â¬ nicht unbedingt ungewÃ¶hnlich, bzw. bei den meiÃten werden dir 1-2Farben angeboten und man findet sich ab, hier wird die Auswahl eingeschrÃ¤nkt, was dann anders wahrgenommen wird (mir kam das wie eine "Straf"zahlung vor) aber man hat ja immerhin die Wahl. 

Das die Preise steigen ist halt in der Bike industrie seit ein paar Jahren einfach normal, und wir Kunden machen es ja auch noch mt, zÃ¤hneknirschend. Beim JÃ¼ gehts vielleicht auch darum, den Kunden durch Rationalisierung oder Nachfrageverknappung wieder, Lieferzeiten und Service bieten zu kÃ¶nnen. Es kam schon dazu, daÃ sich ein Rahmen wegen der Lieferzeit eben nicht verkauft hat. Also muÃ man den Aufwand wieder auf ein zu bewÃ¤ltigendes Niveau ziehen.

Wasserdichte Hose ist praktischer, ein Schutzblech kam mir nie ans Rad.


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Dezember 2011)

Kann dir ne regenhose empfehlen, die geht super mit Licht und reverb.
Gibt es auch mit kurzen Beinen, z.b. von endura.


----------



## der-gute (28. Dezember 2011)

aber wenn er noch den Abstandshalter montiert hat 







und die Fahne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Dezember 2011)

Die hose ist kompatibel mit allen am Markt erhältlichen anbauteilen, inkl. Dem Sam hill signature noppen dings sattel


----------



## der-gute (28. Dezember 2011)

Puh, dann is ja gut...


----------



## psycho82 (28. Dezember 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Damals ging es um die frühe Version der RQ tubeless, Conti hats da etwas übertrieben und ist nun wieder etwas schmaler/schwalbe rudert auch wieder zurück mit der Breite).



Danke fuer die Info!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Dezember 2011)

Aber meine Qietschentenhupe paßt dran


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. Dezember 2011)

Vivid Air Tuning Guide Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts&list=UUdo3lbM3qmxGeGy0yRr4bCw&index=1&feature=plcp"]Vivid Air Tuning      - YouTube[/nomedia]

differiert vom Vivid Tuning pocket guide PDF.

Und immer drank denken: do not head-butt


----------



## Brausa (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein tipp fuer die Acros Steuersatz Benutzer: Der Steuersatz ist oben und unten gedichtet. Das Steuerrohr ist aber nicht geschlossen, heisst beim waschen kann wasser durchs Ober- oder Unterrohr reinlaufen. Ich hatte damals nicht geschalten. Nachdem mir beim Gabeltausch ein Wasserschwall entgegenkam ist die untere Dichtung jetzt rausgeflogen...


----------



## psycho82 (30. Dezember 2011)

@ die MZ TST Coil-Fahrer

Übelge ob ich den TST mit einer Titanfeder ausstatten werde.

Welche Feder würdet ihr bei 80 kg nackisch empfehlen? 
Werde eh, wenn ich dass Rad habe erstmal mit verschiedenne Stahlfedern testen, bevor eine Titanfeder gakauft wird, aber vieleicht gibt es ja schon Tipps, welche Feder man nehmen sollte.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (30. Dezember 2011)

400 sollte passen.


----------



## psycho82 (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke  400 wäre auch meine Vermutung gewesen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (9. Januar 2012)

Hat schonmal jemand den Fanes-Lenkwinkel mit dem Acros Steuerstatz AISX-22 und RS Totem gemessen?

Im Netz gibt es ja doch sehr verschieden Angaben zum Lenkwinkel:

1.) Freeride Test mit 180 Talas (Einbauhöhe 565mm? = wie Totem) = 64,7°

2.) Test im MTB-Magazin mit 170mm Lyrik  (Einbauhöhe 555mm?) = 65°

3.) Alutech Geo Zeichnung mit Einbauhöhe 557,9mm = 66,5°  , dies würde dann theoretisch bei einer Totem (Einbauhöhe 565mm) ca. 66° bedeuten

Welche Lenkwinkel hat die Fanes nun mit Acros Steuersatz und Totem?

Gruss

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

du meinst also mit einem normalen Steuersatz, oder

der Acros is wie jeder ZS56 Steuersatz


----------



## psycho82 (9. Januar 2012)

ja meine mit einem norm. Steuersatz, keine Angelset oder ähnliches.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

Auf nem alten Foto mit GIMP nachgemessen komm ich auf 65° mit ner Totem und dem Acros-Steuersatz, den der Jü anbietet.
Die Totem passt von der Länge her ganz gut ins Bike, einer 170er Gabel meiner Meinung anch aber besser.


----------



## psycho82 (9. Januar 2012)

@Piefke
Danke für deine Mühe. 
Wenn die 65° von der Fotomessung passen, dann würde ich mich schon freuen, dies ist die Richtung, wo ich gerne hin würde
Die Totem Coil ist fest gesetzt, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln!

Falls noch wer Messwerte hat, bitte her damit

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

kein Problem, was soll denn als Däömpfer zur Totem Coil kommen?


----------



## psycho82 (9. Januar 2012)

MZ TST - Coil


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

warum dann keine MZ vorn rein?


----------



## psycho82 (9. Januar 2012)

Die MZ 66 RC3 ist sicherlich ne klasse Gabel, aber auch die Totem Coil hat ihre Vorzüge, über die Performance und Geschmäcker kann man wieder philosphieren - mich zieht es einfach zur Totem, daher wird sie auch verbaut.

Am MZ-Coil-Dämpfer hat mich die "Terrain Selection Technology" gereizt - 
Finde die "CL" Position für längere Anstiege ganz interressant, und hoffe das die Funktion den Einsatzbereich des Dämpfers ein wenig erweitert (uphill). Ob ich die Funktion wirklich brauchen werde bzw. ob sie mir gefällt wird sich dann in der Praxis zeigen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

Für lange Anstiege oder "blaue" Beine hilft das TST schon und wenns nur im Kopf ist 

Gabel ist halt Geschmackssache, ich zieh eine 55 oder 66 der Totem vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Januar 2012)

Gut das Evil hier nicht mitmischt...


----------



## Piefke (9. Januar 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gut das Evil hier nicht mitmischt...


So lange kein Fuchs im Spiel ist, bleibt der doch ganz ruhig 
und er wär auf meiner Seite


----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2012)

Mir ging es jetzt aber gar nicht um die Federungsfrage, sondern un die urspruengliche Fragestellung  - vieleicht hat ja noch jemand Messwerte...




psycho82 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand den Fanes-Lenkwinkel mit dem Acros Steuerstatz AISX-22 und RS Totem gemessen?
> 
> Im Netz gibt es ja doch sehr verschieden Angaben zum Lenkwinkel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2012)

Hier wären noch welche.


----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hier wären noch welche.



Danke fuer deine Anwort!
Bei deiner Messung fuehrst du beim Tretlager +10mm auf, verstehe ich es dann richtig, dass die Messung in der Uphill-Position 3 des Wippeninlets durchgefuehrt wurde?

Dies wurde ja dann bedeuten, dass sich der Lenkwinkel in Position 1 und 2 des Wippeninlets um 0,85° reduziert. Durch die Einbauhoehe der Totem gaebe es eine weitere Reduzierung um 0,5°, was einen rechnerischen Lenkwinkel von 65,15°ergeben wuerde. (dies wuerde sich ja auch fast mit Piefkes Fotomessung decken)

Lieg ich hier richtig? Oder hatte das Wippeninlet bei deiner Messung eine andere Position als Pos.3?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Piefke (10. Januar 2012)

So mal die Daten meiner Fanes live gemessen:
Lenkwinkel: 66°
Sitzwinkel: 74°
Tretlagerhöhe: 355

in 170 mm Einstellung mit 170 mm 55, Maxxis Ardent 2,4 HR und HR 2,5 VR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2012)

@Piefke

Nochmals danke, danke, danke!!!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Januar 2012)

Psycho82, nein, ich fahre in Pos 1, bei mir ist also alles wie im techdoc.

Piefkes neue Messung schient auch eher in die Richtung zu gehen(10mm mehr BL-> 0,5° flacherer LW). Die Unterschiede bei der Tretlagerhöhe sind je nach Laufradstz+Bereifung recht heftig, deswegen gehe ich lieber von der Nabenebene aus, da hab ich dann die +10mm.


----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2012)

@Moonboot42

Danke fuer deine ausfuehrliche Antwort!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## KungFuChicken (10. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand ob die 55 RC3 Ti, die dieses Jahr mit dem Fanes angeboten wird, schon über die EVO Kartusche verfügt? 

So wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es ab Modeljahr 2012 nur noch diese Variante, aber auf der Alutech Homepage steht es eben nicht explizit dabei.


----------



## Piefke (10. Januar 2012)

Die Frage wurde schon mal gestellt, ohne dass es heir eine eindeutige Antwort gab.
Vom Liefertermin und der Farbe her spricht alles für die 2012er Version - am besten mal den Jü fragen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Januar 2012)

Hat einer schon mal irgendwo eine MZ 55 CR Switch gefahren?

Nicht das mir die Lyrik Solo air nicht schmeckt,aber die Cr Switch ist schwarz und nicht wie die Lyrik weiß.

Preislich geht die ja.

Mich interessiert das neue Air System, ob das wirklich so brauchbar ist.


----------



## woodybender (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo, habe mein Fanes Rahmen bekommen, habe eine Frage das Sitzrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 31,8 was für einen Durchmesser brauch die Sattelklemme?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

31,8 ? Wohl eher 31,6, oder ?

Sattelklemme ist 34,9.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier im Datenblatt nach.


http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alutech-Rahmen/Fanes-Enduro::392.html


----------



## lhampe (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich die Sattelstütze rausnehme ist die sehr feucht. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Wasser im Tretlager steht.

Hat einer von Euch schhon mal das Tretlagergehäuse zur Entwässerung angebohrt? Habt ihr Tipps für Position und Größe. Wie macht Ihr die Bohrung zwischendurch zu?

Am We werde ich die frisch montierte Bionicon C-Guide V2 testen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Januar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> immer wenn ich die Sattelstütze rausnehme ist die sehr feucht. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Wasser im Tretlager steht.
> 
> ...





Nachgedacht schon........die Bohrung gehört an den Tiefsten Punkt am Tretlager und sollte zwischendurch gar nicht verschlossen werden, ist bei meiner Stadtelse auch nicht. Wenn Du es verschließen willst, ein M3/ M4 Gewinde rein und dann eine Madenschraube. Hier Stand irgendwo das Wasser auch über das Steuerrohr in den Rahmen kommt (zumindest in das Unterrohr) wäre interessant, ob es auch vom Unterrohr in das Tretlagergehäuse kommen kann.  

Und schreib mal was zu C Guide + Footooo


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Januar 2012)

Oder einfach die Sattelstütz über Nacht raus und auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Oder einfach die Sattelstütz über Nacht raus und auf den Kopf stellen.


oder einfach nur bei schönem Wetter fahren.....


----------



## grosser (13. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Nachgedacht schon........die Bohrung gehört an den Tiefsten Punkt am Tretlager und sollte zwischendurch gar nicht verschlossen werden, ist bei meiner Stadtelse auch nicht. Wenn Du es verschließen willst, ein M3/ M4 Gewinde rein und dann eine Madenschraube. Hier Stand irgendwo das Wasser auch über das Steuerrohr in den Rahmen kommt (zumindest in das Unterrohr) wäre interessant, ob es auch vom Unterrohr in das Tretlagergehäuse kommen kann.
> 
> Und schreib mal was zu C Guide + Footooo



Viele Sattelstützen sind nach oben offen und hier dringt das Wasser ein!
Ich habe meine Syntacestütze oben abgedichtet und das Probs war gelöst.


----------



## ollo (13. Januar 2012)

gar nicht sauber machen ist die Lösung für 2012, bester Vorsatz an Silvester den ich je hatte ............alles was sich bewegt reinigt sich von alleine und der Rest ist egal * 



* den fest getrockneten Dreck vom letzten mal kriege ich eh nur noch mit Hammer und Meißel runter , da geh ich lieber fahren 


PS: mein Rad wurde früher, also 2011 zum Reinigen immer auf den Kopf gestellt, da lief dann auch nichts rein


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> gar nicht sauber machen ist die Lösung für 2012, bester Vorsatz an Silvester den ich je hatte ............alles was sich bewegt reinigt sich von alleine und der Rest ist egal *




Ich hab meinen Putzzwang vor zwei Jahren auch abgelegt und es taugt. die Karre kriegt noch weniger Wasser ab und alles was den letzten Hop des Tages überlebt darf als Lackschutz dranbleiben.


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2012)

Genau so

Fanes und Wildsau wetteifern bei mir um den meisten Dreck


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2012)

und wenns quitscht, dann kommt öl an die kette.

ich versteh den polierzwang von einigen sowieso nicht.

meine räder werfe ich auch den berg runter wenns dumm läuft,
das sind fahrmaschinen!

als statussymbol brauch ich meine aktuell vier Räder nicht.
daher brauchts auch net poliert sein...


----------



## lhampe (13. Januar 2012)

ich lass mir nicht sagen ich hätte nen Putzzwang.

Da kommt zwar nur weiches Regenwasser dran und der Schmutz wird nur mit ner Bürste abgemacht. Aber auch nur dann wenn >0,5kg dran hängen, zur Zeit also nach jeder Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. Januar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> ich lass mir nicht sagen ich hätte nen Putzzwang.
> 
> Da kommt zwar nur weiches Regenwasser dran und der Schmutz wird nur mit ner Bürste abgemacht. Aber auch nur dann wenn >0,5kg dran hängen, zur Zeit also nach jeder Fahrt.




ach komm schon 

 .................... hier schreibt doch keiner das Du einen Putzzwang hast  ..............und Löcher schon gebohrt ??


----------



## pisskopp (14. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und wenns quitscht, dann kommt öl an die kette.
> 
> ich versteh den polierzwang von einigen sowieso nicht.
> 
> ...



Ei laik.. endlich Vernunft, ausser gabel, daempfer kette, steuersatz, fass ich nix an. Alle paarjahre lager und schrauben fetten....


----------



## tobsinger (14. Januar 2012)

so endlich ist es bei mir auch so weit. die fanes ist eingetrudelt und ich habe fröhliche schraubarbeit genossen die letzten tage. 

jetzt habe ich noch ein paar fragen an die experten: formula the one vom alten bike an die fanes oder die elixier CR dran lassen?

was haltet ihr vom alutech lenker, die 5° krümmung erscheinen mir etwas unangenehm bei 760mm Breite?

So wie es da steht knapp unter 15kg. Bin so gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## psycho82 (14. Januar 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich noch ein paar fragen an die experten: formula the one vom alten bike an die fanes oder die elixier CR dran lassen?
> 
> Sind beides klasse Bremsen, fahre zur Zeit auch beide!
> The One hat die bessere Bremskraft ist brachialer, die CR lässt sich besser dosieren ist aber nicht ganz so stark wie die Formular.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zur Fanes!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (15. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand das Gewicht vom Alutech 1950 Standard-LRS?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2012)

1950


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (15. Januar 2012)

@Bastelfreak

Hast du das gewogen?

Meiner Vermutung nach müsste der 1950 LRS schwerer als z.B. der 1970 LRS sein, somit lässt die Zahl keine Rückschlüsse auf das Gewicht zu.

Die Vermutung stützt sich z.B. durch den Vgl. der Gewichte der VR-Naben 
LRS 1950 20mm VR-Nabe = 265g    
LRS 1970 20mm VR-Nabe = 220g                                             

Gruss

Benny


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2012)

Okay, war nur meine schnelle Vermutung. Die Nummer hatte mich an die LRS von DT erinnert, aber ist wohl bei Alutech nicht aussagefähig. Also ich habe gerade nochal im Internet geguckt und er wiegt wohl so um die 2,5 kg. Also schon recht schwer.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Januar 2012)

2,5 kg  das wäre ja ne Hausnummer....

hab mal Bild von User tobsinger gefunden, wo das Vorderad gewogen wird - 1048g

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2705-3350/alutech-systemlaufrader-alutech-nabe-mx-felge

Kennt noch einer das Gewicht vom HR?

Gruss

Benny


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Januar 2012)

Nimm doch den Funworks 4 Way mit 911er Felge, 1890kg bei 22mm innen, mit Freigabe für light FR,langt doch und für < 300 Ocken auch preislich ok.


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2012)

So schwer ist er


----------



## psycho82 (15. Januar 2012)

@Bastefreak

Danke - 2711g ist aber ein sehr sehr stolzes Gewicht

Gruss

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (15. Januar 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Nimm doch den Funworks 4 Way mit 911er Felge, 1890kg bei 22mm innen, mit Freigabe für light FR,langt doch und für < 300 Ocken auch preislich ok.




P/L scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein, wird aber wohl doch eher was farbliches und ein wenig mehr Maulweite werden.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## lhampe (15. Januar 2012)

Der erste Bericht von der Bionicon C- Guide V2.

Die Montage ist Problemlos da die V2 Führung ja teilbar ist. Zuerst wollte ich Version mit den Kabelbindern nehmen, aber dann sitzt die Führung nicht schön. Die Montage an der Zugführung ist optimal und liegt schön parallel zur Kette. 











Hab am We die ersten 2 Touren damit gemacht.
Die Führung ist nahezu Geräuschlos, das einizge Geräusch ist kurzzeitiges schleifen am Reifen. Hatte im Gegensatz zur Version mit Umlenkrolle keine Kettenabspringer. Ich bin bisher aber auch keine groben Sachen gefahren oder hab größere Drops genommen. Die 4 Wochendauerregenpause haben meine Skills deutlich sinken lassen. 

Bei der Montage der C-Guide hatte ich auch die Endlagen des Umwerfers verstellt um die Tendenz von Kettenabspringern zu verrringern. Ob die nun trägere Schaltperformance des Umwerfers damit oder mit der C-Guide zusammenhängt kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Mein Fazit fällt bisher positiv aus. Die V2 arbeitet im positiven Sinne unauffällig. Ein ganz großer Vorteil der C-Guide ist das keine Umlenkrollenlager  alle Nas lang festrosten können (Ein Lager meiner vor 4 Monaten gekaufter Rolle war schon wieder fest gerostet). Wann lernt die Industrie endlich an solchen Stellen gedichtete Lager oder wenigstens Edelstahllager einzusetzen. 
Eine potentielle Schwachstelle der C-Guide habe ich aber ausgemacht. Der Kunststoff der Rohrhälften mit der die C-Guide an der Zugführung motiert wird ist recht spröde. Bei einem Kollegen der die C-Guide mit den außenliegen Kabelbindern motiert hatte ist der Kunststoff schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt gebrochen. Der Kunststoff ist dort aber auch sehr dünn. Ich denke die gezeigte Version über die Zugführung ist deutlich robuster.


----------



## Michael140 (16. Januar 2012)

Ist der nicht falsch rum montiert. Meiner ist auch seit Samstag montiert. Die schaltung muss ich aber noch nachstellen und den spacer wieder reinsetzten. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich Hirsch dieses vergessen habe


----------



## lhampe (16. Januar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ist der nicht falsch rum montiert. Meiner ist auch seit Samstag montiert. Die schaltung muss ich aber noch nachstellen und den spacer wieder reinsetzten. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich Hirsch dieses vergessen habe


 
Ich weiß nicht ob es da falsch und richtig rum gibt. Ich habe die C-Guide absichtlich so montiert:
1. Ich seh das weiße Decal nicht
2. Die Schraube ist leichter erreichbar
3. Liegt die Mitte des Führungskäfig etwas näher zum Ritzel.

Sollte es Vorteile haben die anders rum zu montieren lasse ich mich gerne überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (16. Januar 2012)

Oh ja! 
1. Du siehst das weisse decal besser
2. Du erreichst die Schraube nur schlecht (Diebstahlsicherung!!!!)
3. Ich hab recht und merke wie langweilig mir ist

Ich hatte aber auch den Gedanken den minimalen Versatz noch auszunutzen. Was mir noch nicht gefällt, ist das enorme seitliche Spiel bis zum Reifen, welches du auch beschrieben hast. Mal sehen was die hährteprüfung bringt


----------



## Nasum (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so ich hab mein Fanes jetzt soweit fertig(Fotos folgen).Ich bin heut die erste kleine Runde gerollt und leider musste ich feststellen das mein Rock Shox Vivid Air beim einfedern klackt/Knackt ab ca. der hälfte beim einfedern.Ich habe alle Lager überprüft und der Dämpfer wurde heut das erste mal bewegt.Sonst nirgends Spiel, erst hört sich auch nach Dämpfer an. Habt ihr irgend einen Tipp, ich werde leider erst morgen im Netz nach Lösungen suchen können da ich gerade aufm Sprung bin  und auch keine Ahnung von dem Dämpfer hab...ach das macht mich jetzt traurig das es nicht mal rund laufen kann

PS:beim ausfedern hört es sich auch unsauber an, als ob was reibt/schleift oder so ähnlich.Es ist kein krasses Geräusch(jeder Dämpfer macht ja ein bisschen Krach) aber es nervt und es ist nicht normal.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Januar 2012)

hmm, schwer zu sagen, haste mal sport import angemailt, die sind ja recht hilfreich. 
Könnte mit den rebounds (beginning und endstroke)zusammenhängen, die gehen in der Mitte in einander über.


----------



## Nasum (17. Januar 2012)

Danke Moonboot, werd mich mit denen mal in Verbindung setzen.Werd die mal anrufen.Danke

Edit: Meine Fresse sind die schnell bei Sport Import  Er hat nur geschrieben das eine Ferndiagnose schwierig ist und ich ihn mit der Rechnung vom Bike einschicken soll, jetzt bin ich natürlich total unsicher und weiss nicht was ich machen soll.Ich werd nachher nochmal testen und wenn es nicht besser wird dann geht er weg


----------



## VoikaZ (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,

mein Vivid Air war auch schon bei der Auslieferung defekt 
Hab das Bike zusammengebaut, und wollte die erste Probefahrt machen und *pfff* ist der Dämpfer in sich zusammengesackt 
Sport Import hat ihm dann ne neue Luftkammer und ein paar neue Dichtungen verpaßt und ihn somit wieder zum Leben erweckt 
Was nur nervig war, sie hatten sie Kammer nicht auf Lager und die mußte erst in den USA angefordert werden, deswegen hat es auch etwas länger gedauert 
Schick ihn hin, die machen ihn schon wieder fit 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Nasum (17. Januar 2012)

Ja dann werd ich das auch machen,ärgere mich damit nicht rum.Hauptsache das dauert nicht so lang.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Januar 2012)




----------



## grosser (17. Januar 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ja dann werd ich das auch machen,ärgere mich damit nicht rum.Hauptsache das dauert nicht so lang.



Ist das ein nagelneuer Dämpfer und von Alutech erhalten? Wenn ja, müsste Alutech ihn tauschen!


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Januar 2012)

Wieso tauschen, die dürfen erstmal versuchen es zu reparieren, das heißt: der Dämpfer geht auch an SI, also wenn SI kein Problem damit hat, würde ich es auf direktem Weg klären und mir die Umwege und Zeitverluste über Bistensee ersparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab vorher nochmal den Jü angerufen und der meinte auch das ich ihn direkt zu SportImport schicken soll.Der Dämpfer ist nagelneu.Sport Import meinte auch das es nur 4-5Tage dauert.Kann ich mit leben.Ich werd bescheid geben was es dann war.Schönen Tag euch allen noch


----------



## grosser (17. Januar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Ist das ein nagelneuer Dämpfer und von Alutech erhalten? Wenn ja, müsste Alutech ihn tauschen!



Da habe ich aber schon bessere Erfahrungen gesammelt!
LV zum Beispiel, hatte mir einen neuen Dämpfer zugesandt, da hatte ich den Alten noch nicht ausgebaut!
Rotwild hat mir einen neuen Steuersatz zugesandt und der Alte war noch verbaut! und und...


----------



## Piefke (17. Januar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Da habe ich aber schon bessere Erfahrungen gesammelt!


Meine Erfahrungen mit Alutech:
Sitzstrebe: innerhalb von drei Tagen Ersatz bekommen, nachdem ich dämlicherweise nicht lange genug gewartet habe
Steuersatzteil: war nach zwei Tagen da
Lager: auf Kulanz (Verschleißteile unterliegen nicht der Gewährleistung) innerhalb von 2 Tagen 2 neue dagehabt
Wildsau-Rahmen. Lackfehler nach 1,5 Jahren - "Schick ihn jetzt oder am Ende der Saison..." - Neulackierung auch in anderer Farbe wurde problemlos ausfeführt
...

Auf den Service vom Jü lasse ich nichts kommen!


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Januar 2012)

Ist halt die Frage des Anspruchs, ich finde nichts schlimm dran, wenn sich der Hersteller/Vertrieb dran macht und das Problem in einer Woche durch ist. Ob man erwarten kann, daß einem der vrekäufer gleich was neues zuschickt(auch bei den genannt Firmen, führt manchmal nichts am Zulieferer vorbei) bei größeren Posten wie einem Dämpfer ist halt eine Kalkulationsfrage. Dies Kosten werden wohl über die Servicepauschale im Rahmenpreis gedeckt, das zahlen dann alle.


----------



## Michael140 (17. Januar 2012)

Meine Gabel hatte ich nach 48h wieder in der Hand und im Rad. SI ist in der regel wirklich schnell


----------



## Ripgid (20. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Fanes-experten, und die, die schon eines besitzen;
Welche Umwerfer Direct-mount aufnahme hat das Fanes? Auf der Alutech-homepage steht leider nichts dazu, und offenbar gibts ja mehrere Versionen? S1, S2, S3..

klärt' mich bitte auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2012)

shimano etype und 
sram s3 downpull

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8909157&postcount=3759


----------



## Ripgid (20. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> shimano etype und
> sram s3 downpull
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8909157&postcount=3759



ah, perfekt Danke! Jetzt kann die Bestell-Orgie losgehen


----------



## imun (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich den SLX E Type nehme, muss ich dann die Innenlageraufnahme abmontieren um ihn an der Direktaufnahme zu befestigen wenn ich eine E13 Kefü verbauen will??


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2012)

deine Kettenführung wird wohl an der ISCG befestigt,
der Umwerfer an den beiden Gewinden an der Schwinge.

prinzipiell haben beide nichts miteinander zu tun.

die E-Type-Grundplatte brauchst du nur, wenn der Umwerfer zusätzlich mit dem Innenlager befestigt wird - also nicht am Fanes


----------



## imun (22. Januar 2012)

Die Grundplatte würde ich dann abschrauben weil wenn der Rahmen schon ne Aufnahme hat für den Umwerfer dann wird diese auch genutzt 
Will nur nicht das sich beides in die Quere kommt


----------



## psycho82 (22. Januar 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen mit welcher Feder die RS Totem Coil RC2DH in der OEM Version ausgeliefert wird? Oder sind da mehrere Federn dabei?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## derearl (22. Januar 2012)

Zumindest bei meiner Lyrik OEM waren mehrere Federn bei. Denke das wird bei der Totem auch so sein.


----------



## psycho82 (22. Januar 2012)

Danke, für die Info
War bisher der Meinung, dass bei OEM-Gabeln lediglich eine Feder dabei wäre.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Januar 2012)

War ich auch der Meinung, standard ist die medium/rot Feder.


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Januar 2012)

Bei meiner OEM waren keine Federn dabei :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. Januar 2012)

schonmal im RS Karton unter die Formeinlage geschaut?


----------



## psycho82 (24. Januar 2012)

Habe heute meine sonnengelb-schwarze Fanes geliefert bekommen - einfach nur geil... - freue mich wie ein Schneekoenig  und hoffe, dass ich sie schnell aufgebaut bekomme!

Vielen Dank an Jue! 
Danke an alle, die ich hier mit meinen Fragen geloechert habe!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Januar 2012)

Bildaaaaa!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Januar 2012)

Wow, das ging schnell, Blitzzuschlag beim Lagerverkauf? Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wow, das ging schnell, Blitzzuschlag beim Lagerverkauf? Viel Spaß beim Basteln!



Komische Preise für Lagerverkauf...?...ist da jetzt was billiger?


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Januar 2012)

Lagerverkauf wie es der Name sagt: Lieferzeit und so. Haben oder nicht haben(oder im April Mai) ist hier die Frage


----------



## psycho82 (24. Januar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Bildaaaaa!!



Werde morgen mal versuchen Bilder einzustellen, bin da ein wenig ein Computer-Depp



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wow, das ging schnell, Blitzzuschlag beim Lagerverkauf? Viel Spaß beim Basteln!



Nein, ist nicht aus dem Lagerverkauf, hatte bereits in der Adventszeit bestellt. Fanes Design 1 (Grundfarbe Sonnengelb und Pfeile und Schriftzüge in schwarz)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (24. Januar 2012)

Na dann heute doch noch ein Versuch ein Bild einzustellen


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Januar 2012)

Oh jaaaaa!!

Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (25. Januar 2012)

Geile Farbwahl. Das passt sicher super zu Nukeproof Komponenten.


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. Januar 2012)

nukeproof hat ein anderes gelb


----------



## psycho82 (25. Januar 2012)

Ja, das Nukeproof gelb ist heller, hatte schon Teile hier und bis auf den gelb-schwarzen Sattel kommen andere Teile drauf - der Sattel passt farblich ganz gut, da er nur minimale Farbabweichungen hat und ein heller Sattel eh schnell verdreckt und somit dunkler wird.


----------



## MrEtnie (25. Januar 2012)

Ah, ok. War nur so eine Idee. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus, mit dem Sonnengelb. Das war auch eine der Farben, mit denen ich gespielt hatte.


----------



## RumbleJungle (25. Januar 2012)

Sehr geile Farbe! Ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.

Oh Mann. Meine Fanes wird gerade angepinselt. Hoffentlich wird es genauso gut.


----------



## MrEtnie (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn das mit den Fanes-Bestellungen so weiter geht, können wir bald WiBe für uns alleine mieten, beim Alutech Rider meeting im April...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (25. Januar 2012)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> beim Alutech Rider meeting im April...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Na dann heute doch noch ein Versuch ein Bild einzustellen



Sehr schöne Farbe - hätte ich für mein Wildcard auch gerne gehabt. Die Farbe heißt dort Mango-Yellow....


----------



## imun (25. Januar 2012)

Sieht super geil aus


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Januar 2012)

Feine Biene Maja!


----------



## ollo (25. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Feine Biene Maja!



 ............ Frau Kassandra fällt mir da nur ein 



@psycho82

viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug  .......und Bilder vom fertigen Bike nicht vergessen


----------



## Michael140 (25. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön! Besonders das Platzdeckchen vom Elch! Ich habe mir gerade die Carbonstreben bestellt. Wie lange ist es noch bis April??


----------



## Nasum (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ist es fast fertig.Nur noch die Avid Code R,SramX9 Schaltwerk,Shifter und Kette anbauen dann geht es los.


----------



## brozzomd (29. Januar 2012)

Schönes Teil, habe meins am Freitag bestellt, die Aufkleber kommen die extra mit oder sind die schon am Rahmen....ist das Alu gebürstet oder raw...?


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2012)

gibt kein Raw mehr.

endlich mal ein Abfahrts-Fanes mit 1fach KeFü


----------



## Nasum (29. Januar 2012)

Ist ein RAW.Hab es im Oktober 2011 bekommen.Aufkleber sind dabei und kannst du dir so aufkleben wie du möchtest.Geht ganz einfach.
Hier sieht man das RAW vlt. etwas besser.Sieht auf jedenfall sehr gut aus und ich bin froh noch ein RAW abgefingert zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brozzomd (29. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> gibt kein Raw mehr.
> 
> endlich mal ein Abfahrts-Fanes mit 1fach KeFü



Genau das habe ich bei meiner Bestellung auch gesagt bekommen, nur noch Alu gebürstet und das wird es auch werden....


----------



## Nasum (29. Januar 2012)

Ich denke das der Unterschied RAW zu GEBÜRSTET auf ein paar Meter Abstand auch groß nicht auffällt.Wenn ich bei mir nahe am Rahmen schaue sieht man Raw allerdings ganz gut.Glänzende Stellen,matte Stellen, hier und da etwas angelaufen und schon leicht bräunlich...Super.


----------



## onra1979 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich suche gerade nach den passenden Laufradsatz für mein Fanes. Als Achsinlay habe ich 12x135 gewählt. Kann ich damit auch die EX 1750 von DT Swiss verbauen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Januar 2012)

Kommt drauf an, welches Hinterrad du hast, da gibts ja viele.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/EX-wheels/EX-1750.aspx
EDIT: ne paßt nicht.


----------



## grosser (30. Januar 2012)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich suche gerade nach den passenden Laufradsatz für mein Fanes. Als Achsinlay habe ich 12x135 gewählt. Kann ich damit auch die EX 1750 von DT Swiss verbauen?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Die EX1750 kannst du auf jede Achse umbauen!


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Fuer das Geld, was man fuer den EX 1750 hinblaettert, kann man auch ueberlegen sich einen individuellen Lrs aufbauen zu lassen -  ist m.M. nach die bessere Variante, wobei DT schon wirklich gute Lrs baut.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2012)

nein

das HR des EX1750 gibt es für 135/142 oder für 150/157
es geh nur ersteres ins fanes


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2012)

ein PDF zum Schmöckern  

http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/1d40b...4/Tech_specs_Convertion-Kits-Axle-System.aspx


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2012)

kann Jü eigentlich auch Reset Steuersätze mitliefern?

Alutech Italy is z.B. Italienvertrieb von Reset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (30. Januar 2012)

Hab heute noch ne komplett schwarz eloxierte Fanes ausm Lager abgestaubt 
Ich freu mich so!!! Bilder folgen...


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Au ja Bilder!
Mit welchen Komponententen planst du deine Fanes aufzubauen?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann Jü eigentlich auch Reset Steuersätze mitliefern?
> 
> Alutech Italy is z.B. Italienvertrieb von Reset




da würde ich doch eher in einen Cristel King Steuersatz investieren ..... oder geht es eher mal wieder um Made in Germanien


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Mal ne kurze Frage:

Lässt sich ne 42cm lange RS Reverb komplett in einem M Rahmen versenken?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage:
> 
> Lässt sich ne 42cm lange RS Reverb komplett in einem M Rahmen versenken?
> 
> ...




welcher Stützen Durchmesser ??? 
Bei einem S Sitztrohr geht zumindest die 27,2 Stütze über 400 mm rein, in 31,6 nur 370 mm ....... beim M Sitzrohr sollte die 420 in 27,2 ganz rein gehen und in 31,6 Theoretisch nur max. 400 mm. Aber vielleicht ist ja ein M Sitzrohr Fahrer mit 420 / 31,6 mm Stütze anwesend


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Danke!
Die RS Reverb hat 31,6 allerdings muss man die 12,5 cm für die Absenkung abziehen. Sollte dann wohl passen, oder? wenn ich dich richtig verstehe könnte ich theoretisch 40cm bei einer 31,6 Stütze versenken!?! Dann geht es ja aufjedenfall!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Die RS Reverb hat 31,6 allerdings muss man die 12,5 cm für die Absenkung abziehen. Sollte dann wohl passen, oder? wenn ich dich richtig verstehe könnte ich theoretisch 40cm bei einer 31,6 Stütze versenken!?!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny




wenn die Gesamtlänge der Stütze mit dem Versenkbaren Teil von RS mit 420 mm angegeben ist dann ja........... wäre jetzt mal inter. wie lang denn der einzusteckende teil ist 
40 cm +/ -, kommt darauf an wie gut und wie weit das Sattelrohr aufgerieben ist.


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

Danke, Sattelstütze ist mit versenkbaren Teil gemessen, dann ist noch die Mutter, sowie die Sattelaufnahme(-auch in den 42cm) oberhalb des Sitzrohres schätze mal max. sind es 26-27 cm die versenkt werden können, passt also!

Gruß und Danke 

Benny


----------



## woodybender (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mein Fanes zusammengebaut und das Ding rockt wie die Sau, Geo ist echt der Hammer, Laufruhe schon mit der kurzen Streben Einstellung sehr gut.
Habe nur ein Problem irgendwie sind Metallspäne im Rahmen, habe mir dadurch meine schöne Masterpiece Sattelstütze ruiniert.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die Späne rausbekomme, habe keine Lust das Bike wieder auseinander zu bauen und den Rahmen aus zu waschen.
Es ist auch etwas Fett im Sattelrohr da kleben die Späne schön dran.
Kennt einer das Problem?


----------



## lhampe (30. Januar 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mein Fanes zusammengebaut und das Ding rockt wie die Sau, Geo ist echt der Hammer, Laufruhe schon mit der kurzen Streben Einstellung sehr gut.
> Habe nur ein Problem irgendwie sind Metallspäne im Rahmen, habe mir dadurch meine schöne Masterpiece Sattelstütze ruiniert.
> ...



So ein Problem hatte ich auch. Anfangs waren immer Aluspäne an der Stütze, die Stütze ließ sich auch nur schwer komplett versenken. Diese hatten aber keine Kratzer auf der Sattelstütze hinterlassen. Mit der 380er Reverb war das OK und die 'Park/Spot' Sattelstütze habe ich entsprechend gekürzt. Das hat sich inzwischen aber gegeben. Jürgen hatte mir angeboten das Sitzrohr nochmal auszureiben, das war mir aber zu aufwendig. Eventuell das Sitzrohr nochmal ordentlich reinigen, ggf. nachpolieren.


----------



## lhampe (30. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage an alle die nen Rock Shox Vivid Air oder Coil Dämpfer im Fanes haben. Welches Tune fahrt Ihr? Überlege vom MZ Air WC umzusteigen. Wiege 75kg ohne..


----------



## RumbleJungle (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle 180mm Piloten,

auch meine Fanes trudelt demnächst bei mir ein. Ich liebäugle damit eine 36 Van mit 180mm zu verbauen. So weit, so schön. Im Park und bergab bestimmt ne Prima Sache, nur wenn ich ehrlich bin, bewege ich mein Fahrrad zu 80% auf Touren. Ich bin mir nur ein wenig unsicher, ob die Fanes dabei nicht zur lahmen Ente verkommt.

Fährt den jemand mit einer 180mm Gabel auch größere Touren und längere Strecken bergauf? Wenn ja: Ziehen die Kumpels mit ihren 150mm Feilen ständig ab?

Ich danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## pisskopp (30. Januar 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Hallo an alle 180mm Piloten,
> 
> auch meine Fanes trudelt demnächst bei mir ein. Ich liebäugle damit eine 36 Van mit 180mm zu verbauen. So weit, so schön. Im Park und bergab bestimmt ne Prima Sache, nur wenn ich ehrlich bin, bewege ich mein Fahrrad zu 80% auf Touren. Ich bin mir nur ein wenig unsicher, ob die Fanes dabei nicht zur lahmen Ente verkommt.
> 
> ...



Warum nicht die talas? Funzt sahne


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Januar 2012)

180mm sind jetzt im Park nicht zwangsläufig ne prima Sache, erst wenn man eine vergleichbare 160mm oder 170mm Gabel permanent durchhaut.10mm mehr Einbaulänge werden dich aber auch nicht wild fertigmachen, dadurch verflachen nur die relevanten Winkel um 0,5° und eventuell kommt noch ein wenig Gewicht dazu und die Gewichtverteilung geht minimal nach hinten.
Alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## der-gute (30. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> da würde ich doch eher in einen Cristel King Steuersatz investieren ..... oder geht es eher mal wieder um Made in Germanien



der reset is ne macht
hab einen im argon und das steh seit 2 jahren immer mal ne nacht draussen
auch bei regen oder -15grad

dazu baut der reset total flach...finde ich wchtig bei nem 145mm steuerrohr


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Warum nicht die talas? Funzt sahne


Die Talas hat aber auch einige Nachteile, durch die vielen Dichtungen spricht sie nicht so gut an wie eine RLC, die beim umsetzen in Steilstuecken auch nicht so wegtaucht wie Talas. 
Noch besser geht meines Erachtens ne Coil-Gabel.
Fahre ne 32er Talas in meinem AM - vernuenftig abgestimmt funktioniert sie ganz gut, da ich die Absenkung nur selten nutze, gibt es fuer mich bessere Gabeln - Ist meine subjektive Meinung fuer jemanden, der die Absenkung wirklich viel nutzt mag eine 2P-Gabel vieleicht eine gute Investition sein, aber eine gute Gabel ohne Absenkung funktioniert meiner Meinung nach besser und die Wartung ist wesentlich einfacher.
In meiner Fanes verzichte ich bewusst auf eine absenkbare Gabel und es wird eine RS Totem RC2DH Coil verbaut und bei sehr langen Anstiegen hilft ein Spanngurt.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. Januar 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Hallo an alle 180mm Piloten,
> 
> auch meine Fanes trudelt demnÃ¤chst bei mir ein. Ich liebÃ¤ugle damit eine 36 Van mit 180mm zu verbauen. So weit, so schÃ¶n. Im Park und bergab bestimmt âne Prima Sache, nur wenn ich ehrlich bin, bewege ich mein Fahrrad zu 80% auf Touren. Ich bin mir nur ein wenig unsicher, ob die Fanes dabei nicht zur lahmen Ente verkommt.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte schon folgende Gabeln in der Fanes:
Fox 36 VAN RC2 160 mm
RS Totem Solo Air 180 mm
MZ 55 RC3 evo ti 170 mm
Man kann mit allen dreien Touren fahren und kommt damit auch Berge hoch - Absenkung hab ich nie vermisst.
Die 36 war mir an steilen DH-StÃ¼cken zu kurz, das Bike vorn zu tief.
Die Totem war da wesentlich angenehmer, leis sich auch bergauf gut fahren. Sie war aber insgesamt zu unsensibel.
Die 55 ist fÃ¼r mich jetzt das Optimum fÃ¼r die Fanes - spricht deutlich besser an und ist deutlich leichter als die Totem und sie hat eine grÃ¶Ãere EinbauhÃ¶he als die 160er 36. Reserven hat sie trotzdem mehr als genug, da vermisse ich keine 180er Gabel.
Ich muss der Fairniss halber aber auch noch sagen, dass ich neben der Fanes noch eine Wildsau mit 66 fahre fÃ¼r hÃ¤rte Sachen.


----------



## User85319 (30. Januar 2012)

@psycho82:
Aufbau wie folgt:

Lyrik coil 170
Vivid Air
ZTR Flow / Hope Pro 2
Saint Bremse
Reverb
Schaltungsmix aus XTR und X0 

Liegt größtenteils alles noch daheim rum vom letzten Hobel


----------



## derearl (30. Januar 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Fährt den jemand mit einer 180mm Gabel auch größere Touren und längere Strecken bergauf? Wenn ja: Ziehen die Kumpels mit ihren 150mm Feilen ständig ab?
> 
> Ich danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte!



Hi. Ich fahre eine Lyrik mit 170mm im Fanes. Das Fanes klettert für ein Rad in dieser Klasse bemerkenswert gut. Ich komme auf meinen Hausrunden damit überall hoch wenn auch gemütlicher als mit meinem AM. Und genau das ist es. So schön sich das Fanes auch auf Touren bewegen lässt, deine Kollegen werden da mit ihren 150mm "Feilen" wohl flotter unterwegs sein. Aber du kannst sie dann bergab ja wieder einholen 

Nach den ersten Ausfahrten auf meinem Rad würde ich sagen, das es sich für mich auf meinen Hausrunden 20-40km (300-700hm) als die eierlegende Wollmilchsau entwickeln könnte und ich mein AM kein Stück vermisse. Im Gegenteil. Aber je länger die Tour wird, würde ich eher zu einem anderen Bike greifen. Aber da spreche ich nur für mich. Und ich bin wahrlich nicht der konditionsstärkste Fahrer. Andere fahren mit dem Fanes vielleicht auch einen Alpen-X


----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> @psycho82:
> Aufbau wie folgt:
> 
> Lyrik coil 170
> ...



Feine Teile!
Bin auf die Bilder gespannt, wenn der Aufbau fertig ist.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## biker-wug (31. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> @psycho82:
> Aufbau wie folgt:
> 
> Lyrik coil 170
> ...



Wird sicherlich ein hübsches Bike.


----------



## pisskopp (31. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Die Talas hat aber auch einige Nachteile, durch die vielen Dichtungen spricht sie nicht so gut an wie eine RLC, die beim umsetzen in Steilstuecken auch nicht so wegtaucht wie Talas.
> Noch besser geht meines Erachtens ne Coil-Gabel.
> Fahre ne 32er Talas in meinem AM - vernuenftig abgestimmt funktioniert sie ganz gut, da ich die Absenkung nur selten nutze, gibt es fuer mich bessere Gabeln - Ist meine subjektive Meinung fuer jemanden, der die Absenkung wirklich viel nutzt mag eine 2P-Gabel vieleicht eine gute Investition sein, aber eine gute Gabel ohne Absenkung funktioniert meiner Meinung nach besser und die Wartung ist wesentlich einfacher.
> In meiner Fanes verzichte ich bewusst auf eine absenkbare Gabel und es wird eine RS Totem RC2DH Coil verbaut und bei sehr langen Anstiegen hilft ein Spanngurt.
> ...




schon das 2012 Model gefahren?

Meine spricht erstaunlich soft an und per Druckstufe ist kein Absacken mehr da... ca. 9klick low-speed.

gruss


----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> schon das 2012 Model gefahren?
> 
> Meine spricht erstaunlich soft an und per Druckstufe ist kein Absacken mehr da... ca. 9klick low-speed.
> 
> gruss



Fahre seit August/September und knapp 1600 Trailkilometer im Bergischen Land eine 2011 Talas RLC (32) mitlerweile mit den 2012er SKF Dichtungen, meine Freundin fährt eine 2012 36 Talas RLC. In der Funktion der 2011 und 2012er Gabel besteht meiner Meinung nach kaum einen Unterschied, die SKF-Dichtungen bewirken da auch kein Wunder (bin meine Gabel auch mit den alten Dichtungen gefahren und es ist nur ein minimaler Unterschied zu spüren, sind halt nur Dichtungen) und auch Kashima ist für mich reines Marketing - Solche Besichtungen gibt es beim Motocross seit Jahren und eine Besichtung hat mich dort auch nie schneller gemacht noch ging eine Gabel wirklich besser.
Hab zum vgl. zu meiner Talas auch eine normaler RLC Float im Fuhrpark. 
Die Steifigkeit zwischen der 32 und 36 lass ich außen vor, da Gewinnt klar die 36er.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Talas schlecht ist, vernünftig abgestimmt funktionieren sie ganz gut aber eine Gabel ohne Absenkung fährt sich für mich nochmal einen Ticken besser bergab - dies trifft übrigens nicht nur auf Fox zu dies ist bei RS genau das gleiche - eine Revelation ohne Absenkung fährt sich besser als eine 2P.
Auch hier persönlich verstehe aber auch die Fox-Hippe nicht, klar eine 2P Revelation fährt sich anders als eine Talas, aber nicht schlechter und wenn man sich die Aftermarketpreise anschaut.... -ist aber wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache!

Na ja die Talas ist sicherlich eine Gabel mit der man glücklich werden kann, vorallem wenn man die Absenkung nutzt, sollte man vorher wissen, dass eine Absenkung nicht nötig ist, fährt man meiner subjektiven Meinung nach mit einer Gabel ohne Absenkung besser.

Außerdem freu dich doch einfach, dass du mit deiner Talas so zufrieden bist und du für dich die ideale Gabel gefunden hast! Empfindungen und Meinung können hier durchaus anders sein... - Meine bessere Hälfte würde die Talas auch nicht eintauschen wollen - sie nutzt die Absenkung viel, aber an meine Räder kommt keine mehr (wobei dies auch mit der Servicefreundlichkeit und Marketing von Fox zu tun hat als mit der Funktion, will hierzu aber keine Disussionen lostreten)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .........
> Es ist auch etwas Fett im Sattelrohr da kleben die Späne schön dran.
> Kennt einer das Problem?




das Problem selber kenne ich nicht, aber die Reinigung von Sattelrohren geht sehr gut mit den Schaumstofflackwalzen aus dem Baumarkt. Diese auf eine Gewindestange stecken, dann Zitrusreiniger (oder sonstigen Reiniger zum Entfetten drauf) und das Sattelrohr mal ordentlich durchgebürstet. Um die Späne raus zu kriegen, würde ich nach dem Entfetten das Sattelrohr mit Druckluft ausblasen


----------



## woodybender (31. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das Problem selber kenne ich nicht, aber die Reinigung von Sattelrohren geht sehr gut mit den Schaumstofflackwalzen aus dem Baumarkt. Diese auf eine Gewindestange stecken, dann Zitrusreiniger (oder sonstigen Reiniger zum Entfetten drauf) und das Sattelrohr mal ordentlich durchgebürstet. Um die Späne raus zu kriegen, würde ich nach dem Entfetten das Sattelrohr mit Druckluft ausblasen



Ok, danke für den Tipp, werde das mal ausprobieren.
Nur mit der Druckluft, muß ich mir was einfallen lassen....wo bekomme ich als Normalverbraucher Druckluft her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (31. Januar 2012)

Ich Normalverbraucher hole die aus dem Kompressor in der Garage... ansonsten haben die meisten Tankstellen und jede Autowerkstatt welche da, manchmal in Tüten, aber meistens wirst du fragen müssen ob du mal kurz pusten darfst


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Ok, danke fÃ¼r den Tipp, werde das mal ausprobieren.
> Nur mit der Druckluft, muÃ ich mir was einfallen lassen....wo bekomme ich als Normalverbraucher Druckluft her?



Lidl und Aldi fallen aus  .......... Luft 8 Minuten Anhalten und schlagartig ausatmen ist auch suboptimal  .......... keine KFZ Werkstatt in der NÃ¤he die Du kennst oder sonstiger Handwerksbetrieb ?? wenn doch, Sattelrohr sauber machen, mit dem Rad hin, StÃ¼tze raus, Rad ein wenig Ã¼ber Kopf halten, Druckluftpistole rein halten und auspusten, SattelstÃ¼tze rein, 5 â¬ in die Kaffeekasse und weg


----------



## crazyede (31. Januar 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Ok, danke für den Tipp, werde das mal ausprobieren.
> Nur mit der Druckluft, muß ich mir was einfallen lassen....wo bekomme ich als Normalverbraucher Druckluft her?



Druckluft gibt es auch in Dosen für Airbrush oder zum Computer reinigen .
Ich weiß aber nicht ob der Druck reicht .

Ansonsten KFZ Werkstatt .

@psycho82   

Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du ? Wenn Du am 10. März in Essen bist schreib mir mal .


----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

crazyede schrieb:


> @psycho82
> 
> Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du ? Wenn Du am 10. März in Essen bist schreib mir mal .



Zeche am 10. steht schon auf dem Plan, ist nur knapp ne Stunde Fahrt von mir, muss aber noch abklären, ob dies mit der Arbeit in Einklang zu bringen ist - sollte aber diese Woche noch geklärt werden - melde mich dann per PN bei dir.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## woodybender (31. Januar 2012)

Ja KFZ Werkstatt ist eine gute Idee, hätte ich selber drauf kommen können.
Danke
Woody


----------



## fofiman (31. Januar 2012)

Offtopic:
Was ist am 10.03. in der Zeche????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

noch ein letztes mal Offtopic - "Sorry!"

Meiner Meinung nach richtig gute Musik: The Meteors

Jetzt aber wieder back to the topic!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## User85319 (31. Januar 2012)

Welchen Umwerfer könnt ihr für die Fanes empfehlen?
Dachte an den XTR 2/10fach E-Type, oder taugt der neue X0 auch was?
Gefahren wird eine XTR 970er Kurbel mit 22/36/Bash, hinten vorerst noch 9fach. Später ist jedoch 10fach geplant.

Danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Januar 2012)

Nu, Umwerfer tun sich nicht viel, da kannste alles nehmen, XTR ist halt recht wild vom Preis her und Unterschiede bei Umwerfern hab ich noch nie rausgefühlt. XTR 10fach könnte was enger sein(Kette wird nur außen schmaler nicht innen), deswegen würde ich auch ne 10fach Kette nehmen, die paßt gut zu 9fach Kassetten. Sram kann man auch nehemn, aber cih hatte da immer pech mit Spiel am Käfig out of Box, bin dann wieder zum SLX  zurück.


----------



## Maxilainen (31. Januar 2012)

Mein Fanes-Rahmen ist jetzt bei meinem Händler angekommen und die Komponenten sind soweit festgelegt .
Nur bei der Gabelauswahl komme ich noch nicht so wirklich auf den Punkt .
Ich denke, dass bei meiner "Größe" (1,68) eine Absenkfunktion nicht schlecht wäre, da der Lenker in Relation zum Sattel sonst beim Uphill wahrscheinlich doch recht hoch ist. Andererseits werden hier ja immer die Vorteile einer nicht absenkbaren Gabel beschrieben....
Auch die Vorteile einer Coil-Gabel habe ich hier tendenziell rauslesen können...
Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Lyrik U-Turn? Wie viele Umdrehungen muss man ca. drehen, um die Gabel von Max. auf Min. runter zu drehen? Ich hätte gerne eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wie umständlich oder nicht die Absenkfunktion bei U-Turn ist. Nicht, dass ich da 100 Umdrehungen drehen muss und die Funktion dann doch nicht nutze.


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Januar 2012)

Es sind so ca. 7 Umdreheungen und dauert nicht lang. Die Spindel muß ordentlich gefettet sein, dann kann man auch während der Fahrt abseneken. Ist eine sehr einfache Absenkung, nur eine Spindel, die sich in der Feder dreht, somit wird nur die Federvorspannung geändert, keine Dichtungen oder Eingriffe in die Dämpfung nötig und du kannst auch abgesenkt die Gabel voll hernehmen.


----------



## DocB (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Maxilainen, welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn? Ich bin 1,74 mit tendenziell kurzen Beinen und noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen RH. 
Bitte gerne auch Komponentenliste+Fotos, wenn da...


----------



## Maxilainen (31. Januar 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Hallo Maxilainen, welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn? Ich bin 1,74 mit tendenziell kurzen Beinen und noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen RH.
> Bitte gerne auch Komponentenliste+Fotos, wenn da...



Ich habe den Rahmen in Größe S. Bei 168cm Größe, 81cm Beinlänge, 55cm  Oberkörperlänge und 62cm Armlänge wäre der Rahmen in Größe M vom  Oberrohr her auf jeden Fall zu lang. (Meine Räder sehen alle aus wie Kinderbikes , aber dafür falle ich nicht so tief .)
Bilder mache ich, wenn das Rad hier ist. Wahrscheinlich Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## schwerter (1. Februar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit Alutech:
> Sitzstrebe: innerhalb von drei Tagen Ersatz bekommen, nachdem ich dämlicherweise nicht lange genug gewartet habe
> Steuersatzteil: war nach zwei Tagen da
> Lager: auf Kulanz (Verschleißteile unterliegen nicht der Gewährleistung) innerhalb von 2 Tagen 2 neue dagehabt
> ...


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Es gibt keinen besseren Service. Die Kundenfreundlichkeit ist nicht mehr zu toppen. JÜ ist ein klasse Typ. Bei Problemen immer zur Stelle. Keine ewigen Warteschleifen, kein tagelanges Warten auf Mails. Es lohnt sich doch schon einen Euro mehr anzulegen. Damit hat man keinen Ärger und ist immer gut beraten. Bin immer noch stolz, eine Wildsau aus seinen Händen zu fahren


----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2012)

da muß man nicht mal einen  mehr anlegen um Freundlichen und schnellen Service zu bekommen, genau genommen habe ich 50% weniger bezahlt als bei einer anderen Bikeschmiede die auch einen sehr guten Service anbietet  ............ die haben aber keinen Jü im Haus   und so ein Jü ist durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## imun (2. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Februar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Die Führung ist nahezu Geräuschlos, das einizge Geräusch ist kurzzeitiges schleifen am Reifen. Hatte im Gegensatz zur Version mit Umlenkrolle keine Kettenabspringer.



Hallo, ich hab die C-Guide 2 gestern auch montiert und das Reifenproblem ist mir auch aufgefallen.

Wenn man nun aber den Kabelbinderverschluß in Richtung Reifen dreht, dient er gleichzeitig als Anschlag, um die Bewegung zum Reifen einzuschränken.


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Februar 2012)

Warum montiert ihr eure C-Guides nicht hinter der Zugklammer,dann schleift auch nichts am Reifen und die Führung wird ja eher nach vorn gezogen,so das die Zugklammer als Anschlag fungieren kann.

geht bei mir prima.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Februar 2012)

Nene, das ist schon eine recht steife Stelle da wird nichts nach vorne gezogen, einfach den Kabelbinder an die Seite, dann ist auch nichts mit den Reifen.


----------



## tobsinger (4. Februar 2012)

Hat einer Interesse an einem Cane Creek Angleset? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir 2 bei Jenson zu bestellen und mir aus den USA mitbringen zu lassen.
umgerechnet ca. 140EUR. 

Es ist der AngleSet ZS44  EC56 der passt mit 1 1/8 auf 1,5 Gabeln.


----------



## XXXDriver (4. Februar 2012)

Bei mir kam gestern ein großes Pakes an:






Nach der Materialschlacht:



Stand es dann dar!







Gruß XXXDriver
PS: Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Sehr schick;-)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Osti (4. Februar 2012)

rot schwarz ist echt gut, schickes Gerät!


----------



## Michael140 (4. Februar 2012)

Wann ist Jungfernfahrt?


----------



## XXXDriver (4. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich morgen früh, kommt darauf an wie gut ich aus den Bett komme mit ner Partynacht in den Beinen .

Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich hier vom bisher stillen mitlesen und an Bildern erfreuen zu Wort, da ich vorhabe mir im April/Mai auch endlich ein Fanes aufzubauen (wenn mit dem Geld alles so klappt wie erhofft ^^).
Hab aber noch n paar Fragen. Wie sieht es mit der Rahmengröße aus? Bin 1,93m groß (Schrittlänge sind etwa 95cm) -komm ich da noch mit L Rahmen hin oder ist XL Pflicht -bei meinem jetzigen Rad (11 Jahre altes Hardtail) ist mir der Rahmen teils nicht kompakt und wendig genug. 
Zweite Frage bezieht sich auf die Desions 1 & 2 -ist da die zweite bzw dritte Farbe auch lackiert oder sind das "nur" Aufkleber in der entsprechenden Farbe?!
Spiele mit dem Gedanken das Rad in schwarzer Grundfarbe mit hellem Grün als Designfarbe (ähnlich z.B. dem Trek Slash) -wobei mir das schwarz/rot von xxxDriver auch verdammt gut gefällt...
Bin jedenfalls total heiß auf das Bike und hoffe, dass die Sache mit dem Geld läuft damit ich diese Saison noch losheizen kann 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten

Gruß Chricky


----------



## fofiman (4. Februar 2012)

Probefahrt machen!!!
Es gibt in Deiner Nähe bestimmt ein L (ansonsten in Essen, ist auch nur 1 Stunde Fahrt).
Ich bin 1,90 mit ca. 92cm SL und finde L gut, dürfte aber keine längeren Beine haben.


----------



## Michael140 (4. Februar 2012)

Im Bonn/Kölner Raum gibts einige fanes. Meins hat ein Oberrohr in L.


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2012)

Probier es lieber aus, du bist ja nah dran an Testmöglichkeiten. Ich bin 2mal 2Std. gefahren, um mich zwischen L und XL zu entscheiden und ich hab XL genommen, obwohl ich mit 190/90cm etwas kleiner bin als Fofiman. Wie man sich eben wohl fühlt kann dir nur dein Popometer sagen 
Als Einschätzung meinerseits würde ich auf XL gehen mit 50'er Vorbau, dürfte die richtige Mischung aus Agilität und Tourenkomfort bei deiner Größe sein.


----------



## ollo (5. Februar 2012)

@chricky 86

wofür willste das Fanes denn haben, zum Spielen und "Rummoschen" oder eher Enduro und Tour ??? bin 1 cm größer, habe aber 2 cm kürzere Beine und das Xl passt sehr gut (zumindest für Enduro und Tour), für den Park würde wohl eher ein L passen,, komme aber auch mit dem X sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Februar 2012)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten...
Werde auf das Probefahren bestimmt nochmal zurückkommen, wobei mir die Antworten schon recht deutlich die Richtung zu XL sagen. @ollo: habe schon vor damit vorallem Enduro und Touren zu fahren -quasi so wie ich bis jetzt mit meinen Hardtail auch unterwegs bin, nur "etwas" komfortabler und mit deutlich mehr Reserven.
Wie siehts denn so mit der Erfahrung für Dämpfer aus -hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Rahmen für Luftdämpfer optimiert sein soll aber auch super mit Coil-Dämpfern geht... Gewichtsmäßig ist Luft natürlich von Vorteil aber von der Performance soll ja Coil doch meist noch was besser dastehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2012)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten...
> Werde auf das Probefahren bestimmt nochmal zurückkommen, wobei mir die Antworten schon recht deutlich die Richtung zu XL sagen. @ollo: habe schon vor damit vorallem Enduro und Touren zu fahren -quasi so wie ich bis jetzt mit meinen Hardtail auch unterwegs bin, nur "etwas" komfortabler und mit deutlich mehr Reserven.
> Wie siehts denn so mit der Erfahrung für Dämpfer aus -hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Rahmen für Luftdämpfer optimiert sein soll aber auch super mit Coil-Dämpfern geht... Gewichtsmäßig ist Luft natürlich von Vorteil aber von der Performance soll ja Coil doch meist noch was besser dastehen...




bezüglich Coil scheiden sich die Geister, ich würde mir aufgrund des Vivid Air keinen Coil mehr "antun" , andere wiederum können nicht ohne Coil Leben 

Für Touren und Enduro wäre der XL der passendere Rahmen (zumindest für mich, fahre den mit 70 mm Vorbau) man sitzt schon recht kurz auf dem Fanes, das dann beim L Rahmen mit einem längeren Vorbau zu kompensieren  ........ wenn da nicht die Sache mit den Vorlieben und Geschmäckern wäre


----------



## Piefke (6. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> bezüglich Coil scheiden sich die Geister, ich würde mir aufgrund des Vivid Air keinen Coil mehr "antun" , andere wiederum können nicht ohne Coil Leben


Auch der Vivid Air kann die Physik nicht außer Kraft setzen.


----------



## Michael140 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle dir auch ein XL. L ist den meisten die mit Deiner grösse auf meinem bike gehockt haben zu klein. Dazu den rp23. Ich selber hab den Monarch plus und noch einen alten Fox mit Stahlfeder. Bin aber noch nicht zum vergleichen gekommen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Februar 2012)

Wieso will man denn die Physik außer Kraft setzen? Der Vivid Air macht schon viel richtig.
Im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund auf Coil umzusatteln und ich bin schon recht pingelig was Fahrwerke betrifft. So gnaz einfach ist der Vergleich Air und Coil halt nicht, meine Coil Gabel hat zumindest genug Probleme mit Dem Hinterbau mitzuhalten. Da Muß ich schon viel mit guten Schmierstoffen nacharbeiten.


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2012)

Vor allem bei (sehr) schweren Fahrern ist Coil eindeutig im Vorteil: 
diese müssen bei Luftdämpfern mit sehr hohen Drücken fahren wodurch das Ansprechverhalten stark leidet. 
(meiner Meinung wichtiger als der lineare Verlauf des Coildämpfers)
Und der größte Nachteil, das Gewicht derStahlfeder, relativiert sich durch das, fahrerbedingte, hohe Systemgewicht.
(und kann ggf. durch eine Titanfeder noch optimiert werden)


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2012)

hm.... ich bin Groß 194 und auch schwer 105Kg (ohne Rucksack) und bisher macht der Vivid Air einen anständigen Job (soll er ja auch als DH Dämpfer)  ..... den Roco Coil den ich mal hatte fand ich im Gegensatz zum Vivid nicht besser. Einen Monarch Plus würde ich mir aber auch nicht antun


----------



## Michael140 (6. Februar 2012)

Was stimmt nicht mit meinem m+?
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf das er einfach nur ewig braucht bis er eingefahren ist ;0)


----------



## Piefke (6. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wieso will man denn die Physik außer Kraft setzen? Der Vivid Air macht schon viel richtig.
> Im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund auf Coil umzusatteln und ich bin schon recht pingelig was Fahrwerke betrifft. So gnaz einfach ist der Vergleich Air und Coil halt nicht, meine Coil Gabel hat zumindest genug Probleme mit Dem Hinterbau mitzuhalten. Da Muß ich schon viel mit guten Schmierstoffen nacharbeiten.


Dann macht deine Gabel was falsch. Was ist es denn? Ich tippe mal auf Lyrik

Meine beiden Coil-Federelemente harmonieren hervorragend.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Februar 2012)

Ja, ne is klar.
Lyrik ja, aber schon mit meinen Mittelchen bearbeitet und bearbeiteten Buchsen und Dämpfung, die läuft im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln schon sehr gut, glaub es halt, auch ein Lufdämpfer muß nicht pauschal Mist sein.


----------



## Piefke (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ein Luftdämpfer Mist ist.
Ich steh halt mehr auf Coil-Federelemente und nehme da die Mehrmasse in Kauf. 
Und der Vivid Air ist nun auch nicht so viel leichter wie ein Coildämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (6. Februar 2012)

...da hab ich ja direkt wieder ne Grundsatzdiskussion ausgelöst O ...
Das mit dem Gewicht ist für mich auch so die Überlegung -an sich ist ja bedingt durch mein Fahrergewicht von 95kg n bisschen mehr Gewicht am Rahmen ja nicht soo das Problem. Wenn man dann noch die (meiner Meinung nach) schickere Optik eines Coil-Dämpfers dazu nimmt wirds schon schwer mit der Entscheidung 
Da ich aber auch was die Gabel angeht sehr mit einer ziemlich schweren Version liebäugel (Totem) bin ich schwer am Wanken ob man nicht doch an anderer Stelle mal was Gewicht einsparen kann/soll -_-
Naja -hab ja noch was Zeit zum überlegen, vor April,wenn überhaupt,  wird das eh nix mit bestellen :'-(


----------



## Michael140 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich würde es mit einen Air Dämpfer probieren. Ganz einfach, weil ein vivid coil "nicht viel" kostet wenn man mit dem Air nicht zufrieden sein sollte. Den Verlauf des alten dämpfers mal nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Was stimmt nicht mit meinem m+?
> Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf das er einfach nur ewig braucht bis er eingefahren ist ;0)




was beunruhigt Dich ?? Ist er zu Träge beim Ausfedern oder zu unsensibel beim Einfedern ?? 
Ich finde ihn im M/M Tune besonders in der Zugstufe zu Langsam (der Vivid könnte aber auch 2-3 Klicks Reserve vertagen) Irgendwie finde ich M Tune in der Fanes sehr hart an der Grenze bei der Zugstufe


----------



## Piefke (6. Februar 2012)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Da ich aber auch was die Gabel angeht sehr mit einer ziemlich schweren Version liebäugel (Totem) bin ich schwer am Wanken ob man nicht doch an anderer Stelle mal was Gewicht einsparen kann/soll -_-


Gegenvorschlag: Totem durch 55 oder Lyrik ersetzen und die gesparte Masse in einen Colidämpfer investieren.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> was beunruhigt Dich ?? Ist er zu Träge beim Ausfedern oder zu unsensibel beim Einfedern ??
> Ich finde ihn im M/M Tune besonders in der Zugstufe zu Langsam (der Vivid könnte aber auch 2-3 Klicks Reserve vertagen) Irgendwie finde ich M Tune in der Fanes sehr hart an der Grenze bei der Zugstufe



Ich schätze mal du meinst den Ending stroke, da bin ich auch fast auf anschlag , den Verstellbereich etwas zu verschieben wäre schon gut, sollte aber mit ein wenig umshimmen zu beheben sein.


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2012)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> ...da hab ich ja direkt wieder ne Grundsatzdiskussion ausgelöst O ...
> Das mit dem Gewicht ist für mich auch so die Überlegung -an sich ist ja bedingt durch mein Fahrergewicht von 95kg n bisschen mehr Gewicht am Rahmen ja nicht soo das Problem. Wenn man dann noch die (meiner Meinung nach) schickere Optik eines Coil-Dämpfers dazu nimmt wirds schon schwer mit der Entscheidung
> Da ich aber auch was die Gabel angeht sehr mit einer ziemlich schweren Version liebäugel (Totem) bin ich schwer am Wanken ob man nicht doch an anderer Stelle mal was Gewicht einsparen kann/soll -_-
> Naja -hab ja noch was Zeit zum überlegen, vor April,wenn überhaupt,  wird das eh nix mit bestellen :'-(




Carbonstreben ordern, die gleichen das Gewicht der Feder wieder aus, Totem Air Ordern  und einen Eloxierten Rahmen nehmen, dann dürftest Du bei 15 Kg landen, grob gepeilt  aber lass Dich nicht von den Kg abschrecken, die Fanes "läuft" auch mit ein wenig Hüftspeck, genauso gut wie ein 2Kg leichteres Rad. 

Wenn bei meinem mal alle (Tausch) -Teile da sind für das "Ein Rahmen zwei Bikes Konzept " wird es zwischen 13,8 und 16,2 liegen, Aufbau ist dann je nachdem was und wo gefahren wird


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal du meinst den Ending stroke, da bin ich auch fast auf anschlag , den Verstellbereich etwas zu verschieben wäre schon gut, sollte aber mit ein wenig umshimmen zu beheben sein.



nee gerade den meine ich nicht, den Begining Stroke meine ich, der könnte schneller sein. Bei dem DT den ich mal Probehalber verbaut habe hätte es mich fast raus katapultiert als es über das erste Viertel des Hubes hinaus ging (das fehlt der Ending Stroke) , dafür war das erste Viertel aber auch besser (der DT hat einen extrem großen Verstellbereich)


----------



## Michael140 (6. Februar 2012)

Ending stroke? Was diese Fachausdrücke angeht bin ich Leihe. Oder die Grippe blockiert mein Hirn. 
Ich denke auch das er etwas schneller sein dürfte. Dazu ist er noch sehr bockig und über Wurzeln wird es schon mal holprig. Auch nutzt er selbst bei 45% sag nicht den gesamten federweg. Die Lyrik hat seiner zeit aber auch eine Woche alpentrails gebraucht bis sie lief


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ending stroke? Was diese Fachausdrücke angeht bin ich Leihe. Oder die Grippe blockiert mein Hirn.
> Ich denke auch das er etwas schneller sein dürfte. Dazu ist er noch sehr bockig und über Wurzeln wird es schon mal holprig. Auch nutzt er selbst bei 45% sag nicht den gesamten federweg. Die Lyrik hat seiner zeit aber auch eine Woche alpentrails gebraucht bis sie lief



 über den brauchste Dir keinen Kopf machen, besitzt der M + nicht, aber damit es nicht ungeklärt bleibt ...... die Zugstufe beim Vivid wird in zwei Phasen eingeteilt Anfangs- und Endzugstufe.  In der Anfangszugstufe (ca. 25% des Hubes) läuft alles was über den Roten "normalen" Zugstufenknopf eingestellt wird. Ab den 25% greift die Endzugstufe ein, das heißt, alles was über die 25% hinausgeht wird erst von der Endzugstufe "runtergebremst" damit die Anfangszugstufe weitermachen kann. 

Das ganze macht sich so richtig bemerkbar, wenn der Dämpfer mal zu 90% Komprimiert wird und die Endzugstufe NICHT da wäre, dann wird das Heck zum Katapult (bei schnell eingestellter Zugstufe) . Beim Vivid, bremst die Endzugstufe von 90 auf 25% runter damit es kein Katapult wird und dann Arbeitet die Anfangszugstufe weiter...... mal ganz einfach veranschaulicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (6. Februar 2012)

Ja ok, hatte mich schon gewundert wo sich die Schraube versteckt haben sollte....


----------



## Chricky86 (6. Februar 2012)

Also die Idee mit Lyrik statt Totem hatte ich auch schon -kann ich mich auch immer mehr für begeistern -ist schonmal ne Ecke günstiger und locker 400g leichter. Wenn das mit den Carbonstreben finanziell geht werd ich das auch auf jeden Fall in betracht ziehen.
Bzgl. Elox-Farben: würde am liebsten das Fanes Design #2 nehmen, geht das überhaupt als Elox -und wie sieht das da allgemein aus? Sind die verschiedenen Farben lackiert (bzw. wenns geht eloxiert) oder ist das dann zum Teil "nur" Aufkleber Set?! Blicke da leider auf der Seite von Alutech nicht so richtig durch -_- ...
Die Antworten von euch haben aber auf jeden Fall schonmal gut weitergeholfen. DANKE dafür nochmal


----------



## Maxilainen (6. Februar 2012)

Eloxiert gibt es bei der Fanes nur in schwarz.


----------



## woodybender (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Radstand, bin bis jetzt den kurzen Radstand gefahren und das Fanes war schon sehr Laufruhig, habe heute auf die lange Einstellung umgestellt und ich finde es fühlt sich noch ruhiger an. Was mir aufgefallen ist das das Bike Berg hoch noch besser ging.
Kurven gingen auch sehr gut, das Bike lässt sich schwerer hochziehen.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## slash-sash (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch kein Fanes, aber dann hast du ja die Erfahrungen gemacht, die rein physikalisch nur logisch sind 
(Sorry, der musste sein  Nett gemeint)


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Februar 2012)

Und ich muss hinzufügen:

Ich war bisher so SATT zufrieden mit dem Bike...ich hab den kurzen Radstand noch gar nicht ausprobiert vor lauter fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> nee gerade den meine ich nicht, den Begining Stroke meine ich, der könnte schneller sein.



Ah, der paßt bei mir prima, ich bin aber auch etwas leichter.

woodybender, das stimmt schon so wie du es beschrieben hast. 440mm Kettenstreben sind schwerer zu lupfen, der Hebel zum HR ist größer (besser im uphill), keine wesentlichen Veränderungen in der Wendigkeit. Alles in allem keine Welten von Unterschieden, aber schön abstimmbar an die jeweilige Strecke, im Bikepark hatte ich mich leicht geärgert, nicht auf lang gegangen zu sein.

Je nachdem braucht man etwas Eingewöhnungszeit, wenn man wie ich auf 430mm ggeicht war über Jahre. Im Moment fahr ich in der Mitte des Einstellbereichs herum.


----------



## ollo (7. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ah, der paßt bei mir prima, ich bin aber auch etwas leichter.
> 
> ..........



und ich dachte immer gerade die leichteren könnten die Zugstufe in L vertragen ...... das soll noch einer verstehen, wo ist den nur der Helmchen wieder mit seinen Federungsfachkenntnissen   .......... aber insgesamt ist es ja etwas Gejammer auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Michael140 (7. Februar 2012)

Bei den Profis entscheiden ja auch sekunden....


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (7. Februar 2012)

Bei mir trudeln langsam die ersten Teile vom Beschichter wieder ein.


----------



## RumbleJungle (7. Februar 2012)

Geil!


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2012)

chromat?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Februar 2012)

Hauptrahmen ist handpoliert, Druck. und Kettenstrebe sind Hochglanzverdichten. 
Bilder vom kompletten Rahmen kommen die nächsten Wochen. Muss erstmal alles zusammen setzen wenn ich alles da hab (druckstrebe fehlt noch), aber in der Werkstatt ist es im Moment Arschkalt, da vergeht einem die Lust am Schrauben.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Februar 2012)

Sieht guuut aus!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2012)

Super Rahmen ! Geh ins Wohnzimmer zum Schrauben !


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe auch vor mir die Fanes mit ner HS aufzubauen, vorne soll ne 160er Talas oder Float rein (entscheidet sich noch wenn ich weiss wie das Bike klettert), Dämpfer nen RP23 Kashima, Laufräder DT Swiss ex1750 oder nen Customding mit ZTR Flows, Bremsen Formula The One oder was vergleichbares in der Gewichtsklasse, was denkt Ihr was für ein Gewicht drin ist mit leichten aber stabilen Komponenten (kein Carbon).

Grüße
Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (8. Februar 2012)

Rahmen lackiert oder eloxiert? Bei letzterem schätze ich mal ein Gesamtgewicht von 14,7kg


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

Elox...ja, das hört sich doch ganz passabel an


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer gerade die leichteren könnten die Zugstufe in L vertragen ...... das soll noch einer verstehen, wo ist den nur der Helmchen wieder mit seinen Federungsfachkenntnissen   .......... aber insgesamt ist es ja etwas Gejammer auf hohem Niveau



Die Zugstufe wird maßgeblich von der Federhärte beaufschlagt, folglich könnten leichte Fahrer mit dem weichen Zugstufentune (in dem Fall Low) durchaus besser laufen.

Bin die Kombi aber nicht gefahren, drum will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

Wie geht es denn so Bergauf? Muss man bei 160/170 mm vorne ne absenkbare Gabel haben oder klettert es so gut das man gar nicht absenken braucht?


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Februar 2012)

Wo ich bei 150 am Fritzz gerne abgesenkt habe, fahre ich mit der Fanes mit 170 grinsend hoch...


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

OK...dank Dir! Sonst noch Vergleiche? Das Fritzz ist ja ein absolutes Negativbeispiel.


----------



## Michael140 (8. Februar 2012)

Torque, sx Trail, Nomad ....... Alle mit spanngurt abgesenkt. Das fanes hatte das noch nie nötig


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Februar 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das Fritzz ist ja ein absolutes Negativbeispiel.



Warum?


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

Das ist mal ne Aussage  dank Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil es das am schlechtesten kletternde Enduro ist was ich je gefahren bin...


----------



## Michael140 (8. Februar 2012)

Dh aber nicht das ich nicht immer einen Gurt dabei habe. Nur hier im Mittelgebirge vermisse ich nix. Egal ob kurze oder lange Einstellung


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

Das passt schon! Ich fahre auch überwiegend im Mittelgebirge...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2012)

Immer diese lustige Diskussion um die Absenkbarkeit einer Gabel..??!

Vielleicht verkenne ich die FÃ¤higkeiten eurer Oberschenkel und Waden, aber ich vermute mal, dass die Vorstellungen hier einfach fehl liegen, daher anbei mal eine schnelle Grafik die ich erstellt habe.






Ich persÃ¶nlich behaupte mal, dass man bis etwa 20 Prozent keine Absenkung braucht und alles was Ã¼ber 25% geht wird vermutlich eh keiner lÃ¤nger als ein kurzes StÃ¼ck fahren und dann schieben. Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liegeâ¦.

Dazu anbei auch ein Youtube-Video, wobei es hier eher 25% Steigung sind und keine 35%..!!! Aber auch 25% mÃ¶chte ICH nicht lÃ¤nger als 100 Meter fahren, egal ob abgesenkt oder nicht...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY_VM7mHxEc&feature=player_detailpage"]MTB-Uphill 35% Ramp      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Michael140 (8. Februar 2012)

So ist es. Wozu gibt es den sonst auch Lifte!


----------



## Chricky86 (8. Februar 2012)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass alles über 20% Steigung RICHTIG ekelhaft zu treten wird. Muss aber kurz mal ne Runde klug*******rn... Die Grafik stimmt so nicht so ganz -100% entsprechen "nur" einer Steigung von 45° (da auf 1m Strecke 1m hoch ...). Hab da mal ne Tabelle gesehen falls es jemanden interessiert --> http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...rozent-gt-Grad&p=348685&viewfull=1#post348685


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> .........
> 
> MTB-Uphill 35% Ramp      - YouTube





 ....... da schiebt man doch lieber und hat oben noch genug Luft um die Schnecken Anzugraben


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> OK...dank Dir! Sonst noch Vergleiche? Das Fritzz ist ja ein absolutes Negativbeispiel.




Liteville 901 mit 180 mm Durolux...... vor 2 Jahren habe ich in Lenzerheide das Bergauf stück geschoben, letztes Jahr mit der Fanes und der selben Gabel bin ich das gefahren


----------



## Michael140 (8. Februar 2012)

Wenn das Frau Ollo hört gibt es Hausarrest


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Wenn das Frau Ollo hört gibt es Hausarrest



verdammt .....jetzt wo Du es erwähnst , wie gut das ich Pauschale solche Wiesenanstiege ignoriere


----------



## akastylez (8. Februar 2012)

Danke Ollo! Ja, so an die 30% haben wir hier auf dem Hometrail an manchen Stellen schon....zwar keine großen Distanzen aber kurz und knackig...drum muss das Bike auch bergauf taugen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2012)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung, dass alles über 20% Steigung RICHTIG ekelhaft zu treten wird. Muss aber kurz mal ne Runde klug*******rn... Die Grafik stimmt so nicht so ganz -100% entsprechen "nur" einer Steigung von 45° (da auf 1m Strecke 1m hoch ...). Hab da mal ne Tabelle gesehen falls es jemanden interessiert --> http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...rozent-gt-Grad&p=348685&viewfull=1#post348685




Ok, wenn diese Zahlen stimmen und 100% Steigung 45 Grad entspricht, dann haben wir in meinem angehängten Video mit angenommenen 25% Steigung ja in Wirklichkeit 50% Steigung...
Ergo müßte man es so sagen, dass bis 40% Steigung keine Absenkung wirklich nötig ist und ab 50% eh die meisten nach 100 Metern schieben.

Das Ergebnis bleibt letztendlich das Gleiche...! Ich hab meine 160er Talas und die 160er Lyrik 2-Step bisher auch noch nie abgesenkt. Auf den kurzen Stücken lohnt das irgendwie net.....


----------



## JpunktF (8. Februar 2012)

Es gibt übrigens die ÖNORM S 4610, in der die Skipisten unterteilt sind.
Nach dieser Norm hat eine schwarze Piste ein Gefälle von mindestens 40%.

Dann können wir ja mal einen Bergpreis ausfahren - mit nicht abgesenkten Gabeln eine schwarze Piste in der Falllinie hoch ))


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens die ÖNORM S 4610, in der die Skipisten unterteilt sind.
> Nach dieser Norm hat eine schwarze Piste ein Gefälle von mindestens 40%.
> 
> Dann können wir ja mal einen Bergpreis ausfahren - mit nicht abgesenkten Gabeln eine schwarze Piste in der Falllinie hoch ))



Also wenn wir von den "neuen" Zahlen ausgehen, dann entsprechen 40% ziemlich genau 18 Grad. Das kommt mir jetzt nicht dramatisch vor, aber ein Rennen würde ich da sicher auch mit abgesenkter Gabel nicht gewinnen....


----------



## JpunktF (8. Februar 2012)

Nimm mal eine 2m lange Bierbank, und leg die mit einem Ende auf einen Schreibtisch - und dann probier mal hochzufahren ;-)


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Nimm mal eine 2m lange Bierbank, und leg die mit einem Ende auf einen Schreibtisch - und dann probier mal hochzufahren ;-)




zu schmal, ......dann lieber die Bierbank vor den Schreibtisch und Kiste Bier auf den selbigen....... wenn sich dann irgendwann der Kopf zur Seite neigt, sind die Zahlen des Neigungswinkels eh Nebensächlich und der Proband froh den Kopf wieder in die senkrechte zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (8. Februar 2012)

Also ich weiß das es bei 15% Steigung über ne längere Strecke schon verdammt anstrengend wird mitm hochfahren. Vorallem wenn das -wie im Schwarzwald- gerne auch mal über n paar Kilometer Strecke so geht. Man hab ich da geflucht  ... Da sind mir die Anstiege hier in Aachen deutlich lieber -die sind nicht länger als maximal n paar Hundert Meter und meist auch nur im Bereich von 8-12%...
By the Way: achtet mal auf Landstraßen oder Autobahnen drauf welche Steigungen da so anzutreffen sind. 6-8% bremsen LKW schon extremst runter und ab 10% muss man auch normale PKW schon ordentlich treten um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten bzw. noch zu erhöhen...


----------



## Michael140 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich fasse mal zusammen. Das fanes klettert besser als wir alle Fahrrad fahren können. Berg runter ist besser als berg hoch. Und bier trinken macht mit und ohne bierbank Spaß.


----------



## Chricky86 (8. Februar 2012)

DAS ist doch mal ne sinnvolle Aussage/Zusammenfassung  -->darauf erstmal n Bierchen


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2012)

michael140 schrieb:


> ich fasse mal zusammen. Das fanes klettert besser als wir alle fahrrad fahren können. Berg runter ist besser als berg hoch. Und bier trinken macht mit und ohne bierbank spaß...... und nicht vergessen "dont drink and drive, smoke marihuana an fly home



..... sprachs und verschwand in den Keller


----------



## Michael140 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich würde auch eins trinken aber ich bin im Training. Schon drei kg weniger und Sau ansträngend. Warum hab ich es nicht schon die Jahre zuvor mit Grippe gegen Winterspeck probiert.


----------



## Chricky86 (8. Februar 2012)

Ach ich seh das entspannt -ab und zu n Bierchen is doch nicht so dramatisch. Dafür dann vorm TV nicht noch kiloweise Gummibärchen futtern    parallel dann einfach regelmäßig n bisschen Laufen, Biken oder sonstwas für die Ausdauer und mitm abnehmen läufts dann auch (hab damit auch schon 2,5kg in etwa 2 Wochen geschafft ^^)


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also wenn wir von den "neuen" Zahlen ausgehen, dann entsprechen 40% ziemlich genau 18 Grad. Das kommt mir jetzt nicht dramatisch vor, aber ein Rennen würde ich da sicher auch mit abgesenkter Gabel nicht gewinnen....



btw.: 40% entsprechen 40hm auf 100m somit: 21,8°

Ich fand schon die Skizze in deinem Album überragend...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> btw.: 40% entsprechen 40hm auf 100m somit: 21,8°



Und genau diese Grad-Zahl jetz bitte als mittlere Tagestemperatur und ab dafür....


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Februar 2012)

worum geht es...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. Februar 2012)

Alles Off-Topic hier 
Die einen unterhalten sich über's Abnehmen inkl. Training (dafür gibt's bestimmt nen Trainigs-Fred, in denen ihr eure gefahrenen Höhenmeter inkl. zurückgelegte Strecke in ein Verhältnis mit eurem Max.-Puls ausrechnen lassen könnt und Bilder eurer rasierten Beinen posten könnt )
und die anderen machen gerade Mathe-Hausaufgaben. 
Nimm dir also auch nen Bier und setz dich dazu 
(...und jetzt kommst du Ollo )


----------



## ollo (9. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Alles Off-Topic hier
> Die einen unterhalten sich über's Abnehmen inkl. Training (dafür gibt's bestimmt nen Trainigs-Fred, in denen ihr eure gefahrenen Höhenmeter inkl. zurückgelegte Strecke in ein Verhältnis mit eurem Max.-Puls ausrechnen lassen könnt und Bilder eurer rasierten Beinen posten könnt )
> und die anderen machen gerade Mathe-Hausaufgaben.
> Nimm dir also auch nen Bier und setz dich dazu
> (...und jetzt kommst du Ollo )





puh was soll ich dazu noch sagen.......mir ist aufgefallen das ich gar keinen Keller habe und die Weisheit des Tages will auch nicht so recht ......" wer alles nur nach Zahlen bewertet, steht selbst nicht Hoch im Kurs" oder was nützt mir ein Fahrrad das 40% Steigung schaffen würde, wenn ich aber bei 10% schon keinen Bock mehr habe, weil ich mal wieder den Weight Watchers Plan mit einer Pizza Tonno und Tiramisu Ionisiert habe.......


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Februar 2012)

Hey ollo wer brauch denn schon WW Wenne mit deiner hübschen Fanes schon reichlich DH und UPH machst ...who the fu** is WW


----------



## akastylez (9. Februar 2012)

Mich würde nochmal Interessieren wie groß Ihr so seid und welche Rahmengröße Ihr fahrt!? Ich tendiere mit meinen 175 zum M, werde wohl das V2-F nehmen was ab März lieferbar ist.

Gruß
Seb


----------



## derearl (9. Februar 2012)

Göße M mit 55mm Vorbau bei 176cm. Passt mir sehr gut. Dürfte aber auch nicht mehr viel kürzer sein.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2012)

w.w    thats me     
walter wolf


ich mach nur soviel sport das ich mehr essen kann


@akastylez

das thema hatten wir schon oft hier     testfahren ist die antwort
(ich 1,81  sl87   rahmen m/sitzrohr s  40vorbau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir noch einmal Gedanken zum Dämpfer gemacht. Nach einigem Querlesen im Netz werde ich mal die Gleitlager und Buchsen tauschen. Meine Kritikpunkten bezüglich Ansprechverhalten und Zugstufengeschwindigkeit könnten demnach durch den zu hohen Widerstand der Lagerung verursacht werden. Wie seht ihr das? 
@Ollo: Hattest du nicht auch was mit den Buchsen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Februar 2012)

Lagerreinung ist so eine Sache, kann was erklären, aber nicht alles. 
Erstens geht da ja noch ein Übersetzungsverhältnis mit ein und richtig negativ wirds erst bei kaputten Gleitlagern. Alternativ mal zum Huber Bushings fahren, hast es ja nicht weit. Wirds dfann immer noch nicht besser, würde ich mal einen Tuner wie Tftuned ranlassen, die kriegen das hin. EIn Monarch kann sich schon mal gerne etwas harsch anfühlen, je nachdem was man so gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Michael140 (9. Februar 2012)

Hast du deine schon getauscht?


----------



## ollo (9. Februar 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Hey ollo wer brauch denn schon WW Wenne mit deiner hübschen Fanes schon reichlich DH und UPH machst ...who the fu** is WW



sag ich doch, selbst wenn ich so einen WW Plan hätte, da bin ich einfach zu Tiefen entspannt und Genusssüchtig das ich den Plan einhalte 

@böser Wolf 

endlich ein Wahres Wort, mehr Sport um mehr zu vertilgen 

@Michael,

jap, habe an allen Dämpfern die Huber Buchsen verbaut, nicht nur weil das "Lager" Hochwertiger ist, sondern weil die Buchsen auch eine 18 mm Auflagefläche an der Wippe haben und somit besser die Dreiecksöffnung abdecken.


----------



## akastylez (9. Februar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> w.w    thats me
> walter wolf
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin am Gardasee mal das M gefahren...allerdings auch kein S oder L zum Vergleich...Drum wollte ich hier mal hören.

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hast du deine schon getauscht?



Nope, ich tausche lieber erst wenns nötig ist. Alles was die aktuellen abkriegen müssen dann die Huber nicht erleiden. Ich kann bisher kein Spiel oder eine Schwergängigkeit erfühlen. 

Probier mal eine Seite zu lösen und den Dämpfer zu bewegen, wenn das gut geht ohne Spiel, ist es kein Problem. Das wird aber schn etwas Kraft benötigen.


----------



## tobsinger (9. Februar 2012)

Fahre auch M bei 177cm mit 50er Vorbau.
Reach ist etwa 3cm kürzer als bei meinem alten Speci Enduro M. Komme aber sehr gut damit zurecht.


----------



## akastylez (9. Februar 2012)

Dann wird M die richtige Größe für mich sein


----------



## yooogii (9. Februar 2012)

Darf ich vorstellen?!








- Alutech Fanes Enduro E2, Large
- Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH 170mm
- Rock Shox Monarch PLUS HV, weiss
- Schaltung Komplett Sram X.0 Polished
- Bremsen Komplett Sram X.0 Polished, mit Titanschrauben
- Truvativ X-Guide, 2fach Kettenführung
- ZTR Flow auf ZTR Naben mit DTSwiss Revolution
- Continental MountainKing 2 2,4, Stan's Notubes Milch
- Bontrager Rhytm Pro Carbon Lenker, Bontrager Rhytm Vorbau, Bontrager Evoke RXL Carbon Sattel
- Shimano XTR Trail Pedal
- KS Lev, 125mm   -Folgt!

Aktuell: 13,75kg


----------



## Michael140 (9. Februar 2012)

Und schon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön ! Super Gewicht !


----------



## yooogii (10. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Und schon gefahren?




nein. gefühlte 20 Minusgrade zu kalt


----------



## ollo (10. Februar 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> nein. gefühlte 20 Minusgrade zu kalt



nicht mal ein bisschen  trotz Minusgraden


----------



## Michael140 (11. Februar 2012)

So, es ist Wochenende und einer muss sich hier ja mal wieder lächerlich machen. Also warum nicht ich. Ich habe mal etwas an der Geo gespielt (siehe Bild). Obwohl ich die Geobeschreibung gelesen haben, bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher welche Einstellung ich jetzt habe. 160 mm, Steile L-Winkel und hohes Trettlager?! Ich habe mir mal einige Bilder hier angeguckt. Hier fahren viele von euch, die anderen beiden Positionen. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie soll man die Zahlen lesen? Wo muss welche Zahl stehen damit es als Pos. 1, 2 oder 3 zu erkennen ist. Montiert ist die Platte auf der rechten Seite. 
wehe hier lacht einer!!! Dann komme ich vorbei und mach euch die Luft was den Reifen, Gabeln und Dämpfern!!


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

ja ja ist schon nicht so einfach mit den Rädern und dem ganzen Verstell schnick schnack    Die Zahl die Du am besten Lesen kannst, ja genau weil sie in der Senkrechten steht ist die die Anliegt bzw. die Einstellung die Anliegt, in deinem Fall die 1 (Steiler Sitzwinkel) ........ bei 160 mm muß die 2 Oben stehen und bei 170 die 3 


was richtig blöde ist, eigentlich zum Lachen wenn es nicht zum Weinen wäre  wenn man eine Gabel hat wo der Schaft 4 mm zu kurz ist um die Mindestklemmhöhe zu haben   kennt jemand einen Vorbau der nur 30 mm Hoch baut


----------



## Eksduro (11. Februar 2012)

guck mal ins syntace programm....hab nen ähnliches problem und von denen gibts vorbauten mit 28 bzw 30mm mindesteinstecktiefe...


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> guck mal ins syntace programm....hab nen ähnliches problem und von denen gibts vorbauten mit 28 bzw 30mm mindesteinstecktiefe...




ah ein Retter..... dann schau ich mal (dann kommt der jetzige Syntace auf Halde  )  ........der  Superforce würde gehen aber keine 70 mm Verfügbar


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage an all diejenigen, welche mit 12x135 Achsinlays rumfahren:
braucht ma dafür ne spezielle 12x135 Steckachse oder is der Hinterbau generell auf 142 ausgelegt -> für alle Inlays die 142er Achse?

Ich frage deswegen, da bei meinem Rahmen (12x135er Inlays) ne 142er Maxle dabei war und ich das HR nicht 100%ig geklemmt bekommt... 

Ansonsten is der Rahmen ultra porn, sehr schön verarbeitet und viele nette Details 
Kompletter Aufbau scheitert am noch fehlenden Umwerfer sowie Steuersatz. Is aber momentan sowieso zu kalt zum fahren...
Bilder dann nach Komplettierung.

Grüße


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

so pauschal würde ich sagen, 142 er Achsen Klemmen 142 mm Naben und 135 er Achsen klemmen 135 Naben....... da wird doch wohl keiner eine Falsche Achse in Dein Paket gelegt haben  

Ich denke das der Hinterbau für 150 mm ausgelegt ist und dann durch die Inlays runter Reduziert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Februar 2012)

Michael140, die Zahlen stimmen, wenn du die bemalten Inlays auf die NichtAntriebsseite packst.

Metalfranke, ich schließe mich ollo an, da gibts unterschiedliche Längen.


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Michael140, die Zahlen stimmen, wenn du die bemalten Inlays auf die NichtAntriebsseite packst.
> .........




ich hab ja nun keine bemalten Inlays und die Befestigungsschraube wird bei mir auch von der Bremsseite reingeschraubt. Ist das jetzt bei den neueren Fanesen umgekehrt ? Von der Antriebsseite reinschrauben, weil ja das Zahleninlay das Gewinde hat


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Februar 2012)

Hmm, gute Frage, bei meiner Limited gabs bemalte und das Geosheet war von der Nichtantriebseite. Das Geschreibsel ist bei mir auf der Schraubenkopfseite, das Gewinde auf der Antriebsseite, so wie bei Michael.


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

den Zettel hab ich auch gerade noch mal rausgefingert ..... Position bei Michael140 ist die Uphill Position, wenn die Schraube nach hinten zum Sitzrohr zeigt die 170 mm und nach unten die 160 mm ....... Inlay mit den Zahlen auf der Bremsseite wäre dann die 1 oben (Schraube zum Sitzrohr) = 170 mm, die 2 oben (Schraube nach unten)  =160 mm und die 3 oben (Schraube nach vorne-oben)  = Uphill


----------



## RolfK (11. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem E2 sitzt das Zahleninlay auf der Nichtantriebsseite und hat auch ein Gewinde.


----------



## Michael140 (11. Februar 2012)

Und genau das ist hier das Problem. Mal werden die Inlays auf der Bremsseite und mal (wie bei mir ) auf der Antriebsseite montiert. Ist ja auch i.O.
Nur 1,2,3 bekommt dann eine andere Bedeutung. Das Erklärt auch, warum es die ein oder andere Einstellung hier auf den Bildern gibt. Ich denke, dass es die Wenigsten überhaupt wissen, wie ihr Inlay montiert wurde. 
Uphill war steilere Winkel und Tretlager plus 1, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

laut Zeichnung ist es bei RolfK "richtig" rum und in der Position 170 mm


----------



## Michael140 (11. Februar 2012)

Dann Drehe ich meine doch auch einfach um....


----------



## Michael140 (11. Februar 2012)

Habe auch gerade die Zeichnung vor mir. Antriebsseite ist demnach falsch. Aber ist ja auch egal. Ich wollte es ja mal mit allen dreien Ausprobieren. Ich hoffe morgen wird das Wetter nicht zu schlecht.


----------



## morph027 (11. Februar 2012)

Was ihr nur mit den Zahlen habt? Kann man sich als halbwegs begabter Mensch doch überlegen, was mit dem Hinterbau in welcher Position passiert und welche Winkel daraus resultieren...Aber stimmt schon....der Aufdruck auf der Wippe wäre besser als im Inlay...


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2012)

wir sind ja nicht Begabt  ............ und ja stimmt egal wo welche Zahl steht der Hinterbau Federt ....zum Glück


----------



## morph027 (11. Februar 2012)

Ja ne, so wollt ich gar nicht rumpflaumen 

Aber eigentlich isses ja ganz simpel. Du hasts ja oben schon geschrieben 

Schraube vorn: steile Winkel
Schraube unten: 160mm flache Winkel
Schraube hinten: 170mm

Zum schnell auf dem Trail nachdenken. Hauptrahmen und Dämpfer können als Bezugssystem angenommen werden, da ändert sich nichts  Dann die Wippe im Hinterbau vorstellen und überlegen, wo der hinwandert, wenn man da was umschraubt.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## snorre (11. Februar 2012)

@ ollo

der hier sollte Dein Problem (zumindest was die Klemmhöhe angeht) locker lösen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p4d4b981ceef7d8ccfc8c76e4b7e20617/s/Spank-Spike-Vorbau-31-8x35mm.html
Klemmhöhe weiß ich nicht und bestimmt ist das auch nicht der günstigste Preis, aber vielleicht konnte ich Dir helfen.

Grüße, Snorre


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2012)

wat ein hässlicher Tipp

ein Syntace Superforce 45mm hat eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 28mm


----------



## snorre (12. Februar 2012)

von Schönheit war auch nicht die Rede - sondern um ein Problem mit der Klemmhöhe des Vorbaus.
Abgesehen davon - ich möcht ihn (rein optisch) auch nicht an meinem Bike haben


----------



## M8184 (12. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist hier das Problem. Mal werden die Inlays auf der Bremsseite und mal (wie bei mir ) auf der Antriebsseite montiert. Ist ja auch i.O.
> Nur 1,2,3 bekommt dann eine andere Bedeutung. Das Erklärt auch, warum es die ein oder andere Einstellung hier auf den Bildern gibt. Ich denke, dass es die Wenigsten überhaupt wissen, wie ihr Inlay montiert wurde.
> Uphill war steilere Winkel und Tretlager plus 1, richtig?


 

Auf der Italienischen Alutech Seite gibts ein schönes PDF dazu:

http://www.alutech.it/dati/bikespecs/fanes_en_shock.pdf


Da sieht man auch das ihr schon alles richtig erkannt habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ja ne, so wollt ich gar nicht rumpflaumen
> 
> Aber eigentlich isses ja ganz simpel. Du hasts ja oben schon geschrieben
> 
> ...




hat auch keiner als Rumpflaumen verstanden


----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2012)

snorre schrieb:


> von Schönheit war auch nicht die Rede - sondern um ein Problem mit der Klemmhöhe des Vorbaus.
> Abgesehen davon - ich möcht ihn (rein optisch) auch nicht an meinem Bike haben




 danke snorre, den hab ich mir aus der Not auch schon angesehen und es wird wohl der einzige sein der noch passt sind nur noch 25mm Restschaft über (ist nur 35 mm kürzer, ob mir das dann passt ??? ) ......ne neue Gabel würde aber auch passen   und meine Frau behält ihre als Reserve Gabel ............ mist muß ich sie wieder auf 150 mm zurückbauen


----------



## Michael140 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mich auch nicht angepflaumt gefühlt. War zu sehr mit dem magische Dreieck beschäftigt. ;0)


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. Februar 2012)

@ ollo

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem Gabelschaft und ich hatte mir auch diese Spike "geschwulst" ;-) angeschaut. Hab mich dann für ne neue Gabel entschieden, ne Lyrik vom jü, Spitzen Preis und mein Problem war geklärt. 
Der Spike passt optisch gut auf ein DH Bike aber zu nem enduro nicht wirklich, aber naja, ist auch alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Ripgid (12. Februar 2012)

kann mir jemand das Gewicht eines gepulverten Fanes Rahmen nennen? (Größe M, ohne steuersatz, Hinterachse und Dämpfer)


----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> @ ollo
> 
> Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem Gabelschaft und ich hatte mir auch diese Spike "geschwulst" ;-) angeschaut. Hab mich dann für ne neue Gabel entschieden, ne Lyrik vom jü, Spitzen Preis und mein Problem war geklärt.
> Der Spike passt optisch gut auf ein DH Bike aber zu nem enduro nicht wirklich, aber naja, ist auch alles Geschmacksache.




jo, Danke für die "sieht auch in echt häßlich aus " Bestätigung  (ist ja noch nicht mal für ein Enduro Bike sondern für die CC Feile) dann wird es ne neue Gabel


----------



## Michael140 (12. Februar 2012)

Bin mal in der uphill Einstellung durch den Wald. Fährt sich eigentlich richtig gut. Kommt mir nochmal sprungfreudiger und verspielter vor. Passt ja auch wegen des steileren lenkwinkels. Allerdings wirkt es dadurch doch recht gedrungen. Hätte mir fast einen längeren Vorbau gewünscht. Also nix mit geo wechseln und losfahren.


----------



## pjO* (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leude,

gestern ist meine Bestellung an Jürgen für die Fanes raus gegangen und Liefertermin wird ja voraussichtlich Anfang/Mitte Mai sein.

Da ich nun noch ein paar neue Teile zusammenstellen muss, stellt sich für mich die Frage, welche Gurbellänge ich einsetzen sollte.
175 / 170 / 165 mm.

Ich hatte damals bei meinem Nicolai ION mit 175er Gurbelarme das Problem, dass ich schnell mit den Pedalen aufgesetzt habe. Das war manches Mal etwas nervig und auch brenzlig.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr 175mm und komm gut kalr, an muß sich halt ein-zwei Wochen Zit geben, sich dran zu gewöhnen und die Pedalstellung beachten. Rein ergonomisch wäre ich mit 172,5mmm sicher glücklicher, ist aber selten, 170mm gingen aber auch noch.  Flache Pedale bringen auch noch was (superstar, skywalker, Podium etc.). Das Ion hat ähnlich wie die Fanes ein +10mm Tretlager (raltiv zur Nabenachse) zur Orientierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjO* (14. Februar 2012)

Das mit der richtigen Pedalstellung in Kurven und Anliegern passt schon, doch wenn ich in leichter Schräglage kräftig in die Pedale trete war das Problem.
Ich fahre zurzeit Mallet Klickpedale von Crankbrothers und die möchte ich auch gerne weiter fahren. Daher werden flachere Pedale nicht möglich sein.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Februar 2012)

ich fahr ne 170er 
und bild mir ein das ich nicht mehr so oft in den boden hack


----------



## Michael140 (14. Februar 2012)

Ja, solch ein Bodenkontakt hat mir auch schon die Rippen geprellt. Wirklich daran gewöhnen kann ich mich auch nicht. Wenn ich Probleme in den Alpen haben werde, dann kommen auch kürzere kurbelarme rein. Das war auch ein grund warum ich die geoverstellung ausprobiere


----------



## Nasum (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir ne 165er Race Face kurbel dran gebaut und das passt mir sehr gut.Hatte an einem anderen Bike 175er dran und dort auch öfter Kontakt mit dem Boden aber das ist jetzt Geschichte.


----------



## imun (14. Februar 2012)

Hab die 170'er Saint schon liegen. Die kommt dann dran. Werde wohl in ca. 2 Wochen endlich bestellen können. Wenn es soweit ist schreib ich natürlich 
Solange musste ich echt noch nie auf ein Bike warten (sparen)


----------



## old_school (14. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Foto, meine ist die Nr. 26 der Signature-Serie





und wiegt zur Zeit 14,28 kg (ohne Pedale).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mockmaster (14. Februar 2012)

@ pjO

zu deiner Frage zur Kurbellänge:


----------



## mockmaster (14. Februar 2012)

@ pjO

Wenn du nicht unbedingt ein CC-Rennen gewinnen willst, dann entscheide dich für max. 170 mm Kurbellänge. Mit flachen Pedalen gewinnt man auch noch ein paar mm. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich auch für eine Fanes (bzw. ich schwanke noch zwischen Fanes und dem Speci Enduro...)

Kann man bei den neuen Komplettbikes noch die Farbe ändern? In Frage käme (aus Geldgründen, armer Student und so) nur Komplettbike V1. Das gäbe es nur in Schwarz elox. Ich hätte aber gern eins der Custom-Designs dran. Meint ihr, das ist machbar?

Was meint ihr allgemein, (klar, doof im Fanes-Thread zu fragen), Speci oder Fanes? Das Speci konnte ich immerhin schon Probe fahren (Größe L), das Alutech nicht ...

Gruß, Jan


----------



## M8184 (14. Februar 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch für eine Fanes (bzw. ich schwanke noch zwischen Fanes und dem Speci Enduro...)
> 
> ...


 
Wie du schon vermutest wird dir hier so ziemlich jeder zur Fanes raten ;-)

Wegen der Farbe, möglich ist das ganz bestimmt. Aber durch den erhöhten Aufwand hat der Jü da die Preise mittlerweile relativ hoch angsetzt (250 Euro rum meine ich), und dann ist es für dich eben die Frage ob sich das für dich dann lohnt wenn du eh schon knapp bei Kasse bist. Da würde ich das Geld lieber in Anbauteile stecken. Die genauen Preise wirst du allerding nur beim Jü direkt erfaren.

Gruß


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Februar 2012)

250 Euro ist natürlich ne Ansage. Da wird n Stealth-Bomber wieder attraktiver, grade mit der komplett schwarzen Marzocchi.

Kommt hier zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Braunschweig / Harz und hat eine Fanes in L, damit ich mir das Teil wenigstens mal in Natura anschauen und kurz proberollen kann, bevor ich "die Katze im Sack" kaufe?


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> 250 Euro ist natürlich ne Ansage. Da wird n Stealth-Bomber wieder attraktiver, grade mit der komplett schwarzen Marzocchi.
> 
> Kommt hier zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Braunschweig / Harz und hat eine Fanes in L, damit ich mir das Teil wenigstens mal in Natura anschauen und kurz proberollen kann, bevor ich "die Katze im Sack" kaufe?




Moin,

ich komme zwar fast aus der Gegend habe aber nur ein XL ........ zu deiner Farbwahl Frage, geh doch einfach auf die Alutech Shop Seite und Konfiguriere das Fanes mal durch. Durch den neu aufgebauten Shop siehst Du gleich was was kostet ........und Sonderwünsche kosten auch Sondergeld und da zählt immer wieder "Lieber etwas länger Sparen und dann das Rad haben was man wirklich wollte" oder ewig mit dem "hätte ich mal Geduld gehabt und eigentlich sollte es ja anders werden Ärgernis" 

Ich weiß ist schwer, aber Kompromisse sind im Endeffekt Mist


----------



## mockmaster (14. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich komme zwar fast aus der Gegend habe aber nur ein XL ........ zu deiner Farbwahl Frage, geh doch einfach auf die Alutech Shop Seite und Konfiguriere das Fanes mal durch. Durch den neu aufgebauten Shop siehst Du gleich was was kostet ........und Sonderwünsche kosten auch Sondergeld und da zählt immer wieder "Lieber etwas länger Sparen und dann das Rad haben was man wirklich wollte" oder ewig mit dem "hätte ich mal Geduld gehabt und eigentlich sollte es ja anders werden Ärgernis"
> 
> Ich weiß ist schwer, aber Kompromisse sind im Endeffekt Mist



Absolut richtig -


----------



## mockmaster (14. Februar 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch für eine Fanes (bzw. ich schwanke noch zwischen Fanes und dem Speci Enduro...)
> 
> ...



@Jan - klar nimmst du eine Fanes - bin auch ein Speci Enduro in "M" probe gefahren - fährt sich etwas träger - finde ich. Die Rahmen fallen jedoch sehr unterschiedlich aus: der "M"-Rahmen vom Fanes fällt deutlich kleiner aus als der "M" von Speci. Aber einfach auf die Geometriedaten schauen.

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## slash-sash (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab's jedenfalls so gelöst: (Fast) so bestellt, wie ich es haben wollte. Ich würed ja sagen: es hat sich gelohnt. Kann ich aber nicht. Es hapert an den bl... Italienern.
Jü hat nur ne 150er Marzocchi und muß von denen wissen, wie die auf 170mm umgebaut wird. Ansonsten ist es fertig 

Da kommt mir doch eine Idee (Ich fühl mich gerade wie Wicki )
Sag mal, Stefan (LH). du weißt doch bestimmt Bescheid, oder?! Ruf doch mal den Jü an und erklar es ihm.
Geile Idee  Ich muß mich mal wieder selber loben  (zum Valentinstag)


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Februar 2012)

Zur Farbwahl,.. Entweder Design #1 in Schwarz / Nukeproof Gelb mit Nukeproof Anbauteilen (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel), ODER komplett schwarz mit gelbem Nukeproof-Vorbau als Farbtupfer. Könnte mich mit beidem anfreunden. Der Jü hat mir grad eine E-Mail geschickt, dass zu einer Aufpreispauschale von 200 Euro Änderungen in der Konfiguration möglich sind. Dann würd ich gleich den RP23 mit austauschen, durch nen Roco TST ...

ollo: Was heißt denn "fast aus der Gegend"? Das mit dem XL sollte nicht das Problem sein, ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der Kandidaten, die zwischen L und XL liegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> .........
> 
> .......
> Geile Idee  Ich muß mich mal wieder selber loben  (zum Valentinstag)




Solange Du dich nur Lobst und nicht hinter der Küchentür verschwindest ist es OK ..... superslashsaswikiproblemlöser 

hier noch ein Ständchen für dich


----------



## fofiman (14. Februar 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand den BOS Vip'r Dämpfer in der Fanes (ich kann mich immer noch nicht damit anfreunden, dass mein Rad weiblich sein soll ) ausprobiert?

Die Deville 170mm ist im Anmarsch und der Vip'r würde 190g zum Roco sparen...


----------



## Wurzelmann (14. Februar 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch für eine Fanes (bzw. ich schwanke noch zwischen Fanes und dem Speci Enduro...)
> [...]
> ...



Zu diesem Thema habe ich mir auch schon einige Gedanken gemacht. 

Ich fahre das 2011er Speci Enduro und würde heute eine Fanes nehmen (allerdings zum selber Aufbauen): Was das Enduro kann, kann die Fanes nach allem was man liest mindestens genauso gut und dazu ist sie flexibler auf der Dämpferseite (was bei Speci wirklich mühsam ist). Die Ausstattung ist bei Specialized auch eher Basic gemessen am Preis. Trotzdem liebe ich mein Enduro und habe es gerade mit einem Push-Tuning verwöhnt (mal schauen, was es bringt ). 

Von der Geo her sind sich die beiden recht ähnlich. Die Fanes ist ein bisschen kürzer im Oberrohr durch den (minimal) steileren Sitzwinkel (und die längeren Kettenstreben), der wiederum zu noch besserem Klettern beitragen sollte, und da ist das Enduro schon einwandfrei (ohne set-back Stütze mit 170mm Lyrik). Reachangaben habe ich für die Fanes noch keine gesehen, aber die müssten auch etwas unter dem Enduro liegen (max. 1.5cm), da bei fast gleich langem Radstand und gleichem Lenkwinkel die Kettenstreben der Fanes länger sind.  Nur beim Gewicht hat das Enduro vielleicht einen kleinen Vorteil (zumindest der v1 Rahmen war ja auf der stabileren Seite), aber den würde ich nicht zu hoch bewerten.


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Februar 2012)

Das Gewicht ist mir total egal.  Im Moment prügel ich ein mit Reifen 16kg schweres uraltes Speci Rockhopper Fully jeden Berg hoch und das ohne Problem. Ich war erstaunt, als ich letztens ein Bergamont Enduro von nem Kumpel hochhebe und festgestellt hab, dass das (Mit 2,5" Muddy Marry's!) leichter war als meins ...

Wie gesagt, das Gewicht ist echt das geringste Problem.

Zu der Geschichte mit dem Dämpfer muss ich sagen, da hast du definitiv recht, diese eingeschränkte Auswahl am Speci hat mich schon gestört. Noch dazu hätte ich ja wenn das preisgünstige EVO-Modell genommen, wo "nur" X-Fusion Federelemente dran sind. Da bekomm ich bei Alutech schon mehr fürs Geld. Abgesehen davon gefällt mir der Rahmen rein optisch schonmal weitaus mehr UND ich hab kein "Stangenbike".


----------



## tobsinger (14. Februar 2012)

ich verkauf dir mein altes 2008er Speci Enduro für günstig, da kannst Du auch noch jede Gabel und jeden Dämper einbauen. Es musste gehen wegen der Fanes...


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Februar 2012)

Ehm.... Nein. 

Was ist eigentlich diese Marzocchi 55 CR für ne Gabel? Hab mich mit MZ noch gar nicht befasst. Stahl- oder Luft? Taugt die?


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2012)

@Dschiehses: da ich sowohl Alutech wie Specialized sehr mag, habe ich mal eine Fanes mit Wunschfarbe (RAL Custom 149,-) und dem billigsten Dämpfer (Roco WC 179,-) zusammengestellt. Mit der MZ 55CR (449,-) komme ich auf einen Pres von 2176,- Euro.
Wie willst du da preislich in der Nähe des Enduro Evo bleiben ? Das kostet doch nur 2299,- Euro.


----------



## Dschiehses (15. Februar 2012)

Inzwischen gibts die Alutech 2012 Komplettbikes... das gÃ¼nstigste davon kostet 2399â¬ und ist ziemlich gut ausgestattet (SLX, Reverb, 55CR, Formula RX, ...).

Eigentlich sind Ãnderungen an der Ausstattung nicht mÃ¶glich, auf Nachfrage meinte der JÃ¼ aber, fÃ¼r pauschal 200â¬ + den Preis der Ãnderungen ist das machbar. Da ich das Rad nicht in RAW haben mÃ¶chte, und statt des RP23 lieber einen Coil-DÃ¤mpfer (z.B. den Roco TST), muss ich also die 200 â¬ Aufpreis bezahlen, abzÃ¼glich 30â¬, da der DÃ¤mpfer gÃ¼nstiger ist. DafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich das Rad in Wunschfarbe bekommen. Das wÃ¤ren also 2569â¬, im Vergleich dazu wÃ¼rde das Speci EVO mit ner Command Post etwa das gleiche kosten... bei weitaus schlechterer Ausstattung.

Edit: Ich gehe mal davon aus, du meintest *3*176â¬, oder? Ansonsten versteh ich deinen Post nicht....


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte schon 2176,-. Das ist der Preis für einen Fanes Rahmen mit der 55er Gabel und den genannten Optionen (Roco, Wunschfarbe). Ich dachte, du willst dir das Bike selber aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (15. Februar 2012)

Achso... Naja gut, aber selber aufbauen wäre dann alles in allem ja noch weitaus teurer, da mir jegliche Komponenten fehlen (Laufräder, Schaltung, Bremsen, ....). Da nehm ich lieber erstmal ein Komplettbike und tausche dann nach und nach Sachen aus.


----------



## akastylez (15. Februar 2012)

Habe ich auch so vor...dauert aber noch bis es Lieferbar ist.


----------



## Dschiehses (15. Februar 2012)

Das passt mir aber ganz gut, weil mir eh noch Ã¼ber 1000 â¬ fehlen. 

Ich brÃ¼te grad die ganze zeit Ã¼ber das Design ... rein schwarz elox ist vlt. zu langweilig. Grad schwebt mir so im Kopf rum, dass ich das Design #2 nehme, in Schwarz-Grau... Dezent, Understatement, das stell ich mir grad echt ziemlich schick vor... AHHH, diese AuswahlmÃ¶glichkeiten. Schlimm ist das.


----------



## mockmaster (15. Februar 2012)

ollo hat recht:   +++ keine Kompromisse +++

gleich das Bike so bestellen wie man es möchte!
Lieber etwas länger sparen als mit Kompromissen leben zu müssen!

Ein Komplettbike kaufen, bei dem man dann nach und nach die Teile austauscht und die gewünschten montiert ist definitiv die teuerste Methode - es fällt nur nicht so auf, weil man die zu zahlende Summe immer schön stückelt.

Momentane Lieferzeit für ein Komplettbike ist eh erst Ende Mai - falls da nix mehr dazwischen kommt und man sofort bestellt.

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen bzw. bei der Farbauswahl

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Osti (15. Februar 2012)

> *Carbon  Sitzstrebe für Fanes Enduo wiegt 420Gr mit Klarlack, einsparen lassen  sich damit 275Gr zur E.2 Strebe in eloxal und 438Gr zur SignatureSerien  Strebe in Pulverbeschichtung, das ist doch mal eine Ansage!!! In weingen  Tagen bin ich in Asien und bringe hoffentlich die ersten Exemplare zum  testen mit.*



Statement von Jü auf Facebook!


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich guck gerade blöd! Scheiß die Wand an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (15. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich guck gerade blöd! Scheiß die Wand an!



genau DAS habe ich auch gedacht


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2012)

Also wiegt die Signature 420g plus 438g ? 858 g ? Da wird es ja wirklich Zeit für das Carbonteil !


----------



## Dschiehses (15. Februar 2012)

mockmaster schrieb:


> (...)
> Ein Komplettbike kaufen, bei dem man dann nach und nach die Teile austauscht und die gewünschten montiert ist definitiv die teuerste Methode - es fällt nur nicht so auf, weil man die zu zahlende Summe immer schön stückelt.
> 
> Momentane Lieferzeit für ein Komplettbike ist eh erst Ende Mai - falls da nix mehr dazwischen kommt und man sofort bestellt.
> ...


Ja, letztendlich hast du recht. Aber, ich bekomme schneller ein fahrbares Rad zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Austauschen kann ich immer noch, erstmal möchte ich das Rad haben, das ist mir das wichtigste. und einige der Teile (sofern sie nicht als "Ersatzteile" in den Schrank kommen) kann man ja auch noch verkaufen und damit wieder Geld reinholen...


----------



## User85319 (15. Februar 2012)

Fährt jemand von euch ne Stinger als KeFü und hat das Problem, dass die Kette an der Grunfplatte schleift?
Hatte das Problem damals an meinem Helius und möchte es von vorherein ausschließen...
Geplant ist, das Innenlager jeweils noch zusätzlich mit nem 0,7mm Spacer zu versehen. Hat das große Auswirkungen auf die Kettenlinie?


----------



## fofiman (15. Februar 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich mit der Stinger auch trotz abgefeilter KB Schrauben.
Bin jetzt auf C-Guide gewechselt, das funktioniert bislang sehr gut.


----------



## Spacetime (15. Februar 2012)

das bedeutet jetzt, dass der erste Schwung Fanes Komplettbikes, die ab April lieferbar waren, jetzt vergeben ist oder verspätet sich alles auf Mai ?

oh man am liebsten hätte ich mein Bike schon im Januar gehabt als ich es bestellt habe


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Februar 2012)

Dazu wurde nichts gesagt. Alterniativ gibts ja noch was im Lagerverkauf.

Metalfranke, Ich hatte so ein Rollending dran, ging auch ganz gut, dann Selbstbaumit Rolle an der Schwinge, ging auch gut, jetzt Bionicon und ich versteh jeden der keinen Bock hat auf Basteleien und so. Die Bionicon ist nicht wesentlich schlechter, als ne Rolle und spart massiv Gewicht(Selbstau 60g, Stinger ca 80g, Bionicon 18g).


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> Statement von Jü auf Facebook!



 ..... die 13,5 Rücken noch näher


----------



## Michael140 (15. Februar 2012)

275g!!! Juhu, dann lieg ich bei 14,9 kg. Die Dicke muss noch weiter abspecken! Aber 13,5 schaff ich im leben nicht. Glaube aber auch, das ich 5 L Lack auf dem Rahmen habe.


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Februar 2012)

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären warum das Fanes aus dem Lagerverkauf teurer ist, als das reguläre im Shop? 

Ansonsten hätte ich noch zwei Fragen, die sicherlich irgendwo im Thread geklärt wurden, aber die find ich grad nicht mehr: Wie lange ist Garantie/Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen und was hats mit dieser "individuellen Bikepark"-Freigabe auf sich (hab ich hier irgendwo aufgeschnappt)?

Bin grad stark am überlegen mir den Rahmen zu hohlen, nur dass mit der BP-Freigabe verwundert mich noch ein bisschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Februar 2012)

Der Lagerverkauf ist nur das, was gerade auf Lager ist.
kein verramschen...


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Februar 2012)

ca 400 gr zur elox strebe 

ich glaub ich muß mein geld in kohle anlegen 

da komm ich mit rohloff und 66 unter 16kilos


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2012)

Ich will dir ja echt nicht zu nahe treten, denn ich habe auch jahrelang an ihr fest gehalten, aber.............schmeiß die Rohloff raus. Ich meine, jeder soll das fahren, wozu er Lust und Geld  hat, aber ich kann da mit dir fühlen. 
Als ich mich dann (endlich) von der Nabe getrennt habe, muß ich helrich zugeben, hatte ich wieder Freude am fahren, um es mal mit einem Spruch aus der Automobilen Branche zu belegen.
Ich habe nicht mehr das Gefühl, ich werde ausgebremst (hatte ich mit Rohloff auch nicht so richtig, aber der Unterschied war dann schon gewaltig) und mal ehrlich gesagt liegt sie definitiv am ungünstigsten Punkt der Wippe. Es ist ein Masse, die den Hinterbau auf keinen Fall so arbeiten lässt, wie er eigentlich könnte. Nicht umsonst hat Kalle sie über's Tretlager gesetzt und sie hat sich auch nicht umsonst nicht wirklich durchgesetzt im MTB-Bereich.
Keine Frage, das Ding ist richtig geil. Ich habe sie geliebt. Sonst hätte ich sie nicht fast 8 Jahre lang gefahren. Aber der Umstieg auf Kettenschaltung war dann doch irgendwie wie ne Erlösung.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ist kein persönlicher Angriff, sondern eher als Erfahrungswert zu verstehen. Unda aus Fehlern anderer zu lernen ist immer besser, als aus den eigenen, oder?!
In diesem Sinne..........


----------



## ollo (16. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> 275g!!! Juhu, dann lieg ich bei 14,9 kg. Die Dicke muss noch weiter abspecken! Aber 13,5 schaff ich im leben nicht. Glaube aber auch, das ich 5 L Lack auf dem Rahmen habe.




ohne Farbe würde es bei mir Richtung 12 gehen .....aber auch nur 12,99 

Zumindest könnte ich mir eine AM Fanes bei 12, und ..... vorstellen


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Keine Frage, das Ding ist richtig geil. Ich habe sie geliebt. Sonst hätte ich sie nicht fast 8 Jahre lang gefahren. Aber der Umstieg auf Kettenschaltung war dann doch irgendwie wie ne Erlösung.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ist kein persönlicher Angriff, sondern eher als Erfahrungswert zu verstehen. Unda aus Fehlern anderer zu lernen ist immer besser, als aus den eigenen, oder?!
> In diesem Sinne..........




wo wohnst du

ich fahr sie seit fast 10 jahren in diversen fullys
und ich werd  wenn dann auf ein pinion fanes umsteigen 
aber nicht mehr auf kettenschaltung 
das mitr dem mehrgewicht hinten und die folgen sind mir wohl bewußt
mich persönlich nerven kettenschaltungen ungemein

aber so hat jeder seine vorlieben


----------



## User85319 (16. Februar 2012)

Hi, nochmal ich 

Fährt jemand ein Cane Creek Angleset in der Fanes? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein um 1grad flacherer LW dem
Bike gut stehen würde (ohne es bisher gefahren zu sein)...


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. Februar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wo wohnst du
> 
> ich fahr sie seit fast 10 jahren in diversen fullys
> und ich werd  wenn dann auf ein pinion fanes umsteigen
> ...



Es hängt doch sicher davon ab, welche Schwerpunkte beim Fahren setzt. Wenn man bestenfalls kleine Sprünge macht und nicht sonderlich schnell über Wurzel-/Steinfelder runterknallt, dann spielen der ungünstige Schwerpunkt bzw. die hohen ungefederten Massen auch nicht so eine große Rolle. Und wenn man vor 10 Jahren umgestiegen ist, hat man ja auch keine Erfahrung mit einem ordentlich funktionierenden Hinterbau mit top Dämpfer machen können, den man vermissen könnte, oder


----------



## ollo (16. Februar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal ich
> 
> Fährt jemand ein Cane Creek Angleset in der Fanes? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein um 1grad flacherer LW dem
> Bike gut stehen würde (ohne es bisher gefahren zu sein)...




der Sex mit Angelina war auch gut .......Theoretisch gesehen 


Fahr es erst mal


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der Sex mit Angelina war auch gut .......Theoretisch gesehen
> 
> 
> Fahr es erst mal



DU SOLLST NICHT BEGEHREN DEINES NÄCHSTEN WEIB, auch nicht theoretisch 

Abwohl man sicher darüber diskutieren kann, ob Brad einem der Nächste ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. Februar 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> DU SOLLST NICHT BEGEHREN DEINES NÄCHSTEN WEIB, auch nicht theoretisch
> 
> Abwohl man sicher darüber diskutieren kann, ob Brad einem der Nächste ist




wenn er seine Visa oder Amex Karte mitbringt dann ist er mir gerne der Nächste ...... 

Vielleicht hätte ich besser schreiben sollen....... egal wie der Porsche mit 300 PS fährt, es wird gleich zur ersten Probefahrt auf 600 Aufgerüstet ..... so oder so ähnlich im weitesten und übertragenen Sinne


----------



## User85319 (16. Februar 2012)

Theoretisch ja... 

Nur is der ursprünglich angedachte Acros Steuersatz einmal drin, hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr den nochmal auszutauschen.
Naja so wirre Gedanken macht man sich wenn der Rahmen daheim rumliegt und man selber 200km weit entfernt sitzt und studieren muss :*(


----------



## XXXDriver (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern abend mal die verstellbare Kettenstrebe probiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Kette in der kürzesten stellung in manchen Schaltstellungen durchhängt.

 Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob ich die Kette etwas kürzen sollte um damit problemlos zu fahren, nur hätte das dann auswirkungen auf die Kettenspannug in der längsten Stellung der kettenstrebe.


Gruß xxxDriver


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. Februar 2012)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern abend mal die verstellbare Kettenstrebe probiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Kette in der kürzesten stellung in manchen Schaltstellungen durchhängt.
> 
> Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob ich die Kette etwas kürzen sollte um damit problemlos zu fahren, nur hätte das dann auswirkungen auf die Kettenspannug in der längsten Stellung der kettenstrebe.
> 
> ...



Diese Frage beantwortet sich ja fast von selbst 

Wenn Du in der kürzesten Einstellung fahren willst, wirst Du nicht umhinkommen, die Kette zu kürzen. 

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du zwei Kettenblätter fährst. Probier doch mal folgendes aus: 
Hinterrad auf längste von Dir gefahrene Kettenstrebenlänge. Schalte auf das große Kettenblatt und das größte Ritzel. Lass die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und federe den Hinterbau voll ein. Wenn jetzt noch "Luft" in der Kette ist, der Umwerfer also noch nicht ganz waagerecht steht, kannst du noch problemlos Kettenglieder entfernen. Ziehe die Kette einfach mal zusammen und zähle die überflüssigen Glieder. 

Dann gehe auf kürzeste Kettenstrebenlänge und schalte kleinstes Kettenblatt und eines der kleinsten Ritzel. Wieviele Kettenglieder müsstest Du jetzt herausnehmen, damit die Kette nicht mehr durchhängt. Wenn es nicht mehr sind, als die, die Du in Schritt 1 ermittelt hast, kannst Du sie getrost rausnehmen.

Wenn Du mehr herausnehemen müsstest, musst Du einen erträglichen Kompromiss suchen. Es werden sich dann Gänge ergeben, die Du nicht fahren darfst/kannst. Bei drei Kettenblättern wird sich das sicher ohnehin nicht vermeiden lassen. Aber man muss auch nicht jede Kombination fahren können. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man auf dem großen Kettenblatt nicht versehentlich auch auf ein zu großes Ritzel schaltet, sonst ist die Kette, oder der Umwerfer, oder beides ab! Und nicht vergessen genug "Luft" im System zu lassen für das Einfedern des Hinterbaus


----------



## slash-sash (16. Februar 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wo wohnst du
> 
> ich fahr sie seit fast 10 jahren in diversen fullys
> und ich werd  wenn dann auf ein pinion fanes umsteigen
> ...




Erst im TeutoburgerWald und jetzt in Stuttgart Richting Alb. Wieso fragst du?

Um ehrlich zu sein, beneide ich dich ein wenig, wenn du dir wirklich nen Pinion holen solltest. Denn das eigentlich das einzig wahre.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Februar 2012)

damit ich dein haus anbrennen kann weil du schlecht über meine rohloff

 redest;-)

pinion : ich bau erst mal eines auf für einen kunden(ich schraub in einem shop nebenbei)

wobei ich mir auch ein tollwut vorstellen könnte wenn die was richtung enduro
bauen würden
zerode is auch schick aber nur dh
und alfine
aber getriebe zentral das wirds auf jeden bis fall bis ich 50 bin  also noch 2jahre;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2012)

Von Zerode ist ja auch ein Enduro angekündigt.


----------



## Chricky86 (17. Februar 2012)

Hab nochmal ne Frage zu Gabeln:
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der BOS Deville (meine wenigstens einmal schon einen Aufbau mit der Gabel gesehen zu haben)?! Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis gegenüber eine Lyrik? Vom Gewicht her ist die Deville natürlich genial leicht, das allein wär mir aber den Mehrpreis von n paar Hundert Euronen nicht wert. Ist die Performance auch n deutlicher Gewinn?


----------



## ollo (17. Februar 2012)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne Frage zu Gabeln:
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der BOS Deville (meine wenigstens einmal schon einen Aufbau mit der Gabel gesehen zu haben)?! Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis gegenüber eine Lyrik? Vom Gewicht her ist die Deville natürlich genial leicht, das allein wär mir aber den Mehrpreis von n paar Hundert Euronen nicht wert. Ist die Performance auch n deutlicher Gewinn?




da steckt eine drin und ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen, die beste Gabel die ich bisher gefahren bin


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Der Lagerverkauf ist nur das, was gerade auf Lager ist.
> kein verramschen...



Das war mir schon bewusst, hab nur nicht gesehen, dass es die andere Farbvariante war - daher auch die 70e Differenz.



Wer fährt denn von euch das Fanes in XXL und kommt bei welcher Körpergröße wie zurecht? Die 640mm OR kommen mir schon recht lang vor für eine aktive Fahrweise - und ach ja, inwiefern kann man denn noch das Sattelrohr kürzen lassen? Das ist mit 540 (?) auch ziemlich heftig.

Ansonsten, welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr bei 100kg und ruppiger Fahrweise empfehlen? Ich würde ja zum Vivid Air tendieren - hätte noch einen 6 Jahre alten durchgenudelten DHX 3.0 Coil als Ersatz.


----------



## Michael140 (17. Februar 2012)

Hast du eine bos mit TST (war doch TST, oder?)


----------



## ollo (17. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hast du eine bos mit TST (war doch TST, oder?)



immer  mit TRC (so heißt es ) ,ich nutze es als Abfahrhilfe bei sehr langsamen Stücken um ein weg tauchen zu vermeiden bzw. spar ich mir mit dem Hebel umlegen das herumgefummel an der Lowspeeddruckstufe, gehöre nicht zu den Menschen die Berge im Wiegetritt hochfahren, wofür es ja eigentlich gedacht ist das TRC 



@Ketchyp

XL bei 194 cm und ein XXL geht auch, ist dann aber nicht mehr so verspielt. Auf der Fanes sitzt man recht kurz. Wenn ich ein XXL nehmen würde dann eher bei der Allmountain Fanes oder der Crossmountain Variante. Der Vivid Air geht sehr gut ....... eine Coil Dämpfer aber auch, je nach Geschmack 
Sattelrohr geht noch um 2 cm zu Kürzen, das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Februar 2012)

Danke erstmal für deine Auskunft.

Ich bin auch 195cm und mein altes Rad (Kona Stinky) hat ähnliche Geometrieabmaße (OR 601mm, Lenkwinkel ca 1° flacher, Sattelrohr aber halt 12cm kürzer) und gefällt mir Geo-mäßig eigtl recht gut - denk daher auch, dass ich mir ein XL holen werde.

Wegen Dämpfer bin ich halt am schauen zwischen Monarch Plus und Vivid Air - CCDB Air ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer. Beim Monarch Plus habe ich ein Bedenken von meinem Gewicht her..


----------



## Nasum (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir aber ich muss mal kurz Werbung machen. Ich hab noch einen SRAM X0 UMWERFER liegen für die Fanes aufbauer. Ich brauch ihn doch nicht, nagelneu
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/475568/cat/27

Könnte ja sein das einer von euch einen braucht.


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine Auskunft.
> 
> Ich bin auch 195cm und mein altes Rad (Kona Stinky) hat ähnliche Geometrieabmaße (OR 601mm, Lenkwinkel ca 1° flacher, Sattelrohr aber halt 12cm kürzer) und gefällt mir Geo-mäßig eigtl recht gut - denk daher auch, dass ich mir ein XL holen werde.
> 
> Wegen Dämpfer bin ich halt am schauen zwischen Monarch Plus und Vivid Air - CCDB Air ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer. Beim Monarch Plus habe ich ein Bedenken von meinem Gewicht her..





der Monarch Plus wird schon nicht unter Dir Kapitulieren, da habe ich schon Filigranere Dämpfer im Fanes gefahren (by the way der M + ist hier in einem anderen Fanes verbaut) . Der Vivid ist von der Performance und Abstimmbarkeit einfach der bessere der beiden.


----------



## imun (18. Februar 2012)

Ich nochmal
Wenn ich nen Rock Shox Kage einbaue, was für ne Stufe soll ich dann nehmen?  Tune Mid 216x63.5
Oder Tune High?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich nochmal
> Wenn ich nen Rock Shox Kage einbaue, was für ne Stufe soll ich dann nehmen?  Tune Mid 216x63.5
> Oder Tune High?




M in der Druckstufe passt gut zur Fanes, M in der Zugstufe wenn Du mehr als 80 Kg hast. Bei unter 80 kg finde ich eine L Zugstufe sinnvoller, M ist da einfach zu träge (Dämpferlänge hast Du schon die richtige)


----------



## imun (19. Februar 2012)

Tendiere zur 550Â´er Feder. Laut so einem Rechenprogramm kommt was um die 530LBS raus. MÃ¼sste passen bei 110kg komplettem Kampfgewicht, oder?
Dem Huber schreib ich dann nur welchen Rahmen und DÃ¤mpfer ich hab und ob ich 2teilig oder 3teilig (was habt ihr?) haben mÃ¶chte und dann geht alles klar?
Kommt so auf 40â¬ mit allem (Versand, Fett, Buchsen)?


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Tendiere zur 550Â´er Feder. Laut so einem Rechenprogramm kommt was um die 530LBS raus. MÃ¼sste passen bei 110kg komplettem Kampfgewicht, oder?
> Dem Huber schreib ich dann nur welchen Rahmen und DÃ¤mpfer ich hab und ob ich 2teilig oder 3teilig (was habt ihr?) haben mÃ¶chte und dann geht alles klar?
> Kommt so auf 40â¬ mit allem (Versand, Fett, Buchsen)?




hm.... meine letzte Feder die ich hatte war eine 450 bei 5 Kg weniger. Welches Rechenprogramm hast du benutzt? 
Bei Huber brauchst Du nur den DÃ¤mpfer nennen und 22,2 mm Buchsenbreite 2 teilig, was es kostet und was er braucht steht doch hier 
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/ausmessen/


----------



## imun (19. Februar 2012)

Wie das Programm heißt kann ich nicht genau sagen weil ich meist vom Smartphone schreibe und zu faul bin an den Rechner zu gehen. Ich kann da nur das Gewicht von mir, den Dämpferhub und den Federweg angeben. Kein Übersetzungsverhältnis und so. Deshalb vielleicht etwas ungenau. Soll ich lieber ne 500 nehmen, meinst du.


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Wie das Programm heißt kann ich nicht genau sagen weil ich meist vom Smartphone schreibe und zu faul bin an den Rechner zu gehen. Ich kann da nur das Gewicht von mir, den Dämpferhub und den Federweg angeben. Kein Übersetzungsverhältnis und so. Deshalb vielleicht etwas ungenau. Soll ich lieber ne 500 nehmen, meinst du.




das hängt von deinen Vorlieben ab, eher Plüshig oder eher Strammer.....

hier noch mal ein Rechner der Plüschig und DH anbietet 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

da liegt der Wert bei 160 mm und 170 mm Federweg zwischen 499 und 530 bei Plush SAG mit 33% bzw. zwischen 532 und 569 bei 28% DH SAG 

Ich für meinen Teil würde die weichere Feder nehmen die ich noch durch vorspannen ein wenig anpassen kann, als eine zu harte, die ich nur noch verkaufen kann


----------



## imun (19. Februar 2012)

Is halt mehr im Enduroeinsatz. Zwar ab und an im Park und Local Track ohne Big Drops, aber zu weich will ich auch nicht. Werde mir den Dämpfer mit ner 550 bestellen und im Bikemarkt sind ja immer mal Federn für nen Schnäppchenpreis.
Danke mal wieder für die Hilfen.
Wenn es dann soweit ist in vielleicht 2 Wochen dann werden wohl noch mal Fragen kommen beim Aufbau


----------



## imun (20. Februar 2012)

Servus, hab grad was gelesen. Will nur mal von den Fanisten wissen ob es stimmt.
Der Hinterbau sei ziemlich weich, ist das wahr?
Gruß


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Februar 2012)

Was heißt ziemlich weich und wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur? Lesen bringt da nicht viel. 

Wenn ich mir den so im Vergleich mit anderen Enduros so ansehe, ist er irgendwo im Mittelfeld, nicht zu harsch und nicht zu labbrig. Die Lager müssen ordentlich eingestellt sein, sons wirds fies. Bei Steifigkeit ist es nicht so, daß alles maximal Werte haben muß, laut Messung in irgendeinem Bikemagazin war da auch nichts Auffälliges, nur halt, daß der Steuerohrbereich wesentlich steifer als Andere ist und man deswegen halt das Gefühl hat, daß es hintenrum weicher ist. Mit der Carbonstrebe, wird sich auch noch was tun.
Zu der Verbogenen Druckstrebe, wurde schon einiges geschrieben. Es ist halt vorgekommen, als noch keine Serie Ausgeliefert war und im Prototypenstadium, sowie bei einem, der das Kaltaushärten der Limiterd nicht abgewartet hat. Sonst ist hier nichts bekannt. Gut es hängt halt fest, während dann zum Beispiel bei Trek oder Giant, alles Mögliche passiert, ohne negative Beigeschmack, so ist das halt mit der Wahrnehmung...


----------



## ollo (20. Februar 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Servus, hab grad was gelesen. Will nur mal von den Fanisten wissen ob es stimmt.
> Der Hinterbau sei ziemlich weich, ist das wahr?
> Gruß



kommt darauf an wie "weich", weich für wen ist...... ja er Flext und wenn ich mich mit über 100Kg in die Kurve schmeiße weil ich mal wieder nicht richtig fahren kann, macht es auch schon mal ssssst am Hinterreifen (das wird aber demnächst abgestellt, da die Signature Jokes noch ein bisschen enger sind als bei den aktuellen Modellen)

Ich mag den leichten Hinterbauflex,....... die Fanes ist  vorne Bocksteif und Zielsicher in der Fahrspur, Hinten etwas ausgleichend und Fahrsicherheit spendend ....... O Ton meiner Frau als Sie mal wieder mit ihrem vorne und hinten sehr steifen 301 unterwegs war "puh da muß man viel mehr Arbeiten beim Fahren als beim Alutech und ewig geht das HR weg...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Punkt, mit dem abschmierendem Reifen, immerhin gehen wir auch gerne mit dem Luftdruck der Reifen runter für mehr grip und der Reifen hat mal gar keine Steifigkeit.

Steifigkeit ist schnell zu messen und die Leute vergleichen dann halt nach dem Motto je steifer desto besser, aber es besteht gar kein Zusammenhang mit Festigkeit. Stabilität ist daran nicht abzulesen und eine ganz andere Baustelle.




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steifigkeit


----------



## imun (20. Februar 2012)

Oh man, je länger man(n) wartet und liest je mehr Gedanken macht man sich. Bin ja nun schon seit November am Sparen und Grübeln, über diverse andere Bikes gestolpert und wieder zum Alutech zurück. Will halt ein perfektes Bike für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Februar 2012)

Ja Verständlich, aber um das perfekte Bike zu finden gibts keine geeignete Methode , auch eine Probefahrt sagt teils recht wenig aus. Try and error ist teils teurer aber auch effektiver, weil man sich wochenlang mit nem Bike beschäftigt, noch tuned(wieder wechseln wäre teurer) und sich auch ergonomisch und trainings und gewöhnungsbedingt anpaßt, erst wenn es dann nach Monaten immer noch taugt, kann man von einem guten Bike reden, perfekt wird es nie.


----------



## imun (20. Februar 2012)

Vom Kostenfaktor her ist es genauso teuer wie meine 2 Bikes zuvor zusammen. Also m.M.n. hab ich dann schon nen super Bike.
Ich werde am besten nix mehr lesen über Sie und dann nur noch bestellen wenn alles komplett ist


----------



## grosser (20. Februar 2012)

Die Hinterbausteifigkeit wird zur Zeit übertrieben! Je steifer der Hinterbau, desto weniger kann das Hinterrad flexen und seinen Weg durchs Hindernisse suchen. Bei zu hoher Steifigkeit muss das Hinterrad über jedes Hindernis und die Fahrt wird unruhiger!


----------



## Osti (20. Februar 2012)

wobei ich beim Fanes keinen Unterschied zu anderen Enduro-Rahmen "spüren" kann. Fährt sich weder brutal steif noch sonderlich weich. Nen normaler Hinterbau halt. Keine Ahnung wer das Gerücht wieder in Umlauf gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe etwas flex sogar sehr gerne. Nicht nur bei hinterbauten sondern auch bei Gabeln. Zu steif ist auch nicht das wahre. Aber der Unterschied ist sooooo minimal im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen. Bei der E2 hat der Reifen noch nie die Streben berührt. Und ich bin genauso wie Ollo nicht gerade eine zarte Elfe! Da würde ich mir mehr sorgen um die steifigkeit der Laufräder machen.


----------



## imun (21. Februar 2012)

Hab da als Vergleich nur mein ehemals Poison Curare. Und da wird die Madame Fanes schon viel besser sein. Nenn Bocksteifen Hinterbau will ich auch nicht. Dann hab ich wahrscheinlich wieder das schlimmste angenommen.
Gelesen hatte ich das hier:

180mm Rahmen gesucht für Single Crown FR/DH

Aber ist ja auch wegen FR/DH und nicht Enduro wie Madame Fanes. Wird da dann auch so beschrieben.

Passen denn 2.4 Bettys drauf?
Hab noch 2.5 Muddys, aber die werd ich tauschen gegen die Bettys wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Februar 2012)

Ja, ok er sagt aber auch "angeblich".


Ah jetzt ist es wegen dem Lenkwinkel raus, schade, ich hätte ihm ne Probefahrt angeboten, ich kenn den SCM vom sehen.


----------



## imun (21. Februar 2012)

Ich lese da einfach nicht weiter und bleib schön hier


----------



## Michael140 (21. Februar 2012)

Du wirst es nicht bedauern. Ich war gerade mit dem Hund raus. Seit dem ich die fanes habe, fahren wir öfter mit dem Rad. Sogar im Schritttempo macht das fanes Spaß. Wenn sie schnüffelt und .... dann suche ich mir hier ne Bodenwelle und dort eine Wurzel und spiele was rum.


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Februar 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht bedauern. Ich war gerade mit dem Hund raus. Seit dem ich die fanes habe, fahren wir öfter mit dem Rad. Sogar im Schritttempo macht das fanes Spaß. Wenn sie schnüffelt und .... dann suche ich mir hier ne Bodenwelle und dort eine Wurzel und spiele was rum.



Bisher der schönste Fahrbericht zu meinem Babe...


----------



## imun (21. Februar 2012)

Das hat mich jetzt restlos überzeugt, mit meiner Schnutzi ( Labrador 6 Monate) will ich in 2 Monaten anfangen zu biken. Der Schwarzwald beginnt in Luftlinie 500m von mir und die Rheinebene ist auch gut zu beradeln


----------



## Michael140 (21. Februar 2012)

Oh, dann könnte es doch das falsche Bike sein. Mein Shar Pei hat kurze Beinchen....


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs,

hab da mal ne Blöde Frage.
Hat sich wer von euch schonmal die Schrauben an seinem Rahmen genauer angeschaut?
Mein Gedanke bei der Frage ist folgender:
Ich würde an meiner Fanes gerne die serienmäßigen Schrauben gegen schwarze Titan Schrauben austauschen. Habe diesbezüglich aber noch nichts an Informationen über Größe,Länge,Kopfform, Anzahl und Anzugsmoment der verbauten Schrauben gefunden/gelesen. Habe meinen Rahmen noch nicht, von daher kann ich nicht selber nachschauen.
Sind das eigentlich normale 8.8er Schrauben? und aus V2A oder sogar V4A ?

Gibt es irgendwas was gegen mein Vorhaben Spricht?  Außer das es nicht gerade günstig wird? Zugfestigkeit sollte locker reichen bei Titan Schrauben, oder? Sind irgendwelche Sonderformen/Größen verbaut?

Hat wer schon ähnliches umgesetzt? und/oder vlt. sogar eine Schrauben-Liste?

Fragen über Fragen. 

Ansonsten schonmal Danke für Euer Feedback.


----------



## old_school (21. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Meine Fanes, die Nr. 26 aus der Signature Serie, hat der JÜ mit Titanschrauben aufgebaut. Bei Alutech Cycles gibt es Titanschrauben zu kaufen: http://alutech-cycles.com/titanschrauben

Bei Fragen E-mail an den JÜ, der hilft immer!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (21. Februar 2012)

Die Festigkeitsklasse steht auf den Schrauben drauf.


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2012)

old_school schrieb:


> Moin!
> Meine Fanes, die Nr. 26 aus der Signature Serie, hat der JÜ mit Titanschrauben aufgebaut.
> Bei Fragen E-mail an den JÜ, der hilft immer!
> 
> Gruß




pah ....nicht nur Deine auch meine Nr 48 hat Titanschrauben 



 schwarze Titanschrauben wo gibt es die denn


----------



## old_school (21. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> pah ....nicht nur Deine auch meine Nr 48 hat Titanschrauben


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Februar 2012)

@Ollo: Schwarze Titan Schrauben gibt es z.B. bei http://shop.easyelox.de/titanschrauben-schwarz und einigen anderen Anbietern.


Eure Signature Series Fanes haben Titanschrauben? Wie ich euch um diese Baby,s beneide    Bin quasie leider erst vor kurzem auf das Fanes gestoßen, und muss mich somit mit eines von der Stange begnügen. 


Naja, scheint wohl das beste zu sein mal beim Jürgen Nachzufragen ob er bzgl. der verbauten Schrauben helfen kann.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ... schwarze Titanschrauben wo gibt es die denn



Die gibts zum Beispiel bei Easy Elox


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Februar 2012)

Dafür braucht man schon grade5 Titan und viele Schrauben an der Fanes scheinen mir größer als die M6.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (21. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Die Hinterbausteifigkeit wird zur Zeit übertrieben! Je steifer der Hinterbau, desto weniger kann das Hinterrad flexen und seinen Weg durchs Hindernisse suchen. Bei zu hoher Steifigkeit muss das Hinterrad über jedes Hindernis und die Fahrt wird unruhiger!





Sorry aber das ist Werbegeblubber... vorher war Steifigkeit der Seller, dann das Gewicht, weniger Gewicht impliziert meistens eine geringere Steifigkeit und das wird dann wieder als Feature verkauft. 

Seelig sind die Leute die diesen Murks noch glauben.


----------



## Piefke (21. Februar 2012)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Seelig sind die Leute die diesen Murks noch glauben.



Es zingt dich doch keiner!


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> @Ollo: Schwarze Titan Schrauben gibt es z.B. bei http://shop.easyelox.de/titanschrauben-schwarz und einigen anderen Anbietern.
> 
> 
> Eure Signature Series Fanes haben Titanschrauben? Wie ich euch um diese Baby,s beneide    Bin quasie leider erst vor kurzem auf das Fanes gestoßen, und muss mich somit mit eines von der Stange begnügen.
> ...





ah...sehr schön, Silber ist nicht immer so passend wenn der Rest schwarz ist danke euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man schon grade5 Titan und viele Schrauben an der Fanes scheinen mir größer als die M6.



M8er Titan Schrauben mit Grade5 in schwarz sind auch erhältlich, zwar bei anderen Händlern, aber erhältlich.

Ist halt jetzt nur die Frage was so alles in einer Fanes Steckt an Größen.



ollo schrieb:


> ah...sehr schön, Silber ist nicht immer so passend wenn der Rest schwarz ist danke euch beiden



Deswegen kam mir auch die Überlegung, meine Fanes soll so schwarz wie möglich werden. Und da stechen halt silberne Schrauben extremst ins Auge.

Schwarze Titan schrauben mit Grade5 der Größe M8 gibt es z.B. auch hier http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php?f9=27&cPath=105&osCsid=2459398e2c7120c4904b6ef636393e9f.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (21. Februar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es zingt dich doch keiner!



Hae ? Zu was ?  


Ich präsiziere Mal lieber bevor mir die Fanisten noch böse sind. Mein Beitrag war net auf das Fanes bezogen. Bei einem Enduro finde ich die Hinterbausteifigkeit auch nicht als so wichtig. Bei einem CC.MA.AM-Fully sehe ich das schon ein wenig anders.


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Februar 2012)

Du brauchst nicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Angst vor den "Fanisten" haben. Grosser hat ,glaub ich, gar keine und hats auch nicht auf die Fanes bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein. 

So ganz verstehe ich es aber nicht, warum man vom Marketing hype Steifigkeit, gleich wieder die Gegenbewegung als Marketing verschreit. Bis es nicht übertrieben wird, durch zu geringe Steifigkeit oder übertriebene Konstruktionen, sondern einfach nur in einem normalen Bereich unterwegs ist, kann man es schlicht mal als vernünftigen Weg sehen.


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2012)

auf ein Enduro bezog sich auch die ganze Hinterbau Flex Diskussion  

wobei sich mir auch nicht der Sinn erschließt warum CC, XC oder AM Hinterbauten steifer sein müßen als die eines ED ....... vielleicht auch nur Werbegeblubber derer die Ihre Bocksteifen, Vortriebsoptimierten und Strömungsgeschapten Bikes denen Verkaufen wollen, denen sogar 0mm Federweg schon zu viel sind 


Ich steh auf Erdbeereis und mein Kumpel auf Pistazie und jedem schmeckt seine Sorte besser als die des anderen ...... wer von uns beiden ist jetzt der Fanatiker


----------



## tobsinger (21. Februar 2012)

alles was dämpfer und wippe hält sind M8 DIN7984 (niedriger Kopf). Die Längen kannst Du Dir ja selber ausmessen, hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf.
 Hab meine ausgetauscht weil der innensechskant ausgeleiert war nach 2x rein und raus. (allerdings nicht in titan ) hab die schrauben sogar gewogen und bin zu dem schluss gekommen dass das verhältniss weit über ein 1EUR/gr. ist.


----------



## grosser (21. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Ich steh auf Erdbeereis und mein Kumpel auf Pistazie und jedem schmeckt seine Sorte besser als die des anderen ...... wer von uns beiden ist jetzt der Fanatiker



Derjenige der den Anderen von seinem Geschmack überzeugen will, unter Umständen auch mit Gewalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (21. Februar 2012)

Die Frage nach den Drehmomenten für Schrauben, Lager .... würde mich auch mal
Interessieren.


----------



## ollo (22. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Derjenige der den Anderen von seinem Geschmack überzeugen will, unter Umständen auch mit Gewalt!




wie gut das jeder friedlich sein Eis geschlabbert hat, ....... ein tolerantes in sich ruhendes Anti-Fanatisches Eisgelage ....... geht auch beim Radfahren dieses "wat dem enen sen Uhl ist dem anderen sin Nachtigall"


@Michael,

sollte auf der letzten Seite der Bedienungsanleitung stehen

da haste sie noch mal


----------



## slash-sash (22. Februar 2012)

Vorne steif (ein Schelm, wer jetzt böses denkt ) und hinten ein wenigFflex. Wenn die beiden Sachen in einem guten Verhältnis stehen; Perfekt. Und jetzt kommt die Sache mit dem Eis. Der eine mage Deutlich mehr Steifigkeit vorne, als hinten, der Andere liebt es, wenn beides nahezu die gleichen Werte aufweist.
Sorry, aber die beiden Bike-Bravos drehen sich doch eh wie das Fänchen im Wind. Und wenn der Hersteller mit dem roten "S" eine vernünftige Erklärung für eine "neue" Errungenschaft herausgibt, sind die Redakteure doch sofort bei Stelle und finden es super. Ähnlich einer Bibel.
Sorry, aber wer für die Zeitungen noch Geld ausgibt, ist selber Schuld.
Es geht doch nichts über Probe fahren.

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Erdbeer-Eis ist doch mal echt ekelig, oder?! 
Sorry, aber der mußte jetzt mal sein.


----------



## Michael140 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke Ollo! Leider wurde das Fanes wärend unseres Umzuges geliefert.... Da kommt so ein Stück Papier schon mal unter die Räder.  Mir war aber so als hätte ich die Angaben schon mal gelesen


----------



## imun (22. Februar 2012)

Erdbeereis ist wirklich ecklig 
Hab dann ne Totem 1 1/8 durchg. und nen Kage und 135x10 Hinterbau. Meinst du sowas von gutem Verhältnis zueinander?


----------



## ollo (22. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Erdbeer-Eis ist doch mal echt ekelig, oder?!
> Sorry, aber der mußte jetzt mal sein.



Quatsch...... Aftereight Eis is Ekelig :kotz:


----------



## M8184 (22. Februar 2012)

Für die Nichtfacebooker mal wieder ein FB Statement vom Jü:





http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#*Alutech Cycles Germany
*

* in dem neuen freeride mag gibt es ein alutech fanes feuerwerk...ihr dürft gespannt sein*


----------



## imun (22. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich auch schon gespannt


----------



## Osti (22. Februar 2012)

tippe auf Pinion Test?


----------



## Michael140 (22. Februar 2012)

Oder AM..... Obwohl AM in der Freeride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Februar 2012)

ich tippe auf Fanes normal vs. Fanes-Pinion und das Ergebniss des Langzeittests, vor einem Jahr hat der Herr Schleker zu den ersten Limited Käufern gehört.


----------



## Piefke (22. Februar 2012)

Vorstellung Fanes FR

man wird ja mal träumen dürfen


----------



## grosser (22. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Quatsch...... Aftereight Eis is Ekelig :kotz:



schei.....egal. das beste Eis gibt es in Arco an der Kirche!
http://www.qype.it/place/1486365-Gelato-mio-Arco


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (22. Februar 2012)

@grosser
Jawoll, das ist das beste Eis der Welt. 

In genau 84 Tagen werd ich wieder genau da sitzen. Auf der kleinen Bank gegenüber vom Eingang :-D


----------



## Michael140 (22. Februar 2012)

Kann es sein, dass wir hier alle an winterdepression leiden?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (22. Februar 2012)

Durchaus möglich ;-)
Werd mich gleich mal etwas ablenken gehen. 
Im Keller an der Fanes Schrauben. Sollte sie endlich mal fertig machen


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Februar 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Sollte sie endlich mal fertig machen


Du sollst die Fanes aufbauen ,und nicht fertig machen


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Februar 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Im Keller an der Fanes Schrauben. Sollte sie endlich mal fertig machen






Sch**** Ja!
Hab gerade in deinem Album die Wippe gesehen, Hammer! Mach hin!


----------



## ollo (22. Februar 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> schei.....egal. das beste Eis gibt es in Arco an der Kirche!
> http://www.qype.it/place/1486365-Gelato-mio-Arco




wo du recht hast hast Du recht und in ein paar Monden werde ich da auch wieder sitzen  ........ Mist sind noch über 100 Tage bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (22. Februar 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> @grosser
> Jawoll, das ist das beste Eis der Welt.
> 
> In genau 84 Tagen werd ich wieder genau da sitzen. Auf der kleinen Bank gegenüber vom Eingang :-D



Ähm, ich in 86 Tagen, aber mit dem Rennrad! duck und weg


----------



## lhampe (22. Februar 2012)

Gardasee als Bikemekka wird völlig überschätzt


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (22. Februar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Gardasee als Bikemekka wird völlig überschätzt



Niemand redet von Bikemekka, nur von gutem Eis ;-)


----------



## lhampe (22. Februar 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Niemand redet von Bikemekka, nur von gutem Eis ;-)



das ist was anderes. Aperol Spritz schmeckt da auch besser...


----------



## goshawk (23. Februar 2012)

gibbet es ein fanes in unterfranken bei  roden (marktheidenfeld) ?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Februar 2012)

morgen 
ich bin in unterfranken 
allerdings schweinfurt 
übers land sinds ca 55km

fanes gr.M   sitzrohr S

allerdings mit rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (23. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe hier bei ganz vielen am Fanes Lenker mit ordentlichem Rise. Ist die Front des Fanes so tief, dass das sein muß? Von den Werten her sieht mir das nicht so aus.
Ich hoffe, dass Jü mir genug Gabelschaftlänge lässt, damit ich einen Lowriser fahren kann.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Februar 2012)

Ist geschmacksabhängig, ich bin mit nem SSC und reverse Lenker gestartet, hab dann etwas mit Spacern rumgespielt und hab dann irgendwann den Schaft eingekürzt.
bin dann hier gelandet, Spilt second Vorbau 0° ohne Spacer und ein Answer Pro taper mit 12,5mm rise.








> Ist die Front des Fanes so tief, dass das sein muß?



Die Front ist so tief wie möglich, wenn man die Steuerorhrlänge +3mm Steuersatz rechnet. Es ist halt einfacher, den Lenker zu erhöhen, tiefer geht nicht, solange es keinen negativ rise gibt.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Jü mir genug Gabelschaftlänge lässt, damit ich einen Lowriser fahren kann.



 damit du spacer unter den vorbau bekommst ?

lieber keine spacer und mehr rise als flatbar mit spacer
find ich  schönner

aber ich bin ja retro mit meinen 48 
und fahr auch keine 31.8 lenker


----------



## Piefke (23. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre meinen Lenker auch recht hoch:
30 mm Rise
8 mm Spacer
65er Vorbau mit 6°

Der Spacer kommt evtl. noch weg oder wird schmaler, muss dass erst noch richtig testen, hab die 55 erst seit Herbst drin.


----------



## psycho82 (23. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier bei ganz vielen am Fanes Lenker mit ordentlichem Rise. Ist die Front des Fanes so tief, dass das sein muß? Von den Werten her sieht mir das nicht so aus.
> Ich hoffe, dass Jü mir genug Gabelschaftlänge lässt, damit ich einen Lowriser fahren kann.



Wieviel Spacer und welcher Lenker ist reine Geschmackssache!
Habe mir meine Totem vom Jue mit ungekuerzten Schaft ausliefern lassen, damit ich mit den Spacern varieren kann.
Fahre einen 50mm 0° Vorbau mit 78,5 cm Lenker mit 1,8cm rise.
Bei den Spacern wird es final irgenwas zwischen 2 bis 3 cm liegen, aber hier wird noch experimentiert, bis der Gabelschaft abschliessend gekuerzt wird.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Piefke (23. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Bei den Spacern wird es final irgenwas zwischen 2 bis 3 cm liegen,



2 - 3 cm find ich schon ziemlich viel, sieht auch nicht so schön aus m.M. nach, oder meinst du mm?


----------



## slash-sash (23. Februar 2012)

Siehst du, da scheiden sich die Geister. 
Ich fahre lieber einen Lowriser mit einem Spacer. So lange du die Spacer von Syntace nimmst, hat das ganze auch optisch etwas vernünftiges. Die normalen Spacer würde ich mir auch nicht mehr unter einen Vorbau machen. Hässlicher geht's nämlich wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## Piefke (23. Februar 2012)

Spacer ist (fast) gleich Spacer, für mich zumindest.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Siehst du, da scheiden sich die Geister.
> Ich fahre lieber einen Lowriser mit einem Spacer. So lange du die Spacer von Syntace nimmst, hat das ganze auch optisch etwas vernünftiges. Die normalen Spacer würde ich mir auch nicht mehr unter einen Vorbau machen. Hässlicher geht's nämlich wirklich nicht mehr.



Hässlicher als von Syntace gehts wohl kaum mehr !


----------



## psycho82 (23. Februar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> 2 - 3 cm find ich schon ziemlich viel, sieht auch nicht so schön aus m.M. nach, oder meinst du mm?



Sind cm aber und das Fahrgefuehl gehr hier klar vor Optik
- zumindest gibt es von Hope 2cm Spacer aus einem Stueck.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Februar 2012)

Klar geht Fahrgefühl vor Optik, aber bevor ich 2 cm Spacer nehm, würd ich mehr Rise bevorzugen - wie schon mal gesagt, persönliche Meinung.
Die Fanes ist schon ziemlich tief vorn, an der Wildsau fahre ich mit 66:
null Spacer
0° Vorbau
1/2" Rise - nur mal zum Vergleich


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Februar 2012)

*Rahmendesign aus Leidenschaft: Fanes-Konstrukteur Stefan Stark im IBC-Interview*


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Gardasee als Bikemekka wird völlig überschätzt



Er hat JEHOVA gesagt  

So verschieden sind die Geschmäcker, für mich ist der See einer der besten Orte auf unserem Erdball...

Ist sonst noch jemand zum Garda Bikefestival unten?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin leider erst ne Woche später da.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Februar 2012)

Iiich 
Aber ich muß mich meinem Vorredner anschließen. Gardasee wird definitiv überbewertet. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich zwischen 5-10 Spots alleine in Europa finde, die deutlich besser sind, als der Gardasee; zum Biken.
Nehme ich das Gesammtflair, ist er schon recht weit oben. Die italienische Lebensart hat schon was. Und zum Fest unten zu sein, ist auch immer ganz nett. Wobei ich dann echt froh bin, wenn alle weg sind und man die Trails wieder für sich alleine hat.


----------



## tobsinger (24. Februar 2012)

ich bin auch da. macht der jü da ne geführte tour oder sowas ähnliches oder habe ich das falsch in errinnerung?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2012)

Es ist ja noch ne Ecke hin, aber kurz vorher können wir ja mal gucken ob man nicht ein paar leute zu einer gemeinsamen Pizza oder einer gemeinsamen Runde findet. Dann evtl. aber besser in einem anderen Thread. Lese hier auch nur mit und fahre ein "Fremdfabrikat" 

Mir gefällt auch besonders das Gesamtflair am See. Denke das er als Bikerevier so polarisiert liegt vor allem daran das es dort fast nur Geröll gibt und wer das nicht mag, mag auch den Gardasee als Bikerevier natürlich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## ollo (24. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Iiich
> ............ Die italienische Lebensart hat schon was. Und zum Fest unten zu sein, ist auch immer ganz nett. Wobei ich dann echt froh bin, wenn alle weg sind und man die Trails wieder für sich alleine hat.




und das eigene Rad auch noch da ist  

hm... wenn ich da an die Pizza Tonno denke in Riva


----------



## Osti (24. Februar 2012)

der Winter ist echt ne blöde Zeit, man kommt nur auf dumme Gedanken, was man am Radl noch so alles optimieren könnte

ich habe primär versucht das Fanes leichter zu bekommen, ohne allzu große Funktionseinbußen. Daher leichtere Reifen, die schweren V2 gegen die neuen XT Trail getauscht und die Totem gegen die Deville. Wenn dann noch die Carbonstreben eintreffen 
ach, und ne c.guide kommt auch noch. Werde ich dann doch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (24. Februar 2012)

und bei welchem gewicht bist Du jetzt?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Fanes !


----------



## Osti (24. Februar 2012)

laut Excel-Tabelle, der ich selbst nicht vertraue, 13,8kg  realistisch sind wohl eher 14,1-14,3kg, muss die Tage mal in den Bike-Shop an die Waage hängen


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn du alle Teile so gewogen hast, wie sie dann montiert wurden, sollte deine Tabelle ziemlich gut passen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab dann auch mal was Neues....






Länge läuft....


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Februar 2012)

Yummie!! In weiß auch sehr schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Februar 2012)

Genau. Wir brauchen hier mehr lebensbejahende Farben. Sonst denkt man noch die Fanesgruppe liegt in Mordor und nicht in Südtirol. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## sap (25. Februar 2012)

schwarz is auch lebensbejahend...irgendwie 
bekomm ich hier auch umwerfer-empfehlungen? shimano xt e-type oder ein x9? bei den umwerfern sind shimano und sram ja kompatibel, was die trigger betrifft, oder? habe 3x trigger vorne, ist aber nur 2x geplant.


----------



## Michael140 (25. Februar 2012)

Mein xt macht einen super Job! Ist auch günstiger als sram glaube ich


----------



## Michael140 (25. Februar 2012)

Und ja, umwerfer sind kompatibel


----------



## sap (25. Februar 2012)

XT Umwerfer FD-M786 Direct Mount oder XT Umwerfer FD-M785 E-Typ?
Die E-Type passen, nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe. Der Direct Mount Standard von Shimano sieht irgendwie anders aus als der von SRAM...


----------



## Michael140 (25. Februar 2012)

E-Type M785 ist der richtige.


----------



## sap (25. Februar 2012)

alles klar, danke


----------



## Michael140 (25. Februar 2012)

Immer gerne!


----------



## fofiman (25. Februar 2012)

wenn Du nur 2-fach vorne fahren willst gibt es auch einen SLX Umwerfer der sehr gut funktioniert: FD-M665 E-type


----------



## imun (25. Februar 2012)

Der SLX 660  kostet aber 1.50â¬ mehr als der XT, beide E Type


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (25. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, aber die 665 ist nur für 2-fach.
Das schaltet schon ganz schön und lässt sich besser einstellen als ein 3-fach Umwerfer.


----------



## Nasum (26. Februar 2012)

So nun endlich fertig und eine kleine Ausfahrt  gemacht. Es fährt sich Super, es sieht so geil aus in Raw und ich bin überglücklich.Ich werd jetzt nocht den kurzen Radstand einstellen und dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Februar 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus... Ich Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Februar 2012)

Ein schöner und sinnvoller Aufbau, es sieht so gut aus, daß du dir wohl leider ein Corbondruckstrebenverbot eingehandelt hast


----------



## Nasum (26. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt wohl


----------



## Dschiehses (26. Februar 2012)

@Nasum: Welche Größe ist das, zufällig ein L? Ich suche nach wie vor relativ verzweifelt ne Probefahrmöglichkeit, und Halberstadt ist ja zumindest in der mittelbaren Nähe von Braunschweig ...


----------



## Nasum (26. Februar 2012)

Das ist Größe M mit S Sitzrohr. Ich bin so ca. 1,74m. Zufällig arbeite ich in Wolfenbüttel bei Jägermeister und falls da irgendwie doch interesse besteht könnte man sich ja in WF treffen.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Februar 2012)

Eines der schönsten Fanes bisher


----------



## sap (26. Februar 2012)

(nix)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (26. Februar 2012)

sehr schönes Teil, aber wie bekommst du bei einem S-Sitzrohr die Sattelstütze soweit rein?


----------



## Nasum (26. Februar 2012)

Die Sattelstütze ist ein wenig gekürzt, frag mich jetzt nicht wieviel. Ich brauche nicht so viel Spielraum mit der Sattelstange, bin recht klein(ca. 174cm) und wenn wirklich mal eine Auffahrt kommt dann mach ich die noch ein Stück raus und dann passt das zumindest ist noch genug Stütze im Rahmen das es nicht gefährlich wird. 

Edit:Hab gerade in meinen Bestellungen nachgeschaut. Es ist eine 367er Thomson Stütze und ich hab sie ein wenig gekürzt. Weiter geht sie auch gar nicht rein, da bräuchte ich einen Hammer.


----------



## sap (26. Februar 2012)

Das wirft die Frage auf: Wie weit ist das Sattelrohr bei der Fanes denn ausgerieben? Wie weit bekommt man da die Stütze rein? Der Wert von einem XL Rahmen würde mich da am ehesten interessieren


----------



## Osti (26. Februar 2012)

danke, ich sehe gerade, so viel weiter drin als meine Stütze ist deine auch nicht. Habe meine auch schon ziemlich genau gekürzt, hätte sie bei ganz steilen Sachen halt manchmal gerne noch ein Stück weiter versenkt...


----------



## Nasum (26. Februar 2012)

Ich muss auch erstmal testen wie es an sehr steilen Stücken ist, evtl. geht noch ein cm. aber ich werde es sehen.


----------



## DocB (26. Februar 2012)

Wenn das mal nicht das neue All Mountain mit Pinion ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (26. Februar 2012)

@ Nasum 
Sehr schöne Fanes

@ all

Auf dem Bild von Nasum (siehe unten) ist die Bremsleitung durch das Dreieck am Steuerrohr velegt - dies gefällt mir wirklich gut, da eine sehr aufgeräumte Optik entsteht.
Bei meiner Fanes ist die Leitung zur Zeit vor dem Dreieck langeführt, da ich irgendwie bedenken hatte, die Leitung durch das Dreieck zu führen (Kanten und Biegung).

Hab ich mir hier wieder mal zuviel Gedanken gamcht? 
Gibt es irgendeinen Kritikpunkt, wenn man die Bremsleitung doch durch das Dreieck führt?

Falls nicht, würde ich dies wohl nochmal angehen. 

Gruß

Benny  



Nasum schrieb:


>


----------



## ollo (26. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @ Nasum
> Sehr schöne Fanes
> 
> @ all
> ...




@ Nasum

ein wirklich sehr schöner Aufbau  , viel Spaß und lass es mal richtig Krachen. Wenn Die Stütze nicht weit genug rein geht, eine nehme die im Durchmesser kleiner ist (27,2 mm lässt sich 370 mm versenken bei einem gekürzten S Rohr bei Normal S dann 390 mm ) 



@psycho82

Du kannst die Leitung dort Bedenkenlos verlegen und um Eventualitäten entgegen zu wirken (speziell auch bei gepulverten Rahmen) einfach ein Stück Transparente Schutzfolie von Innen und um die Kante Kleben


----------



## psycho82 (26. Februar 2012)

@ ollo 

Danke, dann mach ich mich mal ans Werk, denke Bremse muss danach auch neu entlüftet werden.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (26. Februar 2012)

Da meine M4 demnächst eh fällig ist für DOT wechseln, werd ich das auch gleich mit erledigen.


----------



## Ketchyp (26. Februar 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Das ist Größe M mit S Sitzrohr.



Langsam muss ich mal selber bei Alutech anrufen, ich dachte Sonderwünsche (bis auf Sattelrohr kürzen) sind nicht mehr möglich?


----------



## ollo (26. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @ ollo
> 
> Danke, dann mach ich mich mal ans Werk, denke Bremse muss danach auch neu entlüftet werden.
> 
> ...




nicht unbedingt, wenn du nicht zu viel an der Leitung "rüttelst" sollte es auch ohne gehen. ..... ist dann ja immer noch ein Halb geschlossenes System, wenn Du die Leitung abschraubst.


----------



## ollo (26. Februar 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Langsam muss ich mal selber bei Alutech anrufen, ich dachte Sonderwünsche (bis auf Sattelrohr kürzen) sind nicht mehr möglich?



wenn du ein M Sitzrohr um 2 cm Kürzt hast du bis auf 1 cm unterschied ein S Sitzrohr


----------



## Osti (26. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt, wenn du nicht zu viel an der Leitung "rüttelst" sollte es auch ohne gehen. ..... ist dann ja immer noch ein Halb geschlossenes System, wenn Du die Leitung abschraubst.



jepp, Shimano hat in seiner Anleitung einen praktischen "Trick", der sehr gut funktioniert. 

die Kolben vorm Kürzen halb rauspumpen, dann Leitung am Hebel demontieren und wieder montieren. Sollte nun ein kleines Luftbläschen in der Leitung sein, wird dieses durch Zurückdrücken der Beläge in den Ausgleichsbehälter befördert.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Februar 2012)

Heute die erste Runde bei halbwegs griffigem Boden gefahren. Schnell auf Wurzeln, langsam, steil und rutschig, offene Kurven auf Waldboden. Einfach nur geil zu fahren das Fanes. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## downhillsau (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

@nasum: sieht sehr geil aus.Da meins auch in raw und schwarz da stehen wird,wird die Vorfreude um so größer. Nur der feine Herr will ja unbedingt nen Pinion habe...heißt also bis April warten.Ach man...

Als ich so neben deinem schicken Fanes den Hintergrund sah,kam mir das irgendwie bekannt vor. Da habe ich gesehen,daß du in HBS wohnst.Schau mal hier vorbei,vielleicht hast du ja mal Lust,mitzukommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311&page=18 

Der Hasifisch als "guide" kennt sich da bestens aus und Ollo und seine Frau wollen doch sicher auch mal wieder in den Harz kommen oder?Ich sag nur 3.Oktober...

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (26. Februar 2012)

hallo leutz,

bitte um probefahrgelegenheit im raum süddeutschland bzw. raum bodensee. fanes in M und L wollte ich probefahren (wenn möglich)...vielen dank

gerne pm



danke goshawk


----------



## psycho82 (26. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt, wenn du nicht zu viel an der Leitung "rüttelst" sollte es auch ohne gehen. ..... ist dann ja immer noch ein Halb geschlossenes System, wenn Du die Leitung abschraubst.



Danke, so wird es probiert!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## tobsinger (26. Februar 2012)

ehrlich gesagt finde ich die verlegung durch's dreieck besser und sicherer für die leitung da die kabelkralle zur befestigung so nah am dreieck liegt, dass die leitung, vor dem dreick verlegt, sehr unschön geknickt wird und ständig an der aussenkante des dreicks scheuert, jedenfalls ist das bei mir so.

meiner meinung gehört die befestigungsschraube ca 2cm nach unten versetzt.

ich habe übrigens meine the one auch ans fanes geschraubt und den schlauch gekürzt ohne nachträglich entlüften zu müssen. funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Der Hasifisch als "guide" kennt sich da bestens aus und Ollo und seine Frau wollen doch sicher auch mal wieder in den Harz kommen oder?Ich sag nur 3.Oktober...
> 
> Schönen Sonntag



es dauerte erst einen Moment aber jetzt ist es wieder aufm Schirm  der Herr Arschi  ....... ja wird wieder Zeit mal im Harz zu fahren und zum Pfingstwochenende haben wir da auch schon was am köcheln .....gib es die Pinion in M oder doch in L bei Dir ??


----------



## downhillsau (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Ollo,
nach dem Vergleich mit deinem und Jü´s Bike hatte ich mich ja erst für die goldene Mitte (L) entschieden. Doch nachdem ich mitm Jü ne ganze Weile telefoniert habe, nehme ich nun doch ne M (bin 1,73 cm). Dies bestätigt ja auch die einheitliche Meinung hier im Forum.
Wegen Pfingsten können wir kurz vorher nochmal quatschen. Ich würde mich gern anschließen.

Bis dann


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hey Ollo,
> nach dem Vergleich mit deinem und Jü´s Bike hatte ich mich ja erst für die goldene Mitte (L) entschieden. Doch nachdem ich mitm Jü ne ganze Weile telefoniert habe, nehme ich nun doch ne M (bin 1,73 cm). Dies bestätigt ja auch die einheitliche Meinung hier im Forum.
> Wegen Pfingsten können wir kurz vorher nochmal quatschen. Ich würde mich gern anschließen.
> 
> Bis dann



 ja der Jü, wenn wir ihn nicht hätten   ....... Du brauchst ja eh eher ein Rad zum Spielen  und da passt M wirklich besser 

wäre klasse wenn Du mit dabei bist, ich geb Dir noch mal genauere Infos wegen Pfingsten, warte da selber noch auf das wann und wo


----------



## thegood (27. Februar 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> hallo leutz,
> 
> bitte um probefahrgelegenheit im raum süddeutschland bzw. raum bodensee. fanes in M und L wollte ich probefahren (wenn möglich)...vielen dank
> 
> ...



kannst gerne mein L mit verkürztem Sitzrohr probe fahren, aber erst zum Semersterbeginn.
Mein Fanes bekommt jetzt erst mal La Palma / La Gomera oder Finale Ligure zu sehen .


----------



## goshawk (28. Februar 2012)

thegood schrieb:


> kannst gerne mein L mit verkürztem Sitzrohr probe fahren, aber erst zum Semersterbeginn.
> Mein Fanes bekommt jetzt erst mal La Palma / La Gomera oder Finale Ligure zu sehen .



hast ne pm...

goshawk


----------



## bastelfreak (28. Februar 2012)

Hier für eure Fanese (?) der 3-Fach SLX Umwerfer für einen 10er:
SLX 3 Fach E-Type bei Rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. Februar 2012)

die 14 Kg Marke der "Grauen Enduro Maus" ist geknackt und es geht weiter Richtung 13,4 Kg  ............ ach ja.... Winterzeit, funktionierender Internet Anschluss, Blow Out der Shops und der Bestellbutton immer größer wie der Lockout Button ............. und Morgen geht es zur Suppenküche am Bahnhof ...... ich habe so einen Hunger 

mal ein kleines Teile Potpourri ....... auszugsweise und Teil 1 von ??


----------



## Michael140 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Bikes so leicht sind. Meine 15 vor dem Komma scheint festgenagelt. Hat der jü meins mit Blei ausgegossen?


----------



## imun (28. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht stimmt deine Waage nicht, Micha 

Und ollo,


----------



## Michael140 (29. Februar 2012)

Oh doch, die stimmt. Ist eine geeichte Laborwaage. Hab eben den carbonlenker montiert. Wieder 80g weniger. Macht 15,12kg


----------



## imun (29. Februar 2012)

Es wird doch


----------



## Michael140 (29. Februar 2012)

Spinner ;0)! Aber danke!!! Mehr Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (29. Februar 2012)

@Ollo
Gibts irgendwo eine Partlist von deinem grauen Schlachross? Bekomme die 15 vor dem Komma auch nicht weg. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der Variostütze und der bleiernen Durolux :-(


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

@Ripgid
Partliste folgt demnächst, wenn wirklich alles an Teilen da ist.

Der Unterschied zu Deiner Duro und meiner BOS sind schon gute 500g (wenn ich das Duro Gewicht noch in Richtig im Kopf habe) und zur Sattelstütze auch so um die 200g


@Michael

der Erstaufbau lag auch bei 15,3/ 15,7 (und auch schon bei knapp 17 Kg) und der Alternativ Aufbau wird bei 13,4 enden. Den Bärenanteil hat der neue Laufradsatz ausgemacht mit über 800g...... damit ist es dann aber auch kein Enduro mehr. Um dann wieder ein Enduro zu werden müßen  nur 3 Teile getauscht werden


----------



## tobsinger (29. Februar 2012)

13,4 kg mit Lack und der verstärkten Signature Druckstrebe? Da musst Du aber irgendwo so Abstriche machen bei Gewicht und Stabilität dass es dann für mich fast keinen Sinn mehr macht?

Meine Fanes kommt mit Reverb komplett x9, elox, und hope/flow LRS, Lyrik Solo air auf 14,7 ich weiss nicht wo ich da viel sparen kann.


----------



## FloriLori (29. Februar 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> der Winter ist echt ne blöde Zeit, man kommt nur auf dumme Gedanken, was man am Radl noch so alles optimieren könnte
> 
> ich habe primär versucht das Fanes leichter zu bekommen, ohne allzu große Funktionseinbußen. Daher leichtere Reifen, die schweren V2 gegen die neuen XT Trail getauscht und die Totem gegen die Deville. Wenn dann noch die Carbonstreben eintreffen
> ach, und ne c.guide kommt auch noch. Werde ich dann doch mal ausprobieren.
> ...


Kannst du was zur XT im Vergleich zur V2 sagen. Ich überlege mir auch welche der Bremse ich will. gerne per pn


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> 13,4 kg mit Lack und der verstärkten Signature Druckstrebe? Da musst Du aber irgendwo so Abstriche machen bei Gewicht und Stabilität dass es dann für mich fast keinen Sinn mehr macht?
> 
> Meine Fanes kommt mit Reverb komplett x9, elox, und hope/flow LRS, Lyrik Solo air auf 14,7 ich weiss nicht wo ich da viel sparen kann.



13,4 mit Lack und Carbonstrebe, der Laufradsatz und die Streben machen rund 1,3 Kg aus .............. + weiterer Kleinkram


----------



## Osti (29. Februar 2012)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Kannst du was zur XT im Vergleich zur V2 sagen. Ich überlege mir auch welche der Bremse ich will. gerne per pn



klar, kann ich das. Muss vorweg sagen, dass ich seit 8 Jahren fast nur Hope Bremsen hatte (M4, Mono4, Mono6, V2) und mich daher sehr an die Charakteristik dieser Bremsen gewöhnt habe. Allesamt zeichnen sich diese durch eine extrem gute Dosierbarkeit aus. Die V2 hat dazu noch eine sehr ordentliche Bremskraft und v.a. Standfestigkeit. Selbst mit den Floating-Scheiben habe ich die V2 bei alpinen Single-Trails nicht klein bekommen. Diverse andere Bremsen inkl GustavM schon   Die V2 wird mehr über den Hebelweg moduliert, zumindest beim Moto-Hebel, den Tech kenne ich nicht. Bei der XT ist das anders. Sobald die Beläge an der Scheibe anliegen, schnappt diese ziemlich unvermittelt zu. Die Modulation über den Bremshebel ist dann nur noch relativ gering. Das hängt vermutlich mit dem Servowave Hebel zusammen.  D.h. im Anbremsen ist die XT deutlich aggressiver/giftiger als die V2. Bremskraft würde ich auch höher Einschätzen. Kann mit beiden Bremsen ein 1-Finger-Nosewheelie im Sitzen machen, allerdings benötigt die XT dazu lächerlich geringe Handkräfte. Zur Standfestigkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, da ich noch nicht in den Bergen war, aber laut Aussage vieler Kollegen, die auf die XTR/XT gewechselt sind, ist diese auch mit den Icetech-Belägen absolut gegeben. Den Bremshebel der Xt finde ich richtig genial, liegt super in der Hand, auch bei kleinen Händen. Den habe ich mir direkt ebenfalls auch an meine alten 4-Kolben XT's gebaut. Ich bin der Meinung, das Shimano mit den neuen XTR/XT/SLX nen richtig richtig guter Wurf gelungen ist. V.a wenn man sich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis anschaut. Ich habe letzten Sommer entgegen der Ratschläge aller Kollegen, die mir die XT empfohlen haben, die Magura MT6 gekauft. Das Teil kann nicht viel, außer leicht sein. Wenn ich mir den drastischen Preisverfall in den Online-Shops bei allen MT Modellen ansehe, scheinen die sich nicht gerade wie geschnitten Brot zu verkaufen. Leitung kürzen und entlüften ist bei Shimano ebenfalls ziemlich easy. Ich kann bei der XT ruhigen Gewissens eine absolute Kaufempfehlung aussprechen!


----------



## Ripgid (29. Februar 2012)

naja, hier mal 50gramm, dort 100gramm, das läppert sich..

Truvativ Boobar 780mm gegen Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm getauscht --> ~100gramm
Blackspire Pedale gegen Superstar Components MG Pedale --> nochmal 100 gramm
Avid G3 Scheiben gegen Ashima Scheiben --> ~70 gramm

usw...


----------



## Osti (29. Februar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> naja, hier mal 50gramm, dort 100gramm, das läppert sich..



v.a. wenn mans weiter durchzieht. XTR-Kurbel, leichter Bash, Sattelstütze und Sattel, Tubeless, leichte Kassette und Kette, Vorbau und Griffe. Da kannste auch mal ganz schnell nen paar hundert Gramm sparen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> 13,4 mit Lack und Carbonstrebe, der Laufradsatz und die Streben machen rund 1,3 Kg aus .............. + weiterer Kleinkram



Sag mal Ollo  bist du einer der beiden Glücklichen die vom Jürgen die Carbon Streben bekommen haben zum Testen oder wie kommst du auf das Gewicht? Hast das runtergerechnet? Oder wie jetzt ?


----------



## Michael140 (29. Februar 2012)

Die Angabe was man im Vergleich zur serienstrebe E1/E2 sparen wird stand einige Seiten zuvor. Bei meinen E2 sind es 275g.
Mein potential steckt in den Pedalen 423g, veltec V2 2019g, später dann tubless -200g, Carbonstreben -275g. Somit solle ich zum spät Frühling bei 14,2 kg liegen. Meine Saint Bremse geb ich nicht her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (29. Februar 2012)

Das geht ja hier schon zu wie im Leichtbauforum.
Wenn das so weiter geht, meld ich mein Abo hier ab


----------



## Helium (29. Februar 2012)

Aber echt, Gewicht ist doch nicht alles.


----------



## Ripgid (29. Februar 2012)

Helium schrieb:


> Aber echt, Gewicht ist doch nicht alles.



das kauf' ich dir mit deiner grünen Fräse nicht ab


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Sag mal Ollo  bist du einer der beiden Glücklichen die vom Jürgen die Carbon Streben bekommen haben zum Testen oder wie kommst du auf das Gewicht? Hast das runtergerechnet? Oder wie jetzt ?




wahrscheinlich bin ich einer derer die einen Satz zum Kaputtmachen bekommen, wie schon die Streben zu Anfang der Fanes Serie  und das Endgewicht ist erst einmal Aufgrund der Angaben vom Jü gerechnet, wobei die 13,9 jetzt schon stehen und durch den Tausch der BOS durch eine Sektor (die hier herumlungert) sich auch bei 13,65 Einpendeln kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt . Die Streben würden also noch von den 13,9 oder 13,65 abgehen, also die 12,9 gehen ganz Knapp bei Farbe und XL  ...... ganz Exzessive betrieben und mit einer Durchschnittsgröße beim Rahmen in Eloxal, wäre auch die 12,5 drin

@Piefke

keine Sorge, ist halt ein Versuch und ein Gedankenanstoß, in welche Richtung man ein Alutech bringen kann. Ist also eher in Richtung Fanes AM oder Cross Mountain gedacht ........, aber wenn alles fertig ist gibt es auch ein kurzes "wozu der Wahnsinn"


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Februar 2012)

gewicht hin oder her 
fahren muss es gut 
und das macht meins mit16 kilo´s 

wobei mitcarbonstreben und den kettenspanner vom pinion model 
könnt ich mein schweres heck leichter machen   hmm


----------



## tobsinger (29. Februar 2012)

es wird nicht wie im leichtbauforum, ich bleib bei meinen 14,7kg vllt noch leichtere pedale und nen leichteren lenker macht 14,4 aber mehr ist nicht drin. jetzt habe ich mich ewig gegen die variostütze verweigert, jetzt bleibt sie auch drin. 
wenn man das gesamtgewicht des vehikels mit fahrer und ausrüstung anschaut. fange ich lieber beim fahrer an, da sind schnell 1-2 kg gespart und kostet obendrein nix. (ausser hungern  )


----------



## Michael140 (29. Februar 2012)

Also wenn du die bos nicht mehr willst....


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ......... fange ich lieber beim fahrer an, da sind schnell 1-2 kg gespart und kostet obendrein nix. (ausser hungern  )




 das mußte ja kommen 

Mir geht es aber auch nicht anders je weniger Kg den Berg hoch zu stemmen sind desto besser egal wo die eingespart wurden 


Das ganze ist, wie auch schon geschrieben, einfach mal zu zeigen was für Potential in der neuen Alutech Serie steckt, nicht auf dem Blatt Papier, sondern Life mit realen Teilen ...... da viele schon nur bei dem Anblick des Alutech Schriftzuges auf dem Rad ganz wichtig meinen "das kann man nicht Bergauf fahren, viel zu schwer" (so geschehen 2011 in Südtirol..... dumm nur das wird sie dann Bergauf haben stehen lassen  )  

apropos Teile


----------



## RolfK (29. Februar 2012)

Hi Ollo

wollst du jetzt wirklich die Deville verkaufen oder ist das alles nur eine kurze Testphase mit dem 'Schauen was geht'? Da würd ich dann auch Interesse anmelden wollen 

Aber ich hab noch was anderes, und zwar wegen dem Vivid. Wieviel Druck fährst du/ihr bei 30% SAG und welches Tune ist bei dir/euch verbaut? Irgendwie bekomm ich den Vivid nicht so soft wie bei deinem, kann ja auch am Tune liegen oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. Februar 2012)

So,
da es ja nun wieder wärmer ist, hab ich mich mal in meinen Keller zurück gezogen.
Bilder vom komplett Aufbau gibt´s morgen


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Februar 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


>




Man schaut das geil aus mit dem Blau, sehr lecker.


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> apropos Teile



sach mal ollo, ich glaube du hast bei Fanes ENDURO irgendwas falsch verstanden...

irgendwie baust du die Rahmen eher als CC/AM auf...

eine ZTR Arch hat meiner Meinung nach an einem Enduro nichts zu suchen.
ich hab die Felge im Hardtail, die nimmt grade so 2.2er Reifen adäquat auf...

was zur Hölle hast du vor?


----------



## thegood (29. Februar 2012)

Ist das nicht ersichtlich ? Er will in den  * 	 Projekt Lightfreerider/Enduro  - Teil 2 *Thread .  Bleibt ja schließlich ein Fanes und wird wahrscheinlich auch für die nächste Zeit das leichteste sein  .


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

wer nimmt die Worte Freeride und ZTR Arch zusammen in den Mund?


----------



## M8184 (29. Februar 2012)

Ollo ist der Helium von Alutech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hi Ollo
> 
> wollst du jetzt wirklich die Deville verkaufen oder ist das alles nur eine kurze Testphase mit dem 'Schauen was geht'? Da würd ich dann auch Interesse anmelden wollen
> 
> Aber ich hab noch was anderes, und zwar wegen dem Vivid. Wieviel Druck fährst du/ihr bei 30% SAG und welches Tune ist bei dir/euch verbaut? Irgendwie bekomm ich den Vivid nicht so soft wie bei deinem, kann ja auch am Tune liegen oder?!




Moin RolfK 

nein die Deville (die auf dem Foto) bleibt, die "alte" Deville hat meine Frau bekommen.
Tune ist bei mir M/M und Druck ist ca. 14-15 Bar drauf. Welcher Tune ist bei Dir verbaut ?? 
Ich meine den einzigen Tune der geändert werden kann ist der für die Druckstufe und die Zugstufe ist "immer" M ............ wird eh Zeit das du bei Gelegenheit rumkommst für eine Tour............ by the way wie viel Druck fährst Du im Reifen Hinten ??



@ghostryder

  das nenne ich mal Custom ..... selber Eloxiert ??


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. Februar 2012)

@ollo
Danke. 
Ne, das elox geht auf die Kappe vom Fachmann ;-)


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

mein Vivid is wohl der selbe wie der von Ollo, da von Jü so geschickt...

ich bin heut 11,5 bar gefahren und hatte nach nem ca. 70 cm Drop noch ungefähr 5 mm Resthub.

im Minion DHR 60a 2.5 fahr ich 1,2-1,5 bar


----------



## RolfK (29. Februar 2012)

Ah du hast ne neue. Die 170'er oder wieder 160? Hab meine Float auch wieder auf 170mm getravelt, fährt sich soweit ganz angenehm. 
Ich meine, dein Hinterbau wäre irgendwie fluffiger gewesen und nutzt mehr Federweg. Aber vielleicht vertue ich mich auch, ist ja schon ein paar Wochen her 

Mein Vivid (auch vom Jü) hat M/H Tune mit 14,5bar/210psi für 30% SAG. 
Hinten fahr ich 2,1bar bei einem 2,4'er FatAlbert und Tubeless. 

Mit der Tour können wir ja demnächst mal ins Auge fassen, der Frühling scheint ja auf dem Wege zu sein


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wer nimmt die Worte Freeride und ZTR Arch zusammen in den Mund?



ach Bruder, wegen Dir öffne ich mal meine kleine Fahrradfahrerseele ........ es begann damit, das ich mir eigentlich die Cross Mountain noch zulegen wollte, da es sie aber nur als 29" Variante gibt, versank ich in ein sehr tiefes Tal der Tränen ....... dann kam auch noch Weihnachten und die Betriebsferien dazu und die Überlegung das ich für das was ich fahre eigentlich eine Allmountain Fanes bräuchte, die mir dann aber wieder zu nahe an der Enduro Fanes ist, das graue Teil für ein AM verkaufen, nee ich find das graue Teil da im Schuppen im Grunde ganz geil  .

Also wurde zwischen Spekulatius, Knödel mit Rotkraut und Margen Darm Grippe das Projekt AMEN gestartet ...... ein AllmoutainEnduro oder aus 1 macht 2 vielleicht auch 3 und glaube mir, ich wußte das die schon gezeigten Teile für den einen oder anderen hier mit dem legen einer Bombe vor ihrer Haustür gleich kommt.

Aus meiner Bikeerfahrung wußte ich was ich hier in meiner Gegend und in den richtigen Bergen brauche um das hier  zu bekommen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier durchs Dorf gejagt zu werden und der ein oder andere den Kopf schütteln wird, aber wer die passende Konfiguration zum passenden Gelände mal Er-Fahren hat, dem wird es genauso egal sein ob das Rad nun ein AM/ ED oder FR ist. Wozu überflüssiges oder Falsches mit sich rumschleppen, raus die Kohle ...... das letzte Hemd hat eh keine Taschen 

Außerdem wird DAS Rad nur durch den Tausch eines Laufradsatzes, eines Dämpfer wieder zum Enduro und durch den Tausch der Gabel zur Parksau ..... Du wirst es noch besser verstehen wenn Du weißt das ich mit dem fast 15 Kg Fanes auf den strecken hier fast genauso schnell bin wie mit dem 11,6 Kg 301, die Fanes dafür aber bequemer in der Geo ist und dazu "Plüschiger" .

Kurzum alle 3 Kombinationen sind Temporäre Aufbauten und ein "was geht mit der Fanes" , sicher eher bei der AM und Cross Mountain angebracht, die ich nicht habe und auch nicht kaufen werde, wenn Große Räder dann Rennrad oder 650B 

so jetzt kannste weiter mit Steinen schmeißen (du weißt schon wie groß die sein dürfen)


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ah du hast ne neue. Die 170'er oder wieder 160? Hab meine Float auch wieder auf 170mm getravelt, fährt sich soweit ganz angenehm.
> Ich meine, dein Hinterbau wäre irgendwie fluffiger gewesen und nutzt mehr Federweg. Aber vielleicht vertue ich mich auch, ist ja schon ein paar Wochen her
> 
> Mein Vivid (auch vom Jü) hat M/H Tune mit 14,5bar/210psi für 30% SAG.
> ...




ah du hast den stärkeren Druckstufen Tune, deswegen. Dann solltest Du die Druckstufe über den Blauen Einsteller mal ganz aufmachen. Ist halt stärker gedämpft und geht mehr in Richtung Park, als eher Tourendämpfer
........ der Lord könnte ihn aber auf M umbasteln, da es wohl für den Vivid die Tunes zu kaufen gibt, wenn es Dich zu sehr stört (im Grunde hast Du mehr Reserven wenn es Grob wird) 

Es ist wieder eine 160 mm TRC aber mit Tapered Schaft, die ist wirklich steifer und das TRC finde ich bei Langsamen Bergab Passagen sehr hilfreich.


@thegood 
kommt man da nicht so ohne weiteres rein ... so zu sagen nur mit Eintrittsgewicht von unter xy Kg


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Ollo ist der Helium von Alutech




jup , in jedem Dorf gibt es einen


----------



## RolfK (29. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du die Druckstufe über den Blauen Einsteller mal ganz aufmachen.




Genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht, fühlte sich fast gut an. Ein Vorteil hat das M/H Tune: es passt besser zur Fox Float, mit einer Deville würde das ncht harmonieren.


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

mein lieber Herr ollo,
das liest sich doch ganz passend.

ihr habt ja keine Berge dort oben...so wie wir für Schweizer keine adäquaten langen Abfahrten hier haben...

 aber
nur ein LRS mit 1700g oder so reicht doch für alles...
DT240, CX-Ray und ZTR Flow...das is perfekt für alles.

und die Geo meines Fanes mit Lyrik 170 und Vivid [email protected] perfekt.
daher sehe ich da keinen Bedarf, was kleineres rein zu stecken...

bei mir kommt noch die Carbon-Druckstrebe, zum primären Aufbau hat sich schon folgendes in leicht geändert:
Lyrik statt Totem
XTR970 Kurbel statt Altlas FR
Superforce 45 statt Force 1.5 55
Selbstbau KeFü an der Kettenstrebe statt Stinger

Aber meine DH Reifen fahr ich auch auf der täglichen Tour...die stören nicht.
wobei vielleicht doch die neuen Minions 1ply EXO mal getestet werden,
die wiegen unter 1 Kilo statt 1,2 wie die 2ply

knapp 15 Kilo wird das geringste sein, das ich erreichen werde..


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht, fühlte sich fast gut an. Ein Vorteil hat das M/H Tune: es passt besser zur Fox Float, mit einer Deville würde das ncht harmonieren.



nicht zu vergessen das in meinem Vivid die Huber Buchsen stecken, die den Dämpfer besser ansprechen lassen....... schon bestellt oder verbaut  ?? 

@der gute,

ja hätte ich auch machen können, aber ich wollte halt mal ein wenig Feuer hier legen 

 und das ganze etwas "extremer" gestalten  außerdem sind es alles Teile die schon lange auf einer "ich kann ohne sie nicht mehr Leben Wunschliste" standen, es führte also kein weg drum herum  

by the way am 301 fahre ich seit 2 Jahren einen LR Satz der noch mal 80g leichter ist und da er Handwerklich sauber von meinem Schrauber Aufgebaut ist funktioniert er auch Tadellos, wie alle LR von ihm . Die Arch Felge verträgt auch einen 2.3, also ist noch Spielraum für ein paar Maxxis Minion und Co vorhanden (nicht das da jetzt 2.0 drauf sind, nee, einfach die Reifen die hier im feinen Heidesand am besten Funktionieren) Auf der DT EX  Felge Reite ich auch mit 2.5 Maxxis rum und die ist nur 2 mm Breiter wie die Arch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (29. Februar 2012)

Nein, sind noch die Originalen drin. Hattest du die schon im Oktober drin, wo ich gefahren bin?


----------



## ollo (29. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Nein, sind noch die Originalen drin. Hattest du die schon im Oktober drin, wo ich gefahren bin?



ja, da waren sie schon drin


----------



## RolfK (29. Februar 2012)

Denn kennst du ja jetzt meine nächste Investiton . Weisst du zufälligerweise noch die Maße? Mir liegt da irgendwas mit 22mm und zweiteilig.


----------



## User85319 (1. März 2012)

22,2mm, 8mm, 2teilig


----------



## RolfK (1. März 2012)

Danke


----------



## tobsinger (1. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ..... Du wirst es noch besser verstehen wenn Du weißt das ich mit dem fast 15 Kg Fanes auf den strecken hier fast genauso schnell bin wie mit dem 11,6 Kg 301, die Fanes dafür aber bequemer in der Geo ist und dazu "Plüschiger" .



Ollo verstehe komplett was Du meinst klar kann man mal ins extreme gehen und sehen was so gewichtsmässig drin ist. ich hoffe Du wirst dabei vom Jü gesponsert. 

Dein Satz oben spricht allerdings nicht für die Fanes, mit der 15kg version solltest du viel schneller die trails runterkommen als mit einem 301er...oder..äh sprichst du von berg hoch ...?!

@ghostrider, sehr schönes Teil ich glaube ich muss doch noch mal in die Werkstatt und die Fanes auseinanderrupfen und neu eloxieren lassen.


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Ollo verstehe komplett was Du meinst klar kann man mal ins extreme gehen und sehen was so gewichtsmässig drin ist. ich hoffe Du wirst dabei vom Jü gesponsert.
> 
> Dein Satz oben spricht allerdings nicht für die Fanes, mit der 15kg version solltest du viel schneller die trails runterkommen als mit einem 301er...oder..äh sprichst du von berg hoch ...?!
> 
> ...............




hier gibt es keine Berge, höchsten mal einen leichten Anstieg und da ist so ein Votriebsoptimiertes Federwegsbeschränktes Bocksteifes 301 (mit 115mm im Heck) schon einen Ticken spritziger, Bergab wendet sich das Blatt dann. Bergab gibt es hier also nicht und wenn es dann in die Richtigen Berge geht, landet es auch wieder bei den 14-15 Kg. Alles in allem Kaschiert die Fanes Geo das Gewicht etwas weg und macht es damit angenehmer Fahrbar. Bisher war das Gewicht bei der Fanes auch Nebensache, wird es auch bleiben, da ich sie saugerne fahre egal ob nun 12,9 oder 15,3....... und die Hobbypsychologen werden jetzt wieder den Widerspruch an sich in den Vordergrund stellen, deshalb noch mal ......Es ist einfach nur ein "schauen was geht bei der Fanes" + "Endlich die Wunschlisteteile haben" + "endlich mal schneller sein als meine Frau und nicht immer im Tal der Tränen enden"  ........ und zur Not freut sich die Dame des Hauses das ihr alter mal wieder Topmaterial für sie hat 

Ich werde nicht durch den Jü gesponsert, schade eigentlich  ..... ich habe die ein oder andere Quelle  , insgesamt ist es aber immer noch Preiswerter als ein Komplettrad.


----------



## Osti (1. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht, fühlte sich fast gut an. Ein Vorteil hat das M/H Tune: es passt besser zur Fox Float, mit einer Deville würde das ncht harmonieren.



den Kopf zerbreche ich mir auch gerade. Monarch+ mit M-Tune passte für mich sehr gut zur Totem, aber mit der Deville vorne fällt der Monarch+ nun ganz schön ab. Der Hinterbau wirkt deutlich zäher bzw längst nicht so aktiv und lebendig wie die Deville. 

1. bringen Huber Buchsen wirklich was? 
2. Monarch+ tunen lassen? Wenn ja wo?
3. RP23 (liegt als Ersatz rum) bei TF tunen lassen? Der RP23 soll ja eine gute Ausgangsbasis zum Tunen sein. 
4. Vip'r

ich werd den Monarch+ erst mal etwas weiter fahren und schauen ob mit Feinabstimmung noch was zu holen gibt, aber gerade die für mich entscheidende Druckstufe hat ja nun mal sehr eingeschränkte Optionen.


----------



## User85319 (1. März 2012)

Hab jetzt auch Huber Bushings verbaut 
Gleich mal ne Frage: hab die Buchsen mit Hilfe einer Gewindestange und U-Scheiben eingepresst. Dabei hab ich jedoch irgendwie leicht die rote Beschichtung an der Innenseite der Gleitlager mit "abgeschabt".  Is das problematisch? Kennt sich da einer aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (1. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> 1. bringen Huber Buchsen wirklich was?



ja, aber hauptsächlich eine deutlich längere Lebensdauer




Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch Huber Bushings verbaut
> Gleich mal ne Frage: hab die Buchsen mit Hilfe einer Gewindestange und U-Scheiben eingepresst. Dabei hab ich jedoch irgendwie leicht die rote Beschichtung an der Innenseite der Gleitlager mit "abgeschabt".  Is das problematisch? Kennt sich da einer aus?



Was immer du gemacht hast, es hört sich falsch an!
DIe Huber Bushings sind aus einem gelblichen Kunststoff und haben keine Beschichtung...
Hast du dir originalen Geitlager vorher raus gemacht?

//EDIT: Buchsen war quatsch!


----------



## ibislover (1. März 2012)

huber buchsen bringen wirklich was und sind ihr geld wert.
den monarch schickst am besten zu flatout. schnell, preislich ok und macht ne sehr guten job.

bein monarch plus ist die zugstufe einfach viel zu langsam. und wie ihr mit m-tune im fanes klarkommt ist mir ein rätsel. klar, geschmackssache. aber es geht wirklich besser. 

ansonsten wieder die beiden empfehlungen am anfang des posts lesen.


----------



## User85319 (1. März 2012)

Hä was für ein Ding? Die Buchsen sind aus harteloxiertem Alu...


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hä was für ein Ding? Die Buchsen sind aus harteloxiertem Alu...




wenn du das Set von Huber hast, hast Du einmal die Buchsen und die gelben Plastik Gleitlager.

erst die Original GLEITLAGER (die Rot beschichteten) raus, dann die Gelben Gleitlager rein und dann zum Schluss die BUCHSEN 


@ibislover

 genauso sieht es aus, meine Frau nölt auch schon...... vorher den DT mit bis zu 45 Klicks in der Zugstufe und jetzt der zähe Monarch. Bei meinen 105 Kg passt die M Zugstufe wieder, genau wie am Vivid mit M. Da hatte die Freeride nicht ganz Unrecht, als sie schrieb,"Fahrer unter 75 Kg die Zugstufe in L...."

@ Osti

du meinst den hier


----------



## othu (1. März 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hä was für ein Ding? Die Buchsen sind aus harteloxiertem Alu...



Ja, ich denke auch hier liegt der Fehler: die Huber Buchsen passen nur zum "Huber" (aka Igus) Gleitlager, NICHT zu den originalen DU bushings!

Otto


----------



## User85319 (1. März 2012)

Oha besten Dank, das war mir nicht bewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (1. März 2012)

http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## fofiman (1. März 2012)

OHO Herr Ollo,

dann bist Du also derjenige der mir bald erzählen kann wie der Vip'r sich im Fanes macht...oder ich kann es auf dem Brocken testen.


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

fofiman schrieb:


> OHO Herr Ollo,
> 
> dann bist Du also derjenige der mir bald erzählen kann wie der Vip'r sich im Fanes macht...oder ich kann es auf dem Brocken testen.




ja das könnte ich oder Du könntest es  also irgendwie und in Summe yes we can


----------



## sap (1. März 2012)

da hat aber jemand n guten draht zu bos...


----------



## fofiman (1. März 2012)

oder einen guten Job...oder getrennte Konten.


----------



## Michael140 (1. März 2012)

Ich finde Ollo sollte uns einen fanesrabatt bei bos aushandeln. Oder wir reden einfach nicht mehr mit ihm!!


----------



## JpunktF (1. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand HammerSchmidt-Erfahrungen mit der Fanes?

Bezüglich Pedalrückschlag, Freiheit Kettenstrebe, Schaltwerklänge?


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich finde Ollo sollte uns einen fanesrabatt bei bos aushandeln. Oder wir reden einfach nicht mehr mit ihm!!




boah ...... jetzt wird es langsam fies 

Zum VIP`R kurz noch eine Anmerkung ...... da er einen Durchmesser von 28 mm am Kolben hat, lässt er sich zur Zeit nur in der Uphill Position so rum verbauen das der Kolben nach unten zeigt, die Einsteller auch während der Fahrt zu erreichen sind und sich der Kolben nicht in die Wippe drückt. Wenn er so eingebaut wird wie der Vivid, dann passt er in allen Stellungen, nur die "Knöpfe" und der TRC Hebel sind dann nach Hinten unten und eigentlich nur noch von klappi dem Schlangenmenschen vom Zirkus Pusteblume zu erreichen 

Mal sehen ob sich der Jü dazu bewegen lässt die Wippe von der Bauart noch mal zu verfeinern, das auch breitere Dämpferkolben ohne Kollision passen


----------



## tobsinger (1. März 2012)

gleiches Problem beim MZ Roco. Der lässt sich auch nur so einbauen, dass der Rebound nur noch mit Hilfe eines kleinen Inbusschlüssel zu bewegen ist. Die Druckstufe sitzt auch deutlich tiefer, was beim TST schön wäre, wenn man während der Fahrt besser dran kommt.

Die Wippe könnte man auch etwas breiter machen und innen mit Buchsen arbeiten, damit man den Dämpfer mit Kolben nach oben einbauen kann.


----------



## Piefke (1. März 2012)

Hat nicht schon mal einer selbst an seiner Wippe gefeilt?

Ich hab das Problem ja nicht, mein TST coil geht "richtig herum" rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (1. März 2012)

Schön, wenn man weiss wie die Fanes in der neuen Freeride abgeschnitten hat ;-)

Glückwunsch Jü!


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hat nicht schon mal einer selbst an seiner Wippe gefeilt?
> 
> Ich hab das Problem ja nicht, mein TST coil geht "richtig herum" rein




wir wollen es ja nicht einfach haben 


Du hast die FR schon  ....... das FR Abo habe ich bei den ganzen Teilen vergessen zu bestellen


----------



## JpunktF (1. März 2012)

Ne, ich hab mir die freeride-app grad runtergeladen ;-)

da gibts die 1/12 auch schon heute


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man weiss wie die Fanes in der neuen Freeride abgeschnitten hat ;-)
> 
> Glückwunsch Jü!



was gabs denn noch?

wobei die neue Freeride doch erst in ner Woche kommt...


----------



## JpunktF (1. März 2012)

bin grad am durchblättern, aber die schreiben dass man die test-fanes gewinnen kann wenn man abonniert, die 180 talas testen se, schreiben dass man die gut putzen muss, weil se einstaubt, und dass bei den easton havoc im dauertest die lager kaputt gingen...


----------



## sap (1. März 2012)

...und welcher Teil davon bezog sich doch gleich auf die Fanes? Verrat doch mal n bisschen was


----------



## Osti (1. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Zum VIP`R kurz noch eine Anmerkung ...... da er einen Durchmesser von 28 mm am Kolben hat, lässt er sich zur Zeit nur in der Uphill Position so rum verbauen das der Kolben nach unten zeigt, die Einsteller auch während der Fahrt zu erreichen sind und sich der Kolben nicht in die Wippe drückt.
> 
> Mal sehen ob sich der Jü dazu bewegen lässt die Wippe von der Bauart noch mal zu verfeinern, das auch breitere Dämpferkolben ohne Kollision passen



hast du schon die "bearbeitete" Wippe oder die erste unbearbeitete?


----------



## Michael140 (1. März 2012)

Während ihr hier postet hab ich mir mal meine Dame geschnappt und bin schön durch den sonnigen Wald geradelt...... in kurzer Hose da zweistellige Temperaturen zu vermelden waren :0)


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> hast du schon die "bearbeitete" Wippe oder die erste unbearbeitete?



ich kann es Dir gar nicht genau sagen ..... wenn die bearbeitete stark abgeschrägte Kanten oben/vorne hat (im Bereich des Travelchips) dann habe ich die, die ist aber 2 mm zu schmal bzw. müßte 30 mm Innenmaß haben, damit der Kolben links und rechts Platzt hat 

An der Eloxierten Wippe rum zu Feilen habe ich (nicht schon wieder ) Lust 



@Michael 

zweistellig........ also +5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (1. März 2012)

12 - 14 grad hatten wir.


----------



## Osti (1. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn die bearbeitete stark abgeschrägte Kanten oben/vorne hat (im Bereich des Travelchips) dann habe ich die, die ist aber 2 mm zu schmal bzw. müßte 30 mm Innenmaß haben, damit der Kolben links und rechts Platzt hat




ja, das ist die bearbeitete. Auf jeder Seite 1mm sollte bei meiner raw kein Thema sein...


----------



## RolfK (1. März 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand HammerSchmidt-Erfahrungen mit der Fanes?
> 
> Bezüglich Pedalrückschlag, Freiheit Kettenstrebe, Schaltwerklänge?




Läuft bestens, keine Probleme. Hab ein 22'er Blatt auf der HS und überall genug Platz. Schaltwerk fahre ich nen kurzes Sram X9 mit 11-34'er 9fach-Kassette. Die Kette läuft gerade, wenn sie hinten auf dem mittleren Ritzel liegt.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (2. März 2012)

So,
da ist Sie 





















Hier nach der Ersten Fahrt auf Arbeit. Ich bin begeistert


----------



## Chricky86 (2. März 2012)

Sehr schicker Aufbau -die blau eloxierten Parts sehen einfach genial aus


----------



## tobsinger (2. März 2012)

sehr schick!  und das gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (2. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Läuft bestens, keine Probleme. Hab ein 22'er Blatt auf der HS und überall genug Platz. Schaltwerk fahre ich nen kurzes Sram X9 mit 11-34'er 9fach-Kassette. Die Kette läuft gerade, wenn sie hinten auf dem mittleren Ritzel liegt.



Danke, das wollt ich wissen


----------



## ollo (2. März 2012)

noch was zum Wochenende, weil es hier gerade Bunt, um Antriebe und Gewichte geht .....


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. März 2012)

Kannst du mal aufhören!!??


Das sind alles die Teile, die auch auf meiner Liste wären. Ich bin an dem Punkt wo ich das Gewicht gut finde, und schon deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen müßte um noch was rauszuholen ohne Funktionseinbußen. Und dann daß hier, du sollst mich doch nicht in Versuchung führen.

geile Kurbel


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2012)

@ghostrider: Geiles Bike, sieht echt genial aus!! Das blau kommt super!!


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2012)

Ich wundere mich wir bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung auf unter 15 kg kommt. Ich komme bei meiner gerade auf 15,7 kg
Wesentliche Komponenten:
Fanes signiture in M (gepulvert + E2 Strebe)
MZ rocco air WC
RS Lyrik solo air MC
X9 2x 10
Truvaiv Stylo OCT 2.2 Kurbel
Hope M4 Bremse
Acros .74 + ZTR Flow (ca. 1730gr)
Conti Rubber Queen tubeless
Reverb mit SLR XP Sattel

Wirklich Gewicht kann ich nur über Dämpfer und Reifen und feste Sattelstütze sparen.
Geplant ist die RQ (>1kg) gegen tubeless ready MM vorne und hinten Advantage zu tauschen. Die Sattelstütze gegen ne feste zu tauschen ist gerade auf Enduro Touren keine Option. Ob ein Dämpfertausch (RP23?) sinnvoll ist weiß ich nicht. Würde den gerne mal probefahren.


----------



## ollo (2. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhören!!??
> 
> 
> Das sind alles die Teile, die auch auf meiner Liste wären. Ich bin an dem Punkt wo ich das Gewicht gut finde, und schon deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen müßte um noch was rauszuholen ohne Funktionseinbußen. Und dann daß hier, du sollst mich doch nicht in Versuchung führen.
> ...




komm ich hab da noch was für Dich, der klägliche Plastikrest ist noch in Taiwan ...... und ja die Kurbel ist schön  zum Gewicht sparen aber nicht so tauglich, da wäre die XTR besser, dafür hat die thehive Kurbel understatement


----------



## fofiman (2. März 2012)

Die The Hive Kurbel und den BOS Dämpfer hätte ich ja auch gerne.
Aber da war es wieder, das gemeinsame Konto...


----------



## tobsinger (2. März 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich wir bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung auf unter 15 kg kommt. Ich komme bei meiner gerade auf 15,7 kg
> Wesentliche Komponenten:
> Fanes signiture in M (gepulvert + E2 Strebe) --> v2 Rahmen elox
> MZ rocco air WC
> ...



so komme ich genau auf 14,7kg mit pedalen muss wohl am rahmen liegen. ist die strebe die du beschreibst die verstärkte. dann ist es eigentlcih klar.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> komm ich hab da noch was für Dich, der klägliche Plastikrest ist noch in Taiwan ...... und ja die Kurbel ist schön  zum Gewicht sparen aber nicht so tauglich, da wäre die XTR besser, dafür hat die thehive Kurbel understatement
> 
> [/url]




Oh nee ey!
Einmal Postingverbot für ollo, bitte. Das Gewicht ist übel, gut die kleinen felgen wären nichts für mich, aber mit ner supra 30 gings ja auch noch. Die hive kann wiegen was sie will, die ist Understatement, nur noch die Middleburtn HT2 kommt da dran, aber die sähe wohl etwas albern aus, neben dem massiven Unterrohr.


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

Servus, es wird ernst. Alles ist bestellt, ausser der Rahmen, bei dem bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wie vor etlichen Seiten schon geschrieben bin ich 1,87 groß. Ich fahre mehr Touren als Park. Hier im Schwarzwald gibt es schon die ein oder andere kernige Abfahrt und die Anstiege müssen aber auch bewältigt werden.
Nun frag ich mich, ob vielleicht doch nen XL in Frage kommt. Wenn ich nun einen XL bestelle beim Jü, und er dann doch zu groß ist, nimmt er ihn zurück und ich bekomm nen L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (3. März 2012)




----------



## M8184 (3. März 2012)

So die Freeride ist da.....
Drin stehen tut GAR NIX, im Prinzip steht über die Fanes genau das selbe drin wie schon letztes Jahr. Das wars.
Ok man kann noch das Fanes Testbike gewinnen wenn man die Freeride abboniert........


----------



## Michael140 (3. März 2012)

Schade eigentlich, aber war zu erwarten.


----------



## M8184 (3. März 2012)

Ja echt schade, von dem angekündigten "Feuerwerk" ist halt mal gar nix zu sehen


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. März 2012)

Ich bin 185cm und bin mit der L Super zufridieden. 
Ich fahr nen 50iger Vorbau.


----------



## fofiman (3. März 2012)

Ich fahre bei 1,90m Gr. L fast nur auf Touren mit 60mm Vorbau.
Hilft Dir aber auch nicht bei der Entscheidung.
rolfK hat mein L und Ollos XL gefahren und sich mit 1,90m auch für XL entschieden.


----------



## goshawk (3. März 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> So die Freeride ist da.....
> Drin stehen tut GAR NIX, im Prinzip steht über die Fanes genau das selbe drin wie schon letztes Jahr. Das wars.
> Ok man kann noch das Fanes Testbike gewinnen wenn man die Freeride abboniert........



nun ja, nicht wirklich. allerdings bin ich irritiert. in der ausgabe 2011 ist ein sitzwinkel von 74,2° angegeben, auf der homepage vom jü sind es 74° und jetzt auf einmal sind es nur noch 72,4° in der bikebravo und es wird plötzlich was von flachen sitzwinkel und hintensitzen gesprochen - ja was nun?
wer verar$cht hier nun wenn?


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. März 2012)

Niemand verarscht jemanden, messen ist halt nicht die Stärke der Freeride. Haben sich oft genug in Vergleichstest vermessen und jetzt zwei verschiedenen Werte bei einem Modell. Ich messe vielleicht auch nicht gut mit dem Händi, komm aber wenigstens auf die Werte des Datenblatts. die 72,4° kann man sich eventuell mit dem Unterschied von reelem und virtuellem Sitzwinkel erklären (Sitzrohr setzt früher am Unterrohr an und macht auf den ersten 5cm einen Bogen).

zum Beispiel:http://www.nicolai.net/104-0-Sitzwinkel.html


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

So eine Sch...., dann muss ich doch warten bis Mai mit der L.
Oder rolfk, warum hast du dich für die XL entschieden? Jetzt hab ich endlich das Geld zusammen und das L gibt es erst im Mai und das XL ist noch vorhanden, möchte den RAW Rahmen mit schwarzer Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (3. März 2012)

@imun
ich fahre bei 1,87m körpergröße einen M Rahmen und bin wirklich zufrieden damit.


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

Ne M? Der is ja noch kleiner, fährst du viel Touren?


----------



## woodybender (3. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @imun
> ich fahre bei 1,87m körpergröße einen M Rahmen und bin wirklich zufrieden damit.


Man, ich bin jetzt ein wenig irritiert ich bin 177 cm groß und der M Rahmen passt ideal, fahre einen 40mm Vorbau. wie lang ist dein Vorbau und fährst du auch Touren oder nur runter?
Gruss Woody


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

Deshalb, ich hab mir auch nen 40'er Vorbau und nen 750'er Lenker bestellt. Maximal nen 50'er Vorbau. Also vielleicht doch ne L und einfach warten so wie andere aber wissen das es bestellt ist


----------



## Route66 (3. März 2012)

Hi,



woodybender schrieb:


> Man, ich bin jetzt ein wenig irritiert ich bin 177 cm groß und der M Rahmen passt ideal, fahre einen 40mm Vorbau. wie lang ist dein Vorbau und fährst du auch Touren oder nur runter?
> Gruss Woody


was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge? 

Ich bin 175 "groß" und SL ist 80 cm. Fahre aktuell ein 2007er Cube Stereo.
Komme in der Ebene und bergauf damit super zurecht, wenns aber technisch bergab geht ist mir das trotz absenkbarer Sattelstütze zu groß/lang. D. h. ich komme nur schwer mit dem Ar**h hinter den Sattel. 
Wäre da beim Fanes (evtl. AllMountain) schon eher S angesagt oder doch M mit dem verkürzten Sitzrohr? 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## woodybender (3. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Deshalb, ich hab mir auch nen 40'er Vorbau und nen 750'er Lenker bestellt. Maximal nen 50'er Vorbau. Also vielleicht doch ne L und einfach warten so wie andere aber wissen das es bestellt ist


Wir groß bist du? Ich fahre meistens Touren von 20 - 40 Km und bin mit dem M Rahmen super zufrieden. Liebe das hoch treten aber auch das runterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (3. März 2012)

1,78 m - M passt mir perfekt mit 65er Vorbau für spaßorientierte Touren.


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

Bin 1,87 aber Schrittlänge hab ich noch nie gemessen. Auf 3-5cm hin und her ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber ne M erscheint mir doch recht klein, und nen 65'er Vorbau will ich nicht. Also am Montag beim Jürgen mal anrufen und dann im schlimmsten Fall bis Mai warten.
Wo ist eigentlich Ollo mit seinen Ratschlägen wenn man ihn mal braucht?


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2012)

was soll ollo, der Riese, über Zwergenräder sagen?

;-)


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

Der-gute,  was fährst du und welche Größe


----------



## slash-sash (3. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Bin 1,87 aber Schrittlänge hab ich noch nie gemessen. Auf 3-5cm hin und her ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber ne M erscheint mir doch recht klein, und nen 65'er Vorbau will ich nicht. Also am Montag beim Jürgen mal anrufen und dann im schlimmsten Fall bis Mai warten.
> Wo ist eigentlich Ollo mit seinen Ratschlägen wenn man ihn mal braucht?



Den Jürgen wirst du wohl nicht persönlich an's Telefon bekommen.Der ist meines Wissens nach gerade in China oder Taiwan unterwegs.


----------



## imun (3. März 2012)

Na irgendeiner von Alutech wird ja da sein und mich abschließend beraten können. Montag ist halt noch so lang, und Mai erst.


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. März 2012)

Irgendeiner ist gut


----------



## imun (4. März 2012)

Warum? Da arbeiten doch sicher mehr als nur Jü, denen er vertraut wenn er in Fernost ist. Was ist denn nun mit einer Falschbestellung, wird der Rahmen dann in einer anderen Größe getauscht?


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. März 2012)

Ich fahr L bei 185cm.


----------



## Ripgid (4. März 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Man, ich bin jetzt ein wenig irritiert ich bin 177 cm groß und der M Rahmen passt ideal, fahre einen 40mm Vorbau. wie lang ist dein Vorbau und fährst du auch Touren oder nur runter?
> Gruss Woody



Ja, fahre auch sehr viel touren damit. Vorbau ist ein Sixpack SAM mit 50mm länge; dazu ein Syntace Vector Carbon in 740mm breite.

Jürgen hatte mir letztes Jahr im Herbst bei den Alutech Testtrails in Bad Grund das "M" aufgrund meiner Körpergröße zugeteilt und nach ~2,5h std. Testfahrt konnte ich beruhigt sagen dass das für mich die richtige Größe ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (4. März 2012)

Muss ich dann telefonisch bestellen weil im Onlineshop nur XL und XXL wählbar sind?


----------



## Osti (4. März 2012)

mal ne Frage, welche Schaltwerke fahren die Fanisti? 

ich fahre seit Jahren die inversen XT-Schaltwerke mit Sram Attack Triggern. Hat sich damals so ergeben, für gut befunden und die SW gibt's für kleines Geld. 

Leider schlägt das Schaltwerk hinten auf Abfahrten dermaßen ans Ausfallende, dass das echt nervtötend ist. Den original Anschlagschutz hat's schon zerbrezelt und einen Schlauch mit Kabelbindern ebenfalls. 

Da ich den Schaltwerksmarkt seit Jahren nicht mehr verfolgt habe, bin ich total planlos. Kann jemand ein 9-fach Schaltwerk mit mittelerem Käfig empfehlen, welches nicht ans Ausfallende dengelt?


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Bin 1,87 aber Schrittlänge hab ich noch nie gemessen. Auf 3-5cm hin und her ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber ne M erscheint mir doch recht klein, und nen 65'er Vorbau will ich nicht. Also am Montag beim Jürgen mal anrufen und dann im schlimmsten Fall bis Mai warten.
> Wo ist eigentlich Ollo mit seinen Ratschlägen wenn man ihn mal braucht?




da is er schon....... hm .... 7 cm Kleiner ..... L und XL werden dir beide passen, das L wird etwas spaßiger, da es für Dich verspielter sein wird und das Xl mit dem Kurzen Vorbau wird nicht viel schlechter fahren. Bei bestimmten Körpergrößen sind irgendwie immer zwei Rahmengrößen gut machbar. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sitzt man halt sehr Kompakt in der Fanes. Ein L wäre z.B. für mich auch gut Fahrbar, nur der Platz für die Knie ist zu sehr eingeschränkt (da nehm ich zum Allmounden doch lieber das XL) , Bergab geht sowohl das XL bei mir wie auch das L.

Rückgabe eines schon mal Aufgebauten Rahmens wird wohl nur mit "Benutzungsentgeld" gehen 

Das L gibt es doch noch im Lagerverkauf......


----------



## imun (4. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt eins der letzten Fanes in L in schwarz elox mit Schwinge in RAW aus dem Lagerverkauf bestellt. Vielleicht sogar das letzte. Mal schauen. Man, diese Unentschlossenheit meinerseits immer 
Aber jetzt ist es dann wirklich soweit und ich bin gespannt wann es kommt und wie der Aufbau wird. Wenn es fertig ist folgen dann die ersten Bilder. Jetzt werde ich euch erstmal in Ruhe lassen mit meinen vielleicht manchmal nervigen Posts und warten bis alle Kartons eintreffen
Schönen Sonntag euch allen

Imun


----------



## imun (4. März 2012)

Okay, du hast schneller gepostet als ich, wie schon geschrieben hab ich es bestellt, eigentlich wollte ich zwar Anfangs ein Elox, dann doch RAW und nun ist es doch Elox, bin halt immer sehr Unentschlossen 
Meine Freundin bekommt auch bald ne Meise mit mir


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2012)

Als Schaltwerk fahr ich ein X./ mit mittlerem Käfig, preiswert, robust (Käfig aus Alu statt Kunststoff wie beim X.9), leise.


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> ...............
> Meine Freundin bekommt auch bald ne Meise mit mir



oder Sie zieht gleich zu Herrn Meise 

Da du ja von Haus aus schon "sehr" Kurze Vorbauten fährst, hast Du zumindest da noch etwas Spielraum beim L , gibt ja auch 60 mm wenn Du keine 65 haben willst  ...... XL mit schon kurzem Vorbau und dann noch nach "unten" Korrigieren wird da schwerer



@Osti,

SRAM X 9 nimmt sich außer vom Gewicht aber nicht (mehr) viel zum X 7 ..... Preiswert halt


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. März 2012)

Gute Wahl, wollte schon darauf hinweisen. MIt elox macht man kaum was falsch, sieht gut aus, ist sehr hart (Schutzeloxal),wiegt kaum was.

Osti,ich fahre ein SAINT shadow GS, das ist sehr leise und baut sehr flach (die Achsmutter der Schraubachse ist auf ähnlicher Höhe). Ist halt mit seinen 250g etwas schwer, heiß aber auch, daß es bei mir noch immer nicht kaput ist. Ich versuch es schon durch XT oder XTR zu ersetzen, aber dafür muß es erst mal die Hufe ranziehen. Trigger sind bei mir die 2008er XT modifiziert.


----------



## User85319 (4. März 2012)

Gibts eigentlich spezielle Endkappen für den Umwerferzuggegenhalter bei DM Umwerfern?

Wenn ich alles ganz regulär mit ner gedichteten Standard Enkappe und nem Shimano EType montieren will, frisst sich der Zug bedingt durch den Schräglauf ins Alu des Gegenhalter....

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (4. März 2012)

Den Ausgang etwas aufweiten oder es den Zug erledigen lassen, ich fahr da nichts besonderes.


----------



## Osti (4. März 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Als Schaltwerk fahr ich ein X./ mit mittlerem Käfig, preiswert, robust (Käfig aus Alu statt Kunststoff wie beim X.9), leise.





ollo schrieb:


> SRAM X 9 nimmt sich außer vom Gewicht aber nicht (mehr) viel zum X 7 ..... Preiswert halt



habe mir mal Bilder in eurer Gallerie angesehen, die Sram Schaltwerke scheinen auch mit dem Käfig recht nah am Ausfallende zu stehen. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass da trotzdem nix anschlägt. Sram wäre mir v.a. auch wegen der geraden Zuganlenkung sympathisch. 



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Osti,ich fahre ein SAINT shadow GS, das ist sehr leise und baut sehr flach (die Achsmutter der Schraubachse ist auf ähnlicher Höhe). Ist halt mit seinen 250g etwas schwer, heiß aber auch, daß es bei mir noch immer nicht kaput ist.



über das Saint Shadow habe ich auch schon gutes gehört. Das 2013er SLX Plus mit der einstellbaren Spannung hört sich auch interessant an, leider erst ab Sommer verfügbar...


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

gute Frage, bisher Funktionieren sie halt Stressfrei *. Das am Grauen ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und das am Liteville ist das erste was vor 5 Jahren dran kam und hat fast 20000 km auf dem Buckel. Die Kettenstrebe am Lv sieht zumindest nicht nach "kaltverformt von Sram" aus 




* wie immer gibt es auch andere mit anderen Erfahrungen


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2012)

Mein Schaltwerk schlägt auch nicht an.


----------



## RolfK (4. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ah du hast den stärkeren Druckstufen Tune, deswegen. Dann solltest Du die Druckstufe über den Blauen Einsteller mal ganz aufmachen. Ist halt stärker gedämpft und geht mehr in Richtung Park, als eher Tourendämpfer
> ........ der Lord könnte ihn aber auf M umbasteln, da es wohl für den Vivid die Tunes zu kaufen gibt, wenn es Dich zu sehr stört (im Grunde hast Du mehr Reserven wenn es Grob wird)




So, gestern hab ich das gute Wetter (zumindest von oben trocken) genutzt und hab eine Runde gedreht und mich speziell auf die Performance des Hinterbaus konzentriert. Trotz aller Einstellerei am VividAir konnte ich nicht mehr als 2/3 des Federwegs nutzen, auch bei Sprüngen die ich mir soeben noch zutraue. Mit dem M/H Tune werde ich auf Dauer wohl nicht glücklich werden 
Ich werde dann wohl mal den Lord anschreiben und horchen, was er dazu meint.


----------



## Michael140 (4. März 2012)

Bei kurzem Radstand muss ich die Spannung etwas erhöhen, sonst kommt die obere Rolle an den Rahmen und auf das kleinste Ritzel lässt es sich nicht mehr schalten. Aber dafür gibt es ja zum Glück die passende Schraube am Schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> So, gestern hab ich das gute Wetter (zumindest von oben trocken) genutzt und hab eine Runde gedreht und mich speziell auf die Performance des Hinterbaus konzentriert. Trotz aller Einstellerei am VividAir konnte ich nicht mehr als 2/3 des Federwegs nutzen, auch bei Sprüngen die ich mir soeben noch zutraue. Mit dem M/H Tune werde ich auf Dauer wohl nicht glücklich werden
> Ich werde dann wohl mal den Lord anschreiben und horchen, was er dazu meint.



bei 40 cm geht der Vivid auch noch nicht durch den Federweg
bei mir wars am Mittwoch bei ca. 60-70cm, danahc hatte ich noch 5 mm hub übrig.

Vivid Air mit Fanes bestellt, 11,5 bar bei 95 kg nackt


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> So, gestern hab ich das gute Wetter (zumindest von oben trocken) genutzt und hab eine Runde gedreht und mich speziell auf die Performance des Hinterbaus konzentriert. Trotz aller Einstellerei am VividAir konnte ich nicht mehr als 2/3 des Federwegs nutzen, auch bei Sprüngen die ich mir soeben noch zutraue. Mit dem M/H Tune werde ich auf Dauer wohl nicht glücklich werden
> Ich werde dann wohl mal den Lord anschreiben und horchen, was er dazu meint.




da solltest Du alles bekommen was verbaut werden muß ..... also das H Tune am besten nur für Park Fanese 

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=21286&prodid=53365


----------



## RolfK (4. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> also das H Tune am besten nur für Park Fanese



Jepp, würde ich so unterschreiben, selbst bei Fahrern mit 105kg in voller Montour ist das bei reinen Endurotouren einfach zu viel des Guten. Wer es gern straffer mag ok, aber es raubt dem Fanes etwas von seiner Hinterbauperformance und Möglichkeiten.

Mit dem Umbau auf M/M wird das zwar wieder Nachfolgekosten bei der Federgabel haben, aber was soll's, irgendwie tief im Inneren meines Herzens hab ich ja eh mit einer Deville geliebäugelt


----------



## onra1979 (5. März 2012)

Es ist endlich fertig...!


----------



## pisskopp (5. März 2012)

dafür gibts ein Bilderforum


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2012)

Schönes Bike.


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

Hm Frage zur HR Position: Ist es normal, dass das nicht ganz mittig sitzt?


----------



## ollo (5. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Hm Frage zur HR Position: Ist es normal, dass das nicht ganz mittig sitzt?



was heißt "nicht ganz mittig" genau ??


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

Naja, geschätzt sind antriebsseitig 5mm bis zum Reifen, andere Seite ca. 9mm. Die Kette kommt so auch ziemlich nah an den Reifen.

Frage zum Umwerfer: Hier sagte jemand, XT E-Type würde gut gehen. Hat jemand einen Shimano Umwerfer in Verbindung mit einer SLX 2-fach Kurbel? Auch wenn ich den Umwerfer so hoch wie möglich montiere, setzt der Käfig vom Umwerfer beim Schalten auf das große Ritzel auf dem Bash auf...nicht sonderlich cool. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## ollo (5. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Naja, geschätzt sind antriebsseitig 5mm bis zum Reifen, andere Seite ca. 9mm. Die Kette kommt so auch ziemlich nah an den Reifen.
> 
> Frage zum Umwerfer: Hier sagte jemand, XT E-Type würde gut gehen. Hat jemand einen Shimano Umwerfer in Verbindung mit einer SLX 2-fach Kurbel? Auch wenn ich den Umwerfer so hoch wie möglich montiere, setzt der Käfig vom Umwerfer beim Schalten auf das große Ritzel auf dem Bash auf...nicht sonderlich cool. Weiß da jemand mehr?




Du kannst bei den EX E-Typ Umwerfern die Höhe verstellen, hinten sitzt ein Inlet drin, welches du umdrehen kannst, damit sollte es gehen. Hatte vorher auch einen 3 Fach XT und dann einen 2 fach SLX verbaut.

Sind an den Ausfallenden die Radstand Verstellinlays auf gleicher Höhe und auch wirklich festgezogen, bzw. sitzt die Achse in der Flucht, von Inlay zu Inlay ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (5. März 2012)

Schau mal nach ob das Laufrad vernünftig zentriert ist bzw. ob die Nabe genau mittig zentriert wurde. Ein Mitbiker von mir hatte das auch mal...neuen Laufradsatz bekommen welcher nicht genau mittig zentriert wurde.Er musste nochmal zum Händler welcher das dann schnell behoben hat. Bei ihm saß es auch nicht mittig.


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

Ich fürchte, das mit dem Umwerfer ist leider Käse. Habe den hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html
Bei dem sind nur die Schraubungen als Höhenverstellung vorgesehen, max. 40 Zähne. Das scheint fürs SLX Bash zu wenig zu sein.


----------



## ollo (5. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das mit dem Umwerfer ist leider Käse. Habe den hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html
> Bei dem sind nur die Schraubungen als Höhenverstellung vorgesehen, max. 40 Zähne. Das scheint fürs SLX Bash zu wenig zu sein.



dann scheint wohl der hier der Richtigere zu sein

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1201/a12745/slx-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m665e.html


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> E-Type M785 ist der richtige.



Hmpf, hatte mich darauf verlassen 
Vielleicht gibt es auch einfach ein bisschen Dremel Action am Umwerferkäfig. 1-1,5mm und alles sollte ohne Probleme gehen, mal sehen.


----------



## Michael140 (5. März 2012)

Ist meinem irgendwie sehr ähnlich. Wehe meins steht nicht mehr im Keller!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. März 2012)

Zum Reifen, wenn das Laufrad gerade ist, auch mal auf die verstellbaren Ausfallenden schauen, sind die nicht gerade, kanns auch schiefsteen, aber auch gerade darrüber wieder gerichtet werden.

Der Umwerfer hat bei mir auch mal am Kettenblatt gekratzt, damlas wars bei mir nicht ordentlich gerade weil ichs falsch aufgespacert habe.

hier seite 7


----------



## ollo (5. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ........
> Der Umwerfer hat bei mir auch mal am Kettenblatt gekratzt, damlas wars bei mir nicht ordentlich gerade weil ichs falsch aufgespacert habe.
> 
> hier seite 7



er kommt von der Höhe nicht hin, bzw. der SLX Bash ist größer wie die Kapazität die der Umwerfer schafft (größer als 40 Zähne)


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. März 2012)

Ah jetzt versteh ich, hab das nachvollzogen, daß es am Bash schabt. Kein Wunder, daß es beim Bash bei mir geklappt hat, der SLX Bash flog gleich mal ab und wurde durch den Stylo ersetzt(-70g), bei mir kams zum Kontakt mit dem Kettenblatt.

pardon me.


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

habe an der rechten Seite des Umwerferkäfigs in den oberen 2 Drittel nun bisschen was abgeschliffen...sieht nun gut aus. Bisher lässt sich alles schalten. Was mich noch wundert, ist die Stellung des Umwerferkäfigs. Der ist leicht nach innen verdreht, also nicht 100% parallel zur Kettenlinie. Ob das normal ist oder nicht, weiß ich spontan nicht. Ein Problem erkenne ich darin spontan auch nicht. Es könnte sein, dass bei mir was mit den Unterlegscheiben nicht stimmt. Bei oben verlinkten XT Umwerfer war keine schwarze Halteplatte dabei, dementsprechend auch nichts die kleine schwarze Unterlegscheibe, die laut Anleitung unter die linke der beiden Schrauben soll. Da bei mir aber eh 4 Unterlegscheiben dabei waren, ist links nun auch eine vom JÜ und rechts die 3 sowieso vorgesehenen.
Jetzt fehlt noch der doofe PM/PM Adapter für die Bremse hinten und los kanns gehn. Habe irgendwie gedacht, ich hätte noch einen....leider falsch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. März 2012)

Ja, das liegt an den Spacern, dann ist der nicht mehr paralell zur Kette. Ansonsten einfach die schwarze U Scheibe durch andere U-Scheiben in entsprechender Höhe ersetzen, die ist wesentlich dicker als die kleinne vom Jü(deswegen auch drei).


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

Ich habe doch keine schwarze U-Scheibe...  
Aber vllt. probiere ich mal 3 rechts und 0 links. Oder 4:0 oder 4:1 oder...


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. März 2012)

Ich glaube, als ich die schwarze neben den stapel der 3 Jü scheiben gelegt habe, waren die in etwa gleich hoch, also wäre ich für 3:3.


----------



## ollo (5. März 2012)

was für ein Scheiben-kleister  ..... da bleibt nur Versuch macht Klug


----------



## Spacetime (5. März 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen. 
Gibt es einen unterschied bei der Talas die in den Komplettbikes ( Fanes )
verbaut wird ? Also zwischen der 3399 Version und der ganz teuren V3 Version bis auf die Farbe ? Ich habe auf der Foxhompage nämlich nur ein 180mm Talas Modell mit Kashima gefunden.


----------



## Piefke (5. März 2012)

Bei der preiswerteren Variante steht nicht explizit "RC2" dabei. Daher meine Vermutung, dass könnte eine Talas R sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (5. März 2012)

dachte ich auch, aber die gibt es nicht mit kashima ? jedenfalls hab ich die nirgends mit der beschichtung gefunden


----------



## Piefke (5. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ob es die Talas R nicht als OEM mit Kashima gibt.
Aber statt einer Talas R würde ich was anderes nehmen.


----------



## Spacetime (5. März 2012)

Ja hmmm, auf der Alutech Seite steht aber auch bei der Version 2 F das es sich um eine FOX 36Talas FIT Kashim, 140/180mm Federweg, tapered, weiß handelt und "Fit" gibt es nur mit der RC2 laut Fox homepage ... 

Naja ich hab mir das Bikes schon im Januar geordert. Mal sehn


----------



## sap (5. März 2012)

Mal so zur Orientierung: Wer fährt wie viel Druck im Vivid Air (bei welchem Körpergewicht)?

Zum Thema Hinterreifenposition: Wenn ich das linke Dropout um ca. 1mm nach hinten verschiebe und das rechte in der ganz kurzen Einstellung belasse, dann sitzt das HR ziemlich exakt mittig.
Das HR hat an einer Stelle einen leichten Achter, lasse ich demnächst mal beheben, aber daran dürfte es nicht liegen.
Wie beurteile ich, ob es außermittig eingespeicht wurde? Im alten Rahmen ist mir diesbezüglich nix aufgefallen...

Und noch eine Frage hinterhergeschossen:
Fährt jemand hinten zuuuufällig eine 203mm Scheibe? Bevorzugt mit einer Shimano Bremse?
Ist die PM Aufnahme wirklich 180mm oder 7"? Sind ja ein paar wenige mm Unterschied. Von Shimano gibt es scheinbar keinen Adapter, der von PM 7" oder 180mm auf 203mm gedacht ist. Nur von PM 6". 
Falls jemand hinten sowas fährt, wäre ich für eine Info dankbar.


----------



## lhampe (5. März 2012)

Hab meiner Fanes  in der erst Dauerregen, dann Dauerfrost Zeit ne größere Wartung zukommen lassen. Bei der Demontage hatte ich festgestellt das praktisch alle Lager im Hinterbau kaputt waren. Im montierten Zustand war davon so gut wie nichts zu spüren. 

Zusätzlich war  das untere Lager des Acros Steuersatzes festgerostet (soll ja angeblich Rostfreier Stahl sein)! Den hat Acros auch auf Garantie getauscht, interessant ist aber der Hinweis das das Lager gegen ein höherwertiges Rostfreies ersetzt wurde. Hier gibt es wohl einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Aftermarket und OEM Teilen....

Auch wenn Alutech der Meinung ist das Kugellager Verschleißteile sind und nicht der Garantie unterliegen konnte ich mich mit Jürgen auf die Ersatzlieferung eines Lagersatzes einigen. Gleichzeitig habe ich meine Druckstrebe gegen die E2 Version getauscht (spart 120gr). Ich hatte damals eine Sonderversion der Druckstrebe geliefert bekommen. Die war allerdings so breit das es nur ca. 3 mm Luft zwischen Kurbelarm und Strebe gab. Da gab es dann doch ab und zu Kontakt zwischen Strebe und Kurbel. Ich habe die neue Druckstrebe in schwarz eloxiert genommen weil ich das Pulvern hätte bezahlen müssen und es 2 Wochen gedauert hätte.

Da mir die Schlaufe des Schaltwerkszugs unter dem Tretlager mit der erforderlichen Zugführung nie richtig gefallen hat, habe ich mir eine alternative Zugführung oberhalb des Tretlagers überlegt. Damit reduziert sich auch die Längenänderung bei Federbewegungen erheblich. Vielleicht ist das was  für 3. Generation der Fanes.

So sieht meine Fanes nun aus. Die schwarze Druckstebe macht sich ziemlich gut. Nach dem Tausch der schweren Conti RQ Tubless gegen die etwas leichteren tubless ready MM und Ardent liegt das Gewicht mit Reverb bei 15,2 kg. Auf dem Bild ist die 'Spot/Park' Sattelstütze zu sehen. Auf der Reverb fahre ich auch eine andere Satteleinstellung. 







Die alternative Schaltzugführung in der Übersicht:





Bereich Tretlager komplett ausgefedert:





Bereich Tretlager komplett eingefedert:






Eine Sache muß ich aber auch anmerken. Die Lagersitze in meinem Rahmen sind nicht schön ausgeführt. Die Oberfläche ist recht rauh und die Passungen, außer in der Wippe, zu eng. Nachdem ich die Lager ordnungsgemäß über den Außenring eingepresst habe stehen die Lager unter Vorspannung. Das heißt, die Lager haben null Spiel bzw laufen in dem Zustand schon schwer! Das ist der Dauerhaltbarkeit nicht gerade zuträglich. Nächstes mal werde ich mir Lager mir erhöhter Lagerluft kaufen. Die Lagergrößen sind gefühlsmäßig auch recht klein gewählt. Jürgens Aussage zu den Lagern ist übrigens das man die je nach Laufleistung schon 1 -2 mal im Jahr tauschen könnte/sollte.

Ich hatte aber mit Jürgen  ein nettes Gespräch über die Kugellager. Wir sind beide der Meinung das Rillenkugellager    wegen der geringen Schwenkwinkel und hohen Querbelastung in einem Fahrrad Hinterbau eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Da wären richtig gemachte Gleitlager besser geeignet. Jürgen sagt aber auch  'Gleitlager lassen sich auf dem Markt nicht verkaufen'. Leider hat der Jürgen da wohl recht weil in allen Bike Bravos steht 'Viel besserer Hinterbau weil nun mit Kugelgelagerter Dämpferaufnahme...'

Ich behaupte das bißchen Reibung merkt man nicht, wenn man schon sehr 'schwergängige angerostete' Kugellager nicht merkt. Dauerhaltbarer und sogar leichter wären Gleitlager zudem. 

Es gibt also noch Entwicklungspotential für die junge Fanes.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. März 2012)

Wenn der Jü die nächste Version mit ordentlich gemachten Gleitlagern anbieten würde wäre dass für mich die "Killerapplikation". Baut nicht 'N' auch Gleitlager am Hauptlager ein?


----------



## psycho82 (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage hinterhergeschossen:
> Fährt jemand hinten zuuuufällig eine 203mm Scheibe? Bevorzugt mit einer Shimano Bremse?
> Ist die PM Aufnahme wirklich 180mm oder 7"? Sind ja ein paar wenige mm Unterschied. Von Shimano gibt es scheinbar keinen Adapter, der von PM 7" oder 180mm auf 203mm gedacht ist. Nur von PM 6".
> Falls jemand hinten sowas fährt, wäre ich für eine Info dankbar.



An meiner Fanes ist eine Avid Code mit 203 mm vorne und hinten verbaut. Hinten musste der 20mm Adapter/Bremse zusaetzlich noch mit einer ca. 1-1,5 mm Unterlegscheibe unterfuettert werden, damit es passt.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## böser_wolf (6. März 2012)

die mär mit den schlechten gleitlagern kommt noch aus der anfangszeit
mein erstes fully hatte auch grottenschlechte gleitlager 
das ist aber 20jahre her 
und heute bauen ja viele von uns huber bushings ein (igus gleitlager)
und freuen sich drüber weils besser funzt 

fanes mit gleitlager hätt ich auch gekauft


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Mal so zur Orientierung: Wer fährt wie viel Druck im Vivid Air (bei welchem Körpergewicht)?
> 
> 
> Und noch eine Frage hinterhergeschossen:
> ...





hier solltest Du weiterkommen 
http://www.bikediscount.com/html/html/bremsadapter.html

es sollte der Adapter 180 auf 203 für die Gabel sein (SM-MA-F203 P/P) der einfach hinten verbaut wird


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> hier solltest Du weiterkommen
> http://www.bikediscount.com/html/html/bremsadapter.html
> 
> es sollte der Adapter 180 auf 203 für die Gabel sein *(SM-MA-F203 P/P) *der einfach hinten verbaut wird



Den oben habe ich ja auch an der Gabel vorne. Aber die Durolux hat eine 160mm Aufnahme vorne - der passt daher nicht. Shimano hat anscheinend keine Adapter, die von PM 7" bzw. PM 180mm auf 203mm gedacht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (6. März 2012)

nur zur Info: In der Fanes Version 2 F wird die gleiche Talas verbaut wie in der Version 3. Der Text auf der Homepage wird abgeändert.

FOX 36 Talas 180 RC2 FIT Kashima, 180mm Federweg, tapered

P.S. Ich habe nicht wirklich technisch Ahnung, aber kann man die Lager nicht einfach tauschen ? oder stellt niemand das passende her ?


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Den oben habe ich ja auch an der Gabel vorne. Aber die Durolux hat eine 160mm Aufnahme vorne - der passt daher nicht. Shimano hat anscheinend keine Adapter, die von PM 7" bzw. PM 180mm auf 203mm gedacht sind.



den einzigen Adapter den ich bisher gefunden habe ist der Qm26 von Magura der PM7 und 203 ermöglicht


----------



## psycho82 (6. März 2012)

Die bereits o.g. Loesung, Unterlegscheiben (1-1,5mm) zwischen PM 180 und den 20mm Adaptern fuer die 203mm am HR funktioniert einwandfrei, ist unauffaellig und kann bedenkenlos verbaut werden. Die Verwendung von Unterlegscheiben wird in solchen Faellen lt. meinem Haendler z.B. von Hope empfohlen, daher wurde dies bei meiner Avid Code auch so umgesetzt, da es keine wirklich passende Adapter von PM 180 fuer die Verwendung der 203er Scheibe gab - zumindest wurde ich nicht fuendig;-) und auch ein Anruf bei Sport-Import brachte keine andere Loesungsalternative zum Vorschein.
Falls Bedarf besteht kann ich heute zu spaeterer Stunde noch ein Bild dazu einstellen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

@ollo, jo, den Magura Adapter habe ich aus dem Saint Thread gefischt, aber hier lokal noch nicht auftreiben können.
@psycho82, Bilder gerne, habe jetzt auch eine Lösung (s.u.), aber Vergleiche helfen ggf. auch anderen.

Meine jetzige Variante: Avid Adapter PM/PM 185mm. Ohne irgendwelche U-Scheiben zwischen Adapter und Rahmen. Sieht auf Anhieb nicht verkehrt aus, die Schrauben selbst haben ohne konische U-Scheiben Spannung, da sie nicht ganz grade sitzen. 

Ich finde, es sieht ganz gut aus, was meint ihr?


----------



## Osti (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Ich finde, es sieht ganz gut aus, was meint ihr?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073783
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1073780
> ...



der passt mMn nicht, siehst ja, das vorne der Belag nicht richtig zur Scheibe passt. Ich hatte den auch ausprobiert und das gleiche Problem. 

ich habe jetzt einen passenden Hope Adapter, Nr weiß ich gerade nicht, kann ich aber heute Abend nachsehen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2012)

Müßte der hier sein, auf 183mm (+20mm). Das da oben paßt so nicht.


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Hm joar, wenn ichs mit vorne vergleich, muss ich euch leider zustimmen. Der baut ca. 2mm zu hoch, auf die vordere Seite bezogen.
*edit* hintere Seite bzw. unten.


----------



## psycho82 (6. März 2012)

Von den Bildern her bin ich auch der Meinung, dass dies nicht der passende Adapter ist - sieht zumindest auf den Bildern so aus, als wenn die Bremszange zu hoch sitzt und die Belaege nicht voll auf der
Scheibe liegen! 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

es ist fast unglaublich, da bauen Hersteller PM 7" Aufnahmen und der Komponenten Gigant hat noch keine passenden Adapter  ........ wie gut das mir die 180 er Scheibe hinten reicht.

Den Avid hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber wie schon geschrieben ist unten an der Scheibe noch platz für den Belag, sieht fast so aus als wenn er Vorne zu Nedrig und hinten zu hoch sitzt, der Bremssattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (6. März 2012)

Meine bessere Hälfte war so nett und hat Fotos gemacht und mir per Mail geschickt, so dass ich diese doch schon früher hochladen konnte.

Adapter ist ein normaler PM 20mm, um die fehlende Höhe auszugleichen sind zwischen der PM 180 der Fanes und dem Adapter die zwei ca. 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben. Die Lösung habe ich von meinem lokalen Händler "Bike Area Cologne", da auch bei mir das Adapterproblem - kein passenden gefunden - hinten bestand. Die Beläge liegen zu 100% auf der Bremscheibe.










Gruß

Benny


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Danke psycho.

Ollo: was für eine Scheibe fährst du hinten bei welcher Bremse? Habe mir grad eine Shimano 180er Scheibe geholt, mal sehen, ob die besser passt.


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Danke psycho.
> 
> Ollo: was für eine Scheibe fährst du hinten bei welcher Bremse? Habe mir grad eine Shimano 180er Scheibe geholt, mal sehen, ob die besser passt.





eine Shimano XT 180 mm bei einer SLX Bremse ( und vorher XT Bremse )


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2012)

Fazit:
total sinnvoll, hinten einen PM 7 Standard zu verbauen...


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Ufz, langsam wird es echt mühselig. Es scheint auch am Saint-Sattel zu liegen. Die 180er XT Scheibe (etwas älteres Modell; SR MT 75) liegt in etwa gleich wie die Bilder oben. Beläge greifen ca. 2mm zu weit oben. Habe keinerlei U-Scheiben unter der Bremse, d.h. kann auch nix niedriger bauen.


----------



## imun (6. März 2012)

Passt den die XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT76 6-Loch und Saint M810 Bremse zusammen ohne Probleme auf den Rahmen? Das soll nämlich meine Kombi werden.

Übrigens: Der Rahmen ist bezahlt, wenn ichz Glück hab kann ich Freitag anfangen mit basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Ufz, langsam wird es echt mühselig. Es scheint auch am Saint-Sattel zu liegen. Die 180er XT Scheibe (etwas älteres Modell; SR MT 75) liegt in etwa gleich wie die Bilder oben. Beläge greifen ca. 2mm zu weit oben. Habe keinerlei U-Scheiben unter der Bremse, d.h. kann auch nix niedriger bauen.



Normal (die 2 mm) ich mache mal ein Bild von meiner Scheibe (ist die gleiche) und da ist auch deutlich zu erkennen das der Belag die Scheibe im unteren Bereich mit diesen 2 mm nicht nutzt


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Hm, ich fasse mal zusammen:
1. Ich habe Saint-Sattel mit 185mm Avid PM/PM Adapter probiert: Bilder siehe oben, Bremsbeläge sind etwas zu hoch auf der Scheibe. Schleifen also nicht, aber berühren die unteren 2mm der Fläche nicht.
Das wurde oben nicht empfohlen und dem stimme ich eigentlich auch zu. Bei der Vorderbremse ist die Bremsfläche wirklich passend mit den Belägen, man erkennt das schön an der "Dreckkante". Die Spider sind versifft, die Bremsfläche der Scheibe aber immer schön sauber gerieben. Der Unterschied wird bei mir bei der Hinterbremse besonders deutlich: Da hatte ich in einem unaufmerksamen Moment mal den Bremssattel mit U-Scheiben falsch montiert (am alten Rahmen), heraus kam genau der gleiche Effekt wie jetzt. Die Beläge waren zu hoch und haben nicht optimal auf der Bremsfläche aufgelegen. Beim Belagwechsel hatte ich eine richtige Kante in den Belägen drin, da die oberen 2mm der Beläge nie runtergebremst wurden. Der Bremspower hatte es damals nichts ausgemacht.

2. 180mm SM RT 75 Shimano Scheibe ohne irgendwelche Adapter montiert. Auch hier steht der Bremssattel ca. 2mm zu hoch, d.h. Beläge liegen nicht optimal auf der Bremsscheibe auf. Allein optisch kann ich aber sagen, dass das zu dem gleichen Effekt führt, wie ich beim alten Rahmen hatte: Die Beläge werden nicht gleichmäßig abgenutzt. Würde ich ungern so machen.

Habe vorhin noch mit TNC-Hamburg telefoniert: Die meinten, sowas gabs mal bei Liteville-Rahmen, aber damals war der PM-Standard noch nicht richtig genormt. Aber es sieht halt tatsächlich grad so aus, als ob die von Alutech angegebenen 180mm nicht ganz stimmen. Habe bei Alutech gerade telefonisch niemanden mehr erreicht, kann das also nicht nachprüfen.
Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen für 185mm Avid Scheiben ausgemessen wurde? Das ergäbe im Radius nachher 2,5mm mehr, das kommt relativ genau mit der Differenz hin, mit der ich grad die ganze Zeit rumhantiere. D.h. wenn ich eine 185er Scheibe verbaue, könnte es wieder passen. Werde morgen mal zu einem Bikeladen um die Ecke rennen und schauen, ob ich eine solche Scheibe bekomme.

@Ollo: Kannst du mal schauen, ob deine Beläge gleichmäßig runtergefahren sind?


----------



## slash-sash (6. März 2012)

Das ist doch alles Müll, oder?! Da wird anscheinend alles standardtisiert aber irgendwie kochen sie dann doch alle ihr eigenes Süppchen.
Nichts gegen Schrauben. Finde ich ja auch sehr gut; wobei das mit zunehmenden Alter dann doch nachgelassen hat. Ich will lieber fahren und mich nicht immer mit irgendwelchen Sachen beschäftigen; vor der Fahrt dieses, nach der Fahrt das.


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass einfach ich ein bisschen zu blöd bin und irgendwo auf dem Schlauch stehe - aber im Sinne von slash-sash muss ich zugeben: irgendwie nervt es schon. Basteln macht schon Spaß, ja. Aber Fahren halt auch...und das kann ich grad nicht


----------



## imun (6. März 2012)

Aber wenn Shimano Scheiben nicht passen sollten, kann man dann einfach ne Avid nehmen? Oder doch mit Unterlagscheiben arbeiten?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen für 185mm Avid Scheiben ausgemessen wurde? Das ergäbe im Radius nachher 2,5mm mehr, das kommt relativ genau mit der Differenz hin, mit der ich grad die ganze Zeit rumhantiere. D.h. wenn ich eine 185er Scheibe verbaue, könnte es wieder passen. Werde morgen mal zu einem Bikeladen um die Ecke rennen und schauen, ob ich eine solche Scheibe bekomme.





Also ausgelegt ist es für 180mm, die 185mm von Avid (diese Größe wird ja mit diesem Jahr fallen gelassen) werden durch die Pfannen U Scheiben erreicht. Bei mir paßt das mit den Hope 183mm eigentlich optimal, eine 1,5mm U Scheibe und es läuft perfekt, ginge auch ohne U Scheibe ganz knapp .


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Mein Problem ist doch die ganze Zeit, dass der Bremssattel auch OHNE U-Scheiben schon zu hoch baut...ich bekomme mit U-Scheiben ja die Bremsscheibe nicht höher. Daher ja die Hoffnung, dass 185er Avid Scheiben da besser passen, da sie im Radius 2,5mm höher sind.


----------



## imun (6. März 2012)

Stimmt, falsch gedacht. Und Bremssattel abfräsen? Das werde ich dann machen wenn ich das selbe Problem beim Aufbauen hab.
Andere Frage, wie lang braucht Herr Huber für die Buchsen? Hab gestern erst bestellt, aber nur mal so zur Rechnerei


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> @Ollo: Kannst du mal schauen, ob deine Beläge gleichmäßig runtergefahren sind?



ja sind sie. 

Wenn die Bremse mit dem Avid Adapter 2 mm zu hoch steht, dann wäre die Lösung, den Adapter um 2 mm zu kürzen (anstelle der PM Aufnahme am Rad) es gibt ja einen PM Planfräser) es sei den, durch das kürzen würde die Scheibe im Sattel schleifen.

Sorry das das so Nervig ist.


----------



## grosser (6. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Stimmt, falsch gedacht. Und Bremssattel abfräsen? Das werde ich dann machen wenn ich das selbe Problem beim Aufbauen hab.
> Andere Frage, wie lang braucht Herr Huber für die Buchsen? Hab gestern erst bestellt, aber nur mal so zur Rechnerei



Hat bei mir 3 Tage gedauert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2012)

Ich wäre auch für das Kürzen des Adapters oder einen anderen Adapter als Avid, Avid ist da etwas komisch. Vor AUslieferung der Rahmen hatten alle Sorgen, daß was nicht paßt, aber am Ende gabs keine Probleme, ich versteh nicht, warum jetzt hier zu Problemen kommt, ich kann mir kaum Vorstellen, daß der Jü was am CNC Program geändert hat oder Shimano keine Toleranzen halten kann.  Ein Mysterium.


----------



## imun (6. März 2012)

Bis es bei Dir war? Das geht ja, sonst hab ich die üblichen Alubuchsen selbst gedreht aus Ampco, aber wenn hier alle so begeistert sind von Herrn Huber seiner Technik, dachte ich mir, schau ich mal was er so macht und entlocke ihm sein Geheimnis und dreh dann Huber Bushings alla Imun


----------



## grosser (6. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Bis es bei Dir war? Das geht ja, sonst hab ich die üblichen Alubuchsen selbst gedreht aus Ampco, aber wenn hier alle so begeistert sind von Herrn Huber seiner Technik, dachte ich mir, schau ich mal was er so macht und entlocke ihm sein Geheimnis und dreh dann Huber Bushings alla Imun



Ja! Schnell, Perfekt und auf Rechnung


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2012)

Das wäre aber unsportlich, der Her Huber hat sein Geheimniss nicht im Alufrästeil, der kommt aus ner anderen Ecke und hat einfach zu den Gleitlagern einen guten Reibpartner mit Hilfe des Eloxals gebastelt...


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

brr war das Kalt im Schuppen.......

so, die Reibringe der Avid in 203 und der Shimano in 203, sind schon mal gleich breit, Avidscheibe sollte also hinten gehen. Wie sich das "Profil" der Scheibe mit den Belägen verträgt 

Anbei noch Bilder, meiner 203 Scheibe vorne und von der 203 Scheibe meiner Frau, sowie von meiner hinteren. Es ist zu erkennen , das die Scheibe bei allen dreien einen kleinen Rand hat


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Danke dir für die Bilder Ollo.
Bei mir wäre der Rand definitiv dicker, das ist sicher.
Ich blicks grad ja leider auch nicht ganz, was da los ist. Fährt denn jemand eine Saint am Fanes?


----------



## imun (6. März 2012)

Leider erst ab nächster Woche, mit 180'er Scheibe.
Und Moonboot: das warn Scherz, für 30 lässt sich sowas nicht wirklich herstellen, höchstens nur mal schnell privat für einen selbst


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Bilder Ollo.
> Bei mir wäre der Rand definitiv dicker, das ist sicher.
> Ich blicks grad ja leider auch nicht ganz, was da los ist. Fährt denn jemand eine Saint am Fanes?




habe gerade mal Ersatzbeläge für die Bremse ausgepackt und die Breite der Beläge liegt bei 13,5 mm der Reibring der Scheibe ist 15 mm, schon dadurch entsteht ein Rand.

Bei Dir sitzt der Sattel durch den Avid Adapter zu hoch, Du kannst also entweder nur den Adapter um 1-2 mm "Kürzen" oder Du machst das an der PM Aufnahme am Rahmen....... ist alles Nervig und Zeitaufwändig, gerade wenn man endlich fahren will, aber....... den Rand habe ich auch bei den anderen Rädern hier, die mit Avid Bremsen sind, dort ist der Rand noch größer als bei den Shimano Bremsen (2 mm oben und unten) und das Funktioniert speziell an dem Opa in der Rad Runde seit 10000 Km ohne Probleme. wenn mal ein Grad am Belag entsteht, wird der ab geschmirgelt


Nur mal so als Idee, wenn du den Avid Adapter mal umdrehst, also das was nach vorne zeigen muß mal nach hinten zeigt (Up bzw. der Pfeil steht also Richtung Ausfallende)


----------



## tobsinger (6. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist doch die ganze Zeit, dass der Bremssattel auch OHNE U-Scheiben schon zu hoch baut...ich bekomme mit U-Scheiben ja die Bremsscheibe nicht höher. Daher ja die Hoffnung, dass 185er Avid Scheiben da besser passen, da sie im Radius 2,5mm höher sind.



Meiner Meinung sieht man auf deinem Photo deutlich das der Adapter höher ist und es sich nicht um den 'regulären' Avid 20mm PM bracket, der auch in der Instruction der Bremse beschrieben ist.

zu hoch, Modell rechts mitte








Bei mir war dieser 20mm PM Bracket dabei und der Passt mit je 2 Unterlegscheiben wie beschrieben.





oder täusche ich mich?

PS ollo war wie immer schneller, trotzdem alles stimmt, nur der Adapter ist der Falsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> habe gerade mal Ersatzbeläge für die Bremse ausgepackt und die Breite der Beläge liegt bei 13,5 mm der Reibring der Scheibe ist 15 mm, schon dadurch entsteht ein Rand.



Aber nur für den Fall, dass man davon ausgeht, dass die Beläge parallel zur Tangentiale am Reibring ausgerichtet sind. Wenn die minimal schräg stehen, kann ich ja locker den ganzen Reibring ausnutzen.

@tobsinger:
So einen Adapter hatte ich vorhin auch da (leihweise von einem local dealer): Dort musste ich aber zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel eine dünne U-Scheibe machen, da sonst der Bremssattel auf den Adapter gedrückt hat. Die Vertiefung war da nicht ausreichend. Resultat war, dass so der Bremssattel wieder etwas höher saß.

Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich nicht einfach die SM-RT 75 Scheibe (180mm Shimano; älterer Jahrgang. War das einzige, was hier beim local dealer noch rumlag) einfach dran lassen soll und auf den Rest ********n. Dann werden halt die Beläge ungleichmäßig abgefahren...

*Edit* Den Adapter versuche ich noch: http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p548_TSBA-PM-PM---20.html
Trickstuff ist 500m Luftlinie entfernt, ich hoffe, die Zicken bei Abholung nicht rum und lassen mit sich reden. 
Und eine 185er Avid Scheibe bringt mir morgen ein netter Mitarbeiter vom local dealer aus seinem persönl. Bestand mit, dann kann ich diese 2 Tests noch machen. Dann muss aber eine Lösung her...


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

hm .... auch wenn die Beläge nicht gerade sind sondern eine leichte Bogenform haben ??? 

Apropo ******n .....erst mal im Moment die Richtigere Einstellung, fahren und schon mal Spaß haben  ....werde mal den Jürgen interviewen wenn er aus Fernost zurück ist, was er für Lösungen hat, kann ja nicht sein das nur Avid richtig an den Rahmen passt


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Sonst geht die Saint halt in Ruhestand und ich hol mir kurz sowas: 
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/produ...4-Mk-II---Set---Schwarz-Gruen-203-180-mm.html
Wäre schon geilomat, nur habe ich kein Geld für solche Spielchen


----------



## Osti (6. März 2012)

nimm halt den bereits erwähnten Hope Adapter und gut ist.


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Da eh erst morgen wieder verschickt wird, kann ich das mit dem Trickstuff Adapter ja nochmal probieren. Ich habe nach dem Hope Adapter gesucht, hat aber kein local dealer hier. Ich würde ungern etwas bestellen, was dann wieder 2 Tage geht und ich weiß erst nicht sicher, obs passt.


----------



## Michael140 (6. März 2012)

Ich farhre ja auch die Saint. Ich hab das hier heute nicht verfolgt. Kann morgen aber auch mal Bilder machen und gucken wie es bei mir ist. Das ich ca einen mm der Scheibe zur Mitte hin nicht nutze habe ich auch gemerkt. Aber die Beläge liegen voll auf. Liegt also her an der Scheibe. Ich habe einen Avid Adapter mit einer zusätzlichen unterlegscheibe genommen.  Dann passte die 203 er. Das Problem hatte das Torque aber auch. Ich glaub shimano hat 200er Scheiben und nicht 203... Die Beläge habe ich am Sonntag getauscht sie waren innen und außen absolut glrichmässig runter. Ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht völlig am thema vorbei poste, da ich die letzten Beiträge nur überflogen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Ist nix am Thema vorbei, immerhin habe ich jetzt jemanden auf dem Radar, der auch eine Saint hat 
Ist das der Adapter, den du hast?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4113/adapter-vorne-fuer-185-mm-rotor-postmount.html


----------



## Michael140 (6. März 2012)

Ich hab sie zuerst ohne u-Scheibe Gefahren. Dabei lag der Sattel sehr nah an der Scheibe. Nach einigen hm dehnt sich die Scheibe aber aus und es klingelte da Scheibe und Sattel Kontakt hatten. Nach Einsatz der u-Scheibe war alles i.o. Die reibfläche ist so wie Ollo sagt etwas breiter. Ich hatte nicht eine Rille im Belag. Aber ich muss dazusagen das ich seit einigen Fahrten wieder auf die 185 er zurück gegangen bin. Diese verformen sich bei Hitze weniger und die power einer 203 hab ich trotz 100 kg nie gebraucht. Ich habe eigentlich immer zu viel gebremst und das Rad dabei blockiert.


----------



## Michael140 (6. März 2012)

Ich behaupte mal das man hinten keine 203 braucht. Berg ab hat man eh nicht genug Gewicht auf dem hr um die Leistung in blockierfreie Verzögerung umzusetzen. Und nur bei offener Bremse arbeiten Felder und Dämpfer richtig gut ;0)


----------



## sap (6. März 2012)

Ich würde auch ohne zu zögern wieder auf 180mm zurück, nur passt die Scheibe, die ich da habe, ja auch nicht richtig. Komplett alles ohne Adapter, ich mach gleich nochmal ein paar Bilder.

So, hier die Bilder:








Das ist 180mm Shimano Scheibe ohne irgendwelche Adapter. Man sieht auf dem 1. Bild ganz gut, dass beim Reibring etwa 2mm von hinten aus Platz bleiben würden (vom hinteren Belagende ausgehend); vorne erkennt man es ganz schlecht, aber dürfte wenn überhaupt nicht viel weniger sein. Wenn ich mit der Taschenlampe in den Spalt reinleuchte, erkennt man auch, dass die oberen Bereiche des Belags nicht auf der Scheibe sind.


----------



## slash-sash (7. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ....werde mal den Jürgen interviewen wenn er aus Fernost zurück ist, was er für Lösungen hat



Weist du, wann er wieder zurück ist? Ich muß unbedingt mit ihm telefonieren, will ihn aber nicht unnötig nerven.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. März 2012)

bis zum 10. März ist die Taipeh messe, dann muß er noch ankommen und sich wieder einrütteln. 

sap, wie sieht es bei der letzten Version mit dem Belag am oberen Rand aus? könnte doch knapp passen, ohne das ein Grat ensteht, oder täuscht das?


----------



## sap (7. März 2012)

Belag ist 13,5mm breit, Scheibe hat aber nur 12mm, wenn ich die unteren Löcher als unterste Kante des Reibrings rechne. Müsste also was übrig bleiben. Habe spontan keine super Idee, wie ich das anders ausprobieren kann. Von vorne sehe ich leider nicht gut genug in den Bremssattel rein. Aber von allem, was ich mittig und hinten erkenne, würde ich sagen, es bleibt ca. 1mm der Beläge ungenutzt.


----------



## tobsinger (7. März 2012)

ich meine die 180er avid scheibe hätte bei mir auch nicht gepasst. stand da auch erst wie der ochs vor'm berg, bis ich merkte das es auch 185er scheiben (formula, oder wars andersrum) gibt und die hat dann gepasst. sieht bei Dir auf'm photo auch so aus als würde die 185er dann passen.

ich find's auch ziemlich dämlich so viele scheiben durchmesser....


----------



## sap (7. März 2012)

Ufz, so wie ich es sehe, hat diese Odysee ein gutes Ende gefunden:











Trickstuff sei Dank! 
Hingefahren, servus gesagt und den letzten +20mm PM/PM Adapter bekommen 

nur eine Cleg MKII wollten sie mir nicht zum testen mitgeben...  

Jetzt noch Schaltung bisschen nachstellen, 2-3h was arbeiten und dann gehts auf Jungfernfahrt. Die Entjungferung auf der Straße zählt ja nicht...(darf ich jetzt noch ergänzen: "ist ja nicht so wie im echten leben" oder bin ich dann der Buh-Mann? Ihr kennt ja die Steigerung von Humor: Humor -> schwarzer Humor -> mein Humor  )


----------



## sap (7. März 2012)

So, noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Umwerfer: Bei einem Shimano XT M785 E2 Umwerfer (E-Type, der ohne Grundplatte kommt), habe ich nun bei beiden Schrauben je eine U-Scheibe (1mm) drunter und das passt so ganz gut.
Bei der vorderen Schraube (also der Richtung Unterrohr) würden wohl auch 2 U-Scheiben gehen, mein Umwerferkäfig ist nicht optimal parallel um Bash - aber vor allem bei der hinteren dürfen nicht mehr U-Scheiben hin, da (zumindest bei mir) sonst das kleinere Ritzel vorne nicht schleiffrei gefahren werden kann, die Kette kommt immer zu nah an den Umwerferkäfig, selbst wenn der komplett keine Spannung hat.

Bald gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. März 2012)

Das erscheint mir etwas zu nah am Rahmen, korrekt ist es so hoch aufzuspacern, wie vorgesehen, wenn es dann auf dem kleinen Blatt zum Kontakt mit der Kette kommt, kann man ja noch mit der low Schraube den Anschlag verschieben.

Da dir ja noch U scheiben fehlen, das sind ganz normale DIN U scheiben für M4, die gibts im Baumarkt.


----------



## sap (7. März 2012)

Wo ist da was zu nah am Rahmen? Die Hinweise von JÜ in der Anleitung beziehen sich scheinbar auf ein anderes Umwerfer-Set. Bei mir war ja keine schwarze U-Scheibe beim Umwerfer dabei.
Die Stellschrauben sind komplett gelöst, d.h. da kann ich nichts mehr mit machen. Die U-Scheiben bei der vorderen Schraube haben weniger Auswirkung auf die Käfigpostion als bei der hinteren. D.h. vorne würden auch 2 U-Scheiben gehen, wenn ich hinten 3 U-Scheiben nehme (habe es probiert), kommt die Kette im kleinsten Gang (d.h. vorne unten, hinten oben) an den Käfig dran und schleift. Mit 2 U-Scheiben hinten geht es gerade noch so schleiffrei, aber das passt grad noch ein Blatt Papier dazwischen. Mit 1 U-Scheibe hinten habe ich ca. 1,5mm Platz zwischen Kette und Umwerferkäfig - sieht für mich vernünftig aus.

Kann später gerne mal Bilder machen, muss nun aber zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten gehen..war ganz schön faul die letzten 2 Tage und habe mich die meiste Zeit erfolglos um diesen doofen Bremsadapter gekümmert..


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. März 2012)

Die beschreibungen von Jü beziehen sich auf Shimano e types, und ich hab es mit SLX 2fach und XT ausprobiert, es stimmt genau so wie beschrieben. Die Schwarze brauchst du nicht, die kannst du auch durch eine ähnliche Höhe ersetzen. Ich hab da viel ausprobiert, mit wenn das alles nciht paßt kommts zu Kontakt mit Kettenblatt oder Bash oder das ganze Ding steht schief zu Kettenlinie, vielleicht ist es auch so zu erklären, warum es auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schleift.

Ich mess heute abend mal aus.

Hier ist die Größe der schwarzen u Scheibe mit 2,5mm angegeben.


----------



## sap (7. März 2012)

Man erkennt leider nicht sonderlich viel, aber hier mal meine Bilder zum Umwerfer:


















(sorry für das Bild-Spamming auf den letzten paar Seiten, aber es war leider nötig  )


----------



## imun (7. März 2012)

Ich hab mit den Bildern kein Problem, hilft mir alles sehr weiter bei meinem Aufbau und ich muss  (hoffentlich) nicht die ganzen Fragen stellen.
Aber mal ne andere: wenn ich heut von Alutech den Zahlungseingang bestätigt bekommen hab, wann kommt es dann zur Auslieferung des letzten L Elox Rahmens


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. März 2012)

mit etwas glück hast du am wochenende schon was zum basteln


----------



## lhampe (7. März 2012)

Bei der  der ganzen Bremsendiskussion ist mir was eingefallen. Die Bremsaufnahme der Signiture Edition ist für AVID 185mm gemacht. Das ist für die Leute die was anderes montieren wollen nicht so gut weil mit U-Scheiben gearbeitet werden muß. Ich meine aber im Kopf zu haben das Jürgen für die Serien Fanes die Aufnahme auf  übliche180er Scheiben auslegen bzw. eine 2. für 203er Scheiben machen wollte. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das daraus was geworden ist. Generell finde ich gut das die Aufnahme für 180 mm gemacht ist und man keinen Adapter braucht.

Ich habe ich noch 2 Punkte die mir beim Schrauben am Hinterbau aufgefallen sind. Ein Hinweis hierzu: Alles was ich schreibe ist nach meinem besten Wissen und Gewissen als Maschbauer. Es ist nicht mit Jürgen abgesprochen. Es wäre aber interessant zu wissen ob ich damit Jürgens oder Stefans Gedankengänge getroffen habe.

- Kettenstrebenhauptlager:
Hier sind 2 6000 2RS Lager verbaut. Es ist keine Abstandshülse zwischen den Innenringen verbaut! Das ist zwar unüblich, aber Absicht von Jürgen. Das heißt aber auch das man die Achse nicht mit den in der Bedienungsanleitung angegebenen 15 Nm anziehen sollte. Die Vorspannkraft einer M6 schraube liegt dabei bei ca. 9 - 12kN. Das ist ein vielfaches der Lagertragkraft. Ich habe die Schraube nur soweit angezogen das das Gelenk spielfrei ist. Die Achse wird über die kleine Madenschraube gesichert. In diesem Fall ist Schraubensicherung an der M6 Schraube Pflicht.

- Gelenke Kettenstrebe/Druckstrebe
Hier hat Jürgen eine trickreiche Konstruktion gewählt.





Auch hier habe ich die M6 Schraube mit Gefühl nur soweit angezogen das das Gelenk spielfrei ist. Gekontert wird die M6 mit der Madenschraube in der Achse.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. März 2012)

Die signature hat auch schon 180mm bekommen und sap Rahmen ist ein E2.


Sehr guter Einwand, vorallem, sollte man mal nach der Einfahrzeit da mal nachschrauben, wenn da was was ist, kann der Hinterbau schwammig werden.


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2012)

hat einer nen CCDB im Fanes?

kann man da getrost nen gebrauchten kaufen und bekommt man den dann aufs Fanes abgestimmt?

wird der innen custom beshimmt, wenn er mit nem Komplettrahmen verkauft wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> hat einer nen CCDB im Fanes?
> 
> kann man da getrost nen gebrauchten kaufen und bekommt man den dann aufs Fanes abgestimmt?
> 
> wird der innen custom beshimmt, wenn er mit nem Komplettrahmen verkauft wird?



wieso nicht, da sind so viele Knöpfe dran, das Du eh nicht mehr zum Fahren kommst  

Rocco, Vivid und Co vom Jü sind auch nur Standarddämpfer. Ob Custom bei Komplettrahmen kann Dir nur der Rahmenhersteller beantworten


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

Ich würde es auf nen gebrauchten ankommen lassen. Der CCBD wirbt ja immerhin mit nem sehr Großen Verstellbereich, so daß es enur wenige Hinterbauten(N) gibts die wirklich einen custom brauchen, so ungewöhnlich ist die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau ja nicht und bei dem Geld das man spart, ist im Zweifel auch noch ein Umshimmen drin.

@sap, man sieht nicht viel, aber auch nichts ungewöhnliches, wenns paßt einfach weiterfahren. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

CaneCreek bietet auch gar keine Dämpfer mehr an, die speziell auf ein bestimmtes Bike abgestimmt sind. Man bekommt immer den gleichen Dämpfer und muß halt einstellen, bis es paßt.


----------



## sap (8. März 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hab meiner Fanes  in der erst Dauerregen, dann Dauerfrost Zeit ne größere Wartung zukommen lassen. Bei der Demontage hatte ich festgestellt das praktisch alle Lager im Hinterbau kaputt waren. Im montierten Zustand war davon so gut wie nichts zu spüren.
> 
> Zusätzlich war  das untere Lager des Acros Steuersatzes festgerostet (soll ja angeblich Rostfreier Stahl sein)! Den hat Acros auch auf Garantie getauscht, interessant ist aber der Hinweis das das Lager gegen ein höherwertiges Rostfreies ersetzt wurde. Hier gibt es wohl einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Aftermarket und OEM Teilen....
> 
> ...




Hm. Wollte neulich schon nachfragen, aber hab mich ja erst noch mit meiner Bremse rumärgern müssen 
Wie sehen das denn die anderen? Also ich schieb jetzt kein Drama oder so, aber als Bericht finde ich das nicht gerade berauschend...


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

Naja, ist doch ein legitimer Post.
Wenn die Lager hin sind sind sie hin, ich will da keinem böse Absicht unterstellen, es gibt nun halt genug Rahmen die ein Jahr auf'em Buckel haben und es wurden auch relevante Stückzahlen verkauft. 
Was Acros da verbaut hat weiß ich nicht und kommt kommt bei mir erst im Ernstfall in den Fokus, momentan hab ich mit den Acros Stuersätzen kein Problem, der Service ist vorbildlich und bei mir ist eh jeder Freiraum mit Fett gefüllt. Frei nach: wo fett, da kein Wasser. 

Zu den "gefühlsmäßig" zu kleinen Lagern, kann ich als Nicht-Maschbauer nichts sagen. Da wird aber in der gesamten Industrie nicht gerade geklotzt und 26mm Lager sind nicht die Kleinsten. Das ist aber auch dem Umstand geschuldet, daß wir Kunden keine teureren(Gleitlager) oder schwereren (große Kugellager) Rahmen akzeptieren würden. zum Beispiel: Man siehe nur mal hier die Gewichtsdikussion um die Fanes, der Rahmen ist vom Geröhr her Normalgewichtig wird aber durch die Verstellgedönse fast ein halbes Kilo Schwerer. Irgendeine Kröte muß man halt schlucken, und wir Kunden glänzen lieber mit Ansprüchen. 

Wenn die Lagersitze halt mal nicht so flott aussehen, ist das Ungut. Die Lager sollten nicht so spack sitzen, aber erklärt einiges. Ob das jetzt ein Serienfehler ist, wird sich zeigen. Aber wer schon mal mit solchen Werkzeugen hantiert hat wird wissen, daß sich die Fräsen ordentlich abnutzen, dadurch wird es gegen ende des Bohrkopfes halt enger.  In der Serie wird das dann aber nur wenige betreffen, weil ja die Werkzeuge getauscht werden. 

Ich hab nun zwei Mal im letzten Jahr die Lager gecheckt, und die sehen bei mir wie neu aus. Im Allegemeinen hab ich aber den Glauben verloren, daß in diesesm Hobby irgendwas für die Ewigkeit gemacht wurde. Alles zieht mal die Hufe ran. Man beachte nur mal die ählichen Jahrgänge und Modelle der Fanes(strive,Scratch, ReignX, Mega) , die wären froh um einen Lagerausfall in einem Thread und in einem Jahr. Im Endeffekt lieber fahren und aufpassen, schnell gefundene und behobene Deffekte sind mir lieber als ein wochenlanger Ausfall. 
Aber im Endeffekt kann man keine Orakelsprüche geben: Jedes Teil Hält so lange, wie es im EINZELFALL hält. Ich hab am Rad nur Erstserien von Rockshox(Lyrik, Reverb, Vivid Air) laut den betreffenden Freds, hätte ich da mindestens einen Ausfall haben müssen, blieb mir aber erspart. Andere Marken haben hier einen lupenreinen Ruf, aber da höre ich dann von den Nutzern und Shopbesitzern ganz andere Geschichten.

Die Wahrheit liegt auf'em Platz, heißt es doch so schön im Fußball.
Also, reinhauen und Spaß haben.


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> daß wir Kunden keine teureren(Gleitlager)



Gleitlager sind billiger und leichter... und dass man die auf dem Markt durchsetzen kann wenn man als Hersteller davon überzeugt ist zeigt z.b. Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

Kommt drauf an, welche Qualitätstufen man miteinander vergleicht, und wenns keiner kauft ist es teurer. N verbaut aber doch am DH wieder Kugellager, hab ich da im Hinterkopf.


----------



## sap (8. März 2012)

Ich will da ja auch nicht nörgeln oder so, sondern einfach mal nachfragen, ob das andere auch so sehen bzw. ob man da einfach ein besonderes Auge drauf haben sollte.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

Ach keine Panik, hat doch niemand als Genörgel aufgenommen, kann doch alles recht leidenschaftslos diskutiert werden.Ich fands gut, daß lhampe das mal angesprochen hat. Ein Auge muß man auf alles haben, aber das sollte nicht das Hauptaugenmerk sein, das Ding ist immer noch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Gestern hab ich mal wieder in die Freeride geschaut, steht aber nichts Aufregendes drin. Hat halt gewonnen, aber irgendwie wurde teils komisch gemessen und in den Einzeltest sind nicht so ganz nachvollziehbare Argumentationen. Beispiel  am Fanes: hohes Steuerrohr. Mal ehrlich, 125mm + 3mm Steuersatz sind neuerdings hoch?!


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

Da war noch mehr komisch: Last Herb wurde wegen des "hohen Gewichts" kritisiert, das 300gr leichtere Fanes hat ohne ein Wort zu dem Thema gewonnen...


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

ja das fand ich auch komisch mit dem Last, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß warum man bei der Fanes dazu speziell was sagen muß, da sie genau im Mittelfeld liegt vom Gewicht her. Das Last ist zwar vom Rahmen her sehr schwer, aber als Komplettbike mit unter 15kg doch voll in Ordnung. Bin das mal gefahren, war echt ok vom Gewicht her.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

Ich finde die Noten immer einen Witz. Selbst ein Rad mit schlechtem Hinterbau wie das Ghost bekommt noch 8 von 10 Punkten, das ist mMn viel zu viel.


----------



## othu (8. März 2012)

Das sehen sie im Cagua Thread anders


----------



## Piefke (8. März 2012)

Die Tests in der FR sind schon komisch.

Zitat aus FR 3/11
"Die Front ist tief...in Verbindung mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel..."

Zitat aus FR 1/12
"Nur die Front fällt hoch aus... obwohl man durch den flachen Sitzwinkel..."

Es geht beide male um die Fanes mit 180er Fox 36.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

Diese Testweise kommt halt von der Bike. Dass ein Bike mal nicht "sehr gut" bekommt, passiert seltenst, soweit ich das von meiner Kurzlektüre an der Rewe-Kasse beurteilen kann.

Guckt man dann bei den Plus- und den Minuspunkten, steht bei Plus: super Komponenten, bei Minus: Hinterbau rauscht durch, Gesamturteil: sehr gut.

Das kanns ja nicht sein.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

Japp, das Notenspektrum kommt locker mit 8,9,10 aus. Guuut, so richtig miese Bikes gibts in der Preisklasse nicht, aber ein bischen weiter auffächern wäre schon gut. Wobei ich eigentlich auch gut mit Text klar komme, Punkte und Balken beäuge ich nur ungläubig. Gibt immer nur schräges Gelaber aufem Trail, wen einem einer erzählt, daß sein Hinterbau 5 Sterne bekommen hat und Testsieger ist. Spaßeshalber, hab ich mich auch mal hingestellt und parodistisch Balken aufgezählt, danach noch "Meilenstein" und "Testsieger" gerufen, ich wolltes mal ausprobieren. 
Mir hats nicht viel gegeben, aber es gibt genügend die darauf was geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

Klar, ich lese auch den Text, aber mal zu schreiben, dass ein Bike nix taugt, traut sich im deutschsprachigen Testraum wohl keiner.
Und für mich ist halt ein Bike eher ein "Fail", wenns schon am Fahrwerk grundlegend fehlt. Da hilft mir ein X.0 Shifter auch nix.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. März 2012)

Ja, öfter mal Klartext wäre schön, aber das geht halt auch nicht immer. N ziert sich immer noch, Testräder hinzuschicken, weil mal vor Jahren ein CC Fully als zu unsteif bezeichnet wurde.Man könnte die Rahmen halt mal aus der Wertung nehmen, und den Hersteller zum Nachbessern anregen und nachtesten, vielleicht kommt dann mal was Produtives für die Kunden bei rum.


----------



## imun (8. März 2012)

Hab immer noch keine Versandbestätigung 
Und der von mir letzte erworbene Rahmen ist auch wieder online


----------



## Osti (8. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Hab immer noch keine Versandbestätigung
> Und der von mir letzte erworbene Rahmen ist auch wieder online



die sind mit deiner Kohle durchgebrannt und verballern die Millionen in Bangkok bei Nutten und Koks 








keine Bange, alles wird gut! Alutech ist immer noch ein Kleinstunternehmen, gut Ding will Weile haben, auch wenn man den Rahmen am liebsten innerhalb 24h vor der Tür stehen haben möchte!


----------



## sap (8. März 2012)

ach DAS macht der JÜ also in Taipeh...nix Bike-Messe


----------



## imun (8. März 2012)

So hab ich es auch vermutet


----------



## imun (8. März 2012)

ALUTECH CYCLES 
      18:36 (vor 24 Minuten)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Sehr geehrte(r) Herr Richter,

Ihre Bestellung vom 05.03.2012 wurde am 08.03.2012 an Sie versendet.


----------



## imun (8. März 2012)

Ich glaube heute Nacht kann ich nicht schlafen, und bis Samstag kommen noch mind. 2 große Pakete und ich hab am We viel zu tun


----------



## Piefke (8. März 2012)

Na dann muss sich nur DHL noch beeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ............
> Aber im Endeffekt kann man keine Orakelsprüche geben: Jedes Teil Hält so lange, wie es im EINZELFALL hält.........





 Wort

kann alle betreffen, muß aber nicht. 

Und alles was Technisch vielleicht "nicht korrekt" ist oder besser gelöst werden kann, da freut sich auch ein Jü drüber, bzw. lebt auch Alutech davon das weiterhin "von Bikern für Biker" etwas rüberkommt, nicht anders ist die Fanes und das Hardtail entstanden 

Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Mountainbike  keine Marsrakete bei der es auf Chirurgische Präzision ankommt (und Baumarktbikes fahren wir ja nun alle nicht mit der Fanes  ) und wenn es das I Net nicht geben würde, wären einige Sorgenfreier mit ihren Funktionierenden MB unterwegs....... man was hab ich schon Schlaflose Nächte weil man ja mit einem Conti MK II laut IBC gar nicht wirklich im Gelände fahren kann und so ein schei$$ ich hab die Dinger gerade frisch gekauft ............... und die fahren doch


----------



## lhampe (8. März 2012)

Moonboot42's post #5093 trift es sehr gut. Es lag mir fern  Panik machen. Die Fanes ist ein gutes Rad und keiner wird es bereuen. Unsere Sportgeräte brauchen halt Pflege. Ich habe nur beschrieben was ich bei meinem Rad erlebt habe und wollte auf ein paar Punkte aufmerksam machen. Ich habe  ein Signiture Edition Rahmen. In die jetzigen Rahmen sind sicher verschiedene Fertigungserfahrungen eingeflossen.

Das mit dem Steuersatz halte ich auch für nen Einzelfall. Ich bin im Glauben an einen gedichteten rostfreien Lagersatz beim Zusammenbau sparsam mit Fett umgegangen, jetzt hab ichs mit der Methode 'kein Platz für Wasser' aufgebaut.

Zugegebener Maßen habe ich es bis jetzt in jedem meiner Räder geschafft die Hinterbaulager innerhalb eines Jahres 'kaputt zu bekommen'. Obwohl ich nicht viel im Regen fahre (siehe meine Signatur) und nie Hochdruckreiniger verwende. Ich weise aber nochmal darauf hin das ich die defekten Lager immer erst bemerkt habe als der Hinterbau demontiert war (berufsbedingt bin ich da etwas empfindlich). Der gesamte Hinterbau hat sich immer leichtgängig bewegen lassen. 

In gewissen Maße sind die Lager ja auch Verschleißteile, nur 1 Jahr sollten sie schon halten. Es gibt 2 Faktoren die die Lager bei nem Rad schnell altern lassen. Zum einen die geringen Schwenkwinkel in Verbindung mit den hohen Querkräften. Zum anderen Umweltbedingungen. Die Lager sind in der Regel ungeschüzt dem Regen ausgeliefert. Die sogenannte RS Dichtung der Lager ist nur eine Spritzschutzdichtung. Ich habe jetzt  FAG/SKF 2RSH Lager verwendet (RSH steht hier für verbesserte Dichtungsfunktion). Mal gucken ob die länger laufen. Erst komplett festgegangene Lager werden zu einem Problem im Hinterbau.


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2012)

Was muss ich bei Huber Buchsen kaufen,
um einen CCDB ins Fanes zu bauen?


----------



## ollo (9. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was muss ich bei Huber Buchsen kaufen,
> um einen CCDB ins Fanes zu bauen?



22,2 x 8 mm Zweiteilig, den Rest schreibst Du in das "Bestellformular" auf seiner Homepage und wenn er noch keine Maße vom CCDB hat, mußt Du warten bist Du ihn hast und Ausmessen kannst


----------



## User85319 (9. März 2012)

Wollte mal fragen was ihr denn so grob für ein setup am Vivid Air für Enduro Touren empfehlen könnt, also gerade bzgl rebound und compression.
(keine Sprünge, drops bis 1m, eher schnell flowig, langsam technisch)

Danke schonmal


----------



## radjey (9. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...wenn er noch keine Maße vom CCDB hat...


Als ob Stephan noch nie nen CCDB inner Hand hatte 

er hat einen in seinem Fusion verbaut -> Losbrechmoment nicht ertastbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (9. März 2012)

Heute abend im Halbdunkel war Zeit für eine kurze Proberollrunde mit den Huberbuchsen am Vivid. Einen Unterschied merkt man schon beim ersten draufsetzen, das Grinsen über das ganze Gesicht kam dann im Wald. Unglaublich, was die Teile noch an Potential aus dem Hinterbau holen


----------



## imun (10. März 2012)

Meine Buchsen kamen auch schon, fehlen nur noch Rahmen und Dämpfer


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. März 2012)

Welche Huber Buchsen brauche ich für den Roco Air ? Hat jemand nen Link zur Hand? Vielen dank im voraus. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. März 2012)

http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/


----------



## imun (10. März 2012)

Heute kam Madame Fanes und schellte an meiner Tür. 
Ich hatte mich für den schwarzen Elox mit RAW Wippe entschieden, aber Wippe ist auch Elox. Werde mich zwar noch mal beim Jü melden, aber nun musste ich so lange warten und in komplett Schwarz sieht er auch geil aus. Werde ihn so behalten


----------



## Piefke (10. März 2012)

aufbauen und Bilder her - marsch, marsch


----------



## Michael140 (10. März 2012)

Auch wenn die fanes spitze ist. Aber das ist jetzt schon der dritte bei dem es Abweichungen  gab bzw neu gelackt werden musste. Das sollte auch der kleinsten Firma nicht passieren, oder?


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

das wird auch der Grund sein, warum das Shopsystem umgebaut wurde.

scheinbar konnte man vor lauter Extrawürsten nicht mehr akkurat planen...


----------



## Michael140 (10. März 2012)

Gut möglich.


----------



## othu (10. März 2012)

Ist schon langsam Liteville like hier... für jeden Bockmist der gebaut wird gibt es immer ne Entschuldigung/Erklärung oder es wird kurzerhand zum Feature erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (11. März 2012)

Ich hab mich so sehr gefreut das ich die schwarze Wippe erst ne halbe Stunde später gemerkt hab. Zum Aufbauen fehlen noch Teile und die kommen erst Montag oder Dienstag. Aber ein wenig hab ich zu tun


----------



## imun (11. März 2012)

Bei mir war es auch keine Extrawurst sondern so im Lagerverkauf beschrieben. Werde ihn mal anmailen und schauen was er sagt


----------



## imun (11. März 2012)

Schon zurück geschrieben. Sie klären das morgen mit dem Monteur.
Hat der Jü 24h Dienst?


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

nee, aber ne Zeitverschiebung...
er is noch in Taiwan, oder?


----------



## Brausa (11. März 2012)

Fürs Fanes passt übrigens auch das Syntace Nadellagerkit. Eins habe ich auf der drehenden Dämpfer Seite verbaut. Zusammen mit dem RC4 Dämpfer gibt das ein sehr feines Ansprechverhalten / lebendigen Hinterbau ohne dass es gleich nach einem halben Jahr auseinander fällt. Mit guten 20 für 2 Stück auch bezahlbar.


----------



## tobsinger (11. März 2012)

auch wenn syntace mit nadellagern wirbt, für den einsatz an einem dämpferlager mit wenig drehbewegung aber viel querkräfte ist doch rein techniusch gesehen ein nadel-, sowie auch das kugellager fehl am platz. ein gleitlager à la huber ist rein technisch gesehen das lager der wahl, oder irre ich mich?

ich verstehe ja das so ne billige plastikhülse dem technisch unversierten user unsexy erscheint....

@imun, hättest du deine fanes früher bestellt, hätten wir die wippe tauschen können, ich hab meine nämlich nachträglich eloxieren lassen, da die raw wippe mir am schwarzen rahmen nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## imun (11. März 2012)

Wenn die Lager soweit sind werd ich mich auch mal umschauen nach was Gutem.
Aber der Tipp mit den Gleitlagern is gut.
Er wollte doch am 10. zurück sein.
Vielleicht der Jetlag


----------



## imun (11. März 2012)

ich musste doch erst sparen, alles auf Pump is auch blöd, nun hatte ich alles zusammen und die Bestellorgie konnte losgehen


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

kann ich für den CCDB diese Buchsen nehmen:

Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpferbuchsen
22.1x8mm

eigentlich ist es ja 22.2 oder?

PS: Huber Buchsen kann aktuell noch keine für den CCDB liefern.
die Syntace Nadellager könnte ich aber auch nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (11. März 2012)

22.2 ist ja das Maß der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen, das CCDB Maß vom Durchmesser der "Plastebuchse" muss er wissen.


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

das hilft mir bezüglich der Buchsen von Cane Creek nicht wirklich weiter.

ich frag mich nur, ob 22.1 oder 22.2 egal is.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2012)

Ist halt die Frage, ob sich dann noch die Inlays der Wippe ordentlich innen abstützen können.


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

meine Inlays in der Wippe sind nur aussen

innen liegt die Buchse nur auf der Wippe bzw. auf dem Rand des Inlay-Lochs auf.

oder geht dein Inlay bis zur Buchse durch?


----------



## Osti (11. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur, ob 22.1 oder 22.2 egal is.



nen 1/10mm dürfte ziemlich egal sein!


----------



## ollo (11. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> meine Inlays in der Wippe sind nur aussen
> 
> innen liegt die Buchse nur auf der Wippe bzw. auf dem Rand des Inlay-Lochs auf.
> 
> oder geht dein Inlay bis zur Buchse durch?




Du solltest Dir über 1 /10 mm keine Gedanken machen, die Original BOS Buchsen waren auch leicht untermaßig und wurden durch das Zusammenschrauben trotzdem richtig "geklemmt" Gedanken würde ich mir bei 21,5 oder kleiner machen.

Zur Not gibt es Passscheiben, sowie damals bei den Magura Scheibenbremsen zum Unterfüttern der IS Aufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

ah...cool.

ohkay, dann werd ich mal in medias res gehen.


----------



## VotecRider86 (11. März 2012)

Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,
ich hoff ich bin hier richtig.
Habe mir ein Fanes in XL bestellt, da mein Votec V8 gerissen ist. 
Ich möchte meine aktuellen parts übernehmen, daher meine Frage. 
Welchen Adapter brauch ich um die Magura Louise Bat mit 203mm Scheibe hinten zu verbauen? Hat jemand schon diese Kombination verbaut am Fanes?


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> meine Inlays in der Wippe sind nur aussen



Ja, hast recht, das hab ich falsch im Hinterkopf hgehabt, dann kannste ja alles verbauen, was ohne Gewalt in den Rahmen paßt.


----------



## ollo (11. März 2012)

VotecRider86 schrieb:


> Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,
> ich hoff ich bin hier richtig.
> Habe mir ein Fanes in XL bestellt, da mein Votec V8 gerissen ist.
> Ich möchte meine aktuellen parts übernehmen, daher meine Frage.
> Welchen Adapter brauch ich um die Magura Louise Bat mit 203mm Scheibe hinten zu verbauen? Hat jemand schon diese Kombination verbaut am Fanes?




es sollte der hier sein

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...er-QM26-PM-auf-PM7-203-mm-Scheibe--19776.html

Ansonsten mal auf der Magurahomepage schauen 

http://www.magura.com/de/service/faqs.html


----------



## VotecRider86 (11. März 2012)

Vielen Dank ollo, das hilft mir sehr weiter...


----------



## imun (12. März 2012)

Salut, wenn ich jetzt meine schwarze falsch gelieferte Wippe in Rohrreiniger lege wird Sie doch auch RAW, oder? Sprich da irgendwas dagegen und was sollte ich danach noch machen? Klarlacken?


----------



## Piefke (12. März 2012)

Ich hätte eine in RAW zum Tausch.


----------



## imun (12. März 2012)

Willste ne Schwarze dranbauen an deine Rote Madame? Wie wollen wir weiter vorgehen. Schreibste PN


----------



## Michael140 (12. März 2012)

Haha! Der jü hat einfach die besten Kunden. Da wird einfach passend getauscht!!! Ich finde es geil! Und das meine ich ernst und ohne Ironie


----------



## imun (12. März 2012)

Na wenn alles klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (12. März 2012)

DerJü hat geschrieben ich soll ihm die Wippe schicken und bekommt meine Raw. Sorry Piefke


----------



## Piefke (12. März 2012)

Ich bin noch am Überlegen, einerseit passt das RAW zu den Bremsen, schwarz könnte ich mir auch vorstellen oder weiß wie Gabel und Felgen?
Man kann schon Probleme haben, wenn der Rest alles passt


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. März 2012)

Man habt Ihr Luxus Probleme 

Ich warte immernoch auf meinen Rahmen


----------



## imun (12. März 2012)

Da ich ne silberne Totem verbaue, dachte ich mir, nehm ich die Schwinge in RAW, sonst wäre Sie so allein mit ihrer Farbe.
Nobody: wünsche Dir eine nicht mehr allzu lange Wartezeit


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. März 2012)

Hat einer ne Ahnung was die bei Huber für Buchsen verbauen?
Ich meine es hier schon mal gelesen zu haben, find es aber nicht mehr, und bleiben die Achsen Durchmesser eigentlich gleich?


----------



## tobsinger (12. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung was die bei Huber für Buchsen verbauen?
> Ich meine es hier schon mal gelesen zu haben, find es aber nicht mehr, und bleiben die Achsen Durchmesser eigentlich gleich?




schau mal hier oder durchsuch den thread nach igus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9258744&postcount=4918

hab auch schon bei igus mal geschaut. laut deren seite eignet sich das modell W300.

falls du dich ans selber drehen machst, würde ich gleich mitbestellen.


----------



## imun (12. März 2012)

Der hat eloxierte oder anodisierte Alubuchsen und Peek Dämpferlager, diese werden dann eingepresst in den Dämpfer, die Alubuchsen liegen am Rahmen an.
Die Durchmesser sind doch Rahmenspezifisch, oder?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. März 2012)

Es gibt nur 2 verschiedene Durchmesser. 
Fox, marzocchi, rock Shox.... Haben 1/2"
Und manitou .... Hat ein metrisches maß

@tobsinger

Danke für den link. Ich mach mich mal schlau


----------



## othu (12. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Und manitou .... Hat ein metrisches maß



nur bis modelljahr 2011, danach identisch mit fox/rs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. März 2012)

Aha, haben die das auch endlich eingesehen ;-)
Hatte lange keinen manitou in der Hand.

Edit: die igus Seiten gehen alle nicht. Komisch.


----------



## tobsinger (12. März 2012)

ja komisch gestern ging die igus seite noch, da hab ich nämlich mal recherchiert. da gibts auch anwendungsbeispiele und die W300 erschien brauchbar. gibt's auch in 1/2"


----------



## yooogii (12. März 2012)

Hallo Leute

nach meiner heutigen Einweihungsfahrt und anschliessender Reinigung stellte ich fest, das bei meiner Fanes zwischen Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze gehörig Spiel vorhanden ist. Dies macht sich bemerkbar wenn man dies Sütze am Sattel nach vorne und hinten bewegt.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das Sattelrohr circa 0.1-0.2 zu weit ausgerieben.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder weiss von jemandem Bescheid?

Grüsse


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. März 2012)

Wenn das Sattelrohr zu weit wäre, würdest du gar nicht ordentlich klemmen können, und der Sattel würde während der Fahrt rutschen. Spiel beim Sattel kann auch am Sattel oder dem Sattelstützenkopf liegen. Auch mal die Sattelklemme öffnen, das muß schon saugend sitzen und nicht einefach der Sattel in den Rahmen fallen.


----------



## ollo (12. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung was die bei Huber für Buchsen verbauen?
> Ich meine es hier schon mal gelesen zu haben, find es aber nicht mehr, und bleiben die Achsen Durchmesser eigentlich gleich?




Huber stellt die BUCHSEN selber her, lediglich die Gleitlager sind von Igus und alle Maße der (deiner) Original Buchsen bleiben erhalten, außer der Außendurchmesser für den Teil der nicht in das Dämpferauge kommt. Das ist auch gut so, da die Huber Buchsen einen Außendurchmesser von 18 mm haben (Alutech einen mind. von 16 mm vorgibt) und somit die Aussparung in der Umlenkwippe noch großflächiger abdecken


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. März 2012)

Außerdem sind bei Huber, die Reibpartner aufeinander abgestimmt, auch das Eloxal trägt was dazu bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. März 2012)

Na das Gleitlager ist doch die Buchse, der Rest ist Achse und "Überwurf". 
Oder reden wir jetzt aneinander vorbei?


----------



## ollo (12. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind bei Huber, die Reibpartner aufeinander abgestimmt, auch das Eloxal trägt was dazu bei.



Du meinst so wie bei Smith and Wesson oder Herrn Schall und Frau Rauch


----------



## ollo (12. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Na das Gleitlager ist doch die Buchse, der Rest ist Achse und "Überwurf".
> Oder reden wir jetzt aneinander vorbei?



jup Reden wir ....... das Gleitlager sitzt im Dämpferauge und in das Dämpferauge mit Gleitlager wird die Buchse gesteckt

guckst Du hier 

http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## fofiman (12. März 2012)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob man auch die Sitzstrebe des AM Modells verbauen könnte wenn man die Verstelloption nicht nutzt.
Das würde satt Gewicht sparen.
Doch hält es auch???
Oder habe ich da etwas an der Geometrie übersehen?


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. März 2012)

Genau, Gleitlager sind halt drauf angewiesen, daß das Lagerspiel genau eingehalten wird, sonst halten die auch nicht besser. Einige Dämpferhersteller, haben keine Lust da große Paßgenauigkeiten(Dämpferauge, Buchse etc) einzuhalten, und stellen das Lagerspiel über die Gleitlagermasse ein, deswegen drückt man da teils etwas von der roten Beschichtung raus. Der huber machts halt genau, deswegen auch etwas teurer.

Nö, hast nichts übersehen, es wird aber nicht ganz so stabil sein wie die En Strebe, weils ja nicht dafür gedacht ist. passen könnte es aber. 
http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/

Hier im Blog meine ich eher eine Fanes En zu sehen (Wippe).


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. März 2012)

Ich weis wie das aussieht, hab mir für meinen Keiler die ganze Geschichte (3 teilig) aus titan selber, gedreht, geschliffen und eloxiert, danach in der elox Schicht wieder auf Maß geschliffen. 
Wir haben einfach an einander vorbei geredet. 
Ich hab zwar die DU-Buchsen in Massen hier liegen aber die sind ja regelmäßig kaputt und man muß sich echt Mühe geben damit das "Ideal" gleitet. 
Deswegen würde ich diese Igus Buchsen gern mal ordern und sehen was da so geht, aber da die Seiten im Moment ja alle offline sind, geht das gerade nicht. 
Wer weis was die gerade am Server machen


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2012)

ich habe fürs Enduro eine Carbon-Druckstrebe ohne Verstellung bestellt.


----------



## yooogii (12. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wenn das Sattelrohr zu weit wäre, würdest du gar nicht ordentlich klemmen können, und der Sattel würde während der Fahrt rutschen. Spiel beim Sattel kann auch am Sattel oder dem Sattelstützenkopf liegen. Auch mal die Sattelklemme öffnen, das muß schon saugend sitzen und nicht einefach der Sattel in den Rahmen fallen.




ähm, doch!
Ich arbeite täglich an Bikes und kann daher, hoffe ich zumindest, professionell beurteilen was Ok ist und was nicht.

Die Stütze lässt sich klemmen, allerdings lässt sich am Sattelrohr erkennen das es bei der Klemme sichtbar verjüngt(zusammengezogen) wird!

Ich frage hier weil ich der Meinung war ich hab dies schonmal irgendwo gelesen...


----------



## fofiman (12. März 2012)

@ der Gute:
...und was sagte der Meister dazu? Du bist doch bestimmt auch in der 0,1t Klasse unterwegs. Kann man damit dann auch droppen (vom Können jetzt mal abgesehen)?
Mir gefällt tatsächlich die Mittelposition am besten.
Dann könnte man sich die 100-150Gramm am Heck auch noch mal sparen.
Muß wohl mal bei Alutech nachfragen was dann meine 12x135mm Achse für eine Zukunft hätte.


----------



## ollo (12. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Ich weis wie das aussieht, hab mir für meinen Keiler die ganze Geschichte (3 teilig) aus titan selber, gedreht, geschliffen und eloxiert, danach in der elox Schicht wieder auf Maß geschliffen.
> Wir haben einfach an einander vorbei geredet.
> Ich hab zwar die DU-Buchsen in Massen hier liegen aber die sind ja regelmäßig kaputt und man muß sich echt Mühe geben damit das "Ideal" gleitet.
> Deswegen würde ich diese Igus Buchsen gern mal ordern und sehen was da so geht, aber da die Seiten im Moment ja alle offline sind, geht das gerade nicht.
> Wer weis was die gerade am Server machen





die Gleitlager sind nicht an Privatmenschen verkäuflich, wenn Du also kein Gewerbetreibender bist wirst Du bei Igus nicht einkaufen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (12. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> die Gleitlager sind nicht an Privatmenschen verkäuflich, wenn Du also kein Gewerbetreibender bist wirst Du bei Igus nicht einkaufen können



Das ist kein Problem (Gewerbe vorhanden). Ich muß blos eine gewisse losgröße abnehmen. 
Bei den "normalen" DU-Buchsen waren es min. 50 Stück.


----------



## ollo (12. März 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> ähm, doch!
> Ich arbeite täglich an Bikes und kann daher, hoffe ich zumindest, professionell beurteilen was Ok ist und was nicht.
> 
> Die Stütze lässt sich klemmen, allerdings lässt sich am Sattelrohr erkennen das es bei der Klemme sichtbar verjüngt(zusammengezogen) wird!
> ...



ist das nicht der Sinne einer Klemme im Verbund mit dem Schlitz im Sattelrohr, das es dort zusammengezogen wird. Wenn man versucht den Schlitz mit einem Klebestreifen abzudecken, wird der bei Aktivierung der Sattelklemme ja auch in "Falten gelegt".

Komisch wird es wenn bei zugezogener Klemme (mit der richtigen Spannung) die Stütze noch beweglich nach oben oder unten ist. Wenn du der Meinung bist das das Sattelrohr zu weit ausgerieben ist, dann ist Alutech direkt der beste Ansprechpartner für Dich, egal ob es hier schon mal einen Eintrag dazu gab  Alternativ eine andere Klemm wie z.B. die Syntace Klemme


----------



## yooogii (12. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ist das nicht der Sinne einer Klemme im Verbund mit dem Schlitz im Sattelrohr, das es dort zusammengezogen wird. Wenn man versucht den Schlitz mit einem Klebestreifen abzudecken, wird der bei Aktivierung der Sattelklemme ja auch in "Falten gelegt".
> 
> Komisch wird es wenn bei zugezogener Klemme (mit der richtigen Spannung) die Stütze noch beweglich nach oben oder unten ist. Wenn du der Meinung bist das das Sattelrohr zu weit ausgerieben ist, dann ist Alutech direkt der beste Ansprechpartner für Dich, egal ob es hier schon mal einen Eintrag dazu gab  Alternativ eine andere Klemm wie z.B. die Syntace Klemme



Habe das Problem bereits geschildert, warte auf Antwort.
Das sich das Rohr zusammenzieht ist mir klar, alles andere funktioniert ja nicht. Allerdings habe ich unter den x-Tausend Fahrrädern welche bereits durch meine Fingern gingen bisher noch keines mit einem ähnlichen Fall gehabt (ausgenommen sind Baumarkt Fahrräder!!!).
Naja, ich warte mal ab was die Leute von Alutech meinen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. März 2012)

Ah so.
Nun wenns so gar so stark ist, daß es wackelt-> nicht gut. Ich kenn das halt nur von einer nicht maßhaltigen Thompson elite, da war der Sattel gleich weg, wenn man die Klemme geöffnet wurde. Einfach mal auf ne antwort warten, der Jü müßte ja bald wieder zurückfliegen.


----------



## goshawk (12. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich habe fürs Enduro eine Carbon-Druckstrebe ohne Verstellung bestellt.



geht das einfach so, oder ist das ne sonderaktion? wieviel kostet das nochmal extra? hast nun langer oder kurzer radstand?

bin schon eine weile am philosophieren ob es nicht besser für das fanes wäre ne strebe nur mit entweder langen radstand oder kurzem anzubieten. die wenigsten stellen ständig da rum. gewicht könnte auch gespart werden...

greez goshawk


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2012)

es wird ab dem Frühjahr eine Carbon Druckstrebe für das Enduro geben.
diese kann man entweder direkt mitordern oder nachkaufen.

was genau sein wird, erfahren wir wenn der Container mit den Streben da is.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> die Gleitlager sind nicht an Privatmenschen verkäuflich, wenn Du also kein Gewerbetreibender bist wirst Du bei Igus nicht einkaufen können


Doch, doch, das geht. Letzte Woche erst selbst ausprobiert und die bestellen 12 Gleitlager sind angekommen. Es ist zwar nur Vorkasse möglich, aber das habe ich einfach mal akzeptiert.


----------



## Osti (12. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> was genau sein wird, erfahren wir wenn der Container mit den Streben da is.



weiß man da was genaueres? Als ich eine bestellt habe, hatte Jü nur so pimaldaumen geschätzt, wann die verfügbar sind. Möchte ihn jetzt aber wegen so Kleinigkeiten auch nicht nerven.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. März 2012)

Irgendwann im April. hieß es doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (12. März 2012)

Habe am Freitag mal bei Alutech durhgeklingelt und nach dem Liefertermien für die Druckstreben gefragt. Der Jürgen ist seit Freitag schonwieder im Lande. Hatte aber einen Mitarbeiter von Ihm am Hörer, da der Jürgen sich wohl noch vom Flug erholt hat. Habe gefragt ob die streben denn Anfang April oder Ende April lieferbar seien. Und man konnte noch nichts genaueres sagen kann also Anfang April sein oder Ende April vlt. aber auch Mitte April. Oder vlt auch noch nen Tikken später. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Gut Ding will Weile.


----------



## Osti (12. März 2012)

ok, April ist auch das, was ich wusste.... außer jemand, dessen Name ungenannt bleiben soll, knickt die Dinger mal wieder durch


----------



## tobsinger (12. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> weiß man da was genaueres? Als ich eine bestellt habe, hatte Jü nur so pimaldaumen geschätzt, wann die verfügbar sind. Möchte ihn jetzt aber wegen so Kleinigkeiten auch nicht nerven.



Welche Modelle bei den Gleitbuchsen hast Du da bestellt?


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> .... außer jemand, dessen Name ungenannt bleiben soll, knickt die Dinger mal wieder durch



Ich hoffe dieser Fall wird nicht eintreten...sonnst müsste ich noch länger auf meinen Rahmen warten. Nicht das es noch nen Weihnachtsgeschenk wird. Ich wollte schon noch dieses jahr ne runde mit drehen.


----------



## Osti (12. März 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Welche Modelle bei den Gleitbuchsen hast Du da bestellt?



hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge... welche Gleitbuchsen?


----------



## tobsinger (12. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge... welche Gleitbuchsen?









die hier braun dargestellte buchse ist die gleitlager buchse, die ist aus Kunststoff (bei igus gibts da x varianten, deshalb meine frage) und ist im dämpferauge. Innen läuft dann die Aluminiumachse oder Welle. Ob ich hier der Fachnomenklatur folge, weiss ich auch nicht, hauptsache ye olde fritz kann mir sagen was er genau bestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. März 2012)

Achsoo... ich war gemeint. Also, so gut wie alle Dämpfer (Manitou erst ab Modelljahr 2011) haben Dämpferaugen mit 15mm Durchmesser. Der Innendurchmesser der Gleitlager ist standardmäßig 1/2 Zoll, da kann man aber auch von abweichen, wenn man eh neue Hülsen kauft oder selbst macht.
Ich habe allerdings (noch) keine Fanes, sondern ein Spicy und für dessen Hinterbau waren die Gleitlager. Eine genaue, passende Typenbezeichnung kann ich dir allerdings nicht geben, nur das Material: Iglidur G. Aber beachte bitte: Es ging dabei um das Horst-Link-Lager, das nicht wirklich stark belastet wird. Ob das Material auch im Dämpfer gut hält weiss ich nicht, ggf. muss man einen der anderen Iglidur-Typen nehmen. Auf der igus-Homepage steht aber auch, für welche Anwendungsfälle was geeignet ist.


----------



## Osti (12. März 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Achsoo... ich war gemeint.



gut, ich dachte schon, ich hätte zuviel Rotwein intus um das zu verstehen...


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. März 2012)

Moin Leutz,

zum Thema IGUS. Habe vor einer Weile schon mal mit IGUS über die verschiedenen Werkstoffe gesprochen. Beim Bike ist die Wasseraufnahme ein wichtiger Faktor, Iglidur G ist hier nicht erste Wahl. Empfehlung laut IGUS ist Iglidur J, insbesondere geeignet in Verbindung mit hartanodisierten Aluminiumwellen (da ergeben sich besonders niedrige Reibwerte). Stahl mit der richtigen Oberflächenrauhigkeit passt natürlich auch. Wobei unabhängig vom Werkstoff zu beachten ist, dass es auch zu glatt werden kann. IGUS hat da einige schöne Diagramme auf der Website.

Zum Thema Wasseraufnahme:
Gewisse Gleitlagerwerkstoffe neigen dazu aufzuquellen, was natürlich die Dimensionen bzw. Toleranzen total verändert. Ein Bike das viel im Dreck unterwegs ist quittiert sowas dann mit einem schwergängigen Hinterbau.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## claus1009 (13. März 2012)

Juhuuu
Lui, der verlorene Vater kehrt mal wieder ins Forum seiner Fanes zurück!
Und schon gibt's Fakten aus erster Hand. 
Welcome back

Frage an Lui: ist eine gleitlager -  Option geplant?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. März 2012)

hehe... ab und zu muss ich ja mal nach der Kleinen schauen  

Die neuste Version der Fanes kommt mit IGUS-Lagern im Horstlink. Wir mussten da n bissl mit Toleranzen spielen. Beim Bike sind etwas engere Toleranzen als vorgegeben von Nöten, sonst ist Spiel spürbar. Das würde technnisch zwar keine Probleme bereiten, aber ich habe die dicken Kullertränen von manchem Spezi der gerne am Hinterrad wackelt vor meinem geistigen Auge nicht ertragen können  
Bei einem anderen Projekt bin ich am überlegen komplett auf Gleitlager zu gehen, aber es wird bestimmt schwierig zu kommunizieren, dass das durchaus Sinn macht...


----------



## pisskopp (13. März 2012)

Ich teste, das gerne, macht total Sinn!


----------



## ollo (13. März 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Doch, doch, das geht. Letzte Woche erst selbst ausprobiert und die bestellen 12 Gleitlager sind angekommen. Es ist zwar nur Vorkasse möglich, aber das habe ich einfach mal akzeptiert.



boah die Affen, was haben die für einen Aufriss gemacht als ich bestellen wollte


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. März 2012)

Das schlimme ist der schlechte Ruf, der den Gleitlagern noch aus frühen Fully-Tagen anhaftet. Mittlerweile haben sich die Werkstoffe so weiter entwickelt, das ich fast nur noch Vorteile sehe:

- Bauraum (der oversize Alu-Achsen ermöglichst => Steifigkeit beu gutem Gewicht)
- Gewicht der Lager selbst
- Belastbarkeit
- Wartungsfreiheit

Kritisch ist teilweise die Toleranzempfindlichkeit und der Verschleiß. Aber selbst wenn die Lager doppelt so oft getauscht werden müssten kostet es immer noch weniger und kann von jedem ohne Einpresswerkzeug selbst gemacht werden.

Was das Anlaufverhalten (Losbrechmoment) betrifft ist wahrscheinlich der größte Unterschied zu spüren. Allerdings täuscht das Gefühl, wenn man einen unbelasteten Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer bewegt... das laufen Rillenkugellager deutlich geschmeidiger. Werde mal versuchen ein paar Zahlen zu bekommen, wie die Geschichte unter Last (im Betrieb) ausschaut... da wird sich dieser vermeintliche Vorteil der Kugellager bestimmt schnell relativieren.

Lustig nebenbei:
Ich kenne nen Haufen Bike-Entwickler, die der gleichen Meinung sind... es traut sich bloß kaum einer Kunststoff-Lager zu verwenden, weil deren Ruf so schlecht ist


----------



## tobsinger (13. März 2012)

supi, dass wir info aus erster hand bekommen!
richtig, mein Speci wackelt ordentlich, wenn man das HR anhebt.
ich denke gleitlager, lassen sich schon komunizieren, wenn es einfach das bessere Konzept ist.


----------



## claus1009 (13. März 2012)

Lui, gilt das mit dem Gleitlager im Horst link auch für die schlanke Schwester AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (13. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...Lustig nebenbei:
> Ich kenne nen Haufen Bike-Entwickler, die der gleichen Meinung sind... es traut sich bloß kaum einer Kunststoff-Lager zu verwenden, weil deren Ruf so schlecht ist


da wird dir david turner was anderes erzählen. mittlerweile nutzt er auch ein deutsches fabrikat. aber selbst davor hatte man jahrelang ruhe. wovon ich mich als putz- und pfelgefauler 3,5 jahre beim RFX überzeugen durfte.
selbst jetzt bei den dw hinterbauten, mit ihrer größeren last für die lager, hat man 2-3 jahre ruhe bevor man sich den lagern annehmen muss.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. März 2012)

die schlanke, jüngere Schwester bekommt die gleiche Lagerung...

Dazu folgende Info... hoffe der Jürgen haut mich jetzt nicht:
Die Hinterbauten egal ob Alu oder Carbon sind komplett untereinander austauschbar. Mit dem AM Hinterbau am Enduro müsste sich wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe ein Radstand von 430mm einstellen.
D.h. mit dem AM Hinterbau an der Enduro Fanes lässt sich ordentlich was Gewicht sparen... was die Stabilität betrifft dürfte sich nicht viel tun, da die Sitzstreben im vorderen Bereich identisch geformt sind. Unterschiedliche Belegungspläne gibts da nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht.

... so bin gespannt, ob jetzt alle AM-Streben fahren wollen 

Edit: Unterschiedlich sind eh nunr die Sitzstreben... die Kettenstreben sind identisch


----------



## Piefke (13. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ... so bin gespannt, ob jetzt alle AM-Streben fahren wollen


Nö, warum auch
Wegen der paar Gramm


----------



## ollo (13. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> die schlanke, jüngere Schwester bekommt die gleiche Lagerung...
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...




Natürlich  ....... Radstandverstellerei hin oder her, einmal auf kurz und die Kette gekürzt heißt auch gleich wieder, auf Lang zurück gebaut eine neue längere Kette 

Und Haue gibt es bestimmt, wegen dem Optionsdschungel für den Jü 


@ Osti

ich halt doch gerne meinen Kopf hin damit es Belastungsgerechtes Material gibt ........ so dann mal Fix bei Jü angerufen und was zum Kaputt spielen geordert in der AM Version


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Also ich bin mal gaspannt, obs die Carbon Strebe auch mit Verstellblablubb gibt. Da würde cih nur ungern drauf verzichten. Oft baut man nicht um, aber so als Anpassung für mal in den Bikepark ist es dann schon toll.


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2012)

Stand nicht schon irgendwo, dass die Strebe ohne Verstellung ist ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Kann sein, aber es wird ja Unterschieden zwischen AM Druckstrebe, und so.
Der Proto sah mal so aus.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. März 2012)

... es kommen zwei verschiedene Verbundwerkstoffplastikkohlegedönssuperleichtundnichtganzbillig-Streben... eine mit Verstelloption fürs Enduro, die andere ohne fürs AM.

Coole Tech-Info am Rande:
Das ganze wird mit einem mehrteiligen Werkzeug gemacht. D.h. das vordere Ende der Streben wird wirklich in der selben Form hergestellt. Je nach Strebe werden dann die unterschiedlichen Formen für die Ausfallenden dran gepackt. Fast wie Lego...


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

nicht ganz billig triffts wahrscheinlich ist, ABER: leider geil. Mist, jetzt hab ich ein Gegenargument weniger.

Gute Sache mit dem wenigen Werkzeug, hab mal gehört, was so Formen für KohlenstoffHarzgedönse kosten, da muß man lange verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> .... ABER: leider geil. Mist, jetzt hab ich ein Gegenargument weniger.
> 
> ......





 ....gib Dich dem Schwarzen Gold hin


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Bald nennst auch du mich: (Carbon) Meister.


Bringt wohl mehr Erparniss als ne neue super leicht Kurbel.


----------



## fofiman (13. März 2012)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Voer allem wird dann das Heck etwas leichter und meine Hope V2 und die 11-34 Kasette fallen nicht mehr so ins Gewicht.


----------



## tobsinger (13. März 2012)

ich hab gestern mein speci enduro gewogen, von dem ich immer dachte es wiegt glatt 13kg und wollte do so gerne mit der fanes in die region kommen

Ergebnis: 14,3kg 

da juckt mich doch das halbe kilo mehr nicht und was ich jetzt an geld spar, 
carbonstrebe ade
carbon lenker ade
titan schrauben pfui:


----------



## pisskopp (13. März 2012)

carbon ist Sondermüll, vergesst das nicht.
Lernt biken, dann jucken die 234,45 Gramm nicht


----------



## der-gute (13. März 2012)

der strom den du für dein posting verbraucht hast, verpestet auch in seiner produktion die umwelt.

dazu dieses internetdevice das du nutzt, was da an schwermetall drin is

alter...einfach mal die Messe halten...






PS: was hat Fahrtechnik mit dem Bikegewicht zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (13. März 2012)

alles, weißte doch


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> carbon ist Sondermüll, vergesst das nicht.
> Lernt biken, dann jucken die 234,45 Gramm nicht



Zu dem Internetmythos hätte ich langsam mal gerne die Beweise/Paragraphen gesehen.
Hier in Punkt 8 wird das Gegenteil behauptet.

Alu ist auch nicht gerade gesund.


----------



## phlipsn (13. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

habe gestern mal mein Fanes zerlegt um den Rahmen zu lackieren...... Habe eben mal nach der Liste für die Anzugsmomente des Hinterbaus gesucht, irgendwie hab ich aber die Anleitung verlegt, könnte mal jemand die Daten posten?
Und nochwas: Hat von euch schonmal jemand die Lager des Hinterbaus kontrolliert? Beim meinem sind leider schon nach ca. 8 Monaten  die beiden  Lager der Druckstreben im Arsch...... Die Abdichtung war quasi nicht mehr vorhanden und der Wälzkörper liegt frei.....

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Hier ist das pdf.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8909157&postcount=3759


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9280664&postcount=5086

Dichtringe weg ist mal richtig blöd. Ich würde SKF Explorer RSH Lager empfehelen, die haben mehr Fett im Lager, und vereinen die Eigenschaften von Metalldichtscheiben und Gummilippen.


----------



## der-gute (13. März 2012)

mein Hinterbau hat auch Spiel...

die Lager wechsel ich, wenn die Carbonstrebe da is


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Puh, bin auch gerade am gucken und bursten, aber unter dem Matsch siehts noch gut aus und Spiel ist auch keins vorhanden, einige Rostecken vom Salz konnte man gut wegrubbeln. Hast du mal nachgeschaut, ob die einstellbaren Lager(Horst, und am Tretlager) spielfrei sind, da kommts am ehesten her.


----------



## phlipsn (13. März 2012)

Also bei mir sind nur die Lager an der Dämpferwippe defekt, der Rest ist ok.... Mein Problem ist jetzt jedoch auch noch, weiß noch nicht do genau wie ich das Lager am besten rausbekomme da es ja in einem Sackloch sitz.....


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Jü fragen. Da die Dichtlippe ja eh weg ist, könntest du es auch über den eventuell vorhandenen Käfig mit Lagerwerkzeug rausziehen. Oder, weils ja eh Maggi ist, über den Innenring rauspressen.


----------



## phlipsn (13. März 2012)

Leider nicht, Hab es auseinander gebaut, da kam mir schon der Innenring und der defekte Käfig samt Kugeln entgegen.... Aussenring sitzt noch in der Strebe und das ist das Problem...


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Riesen Kacka, Jü fragen, aber sowas von, den Ring muß man wohl raussägen beim guten Schlosser, die Kriegen das beschädigungsfrei hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (13. März 2012)

Muß mir mal Gedanken drüber machen, hab das ja auchmal gelernt..... Wenigstens hat die Farbe schonmal gehalten und die Gute hängt jetzt im WZ zum trocknen


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. März 2012)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Muß mir mal Gedanken drüber machen, hab das ja auchmal gelernt..... Wenigstens hat die Farbe schonmal gehalten und die Gute hängt jetzt im WZ zum trocknen


Da schreit mich förmlich was vom Hörnertee, als Logo ,an  Aber das wäre ja Blasphemie


----------



## imun (13. März 2012)

Also mal Butter bei die Fische. Ich arbeite in ner Metallbude und die Fanes ist noch nicht fertig montiert. Was bestell ich morgen für Lager damit ich nicht diese Probleme hab.


----------



## phlipsn (13. März 2012)

Also ich werds mit zz oder was ähnlichem veruchen muß mir mal nen paar verschiedene Arten anschauen, oder mit nen paar Endurobearings, sollen ja auch ganz gur sein....

Zur Hochsitzcola, gute Idee, hab ich noch garnicht so gesehen


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2012)

Enduro bearings....gut ? Made my day !


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Also mal Butter bei die Fische. Ich arbeite in ner Metallbude und die Fanes ist noch nicht fertig montiert. Was bestell ich morgen für Lager damit ich nicht diese Probleme hab.



Fahr doch erstmal, Lager gehen nicht von jetzt auf gleich kaputt.


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Enduro bearings....gut ? Made my day !



+1

größeren Mist für mehr Geld kann man wohl kaum kaufen....


----------



## ollo (13. März 2012)

ups der Lagerkoller geht um 

Wenn dann mal irgendwer schöne Haltbare Lager + Größe + Bezugsquelle gefunden hat bitte das Rezept im  Fanes Sanitätszelt  abgeben


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

http://www.agrolager.de/product_inf...60056&osCsid=93213d5a1401d72cd02cbd3a7e4440df

die anderen Größen kenn ich nicht, aber SKF RSH taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (13. März 2012)

Ich lese hier seit 3 oder 4 Tagen nur noch Lager Lager Lager. Da dachte ich mir, wenn dann gleich und mehr als 8 Monate Ruhe. Oder?
Naja, werde dann erstmal fahren und die Lagerdiskussion beobachten


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. März 2012)

Nicht nur lesen. Bei ca. xxx Rahmen, jetzt ein Rahmen, wo alles im Sack war und zwei Wippen Lager, deren Dichtung beschädigt war, mit anschließender Selbstzerstörung. Das mal zur Statistik.

Andere Überlegung, andere Lager würden auch einem Verschleiß unterliegen, sie leben also um die Lebenspanne länger, wie der erste Lagersatz hält.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. März 2012)

Tipp des Tages für den professionellen Lagerkommandaten:

Die Dichtringe von Rillenkugellagern einfach mit einer Nadel oder angespitzten Speiche raushebeln. Wenn man vorsichtig am Rand ansetzt geht auch nix kaputt. Dann schön mit Fett auffüllen und den Dichtring wieder reindrücken.
Das is billiger als die Sonderlager mit extra Fettpackung.

Background:
Normale Lager werden nicht komplett mit Fett aufgefüllt, weil während der Rotation das Fett durch die Kugeln verdrängt wird. Dadurch entsteht zusätzliche Reibung und vor allem Druck der das Lager zerstören kann.
Da der Hinterbau eines Bikes aber selten mit 6000 Touren pro Minute rotiert isses kein Thema da ordentlich Fett rein zu hauen.

Greez von der Insel des Rahmenbaus


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. März 2012)

achsojaeinsnoch:

keine ZZ-Lager verwenden, die haben nur einfache Blechscheiben und dichten ganz schlecht gegen Spritzwasser.

2RSH- oder 2RSL-Lager sind besser geeignet (vor allem die 2RSH)


----------



## ollo (14. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> achsojaeinsnoch:
> 
> keine ZZ-Lager verwenden, die haben nur einfache Blechscheiben und dichten ganz schlecht gegen Spritzwasser.
> 
> 2RSH- oder 2RSL-Lager sind besser geeignet (vor allem die 2RSH)




wenn Du jetzt noch die Lagermaße raus rückst, dann können die die ihre Fanes für Bettlägerig halten mit Rezept freien Neulagern versehen ....... ohne sich dafür in Dunklen Bahnhofsecken rumtreiben zu müßen


----------



## Nasum (14. März 2012)

Ja das wäre toll wenn man die Maße hätte. Nicht das ich meine Lager wechseln will, mein Fanes hat erst ein paar Abfahrten aber für später würde ich mir das mal notieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. März 2012)

Moin ihr Frühaufsteher  Haben euch die Lager den Schlaf geraubt?
Wollt ihr dem Jürgen denn nicht lieber ein paar Lagerkits abkaufen? 

Hier die Infos (gilt für die Bikes aus der ersten Serie, die neuen Bikes kommen mit anderen Lagern):

Tretlager: 6000 2RS (10x26x8)
Sitzstrebe: 608 2RS (8x22x7)
Ausfallenden: HK1010 + IGUS GTM-1224-015

von den IGUS braucht man vier Stück, weil zwei pro Nadellager verwendet werden


----------



## Nasum (14. März 2012)

Danke Das mir Lager den Schlaf rauben gibt es nicht, es ist die Arbeit die mal wieder ruft. 

@phlipsn

Kleb da ein Jägermeister Aufkleber drauf und mach ein Foto und schick es mir. Ich geb es meinem Chef und dann gibts für die treuen Kunden bestimmt ein paar Flaschen Jägermeister...ich stell den her(Destillateur gelernt), sowas sieht unsere Firma gerne Danach kannste ja wieder abmachen.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. März 2012)

hey Nasum... ich liebe meinen Job... aber gerade bin ich neidisch geworden


----------



## Nasum (14. März 2012)

Brauchst du nicht, kurz nach acht, ich geh verkosten und ich spucke nicht aus


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. März 2012)

da wird dem Eberhardt die Leber hart


----------



## imun (14. März 2012)

So ein Job hätte ich auch gern


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. März 2012)

@Nasum Du sollst keine andern Götter neben deinen Gott haben Ausserdem sollst du nicht verschandeln deines nächsten Bike  So genuch gebibelt  Aber ja es schreit förmlich danach.


----------



## Nasum (14. März 2012)

Einfach ne knallige schöne Farbe.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin ihr Frühaufsteher  Haben euch die Lager den Schlaf geraubt?
> Wollt ihr dem Jürgen denn nicht lieber ein paar Lagerkits abkaufen?
> 
> .........




Schlaf .... wasn das....... die Fanes liegt mit schwerer Lagerkolik da nieder, da ist nichts mit schlafen 


naja wenn der Jü die schon auf Vorrat hat (erste Serie inkl. Signature ? ) , dann muß ja nicht lange gesucht werden.... und vor dem Einbau noch mal Nachfetten wie Du schon geschrieben hast !?!


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> So ein Job hätte ich auch gern



Also bei der Herstellung von Felgenreiniger mitzuwirken, finde ich jetzt keinen so reizvollen Job !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (14. März 2012)

Vorsichtig


----------



## pisskopp (14. März 2012)

Was hälst Du davon die Dichtringe abzuheben und die Lager mit NLGI2 volzuzufetten?
Danke & Gruss



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin ihr Frühaufsteher  Haben euch die Lager den Schlaf geraubt?
> Wollt ihr dem Jürgen denn nicht lieber ein paar Lagerkits abkaufen?
> 
> Hier die Infos (gilt für die Bikes aus der ersten Serie, die neuen Bikes kommen mit anderen Lagern):
> ...


----------



## Route66 (14. März 2012)

Hi,



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist der schlechte Ruf, der den Gleitlagern noch aus frühen Fully-Tagen anhaftet. Mittlerweile haben sich die Werkstoffe so weiter entwickelt, das ich fast nur noch Vorteile sehe:
> 
> - Bauraum (der oversize Alu-Achsen ermöglichst => Steifigkeit beu gutem Gewicht)
> - Gewicht der Lager selbst
> ...



muss das hier noch mal kommentieren. 
Ich denke, das Problem liegt hauptsächlich auch darin, dass es die Rillenkugellager in gängigen Größen an jeder Ecke gibt und die Gleitlager meist kundenspezifisch hergestellt werden. 
Und jetzt verreckt mir auf einer Mehrtagestour eins oder ich brauche für einen alten Rahmen was. 
Wenn man dann herstellerspezifische Lager kaufen muss bekommt man die i. d. R. nicht zügig her und zudem hat man oft schon nach 3 oder 4 Jahren das Problem, dass man die Teile nicht mehr bekommt und somit den Rahmen verschrotten kann falls man keine Möglchkeit zur Nachfertigung hat, aber auch da braucht man dann erst mal geeignetes Material. 

Zusätzlich können die Rillenkugellager einigermassen (ja ja, sie sind nicht dafür erfunden) Querkräfte aufnehmen ohne dass man spezielle Konstuktionen erfinden muss. 
Bei einem alten Giant NRS hatte ich auch mal das Problem mit den Gleitlagern. Da wurden die Verbindungspunkte der Streben (Horstlink & Lager Sitzstrebe/Umlenkwippe) durch Kunststoffscheiben getrennt welche auch nicht wesentlich verschlissen waren. Dafür fand der Verschleiss dann an den Aluteilen der Streben statt. D. h. ich hätte um die Lagerung zu erneuern die Sitzstrebe und die Kettenstrebe neu kaufen müssen  
Die eigentlichen Gleitlager waren noch einigermassen i. O  

Bei den kleinen Schmieden wie Alutech hätte ich da jetzt weniger Bedenken bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit aber bei so Kandidaten wie Cube, Canyon.... schwant mir nix gutes. 

Dass das Material das heute ab kann steht glaube ich ausser Frage. Das beweisen ja u. a. auch die Huber Buchsen die ich selbst auch fahre. 

Das nur mal so am Rande.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2012)

Turner hat mit seinen Bikes mit Gleitlagern hinlänglich bewiesen, dass das funktioniert.


----------



## thegood (15. März 2012)

Der Shuttle Urlaub rückt näher und das Bike muss Abfahrtstauglich gemacht werden.

Da ich mit der Bionicon nicht zufrieden bin, brauche ich daher noch eine 2-fach Kettenführung ohne Bashguard die mit der Race Face Freeride Kurbel mit Bashguard harmoniert. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2012)

mit der RF Kurbel geht vieles, da sie nicht so eng am Tretlagergehäuse sitzt.

ich bin mit der Atlas FR eine Stinger gefahren.
man muss vielleicht einen Distanzring von links nahc rechts machen,
dann schleift die Kette nicht an der Grundplatte.


----------



## thegood (15. März 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20581_Stinger-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm-.html

Die in der  ISCG - 05 Ausführung ? Oder brauch ich die E-Type Version ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. März 2012)

Brauchste nicht, du kannst nehmen was du kriegst, alles passt dran (Iscg old, iscg 05, tretlagerklemmung).  ABER:  Rolle mit Befestigung fand ich nicht so gut, wie die Rolle an der Kettenstrebe und die fand ich auch nicht besser als die cguide 2.


----------



## imun (15. März 2012)

Ich hab E13 2fach dran und nen Distanzring zwischen Backplate und Innenlagerring. Geht auch gut, aber teurer als Stinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (15. März 2012)

Eigenbau mit Rolle an der Kettenstrebe funzt bei mir hervorragend mit 2fach Kurbel.


----------



## Brausa (15. März 2012)

@ Schlabbeloui:

*Gleitlager:* Eine solche Messung wäre wirklich mal interessant. Das beim Handbewegen spürbare Losbrechmoment im Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer würde im Fahrbetrieb untergehen, ist klar. Nur hängt die Reibkraft leider mit der Normalkraft zusammen. D.h. bei einem Schlag müsste die Reibkraft/Losbrechmoment ebenfalls sprunghaft ansteigen. Wie gesagt, Messungen hierzu würden mich brennend interessieren. Gefühlsmäßig geht der Hinterbau im Fahrbetrieb mit dem Nadellager auf der drehenden Dämpfer-Seite besser/lebendiger als mit der DU Buchse. Das ist aber natürlich rein subjektiv und nicht direkt verglichen (mit 2 identischen Fanes am gleichen Tag).

*Carbon Hinterbau:* Wenn der einzige Unterschied zwischen AM und ED die Verstellung ist, bräuchte ich die nicht (bei 430mm). Wie stehts generell mit der Stabiliät? Mein Fanes wird als Freerider eingesetzt, entsprechend müsste der Carbonhinterbau mind. gleich stabil sein als der aktuelle Alu (da dieser scheinbar schon grenzwertig für diesen Einsatzzweck sein soll).


----------



## slash-sash (16. März 2012)

Soll ich euch mal sagen, was ich gestern bekommen habe?!?!? 
DIE erlösende Mail. Sonnenstrahlen draußen und was wird heute kommen? Da kommt ihr nie drauf. Deshalb sage ich's euch:
Mein Fanes  (kann die Fratze nicht breiter grinsen?)
Liebe Paparrazzis (schriebt man das so )!
keine Angst, ich werde Bilder im jungfräulichen Zustand machen. Aber bitte geduldet euch. (Psst, meine Eltern sind zu Besuch. Ich hoffe, die sind Sonntag früh weg, damit ich gleich ne Runde drehen kann)


----------



## imun (16. März 2012)

Heute kommt mein Steuersatz und ich könnte die Fanes fertigstellen, aber die Schwiegereltern kommen 650km zu uns und bleiben bis Montag. Ich könnt heulen. Ich fühle also mit Dir


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2012)

Ja, und ? Du brauchst denen ja nicht 3 Tage Händchen halten...
Meine Schwiegereltern haben kapiert, dass die Bikes seeeehr wichtig sind. Nimm' den Schwiegerpapa mit zum Schrauben, dann läuft das.
Die Wei... äh...Damen haben eh genug zum Ratschen.


----------



## slash-sash (17. März 2012)

Jo, wenn ich meinen Dad dabei habe, habe ich den Lenker auf der Sattelstütze kleben und muß mit nem Sattel lenken.
Ich habe alles ausgepackt und einige Ungereimtheiten feststellen müssen; leider. Daher werde ich am Montag erst mal mit Jü sprechen und wenn alles geklärt ist, Bilder hier rein stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin ihr Frühaufsteher  Haben euch die Lager den Schlaf geraubt?
> Wollt ihr dem Jürgen denn nicht lieber ein paar Lagerkits abkaufen?
> 
> Hier die Infos (gilt für die Bikes aus der ersten Serie, die neuen Bikes kommen mit anderen Lagern):
> ...



dann brauche ich also:
2 x 6000 2RS (10x26x8)
2 x 608 2RS (8x22x7)
4 x HK1010 + IGUS GTM-1224-015

wo bekomme ich das?

mein Hinterbau wackelt langsam zu viel...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> dann brauche ich also:
> 2 x 6000 2RS (10x26x8)
> 2 x 608 2RS (8x22x7)
> 4 x HK1010 + IGUS GTM-1224-015
> ...




Du Brauch nur 2 x HK1010 + IGUS GTM-1224-015 wo du die her bekommst kann ich dir nicht sagen aber den Rest bekommste bei eBay. Ich hol meine Lager immer bei eBay, über so nen Kugellager Shop in Berlin. Die haben da gute Lager von skf und so.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2012)

Mit RSH Ausführungen.

http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11060056
http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11062006
http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=14100012
http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/lineare-gleitlager-lagergehaeuse/6671497/

oder Jü fragen, der hat sicher ein Set.


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2012)

So, Bike steht. Aber es haben sich noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten dazu gesellt. Also leider keine Bilder. Erst, wenn ich das geklärt habe. Sorry.

Aber schon mal 2 Fragen vorab.
1) ist meine erste Schraubachse hinten. Daher die Frage, ob einfach anziehen reicht?! Mehr ist ja eh nicht da. Aber das soll halten? Ich habe sie jetzt einfach mal mit vorsichtigem Schmackes angezogen.
2) ich habe eine X7-Kurbel für 2x10 dran. Jetzt will ich nen weißen Bashguard dran bauen. Aber irgendwie sieht mir das so aus, als wenn das gar nicht geht, da die 4 Zahnkrantzaufnahmen gar nicht mehr so plan sind, wie das bei den 3-fach Kurbeln ist. Jo, logisch, ich weiß. Aber bekomme ich da nen Bashguard dran oder brauche ich da nen speziellen und längere Schrauben?
Dank euch schon mal.


----------



## Piefke (18. März 2012)

Längere Schrauben wirsd du sicher brauchen.


----------



## grosser (18. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So, Bike steht. Aber es haben sich noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten dazu gesellt. Also leider keine Bilder. Erst, wenn ich das geklärt habe. Sorry.
> 
> Aber schon mal 2 Fragen vorab.
> 1) ist meine erste Schraubachse hinten. Daher die Frage, ob einfach anziehen reicht?! Mehr ist ja eh nicht da. Aber das soll halten? Ich habe sie jetzt einfach mal mit vorsichtigem Schmackes angezogen.
> ...



Eine 2fach Kurbel mit Bashguard?? Wie geht das?


----------



## Piefke (18. März 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Eine 2fach Kurbel mit Bashguard?? Wie geht das?


Warum sollte das nicht gehen?
Der Bash sitz da, wo das dritte KB sonst sitzt.


----------



## SlayMe (18. März 2012)

Er hat doch aber eine 2-fach Kurbel, die hat kein drittes Blatt.


----------



## Piefke (18. März 2012)

Eine 2fach Kurbel ist doch nicht anders als eine 3fach, oder doch?
Meine 2fach SLX könnte ich auch 3fach fahren.


----------



## SlayMe (18. März 2012)

Ist das jetzt ein Scherz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (18. März 2012)

Wieso Scherz?
SLX 2 fach:





SLX 3fach:


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2012)

Da ist schon ein Unterschied. Die aktuellen 2-fach Kurbeln haben keine plane Auflagefläche mehr außen, wo da das 3. KB aufliegen würde. Schau dir mal ne 2-fach X7 Kurbel an. Die sind alle abgerundet. Daher meine Frage.
Dann müßte ich ja meine Kurbel tauschen, wenn das nicht gehen würde. Das sieht ja oberschei55e aus ohne Rockring/Bashguard/oder-wie-die-noch-so-heißen


----------



## grosser (18. März 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen?
> Der Bash sitz da, wo das dritte KB sonst sitzt.



Ja, aber eine 2fach-Kurbel ist dafür nicht vorgesehen, sie besitzt nicht den Sitz bzw. Ausfräsung dafür wie eine 3fach Kurbel. Bei der 3fach Kurbel wird ja das grosse Kettenblatt gegen den Bashguard getauscht. Ich kenne nur diese Lösung -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30719_Kettenfuehrung-X-Guide-Modell-2012-.html

Wenn es Lösungen für die 2fach Kurbel gibt, fände ich auch interessant!


----------



## Piefke (18. März 2012)

Bei der X7 scheint das tatsächlich anders zu sein als bei der SLX.


----------



## grosser (18. März 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Eine 2fach Kurbel ist doch nicht anders als eine 3fach, oder doch?
> Meine 2fach SLX könnte ich auch 3fach fahren.



Ja das ist ja auch eine 3 fach umgerüstet. Hat meine Frau auch an ihrem Bike! Ich fahre an meinen Bikes generell 22/36 mit Bashguard aber immer auf einer 3fach Kurbel.


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

du bist nicht Uptodate..

2fach war früher eine normale dreifach Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblättern plus Bash.

heute sieht das so aus:






und ist eigentlich nicht für Enduro und Freeride.
das sind Kurbeln für 2x10 Antriebe


----------



## grosser (18. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Da ist schon ein Unterschied. Die aktuellen 2-fach Kurbeln haben keine plane Auflagefläche mehr außen, wo da das 3. KB aufliegen würde. Schau dir mal ne 2-fach X7 Kurbel an. Die sind alle abgerundet. Daher meine Frage.
> Dann müßte ich ja meine Kurbel tauschen, wenn das nicht gehen würde. Das sieht ja oberschei55e aus ohne Rockring/Bashguard/oder-wie-die-noch-so-heißen



oder nimmst die Lösung, da hast du sogar einen Kettenspanner dabei, gibt es auch ohne!


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bei der X7 scheint das tatsächlich anders zu sein als bei der SLX.



nicht nur bei der X7,
bei allen SRAM und Shimano 2fach Kurbeln ausser der Saint und der SLX


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2012)

Na toll. Ok, dann muß ich mir mal was überlegen. So lasse ich das nicht, das ist pottenhässlich.
Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Es sidn doch im Moment diese flachen Pedalen super in; und machen am Fanes auch Sinn. Wer hat sich denn da derzeit einen Namen gemacht? Ich bin bei so etwas nämlich echt schon länger raus.
Ich suche ein flaches Pedal in weiß, für einen annehmbaren Preis. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. März 2012)

Ich Fahr das "nukeproof electron" Pedal mit "fiveTen" Schuhen. 
Super Mischung und das Pedal ist Sau leicht, weil, faserverbundstoff ;-)


----------



## ollo (18. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> So, Bike steht. Aber es haben sich noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten dazu gesellt. Also leider keine Bilder. Erst, wenn ich das geklärt habe. Sorry.
> 
> Aber schon mal 2 Fragen vorab.
> 1) ist meine erste Schraubachse hinten. Daher die Frage, ob einfach anziehen reicht?! Mehr ist ja eh nicht da. Aber das soll halten? Ich habe sie jetzt einfach mal mit vorsichtigem Schmackes angezogen.
> ..............




war zufällig eine Bedienungsanleitung bei deinem Rahmen dabei ???? Dann schau auf die Letzte Seite, da wird die Achse mit MAX 10 Nm angezogen....... wozu schreibt einer die Dinger wenn sie keiner liest


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2012)

Wo wir schonmal beim Bedienen sind. In welcher Federwegeinstellung wird die Wippe eigentlich ausgeliefert? 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> war zufällig eine Bedienungsanleitung bei deinem Rahmen dabei ???? Dann schau auf die Letzte Seite, da wird die Achse mit MAX 10 Nm angezogen....... wozu schreibt einer die Dinger wenn sie keiner liest



Aber Herr Ollo...

welche Bedienungsanleitung?

PS: fragste mal bei Jü an wegen Austausch-Lagersets?


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2012)

zu 1. Klar hält das, die Achse/Schnellspanner soll auch nur die Nabe an den Rahmen pressen, damit die Nabenachse fest sitzt, die Nabenachse im Ausfallende ist dann eine stabile Verbindung.

Zu 2.) 
Längere Schrauben sind bei dicken Bashs Pflicht, aber ob es für den Sram 2x10 Lochkreis und die Aufnahme(Kb ist ja außen) überhaupt einen Bash gibt, keine Ahnung?
http://alutech-cycles.com/Kettenfuehrung-Zubehoer

Pedale wäre von Superstar components günstig zu bekommen(sind die selben wie die Sixpack nur ohne Labelzuschlag), oder reverse trailseeker und sixpack skywalker. 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wo wir schonmal beim Bedienen sind. In welcher Federwegeinstellung wird die Wippe eigentlich ausgeliefert?



Einfach mal auf die Wippe schauen, ich glaub nicht , das es da eine Werkseinstellung gibt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2012)

Man kann doch das dreieckige insert in 3 Positionen drehen um den Federweg auf 160, 165 und 170 mm einzustellen. Oder irre ich ?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na toll. Ok, dann muß ich mir mal was überlegen. So lasse ich das nicht, das ist pottenhässlich.
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Es sidn doch im Moment diese flachen Pedalen super in; und machen am Fanes auch Sinn. Wer hat sich denn da derzeit einen Namen gemacht? Ich bin bei so etwas nämlich echt schon länger raus.
> Ich suche ein flaches Pedal in weiß, für einen annehmbaren Preis. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?




Alternativ Du lässt die 2 Fach ohne Bashguard im Herkömmlichen SInne und nimmst so was hier, wird halt nicht an der Kurbel sondern an der ISCG Aufnahme befestigt und erfüllt genau den selben Zweck, nebenbei hast DU auch gleich noch eine Kettenführung 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30719_Kettenfuehrung-X-Guide-Modell-2012-.html


Pedal ..... Canfield, Spank Spike, Reset Trailseeker, Strailine AMP, Expedo (stand was im Newsbereich) 



@homer,

wo steht denn die Schraube bei Dir ???  wenn Unten im Dreieck = 160 mm, wenn oben dann Uphill und wenn nach hinten dann 170 mm 

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Geometrieverstellung_1_Grad.pdf


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. März 2012)

Ich glaub die 165mm Einstellung gibt es nicht ;-)


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Man kann doch das dreieckige insert in 3 Positionen drehen um den Federweg auf 160, 165 und 170 mm einzustellen. Oder irre ich ?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.





Ja kannst du, Insert muß auf der Nichtantriebsseite beschriftet sein, und dann gilt das hier.



$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Ich glaub die 165mm Einstellung gibt es nicht ;-)



Glaub ich auch, die uphill Position ist eher auf Höhe der 160mm.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2012)

Hinten. Also alles richtig. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. März 2012)

Was anderes wäre auch nicht falsch, alle Verstellungen, auch die am Ausfallende, können je nachdem Sinn machen.

Wir haben eben das Glück der Auswahl.


----------



## ollo (18. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Aber Herr Ollo...
> 
> 
> 
> PS: fragste mal bei Jü an wegen Austausch-Lagersets?




braucht man nur das www zu 

http://alutech-cycles.com/Industrie-Rillenkugellager-aus-Stahl


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Alternativ Du lässt die 2 Fach ohne Bashguard


Nee. Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher für Funktion vor Style. Aber in diesem Falle muß ich sagen, wird mir der C-Guide wohl reichen und wenn nicht, werde ich mir den Shiftguide aus Carbon nachbauen. Daher will ich auf jeden Fall nen Bashguard in weiß 


ollo schrieb:


> Pedal ..... Canfield, Spank Spike, Reset Trailseeker, Strailine AMP, Expedo (stand was im Newsbereich)


Upps  Ich glaube, die Zeiten, als man Pedale noch für 20-30 bekommen hat, sind wohl vorbei. Um die hundert Euronen. Sorry, aber die haben doch den Allerwertesten auf.  Dann bleiben meine alten Pedale doch.


----------



## ollo (18. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nee. Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher fÃ¼r Funktion vor Style. Aber in diesem Falle muÃ ich sagen, wird mir der C-Guide wohl reichen und wenn nicht, werde ich mir den Shiftguide aus Carbon nachbauen. Daher will ich auf jeden Fall nen Bashguard in weiÃ
> 
> Upps  Ich glaube, die Zeiten, als man Pedale noch fÃ¼r 20-30â¬ bekommen hat, sind wohl vorbei. Um die hundert Euronen. Sorry, aber die haben doch den Allerwertesten auf.  Dann bleiben meine alten Pedale doch.




ja zum teil sind die Preise Ã¼berzogen ........ Alternativ schaust Du mal hier in den Bikemarkt, da hab ich heute etliche gesehen ....... ansonsten, gilt wie immer "falscher Stein in Falscher HÃ¶he zum Falschen Zeitpunkt" und Peng  dran kleben geblieben, da bringen auch 5 mm weniger PedalhÃ¶he nichts......... den Trail DIN Normstein gibt es noch nicht bzw. sind sie noch nicht Bundesweit einheitlich vergraben worden


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2012)

... ah, doch. das Nukeproof Electron. Super.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (18. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ... ah, doch. das Nukeproof Electron. Super.



Sag ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (19. März 2012)

hat jemand die adresse von dem laden in oberstdorf bei dem man die fanes probefrahren kann????
danke goshawk


----------



## imun (19. März 2012)

So, die Fanes ist aufgebaut und morgen Vormittag wird die erste Tour gemacht. Sie ist ganz schön schwer geworden. Werde statt Bettys mal nach was anderem schauen. Und leichtere Schläuche. Was ich beim Probesitzen im Keller auch festgestellt hab, der Vorbau mit 40mm ist doch ziemlich kurz.
Was fahrt ihr für Längen? Tendiere zu 60 oder 65.
Also macht mir mal bitte Vorschläge zu Reifen und Vorbaulänge
Danke


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (19. März 2012)

Das Problem mit dem Vorbau hab ich auch. Fahr momentan nen 50mm von Hope und werd nen 70iger drauf machen. 
Zum Reifen: ich Fahr den Maxxis Ignitor Exception 2,35" der ist leich und hat gut grip. Dazu Schwalbe AV14


----------



## imun (19. März 2012)

Ich hör mal bei meinen Leuten ob einer nen 65'er hat. Und die Reifen, da schau ich auch mal. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2012)

boah ey...das Rad heisst Fanes E N D U R O

was sollen da so Pellen druf?


----------



## imun (19. März 2012)

Ma ohne Scheiss. Die is so schwer geworden wie mein ehemaliger Downhiller. Werde Sie morgen mal wiegen, aber über 16kg bin ich locker. Und dann die Berge hoch wird nicht lustig


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2012)

es gibt sicher gute Reifen im 1ply Segment,
da müssen es nicht immer die sackschweren 2ply sein.

z.B. minion EXO, Highroller II...

aber manche gibts halt nur in 2ply

z.B. Swampthing 2.5, Baron...

bei nem wirklich ausreichenden Reifen wirst du nicht viel unter 900g kommen


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. März 2012)

Vorbaulänge muß man selbst herausfinden, dann noch irgendwelche Schläuche aus der 130g Liga. Reifen kann man schwierig zu irgendwas raten, Singleply minion, highroller, ardent advatage und ihre Schwalbe pendants.
Zum Gewicht: Totem, Saint komplettaustattung, Stahl Coildämpfer, sowas läppert sich halt...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (19. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah ey...das Rad heisst Fanes E N D U R O
> 
> was sollen da so Pellen druf?



Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (19. März 2012)

Vom Aufbau her stimmt es was du sagst Moonboot. Ich werde morgen einfach mal fahren und vielleicht geht Sie ja doch gut den Berg hoch. Bergab hab ich da keine Bedenken


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst



nicht viel...

nur das ich mit solchen Pellen nicht fahren kann/will


----------



## imun (19. März 2012)

Mit welchen? Den schweren oder leichten?


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (19. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Mit welchen? Den schweren oder leichten?



Genau das war mir unklar. 
Ne Pelle kann ja dick oder dünn sein


----------



## slash-sash (20. März 2012)

Beim Vorbau muß ich dir auch zustimmen. Erstes Probesitzen war vorsichtig gesagt ernüchternd. Keine Ahnung, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Vielleicht lag es auch ander Marzocchi, die m.M. nach keine 170mm hat, sondern eher ne 150er ist mit 555mm EBL. Aber trotzdem erschien mir das ganze doch eher zu kurz und gedrungen. Hatte ich auf der Messe komplett anders in Erinnerung. Ich werde jetzt auch mal nen anderen Vorbau drauf machen un am Wochenende das gutes Fanes "entjungfern".
Reifenmäßig ist bei mir der HansDampf drauf. Keine Ahnung, was der kann. Aber ich bin mit den Bettys immer recht gut gefahren; im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 
Ich glaube, du wirst dein Gewichtsverlust auf andere Teile beschränken müssen, als auf die Reifen.
Ich bin übrigens mit der V1 (nicht SLX, sondern komplett X7), einer Reverb, einer 55 und nem RP23 auf 15,4kg.


----------



## ollo (20. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ma ohne Scheiss. Die is so schwer geworden wie mein ehemaliger Downhiller. Werde Sie morgen mal wiegen, aber über 16kg bin ich locker. Und dann die Berge hoch wird nicht lustig




fahr erst mal ....... durch die angenehme Geo der Fanes fällt das Gewicht erst mal nicht wirklich auf  

Reifen .... Vorne Baron in 2,3 und hinten eine Rubber Queen in 2,2 /2,4 , Maxxis Minion 2,35 Falt, ansonsten je nach Einsatz und Gelände, dieses "ein Reifen für Alles" geht halt nicht immer und der Trend zum zweit, dritt oder viert Laufradsatz schreitet eh weiter voran, je universeller das Rad ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> braucht man nur das www zu
> 
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Industrie-Rillenkugellager-aus-Stahl



Man man   Jü nimmts langsam auch von den Lebenden und den Toten...

Selbst von SKF bekommt man die Lager als 2RS für die Hälfte. Zumal es schon sagen wir mal "unteres Versenderniveau" ist, den Kunden nach einm halben Jahr auf den defekten Lagern sitzen zu lassen.

Das würde man in Bocholt niemals machen. Finde es schade wie sich hier vieles entwickelt.


----------



## phlipsn (20. März 2012)

Ärgern tut mich das mit den Lagern auch, aber ist nunmal so, ist nen Verschleißteil und kann halt mal kaputt gehen...... Vielmehr habe ich jetzt die Ursache für meinen häufigen Lagerschaden an der Aufnahme der Dämpferwippe gefunden, werds mal nen Foto machen dem Jü zusenden, hoffe das wir zu ner Lösung kommen...... Hol dir die Lager bei Ebay, schön billig und du bekommst noch welche mit ner "belastbareren"Abdichtung....

Phlipsn


----------



## Nasum (20. März 2012)

Oha, ihr macht mir Angst mit den Lagern...ich fahre gerne ruppig. WIe habt ihr das gemerkt das etwas nicht stimmt, hat der Hinterbau gewackelt oder was für Probleme traten auf? Ich möchte das bei mir mal beobachten.Danke


----------



## Piefke (20. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zumal es schon sagen wir mal "unteres Versenderniveau" ist, den Kunden nach einm halben Jahr auf den defekten Lagern sitzen zu lassen.


Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe vom Jü zwei Lager kostenlos erhalten.


[email protected] schrieb:


> Das würde man in Bocholt niemals machen.


Es gab hier mal einen Beitrag, da hat Rose einen Garantiefall mit einem gebrochenen Rahmen ganz übel abgeschmettert. So was, würde es beim Jü nie geben.


----------



## psycho82 (20. März 2012)

Mein Fanes-Coildampfer wiegt im Tourentrimm nur knapp unter 17 kg und rennt fast besser bergauf als mein 12,5 kg/150mm AM. 
Die Geo der Fanes ist wirklich traumhaft - zum Touren benutz ich 2,4er Rubber Queens mit einem LRS um die 1,9 kg.

Zum shutteln wird die Fanes nochmal schwerer mit breiten und schweren Alutech 1950 LRS und Conti Barons in 2,5 - Rollwiderstand und Gewicht der Reifen waere mir fuer Touren zu hoch, aber bergab abartiger Grip;-) 

Der ganze Fuhrpark rollt mittlerweile auf Conti und Schwalbe kommt mir nicht mehr an die Raeder! Vieleicht teste ich vorne mal die Maxxis Highroller II, aber bin mit den Rubber Queens sehr zufrieden, so dass es nicht wirklich notwendig ist umzuschwenken

Vorbau, Lenker und Spacerhoehe sind Geschmacksache - fahre lieber kurze Vorbauten (max 50mm) mit Segelstange 785mm und einem 3cm Spacerturm, der trotz Optik erhalten bleibt - Vorbau, Lenker und Spacer nach eigenen Vorlieben waehlen, denn die sind nunmal individuell.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## phlipsn (20. März 2012)

Mein liegt auch bei ca. 16Kg, stören tut mich das Gewicht nicht, denn das Ra geht echt gut vorwärts!!!! Und ob ich nun 5 min früher oder später oben bin ist mir mittlerweile echt latte spaßmachen muß es!!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. März 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Oha, ihr macht mir Angst mit den Lagern...ich fahre gerne ruppig. WIe habt ihr das gemerkt das etwas nicht stimmt, hat der Hinterbau gewackelt oder was für Probleme traten auf? Ich möchte das bei mir mal beobachten.Danke



Keine Panik.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen in der Region und im Modelljahr 2011(strive, mega, scratch), haben wir es richtig gut. Das in einem Jahr auch mal bei einigen Rädern Lager kaputt gehen ist normal, ich hätte mit ganz anderen Defekten bei einem neuen Rahmen gerechnet. 

Testen kannst du vieles, ist halt vom Aufwand abhängig. 
Entweder alles zerlegen, den Innenring mit den Fingern drehen, auf Spiel oder schwergängigkeit prüfen. Oder nur den Däpfer rausbauen und mal einfedern und am Hinterrad rüttel.


----------



## Nasum (20. März 2012)

Danke Moonboot, meine Erfahrung sagt mir das bei mir nix kaputt geht


----------



## psycho82 (20. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das würde man in Bocholt niemals machen. Finde es schade wie sich hier vieles entwickelt.



In Bocholt ist auch nicht alles Gold was glaenzt - mein AM stammt aus Bocholt habe es letzten September dort geordert und bisher knapp 1800km ueber die heimischen Trails gescheucht. Es ist ein nettes Rad - aber vorallem die Montage bei dem Versender war sehr bescheiden - Kurbel falsch montiert, Kette zu lang usw. usw.
Habe schon einiges auf Garantie machen muessen (Innenlager, Trigger etc) und war jedesmal direkt vor Ort um die Arbeiten direkt nach Durchfuehrung zu kontrollieren, was je nach Fall auch erforderlich war und vor Ort nachgebessert wurde. Letztendlich wurde alles gemacht und das Personal war freundlich, aber hat auch seine Kehrseiten - 1 1/2 Monate Wartezeit auf einen Inspektionstermin im Winter.
Fuer einen Versender ist man in Bocholt nicht schlecht aufgestellt im vgl. zu anderen Versendern (hatte und habe auch von der Konkurrenz Bikes), da stimme ich dir zu.

Den persoenlichen Kontakt den Jue bietet ist allerdings einmalig klasse und hier kommt meiner Meinung nach absolut keiner der bekannten Versender mit!
Hatte schon viele Bikes verschiedener Hersteller und in Sachen Engagement, Beratung, Kontakt, Herzblut usw. hat mich Alutech mit Abstand am meisten ueberzeugt!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## ollo (20. März 2012)

das entwickelt sich hier ja wegen der Lager, fast zu einem Prinzessin auf der Erbse Thread 

...... schlagt mich, aber ein "rauh" laufendes Lager merke ich beim Fahren weniger, nur beim am Rad rumspielen im Schuppen, mit Sorgenvoll verzogener Stirn ......... da geh ich lieber Fahren und schau nächstes Jahr mal wieder nach den Lagern 

Nein nicht das ich das runter spielen will, was zu schnell Kaputt geht sollte dem Jü auch gesagt werden, wie er dann damit umgeht, na ja ich sag mal "wie Du kommst gegangen so wirst Du auch empfangen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (20. März 2012)

Und das der Jü bei den schon recht hochwertigen Lagern nicht die Abnahmemenge eines riesen Onlineshops wie agrolager hat erklärt den Preis auch, es kann doch jeder bestellen wo er lustig ist, da muß man sich doch nicht gleich übervorteilt fühlen. Lagersets für egal welche Rahmen sind immer teurer als die Lagerhändler.



> das entwickelt sich hier ja wegen der Lager, fast zu einem Prinzessin auf der Erbse Thread ...... schlagt mich, aber ein "rauh" laufendes Lager merke ich beim Fahren weniger, nur beim am Rad rumspielen im Schuppen, mit Sorgenvoll verzogener Stirn ......... da geh ich lieber Fahren und schau nächstes Jahr mal wieder nach den Lagern



Bingo

Ich bin ein paar Monate beim Morewood mit verrosteten Lagern rumgefahren, ohne es zu merken. Einfach ein wenig beobachten und das Lagerspiel an den einstellbaren Lagern checken, dann kann man sich gut auf den eigentlichen Sinn und Nutzen eines Bergfahrrads konzentrieren. Selbst rauher Lauf, minimales Spiel oder eine ungeschmierte Luftdämpferdichtung sind in der Wahrnemung locker unterschwellig, beim einwirkenden Fahrergewicht.


----------



## DerandereJan (20. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> schlagt mich, aber ein "rauh" laufendes Lager merke ich beim Fahren weniger, nur beim am Rad rumspielen im Schuppen, mit Sorgenvoll verzogener Stirn ......... da geh ich lieber Fahren und schau nächstes Jahr mal wieder nach den Lagern




So siehts aus!!


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2012)

Eines der Problem mit den Lagern ist ja auch, dass sie oft nur in einem kleinen Bereich rauh laufen, da sie eben ungleichmäßig belastet werden.
So ein Lager sofort auszutauschen, halte ich auch für Humbug.


----------



## goshawk (20. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Eines der Problem mit den Lagern ist ja auch, dass sie oft nur in einem kleinen Bereich rauh laufen, da sie eben ungleichmäßig belastet werden.
> So ein Lager sofort auszutauschen, halte ich auch für Humbug.



word...- wenn mal richtiges sauwetter ist, schnell hinterbau öffnen und die lager eine viertel umdrehung weiter. das machste 3mal und dann weisste auch dass das ganze lager im eimer ist - erst jetzt tauschen..


----------



## Osti (20. März 2012)

mal ne rein informative Frage, von welchen Lagern redet ihr eigentlich die ganze Zeit? Horstlink, Hauptlager Schwinge, Dämpfer-Umlenkhebel?? 

kann dem ganzen irgendwie nicht so recht folgenden, was nun wo problematisch ist.


----------



## Piefke (20. März 2012)

Bei mir waren es die Lager an der Druckstrebe. Verbindung zur Wippe.


----------



## imun (20. März 2012)

Mal was anderes außer Lager:
Die Madame ist der Hammer. Heute erste Probefahrt und Sie geht wirklich gut den Berg hoch. Na 6! Monaten nicht fahren hätte ich mit mehr Problemen meinerseits gerechnet. Aber erstaunlicherweise war ich kaum kaputt als ich oben war.
Und Bergab ein TRAUM


----------



## sap (20. März 2012)

geht mir auch immer so...ich denk mir immer "hey, einer von uns beiden ist ne bergziege"...und ich liege in der Ü100kg-Klasse und hab breite schultern, ergo bins nich ich 
was mir bei der letzten tour aufgefallen is: ich dachte, ich könnte den bunny hop einigermaßen. aber mit dem schiff muss ich nochma üben ^^


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

Zugstufe raus, dann drückt dich das Federbein hoch 

jaja...am WE war ich wieder weit über meinen Verhältnissen unterwegs.
wenns da gescheppert hätte - uiuiuiui
das Fanes rennt aber auch wie ein Tier
mini DH triffts genau finde ich

wobei...dafür gehts zu gut bergauf.


Edith:

am Freitag war ich in der Pfalz...
echt nett dort!





wer das neue Teil findet, bekommt einen Rewe Treuepunkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (20. März 2012)

Sie ist echt ein Schlachtschiff. Nen Bunny bekomme ich sonst hin, aber Madame klebt so am Boden, da muss ich nochmal von vorn anfangen mit üben 
Bin über Steine drüber die ich mir dem letzten Bike nicht gemacht hab, ausser dem DH. Zwar keine Bestzeiten gebrochen heute, dafür ist Sie mir zu neu, aber das kommt noch.


----------



## Piefke (20. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wer das neue Teil findet, bekommt einen Rewe Treuepunkt!


Dämpfer


----------



## sap (20. März 2012)

der dämpfer is nur von mir geliehen, den wollte mir der-gute nachher wieder in die post geben, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## imun (20. März 2012)

Die Bettys lass ich übrigens jetzt doch drauf. Das sind genau die Schlappen die Madame braucht


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> der dämpfer is nur von mir geliehen, den wollte mir der-gute nachher wieder in die post geben, oder täusche ich mich?



Gegen einen höheren dreistelligen Betrag in Briefmarken mach ich das sicher...



imun schrieb:


> Die Bettys lass ich übrigens jetzt doch drauf. Das sind genau die Schlappen die Madame braucht



thats what i´m talking about!

wobei ich anstatt der Bettys lieber den Minion DHF 2.5 1 ply fahren würde
vorne 42a, hinten 60a
bei Trockenheit gibts nichts besseres - und mit ca. 900 g auch schön leicht


----------



## imun (20. März 2012)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Mein liegt auch bei ca. 16Kg, stören tut mich das Gewicht nicht, denn das Ra geht echt gut vorwärts!!!! Und ob ich nun 5 min früher oder später oben bin ist mir mittlerweile echt latte spaßmachen muß es!!!!



Hab ich dann Heut auch mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (20. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, die werden jetzt auch erstmal abgefahren und dann werden neue gesucht. Nen Clubmitglied bekommt von Conti Reifen gesponsert, mal schauen ob ich da was machen kann.


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

es soll ja einer von Conti fürs Trockene kommen

Codename Rammstein


----------



## imun (20. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Der ganze Fuhrpark rollt mittlerweile auf Conti und Schwalbe kommt mir nicht mehr an die Raeder!



Warum?



psycho82 schrieb:


> Vorbau, Lenker und Spacerhoehe sind Geschmacksache - fahre lieber kurze Vorbauten (max 50mm) mit Segelstange 785mm und einem 3cm Spacerturm



Habe jetzt 25mm Spacer und 40'er Vorbau mit 750'er Lenker. Am Vorbau probier ich mal noch


----------



## ollo (20. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ............
> wer das neue Teil findet, bekommt einen Rewe Treuepunkt!




Du hast endlich ein Kettenschloß verbaut stimmts stimmts stimmts 

........ los komm schon ich brauch den Treuepunkt für das Messerset


----------



## sap (20. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gegen einen höheren dreistelligen Betrag in Briefmarken mach ich das sicher...



Abgestempelt? Das lässt sich einrichten


----------



## User85319 (20. März 2012)

@ gute: is das ein silverado an deiner Schönheit?


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

ein was?

wenn du das Federbein meinst,
das is ein CCDB


----------



## old_school (20. März 2012)

Der Silverado ist ein Sattel von WTB, welchen auch ich sehr schätze!


----------



## slash-sash (20. März 2012)

Sag mal, hattest du nicht irgendetwas rotes am Bike? Pedale oder so?! Dann war dein Sattel doch auch schwarz. Und den Dämpfer hatten wir ja schon. Vorher Luftdämpfer, oder?!
Sagt mal, warum passt meine RF X-Type Kurbel nicht an meinen Rahmen? Meinen Bashguardwunsch habt ihr ja schon gelesen. Also habe ich meine alte, hier noch rumliegende RF Kurbel wieder aufgemöbelt. Das ist eine 3-fach. Auf der Antriebsseite kommt laut dem Aufkleber auf dem Tretlager ein Spacer und auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite gar keiner; ist ja nen 73er Tretlager. Aber dann bekomme ich definitiv keine ISCG-Kettenführung mehr unter. Ich schätze auch mal, dass kein kleines KB mehr rein passt. Das habe ich nämlich gerade demontiert. Sprich, die Kettenlinie passt auf gar keinen Fall. Aber sind denn 2-fach zu 3-fach so unterschiedlich? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, denn sonst könnt ich das Fanes ja nicht mit 3-fach fahren. Und das glaube ich nicht.
Entweder habe ich gerade nen Knoten im Kopf oder ich habe mich schon zu lange nicht mehr mit "neuen" Dingen beschäftigt.
2. Frage an alle Marzocchi 55 RC-Fahrer. Könnt ihr mal messen, wieviel cm messt ihr zwischen Oberkante Staubdichtung und Unterkante der Tauchrohrbrücke?! Ich komme da auf 16,2cm. Sieht irgendwie nicht nach einer 170er Gabel aus, oder?!


----------



## psycho82 (20. März 2012)

@imun

Reifenwahl ist natuerlich immer subjektiv, aber mir taugen die Contis in BCC-Mischung einfach durchweg besser als die Evos von Schwalbe. 
Z.B. Fat Albert gegen Rubber Queen 
- Bremsgrip, Spurtreue und Rollwiderstand gehen klar an Conti
- lediglich das Gewicht geht an Schwalbe, aber bin kein Gewichtsfetischist

Riesenvorteil ist die BCC-Mischung, die baut im Gegensatz zur Schwalbe Triple Compound mit zunehmend abgefahrenen Profil nicht ab.

An den HTs kommt anstatt Rocket Ron nun X-King zum Einsatz je nach Wetter auch Mountain King II Racesport statt Nobby Nic.
Am AM und und an der Fanes bekommt die Rubber Quenn den klaren Vorzug gegenueber dem Fat Albert.

Und auch die 2,5er Barons zum Shutteln mit der Fanes gripen maechtig, hier habe ich allerdings keinen Vergleich zum Schwalbe Gegenstueck!

Ich komme mit den Contis durchweg besser klar, aber wie bereits beschrieben ist die Reifenwahl auch von den subjektiven Empfindungen abhaengig.

Bei Schwalbe gefaellt mir ebenfalls nicht, das nun fast alle Reifen TL-Ready sind - find die einfach zu stramm und bei einer Panne jedesmal ein riesen Gefummel. Die Contis bekommt man wesentlich leichter rauf und runter.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (20. März 2012)

@der gute

Wie macht sich der CCDB in der Fanes?
Der Daempfer steht ganz hoch auf der Habenwollenliste,aber lohnt es sich wirklich?
Hast du einen vgl. zu anderen Coildaempfern eventuell sogar MZ TST R?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## ollo (21. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sag mal, hattest du nicht irgendetwas rotes am Bike? Pedale oder so?! Dann war dein Sattel doch auch schwarz. Und den Dämpfer hatten wir ja schon. Vorher Luftdämpfer, oder?!
> Sagt mal, warum passt meine RF X-Type Kurbel nicht an meinen Rahmen? Meinen Bashguardwunsch habt ihr ja schon gelesen. Also habe ich meine alte, hier noch rumliegende RF Kurbel wieder aufgemöbelt. Das ist eine 3-fach. Auf der Antriebsseite kommt laut dem Aufkleber auf dem Tretlager ein Spacer und auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite gar keiner; ist ja nen 73er Tretlager. Aber dann bekomme ich definitiv keine ISCG-Kettenführung mehr unter. Ich schätze auch mal, dass kein kleines KB mehr rein passt. Das habe ich nämlich gerade demontiert. Sprich, die Kettenlinie passt auf gar keinen Fall. Aber sind denn 2-fach zu 3-fach so unterschiedlich? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, denn sonst könnt ich das Fanes ja nicht mit 3-fach fahren. Und das glaube ich nicht.
> Entweder habe ich gerade nen Knoten im Kopf oder ich habe mich schon zu lange nicht mehr mit "neuen" Dingen beschäftigt.
> ....?!



ich dachte Du wolltest eine C Guide verbauen ?? Manche Kurbel passt nicht an jedes 73 er Tretlager bzw. Rad , so kann eine the Hive nicht an einem Liteville 301 verbaut werden, am Fanes passt Sie wiederum .......... aber was weiß ich schon von Raze Fatze ............ verläuft die Kettenline zu dich am Rahmen, vielleicht noch einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite verbauen ?? Oder zu weit weg, Spacer raus und und und


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2012)

ich fand meinen Vivid Air mindestens gleich gut
gefahren auf schnellem, ruppigem Untergrund...


----------



## slash-sash (21. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ich dachte Du wolltest eine C Guide verbauen ?? Manche Kurbel passt nicht an jedes 73 er Tretlager bzw. Rad , so kann eine the Hive nicht an einem Liteville 301 verbaut werden, am Fanes passt Sie wiederum .......... aber was weiß ich schon von Raze Fatze ............ verläuft die Kettenline zu dich am Rahmen, vielleicht noch einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite verbauen ?? Oder zu weit weg, Spacer raus und und und




Der C-Guide ist auch dran. Ich trauer auch nicht der Möglichkeit hinterher, dass ich keinen Chainguide am ISCG fahren könnte. Aber so wie es aussieht, werde ich noch nicht einmal nen kleines KB fahren können.
Ich bin zu dicht am Tretlager; trotz eines Spacers auf der Antriebsseite und 0 Spacer auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite. Ich kann die Kettenlinie also gar nicht mehr weiter weg vom Rahmen bekommen. Packe ich nen 2. Spacer auf die Antriebsseite, ist das ganze zu breit und die Kurbel dreht nicht merh frei.
Aber was sprechen wir von ungelegten Eiern?! Ich mache einfach mal Bilder. Dann sieht man es besser und kann einen Eindruck gewinnen.


----------



## psycho82 (21. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich fand meinen Vivid Air mindestens gleich gut
> gefahren auf schnellem, ruppigem Untergrund...



Danke fuer die ehrliche Antwort!
Dann kann ich mir dies sparen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (21. März 2012)

Da mein MZ TST Coil zu Zeit eine unangnehme Geraeuschkulisse von sich gibt und im neuwertige Zustand zum Service muss - ueberlege ich gerade trotz Abneigung gegenueber Air Daempfern mal einen Vivid Air oder Cane Creek DB Air zu testen.
Da der Vivid hier von einigen genutzt wird, welches Tune fahrt ihr M\M oder besser M\L? Gewicht knapp unter 80 kg
 +Ausruestung (Fullface, Neckbrace+ Protektoren


----------



## Osti (21. März 2012)

da ich die Huber-Buchsen verbaut habe, bin ich in dem Zuge auch wieder auf den Rp23 gewechselt und irgendwie taugt er mir doch besser im Fanes als der Monarch+. Der RP23 ist linearer und nutzt den Federweg besser. Beim Monarch+ habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Endprogression viel zu früh einsetzt. Im Vergleich zur Deville halte ich aber beide Dämpfer v.a. in der Druckstufe für überdämpft. Evt werde ich doch mal mit flatout-suspension sprechen....


----------



## imun (21. März 2012)

Ich will mich nach der heutigen Tour nochmal bei denjenigen bedanken die drauf gepocht haben mir die Fanes zu holen. So ein abartig geiles Bike hatte ich wirklich noch nie und hätte mir es auch nicht vorstellen können. Das stattliche Gewicht merkt man wirklich kaum beim Uphill, und DH läuft es wirklich unglaublich. Der Bunnyhop klappt auch wieder und ich glaub, ich muss jetzt jeden Tag biken gehen 
Genug der Schleimerei, eine Sache stört mich doch.
 Ein komische knacken, als ob die Dämpferfeder hin und her rutscht. Ich habe sogar mehr als die 3 Umdrehungen zugedreht und wenn man richtig dagegen drückt merkt man das "wackeln" der Feder.
Oder es ist noch was anderes und ich bin noch nicht drauf gekommen. Im Uphill ist es hauptsächlich. Vielleicht jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## ollo (21. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Da mein MZ TST Coil zu Zeit eine unangnehme Geraeuschkulisse von sich gibt und im neuwertige Zustand zum Service muss - ueberlege ich gerade trotz Abneigung gegenueber Air Daempfern mal einen Vivid Air oder Cane Creek DB Air zu testen.
> Da der Vivid hier von einigen genutzt wird, welches Tune fahrt ihr M\M oder besser M\L? Gewicht knapp unter 80 kg
> +Ausruestung (Fullface, Neckbrace+ Protektoren





wenn sich der Vivid im M/M Tune so verhält wie der Monarch+ im M/M Tune, dann wäre bei deinen zarten 80 kg, eher die L/M Version besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Zugstufe im M Tune viel zu Träge, die Druckstufe passt im M Tune so ab 75-80Kg.

Selbst ich mit 0,1T hätte gerne noch 2-3 Klicks mehr bei der Zugstufe 

Der Monarch+ den ich für meine Frau verbaut habe (im M/M Tune) ist auch wieder raus geflogen, da sie mit dem DT M210 wesentlich Zufriedener war. 


@imun,

knall die Feder doch erst mal richtig fest (Performance erst mal egal) wenn es dann nicht mehr knackt war es die Feder. 
- Als nächsten die Dämpferaufnahmen checken, d.h. die Inlays raus und mit etwas Fett wieder eingesetzt.

wenn dann noch Knack  Knack, dann......

- wäre die Kurbel dran
- die Schrauben für die ganze Hebelage (nachziehen) 
- Ritzel runter und neu mit etwas Fett aufsetzen 
- Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr sauber machen
- Kettenblattschrauben nachziehen
- Ohropax kaufen, Jägermeister an der Tanke besorgen, Parkbank mit Jägermeister aufsuchen und über den Örtlichen Schachclub nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (21. März 2012)

Vorallem schön fett auf die Stütze. 
Alle techs die ich bis jetzt hatte sind da ziemlich empfindlich gewesen inkl. Fanes.


----------



## imun (21. März 2012)

Sattelstütze einfetten?


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2012)

Check auch den Stützenkopf, der knackt sehr gerne.


----------



## imun (21. März 2012)

Also nochmal alles auseinander und neu zusammen mit noch mehr Fett


----------



## ollo (22. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Sattelstütze einfetten?



jaha das macht man, zumindest die ersten unteren 5 cm mit einem Hauch Fett versehen..... rutscht besser und Korrodiert nicht, ist immer schön wenn bei meinem Schrauber Räder ankommen wo sich Stütze und Sattelrohr im lauf der Zeit "Kaltverschweißt" haben 


Kann durchaus sein das Du alles noch mal auseinander bauen mußt , ich würde es immer stück für stück machen, damit Du weißt wo es letztendlich herkam


----------



## phlipsn (22. März 2012)

Hi Leutz,

mal ne Frage zu nem Coil Dämpfer:
Ich würde gern einen Roco oder nen Swinger verbauen, Als Feder würde ich gerne eine Titanfeder einbauen. Welche Federhärte bräuchte ich bei einer TI Feder? Ist die vom Verhalten wie eine Stahlfeder? Mein Gewicht liegt fahrereit bei ca. 95-100KG. Stahlfeder wäre da 450 oder 500?

Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (22. März 2012)

Die Angaben auf der Feder beziehen sich auf die einwirkende Kraft und Hub, beides hat nichts mit dem Material zu tun. Es sollte aber schon ein qualitativ hochwertiger Hersteller sein, da auch die Nachbehandlung recht wichtig ist. 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## psycho82 (22. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn sich der Vivid im M/M Tune so verhält wie der Monarch+ im M/M Tune, dann wäre bei deinen zarten 80 kg, eher die L/M Version besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Zugstufe im M Tune viel zu Träge, die Druckstufe passt im M Tune so ab 75-80Kg.
> 
> Selbst ich mit 0,1T hätte gerne noch 2-3 Klicks mehr bei der Zugstufe
> 
> Der Monarch+ den ich für meine Frau verbaut habe (im M/M Tune) ist auch wieder raus geflogen, da sie mit dem DT M210 wesentlich Zufriedener



Danke Ollo!
Was kann man beim Vivid durch umshimmen anpassen? 
Wenn ich z.B. einen Daempfer in L holen wuerde, kann ich ihn dann auf L/M umshimmen lassen oder wenn es mir nichr gefallen sollte auf M/M? 
Was kann man am Vivid tunen? Nur Zugstufe, nur Druckstufe oder auch beides?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## phlipsn (22. März 2012)

Thx, muß trotzdem nochmal nachfragen:

Der errechnete Wert liegt bei 492. Sollte ich jetzt eher eine 450 oder doch die 500er Federhärte bestellen? 450 kann man ja noch etwas vorspannen.....
Zur Federlänge: Der Hub des Dämpfers sind ja 2,5". Finde jedoch nicht so viele Federn in der Länge. Geht auch eine 2,8" oder 3" lange in nen Roco?

Sorry das ist für mich totales Neuland!!!


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Danke Ollo!
> Was kann man beim Vivid durch umshimmen anpassen?
> Wenn ich z.B. einen Daempfer in L holen wuerde, kann ich ihn dann auf L/M umshimmen lassen oder wenn es mir nichr gefallen sollte auf M/M?
> Was kann man am Vivid tunen? Nur Zugstufe, nur Druckstufe oder auch beides?
> ...


Das war eigentlich mein Hauptargument für den Vivid, da kannste durch umshimmen schon einiges Beeinflußen. Wenn man nicht gerade selber experimentieren will, kann man auch bei einem tuner direkt was bestellen. Frag mal Gino von flatout oder tftuned, was sie so empfehlen würden, die nehmen dann was passendes oder bauen um. Ich bin jetzt nach dem Winter mit dem MM recht zufrieden, der Verstellbereich hat eigentlich doch gereicht.


----------



## psycho82 (22. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich mein Hauptargument für den Vivid, da kannste durch umshimmen schon einiges Beeinflußen. Wenn man nicht gerade selber experimentieren will, kann man auch bei einem tuner direkt was bestellen. Frag mal Gino von flatout oder tftuned, was sie so empfehlen würden, die nehmen dann was passendes oder bauen um. Ich bin jetzt nach dem Winter mit dem MM recht zufrieden, der Verstellbereich hat eigentlich doch gereicht.



Danke, bei welchem Gewicht faehrst du M/M?


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. März 2012)

so um die 75kg.


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2012)

Was hat das Gewicht mit dem Dämpfertune zu tun ?


----------



## ollo (22. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Danke Ollo!
> Was kann man beim Vivid durch umshimmen anpassen?
> Wenn ich z.B. einen Daempfer in L holen wuerde, kann ich ihn dann auf L/M umshimmen lassen oder wenn es mir nichr gefallen sollte auf M/M?
> Was kann man am Vivid tunen? Nur Zugstufe, nur Druckstufe oder auch beides?
> ...




bei dem Vivid kannst Du umshimen, beides (fÃ¼r den Monarch gibt es Offiziell nichts zu kaufen) ein paar Seiten vorher haben ich einen Link gepostet wo es die Teile gibt. Lagen so um die 10â¬

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...DAmaGM9MSZibG93b3V0PTAmc3o9MyZzcD0x&pnr=50824


----------



## ollo (22. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was hat das Gewicht mit dem Dämpfertune zu tun ?



eine Aussage der Freeride, das bei unter 75 Kg doch besser ein "leichteres" Zugstufen Tune genommen werden soll und das hat sich auch in der Realität bewahrheitet. 

Aber wahrscheinlich kann man Grundsätzlich ein L Tune für die Zugstufe wählen, da sie im M Tune einfach zu Langsam für die Fanes ist, bzw. einen zu geringen Spielraum hat. Der DT in der Fanes meiner Frau hat von seinen 45 Klicks noch gut 30 über. Beim Monarch war nach 15 schon schluß mit verstellen und es hätten noch gut 10 da sein können, damit die Dame des Hauses zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk gewesen wäre.


----------



## RumbleJungle (22. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was hat das Gewicht mit dem Dämpfertune zu tun ?



Na ganz einfach - wenn ich es richtig verstehe: Geringes Fahrergewicht = geringer Druck im Dämpfer. Ergo: Zugstufe im M-Tune federt zu langsam aus. Ein geringer Zugstufen-Tune (L) macht den Dämpfer lebendiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (22. März 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach - wenn ich es richtig verstehe: Geringes Fahrergewicht = geringer Druck im Dämpfer. Ergo: Zugstufe im M-Tune federt zu langsam aus. Ein geringer Zugstufen-Tune (L) macht den Dämpfer lebendiger.



Sehe ich auch so. Die Dämpfung muss zur Feder passen. 

Bei der Zugstufe ist es eh klar, so wie von Dir geschrieben. 

Für die Druckstufe gilt es grundsätzlich auch - die Feder und die HSC kontrollieren ja gemeinsam die ungefederten Massen beim Einfedern. Da sich die Ungefederte Masse bei einer "härteren" Feder nicht verändert, braucht man weniger HSC, um den gleichen Effekt zu erreichen.


----------



## imun (23. März 2012)

Servus, das klappern im Bike kommt vom Federteller weil die Feder nicht richtig anliegt. Werde mir einen neuen drehen, aber ich würde auch mal nen Luftdämpfer probieren wollen. Im Bikemarkt ist Grad der hier drin:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/488442/cat/19

Von den Maßen her würde er ja passen, aber wie sieht es aus mit der großen Luftkammer und den Einstellungen Firm/ Mid?
Ist das okay für 100kg?


----------



## ollo (23. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Servus, das klappern im Bike kommt vom Federteller weil die Feder nicht richtig anliegt. Werde mir einen neuen drehen, aber ich würde auch mal nen Luftdämpfer probieren wollen. Im Bikemarkt ist Grad der hier drin:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/488442/cat/19
> 
> ...




die 100 Kg sind nicht das Problem, aber was ist Firm/ Mid ?? frag doch mal in was für einem Rad er vorher verbaut war, dann kannst Du zumindest ein bisschen rausfiltern ob er für den Rahmen angepasst wurde


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. März 2012)

> - Velocity/Rebound Tune: firm/middle



Ob das reicht, wird man schwer so sagen können, ausprobieren oder mal fragen was bei der Fanes sonst so verbaut wurde, hier gibts ja auch welche mit rp23.


----------



## imun (23. März 2012)

Also dann frag ich mal alle RP23 Fahrer:
Was ist in eurer verbaut?


----------



## Osti (23. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Also dann frag ich mal alle RP23 Fahrer:
> Was ist in eurer verbaut?



Ich habe mid Compression und low Rebound. Passt vom Basis-Setup bei 80kg ganz gut, finde allerdings dass der Dämpfer etwas lebendiger sein könnte, v.a. im Vergleich zur Deville


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (23. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Also dann frag ich mal alle RP23 Fahrer:
> Was ist in eurer verbaut?


Hallo IMUN,
Bei mir ist vom JÜ ein RP 23 M / M bei ca.100 Kg verbaut worden,
allerdings bin ich noch in der Tuning Testphase ( Erst 1 Ausritt  ) kann
dir also nicht wirklich weiter helfen.


----------



## Osti (24. März 2012)

ich werfe noch mal X-Fusion O2 RC(X) ins Spiel. Bin bisher 2 Dämpfer von denen in zwei Rädern gefahren und finde die besser als die Fox. Sollte mir da mal einer günstig übern Weg laufen, würde ich den gerne mal testen


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. März 2012)

Oder mal zu tftuned schicken, da gibts dann neue Dichtungen und ein komplettes Innenleben beim Push tuning. Das hat deutlich das hohe wechselmoment zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern gesenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (24. März 2012)

X fusion hab ich auch schon überlegt, den hab ich auch bei der Bucht für wenig Geld gefunden. Bin noch am überlegen was ich mach. Hab jetzt auch von nem Kollegen einen 60'er Vorbau bekommen. Um Längen besser. So werd ichs lassen.


----------



## Osti (24. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> X fusion hab ich auch schon überlegt, den hab ich auch bei der Bucht für wenig Geld gefunden.



wie, watt, wo? in 215mm?


----------



## imun (24. März 2012)

Nee, nur den Dämpfer ansich. 222mm kann man ja nicht verbauen, oder? Weil 216mm is nicht immer so leicht zu finden.


----------



## Osti (24. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Nee, nur den Dämpfer ansich. 222mm kann man ja nicht verbauen, oder? Weil 216mm is nicht immer so leicht zu finden.



nee, daher frug ich ja


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2012)

ich werf noch den manitou evolver ins rennen
ich fahr den in meiner fanes
und bin sehr angetan
der bekommt jetzt noch huber bushings
und gut


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin ihr Frühaufsteher  Haben euch die Lager den Schlaf geraubt?
> Wollt ihr dem Jürgen denn nicht lieber ein paar Lagerkits abkaufen?
> 
> Hier die Infos (gilt für die Bikes aus der ersten Serie, die neuen Bikes kommen mit anderen Lagern):
> ...



was für Lager sind in der Wippe?
die fehlt da nämlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (25. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> was für Lager sind in der Wippe?
> die fehlt da nämlich...




vielleicht die gleichen wie in der Sitzstrebe


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> vielleicht die gleichen wie in der Sitzstrebe



vielleicht oder bestimmt!

ich hab kein Bock beim Lagerwechsel noch was nachbestellen zu müssen...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (25. März 2012)

Bestimmt, die gleichen


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2012)

wo bekomm ich die GTM-1224-015 her?

bzw. wo bekomm ich alles zusammen?

bei Agrolager find ich die Scheiben nicht


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. März 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/

alles zusammen ist etwas schwierig.


----------



## RumbleJungle (25. März 2012)

Was habt ihr den so für Umwerfer montiert? Ich möchte ein 36er Kettenblatt mit Bash fahren. Soll ich mir besser einen dreifach Umwerfer besorgen oder passen die neuen zweifach Teile auch?


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2012)

ich bin 22/36 mit dem SLX 2fach E-Type gefahren.


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2012)

so, die Lager hab ich bestellt.

die Gleitscheiben bekomm ich aber nicht.

der Onlineshop, der hier im Thread genannt wurde, is nur für gewerbliche Kunden.

wo bekomm ich also 4x GTM-1224-015 her?


----------



## Osti (25. März 2012)

heute mal die Fanes mit den ganzen Umbauten in den Bergen eingeweiht, echt geniale Karre, macht sowas von Spaß!


----------



## tobsinger (25. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> so, die Lager hab ich bestellt.
> 
> die Gleitscheiben bekomm ich aber nicht.
> 
> ...



http://www.mercateo.com/p/108WZ-667...Bohrung_12mm_Herst_Teile_Nr_GTM_1224_015.html

denke da kann man auch als privater bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (26. März 2012)

Nach dem gequitsche des MZ TST R, wollte ich ja eigentlich Testweise den RS Vivid R2C Air in der Fanes verbauen. Hatte aber am Wochenende mal Gelegenheit einen AIR-Dämpfer in einem anderen 180mm-Bike zu fahren und bin mir nun sicher, in meine Fanes kommt definitiv kein AIR-Dämpfer rein.

Nun bin ich als Ersatz für den MZ TST R doch wieder beim Cane Creek Double Barrel angekommen. Und hätte dazu ein paar Fragen:

- Den Barrel gibt es in 215*63, dies sollte passen, oder?
- Dann gibt es den Dämpfer mit Kugelgelenk oder Teflonbuchsen, da der Dämpfer eh mit einem Huber-Bushing inkl. Gleitlager ausgestattet wird, ist es egal, welchen Dämpfer ich nehme oder geht nur der mit Teflon-Buchsen?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## tobsinger (26. März 2012)

un leihst Du mir deinen TST Coil mal für ne probefahrt, bevor Du ihn verkaufst, dann kann ich Dir auch ein Testprotokoll Air vs Coil schicken...


----------



## psycho82 (26. März 2012)

@tobsinger

Ich melde mich bei dir, sobald ein neuer Daempfer in meiner Fanes ist ;-) - CC liefert ja nicht immer unbedingt schnell...

Gruss
Benny


----------



## ollo (26. März 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Nach dem gequitsche des MZ TST R, wollte ich ja eigentlich Testweise den RS Vivid R2C Air in der Fanes verbauen. Hatte aber am Wochenende mal Gelegenheit einen AIR-Dämpfer in einem anderen 180mm-Bike zu fahren und bin mir nun sicher, in meine Fanes kommt definitiv kein AIR-Dämpfer rein.
> 
> Nun bin ich als Ersatz für den MZ TST R doch wieder beim Cane Creek Double Barrel angekommen. Und hätte dazu ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...




215 x63 passt (zu oft wird aus einem 216 ein 215 und umgekehrt)

die Buchsen müßen sich ja beide irgendwie Auspressen lassen und das sollte mit dem Huber Tool gehen, fragt sich nur bei welchen es schwieriger ist


@Osti 

undddddd ?? die Gabel ist doch der Knaller oder


----------



## imun (26. März 2012)

Jetzt suche ich einen Air, dann ist er doch wieder nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle und ich müsste ihn vielleicht noch tunen lassen und im Endeffekt doch wieder verkaufen. Also bleibt auch in meiner Fanes ein Coil drin. Das klackern der Feder wird auch irgendwann behoben bzw verschwinden. Ansonsten bin ich auch super zufrieden.


----------



## Nasum (26. März 2012)

Ich bin bzw. ich war auch ein absoluter Verfechter des Coil Dämpfers aber seit dem ich den Vivid Air bei mir verbaut hab muss ich keinen Coil mehr haben bzw. vermisse ich ihn nicht. Falls jmd. den DB kauft kann er ja mal ein Bericht abgeben wie der sich so schlägt, ich hab da ein Auge drauf geworfen.


----------



## Osti (26. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> @Osti
> 
> undddddd ?? die Gabel ist doch der Knaller oder



ja, kann man schon so sagen. Man kann zwar nicht so wie mit der Totem geradeaus über alles drüber holzen, aber sie funktoniert wirklich sehr prächtig! Ansprechverhalten ist wahnsinnig gut, sie taucht an Stufen nicht weg und das Rad ist nun viel agiler als mit der Totem. Die 700gr weniger merkt man natürlich auch extrem...  anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch bzgl der Steifigkeit. Diese ist natürlich geringer als bei der Totem und man muss mehr auf die Linie achten, aber mir ist das nicht negativ aufgefallen. Interessant ist wirklich die Dämpfung. Im Stand meint man, dass diese viel zu schnell eingestellt ist - so auch unisono die Meinung der Kollegen - auf dem Trail ist die Gabel dann trotzdem in ihrem Element. 

der RP23 passt jetzt mit den Huber Buchsen doch ganz gut zur Gabel. Ist auf jeden Fall mMn deutlich besser als der Monarch+, da er linearer ist. 

Sram X.9 funktioniert auch gut, wobei es ungewohnt ist, wenn man jahrelang inverse Schaltwerke gefahren ist. Dafür schlägt jetzt nix mehr am Ausfallende an 

die XT Bremsen haben sich auch sehr sehr gut geschlagen und vom Minion bin ich ebenfalls extrem positiv überrascht - genauso wie von der C.Guide. Fehlt nur noch die Carbonstrebe, dann ist's rad erstmal fertig!


----------



## RumbleJungle (26. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich bin 22/36 mit dem SLX 2fach E-Type gefahren.



Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe zu Hause einen 2fach X9 Umwerfer, 26/39, rumkullern. Das Teil sieht so verdammt popelig aus. Ich habe Angst, dass der mir am Bash hängen bleibt. Leider kann ich es noch nicht ausprobieren. Zur Not könnt ich den Umwerfer noch zurückschicken und mir einen anderen besorgen. Mist. Ich hasse Lotto


----------



## ollo (26. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> ja, kann man schon so sagen. Man kann zwar nicht so wie mit der Totem geradeaus über alles drüber holzen, aber sie funktoniert wirklich sehr prächtig! Ansprechverhalten ist wahnsinnig gut, sie taucht an Stufen nicht weg und das Rad ist nun viel agiler als mit der Totem. Die 700gr weniger merkt man natürlich auch extrem...  anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch bzgl der Steifigkeit. Diese ist natürlich geringer als bei der Totem und man muss mehr auf die Linie achten, aber mir ist das nicht negativ aufgefallen. Interessant ist wirklich die Dämpfung. Im Stand meint man, dass diese viel zu schnell eingestellt ist - so auch unisono die Meinung der Kollegen - auf dem Trail ist die Gabel dann trotzdem in ihrem Element.
> 
> der RP23 passt jetzt mit den Huber Buchsen doch ganz gut zur Gabel. Ist auf jeden Fall mMn deutlich besser als der Monarch+, da er linearer ist.
> 
> ...




 ..... bestätigt auch mein Empfinden mit der Gabel, so im Stand und wenig Anspruchsvollem Gelände meint man sie wäre nicht so der Bringer, zu Passiv und zu "Hart" aber wenn dann das Gerumpel losgeht, dann kann es nicht doll genug sein, ein Arbeitstier halt. 
Der Mnarch mit seinem M Zugstufen Tune scheint auch bei anderen Marken nicht so der Bringer zu sein, zumindest wird immer die zu Stark gedämpfte Zugstufe bemängelt.


@imun,

ich kann mich der Meinung von Nasum nur anschließen, der Vivid Air ist ein ganz feiner Dämpfer der vom schnöden Touren bis Bikepark alles wegbügelt und die geteilte Zugstufe ist ein echtes Highlight, da habe ich auch kein verlangen nach einem Coil. In der Hinsicht hat RS einen super Dämpfer abgeliefert und wenn der BOS Vipr nicht so klappern würde wäre das eine Alternative zum Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (26. März 2012)

Kann man eigentlich anfangs nach der RS Vivid Empfehlung für den Air gehen?

die lautet 6 Slow Rebound von der Schildkröte richtung Hase.
3 Klicks Fast Rebound von Schildkröte zu Hase
Und
3 klicks compression von ganz plus zu - 

Gerade die Compression kommt mir heavy vor und die Zugstufe dafür extrem langsam.

War am Wochenende mit der Vivid Coil Erstempfehlung unterwegs, das war so lala, aber ok, 6 Klicks von Hase richtung Schildkröte,3 Klicks slow Reboudn vom Hasen zur Kröte und 3 Kompression von ganz minus richtugn +

Also etwas umgedreht zur air Empfehlung aus dem Sram Video.

Das mit so 175Psi bei ca. 92kg mit Sack.


----------



## mane87 (26. März 2012)

Also ich fahre auch einen Vivid Air im Fanes und habe die Compression ganz offen und den begining stroke Rebound auf ganz schnell!
Der begining stroke Rebound könnte imho aber noch ein bisschen schneller sein...
Beim ending stroke Rebound hab ich meine Einstellung grade nicht im Kopf.

Achja Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung so um die 72 kg


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. März 2012)

Vogelsberger, die Anleitungen von Rockshox sind Empfehlungen, die können nicht allen Hinterbauten entsprechen, sondern eher einen Starpunkt vorgeben. 

Versuch mal möglichst wenig Endstroke-rebound und ein klein wenig beginning-rebound, dannach noch ein klein wenig Druckstufe, beim Luftdruck immer zwischendrin einfedern, damit die Negativkammer mitbefüllt wird. Der Endstroke greift schon ab 25% des Hubes langsam ein und gleichzeitig wird die Beginning stroke Kurve kleiner, aslo schon im Sag bereich, hängt recht viel vom Endstroke ab, den also nicht zu stark dämpfen.


----------



## imun (26. März 2012)

Der is mir aber jetzt noch zu teuer. Mein Geld ist aufgebraucht und steckt alles in der Madame. Nen Schnapperl in der Bucht für ne Fox wäre drin gewesen, aber nen Vivid Air is mir zu dick im Moment. Will erstmal meine Totem schwarzmatt lackieren lassen.
Danke trotzdem euch allen


----------



## ollo (26. März 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich anfangs nach der RS Vivid Empfehlung für den Air gehen?
> 
> die lautet 6 Slow Rebound von der Schildkröte richtung Hase.
> 3 Klicks Fast Rebound von Schildkröte zu Hase
> ...





ich fahre die Anfangszugstufe z.B. ganz auf, hätte auch gerne die Low Tune Variante, irgendwie d´kann die Fanes eine schnelle Zugstufe gebrauchen. Bei der Endingstroke habe ich die Schraube 1,5 Umdrehungen rein gedreht und die Compression 1 Klick zu (für gröberes Gelände mit Kickern und Co, wird sie noch mal 2 Klick weiter zu gemacht) 

@imun,

hast Du Dir "damals" zum Rahmen einen Dämpfer mitbestellt, wenn nicht würde ich den Jü nach einer Dämpfer OEM Nachbestellung fragen.


----------



## Piefke (26. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Also bleibt auch in meiner Fanes ein Coil drin.


Richtig so
Ich komm grad von ner Runde und musste mal wieder feststellen:
Fanes + Stahl/Titanfederfahrwerk = genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (26. März 2012)

Das war auch mein Gefühl am Wochenende.

Roten Knopf möglichst richtung Hase,Compression so wenig wie nötig.
Das der Ending Stroke Rebound so früh greift,warm ir nicht so ganz klar.

Muß ich wohl doch gleich noch etwas im Garten testen


----------



## imun (26. März 2012)

Ollo: hab mir den DÃ¤mpfer extra geholt. Der RS Kage hat mich 185â¬ gekostet und ist Hammer bis auf des komische klappern vom Federteller. Bin jetzt erstmal wieder weg von Air. Die Totem ist zwar super mit SoloAir, aber hinten bleibt der Coil


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> heute mal die Fanes mit den ganzen Umbauten in den Bergen eingeweiht...



schön geworden Osti


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (26. März 2012)

Ich empfinde meinen Monarch plus RC3 auch als zu langsam. Gibt's das andere Tune eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen? Sollte ja dann das L Tune sein Oder?


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. März 2012)

Ich würde ihn gleich zu einem Tuner schicken, es ist ja nicht gesagt, daß ein anderes Standrd tune das optimum ist. RS setzt ja zum Glük auch eher auf shimstacks, die sind doch leicht anpaßbar.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (26. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn gleich zu einem Tuner schicken, es ist ja nicht gesagt, daß ein anderes Standrd tune das optimum ist. RS setzt ja zum Glük auch eher auf shimstacks, die sind doch leicht anpaßbar.



Also du meinst, eine Scheibe mehr unter die zugstufennadel und fertig?


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. März 2012)

Also so simpel ist das nun nicht, deswegen auch eher jemand, der es abschätzen kann was man wo braucht.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (26. März 2012)

So einfach ist es aber eigentlich bei shimstacks Dämpfern. Ich hab meine eigenen Dämpfer auch immer selber "getunet". Bissel mehr zugstufe bissel weniger lowspeed, weicheres Öl, dünner, dicker und und und, aber in nem Air war ich noch nie drin. 
Deshalb die frage


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. März 2012)

Naja, nach try and error kommt man schon zu guten Ergebnissen, aber ein Tuner, weiß eben wie es ohne viel Probieren geht. Da muß man ja auch Kennlinie Fahrer und Einsatzbereich kennen. Ob das beim Monarch plus so einfach wie beim Vivid Air(Dämpfung ähnlich wie beim Coil) geht da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Zumindest ist es wohl nicht ganz so simpel, weil Push tuning sogar ein komplett neues Innenleben gebastelt hat, während sie beim vivid air nichts anbieten.

http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/...title=RockShox Monarch PLUS RC3&product_id=85


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2012)

Moin,

ein Kumpel von mir ist 208cm, meint Ihr ein XXL Rahmen passt Ihm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (27. März 2012)

Jürgen fragen.


----------



## imun (27. März 2012)

Er schweist bestimmt auch einen XXXL zusammen falls der XXL nicht reicht


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2012)

die Frage ist ob man es dann noch bezahlen kann.


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2012)

Moinsen, mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern in den Fanes.
Angegeben ist ja 216mm 63er Hub ist es möglich auch 222mm mit 70er Hub zu verbauen ?

Ich bin nämlich gerade am überlegen ob das mein neuer Rahmen werden soll und möchte die Kosten niedrig halten, da ich noch ein 222mm Dämpfer habe.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. März 2012)

Nein geht nicht, vielleicht könnte man den Dämpfer umbauen lassen, aber das wird auch was kosten.


----------



## ollo (27. März 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> die Frage ist ob man es dann noch bezahlen kann.




wie sieht es denn mit der Schrittlänge vom Kollegen aus. Wenn ihm das 640 mm Oberrohr reicht (je nachdem was er fahren will) , sehe ich eigentlich nur in der länge der zu verbauenden Sattelstütze den Knackpunkt, da anstelle des 540 mm Sattelrohres eher ein 580 da sein sollte und eine 440 mm Stütze eher schwer aufzutreiben ist


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2012)

90er Schrittlänge....Jü meinte das XXL soll wohl passen, da er einen Kunden hat der 205cm groß ist und es auch fährt. XXXL würde er auch nicht extra anfertigen.


----------



## StillPad (27. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht, vielleicht könnte man den Dämpfer umbauen lassen, aber das wird auch was kosten.



Schade, ein Umbau wird wohl nicht gehen.
Issen Manitou Swinger 4 Way Air.

Nun gut, jetzt weiß ich ja was auf mich zu kommt, dauert eh noch ein bischen bis mal Geld übrig ist


----------



## ollo (27. März 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> 90er Schrittlänge....Jü meinte das XXL soll wohl passen, da er einen Kunden hat der 205cm groß ist und es auch fährt. XXXL würde er auch nicht extra anfertigen.




oh ha sehr langer Oberkörper, da habe ich ja bei 194 mit 93 Schrittlänge schon fast mehr. 

Was fährt der Kollege den so Tour oder Enduro / Freeride ?? Wenn eher Tour, wäre mit Sicherheit eine Fanes Allmountain Sinnvoller. weil sie vom Oberrohr noch mal 15 mm mehr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (27. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ..... 440 mm Stütze eher schwer aufzutreiben ist



naja shannon hardcore gibts in 500mm


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> oh ha sehr langer Oberkörper, da habe ich ja bei 194 mit 93 Schrittlänge schon fast mehr.
> 
> Was fährt der Kollege den so Tour oder Enduro / Freeride ?? Wenn eher Tour, wäre mit Sicherheit eine Fanes Allmountain Sinnvoller. weil sie vom Oberrohr noch mal 15 mm mehr hat.



Korrigiere mich...98...vertippt. Er will damit Touren fahren aber es auch bergab krachen lassen


----------



## ollo (27. März 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich...98...vertippt. Er will damit Touren fahren aber es auch bergab krachen lassen



dann wird ein XXL mit 70 mm Vorbau reichen und die Stütze wäre auch passend


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2012)

Sehr gut...was ist da Standartmäßig dran? 

An die schwereren hier, mein Kumpel wiegt 130Kg...was mach da für ein LRS Sinn am Fanes?


----------



## imun (28. März 2012)

Also die DT Swiss E2200 von mir sind nur bis 110kg und da hab ich noch Glück 
Und dann auf jeden Fall ein Coil Fahrwerk.


----------



## imun (28. März 2012)

Was denn Standart? Vorbau oder Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (28. März 2012)

Naja...208 und 130kg. Wird wohl um einen Customlaufradsatz nicht drumrumkommen denke ich mal...Alex Supra D mit Hope EVO II oder so...und dicken Speichen.


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Was denn Standart? Vorbau oder Stütze?



Vorbau.


----------



## ollo (28. März 2012)

auch wenn es fast wieder keiner hören will  , ein Vivid Air würde auch gehen, allerdings mit dem High Tune in der Druckstufe. Laufradsatz von Shimano geht auch, keine Gewichtsbeschränkung, wobei mir die Supra D auch lieber wären.


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Laufradsatz von Shimano geht auch, keine Gewichtsbeschränkung





Im Moment fährt er ein Ghost ASX 5500 http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/asx-5500/


----------



## ollo (28. März 2012)

hab ich da jetzt was verpasst mit den Laufräder


----------



## Piefke (28. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Besitzer von Buber-Buchsen:
Habt ihr die Buchsen mit oder ohne Fett montiert?
Und welches Fett?

Huber meinst dazu:
"
Die Buchsen können mit und ohne Fett betrieben werden, mir gefällt mit besser."


----------



## othu (28. März 2012)

Igus sagt kein Fett, ich habe sie ohne verbaut.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (28. März 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Naja...208 und 130kg. Wird wohl um einen Customlaufradsatz nicht drumrumkommen denke ich mal...Alex Supra D mit Hope EVO II oder so...und dicken Speichen.



Ich würde eine EX729 mit Hope pro nehmen. Ist in der Gewichtsklasse auf jeden fall das sorglos packet.


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2012)

Wirklich sorglos in der 130kg Klasse ist die Mavic 823.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (28. März 2012)

Ist die auch doppelt geöhst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2012)

Die hat die im Felgenbett verschraubten UST Nippel.


----------



## grosser (28. März 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Besitzer von Buber-Buchsen:
> Habt ihr die Buchsen mit oder ohne Fett montiert?
> Und welches Fett?
> 
> ...



Bei Buber weis ich es nicht, aber bei Huber kannst du das Spezialfett mit bestellen für 0,20 euro!


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> hab ich da jetzt was verpasst mit den Laufräder



Naja...die haben wohl eher keine angegeben...werden wohl kaum keine Gewichtsbeschränkung haben.


----------



## Michael140 (28. März 2012)

Hier fahren doch einige den Monarch+
Könnt ihr den ganzen federweg nutzen, wenn ihr mit 30 % sag fahrt? Meine endprogression ist extrem hoch. So ein cm bleibt übrig. Ich überlege ernsthaft mal bei Sport Import nachzufragen. Mit weniger Luftdruck (ca.40% sag) ist er mir zu langsam und wirkt träge.


----------



## Osti (28. März 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den ganzen federweg nutzen, wenn ihr mit 30 % sag fahrt? Meine endprogression ist extrem hoch. So ein cm bleibt übrig.




so ähnlich habe/hatte ich das auch, da muss es schon gewaltig rumpeln, dass man den Federweg nutzt. Mich hat allerdings weniger die Progression an sich gestört, sondern dass diese schon sehr früh einsetzt. Man merkt schon kurz nach dem Sag-Bereich, dass der Dämpfer deutlich progressiver wird, als ob ein Anschlag vorhanden wäre. Fühlte sich unschön an, als ob man hinten nur 120mm Federweg hätte. BIn jetzt wieder mit dem RP23 mit Huber Buchsen unterwegs und der spricht jetzt seidenweich an und ist deutlich linearer. Könnte von der Druckstufe etwas lebendiger sein, aber insgesamt ist das schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## imun (29. März 2012)

Ich hab Huberbuchsen mit Spezialfett. Wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

Hallo,
bräucht einen Rat, habe mein Fanes seit Januar, bin auch super zufrieden seit ca. 3 Wochen habe ich ein Knacken bei Antriebslast. Hat einer eine Idee. Habe das Innenlager getauscht, Sattelstütze ist es nicht, Pedale auch nicht, Hinterrad auch nicht.
Kann es evtl. die Hammerschmidt sein oder das Hauptlager, das knacken tritt nicht auf wenn man nur im stand einfedert.
Bin ein wenig ratlos!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. März 2012)

Bist du mal ein Stück ohne sattelstütze Gefahren?


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

Ja habe ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. März 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bräucht einen Rat, habe mein Fanes seit Januar, bin auch super zufrieden seit ca. 3 Wochen habe ich ein Knacken bei Antriebslast. Hat einer eine Idee. Habe das Innenlager getauscht, Sattelstütze ist es nicht, Pedale auch nicht, Hinterrad auch nicht.
> Kann es evtl. die Hammerschmidt sein oder das Hauptlager, das knacken tritt nicht auf wenn man nur im stand einfedert.
> Bin ein wenig ratlos!




so in dem Bereich wenn Du vorne rechts mit der Kurbel nach unten trittst (von der 1 Uhr Stellung Richtung 3Uhr) ?? Wenn ja, war das bei einigen in der Anfangsphase auch und ist dann verschwunden.

Schonmal die  Dreieckigen Inlays aus der Wippe genommen und mit etwas fett wieder eingesetzt, Pedale mit Fett in die Kurbel eingesetzt ??


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

1Uhr bis 3Uhr Stellung stimmt Pedale sind mit Fett verbaut das mit den Inlays probiere ich.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

Hab ich auch gerade und ich hab die Kettenblattschrauben und die Ti achsen der Pedale als Verurssacher ausgemacht.


----------



## tobsinger (29. März 2012)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den so für Umwerfer montiert? Ich möchte ein 36er Kettenblatt mit Bash fahren. Soll ich mir besser einen dreifach Umwerfer besorgen oder passen die neuen zweifach Teile auch?



ich fahr den sram x7 die schräubchen zum verstellen der weitesten positionen sind allerdings im montierten zustand nicht zu bedienen 
da die verbindungsstrebe zwischen linker und rechter kettenstrebe im weg ist. 

hat noch jemand das problem?


----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2012)

Ich war gerade auf der alutech Seite. Vor einigen Tagen gab es doch noch Gabel und Dämpfer. Jetzt finde ich diese nicht mehr. Bin ich blind oder hat jü die rausgenommen.


----------



## ollo (29. März 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf der alutech Seite. Vor einigen Tagen gab es doch noch Gabel und Dämpfer. Jetzt finde ich diese nicht mehr. Bin ich blind oder hat jü die rausgenommen.



Deinen Real Geisteszustand kenne ich nicht, aber die Sachen sind raus aus dem Shop, Fehler im System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2012)

Schade, wollte gerade kaufen.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. März 2012)

Jü einfach mal Anschreiben. 
Das ist bestimmt nur ein Versehen.


----------



## ollo (29. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Jü einfach mal Anschreiben.
> Das ist bestimmt nur ein Versehen.




würde ich auch machen und nein es kein versehen, habe mit ihm schon Telefoniert


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. März 2012)

Aahh
Jetzt versteh ich woher der Wind weht. Also Anschreiben ;-)


----------



## imun (29. März 2012)

Das gleiche Knacken hab ich auch. Hab es noch nicht weg bekommen. Alles schon 2x auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut. Die Dämpferinlays werde ich noch fetten. Bei dem Rest quillt es schon raus. Naja, wird schon verschwinden hoffe ich


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Das gleiche Knacken hab ich auch. Hab es noch nicht weg bekommen. Alles schon 2x auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut. Die Dämpferinlays werde ich noch fetten. Bei dem Rest quillt es schon raus. Naja, wird schon verschwinden hoffe ich



Das macht mich wahnsinnig, habe die Inlays für den Dämpfer gefettet die Inlays in den Ausfallenden und das Knacken geht nicht weg. Hat einer den Jürgen deswegen mal kontaktiert?
Scheint ja ein bekanntes Problem zu sein.


----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2012)

Wie ist es hinten mit dem einstellbaren Radstand ? Da dürfte ja einiges an Knackpotential vorhanden sein.


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

Habe ich eben alles auseinander genommen und gut gefettet aber das knacken bleibt!


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

Fett finde ich da auch nicht optimal, das bindet Sand und Schmutz, lieber Schraubensicherung oder an den Titan-schrauben Montagepaste.

Ist die HS schon ausgeschlossen?


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

Tja mit der Hammerschmidt bin ich mir nicht so sicher werde die Tage mal eine von einem Freund montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2012)

Bei meinem ex am war es der Freilauf.


----------



## woodybender (29. März 2012)

Hinterrad hatte ich auch schon getauscht,keine Besserung.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Tja mit der Hammerschmidt bin ich mir nicht so sicher werde die Tage mal eine von einem Freund montieren.



Schau auch nach dem Isis Lager und dem Verschmutzungsgrad des Getriebes, falls ihr das Werkzeug habt.


----------



## imun (29. März 2012)

Ich habe auch die Vermutung mit der Saint Kurbel. Aber wie gesagt, schon 2x komplett auseinander genommen, gründlich gereinigt und wieder zusammen mit Unmengen an Fett. Alle Schrauben nachgezogen und mit Loctide gesichert. Am Sonntag machen wir mit Bikemechaniker ne Tour, vielleicht weiß der was es ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

Nach ner allgemeinen Regel ist es eh das Gegenteil dessen, was man eigentlich als Verdächtigen im Auge hat. Denkt man links, ist es rechts. denkt man Gabel, kommt das Geräusch vom Dämpfer.


...true story


----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2012)

ich hatte eben wieder ein nettes Telefonat mit unserm Guru JÜ!
Er war sehr erstaunt, dass ich so wenig hub ausnutzen kann. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich den Adapter für den Piggy herbekomme? Ich würde doch gerne mal den Luftdruck prüfen. Vielleicht reicht es ja schon, wenn ich auf < 250 psi gehe. Wer weiß, wie viel die da draufgegeben haben.


----------



## imun (29. März 2012)

Sagt der Guru was zum Knacken im Bike???


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

das hier vielleicht?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25802_Pumpenadapter-Monarch-Ario-.html


Sieht zumindest so aus, wie das Teil auf Seite 21/Punkt 79
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011-monarch-plus-technical-manual.pdf




imun schrieb:


> Sagt der Guru was zum Knacken im Bike???



Das Letzte Mal, daß ich ihn danach gefragt hab, war er auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen, der knackt, sont keine Diagnose möglich, aber es war kein Rahmen zu finden, auch nicht in der Testflotte.
Also wenn es nun wirklich der Rahmen ist und nicht die vielen Einzelteile ->einschicken! Ferndiagnosen sind schwierig bei alll den Individualaufbauten.


----------



## ollo (29. März 2012)

na ja es scheint ja bei einigen in dem Bereich zu liegen sobald auf der Antriebsseite die Kurbel unter Last zwischen der 1 und 3 Uhr Position bewegt wird.

Das liest sich zumindest bei mir Reproduzieren, speziell wenn die Kurbel in der Stellung auch noch über das Pedal nach außen gedrückt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. März 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> ich hatte eben wieder ein nettes Telefonat mit unserm Guru JÜ!
> Er war sehr erstaunt, dass ich so wenig hub ausnutzen kann. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich den Adapter für den Piggy herbekomme? Ich würde doch gerne mal den Luftdruck prüfen. Vielleicht reicht es ja schon, wenn ich auf < 250 psi gehe. Wer weiß, wie viel die da draufgegeben haben.




wie viel Hub nutzt Du denn ?? Beim Vivid war ich auch erst enttäuscht, bis ich den Kolben mal Nachgemessen habe ...... der ist nämlich nicht exakt 63 mm lang sonder länger, da bleibt also von Haus aus etwas stehen.

Was mir beim Bilder Vergleichen des Monarch aufgefallen ist, auf der RS Seite ist die Beschriftung für den Kompressionshebel genau andersherum wie auf den Produktbildern bei den I Shops, Max also unten und nicht oben..... manchmal kann man gar nicht zu blöd denken wie einer die Dinger da rauf klebt


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> na ja es scheint ja bei einigen in dem Bereich zu liegen sobald auf der Antriebsseite die Kurbel unter Last zwischen der 1 und 3 Uhr Position bewegt wird.
> 
> Das liest sich zumindest bei mir Reproduzieren, speziell wenn die Kurbel in der Stellung auch noch über das Pedal nach außen gedrückt wurde.



Ja, aber wie bei mir waren es dann Pedale oder Kurbel, falls die auszuschließen sind, wäre noch denkbar, daß es eines der Lager in und an der Kettenstrebe unter Kettenzug sind. Bei Horstlink und  Tretlagerlager sollte man dann noch mal das einstellbare Spiel checken.


----------



## ollo (29. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie bei mir waren es dann Pedale oder Kurbel, falls die auszuschließen sind, wäre noch denkbar, daß es eines der Lager in und an der Kettenstrebe unter Kettenzug sind. Bei Horstlink und  Tretlagerlager sollte man dann noch mal das einstellbare Spiel checken.




mit Sicherheit, das Anzugmoment für das Tretlager (Joke-Lager) ist ja auch von 15 Nm auf 10 Korrigiert worden....... was mir zum knacken noch einfällt, war das es immer dann kam wenn die Kette zu sehr im schräg lauf war und nach dem runter bzw. schalten in den nächst leichteren Gang ruhe war


----------



## Osti (29. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Was mir beim Bilder Vergleichen des Monarch aufgefallen ist, auf der RS Seite ist die Beschriftung für den Kompressionshebel genau andersherum wie auf den Produktbildern bei den I Shops, Max also unten und nicht oben.....




unabhängig davon ob der Aufkleber falsch rum drauf ist, ist die Min Position unten und die Max oben, zumindest bei meinem RC3+ 

das merkt man seeehr deutlich  

die Geschichte mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter hört sich interessant an, das lass ich aber mal lieber andere testen


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. März 2012)

Ich bin grad total baff das man an dem piggyback überhaupt was ändern kann. Das wäre ja quasi ne bottom Verstellung alla dhx und Co.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. März 2012)

Klar kann man was daran verändern, geht bei vielen Dämpfer so, auch beim Rp23, nur hat Fox einer standard Einstellung einen fetzigen Namen und nen Knopf gegeben.

So ein Kack, ich hatte es geahnt. Der vivd air macht Geräusche, braucht wohl nach einem Jahr einen Service. Es scheint, als hätte ich Luftblasen im Dämpfungsöl.
Jetzt überleg ich mal, ob ichs selber mache, den Service bemühe(hat ja Garantie) oder einenn tuner interviewe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2012)

ist mir egal wie viel hub der hat ;o). Wenn dich die Luft ablasse, dann kann ich ihn ganz komprimieren. Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich auch nicht wußte ob man an dem PB den Luftdruck ändern kann. Was sich der Entwickler dabei gedacht hat hier kein übliches Ventil zu verwenden. Ich bestell morgen mal und dann werden wir sehen.... wegen des knackens habe ich nicht gefragt. ich war mal wieder zu überrascht, dass JÜ sich so schnell zurückmeldet. super Typ


----------



## woodybender (30. März 2012)

Hallo, erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps zum knacken am Fanes. Habe mein Problem behoben, mein Hinterrad war nicht 100% augerichtet. Jetzt fährt es wieder nahezu lautlos durch die Wälder.


----------



## imun (30. März 2012)

Glückwunsch, mein Problem besteht immer noch :'(


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. März 2012)

@Michael140

Welche Einstellung,Gewicht und somit Druck hast du am Vivid?

Ich habe so 90kg fahrfertig, rund 178psi, Low Rebound 3-4 vom Hase richtung Kröte und 2-3 Klicks Compression von Minus richtung +
Sag ist 1,9-2cm wie es sein soll.

Am Samstag hatte ich trotz 80-100cm Sprung nur 4,5cm Hub genutzt. Gut,nicht hoch aber irgendwas um die 52-55mm wäre ja schon ok gewesen.

Komme jetzt erst zum richtigereren Fahren, seit November ging fast nix.


----------



## Michael140 (30. März 2012)

Ich hab einen Monarch +, keinen vivid. 
Bei 35% sag hab ich 170 psi für knapp unter 100 kg. Ich fahre den Dämpfer in der schnellsten Einstellung da er eh nicht der schnellste ist.


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. März 2012)

Und wieviel Hub nutzt du ?  von wieviel?


----------



## Michael140 (30. März 2012)

ich habe gerade mal gemessen. Mit dem Zollstock komme ich auf 65 mm möglichen Hub. Genutzt habe ich auf meiner Hausrunde "nur" 50 mm. Wenn ich mich anstrenge, dann komme ich auch auf 55 mm ausgenutzten Hub auf einer anspruchsvolleren Strecke.


----------



## ollo (30. März 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @Michael140
> 
> Welche Einstellung,Gewicht und somit Druck hast du am Vivid?
> 
> ...




nach einem 1 Meter Sprung noch 18 mm Reserve ist doch nicht verkehrt, der Vivid ist ein DH und kein CC Dämpfer und sollte dementsprechend Reserven haben, wenn der Hub zu wenig genutzt wird, einfach mal 40 % SAG einstellen (eingestellt für im Stehen Fahren) .......eine Optimale SAG Einstellung für "im Sitzen" und für "im stehen" fahren  geht nicht, ist immer eine Kompromiss.

Auch die 50 -55 mm sind Gut (die Dämpfer haben nur 63 mm, auch wenn 65 gemessen werden der Vivid hat um die 70 aber nur 63 mögliche), was soll der Dämpfer auf der Hausrunde tun, etwa durchschlagen und dann bei einer etwas noch härteren Sachen die Funktion einstellen, also nee wirklich. Ein Federelement was zu früh am ende ist, kann einer größeren Sachen nichts mehr entgegensetzen, der leidtragende ist der Fahrer, da sollte man sich mal mit einem Rock Shox Mechaniker drüber unterhalten


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. März 2012)

Bah,Ollo wieder 

Der macht wieder die ganzen Theorien kaputt das es am progressiven Dämpfer und nicht am unvermögen des Fahrers liegt 

Was ein Glück hab ich nicht erwähnt,das es die erste richtige Runde mit noch vorhandener Unsicherheit war, mein 301 war ich ja schon langfristig gewohnt.

Ich denke ich krieg ihn auch weiter, war alles irgendwo recht zaghaft am Sonntag.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. März 2012)

Ich finde da auch nichts ungewöhnliches. 1m ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Man braucht doch auch Reserven, für Größeres oder auch verpatzte Geschichten. Der vivid z.b. braucht schon eine tiefe Kompression oder gar einen Einschlag im Landehügel, rein von der Höhe her hab ich ihn so eingestellt, daß er in Willingen am Startdrop klarkommt. Es sollte halt nicht der Hub entscheident sein, sondern das was beim Fahrer in den Beinne ankommt, wenn er die einwirkende Kraft noch abfedern kann ohne das er einknickt oder es auf dauer schmerzt, ist es doch in Ordnung. Das ist immer noch ein Federwegsbiest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (30. März 2012)

Worst Case......







Bei normal versenkter Sattelstütze im Stehen. Draufgesetzt, SAG ablesen wollen, da wurde es weich am Hintern...

Mit Jü telefoniert, erste Hilfe kam SUPERPROMPT! Vorübergehend damit ich überhaupt ins Trainingslager kann siehts jetzt so aus >>






Erster Eindruck ist gut. Danach den Rahmen einschicken und weitersehen...

Kompetente Direkthilfe gabs vom Team IRONWORKX in Krumbach! Vielen Dank dafür!

Jan


----------



## Silly (30. März 2012)

Bah, so ein Mist. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, was das für ein besch***ener Moment war, als du den Bruch gesehen hast.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. März 2012)

Na endlich mal ein richtiges Problem.
Mein Beileid, ist aber eine sehr originelle Lösung des Problems, wenn man nicht mehr das Bruchstück gerade abschneiden kann. Hut ab!
Ich hoffe mal du kriegst den schnell ersetzt, aber ich mach mir da mal keine Sorgen, nur gut das es nicht während der Fahrt passiert ist und du ok bist.


----------



## DerandereJan (30. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ehrliche Anteilnahme!

Hatte die üblichen "Sattelstütze zu weit draussen, selber Schuld" Posts befürchtet....

Ich habe schon viel erlebt in der kurzen Zeit mit meinem Baby und es artgerecht gehalten, aber ich WEISS wie tief ne Stütze in den Rahmen gehört!

Ich hoffe, das klärt sich ebenso problemlos, wie Jü´s Hilfe am Telefon schnell kam!

Jan


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (30. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Worst Case......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mein Beileid Jan......

Auf dem 2. Bild sieht es so aus als ginge der Riss bis fast zur Dämpferumlenkhebel Aufnahme, da würde ich die Sattelstütze als Ursache ausschließen oder wurde da mit ner Trennscheibe der Klemmschlitz für die Sattelstütze verlängert?


MfG C.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. März 2012)

Das ist die Reparatur.


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (30. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das ist die Reparatur.



Sorry, mein Fehler


----------



## Michael140 (30. März 2012)

Sowas ärgerliches. Aber hoffen wir das beste! 
Ich trau mich gar nicht weiter über meinen Dämpfer zu reden. 

@ollo: klar soll ein Dämpfer nicht auf der hausrunde durchschlagen. Dennoch sollte man ihn auf unterschiedliche Strecken abstimmen können. Meiner ist leider ziemlich unsensibel. Und mit 35% sag bleibt ja auch nicht viel Hub zum einfedern übrig wenn 1 cm übrig bleiben. Auf Wurzeln springt der Hinterbau deswegen gerne mal weg. Aber auch wenn ich den dämpfer echt stresse bleibt immer mind. 0,5 mm übrig, auch im Park. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich mit weniger Druck im pb klar kommen werde. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich mit weniger Druck im pb klar kommen werde. Den sag stelle ich aber im sitzen ein. Ansonsten ist der Druck nicht ausreichend und der Dämpfer wird um
einiges schlechter in seiner Funktion.


----------



## Route66 (30. März 2012)

Hi,

Jan, schöner shit. An was kann das gelegen haben? 



Ich stelle mir grad eine Fanes mit Ober- und Unterrohr in diesen stylischen Sechskantrohren vor : 





Das wäre doch mal endgeil   

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (30. März 2012)

Sind das die Franzosen? Ham schicke Bikes


----------



## ollo (31. März 2012)

@der andere Jan

....... mein Beileid zu diesem unglücklichen Umstand 
Irgendwie steh ich aber auf dem Shlauch, die Stütze war mit mind. 10cm versenkt und trotzdem ist das Sattelrohr an der Schweißnaht gerissen ??

@Vogelsberger

ah ich vergaß das hier ja ein paar Umsteiger sind, dann wäre die Alte Lv Weisheit wohl besser gewesen "ihr fahrt nicht hart genug" 
Alternativ schlage ich ein "ich hätte gerne ein Problem mit der Fanes Thread" vor 

@Michael

doch mach ruhig, bin auch gleich wieder still ........ wenn nach einem 3 Meter Drop mit 35% Sag 1 cm übrig bleibt würde ich mir sorgen machen (ich würde die 35% SAG eher für im stehen einstellen und Bergauf dann die Lowspeed Einstellung zu schalten, naja was weiß denn schon ich) . Liegt das springen bei Wurzelfeldern nicht an der zu langsamen Zugstufe, der Dämpfer "Trampelt sich fest" irgendwie finde ich das M Tune in der Fanes Suboptimal, aber auch in anderen Rahmen, wird die zu zähe Zugstufe bemängelt   Vielleicht kann Lord Helmchen da weiterhelfen und den Dämpfer Fluffiger und schneller machen


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> @der andere Jan
> 
> ....... mein Beileid zu diesem unglücklichen Umstand
> Irgendwie steh ich aber auf dem Shlauch, die Stütze war mit mind. 10cm versenkt und trotzdem ist das Sattelrohr an der Schweißnaht gerissen ??



Exakt. Mal eben Nachgemessen... Sind  ~15 cm, mit 10 wäre nur knapp unterhalb des Gussets, das wäre MIR schon zu wenig....

Grüße Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. März 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit der Sattelstütze? Stimmt der angegebene Durchmesser oder hat sie leichtes Untermaß? Leider kann man ja nun nicht mehr der Durchmesser des Sattelrohrs messen.


----------



## tobsinger (31. März 2012)

wo hier gerade der dämpfer tuning virus umgeht, wer fährt den roco wc air und mit welchem setup, kann mir jemand paar tips zum feintuning an den rädchen geben? von MZ gibt's ja keine richtwerte ausser den luftdruck.

vllt kann mir ja jemand paar daten geben, mit denen ich anfangen kann.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit der Sattelstütze? Stimmt der angegebene Durchmesser oder hat sie leichtes Untermaß?



Der Profi meines Vertrauens, der während der kompletten Misere anwesend war, sagte, sie hätte minimales Spiel. Also nicht das bekannte Reverb-Spiel. Ob das für einen solchen Defekt ausreicht, dafür bin ich nicht Experte genug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (31. März 2012)

War auch nur so die erste Vermutung, Denn damit es dort reißt müßte reicht der Hebel des Sattelstützenauszugs eher nicht aus, das rohr ist ja recht dick. Also schätze ich mal, daß sich die Sattelstütze eventuell nicht formschlüssig abgestützt hat und es dann am schwächsten Punkt der Riss kommt.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2012)

So auch seine Vermutung. Er sagte etwas von eventuell nicht gleichmässig ausgerieben... da hört mein Sachverstand aber auf....


----------



## woodybender (31. März 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wo hier gerade der dämpfer tuning virus umgeht, wer fährt den roco wc air und mit welchem setup, kann mir jemand paar tips zum feintuning an den rädchen geben? von MZ gibt's ja keine richtwerte ausser den luftdruck.
> 
> vllt kann mir ja jemand paar daten geben, mit denen ich anfangen kann.



Hallo fahre auch den Roco WC air wiege so 80 Kg mit Ausrüstung habe in der Hauptkammer 130 psi im Piggy 180 psi sind so ca 1,9 cm sag glaube so 30%. Zugstufe von schnell nach langsam 22 klicks und Druckstufe 8 klicks.Das Ding geht wie die Sau man muß noch dazusagen er ist Helmchen tuned.


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. März 2012)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Jan, schöner shit. An was kann das gelegen haben?
> 
> ...


So Blank sieht das Oberrohr schon ma lecker aus ..müsste mal als ganzes zu sehen sein  Dann kann man immer noch sagen hui oder alles auf anfang


----------



## Moonboot42 (31. März 2012)

Nu, solches Rohrmaterial, wirste nicht platzsparend unterkriegen (steuerrohr ist ja nur 12cm hoch) und biegen ist auch nicht machbar(sonst knallt die krone ins Unterohr).


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (31. März 2012)

Das auf dem Bild ist doch mit Sicherheit ein Teil eine Keiler, Pudel oder Hardride.


----------



## Piefke (31. März 2012)

Der weiße Rahmen rechts hinten ist doch ne DH-Sau


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (31. März 2012)

Jo, Wildsau DH. 
Wahnsinns Gefährt für die damalige zeit. Mäßig federweg, Bock schwer und hoch wie ein Haus. 
Aber. 
Leider geil


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. März 2012)

Die Achtkantrohre gibts noch in Keiler, Pudel und Hardride.
Hab selber eins im Oberrohr von meinem Keiler, macht gut was her und ist natürlich total trotzig gegen Dellen. Herstellung dieser Dinger ist aber aufwendig und ich schätze mal alles andere als günstig.

Mit dem zu langsamen Rebound am Monarch Plus kam mir auch schon zu Ohren und einen hab ich auch schon umgebaut. Das geht problemlos zu lösen das Problem. Sprich wer mit der Zugstufe einstellerseitig am Ende ist und trotzdem findet das Ding ist (in der Tiefe des Hubes) zu lahm: Ein Revalve hilft. In wie weit die Problematik nur leichte oder auch schwere Fahrer betrifft mag ich nicht mutmaßen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## tobsinger (31. März 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo fahre auch den Roco WC air wiege so 80 Kg mit Ausrüstung habe in der Hauptkammer 130 psi im Piggy 180 psi sind so ca 1,9 cm sag glaube so 30%. Zugstufe von schnell nach langsam 22 klicks und Druckstufe 8 klicks.Das Ding geht wie die Sau man muß noch dazusagen er ist Helmchen tuned.



ok danke. bin gerade bei 110psi und 180psi, bei etwas mehr gewicht. allerdings viel weniger zugstufen klicks, meine ist fast offen. werde mal mehr zudrehen und sehen wie sich das verhält. hab aber die befürchtung, dass er mir dann zu langsam wird bei schnellen wurzelteppichen. vllt komme ich morgen nochmal zu einer runde. danke schon mal für die info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (31. März 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ok danke. bin gerade bei 110psi und 180psi, bei etwas mehr gewicht. allerdings viel weniger zugstufen klicks, meine ist fast offen. werde mal mehr zudrehen und sehen wie sich das verhält. hab aber die befürchtung, dass er mir dann zu langsam wird bei schnellen wurzelteppichen. vllt komme ich morgen nochmal zu einer runde. danke schon mal für die info.



Muss du für dich ausprobieren jeder fährt die Zugstufe anders, wirkt im Stand langsam aber auf schnellen fiesen abfahrten arbeitet der Roco ohne Ende, wenn ich ihn schneller stelle habe ich das Problem das ich bei Sprüngen oder größeren Unebenheiten Schläge von hinten bekomme.


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. März 2012)

Gabelfrage:

Lyrik Solo Air 170mm,DH mit 90kg auf dem Sattel

Für 4,8cm sag, brauche ich nur so 52 psi...letztes wochenende bin ich 60ig gefahren,was mir bissl hart vorkam und "nur" so 3,7cm Sag hatte.

Rs EMpfehlung ist ja mal wieder grandios mit 95 Psi.

Jemand ähnlcihe Gabel und Gewicht und kann mir mal seinen Psi wert nennen.

Oder Ratschläge der ex Solo Air Fahrer...

Nein ich bau nicht auf Coil um 

@Ollo
ich fahre morgen mal 5 psi weniger und halte mich mal an deine Zugstufensettings,sprich nur 1-max 3 klick beginning strocke und max 3 vom ending strocke vom Hasen aus gedreht.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (31. März 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ein Revalve hilft.



Ein was?


----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Ein was?



Revalve heißt das man die interne Shimbelegung im Dämpfer anpasst.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (31. März 2012)

Warum kann man das nicht so schreiben? 
Also doch "nur" nen shims unter die Rebound Nadel. 
Mach ich mich mal ran.


----------



## brozzomd (31. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand schon nähere Infos wenn die neuen Rahmen kommen....?
Habe einen in L bestellt, der soll im Mai da sein....

Grüße....


----------



## Ripgid (31. März 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air im Fanes probiert?


----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

Habe die Coil Version vom CCDB geordert und sollte in den nächsten Tagen hier ankommen - wird im Bezug auf den Air aber wohl nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, wenn ich dir dann was dazu schreiben sollte, oder?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (31. März 2012)

@psycho82: Mich würde aber der Vergleich zum Roco coil mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (31. März 2012)

@ Piefke

Erfahrungsbericht kommt, wen ich ihn gestestet habe.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Piefke (31. März 2012)

@psycho82: Danke, bin schon mal gespannt, wobie ich am Roco nichts auszusetzen habe.

Wenn ich hier die "Probleme" mit den (RS)Luftdämpfern lese, bin ich echt froh mich für Stahl entschieden zu haben.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Lyrik Solo Air 170mm,DH mit 90kg auf dem Sattel



Genau wie ich. Habe mich anfangs auch gewundert mit wie wenig Druck ich arbeiten muss um die Druckstufe vernünftig verwenden zu können.

55 Psi sinds bei mir.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier die "Probleme" mit den (RS)Luftdämpfern lese, bin ich echt froh mich für Stahl entschieden zu haben.



Nuja, die passenden compression tunes oder schlurfige Dämpfungen haben nichts mit dem Federmedium zu tun.


----------



## Ripgid (1. April 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Habe die Coil Version vom CCDB geordert und sollte in den nächsten Tagen hier ankommen - wird im Bezug auf den Air aber wohl nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, wenn ich dir dann was dazu schreiben sollte, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny



nein, nicht wirklich.. aber Erfahrungswerte mit dem Coil sind natürlich auch interessant! Immer her damit


----------



## ollo (1. April 2012)

brozzomd schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand schon nähere Infos wenn die neuen Rahmen kommen....?
> Habe einen in L bestellt, der soll im Mai da sein....
> ...




die Antwort steckt in Deiner Frage und hat 3 Buchstaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)

Ich hoffe ja mal, das für Garantiefälle noch einige zurückgehalten wurden...


----------



## ollo (1. April 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Gabelfrage:
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...





beginning stroke also von ganz offen einen klick zu und den SAG so einstellen das er im stehen 30-35 % beträgt.

Ich bin auch gespannt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal, das für Garantiefälle noch einige zurückgehalten wurden...



Ne, für dich wars das jetzt. Sind alle verkauft und Garantie kannste nach deiner Reparatur vergessen.

warnurnschwez, ich weiß von wem der tipp kam.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)




----------



## Piefke (1. April 2012)

@DerandereJan: Ist dein Rahmen einer aus der limited Edition?


----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)

Nö, n ganz normaler....


----------



## imun (1. April 2012)

Das wird schon werden Jan.
Nochmal zu meinem Knacken, jetzt ist es weg. Gott sei Dank. Heut mal nen richtig dicken Singletrail gefahren. Da hatte ich bei der Totem SoloAir das Gefühl das sie garnicht hinterher kommt. Vielleicht waren wir zu schnell unterwegs, oder der Rebound zu langsam


----------



## brozzomd (1. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> die Antwort steckt in Deiner Frage und hat 3 Buchstaben




Okay der Mai ist lang, ich dachte das da jemand vielleicht präzisere Infos hat...;-)


----------



## imun (1. April 2012)

Stell dich auf Ende Mai ein und freu dich wenn er früher kommt


----------



## Piefke (1. April 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Heut mal nen richtig dicken Singletrail gefahren. Da hatte ich bei der Totem SoloAir das Gefühl das sie garnicht hinterher kommt.


Das kenn ich, bin froh dass die Totem weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. April 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Warum kann man das nicht so schreiben?
> Also doch "nur" nen shims unter die Rebound Nadel.
> Mach ich mich mal ran.



Weil Revalve technisch der richtige Begriff ist und wesentlich weniger irreführend als "Tuning". 

Abhängig vom Modell hast du aber auch an der Zugstufe was zum Mitdenken dabei, Stichwort degressiver Kolben. (z.B. Roco)



imun schrieb:


> Das wird schon werden Jan.
> Nochmal zu meinem Knacken, jetzt ist es weg. Gott sei Dank. Heut mal nen richtig dicken Singletrail gefahren. Da hatte ich bei der Totem SoloAir das Gefühl das sie garnicht hinterher kommt. Vielleicht waren wir zu schnell unterwegs, oder der Rebound zu langsam



Prüf unbedingt die Schmierung (grad Solo-Air), normal laufen die sehr sehr sauber.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2012)

sag mal Stefan...wie macht man denn aus einer 2012er Lyrik SoloAir eine 180 mm Lyrik?


----------



## imun (1. April 2012)

Ich hab die richtige Einstellung eh noch nicht gefunden an der Gabel. Gestern hab ich noch Deo an die Gabelholme gemacht für heute


----------



## ollo (1. April 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich hab die richtige Einstellung eh noch nicht gefunden an der Gabel. Gestern hab ich noch Deo an die Gabelholme gemacht für heute




vom Deo war ich auch immer ein Fan...... bis mir mal ein Schwarzer Lord an Herz gelegt hat doch eher normales Gabelöl mit einer Einwegspritze an die Staubdichdungen zu machen und dann die Gabel ein paar mal durch zu Federn , auf lange Sicht gesehen ist das sogar Preiswerter   und das Schmieröl der Gabel vermischt sich nicht mit dem Brunox


----------



## imun (1. April 2012)

Okay, dann werd ich das Deo noch verbrauchen und auf Gabelöl umsteigen


----------



## brozzomd (1. April 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Stell dich auf Ende Mai ein und freu dich wenn er früher kommt




Danke...


----------



## imun (1. April 2012)

Wir müssten ja mehr oder weniger alle warten


----------



## Vogelsberger (1. April 2012)

@DerAndereJan
Danke"

@Ollo
Mir wars zu kalt....aber 30-35% im stehen bedeutet ja doch das es im Sitzen dann rund 40ig sind oder?

Ich kann im Keller nur Pedalstellung senkrecht belasten statt vertikal,dabei kommt er mir hinten so 3-5mm aus dem Sag.


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Worst Case......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finde ich ja mal sehr interessant! Genau dieses Problem wollte ich ein paar Seiten vorher ansprechen bezüglich Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser, welcher offiziel 31,8mm beträgt nicht wie überall geschrieben 31,6mm. 
Genau das befürchte ich wenn man nun eine 31,6mm Stütze verwendet und den Spanner mit genügend Drehmoment anzieht das sich der Sattel nicht verdreht.

Mal schauen ob mein Rahmen hält, ich hoffe schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. April 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> Finde ich ja mal sehr interessant! Genau dieses Problem wollte ich ein paar Seiten vorher ansprechen bezüglich Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser, welcher offiziel 31,8mm beträgt nicht wie überall geschrieben 31,6mm.


Woher nimmst du die 31,8 mm?
Auf der Alutech-HP wird immer von 341,6 mm geschrieben.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)

... würde mich ja auch mal interessieren....


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

Nachdem ich den Jürgen kontaktiert habe und mit meiner Feststellung konfrontiert, das eine 31,6mm Stütze beim reinstecken mit Spiel runterrasselt und bei Belastung nach vorne und hinten das Ende der Stütze im Innenrohr ankommt, schrieb er mir das die Rohre mit 31,8mm ausgerieben werden.

Probiert das bei euren Fanes aus, den Sattel an der Spitze und am Ende packen und dann Belastung nach vorne und hinte geben. Hört/Spürt Ihr das die Stütze im Rohr ankommt?


sorry, es wird mit 31,75mm ausgerieben, anschliessend noch mit einem "Spezialwerkzeug" nachgeschliffen. Daher 31,8mm


----------



## lhampe (1. April 2012)

also ich hatte eher das gegenteilige Problem. Es brauchte eine Zeit lang bis sich die Sattelstützen ohne großen Kraftaufwand versenken liessen.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)

.


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> also ich hatte eher das gegenteilige Problem. Es brauchte eine Zeit lang bis sich die Sattelstützen ohne großen Kraftaufwand versenken liessen.




Deiner Signatur zu entnehmen hast du ein Fanes welches von Jürgen geschweisst wurde?
Meines wissens war nur diese Signatur Serie made in germany, die Rahmen danach sind aus Taiwan, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. April 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> Probiert das bei euren Fanes aus, den Sattel an der Spitze und am Ende packen und dann Belastung nach vorne und hinte geben. Hört/Spürt Ihr das die Stütze im Rohr ankommt?


Gerade probiert, bei mir wackelt da nichts.
Meine beide Sattelstützen (KS und Truvativ) gehen saugend rein, beide sind 31,6 mm.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> Probiert das bei euren Fanes aus, den Sattel an der Spitze und am Ende packen und dann Belastung nach vorne und hinte geben. Hört/Spürt Ihr das die Stütze im Rohr ankommt?




Genau das hatte mein Kollege vermutet....


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> .




Schön, dann wird sich bei meiner Fanes früher oder später das selbe rausstellen. :kotz:

Schade.
Der Rahmen hat gute Ansätze, falls mein Rahmen bricht war es aber dass erste und letzte Alutech zugleich. Mal schauen... Eine schriftliche Bestätigung das der Jürgen dies zur Kenntniss genommen hat, habe ich.


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Gerade probiert, bei mir wackelt da nichts.
> Meine beide Sattelstützen (KS und Truvativ) gehen saugend rein, beide sind 31,6 mm.




Seit wann hast du dein Fanes? Signature Series?

Saugend reingehen, das wäre eigentlich der Idealfall oder NORMALFALL! Da ich täglich an Fahrrädern rumschraube kenne ich das auch nur so, darum habe ich auch Kontakt mit Jürgen aufgenommen.


----------



## Piefke (1. April 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du dein Fanes? Signature Series?
> 
> Saugend reingehen, das wäre eigentlich der Idealfall oder NORMALFALL! Da ich täglich an Fahrrädern rumschraube kenne ich das auch nur so, darum habe ich auch Kontakt mit Jürgen aufgenommen.


Seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr. Ja.

Saugend sollte schon sein.
Dass Hersteller größer ausreiben, scheint aber nicht unüblich zu sein. Ich hatte mal ein Duncon Pitbull, da sollte eine 31,4 mm Sattelstütze rein, es passte aber (zum Glück) eine 31,6 mm.


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

Dann ist ja schon mal klar das die Probleme bei dem Taiwan Rahmen vorhanden sind.

Tatsache ist, wenn das Bike mit 31,8mm Sitzrohr verkauft worden wäre würde ich jetzt ganz bestimmt keines besitzen! Exotenmasse braucht kein Mensch.
Das Hersteller das Rohr minim grösser ausreiben müssen ist mir klar, allerdings wäre das saugend oder ein bisschen "bremsend" wirken optimal.

Ich kann die 31,6er Stütze reinstecken und sehe "Luft". Danach wie erwähnt das hören/spüren des Zusammenklacken von Stütze und Sattelrohr.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. April 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> Schade.
> Der Rahmen hat gute Ansätze, falls mein Rahmen bricht war es aber dass erste und letzte Alutech zugleich. Mal schauen... Eine schriftliche Bestätigung das der Jürgen dies zur Kenntniss genommen hat, habe ich.



Soweit würde ich nicht gehen! Der Rahmen ist SUPER! Bei einer Eigenentwicklung dürfen durchaus Kinderkrankheiten auftauchen....
Entscheidend ist, wie damit umgegangen wird! 
Ich hatte am Telefon mit Jürgen nicht den Eindruck, dass ich im Regen stehen bleibe... "....wir finden da eine Lösung!"
Also erstmal abwarten und nicht die Pferde scheu machen!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Piefke (1. April 2012)

yooogii schrieb:


> Ich kann die 31,6er Stütze reinstecken und sehe "Luft". Danach wie erwähnt das hören/spüren des Zusammenklacken von Stütze und Sattelrohr.


Das ist natürlich nicht gut.
Hat die Sattelstütze echte 31,6 mm oder hat die evtl. Untermaß.
Eine unglückliche Kombination aus Unter- und Übermaßen wäre ja auch möglich.


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

Das nicht alles perfekt sein kann ist mir bewusst. Für mich als Händler/Mechaniker ist allerdings die Tatsache fragwürdig das es nicht möglich ist ein Rohr sauber und passend auszureiben.

Kontakt hatte ich wie erwähnt mit Jürgen, die Art wie ich behandelt wurde war allerdings nicht dass was ich erwartet habe. Nach langem hin und her hatte ich dann das eMail mit der Aussage das es halten sollte wenn die Stütze genügend versenkt ist. 
Ich kann damit leben und werde auch so umherfahren. Wollte mich einfach absichern dass ich am Schluss nicht wegen unsachgemässen Gebrauch auf dem Schaden liegen bleibe.
Innerlich kamen mir jetzt nur die eMails mit ihm wieder hoch weil ich deine Fotos gesehen habe und sofort geahnt habe wieso der Rahmen riss.

We'll see.


----------



## yooogii (1. April 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht gut.
> Hat die Sattelstütze echte 31,6 mm oder hat die evtl. Untermaß.
> Eine unglückliche Kombination aus Unter- und Übermaßen wäre ja auch möglich.



Habe mit div. Stützen probiert. Nachgemessen mit der Schiebelehre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (2. April 2012)

Vielleicht ist es bei deinem Rahmen nur etwas Toleranz in der Passung. Ich bin Dreher und gewisse Abweichungen hat ein Maß. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es 31.6H7 ist, dann wäre es viel zu groß, da das Maß höchstens 31.625 betragen dürfte. Aber wenn es ein offenes Maß ist hat man 0.2mm Spiel ins + und -
Ich werde heute mal mein Rohrdurchmesser Prüfen und schreib heute Abend was ich gemessen hab


----------



## ollo (2. April 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @DerAndereJan
> Danke"
> 
> @Ollo
> ...




ja so in etwa wird es dann sein, 30-35% im stehen, dafür im Sitzen wieder zu viel oder es passt im Sitzen und du hast im Stehen halt ein nicht ganz so stimmiges Fahrwerk. Solange der Vivid kein Lockout hat, muß man immer einen Kompromiss eingehen........ wobei ich lieber 30% im Stehen habe und für Bergauf die Druckstufe zu drehe, verhindert zwar kein zu weites einsinken, dafür schaukelt es nicht, was bei der Fanes eh sehr gering ist und es sich trotzdem angenehm Bergauf fahren lässt



bei den Übermaß Sitzrohren helfen wohl nur die 31,8 mm Sattelstützen von Tune, Shaman Racing, Humpert, Procraft, RCP Sport, kalloy oder Roox


----------



## böser_wolf (2. April 2012)

ich hab hier noch ne neue shannon hardcore in 31.8 

zufälle gibts


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. April 2012)

Nuja, wenn die Sattelstütze im Rahmen wackelt hilft wohl nur ein shim. Reverb gibts ja auch nicht in allen Größen und meine hat leichtes Untermaß (aber noch in der Toleranz). Da ja die Reverb nur mit leicht angezogener Sattelklemme gefahren werden soll(ich komm mit 3nm klar), muß das schon gut passen. Selbst mit offener klemme brauch ich Kraft, das Ding zu bewegen, also bei mir paßt es, aber zuviel Spiel finde ich da etwas unglücklich.


----------



## imun (2. April 2012)

Mal eben gemessen bei mir. Sind 31.67mm und die Stütze hat 31.6mm. Bei mir passts. Mit Fett eingekleistert wackelt auch nix.


----------



## User85319 (2. April 2012)

Bei mir passts auch...
Finds trotzdem schade, plötzlich hat "jeder" Rahmen nen Lagerschaden im Hinterbau und ein unsauber ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr.
Ist das in den anderen Herstellerforen auch so schlimm?


----------



## tobsinger (2. April 2012)

hast recht metalfranke.

bei mir passts natürlich auch, nur so für die quote.

und nebenbei:
bin echt total begeistert, die bergauf quali für ein 170mm enduro mit dh dämpfer (roco wc air) ist echt abartig. 
gerade auf dem kleinen kettenblatt (26er) ist die geo schon super antriebsneutral und das ohne lockout o.ä. 

auch die absenkfunktion an der gabel ist bei dem bike meiner meinung nach völlig überflüssig. selbst bei langen und steilen anstiegen kann findet man eine angenehme sitz position und hat nicht das gefühl dass man zu tief im federweg hängt. 

bergrunter natürlich selbstredend sehr spassig!
bin mit dem dämpfer setup noch nicht ganz fertig, aber das wird schon noch.
bei steilen stufen, fühlt man sich sehr sicher, obwohl der lenkwinkel ja nicht zu flachsten gehört. den angle set hab ich noch in der schublade, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich den überhaupt brauche. 
die sitzposition ist für mich ideal, ich sitze schön IM rad, das bringt mir viel Sicherheit.
Gut, wegen dem tiefliegende tretlager, kommt auf flachen trails mit viel pedalieren schon mal das Pedal auf Grund, aber das ist auch wirklich der einzige Wehrmutstropen im Moment. sobald der Schnee in den Bergen weg ist, hoffe ich, werden die Trails auch wieder mehr bergab gehen.

Auf jeden Fall von mir ein dickes Lob an den Jü und den Stefan!!!


----------



## imun (2. April 2012)

Ganz deiner MEINUNG Tobsinger


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2012)

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Sitzrohrmaßen ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft. Die Sitzrohre werden doch ausgerieben und die Reibahle gibt das Maß vor. Wie kommen da unterschiedliche Durchmesser zustande?
Oder verwendet der Jü eine verstellbare Reibahle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt auch eine fanes im Keller stehen. 
Das komplettbike mit mittlerer Ausstattung. Und die reverb hat definitiv
zuviel Spiel im sitzrohr.... 

was soll ich machen als unerfahrener schrauber?


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2012)

Mit Alutech Kontakt aufnehmen und das Problem schildern.

Bei einer Reverb, die ja nicht bewegt wird im Rahmen unterwegs, könnte man sich auch mit Alufolie behelfen. Das ist zwar Pfusch am Bau, aber sollte das Klappern beseitigen.


----------



## Spacetime (2. April 2012)

Klingt gut mit der Folie. Ich nehme erstmal Kontakt auf. 

Thx


----------



## thegood (2. April 2012)

Mein Fanes hat jetzt eine Woche Molini di Triora hinter sich und hat sich - erwartungsgemäß ! - tadellos geschlagen. Nur mit der Lyrik ( Protone tuned ) bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da muss wohl noch länger nach dem optimalen Setup gesucht werden .

Die letzten 2,5 Tage durfte es sich dann sogar ohne Kette beweisen, nach dem Motto "wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt" . Zum Glück ging es aber per Shuttle hoch  . ( Schaltwerk kaputt ... )


----------



## rallleb (2. April 2012)

Scotch 425 Aluminium Klebeband, beste wo gibt, für schlecht ausgeriebene Sitzrohre


----------



## Michael140 (2. April 2012)

Welches Bornheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yooogii (2. April 2012)

rallleb schrieb:


> Scotch 425 Aluminium Klebeband, beste wo gibt, für schlecht ausgeriebene Sitzrohre



Bei einem solchen Rahmen mit Klebeband nachhelfen?
Finde ich ziemlich traurig und spricht nicht für die Marke.
Wenn ich bei Trek einen solchen Rahmen hätte wäre schon lange ein Ersatz in meinen Fingern. Obwohl ich solche Probleme bei Specialized,Trek,Scott,Cube, Canyon Schweiz und Stevens noch nie hatte.

Die Tatsache das es User mit zuviel Spiel gibt und solche ohne finde ich vorallem komisch. Wenn ich der einzige wäre könnte ich es noch verstehen dass so was mal vorkommt. Sieht hier allerdings nicht so aus.
Wenn meine absenkbare Stütze nicht richtig funktioniert schick ich ihm den Rahmen retour und prange auf Ersatz. Mit Klebeband bastle ich ganz bestimmt nichts!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (2. April 2012)

Thema Sitzrohr.
Damit die Diskussion zum Sitzrohr bald ein ende findet schreibe ich euch mal was dazu:
Wir müssen es größer ausreiben sonst passen die 31.6mm stützennicht, der schweißverzug macht es zwingend notwendig. Ausreiben mit 31.6mm undstütze 31.6mm das geht technisch nicht! Also reiben wir mit 31.75mm aus undschleifen es mit einem spezialwerkzeug noch nach. Das ist mitjahrelanger erfahrung und guten gewissen schon immer so gemacht worden und wird auch nur so in zukunft gemacht werden können. und bisher hat sich auch noch nie jemand bei mir darüber beschwert. ihr könnt das so glauben oder eben auch nicht, fakt ist das sie soausgerieben werden. So nehmnt es mir nichtfür übel aber für mich ist diese sache nun erledigt.

Standard ist bei uns: 
30.0mm ausgerieben 30.15mm
30.90mm ausgerieben 31.05mm
31.60mm ausgerieben 31.75mm

Thema Lager:
Ich lese das hier jede Fanes defekte lager im hinterbau hat.... dazu sollte man mal genau erfahren wie lange die lager schon im betrieb waren. es sich um normale  günstige doppelt gedichtete rillenkugellager handelt ( welche wir extra gewählt haben damit man sie ersten überall kaufen kann und zweitens auch noch nicht viel geld dafür bezahlen muss) welche je nach dem wieviel gefahren wird pro saison ein bis zwei mal getauscht werden sollten/ müssen.
wenn die lager natürlich wasser gezogen haben sind sich schon nach wenigen wochen hinbüber. aus diesem grund haben wir sie bei uns in der werkstatt mit eine rvollen fettpackung versehen um die laufzeit der standartlager zu erhöhen.
mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
weiter viel spass beim schreiben und noch mehr spass beim fahren, mit oder ohne alutech
derjü


----------



## imun (2. April 2012)

Hallo Jü,
Schön das du dich auch dazu meldest


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (2. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Worst Case......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (2. April 2012)

habe ja leider nicht so viel zeit wie ihr immer in forum mit zu lesen...aber wenn mir jemand was erzählt dann schaue ich doch mal nach...

BTW.
alle die eine signature fanes haben und noch die orginal sitzstrebe fahren sollten mal bald über einen austausch mit der E2 strebe nachdenken, gerade die welche die fanes doch zu sehr missbrauchen...;-)))
wir haben genug in raw am lager, wer mit farbe getauscht haben will sollte sich per email mit mir in verbindung setzen.


----------



## yooogii (2. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> DerandereJan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worst Case......
> ...


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2012)

i like Alutech!


----------



## rallleb (2. April 2012)

@ michael140
Bornheim in und bei Bornheim halt!
Wir haben uns doch schonmal am Bergeistsee getroffen und ich durfte mal probesitzen.
Hat's klick gemacht
Gruß Ralf

Ps: brauchste was vom Aluklebeband?


----------



## Osti (2. April 2012)

Jü, watt sagen die Carbon-Streben? Schon fleissig am Backen?!


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. April 2012)

Top infos, so muß das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (2. April 2012)

Ah, jetzt hab ich's. Der Herr mit dem
Mondraker dem meine fanes zu klein war. Klick


----------



## DerandereJan (3. April 2012)

und wie auch immer wir werden das schon irgendwie gut geregelt bekommen.
derJÜ


----------



## Nasum (3. April 2012)

Ich muss mal kurz doof fragen...welches sind die E2 Streben?


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2012)

die mit der Finne unter der Druckstrebe


----------



## Nasum (3. April 2012)

Ah ja, dann sind die bei mir dran Danke dir und einen schönen Tag den Alutech Fahrern


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2012)

Uiuuiiui... langsam wirds abenteuerlich.

Bin ja mal gespannt was "DerandereJan" noch schreibt wie es weiter geht. Bei einem Riss direkt am Rand der Naht würde ich als Hersteller ganz kleinlaut sofort wechseln und noch eine Packung Pralienen mitschicken.

Warum hat Specialized wohl so einen guten Ruf? Ganz einfach weil man bei einem gebrochenen Rahmen kein Heck Meck veranstaltet und guck wie man wohl aus der Garantie rauskommt, sondern einfach ohne Wenn und Aber Ersatz liefert und das selbst bei Jahre alten Rahmen.

Ganz nebenbei macht das auch die "Billigmarke" YT Industries so.

Es kann immer was kaputt gehen, nur ist eben dann die Frage wie man damit umgeht. YT schickt eben auch mal kostenlos einen ganzen Hinterbau per Overnight Express nach PDS 

Ich denke Alutech muss an die Käufer der Signature Edition sowieso noch einiges an Vertrauensbonus "zurückzahlen".

Was damals einige hingenommen haben, hat gezeigt wie viel Verständnis bei den User bzw. Käufern vorhanden war.

Wenn hier Sattelrohre so ausgerieben werden, dass die Stütze einfach reinplumpst bzw. sich nicht ordentlich befestigen läßt, kann man den Betroffenen nur raten das Rad/den Rahmen einfach wieder zurückzusenden und Ersatz bzw. im Weiteren Wandlung zu fordern. Wenn man das, auf Grund des "Schweißverzugs", nicht anders lösen kann, sollte man vor allem anderen erstmal eine gesicherte Fertigung aufbauen die die geforderten Anforderungen erfüllen kann. Wenn ich ein Sattelrohr nicht anders liefern kann als mit einer undefinierten Wurfpassung, dann muss ich es eben ganz lassen! Sorry für die deutlichen Worte, allerdings frag ich mich manchmal was einige User sich alles gefallen lassen wollen.

Der sauberste Weg und zudem, für den Hersteller, sehr lehrreicher


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. April 2012)

Deranderejan hat schon geantwortet, was spricht denn dagegen erstmal zu schauen was los ist, macht das große S doch genauso. Wenn YT einfach so rausschickt, ist das auch dem Umstand geschuldet, daß ein Serienfehler nicht von der Hand gewiesen werden konnte, also die Not zur Tugend erklären, ist schon gut. 

Zum Vertrauensbonus. Dein aufklärerisches Sendungsbewußtsein in allen Ehren, aber du hattest dein Geld nicht im Spiel und mußtest die Entscheidung treffen. Ich hatte schon recht früh bestellt und die Anzahlung getätigt, bin aber gleichzeitig auch viele andere Räder zur Probe gefahren und hab mir Angebote eingeholt. Es wäre auch recht simpel gewesen auzusteigen und ich wurde auch gut bearbeitet das so nicht zu dulden, aber unterm Strich wars eine recht rationale Entscheidung, ob ich das Rad haben möchte oder nicht. Andere Firmen hatten auch Probleme mit Rahmenfeatures,Lieferbarkeit, Haltbarkeit und Preis, irgendeine Kröte muß man schlucken. Wäre ich zu _meinem_ Zeitpunkt ausgestiegen, hätte ich im Nachhinein betrachtet ein schlechteres, teureres und später geliefertes Bike bekommen. Also bitte erzähl mir nicht, daß ich zu viel Verständnis habe oder zu viel hingenommen habe, das kannst du nun wirklich nicht beurteilen. Ich war auf Jüs Lieferung angewiesen, er auf die Zulieferer, welche Mist bauen, da hab ich kaum was von ihn für die Fehler anderer zu belangen.
Nicht alles was wie confirmation bias aussieht, ist auch genau das. Jü muß halt warten bis neue Rahmen da sind, die angegebenen Toleranzen sind genau richtig, das Ende einer Untersuchung kann man ruhig mal abwarten.  
Wenn du nach all den Seiten auf "undefinierte Wurfpassung" kommst liegt das Problem der selektiven Wahrnehmung wohl bei dir. Ich kann nur von meinem Fall berichten und schließe dabei auch nicht aufs große Ganze, und bleibe dabei, das ist nichts zu weit ausgerieben und die Lager halten. Ansonsten geh ich jetzt Radeln, denn so ist es mit dem schönen Wetter(wartet ein paar Tage) wie auch mit Rädern: eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Frühling.


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2012)

@[email protected]: erklär' doch mal, wie du den Rahmen ausreiben würdest ? Ist dock völlig klar, dass der Sattelrohrdurchmesser etwas größer sein muß als das Stützenmaß.
Und Schweißverzug hat übrigens jeder, der schweißt.


----------



## psycho82 (3. April 2012)

@[email protected]

Verstehe dein Problem hier nicht ganz, es kommt bei allen Rahmenhersteller vor, das mal ein Rahmen bricht - was ist daran abenteuerlich?

Ich hatte und habe auch noch einige Bikes anderer Hersteller und fuer mich ist der Alutech-Kundensupport mit Abstand der persoenlichste den ich bisher kennenlernen durfte! Einfach top!

Die meisten Problem hatte ich bisher mit meinem AM aus Bocholt, wo man zumindest teilweise sehr darauf pochen musste, dass Fehler beseitigt wurden und da gab es einige, zumindest an meinem AM.
Im CC-Einsatz fuhr ich Raeder einer sogenannten Premiummarke ehemals Handmade in USA, spaetestens, wenn man dort mal einen Garantiefall hat, merkt man schnell, dass die Wartezeiten und der Service absolut nicht dem selbstgestrickten Markenimage "Premium" entspricht.
Du fuehrst in deinem Post YT an, dann frag mal die 2010er Tuesfahrer, wie lange die teilweise auf Ersatz fuer die "alten" gern brechenden Streben gewartet haben - dies konnte auch sehr sehr lange dauern... - schoen wenn es im Einzellfall oder zum Ende hin schneller ging.

Ausserdem wurde dem betroffenen Fanes-Fahrer erstmal geholfen, so dass das Trainingslager nicht ins Wasser faellt. 
Danach wird sich wohl alles regeln lassen.

Uebrigens meine Sattelstuetze faellt nicht ins Sattelrohr!

Also wo siehst du dieses "abenteuerliche"? 
Vorallem bei einem guten Produkt mit einem guten Support?
Natuerlich mein Beileid an den Betroffenen mit dem Rahmenbruch!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (3. April 2012)

Der ganze Beitrag von [email protected] ist nur Polemik...

Wenn man sich ein wenig in der Materie auskennt, dann weiss man, wenn ein geschweißtes Werkstück bricht, dann immer direkt neben der Naht, was rein gar nichts mit Qualität zu tun hat, sondern einfach zwangsläufig mit dem Härteverlauf in Schweißnähten und der Wärmeeinflußzone.

Und den Grund für den Bruch kann hier keiner anhand eines Fotos ermitteln, alles andere sind nur unqualifizierte Mutmassungen.

Zur gesicherten Fertigung gehört übrigens auch genau das was Jü jetzt macht: den Grund eines Fehlers, egal wer nun schuld daran ist, zu ermitteln
und ggf. Konsequenzen daraus ziehen. Und wie Jü geschrieben hat: wir regeln das - also auch kein "aus der Garantie rauskommen wollen", wie [email protected] schreibt.


----------



## ollo (3. April 2012)

man merkt es ist K-Woche = Krawallwoche 


Für mich die beste Sattelstützen / Klemmen Kombi für die Fanes, Thomson Stütze und Syntace Superlock


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Der ganze Beitrag von [email protected] ist nur Polemik...
> 
> Wenn man sich ein wenig in der Materie auskennt...
> 
> ...



Polemik nehme ich mal als Kompliment  Schlimm wenn man nicht in der Lage ist sich mit einem Streit fachlich auseinander zu setzen...

Ich kenne mich sogar ein wenig mehr mit der Materie aus  Mit welcher Qualifikation kannst du denn dienen? 

Wie man ein Sattelrohr ausreibt? Fragt mal -N- wie die es machen? Nachdem der Rahmen ausgelagert ist kommt er auf die Drehbank und dann wird ausgerieben und dann spielt der Schweißverzug mal absolut keine Rolle mehr...

Aber nix für Ungut, wie othu schon viele Beiträge vorher gesagt hat nimmt hier alles den LV Verlauf. It´s not a bug, it´s a feature...



JpunktF schrieb:


> ...Zur gesicherten Fertigung gehört übrigens auch genau das was Jü jetzt macht: den Grund eines Fehlers, egal wer nun schuld daran ist, zu ermitteln
> und ggf. Konsequenzen daraus ziehen....



Auf die Analyse an dem nun geschlitzten und noch Zeit X mit rumwackelnder Sattelstütze gefahreren Sattelrohr bin ich ja schon bannig gespannt. Was will man daran denn noch gesichert erkennen... Sorry aber DEINE komplette Aussage ist doch vollkommen unqualifiziert.



JpunktF schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man sich ein wenig in der Materie auskennt, dann weiss man, wenn ein geschweißtes Werkstück bricht, dann immer direkt neben der Naht, was rein gar nichts mit Qualität zu tun hat, sondern einfach zwangsläufig mit dem Härteverlauf in Schweißnähten und der Wärmeeinflußzone.
> ...



Erschreckend, aber auch hiervon hast du absolut keine Ahnung, wenn man den geschweißten Bereich richtig und belastungsgerecht auslegt, mit den passenden Parametern schweiß, reißt es NICHT zwangsläufig an der Naht. Wenn ich natürlich den Bereich der Naht mit Wechselbelastungen beaufschlage wird irgendwann eng... 

Bevor ich es vergesse... Hausaufgaben fertig?



ollo schrieb:


> man merkt es ist K-Woche = Krawallwoche
> ....



Hälst du das wirklich für Krawall? Ich bin eher immer wieder erschreckt was die Leute in der Bikebranche alles mit sich machen lassen. Wenn man das mal auf einen Neuwagen ummünzt würden alle schon bei VIEL kleineren Mängeln auf die Barrikaden gehen.

Dann ist doch alles gut, ich habe mir kein Fanes zugelegt obwohl ich ganz knapp davor war, bin glücklich darüber und Jü ist glücklich darüber das er nur so "einfache" Kunden hat 

Keine Sorge halte nun wieder meinen Mund und schmunzel nur noch ein wenig ...


----------



## User85319 (3. April 2012)

Schön, dann behalt's für dich...

Ich bin jedenfalls einer, der vom ach so toll verarbeiteten -N- zum Fanes gewechselt is. Dieses schlägt das Helius um Längen. In allen Belangen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2012)

*gelöscht* ... ups wollte ja nur noch schmunzeln sorry...


----------



## User85319 (3. April 2012)

Kindergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. April 2012)

Und jetzt setzt ihr euch alle nochmal aufs Rad


----------



## imun (3. April 2012)

Also ich würde ja behaupten, dass so ein Rahmen auf nem Fräszentrum gespindelt wird und nicht in einer Drehbank


----------



## IRONworkX (3. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> DerandereJan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Worst Case......
> ...


----------



## imun (3. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und jetzt setzt ihr euch alle nochmal aufs Rad


----------



## pisskopp (3. April 2012)

Affen, wie im Rohloff oder veganer Forum...


----------



## yooogii (3. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Polemik nehme ich mal als Kompliment  Schlimm wenn man nicht in der Lage ist sich mit einem Streit fachlich auseinander zu setzen...
> 
> Ich kenne mich sogar ein wenig mehr mit der Materie aus  Mit welcher Qualifikation kannst du denn dienen?
> 
> ...



Tuneman, du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Genau das selbe denke ich schon länger, offen aber erst seit es mich mit dem Sattelrohr selber erwischt hat.
Zufrieden bin ich nicht wirklich, ich muss nächste Woche unbedingt eine absenkbare Stütze montieren und schauen ob diese noch funktioniert wenn ich sie so anziehe dass sie hält. Wenn nicht werde ich Jürgen den Rahmen zuschicken und schauen was passiert. Ich hoffe das wird nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## imun (3. April 2012)

Warum "einfache Kunden"
Bei 2 oder 3 Leuten war jetzt halt mal was, aber der Rest ist zufrieden und hat Spaß mit der Fanes. Haben andere Hersteller denn keine Probleme? Dann kauf dir ein Speci oder N und hab da deinen Spaß mit.
Klar kann man hier seine Meinung hinschreiben und drüber diskutieren, aber wenn etwas nicht so ist wie es sein sollte, macht man eigentlich gleich was dagegen.
Als ich Probleme hatte würde mir Sonntag 04.25Uhr die passende Lösung vom Jü angeboten. Wenn ich anderen Firmen schreibe dann warte ich mindestens 2 Werktage.

Ich bleib dem Jü treu und bin froh eine Fanes zu haben.


----------



## ollo (3. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Hälst du das wirklich für Krawall? Ich bin eher immer wieder erschreckt was die Leute in der Bikebranche alles mit sich machen lassen. Wenn man das mal auf einen Neuwagen ummünzt würden alle schon bei VIEL kleineren Mängeln auf die Barrikaden gehen.
> 
> ...




Nein ich halte dieses ganze sich verbal in die Fresse hauen und  Bilder von zerstörten Rahmen in Foren Posten einfach für überflüssig und Dumm...... warum poste ich einen Kaputten Rahmen in einem Forum, welchem Zweck dient diese Mission...... Mitleid, Aufmerksamkeit, Langeweile, den Hersteller unter Druck setzen, ja was nur  ??  Einen wirklichen zweck erfüllt es nicht und ist ohne ein Forum viel Eleganter zu lösen. Wenn ich mir in die Hose gepisst habe, laufe ich auch nicht noch extra durch die Fußgängerzone. 

In einem Punkt stimme ich dir zu, Bikebranche ist zum Kotzen, egal ob als Endverbraucher, Händler oder Hersteller, irgendeinen Trifft es immer und jeder trägt dazu bei das es so ist, dumm nur das dieses auf viele Branchen zutrifft, da schichtet irgendwie jeder seine Leichen im Keller um.  

Arbeitest Du bei einem Autohersteller oder Händler, woher willst Du wissen das es da nicht genauso zu geht, meine Autoverkäufer mögen mich nicht, weil sie wissen, das sie auch schon mal ein Auto wieder auf den Hof gestellt bekommen, wenn es nicht läuft.

Ich wäre auch mal auf ein Rad was Du Entwickelt und vielleicht auch gebaut hast gespannt, ganz in echt, gibt auch richtig Lob wenn alles passt und wenn nicht stell ich es wieder auf den Hof und alles ohne gemaule in einem Forum 

Es mag ja in jedem Post hier immer ein Fünkchen von irgendwas stecken und jeder hat Ahnung von irgendwas, mal mehr mal weniger, soll ja auch jeder Kunt tun, sich irren dürfen, anderer Meinung sein usw. 

Schade finde ich nur das Du Deine Beiträge durch deine verfilzte Wortwahl wie "einfache Kunden" letztendlich so jämmerlich aussehen lässt, das ich mich nicht mal ansatzweise fragen muß wer hier einfach ist


----------



## Michael140 (3. April 2012)

Könnt ihr euch bitte mal wieder beruhigen. Ihr diskutiert hier über ungelegte Eier. Es kann tausend Gründe geben warum der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Und zunächst sollte man den beiden beteiligten die Möglichkeit geben sich die Sache mal
anzuschauen und sich zu einigen. Tut euch bitte selber den gefallen und redet nicht die nächsten Brüche herbei. Sollte jetzt morgen jeder zweite Rahmen an dieser Stelle brechen, dann kann kein Hersteller der Welt sich rausreden. Und sollte es eben nicht passieren, dann hatte man eine Menge Spaß beim Versuch den Rahmen kleinzubekommen. So sehe ich das.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schade finde ich nur das Du Deine Beiträge durch deine verfilzte Wortwahl wie "einfache Kunden" letztendlich so jämmerlich aussehen lässt, das ich mich nicht mal ansatzweise fragen muß wer hier einfach ist



Schade das dein Post so endet, hatte da bisher einen anderen Eindruck.

Zumal ich niemanden persönlich angehe, solange er das nicht mit mir macht.

Wo ist bei der Aussage "einfach Kunden" das Problem? Sorry aber die Wahrheit ist nicht immer rosa rot und hinter der Formulierung stehe ich.

Und ja, bei dem was die Leute mit sich machen lassen, sind es Kunden wie ich jeden Tag gerne 10 hätte.

Als Beispiel nur die Lagergeschichte. Lagersterben nach 6 Monaten und die Leute kaufen die Lager brav als Ersatzteil zu Wucherpreisen, da es ja ein "Verschleißteil" ist. Das ist nach der Zeit lächerlich und würde hier jemand auf sein Recht pochen würde auch Alutech das ganz schnell einsehen müssen. 
So "einfach" ist die Sachmängelhaftung nämlich nicht.

Das ganze führt jetzt aber schon viel zu weit. Ich muss mir abgewöhnen den Leuten, wenn auch durch etwas Übertreibung, helfen zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (3. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Als Beispiel nur die Lagergeschichte. Lagersterben nach 6 Monaten und die Leute kaufen die Lager brav als Ersatzteil zu Wucherpreisen, da es ja ein "Verschleißteil" ist.


1. Ich hab meine Lager kostenlos erhalten vom Jü.
2. Es ist niemand gezwungen, die Lager bei Alutech zu kaufen, die gibts in jedem Eisernwarenladen

PS: Wolltest du nicht die Klappe halten - wäre besser.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Wolltest du nicht die Klappe halten - wäre besser...



Wenn Leute die der Polemik so mächtig sind wie du, dann auch noch so nett fragen, bleibe ich doch noch ein wenig

Jaja Hersteller die wirklich was auf ihre Umlenkung halten, liefern ein Leben lang auch dem 6. Besitzer eines Rahmens neue Lager für lau...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. April 2012)

Erlaubt mir bitte eine frage. 
[email protected], 
was möchtest du, außer deine großzüge Hilfe die uns hier ja anbietest, eigentlich erreichen?
Du hast uns ja nun die Augen geöffnet, wir wissen das wir alle nicht ganz dicht sind und mit der Rosa roten Brille rum laufe.  
Deine Mission ist beendet. 
Tschau


----------



## yooogii (3. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn Leute die der Polemik so mächtig sind wie du, dann auch noch so nett fragen, bleibe ich doch noch ein wenig
> 
> Jaja Hersteller die wirklich was auf ihre Umlenkung halten, liefern ein Leben lang auch dem 6. Besitzer eines Rahmens neue Lager für lau...



Für lau ist bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen auch nicht ganz richtig, aber Tatsache ist das man bei den meisten auch keine Lager braucht...

Ich hoffe schwer das mit den Lagern waren Einzelfälle, das hoffe ich auch mit meinem Sattelrohr. Allerdings stelle ich immer mehr fest, wie hier drin alle hoffen und sich einreden dass solche Sachen vorkommen können. Naja, muss jeder selber wissen mit was er sich zufrieden gibt. Was allerdings Tatsache zu sein scheint, ist das Alutech-Fahrer relativ grosszügige Kunden sind welche sich relativ. und ich betone relativ, viel gefallen lassen und das auch verteidigen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2012)

@ yooogii Mir fällt wenn ich ehrlich bin außer Marin auch niemand ein der Lager lebenslang kostenlos tauscht, aber es bot sich als Beispiel eben an...

Ich halte es ja auch nicht für problematisch wenn mal was kaputt geht, Aluminium, Dauerhaltbarkeit und Leichtbau lassen sich nunmal nicht abschließend vereinen. Ich will nur, wie du auch, nicht verstehen was man sich hier alles schön redet.

Ich habe ja schon zig mal geschrieben, das mir das Fanes auch sehr gut gefällt, speziell das von Stefan Stark. Nur rede ich es mir nicht besser oder schlechter als es ist. Das Teil könnte nahzu perfekt sein. Die Fahrleistungen scheinen wirklich toll zu sein, wobei ich es noch nicht testen konnte.

@piefke, ghostrider und co. 
Ich bin bekennender Missionar, somit verbietet mein Glaube es mir meine Mission zu beenden bevor nicht der letzte meiner Meinung ist.


----------



## yooogii (3. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ yooogii Mir fällt wenn ich ehrlich bin außer Marin auch niemand ein der Lager lebenslang kostenlos tauscht, aber es bot sich als Beispiel eben an...



Santa Cruz bietet meines Wissens eine lebenslange Lagergarantie.


----------



## DerandereJan (4. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Nein ich halte dieses ganze sich verbal in die Fresse hauen und  Bilder von zerstörten Rahmen in Foren Posten einfach für überflüssig und Dumm...... warum poste ich einen Kaputten Rahmen in einem Forum, welchem Zweck dient diese Mission...... Mitleid, Aufmerksamkeit, Langeweile, den Hersteller unter Druck setzen, ja was nur  ??  Einen wirklichen zweck erfüllt es nicht und ist ohne ein Forum viel Eleganter zu lösen. Wenn ich mir in die Hose gepisst habe, laufe ich auch nicht noch extra durch die Fußgängerzone.



Ich wollte lediglich das Problem zeigen, und wie schnell mir geholfen wurde! Ich bin heilfroh das die Kiste läuft, ist schön hier in der Pfalz... 

Gerade du, der sich überall gefragt und ungefragt reinhängt, solltest doch wissen wovon ein Forum lebt....

Ich bin hier raus bis es wieder sachlicher zugeht!

Jan


----------



## milchkoenig (4. April 2012)

"Troll"

Ein paar Lager sind mir Scheiß egal solange die Maschine Spaß macht!


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2012)

Lieber "Troll" als "XXPP"

In einen Lagersitz kann mein ein Lager ja auch beliebig oft ein und auspressen 

Habe das Abo auf den Thread jetzt beendet. Freut euch, aber das hier wird immer abstruser.

Viel Spaß mit den sicherlich trotzdem tollen Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (4. April 2012)

Wenn meine Lagersitze dann verschlissen sind bin ich bestimmt geil auf ein neues Bike! 
Meine Freundin bekommt dann das "Verbrauchte"


----------



## ollo (4. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schade das dein Post so endet, hatte da bisher einen anderen Eindruck.
> 
> .....





es ging mir beim Lesen Deines Endsatzes nicht anders und anhand der Buchstabenkombination "einfache Kunden" entstand in meinem Hirn die Assoziation zu Dumm ..... http://www.wahrheitssucher.de/Artikel-04/Einfache_Menschen.html

Soviel zu dem Fünkchen 


@derandere jan

soll ich jetzt vorher Fragen ob ich was schreiben darf....... 

In einem Bike Forum wo immer gefochten wird bis der Arzt kommt, weil es ja nicht um ein Hobby geht sondern um den Heiligen Gral  sind solche Bilder nicht gerade die, die für Gelächter sorgen, sondern eher dafür das jeder zweite erst mal in den Keller rennt und nach seinen Schweißnähten schaut, genauso wie jeder zweite erst einmal nach seinen Lagern gesehen hat, fördert die Sensationslust der anderen und tut einem jungen Produkt nicht gut. Diese Dreiecksbeziehung Kunde - Forum- Hersteller, wird immer schlimmer. Wahrscheinlich bin ich schon zu alt und halte mich lieber an den den es betrifft beim Danke sagen. Aber Schön das Dir schnell geholfen wurde, Dankeskarte an den Jü hätte vielleicht gereicht ........


@yooogii

Großzügig sicher in Verbindung von nicht Dramatisieren, Entspannter sein. 
Da geht es auch nicht um besser oder schlechter Reden, alles Persönliches Empfinden (wie ich mit meinen Autos, da kenne ich keine Freunde) . Und wenn ich bedenke was wir mit unseren Rädern Fahren uns damit Teilweise in Lebensgefahr bringen und das Material beanspruchen, tausche ich von mir aus lieber Teile rechtzeitig oder regelmäßig aus bevor mir irgend ein Teil die Entscheidung vorher abnimmt. 

Ist ja kein Trekkingrad wo Lager 10 Jahre halten sollte, sonder ein Hoch beanspruchtes Gelände Fahrrad, Vettel stellt sein Rennwagen auch nicht nach dem Rennen einfach  mal so in die Garage und föhnt sich nur die Haare wenn es wieder los geht

Wenn Du aus der Branche bist, dann solltest Du einem Jungen Produkt und der damit verbundenen Entwicklung und Nachentwicklung auch den Spielraum geben den es braucht um "Perfekt" zu werden und da gehört zu meinem Verständnis zu, das ich Probleme mit dem Produkt Face to Face mit dem Hersteller kläre. Ein Jürgen ist immer daran Interessiert was mit seinem Produkt passiert und was daran zu verbessern wäre, nicht anders ist die Fanes entsanden.

Und wenn ein Jürgen kein Bock darauf hat, dann, wie Du schon geschrieben hast Zurück an den Hersteller...... das bietet er ja auch an wenn wer unzufrieden ist


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. April 2012)

Ich finde die Fotos jetzt nicht wirklich wild, aber es sollte auch erstmal das übliche Verfahren eingehalten werden, man muß doch erstmal schauen, was es sein önnte und es wird auch hier berichtet. Bei anderen Marken wird ein Unzerstörbarkeits Image mit Hilfe von Löschungen gepflegt. Hilfreich ist es vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man das ganze Mal ergebnissoffen betrachten könnte würde es auch nicht schaden. 

Das eigentlich witzige hier ist doch, daß es bisher nicht eskaliert ist und alles besprochen werden konnte. Wenn der Eindruck entsteht, das hier alles bagatellisiert wird, ist das halt so. Es ist halt oft vorgekommen, das ein einzelner Deffekt zum Serienproblem hochstilisiert wurde, ohne das man das begründen mußte, da wird halt gerne mal die Beweislast umgekehrt.  

Wenn man den Fanes thread nun mal querl liest und mit Rädern vergleicht , die zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt in Markt kamen, dann wüßte ich mal gerne was passiert wäre wenn wir brechende Links hätten, sich User die Hinterbauten mit Blechen verstärken lassen, oder Hinterbauten ausgetauscht werden müssen. Da kommt man eher auf die Idee, das bei Alutech als deutscher Marke die Ansprüche ganz besonders hoch sind und besonders genau drauf geschaut wird. Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn nach hunderten verkauften Fanesen es eben nicht bei ein paar Lagerschäden und einem Bruck geblieben wäre, sondern man solche Deffekte wie bei ReignX, Scratch und Strive gehabt hätte?


----------



## JpunktF (4. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt den Eindruck, daß durch meinen Beitrag mit dem Vorwurf der Polemik hier ein gewisser Unfrieden entstanden ist.

Unter Polemik verstehe ich, daß aus sachlichen Argumenten persönliche Angriffe werden - und diese sind dem Zweck eines Forums, nämlich der Information und dem Austausch zu einer Sache, nicht dienlich.

Ich gehe jetzt nicht näher auf die meiner Meinung nach niveaulosen Bemerkungen gegen meine Aussagen ein, sondern möchte sie nochmals erläutern:

Dieses spezielle Forum hat den Zweck sich zur Fanes auszutauschen, zu einem Austausch gehören positive und negative Meinungen, solange sie sachlich dargelegt werden.

Der beschriebene Bruch des Rahmens kann hier im Forum aber nur insofern zur Meinungsbildung zum Produkt beitragen, als daß daraus eine
Unternehmensphilosophie im Umgang mit Reklamationen abgeleitet werden kann, deren Einschätzung jedem einzelnen individuell überlassen bleibt.

Sachgründe zum Bruch bzw. zur Schuldfrage an sich können hier aber anhand des Bildes nicht von Forenteilnehmern geklärt werden, da kein Forenteilnehmer näheres weiß über:

- Legierung des verwendeten Materials
- Schweißzusatzwerkstoff
- Schweißverfahren
- Prozeßablauf der Fertigung

Im weiteren weiß keiner, ob der Rahmen extern in Taiwan geschweisst wurde, oder inhouse bei Alutech, weiters ist unbekannt wie tief die Sattelstütze nun tatsächlich versenkt war, oder ob das Sattelrohr evtl.
mit Übermaß ausgerieben wurde.

Deshalb kann eine Diskussion zu Gründen des Bruchs, oder daraus abzuleitender Qualität des Produkts an sich nicht sachlich geführt werden.

Sachlich vom einzelnen bewertet werden kann aus den Informationen, die zur Verfügung stehen, nur die Fertigung des Sattelrohrinnenmaßes.

Hierzu stehen uns Informationen des Herstellers zur Verfügung, die jeder mit seinem individuellen Wissenshintergrund bewerten kann, wobei ich es als nicht selbstverständlich empfinde, daß diese Informationen vom Hersteller dem Nutzer zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Dies bedeutet abschliessend für mich, daß in einem Produktforum durchaus jeder die Berechtigung hat, Informationen zum Produkt zur 
Diskussion zu stellen. Nur sollte diese Diskussion auch sachlich geführt
werden - nur so kann ein valides Bild eines Produkts entstehen.


----------



## Osti (4. April 2012)

ich denke dem Statement von JpunktF ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 


mal wieder eine technische Frage, ich beabsichtige ggf die Anschaffung eines neuen LRS für meine Fanes. Derzeit habe 135/10mm Steckachse. Allerdings scheint sich 142/12 immer weiter durchzusetzen, so dass einige interessante LRS nicht mit 135/10mm verfügbar sind, sondern nur 135/12mm oder 142/12. Was benötige ich alles für andere Achs-Inlays? Jeweils die komplette Antriebssseite innen und außen und die Bremsseite wie es im Shop aufgelistet ist? Das wären mal flockige 199


----------



## jan84 (4. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> [...] Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn nach hunderten verkauften Fanesen es eben nicht bei ein paar Lagerschäden und einem Bruck geblieben wäre, sondern man solche Deffekte wie bei ReignX, Scratch und Strive gehabt hätte?



Ich weiss es nicht, nach den bisherigen kurzen Probefahrten traue ich der Fanes da aber den selben Effekt wie dem Scratch (fahre eins, Fanes wäre die Alternative gewesen, damals leider zu großes Übergewicht) zu: 
Das Rad fährt sich für mich einfach so gut, dass mir die brechenden Kettenstreben einfach egal sind solange es Nachschub gibt. Die Fanes hat auch ne Geometrie, die bei Erscheinen und immernoch relativ selten aber -meiner Meinung nach- nahe an die perfekte Allrounder Geomtrie kommt. 

Problem bei Internetforen ist - wie oben schon geschrieben - halt, das vieles hochstilisiert wird. Dann kommen noch viele Leute dazu denen technische Hintergründe -gerade in Bezug auf die Beurteilung von solchen Schäden wie diskutiert- fehlen (das ist nicht negativ, sondern normal) und diese Schäden dann entsprechend falsch bewertet werden. Vielleicht auch einfach nur überbewertet werden. Abreißende sitzrohre wären mir ********gal wenn - wie im gezeigten Fall - dadurch kein nennenswerter Ausfall des Rades für mich entsteht... 



			
				jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt setzt ihr euch alle nochmal aufs Rad



grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (4. April 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> mal wieder eine technische Frage, ich beabsichtige ggf die Anschaffung eines neuen LRS für meine Fanes. Derzeit habe 135/10mm Steckachse. Allerdings scheint sich 142/12 immer weiter durchzusetzen, so dass einige interessante LRS nicht mit 135/10mm verfügbar sind, sondern nur 135/12mm oder 142/12. Was benötige ich alles für andere Achs-Inlays? Jeweils die komplette Antriebssseite innen und außen und die Bremsseite wie es im Shop aufgelistet ist? Das wären mal flockige 199



Wenn du mal in die Inlays schaust, siehst du dort silberne Hülsen, wenn du die entfernst, hast du 135mmx 12mm.


----------



## Osti (4. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal in die Inlays schaust, siehst du dort silberne Hülsen, wenn du die entfernst, hast du 135mmx 12mm.




Bingo! Das wäre ja super! 

edit: was wäre denn die richtige 135x12mm Achse fürs Fanes?


----------



## othu (4. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn nach hunderten verkauften Fanesen es eben nicht bei ein paar Lagerschäden und einem Bruck geblieben wäre, sondern man solche Deffekte wie bei ReignX, Scratch und Strive gehabt hätte?



Ob es bei ein paar Lagerschäden und einem Bruch bleibt wird die Zukunft zeigen, als doppelt Betroffener deiner Aussage (sowohl Reign X, als auch Scratch Besitzer und fast wäre ich auch Fanes Fahrer geworden) fühle ich mich jetzt mal angesprochen.
Ich behaupte einfach mal, ich behalte auch zu einem gekauften Produkt eine kritsche Haltung, benenne die Defekte und Schwachstellen und habe auch kein Problem damit, davon Bilder zu machen und zu zeigen.
Denn nur dadurch zwingt man die Hersteller in Zukunft bessere Produkte zu machen und da gibt es gerade in der Fahrradindustrie durch die Bank weg REICHLICH Potential. 

Kann aber selbstverständlich jeder anders sehen... 



JpunktF schrieb:


> [...]
> - Schweißverfahren
> - Prozeßablauf der Fertigung
> [...]
> ...



Meines Wissens ist es üblich nach dem Schweißen auszureiben oder nicht?


----------



## JpunktF (4. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist es üblich nach dem Schweißen auszureiben oder nicht?



Wird auch so gehandhabt


----------



## othu (4. April 2012)

Bei der Erklärung von Jürgen liest es sich aber so, als wenn das bei Alutech vor dem Schweißen gemacht wird: extra etwas mehr um den dann folgenden Schweißverzug auszugleichen. Das ist meiner Meinung Murks.


----------



## akastylez (4. April 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> Bingo! Das wäre ja super!
> 
> edit: was wäre denn die richtige 135x12mm Achse fürs Fanes?



Ich meine 142 x 12...bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, nach den bisherigen kurzen Probefahrten traue ich der Fanes da aber den selben Effekt wie dem Scratch zu:
> Das Rad fährt sich für mich einfach so gut, dass mir die brechenden Kettenstreben einfach egal sind solange es Nachschub gibt. Die Fanes hat auch ne Geometrie, die bei Erscheinen und immernoch relativ selten aber -meiner Meinung nach- nahe an die perfekte Allrounder Geomtrie kommt.



Es ist halt die Frage ob man diesen Effekt will, aber es wird ja hier schon vorgeworfen alles zu bagatellisieren, warum wird es dann so unterschiedlich wahrgenommen, ist halt die Frage. Was am Ende dem Nutzer und der Marke hilft steht halt auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Ich bin da eher der Meinung von JpunktF in seinem großen Post, erstmal schauen was die Ermittlungen ergeben, falls Ursachen beim Nutzer oder beim Hersteller zu suchen sind, gibts ne Lösung. alles andere führt zu nichts.





othu schrieb:


> Ob es bei ein paar Lagerschäden und einem Bruch bleibt wird die Zukunft zeigen,(...)



Das stimmt. Faktisch ist das jetzt in einem Jahr, seit Modellstart, passiert. Da hatten die Marken Trek und Giant auch schon ihre Probleme. Man muß schon den selben Zeitraum betrachten.



> Ich behaupte einfach mal, ich behalte auch zu einem gekauften Produkt eine kritsche Haltung, benenne die Defekte und Schwachstellen und habe auch kein Problem damit, davon Bilder zu machen und zu zeigen.
> Denn nur dadurch zwingt man die Hersteller in Zukunft bessere Produkte zu machen und da gibt es gerade in der Fahrradindustrie durch die Bank weg REICHLICH Potential.



So liest sich das auch ganz gut, und es war richtig, dir hier nicht den Vorfurf zu machen, alles schönzureden oder die Schweißarbeit des herstellers auf deine Kappe zu nehmen und alles hinzunehmen. Ich finde es gut aus dem was man hat das Beste rauszuholen und nicht einfach entnervt wieder was Neues zu holen.
Insofern hättest du hier auch die selben Maßstäbe anlegen können, sonst wirkt es zu sehr nach Projektion.




othu schrieb:


> Bei der Erklärung von Jürgen liest es sich aber so, als wenn das bei Alutech vor dem Schweißen gemacht wird: extra etwas mehr um den dann folgenden Schweißverzug auszugleichen. Das ist meiner Meinung Murks.



Ich kann in der Erklärung keine direkte Aussage zu vorher oder nachher lesen.




Osti schrieb:


> Bingo! Das wäre ja super!
> 
> edit: was wäre denn die richtige 135x12mm Achse fürs Fanes?


Ja, das wäre dann die Achse, das 142er Ausfallende ist logischerweise breiter.


----------



## othu (4. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> Wir müssen es größer ausreiben sonst passen die 31.6mm stützennicht, der schweißverzug macht es zwingend notwendig.



Das liest sich für mich so, als wenn man vorsorglich größer ausreibt weil der Schweißverzug erst nach dem Ausreiben kommt oder nicht...?!
Warum sollte der Schweißverzug eine Rolle spielen, wenn er im Moment des Ausreibens schon erfolgt ist?


----------



## JpunktF (4. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Das liest sich für mich so, als wenn man vorsorglich größer ausreibt weil der Schweißverzug erst nach dem Ausreiben kommt oder nicht...?!
> Warum sollte der Schweißverzug eine Rolle spielen, wenn er im Moment des Ausreibens schon erfolgt ist?




Der Schweißverzug ist dahingehend relevant, als daß ein Rohr nach dem Schweißvorgang innen nicht mehr exakt rund ist.

Bedeutet, wenn ein Rohr bsp. einen Innendurchmesser von 50mm vor dem Schweissen hat, dann bewegt sich der nach dem Schweissen im Bereich von bsp. 49,9mm - 50,1mm. Das beispielhafte Rohr hätte dann nach dem Reibvorgang 50,15mm.


----------



## Piefke (4. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Schweißverzug eine Rolle spielen, wenn er im Moment des Ausreibens schon erfolgt ist?


Weil die Reibahle immer nur ein kurzes Stück des Sitzrohres ausreibt und sich somit an eine leichte Krümmung anpassen würde. Eine voll versenkte Sattelstütze macht das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (4. April 2012)

Eine Reibahle aus gehärtetem Werkzeugstahl die sich einer leichten Rohrkrümmung anpasst... soso... na ihr scheint das besser zu wissen, ich schließe das Thema für mich mal ab.


----------



## JpunktF (4. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Eine Reibahle aus gehärtetem Werkzeugstahl die sich einer leichten Rohrkrümmung anpasst... soso... na ihr scheint das besser zu wissen, ich schließe das Thema für mich mal ab.



Piefke meint ja nicht daß sich die Reibahle "biegt".

Zur Verdeutlichung was er meint:

Stell dir ein Eisenbahngleis von oben vor mit einer Rechtskurve, durch das ein Zug mit vier Wagen fährt - die Reibahle ist dann ein Wagen, die ganze Sattelstütze der gesamte Zug.


----------



## Bonvivant (4. April 2012)

Hmmm, wahrscheinlich platze ich grad ungelegen in die Diskussion, aber ich überlege mir eine Fanes zuzulegen. Aber nicht ohne Probefahrt. Gibt es jemanden im Pott oder drumherum oder in Nordhessen bis hoch nach Göttingen, die oder der eine Fanes in S und Spaß an einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt hat? - Danke.


----------



## fofiman (4. April 2012)

Kauf Dir keine, Du hast ja am Sonntag in Glüder gesehen, dass die den Fahrer immer abwirft


----------



## Schlabbeloui (4. April 2012)

Moinsen Jungs und Mädels,

zur laufenden Grundsatzdiskussion:

Es ist nicht verkehrt hier Fehler oder Schäden anzusprechen.... aaaaber: Der Ton macht die Musik. Der Fanes Thread ist ja grad deshalb so angenehm zu lesen, weil sich hier das Kopfeinschlagen in einigermaßen engen Grenzen hält.

Und eins könnt ihr glauben... der Jürgen und ich machen uns wirklich einen Kopf darüber, was gut / schlecht / verbesserungswürdig ist. Alles was hier (oder über andere Kanäle) an Feedback aufläuft dient der Verbesserung.

Und bevor jetzt einer mit Bananenprodukt kommt:
Manche Dinge lassen sich kaum testen und prüfen bis der letzte Zweifel ausgeräumt ist. Und bei der Fanes kommt jetzt noch ein Schmankerl dazu... das Ding ist ein ENDURO. Zumindest war es so angedacht. Allerdings machts halt doch verdammt viel Freude aufm Trail und im Bikepark. Ich prügle mein Fanesschatzi ja auch über Kicker und Drops, aber eigentlich war dieser Einsatzbereich nicht primär angedacht.

Dass die Realität nun ein bissl anders ist, ist ja auch kein Thema, aber wir brauchen dann halt auch n bissl Zeit um zu reagieren. Die neueste Version kommt z.B. mit stärken Lagern (und einigen anderen Detailverbesserungen).
Vielleicht sind wir noch ein Stück von der Perfektion entfernt, aber ohne Ziele wäre das Leben ja auch langweilig  

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## tobsinger (4. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon zig mal geschrieben, das mir das Fanes auch sehr gut gefällt, speziell das von Stefan Stark. Nur rede ich es mir nicht besser oder schlechter als es ist. Das Teil könnte nahzu perfekt sein. Die Fahrleistungen scheinen wirklich toll zu sein, wobei ich es noch nicht testen konnte



Dann fahr das Rad doch einfach mal und dann meldest Du dich wieder.

Offtopic: ich habe hier immer gerne mitgelesen, aber im moment ist es wirklich langweilig, ich weiss gar nicht woran das liegt. ich glaub ich bin einfach zu einfach gestrickt, oder zu viele posts von leuten die die fanes leider nicht geniessen können, also ich freu mich schon wieder auf die nächste freie minute die ich auf trails mit meiner fanes verbringen werde.

PS: sorry für die fehlende interpunktion bin nur ein einfacher kunde.


----------



## tobsinger (4. April 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> der Fanes Thread ist ja grad deshalb so angenehm zu lesen, weil sich hier das Kopfeinschlagen in einigermaßen engen Grenzen hält.



da warst Du schneller als ich und stimmt daran liegts dass einem die lust vergeht.


----------



## AlutechCycles (5. April 2012)

Hallo Community, liebe Alutech Fan(e)s, 

jetzt wo der Frühling  fast - da ist und auch die letzten Ihre Bikes aus dem Keller zerren, wird wieder viel Diskutiert und auch wir haben uns Zeit genommen, einige Zeilen für Euch zu schreiben. Da es hier in den letzten Tagen dann doch ungewöhnlich heiß her ging, wollen wir ein paar Punkte klarstellen, damit auf Tatsachen und nicht auf Mutmaßungen weiter Diskutiert werden kann.

Erst einmal ist uns wichtig zu betonen, dass wir die rege Diskussion hier im Forum  und das schließt Kritik an unseren Produkten ein  sehr begrüßen, vor allem weil auch nach längerer Laufzeit immer noch sehr viel gepostet wird. Auch wenn wir nicht zu jedem Beitrag selbst etwas schreiben können, so lesen wir hier immer mit und das hier Geschriebene fließt letztlich in die Produktentwicklung ein.

Zwei Punkte sind es, auf die wir heute etwas näher eingehen wollen: das gerissene Sitzrohr bzw. dessen Fertigungsmethode und das Ausreiben, sowie die Lager im Hinterbau.

Zur Ursache des Sitzrohrdefektes können wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine Aussage machen, da wir den Rahmen noch nicht vor Ort untersuchen konnten. Da hier aber bzgl. eines Übermaßes spekuliert worden ist, wollen wir kurz auf die Fertigung eingehen. Die Sitzrohre aller Alutech Rahmen werden seit jeher auf die gleiche Weise und den gleichen Maßen ausgerieben. Einen Defekt, der auf das Maß oder die Methode zurückzuführen wäre, hatten wir in all den Jahren nie.

Grundsätzlich wird der Rahmen zunächst vollständig fertig geschweißt und gerichtet, erst danach wird als einer der letzten Schritte vor der Beschichtung das Sitzrohr ausgerieben. Warum vor der Beschichtung? Nun, weil während des Eloxierens der Rahmen mehrfach gründlich gespült wird und beim Ausreiben Späne entstehen, die so mit ausgespült werden. Da das Eloxieren keinen technisch relevanten Einfluss auf das Maß hat also eine gute Lösung.

Was ist nun das mit dem Schweißverzug und warum wird nicht passender, z.B. mit einer Güte von H7 ausgerieben?
Beim Schweißen kommt es unweigerlich zu Verwindungen des Sitzrohres, ein normaler und überall gleicher Vorgang, egal ob man ein Fahrrad, ein Schiff oder ein Auto baut. Wir möchten als wichtiges Feature an unseren Alutech Rahmen die Möglichkeit haben, die Sattelstütze voll zu versenken. Das bedeutet, dass wir fast über die gesamte Länge das Rohr so ausreiben müssen, dass die Stütze freigängig hinein passt. Dies wäre aufgrund des Verzuges mit einer geringeren Toleranz nicht gewährleistet. Für eine formschlüssige Passung ist es wichtiger, dass beide Stücke absolut rund sind, als exakt gleich Durchmesser zu haben. Aus diesen Gründen reiben wir etwas größer aus, aber immer noch innerhalb der üblichen Toleranzen  wenn auch am oberen Ende!

Warum stößt die Stütze nun bei einigen unter Belastung im Innenrohr an?
Hier kommen zwei Faktoren zum Tragen: Einerseits die Toleranzen von Sattelstütze zu Sitzrohr, die sich evtl. ungünstig ergänzen, sowie die Notwendigkeit der Montage mit einem zähen Fett (spez. Montagepaste bei Carbon-Stützen). Wird ohne Fett montiert kann es evtl. zu Geräuschbildung kommen.

In Bezug auf die Lagerung des Hinterbaus wurde ebenfalls Kritik laut, auf die wir gerne eingehen möchten. Generell sind Industrielager (eigentlich Rillenkugellager) nur bedingt für Hinterbauten geeignet, da sie dort primär Stoßbelastungen und nur wenig Drehbewegung ausgesetzt sind  dies fördert natürlich den Verschleiß. Wir versehen alle Lager mit einer zusätzlichen Fettpackung, um die Lebensdauer zu verlängern, dennoch ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Lager nach einer Saison verschlissen sind. Im Rennbetrieb sind sogar zwei Lagersätze pro Saison noch im Rahmen. Was uns häufig auffällt ist, dass Lager bereits als verschlissen angesehen werden, wenn sie nur rauh laufen. Solange die Lager spielfrei laufen und sich der Hinterbau bei ausgebautem Dämpfer normal und ohne erhöhten Kraftaufwand bewegen lässt, ist ein Austausch der Lager absolut unnötig. Die Lager drehen im Fahrbetrieb nie so weit wie sie es bei einem zerlegten Hinterbau tun.
Gleichzeitig ist anzumerken, dass z.B. Igus Gleitlager mehr und mehr vom Markt angenommen werden und wir diese Entwicklung sehr positiv sehen.

Abschließend bleibt zu sagen, dass wir eine außergewöhnlich geringe Anzahl an Reklamationen bzw. Beschwerden zur Fanes Enduro haben. Das ist umso beeindruckender wenn man betrachtet, wie und wo die Fanes  überall zum Einsatz kommt. Wir haben bei der Entwicklung, wie auch beim Vertrieb den Weg an die Öffentlichkeit gewählt, um alles so transparent wie möglich zu gestalten. Das bedeutet für uns natürlich auch, dass jede noch so kleine Reklamation früher oder später den Weg hier in das Forum findet. Wir finden das gut, denn es schafft Transparenz für unsere Kunden und wir wollen das auch unbedingt so weiterführen. Gleichzeitig entsteht jedoch leicht der Eindruck, es käme zu verhältnismäßig vielen Problemen - dem ist aber nicht so! Bei mittlerweile weit über 300 ausgelieferten Fanes Rahmen haben wir nur sehr wenige Reklamationen gehabt, darunter ist der Riss im Sitzrohr die mit Abstand schwerste. Wir glauben, dass diesen Weg bei der Entwicklung zu gehen, für unsere Kunden tatsächlich viel mehr Chance als Bürde ist, denn bei welchem anderen Hersteller hat der Kunde die Möglichkeit in dieser Art seine Meinung zu äußern, die dann nicht nur gehört, sondern in vielen Fällen auch berücksichtigt wird.

Auch ist uns wichtig zu betonen, dass es für uns durchaus wichtig ist, dass wir bei Defekten an unseren Produkten immer die Reparaturmöglichkeiten prüfen, denn ein Alutech Rahmen ist kein Wegwerfprodukt. Wenn also eine Reparatur möglich und für den Kunden zumutbar ist, dann wählen wir immer diesen Weg, anstatt stumpf immer wieder auszutauschen ohne die Ursache zu beheben.

Jetzt aber genug der vielen Worte, rauf aufs Bike wenn Ihr nicht arbeiten müsst  hier scheint die Sonne und die Werkstatt ruft.


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2012)

> Was uns häufig auffällt ist, dass Lager bereits als verschlissen angesehen werden, wenn sie nur rauh laufen. Solange die Lager spielfrei laufen und sich der Hinterbau bei ausgebautem Dämpfer normal und ohne erhöhten Kraftaufwand bewegen lässt, ist ein Austausch der Lager absolut unnötig. Die Lager drehen im Fahrbetrieb nie so weit wie sie es bei einem zerlegten Hinterbau tun.



Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (5. April 2012)

Danke für die schlüssige und überzeugende Er- und Aufklärung! Freue mich wirklich und finde das absolut vorbildlich!


----------



## Nasum (5. April 2012)

Top, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## AlutechCycles (5. April 2012)

Noch eine kurze Ergänzung für alle Interessierten zum Thema Sitzrohr ausreiben. So sieht eine Reibahle für unsere Sattelrohre aus.





Schnell wird klar, dass sich dieses Teil natürlich nicht selbst verwindet, wie hier gemutmaßt wurde, zumindest nicht in einem nennenswerten Bereich. Was aber tatsächlich passiert - und deshalb würde beim Ausreiben mit 31,6mm die Stütze stecken bleiben - ist, dass die Ahle dem Verlauf vom Sattelrohr bis zu einem gewissen Grad "folgt". So wirkt sich der Schweißverzug dann letztlich doch ein klein wenig auf den Vorgang des Ausreibens aus und macht einen größeren Durchmesser nötig.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. April 2012)




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (5. April 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> Jü, watt sagen die Carbon-Streben? Schon fleissig am Backen?!


 ja aber erstmal nur wieder muster für bikefestival in riva, wir haben ja wieder mal was zum verbessern gefunden... zum beispiel größere lager zur wippe  wir denke aber nun zu ende mai sollten wir die ersten 50 stück hier haben.


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. April 2012)

@ alle kritiker der letzten seiten, die nicht mal ein fanes besitzen (bzw. sich bei  problemen noch nicht an dem absolut einwandfreien jü-service erfreuen durften) und von daher eigentlich nicht mitreden sollten

genau deswegen fährt man halt ein alutech produkt



danke für die erklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mane87 (5. April 2012)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle auch nochmals den Service von Alutech loben!

Habe durch eigenes Verschulden etwas an meinem Rahmen verpfuscht  und diesen daraufhin zur Reparatur zum Jü geschickt. 
Der Rahmen wurde am gleichen tag als er beim Jü eingetroffen ist noch repariert und wieder verschickt!

Trotz Eigenverschuldens musste Ich nichts für die Reparatur bezahlen !

Diese Art von Service kann man einfach nur als perfekt bezeichnen!!

Ich persönlich in mit der Fanes und besonders mit dem Service vom Jü vollends zufrieden, da könnten sich einige "namhafte" Firmen ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## pisskopp (5. April 2012)

Hab's fast vergessen warum ich mich zwischen Votec, rotwild, intense für Alutech entschieden habe, wegen dem jü, der einzige der mir am Telefon geholfen hatte. Nicht wegen ner Community die ich immer nervender empfinde.
[email protected] Mit der Fanes 
Minus 0,5 grad lw, gehts ab...


----------



## imun (5. April 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hab's fast vergessen warum ich mich zwischen Votec,............ für Alutech entschieden habe, wegen dem jü, der einzige der mir am Telefon geholfen hatte. Nicht wegen ner Community die ich immer nervender empfinde....


----------



## M8184 (5. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja aber erstmal nur wieder muster für bikefestival in riva, wir haben ja wieder mal was zum verbessern gefunden... zum beispiel größere lager zur wippe  wir denke aber nun zu ende mai sollten wir die ersten 50 stück hier haben.


 
Das Passt ja dann Ideal zum Ausliefertermin der FEP, Prima


----------



## Michael140 (5. April 2012)

Solange ich unter diesen ersten 50. bin ...... ;0)


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. April 2012)

Nix da, limited ohne E2 Beschleunigungsfinne zuerst.

Oi, ich hoffe mal ich krieg die noch vorm Dirtmasters enduroride. Ohne Kondition und dann auch noch ohne Carbon... kein Wunder, daß ich da nie gewinne.

Naja, sie kommt wenn sie da ist.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. April 2012)

weit über 300 fanes

hab an meiner fanes jetzt huber buchsen verbaut
erstes proberollen fühlt sich gut an 

mal ausführlich testen am we


----------



## Michael140 (5. April 2012)

Wir können ja mal zusammen trainieren. Dann würde der Kampf um den letzten Platz spannender!


----------



## slash-sash (5. April 2012)

Super. Endlich keine Sinnlos-Diskussionen mehr 
Ich habe da mal ne Frage. Zum einen würde ich gerne mal den RP23 erklärt bekommen.
Der Hebel ist scheinbar mein ProPedal. Jetzt habe ich aber einige Einstellmöglichkeiten. Kann aber keinen Unterschied feststellen. Im Moment steht der Hebel bei mir rechts und die "0" ist auf den Hebel gerichtet. "1" & "2" verstärken wahrscheinlich das ProPedal. Aber was ist mit 3, sprich den Hebel nach ganz links zu drehen. Was bedeutet "firm"? Und haben die Zahlen 0,1,2 in der linken Position auch noch eine Bedeutung/Wirkung?!
Á propos Wirkung. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das mein Hinterbau sehr leblos ist. Ich nutze zwar den Federweg fast komplett aus, sprich negativ Federweg passt und die Zgstufe ist auch ganz offen, aber irgendwie fühlt er sich nicht fluffig genug an, nicht wie 170mm, etwas hölzern. Würden Huber-Buchsen Sinn machen, bzw. etwas spürbar ändern?


----------



## bertrueger (5. April 2012)

Alutech schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig ist anzumerken, dass z.B. Igus Gleitlager mehr und mehr vom Markt angenommen werden und wir diese Entwicklung sehr positiv sehen.



Das wäre super, wenn mehr Hersteller auf Gleitlager umstellen würden. Sollte es mal soweit kommen, wäre Alutech eine Alternative für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (5. April 2012)

@slash Die Huberbuchsen sind doppelt genial.Erstens das die dazu gehörigen Alubuchsen größer gearbeitet sind als die originalen. Zweites lassen sich die kunstoff buchsen spielend einfach einbauen. Und dann getrost vergessen und spaß habem


----------



## alhai (5. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin grad total am verzweifeln mit dem X.0 Umwerfer an meiner Fanes.
Entweder ist das der falsche Umwerfer oder ich versteh die Zugführung nicht.








Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## alhai (5. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin grad total am verzweifeln mit dem X.0 Umwerfer an meiner Fanes.
Entweder ist das der falsche Umwerfer oder ich versteh die Zugführung nicht.














Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. April 2012)

Kann dir leider nicht weiter helfen, scheint zwar der richtige zu sein (s3 direkt mount dual pull), aber der Zugklemmer sitz da etwas anders als im Handbuch. Da müßtest du ja quasi quer rüber.


----------



## Michael140 (5. April 2012)

sorry, habe noch nie einen SRAM verbaut. Aber die Farbe sieht nett aus.


----------



## VoikaZ (5. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nix da, limited ohne E2 Beschleunigungsfinne zuerst.



Das hoffe ich auch 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## zec (5. April 2012)

@Alhai: Habe gerade an meinem Fanes nachgesehen. Bei mir ist die Schraube für die Zugklemmung auf der linken Seite. Also entweder hast du den falschen Umwerfer oder deiner ist falsch zusammengebaut (falls das überhaupt geht).


----------



## alhai (5. April 2012)

zec schrieb:


> @Alhai: Habe gerade an meinem Fanes nachgesehen. Bei mir ist die Schraube für die Zugklemmung auf der linken Seite. Also entweder hast du den falschen Umwerfer oder deiner ist falsch zusammengebaut (falls das überhaupt geht).



Hey ZEC, danke für's Nachsehen. Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe deutet auch darauf hin, dass es der falsche Umwerfer ist. 

Gut, dass das Bike sonst fertig ist ...


----------



## zec (5. April 2012)

Tja, ärgerlich sowas. 
Aber für die ersten Probefahrten gehts auch wunderbar ohne Umwerfer. Solange du eine KeFÜ hast um die Kette im Zaum zu halten, kannst selbige eh per Hand vom kleinen aufs große KB umlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alhai (5. April 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Tja, ärgerlich sowas.
> Aber für die ersten Probefahrten gehts auch wunderbar ohne Umwerfer. Solange du eine KeFÜ hast um die Kette im Zaum zu halten, kannst selbige eh per Hand vom kleinen aufs große KB umlegen.



Kefü ist vorhanden und die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Mal sehen was das Wetter morgen so hergibt...


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2012)

so, mein Fanes is wieder einsatzbereit...

- neue E2 Druckstreben (die originalen, verstärkten musste ich tauschen - danke Jü, das das so schnell ging)
- XT 10fach
- TA 34z KB und Hope Bash 34z (mehr Bodenfreiheit)
- Umwerfer weiter innen montiert, jetzt an der vorderen Schraube nur noch eine U-Scheibe, an der Hinteren keine (die XTR Kurbel sitzt weiter innen im vgl. zur Atlas FR)
- neue Hauptlager, das alte hat sich nur noch ruckartig bewegt
- Syntace #9 medium
- Huber Buchsen, die originalen stecken im Ersatzfederbein (CCDB 500x2.5)


----------



## ollo (6. April 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Super. Endlich keine Sinnlos-Diskussionen mehr
> Ich habe da mal ne Frage. Zum einen würde ich gerne mal den RP23 erklärt bekommen.
> ......?




schau mal hier ab Beitrag #1564

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552269&page=63


----------



## ollo (6. April 2012)

alhai schrieb:


> Kefü ist vorhanden und die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Mal sehen was das Wetter morgen so hergibt...




es sollte der erste oder der dritte sein je nachdem ob 2 x 10 oder 3x10 ..... da sitzt die Klemmschraube auch schon anders 

http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x0-10-fach-umwerfer#/path/term-id/267


----------



## yooogii (6. April 2012)

alhai schrieb:


> Hey ZEC, danke für's Nachsehen. Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe deutet auch darauf hin, dass es der falsche Umwerfer ist.
> 
> Gut, dass das Bike sonst fertig ist ...



bei Sram benötigst du die S3 Variante.


----------



## alhai (6. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> es sollte der erste oder der dritte sein je nachdem ob 2 x 10 oder 3x10 ..... da sitzt die Klemmschraube auch schon anders
> 
> http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x0-10-fach-umwerfer#/path/term-id/267



An sich ist es der Richtige (X0 S3 39), aber es scheint ein Top Pull zu sein.
Wenn ich die Bilder und Dokumente bei SRAM richtig verstehe, dann unterscheiden die sich durch den Umlenkhebel.
Ein Dual Pull scheint es aufgrund der fehlenden Führungen nicht zu sein.

Habe Ihn jetzt mal demontiert und warte auf die Antwort vom JÜ. Zum testen passt es ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yooogii (6. April 2012)

alhai schrieb:


> An sich ist es der Richtige (X0 S3 39), aber es scheint ein Top Pull zu sein.
> Wenn ich die Bilder und Dokumente bei SRAM richtig verstehe, dann unterscheiden die sich durch den Umlenkhebel.
> Ein Dual Pull scheint es aufgrund der fehlenden Führungen nicht zu sein.
> 
> Habe Ihn jetzt mal demontiert und warte auf die Antwort vom JÜ. Zum testen passt es ja....



ja es sollte ein downpull sein oder wie gesagt dual pull.


----------



## goshawk (6. April 2012)

@alutech / jürgen

das ihr größere lager verbauen wollt find ich super. am besten wäre natürlich die lagergröße so zu gestalten dass wer will gleitlager nachrüsten kann die im handel frei zu erhalten (also standartgröße wegen preis). die größeren lager haben natürlich ihr gewicht, es geht allerdings nichts über haltbarkeit. mein persönlicher vorschlag ist/wäre die in meinen augen sinnlose radstandsverstellung rauszuschmeisen. wenn ich recht informiert bin fahren die meisten (90%) die kurze einstellung. ein wendiges bike ist doch im endurosegment wichtiger und als stumpfes highspeed-geradeaus heizen und keiner hat sich bisher beschwert dass das fanes unruhig ist/wird - es ist ja ein enduro...
nur mal so eine schnelle überlegung zwischen aufstehen und mittagsessen...


----------



## Piefke (6. April 2012)

Gleitlager in Größe der Dämpferlager wären doch gut.
Mein Fahrwerk geht seit Mini-Tuning (Huber-Buchsen und frisches Öl für die Zocchi) noch einen Tick besser, wobei der Unterschied nicht riesig ist. Aber das war auch nicht wirklich zu erwarten, ging ja vorher schon sehr gut.
Die Mehrmasse, die ich in die Federelemente "investiert" habe, stört mich nicht - ich genieße das Ansprechverhalten
Ich will auch keine Carbonstrebe haben - es heißt ja schließlich *ALU*tech Fanes


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. April 2012)

Problem wird sein, daß ein Gleitlager ganz andere Dimensionen auweist als ein Kugellager, das wird nur mit unterscheidlichen Teilen realisierbar sein. 
Das viele eher mit der kurzen Einstelllung fahren, liegt auch an der Gewöhnung. Es gibt halt mehr Rahmen mit 430mm, aber man kann auch mit etwas Eingewöhnungszeit an etwas längere Kettenstreben gewöhnen. Schön ist doch, wenn man die Wahl hat, die Carbonstrebe vom AM kann man ja auch nehmen. Wendigkeit ist nur zum Teil von der Kettenstrebenlänge abhängig, da spielen mehr Faktoren eine ROlle. Ich würde die Fanes auch mit langer Kettenstrebe noch als wendig bezeichnen, auch die Nukeproof Mega Fahrer leiden nicht wirklich unter ihren 445mm. 

alhai, ich blick langsam auch nicht mehr durch, da in den Shops unter dual pull dein Umwerfer abgebildet ist und die "normale" Version mit der mittigen Klemmschraube.
Du könntest noch nach der Produkt ID auf dem Umwerfer suchen, müßte eine 9stellige Zahl sein.


----------



## tobsinger (6. April 2012)

alhai schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin grad total am verzweifeln mit dem X.0 Umwerfer an meiner Fanes.
> Entweder ist das der falsche Umwerfer oder ich versteh die Zugführung nicht



du hast den (top pull)






http://harriscyclery.net/product/sram-x.0-2-x-10-low-direct-mount-s3-42t-top-pull-front-derailleur-sku-fd4715-qc49.htm

und den solltest Du haben (bottom pull)





http://harriscyclery.net/product/sram-x.0-2-x-10-low-direct-mount-s1-39t-bot-pull-front-derailleur-sku-fd4708-qc49.htm

weisst Du aber wahrscheinlich schon selber.
laut harris gibts keinen dual pull bei direct mount. meiner is x7, 3x10 und sieht auch so aus wie der hier abgebildete bottom pull


----------



## alhai (6. April 2012)

@tobsinger: Danke, das bestätigt meine Vermutung....


----------



## tobsinger (6. April 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> @alutech / jürgen
> 
> das ihr größere lager verbauen wollt find ich super. am besten wäre natürlich die lagergröße so zu gestalten dass wer will gleitlager nachrüsten kann die im handel frei zu erhalten (also standartgröße wegen preis). die größeren lager haben natürlich ihr gewicht, es geht allerdings nichts über haltbarkeit. mein persönlicher vorschlag ist/wäre die in meinen augen sinnlose radstandsverstellung rauszuschmeisen. wenn ich recht informiert bin fahren die meisten (90%) die kurze einstellung. ein wendiges bike ist doch im endurosegment wichtiger und als stumpfes highspeed-geradeaus heizen und keiner hat sich bisher beschwert dass das fanes unruhig ist/wird - es ist ja ein enduro...
> nur mal so eine schnelle überlegung zwischen aufstehen und mittagsessen...



so einfach wird es nicht sein einen rahmen der für kugel-/rillenlager aus gelegt ist, einfach mit gleitlagern zu ersetzen. gleitlager und kugel-/rillenlager unterscheiden sich ja grundsätzlich in Ihrem Aufbau, man kann sich nicht einfach bei Igus eine Gleitlagerbuchse kaufen und die in den Rahmen stecken. Deswegen bekommt man ja auch beim Huber nur die Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahmen und nicht für den kompletten Rahmen, da die Dämpferbuchsen ja eh schon Gleitlager sind, halt nur nicht aus Harteloxierter Buchse und Kunststoff Gleitlager.

Wenn wir gerade bei konstruktiver Kritik sind. 
Bei der Radstandverstellung stimme ich Dir zu. Die kurze Einstellung ist mir am liebsten, ich will keinen Panzer sondern ein agiles Rad. trifft wahrscheinlich auf die meissten zu, komm aber auch von Speci die haben ja noch kürzere Streben, von daher ist diese vllt nicht so wichtig...

Was ich schön fände ist, wenn die Federwegseinstellung an der Wippe bleibt, die Einstellung für Tretlagerhöhe/Lenk-/Sitzwinkelverstellung aber an die obere Aufnahme des Dämpfers kommt (ähnlich 9 0 1/6 0 1), so kann man nämlich auch bei 170mm noch entscheiden welchen winkel man fahren will und nicht nur bei 160mm. 
Zusätzlich könnte man dann ein paar Dämpfer so einbauen, dass man im eingebauten Zustand an den Rebound kommt. Denke nicht das Leidville ein Patent auf die obere Dämpferaufnahme hat, oder vllt doch?


----------



## Osti (6. April 2012)

im Ernst, mir gefallen die Lösungen so wie sie sind, v.a. auch die Radstandsverstellung.


----------



## tobsinger (6. April 2012)

nanana, das ist villeicht ein bischen zu dick aufgetragen, wo bleibt die evolution?
der jü will sicher auch paar MK2 verkaufen...


----------



## Osti (6. April 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> nanana, das ist villeicht ein bischen zu dick aufgetragen, wo bleibt die evolution?



es war ja auch mit einem zwinkernden Auge gemeint 

ich habe natürlich nix gegen Evolution, aber die Radstandsverstellung finde ich schon sinnvoll, ich fahre zB nicht die kurze Einstellung. Gegen eine anders gelöste Federwegsverstellung hätte ich zB nix einzuwenden, dann könnte man ggf auch einen Vip'r anständig montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (6. April 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> es war ja auch mit einem zwinkernden Auge gemeint



 das hab ich schon verstanden bin nur faul im verwenden von 

welche kröpfung fährst Du am syntace vector, 8 oder 12? mir ist die alutech lenker kröpfung von 5° viel zu gerade, merke das deutlich es schmerzt zwischen daumen und zeigefinger. tendiere bei 740mm zu 12°


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. April 2012)

Nachdem Jürgen sehr viel Wert auf Variabilität legt und diese auch selbst beweist, indem er z.B. die Druckstreben in Alu oder CFK anbietet, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass er in Zukunft auch die AM Streben in Alu fürs Enduro anbietet.

Das wäre dann so als würde die verstellbare Enduro Druckstrebe in der kürzesten Position gefahren werden und Gewicht spart das auch noch.

Die AM CFK Strebe kann meines Wissens jetzt schon im Enduro verbaut werden. (Bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher.) 

Fehlt noch eine Alu Druckstrebe ohne Radstandverstellung für das Enduro.

Bevor ich hier jetzt zuviel Verwirrung stifte, ist es vielleicht ganz gut wenn Jürgen zu diesem Gedanken mal kurz was sagt.

Wie denkst Du dazu Jürgen?

Danke und viele Grüße
100 Oktan


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2012)

Fanes AM hat immer die CFk Strebe, aber ist alles untereinander kompatibel, wird sogar im gleichern Werkzeug hergestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9298214&postcount=5206


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. April 2012)

Ja, leider hat das AM immer CFK Streben. Schön wären auch hier noch die Streben aus Aluminium.

Wollen wir uns das wünschen? Fürs Enduro?

Ich wünsch mir das jedenfalls. 

Gruß
100 Oktan


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2012)

Nein, man muß nicht unendlich viele Streben haben, das wird ne elendige Herstellung und teure Lagerhaltung, keep it plain and simple.


----------



## arise (7. April 2012)

Frage an die insider : wann gibts den die Carbonstrebe fürs Fanes ? was wirdse kosten und was fürn Radstand wirdse haben ???


----------



## Osti (7. April 2012)

das dürfte wohl alle deine Fragen beantworten

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Carbon-Sitzstrebe-fuer-Fanes-Enduro


----------



## -N0bodY- (7. April 2012)

Wurde hier nicht erst vor kurzem ende Mai genannt für die ersten 50 Stück der Streben?!


----------



## arise (7. April 2012)

DANKE der preis is nichso.....allerdings sind die Lager dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2012)

Die üblichen 1,-/Gramm +\- 10% eben. Da ist die Gewichtsersparniss bei Lenkern Sattelstützen etc. doch noch teurer. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## woodybender (8. April 2012)

Hallo,
bin vor dem Kauf einer neuen Kurbel, fahre zur Zeit die Hammerschmidt möchte aber aus Gewichtsgründen wieder umsteigen.
Meine Kurbellänge ist 175 muß aber sagen das ich den drang habe immer zu pedalieren im gröberen Gelände setze ich des öfteren mal auf. Das kann ganz schön ins Auge gehen, daher meine Frage fahrt ihr auch kürzere Kurbeln und wenn ja wie macht sich das beim hochfahren bemerkbar?


----------



## psycho82 (9. April 2012)

Fahre ne Hammerschmidt mit 170mm Kurbelarmen, auch bergauf kein Problem


----------



## imun (9. April 2012)

Servus, fahr die Saint mit 170mm und geht auch Bergauf super. Was Willste denn für die HS haben wenn du sie verkaufst????


----------



## Banana Joe (9. April 2012)

Darf ich mal ne kurze OT Frage zwischen werfen? Wird sicher schnell beantwortet sein.

Bei manchen Fanes sieht man am Hinterbau eine Versteifung (unterhalb des Rohres) bei anderen nicht was hat es damit auf sich? Eine neuere Serie?

Die GFK Strebe sieht so aus wie die mit Versteifung.


----------



## Michael140 (9. April 2012)

Das ist die stabilere Version E2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (9. April 2012)

Nachdem ich meine letzte Frage zu einem denkbar ungünstigem Zeitpunkt gestellt habe, frag ich noch mal und etwas allgemeiner:
*Gibt es jemanden, in Deutschlands Westen bis Mitte mit einer Fanes in S?* Und hätte die-/derjenige Spaß an einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, bei der ich mal testfahren kann?  Erstmal her mit den Tips, inwiefern ich dann rumkommen kann, wird sich zeigen

Danke


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (9. April 2012)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin vor dem Kauf einer neuen Kurbel, fahre zur Zeit die Hammerschmidt möchte aber aus Gewichtsgründen wieder umsteigen.
> Meine Kurbellänge ist 175 muß aber sagen das ich den drang habe immer zu pedalieren im gröberen Gelände setze ich des öfteren mal auf. Das kann ganz schön ins Auge gehen, daher meine Frage fahrt ihr auch kürzere Kurbeln und wenn ja wie macht sich das beim hochfahren bemerkbar?


Hallo Woodybender,fahre das v1 die Kurbellänge beträgt laut Ausstatungsliste 170mm, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das Gefühl das die Kurbel zu kurz wäre.

MfG C.


----------



## Banana Joe (9. April 2012)

@ Michael140 : danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2012)

ich bin zu groß für Kurbeln < 175 mm

am Fanes fahr ich die XTR970 in 175 mm

bergauf verblockt geht manchmal gar nicht,
auch über lange Wurzeltrails macht Treten oft keinen Spass
dafür is das Tretlager zu tief

schnell und flowig gleiten, das geht am Besten


----------



## Michael140 (9. April 2012)

Ich frag mich nur ob die 5mm so viel bringen? Ok, in Verbindung mit sehr flachen Pedalen sind es dann vielleicht 1 cm...


----------



## JpunktF (10. April 2012)

Ich fahr auch mit 170mm - und merk auch bei längeren uphills keinen Unterschied, aber bin sehr froh wenn`s verblockt ist, daß es nicht 175mm sind...


----------



## woodybender (10. April 2012)

Danke für das Feedback, werden dann wohl auf eine 170mm Kurbel umsteigen werde mir dann auch noch flachere Pedale holen wenn ich dann knapp 1cm spare ist das ja super.


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2012)

ein flaches, aber großflächigeres Pedal bringt Dir bei leichter Schräglage auch Ärger...


----------



## ollo (10. April 2012)

es fehlt einfach der DIN Trail damit alles reibungslos läuft und weder Tretlager zu Tief, Kurbel zu lang oder Pedal zu breit ist ...... is echt verrückt mit dem Radfahren


----------



## imun (10. April 2012)

Ollo ist wieder da. Warste im Urlaub??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (10. April 2012)

Mensch Ollo, so was gibt es doch schon lange! Das nennt sich Fahrradweg!!!!


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> es fehlt einfach der DIN Trail damit alles reibungslos läuft und weder Tretlager zu Tief, Kurbel zu lang oder Pedal zu breit ist ...... is echt verrückt mit dem Radfahren



nö

aber für verblocktes treten oder bergauf verblockt is das fanes enduro bzw. mein fanes enduro nix.


----------



## slash-sash (11. April 2012)

... aber deswegen hast du doch mehrere Bikes im Keller stehen; sofern dein Avatar noch aktuell ist.
Das nenn ich mal ärgern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2012)

zwei Hardtails und ein Fanes.

aber was hat eine, im gefederten Segment leider nicht vorhandene Auswahl damit zu tun,
das sich mein Fanes leider nur mühsam im Verblockten pedalieren lässt?


----------



## ollo (11. April 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Mensch Ollo, so was gibt es doch schon lange! Das nennt sich Fahrradweg!!!!



stimmt auch wieder ...... da bleibt man selbst mit einer 180er Rennradkurbel nirgends hängen , Fahrradweg, der Perfekte Trail, da geht dann auch endlich die Initiative "runter mit dem Tretlager, es kann nie Tief genug sein "


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> zwei Hardtails und ein Fanes.
> 
> aber was hat eine, im gefederten Segment leider nicht vorhandene Auswahl damit zu tun,
> das sich mein Fanes leider nur mühsam im Verblockten pedalieren lässt?



wart noch ein paar monate da gibts genug 650b laufräder 
da kommste 12,5mm höher mit dem tretlager


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder ...... da bleibt man selbst mit einer 180er Rennradkurbel nirgends hängen , Fahrradweg, der Perfekte Trail, da geht dann auch endlich die Initiative "runter mit dem Tretlager, es kann nie Tief genug sein "



ich hab hier noch ne XTR 970 Kurbel in 180 mm
aber sicher nicht fürs Fanes


----------



## ollo (11. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wart noch ein paar monate da gibts genug 650b laufräder
> da kommste 12,5mm höher mit dem tretlager



 ...... hoffentlich passen die durch die Gabel, muß ja nicht schon wieder eine neue sein  . Rein Rechnerisch sollte vom jetzigen reifen noch mal 6,25 mm hoch gerechnet werden oder liege ich Falsch


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2012)

liegst falsch 25mm ca ist 650b größer im durchmesser
also 12,5 drauf 
falls es da schon dicke reifen in 650b gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> liegst falsch 25mm ca ist 650b größer im durchmesser
> also 12,5 drauf
> falls es da schon dicke reifen in 650b gibt




Mist...... kommt halt vorne ein Schwalbe Marathon drauf


----------



## JpunktF (13. April 2012)

Ach so, falls im Großraum München jemand den Wunsch hat, sich mal draufzusetzen darf er sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## imun (13. April 2012)

Und im Raum Ortenau wäre ich Ansprechpartner


----------



## Piefke (13. April 2012)

Da es hier grad ne "Gebietsaufteilung" gibt, ich übernehme die Lausitz


----------



## ollo (13. April 2012)

Ok .... Niedersachsen und Rest Europa inkl. An-reiner Staaten  so íhr seit raus


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (13. April 2012)

Der Raum dresden wäre mit mir auch versorgt. 
Fanes in L
Und mein Händler hat ein test Fanes in M da stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mex racer (13. April 2012)

Wer eins mal Mexiko probieren moechte, einfach melden


----------



## Michael140 (13. April 2012)

Na wartet bis es den Weltall-Tourismus auf bezahlbaren Niveau gibt. Dann könnt ihr die drei trails auf der Erde abgrasen.....
Ich nehm dann dem Rest


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. April 2012)

In Winterberg ist am 28.04. Alutech treffen. Da gibt es sicher alles in allen Größen was Alutech heisst


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## slash-sash (13. April 2012)

Puh, was für nen Streß. dann fährt Jürgen und Crew auf dem Weg zum Gardasee noch in Winterberg vorbei. Krass!

Sagt mal, ihr Fanesianer; ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich fahr mein Fanes vorne mit einer 2-fach Kurbel; dem zufolge auch mit einem 2-fach Umwerfer. Jetzt wollte ich mal meine 3-fach Kurbel montieren, die aber nur 2 Kettenblätter hat und einen Rockring als Ersatz für's große Blatt hat. Der Umwerfer müßte dafür jedoch weiter nach Innen schwenken können. Kann er aber nicht. Also habe ich den Umwerfer abgeschraubt und gedacht, ich könnte mit der Wegnahme von U-Scheiben näher zum Rahmen kommen. Aber unter der hinteren Schraube sind bei mir keine U-Scheiben. Muß ich jetzt einen 3-fach Umwerfer kaufen? Schwenkt der weiter nach Innen oder geht dann die Kurbel erst gar nicht an den Rahmen, weil die Kurbel an sich zu dicht am Rahmen liegt?
Ich hoffe, ihr habt verstanden, welches Problem ich habe und ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## imun (13. April 2012)

Kurze Gegenfrage: Warum lässt du es nicht so wie es war?


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. April 2012)

was für ein Umwerfer?


----------



## slash-sash (13. April 2012)

Zum einen finde ich die Abstufung der 2-fach Kurbeln stark gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei den 3-fach Kurbeln auf 2-fach, fahre ich das große Kettenblatt und schalte nur noch hinten. Das geht aber mit der 2-fach Kurbel nicht mehr. Jetzt könnte ich andere KB montieren.
Zum zweiten will ich unbedingt einen Rockring fahren. Das ist irgendwie schon machbar. Ich habe mir auch schon einen bestellt. Aber der ist si groß, wie ne gut alte Schallplatte. Sieht echt unschön aus.
Und: Ich habe noch meine 3-fach Kurbel hier rum liegen. Aber wenn's nicht geht, geht's nicht. Ich kaufe nicht noch einen neuen Umwerfer.
Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. April 2012)

Also ich fahre einen SLX umwerfer mit 3fach SLX ohne Probleme.

Welche Teile sind beteiligt? Ich glaub sram die Uscheiben braucht man eher bei etypes.


----------



## slash-sash (14. April 2012)

X7 Umwerfer und X7 Kurbel


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. April 2012)

Sram braucht keine U Scheiben. Hast du schon ander Low Schraube gedreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. April 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ....
> Und: Ich habe noch meine 3-fach Kurbel hier rum liegen. Aber wenn's nicht geht, geht's nicht. Ich kaufe nicht noch einen neuen Umwerfer.
> Daher meine Frage.




an den Fanesen die hier rumlungern sind nur Kurbeln in der von Dir angedachten Kombi verbaut (3 Fach mit 2 KB und Bashguard)  mit SLX 2 fach Umwerfer. An der Kurbel liegt es also nicht. Wie Moonboot schon schrieb, vielleicht nur eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## imun (14. April 2012)

Hab auch 2fach Saint mit Bash und SLX Umwerfer


----------



## pisskopp (14. April 2012)

X9 2x10 beste!


----------



## slash-sash (14. April 2012)

Jo, Schraube ist schon so weit raus gedreht, dass das Leitblech am Umwerfer anliegt, also wirklich nicht mehr weiter nach Innen kann. Also doch nen anderer Umwerfer. 
Wie war das noch mal? Wir hatten es vor einigen Seiten schon mal, aber ich habe es nicht mehr gefunden. Welchen Umwerfer brüchte ich, wenn ich 3-fach montieren wollen würde? Muß ich dann eigentlich nen neuen Schalthebel haben?


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. April 2012)

Sram S3 oder shimano e-type (SLX, XT,XTR) geht. SHifter ändert sich nicht, da kannste Sram und Shimano ohne Probleme mischen.


----------



## ollo (14. April 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, Schraube ist schon so weit raus gedreht, dass das Leitblech am Umwerfer anliegt, also wirklich nicht mehr weiter nach Innen kann. Also doch nen anderer Umwerfer.
> Wie war das noch mal? Wir hatten es vor einigen Seiten schon mal, aber ich habe es nicht mehr gefunden. Welchen Umwerfer brüchte ich, wenn ich 3-fach montieren wollen würde? Muß ich dann eigentlich nen neuen Schalthebel haben?




schon mal den Schaltzug am Umwerfer gelöst, so das gar keine Spannung mehr drauf ist ??


----------



## Spacetime (14. April 2012)

hi ich habe zur Kurbel auch mal eine Frage und zwar ob ich 
in meine Schimano XT 170mm 26-38T ohne probleme auf 
24-36T umrüsten kann ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. April 2012)

klar.


----------



## slash-sash (14. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sram S3 oder shimano e-type (SLX, XT,XTR) geht. SHifter ändert sich nicht, da kannste Sram und Shimano ohne Probleme mischen.


Das ist schon klar. Aber kann ich einen 3-fach Umwerfer mit einem 2-fach Hebel kombinieren oder ist die "Rasterung" anders?



ollo schrieb:


> schon mal den Schaltzug am Umwerfer gelöst, so das gar keine Spannung mehr drauf ist ??


Klar, deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, dass das Leitblech am Umwerfer anliegt.

Aber ich sehe schon, ihr könnt mir auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Ich werde wohl nen neuen Umwerfer kaufen müssen, wenn ich meine alte Kurbel fahren möchte und den Vorteil des optisch kleineren Rockring haben will. Oder ich behalte meine jetzige Kurbel, schraube mir die Hauptspeisenteller großen Rockring an's Bike.
Puh, nölen auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (14. April 2012)

Alles ist gleich.
Du hast zwei Rastpunkte, dann klickst du einen, spannst den Zug ein und stellts die low Schraube ein. Dann ist es nach unten begrenzt und du hast den weiteren für das Hochschalten.


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (14. April 2012)

Hallo ,
hab da auch mal ne technische Frage, ich habe heute bei meinem Fox Dämpfer (RP 23 Kashima ) festgestellt das er Fett oder ähnliches aus dem Abstreifring suppt, Bei der Gabel ( MZ 55 evo...)war das am anfang auch so, allerdings ist die mittlerweile trocken.Kann das ein Problem sein oder werden,handelt es sich dabei noch um montage paste oder ähnliches. Ich hab mich in meinem bikenden Bekanntenkreis umgehört aber die kennen dieses bei einem Fox Dämpfer nicht.

Im voraus schon mal danke,

C.


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2012)

Wie schlimm ist es denn ? Mein RP2 hat anfangs auch eine Schmierspur gehabt, das gibt sich aber/sollte sich schnell geben.


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (14. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist es denn ? Mein RP2 hat anfangs auch eine Schmierspur gehabt, das gibt sich aber/sollte sich schnell geben.


Hallo San Andreas,
es handelt sich um eine leichte schmierspur im unteren bereich des Dämpfers, die aber nach dem säubern nach mehrmaligem einfedern wiederkommt, wenn das bei dir aber auch so war bin schon mal halbwegs beruhigt, da es ja wie vorher schon geschrieben bei der MZ auch so war.
War im übrigen meine ca. 10 ausfahrt mit dem Fanes....
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort

MfG c.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. April 2012)

Ist normal und auch gewollt, die Luftkammer wird geschmiert und sollte bei wegbleiben des Schmierfilms auch wieder nachgeschmiert werden.


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2012)

Moonboots Post ist "richtiger", der Schmierfilm sollte natürlich in geringem Maß immer da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.A.Harper (14. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Moonboots Post ist "richtiger", der Schmierfilm sollte natürlich in geringem Maß immer da sein.


OK,
allerdings hatte ich auch schon einen Fox an dem ich dieses Phenomän
nicht hatte,nochmals vielen Dank.

C.


----------



## lhampe (15. April 2012)

Hatte letztens gelesen das ein paar sich für den Endurorun in Winterberg angeldet hatten. Ich bin auch dabei. Wieviel Fanes sind wir dann?

Hab mein Fanes am WE am Rande des Einsatzbereichs am Kothen bewegt.


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. April 2012)

Heute stellt Alutech Cycles die neueste Ausbaustufe der Fanes Enduro vor.

Nach der handgefertigten Signature-Serie und der darauf folgenden, zweiten Serie haben die Entwickler Jürgen Schlender und Stefan Stark für die Fanes Enduro 3.0 noch einmal praktisch jedes Bauteil am Rahmen überarbeitet und verfeinert. Dabei flossen neben der eigenen Erfahrung während der Produktion der ersten beiden Serien auch wieder viele Anregungen der Alutech Kunden und Kundinnen ein. Vor allem die Internet Bicycle Community (IBC) lieferte mit der fortlaufenden Diskussion im Alutech Hersteller-Forum wieder reichlich Material.

Die bewährte und geschätzte Geometrie ist nur behutsam durch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein kürzeres Sitzrohr optimiert worden. Die bekannten Features der Radstand- und Federwegsverstellung sind natürlich erhalten geblieben.

Die wichtigsten Änderungen sind im Detail (von vorne nach hinten):


Einsparung eines Gussets durch ein neues Smooth-Weld-Schweißverfahren und optimierte Rohrverläufe am Steuerohr.
Eine neue Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen im One-Piece-Design
Endverdicktes (butted) Ober- und Unterrohr
Die Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe wurde verbreitert, um die Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Dämpfern zu verbessern.
    Das untere Lager in der Wippe zur Sitzstrebe wurde vergrößert
Das Hauptlager wurde vergrößert und läuft auf einer Oversized Aluminium-Achse
Wohl das markanteste Feature ist die neue Aluminium Sitzstrebe, mit sehr aufwendigem Hydroforming. Das Design ist angelehnt an die Carbon-Version und integriert die nötige Versteifungsfinne in einem organischen Design.
Das Lager im Horst-Link ist nun keine Nadelhülse mehr, sondern ein IGUS Gleitlager in Verbindung mit einem leichten Alu-Bolzen, welches die dort vorherrschenden Kräfte besser aufnehmen kann.
Die Kettenstrebe selbst ist nun etwas größer dimensioniert und wird im hydroforming-Verfahren hergestellt. Genau wie Ober- und Unterrohr ist es endverdickt (butted). Zusammen mit einem komplett neuen Kettenstrebenyoke, sorgt dieses Bauteil nun für nochmal mehr Steifigkeit im Hinterbau.
Das Gewicht ist unverändert zum Vorgänger geblieben, zwar konnte an den meisten Bauteilen deutlich Material gespart werden, jedoch wurden diese Ersparnis genutzt, um an anderen, höher belasteten Stellen für mehr Stabilität und Steifigkeit zu sorgen.

Hinzu kommen noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer Optimierungen, im nicht sichtbaren Bereich und auch im Produktionsprozess selbst.

Der Fanes Enduro 3.0 Rahmen kommt in unseren Komplettbikes zum Einsatz und kann ab sofort natürlich auch als einzelner Rahmen bzw. als Framekit mit Dämpfer und Federgabel bestellt werden. Die Auslieferung erfolgt voraussichtlich ab Ende Juni 2012.


----------



## morph027 (16. April 2012)

Supergeiles Like!


----------



## ollo (16. April 2012)

ich glaub ich hänge meine Signature in die Vitrine und Order noch mal, sabber


----------



## slash-sash (16. April 2012)

Man, wie gut, dass ich schon eines habe. PUH! Die Sitzstrebe fällt vielleicht unter den "Sinnvoll & Zweckmäßig-Aspekt", aber definitiv nicht unter den "Ich-bin-schöner-geworden-Aspekt"!
Mir gefällt sie jedenfalls überhaupt nicht. Ansonsten denke ich, sind die "Neuerungen" definitiv sinnvoll. Wobei ich bis jetzt noch keinen Nachteil erkennen konnte.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2012)

@jü  gibts die druckstrebe zum nachrüsten???

würde mir besser als die carbon version taugen


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. April 2012)

Die V3 Strebe gefällt mir richtig gut Die lehnt so schön an die Beschleunigungsfinne an  Aber bei so viel Bikeporno  bekommt man fast enn Herzkasper


----------



## goin (16. April 2012)

ob es die neue druckstrebe (für die signature fahrer mit original strebe) zum nachrüsten gibt, würde mich auch interessieren.

sieht gut aus das teil...


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

also nachrüsten der 3.0 strebe ist nur in verbindung mit einer überarbeitung der kettenstrebe möglich, es muss dann auch auf das neue IGUS lagersystem im horslink umgestellt werden ist aber kein problem. wir werden uns extra dafür ein werkzeug schleifen lassen damit wir passgenau das machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goin (16. April 2012)

so was in der art dachte ich mir schon. danke jü für die schnelle info!!

wäre schön wenn du uns eine info geben kannst sobald das möglich ist (hier oder facebook)

gruß ingo


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

ich denke mal ich werde einige der 3.0 sitzstreben mehr schweißen lassen müssen als ich erst gedacht hatte...aber ende juni sind die ersten verfügbar!


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. April 2012)

Ui, die sehen interessant aus. wie ist denn die Kompatibilität der carbon finne zu Igus-horst/Kettensrtrebe?
Tut sich was beim Gewicht?


----------



## Michael140 (16. April 2012)

das ist aber neu oder?

Alutech Fanes Enduro Carbon Sitzstrebe zum Nachrüsten.
Farbe Carbon
Lieferung erfolgt mit vorderen Lagern zur Wippenbefestigung und ohne Achsinlays, vorhandene Inlays können übernommen werden
Gewichsteinsparnis zur Aluversion ca. 300gr.
Als Nachrüstteil für Fanes Enduro Modelle aus der Signature Serie oder  E2 ( 2.0 ) müssen die Kettenstreben bei uns nachgearbeitet werden, das  machen wir ohne Mehrkosten. 
Zusätzliche Kosten entstehen für neue leichtere IGUS Gleitlager und neue leichtere Alubolzen für den Horstlink ( Ausfallenden ) 

d.h. dann wohl das ich mich einige Tage von meinem Rad trennen muss?! Mir war bisher nicht bewusst, dass etwas geändert werden muss. Kann ich dann überhaupt noch die Aluversion fahren, wenn es mal nötig sein sollte?


----------



## Michael140 (16. April 2012)

Ups, ich hatte nicht gesehen das es schon einen Seite 232 gibt.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> das ist aber neu oder?
> 
> Alutech Fanes Enduro Carbon Sitzstrebe zum Nachrüsten.
> Farbe Carbon
> ...


 
ja kannst du, wir pimpen dann die strebe mit finne auf neue lagertechnik,  kein problem


----------



## Osti (16. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja kannst du, wir pimpen dann die strebe mit finne auf neue lagertechnik,  kein problem



hah, da drüber hatte ich auch schon gegrübelt, des gefällt mir!


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ui, die sehen interessant aus. wie ist denn die Kompatibilität der carbon finne zu Igus-horst/Kettensrtrebe?
> Tut sich was beim Gewicht?


 
strebe fanes 2.0 mit finne ist mit 688gr genauso leicht/schwer wie die alustrebe von der 3.0 mit 691gr...beides gerade nachgewogen auf der briefwaage. minimal leichter ist die lagertechnik, auch durch den größeren Alubolzen im Horstlink, das kann ich gerade nicht nachwiegen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. April 2012)

Ok, klasse. Dann bleibt ja auch die Differenz zur Carbon Beschleunigungsfinne gleich.
Umarbeiten gratis auf Gleitlager find ich auch super.

Noch viel supererer finde ich allerdings, daß ihr nicht wild umbaut und eine Plattformstrategie duchzieht, so kann die Fanes die Fanes auch immer schön angepaßt werden ohne gleich alles neu zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ok, klasse. Dann bleibt ja auch die Differenz zur Carbon Beschleunigungsfinne gleich.
> Umarbeiten gratis auf Gleitlager find ich auch super.
> 
> Noch viel supererer finde ich allerdings, daß ihr nicht wild umbaut und eine Plattformstrategie duchzieht, so kann die Fanes die Fanes auch immer schön angepaßt werden ohne gleich alles neu zu kaufen.


 
ja da kannst du deine edita dann auch noch fein pimpen


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

okay deine Edición Limitada kannste dann noch schön pimpen...edita war glaube eine person aus argentinen


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. April 2012)

"Black Pearl" heißt das Mäuschen, klingt verwegener!

Ja fein, du kannst mir hübsch jedes Jahr ein weiteres Teil verkaufen, in drei Jahren ist sie dann wieder komplett neu.
Ist halt nur die Frage, wie ich mich entwickle und ob ich dann eine Fanes FR oder AM pinion hier stehen hab, wir werden sehen. Alles wird gut.


edit: ui in Argentinie ist auch schon eine Fanes angelandet...


----------



## Osti (16. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja fein, du kannst mir hübsch jedes Jahr ein weiteres Teil verkaufen, in drei Jahren ist sie dann wieder komplett neu.



und komplett aus Carbon 


(die idee fänd ich zumindest nicht schlecht oder abwegig)


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

ja schwarze perlen haben was....
bin auch schon ganz verrückt nach eine fanes FR...aber die köpfe bei alutech haben gerade nur zeit für andere baustellen...habe gehört irgendwan im spätsommer, bestimmt aber zur eurobike. nur welches jahr haben sie mir nicht gesagt. shit.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. April 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> und komplett aus Carbon
> 
> 
> (die idee fänd ich zumindest nicht schlecht oder abwegig)


 
ja machen wir sofort...müssen nur noch in einen keller fallen der voller bargeld ist, wo wohnt nochmal dagobertduck ( oder wer hatte bei dennen das geld )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (16. April 2012)

fanes worldwide

so einer muss ja die frage stellen 
hast du dir schon einen preis ausgedacht ?


----------



## Michael140 (16. April 2012)

Das nacharbeiten ist im Preis mit inkl.
Aber die Lager und Bolzen kommen oben drauf? Was muss ich da ca. Rechnen? Mein Pumelchen hat sich am WE sehr gut geschlagen. Nur die Kurbel ist mit 175 mm zu lang. Wenns auf zeit geht, dann setzt man sehr oft auf.


----------



## -N0bodY- (16. April 2012)

Also wo es hier gerade so um Streben und Carbon geht. Ich hätte da ne klitzekleine aber nicht unbedeutende Frage.  Was machen die Carbon Druckstreben?


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja schwarze perlen haben was....
> bin auch schon ganz verrückt nach eine fanes FR...aber die köpfe bei alutech haben gerade nur zeit für andere baustellen...habe gehört irgendwan im spätsommer, bestimmt aber zur eurobike. nur welches jahr haben sie mir nicht gesagt. shit.



Nix da hübsches Geschmeide, schickes Schiff!
Nur das meine knarzfreier ist als das Okinal.

Fanes FR kriegt ihr sicher hin, können ja hier wieder ein "wünsch dir was" abhalten.

Full Carbon Fanes wäre lustig, aber da kann ich verstehen, daß die Kosten für die Formen wohl nicht lustig sind. Hab da ja mal ein paar Zahlen gehört, hui, da muß man viele Alu-Räder für verkaufen. 

Apropos Kosten, die neuen Kettenstreben, sind die breiter am Reifen geworden, als bei der LE?


----------



## zec (16. April 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ja kannst du, wir pimpen dann die strebe mit finne auf neue lagertechnik,  kein problem


Reichts dann wenn ich dir dafür Ketten- und Druckstrebe zusende oder benötigst du zum Anpassen den kompletten Rahmen?

ps: Schon eine Serien-Carbonstrebe im Haus zum Abwiegen?


----------



## pisskopp (16. April 2012)

Ich geh biken, auch mit Kugeln im [email protected] Kommt ihr nach der Euro Bike diesmal zum 
Abstecher ind schweiz... Da koenntet ihr dann die FR-version testen, bin gespannt was da noch mehr FR sein sollte. gruntz


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. April 2012)

Dritte Evolutionsstufe? 

Dann wird es ja langsam Zeit für einen Modellwechsel 


Goiles Radl. Langsam werd' ich schwach. Aber noch lieber wäre mir eine Fanes FR.


----------



## zec (16. April 2012)

Irgendwie kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, wie so ein Fanes FR sein soll. Weil ins Fanes Enduro eine 180er Federgabel rein samt Stahlfederdämpfer am Heck und das Bike ist ein Freerider. Klar, auf die ganzen "Gimmicks" alá Geometrieverstellung oder variabler Radstand könnte man da verzichten, aber sonst? Da könnte ich mir ein Fanes DH schon besser vorstellen...


----------



## Piefke (16. April 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, wie so ein Fanes FR sein soll.


Federweg hinten 180 - 200 mm
kürzerer Hinterbau
Sitzrohr kürzer
insgesamt stabiler

sicher der Unterschied zur Enduro ist nicht groß und eigentlich hat meine Wildsau o.g. Eigenschaften


----------



## p-p (17. April 2012)

So.. Heute morgen hab ich die Bestellung abgeschickt.. In hoffentlich ca 2 Monaten gehör ich auch zum erlauchten Kreis der fanesianer..

Jetzt Hätt ich aber doch gleich mal n paar fragen an euch:

Was fahrt ihr für Pedale? Gibt's leichte stabile zu nem angemessenen Preis? Am besten so um die 50 Euro? Ganz normale plattformpedale am besten.

Hab vor, mir ne hammerschmidt ans radel zu machen. Da ich zu nem noch vertretbaren Preis an x0 sachen rankomm is die frage ob sich's lohnt das komplette xt-set auszutauschen. Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte, für wie viel durchschnittlich n komplettes neues xt-schaltset so rausgeht? Oder am besten doch alles drin lassen? Wobei Ich schon extrem gern eine hätte 

Grüße Christopher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (17. April 2012)

p-p schrieb:


> So.. Heute morgen hab ich die Bestellung abgeschickt.. In hoffentlich ca 2 Monaten gehÃ¶r ich auch zum erlauchten Kreis der fanesianer..
> 
> Jetzt HÃ¤tt ich aber doch gleich mal n paar fragen an euch:
> 
> ...



Kann dir die Blackspire Pedale empfehlen. Sind mit 350gr recht leicht und haben guten Gripp. Preislich liegen sie allerdings bei 70â¬..

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_60&products_id=1694


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Kann dir die Blackspire Pedale empfehlen. Sind mit 350gr recht leicht und haben guten Gripp. Preislich liegen sie allerdings bei 70..
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_60&products_id=1694



Sollen aber bei Feindkontakt schnell die Segel streichen, und dass man das Pedal irgendwo rein hämmert passiert ja doch öfter. 
Sixpack Icon AL geht auch noch vom Gewicht und Preis, hält aber mehr aus.


----------



## Spacetime (17. April 2012)

jo die habe ich auch, sind echt gut


----------



## Ripgid (17. April 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sollen aber bei Feindkontakt schnell die Segel streichen, und dass man das Pedal irgendwo rein hämmert passiert ja doch öfter.
> Sixpack Icon AL geht auch noch vom Gewicht und Preis, hält aber mehr aus.



fahre die jetzt seit ~1,5 Jahren. Lager laufen leicht und haben kein übermäßiges Spiel. Feindkontakt gibts auch des öfteren


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. April 2012)

Syncros Meathook. Wahnsinniger Grip und unkaputtbar. Kosten allerdings 119,-  . Die solltest du aber schnell wieder drin haben, wenn du die XT dran lässt und nicht alle 500 km neue Ritzelpakete benötigst. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## thegood (17. April 2012)

Gibts doch schon für 60 Euro ? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9991/meathook-mental-alu-pedal-schwarz.html


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Syncros Meathook. Wahnsinniger Grip und unkaputtbar. Kosten allerdings 119,-  . Die solltest du aber schnell wieder drin haben, wenn du die XT dran lässt und nicht alle 500 km neue Ritzelpakete benötigst.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Aber was können die besser als ein Shimano MX30 für Eur40? Dünner scheinen sie nicht zu sein, leichter sind sie nicht und bessere Lager werden sie mit Sicherheit auch nicht haben. Mehr Grip? Aber bei den MX-30 hat sich noch niemand über fehlenden Grip beschwert.

Gut, die Verschraubung der Pins ist augenscheinlich besser.

Ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## psycho82 (17. April 2012)

Kann die Sixpack-Pedale empfehlen.
- Hab seit 1,5 Jahren die Icons AL im Gebrauch und die sind klasse!
- Auf der Fanes habe ich nun die Skywalker, Grip ist gut, Gewicht ist klasse, aber zur Haltbaekeit moecht ich mich nach 2monatigen Gebrauch nicht aeussern - bisher keine Probleme.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2012)

Bitte hier entlang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9411295#post9411295


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (17. April 2012)

p-p schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für Pedale? Gibt's leichte stabile zu nem angemessenen Preis? Am besten so um die 50 Euro? Ganz normale plattformpedale.



und ich sag's noch mal "nukeproof electron pedal 2012"
Kosten im Schnitt um die 37. 
Ich Fahr sie seit nem 1/2 Jahr, hatte auch schon mehrere bodenkontakte und das pedal zeigt sich unbeeindruckt.


----------



## ollo (17. April 2012)

und bloß keine NC 17 Sudpin..... meine sind zwar noch Intakt (zumindest eins) , lassen sich aber nur noch von der Kurbel flexen, doof nur das es keine Ersatzachsen dafür gibt und NC 17 auf Emails nicht Antwortet, reines wegwerf Pedal 

Sixpack


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. April 2012)

Also so ganz schlecht sind die Sudpins jetzt nicht. Fahre meine seit 2005... einmal hats die Kontermutter der Achse zerhauen, wurde aber direkt ausgetauscht.

Laufleistung find ich somit sehr gut und den Service ebenso, grib haben sie sicherlich, recht leicht und stabil.


----------



## slash-sash (18. April 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> und ich sag's noch mal "nukeproof electron pedal 2012"
> Kosten im Schnitt um die 37.
> Ich Fahr sie seit nem 1/2 Jahr, hatte auch schon mehrere bodenkontakte und das pedal zeigt sich unbeeindruckt.



Richtig, Ghostrider. Das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal vor einigen Seiten.
Ich denke, p-p, du bist da auf dem gleichen Trip wie ich. Schau dir mal die von ghostrider beschriebenen Nukeproof electron an. Ich habe sie mir auf ghostriders anraten auch geholt. Allerdings nur, weil sie preislich im Rahmen sind. Keine Ahnung, warum Pedale mittlerweile so unverschämt teuer geworden sind. Am langen Ende haben die Pedale heute auch nur Lager und ne Standfläche mit Pins. Und da haben sie auch nicht den Wert eines Mondbesuchs gehabt. Nur, weil es jetzt so nen Hype ist.


----------



## ollo (18. April 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Also so ganz schlecht sind die Sudpins jetzt nicht. Fahre meine seit 2005... einmal hats die Kontermutter der Achse zerhauen, wurde aber direkt ausgetauscht.
> 
> Laufleistung find ich somit sehr gut und den Service ebenso, grib haben sie sicherlich, recht leicht und stabil.





sag auch nicht das sie schlecht sind, es gibt halt keine Ersatzachsen 15mm Schlüssleaufnahme Rund, Sechskant Aufnahme Rund, hilft nur Achse absägen, gibt aber keine Ersatz, wenn DU also noch Ersatzkäfige brauchst sag Bescheid


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. April 2012)

Ich weiß nur, dass wo sich damals die Mutter verabschiedet hat, ich keinen Ersatz finden konnte. War irgendsoein zwischenmaß aus Amerika... bei Würth haben die mir fast beim Suchen den Hals umgedreht. Ersatz gab es dann direkt von NC 17 mit persönlichem Gespräch beim Chef. Am besten da anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (18. April 2012)

seh ich das richtig, dass der v3 150 Öcken teurer geworden ist (gegenüber dem v2) ?


----------



## imun (18. April 2012)

Hat der Jü doch auch geschrieben. Dafür aber große Lager und einteilige Dämpferaufnahme und besserer Steuerkopf.


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. April 2012)

von fb


> Alutech Cycles Germany Ja, wir sind mit der Enduro 3.0 etwas teurer geworden, der Grund sind die nicht unerheblichen Werkzeugkosten für die Schmiede- und Hydroformingteile. Insgesamt sind wir aber preislich immer noch auf einem sehr sehr guten Niveau.


----------



## imun (18. April 2012)

Ich wollte es grad schreiben. Bin Metaller, und manch einer kann sich gar nicht vorstellen wie teuer ein Spezialwerkzeug ist.


----------



## HtoTher (18. April 2012)

Ich würde mir eine Fanes als Komplettbike mit RockShox Fahrwerk wünschen, sprich Monarch Plus RC3 und Lyrik RC2DH. Wird es sowas eventuell irgendwann geben?


----------



## imun (18. April 2012)

Einfach mal den Jü anrufen und nett fragen. Da lässt sich bestimmt was regeln


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. April 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Fanes als Komplettbike mit RockShox Fahrwerk wünschen, sprich Monarch Plus RC3 und Lyrik RC2DH. Wird es sowas eventuell irgendwann geben?



Dito, aber mit Vivid Air.


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Fanes als Komplettbike mit RockShox Fahrwerk wünschen


Warum eigentlich
Wenn ich die ganzen Diskussionen hier über das richtige Tune der RS-Dämpfer (L und M oder L und L oder...) lese, bin ich froh, ein RS-freies Fahrwerk zu haben.


----------



## p-p (18. April 2012)

hui, danke auf jeden fall für die Tipps! hab ja noch Zeit den Markt zu beobachten, aber die Tipps sind notiert 

Zu der Sache mit der Schaltgruppe wird keiner so wirklich was sagen können, oder? Gerne auch völlig subjektiv 

2 Monate noch, dann sollte es soweit sein.

PS: Gerade, dass ne Marzocchi und n Fox Dämpfer am Komplettbike ist war für mich n Pluspunkt. Allerdings hab ich keine objektive Erklärung.


----------



## HtoTher (18. April 2012)

Naja, ich bin mir sicher, dass der Jü dann schon das richtige Tune verbauen würde.

Die Marzocchi RC3 ist mir einfach zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (18. April 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mir sicher, dass der Jü dann schon das richtige Tune verbauen würde.
> 
> Die Marzocchi RC3 ist mir einfach zu schwer.


 

Genau deswegen ist ja auch eine RC3 TI verbaut


----------



## HtoTher (18. April 2012)

Die ist trotzdem noch über 200g schwerer als die Lyrik. Ist die Marzocchi denn soviel besser? Dann würde ich das Mehrgewicht eventuell in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## M8184 (18. April 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Die ist trotzdem noch über 200g schwerer als die Lyrik. Ist die Marzocchi denn soviel besser? Dann würde ich das Mehrgewicht eventuell in Kauf nehmen.


 

Da scheiden sich die Geister hier im Forum, die einen meinen ja die anderen eher nein. Ist halt auch coil gegen air 
Da sind 200g mehr noch im Rahmen finde ich


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

Ich hab nur den Vergleich 55 RC3 EVO ti zu Totem Solo Air und den gewinnt die 55 deutlich. Ich hab beide Gabeln in der Fanes gehabt bzw. habe sie noch drin.


----------



## HtoTher (18. April 2012)

Aber was macht man, wenn die Feder nicht passend fÃ¼r sein KÃ¶rpergewicht ist? Eine neue Feder fÃ¼r 200-300â¬ kaufen?  Dann doch lieber eine Luftfedergabel!?


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

Wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## HtoTher (18. April 2012)

Mit Ausrüstung um die 80kg.


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

Passt.


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. April 2012)

HtoTher schrieb:


> Aber was macht man, wenn die Feder nicht passend für sein Körpergewicht ist? Eine neue Feder für 200-300 kaufen?  Dann doch lieber eine Luftfedergabel!?



Ein Stück weit kann man sie ja über Luftkammer anpassen, soviel ich weiß. Aber wenn man zu weit außerhalb des Fensters liegt, ist das vielleicht nicht ideal.

Seit ich meine Lyrik auf Coil umgebaut habe, würde ich die Air aber nicht mehr fahren wollen. Jetzt wiegt sie genau so viel wie die Zocchi, die ja noch mal sahniger gehen müsste (hatte bisher nur eine 888 in der Hand; das war beeindruckend genug). Aber es gibt ja auch noch BOS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (19. April 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den Vergleich 55 RC3 EVO ti zu Totem Solo Air und den gewinnt die 55 deutlich. Ich hab beide Gabeln in der Fanes gehabt bzw. habe sie noch drin.



Wie geil ist das denn? Du hast 2 Gabeln in deinem Fanes?! Davon will ich nen Bild haben 

Sagt mal, dass meine X7 Kurbel keinen 4x104er Lochkreis hat, mußte ich jetzt auch feststellen. Aber sind meine Recherchen richtig, dass die Kurbel 4x120 hat und es keinen vernünftigen Rockring dafür gibt, bzw. der Markt mehr als übersichtlich ist?


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

Ja ist richtig, Sram versucht sich immer mal wieder abzugrenzen, dann kommt sowas bei rum.


----------



## ollo (19. April 2012)

der Jü hat auf das wehklagen einiger reagiert und die RS Dämpfer werden jetzt im passenderen L / M Tune verbaut anstelle des M / M Tunes


----------



## firesurfer (19. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Seit ich meine Lyrik auf Coil umgebaut habe, würde ich die Air aber nicht mehr fahren wollen.


 
kann ich nur bestätigen..bin von air (fox) auf coil (lyrik) umgestiegen und würde nie wieder tauschen..


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (19. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der Jü hat auf das wehklagen einiger reagiert und die RS Dämpfer werden jetzt im passenderen L / M Tune verbaut anstelle des M / M Tunes



Super
Nützt den betroffenen nur nix...


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

Die Tunes von den Dämpferherstellern sind nicht das Problem sondern die Lösung eines Problems. Es sind halt Unterschiedliche Hinterbauten und diverse Fahreransprüche zu bedienen, da teilt man es halt ein, es gint nur ienne Hersteller der ohne Tunes auskommt, und selbst da muß man bei einigen Rahmen ran.  Die allseits gelogten Bos Jungs shimmen sogar speziell auf den Rahmen, dort könnt ihr ohne Angabe des Rahmens nichts kaufen. 

Ist halt ein recht spezielles Feld, aber das ganze MTB Thema wird spezialisierter, siehe Reifenthematik, da gibts auch keinen Einheitsreifen sondern alles in jeder Abstufung. 

So ein wechseltune ist schnell gemacht und kostet nicht die Welt. Fahrwerkstuner gibts zu Hauf. Der Rahmen Hersteller muß nun mal eine Entscheidung treffen und MM ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber war von den RS Empfehlungen her auch nicht falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (19. April 2012)

Also ich komm mit M/M Vivid Air super klar bei ca 80kg... Was würde sich denn durch L/M ändern?


----------



## ollo (19. April 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit M/M Vivid Air super klar bei ca 80kg... Was würde sich denn durch L/M ändern?



beim Vivid kann M/M sehr gut passen. Der Monarch Plus war mit der M Zugstufe einfach zu langsam / zäh, die L Zugstufe ist "schneller" und macht den Hinterbau lebendiger.


@ghostrider

Beschwerden bitte an die Alutech-Kummerkasten-Tante Liselotte Pudel


----------



## Wurzelmann (19. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> beim Vivid kann M/M sehr gut passen. Der Monarch Plus war mit der M Zugstufe einfach zu langsam / zäh, die L Zugstufe ist "schneller" und macht den Hinterbau lebendiger.
> 
> 
> @ghostrider
> ...



Geht es da eigentlich um die schnelle Zugstufe oder um die Range der langsamen Zugstufe?

Beim Vivid kann ich ja an beiden ein Stück weit herumspielen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

.


----------



## ollo (19. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Geht es da eigentlich um die schnelle Zugstufe oder um die Range der langsamen Zugstufe?
> 
> Beim Vivid kann ich ja an beiden ein Stück weit herumspielen.



ouhhhhh schon wieder eine Fachfrage ...... 

Ich denke mir das das Tune erst einmal grundsätzlich sowohl Anfangs wie auch Endzugstufe steuert und beim Vivid über den Versteller noch mal eine Fein Einstellung möglich ist. Ich für meinen Teil finde auch das M Tune am Vivid schon zu stark dämpfend, da könnte ruhig auch ein L rein. Ist bestimmt ein Frage des Geschmacks und der Fahrermasse die da bewältigt werden muß. Die Zugstufe fahre ich ganz offen und habe dafür die Endzugstufe runtergeschraubt. 
Sobald der Vivid mal zum Service muß soll da auch eine L Zugstufe rein, mal sehen ob das "besser" ist und auf einen Monarch+ mit L Tune würde ich auch gerne mal fahren


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

Bin da auch etwas am knapsen an der Frage. Was ich so an Innenleben gesehen hab, lÃ¤Ãt nicht darauf schlieÃen, daÃ die Zugstufen getrennt von einen der sind. 

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit MM, hatte eigentlich im Winter gedacht, es wÃ¼rde nicht reichen, aber es ging gut aus. 

Sport import biette ein UmrÃ¼sten des Tunes fÃ¼r 35â¬ an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sport import biette ein UmrÃ¼sten des Tunes fÃ¼r 35â¬ an.



Ich glaube Ollo wird wird das Ding eher woanders abgeben, wo es im zweifel auch ein Customtune gibt wenn sonst nix hilft.


----------



## ollo (19. April 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ollo wird wird das Ding eher woanders abgeben, wo es im zweifel auch ein Customtune gibt wenn sonst nix hilft.



 entweder bei dem dessen Name ruhig genannt werden darf ..... Lord Helmchen oder bei Hartje, mal sehen wer dann eher Zeit hat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> entweder bei dem dessen Name ruhig genannt werden darf ..... Lord Helmchen oder bei Hartje, mal sehen wer dann eher Zeit hat



der Lord muss erstmal meinen Vivid umshimmen, dann darfst du ihm auch belästigen


----------



## Osti (19. April 2012)

ich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass der Monarch+ ne L Druckstufe verträgt, die Zugstufe finde ich nicht zu langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. April 2012)

ich glaub ich muss mir mal den Kosten-Nutzen Faktor der Shimmerei und Tunerei im Harz bim BR  oder in in Wibe mit ner Probefahrt auf Ollos Federfahrrad erschließen, wenn ich darf. Vielleicht bin ich ja zu grobfühlig und somit überhaubt nicht würdig ein solches Kleinod Schleswiger Ingenieurskusnst zu besitzen. ich hab einen Roco Air drin und bin, mangels Vergleich, auch ziemlich zufrieden. Aber ich hab auch schon selbst erfahren, das der Umstieg von von Lyric 2-step auf Lyric Coil RC2DH ein sehr großer Fortschritt war.


----------



## ollo (20. April 2012)

aber Natürlich, darfste wenn Du dabei im Hinterkopf behältst das die "Light Variante" nicht ganz Deister tauglich ist für die Jump and run strecken (um es mal auf ein Dir bekanntes Terrain zu beziehen), war halt ein "aus eins mach zwei bis zwei komma fünf  Räder" (ohne in den Kostenbereich einer Anschaffung für die Am Fanes zu kommen) und ein "Alutech muß nicht unbedingt schwer" sein Winterblues Projekt. Jürgen sagte vorgestern noch das er die Fanes AM für das Testival mit 12,2 Aufgebaut hat, es gehen aber auch 11,9 ohne das es nicht Fahrbar wäre ..... der Rocco ist ein schöner Dämpfer, der hat mir auf der Probefahrt damals sehr gut gefallen. 

Kosten Nutzen Faktor, nee denk nicht darüber nach, da wird das Hobby zum Eurograb


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. April 2012)

Den Rocco und die Lyrik Coil hat mein Sohn auch an seinem YT Noton. Die haben mir schon über so manchen Sprung geholfen, an dem ich tags drauf mit dem Votec zerschellt bin. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## imun (21. April 2012)

Gabel ist beim Lackieren und wird Schwarz Matt und bekommt rote Decals. Dann isses komplett und die Totem bekommt wahrscheinlich noch ein Lord H tuning demnächst 
Aber erstmal nach Lac Blanc am 12.05. um zu testen


----------



## Michael140 (21. April 2012)

War eben mal bei jü am Stand bei hibike. Cooler Typ. Haben Narben von op's verglichen. ;0)


----------



## imun (21. April 2012)

Coole Sache Michael 
Wer hat mehr???


----------



## Michael140 (21. April 2012)

Unentschieden würde ich sagen.... Aber seine Geschichten dazu waren besser. Die neuen fanes sehen echt gut aus. Eben so die Carbonstreben.


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2012)

und sonst noch was?


----------



## Michael140 (21. April 2012)

Fanes pinion, fanes am, fanes mit 12,5 kg, fanes, fanes, fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. April 2012)

kein Hardtail?

wie weit is das AM?

kommt das Pinion noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## Michael140 (21. April 2012)

Ich hab nur wegen den Carbonstreben gefragt und das wird noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. April 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> kommt das Pinion noch dieses Jahr?



Über das Fanes Pinion wär ich auch interessiert neues zu erfahren.

Wird man auf den Festivals in Winterberg oder Willingen da was zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## ollo (23. April 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Über das Fanes Pinion wär ich auch interessiert neues zu erfahren.
> 
> Wird man auf den Festivals in Winterberg oder Willingen da was zu sehen bekommen?




wenn der jü das mit nimmt was er auch beim Hibike Testival dabei hatte dann ist eine Fanes Pinion in Gr. M dabei


----------



## der-gute (23. April 2012)

eines, das man auch richtig fahren darf???


----------



## Michael140 (23. April 2012)

@ollo
Warst du bei hibike? 
Es war M in weiß/geflockt/ gelb und rotem Getriebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. April 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> @ollo
> Warst du bei hibike?
> Es war M in weiß/geflockt/ gelb und rotem Getriebe




nein ist zu weit weg  , auf der Hibike Homepage waren die Testräder der einzelnen Firmen aufgelistet


----------



## Y1ng (23. April 2012)

Hat jemand Fotos von dem gelb/schwarzen und gelb/blauen Rahmen beim Testival in Kronberg gemacht?


----------



## firesurfer (23. April 2012)

mal ne frage...wie ist denn die lackqualität beim fanes....insb. beim eloxal rahmen ???
"langzeiterfahrungen"??
abkleben beim eloxalrahmen notwendig bzw. wer hat denn abgeklebt...


----------



## imun (23. April 2012)

Ich wollte das Elox abkleben, aber das sah blöd aus. Zu der Langzeiterfahrung kann ich noch nix sagen, dafür hab ich es noch nicht lang genug


----------



## firesurfer (23. April 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Elox abkleben, aber das sah blöd aus. Zu der Langzeiterfahrung kann ich noch nix sagen, dafür hab ich es noch nicht lang genug



stimmt....
erster test und optik....äähm naja...:kotz:


----------



## Osti (24. April 2012)

ich würde das Eloxal als ziemlich gut bewerten. Ich trage das Fanes oft mit dem Unterrohr auf dem Rucksack. Den Aufkleber hats schon fast runtergerubbelt, am Unterrohr sieht man jedoch null komma nix.


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. April 2012)

null komma nix auch bei mir, das Unterrohr hab ich nur in der Biegung abgeklebt, der rest ist unbeeindruckt vom Steinbeschuß. Schwarz elox ist kein üseliges Farbeloxal mit weicher Oberfläche, sondern Schutzeloxal, also dicker und ne ordentliche Härte(8-9 Mohs).


----------



## SlayMe (27. April 2012)

Auch Elox nutzt sich ab. Gerade an der Kettenstrebe und durch die Reibung der Kabel. Also ich würde es an diesen Stellen abkleben, sonst schimmert es da irgendwann silbern.


----------



## burn23 (27. April 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Wer von den RP23-Fahrern kann mir mal bitte die Daten der Tunes und des Boostvalve-Druckes geben? Ich hab das gefühl das mein RP23  (lag noch rum), den ich mal ins Fanes eingebaut hab bissl unterdämpft ist. Meine Tunes sind Mid/Mid/200, Luftdruck 15,5 bar bei fast 30% Sag und 87kg.

Normal hab ich einen Vivid Air in M/M drin und das passt prima. Der liegt wirklich genial satt!


----------



## burn23 (29. April 2012)

Niemand Erfahrungen mit dem RP23??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (29. April 2012)

Durchsuche mal den Thread, wurde schon in mehreren Beitragen behandelt.


----------



## Dschiehses (29. April 2012)

Nächste Woche werde ich voraussichtlich das Komplettbike v1 bestellen. Weiß jemand, in welchem "Zustand" die Komplettbikes verschickt werden? Vormontiert, in Einzelteilen, komplett zusammengebaut?

Wenn zusammengebaut, wie ist das dann mit dem Gabelschaft, ist der dann schon gekürzt, oder noch original lang, ... ?

LG,
Jan


----------



## Silly (29. April 2012)

Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Schaltung , Bremsen, Innenlager vormontiert, Rest einzeln, Gabelschaft war bei mir schon richtige Länge für +2x10mm Spacer, Kralle war drin. Hinterrad mit Kassette, Komplettmontage ging quasi mit nem Satz Imbusschlüssel

Aber wenn du ungekürzten Gabelschaft magst, einfach dem Jürgen bescheid geben, ich denke, das geht sicher.


----------



## RolfK (30. April 2012)

Moins

hab heute die Hammerschmidt wegen Wartung abmontiert und dann auch gleich mal das Tretlager rausgeholt, wo mir dann ein Schwall Wasser entgegen kam. Spricht etwas dagegen, von unten ins Tretlagergehäuse ein 3mm Ablaufloch zu bohren?


----------



## Route66 (30. April 2012)

Hi,



RolfK schrieb:


> hab heute die Hammerschmidt wegen Wartung abmontiert und dann auch gleich mal das Tretlager rausgeholt, wo mir dann ein Schwall Wasser entgegen kam. Spricht etwas dagegen, von unten ins Tretlagergehäuse ein 3mm Ablaufloch zu bohren?



ich denke es sollte stabilitätstechnisch kein Problem sein. 
Ich hab bei meinem Cube Stereo das selbe Problem und bin auch am Überlegen, den Bohrer anzusetzen....

Gruß
Marko


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Mai 2012)

bei meinem fanes hab ich noch net gebohrt 
bei anderen rädern schon ohne probs

aber besser mal den jü fragen zwecks garantie


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2012)

ich würde gerne zwecks erweiterter Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze gerne eine 27,2mm Stütze mit Reduzierungs-Shim verwenden. Den einzigen Shim den ich lieferbar gefunden habe, hat eine Länge von 7,5cm. Langt das?


----------



## zec (1. Mai 2012)

Nein, das reicht nicht - müssen 10cm sein. Von Cane Creek gibts Hülsen mit 10cm (OK, sind nur 9,8cm) Länge. Gibts z.B. hier -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Nein, das reicht nicht - müssen 10cm sein. Von Cane Creek gibts Hülsen mit 10cm (OK, sind nur 9,8cm) Länge. Gibts z.B. hier -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html




Danke, die Cane Creek habe ich auch gesehen, aber Lieferzeit über 20 Tage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Mai 2012)

schau mal hier,

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc9135ad8f002e4c94008cb5eaa9d15f2/s/Cane-Creek-Shim-auf.html


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> schau mal hier,
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc9135ad8f002e4c94008cb5eaa9d15f2/s/Cane-Creek-Shim-auf.html




danke dir!


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2012)

bei Airwings anrufen, da hab ich meine mit 150 mm her


----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2012)

hab jetzt mal die Cane Creek bestellt...

vielmehr nervt mich, dass meine Deville anscheinend nach 3x fahren bereits defekt ist


----------



## ollo (2. Mai 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal die Cane Creek bestellt...
> 
> vielmehr nervt mich, dass meine Deville anscheinend nach 3x fahren bereits defekt ist




was hat die kleine Französin ????


----------



## Osti (2. Mai 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> was hat die kleine Französin ????



nach der ersten Ausfahrt stand das Rad ne Woche im Keller und ich habe mir danach eingebildet, dass die Gabel straffer geworden ist, habe das aber als Spinnerei abgetan. Nach der dritten Tour habe ich nur noch max den halben Federweg nutzen können und die Gabel war schon sehr straff. 

im Deville Thread hat dann jemand vermutet, dass Luft aus der Neg-Kammer ins untere Casting entweicht und so scheint es auch zu sein. Konnte die Luft über die Schraube untem am Casting ablassen. Danach war die Gabel knüppelhart, da nun wohl die Luft in der Neg-Kammer fehlte. Danach hab ich die Hauptkammer abgelassen, neu aufgepumpt mit Druckausgleich und die Gabel war wieder super plüschig mit Top Ansprechverhalten. Nach ein paar Meter auf der Strasse inkl ein-ausfedern merkte man aber, dass die Gabel wieder härter wird. 

ich bete, dass ich nun nicht wochenlang auf die Gabel verzichten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (2. Mai 2012)

Klingt ja dann nur nach einer Dichtung, evtl. kriegst du das unkompliziert selber hin. Ich hatte das gleiche mal mit einer RS Revelation, da war die Dichtung aber nur verrutscht.


----------



## smuffy (2. Mai 2012)

Moin,

kurze Frage zum Knacken/Knarzen am Fanes. Habe hier mal vor längerer Zeit was gelesen, bzw. jetzt auch gesucht. 

Gibt es da neue Erfahrungen, bevor ich jetzt alles zerlege? Meine Fanes fängt nach ca. 300km im bereich des Dämpfers damit an. Aber nur beim "kräftigen" Treten.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (2. Mai 2012)

Vor langen Wartezeiten beim Gabelservice oder im Garantiefall habe ich auch Angst aber es geht auch anders !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9462994&postcount=64

Ich träum auch von nem Fanes. Dauert zwar noch aber ich werd mir eins holen.


----------



## ollo (2. Mai 2012)

Bikepark-Rookie schrieb:


> Vor langen Wartezeiten beim Gabelservice oder im Garantiefall habe ich auch Angst aber es geht auch anders !!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9462994&postcount=64
> 
> Ich träum auch von nem Fanes. Dauert zwar noch aber ich werd mir eins holen.





hat er auch Ersatzteile für BOS Gabeln ?? 
Rock Shox macht auch Firma Harte schnell zuverlässig und Preiswert 


@smuffy,

bei dem ein oder anderen hat es sich irgendwann gelegt und Reproduzierbar ist es wohl auch, Knarzen bei kräftigem Treten wenn die Kurbel zwischen der 14 und 16 Uhr Stellung ist und dazu noch ein wenig über das Pedal nach außen gedrückt wird...... für mich war es das zeichen in den nächst leichteren Gang zu schalten.

Ansonsten von Hinten nach vorne Arbeiten, Ritzelpaket hinten, Verstell Inlays, Geometriechip, Kurbel / Innenlager / kettenblattschrauben 


.


----------



## JpunktF (2. Mai 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Ansonsten von Hinten nach vorne Arbeiten, Ritzelpaket hinten, Verstell Inlays, Geometriechip, Kurbel / Innenlager / kettenblattschrauben
> 
> 
> .



Oder es ist wie bei mir die Achse vom Pedal


----------



## Osti (2. Mai 2012)

mein letzter Gabelservice bei Sport Import hat glatte drei Tage inkl Zurücksenden gedauert. Das war ne starke Leistung. Leider hört man von den Sport-Nüssen und den Franzosen was anderes... 


mein Fanes knackt und knarzt auch nach einem Jahr nicht, ist absolut ruhig. Das hatte ich bei anderen Bikes auch selten bis garnicht.


----------



## Banana Joe (2. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob bei den Sunringle Charger Pro die die Decals zu entfernen sind, sprich einfache aufkleber?

Habe heute meine Bestellung in Auftrag gegeben:

Es wird ein Fanes V2 - F  Alu gebürstet mit schwarzen Parts.

Nun heist es warten warten


----------



## imun (2. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch erstmal zur Bestellung. Zu den Stickern kann ich aber nix sagen


----------



## Michael140 (2. Mai 2012)

kann man abmachen. Sind nur Aufkleber!


----------



## ollo (3. Mai 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> nach der ersten Ausfahrt stand das Rad ne Woche im Keller und ich habe mir danach eingebildet, dass die Gabel straffer geworden ist, habe das aber als Spinnerei abgetan. Nach der dritten Tour habe ich nur noch max den halben Federweg nutzen können und die Gabel war schon sehr straff.
> 
> im Deville Thread hat dann jemand vermutet, dass Luft aus der Neg-Kammer ins untere Casting entweicht und so scheint es auch zu sein. Konnte die Luft über die Schraube untem am Casting ablassen. Danach war die Gabel knüppelhart, da nun wohl die Luft in der Neg-Kammer fehlte. Danach hab ich die Hauptkammer abgelassen, neu aufgepumpt mit Druckausgleich und die Gabel war wieder super plüschig mit Top Ansprechverhalten. Nach ein paar Meter auf der Strasse inkl ein-ausfedern merkte man aber, dass die Gabel wieder härter wird.
> 
> ich bete, dass ich nun nicht wochenlang auf die Gabel verzichten muss.




sauärgerlich und das es so schlimm ist   hatte erst vermutet das sie nur ein wenig rum zickt,...... zumal sie wenn sie Funktioniert eine Topgabel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (3. Mai 2012)

Die letzten 2 Touren hat meine Madame auch wieder geknackt wie blöde. Es ist diesmal der Sattel. Naja, Musik auf die Ohren und schon ist Ruhe 
Ich muss nochmal die GENIALE DH PERFORMANCE loben. Die Trails machen abartig Spaß mit Ihr, unglaublich das Bike


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Mai 2012)

Tu mal ein wenig dickes Öl auf die Stellen, wo die Rails in den Sattel gehen.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2012)

Wenns ein Fizik ist, hau ihn weg...bei meinem hat Öl vielleicht für ne halbe Tour was gebracht.


----------



## Piefke (3. Mai 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Welche DH-Reifen passen hinten rein?

Ich fahre momentan HR 2.5 1ply vorn und Ardent 2.4 hinten - das ist mir für steinige Passagen im Bikepark zu wenig - hab Angst zum Plattenkönig zu werden 

HR 2.5 2ply sollte doch passen, oder?


----------



## imun (3. Mai 2012)

Fahre 2.4 Betty DH und da is noch ordentlich Platz,
Zum Sattel: Das mit dem Öl werd ich mal probieren, ist aber kein Fizik sondern nen Reverse Fort Will


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Mai 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Welche DH-Reifen passen hinten rein?
> 
> Ich fahre momentan HR 2.5 1ply vorn und Ardent 2.4 hinten - das ist mir für steinige Passagen im Bikepark zu wenig - hab Angst zum Plattenkönig zu werden
> ...



Locker, die sind sogar minimal schmaler, weil die 2ply kaum mehr vom Schlauch aufgebläht wird.

Spaßeshalber auch mal über minion F nachdenken, ist etwas schnella und führt gut außer bei Mischverhältnissen.


----------



## Ripgid (3. Mai 2012)

mit 2,5er Muddys wird es hinten schon etwas enger.. aber es geht!


----------



## psycho82 (3. Mai 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Welche DH-Reifen passen hinten rein?
> 
> Ich fahre momentan HR 2.5 1ply vorn und Ardent 2.4 hinten - das ist mir für steinige Passagen im Bikepark zu wenig - hab Angst zum Plattenkönig zu werden
> ...



Fahre 2.5er Conti Barons und die passen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## ollo (4. Mai 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Welche DH-Reifen passen hinten rein?
> 
> Ich fahre momentan HR 2.5 1ply vorn und Ardent 2.4 hinten - das ist mir für steinige Passagen im Bikepark zu wenig - hab Angst zum Plattenkönig zu werden
> ...




der HR in 2,5 hat eine Breite von 55, der Ardent hat 60 mm in der 2,4 Version (laut Maxxis Angaben) ...... sollte passen, der Ardent baut auch etwas Balloniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch noch am Überlegen, mal den HR2 zu testen. Hat damit schon jemand Erfashrungen?


----------



## Osti (4. Mai 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> sauärgerlich und das es so schlimm ist   hatte erst vermutet das sie nur ein wenig rum zickt,...... zumal sie wenn sie Funktioniert eine Topgabel ist.



Gocycle hat das zum Glück sehr fix für mich geklärt. Problem ist bekannt und kann beim D Importeur behoben werden. D.h. die Sache ist hoffentlich schnell behoben.


----------



## thegood (4. Mai 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch am Überlegen, mal den HR2 zu testen. Hat damit schon jemand Erfashrungen?



Ich fahr den Highroller II vorne und hinten seit etwa 2 Monaten und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Bin aber äußerst anspruchslos was Reifen angeht, solange ich keine Platten bekomm und Grip da ist, fahr ich mit allem


----------



## parana (5. Mai 2012)

hi, hab heute meine FANES bekommen. ist das komplettbike e2 v1. wollte nur wissen ob ich das steuerrohr (marzocchi) und die rock shox reverb vor dem einbau fetten soll oder nich. danke schonmal
cu björn


----------



## ollo (5. Mai 2012)

parana schrieb:


> hi, hab heute meine FANES bekommen. ist das komplettbike e2 v1. wollte nur wissen ob ich das steuerrohr (marzocchi) und die rock shox reverb vor dem einbau fetten soll oder nich. danke schonmal
> cu björn



ein wenig Fett an die Reverb, bzw. in das Sattelrohr tut nicht weh. Bei der Gabel solltest Du den Gabelschaft nicht Fetten, sonst klemmt der Vorbau nicht richtig. Auf die Konusringe unten und oben ruhig Fett, das dichtet die Lager noch mal ab.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (5. Mai 2012)

parana schrieb:


> hi, hab heute meine FANES bekommen. ist das komplettbike e2 v1. wollte nur wissen ob ich das steuerrohr (marzocchi) und die rock shox reverb vor dem einbau fetten soll oder nich. danke schonmal
> cu björn



Ist prinzipiell kein Fehler. 
Den Gabelschaft brauchst du nicht fetten, nur dort wo das Lager Sitzt. 
Stütze auf jeden fall.

Edit: da war der ollo schneller ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2012)

Bei der Stütze kein Fett sondern Montagepaste, damit sie nicht gleiten kann. Die soll nur zart festgemacht werden, damit die Verstellung funktioniert.


----------



## parana (5. Mai 2012)

he, danke für die schnellen antworten. ein toller tread. und FETTE FANES. meins fährt dann übrigens in kassel.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2012)

Hier steht auch alles drin, ab seite 14.
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/7...les/techdocs/reverb_95-4215-005-000_rev_a.pdf

Viel Spaß dann mit dem Ding.


----------



## parana (5. Mai 2012)

ah, habs auch grad unten im karton gefunden. is FRICTIONSpaste auch KUPFERpaste oder was spezielles. 
ich freu mich auch schon so.mein erstes vollgefedertes bike.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2012)

guckst du.
http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=montagepaste

Einige Hersteller verkaufen auch kupferhaltige Pasten als Montagepasten, aber keine Ahnung, wie sich das so verhält mit cu und al.

ansonsten einfach mal Fett drauf und die Nm Angabe beachten, wenns nicht rutscht geht das auch. Ich brauche Montagepaste, weil meine 10g Satteklemme mit Ti schrauben eh nicht mehr als 3nm aushält.

Ich hab nur Erfahrung mit der Klüberpaste 46 MR 401 vom Conrad, günstig und gut.


----------



## parana (5. Mai 2012)

dankeschön, fahr dann mal einkaufen.
cu björn


----------



## murmel2 (5. Mai 2012)

Hi alle zusammen,

gibt es zufällig jemanden im Raum Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe der ein Fanes fährt und mich vielleicht mal ne Runde drehen läßt (Größe M). Bin am überlegen mir in naher Zukunft eins aufzubauen. Würde bei Bedarf mein Canfield als Kaution "hinterlegen"...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. Mai 2012)

fährt zufällig irgendwer eine 66 cr im fanes?


----------



## slash-sash (5. Mai 2012)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> 
> gibt es zufällig jemanden im Raum Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe der ein Fanes fährt und mich vielleicht mal ne Runde drehen läßt (Größe M). Bin am überlegen mir in naher Zukunft eins aufzubauen. Würde bei Bedarf mein Canfield als Kaution "hinterlegen"...
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Jo, kannste machen. Gr. M. in Aichtal. Ist direkt unterhalb vom Stuttgarter Flughafen.


----------



## murmel2 (6. Mai 2012)

hey, das ist super nett! Auf das Angebot werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal zurück kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaizi (6. Mai 2012)

ich habe mein Fanes die Tage bekommen.
Hätte eine Frage zu dem RP 23 Dämpfer: Wenn ich die Zugstufe fast ganz zu mache (z.B. 10 von 12 Klicks) habe ich keinen Widerstand mehr beim Propedal Hebel, der schlabbert von links nach rechts ohne einzurasten.
Ist das normal?


----------



## CaZper (7. Mai 2012)

hey, muss der Roco Dämpfer verkehrt herum eingebaut werden`?


----------



## Piefke (7. Mai 2012)

Welcher Roco - coil oder air?
Der coil passt in allen Lagen rein.


----------



## CaZper (7. Mai 2012)

Ah Sry   Roco Air


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Mai 2012)

Beim Roco air sollte beides gehen, aber das Zugstufenrädchen haben die MzLeute schon sehr dämlich angebracht, da würde ich es liber auf die Unterohrbefestigung tun.
Richtig oder falsch herum gibts so nicht wirklich.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9475547&postcount=351

Die Fanes hat jetzt, auch rückwirkend, einne Versteller mehr auf 650b.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578700


----------



## tobsinger (7. Mai 2012)

der roco air kann nur mit dem Piggy Pack nach unten in der 170er Stellung verwendet werden in der 160er müsste er auch normal gehen.
verkehrt rum kommt man an den rebound nur mit einem schlüssel o.ä. ranzum verstellen. zum glück drehe ich am rebound nach anfänglichem setup nicht her viel rum.


----------



## CaZper (7. Mai 2012)

Schade.....,

das war das letzte Kriterium, das Fanes erfüllen musste 

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Mai 2012)

Wo der Piggy steht ist doch wurscht, da ist eh alles Öl gefüllt.

In der Version (E3) die du bekommen hättst ist die Däpferaufnahme eh anders. Der Roco ist einer der Lieblingsdämpfer in der Fanes, es geht also.


----------



## kaizi (7. Mai 2012)

...hat irgend jemand eine Antwort für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (7. Mai 2012)

Sorry.
Kommentare vertauscht


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich kenn das Problem so nicht, mal ne eMail an Toxoholics geschickt, oder ruf besser an.


----------



## CaZper (7. Mai 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wo der Piggy steht ist doch wurscht, da ist eh alles Öl gefüllt.
> 
> In der Version (E3) die du bekommen hättst ist die Däpferaufnahme eh anders. Der Roco ist einer der Lieblingsdämpfer in der Fanes, es geht also.



Am Piggy ist der TST Hebel, den ich viel nutze!

Wenn ich den Dämpfer bei der V3 rein bekomme, dann gibt es für mich auch eine neue Lady 

Ich werde dann mal bei Alutech anrufen, da ja wahrscheinlich noch niemand eine V3 hat... 

PS: Sauerei das die Alde jetzt 150 mehr will!


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Mai 2012)

Mehrkosten kommen wegen neuen Werkzeugen für den Hinterbau und die anderen Teile,die Dinger kosten richtig viel.

Ob du den Hebel dann wirklich in der Fanes brauchst, sieht man dann. Ich hab sowas noch nicht mal, war ne bewußte Entscheidung gegen Plattform.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9411638&postcount=5772


----------



## Piefke (7. Mai 2012)

CaZper schrieb:


> Am Piggy ist der TST Hebel, den ich viel nutze!


An der Fanes ist das nicht nötig. Icvh nutze den TST Hebel akum, obwohl ich sehr gut ran komme (TST coil).


----------



## tobsinger (7. Mai 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> An der Fanes ist das nicht nötig. Icvh nutze den TST Hebel akum, obwohl ich sehr gut ran komme (TST coil).



ich wollte es gerade sagen: nimm den WC! den TST vermisse ich null, bin den im Testrad gefahren, aber der offene WC wippt am Berg mit 24er Blatt gar nicht, beim grossen Blatt etwas, aber wirklich unmerklich. Gerade bei Anstiegen verwende ich nur das kleine Blatt und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Antriebsneutralität und überrascht wie ruhig sich ein Rad mit dem Federweg fahren lässt.

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle eh nochmal bedanken bei den Herren, was für ein geiles Bike Ihr da geschaffen habt!!! Bin am 1.Mai am Gardasee 1500Hm Tour aus'm Stand gefahren mit nur wenig Kondition und war begeistert wie die Fanes leichtfüssig den Berg hochkam (gut mit den kohlefaser Hardtails konnten wir nicht mithalten, lag aber eher an mangelnder Kondition, sonst hätten die acuh alt ausgesehen  ) 

Die Bedenken hier etliche Seiten weiter vorne wegen Gewicht sind wirklich unbegründet. An Bergauftauglichkeit mangelt es nicht, würde sofort mit der Fanes zum AlpenX antreten. Ich bin einfach nur platt, wie geil sich ein Rad mit DH Dämpfer und 170mm pedalieren lässt!

Und bergab ist sie wirklich ne Wucht weit aus mehr drin als ich mit meinen bescheidenen Fahrkünsten rausholen kann, aber das ist eh klar, muss man nix zu sagen, es macht einfach nur Spass! 

Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (7. Mai 2012)

Dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. 
Die Karre ist der Hammer. 
Bergauf sind die 170mm derart neutral und bergab kann man's richtig krachen lassen. 
Mein permanenter Mitstreiter auf jeder Tour fährt ein SX Trail, der sieht bergauf meistens etwas alt aus, bergab läufts dann aber wieder synchron 

Wie gesagt , ein Wahnsinns Rad


----------



## kaizi (8. Mai 2012)

ich denke auch das ich die Stellung kaum nutzen werde, aber die Frage ist ob das so gehört. Ist halt ein neues Teil, da möchte ich vermeiden, dass es von Anfang an ein Defekt hat.

Oder es ist eben eine physikalische Sache die so gehört.
Kann es sein, dass bei geschlossener Zugstufe die Propedal Funktion nicht funzt?


----------



## kaizi (8. Mai 2012)

...und zu den Klettereigenschafften: das ist echt der Hammer, hätte ich auch nie für Möglich gehalten. Ich habe hier eine kleine Hausrunde mit einem netten Trail bergab und einem sausteilen Anstieg den ich mit meinem Liteville gerade so hoch gekommen bin (ich meine technisch, konditionell muss ich dann auch nach 5 Min. stehen bleiben...)
Da musste die Fanes gleich mal ran, ich war echt verblüfft, kaum ein Unterschied. Also mein erster Eindruck ist auch Alpen-X tauglich!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Mai 2012)

kaizi schrieb:


> ich denke auch das ich die Stellung kaum nutzen werde, aber die Frage ist ob das so gehört. Ist halt ein neues Teil, da möchte ich vermeiden, dass es von Anfang an ein Defekt hat.
> 
> Oder es ist eben eine physikalische Sache die so gehört.
> Kann es sein, dass bei geschlossener Zugstufe die Propedal Funktion nicht funzt?



Also das mit dem hebel würde ich auf jeden fall mal Alutech oder toxo schildern. Glaub nicht dass das so gehört. Bei der obrigen Diskussion ging es allerdings um den TST Hebel am Roco. 
Einfach mal bei toxo anrufen und dein Problem Schilder, dann weist du's genau.


----------



## imun (8. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich an, in ein paar Stunden gehts wieder rauf und ne Tour wird gestartet, und das bei 25* und Sonnenschein


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (8. Mai 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an, in ein paar Stunden gehts wieder rauf und ne Tour wird gestartet, und das bei 25* und Sonnenschein



Wo treibst du dich denn rum???
Bei uns (Sachsen) sind grad so 16 Grad.


----------



## imun (8. Mai 2012)

Schwarzwald, komme eigentlich aus Sachsen Anhalt, aber vor 5 Jahren Richtung Freiburg gezogen. Und hier bleiben meine Fanes und ich auch 
Morgen, Also nachher wird es warm hier


----------



## Spacetime (8. Mai 2012)

@ Kaizi, habe das gleiche Problem. Aber es funkioniert und man merkt ganz leicht wie er einrastet wenn du den auf propedal 3 nach links stellst.


----------



## akastylez (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

kann hier schon Jemand was zum Charger Pro Laufradsatz sagen? Ist ja nur ein AllMountain LRS, ich wiege an die 85Kg- habe aber Angst das mit die Dinger unterm Arsch wegbrechen da ich es doch hin und wieder richtig krachen lasse.

Ich bin am überlegen mir das V2-F oder gar das V3 zu holen. Kann Jemand was zum handing des Bikes mit ner 180er Forke sagen?

Grüße
Basti


----------



## imun (8. Mai 2012)

Hab die Totem SoloAir und ich hab keine Probleme. Fahr damit auch unsere DH Trails und bin echt begeistert nicht mehr hochschieben zu müssen wie damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (8. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich ja gut an  kannst du auch was zum Laufradsatz sagen?


----------



## slash-sash (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe eigentlich eine Marzocchi 55 mit 170mm drin. Die war aber schon beim Auslieferungszustand defekt. Zur Überbrückung habe ich meine 180er Durolux eingebaut. (Danke an Jürgen, der mir einen 1 1/8" Konus geschickt hat; mal wieder ein  zum Service )
Also mußte ich notgedrungenermaßen mit der Durolux an den Gardasee. Die ersten 2 Tage bin ich also die Berge mit der 180er die Berge rauf und runter. Und um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich froh gewesen, die Absenkung zum Skull-Einstieg gehabt zu haben (Jo, selbst erkurbelt )
Als nach 2 Tagen am See Cosmic Sport es dann endlich geschafft hat eine Dichtung auszutauschen (aber erst, nachdem ich mal mächtig Rauch hab rein lassen müßen; soviel von dem anderen Service) hatte ich nun endlich die 55 am Rad. Und siehe da, ich vermisste gar keine Absenkung mehr. Sofern man den Aufstieg zum Skull mit dem Aufstieg zum Anaconda vergleichen kann.
Mein Fazit also:
180mm liebend gerne, dann aber mit einem verstellbaren flacheren Steuersatz. Wobei ich nicht wüsste, wofür der eine cm gut sein sollte.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte deine Frage ein wenig beantworten.


----------



## Piefke (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin die Totem Solo Air auch eine Weile in der Fanes gefahren. Prinzipiell geht eine 180er Gabel in der Fanes sehr gut. Jetzt hab ich eine 170er 55 RC3 EVO ti drin, die finde ich noch besser als die Totem und leichter ist sie auch noch. Man merkt halt, das eine Gabel mit (Titan)Feder besser geht als eine Luftgabel.


----------



## RumbleJungle (8. Mai 2012)

Ich stand genau vor der selben Entscheidung. Habe die 180 mm gewagt und nicht bereut. Trotz diverser Aussagen in der Fachpresse empfinde ich meine Front sogar relativ tief. Mit anderen Worten: Eine 160 mm Gabel wäre mir zu kurz oder müsste mit einem Spacer-Turm ausgeglichen werden. Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück vernichtet. Es kann gut sein, dass ich mir da eine Absenkung wünschen würde. Aber auf Trail-Runden ist das überhaupt kein Hindernis. Also gönne dir den Spaß...


----------



## akastylez (8. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten... Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Infos zum Laufradsatz.


----------



## kaizi (8. Mai 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> @ Kaizi, habe das gleiche Problem. Aber es funkioniert und man merkt ganz leicht wie er einrastet wenn du den auf propedal 3 nach links stellst.



Bei mir rastet da aber dann gar nix mehr ein, da würde evtl. eine leichte Briese und sicher jede Bodenwelle reichen um den Hebel um zu legen...


----------



## kaizi (8. Mai 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten... Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Infos zum Laufradsatz.



ich hab den drauf, hab das Rad aber erst ganz neu, konnte noch nicht in die Berge. Ich bring gute 100 kg auf die Waage, werde dir bei Gelegenheit berichten.


----------



## akastylez (8. Mai 2012)

Das wäre super *thumbsup*


----------



## imun (8. Mai 2012)

Find die Front auch tief, aber geil beim Trailballern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RumbleJungle (8. Mai 2012)

imun schrieb:


> geil beim Trailballern



 wo du recht hast,...


----------



## woodybender (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
habe mir eine 2 fach SLX Kurbel ins Fanes gebaut und versucht eine NC17 Stinger Kettenführung mit ISCG5 Aufnahme zu montieren das Problem ist die Kette schleift an der Befestigungsplatte.
Was für Kettenführungen fahrt ihr?


----------



## Piefke (8. Mai 2012)

Eigenbau an Kettenstrebe - funzt problemlos mit 2fach SLX.


----------



## RumbleJungle (8. Mai 2012)

Mhm... Entweder ein wenig von der Besfestigungsplatte abtragen, was ohne gescheitem Werkzeug ziemlich bescheiden geht, oder du probierst zu Beispiel mal so etwas: http://www.fantic26.de/Tretlager-Innenlager-Ausgleichs-01-02-05-1-mm-Spacer-GXP-Montage. Der Kettenlinie wird's nicht schaden.


----------



## der-gute (8. Mai 2012)

die Shimano HT II Kurbeln sitzen zu nah am Tretlager!
bei mir lief die Stinger super mit Atlas FR,
mit der XTR ging nix mehr.

ich fahr auch ne Eigenbau KeFü an der Signature Kettenstrebe mit Gewinden.

das Tretlager is nicht so gut gelöst beim Fanes


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. Mai 2012)

Haben eigentlich nur die Fanes der Signature Serie die Gewinde an der Kettenstrebe? oder haben die alles Fanes? weiß das einer?  Finde die Lösung mit der Angeschraubten Führung an der Strebe ziehmlich clever.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Shimano HT II Kurbeln sitzen zu nah am Tretlager!
> bei mir lief die Stinger super mit Atlas FR,
> mit der XTR ging nix mehr.
> 
> ...



Das erklärt auch, warum meine alte RF Evolve XC X-Type ebenfalls zu nahe am Tretlager sitzt.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich nur die Fanes der Signature Serie die Gewinde an der Kettenstrebe? oder haben die alles Fanes? weiß das einer?  Finde die Lösung mit der Angeschraubten Führung an der Strebe ziehmlich clever.



nur die Prototyp, äh Signature-Serie.

es war ja ne KeFü ala SCS angedacht, die wird es aber nicht geben.


----------



## -N0bodY- (9. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> nur die Prototyp, äh Signature-Serie.
> 
> es war ja ne KeFü ala SCS angedacht, die wird es aber nicht geben.



Danke für die Info.

Eigentlich Schade das dies nicht in Serie übernommen wurde. Muss ich wohl nochmal den Jürgen Anrufen und Fragen ob dies auch am Rahmen der 3ten Generation dann geht und ob er dies als Extra machen würde.

Habe eigentlich vor ne RF Atlas FR zu verbauen und ne Shaman Comander. Aber ich glaube das kann ich mir nach dem was hier zu lesen ist abschminken. Oder Hat schon jemand diese Kombie gefahren?


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Habe eigentlich vor ne RF Atlas FR zu verbauen und ne Shaman Comander. Aber ich glaube das kann ich mir nach dem was hier zu lesen ist abschminken. Oder Hat schon jemand diese Kombie gefahren?



was genau hast du alles gelesen?




der-gute schrieb:


> bei mir lief die Stinger super mit Atlas FR,



Substitution: Stinger = Shaman Comander

ich habe nur einen der weissen Distanzringe von links nach rechts getan, dann liefs perfekt.



-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Eigentlich Schade das dies nicht in Serie übernommen wurde. Muss ich wohl nochmal den Jürgen Anrufen und Fragen ob dies auch am Rahmen der 3ten Generation dann geht und ob er dies als Extra machen würde.



da der aktuelle Rahmen Fanes 3.0 aus Taiwan kommt, wird das schwierig mit solch einer Modifikation.
Jü empfiehlt sowieso die C-Guide, wegen der er wohl auch das Projekt KeFü eingestellt hat.


----------



## michi3 (9. Mai 2012)

Macht der Jürgen bei der Fanes eigentlich noch so Sonderbestellungen, denn ich brauche von der Größe ein XL jedoch in Kombination mit einem L Sitzrohr, oder macht er das durch die Fertigung in Taiwan gar nicht mehr.
Find es schade das er der XL Fanes so ein langes Sitzrohr verpasst hat.


----------



## Nasum (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab die Race Face Atlas Fr verbaut nur mit einer E13 KeFü. Angebaut und es hat gepasst ohne irgendwas einzustellen.


----------



## thegood (9. Mai 2012)

Generell sind die Sitzrohre der Fanes zu lange, vor allem wenn man eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ala Reverb benutzt, die auch noch einmal ihre cm haben will.

Jürgen schneidet dir aber sicher das Sitzrohr bis kurz oberhalb der Schweißnaht ab.


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2012)

mir is das Sitzrohr auch zu lang,
aber Kürzen kommt nicht in Frage.

ich hab meine Reverb sehr weit ausgezogen, da hilft (hoffentlich) jeder cm Sitzrohr bei der Stabilität.

das Sitzrohr is mit 540 mm sehr lang,
ich muss aber meine Stütze weiter ausziehen, als an meinem Argon mit 525 mm Sitzrohr...


----------



## Spacetime (9. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute ich suche noch primär einen Bashguard fuer meine 2fach xt kurbel. 
Habe den Threat schon durchsucht und bin auf das hier gestoßen 
*
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30719_Kettenfuehrung-X-Guide-Modell-2012-.html

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit Jürgen meinte er das Teil sei zu lasch... 
in Bezug auf die Kettenführung, die ja mit dabei ist. 
Nun bin ich mit den verbauten Bionicon Chainguide zufrieden. 
Kann ich das irgendwie kombinieren oder gibt es eine schlankere Lösung ?
*


----------



## JpunktF (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Charger Pro mit mir und Gepäck ( zusammen an die 100kg) in Finale und soweit`s halt bisher schneemässig geht im bayerischen Alpenvorlandtrailgelände im Einsatz gehabt - und bisher no problem.

Wegen Absenkung - als AlpenCrosstauglich würd ich die Fanes nur mit Absenkung bezeichnen - aber dann uneingeschränkt. Hier geht zwar noch nix was höher als 5oohm am Stück geht weil dann der Schnee kommt, aber wenn die im Schnitt 15% haben, dann bist froh wenn`s vorne runter geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. Mai 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Wegen Absenkung - als AlpenCrosstauglich würd ich die Fanes nur mit Absenkung bezeichnen - aber dann uneingeschränkt. Hier geht zwar noch nix was höher als 5oohm am Stück geht weil dann der Schnee kommt, aber wenn die im Schnitt 15% haben, dann bist froh wenn`s vorne runter geht...



... was ja meine Aussage bestätigen würde.  Ich sehe es genau so.

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr beim Demontieren des Hinterrads die Bremsscheibe an der Kettenstrebe vorbei schrppen müßt? Meine Kettenstrebe ist schon richtig angekratzt. Oder liegt das nur daran, dass ich ein Sram-Schaltwerk fahre? Aber wahrscheinlich klappt ein Shimano-Schaltwerk auch nicht weiter nach hinten. Also müßte ich ja jedesmal die komplette Luft aus dem Reifen lassen und danach wieder aufpumpen.
Ich fahre die kurze Kettenstrebeneinstellung.


----------



## Piefke (9. Mai 2012)

Ich brauch an der Fanes keine Gabelabsenkung und keinen Dämpfer mit Blockierung oder Wippunterdrückung.

Mein HR bekomme ich bei SRAM X.7 mittellang und kurzem Radstand ohne Probleme, Luftablassen oder Ähnliches heraus und auch wieder hinein.


----------



## User85319 (9. Mai 2012)

Geht mir genauso, musste den Radstand zwangsweise auf mittlere Position stellen, ansonsten kann man das HR nicht ausbauen :-/
Schaltwerk ist X.0 medium.


----------



## thegood (9. Mai 2012)

Keine Probleme beim Ausbau bei x9 medium und kurzem Radstand


----------



## imun (10. Mai 2012)

Langer Radstand und Saint Mittel klappt auch ohne Probleme


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab da auch nicht gemerkt. Saint, radstand mittig,180mm Hope floating saw.


----------



## JpunktF (10. Mai 2012)

Mit X.9 kurz, kurzem Radstand und 180-Scheibe kein Problem.

Was haben die Anschrupper für Scheiben drin?


----------



## fofiman (10. Mai 2012)

mit Sram X9 medium muß ich auch Luft ablassen um das HR auszubauen.
Die Scheibe spielt dabei keine Rolle, da es am Schaltwerk hakt.
Ich kann deshalb auch nur die mittlere Einstellung fahren.


----------



## User85319 (10. Mai 2012)

Hab ne 180er Saint... Wie der Vorposter schon festgestellt hat liegt es aber nicht an der Scheibe, vielmehr will die Kasette nicht am Schaltwerk vorbei (XTR 11-34, X.0 medium).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (10. Mai 2012)

mal konstruktiv zusammengefasst:

oben schreibt slash-sash daß seine Kettenstrebe von der Scheibe angekratzt wird. Also muss ja ein Zusammenhang mit der Scheibengrösse da sein.
Und zwar dann, wenn das Rad nach unten geführt wird und dann leicht nach links vorne gekippt wird um dem Schaltwerk mit der Kassette aus dem Weg zu gehn. Dann kommt der Hinweis dazu, daß man Luft rauslassen muss - also wird wohl die Reifenbreite auch relevant sein. Und jetzt kommen noch die Schaltaugen ins Spiel, wenn die Kassette und das Schaltwerk nicht aneinander vorbei wollen - es gibt ja so weit ich weiss 3 Versionen:

12x135 Schaltauge mit planparallelen Oberflächen
12x142 Schaltauge mit Einfräsung und 3,5mmVersatz für Schaltwerk nach aussen
12x142 wie oben mit Adapterplatte für 12x135

Bedeutet also, bei einem 12x135 Schaltauge ist das Schaltwerk 3,5mm näher an der Kassette - und wenn dann noch ein relativ breiter Reifen, kurze Radstandeinstellung dazu kommen gibt`s Probleme.


----------



## thegood (10. Mai 2012)

fofiman schrieb:


> mit Sram X9 medium muß ich auch Luft ablassen um das HR auszubauen.
> Die Scheibe spielt dabei keine Rolle, da es am Schaltwerk hakt.
> Ich kann deshalb auch nur die mittlere Einstellung fahren.



Komisch, bei mir gehts einwandfrei ... Fahre zurzeit den Highroller II in 2.4 hinten, davor MuddyMarry und auch keine Probleme.

Edit: mit 12*135mm


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Mai 2012)

Schaltauge, Bremsscheibe und Bremssatteladapter ist immer an der Selben Stelle egal ob 135 oder 142. Nur an den Nabenendstücken  und dementsprechend am Rahmen verändert sich was.


----------



## JpunktF (10. Mai 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schaltauge, Bremsscheibe und Bremssatteladapter ist immer an der Selben Stelle egal ob 135 oder 142. Nur an den Nabenendstücken  und dementsprechend am Rahmen verändert sich was.



Ne, das Schaltwerk ist abhängig vom Schaltauge weiter aussen


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, die unterschiedlichen Ausfallenden hatte ich jetzt nicht bedacht. Weiß i.M. auch nicht auswendig, welche Platten ich fahre.
Fakt ist jedoch, dass keiner der hier Genannten seine Platten auf der kürzesten Einstellung fährt.
Richtig ist auch, dass das Schaltwerk den Weg nicht weiter nach hinten frei gibt, sprich die Scheibe (meine ist 180) an der Kettenstrebe vorbei kratzt. Selbst eine 140er würde kratzen.
Auf jeden Fall gibt's hier Leute, die genau das gleiche Problem haben. Gut zu wissen, schade, dass es das Problem gibt.


----------



## Piefke (10. Mai 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedoch, dass keiner der hier Genannten seine Platten auf der kürzesten Einstellung fährt.


Doch, ich.
Ganz kurzer Radstand, 12 x 135, MZ-Achse.
Ich schalte immer aufs kleinste Ritzel hinten und ziehe das HR ein Stück hinter, bis ich die Kette abnehmen kann - dann nach hinten rausnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (10. Mai 2012)

Ich ebenfalls. 12x135MZ Aches, wie Piefke. Kurzes Sram Schaltwerk, geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2012)

bei mir geht das auch erst seit dem neuen 142x12 Schaltauge
vorher war es zu eng
das hatte Jü aber so gesagt.


----------



## Ripgid (10. Mai 2012)

bei mir hakelts auch etwas.. 135x12mm dropouts, langer radstand, 180er scheibe und mittelkurzes X7 SW. Je dicker der reifen, desto schwerer gehts..


----------



## firesurfer (10. Mai 2012)

Problem habe ich auch. habe x12 u kurzer Radstand u bekomm das Laufrad oh Luft ablassen nicht raus....werde aber mal meine Technik "hi rausziehen" ausprobieren ....


----------



## tobsinger (10. Mai 2012)

bei mir gehts auch: kurzer radstand 12x135.

im übrigen, die ausfallenden 142 unterscheiden sich von 135 nur durch eine weitere ausfräsung von jeweils 3,5mm innenseitig an der stelle der achse, die dann als zentrierhilfe dienen soll. die innovation von 142 ist ja nur die zentrierhilfe, sonst ist das laufrad von den abmessungen, position des freilaufs etc, ja identisch zu 135.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2012)

Dann werde ich das mit dem Kette-runter-nehmen auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## JpunktF (10. Mai 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> bei mir gehts auch: kurzer radstand 12x135.
> 
> im übrigen, die ausfallenden 142 unterscheiden sich von 135 nur durch eine weitere ausfräsung von jeweils 3,5mm innenseitig an der stelle der achse, die dann als zentrierhilfe dienen soll. die innovation von 142 ist ja nur die zentrierhilfe, sonst ist das laufrad von den abmessungen, position des freilaufs etc, ja identisch zu 135.




Das wär dann aber Schaltaugenvariante 4? 

Aber grundsätzlich - ihr legt doch hinten schon zuerst den grössten Gang ein, also Kette auf`s kleinste Ritzel, und baut dann das Rad aus?


----------



## imun (10. Mai 2012)

Ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (10. Mai 2012)

Einfach beim Ausbau auf den kleinsten Gang schalten (kleinstes ritzel), dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Atti86 (12. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Drehmomenten aus?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht mit wieviel Nm ich welche schrauben idealerweise festdrehen sollte?
Habe bis jetzt an meiner Fanes alles gut mit der Hand festgedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (12. Mai 2012)

dm letzte Seite Beschreibung


----------



## goshawk (13. Mai 2012)

frage: ist die carbondruckstrebe für das igus gleitlager und das größere lager am link, also für das v3 konstruiert? oder ist die carbondruckstrebe noch dem standart vom v2 konstruiert kleines lager am link und an der ausfallenden auch ein kugellager?
inwieweit ist das system miteinander kompitabel?

danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Mai 2012)

Ja, carbon wie die V3 mit Igus. 
Man kann sich die v2 Kettenstrebe vom Jü auf das Gleitlager umbauen lassen.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Mai 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Einfach beim Ausbau auf den kleinsten Gang schalten (kleinstes ritzel), dann klappt das schon.



Hatte ich auch gedacht, ist aber nicht so


----------



## lhampe (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wie ist's bei Euch beim Enduro Rennen gelaufen? 

Fands mächtig anstrengend. Die Strecken grenzwertig anspruchsvoll und wenig abwechselungsreich. Gott sei Dank gabs keinen Regen, sonst wäre es nur noch für die Wildhabers der Welt fahrbar gewesen. 
Intressant das Richie Schley entnevt aufgegeben hat! Der fährt doch sonst in den Northshores rum und da ist es doch oft nass, ist da denn nicht rutschig?

Es soll auch viele Defekte gegeben haben. Meine Fanes hat problemlos durchgehalten. 

Hab zwar einige Fanes gesehen, aber nur den Michael140 getroffen und der hatte kein Rad dabei.


----------



## Michael140 (19. Mai 2012)

Klar hatte ich mein Rad dabei. Es lag ohne Dämpfer im Bus. Dämpfer hat eine L zugstuffe bei Sram bekommen. Für Null Euro!!! Heiser bin ich vom anfeuern. Nächstes mal meld ich mich am erstenTag an.


----------



## trailterror (19. Mai 2012)

So weit ich weiss hatte der schley auch technische probleme...
Nasse northshores sind sicherlich auch rutschig; man kann sie aber ein bisschen bearbeiten


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (19. Mai 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Dämpfer hat eine L zugstuffe bei Sram bekommen. Für Null Euro!!! Heiser bin ich vom anfeuern. Nächstes mal meld ich mich am erstenTag an.



wie hast du das geregelt?
über alutech?


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen zu SportImport geschickt und ganz lieb "Bitte,Bitte" gesagt, 4 Tage später kostenlos umgeshimt zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (20. Mai 2012)

Mein V2.0 ist zwar noch nicht da aber ich spinne schon an den ersten Umbauten 

Geplant sind ein paar andere Teile um u.a. auch ein wenig abzuspecken. Ohne es genau zu wissen gehe ich bei Gr.L für das V2.0 F mal so von 15kg aus (ausgehend von der Werksangabe 14,5Kg für M). Hat jemand das Gewicht vom V2.0 F in der 2012 Version? Wäre evtl. ein Anhaltspunkt.

Getauscht wird der Sattel, evtl. einen Carbon Lenker. Pedalen um die 300g evtl. Trailseeker oder Sixpack Skywalker. Die Sunringle sind ja wohl vorbereitet für Tubless, aber bei den Verbauten Hans Dampf bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es direkt die TL Ready Versionen sind. Hat jemand nen Tip für andere Reifen die evtl. ein wenig leichter und "grippiger" als die HD sind? Tubless ist für mich auf jeden Fall pflicht. Hat mich am Stumpi definitiv überzeugt.

Später dann evtl. noch das XTR Shadow + Schaltwerk hinten und die passende Kurbel.

~14 Kg mit Fox Elementen das wäre  machbar ohne sich in den Ruin zu treiben? was meint Ihr?


----------



## Mitnick (20. Mai 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Mein V2.0 ist zwar noch nicht da aber ich spinne schon an den ersten Umbauten
> 
> Geplant sind ein paar andere Teile um u.a. auch ein wenig abzuspecken. Ohne es genau zu wissen gehe ich bei Gr.L für das V2.0 F mal so von 15kg aus (ausgehend von der Werksangabe 14,5Kg für M). Hat jemand das Gewicht vom V2.0 F in der 2012 Version? Wäre evtl. ein Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> ...




Mach dich nicht verrückt. Wart auf das Bike, fahr es, entscheide dann, ob du es leichter brauchst. Meine Prognose, du wirst gar nicht wissen wollen, was es tatsächlich wiegt.


----------



## slash-sash (20. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß mein Gewicht und denke immer noch, dass kann gar nicht sein


----------



## imun (20. Mai 2012)

Bin gestern meine 1. Flachlandtour mit 45km gefahren und muss sagen 
Hammer!!! Hätte nicht gedacht das sie auch auf der Ebene so gut rollt


----------



## Bonvivant (21. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand von den Sticker-Selbst-Machern/Macherinnen mal eine originalgetreue Grafik?
Ich will für die kommende Fanes den Alutech-Schriftzug auf Steinschlagschutzfolie drucken lassen und in voller Länge unters Unterrohr kleben


----------



## Michael140 (21. Mai 2012)

Habe wieder ein Teil mehr auf meiner Wunschliste. Die 2013 enduro Kurbel von The hive!!! Sabber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegood (21. Mai 2012)

beglücke uns doch noch mit einem Bild / Link


----------



## Michael140 (21. Mai 2012)

Gibt es noch nicht. Ich habe nur den Prototyp sehen dürfen. Sorry


----------



## p-p (21. Mai 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch nicht. Ich habe nur den Prototyp sehen dürfen. Sorry



Dann bitte wenigstens paar Details / Besonderheiten o.ä.

Mund wässrig machen und die Schokolade dann selbst essen gilt nicht


----------



## Michael140 (21. Mai 2012)

ist schwer zu bescheinen. Sie ist aufwändig gefräst und mit ca. 750 g inkl. Lager und zwei Kettenblätter schön leicht. Sie hatte aber noch nicht die Serien Blätter somit konnte nur ein erster Eindruck entstehen. Ich versuche mal in Willingen Bilder zu machen. Vielleicht darf ich ja. Sie lag eben noch nicht aus, sondern war auf der Ladefläche vom LKW versteckt. Die soll es in 170 mm werden. Auch die neuen Scandiumfelgen sind ein Traum. Nur 370 g und mächtig stabil. Jü hat sich wohl auch welche bestellt.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2012)

Meinst du die hier ?


----------



## Michael140 (22. Mai 2012)

Kommt dem schon nahe, aber ich meine das "Mein model" stärkere fräsungen hatte und auf jedenfall schon einen Schriftzug. Das rohe kettenblatt war aber auch noch drauf.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2012)

Die e:13 Kurbeln sehen wirklich nett aus, aber die Innenlager sind nicht das wahre. Meins war nach 500km hin. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Achse auch sehr weich ist und nach der Kurzen Zeit an beiden Auflageflächen der Lager das Eloxal schon stark abgenutzt ist. Kurbel war natürlich ordentlich mit Montagepaste und Fett montiert.

Außen hui innen ???

In Punkto Gewicht und Haltbarkeit führt an der XTR leider nix vorbei.

Leider ist eben die 972er nicht schwarz , sondern grau und bei der 980er ist die Form schon etwas "komisch"


----------



## Michael140 (24. Mai 2012)

The hive bekomme ich aber zum halben Preis einer xtr.... hoffe ich. Ich werd es mal probieren. Aber vor Oktober gibt es die eh nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2012)

Welche Bashs passen eigentlich an die verbaute 2-fach XT-Kurbel der Kompletträder?

Hat auch jemand von den "Selbstplottern" hier die Decals als Datei? Ich würde gern für weißen Rahmen matt-weiße oder sehr hellgraue Decals mit rotem Alutech-T anfertigen lassen.


----------



## ollo (24. Mai 2012)

so wie die Kurbeln aussehen gar keiner, zumindest keiner der an der Kurbel verbaut wird. Da wird es nur die Lösung mit Kettenführung geben die auch einen Bash hat und am Tretlager bzw. an der ISCG Aufnahme befestigt wird z.B. die hier http://www.blackspire.com/TWINTY-2X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand ein Bild von der Shimano 2-fach Kurbel ?


----------



## ollo (24. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Bild von der Shimano 2-fach Kurbel ?



zu Faul zum suchen  ...... google hilft da weiter http://www.zerhandel.de/bike/images/product_images/popup_images/11-11100-125.jpg


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2012)

Danke ! Was für ein scheußliches Teil !


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2012)

Also besser das neue V2 R mit X9 nehmen? Oder hat man da dasselbe Prob? 
Wat für'n Sch*** ist das denn, 'ne 2-fach Kurbel zu bauen, an die kein Bash passt...mMn gehört so ein Ding an jede 2-fach Kurbel für Bikes ab 120mm


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Mai 2012)

2fach ist nicht gleich zweifach.

Ist schon ein Unterschied für den Einsatz, ob man mit 42-26 so wie oben oder mit 36/38-22 + Bash unterwegs sein will.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2012)

Dann baut halt ein 3-fach Krubel ein und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## JpunktF (24. Mai 2012)

Wobei ich fast meine, 3fach an der Fanes dürfte sich auch zum Radieschen pflanzen eignen - also zumindest um die Ackerfurchen reinzupflügen...


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2012)

Wieso 42-26? Die XT hat doch 38-26. Ich verstehe auch nicht, was das kleine KB für eine Rolle spielt. Letztlich geht es doch nur darum, außen noch einen Ring anzuschrauben. Bei den RennFressen geht das doch auch (Atlas FR z.B.)....


----------



## JpunktF (24. Mai 2012)

Umso kleiner das kleine Blatt, desto chilliger bergauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (24. Mai 2012)

Aber nochmal ernsthaft, es gibt halt 2fach, die sozusagen abgestuft wie eine 3fach, nur ohne das grosse Blatt, dafür mit bash, sind - und 2fach, die nur mit 2 Blättern annähernd die selbe Übersetzungsbandbreite wie eine 3fach erzielen sollen, weswegen das kleine Blatt eben 26 Zähne hat und das andere dann 38.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Mai 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Aber nochmal ernsthaft, es gibt halt 2fach, die sozusagen abgestuft wie eine 3fach, nur ohne das grosse Blatt, dafür mit bash, sind - und 2fach, die nur mit 2 Blättern annähernd die selbe Übersetzungsbandbreite wie eine 3fach erzielen sollen, weswegen das kleine Blatt eben 26 Zähne hat und das andere dann 38.



Das ist klar....die Frage ist, warum es keine Bash-Option für die 2fach XT gibt (für SRAM wohl auch nicht). Im schlimmsten Fall kann ich meiner Holden noch immer die 3fach SLX klauen, ein Bash und andere KB dran schrauben und gut iss. Einen Down-Pull-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer hat sie auch....könnte also klappen.

Aber erstmal Montag die Fanes testen, dann Pläne schmieden


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann baut halt ein 3-fach Krubel ein und fertig ist die Laube.



So schauts aus, selbstgebastelt ist immer noch am schönsten.
Alte Kurbel mit normalem Lochkreis tunen und aus die Maus.


----------



## ollo (24. Mai 2012)

die SLX 2 Fach gibt es mit Bash. Warum die XT keinen hat oder sich keiner Montieren lässt ??? Vielleicht hat sich Shimano gedacht, so eine "leichte" Kurbel gehört an ein CC Bike 

Ich würde immer eine Dreifach Kurbel nehmen, das Gr. Kb ab und dafür einen Bash ran, was für eine Zähnezahl hinter dem Bash werkelt suche ich mir dann passend aus. Zur Zeit 36/24 oder waren es 26  und wenn es dann nicht genug Speed aufbaut, hinten Rennradritzel drauf 28/11


----------



## downhillsau (24. Mai 2012)

Ach man, das ist schon fast zum heulen. Ihr diskutiert hier munter fröhlich über Kurbeln, Abstufungen und Bash Guards, während ich hier wahrscheinlich genau so lange auf meine Fanes warten muss, wie auf meine Tochter.
Dafür hab ich dank Pinion solche Probleme nicht...hoffe ich mal.
Übrigens fahre ich in meinem Scott Ransom 3-fach ohne Kettenführung oder Bash. Hab keine Probleme und bin manchmal froh,nen 42iger Blatt zu haben.

In diesem Sinne,Kette rechts


----------



## imun (24. Mai 2012)

Dann lieber die Tochter 
Ist sie schon da oder kommt sie zeitgleich mit der Fanes???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (24. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen, Will am Fanes wohl einen anderen LRS montieren und dabei auf einen anderen Achstandard wechseln. Brauche dann ja eine neue Ausfallende. Bin ich mit diesem Teil hier richtig und dann auch vollständig? 
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Insert-Ausfallende-Fanes-Enduro-Bremsseite

Bin irritiert da hier explizit Bremsseite steht... Muss doch auch noch das Gegenstück neu haben oder nicht?
Weiss jemand zufällig wie dieser komische Preis dort zustandekommt?

beste Grüße
Earl


----------



## der-gute (25. Mai 2012)

du brauchst dazu noch das:

http://alutech-cycles.com/Ersatzschaltauge-Fanes-Enduro


----------



## imun (26. Mai 2012)

Umbau auf Coil war eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## Michael140 (27. Mai 2012)

Gruß aus Saalbach! Der Monarch + mit Zugstufe L ist ein Genuss. Selbst komplett auf langsam ist er fluffiger. Warum ich meinem federweg nicht nutzen konnte ist auch geklärt. Die Wippe war zu eng und hat den Kolben blockiert. Ein wenig mit der Feile weggenommen und ich habe endlich das sx gefühl. Das Rad macht nur Laune und ist zum Schrecken der 200 mm Fahrer extrem schnell. Wenn ihr mein Grinsen sehen könntet.....


----------



## imun (27. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, bin heut auch das erste Mal auf der DH Strecke von unserem Verein unterwegs gewesen und es war der Hammer. I LOVE MY BIKE


----------



## Nill (27. Mai 2012)

Einer von euch eigentlich schon mal das Alutech FANES mit 27,5 Laufrädern gefahren ??

Ich schon  ---> Klick mich: Meine Eindrücke

Leitet auf eine öffentliche Facebookseite weiter. Kann also jeder lesen.


----------



## Banana Joe (27. Mai 2012)

Mein lieber schwan sieht das bike lecker aus. Kommt auf der alutech seite garnicht so rüber. Evtl sollte ich doch noch umschwenken  das blau mit dem fell hat doch was ...

Netter bericht ...

Kannste die restlichen fotos auch noch in groß posten ?


----------



## Nill (27. Mai 2012)

Mach ich gerne hier morgen im Forum.  Wenn es euch gefällt wurde i c h mich uber ein like freuen  

Gruß Nils


----------



## downhillsau (27. Mai 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Dann lieber die Tochter
> Ist sie schon da oder kommt sie zeitgleich mit der Fanes???



He he genau. Da sie aber schon seit ein paar Monaten da ist,kann also auch mal das Fanes kommen. Wenn ich immer so eure Bilder von den Bikes sehe, dazu die Eindrücke und Jürgens statement zu dem Bike...dann kann es nur sehr gut werden. Zum Glück hab ich ja noch das aktuelle Enduro und die die Teamau steht ja auch noch da

Grüße vom Harzrand


----------



## Nill (28. Mai 2012)

Auf Wunsch, hier noch mal die Bilder in groß. Damit man die Reifenfreiheit besser erkennt. Es sei noch zu sagen das die 27,5 LR nur in ein Gabel mit mehr Federweg passen.

Hoffe ihr wart bei dem Wetter auch alle schon biken 

Bericht ist wie gesagt, hier zu finden: KICK MICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2012)

Hat zwar nix mit 650B zu tun, aber ich muss mal loswerden, dass die Fanes ein klasse Teil ist. 
Heute durfte ich erstmalig aufsitzen, auch wenn es nur für rund 2 Stündchen war und ich sie hinterher wieder in die Hände Ihres Herren geben mußte.

Vielen Dank Ollo, dass ich mal ran durfte. Bist ein klasse Typ 

Oftmals werden die eigenen Bikes ja über den grünen Klee gelobt. Ich muß jedoch sagen, dass alles, was ich hier über die Fanes gelesen habe und was ich heute in der kurzen Zeit antesten durfte, einfach stimmt. Zwar stehen noch wirkliche Härteproben aus, aber ich weiß jetzt wer mich die nächsten Jahre begleiten wird - ein wackeres Mädchen namens Fanes.

Jetzt muss mir der JÜ nur noch ein lecker Angebot zaubern und schnell die Rahmen aus TW bekommen, damit wir bald ein Paar sein können


----------



## imun (28. Mai 2012)

Hihi, schön geschrieben


----------



## lhampe (28. Mai 2012)

so langsam wird das Fanes zum reinen Park und local DH Spot Rad. Kein Wunder bei den Reserven. Für normale Touren nehme ich das Hardtail um Spaß zu haben.

Heute am Ende eines geilen Tag's in Warstein konnte auch das Fanes nichts mehr richten... Irgendwie werden Rippenprellung zu meinem Nebenhobby. Bei 2 von 3 Stürzen in einem Jahr habe ich leichte bis mittlere Rippenprellungen am Boden gefunden. 

Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne Weste die auch die unteren Rippen schützt?


----------



## ollo (29. Mai 2012)

@ hasardeur 

bitte gerne geschehen  auch wenn Du sie wieder hergeben mutest ..... man sah das es schwer fiel.

War eine angenehme runde und der Stepcke auch Top dabei 


@lhampe

schau Dir mal die neuen Westen von Bluegrass an oder von EVOC da solltest Du was passendes finden 



.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2012)

lhampe, ich find die Dainese Teile recht gut geschnitten unddie Protektoren sind sinnig angebracht. Gute Besserung, tut fies weh.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...r-Oberkoerperschutz-black-white-Mod-2012.html


----------



## muddiver (29. Mai 2012)

Die Evoc-Weste ist eigentlich nur ein Rückenprotektor mit leichtem Zusatzschutz für Schulter und Schlüsselbein.

@Moonboot42
Weißt du, ob die Dainese-Weste mit Neckbrace funktioniert?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2012)

Hab selber kein NB hab die Kompbi aber mal im Bikepark gesehen. Der Rückenpanzer ist sehr variabel verstellbar und kann auch abgemacht werden, falls man nur damit fahren will.
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, daß das Ding kaum auträgt und bequem ist, mußte lange rumfahren und anprobieren und bin dann da hängen geblieben. Außerdem ist der Rückenprotektor einer der Längsten und reicht auch bis zum Steißbein.


----------



## derearl (29. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> du brauchst dazu noch das:
> 
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Ersatzschaltauge-Fanes-Enduro



Danke für die Antwort. Wird mir alles zu teuer. Werd beim neuen LRS doch beim 5mm QR bleiben. Bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Mai 2012)

Von was auf was wolltest du umbauen?
Falls du Qr10 hast, könntest du die silberne Hülse rausdrücken und könntest dann eine 10mm Achse verbauen, nur wenn du auch noch zwischen 135 und 142 wechseln willst, mußt du neu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (29. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal, mit dem 142*12 Ausfallende, kann ich da eine Maxle einbauen? Wegen des Schnellspannhebels...

Übrigens noch eine tolle Info (u.a. bezügl. der Diskussion um den M/M Tune beim Monarch+): Als ich die Fanes mit Vivid Air ausführlich Test fahren konnte (vielen dank an ollo, der mir gleich noch einen tollen Hinterreifen näher gebracht hat), hab ich bemerkt, dass es mit der Zugstufe nicht hinhaut und ich den Low Tune brauche. Bei Alutech gefragt und von Patricia ein paar Minuten später den geänderten Wunsch eingetragen bekommen


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne Weste die auch die unteren Rippen schützt?



Schau dir mal das O´Neil Hellraiser an, das hat als einziges Jacket auch seitlich über den Rippen noch eine Polsterung. Es ist allerdings ziemlich warm.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zur sinnvollen Kurbellänge bei der Fanes. Seit jeher fahre ich 175er Kurbeln. Bei Enduros mit deren typischerweise tiefen Tretlagern werden jedoch häufig 170er Kureln empfohlen, um nicht so schnell aufzusetzen. Ich meine, wir sprechen hier über 5mm, was nicht gerade viel ist. Auch mit meinem AM und 175er Kurbel entsteht beim Pedalieren auf vorblockten Trails schon einmal Bodenkontakt. Was ist Eure Empfehlung? Ich bekomme übrigens eine Fanes in XL und bin 190cm groß, d.h. lange Kurbeln passen mir eigentlich besser. Außerdem verringert sich durch eine kürzere Kurbel ja auch die Übersetzung (kürzerer Hebel).


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2012)

ich kann nur sagen,
das verblockt bergauf gar nicht gut geht.

ich fahre auch XL mit 175er Kurbel

mein Fanes fühlt sich eher wohl,
wenn nicht pedaliert wird...


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2012)

Und weshalb geht es nicht gut? Wie gesagt, mit meinem AM setze ich auch gelegentlich auf. Dass die Fanes etwas tiefer liegt, ist mir klar. Die Frage ist, bringt eine 170er Kurbel was oder ist der Nachteil beim Pedalieren zu groß?


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Juni 2012)

175mm geht schon, find ich nicht ganz so wild. Ich würde es mal ausprobieren und dann ne Entscheidung treffen, ob sich ne neue Kurbel rentiert. Bin aber auch mal ne 170mm Kurbel gefahren und auch das geht ohne Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2012)

warum es nicht gut geht?
weil das schon tiefe Tretlager beim Fahren über z.B. hohen Wurzeln einfedert und das Tretlager so noch näher zum Boden kommt.
mir macht da das Treten keinen Spass...


----------



## arise (2. Juni 2012)

wenn mgl ne 165 kurbel !!!! hab en s und gottseidank mit hs ....so setz ich zumindest nicht mit dem Kettenblatt auf ! allerdings hab ich sehr oft kurbel/pedal steinkontakt wäre froh wenn es hs in 165 mmm geben würde...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab HS mit 175mm und hab noch nie aufgesessen. 
Mußt halt schauen wo du pedalierst. ;-)


----------



## p-p (2. Juni 2012)

Hat schon jemand was mitbekommen bzgl. der 3.0 Rahmen? Sind sie schon in Deutschland? Möchte Jü extra deswegen nich nerven, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig was mitbekommen?


----------



## arise (2. Juni 2012)

aufsetzen nich nur beim pedalieren, sondern oft genug im verblocktem gelände....es wird halt richtig hart rangenommen und nicht nur zur eisdiele gefahrn


----------



## Banana Joe (2. Juni 2012)

p-p schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was mitbekommen bzgl. der 3.0 Rahmen? Sind sie schon in Deutschland? Möchte Jü extra deswegen nich nerven, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig was mitbekommen?



die gleiche frage wollte ich auch schon gestellt haben 

bis zum 20.6. is ja nicht mehr lange ...


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juni 2012)

Die 170 oder 175er Frage stellt sich mir auch gerade.
Ich habe eine 170er Kurbel an einem Gr. M.! Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast hasardeur, es lediglich 5mm sind. Das gilt aber nicht nur beim Ausetzen, sondern auch beim Treten an sich. Was ich damit sagen will, ist dass ich die 5mm Unterschied beim Treten bergauf nicht merke. Hebelgesetze hin oder her.
Da meine von Jürgen montierte Sram X7 aber die CC-Übersetzung hat, somit auch keinen 104er Lochkreis hat UND; das ist das größte Problem, ich doch ordentliche Schaltprobleme habe, habe ich vor, auf meine noch im Keller rumliegende Race Face Kurbel in 175mm zu wechseln. Da passt zwar der Umwerfer irgendwie nicht so richtig, aber das feile ich mir einfach zurecht. Hauptsache wieder zuverlässig schalten können.


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. Juni 2012)

arise schrieb:


> aufsetzen nich nur beim pedalieren, sondern oft genug im verblocktem gelände....es wird halt richtig hart rangenommen und nicht nur zur eisdiele gefahrn



Willst du mir jetzt damit sagen das ich nur zur Eisdiele fahre?


----------



## arise (3. Juni 2012)

scheint so ! also ich fahr da erst hin wenn die trailrunde fertig ist ! bzw erst dann wenn ich malwieder irgendwo an nem Felsen angeeckt bin.....ne spaß beiseite bei größe s und im verblocktem engen gelände kommt das schon desöfteren vor...klar mit anderen bikes passiert das auch , aber mit dem fanes muss man schon etwas mehr aufpassen und läßt sich kaum vermeiden...


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. Juni 2012)

Ob größe S oder L ist doch Wurst. Die tretlagerhöhe bleibt doch die selbe oder?
Und zum Thema Eisdiele. 
Ich fahr seit drei Jahren im DH nen Keiler mit tretlagerhöhe -10 und 170er kurbeln, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat Sitzt man auch nicht mehr so oft auf. Man muß beim Fahren halt bissel Gefühl haben und nicht wie ein Stein aufm Rad sitzen, oder immer schön die beine durch drücken, so wie du scheinbar. 
Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (3. Juni 2012)

und wenn das Tretlager nun 1 cm Höher ist und die Kurbel 5 mm kürzer, wartet dann der nächst größere Stein um daran hängen zu bleiben egal ob Bergauf oder Bergab....... da hilft nur der DIN Trail mit genormten Steinen und Wurzeln um mal wieder Anständig Radfahren zu können  ............... was für Sorgen


----------



## Bonvivant (3. Juni 2012)

Ja, der DIN-Trail. Getestet mit einem DIN-Fahrer und einem DIN-Fahrwerk mit DIN-Tretlagerabsenkung

Was ist nu mit der Maxle? Geht die da hinten rein? Was hätt ich andernfalls für Alternativen für 'n schnelle(re)n Aus- und Einbau?


----------



## arise (3. Juni 2012)

je kleiner der rahmen desto tiefer das tretlager....glaub 5mm tiefer je rahmengröße.....haja da es regnet werd ich dann mal mit viktor und paulo en paar din steine rocken und ganz gefühlslos hoch und runter plumsen....zitat paulo(bike2004):freeriden kann jeder depp........


----------



## zec (3. Juni 2012)

Die Maxle passt rein. Habe ebenfalls die 142x12 Inlays in Verbindung mit der Maxle - haut wunderbar hin.


----------



## slash-sash (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt, meinen RP23 mit Kashima-Beschichtung gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu ersetzen. Jetzt habe ich aber noch einige Bedenken. 
Zum einen, wie hoch wird der Gewichtsunterschied wohl sein? Irgendwann soll die Feder gegen eine Titanfeder weichen. Nicht, dass ich jetzt auf's Gewicht achten würde, aber irgendwann ist eine Grenze.
Zum zweiten, ich brauche ja eine 216er EBL, aber welchen Hub? (Bin jetzt gerade zu faul, in den Keller zu rennen und den Hub auszumessen )
Und dann noch: welchen soll ich nehmen?
Irgendwie finde ich den X-Fusion Vector HLR ganz interessant. Aber definitiv zu teuer;........neu! Gebraucht ist er halt nicht zu finden.
Was fahrt ihr für Stahlfederdämpfer?
Vielleicht sei zu erwähnen, dass ich schlappe 64kg ohne Ausrüstung wiege.
Á propos, irgendwer hat doch mal einen Link hier gepostet (finde ihn gerade nicht mehr auf die Schnelle), wo ich ausrechnen kann, welche Feder ich benötige. Kenne mich nämlich gar nicht damit aus.


----------



## Piefke (3. Juni 2012)

Hub 63 mm
Mein Tipp: MZ Roco coil WC oder TST R


----------



## Ripgid (3. Juni 2012)

zum Vergleich:
2011er Rock shox Vivid R2C Coil ~1000gr
2012er CCDB Air ~530gr
2012er Rock Shox Monarch RT3 High volume ohne Piggyback ~285gr


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> und wenn das Tretlager nun 1 cm Höher ist und die Kurbel 5 mm kürzer, wartet dann der nächst größere Stein um daran hängen zu bleiben egal ob Bergauf oder Bergab....... da hilft nur der DIN Trail mit genormten Steinen und Wurzeln um mal wieder Anständig Radfahren zu können  ............... was für Sorgen




Hast ja Recht. Dieselbe Überlegung habe ich auch angestellt. Daher die Frage, ob jemand den Unterschied wirklich spürt und eine klare Empfehlung aussprechen kann. Lediglich bzgl. Hebelarm und Übersetzung konnte ich mir Auswirkungen vorstellen. Ich bleibe also bei meiner wohlfühl-175er Länge. Da habe ich einfach den rundesten Tritt. Die 170er Kurbel auf meinem HT fühlt sich irgendwie anders an - vielleicht auch Einbildung


----------



## Bonvivant (3. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ... - vielleicht auch Einbildung



Nein, nein: Keine Einbildung. Beim RR habe ich lange an der Kurbellänge gefeilt, je nach Training und Tritt (Übersetzung), Umgebung und Ratt, Körpergröße und -gewicht variiert die Kurbellänge. Daher finde ich es wichtiger die Ergonomie zu betrachten, als mögliches (sich ab einer bestimmten Höhe dennoch häufendes) Aufsetzen.

@zec: Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (3. Juni 2012)

Laut dem Erbauer bringen 5mm kürzere kurbelarme schon merklich mehr bodenfreiheit. Gerade wenn man noch flache Pedale hat. Ich hatte das Thema mit ihm in wibe mal diskutiert.


----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2012)

wenn ich im sitzen fahre und das Bein komplett ausstrecke, dann schleift die nach unten zeigende Ferse am Boden...


----------



## arise (3. Juni 2012)

Brauchste DIN schuhe ?????


----------



## Michael140 (3. Juni 2012)

Was fährst du auch mit High heels ;0)
Das Problem kenn ich leider auch. Also das mit dem bodenkontakt


----------



## arise (3. Juni 2012)

endlich mal kein eisdielenfahrer ! vorneweg...das Fanes ist wirklich ein saugeiles Bike...bergauf wie ein enduro und bergab wie ein freerider und dazu noch super wendig und verspielt...auch dank des tiefen schwerpunkts...leider hat dieser eben den nachteil des aufsetzens...bergauf wie bergab...iss für viele kein problem...kommt halt beim schrettern vor,klar...um dem etwas entgegenzuwirken sind halt kürzere kurbelarme und flache Pedale von vorteil


----------



## JpunktF (4. Juni 2012)

Das wird doch alles überbewertet ;-)

Klar ist's Tretlager tief, und klar fährt man da im uphill mal wo dran, aber das ist ja kein versteckter Mangel, sondern ist halt so und auch gut so.

Und ich hab's oft genug ausprobiert in letzter Zeit, man kann tatsächlich auch mit 170er Kurbel 1500hm am Stück ohne Asphalt hochfahren ohne zu sterben, sondern man fährt halt hoch und ist dann da.

Und hat bergab voll den fetten Spaß.

Die, die was anderes im Sinn mit so nem Rad haben, das sind doch eh Crosscountryfahrer. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2012)

ich bin auch zufrieden mit meinem Fanes
is für mich das beste Bike, das ich bisher gefahren bin
passt mir perfekt.

aber:
das tiefe Tretlager ist nicht nur bergauf, sondern auch bei horizontaler Fahrt im verblockten Gelände ein Spassverderber.
Dazu wurde mir bei manchem Aufsetzer bergab Angst und Bange
wenns echt steil und verblockt is und dabei dann das Tretlager noch grad so über nen Stein rutscht,
hab ich mich schon oft über den Lenker fliegen sehen...wenns dann doch mal stecken bleibt. war noch nicht, aber da fürchte ich mich vor....

aber2:
wenns schnell wird, liegt das Fanes wegen des tiefen Tretlagers wie auf Schienen
und manchmal schneller als erlaubt ;-)


----------



## ollo (4. Juni 2012)

irgendwas ist ja immer ............ der Fanes fehlt also ein Fahrwerk wie es  Citrön verbaut oder eine Stufenlos Längen verstellbare Kurbel, damit man endlich mal wieder in Ruhe Radfahren kann......... da die Enticklung wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird, ist es wohl besser nur noch auf dem Sozialnetwork Hometrainer zu fahren oder gibt es schon Freeriden auf der Wii 

........ fahr ich doch letztens mit meinem 301 durch den Wald und bleib mit der Kurbel im Strauch hängen, Mist Kurbel, einfach zu großer Q Faktor und die Pedale könnten auch 8 mm schmaler sein.......  ansonsten, Monday morning lala lalala


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2012)

Klapprad-Pedale könnten eine Lösung sein 

Ich bin nochmal in mich gegangen und habe mich gefragt, warum ich mir die Fanes eigentlich bestellt habe....ich denke, für mehr Reserven im Downhill, um bergab im Verblockten schneller fahren zu können und für den einen oder anderen Abstecher in Parks. Bei allem hat man die Pedale mehr oder weniger waagerecht. Kurbellänge ist dann also nur noch eine Frage der Ergonomie. Klar soll die Fanes auch den Uphill meistern, da kommt es mir aber eher darauf an, dass ich auch mit akzeptablem Schweißverlust hoch komme. Antriebsneutralität, Sitzwinkel und solche Sachen sind mir da wichtig. Ich bin und werde kein Danny Macaskill sein. Dafür bin ich zu alt und zu feige. Ergo wird im Zweifel geschoben oder getragen, um die eigenen Knochen und auch Pedale und Rahmen zu schonen


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Juni 2012)

der gute hats auf den Punkt gebracht, das ist halt ein Zielkonflikt zweier unvereinbarer Sachen, irgendeinen tot muß man dann halt mal sterben. 
Bin aber froh, das die Kiste so tief ist. Mein Vorgängerrad war ein kleines verspieltes Trailbike 8cm(!) weniger Radstand Kürzere Kettenstreben kleinere Rahmengröße, alles was laut Forenregelkatalog zu mehr Agilität und Wendigkeit führt. Pustekuchen: Fanes ist wegen des tiefen Tretlages und der tiefen Front locker wendiger. 
Im Endeffekt ist das Tretlager mit +10mm gar nicht mal so wild, das hat Spezi schon seit Jahren in dem Bereich und tiefere gibts auch. Paßt auch auf die Dämpferabstimmung auf, das wird in einer Dynamischen Fahrsituation mehr Höhen-Unterschied machen im Schnitt, als die Kurbel. Ich bin dann wieder bei 30% Sag, statt 40% angekommen.
Man könnte alternativ auch das Tretlager in die uphillposition bringen(+20mm) und den Lenkwinkel mit angleset wieder abflachen, wenn flache Pedale und und kurze Kurbel nicht reichen.


----------



## Osti (4. Juni 2012)

ich fahre das Fanes fast nur auf verblockten Touren in den Bergen und habe keinerlei Probleme, mit den Pedalen oder übermäßiges Aufsetzen. Klar war es die ersten zwei Touren eine Umstellung, aber vorher hatte ich auch ein elends hohes Tretlager.


----------



## Banana Joe (4. Juni 2012)

Habe heute nochmal die Komplettbikes durchstöbert und dabei folgendes entdeckt.

Das Fanes 3.0 V2 - F hat nun einen RS Monarch Dämpfer statt dem RP23.

Zu der Zeit wo ich geordert habe war noch der RP23 angegeben.

Bei der Bestellung wusste ich noch nicht einmal das der neue Rahmen zum Einsatz kommt in der V3 aber das war mir dann egal. Aber RS statt dem RP23 wäre für mich nicht hinnehmbar. Weis das Jemand schon was drüber bevor ich den Jürgen anschreibe?

EDIT: der Monarch ist jetzt an allen Komplettbikes verbaut!


----------



## ollo (4. Juni 2012)

wenn ich jetzt im Marketing tätig wäre,  würde ich spätestens jetzt schreiben "Männer, mit 29" oder 650 B würde euch das nicht auf dem Trail passieren, ihr braucht ganz klar größere Räder um überhaupt noch auf dem Trail zurecht zukommen" 


@Banana Joe

der Hersteller selber kann Dir die Ausstattungsfragen am besten beantworten, das hat auch nichts mit Nerven zu tun und bevor Du hier Kaffeesatz Antworten bekommst frag lieber den den es auch Betrifft 




.


----------



## Bonvivant (4. Juni 2012)

Grundsätzlich hast Du den Vertrag ja noch mit dem RP23 abgeschlossen - oder?
Wenn Du fragst, dann gib bitte die Antwort hier bekannt, mich beträfe es auch.


----------



## Banana Joe (4. Juni 2012)

Ja zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung war eindeutig der RP23 im Paket.

Ich habe dem Jürgen mal ne Mail geschickt, die Antwort werde ich direkt bekannt geben.

So unproblematisch wie die Kommunikation mit Jürgen bisher war vermute ich mal das es kein Problem sein wird.

Aber nachfragen schadet ja nicht.


Mal ne andere Frage würde es nicht Sinn machen einen Thread für die Kompletträder zu erstellen, wo spezielle Themen aufgegriffen werden?


----------



## imun (4. Juni 2012)

Mmn sollten wir den Fred so lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> irgendwas ist ja immer ............ der Fanes fehlt also ein Fahrwerk wie es  Citrön verbaut oder eine Stufenlos Längen verstellbare Kurbel, damit man endlich mal wieder in Ruhe Radfahren kann......... da die Enticklung wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird, ist es wohl besser nur noch auf dem Sozialnetwork Hometrainer zu fahren oder gibt es schon Freeriden auf der Wii
> 
> ........ fahr ich doch letztens mit meinem 301 durch den Wald und bleib mit der Kurbel im Strauch hängen, Mist Kurbel, einfach zu großer Q Faktor und die Pedale könnten auch 8 mm schmaler sein.......  ansonsten, Monday morning lala lalala




lieber ollo...

ach, lassen wir das.


----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> lieber ollo...
> 
> ach, lassen wir das.




ach Bruder........ die Fanes ist so wie sie ist


----------



## Michael140 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich finde sie gut so wie sie ist. Ist ja auch "die" fanes! Und seit wann sind Frauen perfekt? ;0)
Mich stört es nur im rennen, wenn ich um jede Sekunde strampeln will.


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> irgendwas ist ja immer ............ der Fanes fehlt also ein Fahrwerk wie es  Citrön verbaut oder eine Stufenlos Längen verstellbare Kurbel, damit man endlich mal wieder in Ruhe Radfahren kann......... da die Enticklung wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern wird, ist es wohl besser nur noch auf dem Sozialnetwork Hometrainer zu fahren oder gibt es schon Freeriden auf der Wii
> 
> ........ fahr ich doch letztens mit meinem 301 durch den Wald und bleib mit der Kurbel im Strauch hängen, Mist Kurbel, einfach zu großer Q Faktor und die Pedale könnten auch 8 mm schmaler sein.......  ansonsten, Monday morning lala lalala



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ollo
Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen, entspricht ganz sicher auch deiner Einstellung
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Juni 2012)

So habe eine Antwort bezüglich des RP23 bekommen. Es betrifft nur die Bestellungen die ab jetzt getätigt werden!

Eine Antwort zum Lieferdatum habe ich nicht bekommen, da hilft wohl nur warten.


----------



## Bonvivant (5. Juni 2012)

Merci. Dann kann ich den RP23 wie geplant raus schmeissen (s. Sig)


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Juni 2012)

wenn ich das richtig lese schlachtest du das arme ding ja regelrecht aus 

ich denke das paket der komplettbikes ist schon echt dick geschnürt


----------



## imun (5. Juni 2012)

Warum hast du nicht nur nen Frame genommen?


----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ollo
> Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen, entspricht ganz sicher auch deiner Einstellung
> Gruß Jens!




 schöner Bericht bzw. Einblick in die Reuberbande, solche "Jungs" sind mir auch die liebsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Juni 2012)

Hab ich es mir doch gedacht
Weiter viel Spaß mit deinem tollen Hobel
Gruß Jens!


----------



## slash-sash (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe da mal ne ganz doofe Frage.
Ich fahre hinten ja 10-fach. Und habe hier noch eine RaceFace X-Type Kurbel liegen. Kann ich die fahren, da sie ja für 9-fach ist oder sind die neuen Kurbeln speziell für 10-fach?
Sorry, echt dumme Frage eigentlich. Aber mit dem 10-fach hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Berührung.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2012)

Kannst Du. Habe selbst nachgemessen und 9fach wie 10fach Ketten haben identische Innenmaaße an der Innenlasche. Kettenblätter sind auch gleich dick (selber Hersteller). Also nur Marketing-Quark.


----------



## slash-sash (5. Juni 2012)

Perfekt. Habe ich es mir doch gedacht 
Dann werde ich mal sehen, dass ich meinen Umwerfer so angepasst bekomme, dass er mit der RF-Kurbel funktioniert.


----------



## zec (5. Juni 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal sehen, dass ich meinen Umwerfer so angepasst bekomme, dass er mit der RF-Kurbel funktioniert.


Haut zumindest bei mir problemlos hin:





Wo zwickts denn?


----------



## slash-sash (5. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich hier vor einigen Seiten mal beschrieben. Aber das Forum ist ja echt schnellebig (schreibt man das jetzt mit 3 "L" oder doch nur mit 2? Blöde Rechtschreibung)
Der Umwerfer schwenkt nicht weit genug nach innen, bzw. die Kurbel sitzt zu nah am Umwerfer, so dass ich die Begrenzerschraube auf null stellen kann und den Bowdenzug ausgehängt habe. Aber leider schleift die Kette immer noch am Führungsblech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2012)

Bei RF ist doch die Kettenlinie einstellbar, zumindest nach deren Beschreibung. Kannst Du die nicht näher Richtung Rahmen bringen?


----------



## zec (5. Juni 2012)

OK. Also ich musste bei meiner Race Face Kurbel zwei von diesen 1mm dicken Kettenlinienscheiben auf der Abtriebsseite einsetzen. Bei mir war aber das Problem, dass ansonsten die Kurbel noch Spiel gehabt hätte und zudem hätts an der KeFü geschliffen - wobei da musste ich eh die Schrauben abschleifen  .

ps: schnelllebig


----------



## Hoppes (6. Juni 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> So habe eine Antwort bezüglich des RP23 bekommen. Es betrifft nur die Bestellungen die ab jetzt getätigt werden!
> 
> Eine Antwort zum Lieferdatum habe ich nicht bekommen, da hilft wohl nur warten.


 
Danke! Bekomm dann auch den RP23.
Kennt jemand den Grund für den Wechsel? Der RP23 schlechter? ^^


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. Juni 2012)

Den RP23 bekommt er zur Zeit nicht ran. Solang die noch im Lager liegen werden sie verbaut, danach wird auf den RS Monarch umgesattelt, bis der Fox wieder geliefert wird. Das hat Jü mir am Montag bei meiner Bestellung erzählt.


----------



## Hoppes (6. Juni 2012)

Ah ok, danke!


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2012)

Der RP23 ist teurer, ob er besser ist, da scheiden sich die Geister. Meiner Meinung nach braucht man keinen Plattformdämpfer an der Fanes und meine Erfahrung an anderen Bikes mit dem RP23 ist, dass er eigentlich keinen mittleren Federweg besitzt. Außerdem ist die Wartung teuer.

Ich habe ohnehin auf Vivid Air umbestellt und hätte im Zweifel lieber den Monarch+ als den RP23 genommen. Also bist auf den Bling-Bling-Faktor hat die Fanes in meinen Augen durch diese Umstellung gewonnen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juni 2012)

hoppes, noch ne Fanes in Bn, cool.


----------



## FELDbeere (6. Juni 2012)

Was genaues kann ich dir darüber nicht sagen. Würde aber dennoch bemerken, dass du theoretisch droh darüber sein solltest.


----------



## Osti (6. Juni 2012)

ich habe den RP23 und den Monarch+ und finde den Rp23 im Fanes mittlerweile doch ein Stück besser als den Monarch.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juni 2012)

was für monarch bzw was für tune ?

das scheint die frage zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (6. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man keinen Plattformdämpfer an der Fanes


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab jetzt den MZ TST R coil durch einen WC ersetzt, da ich das TST nie benutzt habe. Der Faneshinterbau braucht wirklich keine Plattform oder ähnliches.


----------



## RumbleJungle (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin über die Performance des RP23 auch echt überrascht. Hatte vorher einen RP3 im Slayer. Der Unterschied zum Fanes Hinterbau mit RP23 ist dagegen schon deutlich spürbar. Ich würde mir den Dämpfer nur noch ein wenig progressiver wünschen. Durch die große Luftkammer wirkt er schon recht linear. Was im normalen Trail-Berieb auch überhaupt nicht stört. Ganz im Gegenteil  Das Ding geht echt gut.

In meinem Fall werde ich für mehr Action wohl ein wenig am Luftkammervolumen tunen. Insgesammt möchte ich meine Fanes etwas straffer abstimmen. Wenn man so will, ist die Gute schon 'ne echte Sänfte


----------



## Hoppes (6. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> hoppes, noch ne Fanes in Bn, cool.


 
Bad Honnef / Siebengebirge genauer. 
Schickes Teil! Gerade mal in deinem Album geguckt. 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch eins geordert mit Pionion...macht dann 3!


----------



## ollo (6. Juni 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Den RP23 bekommt er zur Zeit nicht ran. Solang die noch im Lager liegen werden sie verbaut, danach wird auf den RS Monarch umgesattelt, bis der Fox wieder geliefert wird. Das hat Jü mir am Montag bei meiner Bestellung erzählt.




nicht nur das, Fox hat ab dem nächsten Jahr eine neue "Dämpferlinie" im Programm ......... ob es den RP23 überhaupt noch geben wird ???

Der Monarch + im L Zugstufen Tune passt sehr gut zur Fanes, das M Tune ist zu Zäh



.


----------



## Splash (6. Juni 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Bad Honnef / Siebengebirge genauer.



Hier entsteht in der Tat gerade noch ein Fanes-Aufbau ...


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal die Komplettbikes durchstöbert und dabei folgendes entdeckt.
> 
> Das Fanes 3.0 V2 - F hat nun einen RS Monarch Dämpfer statt dem RP23.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
zu dem Thema kann ich helfen. War bei mir genauso. Das Problem ist, das scheinbar Fox Lieferprobleme mit dem RP23 hat, da viele Hersteller ihre Bikes damit ausrüsten. Wenn du auf dem RP23 bestehst must du evtl mit einer deutlich längeren Lieferzeit für deinen Hobel rechnen "Pinion lässt grüßen". Da mir der Monarch aber lieber war ist das ganze für mich kein  Thema. 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## morph027 (6. Juni 2012)

Pinion in use 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Pinion-Gearbox-First-Ride.html?trk=rss


----------



## Osti (6. Juni 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was für monarch bzw was für tune ?
> 
> das scheint die frage zu sein



M-M

wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dass die alleinige Ursache ist. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl ich hänge im mittleren Federwegsbereich fest, den restlichen Federweg gab der Dämpfer nur bei Highspeed-Einschlägen willig frei, was dazu führte, das man im Gelände nur mit gefühlten 120mm Federweg unterwegs ist.


----------



## Banana Joe (6. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zu dem Thema kann ich helfen. War bei mir genauso. Das Problem ist, das scheinbar Fox Lieferprobleme mit dem RP23 hat, da viele Hersteller ihre Bikes damit ausrüsten. Wenn du auf dem RP23 bestehst must du evtl mit einer deutlich längeren Lieferzeit für deinen Hobel rechnen "Pinion lässt grüßen". Da mir der Monarch aber lieber war ist das ganze für mich kein  Thema.
> Gruß
> Bernd



Woher hast Du die info denn genau? Ich habe ja die hoffnung das noch genügend rp´s am alutech lager sind, falls nicht wäre ne stellungnahme über längere lieferzeiten für die rp´ler wohl angebracht. So kann man sich darauf einstellen, gibt wohl nix schlimmeres wie die ungewissheit ... 

gibts denn überhaupt ne info ob der termin (20.6.) zu halten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die info denn genau? Ich habe ja die hoffnung das noch genügend rp´s am alutech lager sind, falls nicht wäre ne stellungnahme über längere lieferzeiten für die rp´ler wohl angebracht. So kann man sich darauf einstellen, gibt wohl nix schlimmeres wie die ungewissheit ...
> 
> gibts denn überhaupt ne info ob der termin (20.6.) zu halten ist?


Ich habe direkt mit Jürgen telefoniert. Info ist also aus erster Hand! Er hatte bei unserm Telefonat auch noch gesagt, das sie demnächst die Komplettbikes auf der Homepage dahingehend anpassen werden. War vor ca. 2 Wochen. Ist auch scheinbar wirklich so. Hier das aktuelle Ergebniss der Verfügbareitsprüfung bei HiBike für Rp23 2012 *"Wir erwarten eine Lieferzeit von mindestens 2 Wochen. Sie können den Artikel bei uns bestellen; wir informieren Sie umgehend per Mail, sobald uns neue Informationen vorliegen."* D.h. für mich, dei haben keine Ahnung wann sie neue bekommen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juni 2012)

zec schrieb:


> OK. Also ich musste bei meiner Race Face Kurbel zwei von diesen 1mm dicken Kettenlinienscheiben auf der Abtriebsseite einsetzen. Bei mir war aber das Problem, dass ansonsten die Kurbel noch Spiel gehabt hätte und zudem hätts an der KeFü geschliffen - wobei da musste ich eh die Schrauben abschleifen  .
> 
> ps: schnelllebig



Junge, Junge geht das hier schnell. Nicht einmal schlafen kann man hier, ohne, dass gleich mehrere Seiten neu geschrieben sind. Was macht ihr? Schreibtischtäter oder Studenten 

Also noch mal zurück zu meiner Kettenlinie.
Auch ich habe meine Kettenlinie ganz nach rechts zur Antriebsseite verschoben. Keine Ahnung, wieviel Distanzringe ich drunter habe. Jedenfalls habe ich auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite keinen Ring mehr. Die Kurbel dreht auch vernünftig, so, wie sie das in dem vorherigen Rad auch getan hat. 
Aber trotzdem schleift die Kette am Führungsblech. Es ist nicht viel. Deshalb habe ich schon mal überlegt, ob da nicht vielleicht Lack zwischen ist. Ich werde einfach mal schauen.



Osti schrieb:


> M-M
> 
> wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob dass die alleinige Ursache ist. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl ich hänge im mittleren Federwegsbereich fest, den restlichen Federweg gab der Dämpfer nur bei Highspeed-Einschlägen willig frei, was dazu führte, das man im Gelände nur mit gefühlten 120mm Federweg unterwegs ist.



Das Gleiche kann ich auch berichten. Ich denke, ich werde meinen RP23 raus werfen und mir nen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen. Habe auch schon mal mit Jürgen dazu telefoniert. Also entweder VIVID Coil oder nen Fox 4.0 o.ä.!
Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass das Fanes kein Plattform-Gedönz braucht. Jedenfalls brauche ich es nicht.


----------



## RumbleJungle (6. Juni 2012)

Für den Park Missionen (...oder vielleicht dann auch für immer  ) will ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer organisieren. Mein Portemonnaie sagt im Moment leider noch nein und sowieso habe ich mich noch gar nicht für ein bestimmtes Modell entschieden. Daher würde mich mal interessieren was der Jü dazu sagt...

Ich suche halt eine Lösung mit ordentlich Bottom-Out, die mich bei meiner "professionellen" Fahrweise etwas unterstütz.  Idealerweise ohne viel Einstellerei.


----------



## Banana Joe (6. Juni 2012)

Na supi das sind mal schlechte nachrichten, dann kann ich mich davon verabschieden ende des monats mit dem neuen bike zu radel .

Bin mal gespannt wann es dazu ne offizielle anwort gibt.

Die Frage ist ja auch ob die Rahmen pünktlich da sind.


----------



## Hoppes (6. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube aktuelle Bestellungen (RP23) betrifft es doch gar nicht. Hat jedenfalls niemand geschrieben. Nur die die jetzt ordern, bekommen den Monarch stattdessen. Also auch keine Verzögerung.
Oder hab ich was verpaßt?



Banana Joe schrieb:


> So habe eine Antwort bezüglich des RP23 bekommen. Es betrifft nur die Bestellungen die ab jetzt getätigt werden!


 
--> die RP23 Bestellungen werden doch sicher noch aus dem Lager bedient. Danach die Bestellungen bekommen wie auch in dem shop angegeben, einen Monarch. Von Lieferverzug konnte ich nix lesen

So wie ich Alutech jetzt erlebt habe kennen die Ihren Lagerbestand im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Unternehmen.
Jürgen hatte mir damals z.B. gesagt ich müsse schnell ordern wenn ich ne schwarze Talas haben will da nicht mehr viele im Bestand sind. Hab ich getan und auch die Auftragsbestätigung dafür erhalten.


----------



## Banana Joe (6. Juni 2012)

Ja sofern die Lager bei Alutech gefüllt sind für die alten bestellungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Ich glaube aktuelle Bestellungen (RP23) betrifft es doch gar nicht. Hat jedenfalls niemand geschrieben. Nur die die jetzt ordern, bekommen den Monarch stattdessen. Also auch keine Verzögerung.
> Oder hab ich was verpaßt?
> 
> 
> ...





Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ja sofern die Lager bei Alutech gefüllt sind für die alten bestellungen.


Also ich habe meinen Hobel vor drei Wochen bestellt, und da hat mir Jürgen schon gesagt, das es evtl mit dem RP23 Probleme geben könnte.
Es kann also durchaus auch ältere Bestellungen treffen.


----------



## Hoppes (6. Juni 2012)

Puh...das wäre übel. Glaube dann würde ich mich nach was anderem umgucken (Spass). Noch länger warten halt ich nicht aus.
Bin derzeit bikelos


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Puh...das wäre übel. Glaube dann würde ich mich nach was anderem umgucken. Noch länger warten halt ich nicht aus.
> Bin derzeit bikelos


Na ja nur wegen dem Dämpfer ein anderes Bike??? Is ja nicht so das der Monarch total Kacke ist. Ich z.B.nehme in extra weil er angeblich etwas straffer ist. Im schlimmsten Fall vertickst du den Monarch und holst dir nen RP23 auf dem "freien Mark"!. (Wenn du einen bekommst)
Wie gesagt, das RP23 Problem ist kein Alutech Thema. Der Markt ist momentan leergekauft. Vivid Air wäre ja auch noch eine Option.
Ps: Einen "schlechten" Dämpfer tauscht man leichter/billiger als einen schlechten Rahmen!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## imun (6. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre einen Rock Shox Kage in M/M Tune und 550'er Feder bei 110kg und hab bei Mountainbikes.Net 185â¬ gezahlt und bin super zufrieden. Werd mir nie nen Air einbauen, die Performance is Obergeil und wippen tut da auch nix wirklich beim Uphill.


----------



## Banana Joe (6. Juni 2012)

rp23 hin oder her wenn keine rahmen da sind bringt uns auch der dämpfer nicht weiter. ich will trotzdem nicht auf den fox verzichten nur wegen der momentanen liefersituation umschwenken is nich. 

ich würde mir aber auch wünschen wenn man bei sowas dann auch informiert wird.

ich habe vor einem monat die anzahlung geleistet.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juni 2012)

Hey, perfekt.die nachfrage bestimmt doch den preis, oder? super.dann bekomme meinen rp23 ja bestens verkauft.


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Juni 2012)

ist das richtig, daß die totem ein pm von 203 hat?

totem ist fürs fanes, darum mal hier die frage 

außerdem bekommt man hier die nettesten antworten


----------



## Piefke (6. Juni 2012)

Totem hat 8" PM, also 203 mm ohne Adapter.


----------



## ollo (6. Juni 2012)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ist das richtig, daß die totem ein pm von 203 hat?
> 
> totem ist fürs fanes, darum mal hier die frage
> 
> außerdem bekommt man hier die nettesten antworten




jup, hat sie und wenn Du zufällig Shimano Bremsen fährst hast Du eine Schlaflose Nacht weniger die haben 203 mm )


----------



## Alex-F (6. Juni 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey, perfekt.die nachfrage bestimmt doch den preis, oder? super.dann bekomme meinen rp23 ja bestens verkauft.



Hab ich auch grad gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> rp23 hin oder her wenn keine rahmen da sind bringt uns auch der dämpfer nicht weiter. ich will trotzdem nicht auf den fox verzichten nur wegen der momentanen liefersituation umschwenken is nich.
> 
> ich würde mir aber auch wünschen wenn man bei sowas dann auch informiert wird.
> 
> ich habe vor einem monat die anzahlung geleistet.


Wie kommst du jetzt vom RP23 darauf, das der Rahmen nicht da ist??


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> jup, hat sie und wenn Du zufällig Shimano Bremsen fährst hast Du eine Schlaflose Nacht weniger die haben 203 mm )



danke

hab hope und hoffe gut zu schlafen


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Juni 2012)

Auch mit hope hat man auch die ein oder andere Nacht einen ruhigeren Schlaf als die anderen Kinder.
Ich schätze, ich weiß welches Rad dich zur Totem gebracht hat, das wird sicher wieder porn-threadtauglich bei dir.  all black



Hoppes schrieb:


> Bad Honnef / Siebengebirge genauer.
> Schickes Teil! Gerade mal in deinem Album geguckt.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch eins geordert mit Pionion...macht dann 3!



Ah hui, die Fanes wächst und gedeiht, ihr werdet viel Spaß haben, auch wenn sie öfter mal nach gröberem Futter verlangt. Man sieht sich sicher mal aufem Trail.


----------



## Michael140 (7. Juni 2012)

Rheinland wird zum fanes Land


----------



## Banana Joe (7. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt vom RP23 darauf, das der Rahmen nicht da ist??



gemeint habe damit das es egal sein könnte um die lieferbarkeit des rp23 wenn sich das mit den rahmen verschieben sollte.

in meiner letzen mail wurde meine frage zum liefertermin nicht beantwortet. bevor ich da anrufe hatte ich die frage hier gestellt ob schon jemand was weis und evtl. schon mal telefonisch nachgefragt hatte. müssen ja nicht alle für die selbe sache anrufen.

je nach dem wie lange das mit dem rp noch dauer überlege ich ob ich das bike ohne dämpfer nehme (rp23 nachschicken sobald verfügbar) und mir übergangsweise einen anderen dämpfer besorge. so hätte ich auch einen prima vergleich.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2012)

Selbst wenn es Lieferprobleme geben sollte, können wir da nicht viel machen, außer uns gedulden oder vom Vertrag zurück zu treten und uns ein anderes Bike, also zweite Wahl kaufen.
Ich werde in KW26 mal höflich beim Jü anfragen. Dann sollten die Rahmen da sein, sofern sie pünktlich sind oder zumindest eine schlechte Nachricht. Vielleicht kann der Jü dann auch schon den Liefertermin genauer eingrenzen.


----------



## Banana Joe (7. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es Lieferprobleme geben sollte, können wir da nicht viel machen, außer uns gedulden oder vom Vertrag zurück zu treten und uns ein anderes Bike, also zweite Wahl kaufen.
> Ich werde in KW26 mal höflich beim Jü anfragen. Dann sollten die Rahmen da sein, sofern sie pünktlich sind oder zumindest eine schlechte Nachricht. Vielleicht kann der Jü dann auch schon den Liefertermin genauer eingrenzen.



wird uns wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben, dann schauen wir mal was in 2 wochen sache ist.


----------



## Landus (7. Juni 2012)

Weis eigentlich schon jemand, ab auf den Fotos auf der Alutech-Homepage die endgültige Farbkombination zu sehen ist?  Oder ändert sich da auch noch was?
Hatte nämlich vor, eventuell noch Vorbau und ein paar andere Kleinteile auszutauschen, aber bevor ich den Kram einfach bestell und am ende das Bike farblich doch etwas anders aussieht frag ich lieber mal nach


----------



## Bonvivant (7. Juni 2012)

Das beste wird sein, wenn möglichst wenige nachfragen, wann die Fanes 3.0 ankommt. Davon werden sie ja auch nicht schneller 
Jedenfalls, sobald jemand Infos hat: Hier sind sie sehr gern gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Juni 2012)

das tut jetzt weh und geht in die Richtung "Zahn ziehen" .......Aussagen zu Lieferterminen in der Bikebranche sind so zuverlässig wie die Wettervorhersage, der Heiße Tipp an der Pferderennbahn oder der Weltuntergangtermin ........... als Hersteller sollte man langsam aber sicher eine Vorlaufzeit von 12 Monaten einplanen damit es keine langen Gesichter und Depressions Attacken beim Käufer gibt. .................. verrückt was man so alles mitmacht


----------



## tobsinger (7. Juni 2012)

grüsse aus finale! 
zum thema rp23: habe einen tag mit dem MTB Cycletech rechts im Bild Dämpfer getauscht und das ergebnis war schon wie ich es erwartet habe: Berg hoch (ja wir haben uns alle trails erstrampelt) wippt der rocco WC genauso wenig wie der rp23. der rp23 gibt etwas mehr feedback bei sehr steinigem uphill, das kann ich nicht als positiv verwerten.
Bergab, geht die Wertung gaz klar an den Rocco. man fühlt sich weitaus sicherer mit dem Rocco, der einfach viel mehr bügelt und sich nach mehr anfühlt. Mit dem RP23 wird es vor allem auf sehr blockigem, schnellen Terrain eher schwammig und unsicherer. Der rocco schreit geradezu nach mehr. 

Die Lyrik RC2 DH Air scheint da auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe zu sein, vllt gibts da noch Tips von anderen Usern. Ist die 55 zocchi besser, oder die Deville?

Bin froh, dass ich auf Jürgens Empfehlung gehört habe. Die 200gr Mehrgewicht sind mir egal und ich wüsste nicht warum man ein Bike in dieser Liga mit nem Dämpfer beschneiden sollte, der erstens bergab weniger performance leistet, dabei bergauf keinen Mehrwert bietet und zweitens dazu noch mehr kostet.

Das Opium hat sich im übrigen mit dem Rocco auch besser angefühlt, so dass der Eigentümer seinen RP23 abstoßen möchte...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das tut jetzt weh und geht in die Richtung "Zahn ziehen" .......Aussagen zu Lieferterminen in der Bikebranche sind so zuverlässig wie die Wettervorhersage, der Heiße Tipp an der Pferderennbahn oder der Weltuntergangtermin ........... als Hersteller sollte man langsam aber sicher eine Vorlaufzeit von 12 Monaten einplanen damit es keine langen Gesichter und Depressions Attacken beim Käufer gibt. .................. verrückt was man so alles mitmacht



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Selbstverständlich kann der Jü nicht zaubern und viele Faktoren können einen Liefertermin beeinflussen. Aber man kann doch wohl noch voller kindlicher Vorfreude sein. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn man ein Bike wie die Fanes bestellt, was alles andere als Massenware ist und sich dann relaxt zurück lehnt, nach dem Motto "kommt sie heut' nicht, kommt sie morgen".
Ungeduldig sein und jemandem dauernd auf die Nüsse gehen oder Druck machen sind wohl auch zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Lass uns doch also lieber hier die Ungeduld ausleben und den Jü in Ruhe seinen Job machen.

Aber vielleicht habe ich den Ollo auch einfach falsch verstanden 








Spätestens im September brauche ich die Fanes aber.....dann geht es nach PDS


----------



## imun (7. Juni 2012)

Ich musste auch 4 Monate warten, aber nur wegen dem Sparen für das viele Liebe Geld. War ne harte Zeit (und Ollo und Co. standen mir super zur Seite), und zum Glück hab ich den LETZTEN schwarzen Elox aus der 2. Serie ergattern können. Das warten hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Erst heute sind uns bei einer schönen 38km Bergtour 3 DH'ler entgegen gekommen (wir sind grad den Trail runter  ) und die haben sich gefreut, mal eine Fanes in live und in Action zu sehen
Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.


----------



## ollo (7. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Selbstverständlich kann der Jü nicht zaubern und viele Faktoren können einen Liefertermin beeinflussen. Aber man kann doch wohl noch voller kindlicher Vorfreude sein. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn man ein Bike wie die Fanes bestellt, was alles andere als Massenware ist und sich dann relaxt zurück lehnt, nach dem Motto "kommt sie heut' nicht, kommt sie morgen".
> Ungeduldig sein und jemandem dauernd auf die Nüsse gehen oder Druck machen sind wohl auch zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Lass uns doch also lieber hier die Ungeduld ausleben und den Jü in Ruhe seinen Job machen.
> 
> Aber vielleicht habe ich den Ollo auch einfach falsch verstanden
> ...




jep haste ...... es bezieht sich auch mehr auf Aussagen "wenn es bis dahin nicht geliefert wird dann kauf ich was anderes, so bin beleidigt und schmolle ..... oder ein Hersteller muß doch seine Termine einhalten oder ...... aber es hat doch das und das Datum da gestanden und jetzt doch nicht, das geht nicht, das kann nicht sein usw." 

Kindliche Vorfreude ja und immer wieder aber dann auch mit der coolness der Kids  ........... da bin ich bei Dir  und rumpöpeln oder schlechte Laune zu verbreiten hat mich noch nie gereizt schon gar nicht in einem Forum


----------



## Piefke (7. Juni 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Die Lyrik RC2 DH Air scheint da auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe zu sein, vllt gibts da noch Tips von anderen Usern. Ist die 55 zocchi besser, oder die Deville?


Meine 55 hält mit dem Hinterbau (Roco RC coil) locker mit. Ich bin echt froh, mich für einen Stahlfederdämpfer entschieden zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Juni 2012)

bevor ich es vergesse, wer ist den alles am 16.06.2012 in Willingen zum Bikefestival ????


----------



## Splash (7. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand beim Fanes eigentlich mal einen Vergleich zwischen dem MZ Roco Air WC und dem RS Monarch Plus machen können und kann was dazu sagen? Meine Überlegungen gehen zwischen den beiden Dämpfern ...

Willingen bin ich auch Samstag+Sonntag


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2012)

ui...da könnt ich hin

edith: 15.-17.*06*.2012

da kann ich net


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab gerade mal mit sportimport gemailt zwecks dem MM Tune auf LM (oder ML???) umbauen. 
Soll 50 kosten und auf Kulanz gibt's nix, auch von Seiten Alutech ist nix zu machen. 
Bin der Meinung das ich hier von dem ein oder anderen gelesen hab das er es für lau bekommen hat, tja, scheinbar hab ich zu lange gewartet.


----------



## Brausa (7. Juni 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Die Lyrik RC2 DH Air scheint da auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe zu sein, vllt gibts da noch Tips von anderen Usern. Ist die 55 zocchi besser, oder die Deville?


Bau dir eine Feder ein, dann hast du bei vielleicht 150g Mehrgewicht (mittlere haerte) eine Top Gabel. Solo Airs gehen nicht besonders im Vergleich, die lufttypisch haengende, progressive Kennlinie halt. Falls noch nicht gemacht, Tauchrohre etwas abziehen und 30 ml Motoroel je Seite rein - Trocken geht nix...


----------



## Michael140 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich war das mit dem Tuning. Normal kostet das 50â¬. In wibe sollte es 20 kosten und am Ende wollten sie nichts haben. Hab aber trotzdem
20â¬ fÃ¼r ein feierabendbier gegeben. Der DÃ¤mpfer ist jetzt richtig gut.


----------



## mane87 (7. Juni 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal mit sportimport gemailt zwecks dem MM Tune auf LM (oder ML???) umbauen.
> Soll 50 kosten und auf Kulanz gibt's nix, auch von Seiten Alutech ist nix zu machen.
> Bin der Meinung das ich hier von dem ein oder anderen gelesen hab das er es für lau bekommen hat, tja, scheinbar hab ich zu lange gewartet.



Hab auch erst vor 2 Tagen angefragt und ebenfalls 50 Euro als Antwort bekommen...
Kann man das denn nicht selber machen? Soooo kompliziert kann das ja nicht sein


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> bevor ich es vergesse, wer ist den alles am 16.06.2012 in Willingen zum Bikefestival ????



Mehrere Deisterfreunde die du auch kennst. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Michael140 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte am Sonntag hin, wenn ich fit sein sollte. Wird aber bestimmt Mittag


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn Wetter zum campen ist, werden wir wohl am Samstag hinfahren und in Wibe biken. Sonntag sind wir auf jeden fall in Willingen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Auch mit hope hat man auch die ein oder andere Nacht einen ruhigeren Schlaf als die anderen Kinder.
> Ich schätze, ich weiß welches Rad dich zur Totem gebracht hat, das wird sicher wieder porn-threadtauglich bei dir.  all black



ich denke mit deiner vermutung liegst du richtig. morgen kommt sie rein. warte noch auf die neuen trittbretter dann gibt es ein amtliches foto


----------



## ollo (9. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mehrere Deisterfreunde die du auch kennst.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




 sehr schön, wir sehen uns ................ und Camping geht doch noch bis Windstärke 7 , zumindest für Norddeutsche Uhrgesteine


----------



## Dschiehses (9. Juni 2012)

"Verfügbar ab: *16.07.2012*                                              (Vorbestellung möglich)" oje, oje, oje...


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2012)

Wofür gilt das? Die Fanes E und AM haben andere und mMn unveränderte Termine.
E: 20.06.
AM: 30.06.
Pinion: 30.07.

Macht Euch mal nicht verrückt...gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Dschiehses (9. Juni 2012)

Steht so bei den Komplettbikes... bei den Rahmen allerdings nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, bei allen außer beim R X.9, das ich bestellt habe....


----------



## slash-sash (11. Juni 2012)

Kann mir einer etwas zu einem VIVID 5.1 von 2010 sagen?! Natürlich im Hinblick auf das Fanes. denn da soll er natürlich rein für meinen RP23.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juni 2012)

Fährt keiner von euch das Teil? Seid ihr alle auf Fox und Marzocchi unterwegs?


----------



## Ripgid (12. Juni 2012)

hatte den nachfolger davon (Vivid R2C) kurzzeitig im Fanes. funktioniert, aber für das vorgesehene Einsatzgebiet der Fanes mMn zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (12. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand schon mal den Fox DHX 5.0 probiert? Oder geht der nur ab dem 3.0er rein? Hatte den vorher nicht zur auswahl gesehen.


----------



## Michael140 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne kein Rad in dem der dhx ein Gewinn gewesen wäre.


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juni 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Rad in dem der dhx ein Gewinn gewesen wäre.


Naja.....


----------



## Michael140 (13. Juni 2012)

..... Vom preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Es fehlt ihm einfach der mittlere federweg.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Juni 2012)

OK, der eine zu schwer, der andere kein wirklicher Zugewinn. Aber irgendwas an Coildämpfern muß doch im Fanes Sinn und Verstand machen.
Jü hat mir jedenfalls vom Rocco abgeraten. Bleibt doch nur noch Fox und Zocchi. Denn Manitous Metal soll ja auch nicht der Hit sein.


----------



## Piefke (13. Juni 2012)

Warum hat der Jü vom Roco abgeraten?
Ich finde sowohl den TST R als auch den WC genial in der Fanes - beide coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab in meiner Fanes nen Manitou Swinger 6way drin und bin damit vollstens zufrieden


----------



## slash-sash (13. Juni 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum hat der Jü vom Roco abgeraten?
> Ich finde sowohl den TST R als auch den WC genial in der Fanes - beide coil.



Nee, nen Grund hat er nicht genannt.
Aber scheinbar laufen die Coildämpfer recht gut im Fanes.
Dann stell ich die Frage doch mal anders herum. Welche Features sollte ein Coildämpfer im Fanes eurer Meinung nach haben.
Ich frage deshalb so blöd, da ich noch nie Umgang mit einem Coildämpfer hatte und die Einstellmöglichkeiten ja selbst bei dieser Art von Dämpfer in's nahezu Unüberschaubare gestiegen sind.
Bei schlappen 64kg nackt, brauche ich doch wahrscheinlich gar nicht so viel Schnickschnack, oder?


----------



## Piefke (13. Juni 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Welche Features sollte ein Coildämpfer im Fanes eurer Meinung nach haben.


Meine Meinung nach Erfahrungen mit Roco TST R und WC coil:
Die Fanes braucht keinen Dämpfer mit SPV, PPD oder ähnlichem Plattformzeugs. TST ist, da schnell zu- und abschaltbar, ganz nett, vor allem wenn die Beine nicht mehr ganz rund treten, aber ich habs so gut wie nie benutzt. Daher bin ich vom TST auf WC umgestiegen, wobei ich ehrlicherweise an der Druckstufe vom WC auch noch nicht viel verstellt habe (ist ganz offen), aber das kommt vielleicht noch.


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. Juni 2012)

hm, ich hab damals die empfehlung zum tst coil bekommen.
und ob auf und zu ist relativ egal bergauf, wenn man im sitzen locker vor sich hintritt.
von daher kann ich piefkes entscheidung nachvollziehen und bestätigen.

tst bräuchte es nicht immer, bzw. nur eher selten


----------



## slash-sash (14. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, diese Plattform-Geschichten braucht das Fanes wirklich nicht. Habe ich beim RP23 auch nie benutzt.
Den Vivid, den ich bekommen könnte, hat das Tune A. Jetzt habe ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass es das Light-Compression-Tune ist. Müßte dann doch perfekt für das Fanes sein, oder?!


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juni 2012)

Dann würde ich es mal ausprobieren, wenn das finanzielle Risiko nicht so groß ist. Klingt ganz passend und das ding ist ja im Zweifel eine gute Tuning Basis.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man den Air mit dem Coil vergleichen kann, der Air, den den Jü verbaut hat aber Tune M.....kannst du ja aber noch immer anpassen lassen, wenn es nicht gefällt und bei wenig Dämpfung kann man noch immer nachregeln, bei zuviel nicht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2012)

Wow, das ging mal wieder schnell.
gestern abend Alutech per Mail von meinem Lagerschaden an der Sitzstrebe berichtet (konnte zum Glück die Standardlager von Inliner Rollen verwenden) heute morgen hatte ich vom Jü ne Antwort mit der Zusage für einen kostenlosen Ersatz in der Mail. 

So muss das !!


----------



## imun (14. Juni 2012)

Wie hast du den Lagerschaden bemerkt?


----------



## tobsinger (14. Juni 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jü hat mir jedenfalls vom Rocco abgeraten. Bleibt doch nur noch Fox und Zocchi.



rocco=zocchi. wovon hat er Dir nun abgeraten?

denn mir hat er letztes jahr explizit zum rocco wc air geraten. er meinte den tst würde ich nicht benötigen weil platform nicht nötig (stimmt nach eigener erfahrung auch) und der WC ist besser weil Kompression einstellung besser.

Damals hatte er Fox noch nicht im programm, er meinte er würde den rp23 bald bekommen und der wäre sicher auch gut (ist er auch, aber nicht so gut wie der rocco wc air) siehe mein post vor paar seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Lagerschaden bemerkt?



Fieses knarzen, beim genauen hinsehen hab ich dann bemerkt, dass die Schraube nicht mehr mittig im Flansch saß. Als ich die Sitzstrebe dann ausgebaut hatte, kamen mit Lagerschalen und Kugeln als "Bausatz" entgegen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## slash-sash (14. Juni 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> rocco=zocchi. wovon hat er Dir nun abgeraten?
> 
> denn mir hat er letztes jahr explizit zum rocco wc air geraten. er meinte den tst würde ich nicht benötigen weil platform nicht nötig (stimmt nach eigener erfahrung auch) und der WC ist besser weil Kompression einstellung besser.
> 
> Damals hatte er Fox noch nicht im programm, er meinte er würde den rp23 bald bekommen und der wäre sicher auch gut (ist er auch, aber nicht so gut wie der rocco wc air) siehe mein post vor paar seiten.



Sorry, jetzt nach noch mal lesen habe ich den Fehler auch bemerkt. Er hat mir vom Roco abgeraten. Aber wenn er einigen von euch vor einiger Zeit dazu geraten hat, scheint mir das Abraten auf hohem Niveau zu sein.
Plattform brauchste echt nicht beim Fanes.


----------



## Landus (14. Juni 2012)

Von der Alutech Homepage:



> Verfügbar ab: *16.07.2012*                                              (Vorbestellung möglich)


Hab ich was verpasst? Wann wurde denn der Liefertermin verschoben? Und wieso überhaupt?  Kann ich noch diese Saison mit dem Bike rechnen?

Von Alutech hätte ich schon erwartet, dass ein Liefertermin realistisch gesetzt wird und nicht so ein "wenn zufällig alle Komponenten vom Himmel fallen könnten wir auch schon am 20.6. liefern"-Termin. Aber scheint ja momentan in der gesamten Bike-Branche so gang und gäbe zu sein

Nix gegen Alutech und den Jü, binn ja stolzer Alutech-Besitzer, aber das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon etwas arg...


----------



## ollo (15. Juni 2012)

es ist nicht nur Momentan so in der Bikebranche sondern ist die gefühlten letzten 5 Jahre schon so, da wurde es nur mit den 5 x "in 2 Wochen soll es Lieferbar sein" Aussagen verpackt, warum und wieso verschoben wird, kann Dir der Hersteller DIREKT am besten beantworten   


............ so ich leg mich wieder hin


----------



## Landus (15. Juni 2012)

> ............ so ich leg mich wieder hin



Gute nacht


----------



## Dschiehses (15. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich habe vorhin eine Mail an Alutech geschrieben und mal nachgefragt, woran es liegt. Ob an den Rahmen oder ob Komponenten fehlen.

Wenn ich eine Antwort kriege, meld ich mich wieder...


----------



## imun (15. Juni 2012)

Keine Geduld, die Jugend


----------



## Landus (15. Juni 2012)

Jahaa, jedesmal wenn ich das Bike hier im Forum seh, kommt dieses schreckliche "Haben-Will"-Gefühl, und wenn man dann weis, dass man noch viele Wochen drauf warten muss ist das die pure Folter

Oder der Jü spannt uns absichtlich auf die Folter und hat den Termin nur zum Spaß geändert, und plötzlich steht dann das Bike doch nächste Woche überraschend vor der Tür


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Juni 2012)

Gerade auf facebook gefunden 

Liebe Kundinnen und Kunden,

leider müssen wir Sie über einen Lieferverzug bei den noch ausstehenden Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 Rahmen und Komplettbikes informieren. Der Termin hatte sich leider bereits öfter verschoben, nun möchten wir an dieser Stelle nochmals auf die Verzögerung eingehen.

Durch Probleme bei der Zulieferung eines Rahmenbauteils  die Anlieferung eines Hydroforming Rohres hat sich immer wieder verzögert  werden die Rahmen erst am 26.6. fertig gestellt und dann per Seefracht an uns versendet. Da die Rahmen dann noch beschichtet und montiert werden müssen, beginnt die Auslieferung leider nicht vor Mitte August.

Wir bedauern sehr, dass wir keine besseren Neuigkeiten haben, warten doch einige unserer Kundinnen und Kunden bereits schon jetzt länger als geplant auf ihr neues Bike. Wir hoffen auf Ihre Geduld und Ihr Verständnis dafür, dass wir den Prozess keinesfalls zu Lasten der Qualität beschleunigen wollten und sich diese Verzögerung dadurch leider nicht verhindern ließ.
Ab Mitte August wird unser Lager dann prall gefüllt sein und die Wartezeiten werden sich wieder in einem normalen Bereich bewegen.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Ihr Vertrauen in unsere Bikes

Jürgen Schlender



Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. Juni 2012)

Damit haben wir es jetzt dreimal hier stehen. Jetzt glaube ich es auch langsam


----------



## imun (20. Juni 2012)

Tut mir wirklich leid für die Wartenden hier. Haltet durch, ihr schafft das!


----------



## Dschiehses (20. Juni 2012)

O_O Fanes Komplettbike V1 Sonderedition X-7! Lecker!


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Na das nenne ich mal einen Kampfpreis. Jetzt müssen sich auch noch die Versender warm anziehen....


----------



## Dschiehses (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hab gleich mal ne Anfrage wegen Umbestellung abgeschickt. Das Angebot passt mir echt gut, da ich früher oder später vor hatte, die KindShock LEV zu testen. Und der Dämpfer wär eh rausgeflogen...

Heißt "x7 zweifach", dass kein bash montierbar ist? Dann würde als bash/kefü-kombi ja nur die truvativ-mrp Führung in Betracht kommen (die ich mir eh holen wollte) ...


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juni 2012)

Pass bitte bei X/ auf die Kurbel auf.Warum? Ganz einfach. Ich habe ebenfalls die X7 2-fach bestellt. Und natürlich wollte ich auch einen Rockguard montieren. Bestellt, aber passte leider nicht. Also, Aufklärung in Riva gesucht. Ergebnis:
Es gibt 2 verschiedene AUsführungen der Kurbel. Einmal die "CC/AllMountain" Variante mit Lochkreis 120/irgendwas und T39/26 oder so (die habe ich leider von Jü montiert bekommen) Die "Enduro/Freeride" Variante, die du bräuchtest, hätte T38/24 mit dem "normalen" 104er Lochkreis. Und dann bekommt man auch irgendwie einen Rockguard dran gebastelt, auch, wenn die Kurbel dafür nicht vorgesehen ist.
Leider habe ich noch keine Zeit gefunden, Jü anzurufen und ihn auf meine Falschbestellung drauf hin zu weisen. Vielleicht war es auch nur bei mir so und die anderen haben die "richtigen" Kurbeln bekommen. Aber klär das vorher ab.
Wobei ich als bekennender Shimano-Hasser doch ieber zur SLX hätte greifen sollen. Denn die Schaltperformance an meinem X7 Fanes ist doch deutlich bescheiden. Vorne lässt sie sich nur durch gut zureden schalten. Egal, wie sie eingestellt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Schmeiss doch die X.7 Kurbel runter und nimm die hier. Ich habe die auch gekauft und sie mit der X.9 verglichen. In den wesentlichen Teilen gleichen sie sich wie ein Ei dem anderen.
Ich denke, dass die AKA sogar die sinnvolleren KB-Größen hat (24-36).


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juni 2012)

Die X7 ist bei mir schon runter. Mittlere Katastrophe, wie schon geschrieben. Ich hatte ja noch eine RaceFace hier liegen, die ja irgendwie nicht passen wollte (siehe meine Einträge vor einigen Seiten).
Jetzt bin ich dem nicht passenenden Umwerfer (ebenfalls X7) mal mit dem Bohrer zu Leibe gerückt.
Ich habe unter dem Umwefer an der vorderen Schraube 4 U-Scheiben; jede 1mm dick. An der hinteren gar keine. Also habe ich den Umwerfer im Bereich der hinteren Schraube einfach um 1mm abgedreht und vorne eine U-Scheibe weniger drunter gelegt. Und siehe da, jetzt funktioniert es. Perfekt 
Leider sind es 175er Kurbeln. Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn nicht, fliegt sie wieder runter. Flache Pedalen habe ich ja. Könnte also klappen.


----------



## onra1979 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,

ich plane gerade den Umbau auf Huber Buchsen, könnte Ihr mir bitte bei den erforderlich Maßen helfen.

Danke und Grüße vom Bodensee

Lagerdurchmesser (in mm): ?
Einbaubreite 1 (in mm): ?
Einbaubreite 2 (in mm): ?
Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 6 8 10 ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juni 2012)

Sag einfach, ist für ne Fanes, dann weiß er bescheid. Ansonsten 22 x 8mm an beiden Augen.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Nicht an der aktuelllen Fanes (3.0). Die sind 22,2x8mm und 27,4x8mm.

Hier nochmal der Link zum aktuellen Datenblatt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juni 2012)

Davon wurde aber noch keine ausgeliefert.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Nun ja, nicht ganz richtig.....der Freeride Verlosungs-Gewinner hat seit letztem Wochenende eins


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber kein E3 gewesen. 
Oder?


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juni 2012)

Ne, hat ein Steuerrohr gusset.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, gebe mich geschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (20. Juni 2012)

Selbst, wenn noch keines ausgeliefert wäre, wäre das Maß trotzdem 22,2x8. Steht zumindest so in meinem Beiblatt. Und zwar oben und unten


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2012)

Stimmt nicht! Schau einfach in das Geometrie-PDF der Fanes und Du wirst unten die Buchsen-Daten finden. Alternativ kannst Du auch den Jü fragen....Ich habe beides getan und komme auf 22,2x8 für die Aufnahme am Unterrohr und 27,4x8 für die Wippe.

Aber nur das 3.0er....die Vorversionen haben wohl alle 22,2x8 an beiden Aufnahmen.


----------



## Osti (21. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe beides getan und komme auf 22,2x8 für die Aufnahme am Unterrohr und 27,4x8 für die Wippe.




stand doch sogar irgendwo im Blog auf der Alutech-Seite, dass die Umlenkwippe breiter geworden ist bzw wird, damit alle Dämpfer problemlos passen. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass die Aussage Sinn macht


----------



## ollo (21. Juni 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> stand doch sogar irgendwo im Blog auf der Alutech-Seite, dass die Umlenkwippe breiter geworden ist bzw wird, damit alle Dämpfer problemlos passen. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass die Aussage Sinn macht




Stimmt auch, der Jü und Stefan haben sich in Willingen darüber unterhalten und 27,4 ist wohl das breiteste regulär zu kaufende Buchsenmaß ohne in den Bereich Sondermaße und Sonderpreise zu kommen


----------



## Chricky86 (22. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

beim Durchgucken der verschiedenen Aufbauten ist mir aufgefallen, dass hier fast alle ne Lyrik oder Totem verbaut haben. Bis jetzt habe ich meinen Aufbau mit ner Lyrik Coil geplant, durch die LieferverzÃ¶gerung bleibt aber natÃ¼rlich auch wieder mehr Zeit zum rumgrÃ¼beln ob ich nicht doch lieber ne Totem Coil nehmen soll. Von der Optik her macht das Teil wegen der fetten Rohre ja schon ziemlich was her. Meine Frage ist jetzt: lohnt sich das Mehrgewicht von fast nem halben Kilo? Bin jetzt eh nicht der leichteste (nackt 95kg) und denke nicht das ich auf jedes Gramm achten muss beim Aufbau, wenn der Unterschied aber nicht so groÃ ist muss man aber ja auch nicht unnÃ¶tig das Gewicht in die HÃ¶he treiben. Bringt die Totem also von der Performance nen groÃen Vorteil, sind die 20mm mehr Federweg als Reserve sehr hilfreich oder doch nicht so wichtig -und wie ist die Geometrie angenehmer, 160mm Lyrik oder 180mm Totem?!... Frage Ã¼ber Fragen aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Preislich lÃ¤ufts ja quasi auf das gleiche hinaus (beides jeweils so ~670,-â¬ inkl. extra harter Feder)...

Danke schonmal


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juni 2012)

Nimm ne Lyric RC2 DH Coil mit 170mm. Die hat ne sehr unauffällige Performance und ist mMn steif genug. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## slash-sash (22. Juni 2012)

Also, wenn du mal ein paar Seiten zurück blätterst, wirst du einige Einträge finden, in denen schön beschrieben ist, wie sich ein Fanes mit 180mm fährt. Warum sschreibe ich dir das?! Ganz einfach: du möchtest ein Fanes mit einer 160er Gabel bestücken, welches zweifelsohne funktioniert. Aber wer fährt denn heutzutage einen Aston Martin mit Käfer-Motor?!
170mm sollten es m.M. nach schon sein. Und wenn man dem Lord Helmchen mal zuhört, würde er eher die Marzocchi nehmen, bevor er eine ungetunte Lyrik fährt. Ich jedenfalls habe mir dann die einfachste Marzocchi geholt und bin mehr als zufrieden. Allerdings wiege ich mit Marschgepäck immer noch weniger, als du mit Mittagessen und Samensträngen ; schlappe 64kg nackt 
Fazit: Ich an deiner Stell würde dir raten, die Totem zu nehmen (vergiss aber nicht einen Steuersatz mit flacherem Winkel), wenn dir die Optik eben so wichtig ist (fette Standrohre ) oder vielleicht doch mal im Schaukasten der Marzocchis zu stöbern (machen auch nen fetten Eindruck im Fanes )
Meine Meinung!!!


----------



## ollo (22. Juni 2012)

ich würde die Totem nicht nehmen, weil sie zu schwer ist, die Lyrik deine 95 Kg locker wegschlürft und die 170 mm Lyrik zu 97% anstatt der 170mm dann 175mm Federweg Netto hat  ........ ich muß unbedingt mal eine MZ Probieren


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Juni 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ... Und wenn man dem Lord Helmchen mal zuhört, würde er eher die Marzocchi nehmen, bevor er eine ungetunte Lyrik fährt. ...


Der dunkle Lord würde aber immer eine Lyrik Coil RC2DH einer Zocchi vorziehen, weil er sie besser tunen kann. Von der Zugstufe der Zocchi hält er ja garnichts. 

Aber ob 160, 170 oder 180mm ist ja auch eine Geo Frage.

Hat denn jemand mal die tatsächlichen Lenkwinkel parat für unterschiedliche Gabellängen? Ich fand gerade die ersten Fanes sahen z.T. Sehr steil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. Juni 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Der dunkle Lord würde aber immer eine Lyrik Coil RC2DH einer Zocchi vorziehen, weil er sie besser tunen kann.


Logisch, ein Tuner bevorzugt immer Gabeln, die man tunen kann (oder muss) gegenüber Gabeln, die ungetunt einfach mal sehr gut gehen


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juni 2012)

Ich bevorzuge Gabeln, für die es mehr als einen anerkannten Service-Partner in D gibt. MZ und Fox zählen meiner Kenntnis nach nicht dazu.
Letztlich bleibt auch die Frage: Ist gut gut genug oder muss es besser sein? Sehr viele sehr gute Enduro-Fahrer nutzen die Lyrik und scheinen sie gut zu finden, schließlich haben sie sich die Bikes individuell aufgebaut. Mag sein, dass ein MZ 55 RC3 Ti Evo besser ist. Aber wer will das genau sagen? Letztlich entscheidet auch die Abstimmung/Einstellung. Eine MZ kann man sicher auch komplett falsch einstellen und eine Lyrik recht gut. Selbst einer Talas kann man mit Hilfe der Lowspeed-Druckstufe das Durchsacken abgewöhnen. Also alles mehr oder weniger eine Frage des Geschmacks, persönlicher Vorlieben, ebenso persönlicher Erfahrungen (mal solche und mal solche) und einer Menge Vorurteile.

Die Totem ist wohl eher für FR inkl. Shuttle-Uphill oder Seilbahn besser, da sehr schwer aber mords stabil. Die Lyrik ist für mich eine klassische Enduro-Gabel. Genau wir die MZ 55.


----------



## phlipsn (22. Juni 2012)

Also ich hatte vorher ne Lyrik und jetzt die Totem im Fanes. Ich fahre sehr viele Touren ( Schnitt ca. 40-60km und 1500Hm ) mit dem guten Stück und mich stört das Mehrgewicht überhauptnicht ( Gut, wenn ich Endurorennen fahren möchte ist es was andres ), ist halt auch ne Konditionssache..... Wenn ich mir solch ein Rad kaufe weiß ich doch im Vorfeld das ich nicht in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit den Berg hochkomme wie mit einem Marathonrad..... Und Bergab geht halt die Post ab!!!! Jeder hat vom Hersteller her seine Vorlieben, mir war es wichtig möglichst viel mit wenig Aufwand an der Gabel selber machen zu können und so bin ich bei Rockshox hängen geblieben und bis jetzt noch nicht entäuscht worden!!! Die Talas war der reinste graus, zweimal Talasnadel kurz hintereinander defekt, Undichtigkeit in der Kartusche..... und jedesmal einschicken und warten.... Ne danke nicht wieder!!!
Sobald man sich entschieden und seine Vorlieben/Weg mit dem Fanes gefunden hat gibts halt für diesen Bereich, für mich zumindest, nicht geileres mehr!!

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. Juni 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Logisch, ein Tuner bevorzugt immer Gabeln, die man tunen kann (oder muss) gegenüber Gabeln, die ungetunt einfach mal sehr gut gehen



Die Marzocchi muss du je nach Fahrergewicht und Einsatzgebiet auch tunen, wenn sie richtig gehen soll. Die Lyrik geht als Coil aus dem Karton heraus auch sehr gut.  

Aber aus der Lyrik ist offenbar mehr rauszuholen. Beim Ansprechverhalten hat aber offenbar die Zocchi die Nase vorn.

Für den Bastler und Optimierer ist die Lyrik besser, für den Plug-and-play Affictionado halt die Zocchi.


----------



## imun (22. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab meine SoloAir Totem zur Coil umgebaut und fahre damit auch große Touren und mich stört das Gewicht herzlich wenig. Möchte absolut keine andere Gabel in der Fanes haben.


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. Juni 2012)

Vergiss die extra harte. Wiege locker 15kg mehr als du und habe Ca. 25-28% sag mit der extra harten. Probier es erst mal mit der harten bevor du unnötig Geld ausgiebst. Btw bin ich sehr froh mit meinem vollzogenen Wechsel von Lyrik coil  zu totem coil. Ohne behaupten zu wollen dass die Lyrik ne schlechte Gabel ist, denn das ist sie definitiv nicht. Und mich berührt das mehrgewicht in keinster Weise. Mein bock ist eh übelst schwer. Und ist wie bereits an anderer Stelle erwähnt eher auf runter mit spass und auf irgendwie nach oben getrimmt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (23. Juni 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand mal die tatsächlichen Lenkwinkel parat für unterschiedliche Gabellängen? Ich fand gerade die ersten Fanes sahen z.T. Sehr steil aus.



falls mich meine geometrie kenntnisse nicht verlassen haben:
hier die unterschiedlichen LW und Radstände bei verschiedenen Einbaulängen.
Die mittlere Version geht dabei vom Datenblatt aus in Grösse M:


----------



## Osti (23. Juni 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/entwicklung-carbon-sitzstreben/

määh


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Juni 2012)

ojeh. Dann wirds ja mit dem All Mountain erst was im neue Jahr. Is scho schad. War Alternative 1 auf meiner Liste für ein neues Bike. Naja. Lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt bringen, als die Erstkäufer als Produkttester zu missbrauchen. Muss man wohl no a bisserl warten...


----------



## Chricky86 (23. Juni 2012)

Danke für die vielen, sehr hilfreichen Antworten. Bin in meiner Überlegung dadurch bestätigt worden und werde dann auch auf die Totem umsteigen. Das Mehrgewicht hält sich schon ziemlich in Grenzen und die Meinungen gehen ja zum Großteil auch schon recht deutlich in die Richtung das die Totem mit der Fanes besser harmoniert 
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass der Rahmen vielleicht doch schon Anfang August kommt damit ich dann ab Mitte August die Wälder unsicher machen kann...


----------



## flight78 (23. Juni 2012)

Gute wahl!

Innerhalb der letzten 3 Jahre bin ich ne lyrik solo air, lyrik rc2 dh coil + umgebaut auf u-turn und eben die totem coil rc2 dh gefahren. Einsatzgebiet: gemütlich bergauf und dann am liebsten in highspeed bergab, mit kleineren drops bis ca. 2meter.

Ich denke bis ca. 80kg wird das auf dauer für die lyrik auch kein problem sein, ich fand sie in der coil variante deutlich besser als in solo air. 
Da ich aber ohne ausrüstung über 100kg auf die waage bringe, war mir die lyrik irgendwie nicht geheuer um dauerhaft diesen belastungen standzuhalten. 
Nach dem umstieg auf die totem habe ich jedenfalls sofort die viel höhere steifigkeit bemerkt, und insgesamt ein viel satteres, sichereres und stimmigeres fahrgefühl gehabt. Das habe ich besonders in höherer geschwindigkeit bei verblockten, höheren stufen/absätzen bemerkt. Die lyrik ist halt mehr enduro als freeride.


----------



## der-gute (24. Juni 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Die lyrik ist halt mehr enduro als freeride.



ach...wie heisst die aktuell einzig lieferbare Fanes noch?

E N D U R O


----------



## Chricky86 (24. Juni 2012)

Hab direkt noch ne Frage hinterherzuschieben...
Als Dämpfer soll ein RS Vivid Coil verbaut werden. Hab mich nach Beratung im Fahrradladen für ne 550er Feder entschieden (bei 95kg nackt). Wurde heute aber verunsichert durch nen Kumpel der an seinem Giant Reign schon ne 500er Feder fährt (bei über 20kg weniger Fahrergewicht). Hat hier jemand mit vergleichbarem Gewicht n Coil-Dämpfer verbaut oder kann mir beim ausrechnen helfen (bin da leider völlig Ahnungslos O  )


----------



## Splash (24. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, dass Dein Kumpel da was hart unterwegs ist? Wobei die Federhärte sich durch Fahrergewicht, Hub und Federweg berechnen lässt, bzw man hier eine Ausgangsbasis bekommen kann: http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f


----------



## imun (24. Juni 2012)

Fahre bei 110 kg ne 550'er Feder und finde es eher grenzwertig ins zu harte. Ne 500'er wäre mir aber zu weich denk ich. Würde dir die 500'er empfehlen


----------



## Johnny Jape (24. Juni 2012)

Das kann ich bestätigen. 
Gleiches gewicht gleiche Federstärke.
Dämpfer roco tst 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (24. Juni 2012)

Wieder ein fettes Dankeschön für die hilfreichen und sehr schnellen Antworten. Dann kann ich wohl bald mal einiges an meiner Bestellung ändern... Andere Gabel, 500er Feder statt der 550er und mal gucken ob die neuen Saint Bremsen (ohne zu hohen Mehrpreis zum aktuellen/alten Modell) noch zu bekommen sind bis Mitte August... 

Werd mal weiter Downhill Worldcup gucken


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juni 2012)

Hatte bei ~89kg nackt eine 500er Feder verbaut und fand es recht "fluffig" ;-)


----------



## slash-sash (25. Juni 2012)

Sind das auch die Werte, die ihr im Internet ausgerechnet habt? Ich wiege nämlich nackt 64kg nd will mal mit einer 300er Feder anfangen. Wurde bei mir zumindest ausgerechnet. Kann ich mich daran halten oder ist die Tendenz eher nach oben oder eher nach unten?


----------



## Ohlsson (25. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

ich habe am WE meine M4 mit 203er Floatings an Lady Fanes geschraubt. Sieht schick aus. Hab für hinten auch brav den H-Adapter benutzt. Mein Problem ist, dass zwischen Spider und der Bremsaufnahme vom Rahmen <1mm Platz ist. Musste den Adapter auch schon bearbeiten, sonst hätte sich da hinten Nix gedreht. 
Jedenfalls, schleift der Spider teilweise leicht an der Bremsaufnahme und das gibt unschöne Schleifspuren, soll heißen aus Schwarz wird silber! Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß vielleicht sogar Abhilfe?


----------



## Osti (25. Juni 2012)

hatte ich mit den Hope Floatings auch, habe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen noch eine dicke U-Scheibe gelegt und dann passte das.


----------



## Ohlsson (25. Juni 2012)

Hmm, jo, einfach und naheliegend. 

Aber, und ich weiß die Frage kann nur von nem Bürostuhlakrobat kommen, tu ich da dem Hinterbau nen Gefallen wenn ich ihn 1-2mm weiter "aufbieg"?


----------



## bastelfreak (25. Juni 2012)

Du tust ihm damit garnichts, das Metall ist ja elastisch.


----------



## ollo (25. Juni 2012)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Hmm, jo, einfach und naheliegend.
> 
> Aber, und ich weiß die Frage kann nur von nem Bürostuhlakrobat kommen, tu ich da dem Hinterbau nen Gefallen wenn ich ihn 1-2mm weiter "aufbieg"?




um ihn dann mit dem fixen Achsmaß und der fixen Achslänge wieder zurück zu biegen wenn Du das LR einbaust !!! Nimm die Unterlegscheibe, nur so wirst Du zwischen Nabenende und Bremsaufnahme platz schaffen, ist nur die Frage ob Du dann mit dem Bremssattel weit genug nach innen kommst .......... brich Dir nicht den Hals auf deinem Bürostuhl


----------



## Ohlsson (25. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> um ihn dann mit dem fixen Achsmaß und der fixen Achslänge wieder zurück zu biegen wenn Du das LR einbaust...


 
Will mich ja nicht dümmer stellen als ich bin, aber wie meinst'n das? 
Mit ner Unterlegscheibe veränder ich doch das Maß von 135mm auf sagen wir 137? Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?



ollo schrieb:


> brich Dir nicht den Hals auf deinem Bürostuhl


 
...Hab mein NeckBrace an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (25. Juni 2012)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Will mich ja nicht dümmer stellen als ich bin, aber wie meinst'n das?
> Mit ner Unterlegscheibe veränder ich doch das Maß von 135mm auf sagen wir 137? Oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?
> 
> 
> ...




jup, mit der Unterlegscheibe bringst du ihn auf das breitere Maß, ohne Scheibe und nur mit Aufbiegen, bringst Du ihn ja mit der 135 mm Achse beim Einbau des LR wieder auf das Ursprungsmaß ........ wahrscheinlich nur ein Verständnisproblem zwischen uns beiden 

NeckBrace auf dem Bürostuhl........ Du scheinst in der Beschwerdeabteilung von xy zu Arbeiten


----------



## Ohlsson (25. Juni 2012)

Nicht Beschwerdeabteilung, dafür aber Vertrieb. Was die meiste Zeit auf das Gleiche hinauskommt. Da geht man lieber auf Nummer sicher!


----------



## Hoppes (26. Juni 2012)

Irgendjemand hier der sein Fanes in nächster Zeit bekommt und lieber ne weiße Fox Gabel haben will anstatt ner schwarzen? --> PN


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (28. Juni 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> hatte ich mit den Hope Floatings auch, habe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen noch eine dicke U-Scheibe gelegt und dann passte das.


 
die scheiben sind nicht "freigegeben" da sie nicht im orginal zustand vom rahmen halt nicht passen, mann kann nicht alles berücksichtigen bei einer konstruktion und wir gaben uns halt gegen diese hope bremsscheibe entschieden...aber mit einer U-scheibe funzt es


----------



## Osti (28. Juni 2012)

war auch kein Vorwurf, hatte ich bei anderen Rahmen auch schon, dass es mit Hope-Floatings verdammt eng war. Ich habe mittlerweile eh normale XT-Scheiben ohne Spider!


----------



## Piefke (28. Juni 2012)

Bei mir passt die Hope-Floating-Scheibe in 203 mm hinten rein - 12x 135 - zwar knapp, aber passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlsson (28. Juni 2012)

Mit der U-Scheibe gehts super. Hab jetzt etwa 1,5-2mm Luft (zuvor etwa 0,5). 

Welche Nabe ist das bei dir Piefke?


----------



## Piefke (28. Juni 2012)

Hope


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juni 2012)

Hope proII und Hope floating M4 183mm paßt bei mir auch.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (28. Juni 2012)

thema luftfracht für fanes enduro 3.0: fakt ist das es dass nicht mehr gibt, wir haben rahmen und rahmenbauteile per luftfracht bekommen. einge kunden fragen uns nun des öffteren ob dies für ihre bestellungen auch noch möglich ist, nein ist nicht möglich. ab ende juli haben wir wieder rahmen im lager ascheffel...diese müssen dann noch beschichtet werden so das wir mitte august ausliefern können.


----------



## VoikaZ (28. Juni 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bei mir passt die Hope-Floating-Scheibe in 203 mm hinten rein - 12x 135 - zwar knapp, aber passt.



Hab ich auch, ebenfalls mit ner PRO II Nabe, funktioniert


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (28. Juni 2012)

Haut bei mir ebenfalls ohne Probleme hin. 
Hope pro2 evo mit Hope Race x2 und Floating scheiben.


----------



## Ohlsson (28. Juni 2012)

Gut, oder eher nicht gut, dann habe ich eindeutig die falsche Nabe!


----------



## User85319 (28. Juni 2012)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand nen bos vipr im Fanes? 
Gibt's dazu schon Erfahrungen? Würde mich über ne kurze Stellungnahme freuen, bestenfalls im Vergleich zum dicken vivid Air (mit welchem ich jedoch grds seeeeehr zufrieden bin).
Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2012)

Der Ollo hat beide....wenn ich mich nicht irre, radelt der aber gerade am Gardasee rum....ich tippe mal mit Vivid 

Ich hatte verstanden, den Vipr nimmt er für Touren und den Vivid für alles darüber hinaus. Der Vipr soll jedoch bei der Arbeit klappern (die Shims).


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juni 2012)

> Der Vipr soll jedoch bei der Arbeit klappern (die Shims).



Shims im Öl machen immer Geräusche, sind unbedenklich und keine Zeichen von fehlender Qualität. Tftuned hatte mich mal nach einem RP23 Push tuning auch darauf hingewiesen, während der Fahrt kriegt man da auch nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (28. Juni 2012)

An die, die schon einen Sun Ringle Charger Pro ausgeliefert bekommen haben: Gibt es da irgendwelche Adapterstücke für die Achsmaße anbei?

Ich suche konkret von 135/12 auf 135/9 und von 110/20 auf 100/15. Hinten habe ich bei CRC gefunden, vorne gibt es, habe ich aber einzeln noch nicht gefunden. Any ideas?


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte bei einem Komplettbike der Achsstandard geändert werden und vor allem warum vom steiferen zum weicheren? Was ich sagen will, von den Komplettbike-Besitzern wird doch wohl kaum einer auf die Idee kommen, umzurüsten. Vielleicht stellst Du die Frage besser hier.


----------



## Bonvivant (29. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte den LRS auf ein anderes Rad bauen, auf die Fanes kommt was besonderes  Daher wollt ich wissen, ob bei der OEM-Version (von Alutech) wie bei der Aftermarket-Version auch die Adapterstücke beiliegen. (Unwahrscheinlich - gebe ich zu) Warum sollte ich das im Laufrad-Forum erfragen?

Die Frage wo ich die Achskits bekomme ist zweitrangig und die habe ich auch schon dort gestellt.


----------



## squirm (29. Juni 2012)

ich hab die laufräder aus dem kompettrad gerade nachgeliefert bekommen: keine weiteren adapter dabei. evtl. auf nachfrage?


----------



## Bonvivant (29. Juni 2012)

Danke  Ich trau mich bald nicht mehr bei Jü anzurufen Schon so oft mit ihm oder Patricia gesprochen...

Aber dann kann ich an dieser Stelle mal ein Lob fürs Team aussprechen: Mir wurde immer schnell geholfen. Dass die Hütte brennt hab ich zwar auch gemerkt, aber es sind auch bloß Menschen die da arbeiten. Und zwar welche die imho ihren Job gut machen


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ...während der Fahrt kriegt man da auch nicht mit....



Das stimmt so leider nicht! Solange es nicht gerade heftig berab geht, hört man das Klackern doch deutlich. Gerade wenn es auf Waldwegen oder Teer berauf geht kann das schon nerven.

Ollo sieht das so ähnlich, ich habe in Willingen mit ihm genau darüber gesprochen und mir auch das Klacken an seiner Fanes angehört.
Ich will ihm da jetzt aber nicht weiter vorgreifen, er wird bestimmt nochmal selber seinen Eindruck schildern.

Bei dem Vip´r entscheidet man sich bewußt für einen sehr sehr potenten Dämpfer mit einer Klasse Dämpfung, allerdings sollt man sich vorher überlegen ob man mit dem Klacken leben kann/will.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, braucht man bei der Fanes eigentlich ein Ersatz-Schaltauge oder ist das so stabil, dass es nicht verbiegt, sondern es vorher die Schaltung zerfetzt? Meine Fanes kommt mit SRAM, also steht das Schaltwerk eh etwas weiter raus.


----------



## Piefke (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab schon ein Schaltauge gerschrottet - zusammen mit einem X.7 medium Schaltwerk.


----------



## phlipsn (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

mal ne Frage an all die die eine Hammerschmidt haben. Muß ich auf der Antriebsseite unter der Lagerschale einen Distanzring montieren? Bin so nen bisschen nen Schussel;-),hab sie demontiert, Rahmen gepulvert und nach dem Zusammenbau des Bikes kann ich die HS nicht mehr schalten:-(.....
Also Spacer ja oder nein?

thx
Phlipsn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (1. Juli 2012)

Nö


----------



## phlipsn (1. Juli 2012)

Shit, dann hab ich wohl nen Problem!

dank Dir
Phlipsn


----------



## Bonvivant (2. Juli 2012)

Die Fanes E.3 hat ja 142/12 Ausfallenden. Also mehr als die 135/12 Maxle, so viel wie X12. Ist aber nicht X12?
Ich will meine Tune Kong umbauen...nehm ich dann trotzdem einfach das X12 Maß? (Ist der Nabe egal, wie die Achse geklemmt wird...oder?)


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Juli 2012)

142x12 ist genau das x12 Maß, der Nabe ist es egal.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juli 2012)

"DHL PAKET, Service Sperrgut  Status 20% " FRÄULEIN FANES IST UNTERWEGS ZU MIRRRRRR!!


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch. Ich hoffe auch jeden Tag, allerdings muss mein Rahmen noch gepulvert werden.

Mal 'ne andere Frage. Die Sun Rnglé Charger Pro sind ja tubeless-ready. Was brauche ich dann noch, um tubeless zu fahren? Dichtmittel, Ventil ist klar. Aber auch ein anderes Felgenband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (2. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> "DHL PAKET, Service Sperrgut  Status 20% " FRÄULEIN FANES IST UNTERWEGS ZU MIRRRRRR!!




glückwunsch 
wie lange wartest du schon?
und nicht vergessen ein bild zu posten wenn es ausgepackt ist 

grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juli 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> wie lange wartest du schon?
> und nicht vergessen ein bild zu posten wenn es ausgepackt ist
> 
> grüße


14.05. bestellt und im Juni (als es noch ging) Luftfrachtoption gebucht.
KW27 bestätigt worden und heute rausgegangen!! Was will man mehr?? Heute neuen Top-Job begonnen! Ich glaube ich sollte  noch Lotto spielen !!


----------



## valdus (2. Juli 2012)

glueck gehabt


----------



## Bonvivant (2. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 142x12 ist genau das x12 Maß, der Nabe ist es egal.


 Danke Hat der Rahmen denn dann wohl diese Einfädelhilfe? 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte  noch Lotto spielen !!


 Lass den andern noch was übrig


----------



## Hoppes (2. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 14.05. bestellt und im Juni (als es noch ging) Luftfrachtoption gebucht.
> KW27 bestätigt worden und heute rausgegangen!! Was will man mehr?? Heute neuen Top-Job begonnen! Ich glaube ich sollte  noch Lotto spielen !!



Sauber. Hab 2 Tage vor Dir geordert und mit Luftfracht auch KW27 bestätigt bekommen. Läßt mich hoffen...


----------



## imun (3. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß Jungs


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. Juli 2012)

Ja, ja, immer diese Jetsetter


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen, ist dein Rahmen gepulvert oder eloxiert?


----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2012)

Ich will Bilder sehen ... 

(und wünsche euch viel Spass)


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Saddamchen, ist dein Rahmen gepulvert oder eloxiert?


Salve,
mein Rahmen ist .... äh....hmmm keine Ahnung
Habe das Fanes Design 2 mit den zwei Custom RAL Farben ( welche sag ich nicht!!) Vermute, das dies eloxiert ist oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe das Fanes Design 2 mit den zwei Custom RAL Farben ( welche sag ich nicht!!) Vermute, das dies eloxiert ist oder???



Dürfte Pulver oder Flock sein ...


----------



## RumbleJungle (4. Juli 2012)

Ne, ist alles Pulver. Den Flock bestellt man extra.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2012)

Na da bin ich mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt


----------



## pisskopp (4. Juli 2012)

bla bla


----------



## slash-sash (5. Juli 2012)

Fährt jemand einen vivid air und kann mir ein bild davon machen?


----------



## slash-sash (5. Juli 2012)

...und welches Tune würdet ihr einem 64 kg-Fahrer empfehlen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2012)

L/M Tune. Bei M/M fährt man mit fast offener Zugstufe. Daher hat man am L/M mehr Reserven.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2012)

in meinem Album ist ein Bild. L/M oder M/M könnte auch noch gehen, muß man ausprobieren, umshimbar ist er ja.


----------



## slash-sash (5. Juli 2012)

Super. Besten Dank. Jürgen hat ebenfalls ML Tune vorgeschlagen.
Mußtest du was ändern an der Wippe, um ihn zu verbauen? Jü meinte nämlich, dass ich den AGB nur nach untern hin montieren könnte. Du hast es aber anders herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2012)

Nope nichts verändert, hatte aber auch ne Kollisionskontrolle mit abgelassener Luft gemacht, da ist massenhaft Platz (8mm bis Luftkammer). Probleme gabs mit dicken Kolbenstangen und Zugstufenradpositionen wie beim roco am Dämpferauge.


----------



## User85319 (5. Juli 2012)

Gibt's da jetzt irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile je nachdem wie man den Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2012)

Du kommst unterschiedlich gut an die Einstellrädchen. Druckstufe und Zugstufe sitzen an verschiedenen Enden des Dämpfers. ich würde ihn immer so einbauen, dass ich gut an die Druckstufe komme, so dass man sie bergauf etwas zumachen kann, sollte man das wirklich mal brauchen. An die Zugstufe gehe ich beim Kurbeln eh nicht ran.


----------



## ollo (6. Juli 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich jemand nen bos vipr im Fanes?
> Gibt's dazu schon Erfahrungen? Würde mich über ne kurze Stellungnahme freuen, bestenfalls im Vergleich zum dicken vivid Air (mit welchem ich jedoch grds seeeeehr zufrieden bin).
> Grüße




Moin,

so Gardasee ist vorbei und ich kann  wieder Mitreden ...... 

Der Vivid ist wie von RS beschrieben ein Luft DH Dämpfer, der abgesehen vom Gewicht sich auch mit 35% SAG zum Tourenfahren eignet. Unser Bikeguide der einen Tag die Fanes meiner Frau gefahren hat, war mehr als erstaunt das der Dämpfer bei dem SAG max 4mm gewippt hat (bei seinem Runden Tritt hat er aber auch gar kein Lebenszeichen von sich gegeben)  und dann im Gelände alles zu geben. Der Vivid ist im Grunde der Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, der gerade für die gut ist die 1. nicht so auf das Gewicht schauen, 2. ein Tuning der Zug- und Druckstufe über die Tunes wollen und 3. die gerne in den Park gehen und rumhüpfen, denn gerade da macht sich die zweigeteilte Zugstufe sehr sehr Positiv bemerkbar.

Der Vip R ist wie die Deville Gabel vom ersten Drück- und Parkplatztest etwas unwillig und zu Straff, wird dann aber auf dem Trail zur Sau, bei der Gabel wie auch beim Dämpfer bekommt man nie den Eindruck das sie am "Ende" wären egal wie Rumpelig es wird, das Fahrwerk folgt dem Untergrund und hält die Einschläge vom Fahrer fern mit guter Untergrund Rückmeldung (das bekommt der Vivid auch hin aber mit etwas weniger Feedback) . Der Vip ist vom Fahrgefühl "Straffer" und abgesehen vom Gewicht ein reiner Endurodämpfer. In der Ebene sehr ruhig und unauffällig, im groben Geläuf dann voll bei der Sache. Wer den Tremalzoweg (Weg 422) runter kennt wird mit dem Dämpfer seine Freude haben. Im Bikepark war ich mit dem Vip auch unterwegs und dort macht er bei den Freeride- und Endurostrecken noch locker mit.

Einziges Manko an diesem Dämpfer ist das Nervige klappern bei schnellen Schlägen im SAG-Bereich (über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren hofft man nur das einem keiner entgegenkommt und fragt ob was Kaputt ist....... Peinlich diese Nr. von BOS) Um es mal Geräuschtechnisch zu beschreiben......als wenn eine Zughülle dauernd gegen den Rahmen schlägt



.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2012)

Ollo, du wolltest mir doch mal den Monarch plus schicken 

Ich glaub ich kenn da wen dem da was zu einfallen könnte

Denk an deine Dame die ja leider nicht so dick ist wie du  und folglich mit der Werkszugstufe weniger gut zurecht kommt *duck und weg*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## User85319 (6. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (6. Juli 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ollo, du wolltest mir doch mal den Monarch plus schicken
> 
> Ich glaub ich kenn da wen dem da was zu einfallen könnte
> 
> ...



ha Du wieder ...... ich bin einfach noch zu klein für mein Gewicht  ....... der Monarch werkelt bereits in einer anderen Fanes


----------



## Banana Joe (7. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich mir gerade einen kaffee gezogen habe und die neue MB aufschlage hätt ich mir die braune suppe fast über den latz gekippt 

getestet wurden 8 enduros

und ratet mal der testsieg geht an ... ja das fanes 3.0


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2012)

Jepp, und das neue Design der Decals ist sehr gelungen. Ich finde allerdings blöd, dass die Fanes immer in FOX-Ausstattung antritt, obwohl die meisten hier Rock Shox als das passendste Fahrwerk erkoren haben. Aber die ganze Bike-Presse legt halt viel Wert auf Kashima-BlingBling. In der MB waren ja auch wieder eindeutige Hinweise.


----------



## imun (8. Juli 2012)

Gestern war ich im BikePark Lac Blanc. 12 Abfahrten mit insgesamt 30!km Länge. Das erste Mal das ich mit der Fanes im Park war. Mein Fazit: uneingeschränkt Empfehlenswert
Ich habe auch den Glücklichen Gewinner der FreerideFanes getroffen (die BlauSchwarze)


----------



## slash-sash (8. Juli 2012)

Mal ne kurze Dämpferfrage (mal wieder)
Warum könnte der Vivid Air besser im Fanes sein, als der Monarch Plus? Hätte die Möglichkeit auf einen der beiden Dämpfer zu gehen. Optisch passt der Monarch besser zum Fanes; finde ich.


----------



## Bonvivant (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte dank ollo die Möglichkeit die Fanes zwei Tage im Harz zu fahren. Da hat sich der Vivid sehr angenehm bemerkbar gemacht, weil ich den beginning stroke rebound (die ersten 25%) recht schnell gefahren bin und den ending stroke rebound langsamer (in zwei Tagen reichts grad für die ins-Sofa-fallen-einmal-wippen Einstellung). Das hat sich auf Wurzelteppichen mit Traktion angenehm bemerkbar gemacht, ohne bei Sprüngen zu kicken. Die Druckstufe ließ sich ausreichend fein einstellen um in Anliegern oder beim pushen den Dämpfer nicht versacken zu lassen (natürlich auch ein Qualitätsmerkmals des Hinterbaus) und trotzdem fein, grad an den Wendepunkten des Dämpferhubs zu arbeiten. Bergauf total unauffällig. Mir fehlt etwas Erfahrung um zu sagen, ob manches eher am Dämpfer und/oder der Hinterbauperformance lag. Waren sicher auch noch nicht die optimalen Einstellungen.

Die zwei Tage haben ausgereicht um mich für den Vivid in der Fanes zu entscheiden. Andere mit mehr Erfahrung können bestimmt genaueres berichten 

Ach: weil ich fahrfertige 65kg wiege, hab ich mir den L/M Tune geben lassen, die beginning stroke war am Anschlag...


----------



## User85319 (8. Juli 2012)

Dies deckt sich zu 100% mit meinen Erfahrungen. Die zweigeteilte Zugstufe is definitiv was feines


----------



## slash-sash (8. Juli 2012)

Cool. Ich tendiere auch zum Vivid Air. Und da ich naggisch auch 64kg wiege und mir Jü auch einen L/M Tune empfohlen hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es passen wird.
Ich hatte nur in dem wunderschönen rot/schwarzen Fanes einen Monarch entdeckt und ihn optisch für gefälliger empfunden. Und da er auch ein DualFlow System hat, dachte ich, ich frage mal hier, ob jemand mir beide mal vergleichen kann.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juli 2012)

hier gibts auch nen Vergleich, post 39.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543110&page=2


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2012)

Der Monarch Plus hat aber keine einstellbare zweistufige Zugstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (9. Juli 2012)

so wie es beim Vivid aussieht  wird er mit einer M Zugstufe und einer L Druckstufe geliefert..... zumindest das blaue was ich mit Surftigresa aufgebaut habe hatte diese Kombination. Ich weiß nicht ob die Aufkleber falsch waren oder sich die L Druckstufe so auf die Zugstufe auswirken (7 von 10 Klicks offen) , auf jeden Fall war sie schneller als an meinem M M Dämpfer 

Für 30% SAG brauchten wir ca. 10,5 Bar bei knapp 60Kg . Beim M M Tune brauche ich 15 Bar für 30% SAG und 105 Kg und Zugstufe voll auf


.


----------



## akastylez (9. Juli 2012)

Moin,

kurze Frage Leute, bei 187cm Körpergröße (ein Kumpel) - nen L oder nen XL bei der  neuen Fanes? Gefahren werden sollen damit Trails und technisches  Terrain. Ich würde ja eher zum L tendieren aber was sagt Ihr die in etwa die gleiche größe haben?

Ich danke Euch!


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2012)

Mit 190cm bin ich quasi an der XL-Untergrenze. Ich würde daher zum L raten.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Juli 2012)

L weil ja da auch zu XL noch ein Sprung in der Steuerrohrlänge ist. Komm mit der Größe gut klar bei 185cm und 50mm Vorbau.


----------



## akastylez (9. Juli 2012)

Ich danke Euch...Jo, hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht, im technischen Trail ist es besser ein handliches bike zu fahren, er will ja damit keine Downhillrennen fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (10. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> so wie es beim Vivid aussieht  wird er mit einer M Zugstufe und einer L Druckstufe geliefert..... zumindest das blaue was ich mit Surftigresa aufgebaut habe hatte diese Kombination. Ich weiß nicht ob die Aufkleber falsch waren oder sich die L Druckstufe so auf die Zugstufe auswirken (7 von 10 Klicks offen) , auf jeden Fall war sie schneller als an meinem M M Dämpfer
> 
> Für 30% SAG brauchten wir ca. 10,5 Bar bei knapp 60Kg . Beim M M Tune brauche ich 15 Bar für 30% SAG und 105 Kg und Zugstufe voll auf
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann nur sagen: Fährt sich auf jeden Fall saugeil  Auf meinen Hometrails sind gefühlt auf einmal alle Wurzelpassagen verschwunden....


----------



## ollo (10. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen: Fährt sich auf jeden Fall saugeil  Auf meinen Hometrails sind gefühlt auf einmal alle Wurzelpassagen verschwunden....




puh dann passt ja alles und wenn es dann erst mal etwas schlankere Reifen drauf hat  ...... nicht vergessen heute Abend verstärkt die Zähne zu putzen...... woran erkennt man den / die begeisterte Fanes Fahrer- in .... an den Fliegen auf den Zähnen


----------



## akastylez (10. Juli 2012)

Leute,

wasn bei Alutech los? Alle Bikes bekommen jetzt nicht mehr den Fox Dämpfer sondern den Monarc RC3 Plus.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Juli 2012)

Fox ist nicht in der Lage irgendwas zu liefern wie man so hört. Ist doch wurst, der Monarch RC3 plus ist beileibe nichts schlechtes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. Juli 2012)

Ja, sowas dachte ich mir schon. Aber gleich 500â¬ gÃ¼nstiger..das ist krass!


----------



## KungFuChicken (10. Juli 2012)

Langsam wird das ständige Ändern der Ausstattung bei den Komplettbikes ein bisschen nervig. Bei der V2 XT wurden jetzt auch die Bremsen geändert. 

Ich bin ja schon gespannt, in welcher Konfiguration das Bike dann schlussendlich bei mir ankommt...


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Juli 2012)

Die Alternative heißt ja nun mal "warten, bis alles lieferbar ist". Wäre das wirklich soviel besser?


----------



## KungFuChicken (10. Juli 2012)

Das habe ich nicht behauptet - ich hätte das Rad auch lieber früher als später 

Eine transparentere Kommunikation wäre aber wünschenswert. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.

Weißt du, dass die Formula, die ursprünglich vorgesehen war, nicht lieferbar ist oder ist das Spekulation?


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht behauptet - ich hÃ¤tte das Rad auch lieber frÃ¼her als spÃ¤ter
> 
> Eine transparentere Kommunikation wÃ¤re aber wÃ¼nschenswert. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.
> 
> WeiÃt du, dass die Formula, die ursprÃ¼nglich vorgesehen war, nicht lieferbar ist oder ist das Spekulation?


Salve,
an meinem 3.0 V2 ist jetzt auch die XO anstatt der One verbaut. JÃ¼rgen hat mir auf RÃ¼ckfrage(gestern) gesagt, das sie scheinbar in letzter Zeit hÃ¤ufiger Probleme mit der One bzw. Formula selbst hatten.  Ist fÃ¼r mich soweit in Ordnung. Das Problem bei der Geschichte ist meiner Meinung nach nicht, ob man lÃ¤nger warten muÃ oder nicht. Rein rechtlich denke ich, das es eigentlich eine Art "Vertragsbruch" ist, da einseitig Vertragsinhalte (Ausstattung) geÃ¤ndert wurden. Bin ja kein "Rechtsverdreher" aber kÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, das dies so ist. Das Heikle ist nÃ¤mlich, das der ONE-Satz im I-Net preislich ja deutlich hÃ¶her (ca. 150.-â¬) gehandelt wird und somit meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der X0 vergleichbar bzw. austauschbar ist.Korregiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege. Dem JÃ¼ raucht halt im Moment auch der SchÃ¤del und er handelt da wohl auch ein wenig aus dem Bauch heraus.Ist  halt ein Mann der Tat! Er sollte sich da aber besser aufstellen und aufpassen um Ãrger zu vermeiden. D.h. ganz einfach den Kunden rechtzeitig informieren. 
Hatte mit der XO am Wochenende tierische Probleme beim Bremsen. Die Teile stotterten so stark, das ich auf nassen Holzstufen absteigen muÃte, da kontrolliertes Bremsen nicht mehr mÃ¶glich war. Habe jetzt mal die Belege gewechselt und scheinbar passt es jetzt. Mal schauen wie ich mich mit JÃ einige (bzgl.der Belege). Ansonsten fÃ¼hlt sich die X0 eingentlich gut an. Ist sauber zu dosieren mit gutem Druckpunkt und ausreiched Bremsleistung (fÃ¼r Enduro, Freeride usw. ,bei Downhill weiÃ ich nicht ob Standfestigkeit auf Dauer reicht). Bin also letztendlich zufrieden da es fÃ¼r mich vielleicht sogar die besserer Bremse ist, da die Formula ja scheinbar sehr schnell  von dosierbar auf full stop gehen!
Ps: Die orginal Belege waren organisch und ich habe jetzt Sinter drauf. Die alten Belege hatten nur Abrieb in der Mitte. Sieht so aus, als wenn sie leicht gebogen sind und dadurch in der Mitte einen "Buckel" haben.

Ansonsten ist Die Fanes ne geile Schnitte!!!
Greets
Bernd


----------



## KungFuChicken (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info! Du hast die Probleme an der Sache meiner Meinung sehr nüchtern auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (11. Juli 2012)

Mich persönlich stören auch die täglich wechselnden (nicht wörtlich nehmen) Sondermodelle. Klar ist es super, dass die so günstig sind und trotzdem solide ausgestattet, 
aber als Bestandskunde wird man schnell verärgert und es kommt nicht sehr seriös rüber. Mich persönlich ärgert es schon, 
dass ich für meine Fanes nun mit einem anderen Fahrwerk und Lackierung rund 900 mehr ausgegeben habe, als das bei der X7-Variante war 
auch wenn sie es definitiv wert ist, aber das Verhältnis passt nicht.

Bitte nicht als Angriff ansehen, mir ist bewusst dass es bei Jü gerade drüber und drunter geht, aber an dem Punkt sollte man eben einsehen, 
dass die Kapazitäten ausgeschöpft sind und man nicht mehr in der Lage ist die Kunden zufriedenzustellen.
Meiner Meinung nach lieber ein paar Bikes weniger verkaufen und dafür zufriedene Kunden haben und das Expandieren etwas sachte anzugehen.


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das ich das bike auch genau so haben möchte wie zum zeitpunkt der bestellung "punkt", das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich dem jürgen irgendwas will. Sobald ich wieder in der heimat bin werde ich ihn mal dazu anrufen, da muss er leider durch auch wenn der schädel brummt.
Mit dem dämpfer war das auch so ne sache aber da meinte er das der fox auf jeden fall geliefert wird.

gruß aus alexandria


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juli 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Du hast die Probleme an der Sache meiner Meinung sehr nüchtern auf den Punkt gebracht.


Hatte zuerst auch einen dicken Hals. Aber letzten Endes habe ich ein gutes Gespräch mit Jürgen geführt (der sich ja echt immer Zeit nimmt!)und bin jetzt mit der Bremse eigentlich  zufrieden. Wie schon gesagt ein "sauberer" Prozess sieht anders aus und wenn jemand auf "blöd" macht hat der Jü wahrscheinlich wenig Spielraum und müsste die Bremse austauschen. Der "Wertunterschied" ist halt da. Was die bessere Bremse an der Fanes ist, ist natürlich ne andere Frage. 
Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden wie er damit umgeht. Ich will letztendlich ein Bike das funtioniert und Spaß macht. Stress habe ich schon genug auf Arbeit.  
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juli 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> gruß aus alexandria


Ägypten? Revoluzer oder was?


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Juli 2012)

Ne lieber nicht ich mags lebendig zu sein 

Der job verschlaegt mich hier hin. 

Solange er diejenigen fragt ob es ok ist sehe ich kein problem. 

Ich möchte die r1 aber definitiv dran haben. 

Jetzt gebe ich soviel geld aus und möchte das bike so haben wie ich will. 

Das ist auch ein stück weit kopfsache. 

Das beste ist er meldet sich einfach mal zu wort und klaert die sache.  

Sowas ist doch sonst fuer alle bezeiligten nervig.


----------



## ollo (11. Juli 2012)

Fox kann nicht Liefern und wenn sie es könnten, gibt es auch keine neuen RP23 mehr es wird ein Nachfolgemodell geben. Ich denke mal das der Jü bis zu einem bestimmten Bestellzeitpunkt noch RP 23 anbieten konnte und nun die Bestände aufgebraucht sind und Alternativen anbietet....... aber wer braucht schon Fox für ein sehr gut Funktionierendes Fahrwerk  

In Willingen hatten sich einige Testfahrer über die Formular beschwert, bis hin zu "ist ja Kreuzgefährlich", da würde es mich als Endverbraucher eher freuen das ein Hersteller darauf reagiert und mir den Kreuzgefährlichen Schrott nicht auch noch verkauft, bzw. an meine Gesundheit denkt. Wie sich das nun Preislich Niederschlägt  ?? Das da leider eine Avid als Alternative ran gekommen ist  wo doch Shimano so gut und Problemlos Bremst


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Juli 2012)

Also mir hat er den fox zugesagt auf anfrage. Darum gehe ich davon aus das er fuer die alten bestellungen einen fox zur seite gelegt hat.


----------



## slash-sash (11. Juli 2012)

Eines steht bei der ganzen Hin-und Her-Änderei fest: Seid froh, dass der Fox nicht gliefert wird. Ich finde ihn im Fanes grauenvoll. Denn er fühlt sich nach 120mm an; wenn nicht sogar noch weniger. Nicht umsonst fahren so viele mit dem RockShox-Fahrwerk.
Aber, ich gebe euch Recht, wenn pausenlos was geändert wird, nervt das schon ein wenig. Leider ist das bei schnell wachsenden Frirmen häufig der Fall.
Aber ich denke mal, es gibt auch einen positiven Aspekt an der Geschichte. Darauf zu reagieren, wenn etwas nicht "perfekt" ist, finde ich sehr positiv. Ich nehme mal das alte Specialized ENduro als Beispiel. Das hatte Anfangs einen 5th Element Dämpfer. Grauenvoll. Und wann wurde es geändert? Erst mit dem Modellwechsel. Hier ist es möglich früher zu reagieren, damit der Kunde für sein Geld etwas besseres bekommt. Oder habt ihr Lust den RP23 zu verhökern, um sich dann einen "richtigen" Dämpfer zu holen?
Ich würde dem Ganzen also etwas Positives abgewinnen. Probiert's mal klappt bestimmt


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn fox hier überall schlecht geredet wird ich war bisher immer zufrieden. Der aufpreis beim service spielt fuer mich keine rolle. 
Ich möchte das bike so haben wie ich möchte und nicht wie jemand meint das es besser ist. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich hab da jetzt nur mal krass formuliert. Ich sehe darin so eine art bevormundung denn ich möchte noch gern selbst entscheiden was an mein bike kommt.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du Ollos Beitrag nochmal lesen würdest, könntest Du sehen, dass es weder an Alutech liegt, noch dass Du große Hoffnung haben darfst, den RP23 zu bekommen. Den neuen Fox-Kram mit den ganzen Voreinstellungen, aber keiner individuellen Einstellbarkeit, will ich nicht haben und nenne solche Produkte bevormundend.

Am besten, Du probierst einfach mal verschiedene Dämpfer aus und bildest Dir danach eine Meinung, was gut zur Fanes passt. Ich war vorher auch Fox ergeben und bin jetzt mit dem Thema durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Juli 2012)

Man kÃ¶nnte es auch einfach mal ohne "Bevormundung" oder die "Angst Ã¼bervorteilt zu werden" sehen. Immerhin interpretiert man ja euch auch nicht. 

Man muÃ schon drauf reagieren kÃ¶nnen, als der JÃ¼ selbst mit einem Proto Probleme hatte, hat er es auch in der E0 Serie ausgebÃ¼gelt. 

Bei den Ãnderungen nicht immer von den Preisvergleichen in Internet shops augehen. Es gibt genÃ¼gend Hersteller, die dem Kunden im Aftermarket ein Hightech image verkaufen, obwohl sie bei den OEM AusrÃ¼stern kaum teurer sind. Dann kostet so ein GÃ¤belchen schon mal Ã¼ber 1000â¬.
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8725/foxprice.jpg


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Seid froh, dass der Fox nicht gliefert wird. Ich finde ihn im Fanes grauenvoll. Denn er fühlt sich nach 120mm an



Vielleicht ist Deiner einfach nur defekt. Bei den Testfahrten in Finale Ligure gab es keinen Dämper der besser funktioniert hat, zumal es auch der leichteste Dämpfer ist - und auch Jürgen hat das Ding hoch gelobt


----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Juli 2012)

Tatsache ist, dass man den Kunden über Änderungen der Ausstattung im Vorfeld zu informieren hat.

Wenn das Rad mit anderen Komponenten, als zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung angegeben, bei mir ankommt und ich nicht davon in Kenntnis gesetzt werde, dann würde ich auch ungehalten reagieren.

Über die Änderung des Dämpfer war ich auch froh, hat bei mir im Endeffekt den Ausschlag zur Bestellung gegeben. Ob ich die neue Bremse auch so gut finde, weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Das ist richtig! Das wÃ¤re ja sonst ein Vertragsbruch. Wundert mich aber das jetzt die Kiste mit der 180er Talas mit Kashima fÃ¼r 2999â¬ zu bekommen ist.


----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Juli 2012)

Dafür wurde der Rest der Ausstattung ein bisschen nach unten korrigiert, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Ich finde es übrigens auch schade, dass jetzt nicht die neuen Shimanobremsen verbaut werden.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Bremsen und Dämpfer halt...so schlecht ist die Ausstattung nun aber auch nicht, mit gescheiten Belägen funzt die Bremse ganz gut.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Arschlecken ist, jetzt kostet es wieder 3499 statt 2999...wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen!


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr eigentlich vom Jü eine geänderte Auftragsbestätigung bekommen oder beziehen sich Eure ganzen Vermutungen auf den Online-Shop? Ich habe während meiner Wartezeit einige, eigentlich simple Veränderungen an der Bestellung vorgenommen. Selbst Details, wie die Farbe der Decals, dass sie nur beigelegt werden sollen, die Farbe des Lenkers oder andere, meiner Meinung nach nicht so wichtiger Details wurden nach Änderung prompt in der Auftragsbestätigung geändert und mir eine aktuelle Version zugeschickt. Ich denke also kaum, dass der Jü eine Änderung stillschweigend vornimmt, selbst wenn sie im Interesse des Käufers wären. Dass sich die Zusammenstellung im Online-Shop ändert, spielt doch keine Rolle. Manchmal profitiert eben der frühe und manchmal der späte Käufer. Was sollen denn all die Fanes-Besitzer sagen, die noch kein Komplettbike kaufen, sondern den Rahmen ohne OEM-Preisvorteil selbst aufbauen mußten?
Bzgl. Vertragsbruchs würde ich erstmal die AGBs lesen. Wer heute ein Auto bestellt akzeptiert mit Unterschrift der Bestellung auch, dass bis zur Lieferung/Herstellung Bauteile vom Hersteller ausgetauscht werden können, sollten ihn gewisse Gründe dazu bewegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Alutech so eine Klausel hat, will damit nur sagen, dass der Austausch von Bauteilen Usus ist, wenn damit die Herstellung und Lieferung gewährleistet werden kann.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Schon klar...aber nicht wenn es sich um Komponenten handelt die sich grundlegend von den vorherigen Unterscheiden. Der Käufer eines Carrera GT Turbo würde sich auch wundern wenn sein Schmuckstück anstatt mit Brembo Keramikbremsanlage mit ner Porsche Serienbremsanalge kommt. Aber warten wir erstmal ab, sind ja alles Spekulationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Juli 2012)

Punkt 12 in der AGB wÃ¤re so eine Klausel.

akastylez, es gilt nur der Preis bei KaufbestÃ¤tigung. Siehe diverse Urteile zu falsch deklarierten Preisen in Onlineshops.
Selbst wenn da 1,99â¬ stehen wÃ¼rde mÃ¼Ãte er das so nicht verkaufen.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Das habe ich auch nie behauptet...ich finde nur den Preis von 3499â¬ zu hoch fÃ¼r ein Bike mit schlechterer Ausstattung als vorher...3300 wÃ¤ren OK dafÃ¼r...ich habe mir gestern Abend schon gedacht das es wohl ein Fehler sein wird.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich komm auf komplettbikes eh nicht klar und bin da nicht so geübt in Teilelistenvergleichen. Was heißt den schlechter, was ist da der Maßstab, verkaufspreise, sternchen in Magazinen?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2012)

Die Abänderung einzelner Komponenten zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung düfte auch durch die AGBs abgedeckt sein..."Änderungen vorbehalten".
Und ob eine Formula oder eine X0 Bremse teurer ist, kann der Kunde wohl kaum an den Aftermarketpreisen nachvollziehen und damit Folgen für den Preis eines Komplettbikes ableiten.


----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich bewusst den rechtlichen Aspekt außen vor gelassen und auch keine Wertung der verschiedenen Komponenten vorgenommen. 

Wenn allerdings, sowie bei Saddamchen, Teile getauscht werden und dies nicht kommuniziert wird, so kann ich dies sehrwohl kritisch anmerken.


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Juli 2012)

Es ist doch ganz einfach mit punkt 12 und seiner Auslegung.

Fall 1 : es wir nichts kommuniziert, also ändert sich nicht (wer nichts hört hat kein Problem)
Fall 2 : es wird ne änderung vorgenommen und kommuniziert.
Fall 3: es wird was geändert ohne kommuniziert worden zu sein->Problemlösung mit dem Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (11. Juli 2012)

Ich hab vorhin mit JÃ¼ telefoniert und poste es mal, bestimmt auch in seinem Sinne.
Das V2 F-XT Angebot war ein Versehen, kostet jetzt auch wieder 3500â¬. Zu gern hÃ¤tt ich sonst gewechselt 

An die Fox DÃ¤mpfer kommt er nicht mehr ran, Fox fÃ¤ngt schon mit den 2013er CTD an, den RP23 werden sie nicht mehr auflegen.
Die THE ONE hat Ã¶fter Probleme gemacht und er kommt nicht an ausreichend Nachschub. Nicht ganz sicher bin ich, ob er nicht gesagt hat, die Avid sei teuerer im OEM.
Die XT-Bremse ist im OEM teuer, quasi wie der StraÃenpreis. (Ich werde die Avid verkaufen und die XT drauf machen).
Die Avid wird schon das 2013er Modell mit den (sinnvollen) Ãnderungen sein. Bei CRC auf der Website fÃ¼r 450â¬, aber noch nicht lieferbar.

Ich hab halt gemerkt, dass ihm der Kopf rauscht. Es war trotzdem ein ruhiges und nettes Telefonat. Er hat gesagt, dass er sich das Ganze anders wÃ¼nscht, aber nicht mit Prio1 behandelt wird. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er eigentlich die Vertragsbindung an die beschriebene Ausstattung zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses hat. Zumal ich bis zu meinem Anruf nichts von Ãnderungen wusste. Die Austattung ist ja nach wie vor richtig gut. Wenn ich mitbekomme, wie menschlich es dort ablÃ¤uft, verzichte ich auch auf Stress deshalb. 

Trotz der imho naiven Fehler, stecken nÃ¤mlich bei Alutech alle richtig Kraft, MÃ¼he, und Leidenschaft rein


----------



## KungFuChicken (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für die sinnvolle Antwort!



Bonvivant schrieb:


> Trotz der imho naiven Fehler, stecken nämlich bei Alutech alle richtig Kraft, Mühe, und Leidenschaft rein



Das bezweifle ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bonvivant (11. Juli 2012)

Hmm, hab den Tab wohl zu lange offen gelassen, viele Posts dazwischen. Ich entziehe mich an dieser Stelle der Diskussion, denn für mich ist klar:

Besser oder schlechter ist relativ. Mit Jü hab ich alles geklärt. Ich lasse die Leute bei Alutech in Ruhe arbeiten. Und ich freue mich auf meine Fanes.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Was heiÃt den schlechter, was ist da der MaÃstab, verkaufspreise, sternchen in Magazinen?



Gewichte, Erfahrungswerte und Verkaufspreise  die Fanes ist eh schon nicht die Leichteste, da will ich Anbauteile haben die mÃ¶glichst leicht sind und gut funktionieren. Ich mache selber eigentlich nur Customaufbauten, von Stangenware halte ich nicht viel - auÃer bei der Fanes in der vorherigen Version, nur ein paar kleine Ãnderungen und es wÃ¤re perfekt gewesen. Aber jetzt mit den anderen Bremsen und dem anderen DÃ¤mpfer hat man schon wieder Mehrgewicht bei gleichem Preis, das ist bei mir ein KO Kriterium. FÃ¼r 2999â¬ wÃ¤re es allerdings ein Schnapper gewesen


----------



## User85319 (11. Juli 2012)

Die Preise im Shop sind ein sog. "Inseratio ad offerendum" und nicht bindend für den Anbietenden... Maßgebend ist der Preis im Kaufvertrag.


----------



## User85319 (11. Juli 2012)

Leute gibts... Dann lass es bleiben.

Könnt ihr net nen anderen thread zuspammen? Früher wars hier mal interessant


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Juli 2012)

@ hasadeur: ich habe den beitrag schon verstanden. mir persönlich ist es auch egal wenn der rp23 nachfolger verbaut wird. das sehe ich auch als legitim an einen nachfolger zu verbauen. aber eben nicht grundsätzlich was anderes.

ich habe vollstes verständniss für den umbruch bei alutech, nehme auch die wartezeit etc. in kauf. wenn teile nicht oder nichtmehr geliefert werden können auch gut. aber ohne info andere teile verbauen geht einfach nicht.damit will ich nicht sagen das es schon passiert ist. will hier nichts unterstellen!

Das hier der ton nun auf einmal so scharf wird finde ich echt mehr als schade, ich dachte hier könnte anders als in anderen foren auch mal kritik geäußert werden. ich schalte mich dann mal in den lesemodus ...


----------



## VerdammteAxt (11. Juli 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Das V2 F-XT Angebot war ein Versehen, kostet jetzt auch wieder 3500.



Und ich habe mir dir letzten Tage überlegt ob ich zuschlagen soll...


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2012)

Banane Joe, ich finde den Ton nicht so scharf. Meiner sollte es jedenfalls nicht sein. Es wird halt nur viel hier hochgeschaukelt. Warten steigert offensichtlich die pessimistische Fantasie. Das ist verständlich, geht aber manchmal in die falsche Richtung. Hier lesen schließlich auch viele Fanes-Interessenten mit und wenn die alles hier Geschriebene für bare Münze nehmen, bekommen Sie einen Eindruck von Alutech, der einfach nicht stimmt. Das wäre schlimm.

Hoffentlich haben wir alle hier mal Gelegenheit, gemeinsam auf ein klasse Bike anzustoßen, vielleicht sogar mit dem Jü


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

VerdammteAxt schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir dir letzten Tage überlegt ob ich zuschlagen soll...



Wäre zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (11. Juli 2012)

Wir treffen uns alle im Bikepark LacBlanc und haben Spaß. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Heute meine Fanes erhalten. Unfassbar geiles Teil (rein optisch). 

Zur Info da weiter vorne ein Diskussionspunkt: Bike ist komplett zusammengebaut. Nix anbauen oder kürzen etc. Me = Schwein gehabt 
Übermorgen gibts mal ne Testfahrt. Bin jetzt schon happy!
Außer die Vorderradbremse die schleift leider etwas...Formula The One


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Fein... Welche Version ist es denn geworden? Das mit dem Schleifen gibt sich nach der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

V2F-XT

Und btw. hab mich auch super oft aufgeregt wegen Terminverschiebungen und Änderungen. Aber am was ich an Alutech schätze: Der Jürgen hat immer den Eindruck gemacht wirklich alles im Kundeninteresse zu tun damit es mir am Ende paßt. Der Service war 1a. 
Und es hat sich gelohnt zu warten


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Na Glückwunsch! Dann haste auch noch die gute alte Ausstattung


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Ist das normal dass man die Talas nur von 180 auf 155mm abesenken kann?


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

180 auf 140...nur einstufig statt zweistufige wie bei der 160er Talas. Absenkung wirst du aber nie brauchen ;-)


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Brauchen oder nicht ist ja weniger die Frage... ;-)
Scheint also nicht normal zu sein.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich 140mm... Steht auf deiner Gabel Kashima oder ist die goldene Beschichtung heller als beim Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Sieht heller aus. Kashima steht nur auf dem Dämpfer


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Ok..Danke für die Info!


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Bedeutet?


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Fass mal über die Oberfläche des Dämpfers und dann über die Oberfläche der Standrohre der Gabel... Dann weisst du was ich meine.


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Woher kommts? Alte Version?
Die Decals sind doch normal auch gold oder?


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich schon.. Lad doch mal bitte ein Foto hoch. Ich befürchte es gibt zwei Versionen der Kashima..eine richtige und eine Sparversion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild. Sorry Licht war nicht so prickelnd...

Hab Jürgen eben mal angeschrieben. Mal abwarten was er dazu sagt. Von der Version sprech ich nicht mal. Mir geht es eigentlich erstmal darum eine funktionierenden Talas zu haben.


----------



## akastylez (11. Juli 2012)

Hmm.... Bei mir sind die Rohre viel dunkler und es steht Kashima oben drauf.


----------



## Hoppes (11. Juli 2012)

auf der homepage sind unterschiedliche.
Meine bei den neuen Fotos, bei dem freeride Testbike scheints die dunkle Version zu sein?!


----------



## Hoppes (12. Juli 2012)

Antwort Jü:



> Ja wir haben welche mit weißer schrift bestellt, das kashima ist immer unterschiedlichmal heller, mal dunkler, es steht auch nicht kashima drauf wie bei den aftermarketgabeln , das machen sie jetzt erst bei den 2013er gabeln auch bei den gabeln für die hersteller, es ist aber kashima!
> *



Und wegen dem absenken soll ich mich an Toxaholic wenden...
Argh. Warum wird sowas nicht getested!??


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Oh man, ich hoffe das die Sache bei dir schnell über die Bühne geht!


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juli 2012)

Wie hast Du denn die Absenkbarkeit gemessen? Ich würde die Gabel erstmal einfahren und dann weitersehen.


----------



## Michael140 (12. Juli 2012)

Und keine Sorge, toxaholic ist recht fix im bearbeiten von Reklamationen. Bei mir war die Gabel nach 36 Stunden wieder im Rad


----------



## Banana Joe (12. Juli 2012)

Lesemodus off...

So mein letzer Post, leider

Ich denke deine Gabel ist die hier 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&my=2012&p=36502&ref=filter  also eine Performance

die Kashima ist diese hier

http://www.foxracingshox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&my=2012&p=36501&ref=filter

Edit: @ Alex-F :Trotzdem wieder eine Änderung. Vielleicht keine gravierende aber mich stört es.


----------



## Alex-F (12. Juli 2012)

OEM und Atfermarket Kashima ist farblich leicht anders. Die Info gab es bei anderen Herstellern schon.


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Die Oberfläche scheint auch ne andere zu sein wenn ich mal meine und die eines Kollegen vergleiche. Er hat dann wohl auch ne OEM, die Oberfläche ist rauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (12. Juli 2012)

ach Leute, klar ist das die Kashima! Habe genau die gleiche und es ist die Kashima. Mit der Absenkung würde ich erstmal warten und einfahren. Habe die Absenkung 1mal bis jetzt benutzt und brauche diese nicht wirklich.... 
Wenn das Vorderrad hoch kommen sollte ist es eh sooo steil das man es nicht mehr treten kann. Das einzige sinnvolle ist die Veränderung der Geo, bei dem langen Anstieg hatte ich das Gefühl das es sich leichter tritt, aber man ist dann schon sehr Frontlastig und es ist ein wenig unangenehm sich sooo stark beim Lenker abstützen zu müssen. Hätte ich mal die zochi genommen...


----------



## Spacetime (12. Juli 2012)

ich denke das Bild von Toxoholics ist die 2013er, die 2012 hat nicht den Schriftzug Kashima am oberen Rohr soweit ich das überblicke.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Juli 2012)

Die Talas brauch ihre zeit bis die mit der Fit kartusche richtig läuft, wie man so liest.  Was ich unabhängig vonner funzenden talas feststelle , manchmal macht ne  änderung an der Sattelstütze und Vorbau an Schlüsselstellen schon einiges aus


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ich denke das Bild von Toxoholics ist die 2013er, die 2012 hat nicht den Schriftzug Kashima am oberen Rohr soweit ich das überblicke.



Meine 2012er hat den Schriftzug.


----------



## JpunktF (12. Juli 2012)

Servus ihr Kashimisten ;-)

Es gibt nur ein Kashima, also kein aftermarket - oder OEM-Kashima, aber der Farbton einer 2011er-Kashima ist heller als der einer 2012er, und auch heller als der am Dämpfer - was aber nix mit der Funktion zu tun hat. 
Unterschied gibt`s nur in den Dichtungen, da sind ab 2012 die SKF drin, die man aber problemlos beim irgendwann mal fälligen Service nachrüsten kann.

Hört jetzt also auf zu weinen ;-)

Und zur Absenkung - kommt immer drauf an, wo und wie man das Bike fährt, wenn man mal 1500hm am Stück selber hochtritt, dann ist`s hochangenehm wenn man vorne runter kommt, wobei man einen 300hm-Anstieg auch gut ohne Absenkung hochfährt - und wenn man vorne eh nix kleineres als 26Zähne hat, dann muss man eh schieben bevor man absenkt ;-)


----------



## Alex-F (12. Juli 2012)

Toxo sagt was anderes: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9351463&highlight=kashima#post9351463


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Also zwei Versionen...naja..zumindest muss man bei Alutech keinen "Kashimaaufpreis" bezahlen.


----------



## tobsinger (12. Juli 2012)

kashima hin oder her: ich bezweifel dass hier jemand den unterschied merkt und wenn das ansprechverhalten so wichtig ist warum dann keine float (oder gar stahlfeder)?

man kann auch locker 1500hm am stück ohne absenkung hochkurbeln. 



> Und zur Absenkung - kommt immer drauf an, wo und wie man das Bike fährt, wenn man mal 1500hm am Stück selber hochtritt, dann ist`s hochangenehm



angenehm ist, sich in die hängematte zu legen und 0hm zu kurbeln.


----------



## Nasum (12. Juli 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> angenehm ist, sich in die hängematte zu legen und 0hm zu kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn man`s kann, dann könnte man auch mit Boxxer 2000hm locker hochfahren - aber ich kann`s nicht ;-) Zumindest nicht locker ;-)


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Damit gleitet es auch im Bett besser


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juli 2012)

Kann man da auch andere Gabeln mit nachrüsten?


----------



## mogli.ch (12. Juli 2012)

Vor 2 Monaten hatte die gleiche Frage bezüglich Kashima dem Jü auch schon gestellt!
Der hat sie dann weiter an den Fox Chef Europa weitergeleitet, hier dessen Antwort:


> Sticker gibt es im OEM Bereich bei Kashima-Gabeln wahlweise B/W (schwarz-weiß) oder gold.
> Hier wurde b/w gewählt.
> Kashima Standrohre haben verschiedene Farben in den einzelnen Modelljahren (Kashima bei Fox ab MY2011). Technisch gesehen ist kein Unterschied in der Oberfläche zu erkennen, aber der Kundenwunsch waren klar dunklere Beschichtungen. Deshalb haben wir die letzten Monate auch daran gearbeitet, neben den dunkleren Kashima-Tönen zusätzliche Logos aufzubringen. Diese werden als Running-Change neben dem Aftermarket jetzt auch zukünftig im OEM-Bereich eingesetzt werden.
> Bei den Dämpfern, die ja erst ab MY2012 mit Kashima verfügbar sind, war das gleich Teil der Agenda.
> Ein weiteren Grund für unterschiedliche Farbtöne bei Kashima liegt auch in den unterschiedlichen Aluminium-Legierungen der Standrohre, Dämpfer-Bodies und Dämpfer-Sleeves.


Alles klar?


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Wenns die Dinger in der XXL - Version gibt kannst die bestimmt über die Standrohre ziehen. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich merke keinen Unterschied von Ansprechverhalten her zwischen meiner nonKashima/Kasima - der Wechsel auf ein dünneres Öl bringt viel mehr.


----------



## grosser (12. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wenns die Dinger in der XXL - Version gibt kannst die bestimmt über die Standrohre ziehen.
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich merke keinen Unterschied von Ansprechverhalten her zwischen meiner nonKashima/Kasima - der Wechsel auf ein dünneres Öl bringt viel mehr.



Noch besser ist Motoröl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wenns die Dinger in der XXL - Version gibt kannst die bestimmt über die Standrohre ziehen.
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich merke keinen Unterschied von Ansprechverhalten her zwischen meiner nonKashima/Kasima - der Wechsel auf ein dünneres Öl bringt viel mehr.


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Noch besser ist Motoröl!



Jupp...ich nehme immer 5W30


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


>



So siehts aus


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juli 2012)

Zu dünn heist auch, dass es recht schnell wieder aus den Buchsen nach unten läuft... also... ned nur plappere


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2012)

Nicht zu dünn...nur dünner!


----------



## grosser (13. Juli 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Zu dünn heist auch, dass es recht schnell wieder aus den Buchsen nach unten läuft... also... ned nur plappere



Na und!
Überleg mal Motoröl=Schmieröl und Gabelöl=Hydrauliköl.
Ob synthetisches Motoröl oder mineralisches ist egal und die Viskosität spielt auch keine Rolle, egal ob Sommer oder Winter. Meine 36 Talas funzt wie die Sau. Geht halt nur bei einer Fit-Gabel.


----------



## Hoppes (14. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand so etwas wie Werkseinstellungen für den RP23 in der fanes geben?
Waren 10bar drin, jetzt 15, rauscht leicht/fast durch.
Wieviel Druck verträgt das Teil? 
Hab leider nix hier finden können und bin vorher Stahlfeder gefahren. 
Bin grad etwas am verzweifeln.


----------



## Piefke (14. Juli 2012)

Zum Dämpfer kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich fahre (zum Glück) einen Roco coil.
Zur Bremse: fahr die erst mal richtig ein, dann sollte die auch beißen.


----------



## imun (14. Juli 2012)

Verkauf den RP 23 und hol dir Coil


----------



## Hoppes (14. Juli 2012)

Oh das ist ne gute Idee! Danke für den Tipp! 

^^

...wenn mit jemand ein paar Richtwerte als Start geben könnte wäre super!
Taste mich dann langsam ran bzw an meine Streckenbedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. Juli 2012)

Wie viel SAG haste denn bei 15bar? Fahrt die Bremse erstmal ein  dann beißt die auch.


----------



## Hoppes (14. Juli 2012)

Laut dieser Tabelle ca. 30% sag
Denke ich jedenfalls.


----------



## akastylez (14. Juli 2012)

Versuchs mal mit 20% - 25%. Maximaldruck von som Ding sind glaube ich um die 22 Bar meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, hast also noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Hoppes (14. Juli 2012)

Hatte eben geguckt. Waren ca 13 bar drin. 
Hab jetzt mal 16,5 rein. 
Wenn jemand Vergleichswerte hat wäre super. Gibt irgendwie Sicherheit


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (14. Juli 2012)

In Willingen hatten sich einige Testfahrer über die Formular beschwert, bis hin zu "ist ja Kreuzgefährlich", da würde es mich als Endverbraucher eher freuen das ein Hersteller darauf reagiert und mir den Kreuzgefährlichen Schrott nicht auch noch verkauft, bzw. an meine Gesundheit denkt. Wie sich das nun Preislich Niederschlägt  ?? Das da leider eine Avid als Alternative ran gekommen ist  wo doch Shimano so gut und Problemlos Bremst [/quote]

tja mein lieber ollo...leider macht shimano sehr schlechte preise...somit kommen wir zur zeit nicht an Avid vorbei...Hayes geht leider auch garnicht und magura , hope ...und co passen auch presilich nicht rein
daJÜ

P.S. haben fast alle  enduro pinions fertig geschweißt und ich bin wieder fleisig mit komplettbikes aufbauen beschäftigt...so wie letztes wochenende...schön viele schwarze eloxal rahmen und das erste bike in small geht nach österreich ;-)) da ist ja leider auch einer der schon sehr lange tapfer gewartet hat. alles wird gut.


----------



## Jocki (14. Juli 2012)

Heißt das, dass Du die Piniongetriebe auch schon zum einbauen da hast?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2012)

Nö, hat er noch nicht, sollen aber pünktlich kommen und dann ist alles bereit.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Juli 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Hatte eben geguckt. Waren ca 13 bar drin.
> Hab jetzt mal 16,5 rein.
> Wenn jemand Vergleichswerte hat wäre super. Gibt irgendwie Sicherheit



Sag mußte auch ohne Propedal und so einstellen, sonst kommste zu schnell auf nen Sag der passen könnte aber in der Bewegung zu weich ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juli 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> tja mein lieber ollo...leider macht shimano sehr schlechte preise...somit kommen wir zur zeit nicht an Avid vorbei...Hayes geht leider auch garnicht und magura , hope ...und co passen auch presilich nicht rein
> daJÜ
> 
> P.S. haben fast alle  enduro pinions fertig geschweißt und ich bin wieder fleisig mit komplettbikes aufbauen beschäftigt...so wie letztes wochenende...schön viele schwarze eloxal rahmen und das erste bike in small geht nach österreich ;-)) da ist ja leider auch einer der schon sehr lange tapfer gewartet hat. alles wird gut.


Sag mal wolltest du nicht in den Dolo's Urlaub machen? 
Wenn dich der Schlag trifft ist keinem geholfen!!!


----------



## Hoppes (14. Juli 2012)

Hab mir mal damit geholfen: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Bikes/FR112_Alutech.pdf
Komme dann per Dreisatz auf ca. 15bar. Fühlt sich ganz solide an mit den Zugstufe etc. 
Morgen, spätestens übermorgen mal im Gelände testen.
Vielleicht hilfts ja noch dem ein oder anderen! Auch bezüglich Gabel


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> In Willingen hatten sich einige Testfahrer über die Formular beschwert, bis hin zu "ist ja Kreuzgefährlich", da würde es mich als Endverbraucher eher freuen das ein Hersteller darauf reagiert und mir den Kreuzgefährlichen Schrott nicht auch noch verkauft, bzw. an meine Gesundheit denkt. Wie sich das nun Preislich Niederschlägt  ?? Das da leider eine Avid als Alternative ran gekommen ist  wo doch Shimano so gut und Problemlos Bremst


 
tja mein lieber ollo...leider macht shimano sehr schlechte preise...somit kommen wir zur zeit nicht an Avid vorbei...Hayes geht leider auch garnicht und magura , hope ...und co passen auch presilich nicht rein
daJÜ

.......[/QUOTE]

Geldgeile Japaner halt  ....... ist es halt Avid, zumindest besser als Formula ..... ist aber auch ein Kreuz, will man etwas vernünftiges ans Bike bauen, wird es entweder teurer und der Käufer ist beleidigt oder die Marge schmilzt dahin und der Verkäufer schmollt  ...... wobei die SLX 179 für das paar (XT 239)  und die X.7 Elixir 239 für das paar, preislich im Netz ganz angenehm aussehen. Aber der OEM Preis entscheidet ja


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Hab mir mal damit geholfen: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Bikes/FR112_Alutech.pdf
> Komme dann per Dreisatz auf ca. 15bar. Fühlt sich ganz solide an mit den Zugstufe etc.
> Morgen, spätestens übermorgen mal im Gelände testen.
> Vielleicht hilfts ja noch dem ein oder anderen! Auch bezüglich Gabel



steht nirgends was von max. pressure ?? das wundert mich bei den Amis  aber 25 Bar sollte der Dämpfer ab können müßen. Meinen DHX mußte ich auch mit 17-18 Bar vollpumpen um einen anständigen SAG hin zu bekommen. Den BOS VIP`r fahre ich auch mit 15-16  Bar (er kann fast das doppelte als Max Druck vertragen)  

Habe es hier gefunden max. 300 PSI 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...float_rp23.htm#FLOAT_Fork_Air_Spring_Settings


----------



## slash-sash (14. Juli 2012)

Ich meine, bei meinem hat es ganz klein irgendwo drauf gestanden, wieviel der Dämpfer max. haben darf.
Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle auch den anderen glauben und auf einen anderen Dämpfer wechseln. Der RP23 ist mit Sicherheit kein schlechter Dämpfer. Aber ebennicht in der Fanes.


----------



## Osti (14. Juli 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Der RP23 ist mit Sicherheit kein schlechter Dämpfer. Aber ebennicht in der Fanes.



so'n Quark, der funktioniert in der Fanes out of the box schon sehr sehr gut. Als touren-orientierter Enduro-Dämpfer ist der top und ich war auch schon 2-3 Tage damit im Park in Laax. Ich finde zum Bsp den RP23 besser als den Monarch+. Wenn man jedoch den Schwerpunkt eindeutig auf bergab legt, dann gibt es für diesen Einsatzzweck sicherlich bessere Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ... wobei die SLX 179 für das paar (XT 239)  und die X.7 Elixir 239 für das paar, preislich im Netz ganz angenehm aussehen. Aber der OEM Preis entscheidet ja ...



Wobei ich mir die Diskrepanz in den Preisen bei JÜ und anderen "GROßEN" echt nicht erklären kann. Die XT Bremse kann schon seit langer Zeit jeder für 150 das Set ganz legitim bei einem großen Versender kaufen. Bei dem Preis sollte doch auch Alutech hinkommen wenn sie zu ähnlichen Konditionen kaufen... WENN!

Da stellt sich die Frage ab welcher Menge die für einen solchen Endpreis benötigten Einkaufspreise zustande kommen...

Alle neuen Shimano Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach im Moment eine Klasse für sich. Ergonomie, Bremskraft, Verarbeitung und Optik...


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2012)

Dann rechne doch mal die Differenz zwischen Rahmenpreis und dem der Komplettbikes aus, dann weiÃt Du, wieviel fÃ¼r die ganzen Teile Ã¼brig bleibt. ZusammenklÃ¶ppeln muss der JÃ¼ und seine Helfer das ganze Geraffel auch noch. Glaubst Du, da sind 155â¬ nur fÃ¼r Bremsen ohne Scheiben drin? Mit XT-Scheiben bist Du Ã¼brigens locker bei 230â¬.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juli 2012)

@Tunamen: die Online Shops kaufen das Shimano Zeug bulkmäßig kistenweise, da kommen solche Preise raus. Ist was anderes, als wenn man beim Vertrieb einkaufen muß.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann rechne doch mal die Differenz zwischen Rahmenpreis und dem der Komplettbikes aus, dann weiÃt Du, wieviel fÃ¼r die ganzen Teile Ã¼brig bleibt. ZusammenklÃ¶ppeln muss der JÃ¼ und seine Helfer das ganze Geraffel auch noch. Glaubst Du, da sind 155â¬ nur fÃ¼r Bremsen ohne Scheiben drin? Mit XT-Scheiben bist Du Ã¼brigens locker bei 230â¬.



80â¬ fÃ¼r 2 XT Scheiben? Wenn du das nÃ¤chste mal Parts kaufst sag kurz Bescheid, deine Preise scheinen nicht die besten zu sein. Helfe immer gerne...

Zudem hast du nur die HÃ¤lfte meines Post wirklich gelesen oder verstanden. Die 150â¬ sind schon der Verkaufspreis, ich hatte damit in den Raum gestellt das der EK somit bei dem EinkÃ¤ufer nochmals deutlich drunter liegen muÃ und somit auch Alutech damit hinkommen sollte.

Desweiteren willst du doch nicht wirklich den VK eines Fanes Rahmens in die Rechnung 1:1 einbeziehen. Wenn Fox ein 36 als OEM Ware mit 50% Rabatt verkauft, lÃ¤uft das bei einem Rahmen nicht anders, der wird in der Gesamtrechung auch mit deutlichen AbschlÃ¤gen einbezogen.

Wobei die Diskussion vollkommen in die falsche Richtung geht, ich wollte garnicht an dem zweifeln was JÃ macht, der hat wohl mehr Ahnung davon als wir alle zusammen. Ich wollte nur verstehen warum eine so gÃ¼nstige Bremse doch zu teuer sein kann, spar dir daher jede weitere Diskussion mit mir Ã¼ber das Thema. Sie wird ab jetzt wenn sehr einseitig.

@ san andreas
Warum kann Alutech dann nicht auch die BULK Ware kaufen. Ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage da ich die ZusammenhÃ¤nge wirklich nicht kenne.

Irgendwie ist es auch etwas verdrehte Welt, eine der gÃ¼nstigsten Bremsen fÃ¼r den Endverbraucher ist zu teuer fÃ¼r einen OEM.


----------



## Michael140 (15. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ja auch fÃ¼r die shimanos, aber bei 150â¬ macht der HÃ¤ndler nicht mehr sehr viel Gewinn. Der EK dÃ¼rfte nur wenig darunter liegen. Shimano ist auch fÃ¼r HÃ¤ndler recht teuer.


----------



## tommybgoode (15. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn an der Formula so schlecht?


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Formula so schlecht?



sie hatte wohl bei schlecht Wetter, kleinere Aussetzer, ob das nun wirklich am schlechten Wetter oder an der Anforderung der Fahrer lag ?? ...... nebenbei, Schlechtwetter hieß in Willingen Schlamm, Regen, Modder usw. war also schon heftig und die Räder kaum wieder zu erkennen, aber irgendetwas hat ja auch den jü dazu gebracht die Formula nicht weiter zu Forcieren. 


@[email protected]

Stückzahl, Stückzahl, Stückzahl ....bei 5000 Rädern pro Jahr würde sich das bestimmt für Alutech rechnen, das Zeug Palettenweise zu kaufen bzw. kommt dann der Bereich wo für den Radhersteller das Gras Grüner, das Licht am ende des Tunnels Heller wird und die Parts Hersteller auch schon mal den roten Teppich vorher fegen ...... kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern mit den Stückzahlen, bei den Testergebnissen


----------



## Spacetime (15. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe auch viel schlechtes vorab über die formula gelesen und wollte sie direkt tauschen.... Habe sie aber lieben gelernt. Ein echter rettungsanker bei egal welchen Bedingungen.

P.S. Das einfahren hat ewig gedauert


----------



## akastylez (15. Juli 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen... Die The One beißt brutal zu und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Juli 2012)

Fahre zur Zeit mehrere Bremsen - an der Fanes eine Code und den anderen Raedern Avid CR und R, sowie Formula RX und The One. Die The One ist m.M. nach mit Abstand die beste Bremse der o.g.- Sie wird viel im Schlamm und Regen bewegt und die Funktion ist bisher immer top! 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> In Willingen hatten sich einige Testfahrer über die Formular beschwert, bis hin zu "ist ja Kreuzgefährlich", da würde es mich als Endverbraucher eher freuen das ein Hersteller darauf reagiert und mir den *Kreuzgefährlichen Schrott *nicht auch noch verkauft, bzw. an meine Gesundheit denkt.


 
Was ist dann mit den "kreuzgefährlichen" ausgelieferten Formulas? Werden diese bei Beanstandung zurückgenommen.


----------



## tommybgoode (17. Juli 2012)

Zur "The One":

Da bin ich ja dann mal beruhigt, dass es auch zufriedene Leute gibt. Meine ist ja erst zwei Touren alt und mein Eindruck war eigentlich gut. Habe meine Fanes gerade seit dem WE. Am Ende der zweiten Tour hat sie allerdings angefangen vorne doofe Geräusche zu machen. Ein Schleifen, wie wenn die Scheibe einen Achter hätte. Muss ich mal in Ruhe schauen...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## ollo (17. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit den "kreuzgefährlichen" ausgelieferten Formulas? Werden diese bei Beanstandung zurückgenommen.




um das mal ein wenig zu relativieren und bevor es mit "alle gegen Formula" los geht..... 

Es waren 4 Fahrer die mit der Leistung nicht so zufrieden waren und einer davon bezeichnete sie als kreuzgefährlich, was auch immer das für denjenigen zu bedeuten hatte , vielleicht auch nur ein überaus unglücklicher Umstand mit widrigen Verkettungen. Wenn eine Sache nicht funktioniert gibt es die bekannte Mängelhaftung, Gewährleistung, Garantie usw.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2012)

Ich denke auch das man das jetzt mal relativieren muss... Die The One ist mit Sicherheit doch keine schlechte Bremse.

Für mich neben den Shimano XTR sogar die beste. Ich denke man kann von jedem Fahrer so viel Sachverstand verlangen das man in eine The One eben nicht "reigrätschen" darf/sollte wie in eine Magura louise oder ähnliches. Dafür fallen einem nach 1000Hm auch nicht die Griffel vom Bremsen ab.

Wenn man diese "Umstellung" kreuzgefährlich nennt, halte ich das für etwas verfrüht.


----------



## akastylez (17. Juli 2012)

Warscheinlich meint er mit Kreuzgefährlich, dass es gefährlich fürs Kreuz ist wenn man nach zu festem reissen am Bremsheben einem Abfulg über den Lenker macht  schon gesehen http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v2-F-XO-Gr-M-Testbike-MTB-Magazin-08-12 ?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Warscheinlich meint er mit Kreuzgefährlich, dass es gefährlich fürs Kreuz ist wenn man nach zu festem reissen am Bremsheben einem Abfulg über den Lenker macht  schon gesehen http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v2-F-XO-Gr-M-Testbike-MTB-Magazin-08-12 ?


Hä??? Das verstehe wer mag? Ist ja wieder mit der Formula??? 
Die spinnen die Alutechler!!!

Edit: Spinne wohl selber! Habe das "Testbike" im schwarzen Bereich überlesen!!!


----------



## ollo (17. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ......... "Testbike" im schwarzen Bereich überlesen!!!




oh ha Alutech hat einen Darkroom für Testräder 

   ........ pfui


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Juli 2012)

So ich schalte meinen lesemodus mal wieder off. Mein chi ist wieder in der mitte 

So wie es aussieht komme ich doch zu meinem wunschbike 

Falls ich mein bike nicht mit dem RP23 bekomme, würde evtl. jemand tauschen wollen?

Kann mir jemand die Daten vom verbauten RP23 nennen? Evtl. bekomm ich den Dämpfer ja auch anderswo.


----------



## p-p (18. Juli 2012)

So, gerade kam die Mail, dass das radel nächste Woche verschickt werden kann. hatte Mitte April bestellt  bin nur glücklich gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2012)

Meins geht schon heute raus - bin schon ganz aufgeregt....


----------



## Chricky86 (18. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr kompletträder bestellt oder gehen inzwischen auch schon Rahmen raus? ...hab auch Mitte April bestellt, allerdings einzelnen Rahmen in xl mit fanes Design # 2


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2012)

Komplettbike inkl. Eiltransfer per Luftfracht Ende Juni. Meins ist sogar eines der letzten aus dieser Charge, da der Pulverbetrieb sich etwas Zeit gelassen hat.....oder Weiß-Seidenmatt war aus


----------



## imun (18. Juli 2012)

Na dann bin ich auf Fotos gespannt


----------



## p-p (18. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wars komplettbike mit ganz normaler Lieferung.. ging ja dann doch recht schnell


----------



## Banana Joe (19. Juli 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Daten vom verbauten RP23 nennen? Evtl. bekomm ich den Dämpfer ja auch anderswo.



Muss meine Frage nochmal stellen ist leider untergegangen.

Rebound Tune: ?

Velocity Tune: ?

Boost Valve Tune: ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Muss meine Frage nochmal stellen ist leider untergegangen.
> 
> Rebound Tune: ?
> 
> ...





na ja Untergegangen ........ ich würde eher darauf Tippen das hier die Fox Dämpferfahreranzahl gegen 0 Tendiert und wenn es einen gibt dann ist der bestimmt im Urlaub  oder tauscht seine Sonnencreme gegen Regencreme um und das dauert bei den langen schlangen   ........ halt, einen kenne ich, den Jü


----------



## Banana Joe (19. Juli 2012)

Dank an Hoppes

Hier mal falls es doch jemanden interessiert 

"High Volume, alle settings M.

2012, FLOAT F-S, RP23-K AL HD BV XV, Alutech, Fanes,
8.500, 2.500,VTM, RTM, 175, 16,"


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juli 2012)

Super, passendes Thema 
Ich darf mich jetzt auch zum erlesenen Kreis derer dazu zählen, die am Fanes 170mm haben UND sie auch spüren. Dank Roco Air.
Ich habe den RP23 ja raus geschmissen und einen Vivid Air bestellt. Als "Übergangsdämpfer" habe ich einen Roco Air drin und gestern mal die erste Tour am ALbtrauf entlang gemach und darf nun behaupten, dass das Fanes doch ein STaubsauger ist. Das Rad klebte förmlich am Boden. Das gefiehl mir so gut, dass ich wirklich überlege, den Vivid einzubauen. Aber vielleicht kann der ja doch noch irgendetwas ein wenig besser, als der Roco.
Na ja, mal schauen.


----------



## ollo (20. Juli 2012)

kann er


----------



## pisskopp (20. Juli 2012)

bla und blubb...
Ihr lest zu viel von diesen Heftchen.
Mein Fox funzt Tip Top, sei es bei High Speed oder im technischen Gelände.

Aber ich nehem an ihr seid so gut, das euer Popometer etwas anderes zeigt....


----------



## valdus (20. Juli 2012)

Das streitet wohl auch "fast" keiner ab das der Fox gut geht, ABER es geht ja darum welcher Dämpfer besser ist und da hat dann wohl der Vivid die Nase ganz weit vorne.


----------



## Wurzelmann (20. Juli 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> bla und blubb...
> Ihr lest zu viel von diesen Heftchen.
> Mein Fox funzt Tip Top, sei es bei High Speed oder im technischen Gelände.
> 
> Aber ich nehem an ihr seid so gut, das euer Popometer etwas anderes zeigt....



Die größte Schwäche vom Fox ist Toxoholics


----------



## ollo (20. Juli 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> bla und blubb...
> Ihr lest zu viel von diesen Heftchen.
> Mein Fox funzt Tip Top, sei es bei High Speed oder im technischen Gelände.
> 
> Aber ich nehem an ihr seid so gut, das euer Popometer etwas anderes zeigt....




klar sind wir so gut  und Heftchen ....... die mit den Fahrrädern oder die die unter der Ladentheke liegen 



nee nee das eine andere Meinung zu Dingen immer gleich als "was fürn scheiß" angesehen wird


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2012)

> Aber ich nehem an ihr seid so gut, das euer Popometer etwas anderes zeigt....



Also ich bin bestimmt nicht gut und bin von RP23 zu Vivid Air konvertiert....aus Erfahrung und nicht nur, weil er besser geht und obwohl er ca. doppelt so schwer ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juli 2012)

pisskopp, slashslash hat immerhin den Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (20. Juli 2012)

Blabla! Wusstet ihr das meine Reifen runder sind als eure? Der Dämpfer muss zum Fahrer genauso passen wie zum Rahmen. Solange er technisch gesehen funktioniert ist der Eindruck den Vorlieben des Fahrers untergeordnet. Ich mag diesen riesigen leerweg meiner Bremse. Meine Kumpel fühlen sich damit überhaupt nicht wohl. Alles subjektiv


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2012)

Na dann braucht ja niemand mehr Tipps zu geben, da die individuelle Kompatibilität kaum erfassbar sein wird


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Juli 2012)

So siehts aus eine gewisse Unschärfe bleibt, da muß jeder selbst loslegen nach Versuch und Irrtum.


----------



## slash-sash (20. Juli 2012)

...wenn man drauf steht, dass der Dämpfer keinen mittleren Federweg hat, bitte. Aber warum kauft man sich dann ein Bike mit 170mm Federweg, wenn man nur die hälfte nutzen kann?!
Ich jedenfalls lese schon seid gut 10 Jahren keine Bike-Bravo mehr. Ich erfahre meine Eindrücke lieber. Und erfahren kommt bei mir von Fahren.


----------



## Banana Joe (20. Juli 2012)

ich fürchte das fanes mit fox fahrwerk wird unfahrbar sein, und wenn man mal bremsen muss wird das mit der r1 auch ein glücksspiel ...


----------



## Michael140 (20. Juli 2012)

Natürlich kann man Tipps geben. Aber eben immer auf das Gesamte bezogen. Es gibt eben kaum noch schlechtes Material. Eben mehr für mich passend oder eben nicht. Ist vielleicht wie beim Sattelkauf.


----------



## pisskopp (20. Juli 2012)

ich geh jetzt mein Fox Fahrwerk prügeln. 
PS: Ich fahr auch mit nem HT, die gleichen Trails.

Waaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mein Fox Fahrwerk prügeln.



musst Du nicht gleich, versuch es mal mit gut zureden.....


----------



## Michael140 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich mochte den rp23 auch. So jetzt ist es raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (20. Juli 2012)

nur interessehalber, hat mal jemand den CCDB Air im Fanes probiert?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2012)

Frag mal den User Ripgid... der fährt einen und ist soweit ich weiß sehr zufrieden. Er sagte der CCDB Air wäre unauffällig... eine deutliche Verbesserung zum Monarch wohl..


----------



## slash-sash (21. Juli 2012)

Schau mal in der aktuellen Freeride . Der Christian hat den CCDB mit dem Vivid Air verglichen. Sorry, ist halt ne Bike-Bravo


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, die Stärke des CCDB ist gleichzeitig seine Schwäche. Wer nicht wirklich Ahnung von Fahrwerkssetup hat....und ich meine wirklich, nicht ausreichend für den Hausgebrauch....der ist mit dem Setup des CCDB sicher überfordert. Durch die Grundsetups sind alle anderen Dämpfer nur in einem vergleichsweise geringen Bereich einstellbar und selbst da scheitern die meisten oder fahren mehr oder weniger mit derselben Einstellung rum, egal, wie das Gelände beschaffen ist. Vielleicht hat auch der Test in der Freeride darunter gelitten.


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juli 2012)

Glaubst du wirklich der Lasse/Tester beschäftigt sich zu wenig mit Material?


----------



## Atti86 (21. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich der Lasse/Tester beschäftigt sich zu wenig mit Material?



Bei mir hab ich den Dämpfer genau andersrum drin. Ist das völlig wumpe?

Edit: OK nehme an andersrum kommt er dem Rahmen zu nah, hab schliesslich XL, sein Rahmen sieht nach M aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ihn auch so wie du in L. Ist egal. Du kannst bei komplett abgelassener Luft auch mal die Kollisionskontrolle machen durch komplettes Einfedern.


----------



## Osti (21. Juli 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Schau mal in der aktuellen Freeride . Der Christian hat den CCDB mit dem Vivid Air verglichen. Sorry, ist halt ne Bike-Bravo




danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich der Lasse/Tester beschäftigt sich zu wenig mit Material?



Kann ich nicht sagen...daher auch mein vielleicht. Im wahren Leben, also bei Otto Normalo gehe ich aber davon aus, dass nur sehr wenige das wirklich können...mich ebenso ausgeschlossen 
Ich wollte auch weder die Qualitäten vom Lasse, noch vom Vivid Air in Abrede stellen...habe den Dämpfer schliesslich auch


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Juli 2012)

Gewissheit hat man nicht, stimmt. Ich schüttel auch genug den Kopf über Magazine und kauf sie nicht mehr seit Ewigkeiten. Aber hier haben wir doch eine riesen Chance, der Schleker hat nen guten Job(bestechlichkeit), hat viel Erfahrung mit der Fanes(fährt seit der E0), fährt weit weg von unterirdisch und hat beide Dämpfer(und wahrscheinlich mehr) zur Hand um hin und her zu wechseln, da muß schon jemand das Gegenteil beweisen. Wenn man sich den Hype so anschaut, hätte das Ergebniss auch anders ausfallen können, Bos und Cane Creek, sind ja schon per se geil.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2012)

Man kann es ja auch so werten: der Vivid Air ist DER Enduro/Freeride-Dämpfer für die Fanes und dazu bei Alutech günstig als Erstausrüstung zu bekommen...sogar günstiger als den RP23.

Wegen der Einbaulage....was hat es für einen Vorteil, den Dämpfer mit Gehäuse nach vorn einzubauen, ausser dass man schlechter an die Druckstufe kommt? An die Zugstufe und das Luftventil kommt man ja so schon schlecht als Nicht-Gynäkologe.


----------



## wildsau.com (23. Juli 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren warum das Fox-Fahrwerk im Fanes nicht so gut sein soll. Gibt es irgendwelche Belege, Diagramme, Kennlinien oder sonst etwas? Können persönliche Erfahrungen und Meinungen mal erläutert werden?

Steht auch vor der Entscheidung. Momentan würde ich das Fox Fahrwerk bevorzugen mit dhx5 air und 36 Talas 

Achja, ich habe die 260 Seiten natürlich nicht bis aufs Detail durchgelesen.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2012)

Also zur 36 kann ich dir nichts sagen, sorry. Aber da gibt's bestimmt genug Jungs, die die Gabel drin haben. Ich war noch nie Fox-Freund und werde es nach den letzten Erfahrungen auch nicht mehr werden.
Keine Frage, die Fox-Dämpfer sind weißgott nicht schlecht. Aber, wie schon in den vorherigen Antworten zu lesen, für's Fanes nicht das Optimum und natürlich kommt es auf den eigenen Geschmack an.
Solltest du den DHX noch rum liegen haben, Kannst du ihn ohne Probleme fahren. Solltest du ihn dir aber mitzubestellen, stelle ich einfach mal die kätzerische Frage, warum du unnötigerweise so viel Gewicht mitschleppen willst. Klar merkst du das beim Fanes so gut wie nicht. Aber angeblich soll der Vivid Air den Abstand zum Coil-Dämpfer verschwindent gering gemacht haben. 
Ich kann nur für den RP23 sprechen, den du ja nicht in Erwähgung gezogen hast.  Und die Antwort habe ich oben geschrieben. Kurz zusammen gefasst: Durchrauschen im mittleren Federweg.
Ach, und ich vertraue da lieber meinem Hintern, als irgendwelchen Kennlinien, Statistiken etc. Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2012)

Beim RP23 kann man wenigstens noch was gegen durchrauschen machen, der DHX air wird von keinem ersthaften Tuner angefaßt. Auch Talas würde ich mir so überlegen, durch die Absenkung holt man sich ca 30 zusätzliche Dichtungen in die Gabel, das merkt man.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2012)

Genau. Erstmal muss man sich entscheiden, ob man eine Absenkung wirklich benötigt und dafür mehr Reibung und entsprechend schlechteres Losbrechmoment aktzeptiert. Ich fand auch bei der TALAS (32er) das Durchrauschen extrem. Das kann man nur mit deutlich mehr Lowspeed-Druckstufe korrigieren.
Ach ja, und was die Gabel nicht hat, kann nicht kaputt gehen (Talas). Außerdem ist sie deutlich schwerer, als z.B. eine Lyrik RC2 DH, welche bei Bedarf auch auf 180 mm aufgerüstet werden kann.

Letztlich stört mich auch an Fox, dass es ein Service-Monopol (Toxaholic) mit entsprechend gepfefferten Konditionen gibt (häufig und teuer). Für Rock Shox ist die Auswahl größer und damit die Preise niedriger.


----------



## pisskopp (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn keine Absenkung nötig ist würd ich keine TALAS nehmen, die ist und bleibt holziger als alle anderen Gabeln.
Ansonsten bin ich mit der Gabel zufrieden, man muss halt je nach Gelände Druckstufe rein oder Rausnehmen, das beeinflusst etwas das Ansprechverhalten.
Ich schmiere das Ding regelmässig und das tut gut, ne Zokki braucht da sicher weniger Zuwendung.

Service ist ein Kinderspiel.

Zum RP23: Ich hab das Ding jetzt nochmal hergenommen.
Wer überwiegend Trails fährt ist mit dem Teil sehr gut bedient, besonders die leichte Plattorm ist bei Zwischensprints geil.
Wer viele Sprünge im Weg hat, da rauscht das Teil wirklich etwas durch den Weg, ich hab das gestern aufgrund der Beiträge mal genauer beobachtet, und es stimmt.
Ich werde versuchen das Teil zu tunen.

Gruntz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2012)

Tipp zum tunen: http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/push.aspx 
Push tuning bringt beim RP23 echt was.


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2012)

ist es nicht bescheuert einen so gepriesenen Dämpfer erst noch zum Tuning geben zu "müßen" um ihm das ein oder andere An bzw. Ab zu gewöhnen  

Da lob ich mir doch den VIP`r auch wenn er klackert oder den Vivid mit ein wenig Übergewicht, den Preiswerten DT M 210  oder den Rocco Air WC rein bauen Aufpumpen, Knöpfchen gedreht, spaß gehabt ......... aber wie gut das mein damaliger DHX mit dazu beigetragen hat mich von meinem Premium Rahmen zu trennen, sonst würde ich heute keine Fanes fahren  irgendwie ist auch Fox zu was nütze


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Juli 2012)

Ne so blÃ¶d ist es nicht, Das Ding funktioniert ja auch so schon gut, aber man kann noch was machen und er ist dann auch genauso gut abshimbar wie bos. Da gibts ja auch ne Preisdifferenz(ca.150â¬), und das Tuning ist gÃ¼nstiger als ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer und rechnet sich nochmal, wenn eh ein Service nÃ¶tig ist und man das in einem Abwasch macht.


----------



## JpunktF (24. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub, wir müssen uns mal alle treffen, dann können wir sämtliche Setups im Vergleich ausprobieren. ;-)

Aber beim rp23 sagt mir mein Arschgefühl auch daß der Federweg herschenkt - wobei mir der Vergleich fehlt.


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2012)

ja das wäre mal eine Maßnahme  ....... wird eh Zeit für ein Fanes Treffen  und dann kann auch gleich ein Dämpferstaffellauf gemacht werden


----------



## JpunktF (24. Juli 2012)

da gibt`s aber nur einen Ort auf der ganzen Welt wo das geht - das 
Rifugio Fanes ;-) Und dann macht auch der Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr Sinn: Alutech meets Fanes

http://www.rifugiofanes.com/posizione_d.htm

Wann treffen wir uns zum Dämpfertausch? ;-)


----------



## pisskopp (24. Juli 2012)

selbertunen...


----------



## Maui (24. Juli 2012)

Den gibt es noch - WC KEILER - hier in der leicht modifizierten 2012 version fürs Rudel. Wir am Wochenende nochmal übelst getestet auf dem WC in Val D'isere. Mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht 

Hier paar details zum Modifizierung >Keiler2012<


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> da gibt`s aber nur einen Ort auf der ganzen Welt wo das geht - das
> Rifugio Fanes ;-) Und dann macht auch der Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr Sinn: Alutech meets Fanes
> 
> http://www.rifugiofanes.com/posizione_d.htm
> ...



Fanes treffen ist 'ne super Idee. habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Die "Heimat" drängt sich ja auch auf....wenn das bloß nicht so weit wäre für uns Nordlichter....

Vielleicht können wir ja mal mit einem Treffen irgendwo in der Mitte anfangen....wobei Dolomiten ist schon lecker...Landschaft und Küche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (24. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fanes treffen ist 'ne super Idee. habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Die "Heimat" drängt sich ja auch auf....wenn das bloß nicht so weit wäre für uns Nordlichter....
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja mal mit einem Treffen irgendwo in der Mitte anfangen....wobei Dolomiten ist schon lecker...Landschaft und Küche



Die Mitte ist München, oder? 

Gerne auch Alpenrand. Aber bitte mit dem Treffen warten, bis mein Mädchen auch da ist. Jü hat Anfang September avisiert. L mit VividAir und die Lyrik bekommt dann auch noch eine Feder verpasst


----------



## Osti (24. Juli 2012)

Ich scheck das auch nicht. Mein RP23 rauscht weder durch den mittleren Federweg noch schenkt er Federweg her. Ich finde der geht richtig schön und jederzeit kontrolliert linear durch den Federweg. Dabei nutze ich fast den max Kolbenhub. Bei Highspeed kommt er halt nicht ganz so gut mit, aber für Enduro (also selber bergauf und ab) ist der imho ziemlich perfekt. Evt hab ich aber auch nen anderes Fox-Tune als manch anderer...? Nächste Woche bekomme ich nen Ccdb Air, mal schauen, wie der so geht. Den gibt's ja afaik nur in einer Version.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juli 2012)

Da würd mich deine Erfahrung auch mal interessieren. Zumal ich ja auch der Meinung bin/war, dass der RP23 kein schlechter Dämpfer ist. Aber mal schauen, wie dann dein Urteil ausfällt. Berichte mal.


----------



## Osti (24. Juli 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber mal schauen, wie dann dein Urteil ausfällt. Berichte mal.



Mache ich. Den Monarch+ habe ich ja auch noch, aber von dem war ich nicht so angetan. Der ist anfangs schon fluffig und mir am Ende zu progressiv. D.h. im Gegensatz zum RP23 hat man nicht das Gefühl, den Federweg auszunutzen, sondern im mittleren Federweg "fest zu hängen". Der O-Ring auf dem Kolben bestätigt dies. D.h. die Fanes fühlt sich nicht nach 170mm an, sondern nach 140mm. Bei richtigen Einschlägen macht der Dämpfer aber wieder auf und schluckt diese recht souverän weg....


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> Mache ich. Den Monarch+ habe ich ja auch noch, aber von dem war ich nicht so angetan. Der ist anfangs schon fluffig und mir am Ende zu progressiv. D.h. im Gegensatz zum RP23 hat man nicht das Gefühl, den Federweg auszunutzen, sondern im mittleren Federweg "fest zu hängen". Der O-Ring auf dem Kolben bestätigt dies. D.h. die Fanes fühlt sich nicht nach 170mm an, sondern nach 140mm. Bei richtigen Einschlägen macht der Dämpfer aber wieder auf und schluckt diese recht souverän weg....



Klingt doch eigentlich ziemlich gut. Schön komfortabel zu Beginn und progressiv zum Ende hin. Wenn er bei starken Einschlägen auch noch den gesamten Federweg ausnutzt, wäre es doch perfekt. Zu progressiv wäre er mMn nur, wenn sich der Rahmen verbiegt, bevor der Dämpfer die letzten mm freigibt. Vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck im Vergleich auch nur, weil der RP23 den mittleren Federweg all zu bereitwillig freigibt.


----------



## pisskopp (25. Juli 2012)

eben popometer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (25. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
ich unterbreche jetzt eure Dämpfer Diskussion nur ungern aber um nicht den x-ten Probefahr-Thread aufzumachen:
Gibt es hier jemanden, der die Fanes in Rahmengröße S im östlichen 
Ruhrgebiet oder Umgebung fährt und bereit wäre meine Frau mal Probesitzen zu lassen?
(eventuell auch bei einer gemeinsamen Tour ....)
Wäre Super.


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Juli 2012)

@ Maui und wie macht sich der 2012er Keiler , so rein subjektiv ??


----------



## Osti (25. Juli 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> eben popometer...



genau. 

der Dämpfer ist nicht schlecht, aber mir behagte das Popometer-Gefühl nicht. Mit ner "gefühlten" Progressionskurve könnte ich es besser darstellen, aber dafür habe ich gerade wenig Zeit.... 

@hasardeur: ich bin eben nicht der Meinung, dass der RP23 den mittleren Federweg zu bereitwillig zur Verfügung stellt und er schlägt auch nicht durch etc...


----------



## Bonvivant (25. Juli 2012)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich unterbreche jetzt eure Dämpfer Diskussion nur ungern aber um nicht den x-ten Probefahr-Thread aufzumachen:
> Gibt es hier jemanden, der die Fanes in Rahmengröße S im östlichen
> Ruhrgebiet oder Umgebung fährt und bereit wäre meine Frau mal Probesitzen zu lassen?
> ...



Ja, probesitzen geht bei mir. Fahren leider nicht...die Bremsen fehlen noch Bin noch bis Freitag in der Nähe >>> PN


----------



## zec (26. Juli 2012)

Mal eine Frage an alle, die bereits die "Hauptlager" über dem Tretlager gewechselt haben: Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr die schwarze Aluschraube (Bremsenseite) angezogen? In der Fanes-Anleitung steht 15Nm, aber das kommt mir für das Aluschräubchen zu viel vor.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2012)

Habe es an meiner neuen Fanes zumindest nachgezogen mit 15 Nm....gab kein Problem.


----------



## Michael140 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir bei 15 nm den schraubenkopf versaut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juli 2012)

Da die Achse da eh durch die kleine Madenschraube gesichert ist würde ich da nur so fest anziehen, bis es spielfrei ist und Schraubensicherung verwenden.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2012)

Ich sage da nur: Nicht am Werkzeug sparen!!! Bei Bits gibt es halt solche und solche. Gute Qualität ist auch da für immer.


----------



## arise (26. Juli 2012)

hat schon jemand die carbon-strebe drangebaut und getestet ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (26. Juli 2012)

arise schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die carbon-strebe drangebaut und getestet ????


 

Nein, denn die Auslieferung der Carbonstreben beginnt erst ab Anfang Oktober 201X.

Siehe auch hier:

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/entwicklung-carbon-sitzstreben/


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. Juli 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Nein, denn die Auslieferung der Carbonstreben beginnt erst ab Anfang Oktober 201X.
> 
> Siehe auch hier:
> 
> http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/entwicklung-carbon-sitzstreben/


 Unterstell blos dem Jü nix ..sieht schwer nach Blasphemie aus Oder du bekommst deine Strebe Faserweise mit ner Pulle "Uhu"  geliefert .


----------



## zec (26. Juli 2012)

Betreffend der Schraube: Habe deswegen nachgefragt, weil ich bei meinem Rahmen auch die Drehmomente kontrolliert habe und mir da diese Schraube bei 12Nm abgerissen ist - nun will ich eben die neue Schraube nicht auch gleich schrotten *gg* .

@Moonboot42: Wo ist da bitte eine Madenschraube?


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Juli 2012)

Nichtantriebsseite-Kettenstrebe, nach vorne gerichtet, da sitzt das Ding.


----------



## lhampe (27. Juli 2012)

Hab heute einen tollen Tag mit meiner Fanes in Winterberg verbracht. Es war leer und  nicht so unerträglich heiß. Hab endlich mal die fortgeschrittenen Linien  im DH auch mal getroffen und mich an den Northshore gewagt. Nur den Conti  haben die bei dem Umbau (wahrscheinlich für eine neue Skipiste) ganz  schön verhunzt. Der Enduro macht bei dem Wetter richtig Spaß.


----------



## p-p (28. Juli 2012)

Oh yes, die Fanes ist aufm weg, kanns kaum erwarten 
Hat sie zufällig jemand auch mit dem vivid air bestellt? Dämpferpumpe war da ja nicht dabei vermut ich. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass bei dem Dämpfer nicht jede pumpe passt, ist das so? Welche (nicht zu teure) ist denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn der kopf nicht irgendwie absonderlich ist, sollte jede Dämpferpumpe passen, da ist doch genug Platz. OEM Dämpfer kommen ohne Pumpe.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59940/daempferpumpe.html
ich finde sowas mit Sperrventil ganz praktisch, da man ja auch beim Vivid ein fill-swap macht.
http://bike-x-perts.com/pocket-shock-dxg-suspension-fork-and-shock-pump.html


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2012)

Gesundheit!!!
Bitte was ist ein "FillSwap"? (schei55 anglizismen; kann denn keiner mehr Deutsch reden ) 
Du meinst den Dämpfer befüllen, ein paar mal durchbewegen und dann erneut auffüllen?


----------



## Michael140 (28. Juli 2012)

Slash sash klingt auch nicht altdeutsch ;0)
Ich weiß aber auch nicht was das heißen soll!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (28. Juli 2012)

Steht so im englishsprachigen Manual, keine Ahnung ob das auch deutsch konnte.
Jepp, Befüllen und positiv und negativ Kammer, durch halb Einfedern, ausgleichen. Ist kein Anglizismus, nur der Fachterminus eines englischsprachigen Unternehmens.


----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2012)

p-p schrieb:


> Oh yes, die Fanes ist aufm weg, kanns kaum erwarten
> Hat sie zufÃ¤llig jemand auch mit dem vivid air bestellt? DÃ¤mpferpumpe war da ja nicht dabei vermut ich. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass bei dem DÃ¤mpfer nicht jede pumpe passt, ist das so? Welche (nicht zu teure) ist denn empfehlenswert?




nun ja, die RS Gabelpumpen Ã¶ffnen das Ventil des DÃ¤mpfers nicht und die DÃ¤mpferpumpen das Ventil der Gabel nicht, was auch immer sie sich dabei Gedacht haben.

Die hier Funktioniert seit 4 Jahren und nach etlichen EinsÃ¤tzen wie am ersten Tag .... kostet zwar 40 â¬ aber die sind "schnell wieder raus"  ...... ach ja die Pumpe kann beides Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer. Es gibt noch ein anderes Modell fÃ¼r Kanpp 60, damit kann dann auch der Reifen noch aufgepumpt werden, also eine Pumpe weniger im Rucksack

http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad...::34589.html?gclid=CPfhja2ivLECFQrN3wodL2wAcw

http://www.amazon.de/Topeak-ShocknR...RP7W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343475247&sr=8-2


----------



## M8184 (28. Juli 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Unterstell blos dem Jü nix ..sieht schwer nach Blasphemie aus Oder du bekommst deine Strebe Faserweise mit ner Pulle "Uhu"  geliefert .


 

Bissl Spass muss sein 
Als Pinion Käufer ist man ja auch abgehärtet


----------



## Eichkatzel (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre zur Zeit einen Roco WC Air in meiner Fanes. Ich habe bei dem Roco das Öl gegen ein etwas dünneres gewechselt und bin seitdem eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Die Frage ist geht, da noch was? Daher bin ich nun schon länger am überlegen einen Vivid Air einzubauen. 
Ich weiß es wurde hierzu schon viel diskutiert, aber hat denn jemand (ollo, slashslash und alle anderen) den direkten Vergleich von den 2 Dämpfern? Welcher ist denn nun der Bessere. Und welches Tune würdet ihr mir beim Vivid empfehlen ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85 kg?

Grüße


----------



## ollo (30. Juli 2012)

Moin,

gut sind sicher beide. Den Rocco hatte ich auf meiner kleinen Testfahrt, den Vivid schleife ich jetzt schon länger als den Rocco durch die Lande und bin daher schon alleine von der Nutzungszeit nicht mehr Neutral genug gegenüber dem Rocco (ich fand ihn seinerzeit nicht verkehrt) .

Welcher nun "besser" ist oder leichter anpassbar, das wird Dir sicher "Lord Helmchen" besser beantworten können. Schreib ihn einfach mal per PN an 

Hauptgrund für mich den Vivid zu nehmen, ist einmal der Technische "Support" über Firma Hartje (schnell und Preiswert), Rock Shox Serviceleute auf fast jedem Bikefestival oder Event  und mein Liebling die zweigeteilte Zugstufe 

bei Deinem Gewicht, eine L ZUGSTUFE und die M Druckstufe. Die M Druckstufe passt von Rock Shox sehr gut zur Fanes egal ob Vivid oder Monarch+


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade die erlösende Mail vom Jürgen bekommen.....Mein Rahmen steht zum Versenden bereit.... Nun dem Jürgen noch fix nen batzen Geld Überweisen und dann hoffentlich bald das Schmuckstück in Händen Halten. Ick freu Mir so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (30. Juli 2012)

Und mal wieder Glückwunsch an einen neuen baldigen Fanesen


----------



## slash-sash (30. Juli 2012)

Tja Eichkatzel. Da kann ich dir im Moment wenig zu sagen. Derzeit fahre ich noch den Roco Air, da Jürgen im wohlverdienten Urlaub ist. Also gibt's nichts Neues von der Vivid-Front.
Was mich jedoch stutzig macht, ist folgende Aussage von Jürgen. Ich zitiere:
Offiziel gibt es auch keinen vivid air in L/M tune.ich habe heute sehr ausführlich mit dem tuningpapst bei RS in der schweiz gesprochen, bei unserem übersetzungsverhältnis muss es ein Medium vivid air sein und wem es zu langsam ist muss es sich tunen lassen. ich kann mir auch offiziel ab werk keine L/M vivid airs bestellen!

Das ist schon komisch, da gibt's die Möglichkeit L/M Tunes zu fahren, aber ab Werk bekommt man die nicht. 

Sobald ich aber den Vivid in der Hand habe/Fanes eingebaut habe, werde ich mal ein paar kurze Zeilen dazu schreiben.


----------



## Bonvivant (30. Juli 2012)

Auf meinem Vivid Air mit L/M Tune ist ein Flatout-Aufkleber. Weiß nicht warum, weiß nur, dass er super funzt (heute erste Testfahrt). Und ja, Fotos folgen, es fehlt noch ein Detail


----------



## FELDbeere (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da ich hier ja viele Fanes Fahrer erreiche, hoffe ich jemanden mit meinen maßen zu finden, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass nen XL richtig passen würde.

Habe Schrittlänge 94cm, Oberkörper 76cm, insgesamt 193cm. 

Vergleiche gerade die Maße der Fanes mit denen meines Reigns in L. Oberrohr ist bei beiden 615cm horizontal. Das würde ja denke ich eine gleiche sitzposituion von der Rückenkrümmung usw. ergeben, oder?

Mal hoffen dass ich mir was sagen könnt.


----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2012)

FELDbeere schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...





fahre bei 194 mit 93 Schrittlänge ein XL. Ein L wäre nur was zum reinen Spielen und ausschließlich für den Park, es sei denn Du fährst gerne 120 mm Vorbauten  


@Bonvivant

welche Farbe hat der L Aufkleber, Blau ?? Dann ist es die Druckstufe, Rot dann ist die Zugstufe im L Tune.
Flatout Schimt die Dämpfer für Alutech um auf speziellen Wunsch gewisser IBC User und Kunden, damit alle richtig Spaß haben


----------



## Saddamchen (2. August 2012)

So Leute,
melde mich auch mal mit einem Problem. Habe meine Fanes ja mit der X0 Bremse anstatt der Formula bekommen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das bei steilen Stellen und niederiger Geschwindigkeit die Kiste beim Bremsen vorne das Rubbeln anfängt. Als wenn ein ABS arbeiten würde (Bremsen-Lösen-Bremsen_Lösen...). Macht das Fahren bei kniffligen Stellen nicht gerade leichter und bei Feuchtigkeit wird es schon unfahrbar. Die orginal Beläge (organisch) habe ich schon durch AVID Sinter ersetzt. Ging auch ein paamal gut, aber jetzt fängt es wieder an. Wenn ich schnell fahre merke ich nichts beim Bremsen. Hat jemand mit einer Fanes und einer XO die gleichen Erfahrungen bzw. einen Lösungsvorschlag? Vom Hanldling und Druckpunkt her finde ich das Teil garnicht mal so übel, aber Stotterbremse geht mal garnicht. (Starte ich selbst oft genug wenn ich platt bin!!)

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Atti86 (2. August 2012)

so machen wir mal mit dem Knacken hier weiter:







@Ollo&Moonboot42

Ist das Spiel so gewollt? Ich meine das heisst dann ja, dass das Dämpferauge mit den beiden "Geometrieplatten" festgehalten wird. Aber bedingt durch die Kinematik bewegt es sich ja trotzdem radial zwischen diesen Platten. Für mein Verständnis müsste hier doch ein Nadellager sein, welches passgenau zum Bolzen ist, damit die seitliche Bewegung durch die Beiden Platten begrenzt wird und die radiale Bewegung gewährleistet ist.
Oder verstehe ich es grad völlig falsch? 

Gerade nochmal nachgeguckt in den Papieren stehen 5 Nm.
Leider habe ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel in dem kleinen Bereich, was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen, was halbwegs robustes, kein Billigschrott von Conrad, aber einfach was funktioniert und in 1 Nm-Schritten einstellbar ist.


----------



## grosser (2. August 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So Leute,
> melde mich auch mal mit einem Problem. Habe meine Fanes ja mit der X0 Bremse anstatt der Formula bekommen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das bei steilen Stellen und niederiger Geschwindigkeit die Kiste beim Bremsen vorne das Rubbeln anfängt. Als wenn ein ABS arbeiten würde (Bremsen-Lösen-Bremsen_Lösen...). Macht das Fahren bei kniffligen Stellen nicht gerade leichter und bei Feuchtigkeit wird es schon unfahrbar. Die orginal Beläge (organisch) habe ich schon durch AVID Sinter ersetzt. Ging auch ein paamal gut, aber jetzt fängt es wieder an. Wenn ich schnell fahre merke ich nichts beim Bremsen. Hat jemand mit einer Fanes und einer XO die gleichen Erfahrungen bzw. einen Lösungsvorschlag? Vom Hanldling und Druckpunkt her finde ich das Teil garnicht mal so übel, aber Stotterbremse geht mal garnicht. (Starte ich selbst oft genug wenn ich platt bin!!)
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd



Das sind die neuen schei?? HS1 Bremsscheiben! Ich rüste gerade mein Bike wieder auf G3 Scheiben um, da gibt es diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2012)

Am einfachsten ist das Ding von Ritchey, der ist auf 5Nm fix eingestellt.


----------



## Osti (2. August 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> so machen wir mal mit dem Knacken hier weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watt? An der Dämpferaufnahme gibts kein Spiel. Im Dämpferauge ist ein Gleitlager, in dem passgenau die Buchsen sitzen, die wiederum ziemlich genau im Umlenkhebel sitzen. Der Dämpferbolzen geht durch die Buchsen in die Flip-Chips. 

bist du sicher, dass die Flip Chips richtrig drin sind? Imho sieht das auf dem Foto komisch aus. Ich meine die müssten tiefer im Umlenkhebel sein und die Schraube ist auch nicht bündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Basierend auf dem Bild von Atti stellt sich mir gerade noch eine andere Frage. Und zwar habe ich nicht die Zahlenkennzeichnungen am Dämpferauge, bzw dies ist komplett schwarz. In der Zeichnung auf der Alutech-Homepage (Link zum Dokument) ist die Position anders dokumentiert, als auf dem Bild von Atti. 

Was ist denn nun korrekt, also in welcher Position hat man die 170mm zur Verfügung - Schraubloch hinten oben oder Schraubloch zum Dämpfer hin?


----------



## Osti (2. August 2012)

170mm müsste Position 2 sein. Also da wo jetzt die zwei ist bzw wenn man den Chip dreht, dann steht die 2 aufrecht


----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Oha? In der Doku steht 170mm als Position 1 und dem Bild oben nach ist die wo anders, als in der Doku auf der Alutech Seite ...


----------



## Osti (2. August 2012)

vermute, dass die Chips seitenverkehrt vertauscht sind. Wenn du die um 180° spiegelst, dann passt es.


----------



## Meller (2. August 2012)

Ich würd mal sagen dass da die Chips verdreht sind. Der linke Chip müsste auf die rechte Seite und der rechte auf die linke Seite


----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Nur für kleine Dumme wie mich - ich gehe davon aus, dass die Zeichnung stimmt und die Chips auf dem Bild von Atti verdreht sind? Dann wäre Atti´s Bike nach Bild in der "Uphill-Position"?


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> so machen wir mal mit dem Knacken hier weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das Spiel was Du mit Deinen Pfeilen anzeigst ist eher ein Spiel aus den Buchsen, bzw. aus den Gleitlagern. Wenn es geht, besorg Dir die Huber Buchsen, A. Präziser gearbeitet und mit "Kunstoff" Gleitlagern versehen und B. ein wenig mehr an besserem Ansprechen des Dämpfers.

Bei Stadtler gibt es ab und an einen Dremo von Würth, der ist Baugleich mit dem Syntace aber Preiswerter 




@All

der Flip Chip bei Atti zeigt die Uphilleinstellung, die Schraube nach hinten so das die 3 Richtig Lesbar ist, wäre 170 mm und wenn die 2 Lesbar ist also schraube nach unten ist 160 mm  


und ohne Zahlen, so wie es zu Anfangszeiten der Fanes war, einfach an der Position der schraube zu merken, Schraube oben Vorne Uphill, Schraube unten Mitte 160 mm , Schraube oben hinten 170 mm 

Es gibt auch noch die Variante das der Zahlenchip auf der Nicht Antriebsseite sitzt. Die Aussparungen in der Wippe sind gleich Tief, nur die chips waren mal unterschiedlich Dick. Bei mir ist der auf der Bremsseite dünner, damit der Schraubenkopf nicht übersteht


----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Ahh .. super, jetzt hab ichs. Also ist die Doku genau richtig und ich habÂ´s auch bisher richtig gehabt 

Wegen Dremo: Wenn man das Mountainbike Magazin abonniert und sich da auf ein 2-Jahres-Abo einlÃ¤sst, bekommt man den Syntace Dremo (1-20nm) als PrÃ¤sent dazu. Das 2-Jahres-Abo kostet â¬99,80 - wer das Magazin ohnehin des Ãfteren liest, fÃ¼r den kÃ¶nnte es Sinn machen, Dremo mit nem Abo zu kombinieren ... 

Wer lieber den Dremo von Park Tool (TW-5 -> 3-15nm) haben mÃ¶chte, nimmt ein Bike Jahresabo und lÃ¤sst sich von Freunden werben (aber â¬29,90 Zuzahlung) ...


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

und spätesten dann wenn Du Deine Shimano Kurbelschrauben nach ziehen willst, stellst Du fest das Du einen Dremo mit 17/19 Nm brauchst ..... Abo hin Abo her, aber der Gedanke ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. August 2012)

Stimmt, aus der Sicht ist der Syntace auch besser - hab mir den vor 2 Jahren auch über so ein (Mountainbike-Magazin-)Abo gesichert ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So Leute,
> melde mich auch mal mit einem Problem. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das bei steilen Stellen und niederiger Geschwindigkeit die Kiste beim Bremsen vorne das Rubbeln anfängt. Als wenn ein ABS arbeiten würde (Bremsen-Lösen-Bremsen_Lösen...).




Bei Avid haben sind die Scheiben manchmal nicht ganz plan Mal anedere Ausprobieren und vor allem mal ordentlich einfahren, wenns dann nicht passt tauschen.
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=579248


----------



## Atti86 (2. August 2012)

So nochmal für mich zum Mitschreiben:
Sind die Plättchen jetzt seitenverkehrt drin?
Hab es nämlich nur rausgenommen und gedreht.
Aber das würde auch bei der Zeichnung Sinn machen, beim Umbau wollte ich nämlich 170mm haben und hab es nun genau andersrum gemacht -.-

Hatte Blödsinn erzählt es müssen ja doch 10 Nm drauf.
Und so ein Abo wäre vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, die Freeride würde mir aber mehr liegen 
Kennt da wer, was passendes? Es gibt ja zig Angebote.

Ich bin bis jetzt extra eine Tour durch Wald gefahren, mit paar Sprüngen und da war es teilweise wirklich extrem. Mehr so ein wiederholendes hin-und-her Reib-Knacken.
Weiss nicht wie ich das besser beschreiben soll, es knackt eben mehrmals und von der Ton-Lage hört sich das an, als ob es um einen Punkt hoch und runter geht. 

@Ollo:
Besonders ist es mir gerade auf flacher Strecke aufgefallen als ich absichtlich den höchsten Gang gewählt habe und max bei 10 km/h stehend komplett belastet habe. 
Deswegen war meine Vermutung bis ich jetzt die Kommentare gelesen habe, dass es irgendwo im Kurbelbereich sein müsste.

sorry vorhin in der Galerie überlesen, hast du eine Vermutung?

Ich werde jetzt mal eben die richtige Position wählen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2012)

Die chips müssen mit der Beschriftung auf die Nichtantriebsseite wie im pdf, dann stimmt die Zuordnung.

Der tipp mit dem norbar von ollo ist ganz gut, der ist baugleich zum syntace.
Kannst du das Geräsch auch im Stand reproduzieren? Dann würde ich mal die Fingerspitze auf die Übergänge den Büchsen zum Dämpfer legen, dann müßte man merken, was Ursache ist.


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

so wie Du den chip drin hast auf den Fotos, fährst du in der Uphillposition

Das meine ich mit dem Knacken unter Belastung, irgendwas verzeiht sich so das es zum Knacken kommt, bei mir war es immer Bergauf wenn die Kurbel zwischen 1 und der 3 Postion belastet wurde, der Wechsel auf einen leichteren Gang brachte dann Abhilfe, ein Akustische Schalthilfe in meinem Fall.......... das Knacken ist dann irgendwann komplett verschwunden und das was jetzt knarzt ist der verdammte Sattel 

Fragt sich nur was des Rätsels Lösung ist, ist der leicht Flexende Hinterbau, der Bergab so angenehm ist der Nervtöter beim Pedalieren


----------



## hasardeur (2. August 2012)

Die Plättchen sind definitiv seitenverkehrt verbaut.

Übrigens habe ich beides, Huber-Buchsen und Klacken......Wat nu???

hatte das im Galerie-Thread ja schon beschrieben. Tritt bei kurzhubigen, schnellen Belastungen auf (kleine Schläge) wie sie beim Überfahren von Steinen und Wurzeln auftreten. Bei langhubigen Belastungen mit mehr Federwegnutzung tritt es nicht auf oder fällt nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was des Rätsels Lösung ist, ist der leicht Flexende Hinterbau, der Bergab so angenehm ist der Nervtöter beim Pedalieren





So doll flexen tut der gar nicht, check mal die einstellbaren Lager vorne und hinten in der Kettenstrebe, die müssen gut eingestellt sein.


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> So doll flexen tut der gar nicht, check mal die einstellbaren Lager vorne und hinten in der Kettenstrebe, die müssen gut eingestellt sein.



wenn ich mich mit 105 Kg plus Bikegerödelt auf dem Rad etwas hektisch bewege Flext da schon was, am schönsten finde ich immer wenn der 2,4 Reifen im Joke ztztztztztz macht


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Plättchen sind definitiv seitenverkehrt verbaut.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich beides, Huber-Buchsen und Klacken......Wat nu???



VERKAUFEN VERKAUFEN VERKAUFEN 


Sag nicht das auf Meister Huber auch kein verlass mehr ist, aber Du wirst es mir ja demnächst vorführen können


was mir gerade noch so einfällt, fährst Du die SLX Bremse wo die Beläge die Kühlrippen haben, wenn ja, die Klappern wie sau 



.


----------



## EL Pablo (2. August 2012)

bei mir hat der dämpfer auch, so wie im bild oben gezeigt, spiel auf dem bolzen. etwas erstaunt war ich auch darüber, dass der bolzen ein durchgehendes gewinde hat. ich kannte das sonst immer nur mit gewinde am ende. bike ist neu, ausser den bolzen einmal rauszuschrauben hab ich auch nichts verändert. soll das so sein?


----------



## Atti86 (2. August 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> wbei mir hat der dämpfer auch, so wie im bild oben gezeigt, spiel auf dem bolzen. etwas erstaunt war ich auch darüber, dass der bolzen ein durchgehendes gewinde hat. ich kannte das sonst immer nur mit gewinde am ende. bike ist neu, ausser den bolzen einmal rauszuschrauben hab ich auch nichts verändert. soll das so sein?



Gerade beim Wechsel der Geo ist es mir aufgefallen, dass das Spiel nach dem Lösen extrem ist.
Beim Anheben des Bikes gab es ein richtiges "tok-tok" in alle Richtungen.
Werden wohl doch Huber werden. Kenn mich da nicht aus welche müsste ich für die Dämpferaufnahme nehmen?


----------



## Chucknorman (2. August 2012)

Jungs macht mir keine Angst. War bis jetzt voller Vorfreude auf mein Fanes aber wenn ich das so höre kommen da Zweifel auf.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. August 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> bei mir hat der dämpfer auch, so wie im bild oben gezeigt, spiel auf dem bolzen. etwas erstaunt war ich auch darüber, dass der bolzen ein durchgehendes gewinde hat. ich kannte das sonst immer nur mit gewinde am ende. bike ist neu, ausser den bolzen einmal rauszuschrauben hab ich auch nichts verändert. soll das so sein?



Im fest verschraubten Zustand, im Rahmen, hat der Spiel?


----------



## pisskopp (2. August 2012)

Kurze Frage, kann es sein, dass es Geometrieänderungen. Bei der Fanes gab? 
Lenkwinkel, oberrohr. Oder hab ich falsche masse von 2011 im kopp? Danke


----------



## EL Pablo (2. August 2012)

wenns läuft ist es ein tolles rad. leider ist halt die montage recht schlampig und mir haben sie z.b. nen anderen dämpfer eingebaut als bestellt...


----------



## imun (2. August 2012)

Dann wolltest du sicher nen RP23 und der hat ja Lieferschwierigkeiten
Zum Knacken: meins ist weg. 110kg und schöne Trails haben die Sache gerichtet 
Am Anfang, als es neu war, hatte ich auch meine Bedenken. Aber nach ein paar Ausfahrten hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das gleiche Problem wie Ollo, der Sattel macht Geräusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (2. August 2012)

Und noch zur Montage, einfach alles selbst zusammen bauen, macht viel mehr Spaß als auspacken und losfahren


----------



## EL Pablo (2. August 2012)

ich hätte mir halt gewünscht, dass sie nachfragen, wenn sie was ändern und nicht einfach was anderes schicken. und wenn nachfargen dann quasi mit "ist halt so" beantwortet werden, dann macht das nicht grad gute stimmung. hatte von denen auf nachfrage sofort nach dem auspacken ein angebot, 50 euro für den austausch auf vivid air. 

dann hiess es aber plötzlich: oh, hast das rad ja schon, geht doch nicht. man würde mir aber nen vivid verkaufen (zum normalen marktpreis, super). 

der monarch ist in meinen augen halt nichts richtiges: den fox hätte man blockieren können für größere uphill-geschichten. und wenn schon ein dämpfer ohne lockout, dann wenigstens was was so richtig gut geht...


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Gerade beim Wechsel der Geo ist es mir aufgefallen, dass das Spiel nach dem Lösen extrem ist.
> Beim Anheben des Bikes gab es ein richtiges "tok-tok" in alle Richtungen.
> Werden wohl doch Huber werden. Kenn mich da nicht aus welche müsste ich für die Dämpferaufnahme nehmen?




so dann mal ran an alle Schraubverbindungen............. Also Vertrauen ist gut Kontrolle ist besser.
Bei dem letzten das ich mit Melli hier Aufgebaut habe, war das rote Gleitzeug aus dem Gleitlager zu sehen, zuerst dachte ich Schlampig ein gepresst, nach Rücksprache mit dem Jü, dann die Erkenntnis das die Amis immer noch Toleranz im Fremdwörterbuch nachschlagen müßen und die Buchsen wohl etwas Übermaß hatten und dadurch das rote zeug mit raus gepresst wurde.

Es kann auch gut sein das der Befestigungsbolzen passt und die Buchsen zu groß  Aufgebohrt / Gerieben sind.   

@hasardeur,

hat der Befestigungsbolzen vielleicht etwas Untermaß bei dir ?? Die Huber Buchsen sind echt 100% da sollte nichts sein 


@Chucknorman

lass Dir mal keine grauen Harre wachsen, im Fall der fälle ist der Jü da und ein paar hier haben auch immer wieder Langeweile und Helfen doch gerne weiter, damit du letztendlich Spaß mit Deiner Fanes hast.


.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. August 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Das sind die neuen schei?? HS1 Bremsscheiben! Ich rüste gerade mein Bike wieder auf G3 Scheiben um, da gibt es diese Probleme nicht.





Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Bei Avid haben sind die Scheiben manchmal nicht ganz plan Mal anedere Ausprobieren und vor allem mal ordentlich einfahren, wenns dann nicht passt tauschen.
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=579248



Werde also noch ein paar Touren fahren und abwarten. Ist halt Kacke wenn gerade die Bremse zickt. Kann halt echt übel ausgehen wenn es blöd läuft.
Plan scheint die Scheibe aber zu sein.
Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2012)

Mit wieviel Nm soll denn der Bolzen an der Dämpferaufnahme in der Wippe angezogen werden? Sind das die vorhin genannten 5Nm?

Sollte dies so sein, ist folgendes leider falsch und wird nix bringen:


ollo schrieb:


> ...
> Es kann auch gut sein das der Befestigungsbolzen passt und die Buchsen zu groß  Aufgebohrt / Gerieben sind.
> 
> @hasardeur,
> ...



Wenn man diese Verbindung wirklich nur mit 5Nm anziehen darf habe ich eine schlechte Nachricht, die Verbindung wird NIE 100% spielfrei werden. Wenn diese Verbindung sauber ausgeführt ist, werden die Dämpferbuchsen durch Anziehen der Schraube gepresst und werden durch Reibung an Ort und Stelle gehalten. Dafür werden aber 5Nm leider nicht reichen. Wenn durch die Verschraubung dies nicht gewährleistet ist, wird sich zudem der Dämpfer mit der Buchse auf dem Bolzen drehen, anstatt das der Dämpfer, so wie es sein soll, sich auf der Teflon Schicht der DU Buchse auf der Einbaubuchse dreht.

Dies durch das Spiel zwischen Bolzen und Buchse lösen zu wollen ist ein vollkommen falscher Ansatz der zu nichts 100% spielfreiem führen kann. Sofern man den Bolzen noch mit der Hand und etwas Druck durch die Buchsen bekommen möchte, muss zwischen den beiden eine Spielpassung bestehen. Wie der Name schon sagt, gibt es dann allerdings Spiel in der Aufnahme. Will man das Spiel dort nicht haben, so muss man das ganze als Presspassung auslegen, nur dann bekommt man den Bolzen nur noch mit kräftigen Hammerschlägen rein.

Jetzt komm mir bitte niemand mit "Aber dann muss man eine Übergangspassung nehmen" Diese Dackelpassung ist undefiniert von Spiel bis Pressung taugt also gar nix und ist alles andere als sauber definiert.

Sollte es so sein, hat da jemand gepennt. Die Lösung kann dann nur ein stabilerer "Flipchip" sein, den man mit 15-20Nm anziehen kann, dann hat da auch nix mehr Spiel.

Bitte nicht gleich wieder steinigen ich versuche nur zu helfen 

edith sagt: Ohne es zu wissen scheinen die 5Nm sich wohl auf die Verschraubung zu beziehen, der Flipchip sieht aus als ob er aus Alu wäre und maximal um die 5-6mm stark somit passen die 5Nm als Grenze, sollte der Bolzen beim Fanes ein M8 sein, müßte je nach verwendetem Alu der Chip ca.15mm haben für 20Nm Anzugsmoment


----------



## Atti86 (2. August 2012)

In der Bedienungsanleitung stehen 10 Nm.
Ich teste morgen früh dann, ob der falschrum eingebaute Flipchip der Übeltäter war.


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> was mir gerade noch so einfällt, fährst Du die SLX Bremse wo die Beläge die Kühlrippen haben, wenn ja, die Klappern wie sau



Nee, fahre die XT als Bulk-Ware von Rose, also G01A-Beläge, ohne Kühlrippen. Ich überlege auch stark, ob ich mir als Ersatz wirklich die F03C (mit Kühlrippen) hole oder lieber die G03ti. Mal sehen, wie sich die G01A in PDS machen. Wenn Fading kein Thema ist, verzichte ich auf die Geschwüre an der Bremse.

Wegen des Klackens werde ich aber auch nicht schlauer. Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, um so mehr muss ich ausschließen, dass es das Dämpferlager ist. Wenn man es genau nimmt, spürt man es sogar mehr, als dass man es hört. Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass es bei Ausfedern auftritt, würde also gegen all die anderen, hier geschilderten "Erscheinungen" sprechen. Ich glaube, ich warte einfach mal bis nächste Woche und lass dann ollo mal probieren. Eine zweite Meinung hilft oft mehr, als ewige Sucherei.


----------



## Ripgid (3. August 2012)

der flip ist in etwa 10-12mm stark, schraube ist bei mir eine M8. Allerdings hat der flipchip ein helicoil. bei mir knackt und knarzt mit huber-buchsen gar nichts. einzig die Nadellager hinten an der Steckachse haben neulich geknarzt - ausgebaut, neu gefettet und schon lief die fräse wieder!


----------



## ollo (3. August 2012)

max. 10 Nm, die 5 Nm waren für die Inlays am Ausfallende.

Ich hatte für meinen BOS bei Huber Buchsen und Iguslager gekauft, da BOS auch hier wieder Sondermaße hat, hat sich bei Montiertem Dämpfer mit 10 Nm angezogen, genau das Klacken eingestellt. Wenn das Rad über den Sattel nach oben bewegt wurde war Spiel zu spüren, genau so wie es sich nach einiger Zeit anfühlt wenn die DU Bush am ende sind. Also die Original Alubuchsen wieder rein und Spiel ist weg. Ich müßte noch mal Messen ob die Buchsen in der "Bolzen" Bohrung Übermaß haben oder Außen ein Untermaß, wodurch das Spiel kommt. 

Das Spiel ist also nicht Horizontal wegen zu geringer Klemmkräfte sondern innerhalb der DU Bush im Vertikalen............ wobei wenn es stark genug geklemmt ist sollte sich auch Vertikal trotz Untermaß oder Abnutzung nichts bewegen. Der Chip müßte um die 10 mm Stark sein.


@ Atti, es ist egal wie rum der Chip drin ist, so wie bei Dir entspricht er halt nicht der Zeichnung (Halt sie gegen das Licht und schau von Hinten drauf, dann hast Du wieder eine richtige Zeichnung ;-) ) . Ändert nichts an der Einstellung, man muß nur Spiegelverkehrt beim einstellen denken  oder sich die Position was für welchen Federweg anhand der Schraube merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (3. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> der flip ist in etwa 10-12mm stark, schraube ist bei mir eine M8. Allerdings hat der flipchip ein helicoil. bei mir knackt und knarzt mit huber-buchsen gar nichts. einzig die Nadellager hinten an der Steckachse haben neulich geknarzt - ausgebaut, neu gefettet und schon lief die fräse wieder!




das ist neu, bei den bekannten, ist das Gewinde in den Chip geschnitten


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> ich hätte mir halt gewünscht, dass sie nachfragen, wenn sie was ändern und nicht einfach was anderes schicken. und wenn nachfargen dann quasi mit "ist halt so" beantwortet werden, dann macht das nicht grad gute stimmung. hatte von denen auf nachfrage sofort nach dem auspacken ein angebot, 50 euro für den austausch auf vivid air.
> 
> dann hiess es aber plötzlich: oh, hast das rad ja schon, geht doch nicht. man würde mir aber nen vivid verkaufen (zum normalen marktpreis, super).
> 
> der monarch ist in meinen augen halt nichts richtiges: den fox hätte man blockieren können für größere uphill-geschichten. und wenn schon ein dämpfer ohne lockout, dann wenigstens was was so richtig gut geht...



Meine Erfahrung im Umgang mit Menschen im Allgemeinen: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft. so schallt es hinaus.
Ich habe mit Jü oft telefoniert und gemailt, dabei immer versucht, seine echt stressige Situation zu berücksichtigen, die die meisten hier wohl noch nie erlebt haben. Meine Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv. Eher denke ich, dass Jü versucht, es den Kunden in zu vielen Dingen recht zu machen.

Weder der Monarch noch der RP23 haben ein Lockout. Wenn Du sowas willst, musst Du zu einem DT-Swiss-Dämpfer greifen. Monarch und RP23 haben eine Plattformdämpfung. Das ist alles. Im Wiegetritt bergauf hilft die auch nicht viel und sonst braucht die Fanes keine Wippunterdrückung.

Mir stellen sich auch noch fragen wie: Wolltest Du denn den Vivid für 50 Aufpreis zusätzlich haben oder im Austausch? Hast Du einen Preisminderung erhalten, weil Du den Monarch statt des RP23 bekommen hast? Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft, kannst Du noch immer auf Nachbesserung bestehen, weil die gelieferte Ware nicht der bestellten und bezahlten entspricht.


----------



## Ripgid (3. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist neu, bei den bekannten, ist das Gewinde in den Chip geschnitten



Ist ein E2 Fanes.. keine Ahnung ob das dort Serie war, oder ob da mal jemand am Chip rumgefuscht hat. Kann ein Foto nachliefern wenns gefordert wird..


----------



## EL Pablo (3. August 2012)

ich wollte keinseswegs sagen, dass ich mit der art der kommunikation mit jürgen unzufrieden war. er kümmert sich immer umgehend um rückmeldung und wenn man sieht, um welche uhrzeiten man sofort ne antwort auf fragen bekommt, dann hab ich das vorher noch nicht so erlebt bei irgendeiner firma. 

ich ging auch davon aus, dass der fox nen lockout hat. wenn der auch keins hat, bin ich mit dem monarch ja sogar besser weggekommen und meine kritik läuft ins leere. 

das angebot stand für den austausch der dämpfer, allerdings ging er wohl davon aus, dass das rad noch nicht versendet ist und hat es dann nen tag später zurück gezogen. die änderung hätte man halt vorher kommunizieren können.... ob ich ein anrecht habe bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ich hatte ja einfach ein "v1" bestellt. wenn dann dort die spezifikationen geändert werden wirds etwas knifflig. würde und werde, unabhängig von der rechtslage, da aber auch keine große welle machen. mit dem dämpfertausch wärs halt perfekt gewesen für beide seiten, aber soo schlecht ist der eingebaute auch nicht. wenn jetzt noch das knacken aufhört (und das wird es irgendwie schon) ist das gesamtpaket mehr als gut.


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2012)

Du hast ja eine Auftragsbestätigung. Wenn es Abweichungen dazu gibt, kannst Du sie entweder akzeptieren, weil es auch so passt oder sogar besser ist oder Du kannst sie reklamieren. Ganz einfach. Schwierig wird es nur, wenn der Dämpfer bereits Gebrauchsspuren hat.

Hast Du denn den normalen Monarch oder den Monarch+? In der aktuellen Teileliste des V1 steht der Monarch+ und den finde ich allemal besser, als den RP23. Den hätte ich auch genommen, hätten mich nicht ollo und eine Testfahrt vom Vivid überzeugt.

Bin übrigens total happy mit dem Vivid Air


----------



## pisskopp (3. August 2012)

??



pisskopp schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, kann es sein, dass es Geometrieänderungen. Bei der Fanes gab?
> Lenkwinkel, oberrohr. Oder hab ich falsche masse von 2011 im kopp? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (3. August 2012)

.


----------



## Osti (3. August 2012)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ??




mag sein. Ich habe noch ein Geo-Chart der ersten Fanes und da hatte der M Rahmen 580mm Oberrohr und im aktuellen sind es 585mm....


----------



## imun (3. August 2012)

Nochmal zur Verständnis mit dem Federweg. Ich schau von der Nichtantriebs -NonDrive -Seite und dann ist die 1 Lesbar und die Schraube sitzt nicht oben vorn oder unten vorne sondern mittig rechts. Hab ich dann jetzt 170mm Federweg????


----------



## hasardeur (3. August 2012)

Ja!


----------



## imun (4. August 2012)

Sehr gut


----------



## Saddamchen (4. August 2012)

grosser schrieb:


> Das sind die neuen schei?? HS1 Bremsscheiben! Ich rüste gerade mein Bike wieder auf G3 Scheiben um, da gibt es diese Probleme nicht.



Ich werde heut testweise mal von einem Freund eine G3 montieren.Wenn das funzt gehen am Montag beide Scheiben zu Jürgen raus.


----------



## kopis (4. August 2012)

Wer noch eine Fanes sucht...trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem Rahmen :-(

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/23601-alutech-cycles-alutech-fanes-signature-frame-l

grüße kopis


----------



## imun (4. August 2012)

Schade, wieso das denn?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. August 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich werde heut testweise mal von einem Freund eine G3 montieren.Wenn das funzt gehen am Montag beide Scheiben zu Jürgen raus.


So kleines Update von heute.
Habe die G3 (203mm) verbaut mit etwas zu dicken Beilagscheiben (Ca. 2 mm anstatt 1,5) da wir die passenden vergessen hatten. Aber.... kein Rubbeln mehr!!! Also an alle  mit rubbelden XO Bremsen. SCHEIBEN tauschen!!! Werde meine beiden zum Jürgen schicken. Mal schauen ob er mir neue HS1 oder G3 schickt. Bin auf jedenfall froh die Ursache gefunden zu haben und heute die erste vernünftige Tour mit meiner Kiste gemacht zu haben.
Salve 
Bernd


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. August 2012)

zu den Unterlegscheiben hätte ich hier was.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585882&page=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (5. August 2012)

Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wo ich die Decals für die Fanes plotten und drucken lassen kann? Plan ist den Alutech-Schriftzug mit vertikaler Schrift als Unterrohrschutz gegen Steinschlag aus dicker Folie unter das komplette Unterrohr zu kleben.

Gerne jemand ausm Forum.
Sehr sehr gerne nehme ich Vorlagen* 

Fotos folgen erst vom Komplettzustand 

*Von JÜ gibt's die Vektordatei nicht und die Buchstaben müssen ja vertikal gedruckt werden (die lokalen Werbedrucker wollen/können' s nicht machen).


----------



## Atti86 (5. August 2012)

kurze Zwischenfrage:
hat mittlerweile wer eine Fanes in L im Raum Braunschweig +50km?
Ein Kollege würde das gerne mal probesitzen. Falls ja würde ich mich
über eine PN freuen 

Edit: ich bin auch am überlegen auf L mit eventuell längerem Vorbau zu wechseln.


----------



## imun (5. August 2012)

Ich bestell meine Fanes und Totem Sticker in MX Folie von STICKERDUDE hier aus dem Forum. Im Bikemarkt zu finden bei Sticker, Banner und Merchandise. Vom Preis her Okay. Hab Grad auch wieder nen Auftrag laufen bei Ihm und Suche die Bilder bei Google und schick Sie Ihm dann per PDF in der Mail. Die TotemSticker waren Spitzenmäßig und auf Alutech und Keilerkopf bin ich schon gespannt. Dauert halt ein bisschen und musst warten. Aber es lohnt sich


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2012)

Klasse Tip    Vielen Dank!

Kannst Du mir die Fanes Sticker PDFs mal mailen? Die Schrift des originalen Fanes-Schriftzugs finde ich weder auf Fenster, noch Apfel.

Ich könnte im Gegenzug mit dem alten Alutech-Schriftzug mit rotem Pfeil dienen....als *.ai (Adobe Illustrator). Kann direkt als Plot- oder Druckvorlage dienen (Vektor-Grafik).


----------



## imun (5. August 2012)

Ich hab die alten Alutechs mit dem Roten T in Auftrag gegeben. Welches sind denn die neuen? Und Fanes als Schriftzug wollte ich nicht.
War heut mit meiner Hündin Trails heizen und hab alle Sticker ab. Sieht auch schick aus. Hab ja nen schwarzen Elox Rahmen und die Sticker werden SchwarzGlanz mit rotem T und schwarzer Keilerkopf mit roten Augen wenn es klappt. Der Keiler kommt aufs Steuerrohr und ein riesiger Alutech kommt ans Unterrohr und vielleicht einer ans Auto


----------



## brozzomd (5. August 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich hab die alten Alutechs mit dem Roten T in Auftrag gegeben. Welches sind denn die neuen? Und Fanes als Schriftzug wollte ich nicht.
> War heut mit meiner Hündin Trails heizen und hab alle Sticker ab. Sieht auch schick aus. Hab ja nen schwarzen Elox Rahmen und die Sticker werden SchwarzGlanz mit rotem T und schwarzer Keilerkopf mit roten Augen wenn es klappt. Der Keiler kommt aufs Steuerrohr und ein riesiger Alutech kommt ans Unterrohr und vielleicht einer ans Auto



Wenn du mir die Datei auch zukommen lassen könntest, das wäre der Hammer, ich brauch noch was für den Steuerkopf.... ;-)


----------



## Michael140 (5. August 2012)

Ich hab noch mal ne frage zum Kugellager des Acros steuersatz. Mein unteres lager ist auch hinüber und bis jetzt hab ich von Acros noch nix gehört. Gibt es noch eine andere Bezugsquelle für ein Ersatzkugellager?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2012)

Schau mal nach nem Lager von HWG, ansonsten sollte das jeder Onlineshop dort bestellen können. Vielleicht hat der Jü noch was.


----------



## Spacetime (6. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand etwas über die Federhärte vom Vivid sagen ?
wiege ca. 85kg fahrbereit. Danke

P.S. und was genau benötige ich alles (Dämpfer, Feder, Lager?) ? will den rp23 tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2012)

Weshalb nimmst Du nicht den Vivid Air? Gibt es hier gerade fÃ¼r 299â¬.
Wenn Du dann noch 40-45â¬ Ã¼brig hast, holst Du Dir noch die Huber-Buchsen dazu. That's it!


----------



## Splash (6. August 2012)

Nackermann scheint gleich mit Bikeunit, Brügelmann und fahrrad-de (wohl alles Internetstores) - so einen Dämpfer habe ich mir letzte Woche auch kommen lassen und gleich mit Huber-Buchsen versehen. 

Der Dämpfer kommt im M-M Tuning und ohne weiteres Zubehör - allerdings habe ich auch genug Dämpferpumpen ...


----------



## Spacetime (6. August 2012)

ehrlich gesagt ich bin jetzt das erste mal richtig coil gefahren mit meinem neuen Demo und finde es einfach um Längen besser (frag mich nicht warum). Zum Vivid air habe ich keinen Vergleich, bis auf den rp23 halt...

Habe mittlerweile alles gefunden.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (6. August 2012)

@Spacetime: Wo hast du das denn gefunden? Ich wieg bissel weniger fahrfertig


----------



## Nasum (6. August 2012)

Da ich gerade Huber Bushings gelesen hab wollte ich mal fragen was für einen Satz ich da brauche für die Fanes? Ich habe den Rahmen im Oktober ´11 bekommen. Ist also noch eine ältere Version. Ich hab das mit den Lagern noch nie gemacht...ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir das jmd. sagen könnte. Ach ja und welches Werkzeug benutzt ihr für solche Sachen? Anbei noch ein Bild vom Radl damit es besser erkennbar ist was für eine Version.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2012)

Du brauchst 2x 22x8mm(e0-E2), aber ansonsten schreib einfach Fanes, der kennt sich da aus.
Montage und Werkzeug findest du auf der Seite.
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (6. August 2012)

steht im Fanes geo sheet auf deren Homepage


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2012)

@Nasum: Schreib dem Stephan Huber einfach eine Mail. Der hat die Daten fÃ¼r die alten und neuen Rahmen. Ein Werkzeug kannst Du bei ihm gÃ¼nstig dazu ordern. Der groÃe Satz, inklusive Werkzeug, Fett und 3 Ersatz-Buchsen kostet ca. 45â¬.....gut investiertes Geld.

@Spacetime: Wieso 400g Mehrgewicht mitschleppen und weniger flexibel mit der Federrate eines Coil-DÃ¤mpfer sein, wenn der Vivid Air dem Vivid Coil nicht wirklich nachsteht? Vielleicht gibt es in Deiner NÃ¤he ja jemanden, bei dem Du den Vivid Air mal testen kannst. Ich denke, das lohnt sich.


----------



## Nasum (6. August 2012)

Vielen Dank.Wie macht ihr das mit den Lagern an der Schwinge und Co.? Macht ihr das auch selber oder ist da ein Fachmann gefragt. Die Lager sind noch ganz gut aber ich wollte schonmal alles bestellen da jetzt gerade Geld da ist. Könnt ihr da irgendwelche Lager empfehlen oder alles Standard Ware?

Edit: Danke hasardeur!!!


----------



## Spacetime (6. August 2012)

22,2x8mm, 27,4x8mm steht da, das habe ich auch jetzt bestellt :O hoffe es passt


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2012)

Das gilt aber erst ab der E3. Du hast E2, wenn du ein Steuerrohrgussett hast, das hast du.

Nasum ich würde SKF RSH explorer verbauen. Mehr Fett drin, beste Dichtung(metall + gummi), geringere Tolleranzen.


----------



## Spacetime (6. August 2012)

ah ok thx


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2012)

E1 und E2 haben 2x 22,2x8mm...aber wie gesagt, Stephan hat die Maße für alle Generationen.


----------



## Spacetime (6. August 2012)

ist das alte Maß denn 22.2 x 8 mm bei beiden ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Dschiehses (6. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt bei meinem Fanes den Dämpfer umbestellt, von Monarch auf Marzocchi Roco Coil TST R. Was brauche ich bei ca 95kg fahrfertig für ne Federhärte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2012)

Der Federrechner ist ganz gut.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx/


----------



## imun (6. August 2012)

Hab komplett mit allem 110kg und ne 550'er Feder. Also rate ich dir zu einer 500'er. Ich denke das 450 zu weich sind. Die fährt nen Kollege mit 85kg


----------



## lhampe (6. August 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal ne frage zum Kugellager des Acros steuersatz. Mein unteres lager ist auch hinüber und bis jetzt hab ich von Acros noch nix gehört. Gibt es noch eine andere Bezugsquelle für ein Ersatzkugellager?




Bei mir hat Acros die Lager auf Garantie ersetzt. Ich mußte allerdings auch die Lager inkl. Schalen einschicken. Dafür gibts auf der Aros Seite einen Link für das Garatieantragsformular.

@Nasum

Das Lagerauspressen ist schon ein bißchen tricky, besonders eins der Hauptlager, da es nur sehr kleine Flächen zum abstützen gibt. Zudem klebt Jürgen die Lager ein. Man sollte also den Rahmen erwärmen um die Auspresskräfte zu verringern. Bei gepulverten Rahmen muß man da beim Erwärmen vorsichtig sein.


Am Wochenende habe ich meine Fanes in Braunlage die Trails runter geschickt und das eher Freeridemäßige Fahrwerk genossen. Außer hier und da mal an der Dämpfung spielen war nix zu tun. Zu hören waren auch nur die ächzenden Felgen. Absolut problemlose Funktion des Bikes. So solls sein.


----------



## Nasum (6. August 2012)

Danke lhampe. Ich mach erstmal die Huber Buchsen rein, das ist ja ganz easy und um die Lager kÃ¼mmere ich mich wenns in den Winter geht. Ich wollt nur schonmal bestellen damit ich es liegen hab.

Danke an hasardeur fÃ¼r den Tip mit dem Sorglos Paket(groÃer Satz).Hab es bestellt:Alubuchsen+Gleitlager+Tool+Fett+3Ersatzgleitlager+Versand (45,50â¬)).
Alle Gleitlager auf den Vivid angepasst.


----------



## Duc851 (6. August 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Mh da fällt es mir schwer mich zu entscheiden.Ich bedanke mich für die Bilder. Vlt. hat ja noch jmd. einen gebürsteten Rahmen um mal den Unterschied zu sehen.Danke
> 
> Edit: Vlt. könnt ihr mir sagen was das auf dem Foto ist ExWorks oder gebürstet.So möchte ich ihn gerne haben:



Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Unterschiede zwischen den ersten, handgeschweißten Rahmen und den neuen Fanes sind? Bisher ist mir die Druckstrebe aufgefallen, aber sonst?


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2012)

Kettenstrebe, Unterrohr, Gusset zw. Unter- und Oberrohr, geschraubte Zug-/Leitungsführungen, Führung für Remote-Sattelstütze, Dämpferwippe.....to be completed

Am besten, Du schaust mal in mein Fotoalbum und vergleichst. Meiner Ansicht nach kann man alle Unterschiede sehen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. August 2012)

Hier nochmal die Unterschiede.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9411638&postcount=5772


----------



## pisskopp (7. August 2012)

LW minus 1 Grad
Oberohr plus 5 mm
Steuerrohr minus 7mm


....




Osti schrieb:


> mag sein. Ich habe noch ein Geo-Chart der ersten Fanes und da hatte der M Rahmen 580mm Oberrohr und im aktuellen sind es 585mm....


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

Hey Jungs,

kurze Frage: Passt das Schaltauge der Fanes E2 auch an die Fanes E3 oder hat sich da etwas geändert?

Besten Dank für sinnvolle Anmerkungen.

der Drahtesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (7. August 2012)

Kommt auf die Achse an. Im Shop kann man 4 verschiedene Augen auswählen.

http://alutech-cycles.com/Ersatzschaltauge-Fanes-Enduro


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage an alle hier. Was fahrt ihr so für Lenkerbreiten? Überlege, mir nen 800'er dranzuschrauben. Jetzt ist der Sixpack Leader 750 dran, an sich auch nicht schlecht, aber wie es halt so ist, immer mal was neues 
Wer fährt über 750mm und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Spacetime (7. August 2012)

kann ich an meiner Fanes mit XT Umwerfer die 2fach XT Kurbel Problemlos gegen eine 2 SLX mit Bash tauschen ?


----------



## Chucknorman (7. August 2012)

Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe funktioniert das nicht ohne Modifikationen, da die Xt 2fach Kurbel eine andere Kettenlinie als die Slx hat und der Umwerfer speziell auf die 2x10 Kombi ausgelegt ist. 
Werd an meiner Fanes auch die Slx 2fach Kurbel mit Bash mit dem 665er Shimano Slx Umwerfer fahren. Das sollte klappen.


----------



## JpunktF (7. August 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage an alle hier. Was fahrt ihr so für Lenkerbreiten? Überlege, mir nen 800'er dranzuschrauben. Jetzt ist der Sixpack Leader 750 dran, an sich auch nicht schlecht, aber wie es halt so ist, immer mal was neues
> Wer fährt über 750mm und kann was dazu sagen?



Ich fahr 780, aber ich hab auch saubreite Schultern ))


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Das ist mein Problem 
Bei SuperStarComponents haben Sie nen 915mm breiten Lenker, kürzbar bis auf 750mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Da kann man aber nur noch Waldautobahn fahren wegen der Breite


----------



## JpunktF (7. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> kurze Frage: Passt das Schaltauge der Fanes E2 auch an die Fanes E3 oder hat sich da etwas geändert?
> 
> ...



wenn Du ein Schaltauge brauchst, dann ruf am besten den Jürgen an, lass ihn nachsehn was du für nen Rahmen hast, und kauf gleich zwei.

Ich weiss zumindest sicher von drei verschiedenen Versionen allein für 135 und 142 Achsen:

135 plan
142 mit Versatzstufe
135/142 mit Einleger


----------



## JpunktF (7. August 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Da kann man aber nur noch Waldautobahn fahren wegen der Breite



Ich hab mir sogar mitten in der Stadt einen blauen Finger geholt ))


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2012)

Ich fahr nen Answer Protaper mit780mm davor nen reverse xxl mit740mm. Im großen und ganzen kann man da nicht viel falsch machen, wenn die Winkel zum Körper passen. Aber das ist wie mit Sätteln eine Ergonomie Frage, jeder jeck ist anders. aber im Endeffekt kannste auch mal bei dem jetzigen Lenker ganz außen greifen, es sind ja nur 2cm Unterschied.


----------



## Bonvivant (7. August 2012)

Nach so einigem herum experimentieren: ***trommelwirbel*** Kommt drauf an.
So breit, wie es geht, ohne die Arme um den Spielraum zu beschneiden, den Du brauchst um damit am Rad zu arbeiten (sprich wegdrücken, pushen etc.). Daher: breiteren Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau kombinieren (falls von der Steigfähigkeit und/oder Lenknervosität zu vertreten).

Ganz allgemein ist aber runterkürzen nach probeweisem verschieben der Griffe ein probates Mittel, das Gegenteil weniger. Daher kauf Dir den breitesten, wo gibt 

ps: Bei meinem 740mm Lenker ist es bisweilen schwierig, das Ratt durch manche enge Kellertür zu bekommen


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Alles schon probiert. Da ich viel Sixpack verbaut habe werde ich den Driver 805 nehmen.


----------



## ollo (7. August 2012)

je nachdem was man fährt und was die Arme hergeben...... 800 mm Flat für den Park und 740-760 mm für längere Touren. Bei längeren Touren und weit auseinander "gespreizten" Armen, stellen sich zumindest bei mir leichte Ermüdungserscheinen in den Armen ein.


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Meine Kellertür ist 105cm breit. Also würde auch der von SuperStar gehen


----------



## JpunktF (7. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> je nachdem was man fährt und was die Arme hergeben...... 800 mm Flat für den Park und 740-760 mm für längere Touren. Bei längeren Touren und weit auseinander "gespreizten" Armen, stellen sich zumindest bei mir leichte Ermüdungserscheinen in den Armen ein.




yip, ich fahr so lange Schrottanstiege dann auch im Rennradstyle, und greif neben den Vorbau, ist ab und zu ganz erholsam...


----------



## ollo (7. August 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Meine Kellertür ist 105cm breit. Also würde auch der von SuperStar gehen



 Du kannst Dir auch in die Zarge noch links und rechts einen Schlitz in Lenkerhöhe machen, dann geht noch breiter ........ aber wieso fährst Du eigentlich im Keller Rad, ist doch schon Sommer kannst ruhig raus kommen und draußen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Och Ollo, da steht mein Bike drin und schläft dort  hab heute 2m lange Wellen gedreht, hatte schon überlegt dort in der Mitte auf 31.8 zu drehen, aber dann komm ich glaube auf über 20kg mit dem Rad


----------



## ollo (7. August 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Och Ollo, da steht mein Bike drin und schläft dort  hab heute 2m lange Wellen gedreht, hatte schon überlegt dort in der Mitte auf 31.8 zu drehen, aber dann komm ich glaube auf über 20kg mit dem Rad




ach passt schon, brauchst nur mehr Druckstufe in der Gabel, damit sie nicht so zusammensackt


----------



## Bonvivant (7. August 2012)

Mit so 'nem 2m Lenker hast Du auch richtig Druck auf dem Vorderrad in Kurven und die Front KANN gar nicht mehr hoch kommen


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ich würde SKF RSH explorer verbauen. Mehr Fett drin, beste Dichtung(metall + gummi), geringere Tolleranzen.



Welche brauch ich da alles genau für den Rahmen?? Auch wenn es schonmal irgendwo geschrieben wurde, bei der schnellschreibung hier im Thread dauert das 3 Tage bis man es findet


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Mit so 'nem 2m Lenker hast Du auch richtig Druck auf dem Vorderrad in Kurven und die Front KANN gar nicht mehr hoch kommen



Ihr seit


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2012)

post 5245

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249&highlight=skf+rsh&page=210


----------



## Drahtesel89 (7. August 2012)

Danke für die "Schaltaugen-Tips"!


----------



## imun (7. August 2012)

Ist für die 1. Serie. Ich hab E2


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2012)

Hat sich da überhaupt was geändert, E3 ist doch neu? Dann mal Jü fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

Ab auf den Boden und Liegestütze machen, dann in der Position die dir am besten taugt/wo die Stütze am leichtesten fallen die Distanz zwischen den Händen (außen-außen) messen, das ist deine optimale Lenkerbreite.


----------



## Masberg (8. August 2012)

Bevor ich den Jürgen von der Arbeit abhalte und andere deshalb noch länger auf ihre Räder warten müssen wollte ich mal hier die kundigen Forenmitglieder um deren Wissen / Meinung fragen. Meine Wahl wird wohl auf die Fanes V.2 XT  fallen.

Wer weiss, welche Achsinlays da dran sind (135 o. 142), ich möchte nämlich meine alten Laufräder weiterfahren?

Die Konfiguration ist ja gem. Verkaufsbedingungen nicht änderbar. Hinsichtlich Schaltgruppe und Bremse habe ich aber Änderungsbedarf (z.B. 3fach). Wie geht Alutech hier mit Wünschen nach Upgrades/ oder Downgrades in der Regel um (Falls die Antwort auf diese Frage der Vertraulichkeit unterliegt, schreibt mir eine PN!)?

Kann man noch Rahmen in Größe L mit M Sitzrohr bekommen?

Warum gibt es die Optionen Alu gebürstet und Alu eloxal sowie Metallic Optionen nur beim Rahmen und nicht bei dem Komplettbike?

Apropos Metallic - hat jemand eine Metallic RAL Farbe am Rad? Bild?

Danke für Antworten...


----------



## imun (8. August 2012)

Das is doch viel zu anstrengend


----------



## psycho82 (8. August 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> Bevor ich den Jürgen von der Arbeit abhalte und andere deshalb noch länger auf ihre Räder warten müssen wollte ich mal hier die kundigen Forenmitglieder um deren Wissen / Meinung fragen. Meine Wahl wird wohl auf die Fanes V.2 XT  fallen.
> 
> Wer weiss, welche Achsinlays da dran sind (135 o. 142), ich möchte nämlich meine alten Laufräder weiterfahren?
> 
> ...



Schreib dem Jü deine Wünsche per E-Mail, bekommst dann ein Angebot.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Bonvivant (8. August 2012)

Masberg schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiss, welche Achsinlays da dran sind (135 o. 142), ich möchte nämlich meine alten Laufräder weiterfahren?


Beide: Montiert waren bei mir 135mm Breite, auf 142mm kommst Du, in dem Du die Inlets an den Ausfallenden raus nimmst. Simple und coole Lösung.



			
				Masberg schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibt es die Optionen Alu gebürstet und Alu eloxal sowie Metallic Optionen nur beim Rahmen und nicht bei dem Komplettbike?


 Sprich mal mit ihm  Gilt auch für alles weitere...


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2012)

Wobei XT-3fach schwierig werden kÃ¶nnte. Der JÃ¼ bekommt OEM-Pakete und da ist nunmal XT-2fach drin. Eine 3fach halte ich auch fÃ¼r Quark an einem Enduro. Wenn Dein Einsatzgebiet wirklich 3fach fordert, warte lieber auf das AllMountain.
Alternativ kannst Du JÃ¼ fragen, ob er die SLX 3fach verbaut. Die ist mMn nicht wirklich schlechter als die XT.
Solltest Du 3fach haben wollen, um statt groÃem KB einen Bash zu montieren, kann ich zur Truvativ AKA 2.1 raten. Die gibt es ab ca. 120â¬ inkl. Bash. DafÃ¼r kannst Du die 2fach XT in der Bucht locker verkloppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (8. August 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eine 3fach halte ich auch für Quark an einem Enduro. Wenn Dein Einsatzgebiet wirklich 3fach fordert, warte lieber auf das AllMountain.
> Alternativ kannst Du Jü fragen, ob er die SLX 3fach verbaut. Die ist mMn nicht wirklich schlechter als die XT.
> Solltest Du 3fach haben wollen, um statt großem KB einen Bash zu montieren, kann ich zur Truvativ AKA 2.1 raten. Die gibt es ab ca. 120 inkl. Bash. Dafür kannst Du die 2fach XT in der Bucht locker verkloppen.


du hast mich durchschaut.  Ich fahre aktuell 20/36 + Bash mit 9fach 11-32 und das kommt an das Neue auch wieder dran. Da das alte Rad verkauft werden will brauche ich halt was passendes Mainstream (SLX 3 fach wäre da schon gut)
Genauso ist es mit meiner Code die auch wieder ans neue Rad soll...

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Dann werde ich den Jürgen wohl doch mal meine Wunschliste schicken.


----------



## Ripgid (9. August 2012)

kurze Frage in die Runde:

Überlege mir eine Hammerschmidt an meiner Fanes nachzurüsten; bedarf es dafür gesonderter Zuganschläge im Tretlagerbereich?

Oder ist das einfach Plug'n'Play?


----------



## JpunktF (9. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> kurze Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Überlege mir eine Hammerschmidt an meiner Fanes nachzurüsten; bedarf es dafür gesonderter Zuganschläge im Tretlagerbereich?
> 
> Oder ist das einfach Plug'n'Play?



Dranschrauben, losfahren


----------



## Ripgid (9. August 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Dranschrauben, losfahren



das wollte ich hören! Danke


----------



## slash-sash (10. August 2012)

Wenn ich keine Ohren hätte, würde ich jetzt in die Runde grinsen.
Der Vivid Air ist da und Stephan hat die Huber Buchsen auch extrem schnell geschickt. Nur blöd, dass ich erst am Sonntag zum testen komme. Kann mir jemand kurz die Einstellung sagen,die er im Vivid Air fährt und ca. 67kg nackt ist?! Das EInstell-Video habe ich gefunden. Aber ich denke mal, dass die Einstellung für einen deutlich schwereren Fahrer ist.


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2012)

Sag solltest Du auch ohne Vorgabe eigestellt bekommen - oder? Ansonsten mit 3-4-10 (Comp. - Ending Stroke Rebound - Beginning Stroke Rebound) starten. Immer vom linken Anschlag an gezählt. Bei der Ending-Stroke sind die Klicks vielleicht schwer zu fühlen. 4 Klicks entspricht knapp einer Umdrehung.

Sonst findest Du hier gute Tips zum Mitnehmen: http://www.kalnai.at/techdownloads/0000009bde0dd1825.htm

Danke an Ollo für den Link


----------



## Nasum (10. August 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei Stephan und den Buchsen sind. Ich möchte den Stephan jetzt nicht mit belanglosen(für ihn zumindest) Fragen nerven. Ich hab bestellt per Mail und er hat nur zurück geschrieben das er für den weiteren Ablauf meine Adresse brauch, mehr nicht. Wie ist das den mit bezahlen??? Alles auf Rechnung? Wie lange hast du gewartet Slash- sash? Sonst wollen sie ja immer sofort Geld aber bei Stephan war da erstmal keine Rede von. War übrigens ein sehr netter Kontakt dort, hat mir gut gefallen. Ich habs jetzt nicht eilig aber würde es gerne Wissen. Schönes We euch allen


----------



## Osti (10. August 2012)

jo, ist auf Rechnung


----------



## othu (10. August 2012)

Spätestens am 2. Tag solltest du die Teile inkl. einer Rechnung im Briefkasten haben. Der Stephan ist mega! Selbst wenn du der Depp bist und dich bei den Buchsen vermessen hast ist der super entgegenkommend!!


----------



## Nasum (10. August 2012)

Danke euch, das der Stephan sehr gut drauf ist konnte ich in den Mails schon rauslesen Hab am 6.08 bestellt, wenn heute nix da ist rufe ich mal durch aber wie gesagt es eilt ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (10. August 2012)

Bei mir ging es 4 Tage und kam auf Rechnung. Also nur ruhig Blut.


----------



## Nasum (10. August 2012)

So alles da, ein kleine Frage hab ich noch...ist vlt. eine doofe Frage aber ich tu es trotzdem mal. Das hintere Gleitlager hab ich gewechselt(also da wo Drehung drin ist, die Dämpferseite zum Hinterrad).Die neuen Dämpferbuchsen rechts und links rein gedrückt und fertig. Soweit war alles in Ordnung. Vorne hab ich eine Durchgängige schwarze Buchse...kann ich da auch die geteilten 2 Buchsen vom Stephan rein bauen+dem Gleitlager??? Bringt das vorne am Dämpfer überhaupt was? Da ist ja alles starr, das einzige ist das ja der Zahn der Zeit dran knabbert.

Edit: So hab jetzt komplett gewechselt. Zumindest klappert nix und es passt alles.


----------



## ollo (10. August 2012)

so gehört das


----------



## Nasum (10. August 2012)

Find ich auch. So jetzt gehts los Radeln Viel Spass am We euch allen.


----------



## slash-sash (10. August 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sag solltest Du auch ohne Vorgabe eigestellt bekommen - oder? Ansonsten mit 3-4-10 (Comp. - Ending Stroke Rebound - Beginning Stroke Rebound) starten. Immer vom linken Anschlag an gezählt. Bei der Ending-Stroke sind die Klicks vielleicht schwer zu fühlen. 4 Klicks entspricht knapp einer Umdrehung.
> 
> Sonst findest Du hier gute Tips zum Mitnehmen: http://www.kalnai.at/techdownloads/0000009bde0dd1825.htm
> 
> Danke an Ollo für den Link



Jo, das sollte ich wohl hin bekommen. aber nicht das nachfedern vergessen, damit sich die Luft auch "setzt".  Wie im Video!
Aber es ist schon interessant, dass jeder eine andere "Ausgangsbasis" angibt. Ich nehme mal deine 3-4-10. Mal schauen, wie das für mich ist. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich ja schon ein wenig Repsekt vor den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Aber das wird schon. Langsam ran tasten.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. August 2012)

Das mit den Klicks durchgeben macht auch nur bedingt Sinn. Ausprobieren bringt mehr, man soll das ja auch auf sich einstellen, da gibts ja genügend unterscheidliche Geschmäcker. 
Mach einfach mal druck drauf und verstell alles auf "ungedämpft" dann haste nach ein paar hundet metern recht schnell raus, was sich wohin entwickeln soll. Nach ein paar Wochen noch mal als Gegenprobe das ganze wieder auf null zurücksetzen. Klingt erstmal schräg, aber dann kennt ihr euch auch gut aus mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten. Die Anleitungen im Internet bringen da wenig, das ging teils völlig in die falsche Richtung. Dann lieber selbst angeln lernen, als Fisch geliefert bekommen.


----------



## ollo (10. August 2012)

das einzige was Du vielleicht öfters verstellst ist der Luftdruck, die Druckstufe und vielleicht die Anfangszugstufe...... Luftdruck je nach Strecke bzw. geht es in den Park etwas softer, geht es auf Tour etwas Straffer. Druckstufe, im Park etwas mehr zu und auf Tour nur Bergauf zugedreht , dann wieder nur 2-3 Klicks zu. 

Die Endzugstufe und Anfangszugstufe habe ich einmal eingestellt und fahre sie so egal was und wenn ich mit dem Rad Dropen gehen würde würde ich die Endzugstufe nur mehr zudrehen.

Im Groben also 1 x Pumpe 2 x Knöpfe und die landen zu 95% immer wieder in der selben Einstellung


----------



## slash-sash (10. August 2012)

Ok. Ich denke, es ist echt ne super Idee, mal alles auf Null zu stellen und dann mal auszuprobieren. Dann hat man wirklich das Feedback, was was macht. Den Luftdruck habe ich jetzt bei 10 Bar. Das sind bei mir zwischen 30 und 35% Sag. Sollte wohl passen.
Am Sonntag geht's dann mal los: Testen. Ich  bin schon ganz ****erig. Darf ich das hier so schreiben?!?!?!?


----------



## Hoppes (12. August 2012)

Edit. Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (13. August 2012)

Die warterei ist unerträglich zumal hier tag für tag neue bilder kommen 

Eigentlich sollte das bike diese woche eintrudeln.

Aber mal was anderes hat jemand von euch ne ahnung ob es solche carbon rahmenschoner fürs unterrohr wie im liteville forum auch für die fanes gibt?

Bei interesse könnte man die dinger ja anfertigen/anfertigen lassen.

Ich weiß folie kost so gut wie nix aber die optik ist mMn cool. Mehr aushalten als ne folie tuts auch.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. August 2012)

Nene, dann lieber ein Material, daß auch Schläge abdämpft.


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. August 2012)

Hat jemand von den schon fahrenden Fanes Besitzern Erfahrungen mit dem X-Fusion Vector Air HLR gemacht? Bin am Überlegen den FOX DHX Air gegen den X-Fusion zu Tauschen. Also falls schon jemand mit dem Dämpfer Erfahrungen gesammelt hat wäre ich sehr dankbar über nen paar Infos.


----------



## ollo (14. August 2012)

den DHX würde ich sogar gegen einen Stock Tauschen  ..... und nein leider keine Erfahrung, jedes mal wenn ich den X Fusion bestellen wollte wußte keiner genau wann und ob überhaupt für den Deutschen Markt lieferbar 


@Banana Joe

versuch doch mal bei Lotz Carbon so etwas anzufragen 
http://www.lotz-carbon.de/ 

Ansonsten gibt es von 3 M eine Carbon Klebefolie

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-di...schwarz.html?gclid=CJu5vYXX5rECFQODDgodvhoAww


----------



## Dschiehses (14. August 2012)

Ganz dumme Frage nebenbei ... Welche Federlänge brauch ich für einen 216er Dämpfer? 2,5"? 2,75"? Es handelt sich um einen Marzocchi Roco TST R...


----------



## Mircwidu (14. August 2012)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den schon fahrenden Fanes Besitzern Erfahrungen mit dem X-Fusion Vector Air HLR gemacht? Bin am Überlegen den FOX DHX Air gegen den X-Fusion zu Tauschen. Also falls schon jemand mit dem Dämpfer Erfahrungen gesammelt hat wäre ich sehr dankbar über nen paar Infos.



Anbei ein Informatives Review zum X-Fusion.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593204&highlight=HLR

Vertrieb macht Reset Racing. Die sollten doch eine Aussage treffen können wir es mit der Lieferbarkeit ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. August 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Ganz dumme Frage nebenbei ... Welche Federlänge brauch ich für einen 216er Dämpfer? 2,5"? 2,75"? Es handelt sich um einen Marzocchi Roco TST R...



rechnet man das nicht Federweg : Dämpferhub = Länge ( 170: 63 = 2,7 bzw. 160:63 = 2,5)


----------



## Ripgid (14. August 2012)

Die auf der Feder aufgedruckte Kennung bezeichnet doch schon Federhärte und Dämpferhub.
z.b. 400x2,5" entspricht: Federhärte 400, Hub 2,5"

2,5" entsprechen dann einem hub von 63,5mm.


----------



## ollo (14. August 2012)

ja genau so war es 

@Dschiehses 

die Original Mz Federn sind eh recht lang und z.B. die von X Fusion sind zu Kurz für den Dämpfer . Ich hatte mir mal eine Cane Creek  geholt und die passte von der länge gerade so sprich sie war mit den Extra Platten gerade lang genug. Frag mich aber nicht wie viele cm sie Gesamt lang war


----------



## Atti86 (15. August 2012)

So jungs welchen,
die 3er Kurbel muss gegen die 2er mit Bash ausgetauscht werden.
fahre aktuelle die originalverbaute SLX mit 24-32-42-Abstufung.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen was "vernünftig" wäre.

1. Oberes Kettenbaltt ab und nen Bash drauf
2. Großes und Mittleres ab und das SLX 36er mit Bash drauf
3. Wirklich eine neue Kurbel (+-22 - +-38) plus Bash

In allen Fällen gilt, mit welchem Bash habt ihr gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## Splash (16. August 2012)

Kommt sicher drauf an, wo Du so fährst, aber ich habe mittig ein 36er drauf, da mir das 32er oft zu wenig wäre. Ob das bei Dir auch so ist, kannst Du auch einfach selbst feststellen. Als Bash passt zb ein Truvativ Stylo AM ...


----------



## imun (16. August 2012)

24, 36 komplett Saint klappt bei mir sehr gut


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2012)

ALternativ kann man auch minimal weniger Schaltperformance hinnehmen und 22-38 fahren mit STylo AM Bash auf ner umgebauten 2fach SLX mit Pedal-Stahlinserts.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2012)

Bei meiner Fanes hast Du 36/22 probiert. Dazu habe ich noch ein 24er rumliegen. Das genügt im Mittelgebirge locker. Sicher kannst Du dort auch gut 38/24 fahren. Das bringt dann ein bisschen mehr Topspeed. Als Start finde ich 36/24 gut, wenn Alpen dabei sind 36/22. Ein 38er kannst Du Dir dann noch immer dazu kaufen und probieren. Bashs oder Rockrings gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Wichtig ist nur 104er Lochkreis und ein Durchmesser, der bis 38er Kettenblätter schützt (steht meist in der Artikelbeschreibung).

Noch ein kleines Update um Klacken/Knacken. Offensichtlich wurde das Klacken an meiner Fanes von den Lagerbuchsen der Gabel (Lyrik) verursacht. Nachdem sie richtig "eingearbeitet" wurde, ist es verschwunden. Also alles jetzt so, wie es sein soll.


----------



## Atti86 (16. August 2012)

32er ist mir definitiv zu wenig, 42er "zu viel", die günstigste variante wäre das wohl wirklich ein 36er Kettenblatt. 
Bzw welche andere könnten passen? würde gerne ein 38/39 haben?

@hasardeur:

oops vergessen umzublättern

22/36 ist ne super Kombi, ist eine X.9-Kurbel oder?
war das schon so oder hast du die Kettenblätter selbst zusammengestellt.

Ich würde gerne 22-38 haben. Ist das überhaupt sinnig, bzw bekommen ich das noch geschaltet?


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2012)

TA Chinook find ich gut und leicht, alternativ ein Truvativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (16. August 2012)

Ich überlege, ob ich mir für den Anfang einfach was günstiges aus dem Bikemarkt fische,
wie das hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24054-shimano-xt-kettenblatt-22
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/24663-e-thirteen-e-13-guidering-38-t
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/23318-straitline-bashguard

würde das harmonieren?


----------



## san_andreas (16. August 2012)

Das e13 Kettenblatt ist ein DH/FR single Kettenblatt, d.h. es hat keinerlei Schalthilfen und wird dir deshalb wenig Freude machen.


----------



## Atti86 (16. August 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das e13 Kettenblatt ist ein DH/FR single Kettenblatt, d.h. es hat keinerlei Schalthilfen und wird dir deshalb wenig Freude machen.



Ja das ist mir gerade auch bewusst geworden, aber woran erkenne ich es direkt? Also schaue gerade in den Bikemarkt und werde nicht schlau draus.


----------



## Splash (16. August 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich mir n Verschleissteil gebraucht kaufen würde, kann aber von guten Erfahrungen hiermit berichten:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s-T-A-Chinook-8-9-fach-Kettenblatt-4-Arm.html
rsp.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ngle-8-9-10-fach-Kettenblatt-4-Arm-104mm.html

Als 22er solltest Du ein Kettenblatt mit 64er Lochkreis nehmen, als grosses KB ein 104er Lochkreis.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2012)

Meine Kurbel ist eine Truvativ AKA 2.1 (baugleich X.9). Die Originale Kombi ist 36/24. Das 22er der SLX kannst Du behalten, habe ich auch dran. Also brauchst Du entweder ein 36er + Bash oder Du kaufst Dir die AKA für 117  inkl. Bash (hier) in 36/24 und vertickst Deine SLX komplett. Am Ende ist das wahrscheinlich die günstigste Variante. Ein 22er SLX KB kannst Du für ca. 12 dazu kaufen, brauchst Du mit 11-36 Kassette aber nur in den Alpen.


----------



## Masberg (16. August 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> TA Chinook find ich gut und leicht, alternativ ein Truvativ.



Habe ich auch (36er) in Verbindung mit nem 20er Mountain Goat



hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein 22er SLX KB kannst Du für ca. 12 dazu kaufen, brauchst Du mit 11-36 Kassette aber nur in den Alpen.



Was man in den Alpen und was im Mittelgebirge benötigt wird, ist sicherlich individuell verschieden. 

Hiermit (http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#)  kann man die Entfaltung (also Strecke bei einer Kurbelumdrehung) oder erreichbare Geschwindigkeiten gut ermitteln. Ist für die individuelle Entscheidung, welche Übersetzung man haben will, gut zu gebrauchen.

Bei meinem Bashguard (Truvativ Stylo) macht ein größeres Kettenblatt als 36 keinen Sinn, weil dann die Zähne überstehen und die Funktion des Bashguards dahin ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. August 2012)

38t mit stylo geht auch noch, da steht noch nicht über. selbst mit Kette noch nicht mal gleiche Höhe.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass die Stylo und AKA bzgl. Bash-Abmessung ähnlich sind. An der AKA sind bei 36er KB noch ein paar mm Luft. Ein 38er sollte also noch passen.

@Masberg: Es gibt sicher Biker, die mit einer 42/28-Kombi alle Herausforderungen bezwingen. Ich bin aber mit Atti schon gefahren und denke, dass es so für ihn passt. Eine 3fach SLX hat als kleinstes KB ein 22er, also noch ein Anhaltspunkt mehr für Ihn


----------



## Masberg (16. August 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 38t mit stylo geht auch noch, da steht noch nicht über. selbst mit Kette noch nicht mal gleiche Höhe.



Hätte nicht gedacht, dass da noch Luft ist... Gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (18. August 2012)

Nabend,

ich hab auf den vorherigen Seiten mal nochmals die Diskussion zum Knacken durchgestöbert da meine Fanes auch beim Einfedern ein eher "reibendes" helles hin-und her Knacken von sich gibt.

Hab mal etwas genauer hingehört und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit festgestellt, dass es an der bremsseitigen unteren Hinterbaustrebe bzw. den dazugehörigen Lagern liegt. D.h. wenn ich da seitlich mit der Hand etwas Druck drauf ausübe gibt es das Knacken. Seitliches Spiel konnte ich nicht feststellen, halt nur hin- und wieder das Knacken. 
Hab hier leider weder Drehmomentschlüssel noch viel Schrauber-Knowhow rumfliegen...gekonnt ignorieren und abwarten ob es von alleine verschwindet? 

Und noch eine Frage: Wollte nächste Woche die "Erstinspektion" machen lassen bevor es in den Urlaub geht. Hab auch eine was MTBs angeht fachkundige Werkstatt zur Hand. Würds auch lieber selber machen aber wie gesagt....zwei linke Hände und wenig Zeit 
Vielleicht ne ziemlich doofe Frage, aber müssen bzw. dürfen die ganzen Hinterbaulager und Schrauben überhaupt nachgezogen werden? Hab da in der Bedienungsanleitung was mit Loctite gelesen und natürlich Drehmomentangaben...

Ich sag schonmal Danke


----------



## Hoppes (19. August 2012)

Mein knacken ist nach einer 3h Tour weg.
Ähnlich wie bei paar anderen. Scheint "normal" zu sein


----------



## lhampe (20. August 2012)

Bin gestern vor der Rheinischen Hitze geflohen und habe das bergauf fahren dem Lift in Winterberg überlassen

Aber die Hitze war doch noch so groß das die Konzentration leidet, hab mir nen ganz schönen Mist zusammen gefahren. Aber auch das hat das Fanes mit Bravur gemeistert und mich sicher nach unten gebracht.

 Es war übrigens sehr leer in WiBe, maximale Wartezeit am Lift 2 Minuten


----------



## Wandango (20. August 2012)

@Hoppes

Danke, aber beruhigt mich aber leider nur mittelmäßig, da ich irgendwie auf der letzten Runde das Gefühl hatte, dass es doller geworden ist, aber naja ich warte mal den Schottlandtrip ab. Entweder knacken ist danach weg, knacken ist noch da und alles fährt noch wie gewohnt und dann bleibt es wohl auch so oder Hinterbau ist ab 

Kann mir zu der anderen - zugegebenermaßen dummen Frage - jemand ne Antwort geben?


----------



## lhampe (20. August 2012)

@Wandango

Bei Nagelneuen Rädern sollte man die Schrauben nach den ersten paar Touren kontrollieren ung ggf. neu festziehen. Besonders, Vorbau und Kurbel. Wenn ich mein Rad demontiere muß ich dann nach den ersten Touren immer die eine oder andere Schraube nachziehen. Danach passiert dann aber nix mehr. Am Hauptlager aber vorher die kleine Madenschraube auf der nichtantriebsseite lösen. Ich denke das wird bei der V3 Fanes immer noch so sein.


----------



## Wandango (20. August 2012)

Jau, Vorbau und der ganze Kram ist klar. Das hab ich auch schon gemacht. Ging mir hauptsächlich um die ganzen dicken Hinterbaulager + Schrauben. 
Der ganze Fully-Hokus-Pokus ist mir noch etwas ungeheuer 

Aber was meinst du mit Hauptlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (20. August 2012)

Bei mir musste ich noch die Speichen nachziehen, war mir zuerst auch nicht sofort bewusst.


----------



## ollo (21. August 2012)

Wandango schrieb:


> ........
> Aber was meinst du mit Hauptlager?




das etwas rechts versetzt kurz "über" der Kurbel ...... wenn du dir die Strebe auf der Bremsseite anschaust solltest Du seitlich eine kleine Madenschrauben sehen die das Hauptlager beim Joke fixiert, die muß raus gedreht werden bevor das Lager nach gezogen wird


----------



## Landus (21. August 2012)

War bei eueren "Fanesen" (ist das die Mehrzahl von Fanes?) eigentlich eine Anleitung/Liste mit Drehmomenten dabei?


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8909157&postcount=3759
Gilt aber nur für E0-E2, vielleicht hat der Jü schon ne überarbeitete Version, dann müsste man mal dort fragen.


----------



## Landus (21. August 2012)

Herzlichen Dank, das ging ja schnell


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2012)

das is auch neu für mich.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. August 2012)

Also in der Beienungsanleitung für die Fanes Enduro Serie 3.0 die ich hier vor Mir liegen habe stehen auf Seite 5 Maximale Drehmomente.


----------



## big toe (22. August 2012)

Hey Zusammen,

ich bin drum und dran mir eine Fanes V2 zu kaufen, jedoch bin ich mir bezÃ¼glich der Gabel und der Farbe etwas unschlÃ¼ssigâ¦

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti und wÃ¼rde sich der Wechsel auf die Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH lohnen? Ich schÃ¤tze eigentlich das Verhalten einer Feder, die Gewichteinsparung wÃ¼rde der Fanes aber gut tunâ¦

Bei der Farbe soll es entweder das gebÃ¼rstete Alu oder eine Lasur werden. Gibt es mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungen zur Lasur? Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass die Lasur nicht besonders strapazierfÃ¤hig sein soll. Stimmt das?

Danke...


----------



## arise (23. August 2012)

nim blos die mz  ! was besseres findest nich ! dazu den roco air wc und dein fahrwerk iss perfekt...250gr mehr merkste nich wirklich an der gabel , aber die performence auf jedenfall...kein wegtauchen an stufen , super sensibel, und wartungsarm


----------



## slash-sash (23. August 2012)

Also ich fahre die "kleine" 55 und bin sehr begeistert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie als RC3Ti noch mal besser geht, feiner einstellbar ist etc.!
Der Roco ist mit Sicherheit auch eine super Wahl. Aber wenn du den Dämpfer schon wechseln wollen würdest, würde ich den Vivid Air nehmen. 
Aber das war ja eigentlich nicht deine Frage. Und wir wollen ja keine Nebenkriegsschauplätze aufmachen, zumal das Thema Dämpfer ja schon so oft diskutiert wurde, dass es mitlerweile schon eigene Freds dafür aufgemacht worden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (23. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine kurze Frage. Ich möchte meinen Rock Shox Vivid Air die nächsten Monate gerne mal Servicen lassen. Da ich das allein nicht kann würde ich gerne mal wissen wo man das macht, gerne auch User hier im Forum die das auf dem Kasten haben. Meine Gabel lass ich auch immer bei einen Forenuser machen aber der macht keine Dämpfer. Danke schonmal und einen sonnigen Tag euch allen


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2012)

Flatout supension kann ich empfehlen.
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## Nasum (23. August 2012)

Danke.Das passt doch ganz gut.


----------



## big toe (23. August 2012)

Besten Dank für die Infos.

Der Monarch soll schon bleiben. Ich fahre oft Touren im Bereich von 1000-2000Hm, da ist trotz antriebsneutralen Hinterbau eine Platformfunktion nicht schlecht. Für den Park werde ich mir zusätzlich einen Stahldämpfer kaufen...

Was sagen denn die Lyrikfahrer, bestätigt ihr die guten Testberichte?

Zum Thema Lasur: Erfahrungen, Meinungen, Anregungen? Was kann man sich unter der Lasur vorstellen? Ist das nicht eher eine Lackierung, bei einer Lasur denke ich nämlich an eine in das Material eindringende Farbe (ähnlich Holzlasur). Bei Aluminium funktioniert das aber nur durch ein elektrolytisches Verfahren. Das ist aber hier nicht der Fall, oder?


----------



## rsem (23. August 2012)

Hallo, also ich fahre die lyrik coil 170 mit roco air wc und ich bin absolut zufrieden. Das fanes ist bei mir so wippneutral, da brauchts kein Propedal oder ähnliches. Bei langen touren mit viel Höhenmeter wäre
ab und zu ne Gabelabsenkung brauchbar.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2012)

Lasur ist eingebrannter, durchscheinender Lack, der noch ne Schicht klarlack drauf hat. 
Eindringen ins Material ist nur durch Eloxieren möglich, und ist etwas widerstandsfähiger.
Fürn Park hgeht auch ein Vivd Air gut. Dann müßte man nicht noch einen Zweitdämpfer kaufen.
Wenn du an einem komplettbike groß was änderst, ist der Preisvorteil futsch.
Lasurror:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9461212&postcount=671
Eloxal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9490278&postcount=731
Black ano Eloxal:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/870500


----------



## Osti (23. August 2012)

big toe schrieb:


> Der Monarch soll schon bleiben. Ich fahre oft Touren im Bereich von 1000-2000Hm, da ist trotz antriebsneutralen Hinterbau eine Platformfunktion nicht schlecht.



Plattform brauchste bei der Fanes echt nicht. Ich bin von RP23 auf Monarch+, wieder auf RP23 und nun auf den CCDB Air gewechselt. Der CCDB hat keine Platform und geht trotzdem 1A bergauf, sogar mit viel Sag, und ich fahre auch 1000hm+ damit. Man hat bergauf sogar mehr Grip, da der CCDBA viel feinfühliger ist. Monarch+ hat mir im Fanes nicht gefallen, da fand ich den RP23 besser da linearer. 




big toe schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Lyrikfahrer, bestätigt ihr die guten Testberichte?



kann ich nicht so ganz bestätigen. Vorweg, die Gabel funktioniert gut, aber ich werde nicht so recht warm damit. Anfangs war die Gabel mords unsensibel, stand aber hoch im Federweg. Ideal für langsames bergab-Gestöpsel. Dann habe ich gesehen, dass Schmieröl komplett fehlte und nun ist das Ansprechverhalten viel besser, aber die Gabel geht an Stufen schon min 80% in den Federweg und ich habe sie eigentlich nicht zu weich abgestimmt. Auch ist das Gefühl mit dem CCDB Air im Heck unharmonisch. Während der CCDB wie Kaugummi am Boden klebt, hat man das Gefühl, dass die Lyrik nicht hinterher kommt. Habe auch schon per PM mit dem lord gefachsimpelt und mir ist sein Lyrik-Tuning bekannt. Nach Rücksprache mit einem Fahrer der ein LH-Tuning hat, weiß ic auch, dass das nix für mich ist. Da ist meine Deville out-of-the-box und Längen besser. Ums kurz zu machen, ich würde mir die Lyrik Soloair RC2DH nicht noch mal kaufen.


----------



## imun (23. August 2012)

Hab meine SoloAir, allerdings Totem, auch zur Coil umgerüstet und hab es nicht bereut


----------



## big toe (23. August 2012)

Ok das sind schon klare Statements...
Ich werde erst mal die Marzocchi fahren und falls sie mir nicht gefällt austauschen.

Das mit dem Dämpfer lass ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen. 

Wie sieht es mit der Widerstandsfähigkeit der Lasur aus?

Besten Dank schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2012)

big toe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Widerstandsfähigkeit der Lasur aus?
> 
> Besten Dank schon mal...



Widerstandsfähigkeit ist auf Lack Niveau, wegen der letzten Schicht, drüberpulvern geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Piefke (23. August 2012)

big toe schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti und würde sich der Wechsel auf die Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH lohnen?


Ganz klar NEIN.
Ich bin von einer Totem Solo Air auf die 55 RC3 ti gewechselt - die MZ ist wesentlich besser: feineres Ansprechverhalten, besser im mittleren Federweg, bessere Dämpfung.


----------



## big toe (23. August 2012)

Topp... Geiler Thread, selten so schnelle und gute Infos bekommen.

Danke!


----------



## imun (23. August 2012)

So ist das eben bei den Fanes-Fahrern


----------



## Drahtesel89 (23. August 2012)

Ab morgen bin ich im Team...mein DHL Paket hat nen Stand von 40%. Gut dass ich morgen frei habe und zu Hause bin.


----------



## Wurzelmann (23. August 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> ... Ums kurz zu machen, ich würde mir die Lyrik Soloair RC2DH nicht noch mal kaufen.



Lyrik SoloAir würde ich mir auch heute noch kaufen, aber sofort auf Coil umrüsten. Das ist eine andere Welt (leider auch vom Gewicht her - das ist es aber wert). Meine Fanes 3.0 x7 Special habe ich auch direkt auf Lyrik und Vivid Air upgraden lassen. Wenn Sie nur schon da wäre. 

Deville würde ich natürlich auch gerne mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (24. August 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Ab morgen bin ich im Team...mein DHL Paket hat nen Stand von 40%. Gut dass ich morgen frei habe und zu Hause bin.



Na, dann bekommen wir ja morgen noch Fotos 
Denn aufgebaut ist so nen Ding ja relativ schnell. Und dann ab damit in die Fanes Galerie.

Was denn Vivid Air betrifft, würde ich auch noch mal darüber nachdenken. Da gebe ich Moonboot recht. Warum 2 Dämpfer kaufen, wenn du alles mit einem abdecken kannst?! Nicht umsonst wird der Vivid Air gerne in Freeridern verbaut. Und ne Plattform brauchst du definitiv nicht. Habe ich auch gedacht, aber Anaconda und The Coast Trails am Gardasee beide aus eigener Kraft hoch gekurbelt. Ne Absenkung wäre wirklich manchmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (24. August 2012)

Fanes enduro SL, gerade für die eurobike als frame aufgebaut und in small nachgewogen: 2785gramm. ( gewogen ohne achse - die ist im lieferumfang ja nicht dabei - sonst aber so wie er ausgeliefert wird, mit schaltauge, anschraubbaren kabelführungen und dämferschrauben in schwarz eloxal ) see you in FN

derJÜ


----------



## der-gute (24. August 2012)

ich hoffe, du hast Halspastillen dabei...

es wird viel geredet werden müssen ;-)


----------



## Dschiehses (24. August 2012)

Jü, meinst du, die Luftfrachtrahmen gehen noch vor der Eurobike raus?


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (24. August 2012)

luftfracht rahmen sind schon einige unterwegs zu den kunden...aber alle sind noch nicht beschichtet. eine rutsche - das sind hauptsächlich die großen rahmen - sind noch beim beschichten...so ich bin dann auch mal wieder weg...schweißen und bikes aufbauen. morgen kommt nun auch endlich sennes rohrmaterial hier an, der zoll meinte doch glatt es nicht freigeben zu wollen. irgendwie haben wir es dann doch geschaft, aber die zeit wird eng


----------



## ollo (24. August 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> ......., aber die zeit wird eng



wie immer oder hast du schon mal etwas anderes erlebt


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. August 2012)

Na Ollo,was sagst mittlerweile zur Deville?
Hast sie ja nun lang genug, in 170 und Tapered nehm ich an?

Ich hab den Vivid mittlerweile auf 2-2,1cm Sag,ein Klick Ending Strocke und ein Klick Beginning Strocke, Compression auf 1-2 clicks von ganz offen auf zu,wippt selten,bügelt prima.

Nur die Solo Air Lyrik war bisher hakelig und entpuppte sich gestern als miess geölt,keine Laune gehabt da zu prüfen.
Bin nun mal mit aufgschoben montiertem Casting und so 3,9cm Sag unterwegs.


----------



## lhampe (24. August 2012)

Was ist ein Fanes enduro SL?


----------



## M8184 (24. August 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Was ist ein Fanes enduro SL?



Fanes ohne Radstand Verstellung.


----------



## big toe (24. August 2012)

Ca. 400g nur durch die Radstandverstellung, sicher dass das der einzige Unterschied ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (24. August 2012)

wohl die Carbon-Sitzstreben.... gibt's diesbzgl eigentlich was neues?


----------



## Hoppes (25. August 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen was für Schrauben die beiden an der Radstandverstellung sind?
Hab die mit dem neuen Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Bei einer hab ich den Kopf dabei versehentlich rundgedreht. Wollte mir auf der Alutechseite die Titan ordern, aber keinen Plan welche...


----------



## Atti86 (25. August 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen was für Schrauben die beiden an der Radstandverstellung sind?
> Hab die mit dem neuen Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Bei einer hab ich den Kopf dabei versehentlich rundgedreht. Wollte mir auf der Alutechseite die Titan ordern, aber keinen Plan welche...



Ja das selbe Problem hier, weiss nur noch nicht wie ich die rundgedrehte ohne viel Aufwand rausbekomme.

Ich nehme an, die M4x8mm ist das was wir beide suchen:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Titanschraube-M4x8-DIN-7991

Ist auch die einzige Schraube mit 2,5er mit Innensechskant.

PS: seh ich richtig, dass es Stückpreise sind?

Edit:
Ich überlege mir dir hier zu holen, schön mit Torx, da drehst du so schnell nichts durch:
http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Titan-Schraube-M4-x-10-Senkkopf-custom-torx


----------



## Hoppes (25. August 2012)

Hab ich mal geordert. Danke!
Meine Schraube ist wohl noch zu retten. Denke ich bekomm se nich raus


----------



## imun (25. August 2012)

Mit einem Körner probieren. In Gewinderichtung zum rausdrehen den Körner schräg ansetzen und vorsichtig mit nem Hammer draufhauen bis sich die Schraube löst. Etwas blöd zu beschreiben. Oder mit dem Körner probieren, den I6Kt zu "reparieren" und den Schlüssel zum fassen zu bekommen. Viel Glück. Ansonsten, gaaanz vorsichtig aufbohren


----------



## Astaroth (25. August 2012)

Körner ist eine gute Idee


----------



## imun (25. August 2012)

Auf Arbeit mach ich es so. Und wenn garnichts mehr geht dann halt aufbohren. Aber VORSICHTIG!!!


----------



## Atti86 (25. August 2012)

@imun, das mit dem Körner ist ne super Idee, wird nur frickelig bei der kleinen Schraube.
Meine Idee war zuerst einen Schlitz reinzuritzen und mit einem Ordentlichen Schraubendreher ansetzen, hat so bis jetzt immer am besten geklappt.
Oder ein Bit durch Schweissen ggf. Hartlöten 

Da ich immernoch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel habe, hab ich auch Angst sachen fester anzuziehen.
Ich hatte überlegt entweder das Syntace 1-20 Nm für um die 100,- bzw das Würth 4-20 für 75,- Oder mal richtig investieren und das Topeak Torque DX 4-80 Nm für 200,-
Damit würde ich quasi alles abdecken am Bike oder kennt ihr stellen die mit weniger als 4 Nm angezogen werden müssen?
Hat das Topeak jemand und kann darauf schwören oder ist es bereits absolute Völlerei?


----------



## imun (25. August 2012)

Ich zieh alle Schrauben per Gefühl an. Ich weiß, lieber nen Drehmomentschlüssel nehmen, aber bisher hat es an meinen Rädern immer funktioniert. Also hol ich mir für das Geld lieber was anderes

Zu den kaputten Schraubenköpfen: viele Wege führen nach Rom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (25. August 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Na Ollo,was sagst mittlerweile zur Deville?
> Hast sie ja nun lang genug, in 170 und Tapered nehm ich an?
> 
> Ich hab den Vivid mittlerweile auf 2-2,1cm Sag,ein Klick Ending Strocke und ein Klick Beginning Strocke, Compression auf 1-2 clicks von ganz offen auf zu,wippt selten,bügelt prima.
> ...




Deville ist nach wie vor sehr gut .... ist eine 160 TRC mit Tapered, nur der Service ist sch..... die 2012 die ich habe hat wie einige andere auf der Bremsseite eine "ausgeschlagene" Buchse nach nur 6 Monaten un dmuß dafür nach Frankreich zu BOS, die 2011 die ich vorher hatte und jetzt im Rad meiner Frau steckt läuft nach wie vor Einwandfrei.

Wenn die BOS irgendwann mal durch ist und sich Serviceseitig bei BOS nichts bessert wird es wieder eine Lyric, hatte da gestern ein längeres Telefonat mit Stefan / Lord Helmchen. In Sachen anpassbarkeit, Preis und Service kommt im Moment nichts an Rock Shox vorbei.


@ Atti,

es gibt wenig mit 1 Nm aber ich würde dennoch den Syntace nehmen, der Würth ab 4 ist z.B. für Griffe die meist mit weniger geklemmt werden oder z.B. neuerdings die Shimano Bremsscheiben die mit unter 4 Nm verschraubt werden nicht so Pralle. Für Größere Sachen warte mal wieder ab bis die Bau- und Supermärkte die Großen Drehmomentschlüssel für den KFZ Bereich rausbringen oder Du nimmst den GR. Syntace mit dazu .... ein sehr feines Teil. Beide Syntace Schlüssel fast kosten mit dem Bitsatz 240


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2012)

@ollo.: man muß ja die Gabeln nicht zum Service nach Frongreisch schicken, wo sie ewig sind. "Jeronimo" bitte auch Service für die Gabeln an und du hast sie schnell wieder.


----------



## ollo (25. August 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @ollo.: man muß ja die Gabeln nicht zum Service nach Frongreisch schicken, wo sie ewig sind. "Jeronimo" bitte auch Service für die Gabeln an und du hast sie schnell wieder.



innerhalb der Gewährleistung geht sie zu Sport Nuts und die schicken sie gerade mit dem dem Buchsen Problem zu BOS, .....wenn sie älter wäre dann wäre die Frankreich Geschichte in der tat Suboptimal, da gebe ich Dir recht.


----------



## c-st (25. August 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Ja das selbe Problem hier, weiss nur noch nicht wie ich die rundgedrehte ohne viel Aufwand rausbekomme.



Manchmal geht's wenn du statt Inbus einen etwas zu großen Torx-Einsatz nimmst.


----------



## slash-sash (25. August 2012)

... wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Rundgelutschte Inbus-Schrauben löse ich immer mit einem Torx. Ob am Auto, auf der Arbeit oder am Bike. Die Körner-Methode habe ich auch mal probiert. Aber ich muß zugeben, dass ich immer ein wenig Angst habe dabei abzurutschen und mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit und Druck über den Lack zu rutschen. Perfekt! Auch, wenn's mir noch nice peassiert ist. Aber es muß ja nicht immer etwas passieren, bis man was ändert.
Also Torx rein schlagen und raus drehen


----------



## Ganiscol (25. August 2012)

So gehts am besten wenns ne hartnäckige ist:

http://www.werkzeughandel-roeder.de/bohrwerkzeuge-gewindewerkzeuge/schraubenausdreher/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (25. August 2012)

Ich quäle mich gerade durch den GrischaTrail Ride. Das Wetter ist :0( aber die fanes hält und macht einen guten Job. Aber eine Carbonstreben ohne radstandverstellung hätte ich heute gerne gehabt. Leider war kaum Zeit für Bilder.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. August 2012)

Hat einer einen Vergleich Lyrik Solo Air gegen MZ 55 CR?
Irgendwie gefällt mir die kleine Schwarze


----------



## tobsinger (25. August 2012)

ich kann den kleinsten drehmomentschlüssel von denen hier empfehlen:
http://eshop.hoffmann-group.com/icon/catalogs/DE/K43/pdf/657270.pdf

der kostet weitaus weniger als die von Syntace. geht offiziell nur bis 4Nm aber man kann an der offiziellen Skala weiterdrehen auf 3Nm. Komm mit dem super zurecht.

Hab im übrigen auch schon alle möglich Schrauben bei der Fanes rundgehabt und daraufhin alles ausgetauscht. Irgend jemand hat da mal ne ziemlich miese Lieferung bekommen, aber ich will nich meckern....


----------



## tobsinger (25. August 2012)

big toe schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin drum und dran mir eine Fanes V2 zu kaufen, jedoch bin ich mir bezüglich der Gabel und der Farbe etwas unschlüssig
> 
> ...



Also ich hab die Lyrik RC3DH Air auch in eine Coil umgewandelt und bin damit jetz zufrieden. Die progressivere Kennlinie gibt mir gerade bei Stufen mehr Sicherheit, weil die nicht durch den Federweg sackt, wie die Air. Zum Roco WC kann ich nur sagen dass ich voll zufrieden bin, hab ihn nur zum RP23 verglichen und der kann nicht mithalten. Gewicht ja mei, gehst halt vor der Tour zum Sch******, dann passts wieder.


----------



## Banana Joe (25. August 2012)

Wird man jedes enduro auf ein sl trimmen koennen?
Wenn es nur die sitzstrebe sein sollte spräche ja nichts dagegen oder?
Hört sich auf jeden fall sehr interresant an!
Ohne verstellung ist das dann die am strebe?


----------



## Maxilainen (25. August 2012)

Fanes Enduro 2012 in Größe S neuwertig zu verkaufen. Hier.


----------



## Atti86 (25. August 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> So gehts am besten wenns ne hartnäckige ist:
> 
> http://www.werkzeughandel-roeder.de/bohrwerkzeuge-gewindewerkzeuge/schraubenausdreher/index.html



Super Tipp, danke 




c-st schrieb:


> Manchmal geht's wenn du statt Inbus einen etwas zu großen Torx-Einsatz nimmst.



Ja das hatte ich auch als erstes versucht gehabt, nicht geglückt, ich wollte an der Aufnahme auch nicht unbedingt rumkloppen.



tobsinger schrieb:


> ich kann den kleinsten drehmomentschlüssel von denen hier empfehlen:
> http://eshop.hoffmann-group.com/icon/catalogs/DE/K43/pdf/657270.pdf
> 
> der kostet weitaus weniger als die von Syntace. geht offiziell nur bis 4Nm aber man kann an der offiziellen Skala weiterdrehen auf 3Nm. Komm mit dem super zurecht.



Also im Shop finde ich nur den 4-20, der 93 kostet, das ist quasi der Preis des Syntace, der 1-20 kann oder meinst du was anderes?

http://www.hoffmann-tools.com/Handw...schluessel-mit-Einstellskala-20-Nm-HOLEX.html


----------



## imun (25. August 2012)

So sieht mein Dämpfer nach der heutigen FLACHLANDFAHRT aus. Er ist gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt und hat ca. 600km auf dem Buckel


----------



## Masberg (26. August 2012)

Welcher ist das?


----------



## Astaroth (26. August 2012)

Montagsdämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (26. August 2012)

sieht geschätzt nach einem RS Coil aus ...... oder man schaut sich seine Fotos mal an


----------



## imun (26. August 2012)

Rock Shox Kage RC. Baugleich nem Vivid nur mit einer Kompressionsstufe und einem Rebound statt je 2 wie am Vivid.
Morgen wird er eingeschickt


----------



## Masberg (26. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> sieht geschätzt nach einem RS Coil aus ...... oder man schaut sich seine Fotos mal an



zu faul


----------



## RolfK (26. August 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin ihr Frühaufsteher
> Hier die Infos (gilt für die Bikes aus der ersten Serie, die neuen Bikes kommen mit anderen Lagern):
> 
> Tretlager: 6000 2RS (10x26x8)
> ...




Moinsen

welche Lager sind denn bei der E2-Serie verbaut? Die 608 an der Sitzstrebe sind ja geblieben.

Gestern hat sich eines aus der Sitzstrebe verabschiedet, das hat sich komplett zerlegt, weil die Passung in der Strebe minimal zu klein ist und das Lager zu stramm drinnen sitzt. Hab jetzt nen neues drin, werde aber im Winter alle Lager rausholen und tauschen und bei der Gelegenheit den Sitz etwas nacharbeiten.


----------



## tobsinger (27. August 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Also im Shop finde ich nur den 4-20, der 93 kostet, das ist quasi der Preis des Syntace, der 1-20 kann oder meinst du was anderes?
> 
> http://www.hoffmann-tools.com/Handw...schluessel-mit-Einstellskala-20-Nm-HOLEX.html



krass, da nehme ich doch meinen tipp sofort zurück, ich hab den nämlich damals für unter 60 bekommen. 93,00 ! die spinnen ja. so toll ist er jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Chucknorman (28. August 2012)

Wie lang gibt Alutech Garantie auf den Fanes Rahmen? Konnte auf der Homepage nichts finden.


----------



## Nasum (28. August 2012)

5 Jahre aber ich hab mein Rahmen dort registriert, man bekommt ein Schreiben dazu was man dann zurück schickt und dann haste deine 5Jahre.


----------



## Chucknorman (28. August 2012)

Gibts die 5 Jahre auch für Rahmen die in Taiwan gefertigt wurden ?


----------



## Nasum (28. August 2012)

Ich denke da wird kein Unterschied gemacht, das wäre ja was. Die stehen zu ihrer qualitativ sehr guten Arbeit. Ob nun vom Jü geschweißt oder von Charlie Chan in Taiwan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (28. August 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> 5 Jahre aber ich hab mein Rahmen dort registriert, man bekommt ein Schreiben dazu was man dann zurück schickt und dann haste deine 5Jahre.



Was für ein Schreiben? Bei meinem war kein Schreiben! Und was für einen Sinn macht das? Hab doch eine Rechnung auf meinen Namen!?


----------



## Nasum (28. August 2012)

Was das für einen Sinn macht das kann ich dir nicht sagen aber in meinem Tech Sheet war ein Blatt dabei mit dem ich den Rahmen registrieren konnte.

Edit: Hatte noch eins übrig. Da kannst du nachlesen was los ist. Jetzt kenn ich auch den Sinn hinter der Sache Hoppes, ich hätte es dir ohne den Text nicht sagen können.
       Falls jmd. mein dreckiges Fensterbrett auffällt, das ist meine Werkstatt  Ich hatte ein Zimmer in meiner Bude übrig, deswegen hab ich meine Schrauber Werkstatt nicht mehr im Keller sondern neben meinem Wohnzimmer.Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Hoppes (28. August 2012)

Hmmm....vielleicht nicht dabei weil ich ein Komplettbike habe


----------



## Hoppes (28. August 2012)

Ah doch! Letzte Seite der Bedienungsanleitung!
Hatte ich wohl übersehen. Auch im donwload Bereich nicht gefunden


----------



## ollo (28. August 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was das für einen Sinn macht das kann ich dir nicht sagen aber in meinem Tech Sheet war ein Blatt dabei mit dem ich den Rahmen registrieren konnte.
> 
> Edit: Hatte noch eins übrig. Da kannst du nachlesen was los ist. Jetzt kenn ich auch den Sinn hinter der Sache Hoppes, ich hätte es dir ohne den Text nicht sagen können.
> Falls jmd. mein dreckiges Fensterbrett auffällt, das ist meine Werkstatt  Ich hatte ein Zimmer in meiner Bude übrig, deswegen hab ich meine Schrauber Werkstatt nicht mehr im Keller sondern neben meinem Wohnzimmer.Sehr zu empfehlen




Fensterbrett ist egal ...... aber hast du da weiße Tennissocken an ..... Alter !!!!! 


ach die noch  hier


----------



## stulle2.0 (28. August 2012)

hmm bei mir ist auf der letzten Seite der Bedienungsabteilung ne Explosionszeichnung "Ersatzteile"... sollte ich vielleicht mal bei Jü nachhaken? 
Oder hat sich das Vorgehen bei der Fanes 3.0 geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (28. August 2012)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, wobei ich nicht denke, dass Alutech wegen der Verlagerung der Produktion nach Taiwan, die Garantiebestimmungen ändert.


----------



## imun (28. August 2012)

Erste Frage vom Dämpferservice: waren da originale Buchsen verbaut oder andere?
Weil so ein Kolbenstangenbruch normalerweise nur von nicht originalen Buchsen kommen kann da nicht passgenau.


----------



## Piefke (28. August 2012)

Edit sagt: "erledigt!"


----------



## imun (28. August 2012)

Ich hab es geändert
Mal ne ganz blöde Frage falls ich irgendwann mal vor habe keine originalen RockShox Buchsen zu verwenden 
Ich muss ja den Bolzen auspressen, dann hab ich das Dämpferauge, muss ich das auch auspressen und dem Stefan seine Hülse einpressen, und dann die Aluflansche? Wie bekommt man das Dämpferauge denn raus. Hat jemand mal ein Foto vom Auspresswerkzeug das man käuflich erwerben kann bei Ihm


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. August 2012)

Schau mal auf seiner Homepage, da ist ein Vid.

Das Dämpferauge kriegst du nicht ab, das ist Teil des DÄmpfers. Nur die Gleitlager müssen raus.


----------



## imun (28. August 2012)

Gleitlager sind ja die Dinger, wo in der Bohrung der rote Schmierstoff ist, oder?


----------



## imun (28. August 2012)

Werd das Video zu Hause mal anschauen


----------



## Hoppes (28. August 2012)

stulle2.0 schrieb:


> hmm bei mir ist auf der letzten Seite der Bedienungsabteilung ne Explosionszeichnung "Ersatzteile"... sollte ich vielleicht mal bei Jü nachhaken?
> Oder hat sich das Vorgehen bei der Fanes 3.0 geändert?



Hab auch ein 3.0er. Bei mir war es auf der letzten Seite der Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Fensterbrett ist egal ...... aber hast du da weiße Tennissocken an ..... Alter !!!!!
> 
> 
> ach die noch  hier


 

Bist du Wahnsinnig Ollo Das sind keine Tennissocken, das sind meine weißen Krankenhauslatschen, man sieht das doch aber aufgrund deines Alters verzeihe ich dir, ist ja nicht mehr so mit gut gucken


----------



## ollo (29. August 2012)

ja stimmt jetzt sehe ich da eine feine Lochung ....... Krankenhaus und dann so ein Fensterbrett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (29. August 2012)

Ne mit Krankenhaus hab ich nix zu tun und mit putzen der Whg erst recht nicht, ich war mal im KKH und hab die mitgehen lassen. Da standen so viele rum.


----------



## ollo (29. August 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ne mit Krankenhaus hab ich nix zu tun und mit putzen der Whg erst recht nicht, ich war mal im KKH und hab die mitgehen lassen. Da standen so viele rum.




alte Elster


----------



## ollo (29. August 2012)

. doppel moppel


----------



## Ganiscol (29. August 2012)

$$ghostrider$$ schrieb:


> Na dann wirst du dein Rad bestimmt morgen bekommen, weil dein Rahmen nicht zum beschichter geschickt wurde (wo sie meines Wissensstand nach auch gebürstet werden) und alles ist in bester Ordnung.



Nein Freund, das wird sicher nicht der Fall sein. Ich will ich ja kein Rad von ihm, sondern nur einen nackten Rahmen. Und das war u.a. der springende Punkt. Musst du aber zwischen deinen schlauen Einwürfen übersehen haben... 

Und das die Rahmen beim Beschichter gebürstet werden, ändert nichts daran, dass der Jü sich die fertig gebürsteten Rahmen gleich wieder Liefern lassen könnte, statt auf den Rest zu warten - was in anbetracht des Rückstands und ggf. der Anzahl Rahmen die nur gebürstet werden, durchaus Sinn machen kann. Leuchtet ein? 

Bist ja nur stinkig das du keine brandneue Fanes kriegst!


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (29. August 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Bist ja nur stinkig das du keine brandneue Fanes kriegst!



Hehe, genau das wirds sein.


----------



## Banana Joe (29. August 2012)

Soo ich bin nun auch stolzer fanes besitzer. Werde das bike später abholen dann gibts auch fotos . Wat freu ich mir nen ast ab ...

P.s. Weiß jemand ob das bike im karton in nen golf5 passt?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. August 2012)

Komplettbike? Könnte eng werden. Mein Paket war geschätzt 2m lang, einen Meter hoch und 25cm breit..


----------



## Banana Joe (29. August 2012)

Ja komplettbike der golf ist ein 3türer. Manometer hört sich nach nem mega karton an


----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2012)

Klappe auf, fertig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. August 2012)

Ja war ein riesen Karton. Dafür war bis aufs Vorderrad alles montiert. Also Rad rein, Pedale ran, Lenker drehen und los gehts

Viel Spass damit  ich könnt ja heut Nacht nicht schlafen


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. August 2012)

so, ich plane die hammerschmidt rauszuschmeißen und folgendes soll dann rein

- 11-36
- KB 34
- bionicon kefü
quasi 1x10

höchstwahrscheinlich wie immer x9

fährt einer die kombi in irgendeiner zusammenstellung (hersteller egal)
und geht das mit einem short cage SW

einsatzzweck, shuttle trail bike and walk shred moped


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. August 2012)

Fährt noch einer einen 60iger Vorbau amFaneS? Oder hat den Umstieg auf 45 oder 50mm gemacht,wie ich es vor habe?


----------



## Ripgid (29. August 2012)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so, ich plane die hammerschmidt rauszuschmeißen und folgendes soll dann rein
> 
> - 11-36
> - KB 34
> ...



für CC und Endurotouren fahre ich ein 32er KB auf 11-36er Kassette mit mid-cage X7.
mit dem short-cage und 36er Kassette könnte es eng werden, glaube nicht alle short-cage Schaltwerke passen dafür. Wenn du aber eh vorrangig damit bergab unterwegs bist, kannst du auch hinten auf eine 32er Kassette gehen, dann sollte das short-cage passen.


----------



## Splash (29. August 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Fährt noch einer einen 60iger Vorbau amFaneS? Oder hat den Umstieg auf 45 oder 50mm gemacht,wie ich es vor habe?



Ich fahre n 50er Atlas Vorbau mit 760er Lenker ...


----------



## Banana Joe (29. August 2012)

So bis gerade im keller gewesen. Nun muss die kleine alleine durch die nacht.

Obwohl das teil noch keinen cm bewegt wurde, einfach ein traum.

ABER leider wurden weiße statt schwarze laufräder geliefert. daran bekomm ich augenkrebs  . ich hoffe die werden noch getauscht.

ansonsten alles super würde am liebsten in den keller ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (29. August 2012)

Hatte nen 40'er mit 750'er Lenker. Da ich aber breit gebaut bin in der Schultergegend 
hab ich mir jetzt nen 60'er mit 785'er Lenker gegönnt. Und es ist um "Längen" besser 
Der kurz war zwar beim DH gut, aber mittlerweile geht es mit 60 auch super


----------



## imun (29. August 2012)

Triple Smile? Denk dir einfach ein oder zwei weg.


----------



## Banana Joe (29. August 2012)

Super die wippe ist schwarz elox bei nem gebürsteten rahmen. die sollte auch gebürstet sein. 

ich könnte gerade   die farbkombo ist echt grauenvoll


----------



## remy10 (30. August 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Super die wippe ist schwarz elox bei nem gebürsteten rahmen. die sollte auch gebürstet sein.
> 
> ich könnte gerade   die farbkombo ist echt grauenvoll



...stell doch mal nen Bild ein; dann haben wir alle was davon.


----------



## Banana Joe (30. August 2012)

Hab schon ne mail geschrieben die teile müssen getauscht werden farbtechnisch geht das garnicht. 

Aber jetzt sind ja alle auf der eurobike. Nun ist das bike da und ich kann trotzdem nicht fahren, tolle wurst. 

Ich glaube die bilder erspare ich euch und auch mir ...


----------



## imun (30. August 2012)

Mir wurde auch die falsche Wippe geliefert. Hab ihm dann geschrieben und der Tausch ging Problemlos von statten. Wenn ich gewollt hätte, wollte dann aber doch nicht mehr weil Schwarz/ Schwarz doch gut aussah. Also wenn du tauschen willst, wäre es kein Problem mit Jürgen


----------



## Banana Joe (30. August 2012)

Gut zu wissen ich werde sie auf jeden fall tauschen. Nur gestern war ich nach der warterei und weil eigentlich alles zigmal durchgesprochen war auf 180.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2012)

Imun, durftest du auch weiterfahren bis die neue da ist?


----------



## Banana Joe (30. August 2012)

Ja das ist ne gute frage ansonsten liegt das bike ca. 2 wochen still. Zumal ich die laufräder ja auch tauschen will. Das ist schlimmer als auf das bike warten es im keller stehen zu haben und nicht fahrenzu koennen


----------



## valdus (30. August 2012)

Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen -.-
Dennoch kurze Frage....hast du für dein Bike ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (30. August 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ja das ist ne gute frage ansonsten liegt das bike ca. 2 wochen still. Zumal ich die laufräder ja auch tauschen will. Das ist schlimmer als auf das bike warten es im keller stehen zu haben und nicht fahrenzu koennen



Ich kann Dich gut verstehen; habe auch gerade eins Aufgebaut und habe vor übernächstem WE keine Zeit zum fahren. Ist echt bescheiden jeden Tag in die Garage zu laufen und sich das Teil einfach nur anzusehen.


----------



## Banana Joe (30. August 2012)

Ja gab ne versandtbestätigung mit dhl trackingnummer.


----------



## imun (30. August 2012)

Ich hatte die Gelegenheit zu tauschen, hab es aber dann doch nicht gemacht weil die schwarze Wippe mir doch gefiel und ich unbedingt fahren wollte. Aber wenn du fährst und Sie dann tauscht, ausbaust nach den 2 Wochen, reinigst und dann hinschickst, ist es doch okay, oder? Sie wird ja nicht zerkratzt oder so. Nur bei den Laufrädern wäre ich vorsichtig


----------



## M8184 (30. August 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Gelegenheit zu tauschen, hab es aber dann doch nicht gemacht weil die schwarze Wippe mir doch gefiel und ich unbedingt fahren wollte. Aber wenn du fährst und Sie dann tauscht, ausbaust nach den 2 Wochen, reinigst und dann hinschickst, ist es doch okay, oder? Sie wird ja nicht zerkratzt oder so. Nur bei den Laufrädern wäre ich vorsichtig


 

Ja bei den Laufrädern kannst das ja total vergessen, eine Tour damit und du bekommst sie nie wieder in neu Zustand.


----------



## Banana Joe (30. August 2012)

Ok danke fuer die info ich geh auf nummer sicher und lasse das bike stehen. Ich hoffe nur das es nicht so ein krampf ist die wippe aus und einzubauen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2012)

Ne ist einfach, haste mal ne Mail geschickt? der Jü ist doch vorbildlich bei der Beantwortung und checkt bestimmt auch am Abend.


----------



## Banana Joe (30. August 2012)

Ja hab gestern zwei mails losgeschickt weil mir das mit der wippe erst beim zweiten blick aufgefallen ist, war so in euphorie hab um mich herum nichts mitbekommen. 

Er hat ne abwesenheitsnotiz das es ab dem 10.9. Wie gewohnt weitergeht wegen der eurobike. Hab da wenig hoffnung das sich davor was tut. Hab heute auch mal angerufen aber telefon bleibt tot.


----------



## Meller (30. August 2012)

10.09? die eurobike geht doch nur bis zum 01.09?


----------



## M8184 (30. August 2012)

Meller schrieb:


> 10.09? die eurobike geht doch nur bis zum 01.09?


 

Bis alles abgebaut und er nach ganz oben zurück gefahren und alles wieder aufgeräumt hat zieht es sich halt vermutlich etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (30. August 2012)

Kann bitte ein M Rahmenbesitzer mal seinen Rahmen vor dem Aufbau mit dem Dämpfer wiegen, wäre nett.

Ich habe das damals vergessen als ich aufgebaut habe.

Danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. August 2012)

Gewicht findest doch hier im Fred.


----------



## Meller (30. August 2012)

ja aber doch keine 9 tage! ich glaub abbau und heimfahrt wird nicht länger als max 3 tage dauern oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## Nasum (30. August 2012)

Nach Fanes,Sennes und Euro Bike Stress kann ich es gut verstehen wenn sie noch ein paar Tage Urlaub machen. Ärgerlich für manche die ein dringendes Problem haben aber Burnout ist doch auch Schei55e.


----------



## Ripgid (30. August 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Kann bitte ein M Rahmenbesitzer mal seinen Rahmen vor dem Aufbau mit dem Dämpfer wiegen, wäre nett.
> 
> Ich habe das damals vergessen als ich aufgebaut habe.
> 
> Danke



habe meins damals glaube ich mit ~33XX gramm gewogen. ohne dämpfer mit 135x12mm ausfallenden, RAL Pulverbeschichtung und schwarz-elox wippe.


----------



## Duc851 (31. August 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Satz Druckstreben (Sitzstreben) übrig? Ich möchte gerade nicht auf Ersatz warten.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand seine "alten" tauschen lassen und würde diese jetzt abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. August 2012)

die alten Streben musste man doch zurück schicken...


----------



## Duc851 (31. August 2012)

Das ist jetzt suboptimal 
Und durch die Eurobike steht beim Jü warscheinlich grad alles bis zum 10.09.


----------



## Splash (31. August 2012)

Beim Jü ist aber daran zu glauben, dass Du danach die Streben zeitnah hast - versuch das mal bei Lapierre & co ...


----------



## wildsau.com (2. September 2012)

Wo ist denn die Garantievereinbarung versteckt?! Ich kann sie nirgends finden......


----------



## akastylez (2. September 2012)

Was ist denn auf der Alutechseite los??? Wo sind die ganzen Modelle hin? Von der Fanes gibt es nur noch drei Varianten... Davon nur die teuerste mit der 180er Fox


----------



## hasardeur (2. September 2012)

War wohl nicht mehr ausreichend Platz, um die AM-Modelle unterzubringen


----------



## Astaroth (2. September 2012)

Oder alle ausverkauft...


----------



## Duc851 (2. September 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Beim Jü ist aber daran zu glauben, dass Du danach die Streben zeitnah hast - versuch das mal bei Lapierre & co ...



Ja ich will mich auch gar nicht beschweren! Ich hab nur das Luxusproblem, dass ich nächste Woche urlaub hab - Genauso wie der Jürgen. Direkt danach werd ich meine neue Streben in der Hand halten.


----------



## wildsau.com (2. September 2012)

Fragen zu Fanes:

die Zahl, welche unten alleine steht beim Dreieck (Geometrieverstellung) ist die Position die Eingestellt ist?so richtig?

Kann mir nochmal jemand die Einstellmöglichkeiten gut erklärt aufführen?Das wäre Super. Also mit FW,Lenkwinkel ect.

Mörci.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2012)

Einfach drauf achten, das der chip mit den Zahlen auf der Nichtantriebsseite ist, dann gilt das hier.
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Geometrieverstellung_1_Grad.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

mein Chip hat keine Zahlen.

ich hab jetzt mal auf Position 3 gestellt,
mein LW is zur Zeit einfach zu flach für den Wald...


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> mein Chip hat keine Zahlen.
> 
> ich hab jetzt mal auf Position 3 gestellt,
> mein LW is zur Zeit einfach zu flach für den Wald...


 
Vielleicht ist die beschriftete Seite ja nach innen gedreht.

Wenn man sich etwas Gedanken darüber macht, was passiert, wenn man den Aufhängungspunkt des Dämpfers in der Wippe veränder, braucht man aber eigentlich keine Beschriftung.


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

Noch mal zu den wippen. Ich habe eine antwort bekommen.

"Polierte wippen und gebürstete wippen können wir nicht mehr anbieten da diese durch ein umstellen der fertigungstechnik nicht mehr unseren qualitätsansprüchen entsprechen. Es sind nun geschmiedete wippen und die oberfläche ist nur noch in schwarz shotpen oder gepulvert mit einer sauberen oberfläche zu fertigen.
Sorry aber ich kann meine ursprüngliche zusage so nicht mehr halten. Die wippe soll ja auch vom finish gut aussehen."

Die leute mit einem V3 rahmen und polierter oder gebürsteter wippe haben noch eine wippe aus dem V2 rahmen die 100% gefräßt wurde.

Also kann ich mir meine wunschwippe wohl abschminken. Oder gibt es jemanden der evtl tauscht?


----------



## ollo (3. September 2012)

es ist auch völlig egal ob der Chip beschriftet ist ...... egal von welcher Seite ich auf den Chip schaue, ob nun Antriebs oder Bremsseite, gilt folgendes .....


zeigt der Schraubenkopf nach unten (in dem Dreieck)  sind es 160 mm, zeigt er nach vorne (Richtung Dämpfer) ist es Uphillposition, zeigt er nach hinten zum Sitzrohr ist es die 170 mm Position


----------



## imun (3. September 2012)

Ich hab nen v2 und schwarz.  Mir ist es egal ob ich tauschen würde. Wie willst du sie polieren? Wie machen wir den Tausch da ich eh gerade nicht fahren kann. Schreib ma Pn oder so


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. September 2012)

Hab mein Fanes die Tage gewogen, M mit 15,5kg darfs ein kg weniger sein.

Werde die gemessene RQ 2,4 vorn und den Ardent Exo 2,4 hinten,die beide so bei 880g waren, gegen was in der 700-750g Liga ersetzen.
Latexschläuche rein, spart nochmal 160g.
Suche gerade noch einen 40iger Vorbau ,da mir der 60iger zu lang ist und ich auf einen 31,8 Lenker gehen will, mit glück -100g.

Habe beim Springen echte Frontlastigkeit, wie ich es noch nicht kannte,vermutlich wegen des 60iger vorbaus.

3 Fach Kurbel gegen 2 Fach dürfte auch noch so an die 100g einsparen.

Dann evtl noch die Carbon Druckstrebe.

Sollte dann um 14,5kg raus kommen.

Die Xt will ich nicht kicken, da verglichen mit allem anderen sorglos, erstrecht gegen "The One"


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich hab nen v2 und schwarz.  Mir ist es egal ob ich tauschen würde. Wie willst du sie polieren? Wie machen wir den Tausch da ich eh gerade nicht fahren kann. Schreib ma Pn oder so



Danke für das angebot, ich würde ja gerne ne gebürstete haben. Jetzt an einer wippe herumzudoktorn lass ich lieber. Die wippe bleibt jetzt schwarz. wenn die carbondruckstrebe kommen sollte dann lackiere ich die unteren streben auch noch schwarz, das sieht dann mMn noch am besten aus.

@ Vogelsberger : Habe vorhin die hans dampf nachgewogen einer hatte 730 der andere 748 gr.


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. September 2012)

Ein Bekannter hat gerade die HD and seinem Jekyl und trauert seinen MK1 2,4 hinterher, überlege eher auf MK2 2,4 Prot. zu gehen, einen habe ich scgon,der ist bei 706g.


----------



## hasardeur (3. September 2012)

Ich kaufe Reifen zuerst nach Performance und erst in zweiter Linie nach Gewicht. Tubeless bringt übrigens mehr als Latex-Schläuche...nicht nur in Sachen Gewicht, sondern auch Performance.
Was soll eigentlich die ganze Gramm-Fuchserei an einer Fanes? Vielleicht wäre ein S-Works Enduro da die bessere Wahl gewesen? Unnötig Gewicht muss sicher nicht sein, aber zu Lasten der Performance oder Robustheit zu sparen ist doch Quark. Robuste Gewichtsreduktion = Carbon oder Titan = teuer ... alternativ Verzicht auf Features (z.B. Vario-Stütze)

Mit RP23 statt Vivid Air, Carbon-Stütze statt Reverb, Elox statt Pulver und Nobby Nics statt Ardent käme meine Fanes sicher auch auf 14,5 statt 15,5kg....aber nicht zum Preis schlechterer Funktion (Farbe mal ausgenommen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (3. September 2012)

Lass sie schwarz,  gute Wahl ;-)


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

der "club der schwarzen wippen" ...


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die ganze Gramm-Fuchserei an einer Fanes?


Manche haben halt spaß dran, mich eingeschlossen. Andere tragen ihr geld in die kneipe oder in den nächsten zigaretten automat und andere verpulvern die kohle in ihr hobby. 

Aus welchem grund soll es sonst ein enduro sl geben?

Ich habe gerade das eurobikevideo von alutech gesehen und darin wird das enduro sl erklärt. also ein enduro mit carbon druckstreben ohne radstandverstellung und titanschrauben. ich finde es gut das so jeder sein fanes in ein sl umbauen kann wenn er möchte.

ich wüsste gerne welche schrauben alle in titan sind weil zum größsten teil sind es ja alles schrauben die auch was halten müssen, von den schrauben der zugführungen mal abgesehen.

hier nochmal das video wenn es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23314


----------



## Piefke (3. September 2012)

banana joe schrieb:


> ich habe gerade das eurobikevideo von alutech gesehen


wo???


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

habs oben nochmal eingefügt


----------



## Chucknorman (3. September 2012)

Gibt's schon einen Preis für die Carbon Sitzstreben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (3. September 2012)

Danke - wo war das denn versteckt?


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

habe danach gesucht weil es ja letzes jahr auch ein video nach der messe gab. anscheinend wurde es nicht genug publik gemacht. aber hier ist es denke ich richtig


----------



## Banana Joe (3. September 2012)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Gibt's schon einen Preis für die Carbon Sitzstreben?



339 meine ich so stehts z.Zt. auf der alutech seite


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (3. September 2012)

Ohh mein Gott - ist der Fanes SL Rahmen geil  
Gewicht unter 2800g, her damit


----------



## Astaroth (3. September 2012)

Das AM ist auch verdammt Sexy...


----------



## Ropo123 (4. September 2012)

Was wiegt eigentlich der aktuelle Fanes Rahmen (3.0) in M oder auch L. 
Die Shopangabe von 3,15 kg auf den Rahmen bzw. die Gewichtsangaben der Komplettbikes beziehen sich doch vermutlich auf einen S Rahmen oder!?
Hab schon so einiges durchgesucht jedoch noch keine Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2012)

Das Gewicht bleibt unverändert.


----------



## Ropo123 (4. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht bleibt unverändert.


Was heisst unverändert, unverändert zum "Vorgänger" Fanes?
Das hilft mir dann aber leider immer noch nicht, denn auch darüber findet man in den ellenlangen Threads (hier mehr als 270 Seiten) nichts per Suchfunktion.
Gewicht liefert alleine in diesem Thread mehr als 250 Ergebnisse, per Rahmengewicht findet man nichts brauchbares.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2012)

Unverändert, weil das Material einfach nur belastungsgerechter verteilt wurde, geschrumpft wird das Gewicht erst durch den Wegfall der Verstelloption, Fanes SL.

Soweit ich das im Kopf hab, wog mein L elox Limited ohne Dämpfer, Steuersatz ca.3.3kg.


----------



## Ropo123 (4. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Unverändert, weil das Material einfach nur belastungsgerechter verteilt wurde, geschrumpft wird das Gewicht erst durch den Wegfall der Verstelloption, Fanes SL.
> 
> Soweit ich das im Kopf hab, wog mein L elox Limited ohne Dämpfer, Steuersatz ca.3.3kg.


Danke für deine Info, das mit dem SL hab ich auch schon gelesen, schön ist, dass man dies durch Tausch der Kettenstrebe auf Carbon nachrüsten kann.

Ein Rahmengewicht von etwa 3,3 kg für L ist ja gar nicht so viel mehr als die angegebenen 3,15 kg auf der Shop Seite. Sind die evtl. doch für die Rahmengröße M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2012)

Nicht die Kettenstrebe, sondern die Druckstrebe oder Sattelstrebe wird getauscht. Die ist auch deutlich voluminöser, ergo der Effekt größer. Außerdem werden die Schrauben der Wippenlager gegen Titanschrauben getauscht. Ob auch die Schrauben des Hauptlagers getauscht werden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ropo123 (4. September 2012)

Ja stimmt die Druckstrebe, hab mich vertan.


----------



## Banana Joe (4. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht die Kettenstrebe, sondern die Druckstrebe oder Sattelstrebe wird getauscht. Die ist auch deutlich voluminöser, ergo der Effekt größer. Außerdem werden die Schrauben der Wippenlager gegen Titanschrauben getauscht. Ob auch die Schrauben des Hauptlagers getauscht werden, weiß ich nicht.



Das waere sehr interresant zu wissen welche schrauben getauscht werden. Evtl. Gibts da ja bald auch ein schrauben set.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Info, das mit dem SL hab ich auch schon gelesen, schön ist, dass man dies durch Tausch der Kettenstrebe auf Carbon nachrüsten kann.
> 
> Ein Rahmengewicht von etwa 3,3 kg für L ist ja gar nicht so viel mehr als die angegebenen 3,15 kg auf der Shop Seite. Sind die evtl. doch für die Rahmengröße M?



Die Fanes limited hatte schon Titansets, die Fanes SL ist auch so leicht, weil sie keine Kettenstrebenlängenverstellung hat, das spart schon mal ca.200g.
Carbondruckstrebe mit Verstellung gibts aber auch.

Was für was gilt weiß ich nicht, aber im Endeffekt gibts da auch Schwankungen im Gewicht, was deiner wiegt weiß man erst auf der Waage.


----------



## Ropo123 (4. September 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Woche mein Komplettbike in M werde versuchen es irgendwie komplett zu wiegen und das Gewicht hier angeben.


----------



## Splash (4. September 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Ein Rahmengewicht von etwa 3,3 kg für L ist ja gar nicht so viel mehr als die angegebenen 3,15 kg auf der Shop Seite. Sind die evtl. doch für die Rahmengröße M?



Ein grosser Faktor dabei ist auch, ob man elox/raw oder Lack nimmt. Mein Rahmen mit Lack hat 3,6kg in L ...


----------



## Hoppes (4. September 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich überlege mir dir hier zu holen, schön mit Torx, da drehst du so schnell nichts durch:
> http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Titan-Schraube-M4-x-10-Senkkopf-custom-torx



Das sind übrigens die falschen. Viel zu klein! 
Meine Schraube steckt fest. Was ein Scheiss. Werds morgen mal in die Werkstatt bringen...

EDIT: Werkstatt hat die Schraube problemlos rausbekommen und ordentliche neue verbaut. Nice!


----------



## imun (7. September 2012)

Dämpfer ist wieder zurück von der Reparatur. Gott sei Dank genau vor dem Wochenende


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. September 2012)

Habe heute einige Zeit beim Umbau meiner neuen Fanes 3.0 verbracht, die ich als Komplettbike bestellt habe.

Jetzt habe ich folgende Probleme:

- Der Umwerfer ging nur um Haaresbreite über den großen Zahnkranz der x9 zweifach Kurbel. Ich habe die x9 gleich gegen eine SLX mit Bash (Shimanoversion) getauscht. Jetzt bleibt der Umwerfer am Bash hängen, es lässt sich also nicht mehr auf das große (36er) Blatt schalten. Im Sag und mit etwas Nachdruck geht es zwar, aber das ist natürlich nicht das Ziel, da der Umwerfer beim Ausfedern am Bash schleift und verbogen wird. 

Befor ich jetzt den Umwerfer grob abfeile, gibt es da eine elegantere Lösung. Er sah mir nicht so aus, als ob ich ihn in der Höhe verstellen könnte. Oder kann es sein, dass der falsche Umwerfer montiert wurde. Gibt es einen Höhenunterschied zwischen S2 und S3?

- Das Schaltwerk (x7) schlägt bei kurzer Radstandeinstellung (alles noch im Auslieferungszustand) auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an den Rahmen an. In der Praxis bedeutet dies, das der längste Gang nicht schaltbar ist. Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem? Ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Radstand zu verlängern?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: An der Unterkante der Sitzstrebe ist eine fette Schweißnaht, die nicht aussieht als ob sie dahin gehört, eher wie eine  provisorische Verstärkung. Meines Erachtens war die auf den Produktbildern  auf der Webseite noch nicht dran. Ob das neue Sitzstrebendesign da etwa Schwächen gezeigt hat? 

Leider kam das Rad (schwarz elox) mit der weißen Lyrik. Das hatte ich zwar bei der Bestellung erwartet, als aber auf allen Bestätigungen "Lyrik schwarz" stand, hatte ich durchaus Hoffnung. Weiße Gabel an schwarzem Rad sieht leider bescheiden aus. Da muss ich noch was tun. Hat jemand eine schwarze Lyrik abzugeben oder möchte tauschen? Kann auch gerne eine R, MoCo, Coil, 2Step oder sonstwas sein, ich baue gerne um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (8. September 2012)

Ich hatte meine silberne Totem zum Lackierer gebracht und für nen Fuffi oder so schwarz lacken lassen.  Dann beim Stickerdude im Forum Decals machen lassen und fertig


----------



## imun (8. September 2012)

Hast du beim Umwerfer die UScheiben drunter und die Anschlagschrauben richtig eingestellt? Und beim Schaltwerk auch?


----------



## EL Pablo (8. September 2012)

ich stand vor dem gleichen problem... erst hatte ich versucht, die lyrik mit meiner freundin zu tauschen, die hat ne schwarze. sie wollte nicht und ich hatte keinen bock auf umlackieren und ähnliches. im endeffekt hab ich dann nen glückstreffer auf amazon gelandet und die weisse, ungeliebte verkauft. hatte am ende 50 draufgelegt, so aber genau die version und die farbe die ich wollte. hat zu der umbauerei sogar noch geld gespart...


----------



## hasardeur (8. September 2012)

Umwerfer: evtl. ist es erforderlich, Langlöcher in den Umwerfer zu feilen. Shimano-Umwerfer haben die schon, ist also eher eine SRAM-Schwäche.
Vielleicht ist aber auch nur der Bash zu groß? Bei meiner AKA-Kurbel passt es (Bash bis 38z).

Schaltwerk: Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es einen speziellen Begriff dafür gibt, aber das Schaltwerk kann quasi in der Höhe verstellt werden, also der Abstand zur Kassette. Der Fanes-Rahmen benötigt mehr Abstand, als andere Rahmen, um auf das kleinste Ritzel schalten zu können. Sonst schlägt das Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe an.

Zumindest bei meiner X.9-Schaltung hat beides geholfen, wobei das mit dem Umwerfer wahrscheinlich nicht nötig gewesen wäre.


----------



## valdus (8. September 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Habe heute einige Zeit beim Umbau meiner neuen Fanes 3.0 verbracht, die ich als Komplettbike bestellt habe.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich folgende Probleme:
> 
> ...



Hey,

also mit dem schaltwerk habe ich in den griff bekommen durchs drehen dieser schraube 
die sich am schaltauge befindet....weiss nicht wie die heisst.

Gruesse


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. September 2012)

Vielen Dank. Das mit dem Schaltwerk hat schon mal ruck zuck funktioniert. Man sollte sich mehr mit seinem Equipment auseinandersetzen  Das täte dem Schrauber, der mein Rad zusammengefrickelt hat aber auch gut 

Der Bash ist ja der, der schon an der SLX dran ist. Der hässliche Shimano Bash eben. Da ist noch ein bisschen Luft zum 36er Kettenblatt, aber nicht für mehr als 38 Zähne. So groß ist der also nicht. Außerdem bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der die SLX an der Fanes fährt. 

Für Langlöcher ist da nicht viel Fleisch. Das wird eine knappe Kiste. Und bei hoher Tretlagereinstellung hängt es dann immer noch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nur mit basteln geht. Bei anderen geht es doch auch. Die hohe Tretlagereinstellung hätte mir der x9 auch nicht funktioniert, so wie es ab Werk kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. September 2012)

Also wie gesagt, bei mir passt der X.9-Umwerfer prima. Zwar habe ich die LÃ¶cher etwas aufgefeilt, aber das wÃ¤re nicht nÃ¶tig gewesen. JÃ¼ sagte mir, dass sie das immer bei X.0 machen mÃ¼ssen, bei X.9 geht es aber eben auch so. Ein 38z Bash passt ebenso dazu. Alutech wÃ¼rde ich hier keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Einstellung des Schaltwerks ist aber schlecht. Teile das mal JÃ¼ mit. Wenn er es nicht erfÃ¤hrt, kann er es nicht Ã¤ndern. Vielleicht hat er auch noch einen Tip zum Umwerfer.

Solltest Du anhaltende Probleme haben, kauf Dir eine SLX-Umwerfer....gibt es gebraucht schon fÃ¼r 20-25â¬.


----------



## Splash (8. September 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> - Das Schaltwerk (x7) schlägt bei kurzer Radstandeinstellung (alles noch im Auslieferungszustand) auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an den Rahmen an. In der Praxis bedeutet dies, das der längste Gang nicht schaltbar ist. Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem? Ist die einzige Möglichkeit den Radstand zu verlängern?



Das Problem hatte ich auch, bzw recht lang gebraucht, um das Schaltwerk dann korrekt so einzustellen, dass alle Gänge gut schaltbar sind. Ob Onkel Jü das bekannt ist?


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, bei mir passt der X.9-Umwerfer prima. Zwar habe ich die Löcher etwas aufgefeilt, aber das wäre nicht nötig gewesen. Jü sagte mir, dass sie das immer bei X.0 machen müssen, bei X.9 geht es aber eben auch so. Ein 38z Bash passt ebenso dazu. Alutech würde ich hier keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Einstellung des Schaltwerks ist aber schlecht. Teile das mal Jü mit. Wenn er es nicht erfährt, kann er es nicht ändern. Vielleicht hat er auch noch einen Tip zum Umwerfer.
> 
> Solltest Du anhaltende Probleme haben, kauf Dir eine SLX-Umwerfer....gibt es gebraucht schon für 20-25.



Danke. Bei mir ist übrigens ein x7 Umwerfer dran.

Ein anderer Bash kommt bei mir auch noch, ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden.


----------



## ollo (9. September 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also mit dem schaltwerk habe ich in den griff bekommen durchs drehen dieser schraube
> die sich am schaltauge befindet....weiss nicht wie die heisst.
> ...




die Schraube für den Umschlingungs-winkel / radius


----------



## wildsau.com (9. September 2012)

Kann ich den Radstand beliebig verstellen oder muss ich zwingend darauf achten, dass er entweder in der längsten oder kürzesten Einstellung ist?


----------



## ollo (9. September 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Kann ich den Radstand beliebig verstellen oder muss ich zwingend darauf achten, dass er entweder in der längsten oder kürzesten Einstellung ist?




beliebig natürlich, wenn es nur entweder oder geben würde hätten die Inlays auch eine andere Form bekommen wie z.B. beim Yt Noton


----------



## Banana Joe (9. September 2012)

Ich hatte gestern die erste ausfahrt mit der fanes. Vom aufsteigen bis absteigen hatte ich ein dauergrinsen im gesicht. Überrascht hat mich das teil in jeder hinsicht. Das bike ist agil lässt sich prima beschleunigen und geht im uphill wie schmitz katze, den downhill lass ich mal außen vor da rockt das teil sowieso. Ok die federgabel und der dämpfer müssen noch korrekt abgestimmt werden, da geht aber noch ordentlich was. War zwar nur eine kleine tour von 40km, aber ich beschere dem bike absolute tourentauglichkeit. Das einzige manko was ich sehe ist das ich für nen alpencross in verbindung mit 2fach zu wenig schmalz in den beinen habe, ansonten würde wahrscheinlich aus das prima gehen.


----------



## Astaroth (9. September 2012)

Das mit dem Alpencross kann man doch trainieren...


----------



## Osti (9. September 2012)

oder ne passende Übersetzung wählen. Fahre in den Bergen 20/34, dann gehts auch bergauf ganz passabel


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. September 2012)

Fährt einer einen MK2 2,4 hinten und einen Baron 2,3 vorn? 

Ich schwanke auf Fatal Bert`s zu gehen,was ich nicht richtig will, Schw. halt, oder auf Baron/MK2

Habe nur sorge das der 2,3er Baron gegen den MK2 zu schmal ausfällt.
Der MK2 in 2,4 bringt mir auf der Felge so 58mm Breite.

Momentan habe ich RQ 2,4 v und Ardent 2,4 h die aber beide mit rund 870g zu heavy sind.

Hans Dampf fällt irgendwie raus, ist schwerer als FA und kann sicher nicht so viel.

Meine Hausrunde packe ich mit dem MK2 2,4 5 Minuten schneller, was ich erst auf verbessertes training schob, nun aber gestern wieder die mindestens 5 Minuten langsamer war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (9. September 2012)

Ich fahre MK2 2,4 Protection und Baron 2,3 vorne auf Flow Felgen.
Der Baron ist schmaler, aber das stört nicht wirklich.
Das harmoniert meiner Meinung nach sehr gut für die Trails hier, fahre immer Touren ab 40 KM aufwärts.
Wenn ich woanders bike (Park oder steinige Gegenden) wechsle ich ohnehin die Reifen.


----------



## Banana Joe (9. September 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> oder ne passende Übersetzung wählen. Fahre in den Bergen 20/34, dann gehts auch bergauf ganz passabel



Ich sollte trainieren und die übersetzung anpassen damit ich nicht auf der stecke bleibe


----------



## Meller (9. September 2012)

Bei mir hat das warten jetzt endlich ein Ende, mein Fanes-Rahmen ist am Freitag (ohne Versandsbestätigung) gekommen. Die Überraschung und Freude war dem entsprechend groß. Hab den Rahmen (M) gewogen und war über die 3,8kg überrascht. Wenn man das Gewicht vom Dämpfer (325g) abzieht bleiben immennoch 3.5kg über. Auf der Alutech Homepage wird er doch mit 3,15kg angegeben. Wie kommt es dass die Werte so voneinenader abweichen? Kann dass nur schon von der Lackierung kommen?


----------



## Banana Joe (9. September 2012)

3,5 finde ich für m jetzt auch nicht gerade wenig. bei der lackierung hab ich mal was von 150 - 200g gehört aber ich denke es kommt auch auf die lackierung an wie diese ausgeführt ist. die frage ist auch wie genau deine waage ist?


----------



## Meller (9. September 2012)

ich hab das design 2. und ich hab es mit mehreren waagen probiert und kam immer auf das selbe ergebnis...


----------



## Banana Joe (9. September 2012)

ich oute mich ja auch als gewichtsfanatiker aber zugegeben das bike läuft echt klasse und man merkt das gewicht auf dem trail nicht. ich war wirklich verblüfft nach der ersten ausfahrt, hatte mir das gänzlich anders vorgestellt vor allem wenn man das bike das erste mal vor sich sieht.

aber abzüglich des lackes biste von den 3,15 ja nicht mehr so weit weg.


----------



## Meller (9. September 2012)

ich find es jetzt auch nicht sooo dramatisch, hat mich eben nur schon überrascht. freu mich schon tierisch auf die 1. fahrt muss aber noch ein wenig dran schrauben bis es dann mal soweit ist. bilder werden auf jedenfall folgen


----------



## Banana Joe (9. September 2012)

aber das schrauben macht ja auch schonmal spaß


----------



## Meller (9. September 2012)

auf jedenfall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> aber das schrauben macht ja auch schonmal spaß



Solange man nicht das Hinterrad ausbauen und vor allem wieder einbauen will.

Gibt es da einen Tip? Ich habe es erst geschafft, nachdem ich die Radstandverstellung geöffnet und ganz nach hinten verschoben habe. Aber selbst dann war es noch eine ordentliche Frickelei. Bei kurzem Radstan ist es m.E. physikalisch nicht möglich am Schaltwerk (x7) vorbeizukommen.


----------



## ollo (10. September 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Fährt einer einen MK2 2,4 hinten und einen Baron 2,3 vorn?
> 
> 
> 
> .





nicht 2,4 der war mir zu "schmierig und Grenzwertig" daher die Kombi 2,2 MK II Protection (der baut sogar ein Stück breiter wie ein 2,35 Maxxis Minion)  und den 2,3 Baron. Die kombi hat an zwei Rädern den Tremalzo und einige andere Gardasee  Ritte überlebt und auch im Bikepark lief die Kombi ohne Probleme


----------



## slash-sash (10. September 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Solange man nicht das Hinterrad ausbauen und vor allem wieder einbauen will.
> 
> Gibt es da einen Tip? Ich habe es erst geschafft, nachdem ich die Radstandverstellung geöffnet und ganz nach hinten verschoben habe. Aber selbst dann war es noch eine ordentliche Frickelei. Bei kurzem Radstan ist es m.E. physikalisch nicht möglich am Schaltwerk (x7) vorbeizukommen.



Kann ich bestätigen! Der Ausbau des Hinterrads mit der Kombi 2,4er HD, X7 Schaltwerk, kurzer Kettenstrebeneinstellung und 180er Scheibe ist nur mit Kratzern in der linken Kettenstrebenseite und viel Nachdruck zu realisieren. Allerdings ist es bei langem Radstand kein Thema mehr. Geht sehr gut.


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2012)

Kurzer Radstand, X.7 mittellang, 203er Hope-Floating-Disc, 135er MZ-Steckachse: HR Ausbau geht.
Kette aufs kleinste Ritzel und dann das HR nach hinten rausziehen, Kette abnehmen - fertig.


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2012)

Meller schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das warten jetzt endlich ein Ende, mein Fanes-Rahmen ist am Freitag (ohne Versandsbestätigung) gekommen. Die Überraschung und Freude war dem entsprechend groß. Hab den Rahmen (M) gewogen und war über die 3,8kg überrascht. Wenn man das Gewicht vom Dämpfer (325g) abzieht bleiben immennoch 3.5kg über. Auf der Alutech Homepage wird er doch mit 3,15kg angegeben. Wie kommt es dass die Werte so voneinenader abweichen? Kann dass nur schon von der Lackierung kommen?



Lack = 200g +....Steuersatz ist auch schon eingepresst, sind sicher auch 100g+

3800-325-200-100=3175....passt doch wieder. Ein bisschen Streuung gibt es immer. Kein Mensch schweißt immer dieselben Nähte aufs Gramm genau.


----------



## gotboost (10. September 2012)

Immer aufs kleinste ritzel beim LR Ausbau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (10. September 2012)

Hab mal ne Anfängerfrage:
XT Austattung ab Werk. 
Wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bin und in die Pedale trete, dann springt die Kette vorne vom kleinen auf das große Kettenblatt. Bzw. geht hoch und direkt danach wieder zurück bei Entlastung. 
Wie kann man einstellen dass das nicht passiert?
Fahre zwar nicht oft in der Stellung, sondern schalte dann direkt mit dem großen KB, aber stört mich einfach tierisch.
Kann man es überhaupt einstellen? Ist ja die maximale Schräge die man fahren kann und die Kette will zwangsläufig nach außen...?!


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Anfängerfrage:
> XT Austattung ab Werk.
> Wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bin und in die Pedale trete, dann springt die Kette vorne vom kleinen auf das große Kettenblatt. Bzw. geht hoch und direkt danach wieder zurück bei Entlastung.
> Wie kann man einstellen dass das nicht passiert?
> ...



Vorausgesetzt, dass die Kettenlinie stimmt, solltest Du das über die Umwerfereinstellung abfangen können. Einfach die Feinverstellung an deinem Trigger stückweise hineindrehen und testen. Das geht auch während dem Fahren. Wenn sie schon ganz reingedreht ist, müsstest Du den Schaltzug am Umwerfer etwas "rauslassen".

Zur Kettenlinie, wenn Du keine Kettenführung am Tretlager montiert hast, solltest Du auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer zwischen Kurbel und Tretlager haben.


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2012)

gotboost schrieb:


> Immer aufs kleinste ritzel beim LR Ausbau..



Nee, is klar


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Kurzer Radstand, X.7 mittellang, 203er Hope-Floating-Disc, 135er MZ-Steckachse: HR Ausbau geht.
> Kette aufs kleinste Ritzel und dann das HR nach hinten rausziehen, Kette abnehmen - fertig.



Nach hinten rausziehen? Geht das? Ich habe bisher Laufräder nur nach unten herausgezogen.


----------



## Hoppes (10. September 2012)

@Wurzelmann: Danke. Mach mich mal schlau und probier das mal


----------



## ollo (10. September 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Nach hinten rausziehen? Geht das? Ich habe bisher Laufräder nur nach unten herausgezogen.



ich hoffe es geht auch ohne große Zeichnung ..... eher war wohl gemeint nach hinten oben also Schräg nach hinten weg mit per Hand zurückgezogenem Schaltwerk ...... wenn das Rad auf dem Kopf steht oder halt nach unten/ hinten schräg weg wenn es auf den Reifen steht ...... aber das weißt DU ja eigentlich, fährst ja auch nicht erst seit gestern  


wobei der kurze Radstand wirklich kniffelig ist, gerade mit dem Sram Schaltwerken und fettem Reifen


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. September 2012)

@Hoppes
Man fährt klein/klein nicht, genausowenig wie groß/groß, eben weil da Kette und Schaltwerk am meisten belastet werden durch den Schräglauf.

Es geht zwar aber die Kettenlängung wird beschleunigt,als auch die Gefahr vom Schaltwerkschaden maximiert.

Bei 3 Fach geht vorne auf dem mittleren Blatt eher alles hinten, würde mir eher angewöhnen das kleine Blatt vorn zu meiden, das erhöht nur die Drehzahl und jagt den Puls damit hoch.

Das Kleine nur dann nutzen wenn man keine Kraft mehr hat oder der Anstieg extrem steil ist. 

Bei 2 Fach und hinten 10 würde ich grob nur so 1-7/8 schalten.

@Radstandverstellung
Ja lange Radstand erleichtert das HR Ein und Ausgebaue, auf kurzem auf kleines Ritzel.
Allerdings messt doch mal den langen Radstand an der Kettenstrebe, ich kam gestern auf ca. 440mm an einem M Rahmen, gibt durchaus Laufruhe auf der langen Geraden, aber der Kurze hat an die 428mm was sehr wendig macht. 
Dazu kann der Lange einem ein Gefühl von Frontlastigkeit geben,da das Hinterrad beim Sprung oder Kanten später fällt, je langsamer, je extremer.

Wer natürlich wegen Vorbau <=40mm und Sattel weit hinten eh weit hinten hängt, wird den Effekt nicht so merken wie jemand mit 50/60iger Vorbau.

Dazu braucht der kurze Radstand weniger Druck bei gleichem Sag und ich denke, das bissl Wippen wird noch weniger oder bleibt trotz gesenktem Druck gleich da der Hebel auf den Dämpfer durch den Kettenzug etwas verkürzt wird.


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2012)

Das ist wohl nicht ganz korrekt....eine hohe Kadenz ist Trainingssache und belastet letztlich weniger, als eine geringe Kadenz mit hohem Krafteinsatz. Man schafft so deutlich mehr. Möglichst kleine Übersetzungen sind also nicht verkehrt.

Bei 2x10 sind außerdem die Übersetzungssprünge bei Wechsel des KB deutlich größer, als bei 3x10. Daher fahre ich auch schon gern mal alle Ritzel mit dem großen KB. Sonst müßte ich oft an blöden Stellen zu viel gegenschalten. Mit dem kleinen KB aber höchstens 1-4. Außerdem entspricht die Kettenlinie des großen KB bei 2x10 etwa der des mittleren KB bei 3x10.


----------



## tobsinger (10. September 2012)

hm, ich fahr hingegen lieber möglichst alles auf dem 26er KB. Warum? Weil mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt das Fahrwerk deutlich effizienter ist und beim Pedalieren weniger federt, oder geht es Euch nicht so. 

Allerdings kann ich mit x7, 3fach (aber nur 2 KB montiert) hinten jeweils alles fahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. September 2012)

also bei mir federt der Dämpfer evtl 1-max 2mm ,relativ egal auf welchem der bei mir 3 Blätter vorn, dabei um 20mm Sag/um +/-5 180 Psi, 2 Klicks HS und 5-7 Klicks LS,als auch 1-2 Klicks DS.

Ist alles eine frage des Sitzens und der Fahrwerkseinstellung, da kann man viel Zeit mit verbringen was sich aber durch besseres vorankommen auszahlt.

Hast du zu wenig Sag im Sitzen,vor allem an der Gabel, wird die Gabel das Anheben des Bikes durch den Tritt vor allem Bergauf unterstützen und der Hinterbau entsprechend arbeiten. Dazu kommst du schlechter voran, weil du in der Ebene das Rad mehr über die Hindernisse fahren musst als das es die Federung weg schluckt. Bergab genauso,wirst du langsamer sein,weil das Rad mehr springt als am Boden zu kleben.

Vor allem die Lyrik Solo Air ist hier ganz gemein, da entscheiden schon 5 Psi über Himmel und Hölle, mir machen es da 4,3cm Sag im Sitzen deutlich leichter als 5 Psi mehr und dann nur noch um 3,6cm Sag im Sitzen. Im stehen macht das dann so ca. 5mm Sag differenz aus,da reden wir von angenehmen 50 Psi vs. 55Psi
Die 95Psi der Drucktabelle will ich gar nicht erst auf dem Trail austesten,das wird bergauf sicher nicht angenehm wenn das Gewicht nach hinten geht.

Das man klein-klein fahren kann ist nicht das Thema, außer man hat einen Shortcage oder Midcage mit zu langer Kette bzw falscher Neigungseinstellung, sollte man nur wie gesagt dem Antrieb zuliebe nicht wenn man eine 3 Fach Kurbel hat, dazu zählt auch eine umgebaute 3 Fach mit Bash, ändert ja nichts an der Kettenlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (10. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nicht ganz korrekt....eine hohe Kadenz ist Trainingssache und belastet letztlich weniger, als eine geringe Kadenz mit hohem Krafteinsatz. Man schafft so deutlich mehr. Möglichst kleine Übersetzungen sind also nicht verkehrt.



War ja klar, dass du wieder schneller warst 
Ich stimme dir zu. Irgendwo in meinem Hinterstübchen schlummern noch ein paar graue Gehirnzellen meiner Physiotherapeutischen Ausbildung. Und irgendwas stand da mit: Frequenzarbeit ist energetisch sinnvoller, als Volumenarbeit. Klingt wichtig, meint aber eigentlich nur, dass es sinnvoller für den Körper, bzw. für die Ausdauer ist, wenn du kleinere Gänge am Berg fährst, mit einer höheren Frequenz, als auf's große KB zu schalten und Vollgas den Berg hoch trittst. Sehr schön kann/konnte man das an den beiden Dauerkonkurenten Armstrong und Ullrich sehen. Ullrich der absolute Volumenarbeiter und Armstrong der im Nämaschienentakt die Berge hoch sauste. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Über was unterhalten wir uns hier eigentlich?!  Wie man am schnellsten oben ist?! Sorry, Jungs. Aber das gehört doch wohl in den Beinrasierten-Thread (Rennradfahrer).
Schaut doch mal auf eure Bikes. Richtig, wir fahren ein Fanes und das gehört zu welcher Kategorie?! Auch richtig: zu den Enduros. Und jetzt lesen wir noch mal, was die Bike-Bravos meinen, wenn sie über Enduros reden. Irgendwie berghoch um bergab den maximalen Spaß zu haben. Also alles bullshit mit Frequenz und Volumenarbeit. Spaß müßt ihr haben. Und wer will schon mit nem Enduro gegen Fumic antreten?! Bissel blöde.

Und um zum Thema zurück zu führen: Ich finde irgendwie die 10-fach Dinger auch nicht den Hit. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich, seid ich 10-fach fahre viel mehr schalten muß. Das geht mir a) auf die Nerven und b) auf die Kondition. (shit, jetzt bin ich ja schon wieder beim Thema)
Jedenfalls überlege ich ernsthaft, ob ich nicht wieder zurück rüste.


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...Sehr schön kann/konnte man das an den beiden Dauerkonkurenten Armstrong und Ullrich sehen. Ullrich der absolute Volumenarbeiter und Armstrong der im Nämaschienentakt die Berge hoch sauste. ...


Das lag nur an den verschiedenen Dopingmitteln


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. September 2012)

Bin mal ein Strive mit 2x10 gefahren udn hab noch ein Contrail mit 3x10...also so wirklich...mein 3x9 ist mir recht, könnte aber auch 2x9 sein.

Bin eben seit langem die Kurze Radstandeinstellung gefahren, das gefällt mir wesentlich besser, anfangs war ich bei kurz,bin dann auf lang weil es jeder so hatte, für mich ist das aber zu unwendig.

Gefühlt war der Vortrrieb besser.

Enduro hin oder her, das Fanes ist durchaus konkurenzfähig,wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt es auf sich einzustellen. Ich kann durch meinen Rox prima mit Contrail,LV301 MK7 und 8 vergleichen und sehe wie egal es sein kann.
Allerdings,wenn ich mir überlege die rotierende Masse noch etwas zu erleichtern ohne große Abstriche und ein bissl was an den Anbauteilen.....


----------



## hasardeur (10. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Das lag nur an den verschiedenen Dopingmitteln



Meinst Du, die von Armstrong konnten eben erst 10 Jahre später nachgewiesen werden, die von Ulle aber sofort? 

@slash-slash: hast Recht, was das Biken mit der Fanes angeht. Mir gefällt 2x10 aber dennoch deutlich besser, als 3x9, auch wenn das mit der Schalthäufigkeit ebenfalls stimmt. An meinem alten HT mit 3x8 schalte ich übrigens noch seltener. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Abstufung einfach gröber und ein sinnvoller Gangwechsel dadurch seltener ist.


----------



## slash-sash (11. September 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Allerdings,wenn ich mir überlege die rotierende Masse noch etwas zu erleichtern ohne große Abstriche und ein bissl was an den Anbauteilen.....



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Würde ich auch gerne. Und wahrscheinlich die gesammte Bike-Branche. Denn das ist es, was man mwerkt. Ist doch egal, ob der Dämpfer 200g mehr wiegt. Merkst du zu 100% nicht. Aber rotierende und schwingende Masse; das ist es. Aber leider geht das häufig zu Lasten der Stabilität.
Leider wird immer der Fehler gemacht, auf's Gesammtgewicht zu schauen. Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich uninteressant.



hasardeur schrieb:


> @slash-slash: hast Recht, was das Biken mit der Fanes angeht. Mir gefällt 2x10 aber dennoch deutlich besser, als 3x9, auch wenn das mit der Schalthäufigkeit ebenfalls stimmt. An meinem alten HT mit 3x8 schalte ich übrigens noch seltener. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Abstufung einfach gröber und ein sinnvoller Gangwechsel dadurch seltener ist.



Klar schaltest du mit 3x8 noch weniger. Hast ja auch weniger Möglichkeiten. Was ich jedoch meinte, ist, dass ich mich in den Abstufungen der 2x9 deutlich wohler gefühlt habe. In der Regel bin ich vorne auf dem größeren Blatt gefahren und habe hinten dann "angepasst". Heute rühre ich wie in einer Salatschüssel rum. Ätzend.


----------



## imun (11. September 2012)

Mein Bike ist auf Stabilität und Optik aufgebaut. Wahrscheinlich hat es 16kg und irgendwie komm ich nicht zum wiegen, aber mir gefällt es so wie es ist und das ist die Hauptsache. Was bringt mir mein Bike wenn es meine 110kg nicht aushält? Ärger! Also ist es halt ein bisschen schwerer geworden. Der defekte Dämpfer war meine Schuld, das geb ich zu, aber nun ist alles richtig verbaut und ab geht die HerbstSaison  
Ach was ich mich freue wenn ich jedes mal ne Tour fahre oder Sonntags zum DH Training unterwegs bin, haben wir nicht alle Glück so ein feines Gefährt zu haben? 
In diesem Sinne, RIDE ON
Übrigens fahr ich mit 2x9 sehr zufrieden durch die Gegend


----------



## slash-sash (11. September 2012)

Da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele. Wobei ich 67kg wiege und das mit der Stabilität nicht ganz so zu bewerten ist


----------



## ollo (15. September 2012)

ach was bin ich doch wieder verliebt in meine Fanes ...... wochenlang stand sie rum weil die BOS zur Kur nach Frankreich ist und mit der 150 mm Ersatz Sektor und dem Vivid im Heck letztendlich doch immer zum 4 Kg leichteren Liteville 301 gegriffen wurde....... aber heute war sie dran und es war wieder mal die Bestätigung das 1. die Sektor eine Feine Gabel ist 2. die Fanes auch mit 40% SAG und 170 mm Federweg ein Vortriebsstarkes Bike ist 3. 4 Kg mehr durch die geniale Geo nicht ins Gewicht fallen 4. der Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 ein Klasse Reifen für gemäßigte Wege ist und 5. es Zeit wird für eine Fanes AM damit das 301 endlich in Rente gehen kann


----------



## tobsinger (15. September 2012)

ollo, mal ne ketzerische Frage, aber wofür brauchst Du ein AM wenn die Fanes enduro doch so ein feines vortriebstarkes rad ist und die 4kg nicht ins gewicht fallen? fährst Du mit dem AM dann rennen oder trägt es sich leichter in den Keller? 
was kann das AM besser als das Enduro, ausser vllt AlpenX mit elendig langen feldweg etappen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. September 2012)

ich antworte mal für meinen Halbbruder ollo:

weil ein 140mm Rad viel besser durch normale Trails läuft...
das is das Kaufargument für mein bestelltes Trailbike.

170/170 sind so übermotorisiert,
hier in Schwaben, umso mehr im Norden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. September 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ollo, mal ne ketzerische Frage, aber wofür brauchst Du ein AM wenn die Fanes enduro doch so ein feines vortriebstarkes rad ist und die 4kg nicht ins gewicht fallen? fährst Du mit dem AM dann rennen oder trägt es sich leichter in den Keller?
> was kann das AM besser als das Enduro, ausser vllt AlpenX mit elendig langen feldweg etappen?



Damit er eine Ausrede weniger hat wenn er von anderen Fahrern am Berg zersägt wird 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Atti86 (15. September 2012)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Das sind übrigens die falschen. Viel zu klein!
> Meine Schraube steckt fest. Was ein Scheiss. Werds morgen mal in die Werkstatt bringen...
> 
> EDIT: Werkstatt hat die Schraube problemlos rausbekommen und ordentliche neue verbaut. Nice!



Bist du dir sicher, dass dir die richtigen zugeschickt wurden?
Im Alutech-Shop gibt es nur M4 x 8mm die nächste Größe wäre M6 x XX


Übrigens für alle die skeptisch sind, was die Tourentauglichkeit angeht, ich habe jetzt mit der Fanes eine Tour von Braunschweig bis zur Ostsee und wieder zurück bis nach Lüneburg gemacht. 
Insgesamt über 450km und die Hans Dampf als Tubeless haben tadellos alles ausgehalten, ob Schotter oder Waldwege. Nach 300km musste ich das erste mal etwas nachpumpen.
Was das angeht war ich super zufrieden.

Aber ich hatte ein anderes Problem und habe die Tour deswegen in Lüneburg abgebrochen, damit das aufgetretene Probleme nicht zu einer Kostenfalle wird....

...nach ca 200km kamen erste einzelne Geräusche - nur während des Pedalierens - die bis 300 immer schlimmer wurden, ich konnte es leider nicht lokalisieren bzw. nur auf den Antrieb beschränken. Bei ca 300 hat sich dann die Kette verabschiedet. Was mir noch immer ein Rätsel ist, obwohl ich sie ordentlich gesäubert und Brunox-Spray verwendet habe.

Nachdem ich die Kette wieder vernietet habe, war das Knacken weiterhin da. Beim Strömenden Regen war es wieder weg. Hab dann auch die günstigen Pedale vermutet, aber gleich verworfen weil die Charakteristik der des Knackens eine andere und passte eher zum Zyklus der Kettenumdrehung als zu den kürzeren Zyklen der Pedale oder der Kurbel.
Es war auch teilweise periodisch übere mehrere Minuten konstanten Tretens.
Jetzt hat das Bike insgesamt gerademal 700km und bereits einen Kettenriss. Mir jetzt schon eine neue Kette und eben auch neue Kasette kaufen zu müssen, finde ich übertrieben. Ist sowas ein Garantiefall?
Oder sind die Wechselintervalle gar so kurz?
Mir kommt es so utopisch vor, der Kollege der mich auf der Tour begleitet hatte, fuhr mit einem 20 Jahre alten Damenrad, an dem ewig nichts gemacht wurde und sogar ein 15kg schwerer Anhänger dran hing.
Klar bei Naben-Schaltung kann die Kette massiver ausgelegt sein,
aber für meine Wahrnehmung ist das unverhältnismässig, dass so ein
uraltes Gefährt zuverlässiger ist als ein höchstmodernes Bike.

P.S. : 

Ich vermute jetzt , dass es das gleiche Knacken war, das ich bereits vor einigen Seiten erwähnte, hörte sich nämlich ähnlich, nur frequenter an. Als
ich es "damals" gesäubert hatte, und mit Dremo ordentlich anzog, war es weg.


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. September 2012)

War das eine 10 Fach Kette?

Fabrikationsfehler kanns schon geben, ich bin mit meinen 9ern noch nie reingefallen.

Ok ich trau dem Nietstift auch nicht und nehme immer SRAM Schlösser.


----------



## Atti86 (15. September 2012)

Jap so wie es ausgeliefert wurde, 10er Kasette mit 10er Kette.
Jedoch habe ich ja vorne jetzt ja nur 2 Kettenblätter von der 2fach-SLX-Kurbel
statt 3fach-SLX. Kann das der Grund sein? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. September 2012)

Schwere Frage, Sram und Shimano würden dir ganz klar ja sagen,weil ja die 10er Blätter dünner als die 9er sind und die 10er Kette gesprengt würde.....

Würde sagen,kauf dir eine 9er und probier das mal wenns mit der Kassette paßt fahrs halt.

 @Rest
Irgendwer den Vergleich Liyrik Coil vs 55 Rc3 Ti?

Evtl leg ich mir die MZ untern Baum, bevor ich mir meine Solo Air mit einer Coil innen verkratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (16. September 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Schwere Frage, Sram und Shimano würden dir ganz klar ja sagen,weil ja die 10er Blätter dünner als die 9er sind und die 10er Kette gesprengt würde.....
> 
> Würde sagen,kauf dir eine 9er und probier das mal wenns mit der Kassette paßt fahrs halt.



So wie ich es verstehe kann man, 10er Kette auf 9er Kasette fahren aber nicht umgekehrt. An der Kurbel habe ich 9er Kettenblätter. Nach dem Umbau konnte ich wunderbar hoch und runter schalten nach dem Fetten gehts nur runter und ums Verrecken nicht hoch. Kann das tatsächlich an dem µ zwischen 10er und 9er liegen?


----------



## Hoppes (16. September 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass dir die richtigen zugeschickt wurden?
> Im Alutech-Shop gibt es nur M4 x 8mm die nächste Größe wäre .



Ja. Sind falsch.
Sind M5x14 Din 7991 laut manual. Gibts bei Alutech nicht


----------



## tobsinger (16. September 2012)

@Vogelsberger zieh dir einfach einen grossen schrumpfschlauch über die 
feder, dann verkratzt du dir auch nicht die rohre. die uturn feder ist top!


----------



## valdus (16. September 2012)

Hey,

zur kette hab ich auch noch ne frage:
Also habe ne 2x10 x7 drauf. Bin aber mit der x7 net so zufrieden hinten, im vergleich zur x9 ist die net so knackig und genau beim schalten.
Ich wuerd gerne hinten mal die x9 montieren...brauche ich dann die 10fach kette damits vorne noch schaltet oder die 9fach?
Oder ist das generell beides nicht gut und ich spare lieber fuer ne x9 10fach?

Gruesse


----------



## slash-sash (16. September 2012)

Das Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Du willst hinten das Schaltwerk von X7 auf X9 wechseln. Warum dann die Frage zur Kette? Willst du die auch wechseln?
Tausch doch einfach das Schaltwerk.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. September 2012)

Sicher, das nicht an den Shiftern liegt, die haben mehr Einfluß als das Schaltwerk auf Präzision und Knackigkeit, weil dort die Rasterung liegt. Bei der Kette sind die 10fach Ketten nur außen schmaler, innen bleibt alles gleich.


----------



## ollo (16. September 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ollo, mal ne ketzerische Frage, aber wofür brauchst Du ein AM wenn die Fanes enduro doch so ein feines vortriebstarkes rad ist und die 4kg nicht ins gewicht fallen? fährst Du mit dem AM dann rennen oder trägt es sich leichter in den Keller?
> was kann das AM besser als das Enduro, ausser vllt AlpenX mit elendig langen feldweg etappen?




die Frage ist wirklich Ketzerisch  aber durchaus Sinnig und vielleicht auch nur ein Luxusproblem meinerseits....... dafür habe ich auch noch ein Handy mit Tasten und würde nicht mal im Traum an ein I Phone denken   "der gute" hat es schon ein wenig beantwortet...... auch wenn das ED so gut läuft, so fährt doch immer dieses "wozu fährst Du hier eigentlich mit 170 mm eine Tour auch wenn es geht und Spaß macht, ein Potentes AM, das auch noch ein wenig leichter und spritziger ist reicht" ...... und bevor ich noch mehr versuche aus dem Enduro ein AM zu machen mit leichterem Dämpfer Carbondruckstreben, leichtem LR Satz usw. warum nicht gleich ein AM und das Enduro bleibt Enduro für an die Gondel gehängt und runter gedroschen. Mein 301 (das durch das AM ersetzt werden soll) bin ich jetzt 5-6 Jahre gefahren, hatte Spaß damit aber die Alutech Geo liegt mir mehr ....... vielleicht liegt es auch am fortschreitenden Alter sich nicht mehr auf Bocksteife eher Racelastige Fullys zu setzen und natürlich der gefüllten Portokasse  

Vielleicht fahre ich wirklich mal einen Alpen X oder mal wieder ein Hobby Rennen ist immer wieder Nett und die anschließenden Kuchen und Brattwurstschlacht das eigentliche Highlight. ........... außerdem muß ich ja mal wieder versuchen was vom Jü Kaputt zu kriegen, da kommt mir die AM Version gerade recht 


  @atti,
du machst wirklich Brunox auf die Kette  auch wenn es ein sehr Kriechfähiger Schmierstoff ist so ist die Schmierwirkung eher bescheiden. Reib mal einen tropfen Brunos und einen Tropfen Kettenöl zwischen den Fingern, da sollte Dir was auffallen. Wenn schon ein dünnes Kettenöl dann das von Dynamics, verklebt die Kette nicht so und lässt sich leicht runter waschen (einziger Nachteil, eine Regenfahrt und runter ist es)


@ Helmchen

ich sag nur SIXPACK ....... du Judas 

.


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2012)

ollo, du darfst ab November mal auf mein neues Trailbike sitzen...
oder haste das AM schon bestellt?
dann könnten wir nen Doppelblindversuch machen,
zwei Blinde auf verschiedenen Bikes...


----------



## Banana Joe (16. September 2012)

Hab jetzt meine schutzfolie bekommen. Diese autolack schutzfolie oracal oder wie sich das zeuchs nennt. damit hab ich die untere kettenstrebe an der kettenseite abgeklebt (konnte endlich den putzlappen entfernen  )sowie das unterrohr an einigen stellen. welche stellen haltet ihr noch für sinnvoll um den heiligen rahmen zu schützen?


----------



## ollo (16. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ollo, du darfst ab November mal auf mein neues Trailbike sitzen...
> oder haste das AM schon bestellt?
> dann könnten wir nen Doppelblindversuch machen,
> zwei Blinde auf verschiedenen Bikes...




hm sieht ja schon mal Lecker aus..... war es ein 29er ?? Nee bestellt ist noch nicht und ob es dann zum November was wird  ....... weiß gar nicht ob die Rahmen schon Fertig sind und zu unserer Sicherheit lass ich lieber noch nen Blindenhund Ausbilden das dauert auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. September 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine schutzfolie bekommen. Diese autolack schutzfolie oracal oder wie sich das zeuchs nennt. damit hab ich die untere kettenstrebe an der kettenseite abgeklebt (konnte endlich den putzlappen entfernen  )sowie das unterrohr an einigen stellen. welche stellen haltet ihr noch für sinnvoll um den heiligen rahmen zu schützen?



Druckstrebe Antriebsseite innen da schlägt die Kette gerne an die Kante, Bremsseite das Hauptlager wo die Bremsleitung drüber läuft und wenn Du schon auf der Seite bist, die "Kettenstrebe" auf der Bremsseite ein bisschen unten und über die Kante Außen überlappend


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> hm sieht ja schon mal Lecker aus..... war es ein 29er ?? Nee bestellt ist noch nicht und ob es dann zum November was wird  ....... weiß gar nicht ob die Rahmen schon Fertig sind und zu unserer Sicherheit lass ich lieber noch nen Blindenhund Ausbilden das dauert auch



dann darfst du eben nur meine Karre Probe reiten...
Liefertermin Mitte November.

29" mit 68° Lenkwinkel


----------



## valdus (16. September 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Du willst hinten das Schaltwerk von X7 auf X9 wechseln. Warum dann die Frage zur Kette? Willst du die auch wechseln?
> Tausch doch einfach das Schaltwerk.




Also ich habe nur nen X9 Schaltwerk als 9fach Version....also samt Shifter, Kette und Kasette.
Hab mich da net ganz richtig ausgedrückt.

Grüße


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. September 2012)

Also Kettenblatt ist es egal ob 9 oder 10 fach Kette, ich faht im 9fach Betrieb seit Jahren 10 fach Ketten, die sind nur außen schmaler, nicht innen.


----------



## Piefke (16. September 2012)

Ich hab nach 2 Tagen Liberec mal wieder gemerkt, dass die Fanes der Wildsau auch bergab nicht nachsteht. Anders gesagt: die Fanes kann nichts schlechter als die Wildsau, aber vieles besser.
Ich werde die Wildsau nun wohl in Rente schicken und der Fanes ein robustes HT zur Seite stellen.


----------



## Hansharz (16. September 2012)

He he, hab noch ein socom, das verschimmelt auch grad...


----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2012)

Habe heute eine Nachricht vom Jürgen bekommen das für mein Komplettbike keine MZ 55 mehr vorhanden ist. Er hat mir dann eine Lyrik vorgeschlagen für einen gewissen Aufpreis. Da ich unbedingt mein Fanes noch dieses Jahr haben will stimmte ich einen Wechsel zu


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. September 2012)

Welche Lyrik ist den das wenn die teurer als die 55er ist? 

Ich gehe davon aus du wolltest eine RC3 und keine CR oder?


Bei der Lyrik erst Ölpegel checken und Motoröl ins Casting


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2012)

Ich wollte ursprünglich die Fanes V2 aber statt der Zocchi die Lyrik. Das hätte auch Aufpreis gekostet, da lt. Jü der OEM-Preis der Lyrik deutlich schlechter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2012)

Es ist eine Lyrik RC2DH und ja ich wollte eine RC3 Evo.

Der Preis bleibt geheim... aber wundern tut es mich trotzdem den bei AluTech ist ja nur 20â¬ Unterschied bei den Gabeln?!?
 @hasardeur was hast du fÃ¼r die Lyrik mehr bezahlt?


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2012)

letztlich 91â¬, weil ich das V2-X9 genommen habe, was es aber nicht mehr gibt. Das hat allerdings eine SRAM-Ausstattung, welche auch etwas gÃ¼nstigere OEM-Preise hat, als das XT-Paket.

Beim Komplettbike hat Alutech sicher weniger Spanne, als beim Rahmen, weshalb dort der OEM-Preisunterschied evtl. nicht komplett durchgereicht wird....ist aber nur eine Interpretation meinerseits.
Sprich doch den JÃ¼ einfach direkt an. Vielleicht kann er Dir entgegenkommen oder irgend ein anderes Teil dazugeben/upgraden....z.B. Vivid Air statt Monarch+.


----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2012)

Den Monarch habe ich eh schon gegen einen Vivid ersetzen lassen. Für den Wechsel von MZ zu RS hat mir der Jürgen einen Sonderpreis gemacht. Wenn ich das Bike unbedingt haben will dann muss ich wohl oder übel den Aufpreis in Kauf nehmen. 

Da ich Laie bin was Grosse Reperaturarbeiten am Bike angeht frag ich mich nun wo und wie ich bei der Lyrik den Ölstand kontrolliere und das Öl täusche?


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2012)

Da gibt es ausreichend Video-Anleitungen im Netz. Bestimmt mehr, als für MZ. Außerdem kann fast jeder halbwegs auf MTB laufende Fahrradladen eine RS-Wartung machen. Das ist ja das schöne an der Gabel...einfach zu warten, klasse Ersatzteil-Versorgung, alle Umrüstungen möglich (Solo Air, Dual Air, Coil, U-Turn, 2-Step...) und es kann fast jeder Fahrradmechaniker.


----------



## ollo (17. September 2012)

das fehlende Öl oder der zu niedrige Ölstand KANN sein muß aber nicht. Und den Service für Rock Shox macht z.B. Firma Hartje in Hoja. 

Lass dich erst mal nicht verunsichern, womit ich nicht von der Handweisen will das es das ein oder andere mal das Phänomen des Ölschwundes gibt.

Auf der Rock Shox Homepage findest Du ausreichend Hilfe 

http://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/7


----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2012)

Dank Euch schonmal für die Unterstützung die man hier erfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (17. September 2012)

Ich hätte gedacht das die MZ eher Geld zurück gibt als eine Draufzahlung, aber da scheinen wieder Fox ähnliche Aftermarktpreise zu gelten.


@
Ollo, Phänomen Ölschwund? 

Andersrum wird doch eher ein Schuh draus, oder ich habe bei 4 Gabeln immer ins Klo gegriffen 

Mein Casting hatte sicher ganze 1-2ml Öl pro Seite und an die Dämpfung geh ich jetzt mal ran, mal kucken wie weit ich unter oder über den 11cm Ölpegel im ausgefederten bin.


----------



## ollo (17. September 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ollo, Phänomen Ölschwund?
> 
> Andersrum wird doch eher ein Schuh draus, oder ich habe bei 4 Gabeln immer ins Klo gegriffen
> 
> Mein Casting hatte sicher ganze 1-2ml Öl pro Seite und an die Dämpfung geh ich jetzt mal ran, mal kucken wie weit ich unter oder über den 11cm Ölpegel im ausgefederten bin.





 Brutal und das in 2012, was gehört noch mal rein 10-15 ml ..... haben sie immer noch nicht dazugelernt ......... das Animiert ja fast schon die Sektor mal auf zuschrauben und den Ölstand zu Messen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2012)

Mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage: Welche Symptome hat denn der Ölmangel im Casting?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2012)

Dann gibts hakeliges Ansprechen dank fehlender Schmierung->Motoröl.
Hatten bisher viele der neuen RS Gabeln die ich so in der Hand hatte, meine hatte auch nur noch ein paar tropfen drin und hat sich damit prompt nen Service eingehandelt.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. September 2012)

Na toll, MiCo DH raus, Gabel vorher auf 90 Psi aufgepumpt das sie auch ja ganz draußen ist und was is...9,8cm Ölpegel augefedert. 

Zur Erinnerung eingefedert sollen es 73mm sein und ausgefedert 110mm

Hab ich mir fest gedacht nachdem ich das Casting schon ganz aufgeschoben montiert hatte und die Gabel nur mit geschmatze die letzten 2,5-3cm luftlos auf Anschlag zu bringen war und gleich wieder hoch kam.


Jetzt hör ich auch deutlich die MiCo arbeiten wenn ich alles zu drehe,da war vorher nüx, wie ja so oft wenn zu viel oder wenig Öl verhanden ist.


----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Dann gibts hakeliges Ansprechen dank fehlender Schmierung->Motoröl.
> Hatten bisher viele der neuen RS Gabeln die ich so in der Hand hatte, meine hatte auch nur noch ein paar tropfen drin und hat sich damit prompt nen Service eingehandelt.



Der Service ging dann auf Garantie oder...?

Zwecks Selfservice da muss ich mich mal reinlesen bzw. reinschauen

Übersteht die Reverb einen Bikepark Einsatz? Ich hab die Befürchtung das die Reverb die Liftfahrt am Geißkopf nicht überlebt. Da wird ja das Bike mit dem Sattel am Sessellift eingehangen und da fürchte ich halt dass das für die Reverb nicht gut ist oder ist da meine Furcht unbegründet


----------



## imun (17. September 2012)

Musste mich bei der Totem auch erstmal rantasten, aber nu weiß ich wie es funktioniert und alles ist prima


----------



## imun (17. September 2012)

Ich habe ne Ersatzstütze für den Park, dann brauch ich keine Angst haben


----------



## Piefke (17. September 2012)

Für den Park hab ich auch ne gebrauchte Ersatzstütze und nen alten Sattel - nach dem ich meine Fanes gestern über mich fliegen sah und mir hinterher den Sattel ansah, weiß ich auch warum


----------



## imun (17. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Für den Park hab ich auch ne gebrauchte Ersatzstütze und....  mir hinterher den Sattel ansah, weiß ich auch warum



Genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2012)

> Der Service ging dann auf Garantie oder...?


Nö, keine Lust auf sowas, ich wollte fahren. Schnell selbst gemacht, da weiß man was man hat.

Reverb im Schlepplift kann gut gehen, mein Leitungsabgang war durch die schwere Gabel nicht in Gefahr, da liegt das Rad eher vorne am Sattelrail auf. Ist aber heikel und vor allem, wozu reverb im Bikepark. Ich sollte mir mal ne günstige Sattelstütze  für sowas besorgen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. September 2012)

Bis man die Gabel verpackt und zur Post gebracht hat,hat man den kleinen Service selbst erledigt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. September 2012)

Genau, aber in der Dämpfung hat auch was gefehlt und beim Casting sind mir noch Metallspäne entgegengekommen, da war ich froh, schon so früh alles gemacht zu haben.


----------



## tobsinger (18. September 2012)

@ollo, wenn du deinen luxusschlitten AM dann mal ausgiebig getestet hast, kannst du uns ja mitteilen, ob man auf gemäßigten trails einen so grossen unterschied merkt zwischen 170mm und 150mm, und ein paar gramm gewicht. ich für meinen teil hab ja nicht das gefühl, dass ich mit zu viel federweg  auf den heimischen flachland trails rumeiere, aber ich bin auch unsensibel, ich merk auch nicht den unterschied zwischen rucksack mit trinkblase dabei oder zuhause vergessen, aber ich hab auch kein tacho am enduro verbaut....


----------



## imun (19. September 2012)

Ich hab nen Tacho  
Aber auch nicht das Gefühl, überdimensioniert durch den Schwarzwald zu gurken. Ich fühle mich wohl, egal was die CC'ler sagen


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> @ollo, wenn du deinen luxusschlitten AM dann mal ausgiebig getestet hast, kannst du uns ja mitteilen, ob man auf gemäßigten trails einen so grossen unterschied merkt zwischen 170mm und 150mm, und ein paar gramm gewicht. ich für meinen teil hab ja nicht das gefühl, dass ich mit zu viel federweg  auf den heimischen flachland trails rumeiere, aber ich bin auch unsensibel, ich merk auch nicht den unterschied zwischen rucksack mit trinkblase dabei oder zuhause vergessen, aber ich hab auch kein tacho am enduro verbaut....





das könnte ich tun ich denke aber nicht, das geht mir hier zu sehr in Richtung "Angeklagter Sie haben behauptet es ginge ihnen gut und Sie führen ein angenehmes Leben, wozu aber haben Sie dennoch die Bank ausgeraubt? ...."  . Ja der Tacho , Du hast ihn entdeckt ich überlasse jedem seine eigene Fantasie wofür er ist und warum er an der Gabel verbaut ist


----------



## Ganiscol (19. September 2012)

Mund verbrannt, selber schuld.


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

nee nur zu viel Luxusprobleme


----------



## tobsinger (19. September 2012)

wenn ich luxusprobleme lösen wollte, würde die lösung bei mir so aussehen:
aber das ist jetzt zu off-topic. wenn es dementsprechende lösung von Jü geben würde dann natürlich von Jü 

(zum glück kann ich mich beherrschen) 
bin gespannt auf die ersten erfahrungsberichte des AM....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (19. September 2012)

haha, ollo das mit dem tacho habe ich nur so geschrieben, aber jetzt habe ich mir deine graue maus mal genauer angeschaut 
tja, du hast es selber angesprochen


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wenn ich luxusprobleme lösen wollte, würde die lösung bei mir so aussehen:
> aber das ist jetzt zu off-topic. wenn es dementsprechende lösung von Jü geben würde dann natürlich von Jü
> 
> (zum glück kann ich mich beherrschen)
> bin gespannt auf die ersten erfahrungsberichte des AM....




auch ein Lecker Fahrrad  ........... wie gut das ich mich bei Getriebe Bikes beherrschen kann bzw. diese keinen Reflex auslösen ..... 

ja der Tacho. oft verspottet aber es passiert mir nur einmal das ich irgendwo in der Wahllachei mit einer Tourenbeschreibung stehe auf der ich Lese "biegen Sie nach 5,6 KM links und nach 1,8 wieder rechts ab ....." ja genau whow the **** sind 5,6 km vorbei


----------



## Ganiscol (19. September 2012)

Eine Liste mit den Meterangaben pro Kurbelumdrehung für jeden Gang und dann musst du nur noch mitzählen und kopfrechnen.


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Eine Liste mit den Meterangaben pro Kurbelumdrehung für jeden Gang und dann musst du nur noch mitzählen und kopfrechnen.






 ...... für den der nichts besseres zu tun hat beim Biken bitteschön


----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. September 2012)

Ich habe eben meine Fanes (Komplettbike) bekommen und schon fleißig augebaut. Einfach ein geiles Gerät...aber kommen wir zu meinem Problem:

Bei mir sind nur die Schaltzüge unter der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen gezogen, die Bremsleitung geht da quasi drüber (falls das zu ungenau beschrieben ist kann ich gerne noch ein Bildchen machen).

Ist das so normal??
Wäre schon doof wenn nicht, weil an die Bremsleitung traue ich mich als Leihe nicht wirklich ran. Müsste man ja dann sicherlich ganze Bremsflüssigkeit wieder auffüllen, etc.


----------



## Piefke (19. September 2012)

Dämpfer ausbauen - Leitung unterhalb verlegen - Dämpfer einbauen - fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. September 2012)

Nene, unter dem DÃ¤mpfer ist sie schon, aber nicht unter den âBrÃ¼ckenâ wo die SchaltzÃ¼ge verlaufen, also direkt am Unterrohr.

Habe doch mal schnell ein Bild gemacht:


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. September 2012)

Ah, die E3 mit dem onepiece Teil.
Das ist schon ok so. Man könnte auch die Bremspumpe abdrehen und die Leizung durchfummeln, aber sobald du mal die Bremse abmontieren mußt zum Entlüften, muß das ganze wieder und dabei kann dann auch wieder Luft reinkommen, so ist es praktischer. Ich würd mich damit abfinden.


----------



## Wurzelmann (19. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ah, die E3 mit dem onepiece Teil.
> Das ist schon ok so. Man könnte auch die Bremspumpe abdrehen und die Leizung durchfummeln, aber sobald du mal die Bremse abmontieren mußt zum Entlüften, muß das ganze wieder und dabei kann dann auch wieder Luft reinkommen, so ist es praktischer. Ich würd mich damit abfinden.



Ich hatte auch erst darüber nachgedacht beim Kürzen die Leitung gleich darunter zu verlegen. Ich habe es dann doch nicht gemacht, da ich so flexibler bin die Bremse aus- oder umzubauen.


----------



## Banana Joe (19. September 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Nene, unter dem Dämpfer ist sie schon, aber nicht unter den Brücken wo die Schaltzüge verlaufen, also direkt am Unterrohr.
> 
> Habe doch mal schnell ein Bild gemacht:



is bei mir auch so wüsste aber nicht was daran stört? wie schon gesagt wurde hast du die bremse im notfall schneller getauscht.


----------



## schueffi (19. September 2012)

so nebenbei... das Blau von deinem Rahmen sieht super aus 
welche RAL Nummer is das?


----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. September 2012)

Ich wollte auch nur sichergehen, dass es so gewollt war, eckt ja nichts an in diesem Zustand. So ist ja dann alles gut.

 @schueffi: Das ist Stahlblau (RAL 5011), richtige Bilder kommen morgen noch, war dann heute schon zu dunkel. Der Sommer sagt ja leider langsam lebewohl.


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

damit es ein bisschen Ordentlicher aussieht die Außenhülle und die Bremsleitung mit zwei kleinen Kabelbinder noch zusammen ziehen sieht aufgeräumter aus und dann fällt es auch nicht so auf das es drüber geht..... sehr schönes blau


----------



## Nidhoeggr (21. September 2012)

Ich habe noch eine kleine Frage, und zwar was genau muss ich auf der Garantiekarte bei dem Nabentyp eintragen? Kann ich als Laie jetzt nicht so viel mit anfangen.
Ich habe die SunRinglé Charger Expert Laufräder drauf, wenn das was bringen sollte.
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Banana Joe (21. September 2012)

Die frage kam schonmal auf aber woher habt ihr alle diese garantiekarte? Bei mir war nix dabei!

Zu deiner frage, was hat der nabentyp mit der garantie des rahmen zu tun


----------



## Nidhoeggr (21. September 2012)

Das mit der Garantiekarte war glaube ich sogar in diesem Thread, da müsste auch ein Bild von sein. Die ist bei mir das letzte Blatt der Bedienungsanleitung, hinter der Ersatzteilliste.

Man muss halt unten u.a. Rahmentyp, Nabentyp, Steuersatz und Gabel eintragen...für die zusätzliche Garantie von 5 Jahren.
Steht auch drauf, dass man das Dokument im Downloadbereich auf der Alutech-HP runterladen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (21. September 2012)

Hab das Dokument vor mir is nix dabei. Auf der Alutech Seite hab ich auch nichts gefunden, werde mal ne email schicken.

Also auf der sunringle seite steht nix über den naben typ auf dem bild ist nur sunringle zu erkennen. Im zweifelsfall sollte es reichen sunringle charger expert zu schreiben. Da es systemlaufräder sind kommen dort normalerweise keine verschiedenen naben zum einsatz.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (21. September 2012)

Ok, Danke für die schnelle Auskunft.


----------



## Ropo123 (22. September 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hab das Dokument vor mir is nix dabei. Auf der Alutech Seite hab ich auch nichts gefunden, werde mal ne email schicken.
> ...


Das Dokument für die Rahmengarantie war bei mir als letzte Seite mit der Bedienungsanleitung zusammen getackert.


----------



## Banana Joe (22. September 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Das Dokument für die Rahmengarantie war bei mir als letzte Seite mit der Bedienungsanleitung zusammen getackert.



hab die anleitung schon 10mal durchgeblättert, nix dabei


----------



## Astaroth (22. September 2012)

Dann schreib dem Jürgen doch mal...


----------



## ollo (22. September 2012)

ich denke mal wer ein Komplettrad kauft, braucht doch nur die Auftragsbestätigung in Kopie dranhängen, dort sind doch alle teile gelistet und der Jü wird sich dann in 4 Jahren noch daran erinnern was er 2012 verbaut hat ...... nur mal so damit mehr Zeit zum Biken bleibt bevor sich noch einer 30 Minuten mit der Garantiekarte beschäftigt


----------



## Dschiehses (22. September 2012)

Okay, heute nach der ersten "richtigen" Tour mit Uphill-Passagen muss ich sagen - Die Fanes ist ja mal uneingeschränkt uphilltauglich - trotz 170mm, 26-36er Übersetzung und nahezu keiner Kondition war die Rampe auf den Brocken (der Plattenweg) kein wirklich großes Problem. Und die Trails runter nach Bad Harzburg... Da hatte ich echt Schiss, zu schnell zu werden. Was kann ein Downhill-Bike bitteschön besser?  Der absolute Wahnsinn.

Morgen geht's vlt nach Hahnenklee in den Bikepark, mal schauen...


----------



## Banana Joe (22. September 2012)

.


----------



## Rines (23. September 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Was kann ein Downhill-Bike bitteschön besser?  Der absolute Wahnsinn.



Fahr mal eins ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (23. September 2012)

... dann aber das Sennes!


----------



## Dschiehses (23. September 2012)

Also gestern bin ich echt das Maximum gefahren, was auf der Strecke ging - glaub ich jedenfalls. Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Bike, da musste ich auf jede Wurzel aufpassen. Und mit der Fanes - einfach nur Bremse auf und laufen lassen ... das bügelt ja ALLES weg... auch wenn die 55 CR ja die "billigste" Variante der 55 ist, und ich sie noch nicht wirklich eingestellt habe, ich hab nur Luft drauf geblasen. N Sag-Ring hat sie ja leider nicht ... Aber wenn ich im Stand mit aller Kraft auf den Lenker drücke, krieg ich sie fast komplett komprimiert, so bis auf vlt 1cm... Muss da wohl mal irgendwann eine Tour starten mit jemandem, der sich mehr auskennt, ich bin ja was Technik angeht noch der totale Rookie, alles was ich kenne sind V-Brakes und Gabeln mit Elastomer... Und damit konnte man auch in den Bikepark fahren.


----------



## valdus (23. September 2012)

Hey,

ich fahre die gleiche Gabel und sie verhält sich bei mir ähnlich.
Zum Sag einstellen kannste nen Gabelbinder ums Standrohr machen.
Wenn man die Druckstufe etwas aufmacht schlägt sie bei mir aber auch bei großen Sprüngen im Bikepark nicht durch.
Die Gabel gibt den Federweg sehr breitwillig frei wird aber bei genug Druckstufe am Ende progressiv genug um die großen Schläge und hartes anbremsen zu dämpfen.
So ist auf jeden Fall mein Eindruck. 

Grüße


----------



## imun (23. September 2012)

Hab mir gestern in Todtnau beim EDC die MarshGuards geholt. Kennt die schon einer von euch? Bin schon begeistert von dem Teil, klein unscheinbar und hält den Matsch vom Gesicht


----------



## Banana Joe (23. September 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern in Todtnau beim EDC die MarshGuards geholt. Kennt die schon einer von euch? Bin schon begeistert von dem Teil, klein unscheinbar und hält den Matsch vom Gesicht



http://blog.mudcycles.co.nz/2012/07/marsh-guards.html die hier ?

was kost denn der spaß?


----------



## imun (23. September 2012)

Nen Zehner incl. Kabelbinder  
Im Netz kommt noch Versand dazu, z. B. Bikeunit und so haben sie schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (23. September 2012)

incl. kabelbinder? das is ein wort


----------



## Ripgid (23. September 2012)

Die Marshguards sind echt ne feine sache. habe sie auch an beiden Rädern!


----------



## RumbleJungle (24. September 2012)

Ich habe den Bender Fender von Mucky Nuts http://www.muckynutz.com installiert. Der scheint etwas kürzer, funktioniert aber trotzdem tadellos. Mit den richtigen Material und ein paar Kabelbindern kann man sich die Dinger bestimmt auch selber basteln.


----------



## ArthurBishop (27. September 2012)

ich habe auch die muckynutz.der vorteil gegenüber den marsh guards finde ich persönlich ist, das man die mucky nutz mit klettband geliefert bekommt.montage und vorallem demontage ist besser .


----------



## Astaroth (28. September 2012)

Mein Fanes ist heute bei mir angekommen. Fotos gibt es später wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist.


----------



## imun (28. September 2012)

Beeile dich mit Aufbauen


----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2012)

Guten Morgen,
mal eine Frage zur Reverb: ist die Ausfahrlänge der Sattelstütze fest oder kann man die variieren? Falls nicht dann habe ich zu lange Beine oder die Leitung ist zu kurz geraten...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (29. September 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Mein Fanes ist heute bei mir angekommen. Fotos gibt es später wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist.



wann hast du denn bestellt und welche rahmen grösse? ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig...


----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2012)

Habe Anfang August bestellt und ich habe einen L Rahmen.


----------



## Chucknorman (29. September 2012)

Ebenso bei mir, Anfang Juli ein X1 Sondermodell bestellt und bis jetzt noch nichts gehört. Geld wurde natürlich schon überwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. September 2012)

Moin Moin,

da an meiner Fanes nun nach ca 200km auch die ersten Schrauben an der Wippe lose geworden waren, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Übersicht mit Drehmomenten für die verschiedenen Schräubchen und Schrauben. Auf der Alutech HP und über Google hab ich jedoch nichts gefunden :/ 
Habt ihr alle Schrauben wieder mit Loctide eingeklebt oder lediglich mit Drehmoment nachgezogen?

Danke für die Hilfe,

Christoph

EDIT zur ersten Frage: Die Drehmomente hab ich (in der Bedienungsanleitung) gefunden  Hätte gleich da schauen sollen...

Die zweite Frage bezüglich Loctide steht jedoch nach wie vor im Raum.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. September 2012)

Locktight hilft immer. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9299884&postcount=5223


----------



## schueffi (29. September 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> mal eine Frage zur Reverb: ist die Ausfahrlänge der Sattelstütze fest oder kann man die variieren? Falls nicht dann habe ich zu lange Beine oder die Leitung ist zu kurz geraten...



War bei mir auch sehr knapp. Wenn ich die Stütze ausfahre ist die Leitung kurz vor gespannt. Vorne am Lenker hab ich auch schon das Maximum rausgeholt. Die Mechaniker bei Alutech meinens momentan ein bissl zu gut mit dem Leitungskürzen wie ich finde....


----------



## Banana Joe (29. September 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> War bei mir auch sehr knapp. Wenn ich die Stütze ausfahre ist die Leitung kurz vor gespannt. Vorne am Lenker hab ich auch schon das Maximum rausgeholt. Die Mechaniker bei Alutech meinens momentan ein bissl zu gut mit dem Leitungskürzen wie ich finde....



bei mir das genaue gegenteil die reverb leitung ist vieeeel zu lang


----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2012)

Wie ermittelt sich die genaue Kettenlänge wenn ich eine Neue Kette einbauen muss. Meine ist mir heute bei der Probefahrt gerissen. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich wie ich da am besten vorgehe? Hab mir heute noch eine Ersatzkette besorgt und diese dann nach einer Anleitung die ich im Netz gefunden habe eingebaut. Wenn ich jetzt die Kette auf dem Grossen Kettenblatt habe und hinten auf dem kleinen Ritzel dann sieht es so aus das die Kette hinten leicht springt.
Habe die Kette so abgehängt dass das Schaltwerk senkrecht steht wenn die Kette vorne auf dem Grossen Blatt und hinten auf dem kleinen Ritzel liegt. War das richtig?


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2012)

Vorne und hinten großes Blatt (bei 2x10)...Schaltwerk dann sehr gut gespannt. Wenn die Kette springt, kann es an falscher Einstellung liegen. Solange das Schaltwerk senkrecht steht, ist mehr als genug Spannung auf der Kette. Als Referenz kann man übrigens auch gut die alte Kette nehmen 

Mich wundert allerdings, wie man eine nagelneue Kette zerreißen kann, es sei denn, man schaltet unter starker Last....


----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2012)

Ok danke. Habe anscheinend einen Fehler beim vernieten gemacht.


----------



## Astaroth (30. September 2012)

War heute gute 3h mit dem Bike unterwegs  und es geht wie Sau...
Wir sind zwar nur Waldautobahnen gefahren da wir die Frauen dabei hatten aber das Bike geht echt gut ab. Zwar bin ich nicht so schnell unterwegs wie mit meinem alten Stumpjumper aber es gut schon gut vorwärts. Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht das sich ein Bike mit 170mm Federwegs so gut pedalieren lässt. Der Hinterbau wippt so gut wie gar nicht und das erstaunt mich denn momentan habe ich zu wenig Luft im Vivid den meine alte Pumpe ist defekt. Was soll da noch gehen wenn der korrekt abgestimmt ist...
Morgen geht es dann auf die richtigen Trails hier bei uns im Bayrischen Wald und da erwarte ich von meinem Fanes das mein Grinsen noch breiter wird als heute

Wenn es einen interessiert, mein Komplettbike Rahmen Grösse L wiegt ca. 15,2Kg.

LG
Michael


----------



## Banana Joe (30. September 2012)

bei meiner heutigen tour bin ich auch ins grübeln gekommen ob es noch sinn macht das stumpjumper zu behalten bis auf das "schnell" fahren kann das fanes wohl alles besser und dafür kann ich mir dann auch ein carbon hardtail zulegen. werde noch ein paar nächte drüber schlafen müssen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2012)

Wie sich die Eindrücke doch wiederholen....

Als gute Ergänzung zur Fanes würde ein Scott Spark 29 gut passen, zumindest wenn der Rücken nach etwas Restfederung verlangt. Ich konnte das Spark vor 8 Tagen in Portes Du Soleil testen (>1300 Hm Uphill = steil und technisch leicht-mittel, Downhill = steil und technisch mittel). Das Teil geht sowas von fix den Berg rauf....für durchschnittliche Downhills bleibt auch genug Reserve. Einzig die 100mm Federweg sind vielleicht 20mm zu wenig, wenn man 170mm gewohnt ist. Am Spark überzeugte mich auch das Twinlock....im Gegegnsatz zum Genius. Wenn man so einfach Gabel und Hinterbau im Uphill blockieren kann, dann macht man das auch. Damit geht keine Kraft verloren und die Traktion der 29" Räder reicht völlig.

Für ein Enduro geht die Fanes aber irrsinnig gut bergan. Vor allem die Antriebsneutralität des Hinterbaus hat große Augen bei meinen Bike-Kumpanen ausgelöst, als sie selbst mal aufsitzen durften. Das Gewicht merkt man höchstens konditionell im Uphill, aber nicht in Form von Trägheit.


----------



## Astaroth (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute das Bike über die Trails gejagt und ich bin verliebt  einfach fantastisch wie man da das Gas stehen lassen kann. Zuvor musste ich aber ca. 500Hm hoch kurbeln. Das ging aber mächtig in die Beine... Eine Absenkfunktion der Gabel habe ich auch nicht vermisst obwohl eine Rampe dabei war die über 20% Steigung hatte. Musste zwar in der Mitte der Rampe absteigen da ich keine Kraft mehr hatte aber die Rampe schaffte ich mit meinem Stumpjumper auch nur an einem guten Tag. Mit mehr Training kommt ich dann hoch.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt


----------



## TheMicha (1. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der 650b-Kompatibilät der Fanes aus?
Beim ICB beispielweise wird ja die Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge z.B. durch andere Ausfallenden ausgeglichen. Gibt es bei der Fanes auch eine solche Möglichkeit? Ist da was geplant?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2012)

Kettenstrebenlänge kannst Du verstellen, so dass 650B hinten auf jeden Fall rein geht. Vorn brauchst Du eine andere Gabel oder musst mit der Reifenwahl verdammt aufpassen. Wobei 650B immer weniger Sinn ergibt, je mehr man mit niedrigen Reifenquerschnitten ausgleicht. Ein 2.4er Ardent geht z.B. bestimmt nicht mehr in eine 26" Gabel.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Oktober 2012)

650b geht jetzt schon, allerdings ist das dann noch nicht so ganz darauf hin optimiert, also wandert das tretlager 12mm nach oben.






Der Jü hat schon ausprobiert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578700


----------



## Astaroth (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie stark habt ihr die Steckachse hinten festgezogen? Als ich heute die Steckachse auf ihren festen Sitz kontrolliert habe konnte ich die Steckachse leicht nachziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (2. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 650b geht jetzt schon, allerdings ist das dann noch nicht so ganz darauf hin optimiert, also wandert das tretlager 12mm nach oben.


Genau das ist ja das "Problem". Beim ICB z.B. wird dies durch andere Ausfallenden behoben. Wäre interessant ob der Jü was in die Richtung geplant hat. Aber das weiß wohl nur er selbst. 

Beim Dirtmaster hatte Jü auch ne 650b Fanes dabei und ich konnte die 26er und 27,5er Version im direkten Vergleich fahren. Obwohl ich vorher überhaupt nichts von 650b halten wollte, war ich nach der Probefahrt absolut begeistert.
Auf der 650b Version waren nur Nobby Nic Pacestar aufgezogen. Trotzdem hatte das Ding Grip ohne Ende. Vom Abrollverhalten konnte ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. Dafür war der Trail allerdings auch nicht wirklich geeignet (1. Wertungsprüfung des Endurorennens).

Man munkelt ja das RockShox, Marzocchi und Suntour 2014 mit 650b Endurogabeln am Start sein werden. Dann wird die Sache richtig interessant.


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. Oktober 2012)

Man könnte es auch so sehen, daß das "Problem" das Problem der Leute, die das Tretlager zu tief finden, löst. 

Das jetzt noch übers Ausfallende zu lösen wird schwierig, gerade erst sind die Carbon Formen fertig und können nun ihreKosten einspielen, da jetzt noch den sechsten Hinterbau zur Verfügung stellen wir heikel.

Ich denke aber auch, daß sich an der Gabelfront was tun wird und dann könnte es was geben. Den Test hätte ich auch gerne gemacht, neid.


----------



## crazyede (3. Oktober 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wie stark habt ihr die Steckachse hinten festgezogen? Als ich heute die Steckachse auf ihren festen Sitz kontrolliert habe konnte ich die Steckachse leicht nachziehen!



Steckachse wird laut Anleitung mit 10 nm angezogen .


----------



## ollo (3. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch so sehen, daß das "Problem" das Problem der Leute, die das Tretlager zu tief finden, löst.
> 
> ........



genau das  ....... erst zu Tief jetzt wieder zu hoch nee nee irgendwas ist ja immer 

aber wozu etwas ändern wenn es sich so gut fahren lässt mit 650B. Und 12 mm mehr Bodenfreiheit gerade in der 170 mm Einstellung finde ich richtig gut


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Oktober 2012)

Och, ich mag das tiefe Tretlager und wäre auch für eine Variante, wo das Tretlager den Bodenabstand beibehält und die Naben hochwandern, noch tiefer drin, bei gleicher Bodenfreiheit. Hui!

Aufsetzen kann man noch verhindern, aber ein tiefer Schwerpunkt ist schwerer hinzukriegen.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann fahr doch mehr SAG, schon wandert das Tretlager wieder runter und mehr Komfort hat es auch noch....außerdem bleibt die 160mm-Einstellung. Über die restlichen 2mm wollen wir doch wohl nicht streiten 

Ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich für Touren auch auf 650B gehe. Mich stören nur die hohen Umrüstungskosten....leichter & stabiler LRS = 500 , Reifen = 100 , vernünftige Gabel = mind. 800  (Trend = teuer)...macht zusammen 1400*, also fast 50% vom Neupreis des Bikes. Da lohnt  es ja fast, auf eine 60B-Variante zu warten und dann die 26" Fanes in andere Hände zu geben...


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Oktober 2012)

Äh nö, hab ich schon probiert mir gefallen genau die 30% sag, mehr komfort ist auch relativ. Geoanpassungen über Federweg und Kennlinie macht nur zum Teil Sinn.

Der "Trend" ist gar nicht so teuer, die Teile kosten im Schnitt nicht mehr als 26zoll Sachen. Macht halt am ehesten Sinn, wenn man eh was tauschen will oder etwas kaputt ist.


----------



## Ganiscol (3. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemand ob bei Alutech die Betriebsferien ausgebrochen sind? Kriege seit dieser Woche keine Antworten mehr auf after-sales Fragen...


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Oktober 2012)

Jü ist bis zum 8ten in Brixen, soviel ich weiß


----------



## Ganiscol (3. Oktober 2012)

Sowas habe ich mir fast gedacht, aber z.b. Patricia müsste doch noch da sein und den Versand abwickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (3. Oktober 2012)

crazyede schrieb:


> Steckachse wird laut Anleitung mit 10 nm angezogen .


Das muss ich dann überlesen haben...

Bin heute den Dreisesselberg bei uns hoch ca. 500Hm Uphill. Bin den Berg schon oft mit meinem alten Stumpjumper hoch habe es aber nie geschafft den Berg ohne Absetzen zu durchfahren. Was soll ich sagen mit dem Fanes habe ich es heute endlich geschafft. Der Anstieg hat würde ich mal sagen durchschnittlich 14-15% Steigung zwischendurch mal kurze Rampen mit 20% und mehr. Einfach der Hammer wie man da mit dem Fanes hoch kommt. Kein Aufbäumen rein gar nix. Das Bike scheint mir kennt keine Grenzen. Bin noch sprachlos was mit dem Bike alles möglich ist.

LG
Michael


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Oktober 2012)

650b am Fanes? touren LRS 650b?

Ich behaupte mit einem 1,45kg 26iger touren LRS sind die meisten sicher genauso fix oder wahrscheinlich schneller als mit einem 650b.

Da macht ein zweitradsatz 26" mit leichten Reifen die keine 8-900g wiegen eher Sinn als der Invest in 650b.

An jedem Fanes schlummern 200-1000g die man abspecken kann ohne (stark) an der Performance einzubüsen,sie eher etwas zweckmässiger anzupassen.
X7 auf X9 hier,3 auf 2 fach da, Bytyl gegen Latex/TL da, 2-300 am LRS, evtl noch 100 am Cockpit, grübeln ob man auf der Hausrunde wirklich eine Reverb dabei haben muss oder die nicht für die Alpentour im Keller bleibt.
Shimano clicks gegen Eggbeater, 500g Plattform gegen 2-300g Plattform,etc.

Ach da war ja noch die Carbondruckstrebe....also ich denke untere 13,x sind ohne große abstriche drinn.


----------



## Piefke (4. Oktober 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ... grübeln ob man auf der Hausrunde wirklich eine Reverb dabei haben muss oder die nicht für die Alpentour im Keller bleibt.
> ..



Gerade auf der Hausrunde im Mittelgebirge mit vielem Auf und Ab brauche ich eine verstellbare Stütze eher als in den Alpen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Hausrunde im Mittelgebirge mit vielem Auf und Ab brauche ich eine verstellbare Stütze eher als in den Alpen.




Oh Gott wie konnte man vor Erfindung der Variostütze nur Hausrunden fahren...


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2012)

mit der Stütze verändert sich auch die Hausrunde


----------



## Bonvivant (4. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist in Brixen für ein Wochenende artgerechter Haltung?

Artgerecht trifft zu: Ich habe die Fanes jetzt in 2 Monaten knapp über 100'000 hm auf verschiedensten Trails (meist Alpen) runter gefahren (60% Shuttle) und ich habe noch nix wechseln müssen. Rahmen, Vivid Air und MZ 55 ti sind bei bester Laune. Klar Bremsbeläge, Reifen, Griffe müssen immer mal wieder...aber ich bin sehr froh über mein Sorglos-Rad


----------



## Chricky86 (4. Oktober 2012)

Soo,
heute nach langer Wartezeit und einigem Chaos endlich die erste Runde mit der Dame gedreht. Einfach genial -leider war nicht mehr wirklich viel Zeit bevor es zu dunkel wurde im Wald. Fotos folgen dann morgen oder übermorgen wenn mal vernünftiges Wetter für Fotos ist


----------



## JpunktF (5. Oktober 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich habe die Fanes jetzt in 2 Monaten knapp über 100'000 hm auf verschiedensten Trails (meist Alpen) runter gefahren (60% Shuttle)



Also ich war ja schon der Meinung, daß ich viel unterwegs bin, aber 20.000hm pro Monat selbst hochtreten hab ich noch nie geschafft...und 
50.000hm runter im Monat auch nicht...

Aber zu meinen Erfahrungen aus den ersten 6 Monaten Fanes mit Einsatz in Finale, Malle, Vinschgau, Nordkette, Korsika, Saalbach, Ischgl, Monte Grappa, Bikepark, Oberbayern und Tirol:

Der Rahmen ist zwar relativ schwer, aber hochwertig und robust, und durch die Geometrie bergab eine Macht, bergauf problemlos pedalierbar, wendig wenn`s eng ist und laufruhig wenn`s schnell wird. Die Carbonstreben würd ich trotz Gewichtsvorteil nicht geschenkt haben wollen, wenn ich mir die Impacts auf meinen Alufinnenstreben anseh. Die sind zwar da, aber beeinträchtigen die Funktion nicht. Das ist auch ein Plus der Wandstärken vom Rahmen, da kann auch mal richtig was gegen das Unterrohr knallen, ohne daß man sich Sorgen machen muss - ich hab hier einen guten Vergleich zu einem ähnlich gefahrenen LV 601, da sieht sowas schnell böse aus.

Die 180er Talas würd ich nicht mehr nehmen, die Absenkung ist zwar gut für lange, steile Uphills, aber das Ansprechverhalten wird vor allem in staubiger Umgebung ganz schnell schlecht - sie steht zwar relativ stabil im Federweg, wenn sie richtig eingestellt ist, aber das tun andere Gabeln auch. Meine Wahl wär jetzt wohl die 170er Deville oder eine Lyrik ohne Absenkung.

Der RP23 ist zwar ganz okay, aber ich hatte mal die Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit einem Roco, und das ist schon eine ganz andere Nummer, was der aus dem Hinterbau rausholt.

Bremstechnisch hab ich die Code drauf, und mit der bin ich wirklich hochzufrieden, die macht einfach was sie soll - sie bremst, kraftvoll, zuverlässig, geräuschlos, wobei die Scheiben relativ hohen Verschleiß haben, vorne sind`s nach dem 5. Satz Belägen jetzt gut 6/10mm Abnutzung.

Die SunRingle Charger Pro, was soll ich sagen, ich find sie nicht sexy, aber sie sind nicht schlecht, die Felgen sind breit genug, sie sind stabil genug, die Naben laufen immer noch spielfrei und geräuschlos, zwei Speichenrisse sind verschmerzbar. Nur mit dem Felgenband muss man aufpassen, mir hat der Laufradexperte nach dem ersten Speichenriss yellow tape reingebastelt - wenn das nicht ganz sauber mittig in der Felge liegt, dann ist ein tubelessready Schwalbe fast nicht demontierbar, ich fahr jetzt mit Isolierband schwarz, OBI, 0,99, einlagig geklebt, und das sorgenfrei. Reifen fahr ich vorne MM TS, hinten HD PS, find ich die optimale Kombi aus Grip und Rollwiderstand.

Antriebsmässig bin ich mit Hammerschmidt, 24Z, 170-Kurbel, X9-Shortcage, und 11/36-Kassette total zufrieden, Bodenfreiheit völlig ausreichend, Übersetzung reicht auch im Uphill völlig aus.

Den einzigen beiden Kritikpunkte am Komplettbike find ich die Qualität der verbauten Zughüllen, die waren bei mir relativ schnell brüchig, seitdem ich Jagwire dran hab ist alles gut, sowie die verwendeten Schrauben am Vorbau, da hatte ich schon nach zwei Monaten Flugrost dran - und für die Zugführung unterm Dämpfer muss man sich einen Inbus abschneiden, sonst geht Zugwechsel nur mit Luft aus dem Dämpfer, aber das sind wirklich alles Kleinigkeiten.

Zusammen mit dem support von Jü ist die Fanes also wirklich ein Paket, daß ich immer wieder kaufen würde.


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir heute die digitale kofferwaage vom aldi sÃ¼d gekauft fÃ¼r 5,99â¬ wird wohl ein wenig genauer sein als die personenwaage







Hier mal die gewichte:

Alutech Fanes in Gr. L  = 14,50kg

Stumpjumper Comp 2008 in Gr. L = 13,14kg

Cube Acid 2011 in 16" = 14,35kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (5. Oktober 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Also ich war ja schon der Meinung, daß ich viel unterwegs bin, aber 20.000hm pro Monat selbst hochtreten hab ich noch nie geschafft...und
> 50.000hm runter im Monat auch nicht...



Ja, das klingt großkotzig und stimmt nicht ganz, ich hab's gestern einfach in einem Anflug von Langweile und verfügbarem Internetzugang runter geschriebenIch muss 15.000hm abziehen, denn die wollte ich in Brixen noch shutteln (dazu gleich noch was). Ich bin seit Ende Juli 50.000hm geshuttelt (die meisten in einer Woche Lenzerheide) und demzufolge die übrigen 35.000hm gefahren. (Überschlagswerte, weil ohne Tacho). In dieser Zeit war ich bis auf zwei Wochen die ganze Zeit in den Südalpen von West nach Ost unterwegs

Letzte Woche hab ich mir in einer total bescheuerten Situation das Pedal tief ins Schienbein gerammt (und im folgenden Sturz einen Helm geschrottet). Der King of Plose war nach dem Versuch des Trainings heute gelaufen In diesem Zusammenhang danke an Jan (derAndereJan) für die Schmerztabletten



			
				JpunktF schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist zwar relativ schwer, aber hochwertig und robust, und durch die Geometrie bergab eine Macht, bergauf problemlos pedalierbar, wendig wenn`s eng ist und laufruhig wenn`s schnell wird. Die Carbonstreben würd ich trotz Gewichtsvorteil nicht geschenkt haben wollen, wenn ich mir die Impacts auf meinen Alufinnenstreben anseh. Die sind zwar da, aber beeinträchtigen die Funktion nicht. Das ist auch ein Plus der Wandstärken vom Rahmen, da kann auch mal richtig was gegen das Unterrohr knallen, ohne daß man sich Sorgen machen muss - ich hab hier einen guten Vergleich zu einem ähnlich gefahrenen LV 601, da sieht sowas schnell böse aus.


 Da stimme ich absolut zu und nach Überlegungen andere, leichtere und eben dünnwandigere Rahmen vorzuziehen, bin ich auch froh drum

Warum soviel Text: Eigentlich bin ich kein Freund solcher (meiner) Protzerei Und damit zurück zum Inhalt: MEINE Fanes ist absolut zuverlässig


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Die Carbonstreben würd ich trotz Gewichtsvorteil nicht geschenkt
> haben wollen, wenn ich mir die Impacts auf meinen Alufinnenstreben
> anseh. Die sind zwar da, aber beeinträchtigen die Funktion nicht.



Danke für die Einschätzung 



> Der RP23 ist zwar ganz okay, aber ich hatte mal die  Vergleichsmöglichkeit
> mit einem Roco, und das ist schon eine ganz andere  Nummer, was der aus
> dem Hinterbau rausholt.


Der RP23 ist ein CC Dämpfer, der hat mMn in nem 170mm Enduro 0 zu suchen. 
Vergleich mal die Größe der Lauftkammer mit der eines Vivid Air . Damit degradierst 
du die Fanes zu nem aufgeblasenem Tourenfully.



> Die SunRingle Charger Pro, was soll ich sagen, ich find sie nicht sexy,
> aber sie sind nicht schlecht, die Felgen sind breit genug, sie sind  stabil genug,
> die Naben laufen immer noch spielfrei und geräuschlos,  zwei Speichenrisse
> sind verschmerzbar.


Darf ich fragen wie viel du wiegst?



> Antriebsmässig bin ich mit Hammerschmidt, 24Z, 170-Kurbel, X9-Shortcage,
> und 11/36-Kassette total zufrieden, Bodenfreiheit völlig ausreichend,  Übersetzung
> reicht auch im Uphill völlig aus.


Ich bin grade hart mit mir am Ringen, HS ja/nein. 
Auf der einen Seite steht die Bodenfreiheit ala Monstertruck und dass ich auf Umwerfer 
und KeFü verzichten kann, auf der anderen Seite wiegt sie auch mal eben knappe 700
Gramm mehr als eine herkömmliche Kurbel mit Umwerfer und KeFü. Allerdings kann ich 
ein Saint Schaltwerk fahren. 
Welche Variante fährst du, die AM oder die FR?

Generelle Frage zur HS:
Die kann man ja auch mit normalen SRAM Triggern fahren. Ich habe schon 
mehrfach gelesen, dass man SRAM Umwerfer mit Shimano Triggern fahren 
kann, geht also auch die Variante Shimano Trigger und HS?
Und das Howitzer Innenlager muss ich nehmen, oder? Das ist ja mit ü 400 
Gramm verdammt schwer...


----------



## imun (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann mal mein Fazit nach einem halben Jahr im Vorschwarzwald biken und sage und schreibe (Aufpassen)!! 556km Tour: 

Meine Hausrunde beschränkt sich auf 10-18km und mehr Zeit hab ich meistens leider nicht. Das sind ca. 40 Minuten Hoch und 10 Minuten feinster Trail bergab.


----------



## Astaroth (5. Oktober 2012)

Mein kurzes Fazit nach einer Woche Fanes und Ca. 80Km Touren bei uns im Bayerischen Wald. Echt ein TraumBike was da AluTech auf die Beine gestellt hat! Wollte zuerst ein Strive aber jetzt bin ich froh und glücklich das ich mir das die Fanes ins Haus geholt hab.
Einen KritikPunkt habe ich leider, mein Bike knackst wenn ich den Berg hoch pedaliere. Die Kettenblätter habe ich kontrolliert ob sie fest sind sie sind fest. Die Schrauben am Hinterbau auch. Wo soll ich noch schauen wo das knacksen herkommen kann?


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2012)

Speichenspannung, Drehmoment mit der die Kasette angezogen ist, Pedale, Sattelstütze, 
Sattelklemmung... Das kann so viel sein.

Wann tritt es denn auf? Wenn du sagst nur wenn bergauf geht, dann wohl unter starker 
Belastung? Nur im Sitzen, oder auch im Wiegetritt?


----------



## Astaroth (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann nur im sitzen und da auch nur bergauf und unter starker Belastung. Muss morgen mal genauer drauf achten wo und wie das knacksen auftritt. Danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (6. Oktober 2012)

Das hatten viele hier und das hört bald von allein auf


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Das hatten viele hier und das hört bald von allein auf


Hätte nichts dagegen...


----------



## Splash (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe bei mir auch in der Tat ein Knacksen beim Berg-Auf-Pedalieren, was ich noch nicht so ganz eingegrenzt bekomme. Es ist aber immer in etwa an der gleichen Pedalstellung, sprich, wenn der linke Kurbelarm in 10-Uhr-Stellung ist. Ob es von Kurbel, Pedalen, Innenlager oder Rahmen kommt, habe ich nicht feststellen können.
 @Astaroth: Kannst Du es bei Dir denn irgendwie eingrenzen?


----------



## Nasum (6. Oktober 2012)

Also wir hatten das hier ja schön öfter mit dem knacken, ich hab mich auch blöd gesucht...bei mir waren es die Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## KungFuChicken (6. Oktober 2012)

Mein Rahmen hat nach drei Wochen leider auch zu knacken begonnen, mittlerweile hab ich es aber weitestgehend in den Griff bekommen.

Mein "Maßnahmenkatalog"

- Nachziehen aller Schraubverbindungen
- Leichtes fetten der Steckachse
- Reinigen der Achsinlays + nochmaliges sichern der Schrauben mit Loctite blau
- Reverb mit Montagepaste eingeschmiert.

Als nächstes wären die Einsätze in der Wippe dran gewesen, aber im Moment ist es ruhig.
Im übrigen achte ich auch darauf, dass die Kontaktpunkte zwischen Nabe und Achsinlays sauber sind, wenn ich das Hinterrad einbaue. Hat bei meinem anderen Rad schon einmal zu Geräuschen geführt.


----------



## JpunktF (6. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen,

angezogen und mit vollem Rucksack sind's gute 90kg, Hammerschmidt ist AM.

Knacksen hab ich hin und wieder auch, bei mir ist's aber eindeutig immer das Sattelgestell.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen hat nach drei Wochen leider auch zu knacken begonnen, mittlerweile hab ich es aber weitestgehend in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Mein "Maßnahmenkatalog"
> 
> ...




Und was sagt uns das? Die Ursache kann dabei gewesen sein, muss aber nicht  
Wartet einfach eine Weile, dann verschwindet das Knacken. Ich denke auch, da muss sich hier und da was setzen.
Die oben genannten Maßnahmen Schaden jedoch nicht. Die Fanes mag sicher ein bisschen Pflege und Zuneigung


----------



## Kharne (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenns nur im Sitzen knackst dann wirds das Sattelgestell oder die Stütze an sich sein.
Hol die Stütze mal raus, mach sie sauber und fette sie neu. Vorher natürlich auch das Sitzrohr 
von innen säubern!

Dann den Sattel abmontieren, Gestell säubern und fetten, wieder das Gleiche mit der Klemmung 
machen.


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe wegen dem knacken ganz stark das neue rechte Saint Pedal im Verdacht.
Habe nun das Pedale noch mal gelockert und wieder fest gezogen und dann ein paar Runden bei uns im Hof gedreht und das knacken war weg!


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch recht interessiert an der Fanes, hab auch schon einiges von diesem Megathread gelesen und so das Ein oder Andere für mich rausgezogen.
Aber den ganzen Thread zu lesen ist mir dann doch etwas viel

So würd ich gern wissen obs an der aktuellen Fanes 3.0 Enduro noch irgendwelche Problemchen, Kritikpunkte, Wehwehchen usw gibt.

Dämpfer wird der Vivid Air der am besten funktionierende sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hibbo (7. Oktober 2012)

Weiß einer ob man die Reverb auch in 150mm  dazu bekommen kann, ne 125mm macht nicht so viel Sinn bei einem XL Rahmen?
Und ist der Radstand beim GeoChart die kurze oder lange Einstellung?


Hatte ganz vergessen den Jü beim Testival in Brixen danach zu fragen.

Danke schonmal ......


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2012)

Radstand bezieht sich auf die kurze Einstellung. Gibt es die Reverb jetzt auch schon als 150mm Variante? Dachte das bezeiht sich nur auf die Stealth.


----------



## Astaroth (7. Oktober 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin auch recht interessiert an der Fanes, hab auch schon einiges von diesem Megathread gelesen und so das Ein oder Andere für mich rausgezogen.
> Aber den ganzen Thread zu lesen ist mir dann doch etwas viel
> ...



Servus, 
der Vivid im Fanes ist schon ein feines Teil, als Alternative kannst du dem Marzocchi Roco Air auch einbauen. Den hat wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch der Jü in seinem Fanes verbaut.
KritikPunkte habe ich an meinem Fanes noch keine feststellen können den dafür habe ich das Bike noch nicht allzu lang. Hatte zwar ein knacksen beim pedalieren aber ich denke das kam vom Pedal. Ansonsten bin ich von der Fanes hellauf begeistert.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Reverb gibt es in150mm nur als Stealth. Die passt weder in die Fanes, noch würde ich die Stealth haben wollen. Bestell mit 125mm Reverb (normal), verklopp das Teil und kauf Dir die KS Lev in 150mm.

Ob die Fanes irgendwelche Schwächen hat? Aber klar. Seitdem ich sie habe, frage ich mich immer wieder, warum es andere Konstrukteure nicht schaffen, antriebsneutrale Hinterbaukinematiken zu entwickeln. Außerdem wird man sehr wählerisch.
Eine wirkliche Schwäche sehe ich nur in einigen verbauten Schrauben. Hier und da wäre es besser gewesen, Stahl statt Alu zu nehmen, da Alu doch zu weich und eben schnell ruiniert ist. Auf die paar Gramm kommte es mMn nicht an. Glücklicherweise hat man einige Schrauben aber einfach und kostengünstig getauscht.

Wie Du siehst, ist das alles Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. Oktober 2012)

Welche Schrauben am Rahmen sollen denn da aus Alu sein?


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh da nur Titan.


----------



## Hibbo (7. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Radstand bezieht sich auf die kurze Einstellung. Gibt es die Reverb jetzt auch schon als 150mm Variante? Dachte das bezeiht sich nur auf die Stealth.



Ja stimmt war ja nur die Stealth die es jetzt mit 150 mm gibt. 
Vielen Dank für die Info mit dem Radstand.


----------



## Banana Joe (7. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich seh da nur Titan.



hast du sie schon ausgetauscht?

ich bin auch dabei mir alle schrauben zu besorgen, jedoch kenne ich keine seite wo man alle schrauben bekommt. ich glaube ich muss vier verschiedene bestellungen machen um an alle schrauben zu kommen.

selbst bei alutech finde ich nicht alle schrauben

weiß jemand welche schrauben bei der sl in titan sind?


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Oktober 2012)

Nö, nix getauscht, die Limited hatte das schon ab Werk. Die SL bekanntermaßen ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (7. Oktober 2012)

bei der limited war mir das nicht bekannt, welche sind denn da aus titan?


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Oktober 2012)

Die dicken Bolzen am Dämpfer, die im Hinterbau und an den Lagerpunkten scheinne 8.8er Stahlschrauben. Die sind auch in Stahlwarenläden so zu bekommen, aber wohl zu speziell für die Titanherstellung.


----------



## accutrax (7. Oktober 2012)

hier sollte es alle schrauben geben...in edelstahl..
der shop ist etwas unübersichtlich..aber das suchen lohnt sich..

http://www.online-schrauben.de/

gruss accu


----------



## Banana Joe (7. Oktober 2012)

danke für die infos

ja stahl ist kein thema aber titanschrauben gibts echt nicht an jeder ecke, daher werde ich mir sie wohl zusammensuchen müssen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ansonsten lieber noch gucken was an anderer Stelle geht. Titanschrauben haben nen sehr hohen Preis pro gespartem gramm, das lieber erst, wenns woanders nicht mehr geht.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2012)

Mein Reden....die paar Gramm merkt kein Mensch, zumindest nicht an einem Bike, wie der Fanes. Titanschrauben sind doch eher was für Carbon-Renner oder die Eisdiele.

Ich denke gerade daran, dass ich einen Haufen Kohle für Titan-Schrauben ausgebe und dann 'nen Minion oder Baron aufziehe. Das passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (7. Oktober 2012)

Was für'ne Schraube ist die zur Befestigung der Zugführung? Bei mir ist eine durch...


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mein Reden....die paar Gramm merkt kein Mensch, zumindest nicht an einem Bike, wie der Fanes. Titanschrauben sind doch eher was für Carbon-Renner oder die Eisdiele.
> 
> Ich denke gerade daran, dass ich einen Haufen Kohle für Titan-Schrauben ausgebe und dann 'nen Minion oder Baron aufziehe. Das passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen



Alles ein Frage des persönlichen Zugangs zur Leichtbauthematik. Ein paar Gramm merkt kein Mensch - ein paar Gramm an jeder Ecke merkt man allerdings vielleicht doch.

Wenn es jemandem das Geld wert ist, halte ich ein paar Titanschrauben für sinnvoller als die Kinderreifen (ist der kleine Baron ja auch fast ), die man hier an vielen Enduros sieht. Zumindest schränkt man das Potential des Bikes damit nicht ein.

Ich baue mein Rad auch so leicht auf, wie es ohne funktionelle Einbußen möglich ist. Den finanziellen Aspekt muss eh jeder für sich selber klären.


----------



## Banana Joe (7. Oktober 2012)

ich sehe das ähnlich über sinn und unsinn haben wir u.a. auch hier schon viel geschrieben.

die schrauben sollen nur helfen das gewicht weiter zu drücken, die paar gramm der schrauben allein merkt wahrlich keiner. solange die teile nicht die performance oder den einsatzzweck gefährden ist doch alles gut.

bei einem bike von 4000 jucken mich die euros für ein paar anbauteile dann auch nicht mehr, aber das entscheidet wie schon gesagt jeder selbst.

schade das von alutech kein sl kit angeboten wird.

@ bonvivant guck mal hier evtl. findest du die antwort hier http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/EnduroAllMountain-assembly-parts.pdf


----------



## mex racer (8. Oktober 2012)

Heute war nicht mein tag. Hab beim Rueckwaerts fahren meine Vorderfelge verbogen. Muss jetzt schauen wo ich die sun ringle charger pro wieder herbekomme. Als ich zu hause  die Vorderrad ausgebaut habe hab ich fest gestellt das Steuersatz sehr schwer geht. Hab ich mal nach geschaut war voll mit Wasser.
- Frage weis einer die Lagergroesse der Acros AI/AISXE- 22 ?
- Wenn wir schon Lager bestellen bin, welche grossen sind im hinterbau ?

Ich weis schon mal gesagt worden, aber ich hoff diese geht so schneller.

saludos 
stephan


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Oktober 2012)

Acros verbaut SchrägRiKuLa. Schwer zu bekommen, würde ich direkt da bestellen. Hab da eigentlich nur guten und schnellen Service erfahren, im Datenblatt auf der Homepage steht auch die genaue Bezeichnung. Mit viel Fett einbauen, wo Fett, da kein Wasser.


Hinterbau hab ich nicht im Kopf.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mex, schau mal einen Post über Deinen, da ist ein Link zu einer Teilezeichnung. Da sollte alles drin stehen.


Edith meint, ich sollte vor solchen Ratschlägen besser mal selbst in die Referenz schauen, dann würde ich sehen, dass da keine Angaben zum Steuerlager drin sind.


----------



## othu (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
es geht zwar nicht um eine Fanes, ich weiß aber das ihr das Problem hier auch schon hattet und hoffe auf kollegiale Hilfe 


Ich habe einen Hinterbau mit PM7 Bremsaufnahme, also ohne Adapter 180mm und möchte damit eine Avid Code und 203mm Bremsscheibe fahren. Kann mir einer sagen welche Adapter ich brauche?
Hier im Thread habe ich ein Bild mit einem Trickstuff +20mm PM/PM Adapter und einer Saint gefunden, gibt es noch andere?


Zweite Frage, irgendjemand hier fuhr doch eine 1.5 Totem im Tapered Steuerrohr der Fanes mit oberer externer Lagerschale, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lagerschale ich da brauche?


Danke+Grüße
Otto


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hope (H), Magura(QM26) Shimano und Avid haben ~+20mm Adapter. 

EC44 von Nukeproof sollte die 1.5er durchlassen.


----------



## othu (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke!

Also den oder den Nukeproof Steuersatz kaufen, richtig?
Wobei mir der Unterschied nicht so ganz klar ist... bis auf den Preis sind die doch identisch?!

Zumindest der Avid +20 Adapter passt aber nicht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Oktober 2012)

Die unterscheiden sich im Steuerrohr durchmesser 44 vs.49.


Bei Avid gibts noch interne Unterschiede, da sie irgendwann auf diese Pfannenspacer verzichtet haben. Einer anderen oben genannten sollte klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. Oktober 2012)

passende Lager gibt es z.B. hier (nicht für den Steuersatz) 

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1386_Rillenkugellager-628-2RS.html

und Ein und Auspresswerkzeuge hier

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Lager-Ein-und-Auspresswerkzeug-BPET0001.html


----------



## Atti86 (8. Oktober 2012)

Aber ist es schlau Stahlschrauben zu verwenden? Denn es ist doch besser wenn die Schrauben aus einem weicheren Material ebstehen als das Futter.
Ich hab mir jetzt schon die 3te Schraube in der Radstandveränderung vernudelt, dabei habe ich gar nicht fest angezogen wollte noch etwas lösen, da das Rad nicht ganz mittig drin war und schon war es vorbei. 

Ich finde die Kleinen Innensechskant-Schrauben einfach schrecklich, find aber auch keine
Alu-Torx in schwarz, ist denk ich mal zu speziell, da werde ich selbst eloxieren müssen.

Übrigens hab rausgefunden warum es mir beim Trip zur Ostsee die Kette zerfetzt hat und ich wundere mich warum sie so lange gehalten hat :X

Das Schaltwerk von innen, die Führung-Rinnen sind so nicht von Shimano vorgesehen







Sorry für die Größe 
Das Schaltwerk muss irgendwann einen ordentlich mitgekriegt haben und war dann lose, was ich natürlich nicht mitgekreigt habe, es hatte ja wunderbar weiter geschaltet. Nur fand es die Kette wohl nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Hibbo (8. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade recht unschlüssig für welche Version ich mich entscheiden soll?

Vielleicht stand ja schon einer von euch vor der gleichen Überlegung wie ich und kann mir helfen, habe auch keine Ahnung wie gut ich die etwas teureren Komponenten der V2 verkaufen könnte.

Habe eine fast neue XT Bremse daheim liegen von der ich mich unter gar keinen Umständen mehr trennen möchte, d.h. die verbaute Bremse fliegt sowieso raus. Hätte gerne eine 150mm hydraulische Sattelstütze für meinen L Rahmen daher kommt eigentlich nur die Kind Shock Lev in Frage und die Reverb der V2 müsste ich verkaufen. Und mit dem Sunringle Charger LRS bin ich auch nicht so glücklich daher würde ich gerne z.B. einen Spank Subrosa Evo mit Novatec Naben verbauen, der sollte ja auf die Fanes passen http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/Bikeparts/Laufraeder-/-Laufradsaetze-26-und-28/Laufradsaetze/DH-/-Dirt-und-Freeride-Laufradsaetze/Spank-Subrosa-EVO-Laufradsatz-mit-Novatec-4-in-1-Naben-135mm-142X12-26

1. Option mit V1
Günstige Variante kaufen und mit einer 3x10 SLX leben, großes KB rauswerfen, mittleres tauschen und Bash montieren. Alle fett markierten Komponenten wie beschrieben verkaufen und ersetzen. Durch den um 660 billigeren Preis kauf ich mir den gewünschten LRS + KindShock Lev und komme auf den selben Preis wie meine V2 Konfiguration.

2. Option mit V2
Teurere Variante kaufen mit einer 2x10 XT an die nur ein filigraner Bash passt, daher würde nur eine Kettenführung mit Taco in Frage kommen.
Alle fett markierten Komponenten wie beschrieben verkaufen und ersetzen. Die Frage ist bekomm ich so viel mehr für die upgegradeten Komponenten zu V1 wenn ich die gebraucht verkaufe das V2 überhaupt Sinn macht nur damit ich eine XT Schaltgruppe habe anstatt der SLX welche genauso gut funktioniert nur bisschen schwerer ist.


*V1 2769*
RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm weiß tapered 
RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 215,5x63,5mm 
Shimano SLX Schaltgruppe 3x10-fach 
*Avid Elixir 7 Carbon Scheibenbremsensatz grau 200/180mm 
Sun Ringlé Charger Comp Laufradsatz 26" schwarz
Alutech Satttelstütze Typ II 31,6x400mm *

*V2 3428*
RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm weiß tapered 
RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM 215,5x63,5mm 
Shimano XT Schaltgruppe 2x10-fach schwarz
*Avid XO Scheibenbremsensatz silber 200/180mm 
Sun Ringlé Charger Expert Laufradsatz 26" schwarz
Rock Shox Reverb 31.6/420/125mm*


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. Oktober 2012)

Nur für die Schaltgruppe würde ich den Mehrpreis nicht zahlen. Der Hauptgrund für die V2 war für mich die MZ55 Ti, die du allerdings nicht anführst (Liefersituation)? Laufräder habe ich allerdings auch durch bereits vorhandene ersetzt.

Selbst wenn du alle teureren Komponenten der der V2 verkaufst, glaube ich nicht, dass sich das auszahlt.

Der von dir ausgesuchte LRS passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Oktober 2012)

Werde ich wahrscheinlich ebenso machen, nur dass ich die Gabel, den LRS, die Schaltgruppe, ne neue Hammerschmidt aus meinem jetzigen Bike schlachten und die günstigeren Komponenten dort zum Verkaufen einbauen werde.
Bremse kommt wahrscheinlich ne ZEE ran.

Hab schon den Jü angeschrieben ob es zur v.1 auch die MZ 55 Ti gibt, sollte ja sicher machbar sein. 
Fragt sich nur mit welchem Aufpreis.
Wenn nicht, hab ich ja noch meine 12er Factory Talas mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, auch wenn viele schimpfen. 
Brauchte halt ein bisschen Einstellarbeit.


----------



## Hibbo (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Hauptgrund für die Lyrik war die Varibilität, einfacherer Service wo ich mich auch selbst ranwagen kann bzw. um die Ecke die Dämpfer Klinik ist die recht fixen und günstigen Rock Shox Service anbietet.

Voll montiert lieg ich bei ca. 100kg oder etwas darüber da müsste ich denke ich die MZ schon gut aufpumpen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es dann Sinn macht eine Titanfeder zu fahren.


----------



## Piefke (8. Oktober 2012)

Hibbo schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund für die Lyrik war die Varibilität, einfacherer Service wo ich mich auch selbst ranwagen kann bzw. um die Ecke die Dämpfer Klinik ist die recht fixen und günstigen Rock Shox Service anbietet.
> 
> Voll montiert lieg ich bei ca. 100kg oder etwas darüber da müsste ich denke ich die MZ schon gut aufpumpen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es dann Sinn macht eine Titanfeder zu fahren.



Den Service an einer 55 mache ich in 20 min, ohne Spezialwerkzeug und ohne, dass die Garantie verloren geht - ist so bei MZ
Bei 100 kg braucht die 55 ein wenig Luftunterstützung, aber sie bleibt eine Gabel mit Feder, im Gegensatz zur Lyrik Solo Air.


----------



## ibislover (8. Oktober 2012)

wobei man die feder doch sicher auch austauschen kann.
vlt. kann ja mal jemand ein bild machen und das teil ausmessen. gesamtlänge, breite und abstand der windungen.


----------



## Hibbo (8. Oktober 2012)

Meines Wissens gibt es nur 1 Federhärte für die 55 RC3 EVO Ti, Stahlfedern der 2011 888 Evo und der normalen 55 sollen aber anscheinend auch passen.

Nun bin ich schon wieder ins Grübeln gekommen dank Piefke der einem die MZ schmackhaft macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hibbo schrieb:


> Spank Subrosa Evo mit Novatec Naben


kannst du mal erläutern wieso du dich dafür entscheidest?
Und wieso z.B. gegen ZTR Flow mit Hope pro 2 Evo?


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Flow EX ist zwar breit, aber schon fast zu leicht für die Breite. Ob die dauerhaft hält wenn 
sie ein 100 Kilo Mensch quer durchs fiese Gelände prügelt bleibt abzuwarten.
Die Subrosa ist genau so breit, dafür schwerer und vor allem erprobt.

Die Novatec Naben sind, soweit man hört, gut und günstig. Auf jeden Fall günstiger als die 
Pro II, welche nebenbei bemerkt auch nicht soooo super sind, fahr mal ne Zahnscheibenfreilauf . 
Ausserdem steht nicht jeder auf dieses Gerassel (Ich weiß es gibt Leute die ihre Pro II mit 
Öl statt Fett schmieren ^^)

@ Hibbo:

MMn läufst du mit Variante 1 besser, die SLX funktioniert wunderbar, 38er KB und Bash drauf und gut ist.
Bei Variante 2 musst du auf nen Taco gehen, ist an sich voll in Ordnung, aber wenn du dir 
die ganze Zeit Steine o.ä vors KB haust brauchst du nen Bash , und 70$ für so ein windiges 
Ding würde ich nicht zahlen.

Dazu kommt, dass du die Reverb erstmal loskriegen musst, wer will schon noch 125mm Verstellweg 
fahren? Und wer ist bei den aktuellen Aftermarketpreisen bereit dafür noch richig Geld hinzulegen?

Das Thema Avidbremsen verkaufen hatte ich ja schon angeschnitten, da hieß es ja, dass 
man die nicht loskriegt. Da hast du dann wahrscheinlich mit der Elixir 7 weniger Stress als 
mit der X0 (Vor allem wer will ne normale X0 wos doch jetzt die X0 Trail gibt?)


----------



## imun (8. Oktober 2012)

Warum bestellst du nicht einfach ein Frameset und kaufst den Rest einzeln?


----------



## Hibbo (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich kÃ¶nnte fast meinen den Post von Kharne hab ich geschrieben unglaublich 

Subrosa sind einfach verdammt stabil, die Novatec Naben sollen sehr gut sein, mit 4in1 fÃ¼r alles nutzbar und recht gÃ¼nstig bei einem LRS Preis von 299â¬ die paar Gramm mehr verkrafte ich. Kann aber sein das ich mir die Subrosa vielleicht mit anderen Naben hole die leichter sind mal schauen.

Selber aufbauen schaffe ich einfach nicht zu dem Preis.
Der Rahmen(1599â¬) + Monarch Plus(259â¬) + Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air(579â¬) kommt schon auf 2389â¬. Da zahl ich dann lieber 380â¬ mehr und verkauf dann die Bremse, LRS und hab schon die SLX Gruppe, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz dran.


----------



## akastylez (8. Oktober 2012)

Man man man...das dauert ja


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Oktober 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Aber ist es schlau Stahlschrauben zu verwenden? Denn es ist doch besser wenn die Schrauben aus einem weicheren Material ebstehen als das Futter.



Man fettet Stahlschrauben, besonders rostträge, wenn sie in Alu geschraubt werden. Ist hier natürlich nicht sinnvoll. Loctite verhindert zwar auch Kontaktkorrosion, aber hält sie halt genau so fest. Heissluftföhn zum lösen kann helfen. Montagepaste wäre noch eine Möglichkeit - hält, aber klebt nicht ganz so.



> Sorry für die Größe
> Das Schaltwerk muss irgendwann einen ordentlich mitgekriegt haben und war dann lose, was ich natürlich nicht mitgekreigt habe, es hatte ja wunderbar weiter geschaltet. Nur fand es die Kette wohl nicht so prickelnd



Sieht mir aber fast so aus als ob die Kette auf der falschen Seite der Führung lief - es erinnert mich fatal an eine auf diese Weise falsch eingezogene Kette die ich mal gesehen habe. Die hat die Platte da auch so abgefräst.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hab schon den Jü angeschrieben ob es zur v.1 auch die MZ 55 Ti gibt, sollte ja sicher machbar sein.
> Fragt sich nur mit welchem Aufpreis.



Vor einigen Wochen war die Aussage vom Jü, dass die MZ 55 Ti wohl erst gegen Ende Jahr wieder verfügbar ist. Würde ich also explizit nach der Lieferbarkeit fragen.



Kharne schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass du die Reverb erstmal loskriegen musst, wer will schon noch 125mm Verstellweg
> fahren?



Na jeder der sich keine Stealth einbauen kann. Z.b. also alle Fanes Besitzer.  



imun schrieb:


> Warum bestellst du nicht einfach ein Frameset und kaufst den Rest einzeln?



 Macht einfach zu viel Spass. Ich glaube nicht, das ich jetzt noch mal ein Bike von der Stange kaufen würde - macht die Sache so schön persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (8. Oktober 2012)

Weils hier grad um die MZ 55 rc3 EVO Ti geht...

Weiß einer ob die nun eine Shimbasierte Zugstufendämpfung hat?


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2012)

Wofür gibts die LEV? Gibts in 150mm, kommt mit Zuganschlag an der Stütze und mit Bowdenzug.
3:0 gegen die Reverb und 4:1 gegen die Stealth, hier kriegt die LEV einen Punkt für die einfache 
Montage, während bei der Länge Gleichstand herscht 

PS: Frameset kaufen ist so verdammt teuer im Vergleich zum Komplettbike, aber trotzdem...

PPS: Verdammt ich bin ja am Überlegen ob ich nicht ne Pinion Fanes nehmen soll, zum Glück reicht die Kohle nocht nicht (Leider )


----------



## Piefke (8. Oktober 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Weils hier grad um die MZ 55 rc3 EVO Ti geht...
> 
> Weiß einer ob die nun eine Shimbasierte Zugstufendämpfung hat?



Die 2012er nicht, ab 2013 wohl schon.
Wobei sich mir der tiefere Sinn einer shimbasierten Zugstufe (noch) nicht erschließt. Ich hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme mit den nichtshimbaierten.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Vorteil einer Shimbasierten Dämpfung liegt in der exakteren Abstimmbarkeit, und im exakteren Dämpfungsverhalten.

Hmm dann werd ich wohl noch bis nächstes Jahr warten mit der 55...
Mal sehn wanns die ersten leicht gebrauchten gibt
Derweil hätte ich ja ein Vorderradführungsorgan

Sind die mit Lasur gelackten Rahmen eigentlich vorher gebürstet oder nur "verschliffen" wie z.b. mein Ghost Cagua?


----------



## imun (9. Oktober 2012)

In der neuen Freeride ist ein Fanes-Vergleich mit Kettenschaltung und Pinion. Ergebnisse vom Vergleich verrate ich aber nicht


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Oktober 2012)

Doch, die Kurzfassung bitte.


----------



## imun (9. Oktober 2012)

Pinion wins


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2012)

Das Neue gewinnt immer ^^

Scherz beiseite, 18 Gänge ohne *tote* Gänge und gleiche Übersetzungen, ohne Kettengelabber 
und nur einem Schalthebel, das klingt richtig gut 

Braucht man für die Pinion denn eine Kettenführung oder hält der Kettenspanner die Kette 
in jeder Situation?

Wie hoch ist das Gewicht im Vergleich zu ner normalen Kettenschaltung?

Und was für ne Kurbel kann man verbauen?


----------



## milchkoenig (9. Oktober 2012)

Viel Interessanter für mich, als jemand der auch viele Touren fährt, wäre mal zu wissen wie viel der aufgewendeten Energie im Getriebe bleibt. 
Das hat mich an der Hammerschmidt im Overdrive dann doch gestört, da spricht nämlich nie jemand von.
Ich bin jedenfalls erst mal kuriert von diesen "tollen" und teuren Getrieben


----------



## Hibbo (9. Oktober 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Neue gewinnt immer ^^
> 
> Scherz beiseite, 18 GÃ¤nge ohne *tote* GÃ¤nge und gleiche Ãbersetzungen, ohne Kettengelabber
> und nur einem Schalthebel, das klingt richtig gut
> ...



Gewicht liegt bei 3,2 kg mit Kurbel und Schalthebel.
Ich denke mal der Kettenspaner reicht aus, bin beim Testival in Brixen die Pinion Fanes auch Probe gefahren ist schon was feines. 

Allerdings schreckt mich der Preis und das Gewicht schon ab auch wenn das Gewicht natÃ¼rlich mittig und tief sitzt was von Vorteil ist.

Ob ne andere Kurbel passt, keine Ahnung.


Zum Wirkungsgrad hab ich nur folgendes gefunden:
_
âEin Wirkungsgrad fÃ¼r das Pinion-Getriebe ist schwer anzugeben, da der von vielen Kriterien abhÃ¤ngt. Nach unseren PrÃ¼fstandsmessungen liegen
wir etwas besser als bei einer Rohloff-Nabe in GÃ¤ngen, bei denen mindestens zwei Planetengetriebe im Eingriff sind. Aber etwas schlechter als eine neue
Kettenschaltung mit gerade laufender Kette. Beim Pinion 1.18 bleibt der Wirkungsgrad jedoch Ã¼ber alle GÃ¤nge hinweg konstant.â_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Pinion wins



naja, kann man so lesen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2012)

jedem das Seine - wie immer!

die Rohloff hat übrigens in meinem Test in den vier kleinsten Gängen, die laut Papier am 
meisten Wiederstand haben, auf 15min Bergauffahren jeweils nur 10sec. verloren. (zwei Bikes 
mit identischem Gewicht und Bereifung, konstant gleiche Kadenz, konstant gleicher 
Puls, je 6 Widerholungen)

Gefühlsmässig hab ich unterwegs aber mindestens 2kg Kaffee gemahlen. Ich war überrascht.

Wenn Pinion besser ist, umso besser! bei meinem Test hatte ich jedenfalls nicht das 
gefühl, dass sie schwergängig läuft.


----------



## HaiHO (9. Oktober 2012)

... eigentlich passt das hier nicht ganz rein, aber naja 

ich muss leider mein Fanes verkaufen, wer also Interesse hat, bzw. noch keines besitzt - kann hier glücklich werden! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320998657858...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_646wt_1139

Einfach mal reinschauen und am besten bieten, kaufen oder beides 

Danke!


----------



## hasardeur (9. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schicker Rahmen. Ich Drücke Dir beide Daumen, dass Du nicht zuviel Verlust machst.


----------



## schueffi (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöner Rahmen... Warum gefällt mir der bloß so ??


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Pinion wins



Kaum überraschend. Jetzt noch ein paar Jährchen warten bis das ganze wirklich standfest und narrensicher wird, dann gibts bei mir auch mal ein Getriebebike dieser Art - ich denke am Ende gehört dieser Technik die Zukunft.


----------



## schueffi (10. Oktober 2012)

an die Leute mit SLX 2-Fach + Bash Kurbel an der Fanes:

Habt ihr bei der Montage der Kurbel mehr als eine Distanzscheibe an der Antriebsseite verwendet? Bekomm nämlich den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn ich auf das große Kettenblatt schalten möchte Streift das Leitblech immer am Bash und kommt nicht hoch. Drehen an der High Schraube bringt auch keine Verbesserung...


----------



## Piefke (10. Oktober 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> an die Leute mit SLX 2-Fach + Bash Kurbel an der Fanes:
> 
> Habt ihr bei der Montage der Kurbel mehr als eine Distanzscheibe an der Antriebsseite verwendet? Bekomm nämlich den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn ich auf das große Kettenblatt schalten möchte Streift das Leitblech immer am Bash und kommt nicht hoch. Drehen an der High Schraube bringt auch keine Verbesserung...



Ich hab eine Distanzscheibe an der Antriebsseite, je eine U-Scheibe zwischen Umwerfer und Rahmen, Umwerfer so weit sie geht nach oben geschoben - passt so.


----------



## schueffi (10. Oktober 2012)

Also das mit den U-Scheiben würde sich meiner Meinung bei mir nicht ausgehen (untere Schraube steht sehr knapp zur  Kette)




Kanns sein das der Bash für meinen Umwerfer zu groß ist? Ist ein X9 der glaub ich nur bis 39 Zähne geht...

Hab die Löcher am Umwerfer schon ein wenig aufgefeilt, ganz nach oben geschoben und die Schrauben angezogen. Stehe aber noch immer mit dem Leitblech am Bash an wenn ich auf das große Kettenblatt schalten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab Shimano, der hat Langlöcher, bei X9 kann ich nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Oktober 2012)

Kauf Dir einfach einen anständigen Bash und schmeiß den Tupperdeckel in den gelben Sack. Beim X9 muss man an den Löchern eigentlich nichts ändern, anders ein X0.


----------



## Sun_dancer (10. Oktober 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


>



Alter Schwede... Der schleift ja fast am Unterschenkel


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> an die Leute mit SLX 2-Fach + Bash Kurbel an der Fanes:
> 
> Habt ihr bei der Montage der Kurbel mehr als eine Distanzscheibe an der Antriebsseite verwendet? Bekomm nämlich den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn ich auf das große Kettenblatt schalten möchte Streift das Leitblech immer am Bash und kommt nicht hoch. Drehen an der High Schraube bringt auch keine Verbesserung...



hat der SLX auch noch die kleine U Scheibe die man umdrehen kann um den Umwerfer in der Höhe zu verstellen ?? ist auf der Rückseite des Umwerfers


----------



## Michael140 (11. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Termin für die Plastikstreben? Jü hatte doch mal zwischenzeitlich von Oktober gesprochen, oder?


----------



## schueffi (11. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein X9 Umwerfer kein slx. Der Umwerfer hat nur zwei Bohrungen und leider keine Langlöcher 
Laut Beschreibung geht der nur für Kettenblätter mit maximal 39Z. Der Slx Badh wird wohl nen größeren Durchmesser haben. Gibt wohl nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Leitblech anpassen
oder kleineren Bash kaufen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ne X9 ist von sram, SLX Shimano.







Aber um dein Problem zu lösen, ein truvativ stylo Am Bash, wiegt die Hälfte ist so schmal wie ein KB(kürzere KbSchrauben), dann sollte es passen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/38690-truvativ-stylo-bash-fur-36-38-zahne


----------



## Ropo123 (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe mal mein Fanes 3.0 v2, Größe M, mit der Aldi Kofferwaage gewogen.
Nach Abzug der Pedalgewichte messe ich zwischen 14,35 und 14,5 kg Komplettgewicht.
LRS Aufkleber wurden auch abgezogen ;-)
Die Wahrheit liegt vermutlich irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## JpunktF (11. Oktober 2012)

Meine ist auch mit dem Aldi Präzisionsgerät gewogen:

Grösse M, mit Lack, Fox180 Talas, Hammerschmidt AM, RP23, Code, SunRingle Charger Pro, Reverb und Pedalen: 15,80 kg

Kohlenhydrate statt Carbon ;-)


----------



## schueffi (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab meine vorhin auch mal mit der Präzisionswaage gewogen und bin ebenfalls auf 15,8 kg gekommen. Was ich gar nicht sooo schlecht finde. 
(XL,Vivid Air,Muddy Mary + Hans Dampf,DMR Vault) 

PS: Mein Umwerfer Problem hab ich heute durch intensives Flexen und Feilen gelöst  Funzt jetzt alles so wies soll.


----------



## VoikaZ (11. Oktober 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Termin für die Plastikstreben? Jü hatte doch mal zwischenzeitlich von Oktober gesprochen, oder?



Jü meinte neulich noch, das es November wird


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Oktober 2012)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Habe mal mein Fanes 3.0 v2, Größe M, mit der Aldi Kofferwaage gewogen.
> Nach Abzug der Pedalgewichte messe ich zwischen 14,35 und 14,5 kg Komplettgewicht.
> LRS Aufkleber wurden auch abgezogen ;-)
> Die Wahrheit liegt vermutlich irgendwo in der Mitte.



bei mir waren alle messungen so ziemlich bei 14,5kg. ich denke die waage ist ausreichend genau.


----------



## M8184 (11. Oktober 2012)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Jü meinte neulich noch, das es November wird



Am Ende wird man froh sein können wenn sie zur Saison 2013 kommen.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (12. Oktober 2012)

Falls noch jemand auf einen xl Rahmen warten sollte, laut Jürgen ist gestern wieder ne Lieferung aus Fernost gekommen. Die Rahmen sollten in etwa 10 Tagen versandfertig sein...


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Oktober 2012)

Fansi kriegt Helmchen Tuning und morgen neue Felglies mit 28,xmm Innen,zeitgleich auf TL umgebaut, die Felglis wiegen 550g und sind schön stabil...nein nicht von Spank oder ZTR.

Bin mal gespannt wie mir das Einspeichen gelingt


----------



## slash-sash (13. Oktober 2012)

Krass, auf was für Gewichte ihr immer kommt. Ich habe 15,6kg mit Reverb, Vivid Air, HD,und der kleinen 55. Nicht, dass mir mein Fanes zu schwer wäre. Wurde ja schon x-mal angesprochen: das Ding fährt bergauf fast von alleine.
Aber irgendwie scheint es im Detail zu liegen. Hier ein paar Gramm, da ein paar Gramm. Ich glaube, ich gehe mal auf die Suche. Schließlich ist ja Winterzeit Schrauberzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (13. Oktober 2012)

Meine wird auch nur immer schwerer. Weiss aber zum Glück immer noch nicht um wieviel genau. Nur die letzten gut 350g kenne ich: der dicke Baron vorne + Schlauch (liess sich noch nicht tubeless aufziehen). 

Ich nehms sportlich. Je schwerer desto besser für die Kondition.


----------



## zingel (13. Oktober 2012)

gibt's nen Thread zum Helmen Tuning?
evtl. wär das auch was für mich.


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Fansi kriegt Helmchen Tuning und morgen neue
> Felglies mit 28,xmm Innen,zeitgleich auf TL umgebaut, die Felglis wiegen 550g
> und sind schön stabil...nein nicht von Spank oder ZTR.



Syntace? 

Scherz beiseite, welche Felgen meinst du? Sind die stabil genug um auch nen 
100 Kilo Mensch mit Holzhackerfahrstil auszuhalten?


----------



## schueffi (14. Oktober 2012)

Weis einer von euch wo man Ersatzspeichen für die SunRingle Charger Pro Laufräder bekommt? Hab gestern im Bikepark eine "verloren".


----------



## JpunktF (14. Oktober 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch wo man Ersatzspeichen für die SunRingle Charger Pro Laufräder bekommt? Hab gestern im Bikepark eine "verloren".



Nach 27 Jahren Wartezeit von SunRingle aus Garching... 

Vergiss es also und lass einfach eine stinknormale Speiche einspeichen, geht genauso.


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2012)

Lass dir direkt einen gescheiten LRS mit 32 normalen Speichen aufbauen...


----------



## Michael140 (14. Oktober 2012)

Über die eu zentrale in München geht das echt fix. Die haben mir schon mal sehr geholfen. Der Importeur hatte es nach 6 Monaten immer noch nicht geschaft.  Leider brauche ich jetzt auch eine neue Felge. Ich hoffe das geht wieder so einfach.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Oktober 2012)

Könnte mal einer Messen wie weit sich die Sattelstütze in einen 3.0 Rahmen Größe L stecken lässt...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2012)

Also meine 350mm lange geht ganz rein. Habe leider keine 420er oder länger. Die Reverb (380/125) geht auch bis zum Anschlag rein.

Hier wird noch erwähnt, dass das Sattelrohr fast auf der ganzen Länge ausgerieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli.ch (15. Oktober 2012)

Gemäss Homepage (http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Carbon-Sitzstrebe) muss die Kettenstrebe der Sinature resp. der E2 für das Gleitlager nachgearbeitet werden.
Kann ich dann noch auf die Original Alu-Sitzstrebe zurückbauen falls ich die Carbonstrebe schrotte? Ist das schon bekannt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Oktober 2012)

Kannst du, die E3 Alu ist auch mit Gleitlagern.


----------



## mogli.ch (15. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Kannst du, die E3 Alu ist auch mit Gleitlagern.


Ich will natürlich keine neue E3 Alu erwerben! Ich meine die Sitzstrebe, welche jetzt in meiner E2 werkelt! Ist das Teil nach dem Umrüsten nur noch Edelschrott? Ich hätte die Alu-Sitzstrebe natürlich gerne als Ersatzteil genutzt!
Kann die Alu-Sitzstrebe nicht gleich mit der Kettenstrebe nachbearbeitet werden, damit sie auch mit dem Gleitlager funzt?


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Oktober 2012)

AH die "Beschleunigungsfinne". Naja, Edelschrott ist wohl relativ, es wird nichts zerstört sonder umgebaut, Gleitlager und Nadelhülsen haben halt total unterschiedliche Dimensionen. 
Ob man das so machen kann, kann dir nur der Jü beantworten. Ich schätze mal, daß für die Gleitlager kleinere Lagersitze bei dickeren Bolzen benötigt werden, also müßte die Alustrebe mit mehr Material versehen werden, das Nachbearbeiten betrifft nur die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Michael140 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine das der jü mal ja gesagt hat. Deswegen bekommt er von mir den Kompleten Rahmen. Dann sollte auch die alustrebe wieder als Ersatzteil dienen können


----------



## FloA (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin schon seit längerer Zeit ein stiller Leser dieses Themas.
Ich habe mich nun angemeldet weil ich mir in kürze eine Fanes bestellen möchte, ich mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher bin.

Kurz meine Eckdaten: Körpergröße: 193cm         Schrittlänge: 94cm

Könnt Ihr mir bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße helfen? Bin mir absolut nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll.
Ich schwanke zwischen XL und XXL. Allerdings ist der Sprung von XL zu XXL bezüglich der Oberrohrlänge  ja doch deutlich größer als von L zu XL.
Allerdings würde ich auch ungern einen Vorbau fahren, der länger ist als 50mm.

Genutzt wird das Bike dann für Touren, wobei die Abfahrt im Vordergrund steht. Aber bergauf will ich eben auch einigermaßen Fahren können.
Wäre super wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2012)

Nu von der Größe alleine finde ich es immer etwas schwierig. Was fährste denn im Moment für ein Rad, welche Oberrohrlänge und wie kommst du damit klar? Sollte es eher kürzer oder länger sein?


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2012)

XL

Wie auch immer du auf XXL kommst?


----------



## Wurzelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

FloA schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin schon seit längerer Zeit ein stiller Leser dieses Themas.
> Ich habe mich nun angemeldet weil ich mir in kürze eine Fanes bestellen möchte, ich mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher bin.
> ...



Dein Anspruch klingt ungefähr wie meiner. 

Ich fahre mit 189cm und so etwa 91cm SL ein L mit 50mm Vorbau und das geht gut. 

Von daher solltest Du auch nicht mehr als ein XL brauchen.


----------



## FloA (16. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment fahre ich ein Ghost SE9000 in 22".

Die Fanes ist mein erstes Fully. Mit meinem Ghost komme ich soweit ganz klar, aber die Sitzhaltung ist schon recht gestreckt.
Ich tendierte eigentlich auch mehr zum XL, eben weil das XXL doch ein ganzes Stückchen größer ist.

Gruß Flo


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2012)

FloA schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin schon seit längerer Zeit ein stiller Leser dieses Themas.
> Ich habe mich nun angemeldet weil ich mir in kürze eine Fanes bestellen möchte, ich mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher bin.
> ...





Hi Flo 

ich habe bei 1,94 und 93er Schrittlänge eine Fanes XL mit 65 mm Vorbau der auf -6 Grad Montiert ist, eine doch eher kurze 160 mm Gabel. Einen Der Einsatzzweck wie Du ihn schilderst ist bei mir Identisch . XXL wäre mir zu groß bzw. es macht nicht mehr solchen Spaß, Bergauf wie Berg runter


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Oktober 2012)

Sehe dich auch eher in der Entscheidung zwischen L und XL, statt XL oder XXL. Dein Rad hat angeblich ein 620mm Oberrohr. Also kürzer wäre L mit 600mm oder eben XL mit keine Ahnung was.


----------



## imun (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich mit 187cm  fahre L und rate dir zu XL mit kurzem Vorbau. Mein Rahmen ist mir ((((fast)))) zu klein. Aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und liebe ihn jetzt trotzdem  und will nicht mehr größer fahren.


----------



## FloA (16. Oktober 2012)

Zuerstmal Danke an euch vier. Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich so schnell Antworten bekomme.
Eure Empfehlungen gehen ja alle in die gleiche Richtung. Habe mir eigentlich von Anfang an gedacht das XXL zu groß ist. Hatte aber immer Restzweifel, welche mun aus der Welt sind.
 @Moonboot  denke das mir ein XL besser passt. Das hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 615. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## Chricky86 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe leider ein kleines Problem:
mir ist leider eine Schraube bei der letzten Tour verloren gegangen, was mir erst zuhause aufgefallen ist als ich mal alles auf festen Sitz überprüft habe. Und zwar fehlt mir die kleine Schraube aus dem hinteren Lager (PC NO 5, IGUS-Lagerschraube)  -auf dem Bild die rechte, kleine Schraube. Ist hier jetzt das Lager von der anderen Rahmenseite...





Hab den Jü schon angeschrieben, war allerdings auch schon recht spät heute Abend daher hab ich auch nicht wirklich mit ner Antwort gerechnet. Weiß jemand hier zufällig ob die Schraube ein Standard-Stück ist das auch in anderen Fullys verbaut wird oder ist das ne Sonderanfertigung für die Fanes? Weil dann könnte ich mir morgen eine Tour durch die hiesigen Fahrradläden direkt sparen. Wär aber natürlich super wenn ne Chance besteht das Dingen noch schnell zu bekommen, würde das Wetter morgen eigentlich sehr gerne im Siebengebirge noch nutzen


----------



## lhampe (18. Oktober 2012)

also ich würde Tippen das das ein sonderteil ist. Aber wie macht man die Schraube/kappe fest? Kommt da noch ne Achse durch? Ist das blaue ein O-ring oder Schraubensicherung?
Bei meinem Signature sieht das halt anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Schraube wird in das lange Stück (Lager) eingeschraubt. Das blaue ist wohl Loctite, war aber wohl leider was wenig drin wenn sich das nach so wenigen Kilometern schon losgerappelt hat. Ziemlich ärgerlich, grade jetzt wo das Wetter nochmal richtig schön wird (und dafür hab ich mich Montag/Dienstag beim Sauwetter über die Trails bewegt ^^)


----------



## Nayis (18. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, sorry das ich mich mit meinen Post so dazwichen schiebe aber ich überlege mir grade ernsthaft mir auch ein fanes zuzulegen bräuchte allerdings noch ein wenig Entscheidungshilfe 
Ich fahre seit geraumer Zeit ein trek scratch und bin damit im Grunde auch sehr zufrieden, es wäre einfach nur die Neugier mal etwas neues auszuprobieren. 
Vielleicht findet sich hier ja jemand der vorher das gleiche Rad gefahren ist und mir seinen Eindruck im Vergleich zum Fanes schildern kann.
Zudem finde ich, die durch die verschiedenen Färbungen, individuelle Anpassung auf das Rad super :-D 
Vor allem die lasurfarben haben es mir angetan. Habe schon etliche schöne aufbauten hier im Forum gesehen und der "haben-will" Effekt wird immer größer ;-)

Finde die Farben von frosthelm hammer:
http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/alutech_fanes/testbericht/index_ger.html
Schade das die felgen so nicht zu haben sind  

Mich interessiert in erster Linie wie sich das Rad im Vergleich zum scratch gibt da sich die Geometriedaten doch ein wenig ähneln.

Bin über jede Meinung dankbar, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der mir helfen kann  

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ollo (19. Oktober 2012)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Die Schraube wird in das lange Stück (Lager) eingeschraubt. Das blaue ist wohl Loctite, war aber wohl leider was wenig drin wenn sich das nach so wenigen Kilometern schon losgerappelt hat. Ziemlich ärgerlich, grade jetzt wo das Wetter nochmal richtig schön wird (und dafür hab ich mich Montag/Dienstag beim Sauwetter über die Trails bewegt ^^)




Moin,
der Jü ist in Taiwan und selbst wenn die Damen die Schraube heute raus schicken wird es eng ...... Alternativplan wäre für mich im gut sortierten Schraubenhandel eine Schraube mit identischem Gewinde zu suchen und zwei Unterlegscheiben, eine mit dem Äußeren Durchmesser des Schraubenkopfes und eine mit dem Inneren (um in etwa die Phase am Schraubenkopf hinzu bekommen) wenn es keine passenden Schraube gibt, würde ich zu den Unterlegscheiben eine nehmen die durch das Lager passt und auf der Innenseite der Strebe mit einer Mutter verschraubt wird  ..... das sollte Übergangsweise gehen.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte noch zwei von den kleinen Schrauben liegen. Wenn Du Dich beeilst, kann ich Dir heute noch eine schicken.


----------



## schueffi (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute mal alle Schrauben am Bike nachkontrolliert und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich ein kleines Spiel zwischen Steuersatz und Gabel hab.
Hab dann die Schraube der Ahead Kappe nachgezogen, jedoch hab ich noch immer ein kleines Spiel. Die Schraube bekomm ich auch nicht mehr fester angezogen... Habt ihr bei euch auch ein kleines aber doch beim Fühlen an der Lagerschale spührbares Spiel?


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2012)

Nein, das soll auch nicht sein. Nochmal den Plastik ring checken, ob der auch wirklich eng sitzt und alles noch mal neu.


----------



## Chucknorman (19. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand der einen Shimano SLX-665er 2-fach Umwerfer fährt einen Tipp geben wie man den einstellt, bzw wieviel Unterlegscheiben hinter die Umwerferbefestigung kommen. 

Hab das Problem, dass sofern ich mich hinten auf den größten Ritzeln befinde, Vorne kein Runterschalten möglich ist. 

mfg Heiko


----------



## Ripgid (19. Oktober 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Hab heute mal alle Schrauben am Bike nachkontrolliert und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich ein kleines Spiel zwischen Steuersatz und Gabel hab.
> Hab dann die Schraube der Ahead Kappe nachgezogen, jedoch hab ich noch immer ein kleines Spiel. Die Schraube bekomm ich auch nicht mehr fester angezogen... Habt ihr bei euch auch ein kleines aber doch beim Fühlen an der Lagerschale spührbares Spiel?



nein, sollte kein bzw. kaum spürbares spiel vorhanden sein. Überprüf' mal ob du die Aheadkappe nicht auf den Gabelschaft geschraubt hast, sodass die Spacer sich frei drehen.. Vorbauklemmung hattest du aber gelöst oder?


----------



## schueffi (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja Vorbau war gelöst. Werd mir das morgen nochmal ansehn, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (20. Oktober 2012)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so für Helme im Endurobetrieb? Ich war jetzt ne ganze Weile mit dem Giro Hex unterwegs, aber der ist irgendwie pilzig. In 5h bekomm ich den Giro Feature und will den mal testen. Wenn der wieder so komisch ausschaut, dann fahr ich mal in den Bikestore und probiere den POC Trabec


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre einen Giro Xar, der mir gut passt und der mir auch optisch recht gut gefällt. 
Sicher fühle ich mich auch mit ihm, nichts wackelt oder drückt. 
Den POC Trabec Race würde ich auch gern mal probetragen.


----------



## Banana Joe (20. Oktober 2012)

Meine reverb macht faxen, bei belastung taucht sie so ca. 2-3 cm ein. ein fall für ne entlüftung oder? dabei könnte ich auch gleich mal nen halben meter der leitung abschneiden.


----------



## Michael140 (20. Oktober 2012)

Nein, deine reverb ist hinüber. Hast du noch eine mit silbernem Ring? Schick sie an Sportimport. Dann solltest du innerhalb weniger Tage eine neue erhalten.


----------



## Banana Joe (20. Oktober 2012)

puh echt jetzt ? ne das is schon eine der neuen mit schwarzem ring. ist dafür nicht alutech verantwortlich war ja ein komplettbike.


----------



## schueffi (20. Oktober 2012)

Meine Spinnt auch rum und das schon seitdem ich sie habe.
Der Jü meinte auch ich soll sie mal zu Sportimport schicken. Werd ich auch machen sobald die Saison komplett vorbei ist. (Haben momentan 22°C bei uns  Frag mich hald nur wer dann den Versand von Österreich nach Edewecht übernimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bring mein Zeug mit Rechnungskopie zum örtlichen Bikestore. Versteh mich gut mit denen und kauf auch immer mal wieder was dort, die schicken das dann direkt zu Versender bzw. Importeur und ich bezahle nix


----------



## Chricky86 (20. Oktober 2012)

@hasardeur   danke für das angebot, war gestern noch in nem fahrradladen und die konnten mir übergangsweise was passendes anbieten. bin danach auch direkt weitergefahren und les das daher erst jetzt. originalteile habe ich donnerstag abend auch direkt noch bestellt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Oktober 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> puh echt jetzt ? ne das is schon eine der neuen mit schwarzem ring. ist dafür nicht alutech verantwortlich war ja ein komplettbike.



Haste prinzipiell recht, aber der Muß das dann auch weiterschicken. SI sind dabei aber ganz gut und auch schnell, da würde ich mir den Umweg sparen.


----------



## Banana Joe (20. Oktober 2012)

Für mich wäre es ja im prinzip egal wohin ich die reverb schicken muss. Hab dem jü trotzdem ne mail geschickt wenn er sagt ich soll es direkt nach SI schicken dann mach ich das. Mit den versandtkosten is bestimmt kein thema hat bisher auch alles wie am schnürchen geklappt wie zb. Der lrs tausch.


----------



## Banana Joe (21. Oktober 2012)

hab gerade ne mail vom jü bekommen. die reverb muss wie schon gesagt zum service zu SI. dann werde ich sie wohl morgen auf reisen schicken.

weiß jemand von euch ob da ein service vorgenommen wird oder ob ne neue kommt.

eine neue würde ich evtl. verkaufen und mir die kind shock lev anschauen.

hat die schonmal jemand getestet?


----------



## ollo (21. Oktober 2012)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand der einen Shimano SLX-665er 2-fach Umwerfer fährt einen Tipp geben wie man den einstellt, bzw wieviel Unterlegscheiben hinter die Umwerferbefestigung kommen.
> 
> Hab das Problem, dass sofern ich mich hinten auf den größten Ritzeln befinde, Vorne kein Runterschalten möglich ist.
> 
> mfg Heiko



Moin,

an der vorderen Schraube habe ich drei - vier U Scheiben und an der hinteren die kleine Schwarze. Wenn Du runter schaltest ist der Zug dann entspannt ?? Die erste Fein- Einstellung für das kleine Kettenblatt machst Du über die Schraube L (Low) die Fein Fein Einstellung über die Einstellschraube am Schalthebel. 

Der Zug ist auch korrekt am Umwerfer verlegt ??


----------



## Michael140 (21. Oktober 2012)

Es sollte eine neue ankommen. So war es bei Freunden und mir.


----------



## othu (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die Reverb bei Aufsitzen 3-5mm absinkt, ist Luft in der Ölkammer.
Kann man auch selbst machen, das Thema wird gerade im Reverb-Thread behandelt:

Ab Beitrag  #393 :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494272&highlight=reverb&page=16


----------



## Hibbo (22. Oktober 2012)

Hat einer von euch schonmal die Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo TI aus dem V2 Bike zu nem anständigen Preis verkaufen können?

Wollte wenn ich mir die V2 Variante kaufe mal die MZ testen und falls ich nicht glücklich mit Ihr werde für 600 wieder verkaufen. Da es ja keinen Sinn macht 229 Aufpreis für die Lyrik zu bezahlen welche ich für ca. 579 bekomme im Gegensatz zur MZ die für 850 über die Theke geht.

Welches sind denn die richtigen Aufkleber?
Hätte gerne einen schwarzen Rahmen mit schwarzen Aufklebern.

_Alutech Dekorset Rahmen Weiß 
Alutech Dekorset Rahmen Schwarz _


Thanks for your Support!!


----------



## Banana Joe (22. Oktober 2012)

@othu : vielen dank, da ich ja noch garantie habe lass ich mir ne neue schicken. Aber gut zu wissen das man nach der garantie selbst hand anlegen kann. 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mal die kindshock lev testen soll. In der neun bike haben ja alle stützen misserabel abgeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (22. Oktober 2012)

Auf Bikebravos würde ich mich nie verlassen. Meine KS i900r soll angeblich auch soooo schlecht sein und die ist Super! Zur Not hat man Garantie und fertig


----------



## Banana Joe (22. Oktober 2012)

Das lustige ist ja das alle stützen durchgefallen sind auch die reverb. 

Als empfehlung wird aber trotzdem die reverb und kindshock lev genannt.


----------



## JpunktF (22. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Auf Bikebravos würde ich mich nie verlassen. Meine KS i900r soll angeblich auch soooo schlecht sein und die ist Super! Zur Not hat man Garantie und fertig




Die Heftchen warten nur bis ein revolutionäres Produkt die Weltraumforschungshallen von Syntace verlässt, dann gibt`s ein hochempfehlenswert ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Hab heute mal alle Schrauben am Bike nachkontrolliert und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich ein kleines Spiel zwischen Steuersatz und Gabel hab.
> Hab dann die Schraube der Ahead Kappe nachgezogen, jedoch hab ich noch immer ein kleines Spiel. Die Schraube bekomm ich auch nicht mehr fester angezogen... Habt ihr bei euch auch ein kleines aber doch beim Fühlen an der Lagerschale spührbares Spiel?



Hast Du mal geguckt, ob der untere Konus auf den Gabelschaft geschlagen ist? Nicht dass der vergessen wurde....Nur so eine Idee....


----------



## schueffi (22. Oktober 2012)

Hmm nein hab ich nicht da ich leider  nicht weiß wies aussehen soll. Wie kontrollier ich das? Vielleicht kannst du ja wenn du mal Zeit hast ein Foto machen damit ich seh wie es aussehen soll.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Oktober 2012)

Laß dich mal nicht Bange machen, ohne Konus hättest richtige Probleme. Das Lager hätte keinen Kontakt und die Gabelkrone schleift, sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario..


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich will niemandem Bange machen. Man kann eine Gabel aber auch ohne Konus montieren. Das Schleifen merkt man bei der 780er Segelstange doch gar nicht.
 @schueffi: der Gabelkonus ist ein silberner Ring, der bis zum Anschlag auf den Gabelschaft aufgeschlagen wird und eine Fase nach oben hat, mit der der passende Sitz in der unteren Lagerschale gewährleistet wird. Vielleicht ist er auch schräg aufgeschlagen oder auch alles so, wie es sein soll. Es geht bei Ferndiagnosen ja schließlich immer um den Ausschluß von Möglichkeiten.


----------



## slash-sash (23. Oktober 2012)

@schueffi
Mach DU doch einfach mal ein oder mehrere Fotos von deinem Steuerrohr, bzw. von unten auf das Steuerrohr. Ist doch schnell geklärt, ob da ein Ring drauf ist.


----------



## Banana Joe (24. Oktober 2012)

Die reverb ist schon wieder auf dem rückweg, das nenn ich mal fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hibbo (24. Oktober 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Die reverb ist schon wieder auf dem rückweg, das nenn ich mal fix.



Wow, das ist echt Mega fix


----------



## schueffi (24. Oktober 2012)

Sooo...
Hab mal Fotos vom Steuersatz bzw. Konus gemacht (Hab ein kleines fühlbahres Spiel wenn ich die Bremse zieh und hin und her wackle. Bekomme es aber durch die Ahead-Schraube nicht weg)










Was meint ihr als Experten sieht das normal aus?


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Oktober 2012)

So, Geisterschiff ist Geschichte!!!!

Bestell jetzt mal ein kleines Rähmchen beim JÜ


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. Oktober 2012)

> Hab mal Fotos vom Steuersatz bzw. Konus gemacht (Hab ein kleines fühlbahres Spiel wenn ich die Bremse zieh und hin und her wackle. Bekomme es aber durch die Ahead-Schraube nicht weg)




Nu, wasn das fürn Steuersatz? Kenn ich nicht, aber an der Abschlagrille auf Bild 2 sieht man den Rand dessen was der Konus sein könnte. 


Aber: Das Spiel bei gezogener Bremse ist normal, die Bremsbeläge müssen Spiel haben, sonst würden sie sich auch nicht zur Scheibe hin bewegen können.


----------



## schueffi (24. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das Spiel bei gezogener Bremse ist normal, die Bremsbeläge müssen Spiel haben, sonst würden sie sich auch nicht zur Scheibe hin bewegen können.



Naja das Spiel spühre ich aber oben bei dieser Gummiabdeckung auf der die Spacer aufliegen.


----------



## imun (24. Oktober 2012)

Hast du keinen kompetenten Bikeshop bei dir? Die helfen oft mal so und ohne Kosten wenn nett fragt, weil das Problem hier zu lösen ist knifflig. Und denk an deren Kaffeekasse wenn es nix kosten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (25. Oktober 2012)

Was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde: du schraubst mal die A-Headset Kappe ab und machst davon noch mal ein Bild. Vielleicht liegt dein Steuerrohr schon an der Kappe an.
Sollte das keine Entscheidung geben, würde ich dir auch raten mal kurz um die Ecke zu fahren.
Jedenfalls hast du einen Konus auf der Gabel. Da ist also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Oktober 2012)

herje,fahr doch erstmal 500km,evtl schleift sich da was ein oder  weiß der Geier was,evtl hast du aber auch weite Buchsen in der Gabel.

Das sieht alles normal bei dir aus, wenn ich will kann ich auch ein Spiel bei mir finden, obs die Beläge,Buchsen oder keine Ahnung was sind, ein bissl Spiel ist tolerierbar und gewollt und die Ahead Schraube gehört maximal handfest.

Mach das Fanes endlich dreckig.
 @Rest
Meine Dämpfungselemente kommen Freitag vom Lord  
Bin schon ganz freudig wie die Lyrik und der Vivid nun tun und sich die Track Mach Evo`s mit TL machen.
Kämpfe noch etwas mit dem Mk2 2,4 Prot der ist nicht so TL willig wie die RQ 2,4, evtl tausch ich ihn noch auf einen Ardent 2,4 Exo.


----------



## KungFuChicken (25. Oktober 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> herje,fahr doch erstmal 500km,evtl schleift sich da was ein oder  weiß der Geier was,evtl hast du aber auch weite Buchsen in der Gabel.
> 
> Das sieht alles normal bei dir aus, wenn ich will kann ich auch ein Spiel bei mir finden, obs die Beläge,Buchsen oder keine Ahnung was sind, ein bissl Spiel ist tolerierbar und gewollt und die Ahead Schraube gehört maximal handfest.



Wenn er wirklich spiel direkt am Steuersatz hat, dann wird das der Lebensdauer der Lager sicher nicht zuträglich sein und in diesem Fall ist ist ein "bissl Spiel" eben nicht tolerierbar.


----------



## gotboost (25. Oktober 2012)

Steuersatz muss bombenfest sein!


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde: du schraubst mal die A-Headset Kappe ab und machst davon noch mal ein Bild. Vielleicht liegt dein Steuerrohr schon an der Kappe an.
> Sollte das keine Entscheidung geben, würde ich dir auch raten mal kurz um die Ecke zu fahren.
> Jedenfalls hast du einen Konus auf der Gabel. Da ist also alles in Ordnung.




wenn es der Acros Steuersatz ist wundert das Spiel bzw. die Labrigkeit nicht, ich finde ihn überhaupt nicht Prickelnd 


  @slah-sash

Du meintest sicherlich den Gabelschaft und der sollte bei aufgesetztem Vorbau inkl. aller Spacer ca. 3-4 mm unter der oberen kante des Vorbaus aufhören, damit die Schraube der A Headkappe genug Zug auf den Schaft und damit auch das verspannen des unteren Gabelkonuses im unteren Lager bewirkt........ außerdem sollte von dem Acros Steuersatz der obere Plastikklemmring richtig sitzen bzw. klemmen ...... windiges Teil by the way.

Mal sehen ob sich demnächst der Christel King Steuersatz besser schlägt als der Acros 

.


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja, der Acros tuts bei mir eigentlich ohne Probleme mußte noch nicht mal nachgezogen werden. Der Plastikring soll nur kurz zentralisieren, da muß nichts aus Metall hin.


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde den Acros super.


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2012)

Sieht mir aber irgendwie nicht nach acros aus.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Oktober 2012)

Zuviel Konjunktiv...geh fahren.


----------



## mex racer (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir greade beim thema Acros sind. Bei mir sind die Lager total verrostet. Ok ist mein Schuld ich fahr mein Bike zuviel und Schraub nicht so viel, nur was noetig ist. Ich denke werde mal Cane Creek ausprobieren.

Hatte ich auch das Problem

saludos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2012)

R E S E T

und vergessen.


----------



## Banana Joe (25. Oktober 2012)

FYI 

Die Reverb wurde von Sport Import repariert.


----------



## Ganiscol (25. Oktober 2012)

mex racer schrieb:


> Wenn wir greade beim thema Acros sind. Bei mir sind die Lager total verrostet. Ok ist mein Schuld ich fahr mein Bike zuviel und Schraub nicht so viel, nur was noetig ist. Ich denke werde mal Cane Creek ausprobieren.
> 
> Hatte ich auch das Problem
> 
> saludos



Habe den cane creek 110 verbaut. Lager machen einen gut gedichteten Eindruck. Trotzdem noch ordentlich Fett drauf geschmiert - sicher ist sicher.

Was mir nicht gefällt:

Farbton der oberen und unteren Lagerschale ist nicht derselbe. Gut, die untere sieht man eh kaum. Aber die Ahead Kappe kam nochmal in einem dunkleren Blau... 

Das Einpressen. Die untere Lagerschale ging sauber rein. Die obere hat ca 0,07mm Übermaß. Am Steuerrohr liegts nicht, das ist oben wie unten 0,2mm Untermaß. Aber wenn die eine Lagerschale nicht komma-null ist dann wirds hakelig. Zumal man für diesen Steuersatz eigentlich auch noch spezielle Einpressadapter von CC verwenden sollte...

Jetzt ist er drin und alles ist gut, aber der nächste wird nicht mehr von CC sein. Reset Racing war die Alternative, die ich leider nicht genommen habe.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Oktober 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Du meintest sicherlich den Gabelschaft



Jo, war halt heute morgen noch zu früh, um Korrektur zu lesen


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, war halt heute morgen noch zu früh, um Korrektur zu lesen


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich finde den Acros super.



Ok 1:1      ....... bin wohl zu Syntace verwöhnt, da ist das Lager nach 20000km nicht so rauh gelaufen wie nach einem 10tel was der Acros auf dem Buckel hat, Acros finde ich Mittlerweile solange gut wie er in seiner Verpackung in irgendeinem Schrauberladen liegt und gut aussieht


----------



## schueffi (26. Oktober 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde: du schraubst mal die A-Headset Kappe ab und machst davon noch mal ein Bild. Vielleicht liegt dein Steuerrohr schon an der Kappe an.
> Sollte das keine Entscheidung geben, würde ich dir auch raten mal kurz um die Ecke zu fahren.
> Jedenfalls hast du einen Konus auf der Gabel. Da ist also alles in Ordnung.



So hier sind nun die Bilder:




Genug Abstand zwischen Gabelschaft und Vorbau ist da ja eigentlich oder?




Werde mal in den Wintermonaten bei nem Bikeshop nachfargen was die dazu meinen.


----------



## ollo (27. Oktober 2012)

hm.... soweit passt das alles 

(vielleicht noch mal ein wenig Fett in das Gewinde der A Headkralle... nicht wegen dem Spiel) 

Wenn alles sauber zusammengebaut ist, ist unten am Steuerrohr auch kein größerer Spalt bzw. sitzt der Konus sauber in der unteren Lagerschale !? Ich finde bei dem Acros die Phase auf dem unteren Konus etwas zu Flach so das diese eher mäßig in das Lager Greift und da kann es beim Zusammenbau schon mal etwas verrutschen.

.


----------



## Banana Joe (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch eine Antwort zum thema versandtkosten bei reparaturen.

Zitat:
"Hi,
sorry du musst diese tragen. Einsendungen von defekten teilen geht leider immer zu lasten des kunden. Die teile werden dann aber frachtfrie zurück gesendet."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (27. Oktober 2012)

mex racer schrieb:


> Wenn wir greade beim thema Acros sind. Bei mir sind die Lager total verrostet. Ok ist mein Schuld ich fahr mein Bike zuviel und Schraub nicht so viel, nur was noetig ist. Ich denke werde mal Cane Creek ausprobieren.
> 
> Hatte ich auch das Problem
> 
> saludos



verrostete Lager bei Acros scheinen nicht unüblich zu sein. Du bist bei weitem nicht der einzige. Acros ist zwar kulant bei der Reklamation, aber sie sollen doch bitte auch in den OEM Versionen der Steuersätze die rostfreien Lager der Aftermarket Version einbauen. Bei meiner Reklamation haben Sie geschrieben das sie die höherwertigen rostfreien Lager eingebaut haben. Ich habe allerdings die Vermutung das Acros gar keine wirklich rostfreien Lager verwendet, sondern eine dieser Mogelpackungen (Nur ein Teil ist Rostfrei, meistens die Kugeln). So hat man dann auch alle Nachteile beider Lagertypen vereint, geringe Härte und Rostanfälligkeit.

Wie schon gescchrieben hilft nur großzügiger Einsatz von Fett.


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest das Oberteil gibt es bei Acros auch in einer Ceramic-Version, leider aber nicht als ZS56 Unterteil. Das sollte dann nicht mehr rosten, oder?


----------



## lhampe (27. Oktober 2012)

Oh, gerade bei den sogenannten Keramic Lagern sind oft nur die Kugeln aus Keramik. Ein Vollkeramik Lager der Größe dürfte unbezahlbar sein und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es für den Betrieb im Fahrrad geeignet ist. Die Vollkeramiklager sind wieder zu hart und haben ein größeres Risiko zu brechen bei Verformung oder Stößen. Die Lager sind eigentlich für höchstdrehzahlen gedacht oder Lebensmittelindustrie wo kein Fett oder Öl verwendet werden darf.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Antwort zum thema versandtkosten bei reparaturen.
> 
> Zitat:
> "Hi,
> sorry du musst diese tragen. Einsendungen von defekten teilen geht leider immer zu lasten des kunden. Die teile werden dann aber frachtfrie zurück gesendet."



Ist doch verständlich oder erwartest Du vom örtlichen Händler auch kostenlose Abholung und Lieferung? Wenn Du mit Jü redest, lässt er bei großen Teilen vielleicht das Paket abholen und Du zahlst das dann an ihn. So könntest Du von seinen günstigen Portokosten profitieren. Ich würde ihn fragen...


----------



## Banana Joe (27. Oktober 2012)

ich mach da ja jetzt kein fass auf die reverb läuft ja auch wieder, habe ihn angeschrieben und gefragt und eben diese antwort bekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist doch verständlich oder erwartest Du vom örtlichen Händler auch kostenlose Abholung und Lieferung? Wenn Du mit Jü redest, lässt er bei großen Teilen vielleicht das Paket abholen und Du zahlst das dann an ihn. So könntest Du von seinen günstigen Portokosten profitieren. Ich würde ihn fragen...



Einfach mal mit den Bestimmungen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung auseinandersetzen, bevor man so ein Mist schreibt... zumal noch nicht einmal 6 Monate seit Lieferung rum sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Oktober 2012)

Und wo ist geregelt, dass mangelhafte Waren zu Lasten des Verkäufers abgeholt/versendet werden müssen? Ich lerne sehr gerne dazu.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2012)

Retouren Ã¼ber 40â¬ mÃ¼ssen vom VerkÃ¤ufer Ã¼bernommen werden.


----------



## Bonvivant (28. Oktober 2012)

439 II bgb i.V.m. 476 bgb.
ob agb übrigens da was anderes sagen, ist egal.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Oktober 2012)

Es ging aber doch um *Reparaturen*!?!




> Hier noch eine Antwort zum thema versandtkosten bei reparaturen.
> 
> Zitat:
> "Hi,
> sorry du musst diese tragen. Einsendungen von defekten teilen geht leider immer zu lasten des kunden. Die teile werden dann aber frachtfrie zurück gesendet."



Und die fallen nun mal großteils nicht unters Widerrufsrecht.
Ausser sie sind auf einen Fertigungsfehler zurückzuführen.


Kommt jetzt natürlich auf den expliziten Fall an.

Ich denke nicht dass der Jü sich da lumpen lassen würde und bei Garantie/Gewährleistungssachen den Versand berechnen würde.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Bike als Komplettbike verkauft wurde und nur Teile wegen Reparatur eingeschickt werden gilt das auch.
Respektive wenn Teile mit Wert >40â¬ zusÃ¤tzlich gekauft wurden auch.

Ob man dem JÃ¼ deswegen mit aller Gewalt auf die FÃ¼Ãe latschen muss ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Banana Joe (28. Oktober 2012)

hab ich nicht vor, ich kann mich im prinzip nicht beschweren. auf fragen wird auch immer prommt geantwortet, und man kann mit dem jü auch über alles reden.

Mal was anderes zum thema knacken,

ich hatte auch beim treten ein knacken. jetzt wo ich die reverb draußen hatte, hab ich das sitzrohr innen mit nem lappen gereinigt und die reverb mit neuer montagepaste eingesetzt. seither ist ruhe, werds weiter beobachten ...


----------



## Banana Joe (4. November 2012)

ich muss mich mal über die avid x0 ausheulen.

wollte sie ja von anfang an nicht haben. mMn hab ich sie ordentlich eingebremst aber ich hab jetzt ne digitalbremse mit fürchterlichen bremsrubbeln.

eigentlich hab ich gar keine lust mich mit der bremse weiter herumzuschlagen.


----------



## imun (4. November 2012)

Dann verkauf sie und hol dir ne andere


----------



## Banana Joe (4. November 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Dann verkauf sie und hol dir ne andere



danke für den beistand


----------



## Kharne (4. November 2012)

Verkloppen, Shimano XT kaufen, glücklich sein 

Super dosierbar, Kraft ohne Ende, mit RT 86 Scheiben extrem standfest uuuuund kostet weniger 
als der Avidmist (Zumindest aufm freien Markt ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (4. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> ich muss mich mal über die avid x0 ausheulen.
> 
> wollte sie ja von anfang an nicht haben. mMn hab ich sie ordentlich eingebremst aber ich hab jetzt ne digitalbremse mit fürchterlichen bremsrubbeln.
> 
> eigentlich hab ich gar keine lust mich mit der bremse weiter herumzuschlagen.



Ich ärgere mich auch schon seit Anfang damit rum. Das "Einbremsen" habe ich noch nicht einmal zur Kenntnis genommen, eher eine Art Anpassung meinerseits, sodass ich mir immer ins Gedächtnis rufen musste doch bitte doller mit den Fingern zu ziehen :-\

Es wurde jetzt schon die XT zur Ansprache gebracht. Die ist bei mir auch schon in die nähere Auswahl gefallen, konnte aber bisher leider noch keine selber testen. Wie bissig ist die XT denn im Vergleich zu der SLX? Die klebt ja förmlich an der Scheibe, was ich bisher testen durfte. Evtl. ein wenig zu stark für meinen Geschmack.
Die Avid Code R hatte ich auch schon in der Hand und gefiel mir auf Anhieb gut...halt im Vergleich zur X0.


----------



## Banana Joe (4. November 2012)

ich schwanke zwischen der 2013er t1 und der xt. die 2012 theone bin ich schonmal gefahren die fand ich bisher klasse. die xt oder slx bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber hört man ja überwiegend nur gutes von.


----------



## Kharne (4. November 2012)

Die SLX die ich gefahren bin war deutlich schwächer als die XT, lag aber daran, dass die an 
ner Leihschlampe dran war und dementsprechend mies gewartet war, ausserdem waren nur 
180/160er Stahlscheiben drauf.

Die XT hatte genug Kraft um mich mehrfach abzuschmeissen, weil ich zu hart reingelangt 
hab, bei 115 Kilo ohne Bike und einem Finger. 
Fading = 0 nach 1 Mal Hangman I + II in Leogang, fast 1000 hm am Stück  die ich fast 
komplett auf der Bremse stand weil meine Schulter kein Tempo vertragen hat und ich die 
Trails noch net kannte 
Hier mit 200/180er RT86 Scheiben.


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2012)

SLX reicht völlig. Habe selbst die XT und würde bei erneutem Kauf die SLX nehmen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. November 2012)

Die SLX ist doch baugleich, bis auf die Beläge/Scheibe und die sowieso wirkungslose Drukckpunktverstellung.


----------



## gotboost (4. November 2012)

Glaube mich zu erinnern das die SLX keine Kermikkolben hat, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2012)

Doch, hat die 675 auch. Der Vorgänger nur nicht. Guckst Du hier


----------



## gotboost (4. November 2012)

Ja dann entscheidet nur noch die Optik, ein bisschen die Haptik und sonst der Geldbeutel.


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2012)

Optisch steht die 675 der 785 doch nicht mehr nach. Ich finde den matten Ausgleichbehälter sogar schicker, als den glänzenden der 785. Die Bremszangen sehen identisch aus. Also entscheidet nur noch der Eisdielenfaktor pro 785 und der Vernunftsfaktor pro 675.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (4. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> ich muss mich mal über die avid x0 ausheulen.
> 
> wollte sie ja von anfang an nicht haben. mMn hab ich sie ordentlich eingebremst aber ich hab jetzt ne digitalbremse mit fürchterlichen bremsrubbeln.
> 
> eigentlich hab ich gar keine lust mich mit der bremse weiter herumzuschlagen.



Kann ich bis jetzt nicht bestätigen das die Avid bei mir rubbelt. Hatte das rubbeln mal bei einer Juicy7 aber das ging dann wieder und kam auch wieder. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der X0


----------



## KungFuChicken (4. November 2012)

Meine XO war bei Auslieferung eher mangelhaft entlüftet. Nach dem Entlüften hat sich das Verhalten der Bremse wieder stark gebessert, jedoch nicht für sehr lange. Als ich schon kurz davor war die Bremse vom Rad zu verbannen, musste ich beide Beläge wechseln. 

Siehe da: Nach ein paar mal pumpen am Hebel war auf einmal wieder ein definierter Druckpunkt da und ist bis jetzt auch noch vorhanden. Anscheinend reicht die Füllmenge beim kompletten Abfahren der Beläge nicht aus oder ich bin zu dämlich die XO zu entlüften.

Das Rubbeln habe ich mit den organischen Belägen auch gehabt, jetzt mit gesinterten allerdings nicht mehr. Nachdem die Bremse bei den Organischen ein irren Verschleiß hat, würde ich diesen Wechsel sowieso empfehlen.

Was mir auch erst beim Belagswechsel aufgefallen ist: Es ist vorne ein 203mm Formula PM Adapter verbaut. Das führt dazu, dass die Beläge bei der 200mm Avid-Scheibe nicht komplett auf dem Reibring aufliegen - auch nicht ideal.

Montiert war das Rad meiner Meinung sowieso eher bescheiden...


----------



## Nidhoeggr (5. November 2012)

Kann man die SLX (oder halt XT) eigentlich auch an den Avid-Scheiben betreiben, oder müsste mal sich das komplette Shimanoset zulegen?


----------



## gotboost (6. November 2012)

Geht alles..


----------



## imun (6. November 2012)

Hab Saint mit Avid Scheiben


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2012)

Dann aber wohl mit anderen Adaptern, da Avid "nur" noch 200er Scheiben baut, der Shimano-Adapter aber auf 203 mm bemessen ist.

Avid-Scheiben sind aber auch deutlich teurer, als Shimano-Scheiben. Wenn man sich das also eh zulegen muss, dann als Billig-Variante die SM-RT66 nehmen. Kosten als 180/203-Kombi etwa 35â¬. Das IceTech-VergnÃ¼gen beginnt dann bei ca. 70â¬ fÃ¼r die SM-RT76 in 180/203...beides die IS-Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (6. November 2012)

An der Totem brauch ich keinen Adapter für die 203'er Scheibe und hinten war die Shimano zu groß mit 185. Deshalb auch hinten Avid. Aber das Thema wurde vor ein paar Monaten mal diskutiert hier und das Problem hatten manche auch und hatten das mit Uscheiben gelöst.


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2012)

Shimano-Scheiben gibt es in 185 gar nicht, nur in 180 

Ich fahre hinten 180er SM-RT76 und vorn 203er. Bei anderen Gabeln (Lyrik, Fox, Zocchi) braucht man einen Adapter von 180 mm auf 203 mm.


----------



## imun (6. November 2012)

Du alter Klug*******r 
Aber du weißt was ich meine


----------



## imun (6. November 2012)

Dann hab ich jetzt 185 Avid hinten


----------



## Dschiehses (7. November 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/nachb...fanes-enduro-3-0-und-fanes-enduro-3-0-pinion/

Man soll in dem Fall echt das komplette Bike einschicken!? Reicht es nicht, wenn man einfach nur die Sitzstreben ausbaut und die hinschickt?


----------



## othu (7. November 2012)

Also genau die gleiche Stelle wie bei den ersten Streben oder wie?
Ich dachte die V3 Streben wäre da so hydroformt verdickt!?


----------



## Spacetime (7. November 2012)

Und schwups ist das beschauliche Weihnachtsfest 2012 für den Jürgen Geschichte


----------



## Banana Joe (7. November 2012)

Auf dem bild auf der homepage ist aber die druckstrebe abgebildet oder irre ich mich? der bruch von wildsau.com war doch an der unteren strebe oder gibts hier keinen zusammenhang?

find ich auch doof das man das ganze rad schicken soll, das teil selbst auszubauen ist bestimmt weniger arbeit als das bike zu verschicken.


----------



## Piefke (7. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Auf dem bild auf der homepage ist aber die druckstrebe abgebildet oder irre ich mich? der bruch von wildsau.com war doch an der unteren strebe oder gibts hier keinen zusammenhang?



Richtig, da gibt es keinen Zusammenhang. Die jetzige Aktion betrifft die Sitzstrebe, also die obere vom Hinterbau.


----------



## Banana Joe (7. November 2012)

ok thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (7. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> find ich auch doof das man das ganze rad schicken soll, das teil selbst auszubauen ist bestimmt weniger arbeit als das bike zu verschicken.



Das kann man besser lösen. Bei mir wurde damals nur die Strebe hin und her geschickt. Ich hab sogar die neue erst bekommen und dann erst die alte Strebe weggeschickt.


----------



## Ganiscol (7. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> find ich auch doof das man das ganze rad schicken soll, das teil selbst auszubauen ist bestimmt weniger arbeit als das bike zu verschicken.



_*Sie erhalten von uns ein Rücksendelabel, mit dem Sie den Rahmen bzw. das Komplettbike bei der Post abgeben können. *_

Kannst auch nur den Rahmen schicken. Und wenn das geht, dann schätze, ich wird der Jü nichts dagegen haben wenn man die Sitzstrebe ausbaut, wenn man sich dazu befähigt fühlt. Schon alleine weils ihn weniger Porto kosten wird. Kann man ja nachfragen.


----------



## rigger (7. November 2012)

Rahmen oder,strebe verschicken kostet bei der post 6,90. Paket geht bis 1,2m laenge.


----------



## ollo (7. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Rahmen oder,strebe verschicken kostet bei der post 6,90. Paket geht bis 1,2m laenge.



der war schon mal gut  , ich würde beim Rahmenversand noch 3,50 drauflegen für versicherten Versand bis 2500 .... für 6,90 sind es nur 500,-


----------



## rigger (7. November 2012)

Ach ja stimmt, da war ja was mit der versicherungssumme...


----------



## M8184 (7. November 2012)

Spielt ja eh keine Rolle da AT den Versand zahlt


----------



## Ganiscol (7. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Rahmen oder,strebe verschicken kostet bei der post 6,90. Paket geht bis 1,2m laenge.



Nicht ausm Ausland. Glaub es oder nicht, da gibts auch Fanes Fahrer. 

Ich habe nur für den Rahmen 75 Versand gelöhnt. Und dabei gings nur ein paar Kilometer über die Grenze...


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

Na dann fährst Du die paar Kilometer und gibst das Paket in DE auf. 

Die Strebe kann man selbstverständlich einzeln einschicken, habe mit Jü gerade gemailt. Das zusätzliche Gusset soll übrigens nur 20 g ausmachen.....das spare ich dann wieder durch weniger Kettenfett ein


----------



## Banana Joe (7. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das zusätzliche Gusset soll übrigens nur 20 g ausmachen.....das spare ich dann wieder durch weniger Kettenfett ein



hab mir schon sorgen gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> ich muss mich mal über die avid x0 ausheulen.
> 
> wollte sie ja von anfang an nicht haben. mMn hab ich sie ordentlich eingebremst aber ich hab jetzt ne digitalbremse mit fürchterlichen bremsrubbeln.
> 
> eigentlich hab ich gar keine lust mich mit der bremse weiter herumzuschlagen.


Willkommen im Club!
Habe die gleiche Schei.....ße!
Habe schon Scheiben und Beläge gewechselt. Irgendwann gings dann wieder los. Extrem ist es bei niederiger Geschwindigkeit.
Schicke die Dinger jetzt zu Sportimport. Versuche dort ein Upgrade auf die X0-Trail . Ansonsten wird der Mist in der Bucht vertickt.

Bin gerade echt angefressen. Die XO war ja "plötzlich" montiert.
Und jetzt auch noch der Mist mit der Sitzstrebe!!!
Kontakt mit Alutech und Jürgen ist ja echt OK aber Fakt ist, das ich eine schöne Summe für eine neues Bike bezahlt habe und im Augenblick nur Ärger mit der Kiste habe. 
Da nützt es mir gerade auch nichts wenn die Kiste vom Fahrverhalten ja echt  super ist. Naja aber wie heist es doch: " Alles wird gut!!!"


----------



## Ganiscol (8. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Na dann fährst Du die paar Kilometer und gibst das Paket in DE auf.



Wer zahlt das Porto noch gleich? Ah ja, nicht ich. Und damits für den Jü trotzdem billiger wird, kriegt er eben nur die Strebe geschickt.


----------



## Banana Joe (8. November 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!
> Habe die gleiche Schei.....ße!
> Habe schon Scheiben und Beläge gewechselt. Irgendwann gings dann wieder los. Extrem ist es bei niederiger Geschwindigkeit.
> Schicke die Dinger jetzt zu Sportimport. Versuche dort ein Upgrade auf die X0-Trail . Ansonsten wird der Mist in der Bucht vertickt.
> ...



hut ab das du noch versuchst oder versucht hast mit den x0 klar zu kommen. leider fehlt mir gerade die kohle für neue bremsen, so das mir nix anderes übrig bleibt noch ein paar kilometer mit den mistdingern zu fahren . zum start der neuen saison kommen sie aber definitiv runter. hab keine lust da noch geld in die x0 zu investieren.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> hut ab das du noch versuchst oder versucht hast mit den x0 klar zu kommen. leider fehlt mir gerade die kohle für neue bremsen, so das mir nix anderes übrig bleibt noch ein paar kilometer mit den mistdingern zu fahren . zum start der neuen saison kommen sie aber definitiv runter. hab keine lust da noch geld in die x0 zu investieren.


Schick doch deine auch ein. Dieses Rubbeln ist für mich ganz klar ein Produktfehler und somit ein Garantiefall. Oder hat das Mistding eine ABS-Funktion welche ich überlesen habe.
Werde also ein Upgrade auf die Trail anstreben (Aufpreis zahle ich natürlich) oder die reparierte/ersetzte XO verkaufen und auf Shimano XT umsteigen. 
Zeit habe ich ja dann, wenn auch meine Sitzstreben weg sind.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Banana Joe (8. November 2012)

ich warte mal ab was bei dir passiert, nen aufpreis zu anderen bremsen würde ich auch zahlen.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2012)

Die X0 ist ja anscheinend n ganzschöner Schrott...

Bin an meinem letzten Bike die ganze Saison mit ner Elixir 7 unterwegs gewesen, absolut problemfrei...
Nie Luft drin, Dicht geblieben, einzig die Originalbeläge neigten etwas dazu nach ner längeren Abfahrt leichtes Fading zu zeigen...

Nach der Abfahrt schnell am Bikewash oder an nem Bach angehalten, Wasser drauf und schon hatte sie wieder biss 

Mit den Sinterbelägen war das dann aber größtenteils passé.


Nichtsdestotrotz kommt an meine Fanes auf jeden Fall ne ZEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (8. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ZEE



Liebäugle ich auch mit 

Meine Formula RX verhält sich genauso wie man es mir prophezeit hat und ich es nicht wahr haben wollte. Ständiges Einstellen, quasi nach jeder Abfahrt, bei Nässe extrem laut und enormer Bremskraft-Verlust, außerdem schwankender Druckpunkt.

Ich überlege ob ich der Bremse noch ne Chance gebe und für die nächste Saison neu befülle und Sinter-Beläge von KoolStop verwende.

...oder ob es sinniger ist eine Shimano ans Bike zu holen.

Schwanke zwischen SLX und Zee.


----------



## Kharne (8. November 2012)

Zee dran und Freude haben.


----------



## imun (8. November 2012)

Saint 
Nie Probleme, aber im März gab es noch keine Zee, deshalb damals Saint


----------



## Atti86 (8. November 2012)

Worin unterscheiden sich die beiden wirklich?


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Zee, Saint. SLX alles sicher gute Bremsen.
Aber an die Fanes gehört was Hübscheres


----------



## Kharne (8. November 2012)

Auf der Zee steht Zee statt Saint und die Druckpunktverstellschraube ist son komischer 2 Punkt 
Schlüssel, austauschen gegen Inbusschraube, Ice Tec Scheiben und Beläge und du hast ne Saint.

PS: Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach hübscher? Und vor allem zum ähnlichen Preis ähnlich gut?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Zee, Saint. SLX alles sicher gute Bremsen.
> Aber an die Fanes gehört was Hübscheres



Die Schönheit liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters 

Mir gefällt die schlichte ZEE...
Eben weil sie nicht so aufgemotzt ist vom Design her.

Soll ja in erster Linie gut funktionieren 

Was wirklich schönes will ich mir zu dem nicht leisten.
Kratzt doch die Fanes in meiner "Vernunft- Wunschausstattung" schon massiv an den 4k Scheinchen


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Es geht ja bei ner Bremse nicht nur um Schönheit und Preis, ich hab letztens in Liberec ne zerstörte Saint gesehen, da nützt der günstige Anschaffungspreis auch nichts, wenn der Bremsshebel beim Umfallen abbricht. Meine Fanes ist nach nem Überschlag auf dem Lenker gelandet, aber der Bremshebel ist noch OK.


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2012)

Deshalb soll man die Bremsen und Trigger auch nur so fest montieren, dass sie bei Schlageinwirkung auf dem Lenker drehen können. Liegt also vielleicht nicht immer am Produkt 

BTW: Ich habe gerade von den originalen Resin-Belägen auf die Sinter-Beläge (original Shimano) gewechselt und bereits nach den ersten paar Bremsungen war die Bremsleistung um Welten besser als mit komplett eingefahrenen Resin-Belägen. Tip daher: SLX mit F03C  Wer unbedingt die Zee möchte, sollte auch auf Sinter-Beläge gehen. Der Resin-Mist ist höchstens als Ersatzteil für unterwegs zu gebrauchen.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (9. November 2012)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Antwort zum thema versandtkosten bei reparaturen.
> 
> Zitat:
> "Hi,
> sorry du musst diese tragen. Einsendungen von defekten teilen geht leider immer zu lasten des kunden. Die teile werden dann aber frachtfrie zurück gesendet."


 
wir übernehmen diese kosten! und wir würden gerne kettenstrebe und sitzstrebe eingesendet haben wollen, wir machen gerade eine anleitung fertig zum ausbau dieser streben, halt für die unter euch die nicht den ganzen rahmen oder das komplette bike einsende wollen.
derJÜ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (9. November 2012)

klasse, is mir auch irgendwie lieber als das ganze bike! dann mal mann tau das alles gut wird. ist schon doof für alle aber sowas kann passieren steckt keiner drinne. man muss ja auch sagen das man sich bei euch da keine gedanken um die abwicklung machen muss im gegensatz zu anderen großen schmieden.


----------



## Astaroth (9. November 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> wir übernehmen diese kosten! und wir würden gerne kettenstrebe und sitzstrebe eingesendet haben wollen, wir machen gerade eine anleitung fertig zum ausbau dieser streben, halt für die unter euch die nicht den ganzen rahmen oder das komplette bike einsende wollen.
> derJÜ



Finde ich Super das Ihr damit so offen umgeht


----------



## schueffi (10. November 2012)

Brauche kurz mal Hilfe von euch beim Ausbau des Hinterbaus.
Weis nicht so recht wie ich diese Schraube aufbekomme. Links ist ja ein Torx und rechts so ein Kunstoffring (der schon ein bissl mitgenommen aussieht) mit Innensechskant. Erst links aufschrauben dann rechts? Will da nix kaputt machen.






Weiters ist mir aufgefallen das die oberen Schrauben der Wippe zu stark angezogen waren. Die Wippe hat sich nur schwer und dann nur ruckartig drehen lassen.. auch nicht so optimal.
Wie groß ist bei euch der Bogen vom Schaltzug unterm Tretlager?


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2012)

Hauptlager erst links aufschrauben, dann rechts. Der dicke Bolzen wird mit der kleien Schraube links gesichert, ist selbst aber in die linke Seite des Joke geschraubt.

Die korrekte Länge der Züge unterm Innenlager prüfst Du am besten, indem Du den Hinterbau komplett nach oben bewegst (am besten bei ausgebautem Dämpfer). Dann sollten die Züge anliegen, aber keine Spannung haben, sonst kommt es bei starkem Einfedern zum Ghost-Shifting.

Beim Auseinader- und Zusammenbau unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Unterlegscheiben zwischen Wippe und Lager kommen.


----------



## lhampe (10. November 2012)

ich habe den Schaltwerkzug oberhalb der Tretlagers verlegt. So hat der Zug praktisch kein Längenänderung durchs Einfedern. Die Aluplatte ist nur als Sicherung gedacht damit der Zug nicht an das kleine Ritzel kommt. Ob man die wirklich braucht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## schueffi (10. November 2012)

Interessante Lösung, gefällt mir 
Werd ich auch mal so probieren da ich den Bogen nicht mehr viel größer hin bekomme. (Mit dem Leitungskürzen ham sies echt zu gut gemeint)


----------



## Brausa (11. November 2012)

Hab ich auch so gemacht mit einer Kunststoffschelle anstelle des alu blechs. An der Kettenstrebe einfach mit einem Schlauch umwickelt womit der zug gleich fixiert und " unsichtbar ist". Das ist die Loesung der aelteren Litevilles.
Den Umwerferzug unterm Tretlager habe ich bei einem Aufsetzer schon gequetscht, der wichtigere Schaltzug ist so auch besser geschuetzt.


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2012)

passt ein XL Fanes in eine Evoc Biketransporttasche?


----------



## N-Rico (11. November 2012)

Kleine Anregung (im Sinne von Wunschzettel) von mir: Meiner Meinung nach fehlt noch ein spaßiger Freerider aus dem Hause Alutech. Also ein Fanes FR. Eigentlich ein Fanes mit Bikeparkfreigabe, niedrigem Tretlager und möglichst kurzen Kettenstreben. Alles andere passt ja schon FW und Hinterbaufunktion ist dafür ja schon perfekt.

Nur die Geo etwas in den extremeren Bereich verlagern. Das ganze noch mit Pinion und mein Traumbike wäre perfekt . Wenn es dafür ne Nachfrage gäbe wäre das sicherlich auch relativ einfach zu realisieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (11. November 2012)

Schau dir doch mal das Sennes an


----------



## Kharne (11. November 2012)

Sennes mit Totem und kurzem Federweg -> passt.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (12. November 2012)

Hallo,
Ich möchte hier noch mal ein paar Aspekte zu unserem FanesHinterbau und der derzeit laufenden Nachbesserungsaktion beleuchten, um füretwas mehr Klarheit zu sorgen. Wir haben bei internen Fahrversuchen, die dasMaterial absichtlich über den vorgesehenen Einsatzrahmen hinaus belastetenfestgestellt, dass die Sitzstreben unter diesen extremen Bedingungen leicht verbiegenkönnen. Bisher haben wir keinen einzigen derartigen Defekt durch einen Kundenbeanstandet bekommen. Bei der Nachbesserungsaktion handelt es sich also um einereine Vorsichtsmaßnahme im Sinne unserer Kunden. Mir ist absolut bewusst, dassniemand Luftsprünge macht wenn wir etwas zurückrufen müssen, aber ich möchtedass unsere Kunden in aller erster Linie lange Freude und Vertrauen in ein beiuns gekauftes Produkt haben. Wir möchten auch potentielle Probleme nicht aufKosten unserer Kunden aussitzen, daher habe ich mich zu dieser Aktionentschlossen. Hätte man in diesem Fall aus rein ökonomischer Sicht entschieden,wäre es sicherlich nicht zu dieser Nachbesserung gekommen.



In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch kurz ein paar Wortezu den hier im Forum angesprochenen Brüchen einer Schweißnaht an denKettenstreben schreiben. Wir hatten bei einer Charge Kettenstreben einenVerarbeitungsfehler an der rechten Schweißnaht, die Yoke und Kettenstrebeverbindet, festgestellt. Dieser Fehler wurde zwar noch in der laufendenProduktion nachgearbeitet und erfolgreich beseitigt, dennoch gelangten einigewenige Streben in Umlauf. Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch nicht um einKonstruktives-, sondern um ein reines Verarbeitungsproblem. Sollte es an dieserStelle zur Rissbildung oder zum Bruch kommen, wird die Kettenstrebe im Rahmender Gewährleistung sofort getauscht. Eine unmittelbare Gefahr besteht nicht, dadie linke Seite selbst noch genug trägt, dass der Hinterbau auch im Falle einesvollständigen Bruches der rechten Seite nicht versagt. Wir werden sämtlicheKettenstreben, die wir im Rahmen der Sitzstrebennachbesserung erhalten,ebenfalls prüfen. Sollten sich bei der Prüfung Zweifel bzgl. der Verarbeitungergeben, werden wir dies im gleichen Vorgang nachbessern. Um ganz sicher zugehen, macht es durchaus Sinn von Zeit zu Zeit die fragliche Schweißnahtanzusehen, sollten sich Risse bilden, bitte sofort bei uns melden.



Abschließend möchte ich nochmals im Verständnis für unserVorgehen bitten und mich für das in den letzten Jahren entgegengebrachtesVertrauen in Alutech bedanken.
DANKE derJÜ


----------



## Hibbo (12. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für diese detaillierte Info und den Service für Deine Kunden und am Produkt JÜ. 

Das ist mit ein Grund warum ich mir vor 3 Wochen eine Fanes bestellt habe.
Super Produkt und ein top Service! 

Und ja ich nenne es Service da ich auch der Meinung bin das bei einem der großen Hersteller nichts passiert wäre bis bei 50-100 Kunden was verbogen oder gebrochen wäre. 
Und selbst dann hätten diese noch einen Aufstand machen müssen um nicht einfach nur das defekte Teil ersetzt zu bekommen um wieder die Angst zu haben das dasselbe Problem erneut auftritt.


----------



## Astaroth (12. November 2012)

AluTech find ich gut...


----------



## Ganiscol (12. November 2012)

Wer sich nicht hat verrückt machen lassen, sieht sich jetzt bestätigt. Mein Vertrauen in meine Fanes und Alutech hat jedenfalls kein Stück gelitten. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> passt ein XL Fanes in eine Evoc Biketransporttasche?




Deinen Rahmen hast Du in einem Karton bekommen der Maximal 1200 x 600 x 200 war die Evoc hat 1300 x 800 x 270 .... wir also eng Rahmen mit Gabel


----------



## Nasum (12. November 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte hier noch mal ein paar Aspekte zu unserem FanesHinterbau und der derzeit laufenden Nachbesserungsaktion..............
> 
> DANKE derJÜ


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Deinen Rahmen hast Du in einem Karton bekommen der Maximal 1200 x 600 x 200 war die Evoc hat 1300 x 800 x 270 .... wir also eng Rahmen mit Gabel



ich muss mal n bissel messen...aber frühestens morgen, bin müde.


----------



## imun (12. November 2012)

I  my Alutech Fanes und den Kontakt und Support mit Alutech und Jürgen


----------



## N-Rico (12. November 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal das Sennes an



hm, finde das ist eher ein Downhiller, zu viel Federweg und eher spurtreu zum drüberbügeln. Und bist du sicher das das kürzere Kettenstreben hat? In der Freeride steht glaub ich 430 mm was ja länger wäre, für einen Spaßfreerider zu lang. Und Tretlager ist ja auch nicht tiefer, oder? Sicherlich ein tolles DH Bike aber halt kein kleiner wendiger Freerider.

Was ich meine ist genau das was zwischen den beiden tollen Bikes Sennes und Fanes noch fehlt, wobei es sich meiner Meinung nach eher am Fanes anlehnen sollte.


----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich muss mal n bissel messen...aber frühestens morgen, bin müde.



Ich hab so eine für meins, allerdings hatte ich es bisher nie drin und es ist eben nur ein m Rahmen. 
Aber falls es dir hilft pack ich es morgen mal ein und mach ein Bild


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

ich hab mich jetzt mal für die Rose Kartons entschieden


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab mich jetzt mal für die Rose Kartons entschieden



sorry jetzt erst gelesen, würde problemlos passen. Nach oben ist das kein Thema, einzig könnte es im Extremfall sein , das das Schaltwerk ab muss. Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher wie lang das Fanes in XL ist.


----------



## Wandango (13. November 2012)

Nabend,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen Hinterbau zwecks Einschickens abzubauen; das klappt bisher auch alles wunderbar nur der Hauptlagerbolzen macht mir zu schaffen. Nachdem ich das Ding erstmal mit verdammt nochmal viel Kraft lösen musste hab ich mich brav an die Anleitung gehalten und immer schön Kriechöl gesprüht und vor und zurückgedreht.
Ab einem bestimmten Punkt geht es aber nicht mehr weiter.

Der Bolzen will quasi nicht den Übergang zwischen Kettenstrebegewinde und Rahmengewinde machen. Es dreht sich, knackt dann einmal und dreht sich einfach weiter als wenn das Gewinde überdreht wäre...hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich? 
Bevor ich da nun irgendwas kaputt mache müsste ich wohl sonst doch in den sauren Apfel beißen und den ganzen Rahmen einschicken....


----------



## hasardeur (13. November 2012)

Im Rahmen ist kein Gewinde, nur in der Kettenstrebe. Bewege die Strebe mal ein bisschen oder schraub eine Schraube von der linken Seite ein und schlage die Achse mit leichten Schlägen eines Gummihammers heraus....Aber Vorsicht! Und lieber aufhören, bevor Du was zerstörst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (13. November 2012)

Super, danke. Dachte mir auch schon, dass kein Gewinde im Rahmen ist, hatte mich da undeutlich ausgedrückt. 
Der Tipp mit einer Schraube und zärtlichem Klopfen hat geholfen. Das Ding wollte echt einfach nicht rauskommen. Aber nu isser unbeschadet draußen


----------



## Nayis (14. November 2012)

Hey Leute,
bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir vielleicht doch eine Fanes zulegen werde.
Mein Plan wäre jedoch diese mit Stahlfedern aufzubauen. Nun habe ich jedoch bedenken ob das die Uphillfähigkeiten zu arg beschränken würde. 
Man ließt zwar öfters das manche Fanesfahrer mit +16 Kg Bikes "ohne" Probleme die Berge hoch kurbeln nur verunsichert mich das ganze doch ein wenig da in anderen Threads öfters zu lesen war das die Leute doch gewisse Abstriche machen müssen bzw. gar nicht damit rauf treten wollen.

Als Beispiel dient mir hier jetzt mal das Speci SX Trail von 2012 da ich denke das es mit der Geo, sowie dem Einsatzzweck ähnlich einer Fanes mit Stahl ist... Bin natürlich gerne für Kritik offen wenn ich damit falsch liege

-----------------SX Trail----------Fanes
Gewicht ca:----16,5 Kg---------16 - 17 Kg
Lenkwinkel:-----65,5° ----------- 65,7°
Sitzwinkel:------74,5°--------------74°
Tretlager:------356mm----------354mm
Radstand:------159mm---------1139mm
Kettenstrebe:--419mm-------427 - 440mm

Beide in Größe S da ich net so groß bin ;-)
Die Geo Daten sind ja sehr identisch, das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte wäre die Art des Hinterbaus. Der Fanes Hinterbau scheint ja ziemlich Wippfrei zu sein, wenn der des Speci jetzt wippt ohne Ende würde es das erklären... was ich aber nicht glaube.

Oder es liegt einfach daran das Fanesfahrer net so Luschen sind und einfach reintreten 

Ohhhh mann, en Theorieaufsatz über Biken .... jaaaa ich weiß: Geh lieber auf en Trail, da haste mehr von  
Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen, wäre für mich sehr interessant warum hier die Meinungen so auseinander gehen


----------



## gotboost (14. November 2012)

Meist du den Dämpfer hinten oder beide Fahrwerkselemente mit Stahlfeder im Vergleich zu Luft?
Was ist das Problem? Hinten und vorne Coil macht dann halt ein halbes Kilo mehr.


----------



## imun (14. November 2012)

Ich glaube behaupte zu dürfen, dass meine Fanes eine der schwersten ist wenn ich die ganzen anderen sehe, ich fahre im Vorderschwarzwald und bis jetzt komm ich überall hoch. Gewogen habe ich meine Madame jetzt auch mal und bin bei 17.3kg. Dafür hält sie mich aber aus  
Ich kenne bisher auch keinen hier im Fanes Threat der mit ihr nicht den Berg hochkommt. Aber klar, im Gegensatz zum Hardtail brauchst du halt ein wenig länger


----------



## JpunktF (14. November 2012)

Die grosse Frage ist wohl immer was man unter bergauf fahren versteht. ;-)

Aber wenn man als Otto-Normal-Radler mit 600-800hm/h irgendwo deswegen hochfährt, damit man runterfahren kann, dann hat die Fanes 
keinen Nachteil gegenüber einem x-beliebigen Allmountain.

Ich find halt, die Fanes mit Luftdämpfer kann genau das was sie können soll, sie ist ein saugeiles Enduro, mit der man bergab tierisch Spass hat, und überall hoch kommt. Und ich weiss nicht, ob ein Aufbau in Richtung Freeride oder Allmountain die Qualitäten vom Rahmen in eine Richtung verschiebt, in der man sich gewisse Vorteile mit anderen Nachteilen erkauft.


----------



## hasardeur (14. November 2012)

300g+ bei Coil statt Luft hast Du bereits an der Gabel. Beim Dämpder sind es locker 400g bis 600g zusätzlich, je nachdem, ob man von 'nem dicken Luft-Dämpfer (Vivid Air, Roco) ausgeht oder eben was Leichtem (RP23, RT3). Bei einem solchen Aufbau würden dann sicher auch dickere Räder mit fetten Reifen dran kommen. Für mich wäre das zumindest nur konsequent.

Die Frage ist letztlich, was man will. Wer deutlich mehr Negativ-Höhenmeter macht, sollte ein Coil-Fahrwerk nehmen. Für Diejenigen, die aber gern durchschnittlich 1200-1500 Hm auf einer Tagestour klettern wollen, ist vielleicht der leichtere Aufbau zu bevorzugen...oder es heißt halt Training, Training, Training. An der Geometrie der Fanes liegt es nicht, wenn man es schwer bergauf hat. Auch 2kg mehr sind nicht schlimm, wenn man kein Problem hat, bergan letzter zu sein. An den hervorragenden Klettereigenschaften ändert das nichts, nur an der zu verrichtenden Arbeit. Mir genügt mein Luftfahrwerk, ich hätte aber auch keine Angst, mit Coil-Fahrwerk Höhenmeter abzuspulen.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (14. November 2012)

Ich bräuchte mal einen Rat, wie man bei Lackschäden vorgehen sollte.

Bei meiner gestrigen Tour sind mir sehr unglücklich 2 große Brocken unten an den Rahmen geknallt und haben böse den Lack entfernt und an der Kettenstrebe sogar leichte Spuren im Alu hinterlassen:







Sollte man das lieber gleich ausbessern lassen und wenn ja auf welche Weise...z.B. Lackstift?


----------



## hasardeur (14. November 2012)

Ist doch Alu...brauchst Du nix dran machen. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist dass an den Stellen eine Aluminium-Oxid-Schicht entsteht, die dann vor weiterer Oxidation schützt.

Am Ende hast Du schon alles getan, was wichtig ist....schön Camouflage (Dreck) drüber, damit man es nicht sieht...passt


----------



## imun (14. November 2012)

Meine ich ja, hab sie so gewählt damit ich hoch komme, wenn auch nur als letzter, und bergab aber dafür richtig dolle viel Spaß haben kann. Zudem bin ich öfters mit ihr im Bikepark und auf lokalen DH Strecken. Bei mir hat ein Luftfahrwerk auch nicht den gewünschten AHA Effekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (14. November 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal einen Rat, wie man bei Lackschäden vorgehen sollte.
> 
> Bei meiner gestrigen Tour sind mir sehr unglücklich 2 große Brocken unten an den Rahmen geknallt und haben böse den Lack entfernt und an der Kettenstrebe sogar leichte Spuren im Alu hinterlassen:
> 
> ...



Sowas adelt ein ordentliches Enduro-Bike...


----------



## Nidhoeggr (14. November 2012)

Ja, wegen Korrosion hatte ich mir auch weniger nen Kopf gemacht und rein optisch ist es auch eher versteckt da unten.

Ich hätte eher die Sorge, dass es am Rand da weiter abbröselt, wenn ein Stein schon so viel abplatzen lässt...ob man das irgenwie vorbeugend behandeln kann.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. November 2012)

Am einfachsten wäre wohl: Aufkleber drüber.


----------



## Ganiscol (14. November 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Ja, wegen Korrosion hatte ich mir auch weniger nen Kopf gemacht und rein optisch ist es auch eher versteckt da unten.
> 
> Ich hätte eher die Sorge, dass es am Rand da weiter abbröselt, wenn ein Stein schon so viel abplatzen lässt...ob man das irgenwie vorbeugend behandeln kann.



Pulverung platzt nicht ab wie gewöhnlicher Lack und der Schaden vergrössert sich deshalb auch nicht von selbst, wenn nicht weitere Steinschläge dafür sorgen.


----------



## Nayis (14. November 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe leute, das gefällt mir so an diesem Forum :-D werde mir jetzt nochmal Gedanken machen, der Winter steht ja vor der Tür da bietet es sich doch an im heimischen Keller ein wenig zu schrauben


----------



## Nasum (17. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal ein kleines Problem und vlt. kann mir jmd. einen Tipp geben. Ich habe damals zum Fanes ein Acros Aisxe Steuersatz dazu gekauft und der lief jetzt knapp 8 Monate und nun sind die Lager durch, die laufen sowas von rau das ist nicht schön. Ich hab mich mit Acros in Verbindung gesetzt und das wird wohl vor Ort entschieden aber wenn dann wollen sie 25 Euro pro Lager. Ich meine ich hab das hier schonmal gelesen mit Acros, habt ihr das auf Garantie durch bekommen? Eigentlich ist es ja ein Verschleissteil. Danke für die Tipps.
Was mich daran stutzig macht ist das mein alter Steuersatz für 30Euro 5 Jahre gehalten hat ohne Probleme aber ich denke Acros macht das schon, ich bin gespannt.

PS: Paket ist schon auf dem Weg zu Acros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. November 2012)

Hak es unter Erfahrung ab und kauf Dir nen Reset oder Hope...


----------



## Nasum (17. November 2012)

Ich konnte es mir schon denken Soviel Geld wieder in den Wind geschossen Ich warte mal ab was Acros sagt und wenn nicht dann diskutier ich halt bis zum bitteren Ende


----------



## lhampe (17. November 2012)

@Nasum willkommen im Club. Bei mr lief das über Garanie und Acros hat mir die 'höherwertigen rostfreien Lager' geschickt. Hab's ja schon mal geschrieben. Laut Acros Homepage sollten sowieso rostfrei drin sein....

Mir kam aber auch der Gedanke warum meine nicht gedichteten anderen Billig Steuersätze alle länger halten als der gedichtete Acros Steuersatz.


----------



## Nasum (17. November 2012)

Ich wusste doch es wurde mal etwas darüber geschrieben @lhampe Das hört sich gut an, Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## imun (17. November 2012)

Daraufhin habe ich mal bei meinem Acros geschaut heute und muss sagen: Top 
Das obere Lager läuft minimal rau und das untere absolut sauber. Auch kein Rost oder ähnliches. Aber ich hatte es beim Einbau auch mit ner ordentlichen Fettpackung versehen. Kaufdatum war März 2012


----------



## der-gute (17. November 2012)

Ich würd, unabhängig von den teilweise miesen Lagern mal abgesehen, keinen Steuersatz kaufen, der nen Platikkonus oben hat...

Oder is das aktuell nimmer so?


----------



## accutrax (17. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hak es unter Erfahrung ab und kauf Dir nen Reset oder Hope...



nach eigener erfahrung mit 2 acros steuersätzen kann ich dem nur zustimmen..

gruss accu


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2012)

Plastikkonus hin oder her..
Was ist denn daran das Problem, der hält nichts, der soll nur zentralisieren. 
Der bricht auch nicht bei Demontage, wenn man sich mal clever anstellt und nen Gummihammer nimmt.
Acros hat einen sehr guten Service und meine drei haben nie Probleme gemacht. Außerdem werden HWG Lager im Haus hergestellt, also hohe Fertigungstiefe.

Also für so ein albernes Bautteil wie ein Steuersatz geb ich keinen dreistelligen Betrag aus.


----------



## der-gute (17. November 2012)

Der von Hope kostet 30 pro Schale.


----------



## accutrax (17. November 2012)

und rostet nicht...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. November 2012)

Wenn man den Acros mit nem gscheitn Fett einbaut rostet der auch nicht 
Dann kann der garnet rosten...

Wie gesagt, n vernünftiges Fett vorrausgesetzt.

Mal sehn wie sich meiner dann so verhält


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Der von Hope kostet 30 pro Schale.



Jepp, hat irgendwelche INA Lager drin, wie auch eine andere Edelmarke. 
Schrägkugellager kosten nunmal so ca 25-30 und machen bei der Belastung auch etwas mehr Sinn. Da Acros Aftermarket auch rostarme Stähle verwendet, gibts ja durchaus ne Lösung. Das OEM normale Lager verwendet wurden finde ich auch nicht so pralle, aber ist ja kostengünstig durch Fett kompensierbar.


----------



## arise (17. November 2012)

hat einer schonmal nachgedacht in die lagerschale ne nut zu drehen und en o-ring oder x-ring einzubauen um den wassereintritt effektiver als nur durch fett zu verhindern ?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. November 2012)

Nur mal so informationshalber, ihr habt da keine Dichtungen?
Ich hatte bisher nur acros steuersatze mit doppellippigen Dichtungen die um eine Nut "greifen". Da kommt kein Wasser rein, und dank Fett auch keine Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## arise (17. November 2012)

war en scherz...wollte damit sagen das man da immer malwieder nachschaut saubermacht und neu fettet und nach der dichtug schaut


----------



## Osti (17. November 2012)

Ich hab seit über 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit dem Acros.... Komisch dass so viele den Geist aufgeben, habe eigentlich ne hohe Meinung von Acros


----------



## Piefke (18. November 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> Ich hab seit über 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit dem Acros....


Ich hab auch noch nie was gehört vom Acros seit seiner Montage, liegt vielleicht daran, dass er immer ordentlich sein Fett abbekommen hat von mir.


----------



## ollo (18. November 2012)

die zwei Acros die hier verbaut sind laufen sehr rauh ...... Rost ist eher weniger.


----------



## Nasum (18. November 2012)

Also Rost ist bei mir nicht vorhanden. Ich hatte den Steuersatz 10 Monate gefahren und ich hatte vor der ersten fahrt eine dicke Fettpackung dran gemacht( Pedros Lagerfett). 1 oder 2mal in diesen 10 Monaten hatte ich ihn nochmal aufgemacht, gereinigt und gefettet und nun sind die Lager durch. Ich berichte mal wenn er wieder zurück ist. In solchen Fällen, die ja immer mal vorkommen, zeigt es sich halt wie die Firma drauf ist und wie sie zu ihren Produkten stehen und da hab ich bei Acros keine Bedenken, wie gesagt Info kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (18. November 2012)

Gut, dann warten wir auf die Info


----------



## Dschiehses (18. November 2012)

Gestern hat's im Deister meine Kettenführung (Truvativ X-Guide) zerlegt...

Habt ihr Vorschläge, welche was taugt (kommt mir nicht mit der Bionicon, die möchte ich nicht)?

Sollte eine mit Taco sein, weil auf der 2x-Kurbel kein Bashguard drauf passt...

mir wurde schon eine von e13 empfohlen, welche ist das?

Jan


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. November 2012)

Die TRS+ Dual.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/02/fahrbericht-ethirteen-trs-dual-kettenfuehrung/


----------



## Kharne (18. November 2012)

Jup, wäre auch meine Wahl


----------



## gotboost (18. November 2012)

Blackspire twinty 2x ist auch gut!


----------



## Dschiehses (19. November 2012)

Gerade beim Händler gewesen, auf Kulanz gehofft... Fehlanzeige. Sinngemäße Aussage war "die X-Guide ist die beste, die es gibt. Aber für Dirtjump und Downhill wird natürlich keine Garantie übernommen. Da kann es natürlich passieren, dass das abbricht. Damit muss man dann rechnen!". Ich war leider nicht schlagfertig genug, zu fragen, wofür eine Kettenführung denn dann da wäre... auf jeden Fall versucht er jetzt erstmal, ein Ersatzteil von SRAM zu bekommen. Je nach Preis werd ich das dann anbauen lassen oder mir gleich einen Händler suchen, der auch Ahnung hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. November 2012)

Naja, ob die x guide jetzt die Beste ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber sie zeigt bisher auch keine Schwächen und die Truvativ/MRP ist schon ein top Teil. Außerdem hats du nur ein Teil erworben und keine Vollkasko für alle Beschädigungen. Wenn also keine Material oder Verarbeitungsmängel vorhanden sind, sondern nur ein heftiger Einschlag deinerseits, ist es schon richtig keine Kulanz walten zu lassen. Die Dinger sind nur aus Alu und Plaste und sollen den Rahmen oder die Kurbel schützen und nicht jede Aufprallenergie wegstecken. Die Beschädigung hängt eher mit der Karft zusammen als der verwendeten Kefü, oder anders, es ist nicht gesagt, daß eine andere Kefü das besser gemacht hätte.


----------



## Dschiehses (19. November 2012)

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger.  Sprünge etc mach ich noch so gut wie gar nicht, und was Trails angeht fahr ich da noch ziemlich vorsichtig. N harter Einschlag ist mir jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen, bevor sich das ding verabschiedet hat ... 

und grad Samstag, direkt ne halbe Stunde bevor sie sich verabschiedet hat, hat mein Mitfahrer (Chris, falls du mitliest...  ) mir noch erzählt, dass die X-Guide nichts taugt und sich wohl öfters mal so verabschiedet...


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. November 2012)

Nuja, MRP (baut das Ding) baut schon ewig und gilt schon als Klassiker, irgendjemand hat immer irgendeine Meinung, aber die Kefü ist im Großen und Ganzen meilenweit von Mist entfernt.


----------



## Dschiehses (19. November 2012)

Allerdings scheint die e13, die du mir ja sogar oben empfohlen hast, da massiver zu sein. Immerhin hat's da für eine Metallschraube gereicht, und nicht nur Plastikgedöns...

Und, ganz ehrlich, die X-Guide hab ich mir ja extra gekauft, weil ich von MRP Qualität erwartet hatte...


----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. November 2012)

Wenn man nicht so sehr am Gewicht sparen will ginge auch die e13 TRS (ohne "+") Dual...wäre dann mit einer Backplate aus Stahl, was bestimmt auch noch eine Ecke stabiler ist.

Fährt denn hier jemand die TRS(+) an seiner Fanes? Ich liebäugel nämlich damit, da mir noch ein Bashguard fehlt und ich mit der XT-Kurbel nicht so viel Auswahl in der Hinsicht habe.


----------



## lhampe (19. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was Ihr gegen die C-Guide habt. Bin das Fanes dieses jahr fast ausschließlich im Park und lokale Strecken gefahren und hatte nahezu keine Probleme mit springender Kette. Das einzige was passieren kann ist das ein Kabelbinder abreißt. Ersatzkabelbinder sollte man immer dabei haben. Man darf natürlich auch nicht den C-Guide Adapter mit den dünnen Flügelchen nehmen.


----------



## Osti (19. November 2012)

Von der X-Guide liest man hier doch ziemlich viel negatives und dabei immer das gleiche. Die untere Führung ist wohl nicht stabil genug so dass teilweise die Kette unten raus springt oder das Plastik komplett weg bricht. Ich hatte die anfangs auch fürs Fanes angedacht, aber dann doch die C-Guide genommen. Die ist mittlerweile an zwei Bikes absolut problemlos, außer dass nach 2 Saisons die Plastikteile mal getauscht werden könnten. Ansonsten nie ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. November 2012)

Das die X-Guide sich unten aufbiegt, habe ich öfter in meinem Umfeld mitbekommen. Auch, dass die Rolle nach kurzer Zeit festgefressen war.

Die Bionicon hingegen macht (aus eigener Erfahrung) einen so guten Job, dass sie für meine allermeisten Anwendungen reicht.

Ich fahre aber eine TRS+ Dual, ganz einfach weil der Taco dabei ist. Netter "Nebeneffekt" ist, dass das Teil wirklich durchdacht ist. Funktioniert einwandfrei, ist gut anzupassen, sowohl an verschieden große Kettenblätter, wie auch in der Breite der Führung. Ich hatte damit (und 'nem Shimano+ Schaltwerk) noch nie einen Abflieger. Das schöne ist außerdem, dass alle Teile einzeln zu bekommen sind. Wenn der Taco oder die Rolle platt sind, hol ich mir die einfach neu. Bei Einschlägen gibt es im Taco übrigens Einkerbungen, keine Verformungen und keine Schäden an den ISCG Aufnahmen.

Summasummarum ein Sorglos-Teil an meinem Sorglos-Ratt. Naja, bis auf meinen Vorbau und Lenker


----------



## ollo (20. November 2012)

die TRS+ 2fach Fahre ich auch und bis auf die Montage (der Dremel mußte wieder her) läuft das Teil klasse. Den Taco habe ich nicht und das obere Führungsteil passte bei mir nicht mit Kettenlinie und Umwerfer Zusammen aber wenn sie erst einmal dran ist


----------



## Bukk (20. November 2012)

Jep auch hier die TRS+ an XT 2-fach. Wirklich alles sehr eng bemessen und komplett schleiffrei an der oberen Führungplaste nicht hinbekommen. Allerdings hat die 0.5mm zu viel Material bei mir mitlerweile die Kette abgerubbelt 
Seitdem ist das Teil was Funktion und Optik angeht absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. November 2012)

Ihr könnt die TRS+ also empfehlen ? Ich habe mittlerweile das Problem das die Bionicon die Kette bei richtigem Gerumpel nicht mehr hält und sie mir von der Kurbel fliegt 

Das Xguide habe ich schon bei 2 Leuten kaputt gehen sehen.


----------



## mogli.ch (22. November 2012)

Weiss jemand welche Lager im Hinterbau bei der E2-Serie verwendet werden?
Diejenigen der Signature-Serie und die Parts-Liste der E3 wurden schon gepostet. Genaue Bezeichnungen der Lager der E2-Serie hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## ollo (22. November 2012)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Weiss jemand welche Lager im Hinterbau bei der E2-Serie verwendet werden?
> Diejenigen der Signature-Serie und die Parts-Liste der E3 wurden schon gepostet. Genaue Bezeichnungen der Lager der E2-Serie hab ich nicht gefunden.



der Jü von Alutech weiß es zu 1000% , kurze E Mail an ihn und dann weißt Du es .......und einen Augenblick später auch die Alutechgemeinde


----------



## imun (22. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der Jü von Alutech weiß es zu 1000% , kurze E Mail an ihn und dann weißt Du es .......und einen Augenblick später auch die Alutechgemeinde



Sehr gut  Dann muss ich ihn bald nicht auch noch damit nerven


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9301218&postcount=5245


----------



## imun (22. November 2012)

Steht ja erste Serie, also E1. Also Signature??  Oder doch E2?


----------



## mogli.ch (22. November 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Steht ja erste Serie, also E1. Also Signature??  Oder doch E2?



Ich dachte auch Schlabbeloui meint die Signature-Serie! Zudem fehlt noch die Angabe für Lager der Wippe (ev. gleich wie Sitzstrebe)?

Hat denn noch keiner seine Lager der E2-Serie gewechselt? War eine Zeit lang ein riesen Thema im Forum!


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. November 2012)

Signature ist E0, e1 und e2 gingen meines wissens nach unverändert weiter, Lagergröße ändert sich ab E3. Korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch im Kopf hab. Lagergröße müßte auch auf den Lagerdichtungen drauf stehen.


----------



## lhampe (22. November 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Signature ist E0, e1 und e2 gingen meines wissens nach unverändert weiter, Lagergröße ändert sich ab E3. Korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch im Kopf hab. Lagergröße müßte auch auf den Lagerdichtungen drauf stehen.


meine ich auch so im Kopf zu haben.

hier die Info von Stefan vom 14.03.2012



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin ihr Frühaufsteher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (23. November 2012)

Wer probiert es als erster


----------



## Dampfsti (23. November 2012)

Sch*** DHL... Verschlampen die meinen Rahmen
Keine Trackingnummer oder sonstwas...

Des kanns doch net sein...

Ich sitz hier wie auf heißen Kohlen und die wissen nicht wo so ein großes Paket abgeblieben ist

Der Jü lässt grade eben noch einen Rahmen für mich lackieren und schickt mir den dann...

AAAAh ich könnt grad:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Nasum (23. November 2012)

Ach du Schei55e. Das gibt es doch nicht, ich hoffe alles wird gut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. November 2012)

die haben auch bei mir mal was wichtiges verschlampt, manchmal finden sie das Paket dann ne Woche später...


----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ...Rahmen
> Keine Trackingnummer oder sonstwas...
> 
> ...



Finden die die Tracking Nummer die du hast nicht im System? Eine Nummer mußt du ja haben, die wird ja schon bei Bestellung der Dienstleistung an den Auftraggeber übermittelt.

Hatte das auch erst bei Wiggle, wobei da nicht sicher war ob es bei Royal Mail oder bei DHL verloren gegangen ist. Das war allerdings auch ein Päckchen und die haben, im Gegensatz zu Paketen, zumeist keine Trackingnummern.


----------



## Nasum (23. November 2012)

So mein Steuersatz ist wieder da und es gab keine Probleme bei Acros...Schrägkugellager wurden im Rahmen der Garantie gegen höherwertige Edestahl Kugellager getauscht. Also alles bestens und ich bin glücklich...Danke Acros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (23. November 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Finden die die Tracking Nummer die du hast nicht im System? Eine Nummer mußt du ja haben, die wird ja schon bei Bestellung der Dienstleistung an den Auftraggeber übermittelt.
> 
> Hatte das auch erst bei Wiggle, wobei da nicht sicher war ob es bei Royal Mail oder bei DHL verloren gegangen ist. Das war allerdings auch ein Päckchen und die haben, im Gegensatz zu Paketen, zumeist keine Trackingnummern.


 

Nee, die haben das Paket bei Alutech mitgenommen und seit dem ist es verschwunden...
Da gibt's auch noch keine Trackingnummer dafür da anscheinend das Paket noch nicht eingescannt wurde...

Na mal sehn, evtl. taucht mein Rahmen ja wieder auf


----------



## Piefke (23. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Nee, die haben das Paket bei Alutech mitgenommen und seit dem ist es verschwunden...
> Da gibt's auch noch keine Trackingnummer dafür da anscheinend das Paket noch nicht eingescannt wurde...


Die Trackingnummer gibt es doch, sobald das Paket zur Abholung angemeldet wird.
Oder haben die eine Kiste ohne Paketaufkleber mitgenommen


----------



## Dampfsti (23. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, weiß ja nicht was der Jü für nen Versandvertrag mit DHL hat?

Mir hat mal einer gesagt bei dem jeden Tag Pakete abgeholt werden, dass die Trackingnummern erst dann zugewiesen werden wenn der Abholer den vorgefertigten Versandaufkleber einscannt und somit das Paket mit den in der EDV hinterlegten Daten in Verbindung gebracht wird.

Wenn man als Privatmann was versendet bekommt man ja die Trackingnummer schon mitgeteilt wenn man den Versandschein bezahlt und ausdruckt.


----------



## M8184 (23. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, weiß ja nicht was der Jü für nen Versandvertrag mit DHL hat?
> 
> Mir hat mal einer gesagt bei dem jeden Tag Pakete abgeholt werden, dass die Trackingnummern erst dann zugewiesen werden wenn der Abholer den vorgefertigten Versandaufkleber einscannt und somit das Paket mit den in der EDV hinterlegten Daten in Verbindung gebracht wird.
> 
> Wenn man als Privatmann was versendet bekommt man ja die Trackingnummer schon mitgeteilt wenn man den Versandschein bezahlt und ausdruckt.



Die tracking Nummer gibt's schon bevor die das Paket abholen. Ich hatte meine tracking Nummer schon, und erst 1,5 Tage danach wurde es im startpaketzentrum gescannt. D. H. Das Paket stand noch einen tag so bei at rum.

Steht ja auch immer an erster Stelle in der Verfolgung:
Die sendungsdaten wurden elektronisch übermittelt. 

Da ist ganz gewaltig was schief gelaufen!


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. November 2012)

Bei mir haben sie auch mal am Telefon gesagt es gäbe keine Daten, aber irgendwelche Spuren gibts immer, einfach mal hier den Nachforschungsauftrag erteilen.
http://www.dhl.de/de/paket/kundenservice/online-services/nachforschungsauftrag.html


----------



## Dampfsti (24. November 2012)

Der Jü macht das schon, da bin ich mir Sicher...

War nicht das Erste mal, dass ein Paketdienst bei mir was verbockt hat...


----------



## Nasum (25. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage, ich bräuchte die schwarze Schraube auf der Bildmitte als Ersatz. Gibt es die im Alutech Shop? Da sind ja ein paar zu finden aber ich bin mir nicht sicher. Danke schonmal und Sorry für das miese Bild, ging gerade nicht anders


----------



## Hoppes (25. November 2012)

Die hab ich gehimmelt beim Hinterbau-Abbau-Versuch. Rundgedreht. Eigenverschulden.
Hatte Jürgen angeschrieben, er ersetzt sie mir! Super support!!!


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2012)

Die hat wohl fast jeder rund gedreht. Jü hat aber eine bessere Lösung am Start. Kombi aus normaler Senkkopfschraube und entsprechender Scheibe. Schreib ihm mal 'ne Mail.


----------



## Nasum (25. November 2012)

OK Danke, Mail ist raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (1. Dezember 2012)

Nach 80 Tagen endlich eingetroffen...
Bilder folgen morgen.

Hat jemand Tipps für ein Grundsetup der Lyrik Air DH und für den Vivid Air RC2? Wiege ca. 78kg und mag's nicht zu straff!

BTW. Fehlten bei euch auch die Zugbefestigungen am Oberrohr (Teleskopstütze)?


----------



## Brausa (1. Dezember 2012)

Da sehr Fanes spezifisch ein kurzer Hinweis hier:

Falls wer noch eine Lösung sucht, eine 410er Stütze im L Rahmen vollständig versenken zu können: Airwings Reduzierhülse und 27,2er Stütze. Anders als bei der 31,6er Stütze kann man die dann vollständig einschieben.

Falls jemand die Hülse (oder auch die Sattelstütze) braucht kann er sich bei mir melden. Stütze im Bikemarkt


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Dezember 2012)

big toe schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps für ein Grundsetup der Lyrik Air DH und für den Vivid Air RC2? Wiege ca. 78kg und mag's nicht zu straff!
> 
> BTW. Fehlten bei euch auch die Zugbefestigungen am Oberrohr (Teleskopstütze)?



Den Vivid mal so auf 21mm Sag, die Lyrik aber nur auf 3,8cm sag

Bei der Lyrik vor der ersten Fahrt Casting ab und 15W40 Motoröl rein (15ml li und 15 rechts) Luft raus und Casting ganz aufgeschoben montieren.

Vermute aber du wirst ein Kandidat für Lord H, mir war die Zugstufendämpfung der Lyrik und des vivid zu hart,sprich zu langsam und ich hab 86kg.

Müßte nur mal zum fahren kommen, nächstes WE evtl


----------



## big toe (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke!

SAG ist nicht das Problem... Hast du ne Empfehlung für die Druckstufe (low/high) und zur Zugstufe?

Hat die Lyrik immer noch das Problem mit zu geringen Ölmengen? Muss sagen, dass mir das Ansprechverhalten gut gefällt. Bei neuen Teilen ist die Hemmschwelle zum Aufschrauben etwas grösser...


Hier meine Fanes, frisch aus dem Karton:


----------



## Nasum (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich will nochmal kurz auf das Thema Lager zurück kommen. Ich habe soeben eine Mail an Jü geschrieben mit der bitte mir ein Lagerset für die Fanes 2.0 zu schicken. Kann mir jmd. von euch ein Einpress bzw. Auspresswerkzeug für die Lager empfehlen bzw. wie macht ihr das? Wenn ihr was habt bitte nicht das teuerste, schei55 Weinachten kostet mich schon genug
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mir nen guten Metaller oder nen vertrauenswürdigen zweiradshop suchen, so oft wie man das macht, lohnt isch das sonst kaum. Es sei denn man hat Spaß an sowas, ich fands lustig mir Nüsse und Gewindestangen im Baumarkt zu suchen, ums selbst zu bauen.


----------



## Nasum (3. Dezember 2012)

Gut, ich werde mich dann auch mal zum Baumarkt machen da wir bei uns hier nix vernünftiges haben. Da ich mein Einpresswerkzeug für den Steuersatz auch selber gemacht wird das dann auch irgendwie gehen...ich hab mal geschaut, die nehmen stolze Preise für solch Werkzeuge.

PS: Da fällt mir ein das ich noch von Huber Bushing so ein Presswerkzeug habe, gleich mal zu Hause gucken ob das nicht umfunktioniert werden kann.


----------



## Atti86 (3. Dezember 2012)

Mag jemand bitte die Geometrie-Pdf der E2.0 posten, was ich gefunden habe, scheint von der Signature zu sein, ist auch signiert mit einem 2010er Datum. Danke!


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

mir wäre neu, wenn sich grundlegend etwas geändert hätte...

ich weiss nur, das z.B. das Sitzrohr bei XL schon ab werk gekürzt kommt,nicht mehr als Option...Winkel und entscheidende Dinge sind identisch.

hier die V.3: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2012)

signature und e1 und e2 haben die selbe geo. E3 ist etwas flacher geworden.


----------



## Atti86 (3. Dezember 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> signature und e1 und e2 haben die selbe geo. E3 ist etwas flacher geworden.



Aber hier sieht man, dass das Steuerrohr 127mm lang sein soll, meins ist aber 145, daher die Frage:

http://www.alutech.it/dati/bikespecs/Fanes enduro_geo_xl.pdf


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht vertippt, in früheren Geosheets war immer der 2cm Sprung bei XL.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

diese Geozeichung is uralt, ich hab eine vom 27.01.2011 und die stimmt


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> signature und e1 und e2 haben die selbe geo. E3 ist etwas flacher geworden.



wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. Dezember 2012)

hat der Jü mal so geschrieben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9411638&postcount=5772


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage?



Vielleicht dadurch? Das Sitzrohr ist bei der E3 auch zum Glück auch durchgängig kürzer geworden.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> hat der Jü mal so geschrieben.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9411638&postcount=5772



Da wids klar.




KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Vielleicht dadurch? Das Sitzrohr ist bei der E3 auch zum Glück auch durchgängig kürzer geworden.



Da nicht.


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2012)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Aber hier sieht man, dass das Steuerrohr 127mm lang sein soll, meins ist aber 145, daher die Frage:
> 
> http://www.alutech.it/dati/bikespecs/Fanes enduro_geo_xl.pdf



auch die Signatur sollten mal 145 lang sein ist aber 125/ 127 draus geworden..... ich schwitze schon seit dem ich Nachgemessen habe und immer noch nicht weiß ob die Sektor aus Frau Ollos Bike in das AM passt weil da ein 145 drin ist und irgendwie der Schaft Millimeterchen zu kurz sein könnte


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Da wids klar....
> 
> ...Da nicht.



Bin ich blind? Das ist doch haargenau der selbe Text, oder?


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Tabelle ja, aber im IBC-Post hat Jü das mit dem Winkel gesagt...bzw. geschrieben.


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

Dann lies mal die Zeilen direkt unter dem Bild


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2012)

hast recht.


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Dann lies mal die Zeilen direkt unter dem Bild



die hier 

"_Die bewährte und geschätzte Geometrie ist nur behutsam durch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und ein kürzeres Sitzrohr optimiert worden...."_

damit ihr endlich mal zum Fernseh-gucken kommt


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

Geh, das IBC ist viel unterhaltsamer als Fernsehen


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Geh, das IBC ist viel unterhaltsamer als Fernsehen



 word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (13. Dezember 2012)

Mein bei DHL verschwundener Rahmen war Mitte letzter Woche noch immer nicht auffindbar.

Allerdings hat der Jü ja nen Neuen beschichten lassen und der sollte diese Woche noch bei mir ankommen, ist heute versendet worden

Kanns kaum erwarten meine Madame aufzubauen


----------



## Astaroth (13. Dezember 2012)

Dann viel Spaß


----------



## Spacetime (14. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich etwas leichteres und stabileres als die XT Kurbel ?
Wollte unbedingt ein wenig das Gewicht drücken. 
Lenker, Laufräder, usw. bin ich schon bei. Titanfeder probiere ich seit einem Monat zu besorgen .... Vorbau habe ich schon einen neuen. Titanschrauben vom Jürgen besorge ich mir. Die Carbonstrebe ist auch geplant. Pedale auch. 

Jemand eine Idee wo ich noch etwas rausholen kann ?
Ich sehe da nur noch die XT Komplettgruppe die ich dran habe.

*Dämpfer will ich nicht auf den Vivid verzichten.


----------



## Kharne (14. Dezember 2012)

Nimm ne SRAM XX Kurbel mit Acros AGE 

Ist die Frage inwieweit extremes Gewichtstuning bei so nem Bike Sinn macht.


----------



## Spacetime (14. Dezember 2012)

naja extrem will ich ja nicht, will nur ein wenig rausholen ohne auf die Stabilität zu verzichten


----------



## hasardeur (14. Dezember 2012)

XTR-Kurbel ist leichter und stabil. Ansonsten RaceFace Sixc (ab ca. 500 ohne KB) oder THM Clavicula (ab ca. 900, auch ohne KB).

Es freut die Biekhändler sicher sehr, wenn die Fanes dann mal im Gelände  Purzelbaum schlägt. Carbon ist bei diversen "Verletzungen" deutlich sensibler. Wo bei Alu evtl. nur ein Kratzer oder ein Kerbe bleibt, kannst Du Carbon weghauen.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

Juhu, Carbondiskussion !

Für den Schutz der Kurbel gibt es das Verhüterli von RaceFace:


----------



## Spacetime (14. Dezember 2012)

hab die Pedalboots auch an meinem downhiller und keine Probleme mit Carbonkurbeln

lt. Gewichtsdatenbank ist die Raceface 20gr leichter ... 


da ist also nicht wirklich was zu holen abgesehn von der clavicula ... aber der Preis ufff


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee wo ich noch etwas rausholen kann ?
> Ich sehe da nur noch die XT Komplettgruppe die ich dran habe.



Geh' komplett auf Sram XX, da holst du schon noch was raus zur XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Truvativ/SRAM haben aber die besch*** GPX-Lager. Ich werde künftig wohl auf Shimano-Lager wechseln, wenn die GPX durch sind. Die Kurbel an sich ist cool.


----------



## ollo (15. Dezember 2012)

Alternative Kurbel wäre noch die hier

http://www.pitwalk.eu/shop/MTB/Kurbeln/K--Type/KCNC-Kurbel-K-Type-MTB-XC.html

oder die hier (wiegt bei mir 766g)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5682/xtr-kurbel-fc-m970.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

oder die (die 711 stimmen nicht sind gut 800g) 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed


----------



## Spacetime (16. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die tips, aber leider nichts wirklich leichter als die xt bis auf die clavicula... Naja gut für das Konto


----------



## Runterfahrer (17. Dezember 2012)

Wer fährt denn eine Fanes mit Carbonhinterbau?
Zufrienden? 
Wenn ja warum?
Wenn nein warum?
Danke.


----------



## Splash (17. Dezember 2012)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn eine Fanes mit Carbonhinterbau?



Sind denn überhaupt schon welche ausgeliefert?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Truvativ/SRAM haben aber die besch*** GPX-Lager. Ich werde künftig wohl auf Shimano-Lager wechseln, wenn die GPX durch sind. Die Kurbel an sich ist cool.



Reset, King oder Hope rein und Ruhe haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Reset, King oder Hope rein und Ruhe haben !



Saint-Lager rein und Ruhe für wenig Geld. Oder benötigen Reset, King oder Hope keine Adapter?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2012)

Ein Saint Lager paßt wohl nicht auf SRAM/Truvativ.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2012)

Doch, mit Aerozine-Adapter

Die GPX-Lager haben auf Antriebsseite denselben Innendurchmesser, wie die Shimano, nur links sind sie kleiner.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2012)

So ist das bei Hope auch.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja aber Vergleich mal die Preise

Saint 20

Hope 70

Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, das der Adapter bei Hope 14 günstiger ist.


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage, ich habe meinen Rahmen in Raw und möchte in vielleicht nachträglich lasieren. Kennt sich damit jemand aus? Wie macht das Alutech?


----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2012)

Vorbehandlung: Polieren oder bürsten, damit ein einheitlicher Untergrund entsteht.

Dann Lasurlack drauf. Sollte aber ein Fachmann machen, da bei Lasurlack der Farbton durch die Schichtstärke bestimmt wird. Lasurlack = transparenter Farblack. Läufer und Staubeinschlüsse können nachträglich nicht einfach weggeschliffen werden, da dann der Farbton an der Stelle heller wird.

Ich würde mir das nochmal überlegen. Lasurlack ist die wahrscheinlich empfindlichste der verfügbaren Beschichtungen. Einzelne Bauteile nachzulackieren bedeutet außerdem fast immer Farbunterschiede zum Rest. Es ist schick, aber eben empfindlich. Dann lieber farblich eloxieren lassen.


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2012)

Dachte die Lasur ist eine härtere Beschichtung, d.h. beim Auftragen flüssig und nach einer gewissen Zeit härtet diese aus. Farbeloxal ist leider auch nicht sonderlich haltbar, aber eine Alternative stimmt schon. Ich finde eben den Effekt, dass man das gebürstete Alu und den grellen Farbton hat sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2012)

Wer sagt denn dass man Lasur nur nass lackieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2012)

Dann lass die Katze aus dem Sack  Wie gehts noch aufzutragen, als Paste?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2012)

Nein, die triviale und eigentlich nageliegende Lösung lautet Pulver. Es gibt, soweit ich recherchieren konnte, zwar nicht so viele Lasurfarben in Pulver, aber Lasurpulver gibt es. 

Man muss nur entweder a) einen Beschichter finden der das Zeug da hat oder zumindest besorgen kann, oder b) das Zeug selber suchen, bestellen und dann zu einem Beschichter tragen der auch angeliefertes Material verarbeitet.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, gibt es tatsächlich....Die bisher einzige Lasur-Fanes, die ich bisher live gesehen habe, wurde klassisch nass lackiert. Ergo gehe ich davon aus, dass bei Alutech Lasur nicht gepulvert wird.

Da Lasur letztlich nur eingefärbter Klarlack ist, sind auch die Eigenschaften wie bei normalem Lack....bei Pulver-Lasur eben wie bei Pulver-Lack. Von der Robustheit her sehe ich Eloxal und Pulver immer vor Nasslack.


----------



## Hibbo (19. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

das DHL Paket Fanes mit der Sendungsnummer 0034************** werden wir voraussichtlich am 20.12.2012 zustellen.

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk kommt doch noch rechtzeitig, vielen Dank Alutech!!!


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich frag jetzt mal bei einem Eloxierer bei mir in der Nähe nach was der verlangt und ob er es überhaupt machen würde. Pulvern kann ich es auf jedenfall lassen wenn ich will. Aber das es auch Lasurpulver gibt hatte ich nicht gewusst, liegt aber auf der Hand, da es klares Pulver mit geringem Farbteilchen ist. Nasslack will ich nicht.

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2012)

Vergiss aber nicht das Polieren des Rahmens mit einzurechnen. Das brauchst Du sowohl für Lasur, als auch Eloxal. Das ist eine hundsgemeine Arbeit, die nicht jeder macht, beeinflusst das Endergebnis aber enorm.


----------



## burn23 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut, kommt halt drauf an ob man eine Candy-Optik (poliert) oder eine matte Optik (gestrahlt) nach dem Eloxieren möchte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2012)

Die rote Lasurfanes im Galerie-Thread ist gebürstet und nicht poliert. Würde ich der Polieren Oberfläche auch vorziehen weil da das Pulver sicher besser drauf hält. Und ich würde fast wetten dass die gepulvert ist.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2012)

Na dann Deinen Einsatz bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (19. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe hier 2 links. 

Einer zum Pulvern:
- Pulverbeschichten von Felgen - Pascher Pulverbeschichtung 

Einer Zum Eloxieren:
Easy Elox | Eloxalservice & More | Eloxieren / Anodisieren 

Habe allerdings keine Erfahrungen mit den Firmen gemacht. Immerhin kennen die die Materie Fahrrad.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...... Dann lieber farblich eloxieren lassen.


 

Ist leider nur eine Alternative wenn du deine Rahmengarantie verlieren willst.

Ich hab mit dem Jü darüber gesprochen und er meinte er hätte noch keinen Eloxierer der ein vernünftiges, verkaufbares Ergebnis bei farbigem Eloxal bereitstellen konnte.

Weil ich eben auch selber Eloxieren lassen wollte, meinte der Jü, dass ich das schon machen kann wenn ich meine Garantie verlieren will.

Hab mich dann für Lasur entschieden...
Mal sehn wie empfindlich die ist



> Die rote Lasurfanes im Galerie-Thread ist gebürstet und nicht poliert


 
Jep


----------



## burn23 (21. Dezember 2012)

Nee jetzt echt, die Garantie ist danach futsch?!  Ist aber schade, zumal Liteville, Nicolai und andere dies ohne Probleme zulassen. Frag mich was den dabei negatives Auftreten soll wenn man eloxiert? (Ausser unsaubere Farbverläufe)


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, da wirst du wohl nur schlauer wenn du den Jü mal anrufst und es mit ihm persönlich besprichst.

Er wird deine Frage nach dem "warum nicht" bestimmt auch gut begründet beantworten.


----------



## Piefke (21. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Jü darüber gesprochen und er meinte er hätte noch keinen Eloxierer der ein vernünftiges, verkaufbares Ergebnis bei farbigem Eloxal bereitstellen konnte.
> 
> Weil ich eben auch selber Eloxieren lassen wollte, meinte der Jü, dass ich das schon machen kann wenn ich meine Garantie verlieren will.


Beides ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
Andere renomierte deutsche Hersteller bieten auch farbiges Eloxal an, also muss es hier auch Eloxierer geben. Und warum soll man dabei die Garantie verlieren? Verliert man die dann auch, wenn man den Rahmen neu pulvern lässt?


----------



## MichiP (21. Dezember 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Beides ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Andere renomierte deutsche Hersteller bieten auch farbiges Eloxal an, also muss es hier auch Eloxierer geben. Und warum soll man dabei die Garantie verlieren? Verliert man die dann auch, wenn man den Rahmen neu pulvern lässt?




Wenn der Rahmen nach der Vorbehandlung nicht vernünftig gespült wird kann es sein das durch das Beizen der Rahmen von Innen beschädigt wird Stichwort Schweißnähte. Wenn der Prozess nicht sofort eintritt und es später zu einen Rahmenbruch kommt steht der JÜ dann dumm da.

Des weiteren ist Alu ja nicht gleich Alu so das man nicht immer da von ausgehen kann das die Ergebnisse gut werden. Auch hier kann es zu starken Schwankungen an der Schweißnaht kommen oder das Ergebnis ist ungleichmäßig.

Liteville z.B. eloxiert nur schwarz...........die Gründe sind nahe liegend da schwarz nicht nur einen schlanken Fuß macht sondern wohl am einfachsten um zu setzen ist. Das Silber wurde mal aus den Programm genommen da es wohl zu viel "Ausschuss" gab (Hören-Sagen).

Der österreichische LV Händler lässt sich das bunte Eloxieren dann auch mal königlich vergüten. Vielleicht ist die Sache dann doch nicht so einfach und falls bei einer Kleinserie es dann doch mal Rahmen gibt die das ganze nicht überleben muss dieses wieder auf die Masse umgelegt werden was der Kunde dann auch wieder bezahlen muss.

Sind jetzt mal so meine Gedanken zum Thema, wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (21. Dezember 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Liteville z.B. eloxiert nur schwarz...........


Ich meinte auch eher einen renomierten und deutschen Bikehersteller, fängt mit N an


----------



## Spirit_Moon (21. Dezember 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher einen renomierten und deutschen Bikehersteller, fängt mit N an



Bei den Wandstärken kannst du die Rahmen 20 mal neu eloxieren ohne das was passiert 
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das Nicolai auch lange experimentiert hat um eine "spezielle" Legierung für die Schweiznähte zu finden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Dezember 2012)

Problem beim Nacheloxieren: es kann vorkommen, daß durch die chemische Vorbehandlung die Maßhaltigkeit der Lagersitze nicht gegeben ist, das Eloxieren ist eher weniger das Problem. 
Der Jü ist beim selben Eloxierer wie N und er hat Proben gemacht, trotz slber Alulegierung sah das nicht gut aus. Nachdem ich  ein paar N Rahmen in verschiedenen Tönen gesehen hab, muß ich dem zustimmen.


----------



## MichiP (21. Dezember 2012)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Bei den Wandstärken kannst du die Rahmen 20 mal neu eloxieren ohne das was passiert



Das Problem sind eher die Hohlräume.


----------



## accutrax (21. Dezember 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Problem beim Nacheloxieren: es kann vorkommen, daß durch die chemische Vorbehandlung die Maßhaltigkeit der Lagersitze nicht gegeben ist, .....



ist zwar schon ein paar jahre her ... 
da habe ich den jü gefragt habe ob man einen gepulverten hardride rahmen abbeizen, bürsten und dann schwarz eloxieren lassen kann..
aus genau dem grund hat er mir damals abgeraten..

gruss accu


----------



## Bonvivant (27. Dezember 2012)

uiii, hier ist ja wenig los. liegt bestimmt daran, dass alle fahren sind beim carver-ibc projekt wurde ein steuersatz von alutech erwähnt, der eine verstellung des lenkwinkels ermöglicht. weiß wer mehr und ob er in der fanes auch passte (ich habe eine tapered gabel)?


----------



## lhampe (27. Dezember 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> uiii, hier ist ja wenig los. liegt bestimmt daran, dass alle fahren sind beim carver-ibc projekt wurde ein steuersatz von alutech erwähnt, der eine verstellung des lenkwinkels ermöglicht. weiß wer mehr und ob er in der fanes auch passte (ich habe eine tapered gabel)?



Genau die Frage lag mir auch auf der Zunge. Ich gehe davon aus das der auch in die Fanes passt, da wird der Stefan schon drauf geachtet haben. Ich befürchte aber das es nur mit 1 1/8 Gabelschäften geht, sonst wäre es der Knaller.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Dezember 2012)

Aus der Tatsache, dass die ICBs alle mit Tapered-Gabeln spezifiziert sind und soweit ich weiß das gleich Steuerrohrmass wie an der Fanes verbaut wird sollte das wohl passen


----------



## Bonvivant (27. Dezember 2012)

Das hatte ich gehofft, meine Faulheit verbot mir aber Gewissheit.


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Dezember 2012)

alle genannten mit 44/56 paasen, also angleset + tapered(40mm laut SHIS)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS44-28-6---EC56-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (27. Dezember 2012)

An die Experten, auf was muss ich achten wenn ich das lange XT Schaltwerk gegen ein Mittellanges XT Schaltwerk tauschen möchte. Welchen Vorteil oder Nachteil hat ein Mittellanges Schaltwerk gegenüber einem langen Schaltwerk?


----------



## Kharne (27. Dezember 2012)

Mehr Kraft auf der Kette -> weniger Kettenschlackern. Nimm direkt das Shadow+, dann hast du noch weniger schlackern.

Geht aber nur, wenn du auf 2-fach umrüstest.


----------



## Astaroth (27. Dezember 2012)

Zweifach ist schon verbaut mit einem langen Schaltwerk.


----------



## Ghost.1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Fanes Gemeinde,

ich brauche schnell eure Hilfe, bin kurz davor mir ein Komplettrad zu bestellen:

Fanes Enduro 3.0 V1 mit:

Lyrik (später umbau auf coil)
Vivid Air
X9 Schaltung und Bremse
Reverb

Bin mir nur mit der Größe bissl unsicher, bin 1,80m Groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fahre zurzeit noch ein Ghost AMR in 19'' mit etwas kürzerem Vorbau, sitze gerne etwas aufrechter. Jetzt ist die Frage M oder L. Was denkt ihr? 

Ich glaube M mit 65er Vorbau müsste da passen oder?

Ich würde ja sehr gerne mal probe sitzen, aber im Thread "Fanes Standorte" kommt leider niemand aus der gegend. 
Gibt es hier jemanden aus der nähe Nürnberg mit einem M oder L Fanes??? 
Darf auch bissl entfernter sein. Wäre echt Klasse ....


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde de zu L tendieren.
Bin 183cm gross und hab SL 85cm, Jü hat mir L empfohlen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael140 (28. Dezember 2012)

Nimm L! Ich habe fast die gleiche Größe und eine ähnliche Schrittlänge. M ist zu klein. Selbst bei L habe ich noch einen 45 mm Vorbau. L passt perfekt.


----------



## Birk (28. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch deine Größe und fahre ein L mit 30er Vorbau.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Dezember 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Bin mir nur mit der Größe bissl unsicher, bin 1,80m Groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fahre zurzeit noch ein Ghost AMR in 19'' mit etwas kürzerem Vorbau, sitze gerne etwas aufrechter. Jetzt ist die Frage M oder L. Was denkt ihr?
> 
> Ich glaube M mit 65er Vorbau müsste da passen oder?
> 
> ...


 
In der Nürnberger Gegend gibt's schon ein paar Fanes ...
Ich bin ein bisschen weiter entfernt. Komme aus der Nähe von Bayreuth und fahre bei 184 und 88 SL eine in Größe L mit 60er Vorbau
Vorbau könnte sogar noch bisschen kürzer sein...

Aber ich denke Größe L ist passender als M

Kannst meine gern mal probesitzen/rollen


----------



## Ghost.1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hm, also ich hab letztens mal beim Spezi Händler das Enduro probe gesessen, hatten aber leider nur das in L da, der Händler meinte ich sitze da etwas zu gestreckt da meine Schultern soweit nach vorne gestreckt waren. Oberrohrlänge Horizontal sind da 617mm, dann könnte das Fanes mit 600 und kurzem Vorbau wirklich passen...
 @Dampfsti: Wann hast den mal Zeit? Wenn sich niemand sonst mehr meldet der näher ist, nehme ich dein Angebot gerne an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (29. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Frage. Hat schon jemand seine Plastikstreben bekommen. Auf der alutech Seite stehen sie als sofort verfügbar. Ich hab mich schon lange nicht mehr um das Thema gekümmert, aber langsam könnte da mal was von alutech kommen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei einem Bike in der Pinion Ecke waren sie schon dran.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600453&page=7


----------



## Michael140 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich maile den Jürgen mal an. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## Ghost.1 (30. Dezember 2012)

@Dampfsti: noch mal vielen dank fürs probesitzen und rollen , da ich jetzt die rote lasur live gesehen habe muss ich sagen das sie noch geiler aussieht als auf den bildern, deswegen muss ich die jetzt auch nehmen 

da ich auf dem L mit 50er vorbau etwas zu gestreckt drauf gesessen war habe ich mich für das M entschieden, kann zur not ja noch mit dem vorbau variieren. die reverb war auch auf anschlag drinnen damit ich richtig drauf saß, ein kleineres sitzrohr ist da garnicht schlecht


----------



## Piefke (30. Dezember 2012)

Das zu lange Sitzrohr hat mich auch von der L abgehalten (bei 1,78 m), Nun fahre ich eine M mit 65er Vorbau. Bei meinem DDU ist das Sitzrohr kürzer so dass ich hier mit 40er Vorbau und L hervorrangend hinkomme.


----------



## Ghost.1 (31. Dezember 2012)

wollte jetzt bestellen .... aber.... beim v1 komplettbike will ich keine reverb, muss aber etwas anklicken damit ich bestellen kann.... es gibt aber keine normale sattelstütze zur auswahl, kann ich jetzt nur mit reverb bestellen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir kann ich ne normale Alutech Sattelstütze anklicken...

Wenns nicht gehen sollte, schreibs doch einfach in den Kommentar rein.

Die Rechnung bekommst du eh per Mail direkt von Alutech.


----------



## Mrjojo (31. Dezember 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wollte jetzt bestellen .... aber.... beim v1 komplettbike will ich keine reverb, muss aber etwas anklicken damit ich bestellen kann.... es gibt aber keine normale sattelstütze zur auswahl, kann ich jetzt nur mit reverb bestellen oder was?




Hallo,

 selbes Problem hatte ich auch... Kurz den Jü angerufen und jetzt gehts wieder mit der Alutech Sattelstütze. 


Gruß


----------



## Ghost.1 (31. Dezember 2012)

ok hat sich erledigt, hab bei anderen rahmengrößen rumgespielt und bei  ein paar anderen rahmen, und dann war es komischerweise wieder da

bestellung ist abgeschickt 

kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Osti (31. Dezember 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich maile den Jürgen mal an. Werde dann berichten.



würde mich auch interessieren... schon watt gehört?


----------



## Michael140 (31. Dezember 2012)

Jürgen hatte sich wieder promt auf meine Mail gemeldet. Zur Zeit sind keine mehr da und im Febuar soll ich mich noch mal melden. Nun bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Ich hatte die Streben in den ersten Tagen bestellt und bezahlt. Das ist jetzt ca 1 Jahr her. Ich finde es gut, dass die Auslieferung zugunsten der Qualität verschoben wurde. Auch das Alutech das umarbeiten übernimmt ist super. Aber bei aller Euphorie und Begeisterung für das Rad, finde ich es doch schade das man von alutech nicht eine Nachricht bekommen hat, dass sie jetzt lieferbar sind. Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber die Wortwahl gibt mir das Gefühl, dass es bereits Auslieferungen gab. Bestellungen der ersten Stunde wurden wohl nicht berücksichtigt. Oder hat doch schon einer von euch seine bekommen? Ich finde es etwas schade, dass ich meiner Bestellung "hinterher laufen" muss. Hoffentlich bekomme ich eine im Febuar. Aber vielleicht wurden auch noch keine Ausgeliefert und die Wortwahl war unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

Es gab schon Fanes mit der Strebe in der Galerie
Ich glaub, es waren Pinion...

Das AM kann ja nur verschickt werden, wenn es ne Carbonstrebe gibt.
Daher wird wohl das AM als erstes dran sein.

Es sollen wohl auch nur gerunge Mengen pro Monat rein kommen...


----------



## Michael140 (31. Dezember 2012)

Aber AM Streben haben keine Verstellung des RStd. Für das enduro sollte es diese doch auch in Plastik geben, oder?(Auch wenn ich diese eigentlich nicht benötige). Wie auch immer, hoffen wir auf den Jahresanfang.


----------



## Osti (31. Dezember 2012)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Jürgen hatte sich wieder promt auf meine Mail gemeldet. Zur Zeit sind keine mehr da und im Febuar soll ich mich noch mal melden. Nun bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Ich hatte die Streben in den ersten Tagen bestellt und bezahlt. Das ist jetzt ca 1 Jahr her.



dito, vor genau einem Jahr bestellt... ich bräuchte sie jetzt im Winter nicht unbedingt, wobei ich jetzt deutlich einfacher aufs Bike verzichten könnte, um die Streben zum Jü zu schicken...  



der-gute schrieb:


> Es gab schon Fanes mit der Strebe in der Galerie
> Ich glaub, es waren Pinion...
> 
> Das AM kann ja nur verschickt werden, wenn es ne Carbonstrebe gibt.
> ...



Fanes AM sind aber afaik andere Streben ohne Verstelloption der Ausfallenden. Die Enduro sind mit verstellb. Ausfallenden.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst beide in beiden fahren


----------



## ollo (1. Januar 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Jürgen hatte sich wieder promt auf meine Mail gemeldet. Zur Zeit sind keine mehr da und im Febuar soll ich mich noch mal melden. Nun bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Ich hatte die Streben in den ersten Tagen bestellt und bezahlt. Das ist jetzt ca 1 Jahr her. Ich finde es gut, dass die Auslieferung zugunsten der Qualität verschoben wurde. Auch das Alutech das umarbeiten übernimmt ist super. Aber bei aller Euphorie und Begeisterung für das Rad, finde ich es doch schade das man von alutech nicht eine Nachricht bekommen hat, dass sie jetzt lieferbar sind. Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber die Wortwahl gibt mir das Gefühl, dass es bereits Auslieferungen gab. Bestellungen der ersten Stunde wurden wohl nicht berücksichtigt. Oder hat doch schon einer von euch seine bekommen? Ich finde es etwas schade, dass ich meiner Bestellung "hinterher laufen" muss. Hoffentlich bekomme ich eine im Febuar. Aber vielleicht wurden auch noch keine Ausgeliefert und die Wortwahl war unglücklich gewählt.




Sie sind und sie waren bisher nicht regulär Lieferbar, die 5-6 Stück die vorab gekommen sind, sind in Test /Promotion Bikes für die Magazine verbaut worden, eine steckt in meiner Allmountain zum "Nutzertest" und eine ist in eine Pinion verbaut worden "Theorie und Praxistest" und eine ist im Folterkeller von THM verschwunden...... und hat einfach nicht aufgeben wollen  

Du bist also nicht übergangen oder vergessen worden

Und wie immer bei Neuentwicklungen geht nicht alles Glatt, verzögert sich, aber das Endergebnis ist sehr sehr vielversprechend. Kannst Dich schon mal auf ein Bocksteifes Heck ab Februar freuen und einen passenden Bogen BikeProtect Folie bestellen.

http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html

Wenn Du gut mit der Schere bist reicht der Down Tube Bogen und für andere Stellen gibt es diese Abriebfeste 

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-di-noc/3m-di-noc-carbonfolie.html


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2013)

ich kauf mir also ne schweineteure Druckstrebe (die keine Druckstrebe ist) und muss mir dann noch fÃ¼r fast 30â¬ ne Folie kaufen??? sollte die Strebe nicht nach so langer Testzeit die Kette problemlos wegstecken?

Ollo, ab wann sind die Streben flÃ¤chendeckend bestellbar?


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich kauf mir also ne schweineteure Druckstrebe (die keine Druckstrebe ist) und muss mir dann noch für fast 30 ne Folie kaufen??? sollte die Strebe nicht nach so langer Testzeit die Kette problemlos wegstecken?


 

Ich hab auch meine stinknormale, popelige Aluminiumsitzstrebe, die die Kettenschläge ohne weiteres über Jahre wegstecken würde, schön mit teuerer 3M Folie geschützt.

Denke nicht, dass die Streben Schaden nehmen wenn sie ein wenig von der Kette gestreichelt werden...

Schöner ist es natürlich wenn man sie etwas schützt


----------



## Michael140 (1. Januar 2013)

Alle Carbonteile muss oder sollte man schützen. Das liegt nun mal an der Eigenschaft des Materials und sagt nichts über die Qualität aus.


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2013)

dann sollte das aber ab Werk passieren, wenn es unbedingt muss...


----------



## Michael140 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es voll ok, dass sich Jürgen bei der Optimierung des Produktes Zeit nimmt. Ich war eben nur überrascht über den Liegestatus auf der Homepage. Aber da alle noch warten müssen ist das Thema für mich auch  durch und ich gebe mich wieder der Vorfreude hin! Wie lange ist es noch bis Februar??? ;0)


----------



## Michael140 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich mache das wie jetzt auch beim Alu. Alter Schlauch drum und gut ist


----------



## klausklein (1. Januar 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Jürgen hatte sich wieder promt auf meine Mail gemeldet. Zur Zeit sind keine mehr da und im Febuar soll ich mich noch mal melden. Nun bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Ich hatte die Streben in den ersten Tagen bestellt und bezahlt. Das ist jetzt ca 1 Jahr her. Ich finde es gut, dass die Auslieferung zugunsten der Qualität verschoben wurde. Auch das Alutech das umarbeiten übernimmt ist super. Aber bei aller Euphorie und Begeisterung für das Rad, finde ich es doch schade das man von alutech nicht eine Nachricht bekommen hat, dass sie jetzt lieferbar sind. Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber die Wortwahl gibt mir das Gefühl, dass es bereits Auslieferungen gab. Bestellungen der ersten Stunde wurden wohl nicht berücksichtigt. Oder hat doch schon einer von euch seine bekommen? Ich finde es etwas schade, dass ich meiner Bestellung "hinterher laufen" muss. Hoffentlich bekomme ich eine im Febuar. Aber vielleicht wurden auch noch keine Ausgeliefert und die Wortwahl war unglücklich gewählt.



bei mir bestellt und bezahlt Okt 2011 war mitte Dez 2012 das die Antwort;

"_die Carbonstrebenlieferung ist für die Woche nach Weihnachten angekündigt. Wir werden sie Anfang Januar also ausliefern bzw. tauschen können._"

Ich bin gespannt ob das stimmt.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Januar 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wollte jetzt bestellen .... aber.... beim v1 komplettbike will ich keine reverb, muss aber etwas anklicken damit ich bestellen kann.... es gibt aber keine normale sattelstütze zur auswahl, kann ich jetzt nur mit reverb bestellen oder was?



Warum bestellst Du nicht mit Reverb, verkaufst die dann und kaufst eine normale Stütze? Die Preisminderung ohne Reverb ist weit unter dem, was die Teile in der Bucht oder dem Bikemarkt bringen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (1. Januar 2013)

Ist jetzt eh schon zu spät. Und so hab ich keinen Aufwand um die Stütze zu verkaufen, irgendwann kommt dann ne lev oder so rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> dann sollte das aber ab Werk passieren, wenn es unbedingt muss...




ja wäre schön wenn, aber das sicherste ist, sich auf sich selber und nicht auf andere zu verlassen.......... Geländeradfahren und die damit erhältlichen Sportgeräte, auch wenn sie noch so gut getestet und entwickelt sind entbehren nicht auch eines gewissen "Selbstschutzes", in diesem Fall weiß keiner wie lange diese Plastikstrebe den "Beschuss" der Kette aushält bzw. wie viel Kerben sie verträgt bis sie sich in den Sondermüll verabschiedet und dich vielleicht liegend in einen Linoleum durchzogen Flur  mit X Ray Partybeleuchtung   vielleicht sollte der Jü noch mal 2 Jahre Testen  

by the way der Down Tube Bogen reicht für die Strebe (und der kostet keine 30 Öcken) und man kann da Folie drauf machen (ist halt leichter und unauffälliger), man kann auch den altbewährten Schlauch nehmen, man kann es auch sein lassen und einfach fahren um sich dann etwas eher wieder eine Strebe zu kaufen die nur die Hälfte eines I Phones ohne Vertrag kostet  ...... vielleicht kommt da ja auch was vom Jü 

Wann die Strebe Flächendeckend erhältlich ist weiß der Hersteller


----------



## Hansharz (4. Januar 2013)

Karbon statt kondition....


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2013)

mehr Kondition durch Karbon


----------



## ollo (5. Januar 2013)

einmal reicht ...


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2013)

Mehr Kondition durch Abwarten


----------



## Nasum (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

*ich verkaufe mein Fanes 2.0*, ich werde auf das Motorrad umsatteln und deswegen geht das gute Stück weg. Sehr,sehr guter Zustand.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/96797-alutech-fanes-2-0-grosze-m-raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (5. Januar 2013)

Hab in meine Fanes jetzt die Huber Buchsen eingebaut...

Die Originallager im Vivid Air sind ja dermaßener Schrott hey
Unglaublich von RS solch schlechte Gleitlagerpassungen zu verkaufen

Hab mich schon beim zusammenbauen von meinem Rahmen gewundert, warum der Hinterbau bei eingebautem Dämpfer so zäh geht...

Mir kam nicht in den Sinn mal die Leichtgängigkeit  der Dämpferlager zu kontrollieren...

Mit anderen Worten, ich musste die Lagerhülsen mit dem Schraubstock auspressen An ein Drehen oder Herausdrücken von Hand war nicht zu denken...

Mit den Huberbuchsen geht's jetzt aber richtig schön Sahnig

Echt super Qualität.
Mal sehn wie lang se halten...


----------



## akastylez (6. Januar 2013)

Die halten ewig  fahre die schon vier Jahre, kein Verschleiß spürbar.


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. Januar 2013)

welche größe der huber buchsen braucht man für das fanes?


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Januar 2013)

27,4x8 und 22,2x8

Schreib Stephan einfach, dass du die Buchsen für die Fanes brauchst und er weiß bescheid...

Edit: hatte vergessen für die Enduro 3.0 dazuzuschreiben...


----------



## Splash (6. Januar 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> welche größe der huber buchsen braucht man für das fanes?



E0-E2 -> 2x 22,2x8 mm
E3 -> 22,2x8mm und 27,4x8mm


----------



## cost (6. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade die Huber Buchsen für mein Fanes Enduro 3.0 bestellt, zweiteilig ( 22,2x8mm und 27,4x8mm) mit Montagehilfe und Ersatzgleitlager. Das an einem SONNTAG Nachmittag nach 1-2 Email wegen verschiedenen Fragen meinerseits und in Null Komma nix war alles erledigt.
1) freundlich
2) kompetent
3) schnell und unkompliziert 

Da kann ich nur eines sagen : Hut ab und Respekt


----------



## grosser (6. Januar 2013)

cost schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Huber Buchsen für mein Fanes Enduro 3.0 bestellt, zweiteilig ( 22,2x8mm und 27,4x8mm) mit Montagehilfe und Ersatzgleitlager. Das an einem SONNTAG Nachmittag nach 1-2 Email wegen verschiedenen Fragen meinerseits und in Null Komma nix war alles erledigt.
> 1) freundlich
> 2) kompetent
> 3) schnell und unkompliziert
> ...



und wird sogar auf Rechnung versandt!


----------



## 100 Oktan (7. Januar 2013)

Also, nur damit ich es auch richtig verstanden habe.

Es werden die Dämpferbuchsen getauscht und die Hinterbauperformance steigt gewaltig...

Ist das so richtig?

Was wird denn alles getauscht? Nur die Buchsen oder auch die Gleitlagerhülsen in den Dämpferaugen?

Danke.


----------



## Osti (7. Januar 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Was wird denn alles getauscht? Nur die Buchsen oder auch die Gleitlagerhülsen in den Dämpferaugen?
> 
> Danke.



beides!


----------



## ollo (7. Januar 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Also, nur damit ich es auch richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Es werden die Dämpferbuchsen getauscht und die Hinterbauperformance steigt gewaltig...
> 
> ...



zumindest lässt sich dann die Aluhülse in der die Befestigungsschraube läuft auch mal in den DU Bush bewegen. Habe bei meinem Monarch die Original DU Bush gegen Igus K Gleitlager ersetzt und die Original Buchsen wie auch die Aluhülse weiter verwendet. Man merkt schon das der Dämpfer nicht mehr gegen die zu strammen DU Bush ankämpfen muß (vorher hat eigentlich nur die Befestigungsschraube in der Hülse rotiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (7. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe scheint die Serien Lösung ziemlicher Pfusch zu sein, oder nicht?


Können die Huber Buchsen bzw. Gleitlager auch im Horst Link eingesetzt werden? In anderer Dimension versteht sich?


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Januar 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe scheint die Serien Lösung ziemlicher Pfusch zu sein, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Können die Huber Buchsen bzw. Gleitlager auch im Horst Link eingesetzt werden? In anderer Dimension versteht sich?


 

Ja, Rock Shox verkauft da ganzschönen Mist


Im Horst Link sind doch schon Igus Gleitlager verbaut...


----------



## Maui (8. Januar 2013)

Mal paar neue Fotos und Eindrücke vom Sennes 0.0

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-RUDEL/196759233701064


----------



## Maui (8. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der Fanes Enduro 2.0 und 3.0?
Überlege mir schon etwas länger mir eine Fanes Enduro zuzulegen und auf der Homepage von Alutech gibt es einige interessante Angebote der Fanes Enduro 2.0


----------



## vorwaerts (9. Januar 2013)

Hui, da sind wirklich interessante Angebote dabei, wenn die Rahmengröße passt.

Unterschiede der Generationen 2.0 und 3.0 sind hier erklärt:
http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-fanes-enduro-3-0/


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Januar 2013)

danke


----------



## woodybender (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo was für einen tune brauche ich bei einem Monarch rt3 im Fanes bei ca. 80 kg.
Danke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2013)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo was für einen tune brauche ich bei einem Monarch rt3 im Fanes bei ca. 80 kg.
> Danke



B, Zugstufe im Zweifel A. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (9. Januar 2013)

Im Bikemarkt ist ein rt3 mit dem tune m/l das ist Zugstufe M und Druckstufe L, passt also nicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2013)

woodybender schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist ein rt3 mit dem tune m/l das ist Zugstufe M und Druckstufe L, passt also nicht.



Kann man zwar umbauen, lohnt kostentechnisch aber eher kaum.


----------



## woodybender (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauch ich Zugstufe L und Druckstufe M oder?
Habe den Dämpfer noch nie mit Zugstufe L zum kaufen gesehen. Wo bekomme ich ihn her? Bräuchte ich beim Monarch plus den selben tune?


----------



## ollo (10. Januar 2013)

der Hinterbau und wohl gerade bei unter 90Kg Fahrern verträgt eine schnelle Zugstufe. Lieber 2-3 Klicks zumachen können als keinen Klick mehr Aufmachen können. Monarch im L/ M Tune gibt es wohl nur OEM oder halt umgeschimt von den einschlägigen Federelemente spezis.

Die L Zugstufe die ich für den Monarch in der AM Fanes habe ist bei 150 mm 3 Klicks zu und ist damit genau richtig (für mich  ) Bei 140 mm ist sie ganz Auf. Eine M Zugstufe wäre zu träge und macht den Hinterbau Tot. In der Enduro passt der L Tune aber genauso gut


----------



## woodybender (10. Januar 2013)

Kann ich bei meinem Gewicht ein M/M tune fahren mit einem Monarch plus oder Monarch rt3 bei meinem Vivid Coil passt das super.


----------



## ollo (10. Januar 2013)

woodybender schrieb:


> Kann ich bei meinem Gewicht ein M/M tune fahren mit einem Monarch plus oder Monarch rt3 bei meinem Vivid Coil passt das super.



fahren kannst Du das bestimmt, ist nur die Frage ob es Dir auch gefällt 
 Der Coil wird wohl anders reagieren wie ein Air Dämpfer, daher würde ich das nicht vergleichen wollen. 

In einem Bikemagazin stand einmal drin das das M Tune in der Zugstufe für Fahrer unter 75Kg zu langsam/ Straff/ Zäh ist...... meine Frau mit ihren 55 kg konnte das nur zu gut bestätigen und pochte auf den Einbau ihres alten Dämpfers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2013)

Hi leute ich Traume schon seit zwei Jahren von einer fanes, nun hat ein händler bei uns in der nahe ein Rahmenset von einem 2.0 enduro mir relativ günstig angeboten. Gibt es fahrtechnisch ein merklichen unterschied vom 2.0 zum 3.0 ? Und des weiteren hat einer von euch ein vergleich zum Froggy ? Und was haltet ihr con caver icb im vergleich zu der Fanes (also rein von der Geometrie ) gefaren wir es ja noch keiner von euch sein oder ? Bitte um Hilfe und schon mal Danke 
mfg Michel


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2013)

Verwegene Frage hier im Fanes-Bereich. Ich frage mich als erstes, was bedeutet günstig? Den ICB-Rahmen gibt es schließlich schon für um die 800 Euronen.

Wenn ich mich heute noch einmal entscheiden müsste, würde ich ganz klar zwischen Fanes und ICB pendeln. Was der Stefan da fabriziert, gefällt mir immer wieder. Es bleibt jedoch zu bedenken, dass die Fanes ein Enduro mit Tendenz zum Freerider ist und das ICB genau das andere Ende des Enduros darstellt, nämlich mit AM-Tendenz. Ich würde das ICB eher mit der Fanes AM auf eine Stufe stellen, ohne beide bisher gefahren zu sein....sind ja schließlich (noch) ähnlich rar. Das ICB würde ich mir mit 170mm Gabel und Vivid Air aufbauen, eben so, wie ich die Fanes auch habe, im Gegensatz dazu aber mit 650B.

Das Froggy scheint mir wie ein waschechter Freerider, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen (schlechter im Uphill, geil im Downhill). Suchst Du einen tourentauglicheren Ersatz dafür, dann nimm ganz klar die Fanes Enduro. Willst Du ein Trailbike als Ergänzung Deines Fuhrparks, passt das ICB vielleicht besser.

Aber egal welches Bike - ich würde es immer testen.

Die Unterschiede zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 werden sicher nur ganz versierte Fahrer herausfinden. Es soll Dich aber beruhigen, dass die 2.0 alle Auszeichnungen und Siege eingefahren hat.

Was Du auch nicht vergessen solltest: Ich bezweifle, dass Carver in der Lage ist, auch nur einen annähernd ähnlich guten Service zu bieten, wie Alutech. Kleine Läden haben auch ihren Vorteil.


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Januar 2013)

ich hab anfangs auch überlegt zwischen dem icb und der fanes, hab mich  aber für das fanes entschieden, weil es einfach schon ausgereifter ist  (dritte stufe), beim icb werden eventuell nach einem jahr die ersten  probleme aufkommen, ob gravierend oder nicht kann man ja nicht wissen,  aber beim fanes ließt man nur gutes

außerdem schaut das fanes viel geiler aus


----------



## Splash (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte (um den Lapierre-Vergleich anzugehen) das Upgrade von einem Spicy zur Fanes gemacht und es keine Minute bereut. Die Fanes (bei mir 170mm vo/hi, Lyrik Solo Air) geht definitiv besser bergauf, als das Spicy, welches ich hatte (160 mm vo/hi, Fox 36 Float), was nicht zuletzt durch den angenehmeren Sitzwinkel kommt. Bergab würde ich die Fanes dabei als satter beschreiben, macht also auch hier mehr Laune. Evtl hilft Dir die Einschätzung?


----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Günstig bedeutet 1300euro finde ich für eine Fanes relativ gut. Möchte das Bike als touren enduro  nutzen und möchte mir eben sicher sein da es viel Geld für mich. Ist es zufällig möglich das Fanes im Öberallgau in gröe m Probezurollen. Würde mir sehr helfen ?
mfg Michel


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2013)

1300â¬ ist nicht gÃ¼nstig. Schau mal auf die Alutech-HP (alutech-cycles.com). Der JÃ¼ verkauft die 2.0er Rahemn gerade fÃ¼r 1100â¬ bis 1149â¬. AuÃerdem kannst Du dann sogar noch aufrÃ¼sten, sprich DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel dazu buchen und Dir so die geilen OEM-Preise fÃ¼r diese Teile sichern. Wunschfarbe ist auch mÃ¶glich. FÃ¼r 1999â¬ gibt es sogar ein Komplettbike mit ganz vernÃ¼nftiger Ausstattung und sogar Totem SoloAir, einer sehr gesuchten Gabel, die, sollte sie zu schwer sein, gut verkauft und z.B. gegen eine Lyrik getauscht werden kann.


----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2013)

Also die 1300 sind mit Steuersatz und Dämpfer. Die Gabel und sonstige Teile habe ich noch von meinem Froggy.


----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 1300 ist nicht günstig. Schau mal auf die Alutech-HP (alutech-cycles.com). Der Jü verkauft die 2.0er Rahemn gerade für 1100 bis 1149. Außerdem kannst Du dann sogar noch aufrüsten, sprich Dämpfer und Gabel dazu buchen und Dir so die geilen OEM-Preise für diese Teile sichern. Wunschfarbe ist auch möglich. Für 1999 gibt es sogar ein Komplettbike mit ganz vernünftiger Ausstattung und sogar Totem SoloAir, einer sehr gesuchten Gabel, die, sollte sie zu schwer sein, gut verkauft und z.B. gegen eine Lyrik getauscht werden kann.



Also die 1300 sind mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz  und noch VB. 
Ps sehr schönes Fanes hast du da


----------



## slash-sash (14. Januar 2013)

1300 bleiben 1300. Und da würde ich mir den Aufwand machen, nen neues Fanes zu holen für 1999. Und dann all die Komponenten verkaufen, die du nicht haben willst. Dann ist das Ding neu, mit voller Garantie, du kannst sicher sein, dass noch kein Haarriss (boah sieht das Wort schei55e aus; habe ich das überhaupt richtig geschrieben) dran ist etc.! Am langen Ende kommst du sogar unter die 1300. Nette Ausgangslage sozusagen.


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bei meiner Zocchi 55CR sind jetzt die Buchsen durch, so dass das Ding eingeschickt werden muss. Sollte die Gewährleistung nicht greifen, würde das 450 Euro kosten... und das nach 3 Monaten? Was ist denn da los ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2013)

Buchsen machen 450
Ich glaub du hast unter Neupreis für die Gabel nachgesehen

Keine Ahnung was die Buchsen für die 55cr kosten aber für den Preis überhol ich dir 3 Motorradgabeln vom Crosser Incl. Teile und Arbeitszeit.
Und die sind n klein wenig aufwändiger als ne Fahrradgabel.

Sollten die wirklich 450 nehmen zum Buchsen tauschen, dann ham se ganzschön ein anner Waffel


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Januar 2013)

Da würde dann wohl gleich noch ein kompletter Service bei gemacht werden.

Lustig war auch grad, dass ich quasi ausgelacht wurde von dem Service-Mitarbeiter bei Cosmic, als ich meinte, dass ich ein Problem mit der Gabel hätte... Super Service!

Ist das mit den Buchsen denn ein gravierendes Problem, kann das irgendwann zu einem völligen Versagen der Gabel führen? Oder ist das einfach nur ein "sicherheits-irrelevantes" Problem, dass die Gabel eben beim Bremsen vibriert, aber sonst noch komplett funktioniert?

In dem Fall würd ich die Gabel nämlich erstmal weiter fahren, und auf eine (evtl gebrauchte) Totem sparen. Die darf wenigstens jeder aufmachen und selber servicen. 

Leider gibt's im Bikemarkt hauptsächlich Gabeln mit 1.5"-Schaft... Da gab es doch für die Fanes auch einen Trick, dass man die Gabeln rein bekommt, oder? Irgend 'ne besonderen Steuersatzschale?


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2013)

Also 450 wären selbst für nen Komplettservice incl. Staubabstreifer und Simmerringen eine mehr als bodenlose Frechheit

Auseinanderfallen wird die Gabel wegen ein wenig Spiel in den Buchsen nicht. Ist halt nervig und das Ansprechverhalten leidet etwas.

Die Marzocchi ist doch recht einfach zu zerlegen und selber zu Warten.

Ich mach sowieso jede Gabel selber, also würde sich bei mir die Frage nach irgendeiner "Service Apotheke" eh nicht stellen...

Hast du die Gabel an nem Komplettrad oder mit nem Rahmenset gekauft?

Wenn ja, würd ich erstmal den Jü kontaktieren, ich denke er hat da ne Lösung die dích zufriedenstellt.


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Januar 2013)

Selber machen ... naja, gibt es denn die Buchsen zu kaufen? Beim Fahrradladen um die Ecke hieß es nur "Die Buchsen gibt es nicht zu kaufen, und öffnen dürfen wir die Gabel nicht."

Hab die Gabel mit dem Komplettbike V1 (X7-Sondermodell) bei Jürgen gekauft. Hab mit ihm auch schon telefoniert gehabt, er meinte, ich soll das ding direkt zu Cosmic schicken, mit Rechnungskopie.

Aber wenn's nicht gefährlich ist, fahr ich die Schüssel erstmal weiter und spar mir auf ne gebrauchte Totem, wollte eigentlich eh Coil fahren...


----------



## Piefke (14. Januar 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> In dem Fall würd ich die Gabel nämlich erstmal weiter fahren, und auf eine (evtl gebrauchte) Totem sparen. Die darf wenigstens jeder aufmachen und selber servicen.


Die 55 darfst du auch selber aufmachen und servicen.
Ersatzteile gibt´s bei bike-components.de oder mountainbikes.net


----------



## Symion (14. Januar 2013)

@Dschiehses
Habe auch grade ne 55 eingeschickt wegen Buchsenspiel. Das ist ganz klar ne Garantiesache. Und die hast du ja 3Jahre bei MZ. Also ganz entspannt bleiben.


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Januar 2013)

Mhm, für relativ wenig Geld könnte ich ne wenig gelaufene ältere (2008/2009) Totem bekommen, allerdings mit 1,5" Schaft. 

Was genau brauch ich, um die Gabel ins Fanes reinzukriegen? Eigentlich doch nur oben eine externe Lagerschale, oder?


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2013)

genau

und die gibts nur von Nukeproof als kompletten Steuersatz und heisst 44EEOS


----------



## woodybender (14. Januar 2013)

Das Fanes V2 Und V3 haben ein tapered Steuerrohr das heißt ein 1,5 Schaft passt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (14. Januar 2013)

@der-gute: du hast das doch auch so, hab ich das richtig in erinnerung?

es gibt die obere Lagerschale also nicht einzeln, das ist mist... kann man die denn mit ner anderen unteren lagerschale kombinieren, sicherlich, oder? ich hätte unten gern weiterhin das integrierte lager, damit die bauhöhe nich zu groß wird...


----------



## Kharne (14. Januar 2013)

Es funktioniert nicht! Auf die Weise kannst du eine tapered Gabel in einem 1 1/8 Steuerroher verbauen, aber keine 1.5 Gabel in nem tapered Steuerrohr.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2013)

woodybender schrieb:


> Das Fanes V2 Und V3 haben ein tapered Steuerrohr das heißt ein 1,5 Schaft passt nicht.


 

wenn man nicht genau weiß von was man redet, sollte man auch seine Finger zurückhalten und nicht schreiben.

Geht sehrwohl eine 1.5" Gabel im tapered Steuerrohr zu verbauen.

Eben mit dem oben genannten Nukeproof 44EEOS Steuersatz. (der anscheinend der Einzige dieser Bauform ist)
Man kann halt nur die obere Lagerschale verwenden, unten kann man die Lagerschale des original verbauten Acros weiter nutzen.

Hatte mich auch schonmal informiert, weil ich eine Talas mit 1.5" Steuerrohr verbauen wollte.

Übrigens könnt ihr @_der-gute_ schon glauben, er hatte mit der oberen Lagerschale ne 1.5" Gabel in seiner Fanes verbaut 



Gruß Sven


----------



## Piefke (14. Januar 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Mhm, für relativ wenig Geld könnte ich ne wenig gelaufene ältere (2008/2009) Totem bekommen, allerdings mit 1,5" Schaft.


Coil oder Solo Air?


----------



## Dschiehses (14. Januar 2013)

Coil!


----------



## woodybender (14. Januar 2013)

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2013)

oben 44EEOS, unten Hope Bottom Cup "E"


----------



## Dschiehses (15. Januar 2013)

Sieht ja ganz schön wuchtig aus. 

Aber Danke für die Info, dann kann ich das mal weiter planen...


(Meint ihr, Totem Coil + Roco TST R Coil harmonieren? Müsste, oder? Im Moment wird das Bike eigentlich eh nur als Deister-Allzweckwaffe rangenommen...)

Und noch was, was haltet ihr von diesen "Zero"-Vorbauen? Also, mit 0° Neigung... damit würde der Lenker ja etwas nach unten gehen (würde die externe Lagerschale kompensieren) - hat das irgendwie Nachteile für's bergauf fahren?


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2013)

0° ist 90° winkel zur gabel, also Lenkwinkel. Ein bisschen geht der vorbau nach oben.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Und noch was, was haltet ihr von diesen "Zero"-Vorbauen? Also, mit 0° Neigung... damit würde der Lenker ja etwas nach unten gehen (würde die externe Lagerschale kompensieren) - hat das irgendwie Nachteile für's bergauf fahren?


 
Fürs Bergauffahren wird sichs nicht negativ auswirken...

Musst halt du wissen in welcher höhe du deinen Lenker gerne hättest...
Da hat jeder andere Vorlieben.


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr den Superforce 45 negativ mit 5 mm Spacer.
Das is dann wie null Grad.
Leider geht nur negativ ohne Spacer net, 
sonst hat mein OR bald mehr Verzierung


----------



## downhillsau (15. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> wenn man nicht genau weiß von was man redet, sollte man auch seine Finger zurückhalten und nicht schreiben.
> 
> Geht sehrwohl eine 1.5" Gabel im tapered Steuerrohr zu verbauen.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch mal das Problem mit meinen alten Scott Rahmen. Leider wusste ich nix von den Nukeproof, so dass ich mir aus zwei Steuersätzen einen passenden geschweißt habe. Hat auch super funktioniert


----------



## slash-sash (23. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden 
Ich habe gestern meinen LRS auseinander genommen. Es ist ein Alutech-LRS mit Alutech-Felge und Alutech; also Novatec; Naben. Bei der Felge kanni ch euch nicht sagen, welche Jürgen mir damals verbaut hat. Das versuche ich aber noch mal nach zufragen. Jedenfalls hatte ich vor einigen Monaten von Jürgen keine verlässliche Antwort bekommen können, was meine verbaute Felge wiegt. Mittlerweile sind sämtliche Angaben ja auch auf der HP zu finden. Ich dachte aber, ich stelle sie trotzdem mal hier rein.
Die Felge ist eine weiß gepulverte mit 32er Außenmaß und wiegt 644g. Mag sein, dass es die MX32 von der HP ist.
Die vordere Nabe wiegt 186g. Optisch ähnelt sie keiner der auf der HP zu findenen Naben. Meine mag aber eine 1950er sein, jedoch von 2012. 
Wenn es jemanden interessiert, würde ich die Hintere heute auch noch mal wiegen und hier rein stellen.
Alles in Allem sind die Gewichte doch ziemlich ok, wenn ich das so mit Branchenprimus DT Swiss vergleiche.


----------



## Kharne (23. Januar 2013)

Hier stand Bullshit ^^


----------



## Astaroth (31. Januar 2013)

Welche Abmessungen haben nochmals die Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## Nasum (31. Januar 2013)

22,2x8 vorne und hinten gleich. Beim Fanes2.0, ich kann dir nicht sagen ob sich beim 3.0 was geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (31. Januar 2013)

Ok Danke


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> 22,2x8 ............ beim 3.0 .



27,4 x 8 mm an der Wippe


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2013)

und mit welchem Drehmoment sollte man die Dämpferbuchsen bzw -schrauben anziehen? Dämpfer: Vivid Coil

Hab dazu nirgends Angaben gefunden..oder nicht lang genug gesucht  Danke im Voraus


----------



## hasardeur (31. Januar 2013)

Steht in der Bedienungsanleitung der Fanes >>> 10Nm


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2013)

Also doch nicht lang genug gesucht...ich danke dir Hasardeur!


----------



## Bonvivant (31. Januar 2013)

Wo gibt's denn die Anleitung? Hab auf die Schnelle (online) nichts gefunden...


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2013)

Bei mir gab's sie zur Lieferung der Fanes als Komplett-Bike. Lag in nem A4-Briefumschlag zusammen mit Aufklebern und der Rechnung mit im Karton.


----------



## Ghost.1 (2. Februar 2013)

So nach langem bestaunen der neuen Fanes heute das erste negative:







Sattel raus gezogen und dann dass.... im Sattelrohr waren noch lauter späne, hab jetzt aber glaub langsam alle raus.

Nicht schön bei nem neuen bike sowas


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2013)

Sollte echt nicht passieren @Ghost.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (5. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal, wer von euch wird eigentlich im Mai am Gardasee-Festival sein?
Wäre doch mal nett zu sehen, wer sich so hinter den Forumsnamen verbirgt.


----------



## Splash (5. Februar 2013)

Meinereiner wird am Lago sein, verbinde das mit einem Kurzurlaub


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2013)

Ich bin über Pfingsten am Lago, also etwas zu spät. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich in Willingen.


----------



## F1o (5. Februar 2013)

Wir sind die Woche vorher in Finale und kommen dann am 1. Mai nach Riva.
Wenn alles sehr optimal läuft, dann schon mit Fanes SL....


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wer von euch wird eigentlich im Mai am Gardasee-Festival sein?
> Wäre doch mal nett zu sehen, wer sich so hinter den Forumsnamen verbirgt.



Ich bin evtl. auch dort...


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. Februar 2013)

mal wieder paar fragen:

1. sind im kompelettrad vorne und hinten immer die hansdampf pacestar drauf? hatte gehofft das vorne wenigstens der trailstar drauf ist

2. kann mir jemand sagen was ich alles brauche um die verbauten sunringle charger laufräder auf tubeless umzubauen? habe noch überhaupt keine erfahrungen mit tubeless

also die hansdampf sind ja schon mal geeignet, dann brauch ich noch ventile und milch, oder? muss das felgenband gewechselt werden? soll ich das alles von notubes kaufen oder gibts da andere bessere oder günstigere sachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. Februar 2013)

Das klingt ja ganz nett. Von mir kommt auch noch ein Bekannter mit. Der wird sein Fanes demnächst auch bekommen.
Laßt uns doch einen Tag mal bei Jürgen treffen und den Stand unsicher machen, bzw. ein wenig fachsimpeln....


----------



## RolfK (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Ghost1

Ventile und das gelbe Dichtband von Notubes, Dichtmilch würd ich dir die ZeroFlats empfehlen, fahre ich selber seit einem Jahr problemlos. Hatte auch erst die Milch von Notubes probiert, ist aber nicht so das wahre. Das originale Felgenband muss raus, dafür das gelbe Klebeband rein.


----------



## Banana Joe (6. Februar 2013)

Sind die charger comp nicht tubeless ready?. Die pro haben das dichtband ja schon drinne.


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. Februar 2013)

es sind aber die charger comp, wobei die felgen ja die gleichen sind


----------



## Banana Joe (6. Februar 2013)

Ich würde die auch die sets von notubes empfehlen kann da nichts schlechtes drüber sagen. Bei den charger pro hab ich auch die ventile und milch von notubes genommen.


----------



## 100 Oktan (6. Februar 2013)

Gardasee Bike Festival:

Wollen wir da ein neues Thema aufmachen, dann wird es vielleicht überischtlicher.


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. Februar 2013)

hab mal nach geschaut, das felgen band ist gelb und klebt auf der kompletten breite, scheint also schon das dichtband zu sein

kann ich die ventile hier nehmen: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...essventil-Universal-Mountain---2-Stueck-.html


http://www.bike-components.de/produ...essventil-Universal-Mountain---2-Stueck-.html


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2013)

Jepp, habe ich auch.


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. Februar 2013)

gut danke euch

ventile und milch sind bestellt

die lev hab ich mir auch gleich mit bestellt


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Februar 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das klingt ja ganz nett. Von mir kommt auch noch ein Bekannter mit. Der wird sein Fanes demnächst auch bekommen.
> Laßt uns doch einen Tag mal bei Jürgen treffen und den Stand unsicher machen, bzw. ein wenig fachsimpeln....


 
Hehe, invasion der Fanes Rider



100 Oktan schrieb:


> Gardasee Bike Festival:
> 
> Wollen wir da ein neues Thema aufmachen, dann wird es vielleicht überischtlicher.


 
Na dann mach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Februar 2013)

und wer treibt sich dieses Jahr in Willingen rum ????


----------



## RolfK (7. Februar 2013)

Werde hoffentlich nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz wieder dort sein, habs ja nicht sehr weit.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte gern mit meinem Filou dort hin. Vater&Sohn-Wochenende quasi.


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2013)

Bin och da


----------



## Bonvivant (10. Februar 2013)

Hat das Fanes e3 im rechten Horst-Link Lager auf der Innenseite eine (schwarze) (Abdeck-)kappe? Ich hab da nämlich keine und weiß nicht, ob ich sie verloren habe (wahrscheinlich) oder nicht... Danke schon mal fürs unters Ratt krabbeln 

edit1
Hat sich erledigt. Da ist eine Abdeckkappe gewesen, sie ist abgeschert, ein Teil des Gewindes der Lagerwelle steckt im Lager...wie krieg ich das wohl raus?

edit2
Ich habe die Lagerwelle raus drehen können und bräuchte quasi diese Teile neu (Nr. 5, 6 und 11 auf dem assembly sheet). Krieg ich das Ersatzteil vom jü? Oder kann ich es anderswo auftreiben? Lohnt sich bestimmt nicht, weil das Teil vom jü schneller da ist, als ich im Spezialhandel

edit3
Ja, die Teile gibt 's im web-shop...mal sehen, was jü sagt. Schon mal gut, dass da alles en detail gelistet ist.


edit4
Wenn das Enduro-Rennen dann ist, wenn "Willingen ist", bin ich auch da


----------



## phlipsn (11. Februar 2013)

Hi Leutz,

schieb mal kurz nen Angebot ein:

Habe eine Vivid Air, gekauft im Sommer ´12 und erst 5 Tage im Sommerulraub gefahren zu verkaufen. Tune ist ML, passt spitze zur Fanes... Wer Interesse hat einfach bei mir melden...

Phlipsn


----------



## akastylez (12. Februar 2013)

Bikemarkt


----------



## Dschiehses (12. Februar 2013)

Interesse meinerseits wäre vorhanden, Geld allerdings nicht. Was hast du dir preislich vorgestellt?


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> und wer treibt sich dieses Jahr in Willingen rum ????



Frau & Herr PeterTheo + 2 sind wohl dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (12. Februar 2013)

Hättest eher schreiben müssen oder können mit dem Dämpfer , hab mir erst ne Reverb kaufen müssen  weil meine KS i950r 8 Tage nach Garantieablauf kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Dschiehses (12. Februar 2013)

Respekt an den diensthabenden Ingenieur von KindShock...


----------



## imun (12. Februar 2013)

Ich versuch trotzdem noch was zu reißen mit KS. Vielleicht sind sie ja kulant?


----------



## ollo (13. Februar 2013)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Frau & Herr PeterTheo + 2 sind wohl dabei




das wird ja langsam eine kleine Runde ..... vielleicht auch mit der Zeit eine ganze Fanes Horde


----------



## imun (13. Februar 2013)

Fahrt ihr dort alle Rennen oder fahrt ihr nur so hin? Wo denn jetzt eigentlich, in Willingen?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2013)

Hat denn jemand eine Übernachtungsempfehlung für Willingen? Zeltplatz wäre zur Not OK, in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter ziehe ich aber ein echtes Bett vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (14. Februar 2013)

Also meine Frau und ich fahren beim Enduro Rennen mit, wenn ein Plätzchenn frei ist.

Und echtes Bett ist besser.


----------



## Shimon (14. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen, 
bin bis jetzt nur immer ein stiller mitleser gewessen. Ich habe auch vor nach Willingen zu fahren und am Rennen teilzunehmen. Evt. habe ich sorgar noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Würde mich freuen euch dort kennen zu lernen.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand eine Übernachtungsempfehlung für Willingen? Zeltplatz wäre zur Not OK, in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter ziehe ich aber ein echtes Bett vor



Garni Elegant Willingen  Sauber, moderne Zimmer, günstig und ein Top Frühstück, bei dem die Cheffin noch selber mit der Gusseisernen Pfanne rumkommt und Rührei verteilt


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2013)

Leider schon alles ausgebucht


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2013)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Also meine Frau und ich fahren beim Enduro Rennen mit, wenn ein Plätzchenn frei ist.
> 
> Und echtes Bett ist besser.



cool  wenn Teilnahme dann müßen wir euch anfeuern kommen.


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Leider schon alles ausgebucht



hast du Online die Kapazitäten geprüft oder Angerufen ??? Online war bei mir auch nichts mehr Frei (anderes Hotel als das Garni), hab dann aber trotzdem Angerufen und siehe da, war noch was Frei


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> cool  wenn Teilnahme dann müßen wir euch anfeuern kommen.



Nein, Ihr müßt einfach dort mitmachen. Ist eher kein Rennen sondern eine lustige Enduro Rundfahrt mit 250 gleichgesinnten 

War 2012 in Winterberg schon lustig. Allerdings war ich da noch mit zu wenig FW unterwegs, das war 

wir werden wohl im hotel edelweiss nächtigen, auch nett dort


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2013)

Hatte eine Mail geschickt. Muss ich eben weiter suchen....

UPDATE: Habe jetzt im Sonnenhof gebucht. Ist zwar 4km vom Ettels-Berg-Lift entfernt....aber mir san ja mitm Radl doa.....

Wer noch ein Zimmer sucht (59â¬/Nacht), dort ist wohl noch was frei: www.sonnenhof-willingen.de


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Februar 2013)

Bin zwar fahrradtechnisch bestens ausgestattet, aber hab so lange vom Fanes geträumt, dass ich nicht anders konnte:





In liebevoller Kleinarbeit vektorisiert, geplottet, entgittert und gedruckt - is schwarz auf schwarz. Es gehen aber auch viele andere Farbkombos (Alutechtypisches weiß-rot zum Beispiel...)

Ich weiß, dass der Rahmen sich mittlerweile geändert hat; meine Vorlage ist von den allerersten Serien gewesen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Update.


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen aber mein schaltwerk ist an der einen stelle wie weggeschliffen hab noch nicht sehen können wie das zu stande kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (17. Februar 2013)

Kommt es auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an die Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Februar 2013)

Gerade hab ich nochmal nachgeguckt, sieht nicht danach aus. Kann mir nur noch vorstellen das die kette da irgendwie dran gedrückt wird und die ist stabiler als das schaltwerk da sieht man nichts.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## TheMrJustus (17. Februar 2013)

Fährst du eventuell häufiger auf den kleinen Blättern vorne und hinten? Dann ist die Kette so lang, dass die Kette am Käfig, der dann ganz nach oben kommt, schleift.
Sonst hätte ich auch keine Idee wie das kommen könnte...


----------



## imun (18. Februar 2013)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Bin zwar fahrradtechnisch bestens ausgestattet, aber hab so lange vom Fanes geträumt, dass ich nicht anders konnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Bild? Oder was soll das sein??


----------



## racing_basti (18. Februar 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen aber mein schaltwerk ist an der einen stelle wie weggeschliffen hab noch nicht sehen können wie das zu stande kommt ...



Das kenn ich. Dazu kommt es meiner Meinung nach wenn du auf den eher größeren Ritzeln fährst und sich das Ganze dann durch die Kettenbewegung noch etwas nach oben bewegt. Kommt dann in Kontakt zum größten/ zweitgrößten Ritzel und hat eben diese Spuren. Kannst ja einfach mal im Stand auf zweit-/ drittgrößte Ritzel schalten und schauen wo die Bewegung endet.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Februar 2013)

imun schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bild? Oder was soll das sein??



Es ist ein T-Shirt, das hat er hier wohl vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Vorgestellt hat er die im Mega-Thread.


----------



## akastylez (18. Februar 2013)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Bin zwar fahrradtechnisch bestens ausgestattet, aber hab so lange vom Fanes geträumt, dass ich nicht anders konnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und ich dachte schon ich habe LANGEWEILE!


----------



## Ohlsson (20. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Sagt mal, hat schon mal einer ne rase Black Mamba in der Fanes gefahren? 
Bin mir nen bisschen unsicher ob das gut hinhaut, weil a) der Einschub ins satteleohr recht kurz ist und b) das ding sich ja recht weit ins sattelrohrr absenkt. 

Gibts Erfahrungswerte?
Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (20. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> [...]sollte sich auch die Mindesteinstecktiefe auf geschätzte 70-75mm verkürzt haben?
> Weiß ich nicht, hab 8cm Einstecktiefe, sodass die Stütze locker bis unter die Schweißnaht des Oberrohrs geht. Bei der LEV ist das ohnehin irrelevant.
> 
> Selber weiß ich auch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Auf der  einen Seite ist es dadurch nicht möglich mit einer normalen (und 300g  leichteren) Sattelstütze den Sattel weit genug zu versenken. Aber auf  der anderen Seite wird dieses kurze Sitzrohr es wohl erst einigen  Fahrern ermöglichen, die aktuelle LEV zu verwenden.
> ...



Meine LEV ist nach knapp einem Monat Benutzung übrigens grad kaputt gegangen, lässt sich nicht mehr absenken


----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2013)

Gehört vielleicht nicht zu 100% in's Fanes Forum, aber immerhin geht's ja hier auch um verschönern/Optik und nicht nur um Funktionalität.
Deshalb meine Frage: Ich möchte gerne meine schwarzen Speichen gegen weise wechseln. Welche Speichen kommt ihre empfehlen, die ich dann auch noch in weiß bekomme?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kharne (20. Februar 2013)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat schon mal einer ne rase Black Mamba in der Fanes gefahren?
> Bin mir nen bisschen unsicher ob das gut hinhaut, weil a) der Einschub ins satteleohr recht kurz ist und b) das ding sich ja recht weit ins sattelrohrr absenkt.



Brauchst du unbedingt 25cm Verstellweg? Bist du 2,10m groß? Dann würde es 
dir aber Ruck-zuck Stütze und/oder Sitzrohr zerlegen, da die Mamba kaum *Fleisch* 
hat, das permanent im Sitzrohr steckt.

Ich, ~1,80, fahre mein Stereo mit ~17cm Sattelauszug, heißt ich bräuchte 
auch *nur* eine Stütze mit 125mm Verstellweg. Zum Verstellweg musst du 
ja immer noch 3cm Bauraum draufrechnen!


----------



## milchkoenig (20. Februar 2013)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sagt mal, hat schon mal einer ne rase Black Mamba in der Fanes gefahren?
> Bin mir nen bisschen unsicher ob das gut hinhaut, weil a) der Einschub ins satteleohr recht kurz ist und b) das ding sich ja recht weit ins sattelrohrr absenkt.
> ...



Hast Du noch eine?

Leider wird sie nicht mehr produziert, weil Die von Rase jetzt auch auf Hydraulik setzten. 
Ich gebe meine nicht mehr her! 
Einmal im Jahr säubern, schmieren und vergessen!

Übrigens kann man bei der Black Mamba den Hub nach Wunsch einstellen, es muß nicht 25cm sein bei mir sind es vielleicht die Hälfte.


----------



## zec (20. Februar 2013)

@Bonvivant: Danke für die Infos. Aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es durchaus möglich gewesen, auch bei den kleinen Rahmen eine weitere Versenkbarkeit zu bekommen. Einfach den Bogen weglassen, der ja (so denke zumindest ich) wirklich nur optischer Natur ist. Mein Fanes-Enduro Rahmen hat z.B. ein gerades Sitzrohr. Nun fürchte ich, dass ich mein Fanes AM mit einer 27,2mm "Streichholzstütze" mit Hülse werden fahren müssen. Zipft mich jetzt schon an.

Das mit der LEV ist freilich sehr ärgerlich. Mich reizt die Stütze auch sehr, aber ich habe auch bereits negative Erfahrungen mit KS gemacht, die mich von einem Kauf noch abhalten.


----------



## akastylez (23. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal, hat von Euch schon jemand die Carbon Sitzstreben? Falls ja, wie ist die Verarbeitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (23. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat von Euch schon jemand die Carbon Sitzstreben? Falls ja, wie ist die Verarbeitung?




schaust Du mal hier ..... ist zwar nicht die ED sondern die AM Variante aber das sollte für den ersten Eindruck reichen  ..... die Carbonfolie die dort zu sehen ist, habe ich eingeklebt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/24217?page=2


----------



## akastylez (23. Februar 2013)

Ahhhh...schönes Ding! Die Streben sehen auf jeden Fall schick aus! Was wiegt es so? Zufrieden mit der Pinion? Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Fanes in RAW mit Carbonstreben nehme...kann mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen wie das aussieht...silber mit schwarzen streben...oder nehme ich sie ganz in schwarz. Muss das immer so kompliziert sein ?


----------



## ollo (23. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ahhhh...schönes Ding! Die Streben sehen auf jeden Fall schick aus! Was wiegt es so? Zufrieden mit der Pinion? Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Fanes in RAW mit Carbonstreben nehme...kann mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen wie das aussieht...silber mit schwarzen streben...oder nehme ich sie ganz in schwarz. Muss das immer so kompliziert sein ?



öhm Pinion ???? das ist die Getriebelose AM Variante mit der Carbonstrebe..... dem, dem die Pinion gehört (die Du da auch gesehen hast) wartete noch sehnsüchtig auf seine Plastik Streben. 

Die Pinion mit Dämpfer, Kurbel und Alustreben liegt bei 7,2 Kg, Gesamt weiß ich es gar nicht mehr, 14,5 würde ich mal schätzen..... und der Pinionfahrer selber ist sehr zufrieden mit seinem Rad und besonders mit dem Antrieb


----------



## akastylez (23. Februar 2013)

Ah..kk...ich will mir das Enduro möglichst leicht aufbauen. Der Laufradsatz liegt hier schon


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ah..kk...ich will mir das Enduro möglichst leicht aufbauen. Der Laufradsatz liegt hier schon



Du willst ein möglichst leichtes Fanes Enduro? Kannst dir in meinem Aufbau-Thread ein paar knackige Ideen holen.


----------



## akastylez (25. Februar 2013)

dann werde ich mal schauen...habe aber schon ziemlich genaue Vorstellungen  vielleicht finde sich ja noch die eine oder andere Inspiration


----------



## mogli.ch (26. Februar 2013)

Hab da ne Frage zum Einpressen der Lager in den Alu-Hinterbau:
schmiert man da Montagepaste, Fett, öl, Butter oder sonst was in die Lagerschalen?
Nach dem Auspressen der alten Lager hatte ich hartnäckige Rückstände in den Lagerschalen die sich kaum entfernen liessen!

Wie sieht es dann aus bei der Carbonstrebe: gibt es da was besonderes beim Ein- resp. Auspressen der Lager zu beachten?


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Februar 2013)

Da schmierst du genau ein was rein und das ist mittelfeste Schraubensicherung.

Davon sind auch die Rückstände.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2013)

Wirklich Schraubensicherung und nicht Lagerkleber? Gibt es da nicht Unterschiede? Bei meinen Lagersitzen waren die Rückstände jedenfalls schwerer zu entfernen, als das bei bröseligem mittelfesten Schraubenkleber der Fall ist.


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

kann mir Jemand zufällig sagen welche Leitungslänge der Hinterradbremse man bei einem M Rahmen braucht? Ich habe da was gebrauchtes an der Hand, weiss aber nicht ob es ausreicht weil diese wohl schon gekürzt wurde.


Ich danke Euch

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (26. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wirklich Schraubensicherung und nicht Lagerkleber? Gibt es da nicht Unterschiede? Bei meinen Lagersitzen waren die Rückstände jedenfalls schwerer zu entfernen, als das bei bröseligem mittelfesten Schraubenkleber der Fall ist.


 

Im Idealfall sollte man natürlich einen Lagerkleber alá Loctite 601 verwenden. 

Vernünftige (also Loctite) mittelfeste oder hochfeste Schraubensicherung geht aber genauso, und das hat normalerweise jeder Hobbyfahrradschrauber auf Lager

Die Lager im Hinterbau können ja sowieso nicht weg...


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2013)

Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung habe ich natürlich 

Jü meinte auf Nachfrage, dass sich die Lager rausdrücken können, wenn nicht geklebt. Da ich mit den neuen Lagern nicht sparsam war und ein Ausdrücken die Lager nicht besser macht, wollte ich es gleich richtig machen. Also werde ich heute mal Lagerkleber kaufen.


----------



## mogli.ch (27. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung habe ich natürlich
> 
> Jü meinte auf Nachfrage, dass sich die Lager rausdrücken können, wenn nicht geklebt. Da ich mit den neuen Lagern nicht sparsam war und ein Ausdrücken die Lager nicht besser macht, wollte ich es gleich richtig machen. Also werde ich heute mal Lagerkleber kaufen.



Hat Jü eine Empfehlung für den Kleber abgegeben?
Lieber Loctite 601 (hochfest) oder doch loctite 641 (mittelfest)?

Wie sieht es bei der Carbonstrebe aus?


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2013)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Hat Jü eine Empfehlung für den Kleber abgegeben?
> Lieber Loctite 601 (hochfest) oder doch loctite 641 (mittelfest)?
> 
> Wie sieht es bei der Carbonstrebe aus?




zumindest für das Alugewinde Inlet in das die HR Achse greift hat er mir Uhu 300 Plus Endfest empfohlen, da sich das Inlet mit Loctite eingeklebt gelöst hat


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2013)

Uhu 300 ist ein 2k Kleber auf Epoxid-Basis. Die Lager sollen ja auch mal wieder raus, ohne den Rahmen zu zerstören 

Lagerkleber ist gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen (außer im Netz). Daher frage ich mich, ob letztlich nicht auch Sekundenkleber genügt. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> zumindest für das Alugewinde Inlet in das die HR Achse greift hat er mir Uhu 300 Plus Endfest empfohlen, da sich das Inlet mit Loctite eingeklebt gelöst hat




man beachte die zwei Wörter in Trendigem Blau und Groß  ...... der Kleber hat zwar nichts mit den Lagern zu tun aber da wir gerade schon bei Fanes und Kleben sind / waren..... (ich schreibe es das nächste mal noch Ausdrücklich dazu, wozu der oder das *NICHT*  ist  )


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2013)

Ja Ollo, manchmal brauche ich das. Ich hatte schon nach Uhu 300 endfest gesucht.....beinahe wäre es passiert .

Ohne Lagerkleber halten die Lager übrigens nicht in meiner Fanes. Zumindest die Wippenlager könnte ich mit bloßen Händen rein und raus drücken. Die Hauptlager passen auch ohne Kleber, den würde man eh weg drücken, also habe ich gleich drauf verzichtet.


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja Ollo, manchmal brauche ich das. Ich hatte schon nach Uhu 300 endfest gesucht.....beinahe wäre es passiert .
> 
> Ohne Lagerkleber halten die Lager übrigens nicht in meiner Fanes. Zumindest die Wippenlager könnte ich mit bloßen Händen rein und raus drücken. Die Hauptlager passen auch ohne Kleber, den würde man eh weg drücken, also habe ich gleich drauf verzichtet.




puh ... was gut das die Schaltzentrale dann doch noch angesprungen ist und das Uhu im Regal geblieben ist ....

der Kleber hier müßte doch passen 


http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/220830/?insert_kz=VQ&hk=SEM&WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=google_pla


----------



## 100 Oktan (27. Februar 2013)

Von welchen Lagern redet Ihr?

Die Lager in den Druckstreben, welche mit der Wippe in Verbindung stehen?

Oder Horst Link? Sind doch Gleitlager, oder?

Oder Das Schwingenhauptlager der Kettenstreben am Tretlager?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2013)

Alle Lager außer Horstlink. Eben alles mit Rillenkugellagern.

Habe jetzt Lagerkleber bei Völkner bestellt. Gab 24h Lieferoption, so dass ich am WE wieder startklar bin


----------



## 100 Oktan (1. März 2013)

Und alle Lager, außer Horst Link, müssen eingeklebt werden?


----------



## hasardeur (1. März 2013)

Die beiden Lager in der Wippe ließen sich bei meiner Fanes sehr leicht rein und raus drücken. Ohne Kleber würde das nicht halten. Die Hauptlager würden wohl auch ohne Kleber halten, habe sie aber trotzdem wieder eingeklebt. Die Lager in den Stützstreben würden sicher auch ohne Kleber halten. 3x dürft Ihr raten......habe ich auch eingeklebt. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## 100 Oktan (2. März 2013)

Sind die ab Werk auch schon eingeklebt gewesen?


----------



## Dampfsti (2. März 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Sind die ab Werk auch schon eingeklebt gewesen?


 
Ja.
Zumindest bei meiner
  @_Piefke_

Einkleben hat eigentlich nur Vorteile (abgesehen von der Arbeit die Rückstände beim lagerwechseln wieder zu entfernen  ), vorallem einen absolut spielfreien und sicheren Sitz.


----------



## zec (2. März 2013)

Wie schauts denn mit dem Steuersatz aus? Auch immer zusätzlich einkleben (womit?), oder nur wenn er quasi ohne Einpressen auch schon passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. März 2013)

Ja, auch einkleben... Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung reicht.
Hat mir zumidest der Jü so vorgegeben.
Ich musste meinen Steuersatz selber einbauen, da bei meinem Rahmen irgendwie vergessen wurde den gleich einzubauen


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2013)

In einen ordentlichen Lagersitz schmiert man sicherlich KEINEN Lagerkleber geschweige denn Schraubensicherung.  Lagerkleber ist ein Problemlöser für ganz spezielle Fälle. Man man ihr kommt auf Ideen...

Etwas Montagepaste zum Einpressen kann man machen.

Wenn der Hersteller so einen Schmarn wirklich vorgibt, sollte er mal drüber nachdenken wo die axiale Belastung herkommt die das Lager wandern läßt und diese abstellen anstatt das Lager festzukleben...

Jetzt wundert mich auch nicht mehr, das sich die Lager im Zeitraffertempo zerlegen.

So nun wünsche ich noch fröhliches Schönreden...



zec schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit dem Steuersatz aus? Auch immer zusätzlich einkleben (womit?), oder nur wenn er quasi ohne Einpressen auch schon passt?



Montagepaste und gut..

Wenn ein Steuersatz/Lager ohne Pressen reinrutsch ist eine der beiden Passungen fürn Popo... also beide kontrollieren und dann eines der beiden Teile ersetzen


----------



## 100 Oktan (4. März 2013)

@ [email protected]:
Ich sehe es genauso.

Zwar möchte ich jetzt nicht behaupten, die Fanes wäre Schrott, aber enttäuscht bin ich dennoch, dass die Lager eingeklebt werden.

Der klassische Maschinenbau sieht in einer Passung keinen Kleber vor. Auch in einer gesunden Schraubverbindung gibt es keine Schraubensicherung.

Wenn Kleber benötigt wird, dann nur weil die Konstruktion bis aufs Limit und vielleicht sogar darüber hinaus ausgereizt ist, oder manche auftretenden Lasten erst gar nicht bei der Auslegung berücksichtigt wurden.

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der Jürgen die Lager nur deswegen einklebt, damit die Rahmen nicht zum Knarzen anfangen. 


Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den anderen Herstellern aus? Liteville, Canyon, Ghost, Cube, Specialized, ...

Bei Nicolai ist zumindest nix eingeklebt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. März 2013)

wenn wir schon beim steursatz sind...

ich wollte letzte woche meine lyrik aus dem fanes komplettbike ausbauen, also alles soweit abgebaut, aber die gabel einfach nicht raus bekommen... habe schon mehrere gabeln ausgebaut, und die gingen alle ohne probleme raus

was ist da los? hab dann oben mit dem gummi hammer auf den schaft geschlagen, aber die gabel hat sich nur ein paar mm bewegt

den umbau auf coil hab ich dann halt mit der eingebauten gabel gemacht, war zwar nicht so schön, ging aber auch


----------



## lhampe (5. März 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> @ [email protected]:
> Ich sehe es genauso.
> 
> Zwar möchte ich jetzt nicht behaupten, die Fanes wäre Schrott, aber enttäuscht bin ich dennoch, dass die Lager eingeklebt werden.
> ...



Ich beobachte das wandern der Lager auch, aber nur im oberen Lager der Wippe. Es ist richtig das im klassischen Maschinenbau kein zusätzlichen kleben notwendig ist und die Lagerlebensdauer auch im idealfall lebenslang ist. 
Ich weiß nicht was manche hier für Vorstellungen von Fahrradkonstruktion haben. Der große Vorteil von Rillenkugellagern ist das sie axiale und radiale Lasten aufnehmen. Das vereinfacht die Konstruktion deutlich. Natürlich werden in Full Suspension Rädern die Lager nicht unerheblich axial belastet. Es ist sehr aufwendig die axiale und radiale Führung zu trennen, so das sie Spiel- und Reibungsfrei arbeitet. Und natürlich werden die Belastungsgrenzen von Lagern, und Rahmenteilen extrem ausgereizt um Kosten und vor allem Gewicht zu sparen. So ein Fahrrad wird ähnlich einem Flugzeug auf Zeitfestigkeit und nicht auf Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegt. Ihr wollt kein Fahrrad fahren und bezahlen das auf Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegt und getestet ist. Gerade kleine Firmen wie Alutech können sowas nicht leisten. Alutech hat ja auch reagiert und bei der V3 größere Lager verwendet und ein Rillenlager gegen ein Gleitlager ersetzt.
Ich sage nicht das alles richtig ist was Alutech macht, mir gefallen einige Detaillösungen auch nicht, aber man darf nicht mit Erwartungen von Automobilentwicklung an ein Fahrrad gehen.

Ich habe bisher in jedem Hinterbau beschädigte Lager innerhalb eines Jahres festgestellt. Nun sind die Hinterbauten aufgrund der langen Hebel unempfindlich gegenüber Lagerreibung. Ein Problem gibt es erst wenn die Lager so weit verschlissen sind wenn sie deutliches Spiel aufweisen oder so stark korrodiert sind das sie festgegangen sind. Rauh oder schwer gehende Lager stören die Funktion nicht wirklich.

Und das Alutech seit dem Fanes Wachstum seine Qualitätskontrolle noch nicht im Griff hat ist nun wirklich kein Geheimniss. Die gab es vorher auch nicht, aber weil Jürgen alles selbst gemacht hat war es mehr oder weniger egal.


----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim steursatz sind...
> 
> ich wollte letzte woche meine lyrik aus dem fanes komplettbike ausbauen, also alles soweit abgebaut, aber die gabel einfach nicht raus bekommen... habe schon mehrere gabeln ausgebaut, und die gingen alle ohne probleme raus
> 
> ...




Du hast in der oberen Lagerschale deines Steuersatzes eine Art Keil. Der verhindert, dass die Gabel so ohne weiteres raus rutscht. Gib der Gabel mal tüchtig eine mit dem Gummihammer von oben. Zum noch besseren Schutz (auch deines Gummihammers) kannst du eine ale A-Head-Set-Kappe aufschrauben. Jetzt sollte sich die Gabel langsam allmälich nach unten arbeiten. Wenn du ca. 1-1,5cm geschafft hast, schiebst du die Gabel nach oben und dann müsste der Keil inkl. Abdeckplatte nach oben wandern. Das ist der Punkt, wo du beide von einander trennen kannst und schon kannst du die Gabel problemlos nach unten raus ziehen.
Manche Keile sitzen strammer, manche verfehlen ihre Wirkung und Aufgabe total.
Probier mal und gib mal Bescheid, ob's geklappt hat bzw. daran gelegen hat.


----------



## racing_basti (5. März 2013)

@Ghost.1: Wenn du einen Acros Steuersatz verbaut hast, gibt es den von slash-sash angesprochenen Zentrierring. Ist ein schwarzer Kunststoffring mit Schlitz der für eine spielfreie Verbindung zwischen Gabelschaft und Lager sorgt. Bitte nicht einfach von oben auf die Gabel kloppen! Nimm einen dünnen Schraubendreher und hebel den Zentrierring langsam raus, vorsicht die brechen gern... Danach fällt die Gabel fast von selbst raus.
Sollte er die Aktion nicht überleben wende dich direkt an Acros - so hab ich das auch schonmal gemacht, zwei Tage später hatte ich fünf neue Zentrierringe im Briefkasten. Neuen Steuersätzen liegen inzwischen zwei Ringe bei.


----------



## hasardeur (5. März 2013)

Danke lhampe. Wieder etwas dazu gelernt. Klingt für mich plausibel.

Das Ghost meiner Frau hatte ich noch nicht soweit auseinander, bei Cube sind die Lager jedoch nicht geklebt, halten aber auch nicht länger.

Bei meinen neuen Lagern habe ich Jürgens Rat befolgt und kräftig Fett rein geschmiert. So sollten sie deutlich länger halten. Die originalen hatte nämlich von innen der Rost zerfressen. Sonst war alles gut.


----------



## Piefke (5. März 2013)

Nach fast zwei Jahren Fanes mal mein Lagerfazit:
Das am stärksten belastete Lager ist an der Verbindung Wippe - obere Hinterbaustrebe zu finden. Das hielt bei meiner 3. und finalen Strebe (erste verbogen, dann kurzfristig eine unlackierte bekommen) nur ca. ein viertel Jahr. Ich hab zwar kostenlos Ersatzlager vom Jü bekommen, mir aber um sofort wieder biken zu können, FAG - Lager im örtlichen Eisenwarenladen geholt. Diese laufen seit dem wunderbar, auch ohne nachfetten. Offenbar hat Alutech hier ein wenig an der Lagerqualität gespart.
Alle anderen Lager sind noch original und laufen noch gut, hab den Hinterbua im Winter erst auseinander gehabt, um das zu kontrollieren.
Ach ja, ich hab die neuen Lager auch nicht eingeklebt.


----------



## Masberg (5. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> ich habe den Schaltwerkzug oberhalb der Tretlagers verlegt. So hat der Zug praktisch kein Längenänderung durchs Einfedern. Die Aluplatte ist nur als Sicherung gedacht damit der Zug nicht an das kleine Ritzel kommt. Ob man die wirklich braucht kann ich nicht sagen.



Wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob deine Lösung nach wie vor funktioniert oder ob du Probleme bekommen hast. Den Zug so zu verlegen finde ich recht gut gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (5. März 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob deine Lösung nach wie vor funktioniert oder ob du Probleme bekommen hast. Den Zug so zu verlegen finde ich recht gut gelöst.



saubere Lösung mit dem kleinen Blech  Man kann sogar noch weiter gehen und den Zug weiter unten verlegen mit Befestigung an der ISCG Aufnahme (Kabelbinder) und lässt ihn dann an den vorhandenen Befestigungspunkten weiterlaufen ( hält bei meiner AM seit Dezember)


----------



## mogli.ch (5. März 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Wollte mal kurz nachfragen, ob deine Lösung nach wie vor funktioniert oder ob du Probleme bekommen hast. Den Zug so zu verlegen finde ich recht gut gelöst.



Bin die gleiche Zugverlegung die ganze letzte Saison gefahren. Sie hat sich echt bewährt. Duch die Hammerschmidt wird der Zug sogar noch besser geführt! Das Kabel bewegt sich beim Einfedern kaum.
Unabhänging von lhampe habe ich auch den den Jagwire Kabelschutz verwendet, da sonst das Kabel an der Kante verletzt würde (somit fällt diese Zugverlegung für Gewichtsfetischisten weg... andererseits könnte man das Kabel dafür etwas kürzen...).
Wenn mehrere auf die selbe Lösung kommen muss ja was dran sein!
In meinem Fotoalbum hats für Interessierte noch einige Aufnahmen.


----------



## Masberg (5. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> saubere Lösung mit dem kleinen Blech  Man kann sogar noch weiter gehen und den Zug weiter unten verlegen mit Befestigung an der ISCG Aufnahme (Kabelbinder) und lässt ihn dann an den vorhandenen Befestigungspunkten weiterlaufen ( hält bei meiner AM seit Dezember)



du meinst also oberhalb tretlager und dann die ISCG Aufnahme nutzend unter der Kettenstrebe weiterführen, so wie es vorgesehen ist?
Biegt sich hier der Schaltzug zu Lasten erhöhrter Reibung nicht zu sehr, unabhängig davon, dass für das Kabel genügend Platz vorhanden ist? 
BTW -> Foto?


----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich beobachte das wandern der Lager auch, aber nur im oberen Lager der Wippe. Es ist richtig das im klassischen Maschinenbau kein zusätzlichen kleben notwendig ist und die Lagerlebensdauer auch im idealfall lebenslang ist.
> Ich weiß nicht was manche hier für Vorstellungen von Fahrradkonstruktion haben. Der große Vorteil von Rillenkugellagern ist das sie axiale und radiale Lasten aufnehmen. Das vereinfacht die Konstruktion deutlich. Natürlich werden in Full Suspension Rädern die Lager nicht unerheblich axial belastet. Es ist sehr aufwendig die axiale und radiale Führung zu trennen, so das sie Spiel- und Reibungsfrei arbeitet. Und natürlich werden die Belastungsgrenzen von Lagern, und Rahmenteilen extrem ausgereizt um Kosten und vor allem Gewicht zu sparen. So ein Fahrrad wird ähnlich einem Flugzeug auf Zeitfestigkeit und nicht auf Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegt. Ihr wollt kein Fahrrad fahren und bezahlen das auf Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegt und getestet ist. Gerade kleine Firmen wie Alutech können sowas nicht leisten. Alutech hat ja auch reagiert und bei der V3 größere Lager verwendet und ein Rillenlager gegen ein Gleitlager ersetzt.
> Ich sage nicht das alles richtig ist was Alutech macht, mir gefallen einige Detaillösungen auch nicht, aber man darf nicht mit Erwartungen von Automobilentwicklung an ein Fahrrad gehen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wollt ich grad was schreiben und seh, dass meine Gedanken schon zu Wort gebracht wurden 

Ich möcht mal einen sehen der sich so ein Bike kauft, bzw kaufen kann und dann noch damit fahren will, wenn der Rahmen anstatt 3,3kg auf einmal 8kg hat. 

Mir gefällt die Hinterbaulagerung der Fanes sogar sehr gut, wenn ein Lager den Geist aufgibt, kommt eben ein neues für ein paar Euronen rein...
Keine Speziallösungen, keine Spezialpreise wenn mal was dran is...



Hab meine Zugverlegung übrigens genauso. Allerdings so wie Mogli.ch dann gleich unter der Kettenstrebe entlang.
Zum Schutz des Zuges hab ich einfach nen durchsichtigen Kunststoffschlauch drüber geschoben.
Mal sehn wie langs hält...


----------



## kopis (5. März 2013)

Hi Fanesbesitzer,

wer von euch gerne seine Marzocchi 55 RC3 EVO Ti gegen eine Lyrik SA RC2 DH tauschen und 250gr Gewicht abspechen möchte....meldet sich bitte bei mir ;-)

Grüße kopis

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ir-170-mm-gegen-marzocchi-55-rc3-evo-ti-170mm


----------



## ollo (5. März 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> du meinst also oberhalb tretlager und dann die ISCG Aufnahme nutzend unter der Kettenstrebe weiterführen, so wie es vorgesehen ist?
> Biegt sich hier der Schaltzug zu Lasten erhöhrter Reibung nicht zu sehr, unabhängig davon, dass für das Kabel genügend Platz vorhanden ist?
> BTW -> Foto?




ja genauso und soweit passt es bzw. die Schaltung läuft sauber und ein Bild mach ich die Tage mal muß eh noch was schrauben


----------



## lhampe (6. März 2013)

Die Zugverlegung funktioniert nach wie vor. Der Zugschutz verruscht manchmal, das ist auch alles.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

So,

ich warte nur noch auf die Laufräder - kommen wohl morgen.






mit der Verarbeitung der Carbonsitzstreben bin ich nicht zufrieden, wenn sie so halten wie  sie an manchen Stellen aussehen, halten sie nicht lange.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. März 2013)

Was genau stört dich denn an der Verarbeitung der Sitzstreben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Ich lade nachher mal ein Bild hoch.


----------



## Kharne (10. März 2013)

Ist das ein kurzes Schaltwerk, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Jupp, ist ein kurzes.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Was genau stört dich denn an der Verarbeitung der Sitzstreben?



Sieht irgendwie aus wie selbstgebastelt - hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir die Kohle gespart.


----------



## Kharne (10. März 2013)

Das wird mit der 2-fach Kurbel nicht hinhauen!


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Wurde so ausgeliefert...wird wohl hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. März 2013)

Meh?

Ist das ein Zee/Saint/X0 DH Schaltwerk, oder ist das ein Shimano GS/SRAM Midcage Schaltwerk?

Erstere sind für 25 Zähne ausgelegt, sprich das reicht für ne 11-36 Kasette an ner 1-fach 
Kurbel, letztere haben 39? Zähne Kapazität, dass reicht für ne 11-36 Kasette und ne 2-fach 
Kurbel mit ner Abstufung von max 14 Zähnen!

PS: Die Sitzstreben sehen nicht grade toll aus...


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Das ist nen X0 Schaltwerk...


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. März 2013)

oooohaaaa das schaut wirklich aus wie selbst  gebastelt. Da kann man nur hoffen das das ein Einzelfall ist/bleibt.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Ich war damit schon beim Jü, er meinte es geht nicht anders....die sähen alle so aus - ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich auf Alu wechsele.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Meh?
> 
> Ist das ein Zee/Saint/X0 DH Schaltwerk, oder ist das ein Shimano GS/SRAM Midcage Schaltwerk?
> 
> ...


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. März 2013)

Na dann bin ich froh das ich die Alustreben habe, die sehen gut aus und das bisschen mehr Gewicht ist mir dann auch Wurscht. Schade eigentlich. Mann kennt von Alutech sonst halt nur gutes.


----------



## Banana Joe (10. März 2013)

heist ja auch nicht carbontech die firma ...  sorry aber der musste jetzt raus 

wenn es aber nur an der stelle so aussieht und der rest ok ist würde ich meinen das es doch geht.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. März 2013)

Sieht echt aus wie ein ganz kurzer Käfig mit nur 25Z Kapazität...

hmm die Karbonstreben sind nun wirklich net besonders schön

Mach mal noch ein paar Bilder von der gesamten Strebe, wie sie sonst so aussieht.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, hätte ich das vorher gewusst dass man sowas für sein Geld bekommt hätte ich es gelassen. Ich scheine aber insgesamt Pech zu haben...

Nen Kratzer im rechten Standrohr der Gabel, ne unsauber gepulverte Wippe







wurde ja auch alles gleich vom Jü getauscht, sowas würde ich aber gar nicht erst verbauen. Bei Bikes in der Preisklasse gehört für mich eine Endkontrolle dazu, ist doch kein Radon, Canyon etc.


----------



## Kharne (10. März 2013)

Damit fährst du kein 2-fach! Viel zu kurz der Käfig...

Mal zum Vergleich, Midcage bei Shimano:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Tja...dann wurde wohl auch da Mist gebaut.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. März 2013)

Schrauben da irgendwelche Hilfsstudenten die absolut keine Ahnung von MTB´s die Bikes zusammen???
Des kanns ja auch net sein...

An der Qualitätskontrolle muss unbedingt was geändert werden bei AT.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Tja...ich hab Jü nochmal ne Mail geschrieben....auch wegen dem Schaltwerk...mal schauen.

Hätte wohl doch lieber das 601er kaufen sollen.


----------



## Michael140 (10. März 2013)

Nachdem die Lieferung der Streben sich fast ein Jahr hinzieht, finde ich es unschön wenn das Finish so aussehen sollte. Gibt es eine Madenschraube zum kontern der radstandverstellung so wie bei der alustrebe? Ich hätte gedacht, dass ein Alueinsatz dabei ist, welcher die Kräfte der Schraube verteilt. Ich rechne ja fast nicht mehr damit, dass ich die carbonstrebe dieses Jahr noch an meinem fanes fahren kann. Ab Mitte Mai kann ich es nicht mehr zum jü schicken, da es gebraucht wird.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. März 2013)

Da wird mir Angst und Bange 
Bin dann echt mal auf meinen SL Rahmen gespannt.


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Da haste Du ja keine Radstandverstellung...von daher sollte es besser aussehen.


----------



## Anthony (10. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie selbstgebastelt - hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir die Kohle gespart.




 was ist das denn???????


----------



## goflo (10. März 2013)

Vermiest mir grad die Vorfreude auf meins 
Da dauerts ewig bis die Dinger kommen und dann sehen sie aus als wären die Ratten drangewesen.


----------



## Kharne (10. März 2013)

Kamen die Streben schon so verkratzt?

(Sieht man schön auf dem oberen Bild vom Vorposter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthony (10. März 2013)

Das ist weder A noch B noch C Ware...das ist Ausschussware! REKLAMIEREN!


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kamen die Streben schon so verkratzt?
> 
> (Sieht man schön auf dem oberen Bild vom Vorposter)




Das Rad wurde noch nicht gefahren - ja es kam so...sind aber glaube ich keine Kratzer sondern Streifen vom drüberputzen.


----------



## grosser (10. März 2013)

Die Strebe sieht ja nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend aus vom Aussehen mal abgesehen!

Sie wurde mal so angepriesen -->


----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

Schön wärs! 

Hier habe ich mal noch ein paar mehr Bilder reingepackt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624090


----------



## DerKummer (11. März 2013)

buff. Da schwört man seit Jahren auf Alutech und dann sieht und hört man immer mehr solcher Geschichten. Mir läufts eiskalt den Rücken runter! 

Aber warum muss sich auch jeder Depp ne Fanes kaufen, Mensch!?  Ein solches Wachstum kann ja nur nach hinten losgehen! 

... ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich die Situation möglichst schnell wieder ändert und sich die Qualität wieder auf dem üblichen Alutech-Niveau einpendelt. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass derJü sich nicht darum bemüht!!

(In diesem Sinne schätze ich mich glücklich noch eine handgebrutzelte Fanes abbekommen zu haben und) ... auf die Carbon-Streben warte ich dann wohl noch ein Jährchen (oder zwei?).


----------



## Astaroth (11. März 2013)

Ich möchte meiner Fanes einen neuen Vorbau spendieren. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. März 2013)

Ritchey c220 Trail? 
60 bei Actionsport.de
leicht und trotzdem steif.


----------



## akastylez (11. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Damit fährst du kein 2-fach! Viel zu kurz der Käfig...
> 
> Mal zum Vergleich, Midcage bei Shimano:



Gerade nochmal mitm Jü telefoniert, nach seiner Aussage geht das mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk und der 2x Kubel, die fahren das da vor Ort auch so. Was man wohl nicht machen sollte, vorne groß und hinten groß fahren.


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2013)

Glaub ich nicht, da musst du schon sehr mit dem Schalten aufpassen und die Kettenlänge auf Maximum haben.

Naja probiers aus.


----------



## Piefke (11. März 2013)

Entgegen aller Theorie kann man auch mit einem kurzen Schaltwerk 2fach fahren, zumindest bei einer 11 -32 Kassette. Man kürzt ide Kette so weit, dass groß - groß gerade noch so geht. Dann ist die Kette zwar bei klein . klein sehr wenig gespannt, aber diese Kombi fährt man ja uch nicht.


----------



## akastylez (11. März 2013)

Naja....hier ist aber eine 11-36 verbaut. Ich kann auch noch nicht recht glauben dass das so geht - wir werden sehen.


----------



## lhampe (11. März 2013)

Bei der Fanes kommt hinzu das die Kettenlängung über Einfederung nicht zu verachten ist. Deshalb unbedingt im eingefederten Zustand Kettenlänge einstellen. Wenn das nicht passt zerreißt es sonst Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge beim Einfedern.


----------



## akastylez (11. März 2013)

Bei der Kette wurden wohl auch nur zwei Glieder rausgenommen....zumindest lagen diese im Karton der mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. März 2013)

Mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk wird sicher knifflig. 
Die meisten Gänge funzen schon. 
Ich finds aber ziemlich bekloppt, wenn man ständig an sein Schaltwerk denken muss 
und aufpassen muss, dass es nicht abreisst. Gerade wenn man eine technisch anspruchsvolle Strecke fährt, ist man doch froh, wenn man sich auf das Fahren konzentrieren kann. 
Ich tippe auch, dass es nicht klappt mit ner 36er Kassette. 
Mit einem Mittleren Sw ist man abgesichert bei Zweifach.


----------



## akastylez (11. März 2013)

Ich denke auch das es Probleme geben wird...


----------



## DerKummer (11. März 2013)

> Ich möchte meiner Fanes einen neuen Vorbau spendieren. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?!



Bei mir kommt irgendwann ein Syntace Megaforce dran. Brachial verwindungssteif das Teil. Im Moment scheitert es an den Finanzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (11. März 2013)

DerKummer schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt irgendwann ein Syntace Megaforce dran. Brachial verwindungssteif das Teil. Im Moment scheitert es an den Finanzen.



In der ami-Bucht bekommst du den Megaforce2 für ca. 70-75 euronen


----------



## Dampfsti (11. März 2013)

DerKummer schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt irgendwann ein Syntace Megaforce dran. Brachial verwindungssteif das Teil. Im Moment scheitert es an den Finanzen.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben... 
Sehr verwindungssteif der Megafoce2 und noch dazu schön leicht...
Einziges Manko ist halt der Preis



Das mit dem kurzen SW wird nur funktionieren wenn man seeeeehr gut aufpasst was man gerade so schaltet...
Mir wär das zu stressig.

Hab an meiner ja ein ZEE SW in Verbindung mit ner Hammerschmidt dran.
Geht bei ner 11-36er Kassette schon recht knapp aus...
Weniger Spielraum möchte ich nicht mehr haben.
Muss ja mit der HS auch bei "klein/klein" funktionieren.


----------



## ollo (11. März 2013)

DerKummer schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt irgendwann ein Syntace Megaforce dran. Brachial verwindungssteif das Teil. Im Moment scheitert es an den Finanzen.




ich habe meinen gerade abgeschraubt und gegen einen Thomson in 50 mm getauscht ...... heißt also ich habe einen in 60 mm über  .... vielleicht können wir mal per PN abgleichen wie Deine Finanzen und mein Megaforce zusammen finden


----------



## DerKummer (11. März 2013)

> ich habe meinen gerade abgeschraubt und gegen einen Thomson in 50 mm getauscht ...... heißt also ich habe einen in 60 mm über
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke fürs Angebot, Ollo! Aber das wird so grundsätzlich nichts.  Hab nämlich mein Auslandssemester in Schweden verlängert, weils hier so hübsch lol ist.  

... bin froh wenn ich mir dann im Juni ne Vario-Stütze und neue Reifen leisten kann, damit die Megavalanche Woche ausgiebig genossen werden kann. Der Tune von meinem Dämpfer muss auch noch geändert werden ...  Hätt' ich nur Bafög! btw. wären mir 60mm auch zu lang.


----------



## imun (12. März 2013)

Immer der Ärger mit den Finanzen  zum Glück geht es nicht nur mir so


----------



## akastylez (12. März 2013)

So,

meine Laufräder sind heute gekommen - 12,82Kg






nur das Schaltwerk muss der Jü mir noch tauschen - das Schalten damit geht gar nicht!


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2013)

Für den Harz fehlen noch Kefü mit Taco oder Bash, Teleskopstütze und ein Satz Pedalen 

Aber auch die 13,5+ sind ja noch sehr gut...

Auch wenn die Verabeitung der Carbonstreben aus der Nähe wohl nicht so der Hit ist, denke ich, das sie, durch den Höheren Flex, endlich das Problem mit den bisherigen brechenden/reißenden Streben lösen.

Du scheinst einen recht langen Vorbau zu fahren oder?


----------



## akastylez (12. März 2013)

Kefü evtl...aber die absenkbare Sattelstütze habe ich gleich verkauft...brauche ich nicht 

EDIT: Ist der ganz normale 65er so wie er es fürs M empfohlen wird. Ich werde mal schauen mit den Streben - ich habe mir da jetzt selbst geholfen


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

So,

da mich einige PN's bezüglich des kurzen X0 Schaltwerk bei 2x10 erreicht haben, hier mal ein paar Bilder










vorne groß und hinten auf dem 4. von oben ist der Arsch ab, wenn ich mich jetzt draufsetze, spannt sich das nochmal ein wenig mehr und es würde wohl nicht lange dauern bis es abreist. Ergo, die oberen vier Ritzel kann ich gar nicht nutzen mit vorne groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. März 2013)

Sag ja, mit kurzem Schaltwerk und 11-36 Kassette einfach unmöglich.
Ist aber traurig, dass so etwas bei der Montage nicht bemerkt wird. 
Ein Armutszeugnis. Ich muss doch als Monteur mal alle Gänge durchschalten, um zu schauen, was ich da fabriziert habe?
Unglaublich.


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Naja...Laut dem Jü sollte es ja gehen. Geht aber nicht...ergo es wurde auch nicht getestet.


----------



## racing_basti (13. März 2013)

War der Radstand schon auf das Maximum gestellt? Falls nicht, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass in der kurzen Einstellung alle Gänge zu schalten gehen. 
Ich bin auch zwei Jahre mit einem kurzen Schaltwerk bei 2-fach Kurbel gefahren. Die Kette hatte ich so gekürzt, dass groß-groß gerade noch so funktioniert. Da konnte ich auf dem großen Kettenblatt alle Ritzel schalten und auf dem kleinen Blatt gingen die 5 größten Ritzel, bei den kleineren hing die Kette durch. War für mich perfekt. Denn mehr als die 5 größten Ritzel habe ich in Verbindung mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt eh nicht genutzt, für alles andere geht das große Blatt besser.


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Ne, auch da haut es nicht hin...es sollte aber ohnehin in allen Radstandstellungen funzen, was bringt mir die Verstellung sonst???


----------



## racing_basti (13. März 2013)

Klar sollte es in allen Einstellungen funktionieren. Aber hast du es in der kurzen Einstellung auch mal ausprobiert?


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Lies nochmal meinen letzten Post genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (13. März 2013)

Wenn man auch noch die Kettenstrebenlängenverstellung mit abdecken will wird es sogar mit dem mittleren Schaltwerk knapp. 

Ich fahre nur die kürzeste Einstellung und hatte noch nie das  Bedürfnis die lange Einstellung zu probieren. Mag aber auch eher  technische Trails statt Speedgeballer.

Bekommst du denn von Alutech das passende Schaltwerk?


----------



## AlutechCycles (13. März 2013)

Wir liefern hier ein Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig nach.


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2013)

@akastylez: Hast Du die Bionicon KeFü eigentlich abgebaut oder gibt es die in Kombination mit Trail- bzw. Typ2-Schaltwerk nicht mehr?


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Nachlieferung Jürgen - dann kann ich Samstag doch noch ins Vinschgau fahren 

Die KeFü habe ich abmontiert.


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

Wieso? Die hat schon ihren Sinn, auch wenn ich ne gescheite, über ISCQ montierte, KeFü mit Bash deutlicher sinniger fänd ;-)


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Das habe ich noch vor  ich weiss bloss noch nicht welche...


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

e.13 TRS+

Funktioniert, robust und wiegt sub 150 Gramm. Ist halt etwas teurer.


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Danke  das sieht gut aus!

Für alle Interessierten, hier der Bericht http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/02/fahrbericht-ethirteen-trs-dual-kettenfuehrung/


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

Ich bin die günstige Variante mit Stahlplatte in Saalbach gefahren, ist echt ein absolutes Sorglosteil


----------



## ollo (13. März 2013)

die e13 ist schon klasse und macht sich nicht bemerkbar   , lässt sich aber nicht so Easy Montieren wie im Bericht geschrieben.... der obere Plastik Abstreifer mußte weg und auf der Rückseite muß die Aussparung größer gedremelt werden..... zumindest war das bei mir so an der Fanes Signature. Ich würde sie mir auf jeden fall wieder holen, falls sie sich mal zerbröselt  

Vielleicht hat e13 ja schon etwas dran verändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Danke für die Erfahrungen  ich denke die wirds werden.


----------



## basti1985 (13. März 2013)

Bei mir zieht sich irgendwie alles wie Kaugummi. Wie lief den die Bestellung/Lieferung bei euch ab ?


----------



## akastylez (13. März 2013)

Drei Tage nach der Bestellung hatte ich es


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

@basti1985

Du hast nicht zufällig eine MZ Gabel mitbestellt?


----------



## Michael140 (13. März 2013)

So, bei mir sind nun auch alle Lager einmal Fällig. Haben sich irgendwelche Nachrüstlager bei euch bewehrt, oder hat einer wider Erwartend eine alternative zu Rillenkugellager gefunden?


----------



## Piefke (13. März 2013)

Ich würde Lager höherer Qualität nehmen, gibt´s beim örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler. Meine FAG - Lager (Wippe - Hinterbaustrebe) halten seit dem Wechsel im Herbst 2011. Die übrigen sind noch original.


----------



## Michael140 (13. März 2013)

Dann werde ich mal die netten Hersteller Kürzel studieren und was hochwertigeres einbauen. Oder kannst du Hochwertiger beschreiben?


----------



## Dampfsti (13. März 2013)

SKF, FAG oder INA um mal nur 3 Hersteller hochwertiger Lager zu nennen


----------



## Michael140 (13. März 2013)

Hab was von SKF gefunden. Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. März 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hab was von SKF gefunden. Vielen Dank



...und wirst bei Gelegenheit den Rest der Fanes Meute von Deinem FUND berichten und auch ohne Folter Einzelheiten rüberwachsen lassen hmmmm


----------



## hasardeur (14. März 2013)

SKF gibt es bei DS Wälzlager günstig und einfach zu finden. Ich denke, der Dirk Schlücking ist hier im Forum bestens bekannt. Einfach die Typenkennungen aus der Teile-Zeichnung der Fanes in der Suche eintragen und dann das passende SKF-Lager auswählen. Lediglich das Lager der Stützstrebe (628 2RS) hat er nicht von SKF, da ein Exot, aber ein gleichwertiges (seiner Auskunft nach).

Noch ein Tip für längere Haltbarkeit: Die Lagerdichtscheiben vorsichtig mit einem Cutter anheben und ordentlich Fett rein. Wo Fett ist, kann kein Wasser und kein Dreck hin.


----------



## Michael140 (14. März 2013)

Natürlich Ollo,

Über die Sufu hatte ich hier einen link zum einem online Shop gefunden. SFK 2RSH sollten es dann sein. Zum Glück hatte ich aber noch nicht bestellt. Heute auf dem Heimweg lacht mich dann ein SKF Schild an einem Haus an. Siehe da, ein Kugellager Handel in der Nachbarschaft. Die waren zwar ein Euro teurer als online aber ohne Versandkosten und nettem Gespäch.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Natürlich Ollo,
> 
> Über die Sufu hatte ich hier einen link zum einem online Shop gefunden. SFK 2RSH sollten es dann sein. Zum Glück hatte ich aber noch nicht bestellt. Heute auf dem Heimweg lacht mich dann ein SKF Schild an einem Haus an. Siehe da, ein Kugellager Handel in der Nachbarschaft. Die waren zwar ein Euro teurer als online aber ohne Versandkosten und nettem Gespäch.




es ging mir auch nicht primär um einen Shop, der lässt sich leicht finden, sondern um Typenbezeichnung der Lager / Größe, damit jeder leicht irgendwo in irgendeinem Kugellager Shop die SKF bestellen kann...... halt die Gute Tat für 2013


----------



## Michael140 (14. März 2013)

Na gut, dann bin ich mal nicht so ;0)
608-2rsh an der Wippe und 6000-2RSH am Hauptlager. Für die Sitzstreben bräuchte man 628, aber die ist seit eben auf dem Weg zum jü. Er soll diese gleich mit anpasse wenn das Plastik doch nicht so stabil ist.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann bin ich mal nicht so ;0)
> 608-2rsh an der Wippe und 6000-2RSH am Hauptlager. Für die Sitzstreben bräuchte man 628, aber die ist seit eben auf dem Weg zum jü. Er soll diese gleich mit anpasse wenn das Plastik doch nicht so stabil ist.



Mein Held 2013 und Großer Pfadfinder  das schreib ich mir doch gleich mal auf meinen Fanes evtl. Ersatzteile Zettel  



das hab ich noch mal beim Stefan Stark "geklaut" ...

_Hier die Infos (gilt für die Bikes aus der ersten Serie, die neuen Bikes kommen mit anderen Lagern):

Tretlager: 6000 2RS (10x26x8)
Sitzstrebe: 608 2RS (8x22x7)
Ausfallenden: HK1010 + IGUS GTM-1224-015

von den IGUS braucht man vier Stück, weil zwei pro Nadellager verwendet werden _

und 
_2RSH- oder 2RSL-Lager sind besser geeignet (vor allem die 2RSH)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (14. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> @_basti1985_
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig eine MZ Gabel mitbestellt?


 
Doch war wohl dazu noch einer der ersten 
Aber es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels


----------



## Michael140 (14. März 2013)

Stimmt, die genaue Bezeichnung stehen in der Explosionszeichnung von der fanes. Jetzt kommen noch Huberbuchsen an den Dämpfer. Die Lager der Schwinge hab ich gerade eingepresst.


----------



## imun (14. März 2013)

Ihr redet jetzt von E1 oder E2?


----------



## Michael140 (14. März 2013)

Die sollten identisch sein. Erst E3 ist anders.


----------



## imun (14. März 2013)

@Michael140: Du hast ja ne E2, also kann ich das so für meine E2 verwenden. Oder? Waren das jetzt alle, oder würde noch was dazu kommen?


----------



## Michael140 (14. März 2013)

Für das Hauptlager braucht man 2 6000er, für die Lager in der Schwinge 2 608er. Für die Sitzstreben 2 628er. Die unterlegscheiben kam man ja noch mal verwenden.


----------



## imun (14. März 2013)

Danke Dir, hab es auch gleich gespeichert, nicht das ich nochmal fragen muss


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

Hallo, würdet ihr am Fanes (L) bei einer Körpergröße von 182cm eine variostütze im Format 385/125, 420/125 oder gar 435/150 empfehlen?Mir schwebt die 385/125 vor....


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2013)

Beide ordern und ausprobieren mit welcher es am besten klappt


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

Genau solche megamäßigen Antworten bringen mich jetzt wirklich weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. März 2013)

He? Hast doch 14Tage Rückgaberecht! Oder hast du ne gebrauchte im Auge?


----------



## Osti (15. März 2013)

nu ja, kommt ja auch auf die Schrittlänge und persönliche Vorliebe bzgl Sitzposition an. Man kanns ja recht einfach ausrechnen, oder anhand der vorhandenen Stütze ausmessen...


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> He? Hast doch 14Tage Rückgaberecht! Oder hast du ne gebrauchte im Auge?



Bingo, gebraucht war angedacht


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2013)

Achso...bei nem L sollte eigentlich die kürzere passen. Aber schau doch mal wie weit deine jetzige drin steckt.
Zollstock nehmen abmessen - fertig.


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

Osti schrieb:


> nu ja, kommt ja auch auf die Schrittlänge und persönliche Vorliebe bzgl Sitzposition an. Man kanns ja recht einfach ausrechnen, oder anhand der vorhandenen Stütze ausmessen...



Ich will einfach nicht eine zu lange kaufen wo dann die hälfte der stütze dauerhaft im sattelrohr steck und man das Gewicht unnötig herumtritt. Vllt hat ja einer Maße von der Mindesteinstecktiefenkennzeichnung bis zum Anfang des verstellrohrs


----------



## ollo (15. März 2013)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nicht eine zu lange kaufen wo dann die hälfte der stütze dauerhaft im sattelrohr steck und man das Gewicht unnötig herumtritt. Vllt hat ja einer Maße von der Mindesteinstecktiefenkennzeichnung bis zum Anfang des verstellrohrs




Mindesteinstecktiefe Fanes 10 cm, bleiben von Deiner Stütze 28,5 über


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Mindesteinstecktiefe Fanes 10 cm, bleiben von Deiner Stütze 28,5 über



Die Stütze selbst hat ja auch eine Mindesteinstecktiefe wo abgezogen werden muss


----------



## ollo (15. März 2013)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Die Stütze selbst hat ja auch eine Mindesteinstecktiefe wo abgezogen werden muss



ändert nichts daran das sie 10cm im Sattelrohr stecken muß, das ist die ME der Fanes, egal ob auf der Stütze 8 oder 6 cm Markiert sind


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ändert nichts daran das sie 10cm im Sattelrohr stecken muß, das ist die ME der Fanes, egal ob auf der Stütze 8 oder 6 cm Markiert sind



Solang es unter 10Cm sind bei der Stütze richtig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (15. März 2013)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Solang es unter 10Cm sind bei der Stütze richtig..



ja so kann man es auch sehen.... und zu guter Letzt das Freitagsrätsel..... wenn auf der Stütze 12 cm ME sind und der Hersteller des Rahmens 10cm ME vorgibt dann ist wie viel cm die bessere Wahl


----------



## palazzo (15. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ändert nichts daran das sie 10cm im Sattelrohr stecken muß, das ist die ME der Fanes, egal ob auf der Stütze 8 oder 6 cm Markiert sind



wenn man eine KS Dropzone nimmt, die 12 cm versenkt werden muss schon.

Bei 182cm Körpergröße und 48cm Sitzrohr (und 12cm Versenkbereich) könnte ich mir vorstellen das es ziemlich genau hinkommt - oder gerade so eben nicht mehr reicht 
Entscheidend ist die Schrittlänge.


----------



## wildsau.com (15. März 2013)

Sollte einer supernatural werden. Entweder 125/385 oder eben dann 150/435. Immer diese verdammte Gewicht/Nutzen entscheidung


----------



## Dampfsti (15. März 2013)

Ich bin z.B. 184 mit 88cm SL. 
Fahre ebenso eine Fanes/EN 3.0 in L

Ich hab mit der KS LEV 435/150 noch ca. 5cm zusätzlich zum Versenken.

Könnte natürlich sein dass die 150er zu knapp wird, wenn du recht kurze Beine hast.

Ohne Angabe deiner SL können wir allerdings nur orakeln

Und sch*** auf das Mehrgewicht der 150er Stütze...
Wenns ausgeht, wirst du sie lieben


----------



## kaizi (15. März 2013)

Hallo Mädels, mal eine Frage: ich finde irgendwie kein Bashguard für Sram XO, ausser eben die von Truvativ selber.
Und einen Hersteller aus Kanada: http://www.blackspire.com/qs/category/83/5946/0/0
Für Shimano gibt es viel, habt ihr Tipps für SRAM?
Und zwar ohne Kettenführung, ich hoffe das Typ 2 Schaltwerk reicht.


----------



## ollo (15. März 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> wenn man eine KS Dropzone nimmt, die 12 cm versenkt werden muss schon.
> 
> .



dann schau Dir mal das Freitagsrätsel an ..... und was stellst Du dann fest 


man nimmt die ME der Stütze da sie größer ist wie die des Rahmenherstellers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (15. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, mal eine Frage: ich finde irgendwie kein Bashguard für Sram XO, ausser eben die von Truvativ selber.
> Und einen Hersteller aus Kanada: http://www.blackspire.com/qs/category/83/5946/0/0
> Für Shimano gibt es viel, habt ihr Tipps für SRAM?
> Und zwar ohne Kettenführung, ich hoffe das Typ 2 Schaltwerk reicht.




ist eine 2 Fach Kurbel oder ?? wenn ja und der Bashguard so aussieht 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...XP-38-24-Zaehne-Carbon-Schutzring--23885.html

und deine Kurbel einen Lochkreis von 104mm hat dann geht so ziemlich jeder der den gleichen Lochkreis hat. Der Bash vom Sram sieht auch nur so aus als wenn er auf den Kurbelstern mit längeren Kurbelblattschrauben draufgeschraubt wird. Sieht dann an aber nicht mehr so schön Integriert an der Kurbel aus 

oder halt die Alternative von Hope 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...9DUYqSFI3otQaO_4GABg&ved=0CEYQ9QEwBA&dur=3076


----------



## imun (15. März 2013)

Ich bei 1.87 und L hatte bisher 385 und 420 mit jeweils 125Hub. Gibt keinen Unterschied ausser das die 420 mehr im Rahmen steckt


----------



## kaizi (15. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ist eine 2 Fach Kurbel oder ?? wenn ja und der Bashguard so aussieht





Ja, es ist eine 2-fach Kurbel, und ich habe noch keinen Bash dran, der den du da zeigst ist ja einer von Truvativ.
http://www.sram.com/truvativ/component/accessories
Und ich dachte der Hope würde nicht passen??   , schön leicht wäre er ja.
Ansonsten hätte ich ja den Syntace Grinder im Auge, aber ich dachte der geht nicht, oder am Ende doch?


----------



## ollo (16. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 247753
> Ja, es ist eine 2-fach Kurbel, und ich habe noch keinen Bash dran, der den du da zeigst ist ja einer von Truvativ.
> http://www.sram.com/truvativ/component/accessories
> Und ich dachte der Hope wÃ¼rde nicht passen??   , schÃ¶n leicht wÃ¤re er ja.
> Ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich ja den Syntace Grinder im Auge, aber ich dachte der geht nicht, oder am Ende doch?




am besten passt das was der Hersteller extra fÃ¼r diese Kurbel entwickelt/ designt hat, alles andere ist meist rumgefrigel (zumindest bei 2 Fach). Ob der Hope passt weiÃ ich nicht, weil z.B. der Bashring soweit absteht das das mit dem Kurbelarm nicht passt und dafÃ¼r dann extra 80 â¬ auf die Theke legen  

Vom Grundsatz passt immer der Bash mit dem selben Lochkreis MaÃen wie die KettenblÃ¤tter oder "Kurbelstern" .

An dieser stelle hÃ¤tte ich und nicht nur weil es vielleicht nicht passt mit Marken fremden Basguards einen ganz anderen weg gewÃ¤hlt und mir zu dem Bash noch eine KettenfÃ¼hrung geholt, beides zusammen ergibt die X Guide von Truvativ 

http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-x-guide#fragment-2


----------



## akastylez (16. März 2013)

Jo...den habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, habe die gleiche Kurbel.


----------



## kaizi (16. März 2013)

den habe ich auch im Auge gehabt, dachte halt, das man sich den Widerstand der KeFü mit dem neuen Typ2 Schaltwerk sparen kann...
Und E13 TRS+ war auch eine Überlegung.


----------



## ollo (16. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> den han ich auch im Auge gehabt, dachte halt, das man sich den Widerstand der KeFü mit dem neuen Typ2 Schaltwerk sparen kann...
> Und E13 TRS+ war auch eine Überlegung.



wenn Du den Widerstand der Kefü beim Radfahren merkst, dann bist Du kein Mensch sondern eine Feinmesssonde ... Hut ab 


Zur Not die Rolle abbauen und nur den Bash dran lassen, ich weiß gar nicht ob es das Teil auch ohne die Führungsrolle gibt


----------



## Xstream85 (16. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Zur Not die Rolle abbauen und nur den Bash dran lassen, ich weiß gar  nicht ob es das Teil auch ohne die Führungsrolle gibt



Moin,

sowas gibts von MRP --> http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/xcg/


----------



## akastylez (16. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> den han ich auch im Auge gehabt, dachte halt, das man sich den Widerstand der KeFü mit dem neuen Typ2 Schaltwerk sparen kann...
> Und E13 TRS+ war auch eine Überlegung.







Bist du schon mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk gefahren?


----------



## palazzo (16. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> dann schau Dir mal das Freitagsrätsel an ..... und was stellst Du dann fest
> 
> 
> man nimmt die ME der Stütze da sie größer ist wie die des Rahmenherstellers



ich bin so alt und langsam, das ich deinen weiteren post noch gar nicht gelesen hatte 



kaizi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 247753
> Ja, es ist eine 2-fach Kurbel, und ich habe noch keinen Bash dran, der den du da zeigst ist ja einer von Truvativ.
> http://www.sram.com/truvativ/component/accessories
> Und ich dachte der Hope würde nicht passen??   , schön leicht wäre er ja.
> Ansonsten hätte ich ja den Syntace Grinder im Auge, aber ich dachte der geht nicht, oder am Ende doch?



Ich schätze auf dem Spider passt gar kein Bash - nicht wg. dem Lochkreis sondern wg. der Auflagefläche. Bleibt noch die Lösung von Ollo mit dem X-Guide oder dem Komplett Set von Truvativ inkl. Kettenkätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. März 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> ich bin so alt und langsam, das ich deinen weiteren post noch gar nicht gelesen hatte
> 
> 
> 
> Ich schätze auf dem Spider passt gar kein Bash - nicht wg. dem Lochkreis sondern wg. der Auflagefläche. Bleibt noch die Lösung von Ollo mit dem X-Guide oder dem Komplett Set von Truvativ inkl. Kettenkätter



ach egal .....das mit Alt und langsam kenne ich aber auch zu gut 

der MRP Bash ist doch eine saubere Lösung für die 2 Fach XO


----------



## kaizi (16. März 2013)

Der MRP ist bestimmt klasse, meine latente Abneigung gegen Plastik hat mich aber erst dazu gebrach eine Alternative zu den Truvativ Produkten zu suchen, zudem ist die Hope Lösung mit 70 gr. (inclusive dem großen Kettenblatt) im Vergleich dann einiges leichter, sofern sie halt passt...

Feinmesssonde ist mein dritter Vorname 
Nein, ich dachte halt Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, bei einem 4-Stunden AlpenX Anstieg könnte das merklich sein? @akastylez: bin es leider noch nicht gefahren, habe nur gelesen und gehört, dass es die KeFü überflüssig macht.


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2013)

Nope, Kettenklemmer etc. kanns nicht verhindern. Von daher kommst du um ne richtige KeFü nicht rum, wenn du deine Fanes artgerecht bewegen willst


----------



## akastylez (16. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Der MRP ist bestimmt klasse, meine latente Abneigung gegen Plastik hat mich aber erst dazu gebrach eine Alternative zu den Truvativ Produkten zu suchen, zudem ist die Hope Lösung mit 70 gr. (inclusive dem großen Kettenblatt) im Vergleich dann einiges leichter, sofern sie halt passt...
> 
> Feinmesssonde ist mein dritter Vorname
> Nein, ich dachte halt Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, bei einem 4-Stunden AlpenX Anstieg könnte das merklich sein? @akastylez: bin es leider noch nicht gefahren, habe nur gelesen und gehört, dass es die KeFü überflüssig macht.



Ich habe mein kurzes gegen ein mittllanges Schaltwerk getauscht, mit dem kurzen war das Schalten nur sehr bedingt möglich.

Heute habe ich Jungfernfahrt gemacht  klettert gut mit 180mm an der Front, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Nur die 170er Kurbelarme merkt man, es geht doch ein wenig schwerer


----------



## kaizi (16. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nope, Kettenklemmer etc. kanns nicht verhindern. Von daher kommst du um ne richtige KeFü nicht rum, wenn du deine Fanes artgerecht bewegen willst



Hm, mit der verbauten c-Guide ging es bei mir, habe ich bisher aber nicht als echte KeFü angenommen...


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2013)

Die C-Guide überlebt keinen Feindkontakt, ne gescheite KeFü schon.

Sie ist aber toll für Rahmen ohne ISCG Aufnahme


----------



## kaizi (16. März 2013)

gut, wenn der Feind zuschlägt sollte man gerüstet sein...
dann wohl doch mit Kettenführung.

in Frage kämen also nun:
http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/2x/
130 gr.
http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-x-guide
155 gr. (verstehe den Gewichtsunterscheid nicht, die entwickeln das doch gemeinsam)
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trs-dual-dmb-guide/
149 gr.

MRP und Truvativ sollten wohl recht identisch sein, also eher MRP.
Ist die TRS+ besser?


----------



## TheMrJustus (16. März 2013)

http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/5996/lang/x/kw/2X/

Da gibt's die MRP günstig zu haben. Ich hab die jetzt auch und die läuft super! Die TRS+ kenne ich nicht, da kann ich nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Kharne (17. März 2013)

Die X-Guide ist komplett aus Plastik, die wird auch nicht viele Aufsetzer mitmachen 

Das Geld für die e.13 ist gut angelegt, die hält ne Menge aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Der MRP ist bestimmt klasse, meine latente Abneigung gegen Plastik hat mich aber erst dazu gebrach eine Alternative zu den Truvativ Produkten zu suchen, zudem ist die Hope Lösung mit 70 gr. (inclusive dem großen Kettenblatt) im Vergleich dann einiges leichter, sofern sie halt passt...
> 
> Feinmesssonde ist mein dritter Vorname
> Nein, ich dachte halt Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, bei einem 4-Stunden AlpenX Anstieg könnte das merklich sein? @akastylez: bin es leider noch nicht gefahren, habe nur gelesen und gehört, dass es die KeFü überflüssig macht.




Plastik ist nicht immer gleich Plastik, dem Stein ist es relativ Egal ob er auf Alu trifft oder Schlagfestes Kunststoff ...... aber ich versteh schon, manches will man nicht weil x Gründe dagegen sprechen ......  

Bei dem Hope Frage ich mich, inwieweit da nach einem heftigeren Aufsetzer nicht nur der Bash sondern auch das Kettenblatt einen weg hat


----------



## kaizi (17. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Nur die 170er Kurbelarme merkt man, es geht doch ein wenig schwerer
> 
> Zum Thema Feinmesssonde:
> die 170er Kurbel ist nach Adam Riese ca. 3% kürzer im Vergleich zu einer 175er.
> ...


----------



## kaizi (17. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Nur die 170er Kurbelarme merkt man, es geht doch ein wenig schwerer



Zum Thema Feinmesssonde:
die 170er Kurbel ist nach Adam Riese ca. 3% kürzer im Vergleich zu einer 175er.
Ich hab auch eine 170er und habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich mit der 175er einen besseren Hebel habe. Von der Theorie her auf jeden Fall, ist ja klar, aber merklich?

Zur Kettenführung habe ich eine Entscheidung getroffen, es soll die TRS+ werden. Danke für eure Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung!


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2013)

Das Thema Kurbeln und deren Länge hatten wir in einem anderen Fred schon mal diskutiert. Lies dir das mal hier durch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=613305&page=3


----------



## kaizi (18. März 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Thema Kurbeln und deren Länge hatten wir in einem anderen Fred schon mal diskutiert. Lies dir das mal hier durch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=613305&page=3



klasse, danke für den Link!


----------



## akastylez (18. März 2013)

kaizi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Feinmesssonde:
> die 170er Kurbel ist nach Adam Riese ca. 3% kürzer im Vergleich zu einer 175er.
> Ich hab auch eine 170er und habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich mit der 175er einen besseren Hebel habe. Von der Theorie her auf jeden Fall, ist ja klar



Mein Zweitrad wiegt ein Kilogramm mehr und hat ne 22/34 Übersetzung. Meine Fanes hat 22/36 und es ging nach meinem Empfinden bergauf etwas schwerer..kann natürlich auch an der Neuschneeunterlage gelegen haben...werde nochmal berichten wenn ich neutralen Boden unter den Reifen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (18. März 2013)

Trs+ ist Super und sehr robust. Habe meine jetzt fast ein Jahr.


----------



## Ohlsson (21. März 2013)

Moin moin, 

ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen schon mal die Frage zur Rase Black Mamba Stütze in der Fanes gestellt. Ist dann ein wenig im Sande verlaufen. 
Da mein aktueller Aufbau nun fertig ist, und die erst Ausfahrt kurz vor der Tür steht will ich es nochmal aufgreifen. 

Ich habe einen M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr. Das Rohr der Mamba ist nicht besonders lang, steckt also nicht sehr weit im Rahmen drin. Eigentlich heißt es ja, die Sattelstütze soll bis unter das Oberrohr und alles ist gut. Haut bei der Mamba definitiv nicht hin. 

Schaut euch einfach das Bild an. Das Rohr endent also ziemlich in der Mitte von dem Dreieck. Was meint ihr, alles gut? Oder hab ich nach einiger Zeit Schäden am Sattelrohr zu erwarten?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## DerandereJan (21. März 2013)

Aus eigener Erfahrung darf ich mal Eckardt zu zitieren: "Meista, das reiss´ab! "


----------



## Ohlsson (21. März 2013)

Uhhhh...... höchst uncool!!! Mein Beileid!

Wie weit hat die Stütze drin gesteckt?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. März 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. 
Mein Gewissen würde es beruhigen, wenn es bis ans 2. Rohr unten ginge. 
Wieviel cm sind denn jetzt wirklich im Sitzrohr drin? 
Wenn ich da an meine KS denke, da müssen glaub ich 12 oder 13 cm ins Rohr.


----------



## Ohlsson (21. März 2013)

Hab es nicht nachgemessen, aber laut Angabe von RASE dürften es so um die 8cm sein, die im Rohr stecken... Wenn ich mir das Bild von "DeranderenJan" anschau, dann wird mir doch etwas...schlecht...!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (21. März 2013)

Die Stütze MUSS bis unter das Oberrohr gehen!

Mein Defekt war selbstverschuldet... runter vom Montageständer, Stütze war nicht in der normalen Position, sondern nur bis kurz unterm Gusset, nen schwerer Kumpel setzt sich drauf, federt den Dämpfer zweimal ein...Knack...

Also, verkauf die Mamba und investiere in was richtiges!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Ohlsson (21. März 2013)

Hey Hey Hey, wir wollen mal nicht die Mamba verunglimpfen. An sich ist die schon ganz gängig. 

Aber wahrscheinlich hast du Recht. Dann muss wohl doch meine Reverb wieder rein...


----------



## DerandereJan (21. März 2013)

Ich meinte richtig im Sinne von passend...


----------



## Ohlsson (21. März 2013)

Ahhh, hört sich schon besser an. 

Ich habe ja grade noch ein Hardtail Projekt am Laufen, wenn nicht fließt die Mamba eben da rein... Trotzdem schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (21. März 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Die Stütze MUSS bis unter das Oberrohr gehen!



Wenn das so stimmt ist die Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze für einen M Rahmen weit, weit jenseits der 10 cm, so ca. 15 cm. Dann muß man ne 380er Reverb immer bis zum Anschlag einschieben sonst kommt man nicht bis unter das Oberrohr! 

Das würde auch bedeuten das die Fanes nur mit einer Verstellsattelstütze fahrbar ist. Denn von dem Punkt bis zur maximalen Einstecktiefe sind's vielleicht noch 3-4 cm. 

Wo steht denn das die Einstecktiefe bis unter das Oberrohr gehen muß? Jürgen hat hier im Forum sowohl von 10 cm und bis unter das Oberrohr gesprochen. 

Heißt das, das Dein Fall nicht als Garantie anerkannt wurde und du den Rahmen selbst bezahlen mustest? Wenn ich mit noch richtig erinnere war die Einstecktiefe deiner Sattelstütze größer 10 cm. Oder war es ausgerechnet bei der bewußten Testfahrt nicht der Fall. Ahhh das wäre ja mega ärgerlich...


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2013)

So, gestern kam meine TRS+ 







Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee weg


----------



## F1o (21. März 2013)

Schon gesehen??


----------



## Osti (21. März 2013)

muss ja schon fast nen Ritterschlag sein, wenn die Asiaten beim Jü kopieren


----------



## Piefke (21. März 2013)

ist ja nicht die einzige Kopie


----------



## ollo (21. März 2013)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Hab es nicht nachgemessen, aber laut Angabe von RASE dürften es so um die 8cm sein, die im Rohr stecken... Wenn ich mir das Bild von "DeranderenJan" anschau, dann wird mir doch etwas...schlecht...!!!



dem Fanes Rahmen ist es Egal das RASE 8cm ansagt, die Fanes braucht eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10cm  ........ wenn das ende der Stütze bis zum Knotenpunkt Stütze Oberrohr geht auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Maxilainen (23. März 2013)

Falls jemand an einem Fanes Enduro Rahmen in Größe S in top Zustand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe meinen wegen Umstieg auf Fanes Pinion Rahmen: hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...rosze-s-mit-antrieb-und-schaltung-und-dampfer


----------



## Ghost.1 (23. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> So, gestern kam meine TRS+
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee weg



kannst du mir bitte sagen wo du sie bestellt hast? ich suche schon länger als einen monat aber nirgends ist sie lieferbar


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2013)

Bike Mailorder...Dienstag bestellt Donnerstag da..115e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (23. März 2013)

da steht aber versandvertig in 3-4 tagen


----------



## akastylez (23. März 2013)

Stand bei mir auch...


----------



## Ghost.1 (23. März 2013)

ok dann bestell ich da mal


----------



## old_school (24. März 2013)

Fanes Enduro 4.0 ???

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9349798


----------



## akastylez (24. März 2013)

Die kopieren alles


----------



## eljugador (25. März 2013)

Hi Leute bin jetzt fast fertig mit meinem fanes nur habe ich ein Problem mit dem Umwerfer. Es handelt sich um eine x0 S3 36-22 Gefahren mit einer Race Face Turbine Kurbel und einem xtr Tretlager. Das Problem liegt darin das der Umwerfer trotz der der maximalen Einstellung der ein low Schraube trotzdem auf Höhe des großen Kettenblattetes ist. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ich bin echt verzweifelt. 
MfG Michél


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Mach am besten mal ein Foto. 
Ansonsten kann man nur raten woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## ollo (26. März 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hi Leute bin jetzt fast fertig mit meinem fanes nur habe ich ein Problem mit dem Umwerfer. Es handelt sich um eine x0 S3 36-22 Gefahren mit einer Race Face Turbine Kurbel und einem xtr Tretlager. Das Problem liegt darin das der Umwerfer trotz der der maximalen Einstellung der ein low Schraube trotzdem auf Höhe des großen Kettenblattetes ist. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ich bin echt verzweifelt.
> MfG Michél




hm ..... kein Bild..... also Rätselraten ..... Umwerferzug zu stramm, Umwerferzug falsch eingefädelt....


----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon seine Streben eingeschickt zum Tausch? Meins ist seit zwei Wochen beim jü zum Umbau.


----------



## eljugador (29. März 2013)

So Leute habe mein Fanes zurück bekommen , jetzt habe ich zwei Bilder gemacht bin echt am verzweifeln. Habe 2 Spacer (Antriebsseitig) unter dem Tertlager. Und komme trotzdem im Enspanten zustand auf das große Kettenblatt ( die low Schraube ist auf maximal eingestellt ). Lg Michel


----------



## racing_basti (29. März 2013)

Der Rahmen hat 73mm Tretlagerbreite, da sollte eigentlich bei Shimano-Lagern nur ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite verbaut sein. edit: ist ja keine Shimano-Kurbel
Low-Schraube auf maximal eingestellt heißt was? Ganz rein? Ganz raus?
Auf den Bildern erkenn ich leider nix... Kannst du das Ganze evtl. bei etwas Licht machen? Mal von schräg-oben damit man auch was erkennt?


----------



## Osti (29. März 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon seine Streben eingeschickt zum Tausch? Meins ist seit zwei Wochen beim jü zum Umbau.




dito! 

vermute, dass er in Woche eins noch in Taiwan war und in Woche zwei nun die aufgelaufenen Sachen aufarbeitet. Ich habe aber im Moment eh die  Ruhe weg, nachdem die Wartezeit ja schon 1,5 Jahre beträgt  

außerdem ist draußen eh überall noch Schnee und Pampe...


----------



## Michael140 (29. März 2013)

Stress hab ich auch noch nicht. Hat mich nur interessiert.


----------



## slash-sash (29. März 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> So Leute habe mein Fanes zurück bekommen , jetzt habe ich zwei Bilder gemacht bin echt am verzweifeln. Habe 2 Spacer (Antriebsseitig) unter dem Tertlager. Und komme trotzdem im Enspanten zustand auf das große Kettenblatt ( die low Schraube ist auf maximal eingestellt ). Lg Michel



Ich hatte das Problem ebenfalls, als ich von der original verbauten X7 Kurbel auf eine Race Face umgestiegen bin.
Du bekommst es nicht eingestellt. Ich habe es folgendermaßen gelöst:
Fakt ist, der Umwerfer muß näher an den Rahmen. Hinter dem Umwerfer sind kleine Distanzscheiben. Unter der vorderen Schraube sind weniger Scheiben, als unter der Hinteren. Nimm mal die vorderen Scheiben weg und gleich das an der hinteren an; als da ebenfalls so viele, wie vorne. Bei mir reichte das nicht aus, so dass ich den Umwerfer bearbeitet habe. Ich habe am vorderen Schraubenloch von hinten am Umwerfer eine Scheibendicke rein gefräst. Ich glaube, dass ich hinten nur noch eine Scheibe drunter habe.
Anders ging es bei mir nicht. Jetzt werde ich nächste Woche aber von Race Face auf X9 umstellen. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich die Scheiben wieder drunter machen muß. Ich kann dir ja berichten, wenn du willst.


----------



## eljugador (29. März 2013)

Ja genau das ist mein Problem , aber kann ja jetzt nicht einfach meine Race Face Turbine verkaufen  wäre Super wenn noch jemand ne Idee hätte oder du mir weiter berichtest.



slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem ebenfalls, als ich von der original verbauten X7 Kurbel auf eine Race Face umgestiegen bin.
> Du bekommst es nicht eingestellt. Ich habe es folgendermaßen gelöst:
> Fakt ist, der Umwerfer muß näher an den Rahmen. Hinter dem Umwerfer sind kleine Distanzscheiben. Unter der vorderen Schraube sind weniger Scheiben, als unter der Hinteren. Nimm mal die vorderen Scheiben weg und gleich das an der hinteren an; als da ebenfalls so viele, wie vorne. Bei mir reichte das nicht aus, so dass ich den Umwerfer bearbeitet habe. Ich habe am vorderen Schraubenloch von hinten am Umwerfer eine Scheibendicke rein gefräst. Ich glaube, dass ich hinten nur noch eine Scheibe drunter habe.
> Anders ging es bei mir nicht. Jetzt werde ich nächste Woche aber von Race Face auf X9 umstellen. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich die Scheiben wieder drunter machen muß. Ich kann dir ja berichten, wenn du willst.


----------



## zec (29. März 2013)

Hmm, bei meiner Race Face Deus XC habe ich das Problem nicht. Antriebsseitig habe ich am Tretlager (Shimano XTR) einen Spacer. Auf der Kurbelachse habe ich zwei von den dünnen Spacern für die Kettenlinie. Und beim Umwerfer (X0 2x10) habe ich drei Unterlegscheiben vorne und keine hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. März 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> So Leute habe mein Fanes zurück bekommen , jetzt habe ich zwei Bilder gemacht bin echt am verzweifeln. Habe 2 Spacer (Antriebsseitig) unter dem Tertlager. Und komme trotzdem im Enspanten zustand auf das große Kettenblatt ( die low Schraube ist auf maximal eingestellt ). Lg Michel




mit dem Original Innenlager gehört 1 Spacer 2,5 mm auf die Kettenblattseite laut Race Face (Frage ist halt, sitzt die Kurbel / Bremsseite richtig/weit genug auf der Achse, bei zwei Spacern?)  , Dann sollte mit dem Shimano Innenlager der gleiche Spaceraufbau gemacht werden. Damit kommt die Kurbel zwar weiter rein aber die Schaltung soll ja nicht über die Spacer der Kurbel eingestellt werden.

Die Unterlegscheiben am Umwerfer würde ich mal ganz weglassen, wie schon mal geschrieben, bei der Fanes 1. Baureihe ging es nur mit U Scheiben. Bei dem Aufbau der Allmountain habe ich natürlich das gleiche gemacht mit dem Ergebnis das es nicht ging, also U Scheiben raus und er war Schaltbar. Ich meine das in der Bedienungsanleitung auch steht das bei SRAM Umwerfern keine verbaut werden sollen 

Kannst Du auf das Gr. Kettenblatt schalten bzw. bekommst Du den Umwerfer so eingestellt das zumindest der Umwerfer sauber über dem Gr. KB steht (wie in der Bedienungsanleitung ..... http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/K...s/95-7515-004-000_-_rev_c_mtb_derailleurs.pdf) ?


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2013)

ich hab ja ein Signature...das kam die Tage von der Revision zurück.
Jetzt frag ich mich, wie ich meinen SLX 2x9 Umwerfer montiert hatte?

aktuell hab ich mal provisorisch an beiden Schrauben zwischen Umwerfer und Rahmen eine Scheibe.

Damit verzieht den Umwerfer nicht.
Kurbel is wg. der Frage hier noch nicht montiert.

Wie gehörts richtig?


----------



## Dampfsti (30. März 2013)

Gleiches "Problem" hatte ich gestern auch als ich meinen 2x9 SLX Umwerfer an meine 3.0 montieren wollte...
Hab dann aber nach einigem Rumprobieren keine U-Scheiben verbaut und den Umwerfer direkt angeschraubt.

Optimal ist die Schaltperformance aber nicht mit 2x9 Umwerfer und 10-fach Kette 
Da muss ich mir wohl doch noch was einfallen lassen...


Ausserdem hab ich gestern mal weng was gebastelt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sollt eigentlich nur ein ganz einfacher Rockring werden, aber wie´s dann halt immer so is, kann ich mich mit solch einfachen Sachen nicht zufriedengeben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nach ein paar Stunden Dreh und Bohrarbeit ist dann das hier rausgekommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1339158





Ist für 32-33Z und hat halbwegs leichte 71g


----------



## ollo (30. März 2013)

ach was gäbe ich doch für einen Maschinenpark , sieht gut aus der Basher


----------



## slash-sash (30. März 2013)

eljugador schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist mein Problem , aber kann ja jetzt nicht einfach meine Race Face Turbine verkaufen  wäre Super wenn noch jemand ne Idee hätte oder du mir weiter berichtest.



Jetzt schau doch erst einmal, wie die Situation mit deinen U-Schreiben hinter dem Umwerfer aussieht. Ansonsten habe ich die die Lösung ja schon geschrieben. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht. Wenn du keine Scheiben mehr hinterm Umwerfer hast und die Kurbel mit den Spacern so zusammen gebaut hast, wie es gehört, wirst du auf meine Lösung zurück greifen müssen. Fakt ist, dass Umwerfer und Ritzel/Kurbel weiter von einander weg müssen.
Also: Scheiben hinterm Umwerfer alle weg bauen und Kurbel so montieren, dass du maximal raus kommst zur Antriebsseite. Danach meldest du dich am Besten noch mal.


----------



## der-gute (30. März 2013)

Herr Ollo, hilf mir lieber.
Wir Signature-Fahrer müssen zusammen halten...!


----------



## ollo (30. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Herr Ollo, hilf mir lieber.
> Wir Signature-Fahrer müssen zusammen halten...!




oh oh ...... ich habe während der Fahrt mal auf meinen SLX geschaut und zumindest vorne habe ich 3 U Scheiben verbaut ..... hinten entweder auch 3 oder 2 . Das ganze bei einer 2 Fach thehive Kurbel 34/24. Ich denke mal das ganze würde auch ohne U Scheiben gehen, dann läuft die Kette aber nicht mehr so schön bei verbotenen v34 / h32


----------



## zec (30. März 2013)

@Dampfsti: Schaut gut aus der Bashguard - saubere Arbeit! Und das Gewicht ist auch sehr passabel.


----------



## eljugador (30. März 2013)

So Leute zu meinem Problem , beilagsscheiebm habe ich gar keine mehr drunter trotzdem ist der Umwerfer  fast schon auf dem großen Blatt im entspannten Zustand. Sprich der umwerfer müsste einfach näher in richtung Rahmen. Habe alles Variationen mit spacern am Tretlager versucht ? Fällt jemanden noch was ein was ich probieren könnte auser umwerfer abfräßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. März 2013)

Die untere Begrenzungsschraube rausdrehen!?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2013)

An den Stellschrauben ist nix mehr machbar?
Zug mal komplett gelöst und per Hand Umwerfer bewegt, H/L Schrauben mal rein und raus gedreht?


----------



## eljugador (30. März 2013)

Ja umwerfer ist Komplet entspannt und die Bergrenzungschraub ist auch aufs Maximum eingestellt


----------



## slash-sash (30. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Dann hast du mein Problem. Also neue Kurbel oder Umwerfer abfräsen oder Jü anrufen.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2013)

was für nen Bremsadapter brauch ich für Code & 203 Scheibe am PM180 Hinterbau am Fanes Signature?


----------



## Kharne (31. März 2013)

PM 180 auf 200 + Special-Avid Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. März 2013)

haste n Link?


----------



## Ripgid (1. April 2013)

hey Jungs,

helft mir bitte kurz weiter;

von welchem Hersteller gab es eine obere Ahead Steuersatz-Lagerschale zur aufnahme eine 1,5" Schaftes im Steuerrohr der Fanes (ist ja ZS44).

Danke euch!


----------



## Dampfsti (1. April 2013)

Nukeproof 

welcher weiß ich nimmer genau...

 @Der gute
hoff des is okay, dass ich dir schnell des Bild gemopst hab


----------



## Ripgid (1. April 2013)

@Dampfsti
danke, bin denke ich schon fündig geworden.
ist der Nukeproof Warhead 44EEOS.


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

genau


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch: Liege ich richtig, dass ich ein Sram Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig brauche, wenn ich vorne noch 2-fach fahren will? Short geht nicht mehr, oder?

@ eljugador:
Und? wie schaut's aus mit deinem Problem?


----------



## ollo (2. April 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch: Liege ich richtig, dass ich ein Sram Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig brauche, wenn ich vorne noch 2-fach fahren will? Short geht nicht mehr, oder?
> 
> @ eljugador:
> Und? wie schaut's aus mit deinem Problem?




was für den Kopf 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=515876&postcount=3


----------



## Ripgid (2. April 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch: Liege ich richtig, dass ich ein Sram Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig brauche, wenn ich vorne noch 2-fach fahren will? Short geht nicht mehr, oder?



doch, short geht auch. Fahre aktuell ein X7 short bei 11-36er Kassette und vorne 24/32.


----------



## Kharne (2. April 2013)

X7 Short = Mittel, von SRAM gibts nur das X= DH als wirklich kurzes. Oder?
Selbes Spie bei Shimano XT GS ist mittel, Saint und Zee sind kurz.

Wobei 24/32 ja noch gehen würde mit nem kurzen SW, bei 24/38 muss man schon gewaltig aufpassen.


----------



## Ripgid (2. April 2013)

Sorry,

Habe gerade nochmal geschaut, ist sogar ein X9. Mein ersatz SW ist ein short X7, was aber denselben schaltröllchenabstand besitzt.

Haben die DH schaltwerke etwa einen noch geringeren abstand? Geht ja im grunde nicht geringer..

Hier der aktuelle stand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. April 2013)

Interessant, kannte bis dato X7 Short als Mid 

Ne, das ist schon ein ganz kurzer Käfig


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2013)

Na, dann gehe ich mal rechnen ;-) Wobei ich das eigentlich gar nicht muß. Das kurze Schaltwerk ist mir dann doch zu kurz. Also wird es wohl ein medium werden. Da ist mir wohler. Zumal ich vorne irgendwann auf 36 gehen will.
Also, wer ein weißes X9-Schaltwerk für 10-fach in medium Länge hat, kann sich melden ;-)
Und jetzt noch ein Frage zum X9-Tretlager. Ich habe 2 dickere Spacer und einem super dünnen Spacer. Wir haben ja ein 73er Tretlager. Ich denke mal dass Antriebsseitig ein 2,5er Spacer kommt und ein Spacer übrig ist. Wo aber kommt der dünne hin?
Gruß Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2013)

Die Fanes benötigt keine Spacer bei GXP-Lagern.


----------



## slash-sash (2. April 2013)

Ok, wundert mich jetzt zwar ein wenig, aber wenn du das sagst. Und der ganz dünne Spacer? Kommt der irgendwo zwischen?


----------



## eljugador (2. April 2013)

@Sascha habe noch nichts gemacht werde den umwerfer jetzt abfräßen , aber kann erst nächste Woche wieder an die fräse. 
Lg Michél


----------



## bikandy (3. April 2013)

Was muss ich denn bezüglich Spacer und Umwerfer(unterlegscheibchen) beachten, um bei der Fanes die aktuelle XT-Kubel 2-fach montieren zu können? 
Könnte da mal jemand bei sich nachschauen? Das wäre super...


----------



## ollo (3. April 2013)

sagt mal schmeißt ihr alle die Bedienungsanleitungen für die Kurbeln weg oder lest ihr die gar nicht 

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/W...anual - GXP Bottom Brackets and Cranksets.pdf


http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-1J10A-003-00-ENG_v1_m56577569830704477.PDF


----------



## slash-sash (3. April 2013)

War bei meiner gebrauchen Kurbel nicht dabei :-( Aber ich werde es an gegebener Stelle weiter reichen.


----------



## slash-sash (4. April 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich mir mal das Manual angeschaut. Aber da steht das Gleiche drin, was im Vorfeld schon für komisch gehalten habe. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu doof.
Ich soll bei einem 73er Tretlager KEINE Spacer drunter machen. Ok, ist jetzt nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Was aber macht ein Biker, der ein 73er Tretlager hat und seinen E-Type-Umwerfer mit Platte unters Tretlager schrauben muß? die Platte nimmt doch auch Platz weg. Eigentlich mußte dafür doch vorher ein Spacer drunter gewesen sein, denn man jetzt dafür weg nehmen muß. Versteht ihr mein (Denk-)Problem? Ich kann doch nicht das Tretlager auf einmal etwas "breiter" machen durch den Umwerfer, wo doch schon ohne Umwerferplatte das Tretlager am "Limit" war?
Und was ist mit dem ganz dünnen Spacer? Den habe ich in der Anleitung gar nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (4. April 2013)

Hi,
ist auch richtig so. 
Wenn 73er Tretlagergehäuse mit E-Type Umwerfer dann KEINE Spacer. 
Wenn "normaler" Umwerfer am Sattelrohr dann nur auf der Kettenblattseite ein Spacer (2,5 mm). 

Bei 68er Tretlagergehäuse:
- links ein Spacer
- bei E-Type rechts auch ein Spacer zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und Platte des E-Type Umwerfers
- bei normalem Umwerfer rechts zwei Spacer

Hat Dein Tretlagergehäuse die korrekte Breite? Mal nachgemessen? 
Und sitzt es richtig, also nicht seitlich versetzt?
Evtl. muss es ja noch etwas abgefräst werden...

Gruß
Marko


----------



## slash-sash (4. April 2013)

Also im Manual steht ja die gleiche Spaceranzahl bei 73er Tretlagerbreite. Egal, ob mit oder ohne E-Type. Schon mal komisch. Und das Fanes hat ja ein 73er Tretlager und der Umwerfer geht ja auch nicht unters Lager. Das, was du sagst, klingt ja logisch und war auch mein Gedankengang. Ich habe es gestern ohne Spacer montiert; gar keinen. Und auf die Schnelle kein Wackeln gespürt. Ich kann nur leider gerade nicht kurbeln, da ich kein hinteres Laufrad habe. Zur Not nehme ich es noch mal auseinander. Geht ja schnell.
Und was ist jetzt mit dem dünnen Spacer?


----------



## Route66 (4. April 2013)

Den dünnen Spacer brauchst Du nur wenn Du einen Kettenkasten mit dickererem Halteblech als 2,5mm am Rad montiert hast  
Sollte auch nur bei einer Kurbel mit -K in der Bezeichnung dabei sein. 

Bei einer normalen MTB Kurbel leigen 3 Stück Spacer mit je 2,5 mm Dicke bei. 

Weil 73 - 68 = 5 und dazu noch das Halteblech vom E-Type mit 2,5mm macht zusammen maximal 7,5 mm die ausgeglichen werden müssen 

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Michael140 (10. April 2013)

Osti schrieb:


> dito!
> 
> vermute, dass er in Woche eins noch in Taiwan war und in Woche zwei nun die aufgelaufenen Sachen aufarbeitet. Ich habe aber im Moment eh die  Ruhe weg, nachdem die Wartezeit ja schon 1,5 Jahre beträgt
> 
> außerdem ist draußen eh überall noch Schnee und Pampe...



Hallo Osti
Schnee und Pampe gibt es bei uns nicht mehr. Hast du deine Streben mittlerweile erhalten? Nach gut einem Monat zuzüglich der 1,5 jahre, finde ich es doch langsam etwas lange. Am We gibt's bestes Wetter und ich muss als Outdoor Sport Minigolf spielen weil mein Rad in Teilen liegt.


----------



## Osti (10. April 2013)

nee, Streben sind noch nicht wieder zurück. Kann mich aber zum Glück noch mit skifahren und dem Zweit-Enduro über Wasser halten... aber so allmählich dürftens schon mal kommen.


----------



## onra1979 (15. April 2013)

Hallo,

aufgrund eines neuen Projekts verkaufe ich meine Alutech Fanes 2.0! Bei Interesse würde ich mich über eine private Nachricht von euch freuen.

Anbei der Link zur Anzeige:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/147122-alutech-fanes-2-0-eigenaufbau-grosze-m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (16. April 2013)

Durch extrem lautes Knacken und Knarzen konnte ich heute feststellen, dass bei meiner Fanes 3.0 an der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe am Horstlink die Hälfte des Lagers fehlt :O Quasi der "Konter"-Teil des Lagers, wo der kleinere Inbus passt. Der äußere Teil hat sich auch schon ein paar mm nach außen bewegt...

Reicht es aus, wenn ich nur das innere Teil bei Alutech nachbestellen, oder am besten gleich das ganze Lager? Oder krieg ich das in jedem Baumarkt?

Und wie bekomm ich den Rest des Lagers heraus? Inbus rein und dran drehen hatte irgendwie keinen Erfolg. Und "raus drücken" auch eher weniger...

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2013)

Ist die Konterschraube abgerissen oder hast du sie einfach verloren?


Meine ist abgerissen auf der Antriebsseite.
War aber meine eigene Schuld da ich es wahrscheinlich zu stark vorgespannt hatte...

Wenn du sie verloren hast dann reicht natürlich das innere Teil.
Falls sie abgerissen ist, musst halt versuchen die Konterschraube (Madenschraube) innen zu lösen, den Rest der Schraube oder den ganzen Bolzen auf ca. 160°C zu erwärmen damit die Schraubensicherung aufgibt und den Rest der abgebrochenen Schraube rauszubekommen.

Bei mir hats geklappt und ich konnte mit dem zum Glück wiedergefundenen Teil der Schraube und einer kurzen M8 Schaube den Lagerbolzen wieder reparieren... 
Sonst hätt ich letztes Wochenende am Lago mit meinem CT fahren müssen

Edit: Den Bolzen kannst du einfach rausdrücken.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. April 2013)

Das ist ja witzig... meine ist auch auf der Antriebsseite abgerissen... die neue hab ich jetzt nach 8 Wochen trotz Schraubensicherung wieder verloren... naja...kost 4,95 im Shop...


----------



## valdus (17. April 2013)

lol^^

meine ist am Wochenende auch hopps gegangen 
Da war ich ganz schön geschockt, als da am Hinterbau der Bolzen ca. nen cm rausschaute, vor alem weil wir im Bikeprk waren 

Repariert habe ich das Ganze mit na M8 Schraube und einer Unterlegscheibe....hält auch und hat quasi nichts gekostet.

Grüße


----------



## Dschiehses (17. April 2013)

Aber warum drückt sich das Lager raus? Das darf doch nicht sein. Wer hat das denn so schlecht konstruiert?

Das kann doch eigentlich nur bei Axialbelastung des Lagers auftreten (die bei nem Hinterbau ja eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein sollte). und selbst wenn ne axiale Belastung auf die Lager wirkt, muss doch die Konterschraube + das Loctite das Lager am Platz halten.

Ich hab da keine Lust drauf, dass mir nachher alle paar Wochen die Lager raus flutschen. Ich beginne langsam, an Alutech zu zweifeln. Hätte ich mir mal doch n Specialized Enduro Evo geholt...

Viele Grüße, 
Jan


----------



## lhampe (17. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht warum alle Welt immer die Schrauben verliert. Wenn man die Schraube verliert kann natürlich auch etwas verloren gehen oder sich verschieben. Einfach gefühlvoll festziehen und vorher die ganzen Anlageflächen säubern. Ich benutze äußert selten Schraubensicherung. Je nachdem wie viel Ihr fahrt sollte man die Schrauben auch regelmäßig nachziehen. Ist bei mir aber nur nötig wenn ich den Hinterbau mal komplett demontiert hatte. Nach ein paar Touren muß man manche Schrauben nachziehen, dann passiert aber nichts mehr.

Wobei die Horstlager bei der Signiture bis glaube ich E2 Serie  schon ein bißchen tricky sind. Ich stelle mit der M6 Schraube und der Achse das Spiel im Lager ein und kontere dann mit der Madenschraube. Wie das bei der E3 gelöst ist weiß ich nicht.





War schon beim Inlineskaten so das sich anderen öfter mal die Schienen lockerten oder gar ganze Rollen verloren gingen.

Übringends gibt es am Hinterbau durch Flex und Querbelastungen jede Menge Axialkraft auf die Lager.


----------



## JpunktF (17. April 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Aber warum drückt sich das Lager raus? Das darf doch nicht sein. Wer hat das denn so schlecht konstruiert?
> 
> Das kann doch eigentlich nur bei Axialbelastung des Lagers auftreten (die bei nem Hinterbau ja eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein sollte). und selbst wenn ne axiale Belastung auf die Lager wirkt, muss doch die Konterschraube + das Loctite das Lager am Platz halten.
> 
> ...



So ein Schmarrn, du hast ja kein Lager verloren, sondern es hat sich die Welle die im Lager läuft gelockert.


----------



## Dschiehses (17. April 2013)

... macht es das besser? Nicht auszumalen, was passiert wäre, wenn ich das nicht sofort gemerkt hätte und die LagerWELLE  sich komplett gelöst hätte und rausgefallen wäre. dann wäre ich - wahrscheinlich nur für sehr kurze Zeit - mit nur einem funktionierenden Horstlink-Lager gefahren ... dabei hätte es wahrscheinlich den kompletten Hinterbau verzogen....


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Fanes Gemeinde,
ich will mein 15,5 kg Fanes irgendwie mehr Richtung der 14kg bringen.
Ich fahre meistens Touren und irgendwo ist mir die Spreizung zu meinem vorigen 11,9kg 301 etwas groß.

Ich habe ein V2 enduro mit Vivid Air,Lyrik Air in größe M.

So jetzt habe ich im Winter schon auf Latexmilch umgebaut.

Ich grübele nun über folgende Diät:
- XT Bremse und 203/180 Scheiben gegen X0 tauschen, wird irgendwo um -250g ausgehen.
-RQ 2,4 vorn und Ardent 2,4 hinten gegen MK2 2,4 Prot tauschen, geht auch mit so um -350-400g aus
-Carbon Strebe geht auch um -300g aus

Am Vivid und Lyrik läßt sich nicht viel ändern, die 90g die der Monarch RC3 weniger hat,naja.

Alternative wäre Fanes weg und ein Canyon Nerve Al+ kaufen, das so 13,4 oder weniger kg hat.
Bin echt am grübeln das Geld ins Fanes zu investieren oder das Fanes zu verkaufen und evtl noch bissl was übrig zu haben.


----------



## Michael140 (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn du sich wirklich trennen willst, dann schau dir mal die radon slides an. Gehen bis 12 kg runter und fahren sich einfach geil. Im direkten Vergleich zum Fanes eine echte Alternative. Ich war sehr überrascht und sogar etwas schneller als mit meiner fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Mai 2013)

Ja die Trennerei ist nicht unweit,allerdings weiß ich auch das Nerve AL+ ist weder ein Fanes noch ein 301 vom fahren her,es wird nicht so Scheiß-egal-was-kommt über alles hinweg rollen was im Weg ist.

Ich denke Ollo kann hier ganz gut helfen,der baut seine zwei ja öfter um und kann mir weiterhelfen inwiefern 1-1,5kg am Fanes weniger,also irgendwo 14-14,5kg konkurenzfähig auf touren zu 13,x oder weniger sind.

Die Slides gefallen mir dieses Jahr so gar nicht wirklich,die Nerve AL+ Geometrie ist vorn flacher und hinten steiler.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Mai 2013)

... oder Fanes AM ;-)


----------



## lhampe (9. Mai 2013)

Überlege auch gerade mein Fanes abzuspecken. Die braucht nicht mehr in den Bikepark. 
Eine Möglichkeit ist die Muddy Mary und Advantage gegen Fat Alberts 2.4 zu tauschen. Ich hab noch nicht geguckt was das bringt. Die einzige andere Möglichkeit wäre den Rocco gegen nen RP23 zu tauschen. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe geht die Fanes damit auch noch gut. XO oder XTR Komponenten würden siche auch was bringen, sind mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## Kharne (9. Mai 2013)

Wieso Fat Alberts? Lösen sich viel zu schnell in wohlgefallen auf.


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Mai 2013)

Richtig, Schwalbe habe ich zumindest daher gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
MK2 2,4 ist m.M. das Mindeste,aber noch Tourenfähig.

XTR ist mir auch zu teuer,eine X0 Bremse dagegen geht ja noch.

RP23...finde ich das gleiche wie Monarch RC3, wenns ans Fahrwerk geht könnte man auch überlegen die Lyrik oder 55iger gegen die bald verfügbare Pike mit 160mm,spart ja auch 300g.

Jedoch muss man sich dann wirklich fragen ob man nicht mit einem AM besser fährt und da haben andere,sorry Jürgen, nette und vor allem schon am Rahmen schlankere Angebote.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2013)

Das Carver ICB hat wohl keiner mehr auf dem Schirm? Ansonsten Speci Stumpjumper....für mich noch immer DAS Trailbike. Am Ende wird es immer ein Kompromiss werden. Mehr Allrounder als die Fanes geht kaum. Shimano-Bremsen würde ich aber nie gegen Avid eintauschen, egal wieviel Gewicht das ausmacht.


----------



## Kharne (9. Mai 2013)

Das ICB ist ne bessere Kopie der Fanes und schon restlos weg, bzw. wenns Stornierungen 
gegeben hat sind die auch wieder schneller weg als man gucken kann.

Wenn du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst, dann solltest du direkt ne Kategorie tiefer suchen, 
ein Enduro dem Gewicht wegen in seiner Funktion beschneiden, ich weiß nicht


----------



## slash-sash (9. Mai 2013)

Ich behaupte auch mal, dass man den einen Kilo nicht wirklich spürt. Bin ich ziemlich sicher. Es ist wurscht, ob die Gabel 300g wenniger wiegt. Wenn Gewichtstuning, dann da, wo man es merkt, nämlich an den Laufrädern. Da wird man die 300g deutlicher merken. Aber eine Bremse oder dergleichen wegen 100g zu tauschen, Sorry...!
Aber irgendeiner muß die Wirtschaft ja ankurbeln und Kaufkraft an den Tag legen. Denn ich tue es nicht. 
Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht geben wird, lediglich eine Annäherung. Und da muß ich hier Recht geben, ich wüßte jetzt nicht mehr viele Bikes, die dem näher kommen, wie das Fanes. Aber das muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Osti (10. Mai 2013)

nunja, wenn man es konsequent macht, dann läppert sich die paar Gramm hier und da dann doch schnell zusammen, v.a. wenn man im angepeilten Einsatzbereich Abstriche in Haltbarkeit und Funktion machen kann. Kostet halt alles nur viel Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (10. Mai 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich behaupte auch mal, dass man den einen Kilo nicht wirklich spürt. Bin ich ziemlich sicher. Es ist wurscht, ob die Gabel 300g wenniger wiegt. Wenn Gewichtstuning, dann da, wo man es merkt, nämlich an den Laufrädern. Da wird man die 300g deutlicher merken. Aber eine Bremse oder dergleichen wegen 100g zu tauschen, Sorry...!
> Aber irgendeiner muß die Wirtschaft ja ankurbeln und Kaufkraft an den Tag legen. Denn ich tue es nicht.
> Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht geben wird, lediglich eine Annäherung. Und da muß ich hier Recht geben, ich wüßte jetzt nicht mehr viele Bikes, die dem näher kommen, wie das Fanes. Aber das muß jeder selber wissen.



 word!



Osti schrieb:


> nunja, wenn man es konsequent macht, dann läppert sich die paar Gramm hier und da dann doch schnell zusammen, v.a. wenn man im angepeilten Einsatzbereich Abstriche in Haltbarkeit und Funktion machen kann. Kostet halt alles nur viel Geld.



erklärt mir doch mal, wie man das anpappen von Dreck  *konsequent *vermeidet?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2013)

Dreck ist gewichtsneutral....


----------



## metalheadtom (10. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dreck ist gewichtsneutral....



nicht der Dreck wie in meinem Bild, der war sau schwer!


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2013)

Mal ganz kurz was zwischendurch. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand ,warum. Mein Profilbildchen habe ich eigentlich gewechselt. Aber irgednwie wird das alte Bild immer noch angezeigt. Warum? Wenn ich auf mein Profil gehe, sehe ich das Neue.
Ich habe in der SUFU nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Mai 2013)

Du musst nicht das Profil- sondern das Benutzerbild ändern.


----------



## ollo (10. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ja die Trennerei ist nicht unweit,allerdings weiß ich auch das Nerve AL+ ist weder ein Fanes noch ein 301 vom fahren her,es wird nicht so Scheiß-egal-was-kommt über alles hinweg rollen was im Weg ist.
> 
> Ich denke Ollo kann hier ganz gut helfen,der baut seine zwei ja öfter um und kann mir weiterhelfen inwiefern 1-1,5kg am Fanes weniger,also irgendwo 14-14,5kg konkurenzfähig auf touren zu 13,x oder weniger sind.
> 
> Die Slides gefallen mir dieses Jahr so gar nicht wirklich,die Nerve AL+ Geometrie ist vorn flacher und hinten steiler.





stört das Gewicht wirklich beim Fahren und Spaß haben oder stört es mehr im Kopf ?  ...... 

Der Gewichtsunterschied beim Dämpfer sind laut Katalog 175g. Für das Tourenfahren reicht ein normaler Monarch, ein leichter LR Satz (Fun works Am ride und DT Naben z.b.) und Reifen über die gerne mal genölt wird, Conti MK II Prot. in 2,2 am Hinterrad und Baron 2,3 vorne. Die Reifenkombi war absolut Lago Tauglich. Vielleicht noch andere Pedale, Reverse Trailseeker mit 300g. 
Nicht das andere Radmarken nicht auch was können, ich bin vor Kurzem ein Conway Q AM 800 gefahren, klasse Rad oder ein Bergamont Threesome auch gut aber Fanes bleibt halt Fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Mai 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> erklärt mir doch mal, wie man das anpappen von Dreck  *konsequent *vermeidet?



Nur noch trockene Waldwege fahren. Das wäre sehr konsequent 

Ich denke eine Fanes Enduro, die ja vom Rahmen her nicht besonders leicht ist, ist einfach keine gute Basis, wenn man sich nur noch auf Touren konzentrieren will. Dann doch besser einen leichteren Rahmen nehmen.

Eine Fanes Enduro braucht man doch nur, wenn man zumindest ab und zu mal richtig im Groben unterwegs ist und auch mal das Gas stehen lassen will, was gelegentlich zu mehreren handbreit Luft unter den Reifen führt. 

In den richtigen Händen kann ein Stumpi (evtl. auch 29er oder Evo) auch sehr viel, andere AMs natürlich auch. Aber für viel Geld eine Fanes E zum Tourer umzubauen, erscheint mir auch suboptimal.

Horses for Courses


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das ICB ist ne bessere Kopie der Fanes
> ...



BS


----------



## Banana Joe (10. Mai 2013)

Mir is meine reverb nun zum zweiten mal verreckt. D.h. sie sackt im arretierten zustand 1-2 cm ein. Hatte sie deswegen schonmal zu sport import geschickt. Jetzt wollt ich sie ausbauen aber eine alu schraube vorne vom kabelhalter ist ausgelutscht das teil will einfach nicht raus. Hab schon vorsichtig versucht mit nem hammer und schraubendreher leicht versucht sie einzukerben und mit leichten schägen zu drehen, aber das teil ist weicher als butter


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2013)

Schraube anbohren, Torx mit etwas Übergröße einschlagen und rausdrehen. Ich habe diese Schrauben bereits gegen Edelstahl-Pendants getauscht. Hohle Titanschrauben wären vllt. auch nicht schlecht, aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Mai 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> stört das Gewicht wirklich beim Fahren und Spaß haben oder stört es mehr im Kopf ?  ......


 
Die Frage stell ich mir auch jedesmal wenn ich meine ins Auto oder an den Montageständer hebe. 
Dann denk ich ans Fahren und kann nur immer wieder breit .
Das Gewicht merk ich allerhöchstens beim Tragen.

Frei nach dem Motto... "Ist die Fanes zu schwer, bist du zu schwach"




ollo schrieb:


> Nicht das andere Radmarken nicht auch was können, ich bin vor Kurzem ein Conway Q AM 800 gefahren, klasse Rad oder ein Bergamont Threesome auch gut *aber Fanes bleibt halt Fanes*


 
Zu der Erkenntniss bin ich auch schon gekommen



Ich würde ebenfalls nie im Leben ne Shimano Bremse gegen eine Avid tauschen netmal wenn se 400g leichter wär.


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Mai 2013)

So,die ersten rund 500g sind weg.

RQ 2,4 am VR gegen MK2 Prot in 2,4 950-710g = -240g,einmal neu geordert
Ardent 2,4 am HR gegen MK2 2,4 840-715g= -135g, ein MK2 kam frisch aus der Reklamation
Shimano PDM 520 gegen Eggbeater 1 375g-270g= -105g,einmal Eggbeater geordert
Sram 36-11 gegen XT 32-11= -50g, die lag eh noch rum

Langt zum Touren.
Carbon Strebe und X0 schlagen noch mit ca 300g und 250g zubuche.
Hätte echt nicht gedacht das die X0 so viel leichter ist als die XT,mal sehen was mich der Tausch effektiv kostet.

Alles weitere geht dann ins Detail, evtl noch 100g an der 3 Fach Xt kurbel in dem man eine 2 fach ohne Bash nimmt.

Evtl laß ich noch die Reverb daheim und begnüge mich für Touren mit einer normalen Stütze die eh noch rum liegt, das dürfte dann in 14/13,9 enden, damit bin ich dann nicht so unweit eines Canyon AL+,habe allerdings immernoch das bergab bessere und dann insgesamt vermutlich auch vortriebsstärkere Bike.

Das Gewicht stört nicht nur im Kopf,sondern auch in der Datenbank meines Rox-Datacenters,die jetzt bis 2010 zurück geht 
Allerdings sehe ich da auch das die Fanes die Bergab Queen ist, in der Ebene und Bergauf fehlt was, bzw ist zu viel da.
Habe gestern erschreckend festgestellt...2010 1800km,2011, 1500km und dann im ersten Fanes Jahr 2012 nur 550km....kein guter Trend.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Mai 2013)

Willst du wirklich auf die Performance und Problemlosigkeit der XT-Bremse verzichten und dir ne Avid ans Rad schrauben???

Ich für meinen Teil war heilfroh als ich keine Avid Bremse mehr hatte...

Ausserdem hab ich da so die Gewichtsinfo (Gewichtsdatenbank)
Avid Elixir X0 ca. 450g und Shimano XT M785 ca. 580g

Also werdens keine 250g Gewichtsunterschied werden...


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2013)

Oha, 11-32 Kassette? Die 50g Einsparung werden durch das zusätzliche Lactat in den Beinen wieder ausgeglichen 

Mal ohne Quatsch: Wenn Du eh überlegst Kurbel, Bremse zu tauschen, warum nicht gleich XX1?

Andere Option: Gabel tauschen (Durolux), langer Radstand und dann auf 650B gehen, denn Rollwiderstand ist entscheidender als Gewicht....zumindest wenn es um Touren fahren und nicht Touren tragen geht.


----------



## Banana Joe (10. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schraube anbohren, Torx mit etwas Übergröße einschlagen und rausdrehen. Ich habe diese Schrauben bereits gegen Edelstahl-Pendants getauscht. Hohle Titanschrauben wären vllt. auch nicht schlecht, aber deutlich teurer.



Jo das wäre dann die letze option gewesen. Habe glück gehabt, hab über nacht wd40 arbeiten lassen. Konnte sie gerade dann mit schraubendreher und hammer vorsichtig rausschlagen.  Aber aluschrauben kommen mir da nicht mehr dran.


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Mai 2013)

Hab auch in der Gewichts DB geschaut

XT vorn 0,296kg Xt hinten 0,313kg Scheibe 203 0,197kg 180 hinten 0,154kg
X0 Vorn 0,191kg X0 hinten 0,212kg Scheibe 203 0,174kg 180 hinten 0,135kg

Macht bei mir -0,248kg für die X0

Die Sorglisigkeit ist ein Argument was mich damals von der 5er Elixir weg gebracht hatte....zur XT....
Nur war mi damals schon klar das ich mir die Sorglosigkeit mit ordentlichem Mehrgewicht erkaufe zur Formula und Avid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (10. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Habe gestern erschreckend festgestellt...2010 1800km,2011, 1500km und dann im ersten Fanes Jahr 2012 nur 550km....kein guter Trend.



Empfehle Tiefenmeter zu zählen


----------



## valdus (11. Mai 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Empfehle Tiefenmeter zu zählen





was bei einem Enduro auch mehr Sinn machen würde.....


----------



## Xstream85 (11. Mai 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Jo das wäre dann die letze option gewesen. Habe glück gehabt, hab über nacht wd40 arbeiten lassen. Konnte sie gerade dann mit schraubendreher und hammer vorsichtig rausschlagen.  Aber aluschrauben kommen mir da nicht mehr dran.



Die blöden Dinger hab ich auch direkt gegen VA getauscht. Beim ersten mal reindrehen fast rund.


----------



## Bonvivant (13. Mai 2013)

Hier ist wohl eine der höchsten Quote der Vivid Air Besitzer. Daher:
Was kann es sein, dass bei meinem Vivid Air (in der Fanes - klar), bei komplett geschlossener Druckstufe ein leicht spürbares und noch dezenter hörbares "Klong" nach ca. 30-40% des Hubes macht? Wenn ich die Druckstufendämpfung leicht öffne ist es weg...


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. Mai 2013)

Normal kommt es zwar beim einfedern direkt aber schau doch mal nach dem silbernen Ring am unteren Ende der Coladose zwischen rotem Zugstufenrad und der Luftkammer, der kann sich manchmal los drehen wenn er nicht richtig fest ist, kann man mit den Fingern etwas festdrehen,beim nächsten service ist er wieder richtig fest.

Sonst,spontan keine Idee


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2013)

Komplett geschlossene Druckstufe bedeutet, Öl fließt komplett durch den Shimstack und nicht teilweise durch den Bypass. Das Klacken kann von den Shims kommen, die ja schließlich nicht auf der Kolbenstange festgeschweißt sind.

Frage: Weshalb machst Du die Druckstufe ganz zu? Die Fanes wippt schließlich auch mit offener Druckstufe kaum. Zumindest kannst Du sie ruhig 2-3 Klicks aufmachen - das ist mehr als genug Plattform.


----------



## JpunktF (13. Mai 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht geben wird, lediglich eine Annäherung. Und da muß ich hier Recht geben, ich wüßte jetzt nicht mehr viele Bikes, die dem näher kommen, wie das Fanes. Aber das muß jeder selber wissen.



Das richtige Bike für sich selbst ist doch eh nur noch ein philosophischer Gedankenansatz, meiner Meinung nach muss man vor dem Kauf ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und sich überlegen was man eigentlich fährt, und nicht, was man gerne fahren möchte. Klar gehn mit der Fanes die Hometrails besser runter als vorher mit dem AllMountain, aber wenn ich sowieso ein Leben lang Spass an Touren hatte und im Bikepark entweder nie war oder die Drops immer umfahren hab, dann wird sich das Leben durch +30mm Federweg auch nicht grundlegend ändern.

Die Fanes kann so gesehen nix richtig, aber alles schon fast perfekt, bergauf werd ich mit`m Hardtail immer schneller sein, und bergab mit dem Bigbike auch, aber ich hab eben in allen Lebenslagen mit der Fanes schon verdammt viel Spass... und zwar egal ob ich an der Isar fahr, stinknormale CrossCountryTouren mach, das Rad irgendwelche Berge hochtrag oder im Bikepark bin.


----------



## Bonvivant (14. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch mal nach dem silbernen Ring am unteren Ende der Coladose zwischen rotem Zugstufenrad und der Luftkammer, der kann sich manchmal los drehen wenn er nicht richtig fest ist


 Ist fest, aber danke für den Tip, ist gespeichert 


			
				hasardeur schrieb:
			
		

> Klacken kann von den Shims kommen, die ja schließlich nicht auf der Kolbenstange festgeschweißt sind


 Stimmt, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können...hoffe also, dass es das ist. Danke 


			
				hasardeur schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Weshalb machst Du die Druckstufe ganz zu? Die Fanes wippt schließlich auch mit offener Druckstufe kaum. Zumindest kannst Du sie ruhig 2-3 Klicks aufmachen - das ist mehr als genug Plattform.


Nene, nicht gegen's (fast nicht vorhandene) Wippen. Sondern übungsweise weil der manual damit einfacher zu halten ist.


----------



## Ghost.1 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Schraube für die Sattelstützleitung am Oberrohr rund gedreht und suche ersatz. 

Ich hab jetzt auf der Homepage ewig gesucht, konnte die Schraube aber als Einzelteil nicht finden. Gibt es die? Oder soll ich das per Mail machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (14. Mai 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Mir is meine reverb nun zum zweiten mal verreckt. D.h. sie sackt im arretierten zustand 1-2 cm ein. Hatte sie deswegen schonmal zu sport import geschickt. Jetzt wollt ich sie ausbauen aber eine alu schraube vorne vom kabelhalter ist ausgelutscht das teil will einfach nicht raus. Hab schon vorsichtig versucht mit nem hammer und schraubendreher leicht versucht sie einzukerben und mit leichten schägen zu drehen, aber das teil ist weicher als butter



Nimm lieber ne andere Schraube! Also anderes Material. Wird sich immer wieder rund drehen befürchte ich. Mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Schrauben echt schwer gehen evtl hilft es auch mal das Gewinde nachzuschneiden.


----------



## imun (14. Mai 2013)

Geh in Baumarkt und hol dir VA Schrauben oder verzinkte 12.9 Stahlschrauben. Zur Not mit Edding oder sonstiges anmalen, ich hab da Glück, hab sie von Arbeit mitgenommen


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn diese Alu Schrauben anfangen schwer zu gehen, ist es leider oft nicht mehr weit bis sie plötzlich ganz fest sitzt und dann ab ist. Selbst erlebt beim rausdrehen.


----------



## JpunktF (15. Mai 2013)

Die ganzen Schrauben an sich sind leider meiner Meinung nach nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei - sei`s jetzt an den Zughalterungen oder der Radstandsverstellung...


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Mai 2013)

Mit den Schrauben pflichte ich Euch bei. Nachdem ich die erste kaputt gemacht hatte und keine in schwarz gefunden habe (oder nur 100 Stück), habe ich mir ein paar von jü zuschicken lassen.

Und etwas in eigener Sache: Ich möchte hinten auf Steckachse mit Schnellspanner umrüsten. Welche ist die richtige? X-12 nicht, Maxle aber auch nicht?! Was bleibt? Shimano? Was gibt's noch?

edit: X-12 und Shimano gehen nicht... Maxle sollte passen, ebenso wie Marzocchi - stimmt das? Gibt's pro und contra RS vs. MZ?


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Die Maxle lite funktioniert problemlos und ist glaub ich leichter als die Marzocchi...
Die 135mm Version reicht, hab meine 142mm Version um 6 oder 7mm gekürzt...


In die Fanes passen die Steckachsen mit normalem M12 (x1,75) Gewinde.

Wenn du dann deine Twinworks Achse nicht mehr brauchst, nehm ich die gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Mai 2013)

Die ersten fast 500g sind weg.

Der MK2 ist zum Touren v&h,die PDM-525 gegen Eggbeater 3 getauscht.
Ich hatte von meinen beiden RQ 2.4 ausgerechnet die mit 940g am VR und der im Keller hat 850g...der Ardent mußte auch erstmal weichen.
Hinten sehe ich aber nicht als so dramatisch, vorn fehlt etwas das Volumen der RQ zur Dämpfung.
Die Egg 3 sind auch ok, ob Sie bleiben muss ich mal sehen,habe so Specialized Schuhe mit Reifenprofilsohle,da ist das Einklicken etwas ungünstig.

Die XT wird nun noch einer X0 trail weichen die ich heute geordert habe.
Die wird dann nur noch 180/180 haben für 90kg statt 203/180 die XT.
Könnte aber gleich ausgehen, bin sehr gespannt die X0 Trail selbst zu erfahren. Nach der Gewichts DB wird das trotzdem noch so mit 200g weniger ausgehen


Danach wirds eng,aber ich müßte mit X0 Trail dann so um 14,8kg sein.
Gehen tut dann nur noch die Carbonstrebe,Xt Kurbel gegen was anderes und ein anderer Sattel der keine 300g hat wie mein Speci Avatar Gel,was leicht sein wird.

Immerhin...die 28km Hausrunde 3mal gemessen gehabt und im Vergleich mit den Reifen und Pedalen gleich mal schlanke 6 Minuten schneller gewesen. bei 1:1 Vergleich würde ich sagen kann sein,aber 3:1,zumal es sogar noch recht matschig beim letzten Versuch war, das ich es bergab nicht so habe laufen lassen wie normal.


Edit: 
heute bin ich 40km mit einem Freund getourt,der sich auf meinen Tip hin ein Slide 140 gekauft hat.
Ich bin das Slide natürlich auf gefahren,das ging durch die 13,6kg anders voran, mir kam das Slide sogar steifer vor als die Fanes.
Bei der Fanes denk man man tritt in ein Gummiband,beim Radon gings direkt voran.
Kann es sein das man sich den Fanes Komfort durch flexenden Hinterbau in Kombination mit fast nicht sichtbarem Wippen erkauft?


----------



## Ghost.1 (20. Mai 2013)

Habe Gestern bemerkt das mein Tretlager sich nach 4 Monaten gelockert hat. Also es hat sich das Gewinde vom Rahmen gelöst. Deswegen auch das Klackern beim Treten.

Ist das Normal das sich das Löst?

Werde mir morgen mal das passende Werkzeug besorgen. 
Sind die normal nicht mit Schraubensicherung gesichert?


----------



## Kharne (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn da jemand nicht mit dem vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment gearbeitet hat kann das durchaus passieren.


----------



## Ghost.1 (20. Mai 2013)

weiß zufällig noch jemand ob ich dieses Werkzeug: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CNCX1eeupLcCFbQetAodzicAng

auch bei den X9 Lagern benutzen kann?


----------



## ollo (20. Mai 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> weiß zufällig noch jemand ob ich dieses Werkzeug:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CNCX1eeupLcCFbQetAodzicAng
> 
> auch bei den X9 Lagern benutzen kann?




wenn es baugleich dem GXP Lager ist dann ja. So wie es aussieht wird die X 9 Kurbel mit GXP Lager geliefert. Alternativ den Schlüssel von Pedros

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6978_Innenlager-Werkzeug-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-.html


----------



## Ghost.1 (20. Mai 2013)

Ja müsste GXP sein, dann passts ja.

Bei so nem Schlüssel weiß man halt nie wie viel Nm man anzieht, deswegen hätt ich gerne ne Nuss die ich auf meinen Drehmomentschlüssel drauf machen kann


----------



## ollo (20. Mai 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ja müsste GXP sein, dann passts ja.
> 
> Bei so nem Schlüssel weiß man halt nie wie viel Nm man anzieht, deswegen hätt ich gerne ne Nuss die ich auf meinen Drehmomentschlüssel drauf machen kann




ja das ist schon angenehmer...... habe ich für meine thehive Kurbel auch. Das Problem ist bei dem Teil nur, das der Außendurchmesser so groß ist das sie gegen die Kettenstrebe /Joke  stößt. Ich muß also den Dämpfer ausbauen und den Hinterbau hoch heben damit die "Nuss" richtig auf dem Lager sitzt. Ist halt etwas aufwändiger


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Mai 2013)

Och menno...was soll ich den machen, nehm ich nochmal 700 Eier in die Hand für 
- Sattel, was leichteres als den 300g Speci Avatar ist ja kein Kunststück,evtl einen SLR mit 170g
-Kurbel,was leichteres als die betagte XT 770 ist kein Kunststück um von 870g auf irgendwo um 670g zu kommen
-Carbon Hinterbau der mir dann auch weicher vorkommt ?
-Carbon Lenker,von den 260g des Holzfeller WC geht sicher was auf um 170g

Das meine Fanes so bei 14,3kg da steht oder verkaufe ich Rahmen,Gabel und vivid Air und hol mir ein Canyon AL+ 7 und bau vom Fanes dran was besser ist und vertick die Al+ Teile die ich nicht brauche...

*grmpf*,ich hätte dieses Slide 140 nicht fahren dürfen mit seinem Vortrriebsdrang und dann der Kumpel der seit 12 Jahren nicht gefahren ist und mit diesem Dingen bergauf gegen Ende davon zog *grmpf*


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Mai 2013)

Kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass das an der Fanes liegt..

Meine hat 16 kg und geht net schlechter Bergauf wie mein letztes CC Fully...
Dafür hab ich aber eine für alles


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Mai 2013)

Evtl wenn ich dir sage das ich 87kg wiege und er 97kg?
Die 12 Jahre Abstinenz vom Ihm nicht zu vergessen....

MK2 2,4 Prot bei mir,bei ihm Hans Dampf und eben Slide 140 mit um 13,4kg vs Fanes mit 15,1kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (23. Mai 2013)

Hey,

also ich würde ganz klar sagen, dass das Fanes, einfach nicht das richtige Bike für dich ist.
Daher würde sich ggf. deine Überlegung, den Rahmen und alle "dicken" Anbauteile zu verkaufen, um davon ein leichteres Bike zu kaufen sicherlich lohnen.

Allerdings muss auch ich sagen, dass ich bei uns die Berge teilweise schneller hochfahre als Leute mit leichteren AM oder Tourenfullys. Mein Fanes wiegt ca. 15,8 kg oder so um den Dreh. Das schlimmste ist dabei das 1,35 kg schwere Laufrad am Hinterrad.
Ggf. also auch alles eine Frage der Kondition.


Grüße


----------



## Masberg (24. Mai 2013)

hat sich da einer von Testsiegen oder awards blenden lassen?


----------



## Ganiscol (24. Mai 2013)

Komisch, meine BMC Coladose wiegt sicher gut 3 Kilo weniger als die Fanes (die ist irgendwie knapp unter 16 Kilo) und als ich neulich mal wieder damit meine übliche Runde (mit dem LRS der Fanes, also Baron und MK2 damals) gemacht habe, war es zwar naturgemäss leichter die ersten 550hm zu fressen, aber nicht so entscheidend, als das ich es gleich nochmal hätte machen wollen. Die Fanes fühlt sich da wo es drauf ankommt einfach zu gut an um am Gewicht zu (ver)zweifeln. 

Tatsache ist aber, trotz Winter Aktivität habe ich etwa 3.5 Kilo zugenommen und die Kilos haben mich wesentlich mehr gestört als die am Bike. Jetzt sind sie beinahe wieder runter und *das* habe ich gemerkt. Bestätigt wieder mal meine Ansicht, dass an sich selbst abspecken in den meisten Fällen mehr bringt als am Bike.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Mai 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Bestätigt wieder mal meine Ansicht, dass an sich selbst abspecken in den meisten Fällen mehr bringt als am Bike.



Und ist dazu noch wesentlich günstiger 

Teile deine Ansicht, auch wenn ich mit meinen 75kg bei 1,84 net unbedingt abspecken muss

 @Vogelsberger
Entweder deine "Problemchen" sind rein psychologischer Natur oder die Fanes ist wirklich nicht das richtige Bike für dich.

An den eineinhalb Kilo mehr deiner Fanes liegts net, zumindest kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.
Dass es bei der Effektivität der Fanes hapert übrigens auch net 


Im Endeffekt muss das jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wenn man sich für sein Bike nicht mehr begeistern kann, muss man es eben austauschen...


----------



## ollo (24. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ........
> 
> 
> *grmpf*,ich hätte dieses Slide 140 nicht fahren dürfen mit seinem Vortrriebsdrang und dann der Kumpel der seit 12 Jahren nicht gefahren ist und mit diesem Dingen bergauf gegen Ende davon zog *grmpf*



ich persönlich werde immer das Rad fahren auf dem ich mich am wohlsten wühle am besten den Berg rauf und runter komme usw. ...... damit ist das Rad was nicht passt nicht schlechter sondern ungeeigneter für mich  ..... Gewichtsersparnisse sind auch bei mir immer "Willkommen" aber Mittlerweile zweit- oder drittrangig 

Mit meinem 4 Kg leichteren Liteville 301 hatte ich im Nachhinein betrachtet nicht so viel Spaß wie mit dem Enduro oder nur 1,5 Kg schwereren Fanes Allmountain. Mit dem gleich schweren Liteville 901 schon gar nicht. Die Gesamt Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten sagen mir mehr zu als bei den Litevilles, damit sind sie nicht schlechter, sondern ...... genau !!

Und mal Hand aufs Herz es gibt wenige Menschen die nur eine Freundin im Leben hatten  

Wenn Dir das Radon zusagt (nicht nur weil es leichter ist)  dann kauf es Dir. 

Genau wie anders wo gibt es auch Markenübergreifende Ausflüge mit Fahrrädern ..... "Alutech and Friends" Touren und Treffen halt  


.


----------



## slash-sash (24. Mai 2013)

Ich würde Jü ne Mail schicken und fragen, wann das E-Fanes kommt. E-Bikes sind doch voll im Trend


----------



## Sun_dancer (24. Mai 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich würde Jü ne Mail schicken und fragen, wann das E-Fanes kommt. E-Bikes sind doch voll im Trend



Boah... du Ketzer


----------



## Ganiscol (24. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und ist dazu noch wesentlich günstiger
> 
> Teile deine Ansicht, auch wenn ich mit meinen 75kg bei 1,84 net unbedingt abspecken muss



Da sind wir nah beisammen, mein Wohlfühlgewicht für meine 1,90 liegt zwischen 78 und 79kg - am Ende des Winters wars halt deutlich drüber, weil ich effektiv zu viel gefuttert und zu wenig gestrampelt habe. 

Ich will da jetzt aber keine Fahrergewichtsdebatte lostreten. Es ist für jeden hier genau richtig so wie er oder sie es haben möchte, wir sind hier schliesslich alle sportlich aktiv und nicht in einem Diätforum. 



slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich würde Jü ne Mail schicken und fragen, wann das E-Fanes kommt. E-Bikes sind doch voll im Trend



Sakrileg!


----------



## Kharne (24. Mai 2013)

Was seit ihr denn alles für Bohnenstangen, mein Idealgewicht wäre 90 Kilo auf 1,80m ^^ Bin halt leider 20 Kilo drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (24. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ... und dann der Kumpel der seit 12 Jahren nicht gefahren ist und mit diesem Dingen bergauf gegen Ende davon zog *grmpf*


Wer sich daran stört, dass andere bergauf schneller sind, hat mit der Fanes das falsche Bike. Für mich ist bergauf fahren nur Mittel zum Zweck, nähmlich um anschließend bergab Spaß zu haben. Wenn ich dafür berguaf ein paar Minuten länger brauche, ist mir das völlig egal.


----------



## JpunktF (24. Mai 2013)

Und ich fahr so gern bergauf daß ich es geniesse wenn es ein paar Minuten länger dauert ;-)


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Mai 2013)

Wer hat den eine vernünftige Datenbasis und echte Vergleiche ?


----------



## Duc851 (24. Mai 2013)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich würde Jü ne Mail schicken und fragen, wann das E-Fanes kommt. E-Bikes sind doch voll im Trend



Wirklich schade dass der Gruber-Antrieb nicht ins Sattelrohr der Fanes passt 

Mit dem liebäugle ich aber für den Pudel. Wenn der blos nicht so teuer wäre!!!


----------



## JpunktF (24. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wer hat den eine vernünftige Datenbasis und echte Vergleiche ?



Eine uphill-Zeitvergleichstabelle???


----------



## valdus (24. Mai 2013)

Ich denke fast jeder hier hat vor der Fanes nen anderes Bike gehabt....sind das nicht Vergleiche genug.....

Und wenn es echt um Uphillzeiten geht, ist das Fanes defintiv das falsche Bike, ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (24. Mai 2013)

PS - wieviel hast deinem Kumpel eigentlich bergab abgenommen? ;-)


----------



## Banana Joe (24. Mai 2013)

so gerade post bekommen von sport import. und siehe da eine niegel nagelneue reverb im karton. jetzt komm ich ins grübeln ob verkaufen und auf die lev wechseln oder verbauen und hoffen das sie hält


----------



## Ganiscol (24. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wer hat den eine vernünftige Datenbasis und echte Vergleiche ?



Mein Vergleich ist so echt wies geht. Da ich aber aus Spass mit meinem Bike unterwegs bin, führe ich ganz bestimmt kein Protokoll über uphill-Zeiten - ich habe ja nicht mal einen Tacho an meinen Bikes!


----------



## zec (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn du eh Zugang zu diesem Radon Slide hast, dann leih dir das Bike doch mal aus für deine Hausrunde und notier dir die benötigte Zeit. Dann machst du das noch einmal mit der Fanes und du hast deine Datenbasis. Interessant wäre dann Uphill und Downhill getrennt voneinander zu messen. 
Den Fahrspaß selber kannst nur du beurteilen: Wenn dir der Mehrfederweg der Fanes bergab nix bringt und du mit dem Slide gleich schnell bis, wäre es wahrscheinlich unnötig das Mehrgewicht der Fanes auf den Berg zu schleppen.


----------



## Astaroth (24. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Och menno...was soll ich den machen, nehm ich nochmal 700 Eier in die Hand für
> - Sattel, was leichteres als den 300g Speci Avatar ist ja kein Kunststück,evtl einen SLR mit 170g
> -Kurbel,was leichteres als die betagte XT 770 ist kein Kunststück um von 870g auf irgendwo um 670g zu kommen
> -Carbon Hinterbau der mir dann auch weicher vorkommt ?
> ...



Sorry, wenn ich das so sagen muss...
Die Fanes ist nicht das Problem sondern du bist das Problem

Letztes Saison habe ich fast das gleiche Problem wie du gehabt. Folgendes war da los. Bin mit meinem Kumpel einen AlpenX gefahren. Er auf einem Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC und ich auf einem Specialized Stumpjumper. Gewichtsunterschied der beiden Bikes ca. 2Kg und der Sack ist mir Bergauf immer davon gefahren obwohl ich gut das doppelte wie er trainiert hat. Hat mich schon ein klein wenig aufgeregt das ganze aber ich hab mich dann damit abgefunden das es bessere gibt wie mich Wie du siehst war ich noch schlechter dran wie du und hab mir als Ausgleich dafür die Fanes gekauft die ich so schnell nicht mehr hergeben werde. Für mich ist die Fanes das optimale Bike auch wenn ich Bergauf ein wenig länger brauche wie andere. Dafür kann ich dann Bergab das Gas stehen lassen wo andere in die Eisen steigen müssen...


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Mai 2013)

Viel zu Emotional 90% der Aussagen und viel zu sehr ins Blaue, ich mag meine ja auch,das gebe ich ja zu....ich tu mir ja auch schwer

Von "besser" kann man nicht reden wenn ein Fahrer mit 10-15kg mehr und schlechterem Trainingsstatus einem davon fährt.

Ich habe glücklicherweise seit 2010 einen Rox 9 und mal das Datacenter bemüht.
Erkenntnis dabei:
-Bergab bin ich auf der gleichen Strecke mit der Fanes im Vergleich zu Bergamont Contrail mit 12,7kg/120mm Fully und 301 MK7 und 8 in der Tat 3-5 Minuten kürzer unterwegs,also schneller
-Bergauf geht es dann wieder zugunsten der leichteren,aber auch "nur so 3-5 Minuten
-Die Tour mit meinem Kumpel war allerdings insgesamt seltsamerweise 15 bis zu 30 Minuten langsamer als sonst.
-Mein Durchschnittspuls liegt auf der Runde 10-15bpm über den anderen Referenzrunden

Mir gehen jetzt nur Variante a oder b durch den Kopf
a. Scheiß Tag gehabt
b. die relativ neu verbaute 36er Kassette hinten mir 22/32/44 also 3x9 tut mir nicht so gut,ich strampel mich eher tot, bin eher der Kraftfahrer als der Kurbler.

Ich werde je nach Wetter morgen mal allein düsen und das mit 32iger Kassette und einem etwas nach vorn geschobenen Sattel.
Dazu mal die X0 Trail einbremsen,die Xt liegt in der Ecke.

Vermutlich werde ich die Fanes doch eher abspecken,ich sehe momentan, das Fanes ist nicht so gut verkäuflich und letztlich, nehm ich ein 13,4-13,6kg 150mm AM Rad und packe eine reverb rein,lande ich auch um 14kg,das geht mit der Fanes auch.....

Tendenz also doch behalten,Carbonstrebe,2Fach Kurbel alla X0, Carbon Lenkerlein und dann mal sehen ob mein Hintern auf einen SLR paßt statt dem Avatar. Das wären dann so ca. 14,3kg.

Überlegung wäre dann nor noch -200g durch Amride 25 Felgen statt Track Mack Evo und letztlich mal einen Monarch oder Monarch Plus RC3 zu probieren,womit dann irgendwas von 13,8 da stünde.


----------



## valdus (26. Mai 2013)

Gewicht ändert das Grundproblem nicht....du guckst nach den falschen Gesichtspunkten beim Enduro fahren....es zählt nur die downhill Zeit.....

Möchtest du auf die Gesamtzeit fahren/trainieren kauf dir nen anderes Bike.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2013)

valdus schrieb:


> Gewicht ändert das Grundproblem nicht....du guckst nach den falschen Gesichtspunkten beim Enduro fahren....es zählt nur die downhill Zeit.....
> 
> Möchtest du auf die Gesamtzeit fahren/trainieren kauf dir nen anderes Bike.



Verdammt ich dachte das heißt dann auch Downhill... naja wieder was gelernt.


----------



## JpunktF (26. Mai 2013)

Hmm, wenn ich die ganzen hardfacts und Telemetriedaten mal in Kontext bring dann bleibt nur eine Möglichkeit:

der Kumpel muss sich unbemerkt irgendwo an dir festgehalten haben um dann im Bergsprint aus dem Windschatten den Sieg zu holen.

Ich würd statt der Gewichtskur das Buch vorschlagen:
Taktisches Verhalten im Peloton


----------



## Ganiscol (26. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Viel zu Emotional 90% der Aussagen und viel zu sehr ins Blaue
> 
> ....



Das ist vielleicht auch Teil deines "Problems". Das ganze soll doch Spass machen. Und schnell den Berg hoch zu radeln macht halt nur mit einer Feile wirklich Laune. Runter zaubert dann aber der Hobel das Lachen ins Gesicht. 

Die Fanes ist eben vielmehr ein abwärts-Spassbike als ein Wettkampfgerät um möglichst schnell möglichst viele Km zu fressen. 

Übrigens, Zahlenschubsereien mindern meiner Erfahrung nach den Spass, da sie die Wahrnehmung des Hobbys verengen - deshalb habe ich vor einem Jahr auch meine Tachos und die Pulsuhr eingemottet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2013)

Ohne Tacho fahren könnte ich gar nicht, da ich gerade in den Alpen gern weiss, was noch an Höhenmetern vor mit liegt.

Pulsmesser gibt es nur auf dem Rennrad.


Zum Gewichtsthema, in meinen Augen merkt man ein leichteres Rad schon gewaltig, hatte mal den Vergleich meines alten 301 mit 14,irgendwas kilo gegen das von Helium mit damals knapp über 12kg.

Aber mir ist die Abfahrtsperformance auch definitiv wichtiger.  @Vogelsberger: Wenn dir das Fanes in Summe Spass macht, behalt es!!


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Mai 2013)

also ich hab meine fanes 008 verkauft weil ich bergab immer zu schnell unterwegs war und mir keine chrashes mehr leisten mag


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Mai 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also ich hab meine fanes 008 verkauft weil ich bergab immer zu schnell unterwegs war und mir keine chrashes mehr leisten mag


 
Na das ist mal ein Grund der mir absolut net eingeht...


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Mai 2013)

naja das ding geht bergab so gut
und da ich ich seit einem moped unfall 
eine teillähmung arm/schulter hab 
kann ichs nicht mehr wirklich kontrolieren 
und die fanes net artgerecht einsetzen

darum fahr ich meist hardtail da bin ich langsamer unterwegs und irgendwie sicher 

klingt seltsam ist aber so


----------



## Ripgid (26. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Verdammt ich dachte das heißt dann auch Downhill... naja wieder was gelernt.


ganz so einfach ist das hier ja nun auch nicht


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2013)

@Vogelsberger: ich frage mich, was diese ganze Zahlenjonglage soll. Fährst Du für die Bücher oder aus Spass MTB? Die Fanes ist sicher kein Wettkampfbike, dazu ist sie zu wenig Spezialist und doch gerade deswegen so bei Hobbyfahrern beliebt.

Es frisst sicher auch ein ganz klein bisschen an mir, wenn ein Kumpel mit weniger Training den Berg schneller hoch kommt oder ich die ganze Tour bergan beißen muss, um irgendwie dran zu bleiben. Aber vielleicht braucht der Typ einfach weniger Training als ich und hat eine bessere Grundausdauer....Gnade der Gene!?! Ist doch echt egal. Zumindest spielt es in den Gruppen, mit denen ich unterwegs bin keine Rolle, wer als Erster oben oder unten ist. Die schnellen Bergauffahrer warten gerne auf dem Berg und die besseren Techniker helfen den schwächeren bergab. Am Ende haben wir im Idealfall alle ein geiles Erlebnis gehabt und ein fettest Grinsen im Gesicht. Das ist für mich der Geist dieses Sports und nicht irgendeine Buchhaltung oder Wettbewerb unter Kumpeln. Wenn Du so an die Sache gehst, wirst Du wohl auch mit keinem anderen Bike wirklich glücklich werden.

Und was die Schlankheitskur der Fanes angeht, konzentrier Dich auf leichtere Laufräder und vor allem geringeren Rollwiderstand. Der richtige Reifen und die richtige Felge bringen mehr, als Carbonstreben und leichte Anbauteile.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Mai 2013)

So ne leichte Karre bringts allein nicht. Mein Enduro SL wiegt ja nun um 12,8kg, fährt sich super, keine Frage!
Aber letztlich hab ich mir das Teil gebaut, weil ichs so haben will, das Geld dafür da ist und mir Spass macht, alle meine 3 Bikes sind so ziemlich ausgereizt, was das Gewicht angeht. 
Ehrlich muss ich mir zugestehn, dass ich eher an mir Gewichtstuning machen müsste. Trainieren müsste ich auch mehr, da fehlt oft die Zeit.
Aber alle meine Räder werden auch mal richtig dreckig und geschunden. Sie werden nicht als Eisdielenbomber benutzt.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Mai 2013)

Könnten wir das Thema mal endlich begraben?!
Wer schnell den Berg rauf will, ist im Fanes (ENDURO!!!) Thread falsch. Im Rennradforum kann man darüber sprechen, wie schnell man oben ist, welche Rasiercreme für die Beinrasur die Beste ist und warum man sich am besten nicht grüßt. Sorry, ich kann das nicht verstehen. Mag auch an meinem ALter liegen. Ich habe früher auch mal gedacht, daass Berga rauf die Erfüllung ist, bis ich das richtige Bike für bergab bekommen habe.
Heute muß ich sagen, ist die Kombi aus beidem das Beste; vorausgesetzt, man hat Spaß an der Sache. Und genau das kann das Fanes. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das Fanes kann auch 8kg wiegen. Und man wird immer noch das Gefühl haben, dass ein wenig leichter es noch besser bergauf geht. Völliger Schmarrn. Die Geo spielt da ein ganz eintscheidendes Wörtchen mit. 
Fazit: Verkauf den Bock, mach jemaden damit glücklich und beglücke dich selbst, in dem du dir ein Tourenfully mit Endurogenen gönnst. Kenne ich keins, mag aber sein, dass es das gibt. Falls nicht, erfindest du bestimmt noch ne neue Bikekategorie 

Amen!


----------



## valdus (26. Mai 2013)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Sennes-DH-10-Rahmen

Um dann mal wieder zu neuen Alutech-Frames zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (27. Mai 2013)

Ich würd jetzt mal behaupten, diese ganzen winzigen Unterschiede spielen sich doch auf unserem fahrerischen Niveau sämtlich im Kopf ab, und der kleine objektiv messbare Unterschied sollte für uns gar keine Relevanz besitzen - wenn wir jetzt mal um ein und das selbe Rad in unterschiedlicher Konfiguration reden.

Natürlich würd ich einen gewissen Unterschied spüren wenn ich jetzt mit Fanes, einem 7Kilo-Carbon29er oder einem 199,-Fully mit PseudoStahlfeder aus dem Baumarkt 1000hm hoch fahre - und wenn ich mich als Fahrer ehrlich einschätz würd ich wohl mit der Carbonfeile diese 1000hm in guten 100 Minuten fahren und mit dem Baumarktteil vielleicht eine halbe Stunde länger brauchen. Und dann hätten wir 30% Unterschied.

Wenn ich jetzt zwei Fanes hochfahren würd, die eine mit Stahlfedergabel, die andere mit Luftfeder, aber beide bis auf 500g Gewicht identisch - dann wäre die genommene Zeit von mir wohl nicht objektiv, eben weil ich zu schlecht fahr um es reproduzierbar zu gestalten, die auf das Gewicht zurückzuführende Differenz dürfte vielleicht bei 1 - 2% liegen, also auf den beschriebenen 1000hm bei ein bis zwei Minuten - aber diese Minute könnt bei mir am Frühstück liegen, am Wetter oder daran daß ich unterwegs ein Foto mach.

Aber im Kopf wär auch bei mir wohl das Gefühl, ich könnte mit dem leichteren Rad schneller hochfahren - obwohl es total sch...egal ist.

Und was einzelne Komponenten an Performanceunterschied bringen, das ist wohl auch so eine Sache, die sehr schwer anhand von subjektiven Gefühlen zu beschreiben ist, nur mal als Beispiel beschrieben bin ich von Fat Albert auf Ardent hinten gewechselt - und dann auf der ersten Fahrt zum San Giovanni raufgefahren. Mein Gefühl sagte mir: leck mich am Arsch, der rollt wie Kaugummi. Und dann bin ich auf Malle mit Hans Dampf gefahren, der auf Asphalt ging wie Schmidts Katze.
So, und jetzt bin ich mit SchmidtsKatzen-Hans Dampf zum San Giovanni gefahren - und das Ardent-Kaugummi-Gefühl war wieder da.
Also wird`s wohl auch daran liegen daß der Malle-Strassenbelag halt besser rollt als der italienische - aber ich werd da jetzt keine weiteren Untersuchungen starten.

Was für solche Hobbyradler wie uns wichtig sein sollte, ist daß sich einfach jeder genau das Rad holt das ihn im Kopf zufrieden macht, das Rad, das einfach seiner individuellen Einschätzung nach genau das kann was er will. Und da wir doch weder das Sozialistische Einheitsrad noch den DIN-Trail haben gibts doch unzählige Möglichkeiten für jeden genau das zu fahren was ihm zusagt.

Bei mir ist das eben die Fanes, mit Hammerschmidt und 180mm Federweg, weil ich ein Rad will das gut bergab geht, das nicht wegen Leichtbau ständig irgendwo kaputt ist, und auf dem ich bergauf überall da hin komm wo ich halt hin will. Würd ich jetzt in den harburger bergen wohnen, dann wär das Rad wohl auch ein anderes, aber so ist`s eben genau so wie ich will.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> ... wird`s wohl auch daran liegen daß der Malle-Strassenbelag halt besser rollt als der italienische ...



Durch die Tunnel vom Contrail bis nach Riva rollt er auch gut 

Spaß bei Seite, ich denke das Ganze sollte man so als Zusammenfassung am Ende stehen lassen. Meiner Meinung nach hast du es auf den JpunktF getroffen


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Mai 2013)

@JpunktF

Damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf
 @[email protected]
Ja, da Rollt sogar "DER BARON" gut


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt in den harburger bergen wohnen, dann wär das Rad wohl auch ein anderes, aber so ist`s eben genau so wie ich will.



Diffamierende Behauptung


----------



## JpunktF (27. Mai 2013)

Dann ersetz ich die Harburger Berge eben durch das Antarktische Inlandeis, dann fühlt sich sicher keiner auf den Schlips getreten ;-)

Wo ich dann irgendsowas fahren würd ;-)
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EUMD2xw35...OfRsin0/s1600/Snow+biking+photo+shoot+002.jpg


----------



## ollo (28. Mai 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Dann ersetz ich die Harburger Berge eben durch das Antarktische Inlandeis, dann fühlt sich sicher keiner auf den Schlips getreten ;-)
> 
> Wo ich dann irgendsowas fahren würd ;-)
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EUMD2xw35...OfRsin0/s1600/Snow+biking+photo+shoot+002.jpg



aber wieso muß man Gummistiefel über den Händen tragen zum Radfahren  


 Was für solche Hobbyradler wie uns wichtig sein sollte, ist daß sich einfach jeder genau das Rad holt das ihn im Kopf zufrieden macht, das Rad, das einfach seiner individuellen Einschätzung nach genau das kann was er will. Und da wir doch weder das Sozialistische Einheitsrad noch den DIN-Trail haben gibts doch unzählige Möglichkeiten für jeden genau das zu fahren was ihm zusagt. 

Danke, es lebe die viel fallt und die rum-spinnerei beim Hobby !

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (28. Mai 2013)

*Das neue Enduro Bike von Alutech* hÃ¶rt auf den Namen  Tofana und wird auf der Eurobike offiziell vorgestellt werden. Der  Hauptrahmen wird aus Aluminium sein, Ketten- und Sitzstrebe sowie die  Umlenkung aus Kohlefaser. Die Jungs von Alutech werden ein Rahmenkit (um  2200â¬) und ein Komplettbike (um 4500â¬, unter 13Kg) prÃ¤sentieren. Es  wird nur ein (1!) Komplett-Bike geben. âDa ich mich weigere, ein  âgÃ¼nstigeresâ Modell zu Lasten der Performance zu spezifizierenâ, so  Sebastian Tegtmeier von Alutech Cycles. âIch denke, dass besonders die  LaufrÃ¤der das Verhalten eines 29er Ã¼berproportional beeinflussen und wir  mÃ¶chten mit diesem Bike eine absolute Referenz stellen. Bei dem  angestrebten Rahmenpreis wird es ohnehin schwierig sein, ein deutlich  gÃ¼nstigeres Modell ohne Leistungsverluste auf die (dann zu trÃ¤gen) RÃ¤der  zu stellen!â
http://enduro-mtb.com/alutech-cycles-enduro-29-prototype-tofana/


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2013)

Fanes + 29'' + AM-Wippe = Tofana

Interessant finde ich den Ansatz, den Hinterbau aus Carbon und den Hauptrahmen aus  Alu zu bauen....mal verkehrte Welt, wÃ¼rde ich sagen.

Wenn die Ausstattung dann so bleibt, sind 4,5kâ¬ sicher realistisch, nur zu viel fÃ¼r mich.


----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fanes + 29'' + AM-Wippe = Tofana
> 
> Interessant finde ich den Ansatz, den Hinterbau aus Carbon und den Hauptrahmen aus  Alu zu bauen....mal verkehrte Welt, würde ich sagen.
> 
> Wenn die Ausstattung dann so bleibt, sind 4,5k sicher realistisch, nur zu viel für mich.



Nix "verkehrte Welt" 

...gibts schon länger von einem Mert Lawwill (YETI-Konstrukteur)


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Mai 2013)

Ich frage mich schon lÃ¤nger wo die Carbon Umlenkwippe beim Fanes bleibt, wenn man sie fÃ¼rs AM ausschneiden kann,kann man sie fÃ¼rs Enduro auch aus Carbon bauen.
Da gingen vermutlich auch mal so 100-200g weg.
150-200â¬ wÃ¤re mir sowas wert.

29er kommt mir so oder so keines ins Haus, in RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M habe ich noch keines gesehen was mich von den Proportionen her nicht abgeschreckt hat.
Aber so ist das leider, Innovatiion ist nur noch fÃ¼r 29er gÃ¼ltig....ich hoffe die Kunden machens nicht mit.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2013)

Das sollte keine Wertung sein, nur eine Feststellung, weil "Andere" das eben eher andersrum bauen - Carbon-Rahmen & Alu-Hinterbau. Carbon am Enduro ist mir eh zu teuer, wenn ich mir so die Kampfspuren an meinem Alu-Hinterbau ansehe 

Dein Bild zeigt übrigens ein Schwinn Banger und da ist auch nur die Druckstrebe aus Carbon. Das Yeti Lawwill kenne ich aber nur mit Alu-Hinterbau. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es das nicht anders gab.


----------



## ibislover (28. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> ...Mert Lawwill (YETI-Konstrukteur)...


mert lawwill ist doch kein konstrukteur von yeti (gewesen)....!


----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Mai 2013)

ibislover schrieb:


> mert lawwill ist doch kein konstrukteur von yeti (gewesen)....!


Ja.. ok... unter anderem hat er auch konstruiert


----------



## ollo (28. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> .........
> Da gingen vermutlich auch mal so 100-200g weg.
> 150-200 wäre mir sowas wert.
> 
> .....




die Alu Endurowippe wiegt inkl. 2 Lagern 235g, da wird es eng mit Gewicht sparen  ........ aber scharf sieht es sicher aus


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Mai 2013)

Mh,ok dann sinds 100g...wenn ich mal aus dem Lenkerbereich rüber schiele,gleiche Breite und Einsatzbereich= - ca 100g

Hab gerade die Avid X0 Trail 22km mehr oder weniger eingebremst, sie darf bleiben  und ersetzt in 180/180 die 203/180 XT.


----------



## kaizi (28. Mai 2013)

Die XO Trail darf sich glücklich schätzen.
Wie gerne wäre ich ein Anbauteil, daß dir Gewicht spart und somit Sekunden auf der Hausrunde, gegenüber dem Kumpel der 10 kg mehr wiegt, aufholt.
Spass beiseite (wurde glaube ich im diesem Zusammenhang schon öfter verwendet): die Fanes ist nicht das richtige für dich!
Hast du mal das Radon Slide deines Kumpels genommen um die Zeit zu nehmen? Bist du dann noch schneller als er? Müsstest du ja sicher sein.
Das würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2013)

Hab ich was verpaßt, oder war das Thema durch? 

Ach stimmt sooo einfach ist das hier ja nicht


----------



## JpunktF (29. Mai 2013)

Du könntest statt Carbon als Wippenalternativmaterial natürlich auch mal über Magnesium nachdenken.


Allerdings als Sprudeltablette im Getränk...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (29. Mai 2013)

Weiss jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen EN und AM Wippe?


----------



## hasardeur (29. Mai 2013)

Hat die AM-Wippe nicht eine andere Übersetzung wegen des reduzierten Federwegs....?


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. Mai 2013)

Ja hat Sie evtl, allerdings ist sowohl die AM Wippe als auch die, vermutlich noch aus Alu bestehende, vom 29er Proto ausgeschnitten.


Das Slide steht 280km entfernt , aber sag mal gehörst du nicht ins Liteville Forum 

Evtl hast du (daher) auch die X0 Anmerkung nicht verstanden,denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## ollo (29. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpaßt, oder war das Thema durch?
> 
> Ach stimmt sooo einfach ist das hier ja nicht



anders wo geht das über Jahre und 100derte von Seiten und zu grundsätzlich allem und jeden...... da ist das hier doch noch Kindergeburtstag 

Wenn sich Herr Vogelsberger kein Radon holt, dann bin ich mal auf den Um-und Aufbau seines Enduros gespannt


----------



## Michael140 (29. Mai 2013)

Heute fällt die 14 vor dem Komma! Also Herr Vogelsbergen, leg los. Macht Spaß und Geld ist doch eh nix mehr Wert ;0)


----------



## Splash (29. Mai 2013)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Heute fällt die 14 vor dem Komma! Also Herr Vogelsbergen, leg los. Macht Spaß und Geld ist doch eh nix mehr Wert ;0)



Hast Du ne Teileliste, was Du alles verbaut hast?


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gemerkt daß das 38er KB vorne für meine Einsatzgebiet nen Ticken zu groß ist, ich muss an der Kefü den großen Tacco (bis 40Z) fahren und setze ewig auf und bleibe hängen. Um den kleinen Tacco (bis 36z) fahren zu können will ich mir jetzt ein 36er KB an meiner Kurbel montieren. Lieder finde ich das KB nicht in der 36Z - Version, weiss Jemand Abhilfe?







Ich habe zwar schon schwarze 36er gefunden, jedoch leider nicht die im silbernen Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2013)

Optisch könnte ein silbernes 36T Carbocage Kettenblatt auch gut aussehen ... ?


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Das sieht in der Tat gut aus  aber ist das mit Steighilfe?


----------



## Michael140 (30. Mai 2013)

14,1 kg :0(
Hat jemand Helium zum füllen der Reifen? ;0
Teileliste stelle ich zusammen. Ambitionierte Leichtbauteile sind aber nicht dran. Abgesehen von den Carbonstreben. Alles für enduro rennen geeignet und auch so im Park gefahren.


----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das sieht in der Tat gut aus  aber ist das mit Steighilfe?



Wohl nicht, fahre es als 2x und klappt dennoch wunderbar


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Ja? Haste dran? Was kostet denn der Spaß?


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. Mai 2013)

@Michael,stell mal ein Bild rein,14,1kg ist schon Supi.
Da käme ich nur hin wenn ich meinen Rahmen sandstrahlen und eloxieren lassen würde.

Saint,V-Two und Xt Kurbel noch dran?


Ich kämpfe mit einem widerspenstigen MK2 am HR,nach 24 Std ist der Platt.
Vorne gehts 1a. nur wenns hinten mit dem nicht geht, überlege ich schon wieder den Ardent am HR drauf zu machen und vorne statt der RQ den HR2.

Morgen kommt hoffentlich das Revo Sealant,hoffe das ist anders als Stan`s.
Ein SLR Flow liegt auch noch drinn, hoffe er paßt und ersetzt dann den Avatar.

Ich grübele noch zwischen einer X0 oder XX1 Kurbel mit 34 oder 36er KB mit einem 10er 11-36er Paket hinten könnte die XX1 Kurbel gehen.
Mein 22iger KB langweilt sich eh zu 99% und das 42iger wird selten auf 42/11 gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (30. Mai 2013)

Den MK2 mit Scotchbrite und Seifenwasser innen abreiben damit die glitschige Silikon (?) Schicht weg geht. Sonst haftet die Milch nicht. Dann wird er dicht.


----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja? Haste dran? Was kostet denn der Spaß?



Jepps, die Verfügbarkeit ist aber aktuell wohl so n kleines Problem. 36T Silver gibts aktuell bei R2Bike für 35 - lustigerweise ist es gerade in silber 10 günstiger, als bei den anderen Farben ... 

Ich habe es bei mir seit 2 Monaten dran und bin damit recht zufrieden


----------



## User85319 (30. Mai 2013)

Also meines Wissens nach kannste ein kleineres KB als 38 vergessen an der 2fach Kurbel da oben.... 80/120er Lochkreis sei Dank. Wer sich den scheiss ausgedacht hat 

Auch das verlinkte Carbocage KB hat nen 104er LK, is somit nicht montierbar. Einzige Alternative wäre wohl auf ne andere Kurbel zu wechseln.

EDIT: Achja ich seh grad, Gott sei dank hat die Kurbel tatsächlich nen 104er  Dann passt ja alles! Aber komisch, ich dachte alle 2fach Kurbeln von Sram hätten 80/120... naja egal


----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2013)

Die Kurbel auf dem Bild aus #8013  hat 104er Lochkreis - da passt das Carbocage Kettenblatt. Den Schmarn von wegen Lochkreis 80/120 gibt es in der Tat aber auch ...


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2013)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens nach kannste ein kleineres KB als 38 vergessen an der 2fach Kurbel da oben.... 80/120er Lochkreis sei Dank. Wer sich den scheiss ausgedacht hat
> 
> Auch das verlinkte Carbocage KB hat nen 104er LK, is somit nicht montierbar. Einzige Alternative wäre wohl auf ne andere Kurbel zu wechseln.
> 
> EDIT: Achja ich seh grad, Gott sei dank hat die Kurbel tatsächlich nen 104er  Dann passt ja alles! Aber komisch, ich dachte alle 2fach Kurbeln von Sram hätten 80/120... naja egal



Da hast Du in der Tat recht......die meisten von SRAM haben den 120er LK, an der Fanes sind aber die sogenannten 29er Kurbeln verbaut, die haben alle den kleinen LK, was auch gut so ist


----------



## Hufi (31. Mai 2013)

Es gibt aber eine Lösung und die wäre ein anderer Spider entweder für GXP Kurbel oder BB30 Kurbel. Diesen gibt es von NSB.  Einfach mal googeln. In D gibt's auch einen Vertrieb dafür. Hier der Link
http://www.double-distribution.com/nsb_antrieb.html


----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2013)




----------



## akastylez (31. Mai 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Jepps, die VerfÃ¼gbarkeit ist aber aktuell wohl so n kleines Problem. 36T Silver gibts aktuell bei R2Bike fÃ¼r 35â¬ - lustigerweise ist es gerade in silber 10â¬ gÃ¼nstiger, als bei den anderen Farben ...
> 
> Ich habe es bei mir seit 2 Monaten dran und bin damit recht zufrieden



Sauber  dann werde ich mir das mal ordern!

EDIT: In silber sogar verfÃ¼gbar


----------



## Chricky86 (4. Juni 2013)

...bei mir steht mal ein Wechsel der Lager im Horst Link an (mir is da mal einer der Bolzen flöten gegangen, hat sich dabei aber noch so halb im Lager gehalten und dadurch sieht das Lager nicht mehr so schick aus)... Meine Frage: wie bekomme ich die alten Lager da vernünftig raus (und die neuen wieder reingedrückt)? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht und weiß leider nicht ob ich da spezielles Werkzeug brauche?! Hab über die SuFu jetzt nichts dazu gefunden, obwohl ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass das nicht schonmal behandelt wurde. Wenn das jetzt jemand schnell findet, hoffe ich ihr könnt mir verzeihen 

Wäre über Hilfe jedenfalls sehr dankbar


----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2013)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> ...bei mir steht mal ein Wechsel der Lager im Horst Link an (mir is da mal einer der Bolzen flöten gegangen, hat sich dabei aber noch so halb im Lager gehalten und dadurch sieht das Lager nicht mehr so schick aus)... Meine Frage: wie bekomme ich die alten Lager da vernünftig raus (und die neuen wieder reingedrückt)? Hab sowas noch nie gemacht und weiß leider nicht ob ich da spezielles Werkzeug brauche?! Hab über die SuFu jetzt nichts dazu gefunden, obwohl ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass das nicht schonmal behandelt wurde. Wenn das jetzt jemand schnell findet, hoffe ich ihr könnt mir verzeihen
> 
> Wäre über Hilfe jedenfalls sehr dankbar




Moin,

das einfache und an sich immer gleiche "Ausdrückwerkzeug" für Lager besteht aus einer Schraube (die Länger ist wie die Dicke der Druckstrebe+ das Rohrstück+ U Scheibe und Mutter. Plus evtl. des neuen und alten Lagers) einem "Stempel" der die Größe des Lagers hat aber nicht größer ist wie die "Öffnung in der das Lager sitzt (passenden U Scheibe in der Größe des Lagers *) einem Stück Rohr (Stück alter Gabelschaft, passt bei den Horstlinklagern) einer Unterlegscheibe die das Rohrstück abdeckt, einer Mutter.

Der Aufbau wäre = Schraube + U Scheibe /Stempel + Druckstrebe + Rohrstück + U Scheibe + Mutter
Zum Eindrücken des neuen Lagers = Schraube + altes Lager (oder wieder U-Scheibe) + neues Lager + Druckstrebe + U-Scheibe + Mutter

Das Rohstück kommt immer auf die Seite in die Du das Lager raus rückst.

Was hast Du denn für Horstlinklager , Igus (Kunststoff) oder noch die Nadellager ??

*ich habe eine alte noch rumliegenden Dämpferbuchse genommen die die richtigen Abmessungen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (5. Juni 2013)

Danke schonmal, da werd ich wohl mal versuchen ob ich da Material für rumliegen hab 

Ich hab Igus Lager (Fanes E3). Falls ich damit nicht zurecht komme werde ich wohl einfach mal mit der Strebe in nem Fahrradladen vorbei -mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und Erfahrung sollte das ja ne Sache von n paar Minuten sein?! ^^
Aber erstmal probier ichs hier zuhause, man will ja schließlich auch gerne alleine weiterkommen


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was der Typ im Fahrradladen dazu sagen wird. Die meisten Schrauber dort können nur City-Bikes warten. Gute Fahrrad-Mechaniker sind eine sehr seltene Gattung.


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Juni 2013)

Hab mir die Lager nochmal angeguckt und dabei leider ein Problem festgestellt wodurch die Anleitung von Ollo leider hinfällig sein dürfte.
Laut der Explosionszeichung haben die Iguslager außen einen größeren Durchmesser als innen. Pro Strebenseite werden auch zwei Lager verwendet, die aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen eingepresst werden. Damit ist ein Durchdrücken der Lager nicht möglich, stattdessen braucht man anscheinend irgendeinen Innenabzieher der sich im Lager aufspreizt und dadurch am/hinter dem Lager verkantet um das ganze Geraffel dann rausziehen zu können -_-. Hab die neuen Lager zwar noch nicht hier aber leider spricht alles für meine Vermutung :-/. Mal gucken ob ich dafür noch ne Lösung finde, ansonsten mal den Jü oder bei einer kompetenten Fahrradwerkstatt anfragen ^^


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2013)

Da die eingepressten Lager ja wohl eh durch sind, könntest Du sie doch mit einem geeigneten Instrument ausschlagen. Die Lager werden dabei sicher komplett zerstört, aber das ist ja wohl egal. Musst nur den Rahmen und die Lagersitze schonen. Einpressen geht dann mit Schraubstock ganz gut, aber Schonbacken verwenden!


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Juni 2013)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Lager nochmal angeguckt und dabei leider ein Problem festgestellt wodurch die Anleitung von Ollo leider hinfällig sein dürfte.
> Laut der Explosionszeichung haben die Iguslager außen einen größeren Durchmesser als innen. Pro Strebenseite werden auch zwei Lager verwendet, die aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen eingepresst werden. Damit ist ein Durchdrücken der Lager nicht möglich, stattdessen braucht man anscheinend irgendeinen Innenabzieher der sich im Lager aufspreizt und dadurch am/hinter dem Lager verkantet um das ganze Geraffel dann rausziehen zu können -_-. Hab die neuen Lager zwar noch nicht hier aber leider spricht alles für meine Vermutung :-/. Mal gucken ob ich dafür noch ne Lösung finde, ansonsten mal den Jü oder bei einer kompetenten Fahrradwerkstatt anfragen ^^


Habe hier nen Innenauszieher, damit bekommt man die recht einfach raus, da die beiden Iguslager-Hälften nicht bündig zu einander sind, kann der Auszieher gut greifen
 Das Ding hat bei Amazon irgendwas um 25 gekostet nen Gegenhalter kommt noch dazu...kann bei bedarf die genaue Hersteller/Typbezeichnung raus suchen.
Für die Hauptlager dürfte so ein Teil auch praktisch sein, da kommt man afaik auch von der anderen Seite nicht dran um sie ausdrücken zu können.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Juni 2013)

Die Igus Lager kann man mit einem Schraubendreher vorsichtig raus hebeln. Schon selber gemacht und gingen dabei nicht mal kaputt.


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Juni 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Das Ding hat bei Amazon irgendwas um 25 gekostet nen Gegenhalter kommt noch dazu...kann bei bedarf die genaue Hersteller/Typbezeichnung raus suchen.



Das wär super -dann kann ich einfach mal danach gucken und weiß schonmal, dass das Werkzeug für den Einsatz erprobt ist. Ich glaube bei dem kaputten Lager werde ich dann morgen aber erstmal die Variante mit dem Schraubenzieher testen 

Danke euch allen auf jeden Fall für die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, Link zu dem Innenabzieher wäre cool. Beim Hauptlager kann man sich bei Austreiben auch gern den Lagersitz ruinieren.

Edit: Habe bei Amazon mal gestöbert. Diese ganzen "günstigen" Innanauszieher sind wohl eher weniger zu gebrauchen, da es kaum Punkte am Fanes-Rahmen gibt, die man als stabiles Widerlager nutzen kann. Interessant wäre ein Innenauszieher mit Gleithammer. Die brauchbaren Exemplare sind aber recht teuer, wie gutes Werkzeug fast immer. Wenn also jemand eine günstige, aber brauchbare Alternative hat, teilt es uns mit.


----------



## Rad-ab (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hab den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003TSWWPG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Kukko No. 21-1 Innenauszieher[/ame] hier.
Dazu gibt es Gegenhalter, die, dass stimmt, am Fanes rahmen natürlich wenig Auflagefäche finden.
Mit ein wenig Klebeband, um den Rahmen nicht zu zerkratzen, geht es aber schon.
Ich hab den kleinsten Gegenhalter von Kukko genommen, allerdings woanders bestellt, weil dort günstiger....
Und dann noch den 21-01 Innenauszieher für kleinere Lager
(in anderen Rädern hier)
Man kann sich aber natürlich auch was anderes basteln, die Ausziher haben ja nen standard M Gewinde, da kann man sich alles mögliche dran schrauben.
Eventuell auch ne Standbohrmaschine missbrauchen, zum ausziehen.
(Btw., zum einpressen, eignet sich ne Standbohrmaschine auch ganz hervorragend  )

Ansonsten gibt es auch Gleithämmer für die Auszieher von Kukko.
Alles natürlich nicht ganz billig.
Wenn man aber rechnet was man spart, wenn man es selber macht,
ist der Preis für das Werkzeug auch nicht mehr so hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. Juni 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Jepps, die Verfügbarkeit ist aber aktuell wohl so n kleines Problem. 36T Silver gibts aktuell bei R2Bike für 35 - lustigerweise ist es gerade in silber 10 günstiger, als bei den anderen Farben ...
> 
> Ich habe es bei mir seit 2 Monaten dran und bin damit recht zufrieden









Ich musste zwar nen bissel feilen aber jetzt passt es


----------



## Shimon (6. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend Fanes Gemeinde,
ich habe vor meine Fanes 3.0 abzugeben in gute Hände. Wer möchte darf sich gerne melden. Es geht um den Rahmen in M schwarz, Dämpfer Monarch+, Sun Rigle LRS Charger Expert, Steuresatz Acros und XT Umwerfer evt.: Kettenführung e.thirteen TRS+, Rock Shox reverb.


----------



## Splash (7. Juni 2013)

@akastylez -> Passt doch optisch dafür richtig gut


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2013)

Schreib mal, wie sich das ohne Steighilfen und unterschiedliche Zahnform schalten lässt. Ich würde an meiner Truvativ-Kurbel gern mal 38/24 ausprobieren, finde aber keine anständigen schaltbaren 38er KB, wohl aber jede Menge nicht schaltbarer.


----------



## akastylez (7. Juni 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> @akastylez -> Passt doch optisch dafür richtig gut



Ja, macht sich richtig gut  


Also ich bin mal ne Runde vorm Haus gefahren, ich konnte jetzt keinen Unterschied zu nem Blatt mit Steighilfe feststellen. Ich habe noch nen 38er X0 Blatt, 16km gefahren. Da ich jetzt das 36er habe brauche ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Juni 2013)

Wo bekomme ich genauere Infos zur Geo-Verstellung der Fanes? Klar, ich kann Jü oder Ollo oder...anrufen, doch lesen bildet auch, wie bekannt ist!...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (11. Juni 2013)

Das pdf auf der Alutech Seite schon in Augenschein gnommen??  
Oder gibts da bei der AM keins? 

Ansonsten einfach selber testen was dir fahrtechnisch am besten taugt.;-)


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Juni 2013)

Ist der Umbau fisselig oder wher zackfertig?


----------



## Splash (11. Juni 2013)

Schraube raus, 2 Plättchen drehen, Schraube rein ...


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Juni 2013)

Dange!


----------



## lhampe (11. Juni 2013)

Hab meine Fanes am Wochenende Artgerecht bei der Trail Trophy in Latsch eingesetzt. Bei uns in der Gegend geht das ja nicht.

Die Verbreitung der Fanes im Starterfeld war ganz schön groß. Ich schätze nach Specialised und Liteville waren Fanes EN und AM am drittstärksten vertreten. Wer war denn außer Michael und mir  noch alles da?


----------



## Shimon (11. Juni 2013)

Kann ich eine E.THIRTEEN TRS+ Dual Ring Kettenführung so umbauen bzw. benutzen das ich Singelspeed vorne fahren kann, mit einem recht kleinen Blatt? Wenn das einer schon gemacht hat würde ich mich über Bilder freuen.


----------



## ollo (11. Juni 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ist der Umbau fisselig oder wher zackfertig?




geht am einfachsten wenn das Rad liegt und die Geoverstelleung ist Identisch mit der von der Enduro, nur die Federwege sind halt unterschiedlich 

und sonst, wie läuft die Pinion so ???


----------



## Masberg (11. Juni 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Die Verbreitung der Fanes im Starterfeld war ganz schön groß. Ich schätze nach Specialised und Liteville waren Fanes EN und AM am drittstärksten vertreten.



Da haben die Bike-Bravos ja dann ganze Arbeit geleistet. Es lebe der Mainstream.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Juni 2013)

Muss schlimm sein wenn man sich ständig Sorgen darüber machen muss, bloss kein Bike (oder sonst was) zu besitzen, dass zu populär und somit "Mainstream" wird.


----------



## Masberg (11. Juni 2013)

Jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (12. Juni 2013)

Shimon schrieb:


> Kann ich eine E.THIRTEEN TRS+ Dual Ring Kettenführung so umbauen bzw. benutzen das ich Singelspeed vorne fahren kann, mit einem recht kleinen Blatt? Wenn das einer schon gemacht hat würde ich mich über Bilder freuen.




Ich denke schon das es geht...ich fahre 20/36..aber auch wenn das 20er alleine wäre, wäre es kein Problem







Gruß
Seb


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand den Vergleich erfahren Vivid 2011 R2C Air gegen Monarch Plus RT3 HV 2013 (der hat ja jetzt "rapid Recovery"...).
Evtl noch FOx RP23 HV BV?

Ich sag mal Wurzelteppiche...Schotter....spielt der Vivid seine vorteile evtl nur bei Parkattacken aus?


----------



## slash-sash (15. Juni 2013)

Da fragst du am Besten mal im dem dafür angelegten Fred nach. "Dämpfer in der Fanes" oder so heißt der glaube ich. Aber sei mir nicht böse, aber das Thema Vivid und "nur" im Park ist glaube ich schon so alt, wie das Fanes selber.


----------



## Splash (15. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr den Vivid Air hier im Siebengebirge im Tourenbetrieb - gerade wenn es auf Trails abwärts geht, ist der Dämpfer Top, bergauf ist die Kinematik der Fanes ohnehin so wipparm, dass ich keine Platform oder so was brauch. Zum Monarch Plus kann ich nichts sagen, aber den RP23 kenne ich aus eingener Erfahrung - der Vergleich mit einem Vivid Air ist aber so, als würdest Du einen Golf mit einem Porsche vergleichen ...


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Juni 2013)

Die Frage ist halt im Grunde ob der Vivid, seit dem 2013er Monarch Plus, nicht seinen Vorteil verloren hat.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt im Grunde ob der Vivid, seit dem 2013er Monarch Plus, nicht seinen Vorteil verloren hat.



Weshalb sollte er?


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Juni 2013)

War am WE mit der Fanes das erste Mal im Bikepark (Geisskopf). Sehr geil. Noch mal ein richtiger Schritt nach vorne im Vergleich zu meinem alten Spezi Enduro. Der Vivid Air dürfte dabei zwar eine nicht ganz unwesentliche Rolle gespielt haben, aber daran alleine dürfte es nicht gelegen haben. Der Hinterbau ist einfach eine Wucht und sie geht auch viel intuitiver in die Luft (beim Spezi habe ich mich da viel unsicherer gefühlt). Nur den grossen Drop habe ich nicht mitgenommen. Der ist ja seit 2011 noch einmel richtig gewachsen. Ob das so eine tolle Idee war? Den fährt jetzt so gut wie niemand mehr.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gestern mal seit langem den langen Radstand gefahren.

In der Tat klettert die Fanes Bergauf etwas besser im langen Radstand,wie die Theorie auch besagt.

Hab nur ein kleines Problem,die C-Guide schleift am Reifen (MKII 2,4) wenn ich vorne auf dem 22iger bin.
Bin ich selten bis nie, von daher relativ, aber gibts da noch keinen Trick der mir verbogen bleibt um das abzustellen (außer C-Guide weg)?
Die C-Guide kann ja nur an den vorderen Clips vom Schaltausenzug an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2013)

Wie stark ist denn der Einfluss auf das Handling mit langem Radstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Juni 2013)

Also es gibt mehrere Punkte:
-in Lang klettert es besser und gerader bergauf weil mehr Druck auf dem VR landet (das Kippmoment ist trotz nur 1,5cm merklich anders).
-Der Hinterbau kickt bei gleichem Druck natürlich weniger bergauf und ist sensibler als "kurz", weil der Hebel etwas länger wird,paßt man den Druck an,hat man nichts gewonnen. Der Sag Unterschied lang/kurz bei gleichem Druck macht bei mir 0,5-1mm aus.
-Einlenkverhalten Kurve ist umstellungsbedürftig,gefühlt ist das HR leichter als in Kurz,man denkt es könnte wegrutschen, in Kurz dagegen kam es mir oft so das ich mich bewußter in den Kurven auf den Lenker drücken musste.
-Das Trettlager hängt mehr nach unten in Lang als in Kurz,nicht viel.


----------



## RolfK (17. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hab nur ein kleines Problem,die C-Guide schleift am Reifen (MKII 2,4) wenn ich vorne auf dem 22iger bin.
> Bin ich selten bis nie, von daher relativ, aber gibts da noch keinen Trick der mir verbogen bleibt um das abzustellen (außer C-Guide weg)?
> Die C-Guide kann ja nur an den vorderen Clips vom Schaltausenzug an der Kettenstrebe.




Das ist komisch, ich fahre auch die C-Guide mit langem Radstand und sogar ne RubberQueen in 2.4 und das geht problemlos. Vielleicht liegt das an der Kurbel, das bei deiner die Kettenblätter etwas näher zum Rahmen sitzen. Ist das die Kettenlinie  ich glaube.


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Juni 2013)

Mhm,ich habe eine 770-Xt Kurbel,ohne Spacer verbaut,wie das bei BSA 73 gehört...mit was kurbelst du?


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> ...............
> Die C-Guide kann ja nur an den vorderen Clips vom Schaltausenzug an der Kettenstrebe.



Du kannst Sie auch anderswo an der Kettenstrebe befestigen, da sollte noch so ein teil wie bei der silbernen C guide mit bei sein, das mit den "Flügelchen"

hier gut zu sehen 

http://www.veloplus.ch/images/shop/artikelimg_popup/1002324_13.jpg

damit lässt sie sich mit zwei Kabelbindern frei Platzieren


----------



## RolfK (17. Juni 2013)

Bis letzte Woche eine FSA Afterburner und nun eine SRAM X0, beide 3x10, beide gefahren als 2x10 mit Bash. Ohne Spacer bei 73 ist klar

zu Ollo: stimmt, dann kannst du sie etwas hinter der Kabelbefestingung plazieren, das sollte ja reichen und einwandfrei funktionieren


----------



## slash-sash (18. Juni 2013)

Du kannst für das Teil Geld ausgeben. Ich habe den C-Guide auch ein wenig nach vorne geschoben, da ich der Meinung bin, dass er an seiner original verbauten Position eh nicht seine volle Wirkung ausüben kann. Meiner Meinung nach gehört der C-Guide bei 99% aller Bikes weiter nach vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. Juni 2013)

Die C-Guide gehört soweit vor, dass der Umwerfer grad noch schalten kann, sonst ist die witzlos.


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe für mich den Schluss gezogen, dass die beste Position für den C-Guide die Tonne ist (zumindest die V2) 

Das erste Mal ist er bei mir bei einer harmlosen Treppenfahrt abgerissen.

Das zweite Mal ist er beim Beschleunigen auf einem Wurzeltrail offenbar von der Kurbel erfasst und abgerissen worden.

Er war bei mir etwas weiter hinten befestigt, als auf Deinem Bild (Auslieferzustand des Rads). So wie bei Dir wäre es vielleicht nicht passiert, aber dafür ist es jetzt zu spät.

Beide Male hat es mir das Ding ordentlich verbogen. Es ließ sich aber wieder gut zurückbiegen. Nicht ganz einfach war es auf dem Trail die beiden Hälften der Kunstoffführung wiederzufinden. 

Für das Geld gibt es m.E. bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Kharne (18. Juni 2013)

Z.B.? Wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat ne gescheite Kettenführung anzubringen ist die C-Guide 
imho die beste Wahl. Wenn ich Platz zur Montage hätte würde ich aber auch ne gescheite 
Rollenkettenführung verbauen.


----------



## zec (18. Juni 2013)

Fahre am AM nun auch die C-Guide V.2 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden - Kette ist sehr leise und fiel auch noch nicht runter. Befestigt habe ich sie übrigens bei der ersten Leitungsbefestigung.
Aber, auch bei mir ist zwischen der C-Guide und dem Reifen (im ersten Gang) recht wenig Platz. Mit den 2,25" Onza Canis gibt's da zwar keine Probleme, aber mal schauen wie es ausschaut, wenn ich auf 2,4" wechsle. Kurbel ist übrigens eine Race Face Deus XC.


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Z.B.? Wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat ne gescheite Kettenführung anzubringen ist die C-Guide
> imho die beste Wahl. Wenn ich Platz zur Montage hätte würde ich aber auch ne gescheite
> Rollenkettenführung verbauen.



Ja, aber bei der Fanes gibt es nun mal die Möglichkeit. 

Bei einem AM mag das anders aussehen.


----------



## zec (18. Juni 2013)

Das Fanes AM hat auch die ISCG-Bohrungen, kann somit auch mit einer Rollenkettenführung ausgestattet werden.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. Juni 2013)

Bevor ich mir die Ã¼berteuerte C-Guide ans Bike klemme, wÃ¼rde ich eher noch wieder die homebrew LÃ¶sung mit einem StÃ¼ck Gartenschlauch (Schrumpfschlauch drum fÃ¼r mattschwarze Optik, wem es gar zu billig aussieht) und vier Kabelbindern -> 2â¬ Investition die hÃ¤lt oder notfalls auch Unterwegs locker repariert werden kÃ¶nnte. 

Aber bei der Fanes ist das ja gar nicht mal nÃ¶tig, dank der erwÃ¤hnten ISCG Bohrungen...


----------



## Masberg (19. Juni 2013)

Bevor das hier zugespamt wird. Zur Meinungsbildung Kettenführung: ca 400 mal Selbstbau 400 mal pro C/guide und der Rest mit anderen Meinungen..... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453&referrerid=35125


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Juni 2013)

Wirklich viel Spam,
die C-Guide ist da und eine KeFü kommt mir nicht ans Bike. 

Hätte eher gedacht es gibt einen Trick wenn ein Hersteller so ein Teil mit dem Rahmen anbietet,sollte es auch unter allen möglichen Radstandseinstellungen funktionieren. 
Wobei wenn der Q-Faktor der 2x10 Kurbeln = denen er 3x9 ist, könnte es mit 1/2x10 schon wieder verschwunden sein.


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Juni 2013)

Möglicherweise gibt es bald eine ebenso kleine und leichte Alternative zur c.guide:





Am besten hier mal nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. Juni 2013)

Die Kettenführung bringt dir herzlich wenig, da kann die Kette immernoch nach außen weg.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie kommt mir das vor wie ein Teil von S......

Edit sagt:
Ich habe den 2,4er MK2 gestern runter geworfen,nachdem mir ein Stein den Vorderen an der Seite augeschlitzt hatte, war mir der für hinten etwas heikel, da Milch nicht half.
Witzigerweise mit dem Ardent 2,4 schleift nichts mehr...obwohl breiter&höher.


----------



## lhampe (20. Juni 2013)

Hab meiner Fanes mal den großen Service gegönnt. Das untere Lager des Acros Steuersatzes ist schon wieder hin. Keine Ahnung was daran gedichtet oder Rostfrei sein soll...

Was sind denn bessere und bezahlbare Alternativen für ne tapered Gabel?


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Der Steuersatz an meiner Fanes läuft auch sehr rauh, was wohl aber am nicht perfekten Einpressen bzw. Lagersitz liegt.

Übrigens halten alle Lager länger, wenn man mit Fett nicht geizt, denn wo Fett ist, kann kein Wasser und kein Dreck hin.


----------



## lhampe (21. Juni 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Der Steuersatz an meiner Fanes läuft auch sehr rauh, was wohl aber am nicht perfekten Einpressen bzw. Lagersitz liegt.
> 
> Übrigens halten alle Lager länger, wenn man mit Fett nicht geizt, denn wo Fett ist, kann kein Wasser und kein Dreck hin.



hab ich probiert. der unterschied ist immerhin das es überhaupt noch bewegt.


----------



## Kharne (21. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr OEM Acrosteile drin? An denen wird gerne mal gespart...


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. Juni 2013)

Meiner lief auch rauh,etwas Fett half, aber alles kein Vergleich zum Superspin oder Chris King

Alternativen:
Tune:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35257_Bubi-ZS44-28-6---ZS56-40-Steuersatz-.html?xtcr=12&xtmcl=

Angelset:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32287_AngleSet-1--ZS44-28-6---EC56-40-Steuersatz-.html

sonst gibts nur Oben und unten getrennt...muss man mal stöbern.

Aber gerade der Tune sollte langlebig und sorglos sein,klar kostet 50-60 mehr als die üblichen 90 Euro Kandidaten.


----------



## Splash (21. Juni 2013)

Alternativ Reset Racing - die sind auch recht sorglos ...


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Juni 2013)

Mein Steuersatz von Cane Creek hat sich gut gehalten, also die Lager. Man sollte aber zur Sicherheit vor dem Einpressen mal nachmessen. Bei mir war/ist das Steuerrohr ideal vom Maß her, die obere Lagerschale des CC aber eher an der oberen Grenze. Ging trotzdem, wenngleich stramm, rein und läuft bis heute butterweich.



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wirklich viel Spam,
> die C-Guide ist da und eine KeFü kommt mir nicht ans Bike.



Aber der Gartenschlauch ist höchstens halb so schwer!! Ist doch ein Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte heute morgen mit Jü Kontakt.
Ich hab nachgefragt, ob ich die AM Wippe bei meinem EN SL verbauen darf.
Scheint wohl zu gehen, er meinte aber ich soll bis Ende des Jahres warten, dann gibt es wohl eine Vollcarbonwippe. Geil


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2013)

Wird wohl die vom Tofane sein.


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Juni 2013)

Tofane oder mein Mosern wieso man an die Enduro nicht auch eine leichtere Wippe z.b. aus Carbon macht, wurde unkommentiert zur Innovation/upgrade


----------



## heintz1 (4. Juli 2013)

Würde mich nach der Lektüre des ganzen (!) Freds für eine Fanes in L interessieren. Wo bewegt sich denn der Preis für ein Rahmenset?


----------



## JpunktF (4. Juli 2013)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Wo bewegt sich denn der Preis für ein Rahmenset?



Den weiss nur die NSA... ;-)

Oder einfach die naheliegendste Seite anschaun... )

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-Rahmen


----------



## JpunktF (4. Juli 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage an die Freunde mit gepulverten Rahmen: hat jemand einen glitzi-putzi-Geheimtipp? Beim Feinkost Albrecht gab`s ja grade Elsterglanz für kleines Geld, aber ich will das jetzt nicht gleich wild ausprobieren und danach ist die Oberfläche blind ;-)

Sozusagen also ein Putzmittel für die gepulverte Oberfläche, das man halt ab und zu mal nimmt damit die Karre glänzt und manche matte Stelle ein wenig frisch aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (4. Juli 2013)

Nach der ganzen Zeit im Fred ist mir die AlutechHP nicht unbekannt... es geht selbstverständlich um einen gebrauchten Rahmen.


----------



## JpunktF (4. Juli 2013)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Nach der ganzen Zeit im Fred ist mir die AlutechHP nicht unbekannt... es geht selbstverständlich um einen gebrauchten Rahmen.



Ach so. 1.249,-


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2013)

Kommt doch aber auch drauf an, wie gebraucht. Etwas stärker gebraucht ist natürlich teurer, hat ja auch mehr Mühe gemacht 

Mal ohne Quatsch....seit wann gibt es denn einen Bike-Schwacke? Solange massig 5 Jahre alte Bikes mit maximal 200 km auf dem nicht vorhandenen Tacho zu Preisen angeboten werden, die man nicht für das Vorjahresmodell als Neurad ausgeben würde, solange ist der Gebrauchtmarkt doch eher als individuell zu bezeichnen.
Der Fanes-Rahmen kostet neu 1549. Pro Jahr würde ich immer 20-30% abziehen, je nach Zustand. Also ein gut erhaltener Fanes 3.0 Rahmen würde mir dann gut 1200 wert sein, ein weniger guter nur noch 1000. Ein Fanes 2.0 Rahmen aus 2011 wäre mir dann nur noch 700-950 wert, je nach Zustand, wobei die Preise auch irgendwann stagnieren. Einen Signaturen-Rahmen kann man wiederum fast als Sammlerobjekt bezeichnen. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn die irgendwann mal mehr als Neupreis kosten.


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. Juli 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Ach so. 1.249,-




  

Made my day!


----------



## Zara Bernard (4. Juli 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> damit die Karre glänzt und manche matte Stelle ein wenig frisch aussieht?



Bäh, Bäh und nochmals Bäh. Pfui.


----------



## JpunktF (4. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Bäh, Bäh und nochmals Bäh. Pfui.



Wegen dem Werterhalt auf 1.249,- , weisst ;-)


----------



## heintz1 (5. Juli 2013)

Müsste man fast in Signature Rahmen statt an der Börse investieren, da steigt der Kurs wenigstens mal


----------



## Scotty_Genius (5. Juli 2013)

ich weiss, passt nicht wirklich hier rein und gibt wahrscheindlich schon dutzende threads dazu, trotzdem frage ich hier 
Ich suche einen weg meine slx shifter und die zee bremshebel an nur einer klemme am lenker zu befestigen. Werden doch matchmaker genannt? Nur finde ich dazu nix von shimano


----------



## metalheadtom (5. Juli 2013)

Bei Shimano nennen sie das i-spec, ich weiß aber nicht ob man SLX Shifter umbauen kann. Ich hab damals auf XT aufgerüstet und hab´s nicht bereut


----------



## JpunktF (5. Juli 2013)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich suche einen weg meine slx shifter und die zee bremshebel an nur einer klemme am lenker zu befestigen.



Da gibts doch von trickstuff diesen clapton-adapter, mit dem müsst das doch gehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2013)

Wer seine Lyrik Air mal ganz anders erleben will,auf einem Niveau was am Vivid gefärlich nah dran ist:
http://www.amazon.de/Motul-Shock-Oil-FL-Sto%C3%9Fd%C3%A4mpfer%C3%B6l/dp/B009GHOHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1372542836&sr=1-1&keywords=motul+shock+oil

Ich habe akt. eine sehr ähnliche Mixtur in der Lyrik weil ich nicht warten wollte und verschiedene Rest im Keller hatt,das ich mir eine fast identische Visko mixen konnte, die Zug und Druckstufen sind alle noch regelbar,bzw merklich im Fahren.

Aber die Sensibilität


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Juli 2013)

Ob die Coil, die ja aus eigener Erfahrung so schon besser geht als die Luftpumpe, dann mit dem Vivid Air gleichzieht oder gar übertrifft? Ich glaub es eher weniger.


----------



## Ripgid (7. Juli 2013)

Befindet sich an den aktuellen E3 Rahmen ein Wasserablauf-loch unterm Tretlager? Ich vermisse selbiges an meinem E2 und bin am überlegen mir so eins nachzurüsten...


----------



## lhampe (7. Juli 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Befindet sich an den aktuellen E3 Rahmen ein Wasserablauf-loch unterm Tretlager? Ich vermisse selbiges an meinem E2 und bin am überlegen mir so eins nachzurüsten...



an einem AM habe ich es letztens gesehen. Bei meinem Signature hab ich die auch nachgerüstet...


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Juli 2013)

Ja, E3 hat einen Ablauf.


----------



## Splash (7. Juli 2013)

Einfach ein kleines Loch (wie klein?) unterm Tretlager rein gebohrt?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2013)

3mm sollten genügen. Position: tiefste Stelle mittig. Im Zweifel frag Jü, allein wegen Haftung.


----------



## Osti (10. Juli 2013)

kurze Frage an die Reverb Spezialisten unter uns. Meine geht nach dem Absenken wieder ein Stück raus, ca. 1-2cm. In diesem Bereich kommt auch der Knopf zum Absenken nicht mehr alleine raus. Entlastet man den Sattel, dann geht die Stütze 1-2cm raus und dann flutscht auch der Knopf raus. Zieht man den Knopf manuell raus, geht das zwar, aber die Stütze geht trotzdem noch 1-2cm raus. 

Was ist da los? Entlüften? Luftdruck?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2013)

Ich schicke meine deswegen am Montag zu Sport Import


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (10. Juli 2013)

Osti schrieb:


> kurze Frage an die Reverb Spezialisten unter uns. Meine geht nach dem Absenken wieder ein Stück raus, ca. 1-2cm. In diesem Bereich kommt auch der Knopf zum Absenken nicht mehr alleine raus. Entlastet man den Sattel, dann geht die Stütze 1-2cm raus und dann flutscht auch der Knopf raus. Zieht man den Knopf manuell raus, geht das zwar, aber die Stütze geht trotzdem noch 1-2cm raus.
> 
> Was ist da los? Entlüften? Luftdruck?



Klingt nach Luft in Leitung / Fernbedienungsknopf wenn sie nicht richtig verriegelt und der Knopf hängen bleibt. Am besten den Druck auch mal überprüfen.

Einschicken kann man ja immer noch.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2013)

Wobei die Leitung doch nur zur Betätigung der Stütze wichtig ist. Das Ein-/Ausfedern um 1-2 cm sollte nicht an Luft in der Leitung liegen. Aber kannst ja erstmal entlüften.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Juli 2013)

Doch, kann schon. Merkt man wenn man die Leitung kürzt und nicht richtig entlüftet.  Dann kann es solche Funktionsstörungen geben weil die Stütze nicht richtig ver- und entriegelt. War bei mir damals jedenfalls ähnlich.


----------



## Osti (11. Juli 2013)

werde mich die Tage mal drum kümmern.


----------



## Rad-ab (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
leider ist mir gestern ein Malheur
(eigentliche mehrere aber die Schürfwunde am Arm gehört hier wohl nicht hin ) passiert:
Kurz vor ende der Tour bin ich wohl recht unglücklich bei Highspeed
(einer meiner Lieblingstrails hier, da kenne ich die Ideallinie auswendig )
über einen Stein (den ich nicht gesehen nur gehört habe) gerumpelt.

Ergebnis war kurze Zeit später ein sich per Flapp, Flapp bemerkbar machender Platter, 
um dann beim Flicken folgende Delle  in der schönen neuen (gekommen mit der neuen Fanes ) Felge festzustellen:




Hier nochmal von weiter weg:




Da es sich um die Standard Sun Ringlé Charger Expert Laufräder von Alutech handelt,
denke ich dass die Chance hier folgende Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen am größten sind:
Was haltet ihr von der Delle? Auf jedenfall tauschen?
Wo bekomme ich die Felge einzeln her?
Oder gleich ne andere (stabilere) Felge?
Welche nicht zu schwere und stabile Felge würdet ihr empfehlen?

Oder gleich nen neuer Laufradsatz -> Ist für eine Fanes Pinion
und auf Dauer hätte ich eh gerne eine Singlespeednabe...
...schon allein der Optik wegen.
Empfehlungen? (Bzw. dieser Teil gehört dann sicher eher in den Pinion Thread)


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2013)

Direkt nen neuen Laufradsatz. Für 24 Loch kriegst du keine passenden Felgen die was aushalten, die gehen erst bei 32 Loch los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2013)

eine Delle macht noch keine Kaputte Felge  ..... die Delle lässt sich wieder raus biegen / Klopfen. 

Auch mit einer vielleicht noch stabileren Felge wird es irgendwann den einen Unglücklichen Umstand geben der sie ganz zerstört oder beschädigt (Härtere Felgen lassen sich zum Teil nicht mehr "Richten") . Felgen / Laufräder gehören gerade beim Enduro bzw. Allmountain Bike Sport mittlerweile zu den Verschleißteilen, ganz besonders da fast jeder erkannt hat das es mit 3-4 Bar auf dem Reifen keinen Spaß macht im Gelände zu fahren und nun mit geringen und teils Felgen zerdengelden Luftdrücken unterwegs ist 

Auf Anhieb fallen mir als Singelspeednaben  DT 240 oder Chris king ein (passende Einbaubreite und Steckachsen tauglich) .


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2013)

Gibts von CK mittlerweile ne Singlespeednabe in 142? Industry 9 hat auch passende Naben.


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Juli 2013)

Mach kurzen Prozess und hol dir eine Spank Spike,etc oder eben die günstig&gut Liga Track Mack Evo oder die Amride.


----------



## Rad-ab (14. Juli 2013)

Danke an alle für eure Einschätzung.

Hab wo anders hier im Forum nen Link zum Distributor gefunden:
Ersatzfelge kostet 90 Öcken (UVP)
http://www.mcg-parts.de/Shop.Overview



ollo schrieb:


> eine Delle macht noch keine Kaputte Felge  ..... die Delle lässt sich wieder raus biegen / Klopfen.
> 
> Auch mit einer vielleicht noch stabileren Felge wird es irgendwann den einen Unglücklichen Umstand geben der sie ganz zerstört oder beschädigt (Härtere Felgen lassen sich zum Teil nicht mehr "Richten") . Felgen / Laufräder gehören gerade beim Enduro bzw. Allmountain Bike Sport mittlerweile zu den Verschleißteilen, ganz besonders da fast jeder erkannt hat das es mit 3-4 Bar auf dem Reifen keinen Spaß macht im Gelände zu fahren und nun mit geringen und teils Felgen zerdengelden Luftdrücken unterwegs ist
> 
> Auf Anhieb fallen mir als Singelspeednaben  DT 240 oder Chris king ein (passende Einbaubreite und Steckachsen tauglich) .


Das Macken dazu gehören ist klar
.... wobei bei mir nur Sun Ringlé Felgen bisher ernsthaft Macken abbekommen haben.
(an nem anderen Rad hatte ich auch Felgen von denen )
Die ZTR Flow und Deemax die ich sonst hauptsächlich fahre und die auch schon so einiges mitmachen mussten haben bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer im Lack bisher nischt...

Die Beule in der Sun Ringlé Felge empfinde ich schon als grenzwertig
(daher hier ja u.a. meine Nachfrage ),
und ich befürchte, dass der Reifen dort bei nächst bester Gelegenheit runterflutscht...
Ob das Zurückbiegen eine gute Idee ist  
...dabei wird das Material ja noch mehr geschwächt.

Ich denke ich wart erstmal ab ... und bei nächst bester Gelegenheit kommt nen neuer Laufradsatz drauf
...auch mit mehr Speichen... 

P.S.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit 142er Einbaubreite bei der Fanes Enduro?
Einfach nur diese Inlays umdrehen fertig?
Oder brauchts auch ne neue Steckachse?
Oder hab ich da was ganz falsch verstanden und man braucht auch andere Inlays?


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Juli 2013)

Um von 135 auf 142 zu kommen müssen die Plättchen/Inlays raus. Steckachse bleibt dieselbe.


----------



## Rad-ab (14. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Um von 135 auf 142 zu kommen müssen die Plättchen/Inlays raus. Steckachse bleibt dieselbe.


Alles klar.
Danke


----------



## lhampe (14. Juli 2013)

für 90 Euro würde ich die Flow nehmen, Aber eigentlich hast du ja nur die Wahl die Felge für den Preis zu ersetzten oder ein komplettes Laufrad zu kaufen/auf zu bauen.
Wenn nicht so breit sein soll kann ich die Spank Subrosa empfehlen. Die Spike is eher für für's DH Bike.


----------



## Kharne (15. Juli 2013)

Die Spike ist nicht nur was fürs DH Bike, sondern auch für schwere Fahrer oder Leute die einfach über alles stumpf drüber ballern


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Juli 2013)

Die Spike 35 ist grundsätzlich für jeden was der auf breiten Rollen unterwegs sein möchte - ausser weight-wheenies womöglich.  
Obwohl ~600g für eine Felge dieser Klasse gar nicht mal so schwer ist...

Sonst angelt man sich eben die Spike 28.


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Juli 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> für 90 Euro würde ich die Flow nehmen, Aber eigentlich hast du ja nur die Wahl die Felge für den Preis zu ersetzten oder ein komplettes Laufrad zu kaufen/auf zu bauen.
> Wenn nicht so breit sein soll kann ich die Spank Subrosa empfehlen. Die Spike is eher für für's DH Bike.


Ich denke auf sowas wird es hinaus laufen.
Die ZTR-Flow hab ich im anderen Rad und die hat bisher außer ein zwei kleinen Kratzern im Lack keinerlei Beschädigungen davon getragen.
...wobei letztlich weiß man ja auch nie wie viel Glück oder Pech das jeweilige Einzelereignis herbei geführt haben ...



Kharne schrieb:


> Die Spike ist nicht nur was fürs DH Bike, sondern auch für schwere Fahrer oder Leute die einfach über alles stumpf drüber ballern


Ich baller eigentlich selten stumpf irgendwo drüber  
in diesem Fall hab ich den Stein aber erst als es klonk machte überhaupt
wahrgenommen.... 
Was man nicht sieht, dem kann man halt auch nicht ausweichen oder nen Bunny Hop drüber machen.

So wie die Delle aussieht und da der Snakebite auch nur einseitig war,
habe ich den Stein wohl zu allem Überfluss nur mit dem halben Reifen getroffen 
Dazu dann noch der, für mich neue, Onza Ibex der auch nen bissel 
dünner ist als die (1-ply) Minions die ich sonst meist fahre.
Also vermutlich ne Mischung aus nicht so stabiler Felge,
dünnem Reifen und ner ordentlichen Portion Pech an dem Tag. 
(Das mit dem Pech belegt auch die Schürfwunde die ich mir an anderer
Stelle am selben Tag zugezogen habe )

Na ma schaun ...jetzt gehts demnächst erst mal in den Urlaub.
Da kommt aber nen anderes Rad zum Einsatz und das bekommt
noch die stabilen Deemax Laufräder incl. 2-ply Reifen verpasst 

Und nach dem Urlaub überlege ich mir was ich mit der Beulen-Felge nun wirklich machen werde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Juli 2013)

Na wenn ich allem ausweiche und drüber Hoppe, brauche ich auch keine 170mm Fanes um das Ganze als Anlieger zu nutzen


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Juli 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Na wenn ich allem ausweiche und drüber Hoppe, brauche ich auch keine 170mm Fanes um das Ganze als Anlieger zu nutzen


Ok, dann wohl doch stabilere Felgen  
(und Vollgummi-Reifen )


----------



## valdus (15. Juli 2013)

Hey,

also ich würde mir um die Delle keine Sorgen machen.
Habe mir letze Woche auch son ne Delle beim Megavalanche-Training geholt.
Die Felge hat noch 2 weitere Tage, Quali und das Rennen mitgemacht und lebt heute immer noch. Der Reifen ist auch nicht runter gesprungen oder Sonstiges, Platten gab es auch keinen an der Felge zu verzeichnen.

Grüße


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2013)

valdus schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also ich würde mir um die Delle keine Sorgen machen.
> Habe mir letze Woche auch son ne Delle beim Megavalanche-Training geholt.
> ...




ist doch alles egal, eigentlich will @Rad-ab doch nur einen neuen Laufradsatz haben und da kam ihm der Stein gerade recht...... vielleicht sogar extra da hingelegt


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Juli 2013)

10 Tage Alpe d´Huez und kein Kratzer... 

Kann die EX nur empfehlen!

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu vorsichtig unterwegs.... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29836


----------



## zec (16. Juli 2013)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass man wegen der einen Delle nicht gleich die Panik bekommen sollte. Habe eine gleich große Delle seit letzten Winter am HR und seither ist mir der Reifen noch nie runter gesprungen (habe die Delle nicht zurückgebogen). Fahre zur Zeit hinten sogar tubeless und habe damit absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## heintz1 (21. Juli 2013)

noch ne Frage in die Runde: Der Lenkwinkel wurde bei v3.0 flacher, wo lag er bei Signature Serie bzw. v2.0?

Besten Dank


----------



## Scotty_Genius (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei meine fanes von 3 fach und c-guide auf 2-fach und truvativ 12 x-guide mit iscg05 aufnahme umzurüsten. Nun habe ioch das problem, dass die schrauben der kefü mit den schrauben der kurbelblätter kolidiert und die kurbel nicht drehen kann. Beim tretlager habe ich keine spacer verbaut. Kann ich das problem einfach durch einen spacer auf der antriebsseite beseitigen?


----------



## zec (25. Juli 2013)

heintz1 schrieb:


> noch ne Frage in die Runde: Der Lenkwinkel wurde bei v3.0 flacher, wo lag er bei Signature Serie bzw. v2.0?
> 
> Besten Dank


Lenkwinkel mit einer 170er Lyrik betrug 66,5°. Steuer- und Sitzrohr waren auch länger, dafür der Reach kürzer und der Stack höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (28. Juli 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Hat das Fanes e3 im rechten Horst-Link Lager auf der Innenseite eine (schwarze) (Abdeck-)kappe? Ich hab da nämlich keine und weiß nicht, ob ich sie verloren habe (wahrscheinlich) oder nicht... Danke schon mal fürs unters Ratt krabbeln
> 
> edit1
> Hat sich erledigt. Da ist eine Abdeckkappe gewesen, sie ist abgeschert, ein Teil des Gewindes der Lagerwelle steckt im Lager...wie krieg ich das wohl raus?



Toll... Hat mich heute auch erwischt.... Hast die Restschraube noch rausbekommen oder komplett getauscht?


----------



## Bonvivant (28. Juli 2013)

Dachte, Du hättest die neuen? Hab's vorsichtig raus gedrückt und alles neu verbaut.


----------



## Masberg (28. Juli 2013)

ok dann bestell ich mal komplett.
Warstein war übrigens ganz nett heute. Gutes Wetter keine 20 Leute


----------



## mogli.ch (8. August 2013)

Letzten Sommer habe ich die Huber Dämpferbuchsen (Zweiteilig) verbaut. 
Nach einen halben Jahr musste ich die Gleitlager wechseln da ich hörbares Spiel hatte.
Nun nach einem weiteren halben Jahr habe ich wiedrum Spiel.
Ich fuhr 1-2 mal wöchentlich einen moderaten Hometrail, eine Woche Finale Ligure und 2-3 Parkeinsätze.
Wie oft müsst Ihr Eure Gleitlager der Huber Buchsen wechseln?


----------



## RolfK (8. August 2013)

Fahre meine jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre und Verschleiß ist keiner zu spüren oder zu sehen. Hast du das Fett vom Huber benutzt?


----------



## mogli.ch (9. August 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Fahre meine jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre und Verschleiß ist keiner zu spüren oder zu sehen. Hast du das Fett vom Huber benutzt?


Ja, allerdings habe ich nicht so viel verwendet.
Sollte man ev. immer etwas nachfetten?
Verschleiss durch Reibung kann ich nicht feststellen. Das Gleitlager sieht eher etwas ausgeschlagen aus ( in der Mitte ist eine Nut von der zweiteiligen Buchse zu erkennen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (9. August 2013)

Was fährst du für einen Dämpfer? Bei meinem Vivid Air bzw. bei Rock Shox sind die Toleranzen in der Fertigung recht groß. Der Her Huber hat meine angepasst...ist zwar nicht viel Spiel was die Toleranz ausmacht aber auf dauer kann das schon schnell zu Verschleiss führen


----------



## mogli.ch (9. August 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was fährst du für einen Dämpfer? Bei meinem Vivid Air bzw. bei Rock Shox sind die Toleranzen in der Fertigung recht groß. Der Her Huber hat meine angepasst...ist zwar nicht viel Spiel was die Toleranz ausmacht aber auf dauer kann das schon schnell zu Verschleiss führen


Fahre den Roco Air.
Gemäss Stephan liegt Marcchozzi bezüglich Toleranzen genau am anderen Ende wie Rock Shox.
Stephan hat mir auch Gleitlager mit weniger Spiel beigelegt. Werde diese jetzt mal verbauen.
Habe bisher diesen Toleranzen keine Bedeutung beigemessen, da nach der Montage der "normalen" Gleitlager sich immer alles spielfrei anfühlte!

 @Nasum: Wie lange halten Deine schon?


----------



## Nasum (9. August 2013)

Im Fanes hatte ich die Lager so lang wie ich mein Fanes hatte...ca. 1 Jahr, zum Verkaufszeitpunkt allerdings kein Spiel vorhanden gewesen. Ich bin oft im Park damit gefahren. Mit meinem Transition was ich jetzt ein dreiviertel Jahr besitze(selber Dämpfer wie im Fanes) hab ich auch keinerlei Spiel.


----------



## Bonvivant (9. August 2013)

Kann ich Ã¼brigens auch bestÃ¤tigen...>2mm Spiel mit den RS-Buchsen. Die hatten gar keine Gleitschicht mehr, nur noch tiefe Riefen. Stephan (Huber) hat mir wunderbar passgenaue gegeben. Am vorherigen Rad hatten die nach einem Jahr dauerhaftem Einsatz kaum Spuren. Was ein Unterschied fÃ¼r lÃ¤ppische 30â¬...

Da frag ich mich, ob das seitens RS so eine Art lockout-Funktion darstellen soll?!


----------



## Ganiscol (9. August 2013)

Man liest ja immer wieder wie schlecht die RS Buchsen sind und als ich diese Woche meinem Vivid Air einen grossen Service spendiert habe (weil er kürzlich angefangen hat wie eine Sau zu schmatzen und schlürfen - ich denke da war irgendwie Luft in den Dämpfer gekommen, denn ich habe etwas rote Suppe am Dämpferkopf auf der Luftseite gefunden) wollte auch gleich noch die (RS) Buchsen tauschen - die sehen aber immer noch wie fast neu aus. Die rote Beschichtung war noch vollständig da und hatte keine Riefen oder Kratzer. Von Spiel auch keine Spur.  

Habe sie jetzt auch nochmal drin gelassen, zumindest bis ich sicher bin, dass ich beim Service keinen Mist gebaut habe. 

Werde mir auch mal die viel gelobten Huber Buchsen besorgen. Kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## ollo (10. August 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Man liest ja immer wieder wie schlecht die RS Buchsen sind und als ich diese Woche meinem Vivid Air einen grossen Service spendiert habe (weil er kürzlich angefangen hat wie eine Sau zu schmatzen und schlürfen - ich denke da war irgendwie Luft in den Dämpfer gekommen, denn ich habe etwas rote Suppe am Dämpferkopf auf der Luftseite gefunden) wollte auch gleich noch die (RS) Buchsen tauschen - die sehen aber immer noch wie fast neu aus. Die rote Beschichtung war noch vollständig da und hatte keine Riefen oder Kratzer. Von Spiel auch keine Spur.
> 
> Habe sie jetzt auch nochmal drin gelassen, zumindest bis ich sicher bin, dass ich beim Service keinen Mist gebaut habe.
> 
> Werde mir auch mal die viel gelobten Huber Buchsen besorgen. Kann ja nicht schaden.




dann sitzen sie wohl so stramm das sich die Buchse nicht im Bushing bewegt (auf der Gleitfläche bewegt, sondern eher um die Befestigungsschraube)  . Wenn man die Buchse mit der Hand ohne goße Anstrengung raus und rein drücken kann sind sie richtig


----------



## Ganiscol (10. August 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> dann sitzen sie wohl so stramm das sich die Buchse nicht im Bushing bewegt (auf der Gleitfläche bewegt, sondern eher um die Befestigungsschraube)  . Wenn man die Buchse mit der Hand ohne goße Anstrengung raus und rein drücken kann sind sie richtig



Ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Man kann ja sehen was sich bewegt wenn man die Distanzstücke mal weglässt. Wahrscheinlich sitzen sie genau richtig, denn nach 10 Monaten dürften die nicht so verschlissen sein wie es bei manchen hier der Fall ist. Da sollte man sich vielleicht mal anschauen wies um die Flucht Wippe-Dämpfer-Vordere Dmpferaufnahme bestellt ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. August 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Buchse mit der Hand ohne goße Anstrengung raus und rein drücken kann sind sie richtig



Mir ist noch kein RS-Dämpfer unter gekommen bei dem das funktioniert hätte. Bei meinem aktuellen Monarch+ musste ich die Bolzen mit dem Schraubstock raus drücken...
Deshalb sind da jetzt IGUS-Lager drin.


----------



## ollo (15. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir ist noch kein RS-Dämpfer unter gekommen bei dem das funktioniert hätte. Bei meinem aktuellen Monarch+ musste ich die Bolzen mit dem Schraubstock raus drücken...
> Deshalb sind da jetzt IGUS-Lager drin.




sag ich doch


----------



## Ganiscol (15. August 2013)

@ollo Habe ich neulich extra zur illustration gemacht.  Die Hülsen kann ich nicht mit dem Daumen rein und raus drücken, trotzdem laufen sie genau wie sie sollen, also definitiv nicht zu stramm.


Soll ja keine Debatte werden was besser ist, die RS Dinger oder die Huber Bushings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (15. August 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> ...
> Soll ja keine Debatte werden was besser ist, die RS Dinger oder die Huber Bushings.



Wäre mir auch neu, dass es dazu unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt


----------



## Ganiscol (15. August 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wäre mir auch neu, dass es dazu unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt



Wird man sehen, wenn ich Hubers einbaue nachdem die RS irgendwann mal durch sind - wenn dann nicht bei jedem Huppel Endorphine freigesetzt und Sternchen aus dem Dämpfer sprühen, dann hat sichs nicht gelohnt.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. August 2013)

LOL 
Er Nu wieder... 
Bau die Buchsen direkt um! das merkste schon beim Reindrücken der Buchsen in die Gleitlager das da etwas anders ist...es sich jetzt gut anfühlt...  
Grüße
Jan


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2013)

Und falls nicht, habe ich noch einen Satz ungenutzte original Rock Shox Buchsen, die ich Dir gern verkaufe


----------



## Ganiscol (15. August 2013)

Kannst mir schon glauben, dass ich spüre wenn ein Gleitlager gut läuft.  

Für den Videoschnipsel habe ich den Dämpfer mit der Hand bewegt. Da hakt nichts,  völlig geschmeidiger Lauf. Nach 10 Monaten. Man könnte denken, ich hätte den einzigen Vivid Air mit masshaltigen Dämpferaugen, Buchsen und Hülsen, so unglaublich findet ihr das. 

Mann sollte auch mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und drüber nachdenken welche Kräfte da auf wieviel Weg wirken. Das soll nicht harzen und knarzen, schon klar, aber alles was fast von alleine zusammen geht, lässt auf Dauer auch Wasser und Dreck rein - und das ist dann wohl auch der Grund für Riefen und Kratzer wo eigentlich keine sein sollten.

Irgendwann kommen die Hubers rein und dann vergleiche ich mal zwischen bis dato gut funktionierenden RS Gleitlagern und Huber Buchsen. Ich schmeiss einen guten Reifen ja auch nicht weg bevor er am Ende ist. 

  @hasardeur lass mal stecken...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. August 2013)

Wie ich schon schrieb, ich hatte noch keinen Dämpfer in den Fingern der sich problemlos von Hand auf der eingespannten Buchse drehen ließ. 
Und die meisten die Hubers oder andere IGUS-Lager verbaut haben mussten den Dämpfer neu abstimmen, weil plötzlich zu wenig Druck drin war und die Dämpfung zu schnell wurde...
Du scheint tatsächlich ein ungewöhnlich toleriertes Exemplar zu haben. Nur leider scheint das eher die Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. August 2013)

@Ganiscol
Anscheinend hast du einen der wenigen die funktionieren

Aus meinem Vivid Air musste ich die Buchsen mit dem Schraubstock rausdrücken, ebenso aus meinem schon gebrauchten Vivid 5.1 sowie aus einem Monarch Plus

Am Vivid 5.1 waren sogar Riefen vom "einpressen" (im Werk??) in Axialrichtung vorhanden.


----------



## Ganiscol (15. August 2013)

Ach kommt Leute, ist doch albern zu implizieren, dass das die Normalität wäre. Das würde RS um die Ohren fliegen, wenn quasi alle Dämpfer ab Werk nur wie ein Sack Nüsse gehen. Die Leute die Lager von Drittanbietern nutzen, von mir aus weil sie einen vermurksten Originalaufbau haben, sind wohl eher im unteren Prozentbereich zu finden - die Allermeisten kümmern sich ja gar nicht um solche Details. 

In dem Kontext: Regelmässiger Dämpferservice bringt zuweilen nicht weniger als frische Buchsen. Nachdem ich alle O-, Quad- und Gleitringe sowie das Öl (samt pingeliger Entlüftungsprozedur) getauscht habe, ging er trotz alter Buchsen D) gefühlt besser als neu. Inklusive fälliger neuer Abstimmung. Da waren aber auch ein paar Montage-Murks Spuren zu finden, so sorgfälltig fallen die also wirklich nicht von der Montagplätzen.

Edit: Da fällt mir ein, die Kolbenstange im Vivid wird im Sealhead durch das gleiche Gleitlager geführt. 

Dämpferservice lässt man ja gerne schleiffen, weils nicht so flott von der Hand geht wie bei der Gabel (zumindest wenns eine Coil ist). Aber das ist ein Fehler, wie ich feststellen musste. Als nächstes ist der Fox im Fox dran.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute, ist doch albern zu implizieren, dass das die Normalität wäre. Das würde RS um die Ohren fliegen, wenn quasi alle Dämpfer ab Werk nur wie ein Sack Nüsse gehen. Die Leute die Lager von Drittanbietern nutzen, von mir aus weil sie einen vermurksten Originalaufbau haben, sind wohl eher im unteren Prozentbereich zu finden - die Allermeisten kümmern sich ja gar nicht um solche Details.



Damit hast Du Dir selbst die Antwort gegeben. Die Leute, die sich mit Ihrem Fahrwerk auseinandersetzen, sind wohl bereits im einstelligen Prozentbereich zu finden. Darunter sind dann noch vielleicht 1/3, die tatsächlich Know-How haben oder entwickeln. Alle anderen fahren den Dämpfer/die Gabel, bis es quietscht und sind dann hochtraurig, dass was Neues her muss. Gott sei Dank halten die Dämpfer/Gabeln von heute viel aus, so dass solche Fälle immer weniger werden. Aber die wenigsten Leute bemerken nachlassende Performance, weil es ein schleichender Prozess ist und weil die Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt.

Ich habe die RS-Buchsen sofort getauscht, als ich sie das erste Mal gesehen habe, weil ich halbherzig gerolltem Weißblech mit irgend einem roten Überzug im Inneren nicht wirklich traue. Das können andere Hersteller deutlich besser und Stephan Huber eben auch. Meine Uber-Bushings halten übrigens seit einem Jahr problemlos und sind kein bisschen eingelaufen. Das mitgelieferte Fett sollte auch nur die Montage erleichtern. Die Schmierung erfolgt als Eigenschmierung durch den speziellen Kunststoff.
Aber selbstverständlich hätten dei RS Buchsen sicher auch eine Weile gehalten, die Frage ist nur wie lange und mit welcher Performance. Ich hatte einfach keine Lust, das auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (16. August 2013)

Damit haben dann ja wohl alle ihre Mutmaßungen beigetragen und wir können uns wichtigen Dingen zuwenden.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. August 2013)

Genau!!!
Fahren zum Beispiel

Bin ab dem 23.8-26.8. in Davos zu finden, und die Woche drauf muss ich mal sehn, entweder ich bleib in der Ostschweiz oder vll auch Österreich oder Italien 

Wird ein Roadtrip, wahrscheinlich aber leider allein (bis auf das Davos Wochenende)

Wenn irgendwer Lust und Zeit hat, ne Runde mit mir Biken zu gehn...>>> PN


----------



## mogli.ch (17. August 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung wie viele Fanes Besitzer es derzeit gibt?


----------



## KATZenfreund (17. August 2013)

Den Jü mal fragen...?
Oder sich auf die Lisze im Forum verlassen. Da sind aber sicherlich nicht alle Fanes drauf.


----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2013)

Über 500...die Liste ist also keine Referenz


----------



## Wandango (21. August 2013)

Ahoi, ich habe mal wieder eine technische Frage...

Hatte letztens den Dämper zum Service geschickt (Monarch). Wieder bekommen, nach bestem Können und Gewissen eingebaut und 2 Tage in PDS die Sau rausgelassen.

Nun ist mir Putzen/Warten aufgefallen, dass im Konstrukt Wippe - Spacer - Dämpfer mit Gleitlager - Spacer - Wippe der eine Spacer etwa 1-2mm Spiel hat. 
Beim auseinanderbauen erkennt man nun auch nachdem ich alles wieder passen zusammengeschoben habe, dass der Schraubenbolzen nicht genau mit den Spacern abschließt sondern ein ganz kleines Stückchen übersteht.

Wie zur Hölle kann sowas passieren? Das muss doch schon von Anfang an so gewesen sein und es hat sich nun erst im harten Einsatz gelöst und die sichtbare Lücke ist entstanden?

Was kann ich tun? Direkt Huber-Bushings bestellen und den Rock-Shox-Dreck weghauen? Kann ich damit erst einmal weiterfahren oder mach ich mir damit die Wippenaufnahmen schrott? Spürbares Spiel war auf jeden Fall nirgendwo vorhanden. Es knarzte nur alles aber das lag mal wieder am Horst-Link...

Danke falls jemand dazu etwas antworten kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (21. August 2013)

@Wandango

Dass der Ring axial etwas Luft hat ist normal...

Brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen...
Die Ringe sind ja nur dazu da um den Dämpfer ungefähr mittig auf der Lagerhülse zu halten.

Aber Huber´s sind schon was anderes


----------



## Wandango (22. August 2013)

Ok, das beruhigt. Danke. Aber hat dadurch der Dämpfer nicht leicht seitliches Spiel? Rein theoretisch kann dieser doch dann diese 1-2mm auf der Achse rumrutschen...
Wie gesagt im Stand konnte ich keinerlei Spiel feststellen wenn ich kräftig an allem rumgeruckelt hab.


----------



## imun (12. September 2013)

Hab jetzt auch neue Lager bestellen müssen. 608 628 6000 je 2x war doch richtig für die E2, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2013)

Frag mal den Jü....die haben jetzt neue Enduro Bearings im Programm. Lager mit voller Fettpackung, besserer Dichtung und mehr Kugeln. Kosten zwar ein bisschen mehr, soll sich aber lohnen.


----------



## Piefke (13. September 2013)

Alternativ ein paar gute Lager (FAG, SKF...)  vom örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler.
Die kosten kein Vermögen, halten bei mir seit 2 Jahren, während die orignalen nach einem halben Jahr durch waren.


----------



## PeterTheo (13. September 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Reste des zerstörten Lagers aus der Strebe bekomme?


----------



## lhampe (13. September 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit ist der Kauf eines guten Innenausziehers. Die Strebe mit einem Heißluftfön warm machen.
Alternativ kann man vorsichtig mit nem dremel die Schale Abschleifen um irgendwann den Käfig brechen zu können.


----------



## Hufi (13. September 2013)

Das Alu mit der heißluftpistole vorsichtig erwärmen, so das der Lack nicht beschädigt wird. In die Lagerschale einen nassen Lappen legen zur Kühlung, diesen immer wieder neu nassmachen. Wenn das Alu gut warm ist mit einem Schraubendreher und Hammer versuchen den Ring vorsichtig aus dem Alu zu schlagen.


----------



## imun (13. September 2013)

Da habe ich meine Gott sei Dank so raus bekommen.


----------



## fofiman (13. September 2013)

Mit einem Innenauszieher:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bahco-werkzeuge.de/images/large/ex/4521n.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bahco-werkzeuge.de/categories/1099_1100_1114.html&h=400&w=400&sz=12&tbnid=H-zy0zND8rAtzM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dinnenauszieher%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=innenauszieher&usg=__06YwZj279gwuVn78Vo73YaJ_N8c=&docid=emcJdO_RVNTJFM&sa=X&ei=bGIzUumjK4nVsgbPz4HoBA&ved=0CGIQ9QEwAA&dur=229

Oh, zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2013)

Falls kein Platz zum Ansetzen des Ausziehers bleibt...

Statt nassen Lappen würde ich Eisspray empfehlen. Also Strebe warm machen und dann mit Eisspray den Lagerring kühlen. Alternativ in einer Karosserie-Schmiede vorbeischauen. Die haben aufschweißbare Stifte, mit denen Sie Beulen mit Schlaggewicht rausziehen. Aufdremeln geht natürlich auch,  Fingerspitzengefühl vorausgesetzt.


----------



## PeterTheo (14. September 2013)

Alu erwärmen ist aber im allg. Schlecht, die Spannung die entsteht geht nicht wieder weg, sagt mir jemand vom Fach. 

Das Lager ist eingefressen. Mit dem Dremel hat es nicht funktioniert, es ist nur ein Stück vom Ring rausgebrochen.


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2013)

Wir reden bei Heißluft Fön über max. um 100 Grad, sonst leidet auch irgendwann der Lack. Das Material soll sich nur etwas ausdehnen und der Rest des Lagers mit Eisspray schrumpfen.


----------



## PeterTheo (15. September 2013)

Ach so, mein Heißluft Föhn macht 400 grad. Ich Versuch mal.


----------



## hasardeur (15. September 2013)

Ja, macht er, aber die wirst Du kaum auf das Material übertragen, ohne dass der Lack Blasen schlägt


----------



## imun (18. September 2013)

Jemand schon die neuen Titan Lagerbolzen geordert? WeiÃ nicht ob sich das lohnt fÃ¼r so viel Kohle, hab jetzt nach dem Lagerwechsel die alten Schrauben erneuert. Aber 60â¬ fÃ¼r 4 Schrauben ist ne Ansage. Da lohnt sich fast das Selberdrehen 

SORRY JÃ


----------



## PeterTheo (19. September 2013)

Hätte ich diese neuen Bolzen verbaut, wäre das Lager nicht so wie geschehen zerstört worden und der Lager sitzt  wäre noch Heil. 
danke an Jü der es repariert hat. 
Ich verbaue die neuen Bolzen.


----------



## imun (19. September 2013)

Hmm, ich lass euch mal testen und warte auf Feedback


----------



## PeterTheo (21. September 2013)

Wieder heile und neue Lagerbolzen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (24. September 2013)

zu meiner Dämpferentscheidung:

nach stundenlanger Leserei liest man ja deutlich raus, dass viele hier vom Monarch Plus RC3 auf Vivid Air gewechselt haben.

von den Erfahrungen, die für den Vivid sprechen, mal abgesehen, kann man den RC3 mit richtigen Tunes und HV Luftkammer nicht so gut "machen", dass er zumindest an den Vivid ran kommt, was Enduro angeht? 


möchte mir nicht zusätzliches Gewicht ans Bike packen, dass sich später nicht auszahlt...


----------



## PeterTheo (24. September 2013)

Es zahlt sich definitiv aus (Vivid Air), für Park Besuche besser sogar ein Coil Dämpfer!
Wegen den paar Gramm möchtest du dir doch den bergab spass nicht beschränken!


----------



## Michael140 (24. September 2013)

Meinen M+ hat das helmchentune ganz weit nach vorne gebracht.


----------



## F1o (24. September 2013)

Dito, meinen auch. 
Ich bin von vivid Air auf Monarch+ gewechselt.


----------



## heintz1 (24. September 2013)

erstaunt mich jetzt schon, dass von Vividi zum Monarch+ gewechselt wurde.

gebt doch mal einen kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum LH-tuned Monarchen ab...


----------



## F1o (24. September 2013)

Ich habe einen M/M tune M+ und auch schon als Helmchen Tune gekauft, ich kann also nix zur out of the Box Performance sagen. 
Der Vivid war ja Set and forget, einmal, abgestimmt, bomben Performance, bergauf wie bergab. Der M mit seinen 3 druckstufen lässt mich das ganze noch etwas optimaler steuern, vor allem bergauf fühlt sich's noch mehr nach hardtail an. Der Trail Modus verdient seinen Namen absolut (auch wenn er eigentlich von Fox stammt). Und bergab gibt das Ding bereitwillig den vollen federweg frei ohne irgendwie durchzurauschen. Auf einer richtig langen downhill Abfahrt könnte er hier vielleicht an seine Grenzen stoßen. 
Minimale DH Performance einbusen nehme ich für 200(?)g mindergewicht gerne in Kauf, schließlich ist's ein enduro bike. Und hast du schonmal gezählt wieviele vivids bei der EWS mitfahren?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (30. September 2013)

F1o schrieb:


> ...
> Minimale DH Performance einbusen nehme ich für 200(?)g mindergewicht gerne in Kauf, schließlich ist's ein enduro bike. Und hast du schonmal gezählt wieviele vivids bei der EWS mitfahren?!?



Damit wäre auch schon geklärt, dass keiner von uns Vivid Fahrern die EWS mitfahren 

Jeder interpretiert eben anders, was ein Enduro Bike ist und wo er seinen Schwerpunkt legt. Ich hätte ja am liebsten einen Dämpfer mit Titanfeder drin


----------



## tobsinger (2. Oktober 2013)

schlagt mich nicht, aber ich habe mit der sufu auf die schnelle nichts gefunden. 
kann ich in die fanes 2.0 650b reifen einbauen ohne die streben auszutauschen, bei vollem federweg? wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit neue Streben für 650b einzubauen.

danke für die Info.


----------



## Masberg (2. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt dreht er durch.....
Preis für SL Rahmen 1949.... Jede Größe verkauft er dann für -100 ??????

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-SL-Rahmen

Marketing Guru!


----------



## Kharne (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch der alte Preis für Fanes E3 mit Carbonstrebe oder?


----------



## Masberg (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist der alte Preis des SL als Matheaufgabe.

  Worauf ich aber ursprünglich hinaus wollte , aber dann über die wundersame Preisgestaltung den Faden verloren hatte: Der Rahmen ist wohl 650 b kompatibel .... Aus der Beschreibung: "Der Rahmen lässt sich mit 26" oder 27,5" Laufräder aufbauen"


----------



## Bonvivant (3. Oktober 2013)

Ernsthaft? SL-Strebe mit 431mm Länge für 650B bei bis zu 170mm FW? Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? SL-Strebe mit 431mm Länge für 650B bei bis zu 170mm FW? Kann das jemand bestätigen?




von der Homepage
_".....Die Fanes Enduro SL ist die perfekte Wahl für alle, die Wert auf möglichst geringes Gewicht legen, ohne Einbußen beim Einsatzbereich oder der Leistungsfähigkeit in Kauf nehmen zu müssen.
Der Rahmen lässt sich mit 26" oder 27,5" Laufräder aufbauen..."_

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-SL-Rahmen


----------



## heintz1 (7. Oktober 2013)

F1o schrieb:


> Der M mit seinen 3 druckstufen lässt mich das ganze noch etwas optimaler steuern, vor allem bergauf fühlt sich's noch mehr nach hardtail an. Der Trail Modus verdient seinen Namen absolut (auch wenn er eigentlich von Fox stammt). Und bergab gibt das Ding bereitwillig den vollen federweg frei ohne irgendwie durchzurauschen. Auf einer richtig langen downhill Abfahrt könnte er hier vielleicht an seine Grenzen stoßen.



Gefühlsmäßig passt die Zugstufe in L schon sehr gut zu Fanes und meinem Gewicht, die Druckstufe könnte auf der highspeed-Seite etwas stärker und lowspeed etwas schwächer sein.

An die M+ Fahrer, welche Erfahrungen gibts denn zur Druckstufe allgemein?


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal den Hinterbau auseinandergenommen und die Lager inspiziert.

Sieht nicht gut aus. Bis auf eines zeigen alle Rostansätze auf mehreren Kugeln. Da sie aber alle nur leicht rauh laufen, habe ich jetzt erst einmal eine dicke Fettpackung reingedrückt und wieder zugemacht. 

Da ich ohnehin noch nicht der Druckstreben-Rückrufaktion gefolgt bin, werde ich wohl im Dezember dem JÜ mal die Druckstrebe mit Wippe schicken und mir gleich noch neue Lager einbauen lassen. Die Titanbolzen nehme ich dann auch noch mit 

Nachdem ich auch gleich noch den Horst-Link entsprechend JÜs Utube Anleitung geserviced und montiert habe, knarzt nun auch nichts mehr 

Der Steuersatz läuft leider auch rau (oh Wunder ). Da werde ich wohl auch über einen Ersatz nachdenken müssen. Es wird kein billiger Winter werden   Dann kann ich eigentlich auch gleich noch den Lord an meiner Gabel basteln lassen.


----------



## imun (9. Oktober 2013)

Wollte bei mir auch nur ne 200'er Bremsscheibe hinten montieren und war knapp ne Woche beschäftigt mit Lagerwechsel und ALLES neu fetten, hab dann aber komplette SKS Lager montiert. Bremsscheibe ist jetzt aber 200mm ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (9. Oktober 2013)

imun schrieb:


> Wollte bei mir auch nur ne 200'er Bremsscheibe hinten montieren und war knapp ne Woche beschäftigt mit Lagerwechsel und ALLES neu fetten, hab dann aber komplette SKS Lager montiert. Bremsscheibe ist jetzt aber 200mm ;D



Macht es Sinn die SKF auch noch einmal nachzufetten, oder macht man da mehr kaputt als man verbessert?

Ich habe mich jetzt auch noch einmal in die Lager eingelesen und Lust bekommen, den Wechsel selber zu machen. Die Preise, die JÜ für die Standard-2RS-Lager aufruft, verstärk diesen Wunsch noch. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind RSH-Lager (INA/FAG od. SKF) die beste Wahl für unseren Einsatzzweck. Auf die schnelle habe ich jetzt nicht alle Lager in RSH-Ausführung gefunden, aber es drängt ja nicht.

Gibt es einen sicheren Weg die Lager ohne Auspresswerkzeug vorsichtig rauzuholen, oder macht man sich da zu leicht die Lagersitze kaputt? Geht es auch ohne Heißluftföhn? Und wie presst man die neuen ein?


----------



## Ropo123 (9. Oktober 2013)

Raus bekommt man die alten Lager recht einfach. Auf den Innenring des alten Kugellagers langsam mit einem Bolzen Stück für Stück herausschlagen, um verkannten zu vermeiden schön die Position für das Herausschlagen wechseln.
So sind zumindest bei mir die Lager leicht heraus gekommen und zwar ohne Heißluftföhn.

Für das Einpressen der neuen Lager muss man schon eher Vorsicht walten lassen. Denn man sollte die Einpresskraft nur auf dem Aussenring einleiten. Auf dem Innenring schadet es dem Lager.
Geht z.B. mit einer Gewindestange, zwei Nüssen die groß genug sind damit sie auf dem Außenring der Lager aufliegen und zwei Muttern um das ganze Konstrukt zusammen zu ziehen und somit die Lager einzupressen.


----------



## imun (9. Oktober 2013)

Das habe ich genauso gemacht wie Ropo schreibt. Bestellt habe ich alle Lager bei Ebay - Kugellager Handloser kann ich empfehlen. Man merkt den Unterschied schon deutlich.


----------



## tobsinger (9. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Da ich ohnehin noch nicht der Druckstreben-Rückrufaktion gefolgt bin, werde ich wohl im Dezember dem JÜ mal die .



meines wissens ist die druckstreben rückrufaktion eh passe. bevor du die ausbaust, würde ich mal beim jü anklingeln...


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. Oktober 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> meines wissens ist die druckstreben rückrufaktion eh passe. bevor du die ausbaust, würde ich mal beim jü anklingeln...



Heißt das die Druckstreben sind von selber stabiler geworden? 

Gut, ich hatte bisher keine Probleme, aber wenn ich das Bike später mal an einen 90kg Recken verkaufen sollte, hätte ich dann schon ein schlechtes Gewissen 

Ins Blaue würde ich das Teil natürlich nicht schicken.


----------



## tobsinger (9. Oktober 2013)

ruf doch den jü mal an und frag ihn. ich bekomme es nicht mehr ganz zusammen aber ich kenn jemanden der seine streben eingeschickt hat und sie dann wieder zurück bekam mit der erklärung austausch waere nicht nötig. ich glaube die rückholaktion wurde etwas voreilig ausgerufen, später hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass die besagte strebe, die sich verbogen hat, bei dem teamfahr, nicht getampert war.  und das war wohl ein einzelfall.


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Oktober 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> später hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass die besagte strebe, die sich verbogen hat, bei dem teamfahr, nicht getampert war.  und das war wohl ein einzelfall.



Wie bitte?


----------



## KungFuChicken (10. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ein Scherz, oder? 

Gibt es diesbezüglich auch eine offizielle Stellungnahme?


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

Habt Ihr alle Lager in 2RSH Version? 
Ich kann von SKF kein Lager in 628 2RSH finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (10. Oktober 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ......ich glaube die rückholaktion wurde etwas voreilig ausgerufen, später hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass die besagte strebe, die sich verbogen hat, bei dem teamfahr, nicht getampert war.  und das war wohl ein einzelfall.



ja ja diese Teamfahrer 

..... aber lieber alle einmal aufscheuchen und zur Kontrolle einschicken lassen um dann dem Kunden entweder die Strebe zu tauschen oder halt mit einem "Deine ist iO" zurückzusenden als Genesungswünsche ins Krankenhaus zu schicken 

 

Ich finde es Top von Alutech  und ganz billig ist so eine Aktion auch nicht


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ... und ganz billig ist so eine Aktion auch nicht



Genau. Für mich auch nicht. Wenn ich da nur an die entgangenen Siegprämien bei Endurorennen denke, nur weil ich es vorsichtiger habe angehen lassen ...


----------



## imun (10. Oktober 2013)

http://m.ebay.de/itm/281180377970?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

Dann hat der grad keine SKF da, hmm


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

imun schrieb:


> http://m.ebay.de/itm/281180377970?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1



Aber die sind erstens zz und zweitens nicht von SKE oder FAG/INA.

628er zu finden ist ja nicht das Problem, sondern 628er von entsprechender Qualität mit schleifender Gummidichtung (2RS, gerne H)


----------



## metalheadtom (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch noch keine 628er von SKF gefunden 
Hab meine hier bestellt: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/index.php
da gibt es spezielle Lager für Fahrräder mit mehr Kugeln(haben die Bezeichnung Max), ob´s was bringt ???


----------



## ollo (10. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Genau. Für mich auch nicht. Wenn ich da nur an die entgangenen Siegprämien bei Endurorennen denke, nur weil ich es vorsichtiger habe angehen lassen ...



...... komm nimm dir ne hand voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> ...... komm nimm dir ne hand voll



Bitte keine Almosen. 

Du hast den Smiley aber schon gesehen, oder?


----------



## ollo (10. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Bitte keine Almosen.
> 
> Du hast den Smiley aber schon gesehen, oder?



aber Natürlich habe ich den  gesehen und ich hoffe das Du meinen Post so  Verstanden hast


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> aber Natürlich habe ich den  gesehen und ich hoffe das Du meinen Post so  Verstanden hast


----------



## tobsinger (10. Oktober 2013)

schön dass ihr euch lieb habt. 
wundern tut es mich trotzdem, dass sich Druckstreben prob nicht hier schon längst rumgesprichen hat. 

mir ist es wurscht, ich fahr die mit geschwindigkeitsblech quasi "german panzer design".


----------



## Banana Joe (10. Oktober 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> schön dass ihr euch lieb habt.
> wundern tut es mich trotzdem, dass sich Druckstreben prob nicht hier schon längst rumgesprichen hat.
> 
> mir ist es wurscht, ich fahr die mit geschwindigkeitsblech quasi "german panzer design".



Ich zitiere hier mal den Jü nach meiner Anfrage ob ich die Streben einschicken soll:

Dein rahmen muss nicht eingesendet werden, wir haben diese rückrufaktion auslaufen lassen da wir in der zeit kein einzigen rahmen entdeckt haben der betroffen wäre, darauf hin wurde nochmals nachgeforscht warum bei uns intern es zu 2 schäden gekommen ist und es stellte sich heraus das diese streben von einer vorserie nicht ordentlich gehärtet waren,
Also alles ist gut
Danke derjü


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke.

Gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Lösung für meine Schaltung finden.

Meine SLX 2-Fach mit Bash 22/36 (die gute alte 9 Fach Kurbel) will nicht so recht mit den zwei kleinsten Ritzeln des 10-Fach Pakets harmonieren. Hinten "klackert" es und auf dem 36er Blatt vorne läuft die Kette nicht sauber. 

Auf der Antriebsseite habe ich den obligatorischen Spacer montiert. Kettenlinie stimmt soweit.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon einmal das Problem gelöst. Ich habe beim Search noch nichts passendes finden können.


----------



## Kharne (10. Oktober 2013)

Definierte klackert und läuft nicht sauber. Wie alt ist das Kettenblatt? Mein 36er war nach 
~1500km hinüber, dabei war erst die erste Kette runter und die Kasette noch fast wie neu!
Kanns sein, dass es klackert, weil die Kette am Umwerfer schleift, wenn du groß-klein schaltest?


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Definierte klackert und läuft nicht sauber. Wie alt ist das Kettenblatt? Mein 36er war nach
> ~1500km hinüber, dabei war erst die erste Kette runter und die Kasette noch fast wie neu!
> Kanns sein, dass es klackert, weil die Kette am Umwerfer schleift, wenn du groß-klein schaltest?



Hinten macht es das Geräusch, das man von schlecht eingestellten Schaltwerken kennt, kurz bevor die Kette anfängt auf das nächste Ritzel springen zu wollen. Aber nur auf den beiden kleinsten Ritzeln. Ansonsten läuft sie perfekt. 

1500km könnte ich auch gerade so drauf haben. mehr sicher nicht. Allerdings fahre ich auch relativ viel auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt (Kraxln - Abfahren - Kraxln - Abfahren - und runter läuft die Fuhre ja von alleine ). Das 36er Blatt sieht dem entsprechend auch noch gut aus. Die Zähne sind aber versetzt plaziert und bei denen, die besonders weit innen stehen, rutscht die Kette erst nach einer 1/4 Umdrehung richtig drauf.

Kette ist noch nicht ganz durch (gemessen mit dem Rolhof Lehre).


----------



## Kharne (10. Oktober 2013)

Schleift die Kette jetzt am Umwerfer?


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schleift die Kette jetzt am Umwerfer?



Nein, tut sie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Lösung für meine Schaltung finden.
> 
> ...




was hast Du denn am Antrieb erneuert, wenn Du überhaupt etwas erneuert hast ?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Das Klackern hinten kann zu starke Kettenumschlingung sein. Dann kann das Schaltwerk nicht weit genug ausschwingen und hängt am Hinterbau fest. Einfach mal ein bisschen an der Schraube für die Umschlingung drehen.
Spacer an der Kurbel braucht es doch bei 73er Innenlager nicht, nur bei 68er.....oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Klackern hinten kann zu starke Kettenumschlingung sein. Dann kann das Schaltwerk nicht weit genug ausschwingen und hängt am Hinterbau fest. Einfach mal ein bisschen an der Schraube für die Umschlingung drehen.
> Spacer an der Kurbel braucht es doch bei 73er Innenlager nicht, nur bei 68er.....oder liege ich da falsch?



Umschlingung schau ich mir noch einmal an. 

Ich habe meine Kette so abgelängt, dass ich theoretisch auch den langen Radstand fahren könnte, ohne mir die Kette bei groß/groß abzureißen. Da ich aber den kurzen Radstand fahre, ist das ein bisschen lang. Das ist auch nicht optimal, sollte aber, solange ich nicht klein/klein Fahre kein Problem sein, oder?

Bei 73er Innenlager braucht man einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Bei 68er kommen zwei Spacer auf die Antriebsseite und einer auf die andere Seite.


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> was hast Du denn am Antrieb erneuert, wenn Du überhaupt etwas erneuert hast ?



Ich habe die x9 Kurbel (Serie ) gegen eine die SLX-mit-Bash-Kurbel gewechselt und den Umwerfer bearbeitet, damit er über den Bash geht (Langlöcher). 

Eine e13+ Dual Kettenführung habe ich auch drauf. Die schränkt die Kette aber zumindest nicht in ihrem Schräglauf ein. Ich werde sie aber am WE noch einmal abmachen und ohne probieren.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Bei 73er Innenlager braucht man einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Bei 68er kommen zwei Spacer auf die Antriebsseite und einer auf die andere Seite.



Klar, hast ja Shimano...ich habe SRAM, da ist es anders (glaube ich)...zumindest klappt es gut ohne Spacer


----------



## ollo (11. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich habe die x9 Kurbel (Serie ) gegen eine die SLX-mit-Bash-Kurbel gewechselt und den Umwerfer bearbeitet, damit er über den Bash geht (Langlöcher).
> 
> Eine e13+ Dual Kettenführung habe ich auch drauf. Die schränkt die Kette aber zumindest nicht in ihrem Schräglauf ein. Ich werde sie aber am WE noch einmal abmachen und ohne probieren.



10 Fach Kette hast Du auch oder ?? (nicht das da noch die 9 fach Kette drauf ist) . Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, Umschlingungswinkel. Sonst hätte ich noch auf einen zu kurzen Schaltzug bzw. Außenhülle getippt, falls der / die  gewechselt wurde


----------



## Wurzelmann (12. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> 10 Fach Kette hast Du auch oder ?? (nicht das da noch die 9 fach Kette drauf ist) . Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, Umschlingungswinkel. Sonst hätte ich noch auf einen zu kurzen Schaltzug bzw. Außenhülle getippt, falls der / die  gewechselt wurde



Kette ist 10-Fach.

Ich schaue mir alles noch einmal in Ruhe an.

Ich dachte, dass das vielleicht ein generelles Problem mit dieser Kombo ist, das z.B. auf die Kettenlinie zurückzuführen ist. 

Schau'mer mal, dann seh'mer scho


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Oktober 2013)

Habe es weitestgehend gelöst.

Es war tatsächlich die Umschlingung, zumindest indirekt. Das Schaltwerk schlug bei voller Entlastung am Rahmen an und hat das kleinste Ritzel dadurch nicht optimal bedient. 

Ich hatte das, als das Rad neu war schon einmal korrigieren müssen, da es bei der Montage offenbar nicht aufgefallen war. Vermutlich hat sich in der Zwischenzeit die Schraube, die die Umschlingung regelt, wieder etwas herausgedreht gehabt. 

Tatsächlich hat sich dadurch auch der Lauf der Kette auf dem Kettenblatt etwas verbessert. Aber 100% optimal ist es noch nicht.


----------



## lhampe (20. Dezember 2013)

es gibt seit geraumer Zeit das Titan Wippenbolzen Set (http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Wippenbolzen-Titan-Tuning-Set).

Dieses Set soll die 'Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus' erhöhen und Knarzgeräusche verringern.

Als gelernter Maschinenbauer habe ich da so meine Gedanken dazu:

- Die großen Schraubenköpfe können die Hinterbausteifigkeit nur dann spürbar vergrößern indem die seitliche Bewegung der Wippe begrenzt wird. Der Effekt müßte also stark abhängig vom eingestellten Spiel sein. Dies bedeutet aber auch das dann sehr hohe Kräfte in die Schraubenköpfe eingeleitet werden.

- Im klassischen Maschinenbau sollen/dürfen die Schraubenköpfe nicht durch Biegekräfte belastet werden. Es besteht die Gefahr dass diese dann abbrechen. Da die Schrauben relativ lang und im relativ weichen Aluminium des Rahmens geschraubt sind schätze ich diese Gefahr gering ein.

- Vielmehr mache ich mir Sorgen das das Gewinde im AL Rahmen stark leidet. Die Einschraublänge ist relativ kurz und das Anzugsmoment für M8 gering (10Nm falls ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe). Ein Indiz dafür könnte sein das sich die Schrauben regelmäßig lockern, falls keine Schraubensicherung verwendet wird.

Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Schraubensicherung weil es solche Symptome verstecken kann und habe bei meiner Fanes keine Probleme mit gelockerten oder brechenden Schrauben. Schraubensicherung verwende ich keine. Ich hatte aber schon mal den Effekt dass sich das Lager 1-2 mm aus dem Presssitz der Wippe geschoben hat.

Ich bitte den Post jetzt nicht so zu verstehen das ich das Set für Mist halte. Ganz im Gegenteil hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt Schrauben ähnlich denen aus dem Set zu drehen. Ich hätte den Schraubenkopf aber deutlich kleiner ausgeführt. Ich bin aber noch unschlüssig ob dieses Schraubenset eine sinnvolle Investition ist.

Wer hat denn das Set schon verbaut und wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen damit?

Vielleicht kann auch jemand von Alutech sagen ob mein Gedanken zwar berechtigt sind, aber alles entsprechend ausgelegt ist und getestet wurde.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Dezember 2013)

hallo @lhampe ,
die großen Schraubenköpfe dienen im wesentlichen dazu, die seitlichen Kräfte auf das gesamte Lager abzuwälzen und nicht nur auf den inneren Ring. Dadurch wird einerseits das Lager geschont, vor allem aber verhindert, dass der Aussenring aus seinem Sitz rutscht. Wir haben diese Verschraubung im Sommer getestet und der Hinterbau dreht bei seitlicher Belastung deutlicher weniger ein, da die Lager in ihrem Sitz bleiben. Dementsprechend geringer fällt auch der Rückstelleffekt aus, das Heck bleibt ruhiger. 
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Ghost.1 (21. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab mir da auch meine gedanken zu gemacht.

Am Beispiel der Lagerung Wippe-Sitzstreben. Der Innenring des Lagers ist durch die Schraube mit der Wippe fest verbunden, der Außenring ist durch einen Pressverband mit der Sitzstrebe fest verbunden. Die Kräfte die Entstehen werden von Außenring über die Kugeln auf den Innenring übertragen. Das Moment das bei seitlicher Belastung entsteht genauso.

Durch die neuen Schrauben entsteht eventuell eine Vorspannung im Lager, da die Schraube jetzt den Innenring hält, zusätzlich aber auch den Außenring in axialer Richtung verschieben kann, muss aber nicht, je nachdem wie Dick die Igusscheibe ausgelegt ist. Somit ist aber auch die Reibung des Lagers höher, da jetzt ja noch ein zusätliches Gleitlager verbaut ist.
Ist aber genug Spiel vorhanden, trägt das Gleitlager erst bei entspreched hohem Kippmoment das entsteht.



> die großen Schraubenköpfe dienen im wesentlichen dazu, die seitlichen Kräfte auf das gesamte Lager abzuwälzen und nicht nur auf den inneren Ring.



Das stimmt so nicht. Das Gleitlager nimmt dann die weiteren Seitenkräfte auf.

Bringt es also was? Eventuell ja wenn die seitlichen Kräfte wirklich so groß sind, dass das Kugellager beschädigt wird. Bei den meisten hier im Forum aber wohl eher nicht, wenn die Fanes net wirklich ordentlich z.b. im Park so beansprucht wird, dass man viele Seitenkräfte am Hinterrad hat. Außerdem geht das Kugellager davon nicht sofort Kaputt.

Ich bleibe bei den standart Schrauben. Habe keine Probleme damit und ich habe lieber dezente Schrauben an der Wippe. Eventuell wechsel ich mal die Lager und tausche sie gegen hochwertigere.


----------



## kidsmooth (3. Februar 2014)

Tausche einen Fanes Signature Rahmen in  Größe M gegen einen L oder XL Rahmen.


----------



## xalex (20. Februar 2014)

könnte mir ganz schnell jemand schreiben, auf welche Leitungslänge er die Reverb gekürzt hat? (Verlegung am Oberrohr)
thx


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2014)

??? Das hängt von Sattelstützenauszug, Rahmengröße, Lenkerbreite ab. Weshalb baust Du das Teil nicht einfach an und kürzt dann so, dass es passt? Oder hast Du ein Gebrauchtangebot? Dann rechne einfach 10€ für eine neue Leitung als Sicherheit oben drauf.


----------



## xalex (21. Februar 2014)

hat sich geklärt

noch was anderes: gab es auf der alutechseite nicht mal ein Diagramm mit der Übersetzungskurve des Faneshinterbaus?
Kann nichts mehr finden und auch Google hat mir nicht weiter geholfen.

hat das jemand griffbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (21. Februar 2014)

danke für die pn, ich verlinks nochmal

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Kennlinien Fanes.pdf


----------



## xalex (6. Juni 2014)

Hi!
ich dachte immer, mit postmount wäre alles einfacher...

ich möchte die Carbonsitzstrebe mit 180er Scheibe und einer Shimanobremse kombinieren. Die hat eine 160er Aufnahme, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber da gibt es ja auch unterschiedliche...
zu allem Überfluss gibt es ja auch noch zwei unterschiedliche Adapter für PM Direkt..
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15351_Adapter-Shimano-SM-MA-F180P-P.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-f180p-p2-37435
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...c-Adapter-180PP-PM6-180-mm-Scheibe--2765.html

Welchen brauche ich denn?


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Juni 2014)

du brauchst einfach nur ein PM20 Adapter, so in der Machart wie der:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-f180p-p2-37435
lg derjü


----------



## xalex (6. Juni 2014)

thx!


----------



## 5.0 (29. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

welche Größe würdet ihr denn bei einem Fanes v3 von 2014 bei einer Körpergröße von 185 empfehlen? 

Laut Alutech liegt das ganz knapp im L - Bereich ! 
Ist schon mal jemand mit ungefähr meiner Körpergröße ein M gefahren? 



Grüße,
5.0


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre bei 1,90 nen L und das ist schon sehr verspielt... kommt halt drauf an, was du dir so erwartest..


----------



## 5.0 (29. Oktober 2014)

Also würdest du ehr einen L Rahmen empfehlen? 

Viele technische Sachen - Spitzkehren - Rad umsetzen - und eben angenehm Berg hoch treten ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Oktober 2014)

Mmmh... da würde ich evtl doch eher auch mal probieren irgendwie ein M probezufahren...

Das L wird schon passen, aber man weiß ja nie....


----------



## Ripgid (30. Oktober 2014)

5.0 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> welche Größe würdet ihr denn bei einem Fanes v3 von 2014 bei einer Körpergröße von 185 empfehlen?
> 
> ...



jep, mit 1,87m einen M-Rahmen. Mir gefällts richtig gut - hab seit anfang 2012 meinen spass dran!


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Oktober 2014)

Uff....das ist dann wohl extrem verspielt...

Das sieht ja bei mir schon teilweise aus wie der Zirkusbär auf dem Mini-Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (30. Oktober 2014)

hi,
wir hatten erst ganz bewusst hier 2 Kunden die bei 185cm ein Medium gekauft hatten, die wusste aber auch genau warum...wollten halt was sehr kleines und super verspieltes.
sonst geht es schon sehr oft bei 179cm mit einem Large los obwohl das bei uns immer noch in der Medium Empfehlung liegt ( bis 182cm ), also ich würde dir von unser Erfahrung her zum Large raten.
LG der  jü


----------



## MrEtnie (31. Oktober 2014)

Habe mit 1,82m auch ein L gefahren. Mit kurzen Vorbau (35mm) und kurzem Radstand auf jeden Fall verspielt genug.


----------



## rzOne20 (31. Oktober 2014)

ich hab zwar ein teibun, fahre das aber mit 182 und SL 83-84 ein Large und würde es auf keinen Fall kleiner wollen!
fahre eher langsame technische sachen als ballern.


----------



## xalex (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich zu doof bin...

Mein Schwingenlager hat leichtes Spiel, also hoch runter. Fühlt sich beim Hinfassen an, wie bei leicht ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen.

Jetzt hab ich mir nach dem Horstlinkdesaster brav das Video bei alutech angeschaut, die Kontermutter gelöst... es bewegt sich nichts. Mein 10er Inbus ist jetzt nicht ewig lang und ich könnt noch mit mehr Hebel arbeiten, aber da war schon ordentlich Kraft drauf.

Jemand eine Idee? Ist eine Version 3.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Schwingenlager? Es gibt Lagerbuchsen am Dämpfer, Kugellager an Wippe und Sitzstreben sowie am Hauptlager.


----------



## xalex (31. Oktober 2014)

Das, mit dem die Kettenstreben am Hauptrahmen befestigt sind.


hasardeur schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Schwingenlager? Es gibt Lagerbuchsen am Dämpfer, Kugellager an Wippe und Sitzstreben sowie am Hauptlager.


----------



## xalex (5. Dezember 2014)

Hi!

kann mir jemand schnell sagen, welche Daten das Kugellager hat, dass in die Sitzstrebe kommt? Vielen Dank!


----------



## hasardeur (5. Dezember 2014)

Steht doch alles auf der Alutech Homepage. Besser als dort geht es kaum. Komplette Teilelisten und Zeichnungen.


----------



## xalex (6. Dezember 2014)

konnte vom handy nicht drauf zugreifen, jetzt hat es sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

irgendwo gab es doch mal einen Vergleich der verschiedenen Sitzstreben Versionen (Carbon, Carbon SL, AL version V2, V3 und V4). Bisher war meine Suche nicht erfolgreich. Hast das zufällig parat oder das richstige Suchwort. Mit 'gewicht' gibt es zu viele Treffer und 'Sitzstrebe' hatte auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## Koohgie (10. Februar 2015)

Würdet ihr ne fanes in xl fahren wenn ihr 187 cm wärt? Vorallem, geht der Sattel dann noch weit genug runter?


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2015)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr ne fanes in xl fahren wenn ihr 187 cm wärt? Vorallem, geht der Sattel dann noch weit genug runter?


Bei 187cm und 91er SL fahre ich eine Fanes in L mit M-Sitzrohr - insofern kann ich mir XL nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2015)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr ne fanes in xl fahren wenn ihr 187 cm wärt? Vorallem, geht der Sattel dann noch weit genug runter?



mit Reverb o.Ä. sicher nicht.
mir war es mit 196 cm im sehr Steilen teilweise zu hoch!


----------



## dirk75 (12. Februar 2015)

ich fahr bei 192 cm und 92 sl ein xl mit 50'iger vorbau ---mir wäre das steuerrohr sonst zu kurz, hab jetzt noch nen sattelüberstand von ca.10 cm.
125'iger reverb ist 9 cm rausgezogen.
hoffe die antwort ist hilfreich
grüße


----------



## slash-sash (12. Februar 2015)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwo gab es doch mal einen Vergleich der verschiedenen Sitzstreben Versionen (Carbon, Carbon SL, AL version V2, V3 und V4). Bisher war meine Suche nicht erfolgreich. Hast das zufällig parat oder das richstige Suchwort. Mit 'gewicht' gibt es zu viele Treffer und 'Sitzstrebe' hatte auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.




Ich wüsste nicht, dass da etwas "kompaktes" war. Dass alle Streben hier mal verstreut thematisiert wurden, ja. Aber im Vergleich zueinander?!?! Muss an mir vorbeigegangen sein. 
Was willst du denn wissen?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2015)

das Gewicht der V2 Strebe. Ich weiß noch das die leichter ist wie die V3.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Februar 2015)

Meinst du die hier?

Gruß sascha


----------



## goin (13. Februar 2015)

Hi,

schau mal hier, evtl. hilft Dir das (#4691): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuers-alutech-frame-2011.477249/page-188#post-9208236

Ich hab mich letztes Jahr mit dem Thema beschäftigt; Gewichts-Ersparnis der aktuellen Alu-Strebe zur Signature -70g; ich habe dann auf die Carbon Strebe umbauen lassen: -500g

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## lhampe (13. Februar 2015)

@slash-sash. Vielen Dank, genau die meine ich. Ich hoffe du hast die jetzt nicht extra dafür demontiert. Dazu war ich zu faul... Ich hab die Elox Version, also noch ein paar gr. weniger.
Dann ist die aktuelle E3 strebe ganz schön moppelig mit ca. 850 gr.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Februar 2015)

Klar habe ich die extra für dich demontiert 
Nee, habe das Fanes eh gerade komplett auseinander. Nächste Woche kannst du auch das Gewicht ohne Lack haben. 


Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (13. Februar 2015)

goin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau mal hier, evtl. hilft Dir das (#4691): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuers-alutech-frame-2011.477249/page-188#post-9208236
> 
> ...




500g?! Dann hast du die ohne Verstellung?! Das hier ist die mit Verstellung:


 


Sascha


----------



## goin (13. Februar 2015)

yes, habe die Strebe ohne Verstellung


----------



## Duc851 (20. April 2015)

Weiß grad zufällig jemand was genau modifiziert werden muss, um eine 2.0 Sitzstrebe in einem 3.0 fahren zu können?


----------



## lhampe (20. April 2015)

ganz genau weiß ich es nicht. Soweit ich weiß braucht Du das kleinere Kugellager auf der Wippenseite. Am Horstlink mußt du basteln weil die Durchmesser von 2.0 (nadellager) zu 3.0 (Igusbuchse) unterschidlich sind. Da gibt es nichts fertiges, glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## mogli.ch (21. April 2015)

Habe meine 2.0 Sitzstrebe durch eine Carbon-Sitzstrebe ersetzt.
Jü hat mir den Horstlink der Kettenstrebe angepasst (aufgebohrt und ausgerieben denke ich).

Für den Horstlink brauchst Du zusätzlich die IGUS-Lager:
- 4 x http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Gleitlager-11
- 2 x http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerschraube-Horstlink-Titan-5
- 2 x http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerwelle-Horstlink-6
- 2 x http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Madenschraube-fuer-IGUS-Lagerwelle
Lager Wippe/Sitzstrebe:
- 2 x 628-2RS (http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Druckstrebenlager-628-2RS-3)
Ev. noch:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Madenschraube-zur-Radstandsverstellung-Edelstahl-M6x20-24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. April 2015)

@mogli.ch -> Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Du kürzlich dein E2 (?) mit Carbon-Sitzstrebe versehen hast, es also die Strebe ist?


----------



## mogli.ch (21. April 2015)

Nein, ich hatte damals (2012) meine E2 inkl. Carbonstrebe mit Radstandverstellung bestellt. Da die aber noch lange nicht lieferbar war, hat Jü mir die Fanes mit Alu-Strebe zugesendet. In der Zwischenzeit wurden die Nadellager durch die IGUS-Lager abgelöst. Sobald die Carbonstrebe lieferbar war, habe ich dann die Alu Sitz- und Kettenstrebe zurückgesendet. Jü hat dann die Carbonstrebe an meine Alu-Kettenstrebe montiert.

Horstlink und Wippenlager sind aber die selben.

Beachte: eine 3.0 Sitzstrebe auf E2 Kettenstrebe kriegst Du hin, aber umgekehrt gehts logischerweise nicht mehr!
Einmal auf 3.0 angepasst, bleibt die E2 Sitzstrebe übrig, denn E2 und 3.0 Kettenstrebe haben noch unterschiedliche Hauptlager!


----------



## Splash (21. April 2015)

Alles klar, verstanden - wollte in Riva ohnehin mal mit Onkel Jü deswegen sprechen - das wäre ne Option, dann kann die E2-Strebe evtl jemand anderes als Spare-Part dienen ...  - Danke für die Info!


----------



## Duc851 (21. April 2015)

Dann siehts wohl schlecht aus mit 2.0 Sitzstrebe auf 3.0 Kettenstrebe... :-(


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2015)

Vieleicht eine blöde Frage: Was treibt Dich dazu, eine 2.0 Stützstrebe an der 3.0 Fanes zu verbauen? Die 3.0 ist hübscher (ja, subjektiv) und stabiler und sollte gut verfügbar sein, weil doch Einige hier auf Carbon umgerüstet haben (sofern die Originale in die ewigen Jagdgründe entschwunden ist). Wenn es ums Gewicht geht (die 2.0 war etwas leichter - oder?), dann vielleicht lieber gleich Carbon.


----------



## Duc851 (22. April 2015)

Ja, geht ums Gewicht und nein, ich will kein Carbon. Ist ne Kopfsache ;-)
2.0 Stütze wäre verfügbar aber Lust auf Fräsen und Basteln hab ich an der Stelle wenig.... außer ich treib noch ne 2.0 Stütze auf, die ich ggf. versemmeln kann.


----------

